# 2010 Official Xtreme Stabilization Shooting Staff Thread



## MoBo Act 4:12

Hi'ya Joe.....John here, from Southeast Missouri.

Glad to be on the team!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey guys nice to meet both of ya. Bryan from Lower Alabama


----------



## bowman_77

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Hi'ya Joe.....John here, from Southeast Missouri.
> 
> Glad to be on the team!





CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey guys nice to meet both of ya. Bryan from Lower Alabama


Like wise.


----------



## Jhorne

Howdy Yall, John from Meridian, MS


----------



## fishcatcher

Hi ya folks glad to meet you. Bill here from st. paul mn. looking forward to show off some of Mark great stab.

Bill


----------



## superbuckeye

Hey fellas. Bob from S. W. Ohio. Glad to be a part of the team. Hope we all can showcase the great stabs in style.


----------



## MGH-PA

Hi guys. Matt from Northcentral PA. Looking forward to a good year, and happy to be helping Mark out.


----------



## Jackhammer

*ttt*

Hi guys Rob from michigan


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

ttt


----------



## drockw

Hey guys. Derek here. Henderson, KY


----------



## dingus250x

whats up, Marc here from Grayson, KY


----------



## bowman_77

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## psekid81

*shooting staff*

hay guy's ken here from upstate ny nice to be aboard


----------



## $dabucks

Mike here. Living in Cleveland, Ohio, Born in Cincy, Ohio, shooting all over Ohio. Glad to be shooting a great product.


----------



## bowshooter86

MGH-PA said:


> Hi guys. Matt from Northcentral PA. Looking forward to a good year, and happy to be helping Mark out.


howdy from Wind Gap, PA to all looking forward to meeting as many of you as i can. matt where in northcentral pa are you?


----------



## Jackhammer

*ttt*

Put in my order this stab should look sweet I post a pic when I get it 
thanks


----------



## RASIB

Ralph from Baton Rouge, LA. looking forward to 2010


----------



## icefishur96

Hey fellas! Jeremy here from SE South Dakota glad to be on board.


----------



## whitetailboy

Hey guys, Zack from MN here. Looking forward to a great season!


----------



## MGH-PA

bowshooter86 said:


> howdy from Wind Gap, PA to all looking forward to meeting as many of you as i can. matt where in northcentral pa are you?


Just north of Williamsport. Cogan Station, to be exact


----------



## timbawolf98

Hey guys, Jonathan Gilbert here from Canton, GA. I look forward to laying down some animals for the team and hopefully meeting some of you guys at shoots or in the woods.


----------



## Hock

Mike from central KY. Glad to be part of the team, thanks Mark.


----------



## wheresthebear

Hi there. I'm BJ from Gods country, South Mississippi


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Hey guys, Jonathan Gilbert here from Canton, GA. I look forward to laying down some animals for the team and hopefully meeting some of you guys at shoots or in the woods.


Hey Jonathan we'll have too meet up sometime and kill some foam.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Tim here from Lancaster (actually Rushcreek Twp) Ohio. Thats about an hour south east of Columbus Ohio. Just moved here from the Cleveland Ohio area in July. Have been into archery for about 21 years. I will be at the IX center for the indoor worlds IBO championship and other IBO shoots near Ohio. Look forward to meeting as many of you that I can. Let me know what shoots are around and I will do the same.


----------



## fishcatcher

whitetailboy said:


> Hey guys, Zack from MN here. Looking forward to a great season!


Hey Zack i see you are pretty close to me. should get together and shoot some 3D this summer.

Bill


----------



## CardiacKid74

$dabucks said:


> Mike here. Living in Cleveland, Ohio, Born in Cincy, Ohio, shooting all over Ohio. Glad to be shooting a great product.



Hey Mike. I lived in Brunswick for years and went to the Medina County Career Center for machining. How long have you lived in Medina? I went thru on Rt 42 and was shocked at how much it has grown since I lived there. Look forward to meeting you at some shoots!


----------



## SHUEY

Steve here from Central Ohio.


----------



## CardiacKid74

superbuckeye said:


> Hey fellas. Bob from S. W. Ohio. Glad to be a part of the team. Hope we all can showcase the great stabs in style.



Hey Bob what part of SW Ohio? Maybe we can hit some shoots together?


----------



## CardiacKid74

SHUEY said:


> Steve here from Central Ohio.


Cool another Ohio shooter! Hi Steve.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Jonathan we'll have too meet up sometime and kill some foam.


Yall both need to come down to Bama and shoot the IBO Southern Triple with me. Aint too far of a drive.


----------



## HOYT68

Another ohio boy here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been shooting for mark over a year now and love those stabs!!!!!!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## mazdamitch333

Mitch from central Wisconsin checking in.


----------



## SHUEY

Whats up kid! Good to see all the Buckeyes on here!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Crooksville has a decent 3D shoot from what I hear. We will have to all get together and shoot it this summer!

TEAM XTREME OHIO!!!!

Maybe Mark can make the last weight look like a buckeye lol. What do you think mark? Dark brown weight with a light brown dot on the front?


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yall both need to come down to Bama and shoot the IBO Southern Triple with me. Aint too far of a drive.


That or you could come over and shoot the ASA Augusta.


----------



## bowshooter86

MGH-PA said:


> Just north of Williamsport. Cogan Station, to be exact


hah cogan station i have driven through there a few times i have a cabin up in bradford county (in troy) and my sister goes to school in bloomsburg we will have to meet up and shoot some deer/foam together


----------



## superbuckeye

CardiacKid74 said:


> Hey Bob what part of SW Ohio? Maybe we can hit some shoots together?


I'm in Brown County... about 35 miles East of Cincy.


----------



## badddwithabow

*Hey*

hey boys Brandon checking in from N. Ga anybody around my way? mainly just hunt but wouldn't mind goin to some shoots....

been shootin Mark's original flatliner for almost a year now got 2 turkeys and 2 deer with the Flatliner out front..... looks like its time to upgrade


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I will be in Augusta. I try to shoot all the ASA events. Dont forget Columbus this year too!


----------



## Arkarcher

Hey guys, Cody from Arkansas, cant wait for next year.


----------



## whitetailboy

fishcatcher said:


> Hey Zack i see you are pretty close to me. should get together and shoot some 3D this summer.
> 
> Bill


I shoot down at Bwana Archery on Monday nights for 3D leagues right now, do you ever make it down to Bwana?


----------



## fishcatcher

whitetailboy said:


> I shoot down at Bwana Archery on Monday nights for 3D leagues right now, do you ever make it down to Bwana?


yea i do make it there. not too far from me at all. usually i shoot spot at this time of year though. but no big deal i can shoot foam too :smile:

Bill


----------



## whitetailboy

fishcatcher said:


> yea i do make it there. not too far from me at all. usually i shoot spot at this time of year though. but no big deal i can shoot foam too :smile:
> 
> Bill


yeah, I actually prefer spots myself. I only had time to shoot one league and my friend Spencer(I'm sure if u spend enough time there you have met him) was shooting 3D, so I joined his team. We are going to shoot all kinds of 3D/NFAA/FITA stuff this summer, so maybe we will see you there!


----------



## APAnTN

Id like to thank all of you guys for signing up. I feel with the team we have assembled that Xtreme Stabilization will become a top choice wheter it be target or hunting. I hope to get to meet you all around the shoots this year and hopefully hook up on some hunts next season. Im looking forward to a great year and it will be because of you all.

thanks again,
Mark


----------



## superbuckeye

Thank you Mark. It will be fun promoting the stabs.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

southeast savannah ga here


----------



## wheresthebear

Cowboyjunkie. Where are the shootings going to be for the IBO Triple Crown. Would like to try and shoot some. Who all is going to be at Gainsville in Fed?


----------



## nikkifay

*Nice to meet you!*

Hey all!

I am so excited to part of the team! Am I the only one from Montana?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

1st Leg: February 19-21 Wetumpka, AL
2nd Leg: March 12-14 Pensecola , FL
3rd Leg: April 16-18 Rome, GA


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> I will be in Augusta. I try to shoot all the ASA events. Dont forget Columbus this year too!


only Augusta????????? You dont try hard enough unless barn animals involved.:mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Well I will be at all of them as long as you bring your ol lady!


----------



## whitetailboy

anybody know how much a 30" target stab is gonna run me retail, without my discount?


----------



## badddwithabow

*hey*

hey yall forgot about the rome shoot.... I live there lol... well anyway i'm new to all this target stuff but would love to try my hand at it.... do you have to "qualify" for certain shoots or can you just go shoot?


----------



## poohtender

Hey all, Jon here from Washington State, Checking in. Happy to be on the staff.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Thank you Mark!!*



APAnTN said:


> Id like to thank all of you guys for signing up. I feel with the team we have assembled that Xtreme Stabilization will become a top choice wheter it be target or hunting. I hope to get to meet you all around the shoots this year and hopefully hook up on some hunts next season. Im looking forward to a great year and it will be because of you all.
> 
> thanks again,
> Mark


Tom here from East TN...I'm sure proud to be on TEAM XTREME this year. I have got the chance to meet a few of you and looking foward to meeting more!! I look for to 2010 to be a great year!!


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yall both need to come down to Bama and shoot the IBO Southern Triple with me. Aint too far of a drive.


U shootin Columbus this year??? I'll be there for sure


----------



## CowboyJunkie

The only ASA shoot I might not make is Texas. Just a heck of a long drive. Drove it last year. 12 hours straight thru. By the time got around to shoot I was falling asleep glassing targets. LOL


----------



## drockw

drockw said:


> U shootin Columbus this year??? I'll be there for sure


Damn... Guess I couldve read the whole thread first.


----------



## pseshooter300

Hey guys. Josh here from TN glad to be on the team. Look forword to seeing some of you at some shoots.


----------



## Arkarcher

wheresthebear said:


> Cowboyjunkie. Where are the shootings going to be for the IBO Triple Crown. Would like to try and shoot some. Who all is going to be at Gainsville in Fed?


Good Lord willing I'll be at Gainsville in Feb


----------



## bowman_77

superbuckeye said:


> Thank you Mark. It will be fun promoting the stabs.


Same here, Mark I look forward to meeting you along with the rest of the guys.

Thanks again for the opportunity to be a part of the Xtreme Stabilization Team.

Joe


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Money allowing I may try and shoot the National Triple Crown as well.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

Erik From Bemidji MN! thanks for the opportunity and hope too see everyone in the field!!
Got a couple stabs on order when they are perfected! cantwait to get them in my hands on and my bows!
THanks mark!!!


----------



## whitetailboy

whitetailboy said:


> anybody know how much a 30" target stab is gonna run me retail, without my discount?


anybody? this thread is moving so fast I could hardly find this post!!!!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

good luck this year guys...these are some nice stabilizers..


----------



## 12 rings only

Breathn said:


> good luck this year guys...these are some nice stabilizers..


I've had a sneak peek of what's coming next....:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

pseshooter300 said:


> Hey guys. Josh here from TN glad to be on the team. Look forword to seeing some of you at some shoots.


Josh, how have you been?? Glad to see your on the team!!


----------



## bowman_77

whitetailboy said:


> anybody? this thread is moving so fast I could hardly find this post!!!!


Check out Marks web site, I looks like 100 bucks

http://xtremestabilization.com/


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> I've had a sneak peek of what's coming next....:wink:


I haven't laid eyes on them yet, BUT, I have talked with mark about them and they should be incredible!!! It will probably be the best overall system on the market with all of the great features that it will have.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Tom here from East TN...I'm sure proud to be on TEAM XTREME this year. I have got the chance to meet a few of you and looking foward to meeting more!! I look for to 2010 to be a great year!!


Hey Tom how have you been, I think I bought some fatboys from you out of the classifieds a few months back.


----------



## ArcheryAttic

Hey Guys, Stuart from South Dakota. I look forward to supporting Xtreme Stabs this year and can't wait to see the new Flatliner Pro XL's.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Tom how have you been, I think I bought some fatboys from you out of the classifieds a few months back.


That would be me!!! Doing great!! I'm really one of the lucky staffers...i only live about 40 minutes from Mark, so i get to see alot of the new stuff before hand. The next thing coming is gonna be just so nice!!! :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> I haven't laid eyes on them yet, BUT, I have talked with mark about them and they should be incredible!!! It will probably be the best overall system on the market with all of the great features that it will have.


More versatility than any other stab on the market i'm thinking....can't wait to get some on the bow!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Tom you keep talking about this stab I might have to take a day trip up there to take a lookz my self.:wink:


----------



## icefishur96

Any of you fellers going to make it to Yankton SD this year?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom you keep talking about this stab I might have to take a day trip up there to take a lookz my self.:wink:


I haven't seen the final product by no means...just some of the parts in the making.


----------



## whitetailboy

how long will it be until this new stab is coming out? I am looking for a target set-up, so will it be worth the wait?


----------



## ac777

erikbarnes25197 said:


> Erik From Bemidji MN! thanks for the opportunity and hope too see everyone in the field!!
> Got a couple stabs on order when they are perfected! cantwait to get them in my hands on and my bows!
> THanks mark!!!


BEMIDJI! I used to go to BSU up there, well technically i still do, just online now. Hunted all around there, plan to be doing some ice fishing up there this winter and some hunting next fall as well.


----------



## ac777

icefishur96 said:


> Any of you fellers going to make it to Yankton SD this year?


I live in Canby, MN. Might try to make it over for that shoot if scheduling works out and the farming is done!


----------



## APAnTN

whitetailboy said:


> how long will it be until this new stab is coming out? I am looking for a target set-up, so will it be worth the wait?


I was hoping to have the stab out already but a few things didnt fall into place. The mandrel tha the carbon is made on got damaged and a new one had to be ordered so that put things a little behind. Im hoping to have the proto componets waiting on me when i get back from my hunting trip. If so ill put them together and see if any final tweaking needs to be done. If not i should have parts in a couple weeks.

I may be slow this week answering questions but ill get to them asap that is if i can connect to the internet in Pike co. I will be leaving tomorrow and will return sunday.

thanks again guys
Mark


----------



## icefishur96

ac777 said:


> I live in Canby, MN. Might try to make it over for that shoot if scheduling works out and the farming is done!


Look me up if you do and need a place to stay! I live about 35 miles away from Yankton!


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

Hey everybody.....This might be a little premature but......I am waiting on my trial stabilizer to get here. Mark has sent it and it should be here today or tomorrow. I am gonna look it over and try it out to see what I think. I just may be joining the staff if I find what everyone else here is finding out with them! They seem like great product! Especially from what I have read about them on all of the reviews! 

Stay tuned......


----------



## fishcatcher

bring this back up top for the xtreme team. oh good luck Mark on your hunt.

Bill


----------



## timbawolf98

Well guys I'm heading out for a few days hunting myself, I'll back sometime Thursday more than likely. I'm gonna be a newcomer to the 3D game this year but I plan on shooting as much as I can this spring. For those south of the city here in GA, I hunt just south of Dublin so I spend a good bit of time down that way as well, I know this is nowhere near Thomson but we maybe we could meet up at a shoot down that way or something.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

Jared Bloomgren said:


> Hey everybody.....This might be a little premature but......I am waiting on my trial stabilizer to get here. Mark has sent it and it should be here today or tomorrow. I am gonna look it over and try it out to see what I think. I just may be joining the staff if I find what everyone else here is finding out with them! They seem like great product! Especially from what I have read about them on all of the reviews!
> 
> Stay tuned......


Jared,
Welcome!! Hope to see you join the team! I cant wait to get my hands on my stabs as well!
Erik


----------



## fishcatcher

can't let this get too far down now can we. this place move too fast.

Bill


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

No, can't let it fade!


----------



## icefishur96

Going up Xtreme style!


----------



## $dabucks

CardiacKid74 said:


> Hey Mike. I lived in Brunswick for years and went to the Medina County Career Center for machining. How long have you lived in Medina? I went thru on Rt 42 and was shocked at how much it has grown since I lived there. Look forward to meeting you at some shoots!


I have been up here since 11/2001. Was in Columbus prior to that just a couple miles from Shuey. I am going to try and put together a place to meet near here for everyone who is shooting the IX center in March.


----------



## bowman_77

Whats up guys, Its been a long day and to top it off the net is down. I had to go out and do a repair. I was starting to go into AT DT's.


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Well guys I'm heading out for a few days hunting myself, I'll back sometime Thursday more than likely. I'm gonna be a newcomer to the 3D game this year but I plan on shooting as much as I can this spring. For those south of the city here in GA, I hunt just south of Dublin so I spend a good bit of time down that way as well, I know this is nowhere near Thomson but we maybe we could meet up at a shoot down that way or something.


Just let me know. I will be shooting in a Local club shoot on Jan 9. Look up 8 point archerys web site and it has the directions on it. I wanna say its just off of I-20 exit 101 come and shoot it with us.

Joe


----------



## ArcheryAttic

Jared Bloomgren said:


> Hey everybody.....This might be a little premature but......I am waiting on my trial stabilizer to get here. Mark has sent it and it should be here today or tomorrow. I am gonna look it over and try it out to see what I think. I just may be joining the staff if I find what everyone else here is finding out with them! They seem like great product! Especially from what I have read about them on all of the reviews!
> 
> Stay tuned......


Hey Jared! It would be great to be on another shooting staff ya'......I'm holding out for the new Flatliner Pro XL.......let us know what you think of them!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic

icefishur96 said:


> Any of you fellers going to make it to Yankton SD this year?


I'll be there for sure!! National level.....looks like we have 2 major tournaments....the NFAA 3D Nationals (always a good time) and the SD Open USAA fita round. I'm gonna hit both, not to mention anything local going on down there.


----------



## CardiacKid74

$dabucks said:


> I have been up here since 11/2001. Was in Columbus prior to that just a couple miles from Shuey. I am going to try and put together a place to meet near here for everyone who is shooting the IX center in March.


That sounds good. My dad lives near Mentor on the eastside and Iwill stay with him. Would like to meet up somewhere though.


----------



## icefishur96

ArcheryAttic said:


> I'll be there for sure!! National level.....looks like we have 2 major tournaments....the NFAA 3D Nationals (always a good time) and the SD Open USAA fita round. I'm gonna hit both, not to mention anything local going on down there.


If you need a place to stay Stuart, look me up LOL!! JK


----------



## pseshooter300

12 rings only said:


> Josh, how have you been?? Glad to see your on the team!!


Doin good glad to be on.


----------



## ac777

icefishur96 said:


> Look me up if you do and need a place to stay! I live about 35 miles away from Yankton!


Ok, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## dreamssn_xforce

Hi guys, Dusty here, teacher and coach from North Texas.


----------



## ShakeN'Blake

blake hudson here from central ky, glad to be a part of the team


----------



## bowshooter86

Team xtreme to the top :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

bumb


----------



## txarcher1

*Hi Ya'll, This is Steve From SouthTexas. 
Glad to be part of the Team.* :slice: epsi:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I was hoping to have the stab out already but a few things didnt fall into place. The mandrel tha the carbon is made on got damaged and a new one had to be ordered so that put things a little behind. Im hoping to have the proto componets waiting on me when i get back from my hunting trip. If so ill put them together and see if any final tweaking needs to be done. If not i should have parts in a couple weeks.
> 
> I may be slow this week answering questions but ill get to them asap that is if i can connect to the internet in Pike co. I will be leaving tomorrow and will return sunday.
> 
> thanks again guys
> Mark


 I hope you have a safe and successful trip.I do expect to see pictures of a monster buck when you get back.
good luck


----------



## bowman_77

Back to the top for the team.


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

Hey fellas! Just been trying out the new stab on my Axe 6! Seems to be working out pretty well! I will let you know what I decide as soon as Mark gets back!


----------



## bowman_77

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Karbon

Steven Davis out of the frozen state of WI.

I'm getting a DOA on order first for the Axe and Vanquish!


----------



## fishcatcher

bumpity bump for xtreme stab.

Bill


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



Jared Bloomgren said:


> Hey fellas! Just been trying out the new stab on my Axe 6! Seems to be working out pretty well! I will let you know what I decide as soon as Mark gets back!


nice rig Jared..Marks stabilizers are great..I have had one since beginning of the year and it still looks new..and its been beat around in the woods a little...plus the adjustablility is awesome..


----------



## 12 rings only

pseshooter300 said:


> Doin good glad to be on.


Just got my new Pro Elite...gonna have to get together and do some shootin'!!!


----------



## bulldogg1119

APAnTN said:


> I was hoping to have the stab out already but a few things didnt fall into place. The mandrel tha the carbon is made on got damaged and a new one had to be ordered so that put things a little behind. Im hoping to have the proto componets waiting on me when i get back from my hunting trip. If so ill put them together and see if any final tweaking needs to be done. If not i should have parts in a couple weeks.
> 
> I may be slow this week answering questions but ill get to them asap that is if i can connect to the internet in Pike co. I will be leaving tomorrow and will return sunday.
> 
> thanks again guys
> Mark


im jelious!!!!! i wish i was in Pike County right now!!!!!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic

icefishur96 said:


> If you need a place to stay Stuart, look me up LOL!! JK


Will do......That first mile would be a killer....


----------



## someonescop

Can anyone tell me what Xtreme Stabilizers are?


----------



## superbuckeye

someonescop said:


> Can anyone tell me what Xtreme Stabilizers are?


http://xtremestabilization.com/index.html


----------



## someonescop

superbuckeye said:


> http://xtremestabilization.com/index.html


Those stabs. look great....they look just like the one I'm using on my Alien X. :darkbeer:

The website is sweet too!!!!! :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

someonescop said:


> Can anyone tell me what Xtreme Stabilizers are?


Now Jim....


superbuckeye said:


> http://xtremestabilization.com/index.html


He's having a little fun this morning....


someonescop said:


> Those stabs. look great....they look just like the one I'm using on my Alien X. :darkbeer:
> Wonder why????
> The website is sweet too!!!!! :wink:


For those that don't know...'someonescop" designed all the logos and built the web site we Xtremers call our own.


----------



## someonescop

12 rings only said:


> Now Jim....
> 
> He's having a little fun this morning....
> 
> 
> For those that don't know...'someonescop" designed all the logos and built the web site we Xtremers call our own.


Awww well see. Now you went and spilled the beans and ruined all my fun. I guess I will have to find another thread. :wink::wink:

Good luck all you staffers!! Mark is a great guy and builds THE BEST stabilizer out. :darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

someonescop said:


> Awww well see. Now you went and spilled the beans and ruined all my fun. I guess I will have to find another thread. :wink::wink:
> 
> Good luck all you staffers!! Mark is a great guy and builds THE BEST stabilizer out. :darkbeer:


Careful...your gonna get us grounded!! And Mark does build the best stabs PERIOD!!!


----------



## someonescop

12 rings only said:


> Careful...your gonna get us grounded!! And Mark does buildthe best stabs PERIOD!!!


Well....I better get to bed before I get in trouble here on AT. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

*Ttt*



someonescop said:


> Well....I better get to bed before I get in trouble here on AT. :wink: :darkbeer:


He works the Vampire shift!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

nice job on the web site. now Mark have to post some pics of his new target line.

Bill


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nice job on the web site. now Mark have to post some pics of his new target line.
> 
> Bill


Yeap great job. I am ready to see it also.

Joe


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Up we go!


----------



## icefishur96

Anybody hear how Mark is doing in Ill.?


----------



## bowman_77

I havent heard. Hope all is well and he bags a monster.


----------



## $dabucks

Not sure how he is doing but I am thinking a couple things are obvious

1. He's hunting not working
2. He's hutning not typing on a computer about huting equipment
3. He's in Illinois doing the above


In summary.....better than the rest of us.


----------



## bowman_77

$dabucks said:


> Not sure how he is doing but I am thinking a couple things are obvious
> 
> 1. He's hunting not working
> 2. He's hutning not typing on a computer about huting equipment
> 3. He's in Illinois doing the above
> 
> 
> In summary.....better than the rest of us.


You got that right. But oh wait, your in big deer land too.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm hoping he'll come back with a monster. keeping my finger crosses Mark. 

Bill


----------



## $dabucks

bowman_77 said:


> You got that right. But oh wait, your in big deer land too.:wink:


This is the best you can do where I live. Even with xtreme stabilization.


----------



## bowman_77

$dabucks said:


> This is the best you can do where I live. Even with xtreme stabilization.


And what is wrong with that. That there is a monster around my area. Congrats on a great looking deer.


----------



## $dabucks

bowman_77 said:


> And what is wrong with that. That there is a monster around my area. Congrats on a great looking deer.


THANKS. I was being a little facetious.


----------



## timbawolf98

Well boy's I'm back, me and a buddy went to my camp and smacked a few nannies with the boom sticks before they went into hiding, now it's time to pull the bow back out and see if I can't lay down another doe or two near home


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Well boy's I'm back, me and a buddy went to my camp and smacked a few nannies with the boom sticks before they went into hiding, now it's time to pull the bow back out and see if I can't lay down another doe or two near home


Congrats on your hunting trip.


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> Congrats on your hunting trip.


Thanks, my buddy and I had a blast, we haven't gotten to hunt together in a few years. I see you're in Thomson, I haven't been there in a few years but used to hunt right out of Washington, behind the old Fountain campground


----------



## suterst

Hay guys, Shawn from Le Sueur MN,


----------



## bowman_77

Bump for xtreme team.


----------



## engco231

ken from South Carolina checking in.thanks again Mark


----------



## whitetailboy

you guys who already have stabs, how long does it take to get them. I wont be getting it dipped or anything.


----------



## ac777

suterst said:


> Hay guys, Shawn from Le Sueur MN,


welcome shawn, Im over in Canby, MN


----------



## SHUEY

$dabucks said:


> This is the best you can do where I live. Even with xtreme stabilization.


South Laurel Hunt Club Representing!!!!!!!!

Good looking Deer Nort!

Go Bucks!


----------



## fishcatcher

does anyone know how many staff member is on the xtreme team? 


Bill


----------



## bowman_77

I would like to know too.


----------



## icefishur96

whitetailboy said:


> you guys who already have stabs, how long does it take to get them. I wont be getting it dipped or anything.


Mark will usually get them to you within a week to 10 days depending on the weather and time of year. I have been placing orders to my dist. and it is taking about 9 days this time of year. Normally it takes them 4 to 5!!


----------



## $dabucks

It won't take more than 10 days.

And thanks SHUEY.


----------



## icefishur96

Oh, I forgot to tell you guys something!! I checked my status at work and I have 44 hrs of vacation time I did not know I had left. SO,,,, I will be HUNTING from Dec 26 till Jan 2. I have 2 tags in SD to fill, 1 doe and 1 any deer. I have a nice buck that will hopefully go in the high 150's that made it through rifle season. I have a new objective for the end of the year!! Time to get Xtreme!!


----------



## whitetailboy

icefishur96 said:


> Mark will usually get them to you within a week to 10 days depending on the weather and time of year. I have been placing orders to my dist. and it is taking about 9 days this time of year. Normally it takes them 4 to 5!!


thanks, do you know when he gets back from hunting so I can place an order?


----------



## HOYT68

whitetailboy said:


> thanks, do you know when he gets back from hunting so I can place an order?


mark is heading home in the morning,no deer down:sadnly saw 7 doe from stand:sad:


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you guys something!! I checked my status at work and I have 44 hrs of vacation time I did not know I had left. SO,,,, I will be HUNTING from Dec 26 till Jan 2. I have 2 tags in SD to fill, 1 doe and 1 any deer. I have a nice buck that will hopefully go in the high 150's that made it through rifle season. I have a new objective for the end of the year!! Time to get Xtreme!!


Good luck and bag that 150er....


----------



## mazdamitch333

HOYT68 said:


> mark is heading home in the morning,no deer down:sadnly saw 7 doe from stand:sad:


In the legendary Pike County!? Wonder if the corn is still up around there? We have a ton of it still up around here.


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> mark is heading home in the morning,no deer down:sadnly saw 7 doe from stand:sad:


That's what he told me. Even in Pike Co...sometimes hunting is just hunting.


----------



## icefishur96

Thanks Bowman 77, I find it hard to believe that a deer that big is in my hunting area and I have not seen him. Many of my buddies tell me that he is there though. One guy drives by about 8 at night and he see's that deer regularly.

To bad you didn't see a shooter Mark..maybe next time!


----------



## fishcatcher

oh man sorry to hear that Mark. you still got time to get one? 

Bill


----------



## bulldogg1119

$dabucks said:


> This is the best you can do where I live. Even with xtreme stabilization.


i love the split G2 on the left side!!!! that is a haus 4 sure!!!!!!
i am sory to hear that Mark didn't have any luck but hey it could have been worse...........


----------



## bowman_77

Bump for the Xtreme team.


----------



## bowman_77

Is everybody going to get to spend X-mas day with there families or do you have to work.

For me I will be at work. I am a firefighter and it just so happens to be my day to work. I not complaining I have had the last two years off so, it could be worse.

Just wanted to see if everyone was going to be home for X-mas

Joe


----------



## APAnTN

Hey guys im back safe and sound in TN. I had a great time in IL and look forward to heading back someday. We was hunting some one week old cut corn and a bean field that got cut while i was there and we never saw the first deer in either. Our guess was that someone very close had one heck of a green field that had the deer pulled away who knows. Thats just part of hunting and there will be a next time. 

Im sorry i wasnt able to answer questions but my connection was horrible and the phone service wasnt too good either. I tried calling but i would get cut off too often. So pretty much the whole trip i relied on texting. Ill be returning pm's, emails and returning calls asap. If anyone has tried to call and didnt leave a message please call again and if im not able to answer leave a message and i will return the call asap.

thanks,
Mark


----------



## bowman_77

Glad to see ya back Mark, at least you had fun. Thats what its all about. IMO


----------



## icefishur96

Maybe next time!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Is everybody going to get to spend X-mas day with there families or do you have to work.
> 
> For me I will be at work. I am a firefighter and it just so happens to be my day to work. I not complaining I have had the last two years off so, it could be worse.
> 
> Just wanted to see if everyone was going to be home for X-mas
> 
> Joe


 I also will be working both christmas and new years.

Mark glad you had a safe and fun trip.


----------



## fishcatcher

well at least you had fun Mark. next year you'll get one of those bruiser. now will you show us the new target stab?

Bill


----------



## $dabucks

Good (and stable) things come to those who wait........


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> well at least you had fun Mark. next year you'll get one of those bruiser. now will you show us the new target stab?
> 
> Bill


Im ready to see it too :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

ttt Xtreme stab.


----------



## ArcheryAttic

APAnTN said:


> Im ready to see it too :wink:


Yep, I'm ready to see it!!!!

TTT


----------



## $dabucks

ArcheryAttic said:


> Yep, I'm ready to see it!!!!
> 
> TTT


Ready to see it???? I am ready to win with it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHUEY

Come on now! I wanna see it!..............................


----------



## APAnTN

good things no no great things come to those who wait:wink:


----------



## mazdamitch333

Ill be giving you a call this week to get one ordered up. Just think, the bucks you didnt see this year will be bigger next year.


----------



## APAnTN

mazdamitch333 said:


> Ill be giving you a call this week to get one ordered up. Just think, the bucks you didnt see this year will be bigger next year.


Ill be waiting for your call. I hear you about those bucks i hope to have the opprotunity to make it back up there next year


----------



## bowman_77

$dabucks said:


> Ready to see it???? I am ready to win with it!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too.. Oh wait we all are going to win with it. Except at the Augusta ASA and I am claiming that one.:wink::wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Me too.. Oh wait we all are going to win with it. Except at the Augusta ASA and I am claiming that one.:wink::wink:


What class you shooting in??


----------



## bowman_77

LOL most likely open b.......Just trying to get a few laughs...


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Well I know me and a good friend of mine will be joining you in open b. I believe treeman65 is as well.


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> good things no no great things come to those who wait:wink:


how much longer is the wait for them anyway? i'm getting a new alien and want to set it up for some major paper punching.

Bill


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> how much longer is the wait for them anyway? i'm getting a new alien and want to set it up for some major paper punching.
> 
> Bill


TTT for us guys!!! Ready for the new setup! I could use another x or two from a better stabilizer setup!!


----------



## APAnTN

I think im going to shoot B this year too. And believe me as soon as i know about the new stab you guys will be the first to know. As of yesterday the proto componets wasnt done I expet them to be done either today or tomorrow but it will take a few days to get them due to the holidays.

Mark


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Sounds great Mark. Great things come to those who wait. :darkbeer:


----------



## MGH-PA

Looking forward to seeing the new design. I think I'm still going to order another 12" all black for my hunting rig, though.


----------



## timbawolf98

MGH-PA said:


> Looking forward to seeing the new design. I think I'm still going to order another 12" all black for my hunting rig, though.


Ditto for me, I'm thinking an XQX3 in black for my new rig this season, either an AM35 or Accomplice 34


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

Hey everyone! Jared "J-Rod" Bloomgren here from the Dakotas. I decided to join "Team Xtreme" and give it a shot! I am very happy with the stabilizers and look forward to putting some animals down with the help of this great product that Mark has introduced to the bowhunting world! 

I will do my best to get some photos taken of some good animals with the stabs in the pictures! You will see these stabs appear in a few articles in various magazines throughout the year and possibly on television if all goes well! I look forward to promoting Mark's products and will do my best to represent Xtreme Stabilization! 

Thanks again Mark! I look forward to building the relationship!


----------



## fishcatcher

back up top for Xtreme stab.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Wanna order.....but i will wait to see about the new one first.

Hope to hear about it soon.

And here's a bump for team xtreme!


----------



## Longbow42

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Wanna order.....but i will wait to see about the new one first.
> 
> Hope to hear about it soon.
> 
> And here's a bump for team xtreme!


Can you tell us anything about the new stab? Thanks.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

*sweet*



Jared Bloomgren said:


> Hey everyone! Jared "J-Rod" Bloomgren here from the Dakotas. I decided to join "Team Xtreme" and give it a shot! I am very happy with the stabilizers and look forward to putting some animals down with the help of this great product that Mark has introduced to the bowhunting world!
> 
> I will do my best to get some photos taken of some good animals with the stabs in the pictures! You will see these stabs appear in a few articles in various magazines throughout the year and possibly on television if all goes well! I look forward to promoting Mark's products and will do my best to represent Xtreme Stabilization!
> 
> Thanks again Mark! I look forward to building the relationship!


WelcoMe jared!!

Merry christmas to everyone. Talk mOre when I get home from mIssouri


----------



## timbawolf98

Well guys, I just recieved my acceptance letter from Athens Archery, I have been given a position on their field staff as well. So it's looking like an all black Accomplice with a black XQX3 or whatever the newest stab is for me this year :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Well guys, I just recieved my acceptance letter from Athens Archery, I have been given a position on their field staff as well. So it's looking like an all black Accomplice with a black XQX3 or whatever the newest stab is for me this year :darkbeer:


Congrats..they make a fine looking bow.


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> Congrats..they make a fine looking bow.


That they do, I tinkered with one at that Atlanta Buckarama last year at the Buck Commander booth and thought then that it was as well made as any bow on the market. Do you know where the old Fountain campground is about 8 miles out of Washington by chance?


----------



## CardiacKid74

Same here Timba but I am going with the Exceed 300 all black. The 37" ATA will be sweet for a target bow! Waiting on the new target stab to keep her steady!


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> That they do, I tinkered with one at that Atlanta Buckarama last year at the Buck Commander booth and thought then that it was as well made as any bow on the market. Do you know where the old Fountain campground is about 8 miles out of Washington by chance?


Not really is in it washington county (Sandersville) or wilks county ( washington ) .


----------



## SHUEY

timbawolf98 said:


> Well guys, I just recieved my acceptance letter from Athens Archery, I have been given a position on their field staff as well. So it's looking like an all black Accomplice with a black XQX3 or whatever the newest stab is for me this year :darkbeer:


Your really gonna like Athens, They are a down to earth Company that makes great products. I put my other bow down a month ago and havent picked it up since. Rodney takes good care of all of us!


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> Not really is in it washington county (Sandersville) or wilks county ( washington ) .


It's in Warren county, right between the two haha. We hunted there for like 10 years, I just remembered Thomson being the closest town (one that had a Walmart anyway haha)


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> It's in Warren county, right between the two haha. We hunted there for like 10 years, I just remembered Thomson being the closest town (one that had a Walmart anyway haha)


LOL.... thats still all we have...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL most likely open b.......Just trying to get a few laughs...


I may shoot Open B...or a might just stay in C.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> I may shoot Open B...or a might just stay in C.


Looks like several of us Xtremers are going to be in B I look forward to seeing some good finishes:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Looks like several of us Xtremers are going to be in B I look forward to seeing some good finishes:thumbs_up


 I have not made up my mine yet about which class.I got some people telling to stay and try to win out of c but I am seriously considering open A.
I cant wait for the new stabilizers my new bow is holding unbelieveably good with my setup now so it will be exciting to see how the new ones do.

Cowboyjunkie now that you talked me into that Hoyt you might as well stay on the porch with the little puppies.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Looks like several of us Xtremers are going to be in B I look forward to seeing some good finishes:thumbs_up


MarK I tried to give you a call this morning.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> MarK I tried to give you a call this morning.


My cell phone doesnt pick up very well at the shop. I will return calls asap or you can call the shop at 423-638-7747

thanks Mark


----------



## bowman_77

I just spoke to Mark about ordering a stab. Let me tell you guys if you haven’t talk to him yet, your in for a treat. He is a very friendly person that will go out of his way to help you out.

Mark, I look forward to working with you and I am proud to be a Xtreme team member.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*made it*

I am in too. Coastal Georgia here. Glad to be on Mark and thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

Mark, are you coming to the shoot this Sat eve???


----------



## $dabucks

Merry Christmas Team Extreme!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> I just spoke to Mark about ordering a stab. Let me tell you guys if you haven’t talk to him yet, your in for a treat. He is a very friendly person that will go out of his way to help you out.
> 
> Mark, I look forward to working with you and I am proud to be a Xtreme team member.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Joe



Just wanted to post on a new page for all to see. Thanks again Mark


----------



## fishcatcher

what model did you get. i'm looking at getting a few D.O.A for my 3D and hunting bow.

Bill


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what model did you get. i'm looking at getting a few D.O.A for my 3D and hunting bow.
> 
> Bill


I am going to try out the flatliner Xl for my target bow.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I am going to try out the flatliner Xl for my target bow.


is this the new model? i'm gonna have to wait on that one. my target bow is going to ms for a face lift. ceramic coating on the riser and black out limbs.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> is this the new model? i'm gonna have to wait on that one. my target bow is going to ms for a face lift. ceramic coating on the riser and black out limbs.


no thats the one thats out now.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Up for team xtreme!



> $dabucks:
> Merry Christmas Team Extreme!!!!!!!!


And Merry Christmas to you as well dabucks.......and to all of team xtreme!


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> I have not made up my mine yet about which class.I got some people telling to stay and try to win out of c but I am seriously considering open A.
> I cant wait for the new stabilizers my new bow is holding unbelieveably good with my setup now so it will be exciting to see how the new ones do.
> 
> Cowboyjunkie now that you talked me into that Hoyt you might as well stay on the porch with the little puppies.:wink:


Same boat here. Maybe all of u guys should move to b and then I can win c


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Same boat here. Maybe all of u guys should move to b and then I can win c


you need to be there first.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

Good morning guys. Id like to wish each and every one of you all a Merry Christmas


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Good morning guys. Id like to wish each and every one of you all a Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas to you Mark and to everyone else.


----------



## txarcher1

*Same Here*


----------



## fishcatcher

yes merry christmas Mark and to the team member. enjoy the holidays 

Bill


----------



## Karbon

Happy Holidays back to the team!


----------



## bowman_77

Bumb for the Xtreme Team


----------



## wisesteve

Hello everyone. Joining in from S. IL. Steve Wiseley


----------



## engco231

merry christmas to ya'll to.


----------



## timbawolf98

Any of you guys going to be doing any hunting over the holidays?


----------



## wisesteve

As much as I can. Thursday if it doesn't blow like they say it's going to. Saturday and Sunday evening. If all goes well.


----------



## fishcatcher

not me. we are suppose to get about a foot or more snow by friday. grrr more snow blowing for me to do. if it wasn't for the great hunting and fishing in this state i'll move south.

Bill


----------



## bowman_77

I am going to try and go in the morning and this sunday. But that most likely going to be the end of my season. Good luck to the guy that can go.


----------



## superbuckeye

went out today and I will continue to go out until the end of our season.


----------



## 12 rings only

superbuckeye said:


> went out today and I will continue to go out until the end of our season.


Do you need some company??? I have a Ohio tag to punch still yet!!:wink: I will get out on Mon - Wed then it's back to work. 

I'd like to wish all of Team Xtreme a very Merry Christmas and a safe New Year!!


----------



## ShakeN'Blake

just ordered my DOA the other day..when it comes in ill post some pics!


----------



## treeman65

timbawolf98 said:


> Any of you guys going to be doing any hunting over the holidays?


not me I have to work at least 10 hrs christmas eve and christmas night then the same thing on new years.


----------



## APAnTN

The season is over for me this year. Its time to get ready for Gainesville.
Post up some pics when you have some late season luck


----------



## ArcheryAttic

Bump for Xtreme


----------



## timbawolf98

I'm hoping to get out one or two more days, our season ends here Jan. 1st in the part of the state I live in and Jan. 15th in south GA where I hunt, I just don't have the $$$ to make it down there again since work's been really slow lately


----------



## wisesteve

This is my hunting set up. Waiting on the X3. Got to see which I like better.
Not into spot shooting, but will be doing some indoor 3D and hopefully 
pop-ups.


----------



## bowman_77

Looks good. I cant wait for my 32'' flatlinner XL to come in.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

merry christmas to everyone with xtreme... cant wait for the new target setup


----------



## fishcatcher

christmas eve bump for team Xtreme stab. have a good holiday guys.

Bill


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to Team Xtreme. I am looking forward to using the new product!


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team bumb


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> you need to be there first.:wink:


Ooh and the low blow!

See ya in Columbus


----------



## special

G,day guys..
Im on the team and shooting Fita Downunder:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

special said:


> G,day guys..
> Im on the team and shooting Fita Downunder:wink:


Welcome aboard...


----------



## timbawolf98

Merry Christmas Team Xtreme, I hope it's a great one for you and your families.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Ooh and the low blow!
> 
> See ya in Columbus


just picking. Hope to me you and take a crispy from you this year.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

special said:


> G,day guys..
> Im on the team and shooting Fita Downunder:wink:


welcome to the team. 

Bill


----------



## treeman65

I hoe everyone has a great Christmas. During this holiday season my heart really goes out to a good friend Cowboyjunkie.He has been out on a mission and was unsuccessful in 2009 and most likely in 2010.
He is what he is after maybe someone can help.


----------



## treeman65

oh and one row is all his.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> oh and one row is all his.:wink:


lol that's just mean. poor guy.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol that's just mean. poor guy.


Yes but his is the short row only cause I didnt go to the Classic.lol
I think we need to put a new twist on the smackdown this year loser has carry the other persons equipment.Then again after 3 in a row you think he would row a red carpet out for me in Gainesville.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Yeah boy there is some smake talking going on in here.:whip2:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Whoa whoa lets not forget you SKIPPEd the Augusta Pro/Am smackdown where i shot 10 up. That would have been MINE. This year it will be good. I got a better twist to the smackdown. Loser buys the first round of beer at dinner!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Whoa whoa lets not forget you SKIPPEd the Augusta Pro/Am smackdown where i shot 10 up. That would have been MINE. This year it will be good. I got a better twist to the smackdown. Loser buys the first round of beer at dinner!


hey now you eat and drink way more than me.lollllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## treeman65

Sheepboyjunkie you are not looking at the big picture.Remember I have a new setup,new woman and new eyes for this season.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah boy there is some smake talking going on in here.:whip2:


heck yea. wish i can go along and see who get to do the smacking this year.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

AWWWWW a new bow to play with, a new woman to cuddle your fears of loosing away, and new eyes to cry from. Its so sweet!


----------



## fishcatcher

i just saw cowboy sig.l :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i just saw cowboy sig.l :set1_rolf2:


yeah but how many crispies has he ever won?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

fishcatcher said:


> i just saw cowboy sig.l :set1_rolf2:


Hope he carries his climber everywhere!


----------



## treeman65

dont worry sheepy I will shoot a luminock in the smackdown so you can see where the 14 is actually at.The 14 is virgin territory for you.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

kinda like virgin wool and you know what that is like.ukey:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

:killpain: Oh boy its getting deap in here...LOL :behindsof


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :killpain: Oh boy its getting deap in here...LOL :behindsof


I'm afraid they are gonna take thier stabs off and beat each other!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Merry christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'm afraid they are gonna take thier stabs off and beat each other!!!


No worries there he would beat a sheep first,lolukey::zip:


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> AWWWWW a new bow to play with, a new woman to cuddle your fears of loosing away, and new eyes to cry from. Its so sweet!


Hahahahahaha!!! 

For the innocent bystanders watching this: while they are bickering like this on the field... I will be collecting money!


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!
> 
> For the innocent bystanders watching this: while they are bickering like this on the field... I will be collecting money!


oh we will see. I have learned to watch out for the quiet one in the group.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

drockw said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!
> 
> For the innocent bystanders watching this: while they are bickering like this on the field... I will be collecting money!


there ya go. a sneaky fellow going in the back door while other are busy. oh merry christmas everyone.


----------



## bowman_77

Merry Christmas Xtreme Team


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope everyone enjoys the time with their friends and families. stay warm!


----------



## fishcatcher

Merry Christmas everyone. hope you all get what you want this year. ok let's get the bantering going. ding ding round 2


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. hope you all get what you want this year. ok let's get the bantering going. ding ding round 2


Dont look like nobody wants to play today.


----------



## fishcatcher

just resting their jar i suppose . i didn't say that did i?

Bill


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just resting their jar i suppose . i didn't say that did i?
> 
> Bill


No.........You TYPED IT!!!!:wink:


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> No.........You TYPED IT!!!!:wink:


i should have known someone was gonna get me with that


----------



## bowman_77

Up for the Xtreme team


----------



## APAnTN

I hope everyone has had a great Christmas day. Im about tired of putting AA and AAA batteries in the little mans new toys. I bet he sleeps good tonight


----------



## treeman65

i hope everyone had a good christmas.I have say mine start off bad i got out of work at 6am and had a drunk come across 3 lanes and almost hit me head on.I chased him down and called 911 ended until he got to visit the inside of the jail for christmas.he was 3 times the legal limit.well at least i stopped him from hurting someone. be safe


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i hope everyone had a good christmas.I have say mine start off bad i got out of work at 6am and had a drunk come across 3 lanes and almost hit me head on.I chased him down and called 911 ended until he got to visit the inside of the jail for christmas.he was 3 times the legal limit.well at least i stopped him from hurting someone. be safe


wow i am for one glad that you are ok. good for you chasing that bum down. got what he deserved if you ask me. enjoy the rest of your holidays and relax now.

Bill


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> wow i am for one glad that you are ok. good for you chasing that bum down. got what he deserved if you ask me. enjoy the rest of your holidays and relax now.
> 
> Bill


Thats right. My Christmas did get better even at work. I won a set of string from SIXX STRINGS ( BOWGOD ) . Thanks buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Thats right. My Christmas did get better even at work. I won a set of string from SIXX STRINGS ( BOWGOD ) . Thanks buddy.


hey glad you got one. i love reading that post.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey glad you got one. i love reading that post.


Man that was a blast.


----------



## superbuckeye

I was so happy that you won a set of strings. That truly was an amazing thing to be a part of this evening. Merry Christmas.


----------



## bowman_77

superbuckeye said:


> I was so happy that you won a set of strings. That truly was an amazing thing to be a part of this evening. Merry Christmas.


Congrats again


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Bump!


----------



## fishcatcher

afternoon bump for team Xtreme stab.


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme team bumb


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i should have known someone was gonna get me with that


Just having some fun.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Just having some fun.


yep me too. it's all good. 

go Xtreme stab. team


----------



## paulrueda

Lots of good people on this team glad to be part of it.

Paul


----------



## ArcheryAttic

paulrueda said:


> Lots of good people on this team glad to be part of it.
> 
> Paul


You can say that again!!
Now................where is that new stabilizer? 
I'm am wanting to wait for the new one to come out, but I am really close to ordering a Flatliner and then get the new one when it comes out..........we'll see how twitchy I get after I get a little coffee in me...........


----------



## APAnTN

ArcheryAttic said:


> You can say that again!!
> Now................where is that new stabilizer?
> I'm am wanting to wait for the new one to come out, but I am really close to ordering a Flatliner and then get the new one when it comes out..........we'll see how twitchy I get after I get a little coffee in me...........


I can promise you thats theres no one out there thats as anxious to get the new one finished. But at this time its a waiting game. Waiting on the componets. Im sorry but i cant give a firm date when it will be ready but i promise you one thing. It will be worth the wait:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I can promise you thats theres no one out there thats as anxious to get the new one finished. But at this time its a waiting game. Waiting on the componets. Im sorry but i cant give a firm date when it will be ready but i promise you one thing. It will be worth the wait:wink:


Hey Mark when are you sending out my Flatline.:wink::wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Bump.....anxious to see what the new one is all about as well!


----------



## mazdamitch333

I've been lagging, I will get mine ordered up real soon.


----------



## 12 rings only

*ttt*



bowman_77 said:


> Hey Mark when are you sending out my Flatline.:wink::wink: :darkbeer:


You'll know when it gets there!!!


----------



## dreamssn_xforce

I'm fighting off the urge to order another Flatline because I really want the new stab. Man this is getting tough.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You'll know when it gets there!!!


Hey thats not nice... LOL


----------



## Arkarcher

Question for you all, I need a v-bar set or a side bar, but have never shot one. What would you all recomend as far as length and weight? Also, left, right, or both? I know that depends on how my bow holds but I was just wondering what all you have.

Thanks guys.


----------



## fishcatcher

like you say it's depend on how your bow is set up. i'm running a 10 inch bar on the left side. and a 35 inch bomar main bar. waiting to see the new xl stab. before i order a set from Mark. and my bow is apart right now. the riser is getting a ceramic coated and limb getting duracoat. can't wait to get in back next week.

Bill


----------



## drockw

Arkarcher said:


> Question for you all, I need a v-bar set or a side bar, but have never shot one. What would you all recomend as far as length and weight? Also, left, right, or both? I know that depends on how my bow holds but I was just wondering what all you have.
> 
> Thanks guys.


The safest bet is to order a v adapter and just one bar... Then if u think u want a bar on the other side, u can order one. That will keep u from spending as much if u don't need both. 

I've shot a side bar for years until last spring when I went with doubles. I liked 2 better than one


----------



## bowman_77

Up for the Xtreme Team


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*hey*

Mark you have paypal and pm thank


----------



## icefishur96

Good afternoon Team Xtreme! Just got off a 20 hour snow removal stint in Sioux Falls....whew... what did I miss? Mark, have you got my stab back from the dipper yet? You must post pics so I can see that camo!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Where is everyone :embara:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Where is everyone :embara:


I was putting the final tweaks in my X-Mas present!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I was putting the final tweaks in my X-Mas present!!!


What did we get...


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> i was putting the final tweaks in my x-mas present!!!


get it ready tom ,i am coming down again in a few months to shoot with mark and jr again, hope they have that indoor again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pseshooter300

evening guys. everyone asleep?


----------



## bowman_77

pseshooter300 said:


> evening guys. everyone asleep?


Seems that way.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

hey everyone, im finally back from my vacation! good to see everyone here and in good spirits! cant wait to see the new stabilizers and get my 2 done and sent out! i cant wait!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> What did we get...


Pro Elite, XT-3000's with Spirals on it!! OOOH SSSSUUUUNNNNN!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> get it ready tom ,i am coming down again in a few months to shoot with mark and jr again, hope they have that indoor again!!!!!!!!!!


Bill...what are you waiting for?? Come on down!!! I'm not real sure if the clubs gonna have it again or not. But there's always outside. Make sure i know when it is so i can schedule myself off for it!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Pro Elite, XT-3000's with Spirals on it!! OOOH SSSSUUUUNNNNN!!!


sweeet...


----------



## fishcatcher

i was playing with my new bow


----------



## 12 rings only

Arkarcher said:


> Question for you all, I need a v-bar set or a side bar, but have never shot one. What would you all recomend as far as length and weight? Also, left, right, or both? I know that depends on how my bow holds but I was just wondering what all you have.
> 
> Thanks guys.


28 inch main, 2 -10 inch v bars. I have had this set up on my Ultra Elite, Pro Elite, and my Alpha Max 35...slightly different weight combinations, but they have done well on them all!! It would be a good idea to order just one side/ back bar unless someone would let you shoot some before you order. Any Xtrermers live near you??


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i was playing with my new bow


What did you get?????


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> sweeet...


It's real close...another day of playing / practice will tell.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Pro Elite, XT-3000's with Spirals on it!! OOOH SSSSUUUUNNNNN!!!





fishcatcher said:


> i was playing with my new bow


Dont forget about Back woods bow slings I heard that that he's the sling man. And he'll hook you up, cause you dont want to drop them new babys:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> What did you get?????


10 alien x tranz all in black. just need a limb driver rest and a stab. wonder where i can find one of those.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> 10 alien x tranz all in black. Just need a limb driver rest and a stab. Wonder where i can find one of those.


Oh nice!!!! Everybody i talk to really likes the limb driver!! As for a stab...-hmmm, no clue.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Dont forget about Back woods bow slings I heard that that he's the sling man. And he'll hook you up, cause you dont want to drop them new babys:wink:


yea who is that? i got one coming from bocomo for the alien. that was before i knew you made them also. but you knew i was getting that free one. black and neon green.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea who is that? i got one coming from bocomo for the alien. that was before i knew you made them also. but you knew i was getting that free one. black and neon green.


Trader......JK.....Congrats on the new bow.


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks now i'm waiting for the commander to get back. oh did you notice i left a post on your sling thread.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Dont forget about Back woods bow slings I heard that that he's the sling man. And he'll hook you up, cause you dont want to drop them new babys:wink:


Finger sling on the target bows....I do have another toy headed my way too....:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

actually it's my first sling. never use them. and i won that one from bocomo. the one i'm getting from Joe is for my bro. warthog.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> thanks now i'm waiting for the commander to get back. oh did you notice i left a post on your sling thread.


Just looked thanks, and thanks for the bumbs also.


----------



## fishcatcher

back up top for the xtreme stab. team.


----------



## icefishur96

bowman_77 said:


> Where is everyone :embara:


I was in my bed....where all is good!!


----------



## bowman_77

Back up.


----------



## 12 rings only

Can you say XRTREME Bump!!!


----------



## treeman65

take it to the top.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Ideas guys...*



12 rings only said:


> Finger sling on the target bows....I do have another toy headed my way too....:mg:


My Alpha Burner should be here anytime now...Camo limbs and Black riser. My Alpha Max-35 is the same combo with Red and Black strings cables and sling...How about some ideas on string / sling colors...I'm thinking something like this.....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> My Alpha Burner should be here anytime now...Camo limbs and Black riser. My Alpha Max-35 is the same combo with Red and Black strings cables and sling...How about some ideas on string / sling colors...I'm thinking something like this.....


That would look good. I trying to firgure out what color to put on my Dren LD also.

Thats a cool looking sling if I do say so my self.:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

what is that blue and teal? i gonna say something brighter myself. orange and golden yellow. or you can go lime green and silver or black.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That would look good. I trying to firgure out what color to put on my Dren LD also.
> 
> Thats a cool cool loking sling if I do say so my self.:mg:


Sure is...I can hook ya up i know who makes them!!

Any more idaes on color combos??


----------



## bowman_77

how about silver and red


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what is that blue and teal? i gonna say something brighter myself. orange and golden yellow. or you can go lime green and silver or black.


The A-Burners gonna be my primary hunting rig so i'm not after the flash of a target rig, but those colors are nice on a all black bow!!



bowman_77 said:


> how about silver and red


Not sure, it's just hard to beat the B/R combo on the black / camo bows.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh ok how about forest green and brown. i though it was a 3D bow that's why the bright color. my hunting bow is green and brown too.


----------



## bowman_77

Flo. Orange and Black looks good on a black and camo set up. Thats whats on my Reezen. And the Flrange is very loud either.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh ok how about forest green and brown. i though it was a 3D bow that's why the bright color. my hunting bow is green and brown too.


Mite work...


----------



## fishcatcher

i go to vaportrail site and use their color selecting chart. make it's pretty easy to see what they look like.


----------



## APAnTN

my fav combo is silver black spec/flo green black spec


----------



## bowman_77

Bumb for the Xtreme Team


----------



## fishcatcher

bumpity bump for xtreme team.


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> My Alpha Burner should be here anytime now...Camo limbs and Black riser. My Alpha Max-35 is the same combo with Red and Black strings cables and sling...How about some ideas on string / sling colors...I'm thinking something like this.....


I think the blue and silvers is gonna be it....Oh Bowman!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

post a pic of it when you get her done.


----------



## $dabucks

Aslong as I have my the new Stabilizer in time for the IBO Indoot Worlds I am good with waiting. 

My Commander in Testarossa is heading up to Bowxperts.com next week for some Strings, Cables, and some tuning. Once I get that back it will be time to get the stabilizer on.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I think the blue and silvers is gonna be it....Oh Bowman!!!!


Yes how may I help you.


----------



## bowman_77

*Eye Candy!!!!!*

Ok guys my Flatliner XL came in today.:banana: It just so happen that I was on the way to practice for the up coming leauge. One the 1st shot all I could tell was how steady this stab. made my bow. I am still in WOW mode, I cant beleave how steady my bow is. Mark all I can say is you da man. Thanks,

And here she is.

























She is so steady now. Oh and I shot my best round yet. Nothing to brag about but it was 150 with 24 X's


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yes how may I help you.


I think i'm gonna need two like the one in the pic!!! Is that a royal blue and silver??


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Ok guys my Flatliner XL came in today.:banana: It just so happen that I was on the way to practice for the up coming leauge. One the 1st shot all I could tell was how steady this stab. made my bow. I am still in WOW mode, I cant beleave how steady my bow is. Mark all I can say is you da man. Thanks,
> 
> And here she is.
> 
> View attachment 693022
> 
> 
> View attachment 693024
> 
> 
> View attachment 693025
> 
> 
> She is so steady now. Oh and I shot my best round yet. Nothing to brag about but it was 150 with 24 X's


Great looking rig you got there!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

darn good looking rig there Joe. is that for 3D or spot?

Bill


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I think i'm gonna need two like the one in the pic!!! Is that a royal blue and silver??


That would be Elec.Blue and Gray.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> darn good looking rig there Joe. is that for 3D or spot?
> 
> Bill


I will be using it for both. I just swap arrows out.

At this moment she is set a 56 lbs 29 dl with the sure loc 400 supreme with a black eagle scope and 4x lens. She is slinging my X-Ringers at 286 fps.


----------



## bowman_77

Now what color strings should I go with. I was thinking about the blue and gray, or red and gray. I had the red and gray picked out but sence the stab has that green logo on it I was thinking flo.green and black.

What do yall think.


----------



## engco231

green and black, and yes Mark is the man.


----------



## fishcatcher

well my 3D bow is green and silver. almost got her finish off. just need a limb driver rest. sorry for the crappy shot. my flash battery die on me today.

Bill


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That would be Elec.Blue and Gray.


Nice...did i say i need two??


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well my 3D bow is green and silver. almost got her finish off. just need a limb driver rest. sorry for the crappy shot. my flash battery die on me today.
> 
> Bill


Sweet!! You guys are gonna make me post up my bows ain't ya....


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Now what color strings should I go with. I was thinking about the blue and gray, or red and gray. I had the red and gray picked out but sence the stab has that green logo on it I was thinking flo.green and black.
> 
> What do yall think.


Flo Green and Black!!


----------



## fishcatcher

that was just teasing you to post.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nice...did i say i need two??


Yeap I have the order for two Elec.Blue and Gray 4 braid cobra slings


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well my 3D bow is green and silver. almost got her finish off. just need a limb driver rest. sorry for the crappy shot. my flash battery die on me today.
> 
> Bill


Thats a sweet looking rig you have there Bill. What lenght stab do you have.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Thats a sweet looking rig you have there Bill. What lenght stab do you have.


it's the 26 inch one. i think i still want the longer one for the commander though. been using an 35 inch bomar for awhile now.

black and orange flame for you string Joe


----------



## bowman_77

I went with the 32''


----------



## 12 rings only

*Alpha Max 35*

Here's my hunting rig from this year...


----------



## fishcatcher

looks like a nice bow from what i can see . come on you can post a better pics than that.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> looks like a nice bow from what i can see . come on you can post a better pics than that.


I have got to get a digital camera....those were off my cell.ukey:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I have got to get a digital camera....those were off my cell.ukey:


in that case it's look great . what carter release is that? at least i think it's a carter


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> in that case it's look great . what carter release is that? at least i think it's a carter


Looks to be a choc. Add.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Looks to be a choc. Add.:mg:


My boy knows his stuff!!! 4 finger Chocolate Addiction with a heavy spring!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> My boy knows his stuff!!! 4 finger Chocolate Addiction with a heavy spring!!


:banana: That is a sweet release. I use the same one.:RockOn:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :banana: That is a sweet release. I use the same one.:RockOn:


It's my hunting release...Scott Longhorns get to shoot at the X's and rubber deer.


----------



## fishcatcher

way too big for my little hand. i got an old 3D 2000 i use.. looking at getting a ht 4 finger med. next.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> way too big for my little hand. i got an old 3D 2000 i use.. looking at getting a ht 4 finger med. next.


Both of those are nice! Just a lil too little for my big mitts!!


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

bowman_77 said:


> :banana: That is a sweet release. I use the same one.:RockOn:


I use a choc. addiction as well. Love it!

I'm still holding out ordering until i see what the "new" stabilizer looks like.
But that flatliner you got on yours looks cherry!


----------



## 12 rings only

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> I use a choc. addiction as well. Love it!
> 
> I'm still holding out ordering until i see what the "new" stabilizer looks like.
> But that flatliner you got on yours looks cherry!


The Flatliners are incredible stabs for sure!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> The Flatliners are incredible stabs for sure!!


Yes they are. I dont see how it can be toped. But I am ready to see if the new one can.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yes they are. I dont see how it can be toped. But I am ready to see if the new one can.


Me too!!!


----------



## treeman65

I hope everyone has a safe and happy New Years


I just recieved a pm from cowboyjunkie and his New Years resolution is to be totally commited to his flock of sheep.He stated that it is all sheep from now on and no woman.ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey James, I am still waiting on payment of last months sheeo support check. Your delinquent again. If you are not paid in full by the end of the week i will have no choice but to repo your half of the heard anf send them to mudrunner who is a well known PAYING customer. Thanks.


----------



## bowman_77

*Happy New Years*

Hope all has a safe and Happy New Year. 

I am here at the fire station today and is hoping for a nice and smooth shift with out any calls. People go crazy around here on New Years Eve. Just hope it dont happen tonite.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Bowman, I know what you mean. We ran Almost 20 EMS calls, 4 Fire Alarms and 1 Structure and One Grass fire last year. Least its nice and wet today and the grass fires may not happen.


----------



## treeman65

WORK is going to be terrible tonight.I am stuck working in the worst neighborhood in town tonight.


----------



## bowman_77

I am stationed in the country. So maybe it will be nice.I work for a semi large Dept. we have 16 stations. But when we do catch a call it a good one.


----------



## fishcatcher

i hope all of you have a happy new year. and for those that are working hoping you all have a nice and slow day.

now back to the top for xtreme stab.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Bowman, I know what you mean. We ran Almost 20 EMS calls, 4 Fire Alarms and 1 Structure and One Grass fire last year. Least its nice and wet today and the grass fires may not happen.


Yeap its a good thing for the grass fires but people can't drive around here and the rain don't help any with that if you know what I mean.:mg:


I am done for the day. Just got though waxing the Engine. Now its hurry up and wait time.


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> WORK is going to be terrible tonight.I am stuck working in the worst neighborhood in town tonight.


What do u do?


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team Bumb


----------



## bowman_77

What is the brightest color to use in a scope with an .019 up pin with out an light.

Wanted to know what my team mates have to say.

Red
Blue
Green
Yellow

I had the green in it but it broke today, so I replaced it with the red and it just not that bright.

What color would you use and why?


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> Xtreme Team Bumb


And again


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> What is the brightest color to use in a scope with an .019 up pin with out an light.
> 
> Wanted to know what my team mates have to say.
> 
> Red
> Blue
> Green
> Yellow
> 
> I had the green in it but it broke today, so I replaced it with the red and it just not that bright.
> 
> What color would you use and why?


 Green has worked the best for me and I have tried a bunch of different colors.When I tried the blue I thought it was the hardest to see without a light.I am using a .10 green and can see it without the light most of the time.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> What do u do?


lead maintnce tech/fiber splicer


----------



## treeman65

OK for you guys in open class shooting Hoyts lets here your stabilizer set up.
I am shooting a pro elite and need to order stabilizers for it.It is too light with my current setup. thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> What is the brightest color to use in a scope with an .019 up pin with out an light.
> 
> Wanted to know what my team mates have to say.
> 
> Red
> Blue
> Green
> Yellow
> 
> I had the green in it but it broke today, so I replaced it with the red and it just not that bright.
> 
> What color would you use and why?


First off...let take time to wish all a Happy and Safe New Year!! To those who are protecting and serving us tonite BE SAFE!!! 

To answer your question, for me it would be Green on a.19 pin. I have to cover my fiber wrap with a rubber band because it's so brite outside!!


----------



## bowman_77

I ordered some today and looks like im going back to green.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> OK for you guys in open class shooting Hoyts lets here your stabilizer set up.
> I am shooting a pro elite and need to order stabilizers for it.It is too light with my current setup. thanks


2008 Pro Elite, XT-3000 limbs, spirals, 29.5 draw, currently set at 53 lbs. 28 inch main on a CoolhandLuke straight QD end cap and one weight, 10 inch V-bars, site side just the end cap, the other has one weight and end cap. Also using a Sure-Loc Supreme, 9 inch bar, 5.5 head, Viper Scope. My weight and End caps are the large diamiter. I didn't need the extra weight on the lefy side when they are on my Ultra Elite or my Alpha Max-35. Hope this helps.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I hope everyone has a safe and happy New Years
> 
> 
> I just recieved a pm from cowboyjunkie and his New Years resolution is to be totally commited to his flock of sheep.He stated that it is all sheep from now on and no woman.ukey:ukey:ukey:





CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey James, I am still waiting on payment of last months sheeo support check. Your delinquent again. If you are not paid in full by the end of the week i will have no choice but to repo your half of the heard anf send them to mudrunner who is a well known PAYING customer. Thanks.


You guys need to behave or your gonna have to go sit in corner!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 Rings

I will make your sling tomorrow. I will ship the on sat if the post office is open if not it will be monday. and also sending you a pm.:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> 12 Rings
> 
> I will make your sling tomorrow. I will ship the on sat if the post office is open if not it will be monday. and also sending you a pm.:


PM returned...


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> PM returned...


No problem buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> No problem buddy.


And thank you sir!! I'm kinda depressed...UT got SPANKED by VT this eve....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> And thank you sir!! I'm kinda depressed...UT got SPANKED by VT this eve....


Dang.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Dang.


Yeah, but i'm watching ESPN and Travis Pastrana is about to jump his Red Bull rally car 250 feet over the Long Beach bay and land it on a barge!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yeah, but i'm watching ESPN and Travis Pastrana is about to jump his Red Bull rally car 250 feet over the Long Beach bay and land it on a barge!!


I am now.


----------



## icefishur96

12 rings only said:


> Yeah, but i'm watching ESPN and Travis Pastrana is about to jump his Red Bull rally car 250 feet over the Long Beach bay and land it on a barge!!


This aut' to be good!!!!! I also am watching ESPN!!


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> This aut' to be good!!!!! I also am watching ESPN!!


It will be really sick...or really sticky!!


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> This aut' to be good!!!!! I also am watching ESPN!!


Yeap I am a fan of a good crash.ukey: Oh wait I just like cutting cars up.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap I am a fan of a good crash.ukey: Oh wait I just like cutting cars up.:darkbeer:


He's got it. that car is bad ass. He'll have no problem with it.


----------



## bowman_77

*New Years*

Happy New Years Xtreme Team


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> He's got it. that car is bad ass. He'll have no problem with it.


Well then.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well then.


That's plain NUTS!!! If you guys liked that...check out "Top Gear Ken Block Special" on you tube!!! 

Happy New Year Xtremers!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, i'm out of here for the nite...gotta be at work in the morning. Be safe!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys, i'm out of here for the nite...gotta be at work in the morning. Be safe!!


You to bro. And happy new year.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

bowman_77 said:


> Happy New Years Xtreme Team


Now it is!!!.......here!!


Happy New Year!!! team Xtreme!


----------



## icefishur96

Happy New Year fellas!!


----------



## fishcatcher

a little late but happy new year xtreme members.


----------



## bowman_77

So what is in store for the Xtreme Team in 2010?


----------



## APAnTN

I hope everyone had a happy and safe New Year


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*Sure did*

The kids shot off fireworks and we had a small fire and did hotdogs and smores. Hey mark any update on my stab. I am shooting in a comp. on Staurday and was wondering if I will have it by then.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

is the new stab gonna be made for target or hunting/3D


----------



## engco231

*have a happy new year!!!!!*


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

bump for Xtreme!


----------



## bowman_77

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> is the new stab gonna be made for target or hunting/3D


I would say most likely both. But thats just my guess


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Happy new year!


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Teamer bumb


----------



## APAnTN

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> is the new stab gonna be made for target or hunting/3D


there will be something for both


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> there will be something for both


Woohoo can't wait


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Mark I hope ya gonna be bundled up shooting in Asheville this weekend. James said its COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> there will be something for both


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Oh yeah!!!


Put me down for them also..:nixon:


----------



## bowman_77

Come on Jan 9th, I am ready to put the  on with the Xtreme to get some of these :first:


----------



## erikbarnes25197

CowboyJunkie said:


> Mark I hope ya gonna be bundled up shooting in Asheville this weekend. James said its COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


if you want cold come to minnesota, its only -27 right now...... now THATS cold


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Come on Jan 9th, I am ready to put the  on with the Xtreme to get some of these :first:


What's on the 9th??


----------



## fishcatcher

erikbarnes25197 said:


> if you want cold come to minnesota, its only -27 right now...... now THATS cold


heck they think 32 is cold. should come up here and see what cold really is. bunch of pansy lol j/k now.:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> What's on the 9th??


Just a local shoot. Well I say local its bout 80 mile up I-20 .. Its smake down time. And league starts Thursday oooh yeah....Time to get it on.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> heck they think 32 is cold. should come up here and see what cold really is. bunch of pansy lol j/k now.:smile::smile::smile:


I'm a pansy, and aint scared to say it. LOL Its going to be high teens and mid 20's next week here. BRRRR I hate the cold.:thumbs_do


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I'm a pansy, and aint scared to say it. LOL Its going to be high teens and mid 20's next week here. BRRRR I hate the cold.:thumbs_do


It will be 8 Sat nite here. Pansy...maybe, but that's still cold.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I'm a pansy, and aint scared to say it. LOL Its going to be high teens and mid 20's next week here. BRRRR I hate the cold.:thumbs_do


lol at least you're not ashame to say it :smile:. i been out when it was -35 in the morning. i tell you what i was a pansy that day too. that was the air temp. not counting wind chill brrrrrrr.


----------



## bowman_77

I just come in from outside, Had to run up the road for a min. The local radio said it was 30 with the wind chill. My truck said 36. Come on spring. LOL


I couldn't live up north like some of you guys do. To freakin cold up there.


----------



## treeman65

well its going to be cold shooting here this weekend.


----------



## icefishur96

bowman_77 said:


> I just come in from outside, Had to run up the road for a min. The local radio said it was 30 with the wind chill. My truck said 36. Come on spring. LOL
> 
> 
> I couldn't live up north like some of you guys do. To freakin cold up there.



Lucky you!!!! I would be in my undies if I were there! TV just said -13 now and supposed to be -22 by morning! I'm staying home...I need to move south and get out of this cold ***** weather!


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Yeah....can't beat some of you guys temp's, but it's still pretty cold where i'm at. It's 19 right now, and only supposed to get to around 25 for a high tomorrow. Supposed to stay that way for the next week. Brrrrrrrrrrr

The first outdoor 3-D shoot i'll be attending [local], will be in February. Can't wait! [but i guess i'll have to... lol]


----------



## treeman65

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Yeah....can't beat some of you guys temp's, but it's still pretty cold where i'm at. It's 19 right now, and only supposed to get to around 25 for a high tomorrow. Supposed to stay that way for the next week. Brrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> The first outdoor 3-D shoot i'll be attending [local], will be in February. Can't wait! [but i guess i'll have to... lol]


i could not imagine waiting till feb ours start in DEC.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

treeman65 said:


> i could not imagine waiting till feb ours start in DEC.


Cool......there's actually a couple in Jan., but those i won't be able to attend.
But come Feb, the arrows will loose!


----------



## fishcatcher

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Yeah....can't beat some of you guys temp's, but it's still pretty cold where i'm at. It's 19 right now, and only supposed to get to around 25 for a high tomorrow. Supposed to stay that way for the next week. Brrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> The first outdoor 3-D shoot i'll be attending [local], will be in February. Can't wait! [but i guess i'll have to... lol]


my first shoot is january 17 here. gonna be cold as heck.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

fishcatcher said:


> my first shoot is january 17 here. gonna be cold as heck.


Gonna be in the snow? Those 3-D shoots in the snow are hard to beat for fun!

Good luck BTW


----------



## fishcatcher

yep little more than a foot of snow now. gonna be slippy too. real hilly course.


----------



## treeman65

As long as my surgery goes good I will have shot about 10 shoots by the end of Jan. I am going to 2 this weekend.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yep little more than a foot of snow now. gonna be slippy too. real hilly course.


 I actually miss shooting in the snow its a whole different game judging in a foot of snow.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

treeman65 said:


> I actually miss shooting in the snow its a whole different game judging in a foot of snow.


That's for sure. I learned i "underjudge" in the snow. Everything looks closer than usual.


----------



## fishcatcher

i do that too. and i learn to shoot faster so i can go in and grab a cup of coffee :smile::smile:


----------



## icefishur96

I have a shoot every weekend through March. I won't attend all of them. Only the bigger ones. Most are Large indoor 3D's. One is in an arena with over 50 yard shots! It's a blast. I shot there twice last year. The shoot is held at South Dakota State University ag research arena.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Kickin it up!


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> I have a shoot every weekend through March. I won't attend all of them. Only the bigger ones. Most are Large indoor 3D's. One is in an arena with over 50 yard shots! It's a blast. I shot there twice last year. The shoot is held at South Dakota State University ag research arena.


Thats sounds fun. I shot a round last year in an arena on pop ups, that was as a blast.


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team Bumb


----------



## CardiacKid74

Mark,

Order placed for 1 D.O.A with QT, QD, and powder coat.


----------



## bowman_77

Going back up for the Xtreme Team


----------



## fishcatcher

wow bowman i just look to see who has the most post on this thread. you are way in the lead. looks like i'm slacking in bumping this thread up.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> wow bowman i just look to see who has the most post on this thread. you are way in the lead. looks like i'm slacking in bumping this thread up.


:first: bout time....lol JK


----------



## bowman_77

I have a question for you guys, What arrows are you using for spots.

I have been using the X-ringer,s but the shop I shoot for set up some 2712 X7 yesterday for me to shoot. These things are crazy! I Like'em


----------



## whitetailboy

bowman_77 said:


> I have a question for you guys, What arrows are you using for spots.
> 
> I have been using the X-ringer,s but the shop I shoot for set up some 2712 X7 yesterday for me to shoot. These things are crazy! I Like'em


I want to get some 2712s for my new connie! Right now I'm using fatboys though. Can't wait to get my xtremes but right now mark is out of supplies
A


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

I use Goldtip X-cutter pro's......i really like them.


----------



## fishcatcher

x7 2712 also for spot. fat boys for 3D and axis for hunting.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> x7 2712 also for spot. fat boys for 3D and axis for hunting.


I used to shoot the fat boys but went to the X-ringers.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> wow bowman i just look to see who has the most post on this thread. you are way in the lead. looks like i'm slacking in bumping this thread up.


Fishcatcher...You need to get on the ball. :bump2:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I have a question for you guys, What arrows are you using for spots.
> 
> I have been using the X-ringer,s but the shop I shoot for set up some 2712 X7 yesterday for me to shoot. These things are crazy! I Like'em


Spots, 2712's 300 grains in the nose with 2 inch Blazers...Yes the Blazers do just fine!!
3-D, X-Ringers HV, 100 grain nibbs, X vanes
Hunting, Victory V-Force HV, Rages, Blazers.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> wow bowman i just look to see who has the most post on this thread. you are way in the lead. looks like i'm slacking in bumping this thread up.


Joe lives here!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe lives here!!


Thats funny. I do while im at the fire house. AT makes my day go by faster.:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats funny. I do while im at the fire house. AT makes my day go by faster.:darkbeer:


I bet it does.


----------



## bowman_77

By the way guys the slings will mail out tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> By the way guys the slings will mail out tomorrow.


Thanks!! You will have somrthing in the mail too!!:wink:


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> I have a question for you guys, What arrows are you using for spots.
> 
> I have been using the X-ringer,s but the shop I shoot for set up some 2712 X7 yesterday for me to shoot. These things are crazy! I Like'em


I was using 2613's, but I shot a full round with my a/c/e's the other day and shot my x high of 56 so I'm gonna see if I can better that tomorrow

the 26's are awesome but the a c e is such an accurate shaft!


----------



## APAnTN

Hey Tom I wish you was at the shoot last night I was able to get my first 300 with 51 x's now if I can back it up lol


----------



## bowman_77

Nice shooting Mark.

I am still waiting on my 1st 300 also. I been so close and but cant seal the deal. Oh and the best round ever 299 46x was the 1st day with the Xtreme Flatliner XL..:RockOn:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Hey Tom I wish you was at the shoot last night I was able to get my first 300 with 51 x's now if I can back it up lol


good shooting. I wish i could say the same for my shooting today but it definitly was not ment to be on the 3d range today.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hey Tom I wish you was at the shoot last night I was able to get my first 300 with 51 x's now if I can back it up lol


WOW....CONGRATS!!!! I had a house full of BOYS running crazy...i figured they needed a referee and Frank was nowhere to be found!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Nice shooting Mark.
> 
> I am still waiting on my 1st 300 also. I been so close and but cant seal the deal. Oh and the best round ever 299 46x was the 1st day with the Xtreme Flatliner XL..:RockOn:


It will be sooner than later!! I've been struggling this year, but I WILL get it back!!


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Nice shooting Mark.
> 
> I am still waiting on my 1st 300 also. I been so close and but cant seal the deal. Oh and the best round ever 299 46x was the 1st day with the Xtreme Flatliner XL..:RockOn:


good deal I think that i was feeling so bad that i ddint care if i hit the X or not and i was able to keep the nerves down lol



treeman65 said:


> good shooting. I wish i could say the same for my shooting today but it definitly was not ment to be on the 3d range today.


Id say it was so cold out there the arrow froze to the rest lol


12 rings only said:


> WOW....CONGRATS!!!! I had a house full of BOYS running crazy...i figured they needed a referee and Frank was nowhere to be found!!



Frank was down there shooting too


----------



## treeman65

Mark it actually was not that bad today until we got out in the field with the wind.We had 5 targets in a row with the sun in our eyes and you couldnt even block it with umberella.You had to look right into the sun and that made it interesting.
I need to get some stabs ordered cause these ones are not doing the job and this bow is too light,


----------



## icefishur96

I was well on my way the other night! 4 ends with all X's! Then a water pipe burst in the basement we shoot in and that pretty much ended everything!


----------



## 12 rings only

It's no wonder I couldn't find him!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

icefishur96 said:


> I was well on my way the other night! 4 ends with all X's! Then a water pipe burst in the basement we shoot in and that pretty much ended everything!


 an arrow in the water pipe will cause that everytime.j/k:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> I was well on my way the other night! 4 ends with all X's! Then a water pipe burst in the basement we shoot in and that pretty much ended everything!


I'd say it did!!


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> I was well on my way the other night! 4 ends with all X's! Then a water pipe burst in the basement we shoot in and that pretty much ended everything!


I hate when that happens.


----------



## drockw

APAnTN said:


> Hey Tom I wish you was at the shoot last night I was able to get my first 300 with 51 x's now if I can back it up lol


Great shooting mark!!! 

U do know now, all u have to do is shoot 9 more

usually I go about 6 or 7 ends before I drop one and then it's all over lol. The mental game is tuff haha. 

Good shooting!


----------



## treeman65

This is crazy I was so discussed with my shooting today and i get a text now telling me I won.ukey:ukey:ukey:
Not a bad start 3 shoots this season 2 wins and a 3rd.But I am still sick over the way I shot,


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> This is crazy I was so discussed with my shooting today and i get a text now telling me I won.ukey:ukey:ukey:
> Not a bad start 3 shoots this season 2 wins and a 3rd.But I am still sick over the way I shot,


Not bad with two 1st and a 3rd. I'll take that any day of the week. Congrats. :first: :first: :third:


----------



## icefishur96

lol!! Ya the arrow-through-the-pipe never ends well!! It was the sump pump drain hose that burst! The drain outside was frozen solid so when the pump kicked on it blew the end off the pump. We thought we could fix it but PVC does not bend that well so "The Big Guy" tried to force it back together and blamo! He got a bath! The discharge pipe was about 150' long and 2'' dia. That was alot of water! To make things worse, another pump on the other side of the building was pumping water at the same time. I was a mess!! I do have to admit, I was shooting very well and was steady as a rock with my Flatliner. Maybe Weds. I can do 12 ends!


----------



## treeman65

icefishur96 said:


> lol!! Ya the arrow-through-the-pipe never ends well!! It was the sump pump drain hose that burst! The drain outside was frozen solid so when the pump kicked on it blew the end off the pump. We thought we could fix it but PVC does not bend that well so "The Big Guy" tried to force it back together and blamo! He got a bath! The discharge pipe was about 150' long and 2'' dia. That was alot of water! To make things worse, another pump on the other side of the building was pumping water at the same time. I was a mess!! I do have to admit, I was shooting very well and was steady as a rock with my Flatliner. Maybe Weds. I can do 12 ends!


man that doesnt sound good.You will shoot good weds,


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> lol!! Ya the arrow-through-the-pipe never ends well!! It was the sump pump drain hose that burst! The drain outside was frozen solid so when the pump kicked on it blew the end off the pump. We thought we could fix it but PVC does not bend that well so "The Big Guy" tried to force it back together and blamo! He got a bath! The discharge pipe was about 150' long and 2'' dia. That was alot of water! To make things worse, another pump on the other side of the building was pumping water at the same time. I was a mess!! I do have to admit, I was shooting very well and was steady as a rock with my Flatliner. Maybe Weds. I can do 12 ends!


Good luck on Weds.


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> This is crazy I was so discussed with my shooting today and i get a text now telling me I won.ukey:ukey:ukey:
> Not a bad start 3 shoots this season 2 wins and a 3rd.But I am still sick over the way I shot,


Very nice!

But I smell a conspiracy... U weren't the only guy shooting were u??? Haha j/k man congrats on the other two as well.


----------



## drockw

I start my one of my two five spot leagues tomorrow night. 

Hopin to shoot sweep the season with 300's:darkbeer:

that is my goal anyways... I put a bank score in on Friday with another member just in case I miss a shoot so I have at least one guranteed 300 lol. My x count was pitiful tho, but as long as I'm pounding the white I'm ok in that league haha!


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys, go take a looks at the 3D section on the black nock question. I didnt know that there that many grown up cry babies.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I bet the sheep got to him!


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> I start my one of my two five spot leagues tomorrow night.
> 
> Hopin to shoot sweep the season with 300's:darkbeer:
> 
> that is my goal anyways... I put a bank score in on Friday with another member just in case I miss a shoot so I have at least one guranteed 300 lol. My x count was pitiful tho, but as long as I'm pounding the white I'm ok in that league haha!


Mine starts on thursday, we shooting for 6 weeks on a 150 round. I wish it was a 300 round tho.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys, go take a looks at the 3D section on the black nock question. I didnt know that there that many grown up cry babies.


 Its funny how people will cr about the dumbest thing.I think someone post that every year.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> I bet the sheep got to him!


you wish I did see someone shoot 9 5s and missed a target today AND NO IT WAS NOT ME,:wink:


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> i start my one of my two five spot leagues tomorrow night.
> 
> Hopin to shoot sweep the season with 300's:darkbeer:
> 
> That is my goal anyways... I put a bank score in on friday with another member just in case i miss a shoot so i have at least one guranteed 300 lol. My x count was pitiful tho, but as long as i'm pounding the white i'm ok in that league haha!


good luck


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> you wish I did see someone shoot 9 5s and missed a target today AND NO IT WAS NOT ME,:wink:


you didnt tell me austin was going to shoot with you!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> you didnt tell me austin was going to shoot with you!


now that is funny,


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team :bump2:


----------



## treeman65

TAKE team Xtreme to the top


----------



## timbawolf98

How about a little good morning bump?


----------



## fishcatcher

up top again for xtreme team.


----------



## bowman_77

Team Xtreme Bumb


----------



## bowman_77

:bump2:


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

:bump:


----------



## bowman_77

:darkbeer: Heres to the Xtreme Team


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> I start my one of my two five spot leagues tomorrow night.
> 
> Hopin to shoot sweep the season with 300's:darkbeer:
> 
> that is my goal anyways... I put a bank score in on Friday with another member just in case I miss a shoot so I have at least one guranteed 300 lol. My x count was pitiful tho, but as long as I'm pounding the white I'm ok in that league haha!


GOOD LUCK!!!! Mine and Marks start Tuesday eve...maybe we could get paired up!!:thumbs_up That would that be...XTREME DOMINATION!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!! Mine and Marks start Tuesday eve...maybe we could get paired up!!:thumbs_up That would that be...XTREME DOMINATION!!


Good luck Tom and Mark do the Xtreme team proud. :thumbs_up:


----------



## whitetailboy

does anybody know when mark will be getting in supplies? I really want to order my set-up:tongue:!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

whitetailboy said:


> does anybody know when mark will be getting in supplies? I really want to order my set-up:tongue:!!!!!!


Flatliner parts have been shipped out today was the word this eve when i talked to Mark. No news on the the new stuff...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck Tom and Mark do the Xtreme team proud. :thumbs_up:


Not to worry...You should have seen all the Xtreme Stabs at the club this eve!! There will be 75-80% of the shooters in the league running Marks Stabs!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Not to worry...You should have seen all the Xtreme Stabs at the club this eve!! There will be 75-80% of the shooters in the league running Marks Stabs!!


Oh yeah..sounds like the stabs are an hot item. Wouldnt trade mine for any thing.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> Not to worry...You should have seen all the Xtreme Stabs at the club this eve!! There will be 75-80% of the shooters in the league running Marks Stabs!!


I let a few guys shoot mine tonite and they were all digging it. I've never had a stabilizer that made me hold so well, and the guys who tried it said the exact same!


----------



## icefishur96

Amazing, isn't it:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Can someone help a brother out. Need a stabilizer 12" + and black. Have a shoot to go to and no stabilizer. Let me know and paypal prefered


----------



## MGH-PA

drockw said:


> I let a few guys shoot mine tonite and they were all digging it. I've never had a stabilizer that made me hold so well, and the guys who tried it said the exact same!


What's your current setup stabilizer-wise?

I'm still playing with my weight setup on my new Connie, but it's getting there:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme team bumb


----------



## drockw

MGH-PA said:


> What's your current setup stabilizer-wise?
> 
> I'm still playing with my weight setup on my new Connie, but it's getting there:darkbeer:


I'm using the weights I have in the pics on mine. 

I was using a 26" aep black max, and a 30" dca setup. Not to slander anyones stuff, but the flatliners simply blows them away...


----------



## bowman_77

Xterem Team Bumb


----------



## bowman_77

back to the top.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Here's an "Xtreme" bump!


----------



## bowman_77

Oh yea AT one the go.It can't get any better.


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!! Mine and Marks start Tuesday eve...maybe we could get paired up!!:thumbs_up That would that be...XTREME DOMINATION!!


Mark and myself got drawn on different teams...but that's ok. Marks shooting strong indoors,:thumbs_up i'm still a few points off. Guess we will see in about 5 more weeks!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bump for the night.Looks like another cold weekend on the 3d range this weather needs to go back north where it belongs.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

You are up NORTH, ya know NORTH Carolina...gah...lmao


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> bump for the night.Looks like another cold weekend on the 3d range this weather needs to go back north where it belongs.


You got that right



CowboyJunkie said:


> You are up NORTH, ya know NORTH Carolina...gah...lmao


LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> bump for the night.Looks like another cold weekend on the 3d range this weather needs to go back north where it belongs.


it's already here. we will send them down to you :wink:. gonna be a cold shoot next weekend for sure. beside what's the temp there at. a nice balmy 32


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> it's already here. we will send them down to you :wink:. gonna be a cold shoot next weekend for sure. beside what's the temp there at. a nice balmy 32


We made all the way to 26 today!! Gonna get some snow and will be around 6-8 dgrees this weekend. You would need a jack hammer to get arrows out of the 3-d critters!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> We made all the way to 26 today!! Gonna get some snow and will be around 6-8 dgrees this weekend. You would need a jack hammer to get arrows out of the 3-d critters!!


nah i think my arrow will explode first. it's been in the low single digit here without wind chill. negative 20+ at nite. come on up and shoot with me a few time. you'll like it. oh bring short


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> We made all the way to 26 today!! Gonna get some snow and will be around 6-8 dgrees this weekend. You would need a jack hammer to get arrows out of the 3-d critters!!


Same here. I shot a few a/c/e's into my blob the other day and had to leave one in it bc it was so damn hard


----------



## ArcheryAttic

Anyone from Team Xtreme going to the Iowa ProAM? I will be there shooting Friday night. Looks like its gonna be a bit chilly...... -5 for the high on Friday!


----------



## bowman_77

Morning Xtreme Team.


----------



## $dabucks

Was supposed to shoot a 3D tourney but decided 5 degrees was too cold. Went deer hunting instead. Saw two bucks but buck tag has already been spoken for this year.


----------



## treeman65

One good thing this weekend will be my last weekend for shooting with glasses or contacts.
Have any of you ever had lasiks?


----------



## Jhorne

Any pics of the Flatliner target stalibizer and the new target stabilizer?


----------



## bowman_77

Jhorne said:


> Any pics of the Flatliner target stalibizer and the new target stabilizer?


Here is the Flatliner XL 32''


----------



## Jhorne

Are all the graphics green or can you get a diffrent color?


----------



## bowman_77

Jhorne said:


> Are all the graphics green or can you get a diffrent color?


Not sure Contact Mark


----------



## pseshooter300

how much weight you shooting on the end of it?


----------



## bowman_77

pseshooter300 said:


> how much weight you shooting on the end of it?


No weight, I just have the end cap on it. Not sure what the weight is. It helps me hold alot more steady now.


----------



## bowman_77

team bumb


----------



## APAnTN

Jhorne said:


> Are all the graphics green or can you get a diffrent color?[/QUOTE
> 
> ive got green and red now but i will have blue, orange, pink and silver soon
> 
> what other colors would you guys like?


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Jhorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the graphics green or can you get a diffrent color?[/QUOTE
> 
> ive got green and red now but i will have blue, orange, pink and silver soon
> 
> what other colors would you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mark with the colors you have and the colors your getting sound to me like you have the most popular colors covered. :thumbs_up
Click to expand...


----------



## bowman_77

Mark Did your supplys come in today?


----------



## timbawolf98

APAnTN said:


> Jhorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the graphics green or can you get a diffrent color?[/QUOTE
> 
> ive got green and red now but i will have blue, orange, pink and silver soon
> 
> what other colors would you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> Put me down for Orange, it'll match my all black and orange Accomplice I'll be getting in a few weeks quite well
Click to expand...


----------



## ArcheryAttic

Orange!! Yes!!


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Mark Did your supplys come in today?


They havent shipped yet. There was a prob and they got tapped the wrong size. I was assured they would ship tomorrow.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Up to the top....Looking forward to see what's in store with the new stab's!


----------



## treeman65

Mark it was nice to get to talk to you today.I sent you that email that we talked about too.
thanks
James


----------



## bowman_77

:bump2:


----------



## icefishur96

Woo Hoo!!! Another blizzard in SE South Dakota tonight! Every time we have tried to shoot this year the weather just won't cooperate! I was able to make it but there was only 3 total! It turned in to a bull session instead of a shoot night! Oh well we had a good time, did some shooting but we did not score. We were shooting push pins at 20 yards just for fun. Maybe next week the weather will cooperate!.....Good luck at the Pro-Am Stuart! Wish I could go with ya! Im going to shoot in Sioux Falls this weekend at the Evergreen Open.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Here is the Flatliner XL 32''


Joe...that's one sweet looking rig, even if it's made by the Cat named MATT!!


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team Bumb.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe...that's one sweet looking rig, even if it's made by the Cat named MATT!!


Thanks. Yeap I have noticed that I am one of the only few that isnt shooting an PSE. :dontknow: LOL


----------



## ArcheryAttic

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks. Yeap I have noticed that I am one of the only few that isnt shooting an PSE. :dontknow: LOL


I'm not shooting a PSE. Hoyt for me!!
What an awesome time to be in the Sport of Archery. Look how many quality manufactures we have to pick from, with cutting edge technology. 
Every year, I ask myself.....What is gonna come out next year that could possibly be better then last?


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks. Yeap I have noticed that I am one of the only few that isnt shooting an PSE. :dontknow: LOL


Don't feel bad, I've got a Bowtech as we speak and will have an Athens in about a months time if I was guessing, depending on how long it takes them to process my order.


----------



## bowman_77

ArcheryAttic said:


> I'm not shooting a PSE. Hoyt for me!!
> What an awesome time to be in the Sport of Archery. Look how many quality manufactures we have to pick from, with cutting edge technology.
> Every year, I ask myself.....What is gonna come out next year that could possibly be better then last?





timbawolf98 said:


> Don't feel bad, I've got a Bowtech as we speak and will have an Athens in about a months time if I was guessing, depending on how long it takes them to process my order.


I know that there a are a few of use, but there are not many of us.


----------



## timbawolf98

*Hows my form guys..?*

I made this video awhile back, I still shoot more or less the same way, I was wondering if any of you guys could help me with my form


----------



## timbawolf98

Forgot the link, sorry guys :darkbeer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDrT9tgk4wM


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Forgot the link, sorry guys :darkbeer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDrT9tgk4wM


Man thats some funny S*** right there.


----------



## ArcheryAttic

Hold my Beer and watch this!
This guys is hilarious!!


----------



## larsen-4

*Sponsrs wanted*

would love to shoot for you guys and promote your stuff up here in northwest mt!


----------



## APAnTN

larsen-4 said:


> would love to shoot for you guys and promote your stuff up here in northwest mt!


Have you sent a resume in?


----------



## larsen-4

no but i will! thanks!


----------



## bowman_77

Team Xtreme Bumb


----------



## fishcatcher

back up top for a great stab.


----------



## bowman_77

Will be shooting in my spot leauge tonite. It will be first time shooting in a comp. as an open shooter. Wish me luck.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Will be shooting in my spot leauge tonite. It will be first time shooting in a comp. as an open shooter. Wish me luck.


good luck. drill those x buddy. should be able to with that sweet looking bow you have.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good luck. drill those x buddy. should be able to with that sweet looking bow you have.


Going to give it my all.


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> Going to give it my all.


Just be glad you have an indoor league near you, the closest two to me any way I go are both close to an hour, given there's no traffic


----------



## icefishur96

bowman_77 said:


> Going to give it my all.


Get er done man!


----------



## icefishur96

Timbawolf98,,,,,I just noticed that you are from Comming,GA.!!! I lived there for about 3 years when I was in grade school! I remember one time in the winter it snowed 2 inches and the whole town shut down, my brothers and I were out playing and the neighbor lady told us it was too cold out and we had to go in. I told her we were from SD and this was a dusting compared what we were used to. She paused.....looked at me and said" nevermind then". I thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Will be shooting in my spot leauge tonite. It will be first time shooting in a comp. as an open shooter. Wish me luck.


GOOD LUCK Joe!!!:thumbs_up:tongue::teeth: HOPEFULLY not....:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

Well guys the torcher is over for the night. I had a blast but, I didnt shoot as good as hoped. In the end it was a wopping 146 and 19 X's  I just couldnt get settled in tonite. I droped one in the 2nd end, one in the 5th end and 2 in the 6th. Oh well at least I had fun and thats what its all about.

It will be better next week.


----------



## mazdamitch333

Im way out of the loop. Im calling you up tommorow Mark!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Going to give it my all.


good luck


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys the torcher is over for the night. I had a blast but, I didnt shoot as good as hoped. In the end it was a wopping 146 and 19 X's  I just couldnt get settled in tonite. I droped one in the 2nd end, one in the 5th end and 2 in the 6th. Oh well at least I had fun and thats what its all about.
> 
> It will be better next week.


Joe, It's all good and i'm glad you had a good time!!:thumbs_up
I dropped a few last night in league....some of the guys were saying i was just "getting my handicap"....:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

mazdamitch333 said:


> Im way out of the loop. Im calling you up tommorow Mark!


What are you needing to know??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe, It's all good and i'm glad you had a good time!!:thumbs_up
> I dropped a few last night in league....some of the guys were saying i was just "getting my handicap"....:shade:


How does the handicap work.. We shoot straight heads up.


----------



## mazdamitch333

12 rings only said:


> What are you needing to know??


Im needing to order up a new stab asap! Shooting in the hunting class at a local club in a few weeks.


----------



## 12 rings only

mazdamitch333 said:


> Im needing to order up a new stab asap!


Ahh, yep you better call Mark!! LOL


----------



## icefishur96

Oh well!! maybe next time!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> How does the handicap work.. We shoot straight heads up.


It's a point break / curve type of thing. A full 12 end five spot round is shot with you and your team mate. If you both shoot 300's...no points handicap. If you both shoot 298's...then 2 points will be added to your total score. You handicap will not equal 300 on the first week...I shot a 294, so i will get 5 points added to my score which equals a 299. So if i shoot a 295, my handicap WILL equal 300 because i have 5 "extra points" to start out with. So if i increase my score every week by just 1, then i have 300's for the rest of the league. Handicap is averaged every week until the last score is shot on week #6.

WHEW!!! Did that make any sense???


----------



## fishcatcher

well better luck next week Joe. and we shoot handicap here too. a lot more fairer for everybody. well not if you are sand bagging.

Bill


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It's a point break / curve type of thing. A full 12 end five spot round is shot with you and your team mate. If you both shoot 300's...no points handicap. If you both shoot 298's...then 2 points will be added to your total score. You handicap will not equal 300 on the first week...I shot a 294, so i will get 5 points added to my score which equals a 299. So if i shoot a 295, my handicap WILL equal 300 because i have 5 "extra points" to start out with. So if i increase my score every week by just 1, then i have 300's for the rest of the league. Handicap is averaged every week until the last score is shot on week #6.
> 
> WHEW!!! Did that make any sense???


Yeap it made a whole alots sense. Thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well better luck next week Joe. and we shoot handicap here too. a lot more fairer for everybody. well not if you are sand bagging.
> 
> Bill


Definately not a sand man here!!


----------



## bowman_77

Me either


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Definately not a sand man here!!





bowman_77 said:


> Me either


yea i'm sure you both are not :shade: i know i can't shoot so i have a big handicap :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i'm sure you both are not :shade: i know i can't shoot so i have a big handicap :teeth:


I feel your pain bro.. just look at my scores


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I feel your pain bro.. just look at my scores


actually sometime i wish there isn't a handicap system. i have a 298 average and most of the time i have to shoot 300 or better just to win the round. very frustrating.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> actually sometime i wish there isn't a handicap system. i have a 298 average and most of the time i have to shoot 300 or better just to win the round. very frustrating.


We just shoot 150 round here, but on the norm I shoot 149-150 with mid 20 X count.

I have been praticing 300 rounds with a few buddys a few nights aweek and I have shot 2-299 and 2-298 in the last 2 weeks. And tonight I post that score. :angry:


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> well better luck next week Joe. and we shoot handicap here too. a lot more fairer for everybody. well not if you are sand bagging.
> 
> Bill


Mwahahahahaha!!!

I call it sandbagging when I do bad lol 

When I drop a point I just look over at my parteners and tell them I was takin one for the team lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> We just shoot 150 round here, but on the norm I shoot 149-150 with mid 20 X count.
> 
> I have been praticing 300 rounds with a few buddys a few nights aweek and I have shot 2-299 and 2-298 in the last 2 weeks. And tonight I post that score. :angry:


should have shot with your eyes close for half of the round. now you stuck. good luck with that buddy


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> We just shoot 150 round here, but on the norm I shoot 149-150 with mid 20 X count.
> 
> I have been praticing 300 rounds with a few buddys a few nights aweek and I have shot 2-299 and 2-298 in the last 2 weeks. And tonight I post that score. :angry:


It's the nerves man! U will shake em. I'm always jittery at the beginning of a league too.


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> It's the nerves man! U will shake em. I'm always jittery at the beginning of a league too.



Most of the time I can keep my nerves in check, but tonight wasnt one of them. LOL

Yeah there is something about it when they say the lines HOT


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Definately not a sand man here!!


If we catch you bagging we will tir it to your ankle ane take you to the bridge  and throw you in


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*update*

Hey Mark any update on the parts


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> If we catch you bagging we will tir it to your ankle ane take you to the bridge  and throw you in


Have you ever met my coach??? lmao!!


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Most of the time I can keep my nerves in check, but tonight wasnt one of them. LOL
> 
> Yeah there is something about it when they say the lines HOT


Yep... There seriously is one place in the world that I can go shoot at and totally lose it just about every single time... I shoot pretty consistant low to mid 50's x count, and somedays I'm good to shoot 40 there

I usually find my grove when it's too late lol. That is the spots game tho...


----------



## mazdamitch333

Mark, left you a message.


----------



## bowman_77

bumb fot the xtreme team


----------



## bowman_77

going up


----------



## APAnTN

tracking num says the componets will be here monday


----------



## timbawolf98

APAnTN said:


> tracking num says the componets will be here monday


Great, I can't wait to see the new stabilizer. Will the design allow you to do something similar to the X3 or will it be a single, solid stabilizer like the original Flatliner?


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> tracking num says the componets will be here monday


good deal I'm needing that side bar.


----------



## 12 rings only

That's good the parts are going to be in soon.:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

bump and i can't wait to see the new stab.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> That's good the parts are going to be in soon.:thumbs_up


yep they will be here sometime monday i only wish the protos was with them



fishcatcher said:


> bump and i can't wait to see the new stab.


I want to see it to hopefully he can get the protos ran soon:dontknow:


----------



## $dabucks

APAnTN said:


> yep they will be here sometime monday i only wish the protos was with them
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see it to hopefully he can get the protos ran soon:dontknow:


I bet my two Commanders want to see them twice as bad as the rest of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Well I guess I am going to pratice some spot. I was going to shoot a 3D tourny today put all of my buddys punked out on me. Oh well spots here I come.


----------



## $dabucks

I would have shot 3d this weekend too but mother nature covered the 11 ring with snow drifts on all but the tallest targets.


----------



## icefishur96

I shot a 290 out of 300 today at the Evergreen 3D shoot here! Not my best but it is only the first shoot of the year! My stab caught lots of eyes Mark....can't imagine how my X3 with the skull camo will do!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

*Prayers needed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1107083

Guys, Jim, the designer of the "Xtreme Web site and Logos" Needs our prayers!!!! He found out earlyer today that his Mother has cancer. Please show your support for such a Great Lady and Jim's wonderful family!!

Thanks!!! Tom


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1107083
> 
> Guys, Jim, the designer of the "Xtreme Web site and Logos" Needs our prayers!!!! He found out earlyer today that his Mother has cancer. Please show your support for such a Great Lady and Jim's wonderful family!!
> 
> Thanks!!! Tom


Sorry to hear that. May good be with him and his family

I know what he's going through, My mom was diag. with cancer about 2 months ago.


----------



## bowman_77

*I did it...*

Well guys I did it. I shot my best score today on spots. I shot my 1st 300 round today. It wound up being 300 with 45's X .:RockOn:

Now I have to work on the X count.


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys I did it. I shot my best score today on spots. I shot my 1st 300 round today. It wound up being 300 with 45's X .:RockOn:
> 
> Now I have to work on the X count.


Big congrats!!! That is a big feat... Also a big monkey off of your back.


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Big congrats!!! That is a big feat... Also a big monkey off of your back.


Thanks bro. I was grinning from ear to ear, and almost did a victory dance. LOL


----------



## bowman_77

Here are a few pics thet was taken from my phone.

There where a few close ones but they hit the mark


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Sorry to hear that. May good be with him and his family
> 
> I know what he's going through, My mom was diag. with cancer about 2 months ago.


Joe, i'm sorry to hear about you mom. I've been there a few years back with both my parents and my older sister. I rest easier knowing they are in a better place.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys I did it. I shot my best score today on spots. I shot my 1st 300 round today. It wound up being 300 with 45's X .:RockOn:
> 
> Now I have to work on the X count.


Awesome job!!



drockw said:


> Big congrats!!! That is a big feat... Also a big monkey off of your back.


Yes it is for sure!!:thumbs_up


----------



## icefishur96

Congrats Joe!! It feels awesome to shoot a 300!
Sorry to hear about your Mom. That's rough.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe, i'm sorry to hear about you mom. I've been there a few years back with both my parents and my older sister. I rest easier knowing they are in a better place.



Thanks bro.




12 rings only said:


> Awesome job!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is for sure!!:thumbs_up


And that monkey was a heavy one too.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> Anytime...
> 
> And that monkey was a heavy one too.


Know what you mean...it's hanging on me this year for some reason.:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Know what you mean...it's hanging on me this year for some reason.:tongue:


you'll whip him soon:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> you'll whip him soon:tongue:


Oh yeah...I got out of work too late to shoot the Vegas round this eve...300-25 Xs took the cash tonight!!:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

hey congrats Joe. very nice shooting.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey congrats Joe. very nice shooting.


Thanks Bill


Back to the top


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys I did it. I shot my best score today on spots. I shot my 1st 300 round today. It wound up being 300 with 45's X .:RockOn:
> 
> Now I have to work on the X count.


Great shooting all that practice is paying off. Prayers sent for your mom and Jims as well.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Great shooting all that practice is paying off. Prayers sent for your mom and Jims as well.


Thanks Mark.


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team :bump2:


----------



## 12 rings only

When this KANSAS vs TN ball game is over...which is TIED UP at the half!!!!:thumbs_up
Gonna go shoot some spots.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Oh yeah...*

go vols!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> go vols!!!!!!!!!


I second that:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> go vols!!!!!!!!!


kansas is bleeding...ORANGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Now i'm gonna go SHOOT!!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Now i'm gonna go SHOOT!!!:shade:


Good luck with those spots.


----------



## bowman_77

I went and shoot 3D this afternoon for the 1st time this year and my 1st time shooting my open set up on 3D. I only got to shoot half of the course due to time, but did pretty well. It was cold only being 30 here, but had a blast.

I know I know 30 isnt cold for some of you northern boys, but for us southern boys its cold.

Or as Bill would say, " You Pansy "


----------



## icefishur96

Well at lest you can go out side and shoot!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Well at lest you can go out side and shoot!:darkbeer:


yeah I am greatful for that.


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> I know I know 30 isnt cold for some of you northern boys, but for us southern boys its cold.


You're dang right it is! What did this storm that came through do over your way? We've still got some snow/ice on the ground here around home right now


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> You're dang right it is! What did this storm that came through do over your way? We've still got some snow/ice on the ground here around home right now


We where lucky. We didnt get anything but the cold cold winds. A slight rain on thursday nite but wasnt enough to make it matter. Its just been breezy where. 

Now up around ATL they got some snow and ice. That shoot I was going to shoot in this past sat. was in that area. Kinda glad now my buddies skipped out on me.


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> We where lucky. We didnt get anything but the cold cold winds. A slight rain on thursday nite but wasnt enough to make it matter. Its just been breezy where.
> 
> Now up around ATL they got some snow and ice. That shoot I was going to shoot in this past sat. was in that area. Kinda glad now my buddies skipped out on me.


Ya, I'm about 45 minutes north of the city, things got hairy here Thursday, all the schools closed down Friday and most closed early on Thursday to compensate as well, my sister got out of middle school at 1pm and the Kennesaw State campus closed at 5, which got me out of my 3rd class on the first day haha


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Ya, I'm about 45 minutes north of the city, things got hairy here Thursday, all the schools closed down Friday and most closed early on Thursday to compensate as well, my sister got out of middle school at 1pm and the Kennesaw State campus closed at 5, which got me out of my 3rd class on the first day haha


Yeah the schools around here started 2 hrs late on friday also. They thought we was going to get hit harder then we did.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I went and shoot 3D this afternoon for the 1st time this year and my 1st time shooting my open set up on 3D. I only got to shoot half of the course due to time, but did pretty well. It was cold only being 30 here, but had a blast.
> 
> I know I know 30 isnt cold for some of you northern boys, but for us southern boys its cold.
> 
> Or as Bill would say, " You Pansy "


That's good getting some time in on the foam!! Cold temps when your not used to shooting in them are hard on you!! Glad you done well and had a good time!:thumbs_up

As far as shooting at the spots this eve....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's good getting some time in on the foam!! Cold temps when your not used to shooting in them are hard on you!! Glad you done well and had a good time!:thumbs_up
> 
> As far as shooting at the spots this eve....


So how was the spots? Did you put a whippin on them.


----------



## fishcatcher

ya at least you can shoot outdoor. i'm afraid to watch my arrow exploded on impact. i am going next sunday for the first shoot though.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> So how was the spots? Did you put a whippin on them.


I switched out a solid V-bar mount for a easton adjustable...lets just say it was very nice having the bow settle down ALOT faster!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ya at least you can shoot outdoor. i'm afraid to watch my arrow exploded on impact. i am going next sunday for the first shoot though.


Sounds like you need to shoot alum. arrows. :set1_rolf2:

JK good luck bro.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Sounds like you need to shoot alum. arrows. :set1_rolf2:
> 
> JK good luck bro.


don't laugh i was thinking about that. only problem is all i have are x7 in logs size.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I switched out a solid V-bar mount for a easton adjustable...lets just say it was very nice having the bow settle down ALOT faster!!


Good deal. I just ordered me a doinker AOSM bracket. All I need now is my Side bar. 


Mark.....Hint......Hint :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> don't laugh i was thinking about that. only problem is all i have are x7 in logs size.


LOL....I love me some X7 they are some X-Killers. I would hate to think I had to shoot them over 30 yards, You would need like 12'' worth of travel on your sight :eek2: with the logs I have.


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....I love me some X7 they are some X-Killers. I would hate to think I had to shoot them over 30 yards, You would need like 12'' worth of travel on your sight :eek2: with the logs I have.


Don't laugh, but I was bored one day and started shooting mine at 65yards... X7 2613's with 200gr in the nose. Full length with 4" helical feathers... Yeah, my scope was getting ticked by the top feather lol

they flew pretty well tho haha


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....I love me some X7 they are some X-Killers. I would hate to think I had to shoot them over 30 yards, You would need like 12'' worth of travel on your sight :eek2: with the logs I have.


At 740 grains...i'm not sure i can get 30 yards out of my sight!!


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Don't laugh, but I was bored one day and started shooting mine at 65yards... X7 2613's with 200gr in the nose. Full length with 4" helical feathers... Yeah, my scope was getting ticked by the top feather lol
> 
> they flew pretty well tho haha


I'd have to shoot my bow upside down to get 65 yards out of my 2712's!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> At 740 grains...i'm not sure i can get 30 yards out of my sight!!


Mine are only 550 my shop didnt have the 300 gr. points at the time they where made up and there only 31'' long


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1107083
> 
> Guys, Jim, the designer of the "Xtreme Web site and Logos" Needs our prayers!!!! He found out earlyer today that his Mother has cancer. Please show your support for such a Great Lady and Jim's wonderful family!!
> 
> Thanks!!! Tom


prayers sent


----------



## treeman65

Well I shot what will hopefully be my last 3d range with glass on today.Im off to have lasik surgery done tuesday. The shoot was a joke today target where in worse shape than I have seen on practice ranges and one knucklehead club member was ready to pickup targets before we even shot them.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Well I shot what will hopefully be my last 3d range with glass on today.Im off to have lasik surgery done tuesday. The shoot was a joke today target where in worse shape than I have seen on practice ranges and one knucklehead club member was ready to pickup targets before we even shot them.


Good luck with the lasik. I thought about having it done. I wear contacts and they give me a fit sometime tring to look through the peep, it takes a few sec for my eye to focus. 

Let us know how it turns or for ya.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck with the lasik. I thought about having it done. I wear contacts and they give me a fit sometime tring to look through the peep, it takes a few sec for my eye to focus.
> 
> Let us know how it turns or for ya.


THANKS I will do that.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Good deal. I just ordered me a doinker AOSM bracket. All I need now is my Side bar.
> 
> 
> Mark.....Hint......Hint :darkbeer:


we will have to get you a bar hanging on there



fishcatcher said:


> ya at least you can shoot outdoor. i'm afraid to watch my arrow exploded on impact. i am going next sunday for the first shoot though.


Make sure they dint set any frozen targets lol or you will be out of bulklets pretty fast



treeman65 said:


> Well I shot what will hopefully be my last 3d range with glass on today.Im off to have lasik surgery done tuesday. The shoot was a joke today target where in worse shape than I have seen on practice ranges and one knucklehead club member was ready to pickup targets before we even shot them.


good luck on the surgery:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

Thanks Mark I am actually nervous about it now.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Thanks Mark I am actually nervous about it now.


I'm sure evrything will be fine.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> we will have to get you a bar hanging on there
> 
> Make sure they dint set any frozen targets lol or you will be out of bulklets pretty fast
> 
> 
> 
> good luck on the surgery:thumbs_up




Good deal.. one with a green logo.


----------



## fishcatcher

extreme bump

oh treeman good luck with the surgery too.


----------



## bowman_77

Team Xtreme Bumb


----------



## dreamssn_xforce

Bump, looking for that pic of those new stabs.


----------



## bowman_77

Back to the top for the Xtreme Team


----------



## Karbon

I can't wait to get my hands on a DOA.


----------



## timbawolf98

So Mark, did the parts arrive today as planned?


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> So Mark, did the parts arrive today as planned?


Lets hope they did.


----------



## APAnTN

timbawolf98 said:


> So Mark, did the parts arrive today as planned?


Ill give you one guess and its a 2 letter word:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Ill give you one guess and its a 2 letter word:angry:


Dang thats no good. Is it the mail running late or did it not ship on time.


----------



## mazdamitch333

No one will give Mark a break(UPS), good luck and have fun at the ATA show. I wish I would have checked up on it sooner to make it out.


----------



## timbawolf98

APAnTN said:


> Ill give you one guess and its a 2 letter word:angry:


That sucks, when are you heading out for the show? I've got a guy that might be PM'ing you about getting on the list for the test stab (if it's still going around, that is), he's looking for a new one and wanted to test some out before he purchased anything.


----------



## icefishur96

I think the mail is still screwed up from the holidays. I just got a stock order today that was ordered the last week in Dec.!! I hope things get back to normal soon, Im waiting on several more!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> I think the mail is still screwed up from the holidays. I just got a stock order today that was ordered the last week in Dec.!! I hope things get back to normal soon, Im waiting on several more!:darkbeer:


Gotta love the USPS.....I dont...:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> prayers sent





treeman65 said:


> Well I shot what will hopefully be my last 3d range with glass on today.Im off to have lasik surgery done tuesday. The shoot was a joke today target where in worse shape than I have seen on practice ranges and one knucklehead club member was ready to pickup targets before we even shot them.





treeman65 said:


> Thanks Mark I am actually nervous about it now.


Jim thanks each and everyone who has sent prayers...it means alot to him!!
Good luck on your lasik, your gonna do just fine!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Ill give you one guess and its a 2 letter word:angry:


Oh nooooo.


----------



## bowman_77

*Did it again*

Guys I did it again. I shot another 300 round today. I just have to work on the x count now.


----------



## icefishur96

Whoo Hoo!!! Congrats Joe!!:darkbeer: Cheers mate!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Guys I did it again. I shot another 300 round today. I just have to work on the x count now.


congrats again. oh is this at 20 yards or closer like 5 yards . lol buddy sorry the devil made me type it.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> congrats again. oh is this at 20 yards or closer like 5 yards . lol buddy sorry the devil made me type it.


Well with the extra long stab I have now, I just lean up against the target and fire. I just need to learn to center the target before I firing to make sure I get the X ..LOL..


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Whoo Hoo!!! Congrats Joe!!:darkbeer: Cheers mate!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Well with the extra long stab I have now, I just lean up against the target and fire. I just need to learn to center the target before I firing to make sure I get the X ..LOL..


you know i was using one of my 36 inch stab one day at a 3d shoot. they had a stinky racoon at three feet away. boy did i had a hell of a time shooting that thing. lucky for me i remember to dial my sight down to 30 yards mark at the last sec. my stab was barely missing the target. had to lean back a little bit.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you know i was using one of my 36 inch stab one day at a 3d shoot. they had a stinky racoon at three feet away. boy did i had a hell of a time shooting that thing. lucky for me i remember to dial my sight down to 30 yards mark at the last sec. my stab was barely missing the target. had to lean back a little bit.


I know what you mean about them close ones


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Guys I did it again. I shot another 300 round today. I just have to work on the x count now.


CONGRATS Joe!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

you won't believe how many folks miss that shot. hitting it right on top of the back. it was funny watching them.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> CONGRATS Joe!!!!:thumbs_up


Thanks bro!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you won't believe how many folks miss that shot. hitting it right on top of the back. it was funny watching them.


Yes it is funny to watch.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> congrats again. oh is this at 20 yards or closer like 5 yards . lol buddy sorry the devil made me type it.


I get that...ALOT!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I get that...ALOT!! lol


did you notice i say type it this time around


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> did you notice i say type it this time around


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

Let's bumb it up


----------



## bowman_77

:bump2:


----------



## bowman_77

:bump:


----------



## icefishur96

Bumpity bump bump!!


----------



## timbawolf98

I'm gonna go ahead and assume the parts still didnt come in today, which means no new toys for me just yet


----------



## bowman_77

I havent heard anything either. I know Mark is about to boil. Gots to love the USPS..NOT.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm sure Mark is anxious as some of you are. now where are the new stab :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm sure Mark is anxious as some of you are. now where are the new stab :teeth:


Thats funny there Bill


----------



## 12 rings only

*He done it AGAIN!!!!*

Mark shot another 300 tonite!!! He changed over to his 3-d set up today!! Told you guys he was shooting strong!! CONGRATS!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Mark shot another 300 tonite!!! He changed over to his 3-d set up today!! Told you guys he was shooting strong!! CONGRATS!!!!:thumbs_up


Woho you go Mark and congrats.

Hey Tom did Mark say anything about his supplies coming in today.


----------



## fishcatcher

Hey congrats Mark. great shooting.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Woho you go Mark and congrats.
> 
> Hey Tom did Mark say anything about his supplies coming in today.


It slipped my mind to ask him...sorry guys!!!


----------



## timbawolf98

Seems like you guys are racking up on the perfect scores around here, I'd love to try it myself but there aren't any indoor leagues around here, or even indoor archery ranges to be completely honest. At most of the shops in my area, they're lucky to have one 10 yard lane to let people test bows on, but hopefully one day someone will open a good indoor range around here


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Seems like you guys are racking up on the perfect scores around here, I'd love to try it myself but there aren't any indoor leagues around here, or even indoor archery ranges to be completely honest. At most of the shops in my area, they're lucky to have one 10 yard lane to let people test bows on, but hopefully one day someone will open a good indoor range around here


Come on up to Augusta and I'll be happy to shoot with yea. We have a nice 20 yard indoor setup. Just make a daytrip one sat. and we can shoot all day.

Oh and the invite is for the rest of the xtreme team too.

Maybe Mark will give me a lesson or two


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Mark shot another 300 tonite!!! He changed over to his 3-d set up today!! Told you guys he was shooting strong!! CONGRATS!!!!:thumbs_up


So how did you shoot tonite Tom.


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> Come on up to Augusta and I'll be happy to shoot with yea. We have a nice 20 yard indoor setup. Just make a daytrip one sat. and we can shoot all day.


I might just have to do that once work picks back up and I get my new bow all set up, right now I can't afford to do either haha, I'm scraping by just to get my bow order in right now. It's about time to hit ebay with some of my golf stuff to get this bow put together the right way


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> bowman_77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on up to Augusta and I'll be happy to shoot with yea. We have a nice 20 yard indoor setup. Just make a daytrip one sat. and we can shoot all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just have to do that once work picks back up and I get my new bow all set up, right now I can't afford to do either haha, I'm scraping by just to get my bow order in right now. It's about time to hit ebay with some of my golf stuff to get this bow put together the right way
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know when your ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## fishcatcher

timbawolf98 said:


> bowman_77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on up to Augusta and I'll be happy to shoot with yea. We have a nice 20 yard indoor setup. Just make a daytrip one sat. and we can shoot all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just have to do that once work picks back up and I get my new bow all set up, right now I can't afford to do either haha, I'm scraping by just to get my bow order in right now. It's about time to hit ebay with some of my golf stuff to get this bow put together the right way
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of bow is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## timbawolf98

It's going to be an Athens Accomplice, probably a 32 since I'm a bowhunter first and foremost, though a 34 is still a possibility. I'm thinking a camo riser with black limbs, one of the guys posted pictures of his the other day and had me practically drooling. I'm thinking that bow with a decently weighted arrow and one of Mark's stabs with the XQ treatment could put alot of meat on the table this year. I'm gonna be doing some turkey hunting with my bow for sure, and hopefully I'll be able to sneak in a hog hunt or two with a buddy of mine as well, I really want to put this setup through it's paces this year


----------



## fishcatcher

never shot or seen one in person. only on here. i'm a hunter first too. got my guardian for that though. love that bow nice and quiet. plenty of speed for me too.


----------



## timbawolf98

fishcatcher said:


> never shot or seen one in person. only on here. i'm a hunter first too. got my guardian for that though. love that bow nice and quiet. plenty of speed for me too.


I first saw one this past summer at an outdoor show in Atlanta called the Buckarama, there was a Buck Commander booth and Athens is a sponsor for those boys so they had one or two of the BC edition Accomplices. I was instantly impressed, and have since been accepted onto the Athens Field Staff. I'm not the kind of guy to look for staff positions just to have them, I have to truly believe in the product and the company, the way I do with Mark and his products. I truly believe that this company could one day be as big as Bowtech, Hoyt, or Mathews. The next time you're in the market for a bow, you owe it to yourself to check them out, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you find.


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> I first saw one this past summer at an outdoor show in Atlanta called the Buckarama, there was a Buck Commander booth and Athens is a sponsor for those boys so they had one or two of the BC edition Accomplices. I was instantly impressed, and have since been accepted onto the Athens Field Staff. I'm not the kind of guy to look for staff positions just to have them, I have to truly believe in the product and the company, the way I do with Mark and his products. I truly believe that this company could one day be as big as Bowtech, Hoyt, or Mathews. The next time you're in the market for a bow, you owe it to yourself to check them out, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you find.


Man there is only one bow maker out there and thats MATHEWS. 

JK

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: :behindsof


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> I first saw one this past summer at an outdoor show in Atlanta called the Buckarama, there was a Buck Commander booth and Athens is a sponsor for those boys so they had one or two of the BC edition Accomplices. I was instantly impressed, and have since been accepted onto the Athens Field Staff. I'm not the kind of guy to look for staff positions just to have them, I have to truly believe in the product and the company, the way I do with Mark and his products. I truly believe that this company could one day be as big as Bowtech, Hoyt, or Mathews. The next time you're in the market for a bow, you owe it to yourself to check them out, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at what you find.


Athens does have a sweet looking rig.


----------



## fishcatcher

won't be for awhile for me. got too many as it is. got three differents bow in the house now. bowtech guardian, commander, alien x tranz, warthog, and parker ultra lite 31 for bowfishing. well maybe one more can't hurt


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Mark shot another 300 tonite!!! He changed over to his 3-d set up today!! Told you guys he was shooting strong!! CONGRATS!!!!:thumbs_up


thanks Tom Im ready for some 3d for sure



bowman_77 said:


> Woho you go Mark and congrats.
> 
> thanks:thumbs_up
> 
> Hey Tom did Mark say anything about his supplies coming in today.


I did get a partial order yesterday and took several parts to the PC'er. Come monday there will be several orders filled. And i think the protos are fixing to get rolling too.



fishcatcher said:


> Hey congrats Mark. great shooting.:thumbs_up


thanks. I changed my setup around for what i think ill shoot 3d with and i struggled onthe X's but managed to stay in the white



bowman_77 said:


> So how did you shoot tonite Tom.


All im going to say is ask him what Seizemore said about the bus


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> thanks Tom Im ready for some 3d for sure
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a partial order yesterday and took several parts to the PC'er. Come monday there will be several orders filled. And i think the protos are fixing to get rolling too.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. I changed my setup around for what i think ill shoot 3d with and i struggled onthe X's but managed to stay in the white
> 
> 
> 
> All im going to say is ask him what Seizemore said about the bus


He threw me UNDER IT!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> So how did you shoot tonite Tom.


I was..."A fairly danegerous man" for a while....then got hit with "THE BUS"!!!!:angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I was..."A fairly danegerous man" for a while....then got hit with "THE BUS"!!!!:angry:


i hated when that happen. cruising along all of the sudden you hit a roadblock.


----------



## bowman_77

I got my doniker ASOM bracket in today all I need now is a side bar.....


----------



## bowman_77

:bump2:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I got my doniker ASOM bracket in today all I need now is a side bar.....


Shouldn't be too long.


----------



## markcarlson

When are we going to see the new stabilizer.


----------



## bowman_77

markcarlson said:


> When are we going to see the new stabilizer.


From what we are hearing it want be long.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Shouldn't be too long.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

Back to the top :darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

Got a teaser pic coming...NO IT'S NOT A Stabilizer!! Whew...didn't want to get beat down!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I was..."A fairly danegerous man" for a while....then got hit with "THE BUS"!!!!:angry:


so whats up with the BUS....was you pushed or just jumped.....:behindsof


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> so whats up with the BUS....was you pushed or just jumped.....:behindsof


A little of both....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> A little of both....


Hmmm


----------



## 12 rings only

Anyone guess what bow this Very NICE Sling and grip is on???


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hmmm


Tripped a little and then...total crash, it was pure ugly.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Tripped a little and then...total crash, it was pure ugly.


I bet. LOL


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Anyone guess what bow this Very NICE Sling and grip is on???


That sling even looks good in a blury pic. :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

Is that one of those carbon matrix bow thingies :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That sling even looks good in a blury pic. :darkbeer:


Yes it does!!! My next investment WILL be a nice digi cam!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Is that one of those carbon matrix bow thingies :mg:


NOPE...2 more guesses.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> NOPE...2 more guesses.


Is it a Vantage or a Vicxen


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Is it a Vantage or a Vicxen


Your killin' me.....was that your two choices???


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Your killin' me.....was that your two choices???


OK OK 3 strikes Im out. I really dont know the Hoyt Bows line up...:dontknow:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> OK OK 3 strikes Im out. I really dont know the Hoyt Bows line up...:dontknow:


My new Alpha-Burner....as you can see the strings aren't in yet. Any guess what it shot out of the box set at 29.5 dl, 65 lbs, 330 grains??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> My new Alpha-Burner....as you can see the strings aren't in yet. Any guess what it shot out of the box set at 29.5 dl, 65 lbs, 330 grains??


I'll say 324.4


----------



## 12 rings only

*Ibo 340....*



bowman_77 said:


> I'll say 324.4


Just a tad quicker...:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Just a tad quicker...:mg:


That is smokin...Congrats...I tried to use my TAP program but it didnt have the AB in it so I played around with another bows specs...LOL..it didnt work..but only missed it by 15 fps. Dang


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That is smokin...Congrats...I tried to use my TAP program but it didnt have the AB in it so I played around with another bows specs...LOL..it didnt work..but only missed it by 15 fps. Dang


Not a bad guess at all, these things are under rated, and it seems that the longer DL's are alot faster IBO specs than the shorter DL's. Strings and cables...8125 customs from H&M, a good tune and tweak sesion, and set it at 65% let off...gonna be fun!! Just waiting on the strings and cables now.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Not a bad guess at all, these things are under rated, and it seems that the longer DL's are alot faster IBO specs than the shorter DL's. Strings and cables...8125 customs from H&M, a good tune and tweak sesion, and set it at 65% let off...gonna be fun!! Just waiting on the strings and cables now.


What you gonna use it for. Huntin, 3D


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> What you gonna use it for. Huntin, 3D


Just hunting...the Pro-Elite will serve as my 3D bow when spot season is over. The AM-35 will back them both up.


----------



## fishcatcher

must be a hoyt fan boy :smile::smile:. just kidding now. stop the teasing and show the whole bow will ya. oh that's pretty fast too. wish my bow was that fast.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> must be a hoyt fan boy :smile::smile:. just kidding now. stop the teasing and show the whole bow will ya. oh that's pretty fast too. wish my bow was that fast.


Bill send Tom your camera, he is in real big need of one. lol :bartstush:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> must be a hoyt fan boy :smile::smile:. just kidding now. stop the teasing and show the whole bow will ya. oh that's pretty fast too. wish my bow was that fast.


It's not done cookin' yet!! LOL...no sight, strings are stock. Fan boy...nah, just shoot what the shop sells!! Honestly speaking, there isn't a bad bow made in this day in time.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Bill send Tom your camera, he is in real big need of one. lol :bartstush:


You just don't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! L'ingMAO!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

you are so right there isn't a bad bow out there today. Joe i could send him one of my dslr but he'll get lost looking at it :smile::smile:. only got three of them oh yea i'm a CANON fan boy.:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It's not done cookin' yet!! LOL...no sight, strings are stock. Fan boy...nah, just shoot what the shop sells!! Honestly speaking, there isn't a bad bow made in this day in time.


I wish everyone else would realize that. There as been alot of great tech. that has come out in the last 10 years.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey just notice you change your avator Joe. is that you in the pic?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you are so right there isn't a bad bow out there today. Joe i could send him one of my dslr but he'll get lost looking at it :smile::smile:. only got three of them oh yea i'm a CANON fan boy.:teeth::teeth::teeth:


DSLR's arent that bad...are they?? That's what i'm looking to get...Yes CANON too.


----------



## fishcatcher

only the best kind of camera out there for the average shooter like me :shade:. did you get to look at some of my pics on my website. some good one in there.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you are so right there isn't a bad bow out there today. Joe i could send him one of my dslr but he'll get lost looking at it :smile::smile:. only got three of them oh yea i'm a CANON fan boy.:teeth::teeth::teeth:


I thought the Nikon dlsr was the bomb.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey just notice you change your avator Joe. is that you in the pic?


That would be me.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I thought the Nikon dlsr was the bomb.


actually they both are on top of the game. just a matter what glasses you get. they both are spendy. i went with canon cause i have lenses for them already from my film shooting day.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> That would be me.


change it back lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> only the best kind of camera out there for the average shooter like me :shade:. did you get to look at some of my pics on my website. some good one in there.





bowman_77 said:


> I thought the Nikon dlsr was the bomb.


Oh my...just realized, them thar things take a UPS cord or sumtin like that!!:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh my...just realized, them thar things take a UPS cord or sumtin like that!!:mg:


lol they all do now a day. i can't work with those little point and shoot thingy. way too small.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> change it back lol


You funny. I was messing around with it and lost the one I had. LOL



12 rings only said:


> Oh my...just realized, them thar things take a UPS cord or sumtin like that!!:mg:


That there is funny too.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## icefishur96

My nerves got the best of me tonight!!! I shot a 295 38X!! I dropped 5 in the first 5 ends then when I settled in I was kicken a** and taken names... too little to late! First time I have shot a full game of 300 this year...I got room for improvement I think:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol they all do now a day. i can't work with those little point and shoot thingy. way too small.


Is Minolta still around?? I have some lenses around here from an XG-A i had...


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> change it back lol


But look at the form I have. You taken notes. LOL :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> My nerves got the best of me tonight!!! I shot a 295 38X!! I dropped 5 in the first 5 ends then when I settled in I was kicken a** and taken names... too little to late! First time I have shot a full game of 300 this year...I got room for improvement I think:shade:


Your good!! Lots of time left.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Is Minolta still around?? I have some lenses around here from an XG-A i had...


don't bother they make a nice paper weight though. yea they still around.


----------



## fishcatcher

icefishur96 said:


> My nerves got the best of me tonight!!! I shot a 295 38X!! I dropped 5 in the first 5 ends then when I settled in I was kicken a** and taken names... too little to late! First time I have shot a full game of 300 this year...I got room for improvement I think:shade:


it's ok start out slow and pick up steam as the league move along.


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> My nerves got the best of me tonight!!! I shot a 295 38X!! I dropped 5 in the first 5 ends then when I settled in I was kicken a** and taken names... too little to late! First time I have shot a full game of 300 this year...I got room for improvement I think:shade:


Nice shooting. You'll pick it up.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> don't bother they make a nice paper weight though. yea they still around.


All that stuff is in a box somewhere...so it mite as well be a paper weight.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> it's ok start out slow and pick up steam as the league move along.


S**t with the guys that shoot with in my league in open class You have to shoot a clean round every time with a 28-30 x count to be in the top. We shoot a 150 30X round.


----------



## icefishur96

Thanks for the booster guys! I just need to get some arrows through my Mojo and get used to it. I have shot it lots in my basement shop but that's only 13 yards. This night was the first time I was able to really get in to it at 20 yds.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> S**t with the guys that shoot with in my league in open class You have to shoot a clean round every time with a 28-30 x count to be in the top. We shoot a 150 30X round.


tell me about it. then the freaking handicap kicks in and you realize you can't win even with a perfect round


----------



## bowman_77

Kenneth Open 150	28
Daniel Open 150	28
Jim Open 150	27
Travis Open	150	28
Ted Open	150	27
Chuck Open	150	24
Darren Open	150	20
Charlie Open	149	17
Carl Open	148	19
Joe Open	146	18

You see where I am at..Not a pretty pic. But you can bet I will move up the list tomorrow night.  We shoot heads up.


----------



## fishcatcher

are you using a scope or pin Joe?


----------



## bowman_77

Plus I am fixin to try my luck with BT again. I have a release on the way from the AT class Adds. I love me some AT


----------



## fishcatcher

i've been looking out for a cheap ht four fingers medium myself on at. haven't found one yet. been using my old stan and carter.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> tell me about it. then the freaking handicap kicks in and you realize you can't win even with a perfect round


Your telling me...this year i'm struggling bad, and drew a 56-57 X shooter as my partner. Because of my shooting, we got handicap...i mean a BUNCH of handicap. Last year i only dropped 5-6 points the whole indoor season in 5 spot...The 1st time i shot Marks stabs i won a Vegas shoot even!! This year i'm about to...ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> are you using a scope or pin Joe?


I just started shooting a scope about a month or so ago. Sure Loc black eagle 4X with a .019 up pin.

I came in 2nd in the last league shooting my Reezen Hunting bow with pins.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Your telling me...this year i'm struggling bad, and drew a 56-57 X shooter as my partner. Because of my shooting, we got handicap...i mean a BUNCH of handicap. Last year i only dropped 5-6 points the whole indoor season in 5 spot...The 1st time i shot Marks stabs i won a Vegas shoot even!! This year i'm about to...ukey:


Same here. I only droped 5 in a 4 week season. And this year I droped 6 the 1st night. I guess I cant complain to bad,tomorrow oh wait tonight will be the 2nd week of a 6 week leauge.


----------



## fishcatcher

man wish i had a black eagle scope. just my magnification too :teeth:


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Kenneth Open 150	28
> Daniel Open 150	28
> Jim Open 150	27
> Travis Open	150	28
> Ted Open	150	27
> Chuck Open	150	24
> Darren Open	150	20
> Charlie Open	149	17
> Carl Open	148	19
> Joe Open	146	18
> 
> You see where I am at..Not a pretty pic. But you can bet I will move up the list tomorrow night.  We shoot heads up.


Nit to trump you, but the scary thing is, the league I shoot at would make that one look skimpy!!! 3-4 guys there can shoot 60's on a good day and quite a few others can pull 56+ everytime. 

We have a semi-pro Asa shooter that shoots our 3d's and spots... In an ibo 30 target round last year he shot 14 up! And he is a humble guy that really is a great shooter...

Also th illinois state champ indoors from a few years ago, as well as the 2005 Louisville national champ(set 2 records then) and he also came in 6th last year after his 3 year retirement.

It is not easy to stand out around here. We have VERY stiff competition... And we all shoot together haha. 

Once again, not trying to one up you. Your post just got me thinking...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I just started shooting a scope about a month or so ago. Sure Loc black eagle 4X with a .019 up pin.
> 
> I came in 2nd in the last league shooting my Reezen Hunting bow with pins.


Those are nice!! Good job on the 2nd with a hunting rig Joe!


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> Your telling me...this year i'm struggling bad, and drew a 56-57 X shooter as my partner. Because of my shooting, we got handicap...i mean a BUNCH of handicap. Last year i only dropped 5-6 points the whole indoor season in 5 spot...The 1st time i shot Marks stabs i won a Vegas shoot even!! This year i'm about to...ukey:


That handicap can always be a great thing. One year I was paired with 2 60x shooters! We didn't win bc of my ups and downs. I felt like crap for bringing those guys down but it was really cool to shoot by them and learn as well. I've still yet to shoot 60. One game I shot 9 ends clean, and then dropped 4 in 3 rounds lol


----------



## fishcatcher

drockw said:


> That handicap can always be a great thing. One year I was paired with 2 60x shooters! We didn't win bc of my ups and downs. I felt like crap for bringing those guys down but it was really cool to shoot by them and learn as well. I've still yet to shoot 60. One game I shot 9 ends clean, and then dropped 4 in 3 rounds lol


if that the case you can be my partner. guarantee to bring your score down with my shooting :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Nit to trump you, but the scary thing is, the league I shoot at would make that one look skimpy!!! 3-4 guys there can shoot 60's on a good day and quite a few others can pull 56+ everytime.
> 
> We have a semi-pro Asa shooter that shoots our 3d's and spots... In an ibo 30 target round last year he shot 14 up! And he is a humble guy that really is a great shooter...
> 
> Also th illinois state champ indoors from a few years ago, as well as the 2005 Louisville national champ(set 2 records then) and he also came in 6th last year after his 3 year retirement.
> 
> It is not easy to stand out around here. We have VERY stiff competition... And we all shoot together haha.
> 
> Once again, not trying to one up you. Your post just got me thinking...


The 2nd guy I listed won 3 state titles and the southeastern Indoor last year. You have a stiff field to shoot against too. We only shoot a 150 30X round here. I have seen the same guy shoot 300 60X on a vagas fase many many time. There will always be someone out there to eat your lunch in one way or another.

We both a have fight on are hands you more then me. Good luck.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Those are nice!! Good job on the 2nd with a hunting rig Joe!


Thanks


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man wish i had a black eagle scope. just my magnification too :teeth:


the only reason I have it is I traded a bow I was tring to sell for the scope and sureloc sight. The glass in this thing is amazing. Its supper clear.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> the only reason I have it is I traded a bow I was tring to sell for the scope and sureloc sight. The glass in this thing is amazing. Its supper clear.


yep they are. i had one in my hand but my wallet was kinda light that day . i did traded one of my camera lens for the alien x though.


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> That handicap can always be a great thing. One year I was paired with 2 60x shooters! We didn't win bc of my ups and downs. I felt like crap for bringing those guys down but it was really cool to shoot by them and learn as well. I've still yet to shoot 60. One game I shot 9 ends clean, and then dropped 4 in 3 rounds lol


My partner has shot many 60's..this is my second time being paired with him...His coach is Tim Strickland!!! We have alot of shooting talent at our club too...NFAA Pro's, ASA Pro and Semi Pro's. Most of these guys shoot 55 X's and say they ain't shootin' good. Seems like we all have a tough house to play in!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yep they are. i had one in my hand but my wallet was kinda light that day . i did traded one of my camera lens for the alien x though.


Sounds like you done well on that trade...


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Sounds like you done well on that trade...


nah we both broke even and happy with the trade. fast glasses for camera are expensive.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nah we both broke even and happy with the trade. fast glasses for camera are expensive.


I've noticed the cameras are too. You guys have a good nite...I'm outta here. Just looked at the clock!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I've noticed the cameras are too. You guys have a good nite...I'm outta here. Just looked at the clock!!


lol yea it's late. i'm going too. nite guys


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> the only reason I have it is I traded a bow I was tring to sell for the scope and sureloc sight. The glass in this thing is amazing. Its supper clear.


Yes they are! Those swarovski glasses are just awesome!!!


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Yes they are! Those swarovski glasses are just awesome!!!


Yeap no glass out there better IMO :shade:


----------



## treeman65

WELL just to let everyone know my lasik surgery was a big success.Its just 2 days after the surgery and I can see better than I could with my glasses.At the follow up visit the morning after I was 20/25 in one eye and 20/15 in the offer.Now I am going to give it one more day then back to shooting.thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Glad it went good for ya bro. Still aint gonna help ya shoot no better tho!


----------



## bowman_77

Congrats man that's good to hear.


----------



## treeman65

thanks guys. Cowboyjunkie I dont need no help to beat you history will just repeat itself as it has many times before.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Thats right. But on a serious note Im glad its working out good for you. 2 more days and you will be able to spot a hair on an ants head at 20 yards


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> WELL just to let everyone know my lasik surgery was a big success.Its just 2 days after the surgery and I can see better than I could with my glasses.At the follow up visit the morning after I was 20/25 in one eye and 20/15 in the offer.Now I am going to give it one more day then back to shooting.thanks for the support everyone.


Good deal man! What does it cost? I'm sure it's worth it by far.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey great news treeman. hope everything will clear up for you. my brother gf had it done last year. and she love it's.

Bill


----------



## $dabucks

Lasik is amazing but why didn't it make my wife look better????


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> WELL just to let everyone know my lasik surgery was a big success.Its just 2 days after the surgery and I can see better than I could with my glasses.At the follow up visit the morning after I was 20/25 in one eye and 20/15 in the offer.Now I am going to give it one more day then back to shooting.thanks for the support everyone.


That's great!!! I see Cowboy's already after you...again!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

$dabucks said:


> lasik is amazing but why didn't it make my wife look better????


ohhh snap!!!!


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Good deal man! What does it cost? I'm sure it's worth it by far.


$5000 and most insurance does not cover it.I guess I need to change the smackdown crispies into $100 bills and let cowgirljunkie pay for the surgery.


----------



## bowman_77

Well just got back from shooting in the league, I am glad the night is over. I did do better then last week but not as good as hope. Well theres always next week. 

Tom your bus made it down here tonight. Do me a favor and keep that thing up there.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> $5000 and most insurance does not cover it.I guess I need to change the smackdown crispies into $100 bills and let cowgirljunkie pay for the surgery.


Dont know that i can afford that big money. Ill see what we can do about $5's instead though.


----------



## icefishur96

treeman65 said:


> WELL just to let everyone know my lasik surgery was a big success.Its just 2 days after the surgery and I can see better than I could with my glasses.At the follow up visit the morning after I was 20/25 in one eye and 20/15 in the offer.Now I am going to give it one more day then back to shooting.thanks for the support everyone.


Glad your running-light surgery went well!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> $5000 and most insurance does not cover it.I guess I need to change the smackdown crispies into $100 bills and let cowgirljunkie pay for the surgery.


WOW big money :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> $5000 and most insurance does not cover it.I guess I need to change the smackdown crispies into $100 bills and let cowgirljunkie pay for the surgery.


a big ouch. out of pocket expense but i bet it was worth every cents.


----------



## bowman_77

I wish I had the cash to have it done.:greenwithenvy:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I wish I had the cash to have it done.:greenwithenvy:


sell those two boat ancher and you about 20% there buddy


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> sell those two boat ancher and you about 20% there buddy


Hahaha yeah you would know what a boat ancher is your own a few of them. LOL....:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hahaha yeah you would know what a boat ancher is your own a few of them. LOL....:mg:


yes i do. that commander is one heavy bow for sure. but it's also a tack driver. i'm slowly getting into lighter bow now. not sure i like it though. no weight to them if you know what i mean.


----------



## treeman65

good thing is it qualifies for flexible spending on my insurance so my payments are before taxes so it saves me money in the long run.
I wish it was time for Gainesville.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

3 more weeks


----------



## fishcatcher

Hey Joe been meaning to ask you this. what does the 77 stand for in your handle?


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> 3 more weeks


so you are counting down the days for your beating????????????????????


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> so you are counting down the days for your beating????????????????????


fight fight fight :teeth::teeth: i love stirring the pot.

cowboy you not gonna take that are you :mg:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> fight fight fight :teeth::teeth: i love stirring the pot.
> 
> cowboy you not gonna take that are you :mg:


hey he knows his role and he also knows who the king is. I think after 0 for last year he learned something.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> hey he knows his role and he also knows who the king is. I think after 0 for last year he learned something.


i'm sure he's been practicing all winter. you may be surprise this year. just saying that's all ya know.:teeth:


----------



## treeman65

does anyone have a flatliner stabilizer 24-30' they want to sell or let me borrow for Gainesviille?


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> does anyone have a flatliner stabilizer 24-30' they want to sell or let me borrow for Gainesviille?


i have the 26 inch one now. which remind me i owed mark still aghhhh. sorry mark.
take that back it's actually 27 3/4 to the end of the weight.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i have the 26 inch one now. which remind me i owed mark still aghhhh. sorry mark.
> take that back it's actually 27 3/4 to the end of the weight.


want to sell it?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i'm sure he's been practicing all winter. you may be surprise this year. just saying that's all ya know.:teeth:


i never quit shooting since last 3d season.Changed bows but kept on shooting.I just hope he brings at least some game with him this year.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> want to sell it?


actually it's still mark. i keep on forgetting to send him the payment. he's gonna send the mob after me soon.. but i will send it to you if mark say ok to.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i have the 26 inch one now. which remind me i owed mark still aghhhh. sorry mark.
> take that back it's actually 27 3/4 to the end of the weight.


I hope you are not a Vikings fan.lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I hope you are not a Vikings fan.lol


heck no i can't stand them :teeth:. hoping they get their buck kick this sunday. gonna cheer for dallas all day. my buddies are viking fans though go figure


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> heck no i can't stand them :teeth:. hoping they get their buck kick this sunday. gonna cheer for dallas all day. my buddies are viking fans though go figure


I am a favre fan(not a bandwagon fan either) but my team is the colts... I hate the cowboys and Tony ****, but ibwould love for them to win as well!

I know what favre is capable of

although, if it did end up colts Vikings in the end, it would be a bittersweet game either way for me. That would also be really cool... So... Now that I'm being indecisive, idk who I want to win the c vs v game

i have a 30"er that I'm suppossed to be trading mark out for whenever the new system is out, but idk if that will be in time for Gainesville... I'd send you mine, but I'm really digging it and don't wanna shoot anything else haha! Not tryin to be greedy. I'm trying to get settled into it for spots... Ill think about it and maybe we can work something out between the 3 of us. I'm still shocked by how well it holds.


----------



## fishcatcher

my team is actually the titans. i love them when they were the oilers. colts and vikings never happen. they both will be at home watching the super bowl. i'm picking the dark horse arizona


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> actually it's still mark. i keep on forgetting to send him the payment. he's gonna send the mob after me soon.. but i will send it to you if mark say ok to.


that would be great just let me know.I dont mind waiting but really want to have his stuff on my bow for Gainesville.
thanks


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> I am a favre fan(not a bandwagon fan either) but my team is the colts... I hate the cowboys and Tony ****, but ibwould love for them to win as well!
> 
> I know what favre is capable of
> 
> although, if it did end up colts Vikings in the end, it would be a bittersweet game either way for me. That would also be really cool... So... Now that I'm being indecisive, idk who I want to win the c vs v game
> 
> i have a 30"er that I'm suppossed to be trading mark out for whenever the new system is out, but idk if that will be in time for Gainesville... I'd send you mine, but I'm really digging it and don't wanna shoot anything else haha! Not tryin to be greedy. I'm trying to get settled into it for spots... Ill think about it and maybe we can work something out between the 3 of us. I'm still shocked by how well it holds.


that is one of them that I have ordered.
oh and after your comment about Dallas I will no longer show you any mercy in the smackdown this year.


----------



## treeman65

I am actually more of a hockey fan but am afaid to say who my team is this year.lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Hey Joe been meaning to ask you this. what does the 77 stand for in your handle?


Birth year. It wouldnt let me use bowman so I had to but something with it.


----------



## bowman_77

The only ball games I care to watch is college ball. I banned all pro ball due to the fact they make all that money and then wine they want more and go on strike. IMO the NFL, NBA, MLB, NHL sould all go away.:mg::ban::ban::ban::behindsof::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

:bump2:


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> I am actually more of a hockey fan but am afaid to say who my team is this year.lol


It's ok...

My boss is a duke fan and I'm obviously a uk fan... We have some hilarious discussions...


----------



## fishcatcher

hockey is great i'm a devils fan. grow up in jersey most of my life.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hockey is great i'm a devils fan. grow up in jersey most of my life.


Yeah I guess if I had to watch any of them it would be hochey.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hockey is great i'm a devils fan. grow up in jersey most of my life.


IM SORRY,LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
J/K Im a canes fans so you know what I mean.:shade:


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> It's ok...
> 
> My boss is a duke fan and I'm obviously a uk fan... We have some hilarious discussions...


DUKE and Tarheel fans make me want to puke.That is all I hear around he and to make it worse when they talk about them it is always basketball.I tell them all to grow up and watch a real sport like archery or hockey at least something where grow men to spend all day handling balls.ukey:


----------



## treeman65

wow even tho my eyesight got better my typing sucks.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> wow even tho my eyesight got better my typing sucks.


LOL...Congrats again.


----------



## treeman65

looks like tomorrow is going to be a nice day to shoot so jump in your trucks and come to NC.Its already warming up here and I have already spent an hour judging targets this morning.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hows that going without your glasses? Making good mental notes?


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hows that going without your glasses? Making good mental notes?


it went pretty good I stayed within 2 yds plus I can see alot better details on the target so its easier to judge.I feel a score of even or better tomorrow.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> looks like tomorrow is going to be a nice day to shoot so jump in your trucks and come to NC.Its already warming up here and I have already spent an hour judging targets this morning.


Man I wanna go and shoot tomorrow so bad. Were are have my lil boys ( 4th ) b-day party tomorrow and im stuck at home, plus its is going to do some down pouring. somthing like 2'' there calling for. :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

:bump:


----------



## timbawolf98

Mark, can you dip in Next Vista camo? I'm trying to send some of the Athens staff to you and if you can dip in this pattern I think it would be a big help in getting their business


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> IM SORRY,LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> J/K Im a canes fans so you know what I mean.:shade:


yea for some reason they got jersey numbers down


----------



## $dabucks

Personally I would rather watch the USA women's Curling team than hockey.


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team bump


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> It's ok...
> 
> I'm obviously a uk fan...


I'm obviously aUT VOLS FAN!!!!


----------



## icefishur96

Woo Hoo!!! John got my bow in today! Won't be long now! Hows the stabs coming Mark?


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> Woo Hoo!!! John got my bow in today! Won't be long now! Hows the stabs coming Mark?


What did you get???


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> What did you get???


I bet it has skull camo on it..


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I bet it has skull camo on it..


Me too...


----------



## erikbarnes25197

i got mine too










now just need to get stabs updated, get that posten off of there


----------



## bowman_77

erikbarnes25197 said:


> i got mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now just need to get stabs updated, get that posten off of there


And a Backwoods bow sling would top that thing OFFFFFFF.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

bowman_77 said:


> And a Backwoods bow sling would top that thing OFFFFFFF.


you will have to shoot me a picture of them, I normally use a finger sling.
but i might be open to change....


----------



## bowman_77

erikbarnes25197 said:


> you will have to shoot me a picture of them, I normally use a finger sling.
> but i might be open to change....


would you want something to match your sting or the skull print.


----------



## bowman_77

erikbarnes25197 said:


> you will have to shoot me a picture of them, I normally use a finger sling.
> but i might be open to change....


And what color is that string.

Here is my link.....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=957426


----------



## fishcatcher

nice bow there. way too aggressive for me though. scare to let down on those thing


----------



## 12 rings only

Cool looking camo on the Omen!!!


----------



## icefishur96

12 rings only said:


> What did you get???


Vendetta XL.........in skull camo you bet!!:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

man you guys with your hotrods :smile:. i stick to my slow boat anchor. i feel safer letting down with that at least. don't get me wrong they are very nice bow but i can't handle those thing


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man you guys with your hotrods :smile:. i stick to my slow boat anchor. i feel safer letting down with that at least. don't get me wrong they are very nice bow but i can't handle those thing



yes they are....:mg::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yes they are....:mg::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


you be quiet wise guy :smile::smile:. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> yes they are....:mg::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:





fishcatcher said:


> you be quiet wise guy :smile::smile:. lol


I put Treeman and Cowboy in TIME OUT last week....and now you two start!!:mg: LOL

My hot rod has the same cams as my target bow...just a few more pounds of draw weight.


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> Vendetta XL.........in skull camo you bet!!:shade:


Those are nice shooting bows!


----------



## fishcatcher

well he's started it lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you be quiet wise guy :smile::smile:. lol


Unless your shooting a 700 grain arrow...that Alien you got ain't slow!! I set two of them up to shoot 330+ last summer.


----------



## fishcatcher

the alien is a single cam bow. and i was really referring to my commander. should be back sometime this week. i had it refinish by Lee martin on here. ceramic coated riser and palone t coated limbs. all flat black.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well he's started it lol


It doesn't matter....Marks out of town...and I"M the babysitter for now!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well he's started it lol


NO I DIDNT!!!!! YOU CALLED MINE A BOAT ANCHOR 1ST !!!!!!!.....LOL


ukey:ukey::darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

oh that's right i did my bad . still it's true lol


----------



## bowman_77

Havin a blast with you guys on this thread.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> the alien is a single cam bow. and i was really referring to my commander. should be back sometime this week. i had it refinish by Lee martin on here. ceramic coated riser and palone t coated limbs. all flat black.


Oh...i thought it was the "X"...Ceramic coated, you gotta post it up when you get it back!!! Hey, maybe your pics will be a little better than mine!! 






























JUST KIDDING!!!!:teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It doesn't matter....Marks out of town...and I"M the babysitter for now!!


My thread and I'll closer down. :bartstush: :behindsof


JK


----------



## icefishur96

bowman_77 said:


> My thread and I'll closer down. :bartstush: :behindsof
> 
> 
> JK



He'll do it!!! Don't push him!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> My thread and I'll closer down. :bartstush: :behindsof
> 
> 
> JK


I happen to know ONE of the administrators...he can opener back up!!

HEHEHE


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> He'll do it!!! Don't push him!! lol


No he won't....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> i happen to know one of the administrators...he can opener back up!!
> 
> Hehehe


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

Danggit...i gueass i ran everybody off....:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :roflmao:


Sure beats reading a "RAGE HATER" thread...what do you think??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Danggit...i gueass i ran everybody off....:mg:


oh no still here


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Sure beats reading a "RAGE HATER" thread...what do you think??


You got that right

And the HF threads :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

Are yall doing any 3Din this weekend?


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm planning to. hoping for the weather to clear up.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Are yall doing any 3Din this weekend?


Working this sunday...off next and will shoot sumtin rubber sumwhere!! I sold all my 3-d arrows, guess it will be a practice round with the AM-35.


----------



## fishcatcher

i don't even have the alien sighted in yet myself. only shot it in the garage so far. gonna be a fun shoot with me sighting in at the shoot :teeth: oh i don't even know if i have enough arrows either. should be though i got two right now


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm planning to. hoping for the weather to clear up.


I wish I could, All of my shooting buddiesare going to a shoot tomorrow. My son is having his 4th birth day party so nothing for me tomorrow. I did find a shoot on sunday but its like a 2.5 - 3 hr :car::mad2: Just dont know if I will or not.


----------



## fishcatcher

you call yourself a shooter. it's what only about sixty dollars in gas plus shooting fee. lol 

















i wouldn't go either too far with a gas guzzler trucks


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Working this sunday...off next and will shoot sumtin rubber sumwhere!! I sold all my 3-d arrows, guess it will be a practice round with the AM-35.





fishcatcher said:


> i don't even have the alien sighted in yet myself. only shot it in the garage so far. gonna be a fun shoot with me sighting in at the shoot :teeth: oh i don't even know if i have enough arrows either. should be though i got two right now


I drop a dozen of X-Ringers off last nite to have my shop fletch for me. I looked to see if they had what I wanted and they did. I got a call about 4 pm today and they said they didnt have the color I wanted. ( all black mini blazers )

I guess thats what I get for being lazy today at the fire house. I had all the time in the world to do them today. LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

i fletches my own too. just wish i had a bitz instead of the jojan i have here. doesn't do a real good job with it.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you call yourself a shooter. it's what only about sixty dollars in gas plus shooting fee. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't go either too far with a gas guzzler trucks


On the norm. I would. I like to shoot with buddies so with them going tomorrow dont know if they wanna go on sunday. WE CARPOOL.

But I will be shooting in 2 next weekend.


----------



## 12 rings only

2 arrows...that mite get interesting. 3 hours, that's a haul for a local shoot!!


----------



## fishcatcher

i went to shoot before with only two arrows. made it through the day with them. only problem was i had to change out one of the nock. my brother shot it off


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i fletches my own too. just wish i had a bitz instead of the jojan i have here. doesn't do a real good job with it.


I bought a JOJAN 6 arrow one and hated it. What a pile of s**t they are. I should have got the bitz 1st. But I do have one now and just sold the jojan like two weeks ago. I only fletch about dozen arrows with it. Damn thing cost me some BANK paid like 100 bucks for it. sold it for 65 and cost me 18.35 to ship the darn thing. USPS is a rip off.


----------



## icefishur96

I have a 3D shoot every weekend through the end of Feb here. I will not be shooting this weekend tho....I (and my truck) got nominated to help my buddy move this weekend!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> On the norm. I would. I like to shoot with buddies so with them going tomorrow dont know if they wanna go on sunday. WE CARPOOL.
> 
> But I will be shooting in 2 next weekend.


It's nice to have somebody to talk to on the drive....


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i went to shoot before with only two arrows. made it through the day with them. only problem was i had to change out one of the nock. my brother shot it off


That's what would worry me.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> 2 arrows...that mite get interesting. 3 hours, that's a haul for a local shoot!!


I got some arrows. I got some X-Ringers V5 to play with before I bought the V1 to see if I liked them or not. Yeah the shoot is on the other side of Atlanta


----------



## fishcatcher

we almost car pool too. some of our shoot are over an hour away. those trucks sucks on gas mileage. great in the winter time here though. oh there are six or seven of us usually.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It's nice to have somebody to talk to on the drive....


Makes the drive alots better thats for sure.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I bought a JOJAN 6 arrow one and hated it. What a pile of s**t they are. I should have got the bitz 1st. But I do have one now and just sold the jojan like two weeks ago. I only fletch about dozen arrows with it. Damn thing cost me some BANK paid like 100 bucks for it. sold it for 65 and cost me 18.35 to ship the darn thing. USPS is a rip off.


Did you put a brick in the box with it???


----------



## fishcatcher

did you take it apart first :teeth: Joe. and that's the same one i got too. bad choice for sure.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> we almost car pool too. some of our shoot are over an hour away. those trucks sucks on gas mileage. great in the winter time here though. oh there are six or seven of us usually.


Thats bout the same here some days theres 2-3 and some days theres like 7-8 and tomorrow there will be 7-8 minus me


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> we almost car pool too. some of our shoot are over an hour away. those trucks sucks on gas mileage. great in the winter time here though. oh there are six or seven of us usually.


I miss my big trucks!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Did you put a brick in the box with it???





fishcatcher said:


> did you take it apart first :teeth: Joe. and that's the same one i got too. bad choice for sure.


Hell no..The thing weighed like 4lbs and the only extra thing I got was DC #.

I shipped it in the box it can in. Never Never again. You think I would get a discount with USPS consitering how many slings I ship.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I miss my big trucks!!


was it a F-250 with a V-10 that's what we usually take cause of the xtra cab.


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe don't you have that same size box thing going with usps. would that be cheaper for you?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe don't you have that same size box thing going with usps. would that be cheaper for you?


It was to long to fit in the flat rate box. BELEAVE me I tried everything.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> was it a F-250 with a V-10 that's what we usually take cause of the xtra cab.


At least yall drive the REAL trucks. I have an exstanded cab F-150. But i really want me an 250 with the diesel. Ford has went crazy too doing away with the 7.3L


----------



## fishcatcher

hey where everybody go :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> was it a F-250 with a V-10 that's what we usually take cause of the xtra cab.


Nope...2 Dodges, Tahoe and a Z-71. Had them for towing the bass boat...which i sold.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nope...2 Dodges, Tahoe and a Z-71. Had them for towing the bass boat...which i sold.


That cummins that dodge has is a good engine, with lost of power. I am really thing about that too. There quad cab has all kinds of room in it. H**l you could loose a small child in there. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> At least yall drive the REAL trucks. I have an exstanded cab F-150. But i really want me an 250 with the diesel. Ford has went crazy too doing away with the 7.3L


I WAS gonna tell you what i'm driving now, it seems a little....well LITTLE!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey where everybody go :mg:


i ran them off!!!!:d


----------



## bowman_77

Tom do you know any string makers that sell dacron b-50 or the b-500.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I WAS gonna tell you what i'm driving now, it seems a little....well LITTLE!!


Whatcha got.

Nothing wrong with small. with todays gas prices....kinda wish I had my yoda with the 22r back at 30mpg vs 15-17mpg


----------



## fishcatcher

you can have those little bait fish bass. i'll stick to my muskie fishing :teeth::teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That cummins that dodge has is a good engine, with lost of power. I am really thing about that too. There quad cab has all kinds of room in it. H**l you could loose a small child in there. LOL


All of them had gas small blocks in them. One of my Dodges was a real Indy pace/ support truck with a 450 HP- 360 plus NOS. It was fun to pull up to a 5.0 stang or Z-28 and flat bust there azz!!!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you can have those little bait fish bass. i'll stick to my muskie fishing :teeth::teeth:


It takes a REAL man to catch them there large mouths. Everything else is trash fishing.:shade: LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom do you know any string makers that sell dacron b-50 or the b-500.


Mike at H&M may, but i'm not sure...


----------



## fishcatcher

well my trash fish will eat your little itty so call large mouth guppy for breakfast lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> All of them had gas small blocks in them. One of my Dodges was a real Indy pace/ support truck with a 450 HP- 360 plus NOS. It was fun to pull up to a 5.0 stang or Z-28 and flat bust there azz!!!:mg:


Sounds fun....I miss them good ol days working at the ford dealership. Some of them SVT rides would flat out all AZZ.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well my trash fish will eat your little itty so call large mouth guppy for breakfast lol


lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Mike at H&M may, but i'm not sure...


Im send him a pm. Thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Whatcha got.
> 
> Nothing wrong with small. with todays gas prices....kinda wish I had my yoda with the 22r back at 30mpg vs 15-17mpg


'99 Nissan X-Cab 4x4...V-6, best it will get is 20.9 mpg. My 'Yoder was lifted with 35's under it, Hell of a hunting truck until you had the throw a deer in the bed!! LOL I sold it when my Bullet PUSHED it through a red light in the rain one day!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Sounds fun....I miss them good ol days working at the ford dealership. Some of them SVT rides would flat out all AZZ.


That truck seen alot of Cobras and Lightnings in the rear view mirror!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well my trash fish will eat your little itty so call large mouth guppy for breakfast lol


I sure have cashed a bunch of those "guppys" in for a check at the end of the day...:teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> '99 Nissan X-Cab 4x4...V-6, best it will get is 20.9 mpg. My 'Yoder was lifted with 35's under it, Hell of a hunting truck until you had the throw a deer in the bed!! LOL I sold it when my Bullet PUSHED it through a red light in the rain one day!!


Now thats what Im talking about. Them Bullets are some sure sweet boats. I wanting a 21ft with the 300 mariner on it.

Im doing alot of wanting here, Bullet, new truck. I work in public saftey yeah right. I can keep wanting....LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I sure have cashed a bunch of those "guppys" in for a check at the end of the day...:teeth:


well you got me there . there are a bunch of tourament here too. but i'm usually out shooting instead.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I sure have cashed a bunch of those "guppys" in for a check at the end of the day...:teeth:


You got that right. There only one thing better. ARCHERY


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> It takes a REAL man to catch them there large mouths. Everything else is trash fishing.:shade: LOL


I do know that Musky, Pike and Walleye taste better than our Crappie down here!!


----------



## fishcatcher

man you cannot beat a good walleyes shore lunch. yummmmmy


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> You got that right. There only one thing better. ARCHERY


It sure does cost less than bass fishing... tournament trail and equipment wise.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It sure does cost less than bass fishing... tournament trail and equipment wise.


lots less


----------



## erikbarnes25197

catfish, crappie, walleye
thats what i like to fish for


----------



## fishcatcher

couple of guppy eater. they are small only 46 and 42 incher. both catch and release


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Now thats what Im talking about. Them Bullets are some sure sweet boats. I wanting a 21ft with the 300 mariner on it.
> 
> Im doing alot of wanting here, Bullet, new truck. I work in public saftey yeah right. I can keep wanting....LOL


Mine had a Mercury Racing S-3000, 315 HP 2.5 on it!! 106 mph LOADED with 2 guys, gear, full livewels and fuel. :mg:, it was a blast TRUST ME...If you want a Bullet, buy a 20XD with a 200-225 EFI Merc Opti max, 80 mph and good mileage. One of the truck drivers that delivers to my store had a tourney on one of my home lakes, so i guided him for 3 days...His boat is a Ranger Z-21, Evinrude 250...I'm not the same man for driving that thing around for 3 days!!! A Ranger i will own if i buy another one!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> couple of guppy eater. they are small only 46 and 42 incher. both catch and release


Nice fish!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks they are fun to catch. your arm will get pretty tire from casting those heavy lures though.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Mine had a Mercury Racing S-3000, 315 HP 2.5 on it!! 106 mph LOADED with 2 guys, gear, full livewels and fuel. :mg:, it was a blast TRUST ME...If you want a Bullet, buy a 20XD with a 200-225 EFI Merc Opti max, 80 mph and good mileage. One of the truck drivers that delivers to my store had a tourney on one of my home lakes, so i guided him for 3 days...His boat is a Ranger Z-21, Evinrude 250...I'm not the same man for driving that thing around for 3 days!!! A Ranger i will own if i buy another one!!!


yeah Ranger make a great boat too.


----------



## bowman_77

hey guys check this dude out. He is one hell of a shooter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-hegYrRtLI&feature=autofb


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> couple of guppy eater. they are small only 46 and 42 incher. both catch and release


Nice. Congrats......But they sure are ulgy...lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Nice. Congrats......But they sure are ulgy...lol


no way they are beautiful fish. all those nasty teeths. strong and fast as hell. i seen one take a lady little dog in wisconsin one year. poor lady scream bloody murder after that. she had it swimming next to her while she was in a boat.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> no way they are beautiful fish. all those nasty teeths. strong and fast as hell. i seen one take a lady little dog in wisconsin one year. poor lady scream bloody murder after that. she had it swimming next to her while she was in a boat.


I bet that was a sight to see. Did the dog make it.


----------



## fishcatcher

what dog :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

*Fish pics*

Here's a 4.6 lb smallmouth i caught and a 2.5 largemouth my boy caught this past summer


----------



## fishcatcher

yup guppies lol nice smallie though. we catch them all the time on the mississippi rivers fishing for walleys.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what dog :mg:


dayum!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

it's was one of those small thing that fit in a purse you know. little white fur ball. all you see was a big splash and hear a yelp. then nothing that fast too.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yup guppies lol nice smallie though. we catch them all the time on the mississippi rivers fishing for walleys.


Largemouth was at a pond of one of my hunting/ shooting buds. I used to tow that Bullet to the Detriot River and catch the Walleye spawning run every may!! When that Merc fired up...the locals ran for cover!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> it's was one of those small thing that fit in a purse you know. little white fur ball. all you see was a big splash and hear a yelp. then nothing that fast too.


I bet the lady...FREAKED!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, have a good safe nite, i'm off to bed. Gotta work early in the morning!


----------



## bowman_77

Here are a few I have pics of. My biggest is 12lbs 5oz.

9lbs7oz








8lbs6oz








Getting ready for a fish fry


----------



## fishcatcher

nice bunch of guppies joe.


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks buddy.

Well Im off to bed. 

Later yall.


----------



## fishcatcher

me too later folks


----------



## icefishur96

Nice fish fellas!! I plan on going ice fishing this weekend but we'll see.... got to help my buddie move


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Mike at H&M may, but i'm not sure...


Thanks Tom, I ordered a spool of it from him.


----------



## timbawolf98

HEY wait just a minute... I was absent last night, trying to kill some coyotes with some buddies, and I see this thread has gone to the dawgs. First and foremost, largemouth fishin is where it's at! Nothin better than sittin on a boat with a rod and a cold one in my hand :darkbeer: and I too miss my real truck, I'll see if I can find a picture of her for you guys. I've got a 95 Bronco now, it's alright, but I need something bigger and more reliable

Well guys, I can't get the picture to upload from my Facebook account and don't have a photobucket account, but my old truck was a white GMC 2500 Ext. Cab. with a 6" lift and 35" ProComp Xtreme AT's and true dual 1 chamber Flowmasters, I sold her about a year ago because it's hard for a college student to fork out 500 bucks a month for a truck with so many other things to pay for


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Shoot I would love for my payment to only be $500 a month. Im shelling out close to $800 a month on a 06 F-350 FX4, 6.0 PS, Crew Cab. And only 14.5 MPG... shoulda Kept my F-250 with the 7.3...oh well live and learn.


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> HEY wait just a minute... I was absent last night, trying to kill some coyotes with some buddies, and I see this thread has gone to the dawgs. First and foremost, largemouth fishin is where it's at! Nothin better than sittin on a boat with a rod and a cold one in my hand :darkbeer: and I too miss my real truck, I'll see if I can find a picture of her for you guys. I've got a 95 Bronco now, it's alright, but I need something bigger and more reliable
> 
> Well guys, I can't get the picture to upload from my Facebook account and don't have a photobucket account, but my old truck was a white GMC 2500 Ext. Cab. with a 6" lift and 35" ProComp Xtreme AT's and true dual 1 chamber Flowmasters, I sold her about a year ago because it's hard for a college student to fork out 500 bucks a month for a truck with so many other things to pay for


Yeah boy thats is where its at. You missed it last night. We was havin a blast.


----------



## timbawolf98

Haha $500 may not seem like a whole lot to you guys, but like I said, I'm a college kid with other things to pay for too, and working for minimum wage plus tips at the golf course isn't as glamorous as it seems. I do alright in the summer but this time of year it's awful, I havent actually worked in a month between hours being cut and the weather. The only positives of the golf course are discount/free golf stuff and some of the best largemouth fishing in the state (coming from one of the members who's fished all over the world)


----------



## bowman_77

Yeah I hate them $500 truck payments.


----------



## icefishur96

John posted pics of my bow up on his thread! Take a look!


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> John posted pics of my bow up on his thread! Take a look!


What thread is that. Sorry I dont know John.


----------



## icefishur96

John's Customs...in this forum!


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> John's Customs...in this forum!


I found it...It looks good. Congrats


----------



## icefishur96

Thanks Joe! One sweet set up with your sling, Marks stab, John's strings, Carbon creations grips, and my skillz in killen deer(and turkeys).:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: It's all coming together, taken about a month and a half by the time I get everything.


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Thanks Joe! One sweet set up with your sling, Marks stab, John's strings, Carbon creations grips, and my skillz in killen deer(and turkeys).:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: It's all coming together, taken about a month and a half by the time I get everything.


Man thats a long time to wait.


----------



## whitetailboy

hey fishcather have you ever been to the 3D shoot at the Fairbault archery club? There is a shoot there next weekend and I am thinking about going. I just have no idea what to expect.


----------



## drockw

Phew! 800 a month for a 6.0ukey:

I hate workin on those things(mechanic on the side)!!!

I pay a whopping 107 a month for my 39mpg average... Yeah, that's wassup. 

I sold my street/race car and now I'm living the life haha. Nothin like a 1.5 liter 4spd Toyota! Although u guys probably look cooler than me as I'm laughin all the way to the bank


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> Nice fish fellas!! I plan on going ice fishing this weekend but we'll see.... got to help my buddie move


I'd like to do that sometime...Ice fishing...NOT move people...LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks Tom, I ordered a spool of it from him.


Thank you!


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Phew! 800 a month for a 6.0ukey:
> 
> I hate workin on those things(mechanic on the side)!!!
> 
> I pay a whopping 107 a month for my 39mpg average... Yeah, that's wassup.
> 
> I sold my street/race car and now I'm living the life haha. Nothin like a 1.5 liter 4spd Toyota! Although u guys probably look cooler than me as I'm laughin all the way to the bank


The coolest thing about my Nissan is all "MY BOYS DECALS" on the windows...and 2 more payments!!

What kind of car did ya' have??


----------



## fishcatcher

whitetailboy said:


> hey fishcather have you ever been to the 3D shoot at the Fairbault archery club? There is a shoot there next weekend and I am thinking about going. I just have no idea what to expect.


nope kinda out of my range. i do mostly wisconsin shoot. got one tomorrow though.


----------



## bowman_77

Oh Tom, Oh Tom look at what I have....


----------



## bowman_77

I see yall are starting with out me.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

drockw said:


> Phew! 800 a month for a 6.0ukey:
> 
> I hate workin on those things(mechanic on the side)!!!
> 
> I pay a whopping 107 a month for my 39mpg average... Yeah, that's wassup.
> 
> I sold my street/race car and now I'm living the life haha. Nothin like a 1.5 liter 4spd Toyota! Although u guys probably look cooler than me as I'm laughin all the way to the bank


Fortunately it hasnt given me much trouble. I am a mechanic also. CAT Diesel tech and yes they ARE a pain in the rear to work on. Dang near got to snatch the cab off to do ANYTHING. As I said, shoulda kept my 7.3, it was a fun truck to work on and simple to get to everything. with the exception of the turbo pedestal bolts on the back side of the turbo.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Oh Tom, Oh Tom look at what I have....
> View attachment 704328


ok what that's for? too short for bino.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Fortunately it hasnt given me much trouble. I am a mechanic also. CAT Diesel tech and yes they ARE a pain in the rear to work on. Dang near got to snatch the cab off to do ANYTHING. As I said, shoulda kept my 7.3, it was a fun truck to work on and simple to get to everything. with the exception of the turbo pedestal bolts on the back side of the turbo.


I was working as a ford tech at the time that pile of s**t came out. I spent 8 more months there be fefore going to work for the fire department. I remeber when that engine came out, ford want the engine replaced if there was any type of oil leak. No matter how big or small. They didnt test that engine long enough IMO before releasing it.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ok what that's for? too short for bino.


Thats the size we use around theses parts.


----------



## fishcatcher

clip them to your quiver then? i got a neoprene camera strap for mine.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> clip them to your quiver then? i got a neoprene camera strap for mine.


The guys that I have made them for around here hook them to the quiver belt on the bow hooks. Thats why it is a little shorter, They dont like alot of slack in them.

I use the cest type strap.


----------



## bowman_77

I will and can make any lenght you may want.:darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> I was working as a ford tech at the time that pile of s**t came out. I spent 8 more months there be fefore going to work for the fire department. I remeber when that engine came out, ford want the engine replaced if there was any type of oil leak. No matter how big or small. They didnt test that engine long enough IMO before releasing it.


I agree. Thats why when I bought my 04 F-250 I opted for the 7.3 since it was still available. At the time the horse trailer I had pulled fine behind it but when I upgraded trailers the F-250 couldnt handle it. Fortunately I have had no major issues with my 6.0

I had the Alt go out once and the EGR cooler was leaking but took care of both of them at the dealership. Took em about a day to rebuold the entire EGR system on that truck. Now that its out of warranty Ive added a few small mods to it. Small programmer, bully dog intake, next is exhaust.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> I agree. Thats why when I bought my 04 F-250 I opted for the 7.3 since it was still available. At the time the horse trailer I had pulled fine behind it but when I upgraded trailers the F-250 couldnt handle it. Fortunately I have had no major issues with my 6.0
> 
> I had the Alt go out once and the EGR cooler was leaking but took care of both of them at the dealership. Took em about a day to rebuold the entire EGR system on that truck. Now that its out of warranty Ive added a few small mods to it. Small programmer, bully dog intake, next is exhaust.


Your one of the few that hasnt had any major problems with it. One of are rescure trucks as the 6.0 and has had the engine replace 3 times in 2.5 years.


----------



## icefishur96

Ya that 6.0 is a turd. Ford was way better off with the 7.3. I have a servise truck at work F550 with a 6.0 and it neesd constant attention. Turbo went out at 3 months, injectors about 1 year now the engine is about to toss its cookies. It only has 78,000 on it. I had a buddy that has over 350,000 on a 7.3 and has had no major issues, just small things such as gaskets,sensors etc.. I myself am a Mopar man I have an 03 Ram 1500 4 door. I had a Cummins but since the EPA switched to ULSD fuel, I will not run a diesel in the north, just too many gelling issues.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Here are a few I have pics of. My biggest is 12lbs 5oz.
> 
> 9lbs7oz
> View attachment 703903
> 
> 
> 8lbs6oz
> View attachment 703907
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a fish fry
> View attachment 703908


Super bass Joe!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh Tom, Oh Tom look at what I have....
> View attachment 704328


Sweet Joe!!! Who you gonna sell that one to??? HAHA!!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Super bass Joe!!!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Sweet Joe!!! Who you gonna sell that one to??? HAHA!!!:shade:


That one there is yours if you like.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> that one there is yours if you like.


cool!!!:d


----------



## 12 rings only

Well...guess i've done it again!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Well...guess i've done it again!!!


you fall down again :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well...guess i've done it again!!!


Did that attack bus get you again. Or did the buy a new bow bus get you...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Did that attack bus get you again. Or did the buy a new bow bus get you...


No, just ran 'em all off. New bow bus is staring at me with no sight!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

what you get


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you fall down again :mg:


Good one!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Good one!!


pic is posted.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what you get


Alpha Burner You should have some mail by now....


----------



## fishcatcher

yea i got them all. wasn't sure if it was you are not. my junk filter got the first one :teeth::teeth:.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> pic is posted.


Okie doke..


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Alpha Burner You should have some mail by now....


should have known it would be a hoyt. another hotrods i see. how come you not shooting that apa bow.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> should have known it would be a hoyt. another hotrods i see. how come you not shooting that apa bow.


Under contract through the shop...it's gotta be a Hoyt. The APA is nice, but it's a friend of mines, i'm trying to sell it for him. If you know antone needing some hoyt Target limbs...3000's, send them my way please!! That's where my sight money is tied up at. We are about to get a digital camera in the next 2 weeks....after the learning curve with it, you guys are going to see some nice stuff posted!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Under contract through the shop...it's gotta be a Hoyt. The APA is nice, but it's a friend of mines, i'm trying to sell it for him. If you know antone needing some hoyt Target limbs...3000's, send them my way please!! That's where my sight money is tied up at. We are about to get a digital camera in the next 2 weeks....after the learning curve with it, you guys are going to see some nice stuff posted!!


heck i would get the carbon matrix then :teeth:. two weeks huh i bet it will take you longer to learn how to turn it on lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea i got them all. wasn't sure if it was you are not. my junk filter got the first one :teeth::teeth:.


Mine will catch "mail" from the phones too...


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Under contract through the shop...it's gotta be a Hoyt. The APA is nice, but it's a friend of mines, i'm trying to sell it for him. If you know antone needing some hoyt Target limbs...3000's, send them my way please!! That's where my sight money is tied up at. We are about to get a digital camera in the next 2 weeks....after the learning curve with it, you guys are going to see some nice stuff posted!!


oh boy cant wait


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> heck i would get the carbon matrix then :teeth:. two weeks huh i bet it will take you longer to learn how to turn it on lol


Zach brought a C-Matrix out with him and i was Xtremely impressed!!! But not to make it my "shooter bow" As far as the camera goes, i will more than likely...CALL SOMEBODY!!! LOL


----------



## CardiacKid74

Got to meet Mark at the ATA show. Great guy for sure! Hope anyone thinking about buying an xtreme stab does so. You wont regret it! They are top notch quality and look great to boot!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> oh boy cant wait


Your not alone...

What's your all time number one go to bass bait Joe???


----------



## 12 rings only

CardiacKid74 said:


> Got to meet Mark at the ATA show. Great guy for sure! Hope anyone thinking about buying an xtreme stab does so. You wont regret it! They are top notch quality and look great to boot!


Super guy he is for sure!! I'm lucky, we get to shoot together alot, we only live 40 minutes from each other.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Your not alone...
> 
> What's your all time number one go to bass bait Joe???


i bet he's gonna say a spinnerbait.


----------



## bowman_77

I would have to say a carolina rig with a zoom june bug 6'' finesse worm.

How about you.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i bet he's gonna say a spinnerbait.


Its in my top 3 for spring, schooling and fall fishing tho.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Super guy he is for sure!! I'm lucky, we get to shoot together alot, we only live 40 minutes from each other.


Hope to get to meet him at the Augusta ASA shoot this year. I spoken to Mark a few times on the phone and he is always a plesure to talk too

as well as some of you guys.


----------



## fishcatcher

it's my go to bait on a new lake for sure. spinnerbait. then shad rap. after that the good old fashing night crawlers. if all else fail M-80 will do :shade::shade:


----------



## bowman_77

How many of you guys are going to shoot the Augusta ASA?

Tom, Bill are yall coming down.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> it's my go to bait on a new lake for sure. spinnerbait. then shad rap. after that the good old fashing night crawlers. if all else fail M-80 will do :shade::shade:


It all depends on the time of year here. But you can count on one thing I will always have a worm of some sort tied on. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

i got too many lakes here :teeth::teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

Here is my 12lbs 5 oz that was caught on a carolina rig with a 6'' green pumpkin zoom lizard.

Looks like I need to dust her, off sorry for the bad pic. It was caught in 93


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> How many of you guys are going to shoot the Augusta ASA?
> 
> Tom, Bill are yall coming down.


I have to check my work schedule...i have inventory the last weekend of every month.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i got too many lakes here :teeth::teeth:


You got that right. whats it called " home of thousand lakes "

I remeber flying in the St Paul and seeing all the mud puddles you have there.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

There's something fishy about this thread!

Bump for team xtreme!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Here is my 12lbs 5 oz that was caught on a carolina rig with a 6'' green pumpkin zoom lizard.
> 
> Looks like I need to dust her, off sorry for the bad pic. It was caught in 93
> 
> View attachment 704496


now that's a nice guppy. way bigger than any i caught.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Here is my 12lbs 5 oz that was caught on a carolina rig with a 6'' green pumpkin zoom lizard.
> 
> Looks like I need to dust her, off sorry for the bad pic. It was caught in 93
> 
> View attachment 704496


Whoa...


----------



## fishcatcher

silly it's call the land of ten thousand lakes. actually more than that.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Jig is #1!!!*

Monkey Puke, Black n Blue, and WHITE of course!!! Spinner Bait was kind to me this year for about 2 months. 80% of all my money won fishing was on a Jig, 50% of that was on White with a Pearl Zoom Super Chunk!! That's over a 30 year period of time. Can't forget the Pop Rs, Spooks, and Special DD-22s!!


----------



## bowman_77

Once I had it mounted I said I wasnt going to have any more done inless it was bigger. Looking back on it today I kick my self in the AZZ. I have caught servveral in the 9.5 to 10.5 lbs range. they would have looked nice on the wall with this one.




I lost one this past spring that would have ate the 12lber. I was fishing in a catch and release trophy lake. It would have easy went 13.5 to 14 lbs. I would have loved to put my hands on her.


----------



## fishcatcher

you guys should come up this summer and go fishing and shooting with me. lots of species to chase here.


----------



## 12 rings only

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> There's something fishy about this thread!
> 
> Bump for team xtreme!


You missed it last night we were TRUCKIN'!!! LOL


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> silly it's call the land of ten thousand lakes. actually more than that.


I knew it was somthing like that.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you guys should come up this summer and go fishing and shooting with me. lots of species to chase here.


I would love too. If the wife would let me.


----------



## fishcatcher

bring the wife


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Monkey Puke, Black n Blue, and WHITE of course!!! Spinner Bait was kind to me this year for about 2 months. 80% of all my money won fishing was on a Jig, 50% of that was on White with a Pearl Zoom Super Chunk!! That's over a 30 year period of time. Can't forget the Pop Rs, Spooks, and Special DD-22s!!


Tom what is the most weight caught in one day.

Mine would be a tad over 23 lbs. with five LM


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> bring the wife


She wants to go to boston.....ukey:


----------



## fishcatcher

well there ya go. she go to boston and you come out here. i got relative in acton ma myself.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Once I had it mounted I said I wasnt going to have any more done inless it was bigger. Looking back on it today I kick my self in the AZZ. I have caught servveral in the 9.5 to 10.5 lbs range. they would have looked nice on the wall with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost one this past spring that would have ate the 12lber. I was fishing in a catch and release trophy lake. It would have easy went 13.5 to 14 lbs. I would have loved to put my hands on her.





fishcatcher said:


> you guys should come up this summer and go fishing and shooting with me. lots of species to chase here.


9.2 on Ft Loudon Lake, 9.8 on Tellico, 10.4 Douglas Lake, all largemouth...biggest brown fish was a 7.6 on Watt's Barr. We went to Santee Cooper about 11 years ago...hooked and lost 2 fish on that trip that would go 14 plus lbs. I did learn on thing on that lake...TAKE THE GPS!!!!!! I was following another bud of mine, he go turned around a missed our launch ramp by 10-11 MILES!! That freakin' lake is HUGE with no refence points. I've been on Erie alot and never came in at the wrong place too.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well there ya go. she go to boston and you come out here. i got relative in acton ma myself.


we'll have to see, how things go.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I would love too. If the wife would let me.


My wife wouldn't care it's the time i don't have. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

hey where's treeman today? i bet he got lost with his new eye sight. seeing thing too clearly now and got confuse. 








sorry treeman


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> My wife wouldn't care it's the time i don't have. lol


Its hard to do anything with 3 kid under the age of 11. 

I have two step daughters that are 10 and 9 and I have a son that will be 4 on the 24th of this month.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey where's treeman today? i bet he got lost with his new eye sight. seeing thing too clearly now and got confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry treeman


Thats funny.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom what is the most weight caught in one day.
> 
> Mine would be a tad over 23 lbs. with five LM


Practice for a FLW tourney was 27.4 on Cherokee Lake. Tourney was 28.9 on Douglas Lake...i finished THIRD that nite!!!:mg: We had a pair of twin 8's, two 5's and a fat 3lb'er. Special DD-22's...


----------



## fishcatcher

so how good is that dd 22. i was looking at them today at the bait shop. went ice fishing with my buddy and his nephew. got a few small crappies and one fat northern.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

12 rings only said:


> You missed it last night we were TRUCKIN'!!! LOL


lol...truckin huh?

Men of many topics eh?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey where's treeman today? i bet he got lost with his new eye sight. seeing thing too clearly now and got confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy shot him in da AZZ!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry treeman


Nah, im' not...he will g me back someway or another!!


----------



## txarcher1

*I thought this was a stabilizer Thread? LOL*


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Nah, im' not...he will g me back someway or another!!


huh oh he's gonna get your money now.


----------



## fishcatcher

txarcher1 said:


> *I thought this was a stabilizer Thread? LOL*


it's is just got side track for a bit


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so how good is that dd 22. i was looking at them today at the bait shop. went ice fishing with my buddy and his nephew. got a few small crappies and one fat northern.


To get the most out of them, you gotta throw them on 6-8 lb test. Hot lips will dive more on a heavier line, but still wouldn't go over 10 lb test.


----------



## bowman_77

txarcher1 said:


> *I thought this was a stabilizer Thread? LOL*


It is....But we cover everything else under the sun too. LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

right now we are covering fishing and guppies


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> huh oh he's gonna get your money now.


Nope...maybe he stayed in the Holiday Inn Express!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> To get the most out of them, you gotta throw them on 6-8 lb test. Hot lips will dive more on a heavier line, but still wouldn't go over 10 lb test.


I always have had good luck with the shad rap # 5 and 7


----------



## 12 rings only

txarcher1 said:


> *I thought this was a stabilizer Thread? LOL*


We have to talk about something besides archery 24 / 7. Trucks, fishing, Next will be Turkey hunting!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I always have had good luck with the shad rap # 5 and 7


Great plugs in the spring and fall around here.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh i can't wait for some yelping contest. how many of you gotten turkey with your bow?


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> nope...maybe he stayed in the holiday inn express!!


lmao


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh i can't wait for some yelping contest. how many of you gotten turkey with your bow?


beleave this or not I have never been turkey hunting.:mg: I have a buddy that is going to guide me this spring I hope. I wanna take one with the bow. 

Well thats the plan.


----------



## 12 rings only

After reading some of my posts....i think it's time to get some sleep!! Gotta be at work at 7am. Guys have a good one...

Fish, i'll check on both of those releases after work.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> beleave this or not I have never been turkey hunting.:mg: I have a buddy that is going to guide me this spring I hope. I wanna take one with the bow.
> 
> Well thats the plan.


Come on up!!! I GOT BIRDS!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## erikbarnes25197

fish are you going to come up to Bemidji for the State indoor?


----------



## fishcatcher

yea i got birds here too. i gotten two with my bow. never shot one with the scatter gun though . that was suppose to be easier too.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Come on up!!! I GOT BIRDS!!!!!:darkbeer:


Might have to do that. Work kind of worh do you do Tom.


----------



## fishcatcher

erikbarnes25197 said:


> fish are you going to come up to Bemidji for the State indoor?


what days are they?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh i can't wait for some yelping contest. how many of you gotten turkey with your bow?


Six with the bow...we can hunt them in bow season here. My best was with the 835 this past spring...25lbs, 11.25 beard, 1.25 hooks. My bud does taxidermy on deer, and decided to do our two best birds this year...when i get a BETTER CAM..LOL, i'll post them up. We are the only guys doing turkey mounts around here close, so it's good x-tra cash.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i got birds here too. i gotten two with my bow. never shot one with the scatter gun though . that was suppose to be easier too.


The bow makes for a better trophy. IMO


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Might have to do that. Work kind of worh do you do Tom.


I run a meat dept for Ingles Markets.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> The bow makes for a better trophy. IMO


yes it does. but everytime i take the gun out. either i don't see any or won't come in and hang up.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> The bow makes for a better trophy. IMO


Me too, but they are tough here with a gun...real tough!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I run a meat dept for Ingles Markets.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## bowman_77

Mark isnt going to know where to start on this thread when he gets back. Its getting Long.


----------



## fishcatcher

i'll start it then. 

xtreme stab. team bump.


----------



## 12 rings only

I called in 11 birds the first 2 weeks of season this past spring, 9 got hit in tha head!! LOL Then they henned up and shut up, it took me until the last weekend to get my bird.


----------



## fishcatcher

mouth call or slate?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Nothing wrong with that.


I like it, and it's a good company to work for. There lies in the problem, you work for them...get in the way of alot of things, but i'm sure glad to have have the job these days. My wife runs the bakery in the same store....WE CARPOOL too.


----------



## bowman_77

Well guys im off to bed. Yall be safe and we'll talk tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> mouth call or slate?


Slate, can't seen to find any mouth calls that fit right...end up squeeking / squaking them. I have 5 different slates, 1 cherry box that is the only box i've found i can purr with.


----------



## fishcatcher

lol i'm the opposite of you. can't work those slate thingy at all. i trim the mouth call and can work them pretty good.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys im off to bed. Yall be safe and we'll talk tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


Me too, i said that 20 minutes ago. Fish, i'll check on the releases after work.

Tom


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys im off to bed. Yall be safe and we'll talk tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


later Joe. talk you to later today.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Me too, i said that 20 minutes ago. Fish, i'll check on the releases after work.
> 
> Tom


later Tom and i'll check that cam out too.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i'm the opposite of you. can't work those slate thingy at all. i trim the mouth call and can work them pretty good.


I have a few, and use them to locate, but my up close work is always the slates.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> later Tom and i'll check that cam out too.


Ok, thanks Bill.


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Fortunately it hasnt given me much trouble. I am a mechanic also. CAT Diesel tech and yes they ARE a pain in the rear to work on. Dang near got to snatch the cab off to do ANYTHING. As I said, shoulda kept my 7.3, it was a fun truck to work on and simple to get to everything. with the exception of the turbo pedestal bolts on the back side of the turbo.


Yep! They are set really deep in the engine bay. Not as difficult as my street cars engine. 94 formula firechicken. Had to pull it out of the bottom!!! I've done it twice lol. Both were terrible haha. Just a major pita in general. Putting go fast and suspension parts on is a bit more fun as you know

I did a injection pump on a 7.3 not long ago. It wasn't to bad, bit it's not an easy system to get primed. My diesel knowledge is limited but the work I've been doing recently is mostly "changing parts". If I had to diag a diesel Id probably be in trouble:mg:


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> I agree. Thats why when I bought my 04 F-250 I opted for the 7.3 since it was still available. At the time the horse trailer I had pulled fine behind it but when I upgraded trailers the F-250 couldnt handle it. Fortunately I have had no major issues with my 6.0
> 
> I had the Alt go out once and the EGR cooler was leaking but took care of both of them at the dealership. Took em about a day to rebuold the entire EGR system on that truck. Now that its out of warranty Ive added a few small mods to it. Small programmer, bully dog intake, next is exhaust.


They sound absolutely SICK with a good exhaust!!! My buddies sounds like a plane when it's spooling


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> How many of you guys are going to shoot the Augusta ASA?
> 
> Tom, Bill are yall coming down.


I will be there.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hey where's treeman today? i bet he got lost with his new eye sight. seeing thing too clearly now and got confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry treeman


Nope I was out handing out beat downs at a shoot today.


----------



## treeman65

I would like to ask everyone to pray for a buddy of mine.That state trooper in PA that got killed was a very close friend of his and he is not taking it to good.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I would like to ask everyone to pray for a buddy of mine.That state trooper in PA that got killed was a very close friend of his and he is not taking it to good.


Will do bro. Prayers sent.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

treeman65 said:


> I would like to ask everyone to pray for a buddy of mine.That state trooper in PA that got killed was a very close friend of his and he is not taking it to good.


Will do.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

fishcatcher said:


> what days are they?


10th and 11th of april, we will be having a 3d shoot also


----------



## drockw

Bump


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I would like to ask everyone to pray for a buddy of mine.That state trooper in PA that got killed was a very close friend of his and he is not taking it to good.


best wishes to your friend and condolences


----------



## txarcher1

Prayers sent.


----------



## fishcatcher

ttt for some great stab.


----------



## bowman_77

:bump2:


----------



## dtol

*Shipping??*

Any news when some stabilizers will be shipped again? I have about 3 weeks on my order now.

By the way. I decided to order an Xtreme Stab. based on information I got from the beginning of this thread. The Thread has just turned into a chat room with no information about the product, updates or developments, how it has performed on the range or anything usefull to potential buyers.


----------



## fishcatcher

dtol said:


> Any news when some stabilizers will be shipped again? I have about 3 weeks on my order now.
> 
> By the way. I decided to order an Xtreme Stab. based on information I got from the beginning of this thread. The Thread has just turned into a chat room with no information about the product, updates or developments, how it has performed on the range or anything usefull to potential buyers.


no idea when the new stab will be ship. and you are right about this thread. i'm one of the culprit and i apolized to you folks and to Mark. maybe i'll start a thread in muntantville for us xtreme folks. again sorry.

Bill


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> no idea when the new stab will be ship. and you are right about this thread. i'm one of the culprit and i apolized to you folks and to Mark. maybe i'll start a thread in muntantville for us xtreme folks. again sorry.
> 
> Bill


Dont worry about the chating on this thread guys its the shooting staff thread and i think its ok to talk about anything you guys want to. As far as the stabs shipping they will start tomorrow. I will be building in them in the order they order was placed. Again im sorry fo the delays and when i have the parts they ship normally within 2 days. 

guys looking for answers to tech questions feel free to ask and you can also check out the review thread.

Thanks Mark


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I would like to ask everyone to pray for a buddy of mine.That state trooper in PA that got killed was a very close friend of his and he is not taking it to good.


Prayers to your bud and the PST's family.


----------



## 12 rings only

dtol said:


> Any news when some stabilizers will be shipped again? I have about 3 weeks on my order now.
> 
> By the way. I decided to order an Xtreme Stab. based on information I got from the beginning of this thread. The Thread has just turned into a chat room with no information about the product, updates or developments, how it has performed on the range or anything usefull to potential buyers.


Guilty as charged...I will say that I...(maybe) got to shoot the first target set up in competion last winter and was very impressed, so impressed that after 2 ends of practice, i bought the trial set!! Later that evening, i went on to win the first Vegas shoot i had ever entered. Great products, Mark is an outstanding man, and when parts aren't on hold, shipping is very quick!!
Congrats on choosing what i feel is the finest stabilizers on the market!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guilty as charged...I will say that I...(maybe) got to shoot the first target set up in competion last winter and was very impressed, so impressed that after 2 ends of practice, i bought the trial set!! Later that evening, i went on to win the first Vegas shoot i had ever entered. Great products, Mark is an outstanding man, and when parts aren't on hold, shipping is very quick!!
> Congrats on choosing what i feel is the finest stabilizers on the market!!


Well said.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Dont worry about the chating on this thread guys its the shooting staff thread and i think its ok to talk about anything you guys want to. As far as the stabs shipping they will start tomorrow. I will be building in them in the order they order was placed. Again im sorry fo the delays and when i have the parts they ship normally within 2 days.
> 
> guys looking for answers to tech questions feel free to ask and you can also check out the review thread.
> 
> Thanks Mark


Welcome back Mark. How was the ATA show.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well said.


Thanks Joe!!! I'm still shooting that set as well as two for my hunting rigs...one of them will double for a BHFS set up if needed!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Nope I was out handing out beat downs at a shoot today.


Did you beat down a "Cowboy" HA HA LOL


----------



## bowman_77

I shoot my 1st full round of 3D today. Had a blast..Just wished the wind wasnt blowing 20mph. Talking about rough. The weather was ok light rain off and on and about 58 deg. I shot a 187. Not to good but reading yardage is kickin my azz lately. I do beleave the wind cost me quite a few points today. 

But I now have a score as an open shooter, so I have a goal now.

And the Xtreme Stabs ROCK.:77:


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

> =APAnTN;1056720052]Dont worry about the chating on this thread guys its the shooting staff thread and i think its ok to talk about anything you guys want to.


10-4....i agree.



> As far as the stabs shipping they will start tomorrow. I will be building in them in the order they order was placed. Again im sorry fo the delays and when i have the parts they ship normally within 2 days.
> 
> guys looking for answers to tech questions feel free to ask and you can also check out the review thread.


Hey Mark?....any pic"s and such of the new stabilizer you could post?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I shoot my 1st full round of 3D today. Had a blast..Just wished the wind wasnt blowing 20mph. Talking about rough. The weather was ok light rain off and on and about 58 deg. I shot a 187. Not to good but reading yardage is kickin my azz lately. I do beleave the wind cost me quite a few points today.
> 
> But I now have a score as an open shooter, so I have a goal now.
> 
> And the Xtreme Stabs ROCK.:77:


I think that's darn good score for the first shoot of the year, windy conditions, and open class to boot!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I think that's darn good score for the first shoot of the year, windy conditions, and open class to boot!!


Thanks.... That wind today was a killer. I had the line on I know 3 shots and the wind got the better end of me.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks.... That wind today was a killer. I had the line on I know 3 shots and the wind got the better end of me.


Wind makes it tough for sure....


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Dont worry about the chating on this thread guys its the shooting staff thread and i think its ok to talk about anything you guys want to. As far as the stabs shipping they will start tomorrow. I will be building in them in the order they order was placed. Again im sorry fo the delays and when i have the parts they ship normally within 2 days.
> 
> guys looking for answers to tech questions feel free to ask and you can also check out the review thread.
> 
> Thanks Mark


you have no reason to be sorry about the stab shipping it has been out of your control.I will give you a call tomorrow sometime I have something to talk to you about the NC state shoot.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Did you beat down a "Cowboy" HA HA LOL


Unforunatley not the only time I get to shoot with him is at the ASA shoots.However I did hand it out quite well yesterday.I was in the lead with 202 when we left and there was 4 guys still on the range.
Thanks for all the prayers guys.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Wind makes it tough for sure....


specially if you shoot backtension.I care a trigger release for windy days so I can do the drive bys.


----------



## treeman65

How do you guys chose what length stabilzer to use? I know it depends on how the bow feels for yourself but you cant try 10 different sizes.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey did you get my message? Give me a call in about 20 if you can.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> specially if you shoot backtension.I care a trigger release for windy days so I can do the drive bys.





treeman65 said:


> How do you guys chose what length stabilzer to use? I know it depends on how the bow feels for yourself but you cant try 10 different sizes.


No kidding on the BT releases...My 28 inch main is just a good length for me, it's something i figured out a few years back, the adjustability of the Flatliners help it and my 10 inch back bars get the feel i want on all of my bows.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey did you get my message? Give me a call in about 20 if you can.


Who???? lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Unforunatley not the only time I get to shoot with him is at the ASA shoots.However I did hand it out quite well yesterday.I was in the lead with 202 when we left and there was 4 guys still on the range.
> Thanks for all the prayers guys.


Good shooting!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> specially if you shoot backtension.I care a trigger release for windy days so I can do the drive bys.


I have been shooting the carter choc. add. But have been waiting to try BT again. Well the BT release I got off here came in on friday and have been practicing with it and did shoot it some today. I made a BT release trainer that fit me like I was at full draw. and it seems to be working.



treeman65 said:


> How do you guys chose what length stabilzer to use? I know it depends on how the bow feels for yourself but you cant try 10 different sizes.



I have the 32'' flatliner and I think it needs to be a few Inches shorter.




12 rings only said:


> No kidding on the BT releases...My 28 inch main is just a good length for me, it's something i figured out a few years back, the adjustability of the Flatliners help it and my 10 inch back bars get the feel i want on all of my bows.


Mark hint hint


----------



## drockw

Anyone got any recommendation for a vbar adapter???


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I have been shooting the carter choc. add. But have been waiting to try BT again. Well the BT release I got off here came in on friday and have been practicing with it and did shoot it some today. I made a BT release trainer that fit me like I was at full draw. and it seems to be working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 32'' flatliner and I think it needs to be a few Inches shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark hint hint


He will get 'em there...


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Anyone got any recommendation for a vbar adapter???


Mark sells one that is a front mount non-adjustable, I'm shooting an Easton adjustable, also Cartel makes a good adjustable unit...which i would like to try. But for now my easton mount is doing just fine. Oh...the Cartel and Easton are front mounts also.


----------



## fishcatcher

well i started with a 36 inch one. now i'm down to a 28. like it alot better. one draw back is now it shorter and i can't lean on my bow like i use to when waiting in line.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well i started with a 36 inch one. now i'm down to a 28. like it alot better. one draw back is now it shorter and i can't lean on my bow like i use to when waiting in line.


Mark sells some 3-d stools, i made my own before he was selling them, works great when the ranges are crowded.


----------



## fishcatcher

nah never did like to carry them. got too much on my quiver now. i want to know what length you all are using for the side bar? and one or two?


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I have been shooting the carter choc. add. But have been waiting to try BT again. Well the BT release I got off here came in on friday and have been practicing with it and did shoot it some today. I made a BT release trainer that fit me like I was at full draw. and it seems to be working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 32'' flatliner and I think it needs to be a few Inches shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark hint hint


 I suggest shooting blank bale if you are going to seriously try bt.I start all my practice sessions with at least 10 shots that way.


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Anyone got any recommendation for a vbar adapter???


I just got the doninker ASOM in but have not tried it yet.



12 rings only said:


> Mark sells some 3-d stools, i made my own before he was selling them, works great when the ranges are crowded.


Lets see a pic. I have a home made one but want a nicer one.



treeman65 said:


> I suggest shooting blank bale if you are going to seriously try bt.I start all my practice sessions with at least 10 shots that way.


Thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nah never did like to carry them. got too much on my quiver now. i want to know what length you all are using for the side bar? and one or two?


I have 2 ten inch back bars.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I just got the doninker ASOM in but have not tried it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see a pic. I have a home made one but want a nicer one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I don't have a pic of the ones that Mark sells.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I don't have a pic of the ones that Mark sells.


Dang


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom the two ten inch one. are they from Mark also?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom the two ten inch one. are they from Mark also?


Absolutely!! I have one extra weight on the left side of the bow to balance the sight out and they are set down at a faily steep angle.


----------



## fishcatcher

k thanks for the info. i'm finding with the alien i'm canting the bow a little right. assuming it's for the sight and rest. gonna try with one bar first. never had this with the commander. just shoot with the main bar only.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> k thanks for the info. i'm finding with the alien i'm canting the bow a little right. assuming it's for the sight and rest. gonna try with one bar first. never had this with the commander. just shoot with the main bar only.


Could very well be...mite be the design of the grip, same or about the same mass weight in a shorter bow also.


----------



## fishcatcher

nah i love the grip on the alien. could be mass weight though. anyway i'm gonna have to get use to a side bar i guess. gonna looks funny with one leg.


----------



## APAnTN

Hey Mark?....any pic"s and such of the new stabilizer you could post?[/QUOTE]
No pics yet but hopefully this week:shade:


treeman65 said:


> you have no reason to be sorry about the stab shipping it has been out of your control.I will give you a call tomorrow sometime I have something to talk to you about the NC state shoot.


thanks man but i hate to keep telling folks im waiting on parts. Give me a call at the shop if you want 423-638-7747



bowman_77 said:


> Welcome back Mark. How was the ATA show.


 thanks for the welcome back and thanks guys for keeping the threads going fo rme while i was gone. The show was great just too much to see and not enough time to see it. I also want to let you guys know that affiliation deal with a new bow MFG went well. Its not 100% yet but i think we are going in that direction

I also want to let everyone know i got some parts in and ill be building stabslike a mad man i hope to get caught up in the next couple days

Mark


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Hey Mark?....any pic"s and such of the new stabilizer you could post?


No pics yet but hopefully this week:shade:

thanks man but i hate to keep telling folks im waiting on parts. Give me a call at the shop if you want 423-638-7747

thanks for the welcome back and thanks guys for keeping the threads going fo rme while i was gone. The show was great just too much to see and not enough time to see it. I also want to let you guys know that affiliation deal with a new bow MFG went well. Its not 100% yet but i think we are going in that direction

I also want to let everyone know i got some parts in and ill be building stabslike a mad man i hope to get caught up in the next couple days

Mark[/QUOTE]


Hey Mark that sounds good, please keep us posted.

Do you have a pic of the 3D stools you have?


----------



## bowman_77

:bump2:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

talked to mark briefly earlier said they were running wide open in the shop cant wait for the new one to come out


----------



## icefishur96

ttt for team Xtreme!


----------



## bowman_77

I cant wait either.


----------



## bowman_77

Team Xtreme Bump


----------



## APAnTN

I cant wait for it either 

I dont have a pic but i sell the sweat seat they are the greatest for sure


----------



## mazdamitch333

Good to hear the show went well Mark. Glad to hear the deal is going in the right direction. Still have my fingers crossed for ya. Cant wait to get the new stab on!


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I cant wait for it either
> 
> I dont have a pic but i sell the sweat seat they are the greatest for sure



PM coming your way


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nah i love the grip on the alien. could be mass weight though. anyway i'm gonna have to get use to a side bar i guess. gonna looks funny with one leg.


Nah, there lots of one legged bows out there.


----------



## pseshooter300

how much weight is everyone shooting on there flatliners?


----------



## treeman65

ttt


----------



## fishcatcher

pseshooter300 said:


> how much weight is everyone shooting on there flatliners?


i got all of them on. i try it with one, then two. seem to hold better for me with all of them.


----------



## drockw

pseshooter300 said:


> how much weight is everyone shooting on there flatliners?


All of them.


----------



## drockw

Glad to hear mark has an adapter for v bars. I'll be placing a large order whenever the new stuff comes out!

I think I'm gonna go 32" out with 2 12" back bars.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Glad to hear mark has an adapter for v bars. I'll be placing a large order whenever the new stuff comes out!
> 
> I think I'm gonna go 32" out with 2 12" back bars.


are you going to gainesville?


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> are you going to gainesville?


Nope

Bama and metro fosho

maybe London


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Nope
> 
> Bama and metro fosho
> 
> maybe London


we will get together at those ones then.


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> we will get together at those ones then.


Without a doubt. At least now I have an iPhone just in case I lose your number


----------



## bowman_77

32'' flatliner here for me with all the weights.


----------



## bowman_77

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## bowman_77

Team Xtreme :bump2:


----------



## fishcatcher

xtreme bump.


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*its on the way*

WOOOHOO just got my message from Mark and my new stab was shipped out today.


----------



## timbawolf98

rodneyroberts32 said:


> WOOOHOO just got my message from Mark and my new stab was shipped out today.


Good deal, I'll be ordering mine when the newest prototype is released. Post pics so we can all see your setup once your stab comes in :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

rodneyroberts32 said:


> WOOOHOO just got my message from Mark and my new stab was shipped out today.


good deal post some pics when you get it.


----------



## timbawolf98

Well guys it looks like I might try out this indoor thing after all, I found a club that holds shoots on Wednesday nights about half an hour from my girlfriends, where I stay on Wednesdays anyway. Once I get my new bow and get it all set up I think I'm gonna ride over there and check it out, it also gives me an excuse to order a real target stab from Mark as well, and new toys are always good haha


----------



## erikbarnes25197

Ive already got 2 of the new stabs on order when they are ready, a 12" and 30" dressed in Skull Camo to match my new Skull Camo PSE Omen!!!


----------



## timbawolf98

erikbarnes25197 said:


> Ive already got 2 of the new stabs on order when they are ready, a 12" and 30" dressed in Skull Camo to match my new Skull Camo PSE Omen!!!


That's gonna be BAD! Definitely post pictures when you get it all set up, I bet it looks great


----------



## icefishur96

erikbarnes25197 said:


> Ive already got 2 of the new stabs on order when they are ready, a 12" and 30" dressed in Skull Camo to match my new Skull Camo PSE Omen!!!


Im drooling....!!!! John sent my bow out today, I hope to have it by Friday.


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Well guys it looks like I might try out this indoor thing after all, I found a club that holds shoots on Wednesday nights about half an hour from my girlfriends, where I stay on Wednesdays anyway. Once I get my new bow and get it all set up I think I'm gonna ride over there and check it out, it also gives me an excuse to order a real target stab from Mark as well, and new toys are always good haha


The 1st arrow you sling will get you hooked. So becareful. LOL


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> The 1st arrow you sling will get you hooked. So becareful. LOL


I'm sure you're right, I tend to jump into hobbies like this fairly quickly haha. I'm looking forward to trying it out though, maybe I'll even have an excuse to get a whole target setup later this year :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Im drooling....!!!! John sent my bow out today, I hope to have it by Friday.


Maybe you will buddy


----------



## 12 rings only

pseshooter300 said:


> how much weight is everyone shooting on there flatliners?


28 inch main with with end cap and one. Two 10 back bars, end cap on the right, end cap and one on the left.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom you have sumin in the mail


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> The 1st arrow you sling will get you hooked. So becareful. LOL


Yep....


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom you have sumin in the mail


:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom you have sumin in the mail


And you do too....:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

timbawolf98 said:


> I'm sure you're right, I tend to jump into hobbies like this fairly quickly haha. I'm looking forward to trying it out though, maybe I'll even have an excuse to get a whole target setup later this year :darkbeer:


Here's what's gonna happen...shoot some indoor...gotta have a rig for that. Then you look at your hunting -3-d double duty bow...and then you gotta have a 3-d target bow....then the new hunting rigs come out...it's just a insanely crazy circle!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Here's what's gonna happen...shoot some indoor...gotta have a rig for that. Then you look at your hunting -3-d double duty bow...and then you gotta have a 3-d target bow....then the new hunting rigs come out...it's just a insanely crazy circle!!


You got that right.


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> Im drooling....!!!! John sent my bow out today, I hope to have it by Friday.


That would be good!!


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Glad to hear mark has an adapter for v bars. I'll be placing a large order whenever the new stuff comes out!
> 
> I think I'm gonna go 32" out with 2 12" back bars.


Your gonna be a happy camper!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey Joe...


----------



## fishcatcher

erikbarnes25197 said:


> Ive already got 2 of the new stabs on order when they are ready, a 12" and 30" dressed in Skull Camo to match my new Skull Camo PSE Omen!!!


man another hotrods bow. congrats. i just got my commander back today too.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hey Joe...


hey


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> man another hotrods bow. congrats. i just got my commander back today too.


Cool!!! How does it look????


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> hey


The Vols beat Bama this eve....


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man another hotrods bow. congrats. i just got my commander back today too.


This post is useless with out pics :darkbeer: you mean your boat ...... you know the rest


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Cool!!! How does it look????





12 rings only said:


> The Vols beat Bama this eve....


haven't shot her yet. need a loop and i lost my darn peep somewhere and don't have a extra left. 

nice rub it in too :teeth:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3546&pictureid=37636


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> The Vols beat Bama this eve....


Thats good to hear.


----------



## fishcatcher

well that didn't work like i though it would.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> thats good to hear.


the dawgs are next


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well that didn't work like i though it would.


:set1_fishing:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> the dawgs are next


HaHaHa Keep Dreaming


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nice rub it in too :teeth:


What???


----------



## bowman_77

Then again I really dont care.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> HaHaHa Keep Dreaming


That's what KANSAS thought too!!:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Then again I really dont care.


Well then....Our Small Mouth are bigger that yours


----------



## bowman_77

if they play like there foot ball team did this year, they might as well just call the season now.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> What???


sorry i though you were teasing bowman again :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> if they play like there foot ball team did this year, they might as well just call the season now.


We can take the football team easy!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :set1_fishing:


i was trying to post a pic of the commander with new ceramic coating. didn't work for some reason.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> sorry i though you were teasing bowman again :teeth:


It's a lomg drawn out process.....:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well then....Our Small Mouth are bigger that yours


Thats fine.....but my large mouths are way larger the yours :bartstush:


----------



## bowman_77

UGA football sucked azz this year for sure. Makes me wanna ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats fine.....but my large mouths are way larger the yours :bartstush:


OK, so both of our states hold the world record for said fish...and you have got me for sure on biggest green fish....ever caught a 42 lb CARP????:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> UGA football sucked azz this year for sure. Makes me wanna ukey:


UT's foot ball was worse....so bad the "LANE TRAIN" left!!! HA HA


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i was trying to post a pic of the commander with new ceramic coating. didn't work for some reason.


Have you posted it somewhere else on AT?? Try and rename the pic...works great for getting around the "one time only" thing they have to save space.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> OK, so both of our states hold the world record for said fish...and you have got me for sure on biggest green fish....ever caught a 42 lb CARP????:mg:


I have hooked some biggins but have never landed them.


----------



## fishcatcher

that's right i forgot all about that not being able to post it twice. any way it came back looking like a new bow. finish on it is sweet as heck.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that's right i forgot all about that not being able to post it twice. any way it came back looking like a new bow. finish on it is sweet as heck.


Yeah it's a pain.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I have hooked some biggins but have never landed them.


I was fishing in a big tourney, and we had something like 17-18lbs in the well...pitched a jig in this tree top loaded with may flies, line moved off like it was a big old bass...set the hook, and 20 minutes later it finnaly showed itself. For about 10 seconds i thought i had a huge largemouth on, but it kept going...going...GOING!! When it didn't come up, or roll like a cat, i new it was a big carp, but not that big.


----------



## treeman65

16 more days until the BAMA boys get there beat down. Gainesville will be flooded with their tears.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Well I know one BAMA boy that aint getting beat. Least not by you.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Well I know one BAMA boy that aint getting beat. Least not by you.


Now Alice once you leave wonderland your fairtales wont be true.:bartstush:
This :behindsof will be you cause you are a :chicken01: then after you get:second: you will :hurt: and you are so :greenwithenvy:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Now Alice once you leave wonderland your fairtales wont be true.:bartstush:
> This :behindsof will be you cause you are a :chicken01: then after you get:second: you will :hurt: and you are so :greenwithenvy:


That post took so long to find all those icons....he went to take a nap!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> That post took so long to find all those icons....he went to take a nap!!


Boy its going to be a blast shooting with those 2 at the ASA's this year im sure ill be rolling on the ground laughing at them


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> That post took so long to find all those icons....he went to take a nap!!


No he took a nap from counting SHEEP! LMAO woooooooooooooo yeah this year shall be good my friends.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Boy its going to be a blast shooting with those 2 at the ASA's this year im sure ill be rolling on the ground laughing at them


 I have 0nly ever shot with one group where we didnt have fun.That was with a certain pro that I would love to have in a smackdown sometime.:mg:
When I quit having fun I will quit shooting.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> No he took a nap from counting SHEEP! LMAO woooooooooooooo yeah this year shall be good my friends.


It was easy to count sheep when you had them all lined up in front of you.ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Boy its going to be a blast shooting with those 2 at the ASA's this year im sure ill be rolling on the ground laughing at them


Yes it will for sure!!!


----------



## bowman_77

This will be my 1st year shooting in an a ASA. Do you get to pick the folks you shoot with or are you just put in a group to shoot with.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> This will be my 1st year shooting in an a ASA. Do you get to pick the folks you shoot with or are you just put in a group to shoot with.


They group you up for the tourney but you can shoot whoever you want to in the simms ranges


----------



## txarcher1

*New Stuff*

*Hey Mark, When do think you will have 
pics of the new Stuff?*


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks Mark.


----------



## drockw

APAnTN said:


> Boy its going to be a blast shooting with those 2 at the ASA's this year im sure ill be rolling on the ground laughing at them


Yep... It's gonna b interesting. Hopefully 3d will go a well for me as spots is right now. 

I missed a few opportunities to shoot with them last year, but our play date is on for sure this time


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## APAnTN

txarcher1 said:


> *Hey Mark, When do think you will have
> pics of the new Stuff?*


my protos was suppoosed to ship today


----------



## txarcher1

*Outstanding!!!*


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> my protos was suppoosed to ship today


All right its almost time.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Hoyt68 and I will have to come down south and show you how it's done! You know why they have that rule in ASA and IBO to split groups up don't you? An ol' wiseman once told me he who runs fast has best score! HA!




APAnTN said:


> They group you up for the tourney but you can shoot whoever you want to in the simms ranges


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> All right its almost time.


Yes it is....


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> This will be my 1st year shooting in an a ASA. Do you get to pick the folks you shoot with or are you just put in a group to shoot with.


If you need any help or info on ASA feel free to contact me.I am the NC ASA director.
Once you register they will tell you what range and target number then when you get there you will see who you are shooting with.If you preregistered you will get your card in the mail about 2 weeks before the shoot.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> If you need any help or info on ASA feel free to contact me.I am the NC ASA director.
> Once you register they will tell you what range and target number then when you get there you will see who you are shooting with.If you preregistered you will get your card in the mail about 2 weeks before the shoot.


Where is your NC State ASA shoot at this year??


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Where is your NC State ASA shoot at this year??


Montgomery Archers in Biscoe NC
it is off of 220 south of Ashboro

if you decide to make the trip I have room for you guys.


----------



## treeman65

I am hoping to have it on the western part of the stae next year but have not had much luck with clubs over there yet.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Montgomery Archers in Biscoe NC
> it is off of 220 south of Ashboro
> 
> if you decide to make the trip I have room for you guys.


That would be cool!! We have a 3-4 truck loads of guys and girls headed to the London ASA site to shoot sunday!! We're gonna roll in like we own the place!!:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I am hoping to have it on the western part of the stae next year but have not had much luck with clubs over there yet.


We missed our bid for the states at my home club...it's at Hermatige again!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That would be cool!! We have a 3-4 truck loads of guys and girls headed to the London ASA site to shoot sunday!! We're gonna roll in like we own the place!!:shade:


good luck and just let me know if you decide to make the trip here.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good luck and just let me know if you decide to make the trip here.


What's that date??


----------



## 12 rings only

*Pro points...*

Is anybody using them in 3d this year??


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Is anybody using them in 3d this year??


i know a couple guys that are.do they make 100gr for xringers?


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Yep... It's gonna b interesting. Hopefully 3d will go a well for me as spots is right now.
> 
> I missed a few opportunities to shoot with them last year, but our play date is on for sure this time


you had better step up your game cause this is no paper punching.That is like comparing figure skating to hockey.


----------



## treeman65

So do you guys shoot one back bar or 2? Last year my apex7 felt better with only 1.


----------



## treeman65

How many of you have wives or girlfriends that shoot ? My girlfriend is going to try shooting a bow this weekend for the first time.She wants nothing to do with hunting but wants to try to shoot a bow to see if she likes it or not.
This is a big change for me cause the only way I would taught my ex to shoot is if I could figure out how to make her stand in front of the arrow as she shot it.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That would be cool!! We have a 3-4 truck loads of guys and girls headed to the London ASA site to shoot sunday!! We're gonna roll in like we own the place!!:shade:


Hell we do that at all tourneys


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> If you need any help or info on ASA feel free to contact me.I am the NC ASA director.
> Once you register they will tell you what range and target number then when you get there you will see who you are shooting with.If you preregistered you will get your card in the mail about 2 weeks before the shoot.


Thanks. Hey PM me your number.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks. Hey PM me your number.


pm sent


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> So do you guys shoot one back bar or 2? Last year my apex7 felt better with only 1.


I will be tring one, if I every order it:mg:




treeman65 said:


> How many of you have wives or girlfriends that shoot ? My girlfriend is going to try shooting a bow this weekend for the first time.She wants nothing to do with hunting but wants to try to shoot a bow to see if she likes it or not.
> This is a big change for me cause the only way I would taught my ex to shoot is if I could figure out how to make her stand in front of the arrow as she shot it.


I took my wife with me to a local 3D range to shoot a round, all she had to do was walk. This is all I heard was "ITS TO HOT"" and " I GOT BIT AGAIN". 
I wish she did,but she dont. I leaned my lesson. 

I got more ME time now


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> pm sent


Thanks bro 

PM sent back


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I will be tring one, if I every order it:mg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my wife with me to a local 3D range to shoot a round, all she had to do was walk. This is all I heard was "ITS TO HOT"" and " I GOT BIT AGAIN".
> I wish she did,but she dont. I leaned my lesson.
> 
> I got more ME time now


 She goes and watches all the time and has never complained even cares my stool.She is going to all the ASA with me except for the 2 that Im plying too.Well at least if see is with me she wont steal everything out of my house like my ex did last year but I know she would not think about it.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> She goes and watches all the time and has never complained even cares my stool.She is going to all the ASA with me except for the 2 that Im plying too.Well at least if see is with me she wont steal everything out of my house like my ex did last year but I know she would not think about it.


Must be nice. I wish my wife would just go.


----------



## bowman_77

Bill you got any pics of that bow yet.


----------



## fishcatcher

here ya go Joe. hope this work. don't mine the stab  it's my old bomar. i still love that stab. holds pretty good for me.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> here ya go Joe. hope this work. don't mine the stab  it's my old bomar. i still love that stab. holds pretty good for me.


Looks good.


----------



## bowman_77

Well I just got back from leauge. I shaot alot better tonight then I have in the last two weeks. :dancing: I posted a 150 with 19 X's. I should be moving on up. Other folks where droping'em like it was hot. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i know a couple guys that are.do they make 100gr for xringers?


Victory does...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hell we do that at all tourneys


Most of time we arrive at different times...Now it's looking like a 90% chance of rain.:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Most of time we arrive at different times...Now it's looking like a 90% chance of rain.:angry:


I am shooting one sat and one one sun. They are calling for rain here on sunday too.:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

Tom did your package come in today.


----------



## bowman_77

Are the wall thickness diff. on the X-Rings V1 vs V5

The reason I ask is I have a dozen of both. The V5 top the scale at 305. with 90 gr. points I wanted to add some weight to the V1 so I but in 100 gr. Victory points and added and 1/2" to the arrow and these babys weigh 369gr.

With the 1/2'' and the 10 grs I came up with 13-14 grs. Theres a big diffs. there. My only guess is the wall is thicker.


----------



## icefishur96

I got my bow tonight guys!!! just need the stab now!


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> I got my bow tonight guys!!! just need the stab now!


How does she look?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom did your package come in today.


Ah yeah!!! Good shooting by the way!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## markcarlson

What is up with the new flatliner?


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Ah yeah!!! Good shooting by the way!!!:thumbs_up


Thanks buddy. Are they up to you specs.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Are the wall thickness diff. on the X-Rings V1 vs V5
> 
> The reason I ask is I have a dozen of both. The V5 top the scale at 305. with 90 gr. points I wanted to add some weight to the V1 so I but in 100 gr. Victory points and added and 1/2" to the arrow and these babys weigh 369gr.
> 
> With the 1/2'' and the 10 grs I came up with 13-14 grs. Theres a big diffs. there. My only guess is the wall is thicker.


Are the "V5's" the HV's?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks buddy. Are they up to you specs.:wink:


Of course!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Are the "V5's" the HV's?


Sorry I am so friggin dum. I know why now the V5 are the HV. I just never paid att. to them. lol :frusty:


----------



## 12 rings only

markcarlson said:


> What is up with the new flatliner?


It shouldn't be too much longer before the proto's are ready for testing.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Nope there both reg. x-ringers


I'd almost bet your V5's are miss labled...my X-Ringers from 3 years ago wiegh in at 375.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Sorry I am so friggin dum. I know why now the V5 are the HV. I just never paid att. to them. lol :frusty:


Guess they aren't mis labled....:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

How long is the carbon on your XV's???


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> how long is the carbon on your xv's???


28 1/2''


----------



## bowman_77

I have 90 gr point with the G nock uni bushing in them


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Well I just got back from leauge. I shaot alot better tonight then I have in the last two weeks. :dancing: I posted a 150 with 19 X's. I should be moving on up. Other folks where droping'em like it was hot. LOL


good shooting


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> 28 1/2''





bowman_77 said:


> I have 90 gr point with the G nock uni bushing in them


Same as my HV's, only i have reg uni's with Bohning double locks and 100 gr X-cutter points.

I have some V-1 X-Ringers that will be here Sat or Mon. I hope i can build them at around 350 or a little less.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Same as my HV's, only i have reg uni's with Bohning double locks and 100 gr X-cutter points.
> 
> I have some V-1 X-Ringers that will be here Sat or Mon. I hope i can build them at around 350 or a little less.


You shouldn't have a problem with that if you use the 90 gr. points. Now that I know what's going on with mine I might cut off that 1/2'' and go to 90 grs. that would put me around 350 also. My Dren LD was slinging the V1's at 272 @ 59lbs and the V5 where at 305


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> You shouldn't have a problem with that if you use the 90 gr. points. Now that I know what's going on with mine I might cut off that 1/2'' and go to 90 grs. that would put me around 350 also. My Dren LD was slinging the V1's at 272 @ 59lbs and the V5 where at 305


glad to see you guys are shooting good arrows.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> You shouldn't have a problem with that if you use the 90 gr. points. Now that I know what's going on with mine I might cut off that 1/2'' and go to 90 grs. that would put me around 350 also. My Dren LD was slinging the V1's at 272 @ 59lbs and the V5 where at 305


Sure hope so!!! Just for fun, i shot one of my HV's through my Pro Elite that's set at 53lbs...281!! Problem is, i only have 6 of them.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> glad to see you guys are shooting good arrows.:wink:


I was on thier shooting staff the first year they had one. I'd like to be back on, i just missed the deadline this year.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I was on thier shooting staff the first year they had one. I'd like to be back on, i just missed the deadline this year.


Yeah me too. They said that they might add a few more but cant get any one to anwser my PM on that. Oh well!!! 

I hope the reg X-Righers are Tuffer the the HV are. I had 12 and now down to 9. I do have a new anntena on my truck.... :wink: Can you guess what it is...I had an HV split from the nock to the front of the fletching from being slapped bye another one...OPPS


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah me too. They said that they might add a few more but cant get any one to anwser my PM on that. Oh well!!!
> 
> I hope the reg X-Righers are Tuffer the the HV are. I had 12 and now down to 9. I do have a new anntena on my truck.... :wink: Can you guess what it is...I had an HV split from the nock to the front of the fletching from being slapped bye another one...OPPS


I can't get a reply either...I may go to the "source":zip:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I can't get a reply either...I may go to the "source":zip:


Good Luck


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Good Luck


Or not....I have more than enough to shoot this year and for hunting also. I sure don't want to sound like i'm looking for a hand out!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Or not....I have more than enough to shoot this year and for hunting also. I sure don't want to sound like i'm looking for a hand out!!


Me either but would like to help promote somthing I beleave in, Heck I am already doing it. LOL


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah me too. They said that they might add a few more but cant get any one to anwser my PM on that. Oh well!!!
> 
> I hope the reg X-Righers are Tuffer the the HV are. I had 12 and now down to 9. I do have a new anntena on my truck.... :wink: Can you guess what it is...I had an HV split from the nock to the front of the fletching from being slapped bye another one...OPPS


pm sent to both of you guys


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah me too. They said that they might add a few more but cant get any one to anwser my PM on that. Oh well!!!
> 
> I hope the reg X-Righers are Tuffer the the HV are. I had 12 and now down to 9. I do have a new anntena on my truck.... :wink: Can you guess what it is...I had an HV split from the nock to the front of the fletching from being slapped bye another one...OPPS


I shot the xringer last year and I think they are tougher.However I am shooting the hvs this year and have beat the heck out of them and only hurt 2 so far.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I shot the xringer last year and I think they are tougher.However I am shooting the hvs this year and have beat the heck out of them and only hurt 2 so far.


I just finshed fletching my V1's today before I went and shot in the league, So I have got to try them out yet. I did shoot them through the chrono to check the speed but thats it. They will be but to the test this weekend.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I just finshed fletching my V1's today before I went and shot in the league, So I have got to try them out yet. I did shoot them through the chrono to check the speed but thats it. They will be but to the test this weekend.:wink:


Are you cutting carbon off both ends of the shaft?Are you fletching with the label in the same spot on every arrow?:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Me either but would like to help promote somthing I beleave in, Heck I am already doing it. LOL





treeman65 said:


> pm sent to both of you guys


I'm with you on that Joe!!

PM replied James...THANKS!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Are you cutting carbon off both ends of the shaft?Are you fletching with the label in the same spot on every arrow?:wink:


Yes on the carbon but didnt know about the label in the same spot trick. I do tined to have the label in the same spot while shooting.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Are you cutting carbon off both ends of the shaft?Are you fletching with the label in the same spot on every arrow?:wink:


I have heard about this lable thing, something about the spine, i think, but not exactly sure where to place the first vane??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I have heard about this lable thing, something about the spine, i think, but not exactly sure where to place the first vane??


same here


----------



## 12 rings only

*Where is....*

Cowboy and Fishcatcher???????? This thread has turned way too much like BUSINESS!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I have heard about this lable thing, something about the spine, i think, but not exactly sure where to place the first vane??


label marks the high spine on the staff so i fletch my cock feather in line with the label.I have gotten best results shoot the label on the side of the arrow towards the burger hole.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Cowboy and Fishcatcher???????? This thread has turned way too much like BUSINESS!!!!


fishcatcher is holding the sheep and the camera.Cowboyjunkie is taking up the rear.ukey:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

dtol said:


> Any news when some stabilizers will be shipped again? I have about 3 weeks on my order now.
> 
> By the way. I decided to order an Xtreme Stab. based on information I got from the beginning of this thread. The Thread has just turned into a chat room with no information about the product, updates or developments, how it has performed on the range or anything usefull to potential buyers.


I know ever sence this cat said what he said they have disapeered.


----------



## RattleSnake1

*Late Addition*

Hiya folks,
Been reading through the entire thread...WHEW!:darkbeer: I thought I'd try to catch up at least by an introduction to start....I'm Toby from South Central Wisconsin. Glad to be aboard to help promote Mark's stabs this year!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hiya folks,
> Been reading through the entire thread...WHEW!:darkbeer: I thought I'd try to catch up at least by an introduction to start....I'm Toby from South Central Wisconsin. Glad to be aboard to help promote Mark's stabs this year!:thumbs_up


welcome aboard


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> fishcatcher is holding the sheep and the camera.Cowboyjunkie is taking up the rear.ukey:ukey:


Well I think fishcatcher is out tring to catch a guppies


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hiya folks,
> Been reading through the entire thread...WHEW!:darkbeer: I thought I'd try to catch up at least by an introduction to start....I'm Toby from South Central Wisconsin. Glad to be aboard to help promote Mark's stabs this year!:thumbs_up


Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> pm sent to both of you guys


Send me that pm as well. I missed the deadline 2 years in a row!!! I'm shooting x killers indoors and for asa... Been shooting x ringers for 3 years. Great arrow for speed. 

Btw treeman, I'm ready for u and cowboytroy. I'll bring my yardage judging skills with me. It's nice being able to shoot a real heavy arrow like the x killer at a decent speed. I'll have good down range flight for a huge arrow. I've tested them out to 87yds and they fly surprisingly well for such a large arrow. I guess since they weigh 450 gr and are flying at 265 they are packing some serious momentum. That's only at 60#'s! When I get my 70# limbs on I'm gonna get em up to about 275 or so hopefully. It's quite nice being a 30" dl

good shooting bowman!

I started my 2nd league tonite. I only dropped two x's at the half way point but fell apart at the end. Ended up with a 300 49. Not to shabby for the first night, but I was hoping for at least 54...


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> label marks the high spine on the staff so i fletch my cock feather in line with the label.I have gotten best results shoot the label on the side of the arrow towards the burger hole.


Same here. I shoot all of my victory arrows like this. 

My x killers are just as forgiving this way as my 26's and they will last a WHOLE lot longer.


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Send me that pm as well. I missed the deadline 2 years in a row!!! I'm shooting x killers indoors and for asa... Been shooting x ringers for 3 years. Great arrow for speed.
> 
> Btw treeman, I'm ready for u and cowboytroy. I'll bring my yardage judging skills with me. It's nice being able to shoot a real heavy arrow like the x killer at a decent speed. I'll have good down range flight for a huge arrow. I've tested them out to 87yds and they fly surprisingly well for such a large arrow. I guess since they weigh 450 gr and are flying at 265 they are packing some serious momentum. That's only at 60#'s! When I get my 70# limbs on I'm gonna get em up to about 275 or so hopefully. It's quite nice being a 30" dl
> 
> good shooting bowman!
> 
> I started my 2nd league tonite. I only dropped two x's at the half way point but fell apart at the end. Ended up with a 300 49. Not to shabby for the first night, but I was hoping for at least 54...


Thanks....300 w/ 49 X's isnt shabby either. Congrats


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> fishcatcher is holding the sheep and the camera.Cowboyjunkie is taking up the rear.ukey:ukey:


OMG...ROFLMAO:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hiya folks,
> Been reading through the entire thread...WHEW!:darkbeer: I thought I'd try to catch up at least by an introduction to start....I'm Toby from South Central Wisconsin. Glad to be aboard to help promote Mark's stabs this year!:thumbs_up


Here on the "staff thread" we tend to have a little fun!! Welcome aboad!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Same here. I shoot all of my victory arrows like this.
> 
> My x killers are just as forgiving this way as my 26's and they will last a WHOLE lot longer.


I'm going to be fletching up a bunch here in a few days, definately will do them up this way!!

a "3" and 49...darn good shooting!! I still haven't shot 50 when the "lights on"


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well I think fishcatcher is out tring to catch a guppies


He has NO CLUE:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I know ever sence this cat said what he said they have disapeered.


I'm pretty sure Mark took care of that!!!:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> He has NO CLUE:wink:


I think your right.



12 rings only said:


> I'm pretty sure Mark took care of that!!!:tongue:


I know he did.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Its past my bed time yall. Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Its past my bed time yall. Catch you all tomorrow.


Me too...


----------



## bowman_77

Morning Xtreme Team Bump


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Morning Xtreme Team Bump


I'll second that!!


----------



## treeman65

I will 3rd it.


----------



## APAnTN

How about a happy mid morning:thumbs_up


----------



## txarcher1

*Sounds Good! Happy mid-morning*


----------



## timbawolf98

bump, what's up guys


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> I'm going to be fletching up a bunch here in a few days, definately will do them up this way!!
> 
> a "3" and 49...darn good shooting!!* I still haven't shot 50 when the "lights on"*


ah it will come. Those x killers should help you out I had at least 2 x's that were just pulling the line enough to call it a solid x. 

Just focus on x's and don't worry about anything else.


----------



## drockw

APAnTN said:


> How about a happy mid morning:thumbs_up


Now it's officially good afternoon! For some of us anyways


----------



## pseshooter300

evening everyone.


----------



## bowman_77

Back to the top.


----------



## drockw

Just shot the most bittersweet Vegas score ever...

299 dropped the very last arrow


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Just shot the most bittersweet Vegas score ever...
> 
> 299 dropped the very last arrow


Good shooting buddy. Thats still a good score.

I need to start shoot that face alot more. Its alot harder then the 5 spot.


----------



## bowman_77

Hey Mark did you get your proto type.


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Good shooting buddy. Thats still a good score.
> 
> I need to start shoot that face alot more. Its alot harder then the 5 spot.


It requires a totally different setup to shoot Vegas well IMO. Maybe not different, but better anyways. I shoot an 8x scope and the blurry is no problemo shooting 5 spot. The x is big and easy to see. On the vega face tho, the x is so small and having a blurry scope, along with the yellow face makes it really hard to focus on...


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> ah it will come. Those x killers should help you out I had at least 2 x's that were just pulling the line enough to call it a solid x.
> 
> Just focus on x's and don't worry about anything else.


Your right there!!! :tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Just shot the most bittersweet Vegas score ever...
> 
> 299 dropped the very last arrow


That's still some great shooting there bud!! :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> It requires a totally different setup to shoot Vegas well IMO. Maybe not different, but better anyways. I shoot an 8x scope and the blurry is no problemo shooting 5 spot. The x is big and easy to see. On the vega face tho, the x is so small and having a blurry scope, along with the yellow face makes it really hard to focus on...


My eyes have faded a little over the years...i now have a #1 app in the peep, with a 4x lens...much cleener image of the X. I was thinking...here's where i get into trouble...of putting a dot on my lens to cover the pin and most of the yellow for the Vegas rounds...what do you guys think????


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Mark did you get your proto type.


heres the shafts side by side old vs new











drockw said:


> Just shot the most bittersweet Vegas score ever...
> 
> 299 dropped the very last arrow


Great shooting:thumbs_up you will get the 300 next time. If you dont mind how many of those X's did you bust


----------



## bowman_77

Oh yeah I'm going to kill me some foam tomorrow. 1st tourney of the year.

Who else is going foam killin this weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> heres the shafts side by side old vs new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting:thumbs_up you will get the 300 next time. If you dont mind how many of those X's did you bust


Looks good Mark. Need a tester for that sweet lookin stab. I am deff. wanting one of those. How long will it be for there ready to ship.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yeah I'm going to kill me some foam tomorrow. 1st tourney of the year.
> 
> Who else is going foam killin this weekend.


of course I will be killing foam tomorrow.Then after I tear up the 12s I have 2 people to help this weekend.My gf has never shot a bow and is going to learn this weekend and I have to help someone with yardage.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> of course I will be killing foam tomorrow.Then after I tear up the 12s I have 2 people to help this weekend.My gf has never shot a bow and is going to learn this weekend and I have to help someone with yardage.


How did you know I need some help.:darkbeer: 

You got some pointers that will help out. :darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> heres the shafts side by side old vs new


Very nice brother!!! After seeing the parts...Sorry Guys, i couldn't tell!! :zip:It's nice to get a look of what's to come!!!!:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> of course I will be killing foam tomorrow.Then after I tear up the 12s I have 2 people to help this weekend.My gf has never shot a bow and is going to learn this weekend and I have to help someone with yardage.


I'm off sunday, but it looks like 90% chance of rain...I ain't driving a hour and half to get wet when i can shoot here at my house and get just as soaked!! :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Very nice brother!!! After seeing the parts...Sorry Guys, i couldn't tell!! :zip:It's nice to get a look of what's to come!!!!:tongue:


Thats no fair...you live to close.  LOL


----------



## APAnTN

this is just a proto and there will be a few changes but heres a few more pics
fluted end cap that will feature cutouts to view concealed weights
















weight before installed inside the end cap notice grooves for o-rings








weight inside the end cap


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Looks good Mark. Need a tester for that sweet lookin stab. I am deff. wanting one of those. How long will it be for there ready to ship.


 Either one of those would look nice on my pro elite.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Man that look sweet. I am really wantin one now. 

Great job Mark. :thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

:thumbs_upI hope to get some running next week


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> How did you know I need some help.:darkbeer:
> 
> You got some pointers that will help out. :darkbeer:


yeah dont misjudge.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Just shot the most bittersweet Vegas score ever...
> 
> 299 dropped the very last arrow


good shooting.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats no fair...you live to close.  LOL


Mark puts alot of trust in me, and your right...I LIVE CLOSE!!! HE HE!!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yeah dont misjudge.:wink:


Yeah thats a good one.:doh::set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Either one of those would look nice on my pro elite.:wink:


Mine too!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> :thumbs_upI hope to get some running next week


Put me down for one.:59:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Mark puts alot of trust in me, and your right...I LIVE CLOSE!!! HE HE!!!:wink:


I used to trust you but you still told :tape2: now when the guys know i ihave something new coming they may try to break your arms or something to get you to spill it What am i going to do with you


----------



## 12 rings only

*Hey guys...*

You all know i live really close to Mark, with that being said, I'll test the new ones out for a few ends or on the critters. BUT...I'm going to step aside and let the Staffers get thier orders in before i order mine.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah thats a good one.:doh::set1_rolf2:


set your sight at each target.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I used to trust you but you still told :tape2: now when the guys know i ihave something new coming they may try to break your arms or something to get you to spill it What am i going to do with you


Not untill you showed them off!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You all know i live really close to Mark, with that being said, I'll test the new ones out for a few ends or on the critters. BUT...I'm going to step aside and let the Staffers get thier orders in before i order mine.


Thats mighty nice of you Tom. :thumbs_up You good people.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You all know i live really close to Mark, with that being said, I'll test the new ones out for a few ends or on the critters. BUT...I'm going to step aside and let the Staffers get thier orders in before i order mine.


if you dont I will hold your xkillers hostage.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> set your sight at each target.:wink:


You funny guy.:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> if you dont I will hold your xkillers hostage.


And no more slings....LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> if you dont I will hold your xkillers hostage.





bowman_77 said:


> And no more slings....LOL


Just ask Mark...:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats mighty nice of you Tom. :thumbs_up You good people.:wink:


Thanks Joe!! I've been shooting his stabs for over a year now, you guys need your stuff before me!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> You funny guy.:tongue:


oh and punch the heck out of your tigger.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I used to trust you but you still told :tape2: now when the guys know i ihave something new coming they may try to break your arms or something to get you to spill it What am i going to do with you


Have you forgotten how bigga boy i am??:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh and punch the heck out of your tigger.


"Drive bys" are ok too....


----------



## treeman65

WOW I think we did scare cowboyjunk off for really.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> oh and punch the heck out of your tigger.


been known to do that.



12 rings only said:


> "Drive bys" are ok too....


Love them "DRIVE BYS" :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> WOW I think we did scare cowboyjunk off for really.


Or the sheep trampled him!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Or the sheep trampled him!!!


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> been known to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Love them "DRIVE BYS" :wink:


I'd like to know what somebody that drops in and looks at the last few posts is thinking....HHHMMMM What a bunch of Igitts!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


Did you catch what James said about holding the camera???:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Did you catch what James said about holding the camera???:thumbs_up


Oh yea I seen it. lol


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Have you forgotten how bigga boy i am??:tongue:


the bigger they are the harder they fall:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> or the sheep trampled him!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> the bigger they are the harder they fall:wink:


Oh yea!!!!:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'd like to know what somebody that drops in and looks at the last few posts is thinking....HHHMMMM What a bunch of Igitts!!


Yeah I bet they think were crazy. Oh wait we are.:set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> the bigger they are the harder they fall:wink:


So true, that's why my insurance policy is provided by Springfield!!  It's the little "WORMY" one's you gotta watch!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah I bet they think were crazy. Oh wait we are.:set1_STOOGE2:


Gotta have some fun some how.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> the bigger they are the harder they fall:wink:


So do you have your crispy ready for Gainesville.


----------



## bowman_77

:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> So do you have your crispy ready for Gainesville.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SNAP!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :darkbeer:


It's about time somebody brought me one!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SNAP!!!


He will not be the same after shooting with me in Gainesville.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It's about time somebody brought me one!!


Come join me tomorrow after the beat down.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Come join me tomorrow after the beat down.


you are hand out beat downs now that is


----------



## bowman_77

someone over in Camden SC will be takein one or two tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

cant wait to get get the new stab on order... hey bowman where are u in ga im down in savannah


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> someone over in Camden SC will be takein one or two tomorrow.:wink:


They got sheep over there too....DAYUM!!!!! I just had to say it!!:tongue:


----------



## drockw

They look exactly like I pictured mark!!!

Btw 11 x's. Pitiful, but it worked

I shot a 150 5 spot round before I shot the Vegas round as well.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> cant wait to get get the new stab on order... hey bowman where are u in ga im down in savannah


20 miles west of Augusta Ga, In a small small town called Thomson.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> someone over in Camden SC will be takein one or two tomorrow.:wink:


Who in Camden? Is that where you are shooting ?


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> They got sheep over there too....DAYUM!!!!! I just had to say it!!:tongue:


Thats funny.

Heck I might get the beat down. LOL


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> cant wait to get get the new stab on order... hey bowman where are u in ga im down in savannah


our hunting club is not too far from Savannah


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> They got sheep over there too....DAYUM!!!!! I just had to say it!!:tongue:


It must be the water cause you get south of NC and there are sheep fetishes everywhere.ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Who in Camden? Is that where you are shooting ?


Yeah about ten of us are making the trip over there to shoot tomorrow and have a shoot sunday at Ft. Gordon. If they dont cancell it due to rain. Calling for 90% chance :angry:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

where at near savannah? what hunting club?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats funny.
> 
> Heck I might get the beat down. LOL


Somebody PM Fish and Cowboy...tell them "Time-Out" is over!! lol:zip:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> where at near savannah? what hunting club?


Estill SC greenfield hunting club


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> It must be the water cause you get south of NC and there are sheep fetishes everywhere.ukey:


They migrated from NC what you talking about.:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> somebody pm fish and cowboy...tell them "time-out" is over!! Lol:zip:


lmao


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> Estill SC greenfield hunting club


kool kool i no where thats at not to far from me actually i live about 40 miles outside of savannah but drive there 6 days a week for skool and work......... i see a few of yall from around ga sc nc anybody ever shoot up at swampfox archery in summerton sc??


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> kool kool i no where thats at not to far from me actually i live about 40 miles outside of savannah but drive there 6 days a week for skool and work......... i see a few of yall from around ga sc nc anybody ever shoot up at swampfox archery in summerton sc??


I have been trying to get there to shoot but have not yet.I am planning on shooting the SC state championship this year.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> I have been trying to get there to shoot but have not yet.I am planning on shooting the SC state championship this year.


the one at end of feb?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> It must be the water cause you get south of NC and there are sheep fetishes everywhere.ukey:


I'm sure glad i live beside NC!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> the one at end of feb?


no the ASA state championship it will be later in the year.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> no the ASA state championship it will be later in the year.


gotcha anyone going to the asa in augusta or columbus or both?


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> gotcha anyone going to the asa in augusta or columbus or both?


Both if nothing crazy happens.


----------



## bowman_77

Augusta for sure


----------



## bowman_77

later guys, getting late big day in a few hrs.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> gotcha anyone going to the asa in augusta or columbus or both?


i will be at all the asa this year.I will pack my suitcase next week and it will stay packed until August just in time to chase monster bucks and elk.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> later guys, getting late big day in a few hrs.


good luck tomorrow


----------



## drockw

08toxikshooter said:


> gotcha anyone going to the asa in augusta or columbus or both?


I'll be in Columbus.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> I'll be in Columbus.


yea yea yea I heard that one before


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> Or the sheep trampled him!!!


Nope still alive. Got run over with a blow up bowtech this evening tho. Was up at the shop and next thing i know i get smacked in the back by a foreign at the instance of a 12 guage going off in the range. turned around only to find out a guy forgot to nock an arrow and got nailed by the cable slide.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Nope still alive. Got run over with a blow up bowtech this evening tho. Was up at the shop and next thing i know i get smacked in the back by a foreign at the instance of a 12 guage going off in the range. turned around only to find out a guy forgot to nock an arrow and got nailed by the cable slide.


glad you are ok.


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Nope still alive. Got run over with a blow up bowtech this evening tho. Was up at the shop and next thing i know i get smacked in the back by a foreign at the instance of a 12 guage going off in the range. turned around only to find out a guy forgot to nock an arrow and got nailed by the cable slide.


That was treeman's first attempt at killing you off before gainesville! You have him worried


----------



## APAnTN

CowboyJunkie said:


> Nope still alive. Got run over with a blow up bowtech this evening tho. Was up at the shop and next thing i know i get smacked in the back by a foreign at the instance of a 12 guage going off in the range. turned around only to find out a guy forgot to nock an arrow and got nailed by the cable slide.


Now uwe will have a great excuse :wink: at the smackdown if things dont go your way and guys if Tom makes it to one of the shoots keep the flock away from him I dont think theres any sheep near him up on the mtn but ive heard some stories:cow::zip:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Now uwe will have a great excuse :wink: at the smackdown if things dont go your way and guys if Tom makes it to one of the shoots keep the flock away from him I dont think theres any sheep near him up on the mtn but ive heard some stories:cow::zip:


One problem with this post you said if things dont go his way I beleive you ment to say WHEN they dont.:tongue::wink:


----------



## drockw

How did we get to the second page


----------



## APAnTN

drockw said:


> How did we get to the second page


I think everyones been out shooting some 3d's today. Lets here how you did.
I managed a 204 today on a 20 target course boy was it muddy but We had a blast


----------



## mazdamitch333

You sothern guys have all the winter fun. Stinks shooting the cramped up indoor lanes by me.


----------



## drockw

APAnTN said:


> I think everyones been out shooting some 3d's today. Lets here how you did.
> I managed a 204 today on a 20 target course boy was it muddy but We had a blast


269 30 target ibo. 

Here is the catch... I shot it with my new ultra-elite that I got in last nigh after work. I set it up last night at midnight or so. Ask treeman the pica I sent him the bow was bare with a rest haha. 

I blanked the last target which was purely me. It was 2 targets from the same stake and they were staggered behind eachother. I under judged it and straight up missed! 

I'm not even flustered by the score considering the conditions...

Ibo btw


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Nope still alive. Got run over with a blow up bowtech this evening tho. Was up at the shop and next thing i know i get smacked in the back by a foreign at the instance of a 12 guage going off in the range. turned around only to find out a guy forgot to nock an arrow and got nailed by the cable slide.


Wow!! Glad no one was hurt!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Now uwe will have a great excuse :wink: at the smackdown if things dont go your way and guys if Tom makes it to one of the shoots keep the flock away from him I dont think theres any sheep near him up on the mtn but ive heard some stories:cow::zip:


You just have no idea what your starting do you....You would rather fight a :BrownBear: in a phone booth with a razor blade!!


----------



## 12 rings only

I had to work today, hoping the weather will hold off to get a round of 3d sunday. I just got off the couch...felt like total ukey:, so i didn't hit the indoor vegas shoot this eve.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Time to sell some stabs!!!*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056785939&posted=1#post1056785939

Hey guys, post up, even if you haven't got yours yet and lets get some more stabs sold for Mark!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I think everyones been out shooting some 3d's today. Lets here how you did.
> I managed a 204 today on a 20 target course boy was it muddy but We had a blast






drockw said:


> 269 30 target ibo.
> 
> Here is the catch... I shot it with my new ultra-elite that I got in last nigh after work. I set it up last night at midnight or so. Ask treeman the pica I sent him the bow was bare with a rest haha.
> 
> I blanked the last target which was purely me. It was 2 targets from the same stake and they were staggered behind eachother. I under judged it and straight up missed!
> 
> I'm not even flustered by the score considering the conditions...
> 
> Ibo btw


Nice shooting for the early tourneys!!


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm still here. having problem with the pc. keep freezing up on me. aggghrrrr. time for a new laptop i think.


----------



## RattleSnake1

mazdamitch333 said:


> You sothern guys have all the winter fun. Stinks shooting the cramped up indoor lanes by me.


I'm with ya on that one! I'd rather be outside any day.


----------



## APAnTN

drockw said:


> 269 30 target ibo.
> 
> Here is the catch... I shot it with my new ultra-elite that I got in last nigh after work. I set it up last night at midnight or so. Ask treeman the pica I sent him the bow was bare with a rest haha.
> 
> I blanked the last target which was purely me. It was 2 targets from the same stake and they were staggered behind eachother. I under judged it and straight up missed!
> 
> I'm not even flustered by the score considering the conditions...
> 
> Ibo btw


Boy do i hate those stakes with the targets staggered they give me problems every time. My yardage was a little off i miss judged one by 6 yards and still got luckto hang a 8



12 rings only said:


> You just have no idea what your starting do you....You would rather fight a :BrownBear: in a phone booth with a razor blade!!


I heard you was a big teddy bear now this proves it:darkbeer:



12 rings only said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056785939&posted=1#post1056785939
> 
> Hey guys, post up, even if you haven't got yours yet and lets get some more stabs sold for Mark!!:thumbs_up


thanks Tom


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056785939&posted=1#post1056785939
> 
> Hey guys, post up, even if you haven't got yours yet and lets get some more stabs sold for Mark!!:thumbs_up


I did my part.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Nice shooting for the early tourneys!!


Well I didnt do to good today I started out with a 5 .THEN I was to agressive trying to get my points back instead of figuring out why I was shoot low.Once I figured out what I was doing wrong the fat lady was already strting to sing.
However my gf talked me inot shooting the long distance shoot and payed for me.Well lets just say she got her money back and with interest.30 was the score to beat for the 3 targets 1st target was a 12 so I need all i had to do was make good shots from there.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I think everyones been out shooting some 3d's today. Lets here how you did.
> I managed a 204 today on a 20 target course boy was it muddy but We had a blast


good shooting.
But you are grounded from shooting until I have my stab.lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bowman_77

I shot yesterday too. Boy was it ugly. 30 targets IBO. We where shooting the rhinehearts tagets Thats a 1st for me. I shot a 245 with a miss. I was a double target stake also. I missed the 1st one and shot high on the 2nd one. 

I need to do some work on my reading yardage.


----------



## bowman_77

Well my shoot for today has been cancelled.:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well my shoot for today has been cancelled.:angry:


Ours wasn't cancelled...the rain and high winds are doing for us.:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Boy do i hate those stakes with the targets staggered they give me problems every time. My yardage was a little off i miss judged one by 6 yards and still got luckto hang a 8
> 
> Those are just a pain...
> 
> 
> I heard you was a big teddy bear now this proves it:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> You need glasses...that's a GRIZZLEY BEAR!!!!
> 
> 
> thanks Tom


That's what i get paid for...OOPS!! Did i say that out loud??? J/K!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056785939&posted=1#post1056785939
> 
> Hey guys, post up, even if you haven't got yours yet and lets get some more stabs sold for Mark!!:thumbs_up


done dill :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> done dill :thumbs_up


I seen ya'


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm still here. having problem with the pc. keep freezing up on me. aggghrrrr. time for a new laptop i think.


That's no good...A bud of mine sent a pix-txt to me holding a.....50 inch Muskie that he caught yesterday on Melton Hill Lake!! Soooo yes we grow the fanged guppies too!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's no good...A bud of mine sent a pix-txt to me holding a.....50 inch Muskie that he caught yesterday on Melton Hill Lake!! Soooo yes we grow the fanged guppies too!!:wink:


nice one


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> nice one


pm your cell # and i'll send it to you.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> pm your cell # and i'll send it to you.


PM sent


----------



## drockw

Shot another 3d today. Mainly working on setup, and still getting used to the new bow. Shot a 254 and although the score wasn't good, I feel like I got some ground covered in prep for Georgia. I'm probably shooting the asa practice at old hickory in Nashville next week I anyone else is going...


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Shot another 3d today. Mainly working on setup, and still getting used to the new bow. Shot a 254 and although the score wasn't good, I feel like I got some ground covered in prep for Georgia. I'm probably shooting the asa practice at old hickory in Nashville next week I anyone else is going...


Anytime you take a positive away from a shoot...it's good!!! Next weekend, i'm working.


----------



## bowman_77

be back in a few dinner time.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Anytime you take a positive away from a shoot...it's good!!! Next weekend, i'm working.


well if i dont come up with a positive tomorrow I am go to get my hunting bow ready for Gainesville.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well if i dont come up with a positive tomorrow I am go to get my hunting bow ready for Gainesville.:wink:


Uh ohhh.....


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Uh ohhh.....


I am kicking myself for selling my APEX 7. I hate to do it but I am going to a shop to see if they have any ideas tomorrow if not:wink: 
My biggest problem is this bow is alot lighter than I am used to too.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I am kicking myself for selling my APEX 7. I hate to do it but I am going to a shop to see if they have any ideas tomorrow if not:wink:
> My biggest problem is this bow is alot lighter than I am used to too.


Yeah boy them are some good shooter. Give the Dren LD a try. I a real shooter too IMO


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I am kicking myself for selling my APEX 7. I hate to do it but I am going to a shop to see if they have any ideas tomorrow if not:wink:
> My biggest problem is this bow is alot lighter than I am used to too.


I'd send you one if i had one. Only thing extra i have are hunting stabs.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah boy them are some good shooter. Give the Dren LD a try. I a real shooter too IMO


I hope its something simple like a timing issue or so.
I almost stripped it down and set up 82 today.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I hope its something simple like a timing issue or so.
> I almost stripped it down and set up 82 today.


You would have to shoot a LOG out of the 82nd.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You would have to shoot a LOG out of the 82nd.


I know my hunting arrows only weigh 346 gr and am sure they are smoking.But i have never chronoed it and they shoot great even with a fixed broadhead.
I shot a corsican ram with it at 42 yds and let me tell you the guide was pissed.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I know my hunting arrows only weigh 346 gr and am sure they are smoking.But i have never chronoed it and they shoot great even with a fixed broadhead.
> I shot a corsican ram with it at 42 yds and let me tell you the guide was pissed.


At 42 yards...what did he want 10 yards??


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> At 42 yards...what did he want 10 yards??


 I guess we chased them for 3 hrs and the biggest one was finally by itself.So as he told me it was big enough for the records I said how far.He said 42 yds and too far well I shot anyways .We watched it drop right in its tracks and he was still mad.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I guess we chased them for 3 hrs and the biggest one was finally by itself.So as he told me it was big enough for the records I said how far.He said 42 yds and too far well I shot anyways .We watched it drop right in its tracks and he was still mad.


He doesn't hunt with a bow does he...


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I guess we chased them for 3 hrs and the biggest one was finally by itself.So as he told me it was big enough for the records I said how far.He said 42 yds and too far well I shot anyways .We watched it drop right in its tracks and he was still mad.


What kinda guide service is that. Thats not a long shot IMO


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> What kinda guide service is that. Thats not a long shot IMO


 I dont think he has done alot with bowhunters.It was a free hunt so he can wine all he wants,lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I dont think he has done alot with bowhunters.It was a free hunt so he can wine all he wants,lol


Somebody paid him...so what's his problem, it's dead isn't it??


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> good shooting.
> But you are grounded from shooting until I have my stab.lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Ill do my best to build them tomorrow morn.

I braved the wind and rain at pisgah today boy was it a nice range. I ended up having to take my 4X glass out and boy it wasnt pretty after that. I ended up shooting 13 downukey:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

cant wait for the new ones to be ready mark


----------



## bowman_77

Now I can chat. I just got done tying 30 slings for my shop. Glad that order is done.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Ill do my best to build them tomorrow morn.
> 
> I braved the wind and rain at pisgah today boy was it a nice range. I ended up having to take my 4X glass out and boy it wasnt pretty after that. I ended up shooting 13 downukey:


I'm gonna have to get over there sometime this year!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Now I can chat. I just got done tying 30 slings for my shop. Glad that order is done.


I was thinking...DAYUM that boy puts alot of food down!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I was thinking...DAYUM that boy puts alot of food down!!


:set1_rolf2: I can at times. LOL


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Ill do my best to build them tomorrow morn.
> 
> I braved the wind and rain at pisgah today boy was it a nice range. I ended up having to take my 4X glass out and boy it wasnt pretty after that. I ended up shooting 13 downukey:


im just give you a hard time.
Glad you got to shoot today it rained bad here all day.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :set1_rolf2: I can at times. LOL


Me too:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> im just give you a hard time.
> Glad you got to shoot today it rained bad here all day.


We got over 2 inches of rain here, the range i was going to shoot today more than likely has parts under water by now.


----------



## treeman65

thanks guys I am here hungry and you are talking this junk,lol


----------



## bowman_77

They moved the shoot I was going to shoot in today till next sunday. They where calling for serv. T-storms here but the rain didnt start till dark. We had pleanty of time to shoot.:angry: At least I have a shoot next weekend now.


----------



## bowman_77

Mark you got a PM :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys yall stop by the fire house on the way down or on the way back from Gainsville and have a chat with me. Its about 4 miles from I-20 and its easy to find.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Mark you got a PM :wink:


more love letters and I thought you were a sheepy kinda guy.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> They moved the shoot I was going to shoot in today till next sunday. They where calling for serv. T-storms here but the rain didnt start till dark. We had pleanty of time to shoot.:angry: At least I have a shoot next weekend now.


That's one way to look at it.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys yall stop by the fire house on the way down or on the way back from Gainsville and have a chat with me. Its about 4 miles from I-20 and its easy to find.:wink:


if we go that way i will let you know.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> more love letters and I thought you were a sheepy kinda guy.


You gots the wrong guy.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> if we go that way i will let you know.


Do that, I like to meet you guys.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Ive sit here all day and still not fletched one arrow!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Ive sit here all day and still not fletched one arrow!!


well quit playing with the shaftS and fletch them.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Ive sit here all day and still not fletched one arrow!!


I had a X-Ringer blow up yesterday. :angry: I gotta get me some more. They fly great. Just need to lighten them up a little.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> well quit playing with the shaftS and fletch them.:mg:


You mean the sheep.  







I had to.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I had a X-Ringer blow up yesterday. :angry: I gotta get me some more. They fly great. Just need to lighten them up a little.


hv or xringer


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I had a X-Ringer blow up yesterday. :angry: I gotta get me some more. They fly great. Just need to lighten them up a little.


i broke one yesterday.


----------



## treeman65

so what are these slings you guys talk about


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well quit playing with the shaftS and fletch them.:mg:





bowman_77 said:


> You mean the sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to.:wink:


I think it's Cowboy that... you guys are refering to.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> hv or xringer


X-ringer


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> i think it's cowboy that... You guys are refering to.


lol


----------



## treeman65

tom have you messed with stabilzers much on the pro elite


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> so what are these slings you guys talk about


That would be Backwoods bow slings:wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=957426


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> tom have you messed with stabilzers much on the pro elite


Oh yeah!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Oh yeah!!!!:thumbs_up


lenght of stabs and 1 or 2 off the v bar


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> lenght of stabs and 1 or 2 off the v bar


main 28 inch
bars 10 inch 2 of them


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> main 28 inch
> bars 10 inch 2 of them


thanks


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> main 28 inch
> bars 10 inch 2 of them


Thats what I am going to run also when the new stab is ready. But with one bar.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> thanks


They are on an Easton adjustable v-bar mount and set down pretty steep.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> They are on an Easton adjustable v-bar mount and set down pretty steep.


ok i have a v bar that adjust pretty good so I will try that.thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That's no good...A bud of mine sent a pix-txt to me holding a.....50 inch Muskie that he caught yesterday on Melton Hill Lake!! Soooo yes we grow the fanged guppies too!!:wink:


lol now that's a fish. tell him congrats on the magic 50 incher groups.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> ok i have a v bar that adjust pretty good so I will try that.thanks


The steep angle helps the bow level faster at full draw...at least for me. I hardly ever check the bubble in the scope.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol now that's a fish. tell him congrats on the magic 50 incher groups.


They are catching a bunch of them right now!! There was 5 caught this morning that big.


----------



## fishcatcher

so you guys are using adjustable v-bar instead of the fix one like shrew?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> They are catching a bunch of them right now!! There was 5 caught this morning that big.


now that's is a good day for muskies fishing.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> so you guys are using adjustable v-bar instead of the fix one like shrew?


lol I took a hack saw to my shrewd bracket last year.
:wink::wink::wink:

are you done video tapeing????????????lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> The steep angle helps the bow level faster at full draw...at least for me. I hardly ever check the bubble in the scope.


i will keep that in mind.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> lol I took a hack saw to my shrewd bracket last year.
> :wink::wink::wink:
> 
> are you done video tapeing????????????lol


k why you cut your bracket and video tapping?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> k why you cut your bracket and video tapping?


bow i was shooting felt better with just one rear stab.
video taping you missed some post.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so you guys are using adjustable v-bar instead of the fix one like shrew?


Yes. Bowman's from GA...they take hacksaws to everything while someone video tapes them for legal reasons!!


----------



## fishcatcher

dang it see what happen when you are away for a few days. i think i got this pc working again now. well time to go back and read what i missed.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> bow i was shooting felt better with just one rear stab.
> video taping you missed some post.:wink:


He sure did!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> dang it see what happen when you are away for a few days. I think i got this pc working again now. Well time to go back and read what i missed.


oh no...don't do it!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Yes. Bowman's from GA...they take hacksaws to everything while someone video tapes them for legal reasons!!


:cow::banana:


----------



## fishcatcher

uh huh. i see what you say buddy :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> uh huh. i see what you say buddy :wink:


I DIDN'T DO IT....just laughed real hard!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> :cow::banana:


Priceless!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

lol all in fun anyway. :darkbeer:. had a shoot today but didn't go. was windy and raining ice. didn't want to get my new bow all rusty on first day out with it.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> uh huh. i see what you say buddy :wink:


:angel4::angel4:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol all in fun anyway. :darkbeer:. had a shoot today but didn't go. was windy and raining ice. didn't want to get my new bow all rusty on first day out with it.


If you noticed...Bowman BAILED!! LOL It rained 2+ inches here, school here is 2 hours late starting because of flooding.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> If you noticed...Bowman BAILED!! LOL It rained 2+ inches here, school here is 2 hours late starting because of flooding.


yea i notice. don't blame him one bit either. i bail too. spend the day chipping ice off the side walk so our mail man don't slip. it was miserable.


----------



## timbawolf98

So Mark, any word on the prototypes? I'm ordering my bow this week and am planning on ordering a stab for it asap


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea i notice. don't blame him one bit either. i bail too. spend the day chipping ice off the side walk so our mail man don't slip. it was miserable.


I hate ice!!! Snow doesn't bother me.


----------



## 12 rings only

timbawolf98 said:


> So Mark, any word on the prototypes? I'm ordering my bow this week and am planning on ordering a stab for it asap


A few pages back there were some pics posted of the "proto" and how it's going to work. As of right now there hasn't been a production run of parts yet...it will be soon though.


----------



## fishcatcher

how much wider is the new stab. i didn't see the dimension listed or i missed it somehow?


----------



## drockw

APAnTN said:


> Ill do my best to build them tomorrow morn.
> 
> I braved the wind and rain at pisgah today boy was it a nice range. I ended up having to take my 4X glass out and boy it wasnt pretty after that. I ended up shooting 13 downukey:


I did the exact opposite lol. I didn't shoot my lens at all yesterday, and struggled holding on a spot. I shoot alot of spots so I'm used to a lens. I shot without the lens again today for the first 15-17 targets. 

I figured since I was already a massive amount down I would go ahead and throw in the lens. From then on out I could focus and hold just a well as normal! I won't be shooting without a lens anymore


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, i'm outta here, talk to you guys later.


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> how much wider is the new stab. i didn't see the dimension listed or i missed it somehow?


It is quite a bit larger in dia. It will be quite a bit stiffer as well which should make them that much greater. Along with being more adjustable than just about any target setup on the market.


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks drockw


----------



## timbawolf98

12 rings only said:


> A few pages back there were some pics posted of the "proto" and how it's going to work. As of right now there hasn't been a production run of parts yet...it will be soon though.


Thanks, I missed it somehow haha, I might order an X3XQ for huntin and one of the new stabs for target


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> It is quite a bit larger in dia. It will be quite a bit stiffer as well which should make them that much greater. Along with being more adjustable than just about any target setup on the market.


I like the design of the weights being enclosed. great idea.


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> how much wider is the new stab. i didn't see the dimension listed or i missed it somehow?





treeman65 said:


> I like the design of the weights being enclosed. great idea.


Yes it is. It allows for precision tuning as well


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> how much wider is the new stab. i didn't see the dimension listed or i missed it somehow?


Ill try to get the measurements today for you all



treeman65 said:


> I like the design of the weights being enclosed. great idea.


thanks i think it will be great still a kink or two to get worked out



drockw said:


> Yes it is. It allows for precision tuning as well


I will offer alum and s/s weight so it will be able to be fine tuned for sure


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> :cow::banana:


hmmmmm


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> If you noticed...Bowman BAILED!! LOL It rained 2+ inches here, school here is 2 hours late starting because of flooding.


Sorry guys No sleep has caught up with me. So I hit the bed earlyer.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yes. Bowman's from GA...they take hacksaws to everything while someone video tapes them for legal reasons!!





treeman65 said:


> :cow::banana:





12 rings only said:


> Priceless!!!!!





12 rings only said:


> If you noticed...Bowman BAILED!! LOL It rained 2+ inches here, school here is 2 hours late starting because of flooding.


Man talking about knife through the shouolder blades.:whip2:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yes. Bowman's from GA...they take hacksaws to everything while someone video tapes them for legal reasons!!


Hey dont forget the duck tape.:thumbs_up


But GA folk dont marry there brother and sisters.ukey::zip::behindsof


----------



## fishcatcher

ouch Joe talk about low blow


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Hey dont forget the duck tape.:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> But GA folk dont marry there brother and sisters.ukey::zip::behindsof




yeah that one there is def a low one


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Ill try to get the measurements today for you all
> 
> 
> 
> thanks i think it will be great still a kink or two to get worked out
> 
> 
> 
> I will offer alum and s/s weight so it will be able to be fine tuned for sure


How is the weight system going to work?Is it ment to srew up on the stabilizer to take up the open space if you dont use all the weights?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ouch Joe talk about low blow





08toxikshooter said:


> yeah that one there is def a low one


It was meant as a joke and hope its took that way. 



If not I apologise I didnt mean to afened anyone.


----------



## fishcatcher

Mark are you going with the new weight system or are you gonna have some in the old style weight with the new stab? 


Joe i know it was a joke buddy. no worry from me :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

I know but wanted to throw it out there in case someone was.:wink:


----------



## drockw

apantn said:


> this is just a proto and there will be a few changes but heres a few more pics
> fluted end cap that will feature cutouts to view concealed weights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weight before installed inside the end cap notice grooves for o-rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weight inside the end cap





apantn said:


> heres the shafts side by side old vs new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great shooting:thumbs_up you will get the 300 next time. If you dont mind how many of those x's did you bust


ttt


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I know but wanted to throw it out there in case someone was.:wink:


o i no it was a joke to lol good stuff just a low blow lol


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> ttt


I cant wait to get my hands on one of these babys.:wink:


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> I cant wait to get my hands on one of these babys.:wink:


Same here. My ultra elite needs all the stiffness it can get


----------



## pseshooter300

the pic of the weight in the stab is it able 2 move in there?


----------



## bowman_77

pseshooter300 said:


> the pic of the weight in the stab is it able 2 move in there?


The groves that are on the weights are for o-ring, with the o-rings on the weight I would think that the weight would stay in place and wouldnt move. Thats my take on it.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> How is the weight system going to work?Is it ment to srew up on the stabilizer to take up the open space if you dont use all the weights?[/QUOTE
> If no weights are added it will be a open chamber
> 
> 
> 
> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark are you going with the new weight system or are you gonna have some in the old style weight with the new stab?
> I will offer the large dis shaft with the new or old weight system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pseshooter300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pic of the weight in the stab is it able 2 move in there?
> 
> 
> 
> the weight will have a stud in it and will screw into the back of each other and the groove ill allow a o-ring if guys stack them into the carbon shaft
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bowman_77

Mark you got another pm :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Where is everyone.


----------



## 12 rings only

For those who aren't quite sure...there is a bunch of us here that pass the time talking / ribbing...just basically giving each other a hard time. All jokes are meant as fun and only taken with a grain of salt. If there is any questions about the products Mark builds, feel free to ask!!

Back to business....there is way to many "quotes" to go back and get after you guys...:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

Did yall have league tonight Tom?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Where is everyone.


Present sir...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Did yall have league tonight Tom?


If we did...i missed it!!! It's on Tuesday eve. I just got home from bringing my Gobbler home from my buds house...it was our second bird that we done and it looks awesome, if i say so myself.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> If we did...i missed it!!! It's on Tuesday eve. I just got home from bringing my Gobbler home from my buds house...it was our second bird that we done and it looks awesome, if i say so myself.


Lets see some pics.


----------



## 12 rings only

25 lbs, 11 inch beard, 1 1/4 hooks.


----------



## whitetailboy

mark, I was just wondering if you got my pm. I am sure you are busy right now with all the orders coming in, but I just wanted to make sure you got it:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> If we did...i missed it!!! It's on Tuesday eve. I just got home from bringing my Gobbler home from my buds house...it was our second bird that we done and it looks awesome, if i say so myself.


your post is worthless with out pictures.


----------



## 12 rings only

Sending to your phone...something really bad happens when my computer resizes them!! Man i need a digital cam!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> your post is worthless with out pictures.


They are up...


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> your post is worthless with out pictures.


James, PM your cell number to me and i'll send them to you...they look tons better than the way they are posted.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James, PM your cell number to me and i'll send them to you...they look tons better than the way they are posted.


pm sent plus my bow problem is fixed.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> James, PM your cell number to me and i'll send them to you...they look tons better than the way they are posted.


Why yes they do. Great looking bird.:thumbs_up

I wish I had something like that to show off. All I have is a little fishy.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> pm sent plus my bow problem is fixed.


Thats good to hear. What was it


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thats good to hear. What was it


i totally screwed up tuning it some how. We put 3 full turns in the micro adjustment to move the rest up after that all was good.I cant beleive I didnt catch that.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i totally screwed up tuning it some how. We put 3 full turns in the micro adjustment to move the rest up after that all was good.I cant beleive I didnt catch that.


It happen to the best of us sometimes


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James, PM your cell number to me and i'll send them to you...they look tons better than the way they are posted.


That mount looks real good and it would look good with all my deer,elk and ram.


----------



## 12 rings only

Thanks guys for the compliments on the bird!! I'm glad your bow issue is fixed!!! Nathan and I are working together on the birds. There is only one other guy doing turkeys where we live, and he gets $650 for a mount like mine!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> It happen to the best of us sometimes


I appreciate you guys trying to help out.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments on the bird!! I'm glad your bow issue is fixed!!! Nathan and I are working together on the birds. There is only one other guy doing turkeys where we live, and he gets $650 for a mount like mine!!


I dont blame you one bit for doing your own bird when they turn out like that.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Why yes they do. Great looking bird.:thumbs_up
> 
> I wish I had something like that to show off. All I have is a little fishy.:wink:


I can put you on them!!! We have tons of birds here!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments on the bird!! I'm glad your bow issue is fixed!!! Nathan and I are working together on the birds. There is only one other guy doing turkeys where we live, and he gets $650 for a mount like mine!!


 I hate to see what I will owe my taxidermist when he gets all my stuff done this year.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> That mount looks real good and it would look good with all my deer,elk and ram.


I can put you on them too!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I can put you on them!!! We have tons of birds here!!


stuff is packed and ready to go.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I appreciate you guys trying to help out.





bowman_77 said:


> I dont blame you one bit for doing your own bird when they turn out like that.


Anytime James!! We won't get rich, but we have 5 more to do...we just don't charge that much!! We are about to staart working on a deer that i killed when i was 15 years old...still my biggest!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I hate to see what I will owe my taxidermist when he gets all my stuff done this year.


We can do an all inclusive hunt...OMG!! That sounded like an outfitter!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I dont blame you one bit for doing your own bird when they turn out like that.


We decided to try it, Nathan does alot of deer, but the birds were new to us this year.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I can put you on them!!! We have tons of birds here!!


When does the season start. I'm game.


----------



## treeman65

Im game just let me know when.


----------



## bowman_77

Beleave it or not I have never done any turkey hunting.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Beleave it or not I have never done any turkey hunting.


I used to all the time when I lived in PA.


----------



## 12 rings only

Starts the end of March. Nathan...aka "Big Nate" taught me how to call them the right way about 10 years ago...I finally got to call him in a MONSTER BIRD!!


----------



## drockw

We could all go and just completely wipe out your property!!! It would be fun... Treeman is bringin the cold ones, I'm bringing the bow, and u can run the camera 12 ring. Sound like a fair plan everyone??? Lol

bowman can dress the birds...:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Beleave it or not I have never done any turkey hunting.





treeman65 said:


> I used to all the time when I lived in PA.


That's almost a punishable crime!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> We could all go and just completely wipe out your property!!! It would be fun... Treeman is bringin the cold ones, I'm bringing the bow, and u can run the camera 12 ring. Sound like a fair plan everyone??? Lol
> 
> bowman can dress the birds...:shade:


Which one??? I have more turkey hunting ground here than i do for deer!! By the way..."fishcatcher" runs the cams!!! I know you got birds in KY...i see them on the way to Ohio to hunt!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Starts the end of March. Nathan...aka "Big Nate" taught me how to call them the right way about 10 years ago...I finally got to call him in a MONSTER BIRD!!


HOW BIG? My dad shot a pig of one a couple years ago.(24 #)


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> We could all go and just completely wipe out your property!!! It would be fun... Treeman is bringin the cold ones, I'm bringing the bow, and u can run the camera 12 ring. Sound like a fair plan everyone??? Lol
> 
> bowman can dress the birds...:shade:


Dang....I fell the love....LOL


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That's almost a punishable crime!!!


lol Well I have the places for deer and working on finding some hog land.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> lol Well I have the places for deer and working on finding some hog land.


I want to shoot a hog with my bow so bad...you just don't have any idea!!


----------



## bowman_77

Dang...yall all have ne beat. I dont have anything to offer. I can give ya a ride in the fire truck, and might even turn the lights and siren on. LOL


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I want to shoot a hog with my bow so bad...you just don't have any idea!!


Man you just dont know. Thats my dream...:mg:


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> We could all go and just completely wipe out your property!!! It would be fun... Treeman is bringin the cold ones, I'm bringing the bow, and u can run the camera 12 ring. Sound like a fair plan everyone??? Lol
> 
> bowman can dress the birds...:shade:


only one problem with you post.You with the bow we need someone that can hit them.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> only one problem with you post.You with the bow we need someone that can hit them.:shade:


OOOOOOH :mg:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Man you just dont know. Thats my dream...:mg:


You live in GA and have not shot a hog with the bow?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> HOW BIG? My dad shot a pig of one a couple years ago.(24 #)


That's a good one anywhere!!! Mine was 25#, Nates was almost 27#, 13 inch beard, 1 7/8ths hooks!! Biggest one i have ever seen!! That dude put on a show, spittin'-drummin, head was going blue-red-white and back again...pulled him off 7 hens!! It was the ninth bird out of 11 i called in for people this past spring to meet his fate. I shot mine on the next to last day of season.


----------



## 12 rings only

Joes gettin' whipped on pretty bad this eve....I'll get mine when i'm shooting league tomorow when i can't defend myself. :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

I know right. Every where I look the poeple that have them either shoots them or want let any one hunt them. I have a buddy that might be hooking me up here soon I hope. There every where here even around the fire station. One of the guys at my staion lives like 1/4 mile for it has them in his yard. But the boy just cant shoot. I'm working on that too.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That's a good one anywhere!!! Mine was 25#, Nates was almost 27#, 13 inch beard, 1 7/8ths hooks!! Biggest one i have ever seen!! That dude put on a show, spittin'-drummin, head was going blue-red-white and back again...pulled him off 7 hens!! It was the ninth bird out of 11 i called in for people this past spring to meet his fate. I shot mine on the next to last day of season.


That sounds like a great season.I miss turkey hunting big time.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joes gettin' whipped on pretty bad this eve....I'll get mine when i'm shooting league tomorow when i can't defend myself. :mg:


Always beat the new guy.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> That sounds like a great season.I miss turkey hunting big time.


All that took place in the 1st ten days or so...then they SHUT UP for 3 1/2 weeks, you would see them strutting, but they wouldn't react to the calls, and were always in a place you couldn't sneak in on them!! My bird was on a property that i hunted only once because it's a pretty good drive from the house, hunted it once and saw the same 4 longbeards about 3 weeks into the season...they couldn't stand it when the hens hit the nest though!!


----------



## fishcatcher

nice bird Tom.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> All that took place in the 1st ten days or so...then they SHUT UP for 3 1/2 weeks, you would see them strutting, but they wouldn't react to the calls, and were always in a place you couldn't sneak in on them!! My bird was on a property that i hunted only once because it's a pretty good drive from the house, hunted it once and saw the same 4 longbeards about 3 weeks into the season...they couldn't stand it when the hens hit the nest though!!


I was so hooked on it I used to go before work everyday and if i had a bird going I would go to in late.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nice bird Tom.


Thank you Bill!!! My phone takes really good pics...the images get messed up when they get resized by my computer...


----------



## treeman65

when I first moved to NC my buddies from home always said I would not last here cause of the hunting.BOY WHERE THEY WRONG. I have been here 11yrs and have put 7 deer on the wall.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I was so hooked on it I used to go before work everyday and if i had a bird going I would go to in late.


What's a killer is when they are hammering on the ridge behind my house when you walk out the door at 6:30 to go to work!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> when I first moved to NC my buddies from home always said I would not last here cause of the hunting.BOY WHERE THEY WRONG. I have been here 11yrs and have put 7 deer on the wall.


Thats not bad


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> What's a killer is when they are hammering on the ridge behind my house when you walk out the door at 6:30 to go to work!!!


that would suck.One of the guys I work with called me and told me about a big buck dead along the highway this year.So I wnet and found it and cut its head off and was in company truck right along the highway.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Thank you Bill!!! My phone takes really good pics...the images get messed up when they get resized by my computer...


yea i kinda figure it was your phone again. still look like a nice one from what i can tell. have to close my eyes and imagine


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> when I first moved to NC my buddies from home always said I would not last here cause of the hunting.BOY WHERE THEY WRONG. I have been here 11yrs and have put 7 deer on the wall.


NC has some great deer and turkey hunting...TN has got the birds, and this year some of the biggest bucks have fallen in a very long time. There is a 2400 acre lease on the mountain if front of my place...they killed a 152 inch 10 this year along with 3 more P&Y's. 15 minute down the road i rattled in...sort of a 130 class 8, he skirted me to check the wind, and the guy i was hunting with that day missed him!! I wasn't off from work for 4 days, and the 3rd day he smoked him!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hmmm sound like i need a invited to visit you during hunting season :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea i kinda figure it was your phone again. still look like a nice one from what i can tell. have to close my eyes and imagine


PM me your cell #, I sent it to Joe and James on there phones and the image is crisp!!


----------



## fishcatcher

you won't beleive this but i don't have a cell at this moment


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thats not bad


 I messed up on 2 other wall hangers.I lost a big buck a few years ago cause of a dumb guide.He put me in a stand before dark and right after daylight I shot a big buck at 264 yds with a rifle it got back up and ran.Well when he go there he says oh you are not supposed to shoot then in that field it is someone elses property.He then calls me 2 days later and told me that the landowner found it and would not let me have it. 9 pt just under 20'' I was so mad


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hmmm sound like i need a invited to visit you during hunting season :wink:


I ate two states worth of tags during deer season this year...i had alot of things just not fall into place, but still had a good time. Only got to hunt about 20 days...most years i spend more than that in Ohio!!


----------



## fishcatcher

only got one tag this year and i had tag soup with it. pretty bland :embara:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> NC has some great deer and turkey hunting...TN has got the birds, and this year some of the biggest bucks have fallen in a very long time. There is a 2400 acre lease on the mountain if front of my place...they killed a 152 inch 10 this year along with 3 more P&Y's. 15 minute down the road i rattled in...sort of a 130 class 8, he skirted me to check the wind, and the guy i was hunting with that day missed him!! I wasn't off from work for 4 days, and the 3rd day he smoked him!!


thats a good deer.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you won't beleive this but i don't have a cell at this moment


Nothing wrong with that. More money you can spend on Muskie plugs!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> only got one tag this year and i had tag soup with it. pretty bland :embara:


They don't do well on the grill at all!!


----------



## fishcatcher

i got too many now. two big lakewood box full. and six rods. not counting walleyes rods. then throw in archery stuff.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> thats a good deer.


Before it was leased out, i could hunt it...man there are some bruisers on that mountain!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> They don't do well on the grill at all!!


hence the soup silly goose. no burnt taste lol


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I messed up on 2 other wall hangers.I lost a big buck a few years ago cause of a dumb guide.He put me in a stand before dark and right after daylight I shot a big buck at 264 yds with a rifle it got back up and ran.Well when he go there he says oh you are not supposed to shoot then in that field it is someone elses property.He then calls me 2 days later and told me that the landowner found it and would not let me have it. 9 pt just under 20'' I was so mad


Man I would be pissed.

Again Your going to laugh. I have never killed a buck worth mounting. When I say worth I mean a least an main frame 8 with 16'' spread. 

I killed one back in 1990, I was 13 years old that would have went on the wall. I was useing a 12 ga.pump shot gun. I shot the deer once he fell and got up, I shot him again he fell and got up. I was out of ammo at that time I had already shot 2 does that morning. All with buckshot. Me and my dad track that deer to the hunting club that boarder are land. Which at the time was about 75 years from where I shoot the buck. We found where the deer had fell and seen where it was drug off. Talking about a heart broke 13 y/o.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> only got one tag this year and i had tag soup with it. pretty bland :embara:


only one tag ? Wow I would go nuts if we were limited to that.I shot 6 in NC and 2 in SC.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hence the soup silly goose. no burnt taste lol


Our grills aren't covered by 14 feet of snow down here!!! If we kill it...we grill it!! Crap, that sounded like the Nuge!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> only one tag ? Wow I would go nuts if we were limited to that.I shot 6 in NC and 2 in SC.


well i was bowhunting only in mn. i could have pick up four more doe tag but decided i wanted buck hunt only this year. could have hunted in wisconsin with my brother but no time off.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> only one tag ? Wow I would go nuts if we were limited to that.I shot 6 in NC and 2 in SC.


OK...i can see a "swap hunt" heading our way!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> well i was bowhunting only in mn. i could have pick up four more doe tag but decided i wanted buck hunt only this year. could have hunted in wisconsin with my brother but no time off.


ok I get to hunt anyday I want cause of working nights and I work 4 /10s


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> OK...i can see a "swap hunt" heading our way!!


now that's sound great. hunt or fish or combo


----------



## bowman_77

I had an ok season this year. I killed 4 and lost one opening weekend with the bow. All where does. I did not see the 1st buck while in the stand this year. Had pleanty on camera but none showed them self for me. There where 4 nice bucks killed on my lease this year. One was a 10pt with a 20'' spread. It was nice. 

I guess Im a doe sniper and not a buck killer. Its going to happen one day or another.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> ok I get to hunt anyday I want cause of working nights and I work 4 /10s


i use to work the graveyard 10-6. boy that was the best. go hunting or fishing after work. then go home take a nap.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I had an ok season this year. I killed 4 and lost one opening weekend with the bow. All where does. I did not see the 1st buck while in the stand this year. Had pleanty on camera but none showed them self for me. There where 4 nice bucks killed on my lease this year. One was a 10pt with a 20'' spread. It was nice.
> 
> I guess Im a doe sniper and not a buck killer. Its going to happen one day or another.


sure rub it in some more. hell i like shooting baldy just as much as bucks. just wanted to see if i can go a whole season holding out. well i did and last time i'm doing it too.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> OK...i can see a "swap hunt" heading our way!!


no problem. The deer are tearing up acorns not 50 yds from my door at night.They are using the lanes on my range like crazy.The crazy thing is I only shot on deer off the property here . I have 2 other farms I hunt and only hunted one this year cause I was so covered up with deer there.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no problem. The deer are tearing up acorns not 50 yds from my door at night.They are using the lanes on my range like crazy.The crazy thing is I only shot on deer off the property here . I have 2 other farms I hunt and only hunted one this year cause I was so covered up with deer there.


Sound like you need a deer killin team to head you way. I'll drive.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I had an ok season this year. I killed 4 and lost one opening weekend with the bow. All where does. I did not see the 1st buck while in the stand this year. Had pleanty on camera but none showed them self for me. There where 4 nice bucks killed on my lease this year. One was a 10pt with a 20'' spread. It was nice.
> 
> I guess Im a doe sniper and not a buck killer. Its going to happen one day or another.


cool we did great at our club in SC this year.The weekend after thanksgiving I had 2 big bucks chasing groups of does in the food plot and had 2 bucks fighting in the pne thicket behind me all at the same time.
So I went and shot a freak 10 pt 5 ''' bases still in velvet.He was confused,lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Man I would be pissed.
> 
> Again Your going to laugh. I have never killed a buck worth mounting. When I say worth I mean a least an main frame 8 with 16'' spread.
> 
> I killed one back in 1990, I was 13 years old that would have went on the wall. I was useing a 12 ga.pump shot gun. I shot the deer once he fell and got up, I shot him again he fell and got up. I was out of ammo at that time I had already shot 2 does that morning. All with buckshot. Me and my dad track that deer to the hunting club that boarder are land. Which at the time was about 75 years from where I shoot the buck. We found where the deer had fell and seen where it was drug off. Talking about a heart broke 13 y/o.


No laughing here, i shot my biggest when i was 15 with a slug gun in southern MI. I still have the rack, and just now getting around to putting it on the wall. 14 years ago i lived on Watts Bar Lake, a neighbor called me and said theres a buck in your back yard...he was always joking around telling me about the deer he would see when i was at work. I almost didn't go look, but he was pretty insistant that i take a look...so i did, and there was a 120 class nine grazing next to the woods about 45 yards from the house. I threw the phone on the coach, snuck around the corner of the house and he was broadside, smoked him with a muzzy!! The deer ran up and died in his yard!! lol BOTH of those deer were total luck, and not afraid to admit it!!


----------



## fishcatcher

off topic here guys. what vanes are you all using for 3D. i'm thinking of trying out the razor this year. been using blazer and quick spin. just something different i guess. oh yea what size too.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Sound like you need a deer killin team to head you way. I'll drive.


we will get something going this season.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> off topic here guys. what vanes are you all using for 3D. i'm thinking of trying out the razor this year. been using blazer and quick spin. just something different i guess. oh yea what size too.


xvanes


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no problem. The deer are tearing up acorns not 50 yds from my door at night.They are using the lanes on my range like crazy.The crazy thing is I only shot on deer off the property here . I have 2 other farms I hunt and only hunted one this year cause I was so covered up with deer there.


I had them in my yard during the rifle season this year...all does though.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> xvanes


Me too.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> off topic here guys. what vanes are you all using for 3D. i'm thinking of trying out the razor this year. been using blazer and quick spin. just something different i guess. oh yea what size too.


I have been very pleased with the mini blazers. They stear my X-ringers great.


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> I have been very pleased with the mini blazers. They stear my X-ringers great.


Oh dont let me forget All BLACK even the NOCK :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

i didn't see a deer during rifle season here. but then again i was arm with a canon xl-1s video camera. was out trying to film my buddy hunting. his first year deer hunting. did get one in wisconsin and i miss the shot on video. had to stop the deer for him so i grunted instead of filming.:embara:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> we will get something going this season.


Sounds good


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Oh dont let me forget All BLACK even the NOCK :mg:


oh i was using duravane in all black too. nock also.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Oh dont let me forget All BLACK even the NOCK :mg:


 I got some of those setup too.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I got some of those setup too.


They look good on the Ringers. I just need to black out the G nock uni bushings now.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> They look good on the Ringers. I just need to black out the G nock uni bushings now.


saving mine for cowboy in the smackdown.I am hoping either him or Mark is in my group in Gainesville.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> saving mine for cowboy in the smackdown.I am hoping either him or Mark is in my group in Gainesville.


where is that cowboy at anyway? did you scare him off.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> where is that cowboy at anyway? did you scare him off.


He's had a pretty bad day...


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> where is that cowboy at anyway? did you scare him off.


not sure why he has not been here.I do know he is shooting alot.He had arrows stolen out of his stool at the shop tonight


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, i have to work at 6am... and just noticed the time. Later.


----------



## fishcatcher

what a bummer. hope he catches those creeps.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys, i have to work at 6am... and just noticed the time. Later.


same here later



fishcatcher said:


> what a bummer. hope he catches those creeps.


You talkin about a beatdown. They would show nuff get one.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what a bummer. hope he catches those creeps.


Me too. Dirt bags like that need to be introduced to a big can of whoop ...


----------



## fishcatcher

yep they would deserve one for sure. k i'm going too. later folks.


----------



## bowman_77

And thats being nice. I hate a theif.


----------



## bowman_77

Same here later guys. :nixon:


----------



## treeman65

Well looks like I am going to Gainesville with some new bling on my bow.:shade::shade:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Well looks like I am going to Gainesville with some new bling on my bow.:shade::shade:


What kind of bling


----------



## CowboyJunkie

:darkbeer:Im still here fellas. Been getting a LOT of blank bailing in and some distance shooting. Yeah if I find those sorry SOB's its going to get ugly. I hate a thief worse than a murderer. Only thing I got to look forward to is finding someone in the shop shooting V1 X-Ringers. Only 2 other guys here own x-ringers and one of them shoots v5's and the other shoots v1's with feathers. Told my LPS owner its time for a stabilizer whooping. Now I REALLY NEED the new stab. Nice thick stiff bar and a LOT of weight in the end should thump his melon nicely!:shade:

As far as vanes....

Bohning X Vane 1.75's

Oh yeah and good morning!


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> :darkbeer:Im still here fellas. Been getting a LOT of blank bailing in and some distance shooting. Yeah if I find those sorry SOB's its going to get ugly. I hate a thief worse than a murderer. Only thing I got to look forward to is finding someone in the shop shooting V1 X-Ringers. Only 2 other guys here own x-ringers and one of them shoots v5's and the other shoots v1's with feathers. Told my LPS owner its time for a stabilizer whooping. Now I REALLY NEED the new stab. Nice thick stiff bar and a LOT of weight in the end should thump his melon nicely!:shade:
> 
> As far as vanes....
> 
> Bohning X Vane 1.75's
> 
> Oh yeah and good morning!


Sorry to hear that buddy. I hope you get him.

X2 on the good morning


----------



## APAnTN

I think Cowboy should give him a XTREME butt whoopin and possibly FLATLINE him

note: please dont follow my advise this was a shameless plug for my products


----------



## CowboyJunkie

oh its going to happen if i catch the rascal


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I think Cowboy should give him a XTREME butt whoopin and possibly FLATLINE him
> 
> note: please dont follow my advise this was a shameless plug for my products


Man thats a great one. I should have thought of that. I 2nd that:embara:

* SEE NOTE *


----------



## timbawolf98

Cowboy, if you see him coming through the door with your arrows I bet he'll be DOA :darkbeer:

Joe, I know of a spot of public land on the flood plain for whatever big river runs between Washington and Thomson, used to be covered up with hogs but its pretty hard to get to, might be worth taking a look at, I've just gotta remember exactly what it's called


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Cowboy, if you see him coming through the door with your arrows I bet he'll be DOA :darkbeer:
> 
> Joe, I know of a spot of public land on the flood plain for whatever big river runs between Washington and Thomson, used to be covered up with hogs but its pretty hard to get to, might be worth taking a look at, I've just gotta remember exactly what it's called


It wouldnt be called little river would it. Core of Eng. Land


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> What kind of bling


set of flatliners


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> set of flatliners


oh yeah. I know what you mean. I just ordered me a side bar for mine.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

still trying to decide on to wait for the new one or order a flatliner i keep going back and forth back and forth........ love my flatliner i got now


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> It wouldnt be called little river would it. Core of Eng. Land


I wanna say that's it, there are some decent deer on that land and a bunch of hogs, our old land used to back up to it so we hunted our edge of it every now and then


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> I think Cowboy should give him a XTREME butt whoopin and possibly FLATLINE him
> 
> note: please dont follow my advise this was a shameless plug for my products


I like that Mark! It could go very well in an ad for your stabs when it comes to a hunting situation....a play on words. "Get Xtreme with your stab to Flatline your deer....they're sure to be D.O.A.!!!":darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

:bump: for the Xtreme team


----------



## bowman_77

To the top.


----------



## bowman_77

Oh Tom good luck tonight and stay clear of that bus.:doh:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Just wanted to stop in and say hi


----------



## icefishur96

Check this out! Got my Carbon Creation grips today! Just need the stab and Im set!!


----------



## timbawolf98

Looks good Icefishur, I might have to check out those grips when I get my Accomplice


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Check this out! Got my Carbon Creation grips today! Just need the stab and Im set!!


Looks good bro!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh Tom good luck tonight and stay clear of that bus.:doh:


Thanks!! I dropped 2 this eve...far cry from what i have been shooting as of late!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks!! I dropped 2 this eve...far cry from what i have been shooting as of late!!


Nice shooting.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thanks!! I dropped 2 this eve...far cry from what i have been shooting as of late!!


good shooting


----------



## bowman_77

later guys off to bed. I need some sleep.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Thanks!! I dropped 2 this eve...far cry from what i have been shooting as of late!!


hey now nice shooting.


----------



## icefishur96

Thanks guys! :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

what color are your new grip? icefishur


----------



## bownut65

fishcatcher said:


> what color are your new grip? icefishur


what kinda stabilizer do you shoot that has a grip?:sad:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good shooting





bowman_77 said:


> later guys off to bed. I need some sleep.


Thanks!! See you later Joe.


----------



## bownut65

12 rings only said:


> Thanks!! I dropped 2 this eve...far cry from what i have been shooting as of late!!


i did that when I was 3 yrs old.


----------



## 12 rings only

bownut65 said:


> i did that when I was 3 yrs old.


And that would be....


----------



## fishcatcher

bownut65 said:


> what kinda stabilizer do you shoot that has a grip?:sad:


lol i was referring to his bow grip. got some new side plate and i couldn't tell what color they are.


----------



## bownut65

fishcatcher said:


> lol i was referring to his bow grip. got some new side plate and i couldn't tell what color they are.


so what stabilizers use siseplates.


----------



## bownut65

12 rings only said:


> And that would be....


shot 298 on vegas face at 20 yds at 3 yrs old


----------



## fishcatcher

bownut65 said:


> so what stabilizers use siseplates.


well if you didn't get it by now i guess you are not gonna


----------



## 12 rings only

bownut65 said:


> shot 298 on vegas face at 20 yds at 3 yrs old


Impressive.


----------



## fishcatcher

bownut65 said:


> shot 298 on vegas face at 20 yds at 3 yrs old


well that is very impressive


----------



## 12 rings only

*Bownut65*



fishcatcher said:


> well if you didn't get it by now i guess you are not gonna


Is about to get an INTERNET AZZ WHOOPIN!! Is he on our staff??


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Frigign know it alls. Id like to beat this guy like id like to beat the guy who took my arrows.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Is about to get an INTERNET AZZ WHOOPIN!! Is he on our staff??


whats going on


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Is about to get an INTERNET AZZ WHOOPIN!! Is he on our staff??


i have no idea. guess he was just trolling or just having fun. no big deal.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Idiot


----------



## treeman65

probably some kid


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> whats going on


Thsi guy shows up and starts "BLOWIN" about whatever. I'm for letting Cowboy get him and what's left...we will scape off the pavement!!


----------



## treeman65

good to see cowboy around


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thsi guy shows up and starts "BLOWIN" about whatever. I'm for letting Cowboy get him and what's left...we will scape off the pavement!!


good shooting tonight man


----------



## fishcatcher

yea he was definately trying to stir thing up. didn't take the bait though. lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thsi guy shows up and starts "BLOWIN" about whatever. I'm for letting Cowboy get him and what's left...we will scape off the pavement!!


hope to get your arrows shipped tomorrow I was sick all day and still dont feel to good.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Cant stand these little crap sitrrers that get on these forums. Just assume...welll ima hush before i get banned. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good shooting tonight man


Thanks James!! Check some of his posts...he's a kid or just a real piece of work!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hope to get your arrows shipped tomorrow I was sick all day and still dont feel to good.


Man that;s fine!! I hate that your feeling bad.


----------



## fishcatcher

you getting new arrows. what brand and spine.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Cant stand these little crap sitrrers that get on these forums. Just assume...welll ima hush before i get banned. LOL


I can get ya' out of time out!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you getting new arrows. what brand and spine.


Victory X-Killers...hell i don't know, What spine James?? lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

MARK, I NEED STABS BAD!!!!!! I couldnt hit crap last night. I was all over the dang place. Then come to find out I ordered my new string lengths wrong so my specs are close but still way out, cams were under roated. it was a mess. Got that straightened out and shot a 296 17x, but still felt like i was all over the place.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

X-Killers are a .200 spine


----------



## fishcatcher

gonna have to look into them. i been using fat boy. well off to look at their chart to see what spine i need.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you getting new arrows. what brand and spine.





CowboyJunkie said:


> X-Killers are a .200 spine


What Cowboy said.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Victory X-Killers...hell i don't know, What spine James?? lol


all xkillers are 200 spine


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> you getting new arrows. what brand and spine.


just like stabalizers there is only one good brand. 
Xtreme and Victory


----------



## CowboyJunkie

fishcatcher said:


> gonna have to look into them. i been using fat boy. well off to look at their chart to see what spine i need.


Spine dont matter on a target arrow:shade: Get some X-Ringers and be glad you did. By the way not MY X-Ringers, I am low now thanks to some punk. 350's will suit you fine tho.


----------



## fishcatcher

wow they are heavy. you guys must be using them for spot only. i'm looking for 3D arrows.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Man that;s fine!! I hate that your feeling bad.


thanks I should not have even come to work but I would rather take a sick day when I am hunting or shooting.I just hope I dont have to hook any poles tonight.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Fish i will be shooting them for IBO if my Burner gets here in time. Victory now makes a 10 gr tip to shave some weight off of them. Whats your Set-Up?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> wow they are heavy. you guys must be using them for spot only. i'm looking for 3D arrows.


check out the xringers if they are too heavy look at the xringer hvs.
if you just want one to see how it shoots out of your bow let me know.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Fish i will be shooting them for IBO if my Burner gets here in time. Victory now makes a 10 gr tip to shave some weight off of them. Whats your Set-Up?


10 gr tip?


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm looking at the 22hv now. my set up is 28 dl 61# now


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Ack 100gr tip. sorry


----------



## CowboyJunkie

you can get them down to about 380-390 graisn cut at 27". depending on your bow IBO you should be able to shoot them.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> 10 gr tip?


really light arrow ya know. lol i hate to see what f.o.c on those arrow would be too.


----------



## fishcatcher

with my light poundages and using a solo cam. i'm looking to go light as possible to get my speed up some. for those occasional miss judge yardages.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> really light arrow ya know. lol i hate to see what f.o.c on those arrow would be too.


that would be more like r.o.c


----------



## fishcatcher

so any you guy bowfish too?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> thanks I should not have even come to work but I would rather take a sick day when I am hunting or shooting.I just hope I dont have to hook any poles tonight.


I hope you don't for your sake!!! You , Me, Derek, Mark, and maybe Joe are about to get one hell of a winter storm this weekend!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Ive been but not much. dont really have a dedicated rig or nothing. would love to find me an older alum bass boat to build one with tho. My old Pro Craft just wont cut it.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so any you guy bowfish too?


When i had my bass boat i did.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Ive been but not much. dont really have a dedicated rig or nothing. would love to find me an older alum bass boat to build one with tho. My old Pro Craft just wont cut it.


At least you still have yours....


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> that would be more like r.o.c


No kidding!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I hope you don't for your sake!!! You , Me, Derek, Mark, and maybe Joe are about to get one hell of a winter storm this weekend!!!


Well I hope it misses all of us.If it messes us up too bad I will be working instead of going to gainesville.


----------



## fishcatcher

well the muskie boat don't do it either. i hate cleaning up all the blood afterward. mostly shoot from shore myself. only five minutes away from the mississippi river here. i got a parker ultra lite 31 set at 55#. man that thing blows right through them.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> just like stabalizers there is only one good brand.
> xtreme and victory


10-4!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

I do a bit, but not as much as I'd like to. A couple of my friends have the rigs all set up for it, but schedule issues always seem to mess something up. Don't ya just hate real life getting in the way of fun so much? lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> Well I hope it misses all of us.If it messes us up too bad I will be working instead of going to gainesville.


good time to use a sick day lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I hope you don't for your sake!!! You , Me, Derek, Mark, and maybe Joe are about to get one hell of a winter storm this weekend!!!


i'm not gonna say it i'm not gonna say it i'm not gonna say it.

































pansy


----------



## treeman65

I cant wait for the brown truck to show up with my new toys tomorrow.:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I do a bit, but not as much as I'd like to. A couple of my friends have the rigs all set up for it, but schedule issues always seem to mess something up. Don't ya just hate real life getting in the way of fun so much? lol


yea don't you hate that.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i'm not gonna say it i'm not gonna say it i'm not gonna say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansy


\for that you can go to time out.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Well I hope it misses all of us.If it messes us up too bad I will be working instead of going to gainesville.


They were screamin' about it tonite on the news. I hope it don't cause you to miss Fl!!! We are setting target for our shoot this weekend...i have to work both days because of inventory. That's what screws up my 3-d shoots ALOT!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> I cant wait for the brown truck to show up with my new toys tomorrow.:darkbeer:


Hey bring your spare set to G'Ville so I can shoot with em! just in case mine dont get here in time.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> \for that you can go to time out.


not again :aniangel::aniangel:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> They were screamin' about it tonite on the news. I hope it don't cause you to miss Fl!!! We are setting target for our shoot this weekend...i have to work both days because of inventory. That's what screws up my 3-d shoots ALOT!!!!


i used to be on call once a month and then I would have to work sat/sun.I would make me miserable to miss shooting or hunting.


----------



## fishcatcher

rattlesnake where are you in wi?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Tom, I will make you a HECK of a deal on my bass boat. Needs some new wiring after the dogs got hold of it but the boat and motor itself are SOUND. 87 ProCraft 1750V, with a 92 Mercury Blackmax2 with the oil system bypassed. New carb, stator, starteris new, new plugs, plug wires, new cranking and trolling motor batteries. Needs some seat work too but you can get them at bass pro cheap. Heck I even got new tires on the trailer. Id be willing to meet in Huntsville to get it gone.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm not gonna say it i'm not gonna say it i'm not gonna say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansy


I KNEW IT WAS COMING!!!! Most of us down here have mountains to deal with!! It doesn't bother me, freezing rain completely sucks, but the snows ok.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Spine dont matter on a target arrow:shade: Get some X-Ringers and be glad you did. By the way not MY X-Ringers, I am low now thanks to some punk. 350's will suit you fine tho.


you will be even lower after the smackdown.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I KNEW IT WAS COMING!!!! Most of us down here have mountains to deal with!! It doesn't bother me, freezing rain completely sucks, but the snows ok.


totally agree with freezing rain. The first thing my boss asked tonight is if my generator and chainsaw is working good.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah you can think that. Heck if Lancaster doesnt hurry up and get me my vanes here I will be fletching arrows as we shoot. LOL.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I KNEW IT WAS COMING!!!! Most of us down here have mountains to deal with!! It doesn't bother me, freezing rain completely sucks, but the snows ok.


you know i'm only kidding. i love snow. it's the freezing rain and cold wind that's get me. right now we are in a cold snap too. not too bad though.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah you can think that. Heck if Lancaster doesnt hurry up and get me my vanes here I will be fletching arrows as we shoot. LOL.


thats ok remember the guy that had to buy arrows when we were shooting the simms in MS last year just so he could shoot his range.lollllllllllllllllll


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah that was funny. And the guy who drove 7 hours only to open his melting hot bowcase to find his limbs were now cracked.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom, I will make you a HECK of a deal on my bass boat. Needs some new wiring after the dogs got hold of it but the boat and motor itself are SOUND. 87 ProCraft 1750V, with a 92 Mercury Blackmax2 with the oil system bypassed. New carb, stator, starteris new, new plugs, plug wires, new cranking and trolling motor batteries. Needs some seat work too but you can get them at bass pro cheap. Heck I even got new tires on the trailer. Id be willing to meet in Huntsville to get it gone.


Bryan your killing me!!! I'm putting cash back for a 660 Grizz that i'm after...when that's paid for, here comes the boat!! I had a Bullet with a S-3000, 2.5 Merc on it....Stupid fast, and one hell of a fishing platform! But i was SPIOLED this past spring when i guided one of my MDI truck drivers for a BFL tourney on Ft Loudon. He showed up with w Z-21 Ranger!!! 3 days of driving that rig around made me want to sell the house!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah that was funny. And the guy who drove 7 hours only to open his melting hot bowcase to find his limbs were now cracked.


now that would sucks. i hope he had a back up bow. i would if i was gonna drive that far.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah that was funny. And the guy who drove 7 hours only to open his melting hot bowcase to find his limbs were now cracked.


should have been with us in CO coulple years agne fool broke into my gun case thinking it was his and could figure out who 's gun was in it,


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> \for that you can go to time out.


That's my boy!!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> now that would sucks. i hope he had a back up bow. i would if i was gonna drive that far.


back up bows are for sissies. I went to Gainesville a couple years ago with my limbs taped up cause of splitters bad thing is I was shooting for a bow company at the time too.


----------



## fishcatcher

was it a hoyt


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> totally agree with freezing rain. The first thing my boss asked tonight is if my generator and chainsaw is working good.


That's not good....


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> was it a hoyt


nope


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> was it a hoyt


your grounded for a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

can't be a bowtech they don't splinter or blow up at all . i got two of them still.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> your grounded for a month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahaa i know i was gonna get someone with that


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> Bryan your killing me!!! I'm putting cash back for a 660 Grizz that i'm after...when that's paid for, here comes the boat!! I had a Bullet with a S-3000, 2.5 Merc on it....Stupid fast, and one hell of a fishing platform! But i was SPIOLED this past spring when i guided one of my MDI truck drivers for a BFL tourney on Ft Loudon. He showed up with w Z-21 Ranger!!! 3 days of driving that rig around made me want to sell the house!!!!!!


Well I suppose I should be honest. Mine is wicked fast too. Will run an easy 72 on smooth water with a full equipment load and loaded live wells. I have access to a 2009 Triton 21HP Dual console anytime I want. So really no need for mine as little as i fish anymore. Could do it for a 1/3 of the grizz 660.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> can't be a bowtech they don't splinter or blow up at all . i got two of them still.


Don't do it...don't do it...don't do it...


















































if you don't shoot them!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Well I suppose I should be honest. Mine is wicked fast too. Will run an easy 72 on smooth water with a full equipment load and loaded live wells. I have access to a 2009 Triton 21HP Dual console anytime I want. So really no need for mine as little as i fish anymore. Could do it for a 1/3 of the grizz 660.


I'm only gonna have to pay "that 1/3 rd" for the Grizz!! Those Tritons are sweet too!!! Mine would roll at triple digits with full fuel, wells, another guy and his gear. It was a fly weight hull-900 lbs, and the Merc made 320 hp at 8000 rpm!! My boat mechanic sold the motor off his APBA 1/4 mile drag Allison. He took it out after we set it up and ran it 118 mph lightly loaded and the thing was about to blow over!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> Don't do it...don't do it...don't do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't shoot them!!!


LMFAO:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol good one :darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

You know you want it. Early morning engine idling, sun coming up over the water line, carolina rig flapping in the wind as your shooting across the water on your way to your best kept fishing hole.


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys off to bed for me. have to get up earlier tomorrow.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> k guys off to bed for me. have to get up earlier tomorrow.


later and dont wet to bed.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> later and dont wet to bed.


Now that's a good one!!


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> You know you want it. Early morning engine idling, sun coming up over the water line, carolina rig flapping in the wind as your shooting across the water on your way to your best kept fishing hole.


That would be a Spook and a Flippin' Jig...yes i do...but not rite now!!! The Grizz would be a huge helper around the house!!


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Well I suppose I should be honest. Mine is wicked fast too. Will run an easy 72 on smooth water with a full equipment load and loaded live wells. I have access to a 2009 Triton 21HP Dual console anytime I want. So really no need for mine as little as i fish anymore. Could do it for a 1/3 of the grizz 660.


Who needs a fast boat for bowfishing!?!?!? 

I am in bowfishing central. We have a 19'x60" lowe roughneck with a 75 hp e-tec.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

No one needs the bass boat for bowfishing. I need to sell the bass boat to buy the bowfishing boat. lol.


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> No one needs the bass boat for bowfishing. I need to sell the bass boat to buy the bowfishing boat. lol.


O lol. Didn't read enough:embara:haha


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> rattlesnake where are you in wi?


I'm in South Central region....very near that tourist trap called Wisconsin Dells!ukey: It's not bad most of the time, but when tourist season is in full swing it gets old in a hurry....lol


----------



## 12 rings only

Good morning Xtreme team!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Good morning Xtreme team!


good night team XTREME well for some of us it is night.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good night team XTREME well for some of us it is night.


Ha Ha, was your "day" at work smooth??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Is about to get an INTERNET AZZ WHOOPIN!! Is he on our staff??


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Yeah...i just came in from a decent night at league then...:mg: He went away pretty quick when i told about his "posts"


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> was it a hoyt


That there is funny.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yeah...i just came in from a decent night at league then...:mg: He went away pretty quick when i told about his "posts"


He was just tring to stir the pot.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Good morning Xtreme team!


Morning




Looks like I missed a good one last night. DAYUM had to go to sleep.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That there is funny.:mg:


I grounded Bill for a month for that one!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I grounded Bill for a month for that one!!:darkbeer:


Im still rolling round on the floor from that one.


----------



## 12 rings only

Mark and I were picked on different teams...i'm pretty sure that it's tied up now with 2 weeks to go.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Ha Ha, was your "day" at work smooth??


not really but I am going to take some nyquil and maybe I can get rid of this crap.You guys have a good day.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Im still rolling round on the floor from that one.


Both "don't do it" post were classic!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> not really but I am going to take some nyquil and maybe I can get rid of this crap.You guys have a good day.


Get some rest!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

We have started playing a new quarters game during our league. Adds a bit of excitment to it. Everyone pitches in a quarter before the arrow is shot. You draw cards and partner up. The team with the most X's in the end wins the pot. Before the next arrow is shot everyone pitches in another quarter and you redraw teams to keep it fair. If there is a tie in the X count the end pushes over. Everyone kicks in another quarter and the teams remain the same for that end. Makes it real fun.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> not really but I am going to take some nyquil and maybe I can get rid of this crap.You guys have a good day.


8 days and counting. get your self some sleep and get over that crud.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> We have started playing a new quarters game during our league. Adds a bit of excitment to it. Everyone pitches in a quarter before the arrow is shot. You draw cards and partner up. The team with the most X's in the end wins the pot. Before the next arrow is shot everyone pitches in another quarter and you redraw teams to keep it fair. If there is a tie in the X count the end pushes over. Everyone kicks in another quarter and the teams remain the same for that end. Makes it real fun.


Yeah that sounds fun.



CowboyJunkie said:


> 8 days and counting. get your self some sleep and get over that crud.


Yeah hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> We have started playing a new quarters game during our league. Adds a bit of excitment to it. Everyone pitches in a quarter before the arrow is shot. You draw cards and partner up. The team with the most X's in the end wins the pot. Before the next arrow is shot everyone pitches in another quarter and you redraw teams to keep it fair. If there is a tie in the X count the end pushes over. Everyone kicks in another quarter and the teams remain the same for that end. Makes it real fun.


That would be fun except for the 2 preachers that shoot wouldn't go for it...


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah I could see where they would frown upon that.


----------



## bowman_77

cowboyjunkie said:


> yeah i could see where they would frown upon that.


x 2


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah I could see where they would frown upon that.


That's ok...one has already expressed interest in getting his next longbeard done.....LOTS OF QUARTERS!!! LOL


----------



## bowman_77

Hey Mark,

will that side bar ship this week.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's ok...one has already expressed intrest in getting his next longbeard done.....LOTS OF QUARTERS!!! LOL


Oh yeah.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I hope you don't for your sake!!! You , Me, Derek, Mark, and maybe Joe are about to get one hell of a winter storm this weekend!!!


Man it cold here now. There calling for rain this weekend. I hope not, have missed one tourney cause of it.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Man it cold here now. There calling for rain this weekend. I hope not, have missed one tourney cause of it.


Weather reporters here are really stressing the point that this system is going to put down freezing rain, sleet, and alot of snow if it hits us.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Weather reporters here are really stressing the point that this system is going to put down freezing rain, sleet, and alot of snow if it hits us.


i wouldn't be driving anywhere unless i have to. sound like a day to stay inside.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Weather reporters here are really stressing the point that this system is going to put down freezing rain, sleet, and alot of snow if it hits us.


Nasty


----------



## bowman_77

Afternoon bumb for Team Xtreme


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> just like stabalizers there is only one good brand.
> Xtreme and Victory


Nothing more to say


----------



## drockw

Good news guys. It appears bownut65 is banned


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> will that side bar ship this week.


It should next week. Im out of parts again



drockw said:


> Good news guys. It appears bownut65 is banned


thats a good thing


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Good news guys. It appears bownut65 is banned


Good deal.


----------



## bowman_77

apantn said:


> it should next week. Im out of parts again


oh ok


----------



## fishcatcher

drockw said:


> Good news guys. It appears bownut65 is banned


amen to that. how did you find out?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> amen to that. how did you find out?


I would like to know myself


----------



## 08toxikshooter

anybody shoot gainesville what kinda scores normally pop up for hunter and open c class???


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> anybody shoot gainesville what kinda scores normally pop up for hunter and open c class???


I'd say 14 up or more for both classes.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> I'd say 14 up or more for both classes.


34up won open C last year


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Good news guys. It appears bownut65 is banned


My day just got better!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> 34up won open C last year


Well.......


----------



## bowman_77

Good lord :mg: thats sum show nuff shooting right there


----------



## treeman65

Mark I love you man. The new stabs are awesome and they definitly calmed my bow down. I will post more later,:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Well.......


did you have a hand in that?



treeman65 said:


> Mark I love you man. The new stabs are awesome and they definitly calmed my bow down. I will post more later,:wink:


If i get some parts ill be spreading lots of love:tongue:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

cant wait till u get the parts in. think im leaning more towards the new setup than the flatliner but still not 100 percent sure lol hows everything going that way mark?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

APAnTN said:


> 34up won open C last year


that right there almost makes me not want to shoot open c lol


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> If i get some parts ill be spreading lots of love:tongue:


Oh yeah I deff. want one of the new stabs, Mark put me down for one.:wink:

Do you have a time frame on them.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> did you have a hand in that?


If "someone" wasn't sleeping all day...i could say...SIR YES SIR!!!! But i have to say no...this time!! HE HE


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> that right there almost makes me not want to shoot open c lol


Stay in the 10 for the first half...and lite up the known half. Not that i can do it, but that's it.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Mark I love you man. The new stabs are awesome and they definitly calmed my bow down. I will post more later,:wink:


I told you!!!:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Mark I love you man. The new stabs are awesome and they definitly calmed my bow down. I will post more later,:wink:


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I told you!!!:tongue:


You did say they where bad AZZ.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Good lord :mg: thats sum show nuff shooting right there


Thanks to ASA putting the 14 ring in play and making you aim where it's not natural!! OH...I just figured out why all the "Perfect shot RAGE HATER threads" :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> You did say they where bad AZZ.


Whose your daddy??


----------



## special

Any pics of the new target long rods yet??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Whose your daddy??


lol I just need to get my hands on one now.


----------



## 12 rings only

special said:


> Any pics of the new target long rods yet??


Mark posted some of the protos and how they work...it's just taking a little more time than expected.


----------



## bowman_77

What is an ASA Qualifier and what are they for.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> What is an ASA Qualifier and what are they for.


EACH State holds several qualifiers each year which you have to attend one to qualify for state championship


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> EACH State holds several qualifiers each year which you have to attend one to qualify for state championship


Oh Ok thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> EACH State holds several qualifiers each year which you have to attend one to qualify for state championship


I'm going to KY's state this year...i can be there...ASA site, shoot and be back before i can make it to TN's shoot site this year!!:zip:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> that right there almost makes me not want to shoot open c lol


you cant worry about the score last year every year the conditions and ranges are different with that the scores will change.I heard last year that the range in Gainesville was really short.
Plus you are shooting yourself in the foot worring about scores instead I concentrate of making 40 good shots,


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'm going to KY's state this year...i can be there...ASA site, shoot and be back before i can make it to TN's shoot site this year!!:zip:


depending on if I can get away that weekend I might go too.I change my membership to a lifetime so I dont need to qualify so I can shoot any state shoot I want.I usually shot VA and NC championship and need to win one.I lost the VA 2 yrs ago by one point.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom did you put everyone in time out last night :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom did you put everyone in time out last night :zip:


Dam sure tried!!! LOL:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

Well I got my flatliners today 1-30'' and 2-12''.I could not resist putting them on the bow and shooting even tho I have been sick.I put the the full stack of alum weights on the front bar and on one of the back bars oppisite the site.I have to say I actually like my pro elite now and I before I recieved these I didnt really care for how light the bow is but it was a pleasant change.
The craftsman ship of these stabs is awesome and boy do they look good.
thanks Mark.


----------



## treeman65

here is a picture on the flatliners


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Well I got my flatliners today 1-30'' and 2-12''.I could not resist putting them on the bow and shooting even tho I have been sick.I put the the full stack of alum weights on the front bar and on one of the back bars oppisite the site.I have to say I actually like my pro elite now and I before I recieved these I didnt really care for how light the bow is but it was a pleasant change.
> The craftsman ship of these stabs is awesome and boy do they look good.
> thanks Mark.


Now we're talking!!! Glad that you like them!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> here is a picture on the flatliners


NICE RIG...if i say so myself!!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Looks good even doe its a hoyt :behindsof























:jksign: Congrats


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> here is a picture on the flatliners


That is one sharp looking rig, and the stabs look GREAT!:darkbeer:


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

treeman65 said:


> here is a picture on the flatliners


Hey treeman?.......is your pro elite inferno-colored? Looks like it from the picture. My pro elite is as well. Awesome color! One of Hoyt's best IMO.

Just got done putting a new set of Vapor Trail strings/cables on it recently. Had them make me some colored red and orange with red center-serving and orange end-servings! Looks great.

Now all i need is that new target stabilizer, along with a matching side-bar, from Mark and i'll be set!:wink:

Just sent Mark a PM letting him know i've been holding off ordering until he was closer to having all the parts ready. Looks like an order is fixing to get placed!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

wow nice rig. looks at all those weight too. i'm gonna have to hit the gym with that.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Looks good even doe its a hoyt :behindsof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jksign: Congrats


Joe....go sit in the corner!!


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

12 rings only said:


> Joe....go sit in the corner!!


:lol:


----------



## 12 rings only

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Hey treeman?.......is your pro elite inferno-colored? Looks like it from the picture. My pro elite is as well. Awesome color! One of Hoyt's best IMO.
> 
> Just got done putting a new set of Vapor Trail strings/cables on it recently. Had them make me some colored red and orange with red center-serving and orange end-servings! Looks great.
> 
> Now all i need is that new target stabilizer, along with a matching side-bar, from Mark and i'll be set!:wink:
> 
> Just sent Mark a PM letting him know i've been holding off ordering until he was closer to having all the parts ready. Looks like an order is fixing to get placed!!:thumbs_up


I had a Inferno Pro Elite last year...sold it on here...then bought a Red Ember!! I think James is a Red fade Black...


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Joe....go sit in the corner!!


first one of the nite already.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> first one of the nite already.


:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe....go sit in the corner!!


:nono: 

What :noidea: :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

12 rings only said:


> I had a Inferno Pro Elite last year...sold it on here...then bought a Red Ember!! I think James is a Red fade Black...


Good looking Hoyt there! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

I'm not gonna say it, I'm not gonna say it


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm not gonna say it either.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :nono:
> 
> What :noidea: :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


You sound like my nine year old...LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

James when you gonna post up some better pics of that set up?


----------



## treeman65

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Hey treeman?.......is your pro elite inferno-colored? Looks like it from the picture. My pro elite is as well. Awesome color! One of Hoyt's best IMO.
> 
> Just got done putting a new set of Vapor Trail strings/cables on it recently. Had them make me some colored red and orange with red center-serving and orange end-servings! Looks great.
> 
> Now all i need is that new target stabilizer, along with a matching side-bar, from Mark and i'll be set!:wink:
> 
> Just sent Mark a PM letting him know i've been holding off ordering until he was closer to having all the parts ready. Looks like an order is fixing to get placed!!:thumbs_up


It is the red fade black.thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Good looking Hoyt there! :thumbs_up


Thanks!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I'm not gonna say it, I'm not gonna say it





fishcatcher said:


> i'm not gonna say it either.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> James when you gonna post up some better pics of that set up?


Finnaly...the heats off me!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Looks good even doe its a hoyt :behindsof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jksign: Congrats


 YEA YEA YEA I have shot them all and at least I dont have no I am not going there.:zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Finnaly...the heats off me!!:wink:


not quite buddy :wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Finnaly...the heats off me!!:wink:


I will borrow my gf camera this weekend and get some better ones.Unforunatley my digital camera was something that my ex stole when she decide to move out.Guys I am out of here for the night it makes for a bad night getting sick up in a bucket truck.


----------



## fishcatcher

go rest up and save some for that smack down with cowboy.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I will borrow my gf camera this weekend and get some better ones.Unforunatley my digital camera was something that my ex stole when she decide to move out.Guys I am out of here for the night it makes for a bad night getting sick up in a bucket truck.


Have a good one. And congrats again


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah get some rest man. Your gonna need it. But on a serious note dont get sick and fall out o that dang bucket. Go home before it gets to that point.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Finnaly...the heats off me!!:wink:


OH No you still in a real bad need for one :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> OH No you still in a real bad need for one :wink:


no joking there. you really really really need one.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah get some rest man. Your gonna need it. But on a serious note dont get sick and fall out o that dang bucket. Go home before it gets to that point.


Yes please!!!!:darkbeer: <<<----Nyquil!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> OH No you still in a real bad need for one :wink:


Yes i do...worse than James!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys...they are calling for 12+ inches of snow here...HUSH Bill!!:tongue: I'm the manager of a major grocery store meat shop....these people down here FREAK when the word....don't say it!!!! LOL SNOW is spoken by the weather reporters! I'm in for a very long day!!


----------



## fishcatcher

good luck buddy. people get so stupid when it snow. watch out for the crazy driver.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys...they are calling for 12+ inches of snow here...HUSH Bill!!:tongue: I'm the manager of a major grocery store meat shop....these people down here FREAK when the word....don't say it!!!! LOL SNOW is spoken by the weather reporters! I'm in for a very long day!!


You think they FREAK their, come on down a lil farther south. Then you'll see what the hell FREAKING out is. Remeber I'm in public safety and I get to see it all.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good luck buddy. people get so stupid when it snow. watch out for the crazy driver.


Just say rain here and people are crashing everywhere. It gets ugly.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> good luck buddy. people get so stupid when it snow. watch out for the crazy driver.


26 miles one way to work over one moutain and several high ridges!!! IT SUCKS when it's good weather.:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

Tom are you geting that off the weather channel or local news


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> 26 miles one way to work over one moutain and several high ridges!!! IT SUCKS when it's good weather.:angry:


Yeah be careful bro. Thats a long drive throw the mountains


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> You think they FREAK their, come on down a lil farther south. Then you'll see what the hell FREAKING out is. Remeber I'm in public safety and I get to see it all.





bowman_77 said:


> Just say rain here and people are crashing everywhere. It gets ugly.


I feed them...you fix them!! Now really, Joe, i feel like i'm speaking for the whole stab team when i say THANK YOU for you service!! You get a huge:thumbs_up I know there are other members that are in PS...i just can't remeber who they are...this goes out to them too!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom are you geting that off the weather channel or local news


Local...all 4 networks.


----------



## fishcatcher

i hope you have four wheel drive at least if you are getting that much snow. it's kinda mandatory here :wink: at least for us hunter and fisherman.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe I know what ya mean. granted I am only Paid Per Call but we get the idgits in the rain too.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I feed them...you fix them!! Now really, Joe, i feel like i'm speaking for the whole stab team when i say THANK YOU for you service!! You get a huge:thumbs_up I know there are other members that are in PS...i just can't remeber who they are...this goes out to them too!!!!


Thanks bro.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i hope you have four wheel drive at least if you are getting that much snow. it's kinda mandatory here :wink: at least for us hunter and fisherman.


Oh yeah...the wifes car would bulldoze the snow it's so low in the front!!


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> I feed them...you fix them!! Now really, Joe, i feel like i'm speaking for the whole stab team when i say THANK YOU for you service!! You get a huge:thumbs_up I know there are other members that are in PS...i just can't remeber who they are...this goes out to them too!!!!





CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe I know what ya mean. granted I am only Paid Per Call but we get the idgits in the rain too.


You too Bryan!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks bro.


All day long Bro!!!


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe I know what ya mean. granted I am only Paid Per Call but we get the idgits in the rain too.


Hey there's nothing wrong with being paid per call. I live in one county and work for another. The county I live in I have been a Vol. there for 13 years. The 1st 4 was 100% Vol. time and 4 years was a full time and now I am paid per call per drill also. I left there and came to the county I work for. 

Point IS nothing wrong with being a vol. FF .....You Know its either love it or hate it, I tend to love it.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> oh yeah...the wifes car would bulldoze the snow it's so low in the front!!


lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Been doing it for 7 years strong. We went PPC the beginning of this year. I wouldnt leave it for the life of me. Love it as much as archery if not more. I enjoy helping others, thats why I am on here.


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, i gotta get some sleep, NOT SHEEP!!!! lol, talk with you later.:thumbs_up


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Night Tom, have fun counting SHEEP


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

12 rings only said:


> Guys...they are calling for 12+ inches of snow here...HUSH Bill!!:tongue: I'm the manager of a major grocery store meat shop....these people down here FREAK when the word....don't say it!!!! LOL SNOW is spoken by the weather reporters! I'm in for a very long day!!


They're calling for a whole variety of precip. here from thursday evening through friday! They're not quite sure if we'll get mostly snow, or some significant ice with it. Everybodies hitting the grocery stores just like you said, as well as the gas stations for their generators. Salt and de-icer is going like hotcakes! Everybody here in my area in Missouri are still gun-shy when they mention "ice" after this time last year! We had so much destruction to the power lines and trees like you wouldn't really believe! I've never seen anything like it. Looked like a big monster went around smacking telephone poles, transmission lines, and trees down left and right. I was out of power for 5 days, but fortunately i have a generator. A good friend of mine was out for 21 days!

I hope anything we get is just good ol snow. Ice?? forget it!:nono:


----------



## bowman_77

Bro I know what you mean.


What caused you to get in it.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Guys, i gotta get some sleep, NOT SHEEP!!!! lol, talk with you later.:thumbs_up


later and drive carefully. have the wife plow a road for you first thing in the morning.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys, i gotta get some sleep, NOT SHEEP!!!! lol, talk with you later.:thumbs_up


Later buddy. Drive safe tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Been doing it for 7 years strong. We went PPC the beginning of this year. I wouldnt leave it for the life of me. Love it as much as archery if not more. I enjoy helping others, thats why I am on here.


Me too...i've been PMing a feller in FL about tech on his Hoyt Katera for an hour.


----------



## bowman_77

Like I said before Tom and the Xtreme team are good People.


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

12 rings only said:


> Now really, Joe, i feel like i'm speaking for the whole stab team when i say THANK YOU for you service!! You get a huge:thumbs_up I know there are other members that are in PS...i just can't remeber who they are...this goes out to them too!!!!


Absolutely!!....i 2nd that !:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

MoBo Act 4:12 said:


> Absolutely!!....i 2nd that !:thumbs_up


Thanks from the PS side of the team


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> Bro I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> What caused you to get in it.


I had a good friend in school who happens to be the chiefs son. LOL. He begged me to join and the first run I made I was hooked. Ive gone on to achieve FF1 & FF2, EMT-B, HazMat Tech, Aerial Operator, as we just purchased a new E-One 75 ft. quint.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> later and drive carefully. have the wife plow a road for you first thing in the morning.





bowman_77 said:


> Later buddy. Drive safe tomorrow.


Thanks guys!!! It's going to hit friday about mid day which is bad, because our temp are gonna be colder...i just hope we don't get any freezing rain. The "freaks" will buy the whole dam store out...then we won't get our trucks till monday...or later. The low temp sunday will be 15, so it ain't going nowhere soon!!


----------



## fishcatcher

you know most guys on here will go out of their way to help a fellow archer out. i know that for a fact. :thumbs_up


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks from the PS side of the team


You bet!


G'night fella's


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks guys!!! It's going to hit friday about mid day which is bad, because our temp are gonna be colder...i just hope we don't get any freezing rain. The "freaks" will buy the whole dam store out...then we won't get our trucks till monday...or later. The low temp sunday will be 15, so it ain't going nowhere soon!!


Good luck with that


----------



## fishcatcher

15 for low it's our high here buddy. stay warm and safe.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Like I said before Tom and the Xtreme team are good People.


Not like...bownut65!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> 15 for low it's our high here buddy. stay warm and safe.


Oh yeah, our DOT is clueless on how to take care of these roads when it gets like this. Brine solution first, then salt...IF it's about 20 degrees, and they don't plow until the roads have been drove on and packed down...which just makes it slicker!! They all need a lesson from the guys up there!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hey did someone ever mention why that joker was banned?


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> Not like...bownut65!!


I tried NOT to say it!! LOL:thumbs_up Later guys.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey did someone ever mention why that joker was banned?


He has several infractions / warnings...:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> I had a good friend in school who happens to be the chiefs son. LOL. He begged me to join and the first run I made I was hooked. Ive gone on to achieve FF1 & FF2, EMT-B, HazMat Tech, Aerial Operator, as we just purchased a new E-One 75 ft. quint.


Good deal... I got in it when I grad. high school. I got pulled over in a small town that I just moved to a week earlyer. I tried to talk my way out of the ticket by asking how do I join the FD. The Cop said as he was ripping the ticket out of the book. " I'll till you when you come pay you speeding ticket"

13 yrs later I am still in it. 

I am a Shift leader, I have FF1, FF1 Instr. FF1 live fire Instr. FSO, EMT-1 and many many more.

Glad to see I'm not the only ff on the team.


----------



## fishcatcher

i have to say our D.O.T up here are on it right away. even before the snow comes. they are out there salting the road. it's the inner city that get hit worse. nowhere to park the car out of the way for the plow truck.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> He has several infractions / warnings...:zip:


Who would have thought


----------



## fishcatcher

him infraction and warning. i don't believe it for a minute :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> him infraction and warning. i don't believe it for a minute :wink:


Yeah me either.


----------



## fishcatcher

anyone of you guys shot the SR-71 yet? i'm really thinking of getting one. only thing is i probably have to sell one of my bow first.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> anyone of you guys shot the SR-71 yet? i'm really thinking of getting one. only thing is i probably have to sell one of my bow first.


Whats that the strothers bow


----------



## fishcatcher

ya strother.


----------



## bowman_77

no dealers in my area


----------



## fishcatcher

i'll be trying one out pretty soon. hope i don't like it. or i'm gonna be selling the alien x.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'll be trying one out pretty soon. hope i don't like it. or i'm gonna be selling the alien x.


Good luck either way :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Well I'm out hear for the morning. Way past B-time 

Later


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe.


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> 26 miles one way to work over one moutain and several high ridges!!! IT SUCKS when it's good weather.:angry:


35 miles to school, 10 across town to work, and 31 back home. On my league nights, I am 37 from one place, and 45 from another. It seems like all I do is drive


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Good morning Xtreme Team.


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> anyone of you guys shot the SR-71 yet? i'm really thinking of getting one. only thing is i probably have to sell one of my bow first.


I have and im now a dealer for them. I will be shooting the Strother bows this year for 3d. Give one a try im sure you will love it



CowboyJunkie said:


> Good morning Xtreme Team.


Good morning to you as well:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> I have and im now a dealer for them. I will be shooting the Strother bows this year for 3d. Give one a try im sure you will love it
> 
> 
> so how does it compare to your pse? and yea i'm afraid i will like it alot too.
> 
> good morning xtreme team too.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Good morning Xtreme Team.


morning


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe, ya shoulda been here last night. We have a subdivision that has scared us from the moment it was built and last night the shyt like to have hit the fan. I am talking Million$ + homes with 10-15 feet between them. Had a alarm go out, smoke visible, in this subdivision. turns out everything is fine and well except for some melted siding on 2 homes. Guy forgot to cut his grille off and it finally got hot enough to burn the grille up and melt the siding on 2 homes. No other damage tho. it was a rush because everyone has said when one goes they will probably ALL go. I hate that subdivision. you can hardly get a dualy pickup down the streets much less a pumper.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe, ya shoulda been here last night. We have a subdivision that has scared us from the moment it was built and last night the shyt like to have hit the fan. I am talking Million$ + homes with 10-15 feet between them. Had a alarm go out, smoke visible, in this subdivision. turns out everything is fine and well except for some melted siding on 2 homes. Guy forgot to cut his grille off and it finally got hot enough to burn the grille up and melt the siding on 2 homes. No other damage tho. it was a rush because everyone has said when one goes they will probably ALL go. I hate that subdivision. you can hardly get a dualy pickup down the streets much less a pumper.


I know what you mean. We have quite a few subs like that. I have been on the fires that one houes has caught and 2 more have burned also due to the fast there so close. It makes for alooong day/nite


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe, ya shoulda been here last night. We have a subdivision that has scared us from the moment it was built and last night the shyt like to have hit the fan. I am talking Million$ + homes with 10-15 feet between them. Had a alarm go out, smoke visible, in this subdivision. turns out everything is fine and well except for some melted siding on 2 homes. Guy forgot to cut his grille off and it finally got hot enough to burn the grille up and melt the siding on 2 homes. No other damage tho. it was a rush because everyone has said when one goes they will probably ALL go. I hate that subdivision. you can hardly get a dualy pickup down the streets much less a pumper.


Do you remeber when that tire plant caught fire over in SC. I wanna say 10-11 yrs ago. it burned for like 2 weeks. I got to go play in that one. Well I say play it was ahole lota work.


----------



## someonescop

Anyone need any metal or carbon? :wink: :mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Now that would make for a heck of a decal!


----------



## treeman65

well I hope this storm misses all of us. I was just told that I am working all weekend if it hits us.


----------



## treeman65

I have to tell you guys my ex is a piece of work.She just came and took our suv with no notice.I guess I need to start driving my truck,:angry:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Least you gotcha good one now.


----------



## treeman65

You got that right and have been preparing her what to expect in FL.LOL

She brought her with her bf when they came and got it all he did was sit it the car and run his mouth.This is the same guy that kept calling me threating what an idiot.Well now that the ford is going back on the road if I see him on his bike I might show him what a oil pan looks like.:wink:\
I have wanted to drive my truck just dont want the gas mileage.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Least fuel isnt as high this year as it was last year


----------



## APAnTN

someonescop said:


> Anyone need any metal or carbon? :wink: :mg:


i like both of those Jim:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I have to tell you guys my ex is a piece of work.She just came and took our suv with no notice.I guess I need to start driving my truck,:angry:


wow was it in both your name or just her? maybe you better off with her taking it and getting out of your hair for good.


----------



## timbawolf98

APAnTN said:


> I have and im now a dealer for them. I will be shooting the Strother bows this year for 3d. Give one a try im sure you will love it


Is this the co-op you wrote about earlier on here? If my deal with Athens doesn't end up working out I may be making a trip up to try the Strothers line out


----------



## APAnTN

timbawolf98 said:


> Is this the co-op you wrote about earlier on here? If my deal with Athens doesn't end up working out I may be making a trip up to try the Strothers line out


come on up I promise it will be worth your drive:wink:


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12

Time to take it to the top!


----------



## bowman_77

someonescop said:


> Anyone need any metal or carbon? :wink: :mg:


Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## timbawolf98

APAnTN said:


> come on up I promise it will be worth your drive:wink:


So far I haven't had the funds to send in my Athens contract, if work picks up I'll be on board with them but if I don't get some work soon, I'll be headed your way later this year when I get something steady going


----------



## bowman_77

someonescop said:


> Anyone need any metal or carbon? :wink: :mg:


Hey mark How can I get the carbon X as my avatar


----------



## bowman_77

Well I shot a 149 with 19 X's tonight. I just couldn't hold steady for nothing.


----------



## mazdamitch333

bowman_77 said:


> Hey mark How can I get the carbon X as my avatar



Right click on the carbon X. Click Copy. Go into Microsoft paint and go to edit and Paste it. Save it. Go into you User CP on here and go to avatar. CLick browse and find it on your desktop or where ever you want to save it. Boom done!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Well I shoot a 149 with 19 X's tonight. I just couldn't hold steady for nothing.


still good shooting


----------



## bowman_77

mazdamitch333 said:


> Right click on the carbon X. Click Copy. Go into Microsoft paint and go to edit and Paste it. Save it. Go into you User CP on here and go to avatar. CLick browse and find it on your desktop or where ever you want to save it. Boom done!


Thanks 



treeman65 said:


> still good shooting


Thanks we have 2 more weeks left.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks we have 2 more weeks left.


cool if you only knew what I am doing the week before gainesville.:zip::wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> cool if you only knew what I am doing the week before gainesville.:zip::wink:


Do tell


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guy I have a question for you. I am shooting an 09 Mathews Dren LD set at 59#'s with 29 DL with an 80% letoff. The back wall on this bow is the best. I have been tring to shoot BT and have heard tha a lower letoff cam is better. The questions is if I went from an 80% to an 65% letoff cam would it help with making the backwall stiffer?

What are the adv. of the lower letoff cams?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yes a lower letoff cam will stiffen the wall up on a Dren LD considerably. I shot one last year and with a 65% cam it felt almsot as solid as the Apex7 I had. It was a huge improvement over the 65% cam. Also you will see a SLIGHT speed increase. Maybe 2 fps in the best of scenarios. Also 65% will get your holding weight up which means in reality the bow will feel a little lighter in your bow hand but also be more solid when aiming.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guy I have a question for you. I am shooting an 09 Mathews Dren LD set at 59#'s with 29 DL with an 80% letoff. The back wall on this bow is the best. I have been tring to shoot BT and have heard tha a lower letoff cam is better. The questions is if I went from an 80% to an 65% letoff cam would it help with making the backwall stiffer?
> 
> What are the adv. of the lower letoff cams?


I am not sure it it would change the backwall,But from experience it the lower holding weight you have the harder it is to shoot bt.I have tried both 80% and 65% let off and I wont buy nothing with 80 for targets.I also tried shooting a 40-50 bow for indoors and I didnt like it as far as bt or how it held.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Do tell


there will be a major change before Gainesville.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I know what it is too I know I know!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> I know what it is too I know I know!


you think sooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yes a lower letoff cam will stiffen the wall up on a Dren LD considerably. I shot one last year and with a 65% cam it felt almsot as solid as the Apex7 I had. It was a huge improvement over the 65% cam. Also you will see a SLIGHT speed increase. Maybe 2 fps in the best of scenarios. Also 65% will get your holding weight up which means in reality the bow will feel a little lighter in your bow hand but also be more solid when aiming.





treeman65 said:


> I am not sure it it would change the backwall,But from experience it the lower holding weight you have the harder it is to shoot bt.I have tried both 80% and 65% let off and I wont buy nothing with 80 for targets.I also tried shooting a 40-50 bow for indoors and I didnt like it as far as bt or how it held.


Thanks guys I will be placeing an order of one tomorrow. I really want to be consistant while tring to lean with BT. I shot a 65 letoff bow tonight and was able to excute the shot better then with my 80.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Oh I got a good idea based on something we discussed earlier.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks guys I will be placeing an order of one tomorrow. I really want to be consistant while tring to lean with BT. I shot a 65 letoff bow tonight and was able to excute the shot better then with my 80.


blank bale a few time a week goes along way too.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Oh I got a good idea based on something we discussed earlier.


shot I might have 3 more before the then.lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Oh lord! Answer my PM!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> blank bale a few time a week goes along way too.:wink:


I'm Going dumb here, but what is blank bale.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Oh lord! Answer my PM!


that is one option but doubtful. Might have an A7 A and C4 comming


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I'm Going dumb here, but what is blank bale.


back up to fifty yds draw back close your eyes and shoot
:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Oh lord. I knew it wasnt going to be good!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I'm Going dumb here, but what is blank bale.


no actually you get about 5 yds from your backstop with no target.Draw back,anchor,close your eyes and let the shot happen.


----------



## treeman65

I need to change my avatar to XTREME or Victory seeing they are the only 2 things any good right now.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> back up to fifty yds draw back close your eyes and shoot
> :wink:


Fifty yards  You got any extra X-Ringers I can borrow :wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Fifty yards  You got any extra X-Ringers I can borrow :wink:


 I was joking only do it at 5 yds
it helps alot I try to do it each time before I practice.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no actually you get about 5 yds from your backstop with no target.Draw back,anchor,close your eyes and let the shot happen.


OK that sounds better. I was thinkong it was somthing like that, but wasnt sure.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well I shot a 149 with 19 X's tonight. I just couldn't hold steady for nothing.


Nothing wrong with that Joe.:thumbs_up Have I missed a bunch!! My boy has been redoing logos, Cowboy tried to burn the subdivision down...what else? James lost a vehicle...Maybe i should go back to work.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> OK that sounds better. I was thinkong it was somthing like that, but wasnt sure.


I have got alot of people to try it and everyone has come back and said it help them.I learn it in a class i took/


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nothing wrong with that Joe.:thumbs_up Have I missed a bunch!! My boy has been redoing logos, Cowboy tried to burn the subdivision down...what else? James lost a vehicle...Maybe i should go back to work.


Lots of trauma here today.....oh I meant drauma. :wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Nothing wrong with that Joe.:thumbs_up Have I missed a bunch!! My boy has been redoing logos, Cowboy tried to burn the subdivision down...what else? James lost a vehicle...Maybe i should go back to work.


It has not been a good week for me for sure.I thought I was going to have to call you guys to bail me out today.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I have got alot of people to try it and everyone has come back and said it help them.I learn it in a class i took/


I will be giving it a try thanks


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> It has not been a good week for me for sure.I thought I was going to have to call you guys to bail me out today.


Your better then me, Cause someone would have gotten an XTREME AZZ KICKIN and would have FLATLINED. :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I need to change my avatar to XTREME or Victory seeing they are the only 2 things any good right now.


What did i miss??????????????????


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> It has not been a good week for me for sure.I thought I was going to have to call you guys to bail me out today.


We got your back no matter what it is!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> What did i miss??????????????????


What did we miss????


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> We got your back no matter what it is!!:thumbs_up


Thats right


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Your better then me, Cause someone would have gotten an XTREME AZZ KICKIN and would have FLATLINED. :wink:


OH I promised her bf that it is comming.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> OH I promised her bf that it is comming.:wink:


ATTA BOY!! Hey i wonder if a 30 inch Flatliner would fit in his pie hole????????


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> OH I promised her bf that it is comming.:wink:


OH yeah......:set1_punch:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> that is one option but doubtful. Might have an A7 A and C4 comming


What's up with the Pro-E???


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> ATTA BOY!! Hey i wonder if a 30 inch Flatliner would fit in his pie hole????????


a 38'' super swamper over top of him is way more affective.


----------



## treeman65

:


12 rings only said:


> What's up with the Pro-E???


ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
We are just not getting along for some reason.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> a 38'' super swamper over top of him is way more affective.


HELL YEAH!!!! That's what i'm talking 'bout rite there!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> :
> 
> ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
> We are just not getting along for some reason.


Dang...what cams are on it...i know i asked, but don't remember.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> HELL YEAH!!!! That's what i'm talking 'bout rite there!!!


I have f150 8'' lift 38 super swampers that wants to eat.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Dang...what cams are on it...i know i asked, but don't remember.


cam 1/2


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> cam 1/2


Put a set of Spirals on it before you ditch it...i know Gainsville is too soon to get that done, but it's worth a try, these bows are different creatures with the Spirals on them, they hols so much better...faster too.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Put a set of Spirals on it before you ditch it...i know Gainsville is too soon to get that done, but it's worth a try, these bows are different creatures with the Spirals on them, they hols so much better...faster too.


thats the same thing cowboy said.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I have f150 8'' lift 38 super swampers that wants to eat.


Get a plate for the front thats says...FEED ME!!!!:thumbs_up:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

:thumbs_up


12 rings only said:


> Get a plate for the front thats says...FEED ME!!!!:thumbs_up:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

Did I mention my new flatliners look good.


----------



## bowman_77

Later guys. I'll talk with yall tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Did I mention my new flatliners look good.


You sure did!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hmm truck and broken hoyt tonite


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> thats the same thing cowboy said.


That's the same thing that I say too


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Later guys. I'll talk with yall tomorrow.


I'm out too in just a few.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey did you all get hit with that storm today?


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> That's the same thing that I say too


:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hmm truck and broken hoyt tonite


hoyt is not broke just not getting along with me.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey did you all get hit with that storm today?


Be here around noon friday...uh today.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh that's right you are an hour ahead of me still. should have remember that since i'm a transplant myself. from jersey originally.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Be here around noon friday...uh today.


hope you dont get it too bad.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> hoyt is not broke just not getting along with me.


oh one of those days huh. i hate it when that happen.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> oh one of those days huh. i hate it when that happen.


you definitly got that right. I have 2 bows laying in my living room right now and both are stripped down.The bad thing I dont think I want to shoot either one in fl,


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hope you dont get it too bad.


Still looking at a foot of snow, that may start out as sleet, freezing rain, then heavy wet snow. I'm not looking foward to all the "DA"'s on the road.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Still looking at a foot of snow, that may start out as sleet, freezing rain, then heavy wet snow. I'm not looking foward to all the "DA"'s on the road.


wait till noon and then go. by then all of them are either in the ditch or wrap up with each other fender. hope you get just snow really. not as bad then.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> you definitly got that right. I have 2 bows laying in my living room right now and both are stripped down.The bad thing I dont think I want to shoot either one in fl,


what are they doing strip down? i had to readjust my rest today. freaking thing was loose and drive me bonker before i saw it.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what are they doing strip down? i had to readjust my rest today. freaking thing was loose and drive me bonker before i saw it.


Im not satisfied with the pro elite and dont think I cant slow my 82 down enough.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> Im not satisfied with the pro elite and dont think I cant slow my 82 down enough.


what is it 280 something limit. you can borrow my guardian or alien x then.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what is it 280 something limit. you can borrow my guardian or alien x then.


yes 280. thanks but im left handed.I believe I am buying at least one more bow tomorrow if not 3.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Im not satisfied with the pro elite and dont think I cant slow my 82 down enough.


What's your draw length???


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> yes 280. thanks but im left handed.I believe I am buying at least one more bow tomorrow if not 3.


that's a big different there 1 or 3 bow . all at once?


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> What's your draw length???


dl is 28


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that's a big different there 1 or 3 bow . all at once?


Yes it is...but i can't say anything, i bought my Pro-E and Alpha Burner within 2 week of each other.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> that's a big different there 1 or 3 bow . all at once?


good possibility
:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> yes 280. thanks but im left handed.I believe I am buying at least one more bow tomorrow if not 3.





treeman65 said:


> dl is 28


You can use my Alpha Max 35...you would have to shoot it gangsta style!!
Guys, i have a pretty busy day, so i'm out for the eve.:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

the most i did was two bow on the same day. one target and one hunting. same model too. guess what brand it was.

Hoyt


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You can use my Alpha Max 35...you would have to shoot it gangsta style!!
> Guys, i have a pretty busy day, so i'm out for the eve.:darkbeer:


be careful tomorrow man./


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom and watch out for those D.A. tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> be careful tomorrow man./





fishcatcher said:


> later Tom and watch out for those D.A. tomorrow.


:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman you better get those bow back together soon.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> treeman you better get those bow back together soon.


well it depends on if I buy any of these other ones.I will one tooorow if I decide to buy it its a good thing that I have a good supporting gf.


----------



## fishcatcher

what model are you looking to get? oops models :wink:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what model are you looking to get? oops models :wink:


apex apex7 and conquest 4


----------



## fishcatcher

oh here i was thinking ultra elite or contender. why the mathew. granted they are nice target model you are looking at. wouldn't mind having a apex myself.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> oh here i was thinking ultra elite or contender. why the mathew. granted they are nice target model you are looking at. wouldn't mind having a apex myself.


I sold my Apex7 when I shot this bow and as my buddies all told me numerous times I was shooting the best they have ever seen me shoot.


----------



## treeman65

I hope nobody is affected by the storm today.


----------



## fishcatcher

yep hope they stay iniside instead. k i'm off to bed later treeman.


----------



## treeman65

:thumbs_up


someonescop said:


> Anyone need any metal or carbon? :wink: :mg:


thanks I saved that to my pictures then put it on my desk top.It came out really cool front of the x is green sides are blue with black background:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

Good mornng guys. James im going to be doing a big change too before fl. The brown truck is scheduled to deliver my bow tuesday and then i have to change arrows to slow it down get the centershot shot in and fine tuned and learn the feel of a different bow brand I think im crazy too at least ive already got a good excuse if i shoot bad:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Good mornng guys. James im going to be doing a big change too before fl. The brown truck is scheduled to deliver my bow tuesday and then i have to change arrows to slow it down get the centershot shot in and fine tuned and learn the feel of a different bow brand I think im crazy too at least ive already got a good excuse if i shoot bad:tongue:


I hope you have good luck with your new bow. I know I didnt but my stabilizers look awesome.:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> I hope you have good luck with your new bow. I know I didnt but my stabilizers look awesome.:thumbs_up


Im glad you are liking them can you call me about the weights around 7:30


----------



## APAnTN

how do you all like this logo


----------



## someonescop

The high resolution logos look sweet...can't wait to see them on everything..cars, boats, planes. :mg: :wink:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> how do you all like this logo


looks greattttttttttttttttttt


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> how do you all like this logo


OH yeeeaaaahhhh


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes 280. thanks but im left handed.I believe I am buying at least one more bow tomorrow if not 3.


you know what to buy.....Now buy it. :thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> you know what to buy.....Now buy it. :thumbs_up


you sound like my gf and man am I thankful that she does not look like you.lol


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you sound like my gf and man am I thankful that she does not look like you.lol


lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> lol


she wants me to get my stuff right so I can win her some money.:wink:
Heck she made 100% profit off me last weekend on the long distance shoot.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> how do you all like this logo


Bump for the Flatliner Pro XL


----------



## bowman_77

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Great looking logo Mark. James, deffinately give the spirals a try. You may be surprised at how much better it holds.


----------



## treeman65

ok guys I need help.I need a 28'' max cam for a left handed conquest 4 in a hurry.
thanks for any help/


----------



## bowman_77

Treeman you gots a PM


----------



## bowman_77

Looks like on the radar that Mark and Tom are getting hit pretty hard.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Looks like on the radar that Mark and Tom are getting hit pretty hard.


we are getting it now its already white I just wonder what it looks like in the am


----------



## mazdamitch333

fDid you pick up what I think you picked up Mark? If so I need a reveiw of it. Really interested in them.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> we are getting it now its already white I just wonder what it looks like in the am


Good luck with that yall


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> how do you all like this logo


Oh very nice Jim!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Great looking logo Mark. James, deffinately give the spirals a try. You may be surprised at how much better it holds.


Please do, you won't be disapointed!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Looks like on the radar that Mark and Tom are getting hit pretty hard.


Just got home from work, the top of Clinch mountain is starting to freeze up, got about a 1/2 inch of fine wet snow, i'm with Mark, the morning and throughout the day will tell.


----------



## 12 rings only

Can some body post up the "carbon X" again please, it didn't show up on my computer.


----------



## bowman_77

Is this it.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

mazdamitch333 said:


> fDid you pick up what I think you picked up Mark? If so I need a reveiw of it. Really interested in them.


not yet


----------



## treeman65

apantn said:


> we are getting it now its already white i just wonder what it looks like in the am


we are getting it here too.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Is this it.:wink:


Yap!! thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> we are getting it here too.


Where in NC do you live James???


----------



## bowman_77

Nothing but rain here so far. It suppost to turn in to ice tomorrow. I really hope it doesnt I'll be at the fire house.:BangHead:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Where in NC do you live James???


Crackhoville oh I mean Burlington.


----------



## bowman_77

Does anyone have a RH 29''DL 65% Dren. LD cam they can part ways with.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Does anyone have a RH 29''DL 65% Dren. LD cam they can part ways with.


i will check at the shop here tomorrow.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i will check at the shop here tomorrow.


Thanks


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Gotta love all the idiots that cant drive in the rain. Single MVA with entrapment. Geez I wish people would learn how to drive in the rain. I wouldnt be soaking arse wet right now.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Crackhoville oh I mean Burlington.


You shouldn't call your "X" that...:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Gotta love all the idiots that cant drive in the rain. Single MVA with entrapment. Geez I wish people would learn how to drive in the rain. I wouldnt be soaking arse wet right now.


I love the morons that see cones out all long the road and all the lights flashing onT my truck then they still dont slow down .The ones that are worse turn there highbeams on when they come up on me working.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You shouldn't call your "X" that...:tongue:


lolllllllllllllllllllllllllll might as well be she lives one block from the hood.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Nothing but rain here so far. It suppost to turn in to ice tomorrow. I really hope it doesnt I'll be at the fire house.:BangHead:


I hate ice!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You shouldn't call your "X" that...:tongue:


seriously you can find crack or ho s everywhere in this town but cant find a cam what is this world comming to.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> I love the morons that see cones out all long the road and all the lights flashing onT my truck then they still dont slow down .The ones that are worse turn there highbeams on when they come up on me working.


Yeah we had a dumbarse like to run all up in the rear of our pumper.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> seriously you can find crack or ho s everywhere in this town but cant find a cam what is this world comming to.


I fill your pain. Besides solo archery my local shop is the 2nd in the state on sells for mathews and they dont have mine either.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah we had a dumbarse like to run all up in the rear of our pumper.


that is why i carry a 3pound hammer in my bucket.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I love the morons that see cones out all long the road and all the lights flashing onT my truck then they still dont slow down .The ones that are worse turn there highbeams on when they come up on me working.


17 of the 26 miles i drive is through a construction zone two lane and no passing...45 mph. People it's not freakin race track!! They will get behind me and try to push me out of the way...it don't happen!!! If it's not a big truck, i've been known to show them a little bumper in a slight hurry.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Gotta love all the idiots that cant drive in the rain. Single MVA with entrapment. Geez I wish people would learn how to drive in the rain. I wouldnt be soaking arse wet right now.


Oh boy do I like cutting up cars.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> 17 of the 26 miles i drive is through a construction zone two lane and no passing...45 mph. People it's not freakin race track!! They will get behind me and try to push me out of the way...it don't happen!!! If it's not a big truck, i've been known to show them a little bumper in a slight hurry.:wink:


shoot I drive a 550 diesel bucket truck and I am not afraid to let then see bumper either.I also have 4 spotlights in the back that have a dumb arse button.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> seriously you can find crack or ho s everywhere in this town but cant find a cam what is this world comming to.


Not any good at all!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> shoot I drive a 550 diesel bucket truck and I am not afraid to let then see bumper either.I also have 4 spotlights in the back that have a dumb arse button.:wink:


I love the dumb arse button!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I hate ice!!


Me too. We are over due for a bad ice storm. The last on was in 05-06 and 90% of the town was with power for a week. And guess what I was on duty that night also. I ran 26 call in a 24 hr shift. I couldnt clear from a call be for I had another. It was a loooong day and nite.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Gotta love all the idiots that cant drive in the rain. Single MVA with entrapment. Geez I wish people would learn how to drive in the rain. I wouldnt be soaking arse wet right now.


Single MVA...with entrapment!!! What in hell did they do...hit a parking lot??????


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I love the dumb arse button!!!


hey you should see when I have someone on my arse and I will slow down and turn all the lights on like I am working.lolllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> that is why i carry a 3pound hammer in my bucket.:wink:


DAYUM!!!!!! That would leave a mark from 22 feet:thumbs_up!!!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Me too. We are over due for a bad ice storm. The last on was in 05-06 and 90% of the town was with power for a week. And guess what I was on duty that night also. I ran 26 call in a 24 hr shift. I couldnt clear from a call be for I had another. It was a loooong day and nite.


makes a good paycheck tho.


----------



## bowman_77

James what kind of work do you do. Gotta be something in the utilities field with the bucket truck


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hey you should see when I have someone on my arse and I will slow down and turn all the lights on like I am working.lolllllllllllllllllllll


Do you have a "ride along program" HE HE!!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> Single MVA...with entrapment!!! What in hell did they do...hit a parking lot??????


Yeah they decided they wanted to park in the edge of the tree line on their side.

Decided to SQUEEZE it in their sideways at a nice little incline.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> DAYUM!!!!!! That would leave a mark from 22 feet:thumbs_up!!!!


i was training a guy and he told me he could get traffic to stop so i grab that hammer and stepped in front of the first car like I was going to throw it.I felt bad afterwards cause I thought the guy was going to have a heartattack but he did stop.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> hey you should see when i have someone on my arse and i will slow down and turn all the lights on like i am working.lolllllllllllllllllllll


lol


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah they decided they wanted to park in the edge of the tree line on their side.
> 
> Decided to SQUEEZE it in their sideways at a nice little incline.


i love when they hit trees instead of poles it makes my job easier.:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Moron drivers. I always liked hitting the ENERGIZE button on my commander unit for the trailer brakes. Lots of smoke and NO BRAKE LIGHTS! haha:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James what kind of work do you do. Gotta be something in the utilities field with the bucket truck


lead maintance tech /fiber splicer


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Do you have a "ride along program" HE HE!!!!!


lollllllllllllllllllll


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> makes a good paycheck tho.


I'd say it does.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> lead maintance tech /fiber splicer


And SHEEP HERDER:zip:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'd say it does.


I went to fl to work for a month when they had all those hurricanes a few years ago. i averaged 150 hrs ever 2 weeks while I was there.I loved my check unforunatley the govorment did too.


----------



## bowman_77

later guys. gotta get up at 5am so we'll talk tomorrow.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> And SHEEP HERDER:zip:


who asked you the notice at the top of the thread says "" NO HOMOS ALLOWED""


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I went to fl to work for a month when they had all those hurricanes a few years ago. i averaged 150 hrs ever 2 weeks while I was there.I loved my check unforunatley the govorment did too.


Yeah thats the bad part


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> later guys. gotta get up at 5am so we'll talk tomorrow.


be safe and I will check on that cam


----------



## 12 rings only

cowboyjunkie said:


> yeah they decided they wanted to park in the edge of the tree line on their side.
> 
> Decided to squeeze it in their sideways at a nice little incline.





treeman65 said:


> i was training a guy and he told me he could get traffic to stop so i grab that hammer and stepped in front of the first car like i was going to throw it.i felt bad afterwards cause i thought the guy was going to have a heartattack but he did stop.


priceless!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> be safe and I will check on that cam


Thanks yall be safe also with all that snow you guys are getting.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> And SHEEP HERDER:zip:





treeman65 said:


> who asked you the notice at the top of the thread says "" NO HOMOS ALLOWED""


roflmao!!! I can't take you two nowhere.:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks yall be safe also with all that snow you guys are getting.


take care Joe.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> roflmao!!! I can't take you two nowhere.:tongue:


once I posted that he was gone.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> roflmao!!! I can't take you two nowhere.:tongue:


You aint seen nothing yet Tom!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> You aint seen nothing yet Tom!


yea like TX last year?:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> You aint seen nothing yet Tom!


Piss on shooting...i'm gonna video you two!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey I cant help it you tried to pick up a toothless hooker!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Piss on shooting...i'm gonna video you two!!!!:thumbs_up


man just a trip from the hotel to dq was an adventure last year in TX.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey I cant help it you tried to pick up a toothless hooker!


now come on I did almost run her over when she went to raise her shirt.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> man just a trip from the hotel to dq was an adventure last year in TX.


LMAO who knew a 5 minute drive could be so funny. Rememeber the guy you punked out at the redlight?


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> LMAO who knew a 5 minute drive could be so funny. Rememeber the guy you punked out at the redlight?


heyy his girl thought it was cool.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

he had the charles manson stare going on


----------



## treeman65

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


CowboyJunkie said:


> he had the charles manson stare going on


the look on guys face at the hotel that kept stare at sarah was pricless when I raised my shirt and they knew they were busted.:darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

lmao hell yeah it was


----------



## treeman65

I told Donna I was going to get a mohawk and have her dye it blue for Gainesville


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> LMAO who knew a 5 minute drive could be so funny. Rememeber the guy you punked out at the redlight?


You guys have gotta explain this more....


----------



## CowboyJunkie

We decided to go get some ice cream in Texas after the first round. So we all load up, 4 of us, and go get some ice cream. Well on the way there James tries to run over some poor woman walking her dog, and then tries to get her to flash him. Well after we almost get thrown out of Dairy queen, on the return trip we see this guy walking down the sidewalk. I am riding shotgun, James pulls over, rolls the window down and tells the guy I was looking for the nearest flu flu bar. I couldnt get low enough in the seat or roll the window up fast enough. It was funny as all get out.


----------



## 12 rings only

I just looked outside, and in 30 minutes, we got a 1 1/4 more snow!!


----------



## treeman65

I am probably the only woman to turn dairy queen xxxxx rated.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I just looked outside, and in 30 minutes, we got a 1 1/4 more snow!!


oh the roads are terrible here and I am the farther east I can get in our system almost in Raleigh,


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> We decided to go get some ice cream in Texas after the first round. So we all load up, 4 of us, and go get some ice cream. Well on the way there James tries to run over some poor woman walking her dog, and then tries to get her to flash him. Well after we almost get thrown out of Dairy queen, on the return trip we see this guy walking down the sidewalk. I am riding shotgun, James pulls over, rolls the window down and tells the guy I was looking for the nearest flu flu bar. I couldnt get low enough in the seat or roll the window up fast enough. It was funny as all get out.


:OMG:They will shoot our azzs for that at London!! That's just freakin too funny!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> :OMG:They will shoot our azzs for that at London!! That's just freakin too funny!!!:thumbs_up


oh I picked one up in london last year too.lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> :OMG:They will shoot our azzs for that at London!! That's just freakin too funny!!!:thumbs_up


when were are in london this year I am staying out of pizzia hut for sure.ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh the roads are terrible here and I am the farther east I can get in our system almost in Raleigh,


There was 1.5 inches of snow, then it sleeted for over an hour, then like a light switch...goose feathers falling out of the sky!! And it's snowing harder now!! Glad i have a posi rear and limited slip in the front of the Nissan...and a brand new set of Good Year Auroras!! We have several little weather systems so far and haven't had to put in if 4wd...i'm gonna have to this time though!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh I picked one up in london last year too.lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Was you in the F-150??


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> when were are in london this year I am staying out of pizzia hut for sure.ukey:


OH MAN...that PH will give you the "SCATTER-GUN CHITS"


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> OH MAN...that PH will give you the "SCATTER-GUN CHITS"


no the truck was home..Actually it was the waitress.:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I am probably the only woman to turn dairy queen xxxxx rated.


"Only Woman"


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no the truck was home..Actually it was the waitress.:zip:


I can only imagine.............A :beer: truck load wouldn't help her much huh?


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> "Only Woman"


not sure if she even qualified as that lol


----------



## fishcatcher

hey guys. if i lower my rest would that raise cause me to raise my sight up? sure loc supreme sight btw.


----------



## fishcatcher

what no one know this?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hey guys. if i lower my rest would that raise cause me to raise my sight up? sure loc supreme sight btw.


yes it will


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what no one know this?


patience grasshopper


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> patience grasshopper


lol i am be patience. just frustrate today. one of those day that nothing goes right. was at the range shooting the alien. notice my sight mark was not at where they should be. right now my 30 yards mark is actually 20.


----------



## treeman65

i understand being frustrated.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol i am be patience. just frustrate today. one of those day that nothing goes right. was at the range shooting the alien. notice my sight mark was not at where they should be. right now my 30 yards mark is actually 20.


are you sure your peep didnt move


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i understand being frustrated.:wink:


lol i bet you do at that :wink:. should have known something would be wrong. i did tighten my rest the other night. notice it was loose. guess i may have it set too high. just though about it about twenty minutes ago


----------



## treeman65

wat kind of rest are you shooting? the reason I aks is I had a kid mess with my spring steel on time and it really messed me up cause I little bite of change there goes a long ways.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what no one know this?


I was checking to see if James knew this...J/K!!
Guys have a good safe night...got 4.5 inches of snow now, still lots heading our way. After 105 or so posts, i've done my part to shrink this sites bandwidth!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol i bet you do at that :wink:. should have known something would be wrong. i did tighten my rest the other night. notice it was loose. guess i may have it set too high. just though about it about twenty minutes ago


move the rest alittle bit at a time till it matches your site marks that way it does not mess with how your bow was tuned.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I was checking to see if James knew this...J/K!!
> Guys have a good safe night...got 4.5 inches of snow now, still lots heading our way.


have a good one.


----------



## fishcatcher

k Tom have a fun time tomorrow. 

James i have a limb driver. it's on all my bow. well except the bowfishing one. gonna go back tomorrow and shoot again. so you think i should move it down?


----------



## treeman65

i Hope everyone is being safe.We are getting hit with ice right now on top of the snow.


----------



## someonescop

12 rings only said:


> There was 1.5 inches of snow, then it sleeted for over an hour, then like a light switch...goose feathers falling out of the sky!! And it's snowing harder now!! Glad i have a posi rear and limited slip in the front of the Nissan...and a brand new set of Good Year Auroras!! We have several little weather systems so far and haven't had to put in if 4wd...i'm gonna have to this time though!!!


Why couldn't you have those last year? :wink: Next time bring a shovel up here. :darkbeer:


----------



## HOYT68

Hey mark,
check out this pic of my bow i call it the mark malone butt kickin machine!!!!!!
Awesome combo hoyt,sure loc,wicked1strings and last but by far NOT the least my new 26" xtreme stab
this is for you bud


----------



## icefishur96

treeman65 said:


> i Hope everyone is being safe.We are getting hit with ice right now on top of the snow.


Be careful!! We had all that mess last week. Still have 2000-3000 homes up north here with out power!!! It has been in the -0 to -15 at night. Lots of generators.


----------



## treeman65

icefishur96 said:


> Be careful!! We had all that mess last week. Still have 2000-3000 homes up north here with out power!!! It has been in the -0 to -15 at night. Lots of generators.


thanks man I am going home for a couple hours of sleep and will probably be call back out by noon.


----------



## bowman_77

HOYT68 said:


> Hey mark,
> check out this pic of my bow i call it the mark malone butt kickin machine!!!!!!
> Awesome combo hoyt,sure loc,wicked1strings and last but by far NOT the least my new 26" xtreme stab
> this is for you bud


Looks good


----------



## bowman_77

man I missed all kinds of fun last nite.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> patience grasshopper


Classic LOL


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Piss on shooting...i'm gonna video you two!!!!:thumbs_up


That would be lots of fun.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I just looked outside, and in 30 minutes, we got a 1 1/4 more snow!!


Dang



12 rings only said:


> There was 1.5 inches of snow, then it sleeted for over an hour, then like a light switch...goose feathers falling out of the sky!! And it's snowing harder now!! Glad i have a posi rear and limited slip in the front of the Nissan...and a brand new set of Good Year Auroras!! We have several little weather systems so far and haven't had to put in if 4wd...i'm gonna have to this time though!!!


Good luck with that



12 rings only said:


> I was checking to see if James knew this...J/K!!
> Guys have a good safe night...got 4.5 inches of snow now, still lots heading our way. After 105 or so posts, i've done my part to shrink this sites bandwidth!!






icefishur96 said:


> Be careful!! We had all that mess last week. Still have 2000-3000 homes up north here with out power!!! It has been in the -0 to -15 at night. Lots of generators.


Hope all is well for you guys


----------



## bowman_77

:bump:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe, What can ya build me to match a Blue Fusion Ultra Elite? Would like a wrist sling but one that does not attatch to the bow. Wanting something that hooks on your wrist then wraps around the grip and attatches back to itself. Im thinking Neon Blue, Black and Silver but am open to any suggestions!

http://www.merlinarcherycentre.co.uk/acatalog/Aurora_Competition_Wrist_Sling.html


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe, What can ya build me to match a Blue Fusion Ultra Elite? Would like a wrist sling but one that does not attatch to the bow. Wanting something that hooks on your wrist then wraps around the grip and attatches back to itself. Im thinking Neon Blue, Black and Silver but am open to any suggestions!
> 
> http://www.merlinarcherycentre.co.uk/acatalog/Aurora_Competition_Wrist_Sling.html


I havent made any thing like that before. Give me a few days a let me play round with a few ideas I have. I am sure we can find something you like.


----------



## drockw

Lots of snow here!!! Me and the little toy yoda have been cruising around all day


----------



## txarcher1

*Hows the Proto. coming on the new stabs? *


----------



## CowboyJunkie

James I got bad news man...














5 days till the BEAT DOWN!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

wish i could go to gainseville this year owell give me some time to practice more for augusta and possibly columbus good luck to everyone going to gainsevile


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> wish i could go to gainseville this year owell give me some time to practice more for augusta and possibly columbus good luck to everyone going to gainsevile


Yeah I should have made plans to go too


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> James I got bad news man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days till the BEAT DOWN!!!!!:darkbeer:


boy are you going to look bad when I beat you with my hunting bow.Shoot I have a browning micro midas I might set it up just for the smackdown,:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Lots of snow here!!! Me and the little toy yoda have been cruising around all day


cant be too much snow if the rice burner is getting you around:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

We have some ICE now and it sleating. :frusty::frusty:


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> Hey mark,
> check out this pic of my bow i call it the mark malone butt kickin machine!!!!!!
> Awesome combo hoyt,sure loc,wicked1strings and last but by far NOT the least my new 26" xtreme stab
> this is for you bud


NICE Bill!!! I got one like that...A Alpha Burner in those colors too...The Pro elite is red ember.


----------



## 12 rings only

All of the local police depts have told everybody to stay off the roads...PERIOD!! I have no choice but to go to work in the morning, the roads where pretty bad on the way home tonite.


----------



## 12 rings only

someonescop said:


> Why couldn't you have those last year? :wink: Next time bring a shovel up here. :darkbeer:


They weren't on the market yet Jim. Oh so you know how to run a shovel??:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> cant be too much snow if the rice burner is getting you around:wink:


Easy on the rice grinders....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Easy on the rice grinders....


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> We have some ICE now and it sleating. :frusty::frusty:


Did i say i hate ICE!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Did i say i hate ICE!!!!


Me to. It has stop.....but it suppost to be like 20 nite and it real wet her.


----------



## bowman_77

Did anyone shoot some foam today or going to tomorrow.

I will be flinging some arrows tomorrow.:tongue:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

MARK, WE NEED A TEAM MEMBER FOR GAINESVILLE! PM Me or Call me PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

No 3-d for me...


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> No 3-d for me...


Yeah I know you work the last weekend of the month dont you.


----------



## bowman_77

Its mighty slow in here tonight. :darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah I know you work the last weekend of the month dont you.


Yep...and it stinks too!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Its mighty slow in here tonight. :darkbeer:


Joe, it's about to get slower...i'm beat and i'm gonna crash for the night.


----------



## bowman_77

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Easy on the rice grinders....


man one of those rice machines would struggle just to haul one of my tires in the back.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Did anyone shoot some foam today or going to tomorrow.
> I will be flinging some arrows tomorrow.:tongue:


I dont even have a bow setup right now and our shoots were all canceled due to weather for the weekend.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey where is everybody?


----------



## APAnTN

Good morning guys. I hope this snow and ice is over. Come on warm weather.

James im with you ive got to setup a bow tuesday if the big brown truck isnt delayed heck the arrows I was going to build is even tied up in memphis:angry: nothing like last waiting to the last minute huh


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> Hey mark,
> check out this pic of my bow i call it the mark malone butt kickin machine!!!!!!
> Awesome combo hoyt,sure loc,wicked1strings and last but by far NOT the least my new 26" xtreme stab
> this is for you bud


Hey Bill that is a sweet looking setup and could possibly have the potential to kick my but on the range but Im thinking it is lacking one thing to do so






















someone that can shoot it:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey where is everybody?


Well when you check in after midnight.....:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

Good morning to you Mark as well. Mark do you have any tee shirts or hats with your logo on them.


----------



## HOYT68

*Oh yea*



APAnTN said:


> Hey Bill that is a sweet looking setup and could possibly have the potential to kick my but on the range but Im thinking it is lacking one thing to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone that can shoot it:wink:


ITS ABOUT TIME I WAITED ALL DAY FOR THIS REPLY NOT BAD FOR A REBEL:wink:
I AM LOOKING AT APRIL 10 FOR COMING DOWN I SEE THERE IS A COUPLE SHOOTS THAT WEEKEND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> ITS ABOUT TIME I WAITED ALL DAY FOR THIS REPLY NOT BAD FOR A REBEL:wink:
> I AM LOOKING AT APRIL 10 FOR COMING DOWN I SEE THERE IS A COUPLE SHOOTS THAT WEEKEND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!!!!!


All i can say is i hope your not a sore looser. Hopefully this year you can back up to the mens stake and not have to shoot the kids stake:wink: Its going to be a long ride back home to Ohio after you receive the Tennessee Thumping on the archery range


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> All i can say is i hope your not a sore looser. Hopefully this year you can back up to the mens stake and not have to shoot the kids stake:wink: Its going to be a long ride back home to Ohio after you receive the Tennessee Thumping on the archery range


 :darkbeer:


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> All i can say is i hope your not a sore looser. Hopefully this year you can back up to the mens stake and not have to shoot the kids stake:wink: Its going to be a long ride back home to Ohio after you receive the Tennessee Thumping on the archery range


WE WILL SEE OLD MAN:tongue:


----------



## APAnTN

​


HOYT68 said:


> WE WILL SEE OLD MAN:tongue:


You calling me old man ha ha Ive got a idea lets take a picture of the top of our head and we will see who is old then:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Good morning to you Mark as well. Mark do you have any tee shirts or hats with your logo on them.


Ive got med and large shirts after i get the part problem worked out ill be working on the shirts and hats


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> ​
> You calling me old man ha ha Ive got a idea lets take a picture of the top of our head and we will see who is old then:wink:


THAT NOT NICE, YOU CANT HAVE BRAINS,GOOD LOOKS AND HAIR 2 OUT OF 3 IS NOT BAD:wink:


----------



## kirb

Come April someone will have their yankee butt whippped...


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Ive got med and large shirts after i get the part problem worked out ill be working on the shirts and hats


sounds good.


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> THAT NOT NICE, YOU CANT HAVE BRAINS,GOOD LOOKS AND HAIR 2 OUT OF 3 IS NOT BAD:wink:


to bad you dont have any of the above:tongue:


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> to bad you dont have any of the above:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

Well I Flatlined me a few folks today on the range.:wink: I shot a 190 w/5 12's came in 6th out of 20 shooters.

Its not a win, but I fill good about the score with it being only my 2nd shoot as an open shooter.:RockOn:


----------



## bowman_77

Mark

I may have a few sales coming your way. I know of one for sure. :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> man one of those rice machines would struggle just to haul one of my tires in the back.:wink:


I built a Yoda with 35 inch Swamp TSX's, I put 5:13's in it, it done very well in about anything i put it in!! It dam sure didn't want to stop with the Bullet hooked to it though!!


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Well I Flatlined me a few folks today on the range.:wink: I shot a 190 w/5 12's came in 6th out of 20 shooters.
> 
> Its not a win, but I fill good about the score with it being only my 2nd shoot as an open shooter.:RockOn:


Congrats on some great shooting:thumbs_up



bowman_77 said:


> Mark
> 
> I may have a few sales coming your way. I know of one for sure. :wink:


I appreciate your help have them to give me a yell


----------



## 12 rings only

*Bryan and James...*



HOYT68 said:


> ITS ABOUT TIME I WAITED ALL DAY FOR THIS REPLY NOT BAD FOR A REBEL:wink:
> I AM LOOKING AT APRIL 10 FOR COMING DOWN I SEE THERE IS A COUPLE SHOOTS THAT WEEKEND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!!!!!!!!





APAnTN said:


> All i can say is i hope your not a sore looser. Hopefully this year you can back up to the mens stake and not have to shoot the kids stake:wink: Its going to be a long ride back home to Ohio after you receive the Tennessee Thumping on the archery range


These two MUST be your cousins!! I've had the...uh...oh yeah, PLEASURE of laughing my azz off at these two on the range!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well I Flatlined me a few folks today on the range.:wink: I shot a 190 w/5 12's came in 6th out of 20 shooters.
> 
> Its not a win, but I fill good about the score with it being only my 2nd shoot as an open shooter.:RockOn:


ATTA BOY!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

kirb said:


> Come April someone will have their yankee butt whippped...


Hey Mark...who dis????????????


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> These two MUST be your cousins!! I've had the...uh...oh yeah, PLEASURE of laughing my azz off at these two on the range!!


LMAO it is possible. I do have some family from Tenn. LOL. Hey Tom you by chance got any Xt3000's laying around?


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Ive got med and large shirts after i get the part problem worked out ill be working on the shirts and hats


sounds goodddddddd


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> LMAO it is possible. I do have some family from Tenn. LOL. Hey Tom you by chance got any Xt3000's laying around?


PM SENT!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> THAT NOT NICE, YOU CANT HAVE BRAINS,GOOD LOOKS AND HAIR 2 OUT OF 3 IS NOT BAD:wink:


only 2 out of 3 sucks to be you and be deprived.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Well I Flatlined me a few folks today on the range.:wink: I shot a 190 w/5 12's came in 6th out of 20 shooters.
> 
> Its not a win, but I fill good about the score with it being only my 2nd shoot as an open shooter.:RockOn:


great shooting:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

Everybodys online...this mite just get real good in a few!!!:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> ATTA BOY!!!:thumbs_up


Thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

sound like you had a great day Joe. good job.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> great shooting:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


Thanks buddy


----------



## treeman65

I want to thank everyone that listened to my bow problems and offered help.I have made a switch and should be ready for Gainesville in time now.
thanks


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Everybodys online...this mite just get real good in a few!!!:tongue:


Oh yeah. All I have heard to day is crying now its time to laugh


----------



## treeman65

Hey you guys need to go to the post about ASA indoors in Gainesville its under 3d section and support the team from Xtreme that will be handing out a beating.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I want to thank everyone that listened to my bow problems and offered help.I have made a switch and should be ready for Gainesville in time now.
> thanks


We are a TEAM...correct????????:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> These two MUST be your cousins!! I've had the...uh...oh yeah, PLEASURE of laughing my azz off at these two on the range!!



I know a certian guy that wont be laughing he will be crying all the way back to OHIO  Ill give him credit though he can smoke it from the Kiddie peg



12 rings only said:


> Hey Mark...who dis????????????


Its Kirby that works with Jr


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> sound like you had a great day Joe. good job.


Oh yes I did. I shot with the BT release all day.:wink: I only had two bad shots.....well the shot wasnt bad I just misjugde on the yardage. I got really lucky on one of them.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Hey you guys need to go to the post about ASA indoors in Gainesville its under 3d section and support the team from Xtreme that will be handing out a beating.


so what you going to be shooting James heck it looks like i will be setting up a bow on the road lol


----------



## fishcatcher

which model bt are you using?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I want to thank everyone that listened to my bow problems and offered help.I have made a switch and should be ready for Gainesville in time now.
> thanks


What did you go with....C4 or the A7


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> which model bt are you using?


Truball sweet spot 3


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> We are a TEAM...correct????????:thumbs_up


yes we are and I am so proud to be part of team that really looks out for each other.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Truball sweet spot 3


great release i have shot that one for 5 yrs now.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes we are and I am so proud to be part of team that really looks out for each other.:thumbs_up


Yes Sir...Me too.....Mark put together one heck of a team.:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

we do look out for each other on here i notice. :thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> so what you going to be shooting James heck it looks like i will be setting up a bow on the road lol


Mathews C4 I just got back from statesville picking up the cam after looking for 3 days a buddy of mine had one laying around.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Yes Sir...Me too.....Mark put together one heck of a team.:thumbs_up


you are the ones who make the team what it is. I truely appreciate everything each and everyone of you all do

Mark


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> you are the ones who make the team what it is. I truely appreciate everything each and everyone of you all do
> 
> Mark


I will remind you of this post after you shoot with me this weekend.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Mathews C4 I just got back from statesville picking up the cam after looking for 3 days a buddy of mine had one laying around.


Good deal hopefully everything will fall right into place for you. Im still hoping the big brown truck doesnt get held up by the weather and the tracking doesnt show anything either


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Mathews C4 I just got back from statesville picking up the cam after looking for 3 days a buddy of mine had one laying around.


Welcome back buddy....:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> I will remind you of this post after you shoot with me this weekend.:wink:


so just what are you trying to say lol


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I will remind you of this post after you shoot with me this weekend.:wink:


Hmmm :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

Hell I'm going to call in on friday and monday. Who wants to swing by and pick me up. :tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks treeman....you got my #


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks treeman....you got my #


yes I do.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> so just what are you trying to say lol


Just to warn you I am a nut on the simms range everyone knows when I shoot a 12 or 14 wether they are in are group or not.:wink:
When someone in the group is afraid to hang it is made public knowledge.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe if you want to ride and split a room, that is if ya dont mind camping out on the floor come on. If you can get to Montgomery area you can ride down with us!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

James, I am glad ya got up a running bud. Sorry the PE didnt work out for ya. Wish I had soem elft hand stuff for ya to shoot but I am RIGHT and you are WRONG! LOL.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> Just to warn you I am a nut on the simms range everyone knows when I shoot a 12 or 14 wether they are in are group or not.:wink:
> When someone in the group is afraid to hang it is made public knowledge.:wink:


hmm so you one of those type :wink: every one in my usual group is like that too.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Welcome back buddy....:thumbs_up


I have to say once we change the cam and check timing I drew it back.WOW iT WAS LIKE GREAT SEX.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Done...*



treeman65 said:


> Hey you guys need to go to the post about ASA indoors in Gainesville its under 3d section and support the team from Xtreme that will be handing out a beating.


Go check it out.....:zip:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> James, I am glad ya got up a running bud. Sorry the PE didnt work out for ya. Wish I had soem elft hand stuff for ya to shoot but I am RIGHT and you are WRONG! LOL.


Not your fault.You know lefties are the only ones in there right mind.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I have to say once we change the cam and check timing I drew it back.WOW iT WAS LIKE GREAT SEX.


COWBOY...I'm shooting with YOU!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Go check it out.....:zip:


good deal i read it.:thumbs_up
What size shirt do you wear?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yes Sir...Me too.....Mark put together one heck of a team.:thumbs_up





APAnTN said:


> you are the ones who make the team what it is. I truely appreciate everything each and everyone of you all do
> 
> Mark


Can't X-plain how proud i am to be a part of this!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good deal i read it.:thumbs_up
> What size shirt do you wear?


XL fits a little snug...i'd say XXL. Why do you ask???

MARK...you be NICE!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I have to say once we change the cam and check timing I drew it back.WOW iT WAS LIKE GREAT SEX.


ROFLAMO all ways is. You have seen the light. LOL


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Go check it out.....:zip:


same here


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe if you want to ride and split a room, that is if ya dont mind camping out on the floor come on. If you can get to Montgomery area you can ride down with us!


thanks buddy...I really wish I could. I will prob. shoot the columbus shoot also.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> XL fits a little snug...i'd say XXL. Why do you ask???
> 
> MARK...you be NICE!!!!


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> XL fits a little snug...i'd say XXL. Why do you ask???
> 
> MARK...you be NICE!!!!


hmm i can see a big pink shirt


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> which model bt are you using?


Scotts for me...They fit my mitts better.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> ROFLAMO all ways is. You have seen the light. LOL


oh I saw the light before just made a oops.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> ROFLAMO all ways is. You have seen the light. LOL


Until he gets the switch flipped on him in GVille!


----------



## fishcatcher

oooh more smack talking :thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> XL fits a little snug...i'd say XXL. Why do you ask???
> 
> MARK...you be NICE!!!!


i have a couple of new hoyt shooting shirts xl.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> ROFLAMO all ways is. You have seen the light. LOL


Shooting a Mathews???? It's gotta be like living at the PLAYBOY MANSION shooting a HOYT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Until he gets the switch flipped on him in GVille!


so you are planning on Mark beating me then,lol


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> oh I saw the light before just made a oops.


It happens some time. But your back thats all that matters.:wink:

We just need to get a few other team members to see the light now. LOL


----------



## CowboyJunkie

James, Barry may want those shirts from you in Gainseville. He wears an XL.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Shooting a Mathews....It's gotta be like living at the PLAYBOY MANSION shooting a HOYT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


actually when I was shooting the Hoyt I felt like I was at a strip bar on Victory DR in Columbus.ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i have a couple of new hoyt shooting shirts xl.


That's what size i get when i order my bows. Thet fit a little loose. Send me a PM and we'll work out the details.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Until he gets the switch flipped on him in GVille!





12 rings only said:


> Shooting a Mathews???? It's gotta be like living at the PLAYBOY MANSION shooting a HOYT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


Yall must have fell and bumbed your head cause yall crazy.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> It happens some time. But your back thats all that matters.:wink:
> 
> We just need to get a few other team members to see the light now. LOL


Joe unfortunately I will NOT venture back to Mathews. I shot them religiously for several years. I finally broke down and shot a Hoyt and bested my best score with a Mathews by 4 points and 5 x's with a bow that didnt even fit me too well. Also experienced too many break downs with one, had some their strings stretch after i had put 500+ shots on them and cost me preciously in Metropolis last year. Also had the replacement string center serving bust on me, also a Mathews string, and cost me a piece of $300 glass for my black eagle scope. I am DONE with them. I will shoot a Darton before another Mathews.


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> XL fits a little snug...i'd say XXL. Why do you ask???
> 
> MARK...you be NICE!!!!


Same here lol... The xl is starting to be a bit tight:zip:

James, I was having fits with that ue that I bought... It had c2's on it and my ve's had spirals...

I shot it plenty, with about 4 5spot rounds and 2 3d's and still couldn't get a grasp on it. 

I set the ve back up today, 2 practice rounds and continued to shoot a 300 46x. First time I've touched the bow in a few weeks and we clicked instantly. It took a few shots to get the x count riling but after the first round I got on with 4's and 5's for the rest of the game...

I feel your pain brother... 

At least we've gotten it all straightened out now...


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> actually when I was shooting the Hoyt I felt like I was at a strip bar on Victory DR in Columbus.ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


You had the WRONG CAMS on it. :tongue: If Barry want those shirts, take care of him!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

you'll never get me to shoot a mathew. just don't like those big grip and the angle are wrong for me. plus they are way over price . i'll say they do shoot pretty good.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yall must have fell and bumbed your head cause yall crazy.


NOPE...just know there more to life than just ONE CAM!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I will say now my Monster XLR8 was a shooter. But the new Alphaburner will be better!


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe unfortunately I will NOT venture back to Mathews. I shot them religiously for several years. I finally broke down and shot a Hoyt and bested my best score with a Mathews by 4 points and 5 x's with a bow that didnt even fit me too well. Also experienced too many break downs with one, had some their strings stretch after i had put 500+ shots on them and cost me preciously in Metropolis last year. Also had the replacement string center serving bust on me, also a Mathews string, and cost me a piece of $300 glass for my black eagle scope. I am DONE with them. I will shoot a Darton before another Mathews.


Sorry for your run of bad luck with them


----------



## 08toxikshooter

is there a registration deadline for gainseville?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you'll never get me to shoot a mathew. just don't like those big grip and the angle are wrong for me. plus they are way over price . i'll say they do shoot pretty good.


Take a look at the new models. They now have a slimmer grip. Thats a big complant against them.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You had the WRONG CAMS on it. :tongue: If Barry want those shirts, take care of him!!!:thumbs_up


THAT is possible but I have to say the grip on the c4 is so comfortable for me just like my a7 was.I also new if I set the draw length were we did it would game on.My things is a friend of mine that shoots with me here he and his wife(pro shooter) both shoot this line of bows and they have worked alot with me to get the right feel.I am sure with the right combo the hoyt would have felt good too.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Take a look at the new models. They now have a slimmer grip. Thats a big complant against them.


i did look at them. they are way better than before. z7 too ugly. and not a big fan of those preload limbs. too scare to let down with them. afraid they gonna take off on me.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> is there a registration deadline for gainseville?


no as long as you are registered and on the range for whatever time your class shoots.


----------



## drockw

08toxikshooter said:


> is there a registration deadline for gainseville?


The day before the shoot I believe(Friday)


----------



## treeman65

i have to say I am not afraid of trying a bow from any company which is part of the reason that I am not shooting for a bow company this year.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i did look at them. they are way better than before. z7 too ugly. and not a big fan of those preload limbs. too scare to let down with them. afraid they gonna take off on me.


Yeah some of them will take an arm off.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

drockw said:


> The day before the shoot I believe(Friday)


ight thanks i dont have my open stuff ready but i might throw my hunting bow and get it sighted in with some xringers and see if i can get off work


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> ight thanks i dont have my open stuff ready but i might throw my hunting bow and get it sighted in with some xringers and see if i can get off work


if you dont think you can make it in friday in time to register I can give you my number and I will get you registered.The trailer will be closed at 430 on friday cause of the indoor shoot just pm and I will give you my number if you want.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> THAT is possible but I have to say the grip on the c4 is so comfortable for me just like my a7 was.I also new if I set the draw length were we did it would game on.My things is a friend of mine that shoots with me here he and his wife(pro shooter) both shoot this line of bows and they have worked alot with me to get the right feel.I am sure with the right combo the hoyt would have felt good too.


I'm just givin you a hard time...i don't mean to sound so single minded!! I know Mathews make a quality bow line. They all need thier strings replaced in my book though!! It does matter how the grip feels to the shooter for sure. My coach was shooting Hoyts when he worked with me shooting different brands. Now i'm shooting Hoyt and he's shooting PSE...it don't make a hill of ant chit, they all are great bows!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'm just givin you a hard time...i don't mean to sound so single minded!! I know Mathews make a quality bow line. They all need thier strings replaced in my book though!! It does matter how the grip feels to the shooter for sure. My coach was shooting Hoyts when he worked with me shooting different brands. Now i'm shooting Hoyt and he's shooting PSE...it don't make a hill of ant chit, they all are great bows!!:thumbs_up[/QUOTE
> i know you where givn me a hard time.you were great help.


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> I'm just givin you a hard time...i don't mean to sound so single minded!! I know Mathews make a quality bow line. *They all need thier strings replaced in my book though!!* It does matter how the grip feels to the shooter for sure. My coach was shooting Hoyts when he worked with me shooting different brands. Now i'm shooting Hoyt and he's shooting PSE...it don't make a hill of ant chit, they all are great bows!!:thumbs_up


except for the bowtech factory strings... They are really well built IMHO


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> except for the bowtech factory strings... They are really well built IMHO


 you got that right I was on there staff for 3 yrs and there strings were awesome/


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> I will say now my Monster XLR8 was a shooter. But the new Alphaburner will be better!


Got my Alphaburner about 3 weeks ago, i'm waitng on my strings and cables to set it up. It shot 339 fps out of the box...wonder what it's gonna do when i put a "tune" on it??


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> you got that right I was on there staff for 3 yrs and there strings were awesome/


i'm still using the original string on my guardian. looks like new still. no stretch or peep rotation at all. i'm really impress with them.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you got that right I was on there staff for 3 yrs and there strings were awesome/


That's one bow company i haven't messed with much at all.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Im looking forward to getting mine in. hopefully before the IBO STC starts. May have waited a week to long to order it tho. Gonna get Joe over at Pro-Line to work his magic for me in the string department. Blackout bow should look good with some Black and Red strings on it!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'm just givin you a hard time...i don't mean to sound so single minded!! I know Mathews make a quality bow line. They all need thier strings replaced in my book though!! It does matter how the grip feels to the shooter for sure. My coach was shooting Hoyts when he worked with me shooting different brands. Now i'm shooting Hoyt and he's shooting PSE...it don't make a hill of ant chit, they all are great bows!!:thumbs_up


yes there are some really great bow mans. out there nowa days.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That's one bow company i haven't messed with much at all.


 one of the easiest bows I have ever tuned after all the time I have spent in the booths and the trailer I can tear them down and put them back together with my eyes closed.I just dont think they make a good tournament bow.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Ok, well I just listed my gorgeous ProTec for sale:darkbeer:

Now time to try and scrape up the money for another new target bow:darkbeer:

I do accept donations as well:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Im looking forward to getting mine in. hopefully before the IBO STC starts. May have waited a week to long to order it tho. Gonna get Joe over at Pro-Line to work his magic for me in the string department. Blackout bow should look good with some Black and Red strings on it!


I am going to call him and order a set tomorrow.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

yeah I would love to have a A7 or the new one. but its gotta wait :angry:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

James make sure you order from Brad. there is a post in the general section with a #. Lets help the kid gets to Gainesville for the ASA. Joe offered to pay his way if he sold 10 sets.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1127371


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just givin you a hard time...i don't mean to sound so single minded!! I know Mathews make a quality bow line. They all need thier strings replaced in my book though!! It does matter how the grip feels to the shooter for sure. My coach was shooting Hoyts when he worked with me shooting different brands. Now i'm shooting Hoyt and he's shooting PSE...it don't make a hill of ant chit, they all are great bows!!:thumbs_up[/QUOTE
> i know you where givn me a hard time.you were great help.
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime James!!:thumbs_up <<<<<---the hard time anyway!!lol
Click to expand...


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> I am going to call him and order a set tomorrow.:thumbs_up


His strings are nice. Top of the line in quality. Them and John both have some of the best servings I've ever seen.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Ok, well I just listed my gorgeous ProTec for sale:darkbeer:
> 
> Now time to try and scrape up the money for another new target bow:darkbeer:
> 
> I do accept donations as well:darkbeer:


Somebodys gonna get a shooter!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah I just didnt click with it. I mean I shot it well but not near as well as My ultra Elite. Hopefully the Contender Elite will be another story. Guess I will find out eventually!
Did have the pleasure of shooting a Vantage Elite and Target Alphaburner today tho.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Somebodys gonna get a shooter!!


I did today,lol:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I did today,lol:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


yes you did


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I dont give a dang what you shoot as long as you give me some good competition this year James. Glad your back up and runnin and got some confidence going.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> I dont give a dang what you shoot as long as you give me some good competition this year James. Glad your back up and runnin and got some confidence going.


I just hope you make it so I have to at least shoot the last target this year.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Oh dang that was a low blow. Wait your use to giving those!


----------



## bowman_77




----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Oh dang that was a low blow. Wait your use to giving those!


all in love you just make sure you shoot good friday night.Are you shooting the team shoot?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah I am. We are leaving here around 5 am Friday morning.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah I am. We are leaving here around 5 am Friday morning.


good deal we are leaving around 7 thursday night.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> I dont give a dang what you shoot as long as you give me some good competition this year James. Glad your back up and runnin and got some confidence going.


Me too!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I did today,lol:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


C4's do shoot really nice.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> all in love you just make sure you shoot good friday night.Are you shooting the team shoot?


Man i wish i was going!! At London, we could have at the least 3 teams in that thing!!


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Oh dang that was a low blow. Wait your use to giving those!


Your in TIME OUT!!!! LOL


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> C4's do shoot really nice.


cant wait to set it all up in the morning if I would have went home tonight I would have it together now but back roads are still rough.Now I get another night with my baby.
A buddy of mine called me tonight and said he was shooting in his house.Now that is scary seeing he shot the house door last year and he was outside shooting then.


----------



## bryson m

*hi*

Hi this is my first post!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Man i wish i was going!! At London, we could have at the least 3 teams in that thing!!


i hope they do it at all of them.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i hope they do it at all of them.


I think Dee is going to try to.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Your in TIME OUT!!!! LOL


Actually it was quite funny him talking about low blows.How do you get lower than a sheep???????????????????????????


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Easy, The lamb you keep tied up in your shed!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I think Dee is going to try to.


cool we need to definitly knock his team out of it.


----------



## bowman_77

bryson m said:


> Hi this is my first post!


hello and you are who?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> cant wait to set it all up in the morning if I would have went home tonight I would have it together now but back roads are still rough.Now I get another night with my baby.
> A buddy of mine called me tonight and said he was shooting in his house.Now that is scary seeing he shot the house door last year and he was outside shooting then.


Very nice!!! I've done that when nobodys home...Ain't killed no doors though!! LOL


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Easy, The lamb you keep tied up in your shed!


saving it for Austin he said he wanted virgin wool and cant seem to find any in AL.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Welcome to Archery Talk!!!*



bryson m said:


> Hi this is my first post!


And the best "STAFF" thread on the entire web!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Very nice!!! I've done that when nobodys home...Ain't killed no doors though!! LOL


HE shot a pair of boots on the porch one time then the next he shot thru the door into the fridge.:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## treeman65

later guys


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> cool we need to definitly knock his team out of it.


That's a must!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Actually it was quite funny him talking about low blows.How do you get lower than a sheep???????????????????????????





CowboyJunkie said:


> Easy, The lamb you keep tied up in your shed!


Here we go....again!!!!:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> later guys


later man. be safe and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> saving it for Austin he said he wanted virgin wool and cant seem to find any in AL.


And hes's outta here!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Its never ending thruout the ASA year.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Here we go....again!!!!:zip:


Looks like time out time.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Its never ending thruout the ASA year.


Man I am looking forward to it....This thread will hit 200 pages before the season is over.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom you still have Bill in time out?


----------



## fishcatcher

lol no i'm just sitting back and waiting for the screaming sheep and knee boots  to show up.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> hello and you are who?


Don't think he's knows......


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom you still have Bill in time out?


No...Bryan, Bills been good, but wait, he's not here right now, so i'm not sure???


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol no i'm just sitting back and waiting for the screaming sheep and knee boots  to show up.


dayum


----------



## fishcatcher

you guys had a conversation going on so i didn't want to jump in.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Its never ending thruout the ASA year.





bowman_77 said:


> Looks like time out time.


I can tell....James knew he was pushing it...LOL:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

so that's why he went to bed early. didn't want to get another time out :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Man I am looking forward to it....This thread will hit 200 pages before the season is over.


It will be alot more than that...we got 60 right now, and the 1st national event hasn't even had the targets set yet!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

this thread move about six pages a day i bet.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you guys had a conversation going on so i didn't want to jump in.


That's when it's the best!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> this thread move about six pages a day i bet.


at least!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That's when it's the best!!!


ya i know that's why i was sitting back and reading all the post. can't keep up fast enough at times


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so that's why he went to bed early. didn't want to get another time out :wink:


Daddy can't see when he's offline!!


----------



## fishcatcher

someone is always bumping it back up top. i don't think i ever seen this past page two.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ya i know that's why i was sitting back and reading all the post. can't keep up fast enough at times


It rolls pretty good!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> someone is always bumping it back up top. i don't think i ever seen this past page two.


It good advertisement for Mark, and must be one heck of a laugh for those who visit!!


----------



## fishcatcher

yea i do feel sorry for those that is looking at this .


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea i do feel sorry for those that is looking at this .


They better have a great sense of humor!!!! I going to get some rest, i'll talk with you guys later.:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> dayum


LOL



Im off to bed guys...its been a long day


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Just to warn you I am a nut on the simms range everyone knows when I shoot a 12 or 14 wether they are in are group or not.:wink:
> When someone in the group is afraid to hang it is made public knowledge.:wink:


Ive been known to shoot at every 14 on a simms range:thumbs_up yardage is not a factor:wink:



12 rings only said:


> XL fits a little snug...i'd say XXL. Why do you ask???
> 
> MARK...you be NICE!!!!


Well Tom you know im a nice guy



treeman65 said:


> i have a couple of new hoyt shooting shirts xl.


I hope its the stretch material:tongue:


bowman_77 said:


> It happens some time. But your back thats all that matters.:wink:
> 
> We just need to get a few other team members to see the light now. LOL


I see those lights everyday at the shop and have to deal with their reps. They are the reason ill be in the dark lol


----------



## bowman_77

Morning Xtreme Team


Mark are you a Mathews dealer.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Morning Xtreme Team
> 
> 
> Mark are you a Mathews dealer.


Yep im a Pse, Mathews, and Strother dealer


----------



## bowman_77

Mark do have a right hand 29" 65% letoff cam for a Dren LD


----------



## bowman_77

When are your parts supply suppost to come in


----------



## CardiacKid74

A few photos of my PSE Mach X with the D.O.A Stabilizer


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> someone is always bumping it back up top. i don't think i ever seen this past page two.


the best must stay on top.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Amen brotha tell it again!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Ive been known to shoot at every 14 on a simms range:thumbs_up yardage is not a factor:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Tom you know im a nice guy
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its the stretch material:tongue:
> 
> 
> I see those lights everyday at the shop and have to deal with their reps. They are the reason ill be in the dark lol


I knew it...........lol


----------



## 12 rings only

CardiacKid74 said:


> A few photos of my PSE Mach X with the D.O.A Stabilizer


Nice X you got there!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> the best must stay on top.





CowboyJunkie said:


> Amen brotha tell it again!


Lemme Preach on!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Lemme Preach on!!!!!!:thumbs_up


go and spread the words to the mass brother lol:wink:


----------



## CardiacKid74

12 rings only said:


> Nice X you got there!!


Thanks!


----------



## treeman65

now we are talking.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> now we are talking.


Oh very nice James!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Oh very nice James!!:thumbs_up


x 2 :thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh very nice James!!:thumbs_up


X3 James. that is alot of weight you got on the stab.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> X3 James. that is alot of weight you got on the stab.


It sure slows the pin down though!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Shot our third week of indoor league yesterday and ended with 292. Our league is more of a hunter/spot league with shooting an animal target on odd weeks and 5 spot on even weeks. This weeks target was what we call a dingo, but some call it a coyote, fox, and some even a dog. I shoot aluminum arrows in the indoor league to keep from destroying my carbons, and yesterday had my 11th Robin Hood in my life. 









I did unfortunately have a zero in the score when my left shoulder kinda gave a jolt while at full draw, but other than that I was happy with the score. If it weren't for that I would have shot 297, and I would have been VERY happy with that!:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Shot our third week of indoor league yesterday and ended with 292. Our league is more of a hunter/spot league with shooting an animal target on odd weeks and 5 spot on even weeks. This weeks target was what we call a dingo, but some call it a coyote, fox, and some even a dog. I shoot aluminum arrows in the indoor league to keep from destroying my carbons, and yesterday had my 11th Robin Hood in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did unfortunately have a zero in the score when my left shoulder kinda gave a jolt while at full draw, but other than that I was happy with the score. If it weren't for that I would have shot 297, and I would have been VERY happy with that!:darkbeer:


Nice shooting!!:tongue:


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Mark do have a right hand 29" 65% letoff cam for a Dren LD


I dont have any on hand but i can get you one



bowman_77 said:


> When are your parts supply suppost to come in


he told me they was done today



treeman65 said:


> now we are talking.


Looking good James



RattleSnake1 said:


> Shot our third week of indoor league yesterday and ended with 292. Our league is more of a hunter/spot league with shooting an animal target on odd weeks and 5 spot on even weeks. This weeks target was what we call a dingo, but some call it a coyote, fox, and some even a dog. I shoot aluminum arrows in the indoor league to keep from destroying my carbons, and yesterday had my 11th Robin Hood in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did unfortunately have a zero in the score when my left shoulder kinda gave a jolt while at full draw, but other than that I was happy with the score. If it weren't for that I would have shot 297, and I would have been VERY happy with that!:darkbeer:


good shooting:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nice shooting!!:tongue:


Oh yeah :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

Mark you have a pm on the cam question


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Shot our third week of indoor league yesterday and ended with 292. Our league is more of a hunter/spot league with shooting an animal target on odd weeks and 5 spot on even weeks. This weeks target was what we call a dingo, but some call it a coyote, fox, and some even a dog. I shoot aluminum arrows in the indoor league to keep from destroying my carbons, and yesterday had my 11th Robin Hood in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did unfortunately have a zero in the score when my left shoulder kinda gave a jolt while at full draw, but other than that I was happy with the score. If it weren't for that I would have shot 297, and I would have been VERY happy with that!:darkbeer:


good shooting.


----------



## bowman_77

when are you guys leavin for G-ville


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> when are you guys leavin for G-ville


thursday about 7 pm


----------



## treeman65

well then smackdown with no surprises the sheephumper that started the smackdown thread has backed out.He has come to his senses and found someone that could do the math now he knows that all that is needed to beat hit is to consistently shoot 8s.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

boy i cant type


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> well then smackdown with no surprises the sheephumper that started the smackdown thread has backed out.He has come to his senses and found someone that could do the math now he knows that all that is needed to beat hit is to consistently shoot 8s.:wink:


ok i'm lost now?


----------



## RattleSnake1

Thanks fellas! Good to all who are going to G-ville. If someone does get it on film the rest of us would love to see it!


----------



## fishcatcher

:fish1::lalala::bored:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> ok i'm lost now?


the smuck tha started the smackdown thread (3d section) has backout and is not even going to show up in Gainesville.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> :fish1::lalala::bored:


----------



## bowman_77

Good morning Team


----------



## treeman65

morning team.


----------



## treeman65

3 more days until team Xtreme rolls into gainesville.They are going to know when we roll in for sure.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks fellas! Good to all who are going to G-ville. If someone does get it on film the rest of us would love to see it!


No filming aloud what happens at ASA pro/ams stays at the pro/ams.lol:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> No filming aloud what happens at ASA pro/ams stays at the pro/ams.lol:zip:


Oh come on James!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> No filming aloud what happens at ASA pro/ams stays at the pro/ams.lol:zip:


Should I show them the polka dot incident James?


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> the smuck tha started the smackdown thread (3d section) has backout and is not even going to show up in Gainesville.





bowman_77 said:


>


it was Joe faults. he scare them off. Joe i was bored last night :sad:


morning team xtreme


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Should I show them the polka dot incident James?


you know what they say about paybacks.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yep I do but you aint got nuthin on me


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> it was Joe faults. he scare them off. Joe i was bored last night :sad:
> 
> 
> morning team xtreme


How was it my fault. I was supporting the Xtreme Team.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

dont need nothing on you to hand out a payback.


----------



## treeman65

mark did you call days inn?


----------



## treeman65

so how much wieght is too much on the front bar? I add 1 more today just to see how it holds an it settles down alot quicker now.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

James I like to set mine up where I can hold still on target for at LEAST 30 seconds before strarting to fatigue a little. I figure if I can hold steady for 30 seconds or more I can dang sure hold steady enough to get my release to fire in the 12 seconds from anchor.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> it was Joe faults. he scare them off. Joe i was bored last night :sad:
> 
> 
> morning team xtreme


It was not your fault this was a different post it was gainesville smackdown not the indoor.
I think you guys got DEE worried which it should be.First thing I am going to do when I see DEE is walk up behind him and lay my flatliner on his shoulder.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> James I like to set mine up where I can hold still on target for at LEAST 30 seconds before strarting to fatigue a little. I figure if I can hold steady for 30 seconds or more I can dang sure hold steady enough to get my release to fire in the 12 seconds from anchor.


thanks man.


----------



## treeman65

I have to say with all kidding aside I hope everyone on the team has a great trip to Gainesville and shoots great.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

And a SAFE trip first and formost.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> It was not your fault this was a different post it was gainesville smackdown not the indoor.
> I think you guys got DEE worried which it should be.First thing I am going to do when I see DEE is walk up behind him and lay my flatliner on his shoulder.


I didnt want to post in the smackdown thread cause I am not going.


But I was showing the support in the other thread.:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I didnt want to post in the smackdown thread cause I am not going.
> 
> 
> But I was showing the support in the other thread.:wink::thumbs_up


yes you did and we apperciate it.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> And a SAFE trip first and formost.


Thats right. There calling for rain down this way for thursday and friday, But it early yet so Im sure it will be pushed back a day or so. 

To the Xtreme Team members that are going hope yall have a safe drive and Whoop some azz while yall are there.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Who is Mudrunner Yall are giving hell to. LOL


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Who is Mudrunner Yall are giving hell to. LOL


the original sheephumper from bama.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

A buddy of mine.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Who is Mudrunner Yall are giving hell to. LOL


he started to make me mad but then I figured the source.You just dont start a smackdown thread and then want people to feel sorry for you.Heck with all the problems I had earlier I would have still shown up even if I had to shoot my recurve.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> A buddy of mine.


he said buddy but he ment lover. You should see them dress alike its so cute.lolllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> he said buddy but he ment lover. You should see them dress alike its so cute.lolllllllllllllllllll


Dayum....ukey: :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

my problem is if you commit to a something where it involves paying your part of the way you dont backout at the last minute.
If it were me he would not be invited again but that is me.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> my problem is if you commit to a something where it involves paying your part of the way you dont backout at the last minute.
> If it were me he would not be invited again but that is me.


you are 100% correct. I try and save the $$ for the thing that I wanna do. So I never have to worry about the funds when its crunch time. But there are times when things go wrong way wrong. But I would still hold up my end of the bargan. Like you said thats just me.


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team :bump:


----------



## RattleSnake1

I can agree to the backing out thing to an extent. I know it's harsh when you're counting on someone like that, but then again like Joe said...things can go WAY WRONG. If the guy had some kind of an epic failure that it took away from him being able to go, I wouldn't too harsh on him; however, if it was just a failure created on his own....then yeah....he's DONE!
Again good luck to those of the team going....how about some pics at least?? :thumbs_up


----------



## CowboyJunkie

RattleSnake1 said:


> I can agree to the backing out thing to an extent. I know it's harsh when you're counting on someone like that, but then again like Joe said...things can go WAY WRONG. If the guy had some kind of an epic failure that it took away from him being able to go, I wouldn't too harsh on him; however, if it was just a failure created on his own....then yeah....he's DONE!
> Again good luck to those of the team going....how about some pics at least?? :thumbs_up


I assure you it wasnt an EPIC failure. I spoke to him about it last night.


----------



## fishcatcher

agree get some pics guys. would like to see some of the mugs i've been chatting with :wink:. good lucks too guys.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> agree get some pics guys. would like to see some of the mugs i've been chatting with :wink:. good lucks too guys.


Thats right....we know what fishcatcher's mug look like and all I can say is


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Thats right....we know what fishcatcher's mug look like and all I can say is


yea and we all know isn't better either


----------



## bowman_77

Bill check your PM


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks buddy. and what did happen to hunlee. i miss all the good one


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> thanks buddy. and what did happen to hunlee. i miss all the good one


I really dont know. I was on the night it went down and 4-5 people got banned cause of it from what I gathered. A few threads was started about it and they went down hill reather quickly and they where deleted.


----------



## 12 rings only

Man...did i miss a bunch when the power went off!! I just went on and crashed for the night. I'm getting ready for my league...you know checking the bow out and such.


----------



## fishcatcher

fishcatcher said:


> thanks buddy. and what did happen to hunlee. i miss all the good one


lol i didn't mean to ask this on here. though i pm you about it :zip:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Man...did i miss a bunch when the power went off!! I just went on and crashed for the night. I'm getting ready for my league...you know checking the bow out and such.


Yeah it was funny...I guess its been a week or so that it happen.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i didn't mean to ask this on here. though i pm you about it :zip:


I did that about "bownut65"...oh well, he went away.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah it was funny...I guess its been a week or so that it happen.


I knew "he-lee" was gone, i was talking about the other sheep...er, well you know!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I knew "he-lee" was gone, i was talking about the other sheep...er, well you know!!


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> lol


I'll be back after league....:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'll be back after league....:thumbs_up


good luck bro.


----------



## RattleSnake1

CowboyJunkie said:


> I assure you it wasnt an EPIC failure. I spoke to him about it last night.


Well then hopefully a lack of planning on his behalf isn't going to cause too much of an emergency on yours. There's one in every bunch it seems, and it never takes long to spot them.:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'll be back after league....:thumbs_up


Make sure you hand out an xtreme beating. :wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

2 and a half days and counting


----------



## timbawolf98

I bet you guys will have a blast, I just wish it was in Gainesville Ga instead of Gainesville FL, that's about the only kind of trip I could afford haha


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher are you done playing in the snow.


----------



## treeman65

timbawolf98 said:


> I bet you guys will have a blast, I just wish it was in Gainesville Ga instead of Gainesville FL, that's about the only kind of trip I could afford haha


I wish you could make the trip too. Well guys I have to tell you if I make the top 20 or better in my class ths weekend you wont need to internet to find out I will be so loud.It is being a battle just getting tho shoot this weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I wish you could make the trip too. Well guys I have to tell you if I make the top 20 or better in my class ths weekend you wont need to internet to find out I will be so loud.It is being a battle just getting tho shoot this weekend.


Have faith bro. I have a feeling the its going to a Xtreme beating thats going to be handed out along with a great finsh now your shooting a C4...:thumbs_up.... Oh yeah.....:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

I am also sure that there will be a few other team members handing out beatings too. Best of luck to who all that is going.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Have faith bro. I have a feeling the its going to a Xtreme beating thats going to be handed out along with a great finsh now your shooting a C4...:thumbs_up.... Oh yeah.....:wink:


I broke a strand on my string today due to me hurring.I was trying to back and get a last couple things done for the trip and


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Have faith bro. I have a feeling the its going to a Xtreme beating thats going to be handed out along with a great finsh now your shooting a C4...:thumbs_up.... Oh yeah.....:wink:


I did order another c4 today too.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I broke a strand on my string today due to me hurring.I was trying to back and get a last couple things done for the trip and


I have been shooting a broke strand on my Reezen for about 8 months. I picked up 1fps by removing it. LOL


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I did order another c4 today too.:wink:


Oh yeah... I have been looking at them in the class. section along with the A7 would love to get me another one. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fishcatcher are you done playing in the snow.


yea i'm done. had to do the neighbor house too. her dad is in the hospital so i figure to help her out some.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> I broke a strand on my string today due to me hurring.I was trying to back and get a last couple things done for the trip and


Another reason I shoot ProLine strings. Joe is going to meet him Friday morning with a set!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yeah... I have been looking at them in the class. section along with the A7 would love to get me another one. Just have to wait and see.


I must say I did enjoy my A7. Probably the best shooting Mathews Ive had my hands on. That bow was flat out impressive. And then they discontinue it. Another reason I no longer shoot Mathews.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i'm done. had to do the neighbor house too. her dad is in the hospital so i figure to help her out some.


Thats mighty nice of you. Like I said before we have some good peeps on this team.


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> I must say I did enjoy my A7. Probably the best shooting Mathews Ive had my hands on. That bow was flat out impressive. And then they discontinue it. Another reason I no longer shoot Mathews.


yea but you can still can get the A7.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> I must say I did enjoy my A7. Probably the best shooting Mathews Ive had my hands on. That bow was flat out impressive. And then they discontinue it. Another reason I no longer shoot Mathews.


Yeah I cant wait till the new one is out.


----------



## timbawolf98

CowboyJunkie said:


> I must say I did enjoy my A7. Probably the best shooting Mathews Ive had my hands on. That bow was flat out impressive. And then they discontinue it. Another reason I no longer shoot Mathews.


That was an absolutely moronic move on Mathews part, that was probably one of the best bows they ever produced, but I guess they want to push the new product now


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Your right I could but why would I take a step backwards in my shooting???:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

wasn't too bad. it was the light snow stuff. beside i started with the shovel. decided the snow blower was faster :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea but you can still can get the A7.


Thats right. there are many floating around. inless you wants a brand spanking new one.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

timbawolf98 said:


> That was an absolutely moronic move on Mathews part, that was probably one of the best bows they ever produced, but I guess they want to push the new product now


Thats fine push the new product but dont up and discontinue the good ones until the new one is proven. Oh and the fact that the average joe, No pun intended there Joe, wont have theirs till March or April. Hell season is half over then.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Another reason I shoot ProLine strings. Joe is going to meet him Friday morning with a set!


You got that right he came thru without hesitation to help.That is the one thing that makes archery so great all the good people out there.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> wasn't too bad. it was the light snow stuff. beside i started with the shovel. decided the snow blower was faster :wink:


Power is always the better choice.


----------



## treeman65

timbawolf98 said:


> That was an absolutely moronic move on Mathews part, that was probably one of the best bows they ever produced, but I guess they want to push the new product now


 I have to partially agrue with this.I shot the A7 and shot some great scores with it but the C4 actually holds better for me.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> You got that right he came thru without hesitation to help.That is the one thing that makes archery so great all the good people out there.:thumbs_up


you know those guys from pimpmybow.com are a great bunch of guys too. they help my buddy out last year. broke his string the night before a shoot. and they took a set of string off their bow and set him up. never met them before that night either.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Make sure you hand out an xtreme beating. :wink:


Well, it's more like i gave myself one this eve...Mark and his team mate took good advantage of it too. Looking like they have about 5 points on us now...It's all good, Xtremers 1st and 2nd!!!


----------



## treeman65

then again it might be due to the awesome stabilizers I have on it.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Well, it's more like i gave myself one this eve...Mark and his team mate took good advantage of it too. Looking like they have about 5 points on us now...It's all good, Xtremers 1st and 2nd!!!


sorry you had a bad night but at least Team Xtreme was up there/


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well, it's more like i gave myself one this eve...Mark and his team mate took good advantage of it too. Looking like they have about 5 points on us now...It's all good, Xtremers 1st and 2nd!!!


That bus wasnt around was it.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well, it's more like i gave myself one this eve...Mark and his team mate took good advantage of it too. Looking like they have about 5 points on us now...It's all good, Xtremers 1st and 2nd!!!


Nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> sorry you had a bad night but at least Team Xtreme was up there/


We have one more week left, it "could" happen, but i'm pretty sure Mark and Kevin won't drop 5.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> We have one more week left, it "could" happen, but i'm pretty sure Mark and Kevin won't drop 5.


you never know. he could choke


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That bus wasnt around was it.


I got on and took a short ride!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> We have one more week left, it "could" happen, but i'm pretty sure Mark and Kevin won't drop 5.


One could hope, but that is alot to drop. Nothing wrong with 2nd.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you never know. he could choke


That's my job.....and i've been stickin to it!! LOL:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That's my job.....and i've been stickin to it!! LOL:wink:


well in that case you doing great at it :wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That's my job.....and i've been stickin to it!! LOL:wink:


you can do it.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

We still have 2 weeks left in are leauge. The very best I can finsh is 4th, I am 8 points from 1st and 3 points from 4th. Well see.


----------



## treeman65

Tom your arrows will ship priority in the morning.sorry I didnt get them out sooner.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> One could hope, but that is alot to drop. Nothing wrong with 2nd.


I'm really proud Mark and Kevin...they deserve it for sure!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you never know. he could choke


Thats what I need is about 3 people to just blow up, and go crazy. Hell i might even choke them out.  LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Tom your arrows will ship priority in the morning.sorry I didnt get them out sooner.


James, there's nothing to be sorry about!!! I can't tell you how much i appreciate it!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats what I need is about 3 people to just blow up, and go crazy. Hell i might even choke them out.  LOL


Just lay your Flatliner on thier shoulders...:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> then again it might be due to the awesome stabilizers I have on it.:thumbs_up


DA STABS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Just lay your Flatliner on thier shoulders...:wink:


Thats exactly what Dee is going to get friday night.:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well in that case you doing great at it :wink:





treeman65 said:


> you can do it.:wink:


Watch it come down to a one point win...:wink:


----------



## treeman65

:wink:


12 rings only said:


> James, there's nothing to be sorry about!!! I can't tell you how much i appreciate it!!:thumbs_up


I put alittle Hoyt funk in the package too.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Just lay your Flatliner on thier shoulders...:wink:


A few have been warned. the guy shooting behide me hits me evertime he nocks an arrow. I just about went off on him last week.


----------



## fishcatcher

James speaking of arrow. what size victory would you recommend for me. 63# at 28 dl. right now i'm shooting with fat boy 500 cut at 28 inches.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> A few have been warned. the guy shooting behide me hits me evertime he nocks an arrow. I just about went off on him last week.


what is he doing nocking arrow behind you?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James speaking of arrow. what size victory would you recommend for me. 63# at 28 dl. right now i'm shooting with fat boy 500 cut at 28 inches.


xringer 350 with 100 gr point
I have shot these everywhere from 50#-67# and they tune and fly great.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> xringer 350 with 100 gr point
> I have shot these everywhere from 50#-67# and they tune and fly great.


thanks for the info. now i have to go get some.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> A few have been warned. the guy shooting behide me hits me evertime he nocks an arrow. I just about went off on him last week.


do like I did at lancaster classic last year. I had a guy next to me that I would be at full draw and he would be cussing to himself guess he was not happy with his shooting.So with me being left handed and have to face him I waited till he reached to take an arrow out of his quiver and oops I happened to pulling on out of mine at the same time.I nock in the back of your hand does not feel too good.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> :wink:
> 
> I put alittle Hoyt funk in the package too.:wink:


AH...i see, are you sure that Barry feller don't need them?? 

I'd give ANYTHING to see what Dee's expression is when he sees that stab on his shoulder!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> xringer 350 with 100 gr point
> I have shot these everywhere from 50#-67# and they tune and fly great.


Yes sir....mine fly like an dart.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> xringer 350 with 100 gr point
> I have shot these everywhere from 50#-67# and they tune and fly great.


That's what i would have said...i have 110 in the nose of mine.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> AH...i see, are you sure that Barry feller don't need them??
> 
> I'd give ANYTHING to see what Dee's expression is when he sees that stab on his shoulder!!!


Its not the shirts but I am send one shirt back with mark for you.A buddy of mine has the shirts cause he was going to embroider them and is bringing them to gainesville.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That's what i would have said...i have 110 in the nose of mine.


are you shooting the easton points then?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> do like I did at lancaster classic last year. I had a guy next to me that I would be at full draw and he would be cussing to himself guess he was not happy with his shooting.So with me being left handed and have to face him I waited till he reached to take an arrow out of his quiver and oops I happened to pulling on out of mine at the same time.I nock in the back of your hand does not feel too good.:wink:


The guy is just as nice as hell but sure is clumzy. Its a good thing it not happen while I have been in my shot seq. Or it would have wend down hill fast.


----------



## fishcatcher

are we talking about v1 or v5?


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> The guy is just as nice as hell but sure is clumzy. Its a good thing it not happen while I have been in my shot seq. Or it would have wend down hill fast.


yeah made he is new at it or nervous.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> The guy is just as nice as hell but sure is clumzy. Its a good thing it not happen while I have been in my shot seq. Or it would have wend down hill fast.


yeah maybe he is new at it or nervous.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> are we talking about v1 or v5?


I have not ordered the v5 but if you cut them right you can make them just as good as v1.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Its not the shirts but I am send one shirt back with mark for you.A buddy of mine has the shirts cause he was going to embroider them and is bringing them to gainesville.


That's cool!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I have not ordered the v5 but if you cut them right you can make them just as good as v1.


ok please explain this.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That's cool!!:thumbs_up


a towel. or should I say crying towel,lol


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> ok please explain this.


all the difference between v1 and v5 is the straightness tolerance.Are you sure you are not talking about xringers and xringer hv?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> are you shooting the easton points then?


Gold Tip 90's with 20 grain weights.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> a towel. or should I say crying towel,lol


HA HA...let this SPOT thing get done....


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yeah made he is new at it or nervous.


Niether one. He has been at it long then me. He is one of the guys that is 2point ahead of me. but thats fine. cause I whooped that AZZ this past sunday on the course. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ok please explain this.


If you cut off some of both ends, you get the V1's specs for tollerences.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> a towel. or should I say crying towel,lol





treeman65 said:


> all the difference between v1 and v5 is the straightness tolerance.Are you sure you are not talking about xringers and xringer hv?


good one there.

and heck i don't know what i'm looking at then. x ringers or x ringer hv.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> a towel. or should I say crying towel,lol





12 rings only said:


> HA HA...let this SPOT thing get done....


Oh boy not you too. :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

I will put you 2 in to time out.:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Gold Tip 90's with 20 grain weights.


ok reason I asked a buddy of mine is shooting them with easton nibbs and says they fit better making for a better flight.
I suggested to Bart that they try to make someting on the lines of an acc.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Niether one. He has been at it long then me. He is one of the guys that is 2point ahead of me. but thats fine. cause I whooped that AZZ this past sunday on the course. LOL


ATTA BOY!!! Hey Joe, Mark really liked the Bino sling!!!:thumbs_up Told ya i could sell something for you!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> ok reason I asked a buddy of mine is shooting them with easton nibbs and says they fit better making for a better flight.
> I suggested to Bart that they try to make someting on the lines of an acc.


Oh that would be nice!! The GT's fit really nice, no slop at all.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good one there.
> 
> and heck i don't know what i'm looking at then. x ringers or x ringer hv.


The HV are lighter. here is an exp. I have hv with 90gr points that weight 305 and the reg. x-rings with 100 gr. point weight 369.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> good one there.
> 
> and heck i don't know what i'm looking at then. x ringers or x ringer hv.


the xringer hv are only 6.2 gr per inch
these would be too light for that poundage and arrow lenght.
v5 if you take 1/3 of what you need to cut of the arrow length and cut it off the nock end of the arrow and the rest off the front you will have and arrow as good as a v1.I even cut my v1 this way.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I will put you 2 in to time out.:tongue:


SHEEEYAT...we ain't even got started yet!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

ah i see. so you would cut both end. thanks. i'm just gonna go with the v1 then.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> ATTA BOY!!! Hey Joe, Mark really liked the Bino sling!!!:thumbs_up Told ya i could sell something for you!!


Thanks bro. I would be more then happy for hook Mark up. I would love to be his shops sling guy also.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe have you had a chance to play around with that wrist strap yet?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> the xringer hv are only 6.2 gr per inch
> these would be too light for that poundage and arrow lenght.
> v5 if you take 1/3 of what you need to cut of the arrow length and cut it off the nock end of the arrow and the rest off the front you will have and arrow as good as a v1.I even cut my v1 this way.


Thats right....Dont forget the label thing James tault us.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> The HV are lighter. here is an exp. I have hv with 90gr points that weight 305 and the reg. x-rings with 100 gr. point weight 369.


My X-Ringers weigh 366
My HV X-Ringers wiegh 315


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> SHEEEYAT...we ain't even got started yet!!!


Just a verb. warning. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats right....Dont forget the label thing James tault us.


Oh do they group fletched like this!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Just a verb. warning. LOL


Oh come on.........................


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yep always fletch with your odd vane and label inline. and shoot the label up. Makes for a badarse combo down range. I went and practiced yesterday and was holding 5 arrow groups to 3-4" at 60 yards in the wind.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe have you had a chance to play around with that wrist strap yet?


I did last night and I dont really have a clue on that one. How tight does it have to be for you. This one is kicking my butt. Di you have an old one lying around.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Oh come on.........................


lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks bro. I would be more then happy for hook Mark up. I would love to be his shops sling guy also.


so do you make bannanna hamicks too? I might nned one this weekend if I am down on the simms range I might just have to drop my pants and let it all hang out.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks bro. I would be more then happy for hook Mark up. I would love to be his shops sling guy also.


I'd say i could talk to him for you!!!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yep always fletch with your odd vane and label inline. and shoot the label up. Makes for a badarse combo down range. I went and practiced yesterday and was holding 5 arrow groups to 3-4" at 60 yards in the wind.


your 270 does not count/


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> I did last night and I dont really have a clue on that one. How tight does it have to be for you. This one is kicking my butt. Di you have an old one lying around.


Joe i think i do. The thing about it is it is adjustable on how tight it fits. I will see if I can dig an old one up. It is flat braid too.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> so do you make bannanna hamicks too? I might nned one this weekend if I am down on the simms range I might just have to drop my pants and let it all hang out.


Your own your own on that one bud.ukey:ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yep always fletch with your odd vane and label inline. and shoot the label up. Makes for a badarse combo down range. I went and practiced yesterday and was holding 5 arrow groups to 3-4" at 60 yards in the wind.


Great shooting!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> your 270 does not count/


a .270? Pffffft man we use REAL guns down here. 

(2) .308
(1) .300 WSM
(1) .300 Mag
(1) 7mm Ultra Mag
(1) GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY WHAT IS THAT THING.......


wait nevermind 















LMAO:zip:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> your own your own on that one bud.ukey:ukey:


:roflmao:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'd say i could talk to him for you!!!


be my guest. He does need to look sharp for G-Ville.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe i think i do. The thing about it is it is adjustable on how tight it fits. I will see if I can dig an old one up. It is flat braid too.


Yeah if you do sent it to me and I am sure I could do somthing then. Its hard to make somthine for some one with really knowing what it looks like. That pic you sent me wasnt great. I tried to find one on the net but didnt have any luck. But yeah see if you can find it and sent it my way.


----------



## fishcatcher

i like my beratta mato in 30.06 better.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I will see what I can find Joe I think I have an extra, if not I will get one at Lancaster this weekend and send you the other one.


----------



## bowman_77

cowboyjunkie said:


> i will see what i can find joe i think i have an extra, if not i will get one at lancaster this weekend and send you the other one.


10-4


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah if you do sent it to me and I am sure I could do somthing then. Its hard to make somthine for some one with really knowing what it looks like. That pic you sent me wasnt great. I tried to find one on the net but didnt have any luck. But yeah see if you can find it and sent it my way.


cowboy is this like the one I use with the hook on it?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> your 270 does not count/


Oh snap!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah real similar james except this one you can tighten up on your wrist.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey Joe, Tell ya what. If you can make me 3 12" flat braids I can make the strap and all. Ive got some extra hooks and all.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah real similar james except this one you can tighten up on your wrist.


this one you can tighten. I do have an old one of those I could send him to see.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> I will see what I can find Joe I think I have an extra, if not I will get one at Lancaster this weekend and send you the other one.


I just pulled this from lancaster website, something like this you wanting.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yes Joe it is similar to that but made with a 3 braid flat braided cord instead of just a single piece of paracord.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I just pulled this from lancaster website, something like this you wanting.


that is the one I use.:thumbs_up


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I will snap some pics of the one I currently have and send you. Its better quality.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey Joe, Tell ya what. If you can make me 3 12" flat braids I can make the strap and all. Ive got some extra hooks and all.


I can what colors do you want. I can do a 3 strand flat braid or an 4 strand flat brain. just lets me know


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> I will snap some pics of the one I currently have and send you. Its better quality.


that will work also. email me at [email protected]


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> I will snap some pics of the one I currently have and send you. Its better quality.


Just as long as the pic quality is better then Tom's. 

















sorry bud had too.


----------



## fishcatcher

just don't ask tom to take a pic for you lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Just as long as the pic quality is better then Tom's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bud had too.



dang it you beat me to it. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

Dang where did every one go. Fish I guessed we scared them off


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I just pulled this from lancaster website, something like this you wanting.


can you make this one


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe you have mail.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Dang where did every one go. Fish I guessed we scared them off


nah they just still laughing


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> can you make this one


I can but need the lenght you need and does it have to be that kind of hook.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Just as long as the pic quality is better then Tom's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bud had too.





fishcatcher said:


> just don't ask tom to take a pic for you lol


Giove me afew days boyz...i'll be postin up some quality eye candy!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I can but need the lenght you need and does it have to be that kind of hook.


I will measure one tomorrow I can put the hook on myself I have a couple laying around.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I am hoping Mark brings me some goodies to G'ville. Maybe 2 12" bars and a 30"? A man can wish right?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Dang where did every one go. Fish I guessed we scared them off


BOOOO!! LOL


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Giove me afew days boyz...i'll be postin up some quality eye candy!!!!:thumbs_up


why do you have Mathews comming?:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

k what are the speed you guys getting out of your 3D bows? i am getting 284 out of my commander and no idea yet on the alien x.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> why do you have Mathews comming?:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> k what are the speed you guys getting out of your 3D bows? i am getting 284 out of my commander and no idea yet on the alien x.


bill you getting 310 plus or minus a few it the alien


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> k what are the speed you guys getting out of your 3D bows? i am getting 284 out of my commander and no idea yet on the alien x.


under 288 I hope,lol. seriously I need to check it before I go cause I have no idea.I would have to say that it is ok cause it maked the tape that I had on the pe exactly and its was 284.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

284 @27.5" 60# from my Ultra Elite and thats with a 334 gr arrow! Gotta love them spiral x cams.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


>


hey he put it out there.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> bill you getting 310 plus or minus a few it the alien


yea i'm gonna take your words on it. still like to know exactly what it is though. most of the shoot i go to are asa or ibo around here.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe you have mail.


The only thing I am not sure about is how the cord is tried back to its self where the loop is made. other then that it would not be a problem.


Are you wanting 3 stright 24'' long braid or them made up.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i'm gonna take your words on it. still like to know exactly what it is though. most of the shoot i go to are asa or ibo around here.


you need to get a chrono


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> The only thing I am not sure about is how the cord is tried back to its self where the loop is made. other then that it would not be a problem.
> 
> 
> Are you wanting 3 stright 24'' long braid or them made up.


yes in passionate pink,:wink:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes in passionate pink,:wink:ukey:


lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

If you can braid me together 3 of them 24" long I can take care of the rest. The way its done is the braided cord goes thru the hook and then is glued/stitched/shrinkwrapped together. The Long tag end simply loops over itself and has 2 pieces of clear tubing that keeps it tight on itself and is glued and shrink wrapped on the other end.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> yes in passionate pink,:wink:ukey:


that or polka dot pink :wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey I wore pink everytime I enetered a rodeo arena and won some good money. Maybe i shoudl start shooting a pink bow,arrows the whole nine yards. I may look like a fluflu but ill be a winning rich one!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

fishcatcher said:


> that or polka dot pink :wink:


James knows about them polkadots!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> you need to get a chrono


that and among many other thing. like a press and a string jig so i can make my own.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> If you can braid me together 3 of them 24" long I can take care of the rest. The way its done is the braided cord goes thru the hook and then is glued/stitched/shrinkwrapped together. The Long tag end simply loops over itself and has 2 pieces of clear tubing that keeps it tight on itself and is glued and shrink wrapped on the other end.


Ok stright it is just send me you addy either to my email or pm me it They will go out thursday morning.Take a look here and tell me what color blue you want.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=957426


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Electric Blue by far. should really pop


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hey he put it out there.:wink:


No "Matts" for me...besides...don't you wipe your feet on them???????:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Electric Blue by far. should really pop


will do and they will ship on thrusday.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> k what are the speed you guys getting out of your 3D bows? i am getting 284 out of my commander and no idea yet on the alien x.


281 with my 316 grain X-Ringer Hv's, 53 lbs, pro Elite, xt-3000's, spirals at 29.5 inch draw. 
It's still set up for spots, when that's done, i'l put the full 3d set up in play with my regular X-Ringers.


----------



## fishcatcher

so same bow just switching set up around. i hate doing that. much easier to have two bows :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> 281 with my 316 grain X-Ringer Hv's, 53 lbs, pro Elite, xt-3000's, spirals at 29.5 inch draw.
> It's still set up for spots, when that's done, i'l put the full 3d set up in play with my regular X-Ringers.


I was getting 305 with 305 gr. @ 59lbs with my HV and 272 with the reg V1 @ 369gr.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Wow I guess havign a short draw has its advantages. I can cut my arrows WAY down.


----------



## fishcatcher

getting 284 with the commander set up with 61# at 28 shooting 330 grains fatboy.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so same bow just switching set up around. i hate doing that. much easier to have two bows :wink:


I don't think the ASA clubs around here would like me to shoot my Alpha Burner at 339!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> so same bow just switching set up around. i hate doing that. much easier to have two bows :wink:


Yeap thats why I want another bow. I would like to keep my Dren LD as my spots bow and get an A7 or an C4 for 3D.

I shoot my Reezen Last year for 3D and loved it. But want something smooooooooth now.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Wow I guess havign a short draw has its advantages. I can cut my arrows WAY down.


That's one way to look at it!!


----------



## fishcatcher

got three bow really. guardian for hunting, commander is now a spot bow, and alien x new 3D bow. then my bowfishing bow. parker ultra lite 31 :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> I don't think the ASA clubs around here would like me to shoot my Alpha Burner at 339!!


Or my Alpha Max 35 at 317...


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I don't think the ASA clubs around here would like me to shoot my Alpha Burner at 339!!


My Reezen would be smoking to with the HV. I had it shooting 315 with 330 gr. @ 29'' with 70lbs with fat boys


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I got 3 on hand. and 2 somewhere in neveada in the manufacturing stage.


----------



## fishcatcher

dang i guess i must have the slowest bow here :sad:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

No smoking was my XLR8

58#, 27.5" draw, 304 gr X-Ringer HV's, custom strings at a whopping 338

I was shooting My V-Force 300s at 437 Grains on 66 # and getting 301


----------



## bowman_77

nope My Dren LD is at 272.....I need to speed her up just a little. about 279-280 would be good.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> No smoking was my XLR8
> 
> 58#, 27.5" draw, 304 gr X-Ringer HV's, custom strings at a whopping 338
> 
> I was shooting My V-Force 300s at 437 Grains on 66 # and getting 301


yeah thats smokin.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> nope My Dren LD is at 272.....I need to speed her up just a little. about 279-280 would be good.


nope my old wing recurve is the slowest i bet about 160 something. :wink:

42# at 28 shooting 560+ cedar shaft.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> dang i guess i must have the slowest bow here :sad:


Nope, that would be my Pro Elite!!!


----------



## bowman_77

well guys I am off to bed. I am at the fire house now and I have to work on the ambulance tomorrow for about 10 hrs. ( 2 jobs suckazz ) So I will chat more tonight with yall.


----------



## fishcatcher

there are way too many hoyt on this team


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> No smoking was my XLR8
> 
> 58#, 27.5" draw, 304 gr X-Ringer HV's, custom strings at a whopping 338
> 
> I was shooting My V-Force 300s at 437 Grains on 66 # and getting 301


That Monster is stupid fast!!! I just got my strings for my burner...can't wait to get it set up and play with it a bit. I'm pretty sure i can get close to 350 out of it...it's not the speed, it's the KE i want!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nope my old wing recurve is the slowest i bet about 160 something. :wink:
> 
> 42# at 28 shooting 560+ cedar shaft.


I have an old 70lbs pse diamondback II that wont do that. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> well guys I am off to bed. I am at the fire house now and I have to work on the ambulance tomorrow for about 10 hrs. ( 2 jobs suckazz ) So I will chat more tonight with yall.


Later Joe, and be safe!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> there are way too many hoyt on this team


Yeap........later guys


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> there are way too many hoyt on this team


Myself, Bryan...and who??? Oh yeah, Bill in Ohio.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I have an old 70lbs pse diamondback II that wont do that. lol


i got a old jenning buckmaster downstair that is close to it too. lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap thats why I want another bow. I would like to keep my Dren LD as my spots bow and get an A7 or an C4 for 3D.
> 
> I shoot my Reezen Last year for 3D and loved it. But want something smooooooooth now.


If those are the 2 you are looking you need to try the c4.I think it holds better and seems to be smoother that the a7.I had to get a 80 percent cam due to the situtation and still like it better.
My new one will have the 65 percent.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Myself, Bryan...and who??? Oh yeah, Bill in Ohio.


what just between you two there are what seven hoyt


----------



## CowboyJunkie

At the moment I have 4 Hoyts and yes still won a Mathews.

I have my Ultra Elite in hand, ProTec in hand, alphaburner on order, Contender Elite on order, and My switchback in hand.


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> At the moment I have 4 Hoyts and yes still won a Mathews.
> 
> I have my Ultra Elite in hand, ProTec in hand, alphaburner on order, Contender Elite on order, and My switchback in hand.


which of those hoyt are suppose to be top dog for spot shooting?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap........later guys


You just go to your room!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what just between you two there are what seven hoyt


Something like that...


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You just go to your room!!!


oh come on someone had to do it :wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

fishcatcher said:


> which of those hoyt are suppose to be top dog for spot shooting?


Well I thought the ProTec would be my spot bow but I just didnt click with it Like me UE. Any of the elite series bows would be great for spot. If your looking for an indoor only bow, go with the Vantage elite with spirals.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> which of those hoyt are suppose to be top dog for spot shooting?


Pro Elite and the Vantage Elite are geared for the spots, both are totally different bows and shoot somewhat different too, put Spirals on each and it's a toss up between the two. I favor the Pro Elite for it's slightly shorter riser and the option of 3000 limbs.


----------



## fishcatcher

i think i'm gonna stick with my lowly 07 commander. don't like the 08 cam.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh come on someone had to do it :wink:


I know...it's mostly ME!!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i think i'm gonna stick with my lowly 07 commander. don't like the 08 cam.


There's nothing wrong with a Commander!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Commander is a great shooting bow. Best bowtech I ever shot at least.


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm only kidding that bow shoot alot better than i can. there are two of them in the house right now. beside the guardian.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Night ya'll. Take care.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i think i'm gonna stick with my lowly 07 commander. don't like the 08 cam.


i thought the same about the commander.I didnt like the feel of the 08 but loved the 07.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Night ya'll. Take care.


dont have nightmare about signing crispies.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> dont have nightmare about signing crispies.


Oh dont you worry. No nightmares here. Hey I packed that gold sharpie up for you tonight.


----------



## fishcatcher

night cowboy


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i thought the same about the commander.I didnt like the feel of the 08 but loved the 07.


yea for some reason the cam on the 08 stinks. didn't like the draw cycle on it. still have it here. brush finish nice camo pattern too.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm only kidding that bow shoot alot better than i can. there are two of them in the house right now. beside the guardian.


See your stacked up on bow Techs...


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Oh dont you worry. No nightmares here. Hey I packed that gold sharpie up for you tonight.


oh so you are actually going to make me shoot to beat you this year?Its going to be a fun season.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea for some reason the cam on the 08 stinks. didn't like the draw cycle on it. still have it here. brush finish nice camo pattern too.


a buddy of mine just bought the 08 and he is shooting better than I have ever seen him shoot.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> See your stacked up on bow Techs...


yea i like those cp bow. no shock at all. quiet as a field mouse too. especially my guardian.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Night ya'll. Take care.


c ya Bryan.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea i like those cp bow. no shock at all. quiet as a field mouse too. especially my guardian.


you got that right. I shot my last elk with the guardian and didnt notice my stabilizer was missing until we got back to camp.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> you got that right. I shot my last elk with the guardian and didnt notice my stabilizer was missing until we got back to camp.


they are nice aren't they. how big was the elk? and what state? always wanted to try for one.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> they are nice aren't they. how big was the elk? and what state? always wanted to try for one.


5x5


----------



## treeman65

I have shot 4 of then now 1 with rifle the rest have been with bow,


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I have shot 4 of then now 1 with rifle the rest have been with bow,


nice and you have to rub it in too :sad::sad:. when i do go i'm taking betsy instead. that's my .06 lol you know first time thing. i wanna get one under the belt :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> 5x5


TN had there first Elk hunt in a very long time this past season...One of the five guys...that's right 5 tags only...brought in the Knight and Hale to call and film the hunt!! All five tags were filled. Look for the hunt this fall on thier show.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> nice and you have to rub it in too :sad::sad:. when i do go i'm taking betsy instead. that's my .06 lol you know first time thing. i wanna get one under the belt :wink:


oh i dont mind shooting them with a rifle either.I am trying to talk my buddy into just drawing preference points for a few years so we can get drawn for a trophy area.


----------



## fishcatcher

we have a small herd here too. only problem is a once in a lifetime tag. :sad:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> TN had there first Elk hunt in a very long time this past season...One of the five guys...that's right 5 tags only...brought in the Knight and Hale to call and film the hunt!! All five tags were filled. Look for the hunt this fall on thier show.


yea I think PA is in there 3rd year too. I have been putting in for tags there.I already know what area they are in up there.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> oh i dont mind shooting them with a rifle either.I am trying to talk my buddy into just drawing preference points for a few years so we can get drawn for a trophy area.


i've been trying to get my brother and brother inlaw to do the same. so far they say no. i may have to go by myself.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i've been trying to get my brother and brother inlaw to do the same. so far they say no. i may have to go by myself.


you could always go with us sometime. I think Bryan is going this year.But you better not mind the work cause we hunt public land and camp.We have an outfitters tent with woods stove and everything.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> you could always go with us sometime. I think Bryan is going this year.But you better not mind the work cause we hunt public land and camp.We have an outfitters tent with woods stove and everything.


isn't that the only way to hunt elk :wink:. oh do you still have the guardian?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> isn't that the only way to hunt elk :wink:. oh do you still have the guardian?


you got that right but I would love to get with an outfitter one time.
no I am shooting a 82nd for hutning but that is going to change.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh you are a bowtech shooter too . yea those outfitter can get pretty steep in price. but they did all the work first so i shouldn't complaint.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> oh you are a bowtech shooter too . yea those outfitter can get pretty steep in price. but they did all the work first so i shouldn't complaint.


I was on their staff for 3 yrs and they offered me a job but I declined.


----------



## 12 rings only

I almost forgot...I shot Marks new bow this eve!!! All i can say is i hope my shop picks them up!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

is it a strother


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I almost forgot...I shot Marks new bow this eve!!! All i can say is i hope my shop picks them up!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


coool did he shoot it for score tonight?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> is it a strother


yes


----------



## fishcatcher

i'll be trying out a sr-71 and infinity pretty soon myself. hope i don't like them:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> coool did he shoot it for score tonight?





treeman65 said:


> yes


yes!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> yes!!!


so how did he shoot with it?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'll be trying out a sr-71 and infinity pretty soon myself. hope i don't like them:wink:


Don't do it!!!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> so how did he shoot with it?


well isn't he ahead of Tom  that should tell you something lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Don't do it!!!!:wink:


that's what i'm afraid of. kevin got me good one day a few week back too.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> so how did he shoot with it?


Pretty well, it's about a half an inch too long, we dicussed different ways to shorten it up some so he can shoot it this weekend. He's gonna try a few things, if it doesn't work out, he'll shoot the vandetta for this go-round.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that's what i'm afraid of. kevin got me good one day a few week back too.


He has his ways....


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys off to bed for me. nite


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> k guys off to bed for me. nite


ME TOO!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Pretty well, it's about a half an inch too long, we dicussed different ways to shorten it up some so he can shoot it this weekend. He's gonna try a few things, if it doesn't work out, he'll shoot the vandetta for this go-round.


Im glad he likes it.If he brings it this weekend I will check it out.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Im glad he likes it.If he brings it this weekend I will check it out.


It's a sweet rig for sure!! James, i'm calling it a nite...rite after i install the strings on my Burner!!:tongue:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> mark did you call days inn?


sure did and ive got a room there :thumbs_up



bowman_77 said:


> That bus wasnt around was it.


I heard it outside blowing the horn:wink:



fishcatcher said:


> you never know. he could choke


Me choke



12 rings only said:


> I'm really proud Mark and Kevin...they deserve it for sure!!:thumbs_up


thanks man its been fun for sure



12 rings only said:


> Pretty well, it's about a half an inch too long, we dicussed different ways to shorten it up some so he can shoot it this weekend. He's gonna try a few things, if it doesn't work out, he'll shoot the vandetta for this go-round.


Ive about talked myself into shooting the trusty PSE this weekend and just wait for the new cam for the Inspire

James I shot a 298 41x with it last night it just had me stretched out a little too much Ill bring it and let you check it out


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> sure did and ive got a room there :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> I heard it outside blowing the horn:wink:
> 
> 
> Me choke
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man its been fun for sure
> 
> 
> Ive about talked myself into shooting the trusty PSE this weekend and just wait for the new cam for the Inspire
> 
> James I shot a 298 41x with it last night it just had me stretched out a little too much Ill bring it and let you check it out


that is great shooting specially with a new bow.Did you call Days INN?


----------



## treeman65

guess I should wake up and read before i post.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> guess I should wake up and read before i post.


LOL im still half asleep too


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Shoot who yall kiddin. Seemed like everytime my eyes shut for more than 5 minutes them damn tones were going off. Ran more dang EMS runs last night than we do normally in a week


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Shoot who yall kiddin. Seemed like everytime my eyes shut for more than 5 minutes them damn tones were going off. Ran more dang EMS runs last night than we do normally in a week


THAT doesnt suprise me if the road are anything like they are here.I hit black ice 3 times on the way to the office one time caught me totally by surprise.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

The roads are actually good here. Surprisingly none of them were MVA's.

3 Diabetic calls, a chest pain call, one projectile vomitting call(i passed on this one), and 1 breathing difficulty.


----------



## icefishur96

Getten fired up to kill some paper tonight! Last week I shot a 296 39X. First time shooting my Vendetta. and no the cam did not slip..lol


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> sure did and ive got a room there :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> I heard it outside blowing the horn:wink:
> 
> 
> Me choke
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man its been fun for sure
> 
> 
> Ive about talked myself into shooting the trusty PSE this weekend and just wait for the new cam for the Inspire
> 
> James I shot a 298 41x with it last night it just had me stretched out a little too much Ill bring it and let you check it out





icefishur96 said:


> Getten fired up to kill some paper tonight! Last week I shot a 296 39X. First time shooting my Vendetta. and no the cam did not slip..lol



way to go guys. great shooting there. no wonder Tom is behind you Mark


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> way to go guys. great shooting there. no wonder Tom is behind you Mark


x2 on that. EXCELLENT shooting fellas.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> Getten fired up to kill some paper tonight! Last week I shot a 296 39X. First time shooting my Vendetta. and no the cam did not slip..lol


That's good shooting with a new rig!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> way to go guys. great shooting there. no wonder Tom is behind you Mark


If i beat the "BOSS" i mite be out of a job!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I heard it outside blowing the horn:wink:


It was LOUD TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> there are way too many hoyt on this team


You're not alone fish.....Kim (Admiral Vixen) and myself are all Bowtech. She hunts with her Admiral and has a one of kind Guardian for target, and I hunt with an Iceman and my target is currently a blacked out Admiral but have the red cams coming soon for Testarossa!:wink: Love the center pivots!:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

icefishur96 said:


> Getten fired up to kill some paper tonight! Last week I shot a 296 39X. First time shooting my Vendetta. and no the cam did not slip..lol


Great shooting. My vendetta was one of the first shipped and ive been shooting it ever since I havent touched the mod since I set my draw length. I think that folks are not getting them tight enough but who knows


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> there are way too many hoyt on this team


Probably not for long

I can't tell until I know for sure!! It's killing me:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It was LOUD TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## bowman_77

Hey Mark was you able to order that cam for me.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> If those are the 2 you are looking you need to try the c4.I think it holds better and seems to be smoother that the a7.I had to get a 80 percent cam due to the situtation and still like it better.
> My new one will have the 65 percent.


I will be checking into that...thanks


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You just go to your room!!!





fishcatcher said:


> oh come on someone had to do it :wink:


Dont make me put you too into time out...so :zip: ......LOL


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Getten fired up to kill some paper tonight! Last week I shot a 296 39X. First time shooting my Vendetta. and no the cam did not slip..lol


Good luck buddy


----------



## bowman_77

cowboy the slings are tied and will go out in the morning. :wink:


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Mark was you able to order that cam for me.


its on the way


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> its on the way


Thanks Mark.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Dont make me put you too into time out...so :zip: ......LOL


Well................


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck to everyone going to gainseville this weekend im not gonna be able to make it but owell got my new bow on order cant wait for it to get here..... post up some pics of what yall are going to be shooting this year for targets


----------



## drockw

Yes goodluck guys!!! Go get em James! Ya sand bagger


----------



## APAnTN

drockw said:


> Yes goodluck guys!!! Go get em James! Ya sand bagger


Are you telling me that James is a bagger:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Yes goodluck guys!!! Go get em James! Ya sand bagger


:jaw::jaw:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well................


:nono::nono:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

LMAO Mark he might bag soemthing! LOL.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> probably not for long
> 
> i can't tell until i know for sure!! It's killing me:tongue:


come on spill it chickenhead.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Yes goodluck guys!!! Go get em James! Ya sand bagger


BAGGER ME?????????????????
You guys are weak during the day without me this didnt move a page today
YOU ALL ARE IN TIME OUT.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> good luck to everyone going to gainseville this weekend im not gonna be able to make it but owell got my new bow on order cant wait for it to get here..... Post up some pics of what yall are going to be shooting this year for targets


thanks


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey James shoot any spikes today?


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey James shoot any spikes today?


3 FREAKN TIMES THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe, James, I wanted to thank you for that LOVELY sling I just recieved in the mail. I will be SURE to wear it on the range this weekend, and if I happen to win will shoot it from here on out!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe, James, I wanted to thank you for that LOVELY sling I just recieved in the mail. I will be SURE to wear it on the range this weekend, and if I happen to win will shoot it from here on out!


I have a shirt you can wear to go with the sling.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

It wouldnt have a PINK Vicdtory logo on it would it?


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> It wouldnt have a PINK Vicdtory logo on it would it?


yep this is going to be a blast.


----------



## treeman65

cowboy dont forget those nocks. thanks


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Just loaded em in the tackle box


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Just loaded em in the tackle box


thanks man I am so pumped it is going to be a long night at work.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah no shyt. tomorrow is going to DRAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG by.


----------



## txarcher1

*You guys just need to make a conference call*LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

txarcher1 said:


> *You guys just need to make a conference call*LOL:darkbeer:


no we need to get this party started,:darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Dang skippy


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Dang skippy


24 more hours I will be at least half way to gainesville.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Must be nice. We are leaving here @ 4 so that should put us there by 11 there time.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Must be nice. We are leaving here @ 4 so that should put us there by 11 there time.


shoot I have a meeting with a bow press for some new strings first thing friday morning.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

OK guys, ALL of the Xtremers that are going to Gainsville...DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLD IT!!! Otherwise, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

txarcher1 said:


> *You guys just need to make a conference call*LOL:darkbeer:


This OUR Conference call!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> 3 FREAKN TIMES THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


?????????????????????????????


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Tom, he broke 3 arrows shooting at a spike. Guess noone told him deer season was over!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom, he broke 3 arrows shooting at a spike. Guess noone told him deer season was over!


wrong kind of spike **** dont worry someday you will learn how to shoot nice bucks.\\
No Tom I was being lazy I went to shoot and my target had fell off the backstop.So instead of going and putting it up I was standing at 30 yds and could see a light spot so I shot it 3 times.I get up there and it is the spike that I used to hold my target up and it broke all 3 arrows.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Good luck in Gainesville Xtremers! You guys will be giving us updates after the shooting each day right??


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good luck in Gainesville Xtremers! You guys will be giving us updates after the shooting each day right??


thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom, he broke 3 arrows shooting at a spike. Guess noone told him deer season was over!


Corn fed??????????


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> wrong kind of spike **** dont worry someday you will learn how to shoot nice bucks.\\
> No Tom I was being lazy I went to shoot and my target had fell off the backstop.So instead of going and putting it up I was standing at 30 yds and could see a light spot so I shot it 3 times.I get up there and it is the spike that I used to hold my target up and it broke all 3 arrows.


:doh:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good luck in Gainesville Xtremers! You guys will be giving us updates after the shooting each day right??


If THEY don't....it's TIME OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Or they can just call me.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

See I would have said it was a giant mutated spike and every arrow i shot at it he snapped off with his 24" spikes. but thats just me! Would sounded ebtter then DA's up there. LOL.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I will have the laptop down there so we will post updates.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> :doh:


exactly dahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
well at least im hitting what I am aiming at.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> exactly dahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> well at least im hitting what I am aiming at.


This is true


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> I will have the laptop down there so we will post updates.


Good...James has my cell number...


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> exactly dahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> well at least im hitting what I am aiming at.


Yes sir!!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> wrong kind of spike **** dont worry someday you will learn how to shoot nice bucks.\\
> No Tom I was being lazy I went to shoot and my target had fell off the backstop.So instead of going and putting it up I was standing at 30 yds and could see a light spot so I shot it 3 times.I get up there and it is the spike that I used to hold my target up and it broke all 3 arrows.


no that's funny right there James. sorry but it is. and you guys that are going good luck and bring home the trophy. oh yea pics too.


----------



## 12 rings only

Limb Driver rests...any of you guys shoot them??


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Got on for my burner if it ever gets here. Havent set it up on anything else yet.


----------



## treeman65

:wink:


12 rings only said:


> Good...James has my cell number...


good thing I do have your cell number that way you dont just go by what **** types on here whinning after he has to sign a crispy.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> no that's funny right there James. sorry but it is. and you guys that are going good luck and bring home the trophy. oh yea pics too.


Good thing i'm NOT in charge of PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Limb Driver rests...any of you guys shoot them??


they are on all of my bow. except the bowfishing rig. i love them easy as heck to set up and tune.


----------



## A-STRAIGHTARROW

*Yo!*

Lonnie here from the Evergreen State of Washington, the town of Walla Walla, which means, many rivers!:darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> :wink:
> 
> good thing I do have your cell number that way you dont just go by what **** types on here whinning after he has to sign a crispy.:wink:


Hey James, I got a present for you and Donna once yall get down there:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Good thing i'm NOT in charge of PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thank god for that. or we all be needing glasses


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> no that's funny right there James. sorry but it is. and you guys that are going good luck and bring home the trophy. oh yea pics too.


thanks but dont know about pictures. I am getting a haircut in the morning and have been threatening to get a mohawk (blue) just for gainesville.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey James, I got a present for you and Donna once yall get down there:darkbeer:


watch it now


----------



## treeman65

A-STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Lonnie here from the Evergreen State of Washington, the town of Walla Walla, which means, many rivers!:darkbeer:


you bettter start driving if you are comming to gainesville.


----------



## fishcatcher

A-STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Lonnie here from the Evergreen State of Washington, the town of Walla Walla, which means, many rivers!:darkbeer:


hi ya Lonnie. Bill here.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> watch it now


Its nothing bad I promise.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> thanks but dont know about pictures. I am getting a haircut in the morning and have been threatening to get a mohawk (blue) just for gainesville.


well i hope somebody on the team take some pic now


----------



## treeman65

A-STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Lonnie here from the Evergreen State of Washington, the town of Walla Walla, which means, many rivers!:darkbeer:


Hi Lonnie James here and I am the only one with any common sense on here.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Its nothing bad I promise.


ok I just dont want her offend so she wont go anymore.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hi Lonnie. Bryan from AL. And James is as full of it as anyone on here.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> ok I just dont want her offend so she wont go anymore.


no no nothing bad.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hi Lonnie. Bryan from AL. And James is as full of it as anyone on here.


what are you still doing here I said NO HOMOS


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> what are you still doing here I said NO HOMOS


I think you have me confused with austin


----------



## treeman65

:zip:


CowboyJunkie said:


> I think you have me confused with austin


:zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> what are you still doing here I said NO HOMOS


oh boy here we go again. i think i'm the only normal one on here.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Got on for my burner if it ever gets here. Havent set it up on anything else yet.





treeman65 said:


> :wink:
> 
> good thing I do have your cell number that way you dont just go by what **** types on here whinning after he has to sign a crispy.:wink:





fishcatcher said:


> they are on all of my bow. except the bowfishing rig. i love them easy as heck to set up and tune.


I just bought one on here for CHEAP!! My Burner is waiting it's arrival!!! I have a set of strings that i may disect and use the blue strands to drive it, it would match the strings on my burner.


----------



## fishcatcher

you gonna love it. i have a hoyt model one on the commander wanna trade.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> thank god for that. or we all be needing glasses


It's part of my master plan...make 'em blind, then it's no problem to out shoot them!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you gonna love it. i have a hoyt model one on the commander wanna trade.


We just might do that...this one came off an Elite.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> It's part of my master plan...make 'em blind, then it's no problem to out shoot them!!


ahhh now i see . ok ok that was bad lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> We just might do that...this one came off an Elite.


is it black? my is silver kinda more like chrome really. don't like it on all black bow.


----------



## 12 rings only

LONNIE!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm the head ZOO KEEPER here and the one who hands out ALL punishments when they get out of line!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> is it black? my is silver kinda more like chrome really. don't like it on all black bow.


Not sure...i haven't seen it yet.


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom did you scare everybody out of here?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom did you scare everybody out of here?


Don't know...we will see.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> Tom did you scare everybody out of here?


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> :banana::banana::banana:


You gonna dance that "jig" if you win???


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You gonna dance that "jig" if you win???


tell him James there is no if :wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Ill be sure to get some pics for yall from the smackdown


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Ill be sure to get some pics for yall from the smackdown


finally someone step up. . gotta to be better than Tom shot.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You gonna dance that "jig" if you win???


win shoot I do that after ever 12 and 14 no wonder I am so tired after a shoot.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I had a Limb Driver on my Admiral. It's a great rest no doubt, but the long cord made me nervous while hunting. Like earlier stated, they don't get much easier to setup and tune.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Limb Driver rests...any of you guys shoot them??


Great rest. Very easy to setup. I put them on my target and hunting bows.


----------



## txarcher1

txarcher1 said:


> *You guys just need to make a conference call*LOL:darkbeer:


*It must be a ******* Conference call then. LOL*:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Ill be sure to get some pics for yall from the smackdown


here is your picture :elf_moon::elf_moon:


----------



## fishcatcher

txarcher1 said:


> *It must be a ******* Conference call then. LOL*:darkbeer:


i can see it now two tin can with a strings


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I had a Limb Driver on my Admiral. It's a great rest no doubt, but the long cord made me nervous while hunting. Like earlier stated, they don't get much easier to setup and tune.





BEETLE GUY said:


> Great rest. Very easy to setup. I put them on my target and hunting bows.


It's going on my 'Burner, matter of fact, it's all the bow needs.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> finally someone step up. . gotta to be better than Tom shot.





treeman65 said:


> here is your picture :elf_moon::elf_moon:


Dammit...you beat me too it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

what rest were you using before? i switch over two years ago from the trophy taker.


----------



## 12 rings only

txarcher1 said:


> *It must be a ******* Conference call then. LOL*:darkbeer:


Your from Texas...........The land of steers and.....:zip: J/K!!!LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I just bought one on here for CHEAP!! My Burner is waiting it's arrival!!! I have a set of strings that i may disect and use the blue strands to drive it, it would match the strings on my burner.


I always just used the BCY D loop material, and I know there's a blue Tom. I've always got all of mine from REDCHARM on here, but there's a few others that sell it as well. Are you going to make your MAX kind of thing for it with the strings otherwise?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what rest were you using before? i switch over two years ago from the trophy taker.


flipper II


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I always just used the BCY D loop material, and I know there's a blue Tom. I've always got all of mine from REDCHARM on here, but there's a few others that sell it as well. Are you going to make your MAX kind of thing for it with the strings otherwise?


Joe built the slings, Mike at H&M built the strings and cables, Black riser Camo limbs, same as my AM-35, but the 35 was done in red and black strings and sling. It looks good, but it's not over the top.


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks James. Tom must have miss that one. go figure :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> flipper II


No rest...shot off the shelf!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> thanks James. Tom must have miss that one. go figure :wink:


I don't miss much...thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

I thought you were talking about disecting some strings to make like a Limb Driven MAX kind of thing for your Limb Driver Tom. I got lost on that one apparently...lol


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> No rest...shot off the shelf!!!!!





12 rings only said:


> I don't miss much...thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hate to bail when the partys getting started, but some rest i need!! GOOD LUCK GUYS in FL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

i like that combo red and black. i have to get rid of the green and silver on my alien one of this day.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I thought you were talking about disecting some strings to make like a Limb Driven MAX kind of thing for your Limb Driver Tom. I got lost on that one apparently...lol


Yes your correct, but i'm lost on the MAX thing. What's the difference???


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i like that combo red and black. i have to get rid of the green and silver on my alien one of this day.


I'd post some pics...........


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i like that combo red and black. i have to get rid of the green and silver on my alien one of this day.


When my red cams come in, I'll have to post up the pics of....ALL black and red...lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yes your correct, but i'm lost on the MAX thing. What's the difference???


 The cord for the limbdrivers is just BCY loop material that most folks use. I can't recall off hand which string maker it was here that started making what they called MAX kits for the LD's. It involves taking the set screw out of the LD where the cord runs into it, and replacing with a longer screw, and they'd make a twisted string to match your string colors.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> When my red cams come in, I'll have to post up the pics of....ALL black and red...lol


Those bows look cool like that!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> The cord for the limbdrivers is just BCY loop material that most folks use. I can't recall off hand which string maker it was here that started making what they called MAX kits for the LD's. It involves taking the set screw out of the LD where the cord runs into it, and replacing with a longer screw, and they'd make a twisted string to match your string colors.


yep and i forgot who makes them. was gonna try to make some myself with old set of string i have here. decided it was too much of a hassle


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> The cord for the limbdrivers is just BCY loop material that most folks use. I can't recall off hand which string maker it was here that started making what they called MAX kits for the LD's. It involves taking the set screw out of the LD where the cord runs into it, and replacing with a longer screw, and they'd make a twisted string to match your string colors.


WHY do you guys like dropaways so much?


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> When my red cams come in, I'll have to post up the pics of....ALL black and red...lol


i though about making a testerrosa (damn i kill that spelling) commander. then figure why. i like the silver cam as is.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> The cord for the limbdrivers is just BCY loop material that most folks use. I can't recall off hand which string maker it was here that started making what they called MAX kits for the LD's. It involves taking the set screw out of the LD where the cord runs into it, and replacing with a longer screw, and they'd make a twisted string to match your string colors.


Gottcha!!! Thanks!! Guys, i'm out for the nite!! BE SAFE!!!!!!!! COWBOY, have a safe trip, James give me a call sometime Thursday. BILL, quit cracking on my pics!! LOL!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> WHY do you guys like dropaways so much?


Just for hunting....


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Gottcha!!! Thanks!! Guys, i'm out for the nite!! BE SAFE!!!!!!!! COWBOY, have a safe trip, James give me a call sometime Thursday. BILL, quit cracking on my pics!! LOL!!!!!!!!!:wink:


will do. thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

for hunting and i like them so much i just switch to them completely. Tom i'm not picking on your pics. i think the are great abstract art 

later buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> for hunting and i like them so much i just switch to them completely. Tom i'm not picking on your pics. i think the are great abstract art
> 
> later buddy.


That's cold................

Later.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> for hunting and i like them so much i just switch to them completely. Tom i'm not picking on your pics. i think the are great abstract art
> 
> later buddy.


do you notice that much difference with them? I tried them and it didnt seem worth have something else to go wrong.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> do you notice that much difference with them? I tried them and it didnt seem worth have something else to go wrong.


yea they drop faster for me. doesn't have that annoying click like the tt did. like the way they attach to the limb too. with the tt the string would rub against my commander cables. hated it that.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That's cold................
> 
> Later.


lol sorry buddy. someone had to tell you the truth. but i say it in a nice way didn't i?

later:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Nite yall. Just got done loading everything up. James call me tomorrow bud. Nite everyone else. Wish us luck.


----------



## fishcatcher

yep good luck guys. don't forget to take lots of pics.

i'm outta here too.


----------



## txarcher1

12 rings only said:


> Your from Texas...........The land of steers and.....:zip: J/K!!!LOL


*You'll just have to ask my wife what kind of horn I really have. HAHA LOL.
The only reason I don't come to G-town and put a Texas Whoopin on all you Boys is that I had a little time under the knife with my shoulder. If you notice the 3 black holes that are in my shoulder, thats where they complete shoulder surgery from. Its not going to take a little bit of time to be up and shooting again, but I look forward to coming up there next year and kicking butt and takin names. - TX*


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Nite yall. Just got done loading everything up. James call me tomorrow bud. Nite everyone else. Wish us luck.


later I will call you when we get on the road.


----------



## treeman65

txarcher1 said:


> *You'll just have to ask my wife what kind of horn I really have. HAHA LOL.
> The only reason I don't come to G-town and put a Texas Whoopin on all you Boys is that I had a little time under the knife with my shoulder. If you notice the 3 black holes that are in my shoulder, thats where they complete shoulder surgery from. Its not going to take a little bit of time to be up and shooting again, but I look forward to coming up there next year and kicking butt and takin names. - TX*


hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## txarcher1

*Thank You very much. You guys have fun
and be careful on the roads. Its not you that 
I worry about, Its the other guy. *


----------



## treeman65

txarcher1 said:


> *Thank You very much. You guys have fun
> and be careful on the roads. Its not you that
> I worry about, Its the other guy. *


thanks


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> shoot I have a meeting with a bow press for some new strings first thing friday morning.:wink:


Ive got one too first thing im going to put about 6 twists in the string to see if i can shorten it up a little more



12 rings only said:


> Good thing i'm NOT in charge of PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Boy thats the truth:wink:



A-STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Lonnie here from the Evergreen State of Washington, the town of Walla Walla, which means, many rivers!:darkbeer:


welcome to this jungle Lonnie



treeman65 said:


> thanks but dont know about pictures. I am getting a haircut in the morning and have been threatening to get a mohawk (blue) just for gainesville.






txarcher1 said:


> *You'll just have to ask my wife what kind of horn I really have. HAHA LOL.
> The only reason I don't come to G-town and put a Texas Whoopin on all you Boys is that I had a little time under the knife with my shoulder. If you notice the 3 black holes that are in my shoulder, thats where they complete shoulder surgery from. Its not going to take a little bit of time to be up and shooting again, but I look forward to coming up there next year and kicking butt and takin names. - TX*


that looks painful. Hope it gets better soon


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe, James, I wanted to thank you for that LOVELY sling I just recieved in the mail. I will be SURE to wear it on the range this weekend, and if I happen to win will shoot it from here on out!


Glad you liked it. I was doing my job.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> OK guys, ALL of the Xtremers that are going to Gainsville...DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLD IT!!! Otherwise, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OH YEAH.........:rock-on:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> wrong kind of spike **** dont worry someday you will learn how to shoot nice bucks.\\
> No Tom I was being lazy I went to shoot and my target had fell off the backstop.So instead of going and putting it up I was standing at 30 yds and could see a light spot so I shot it 3 times.I get up there and it is the spike that I used to hold my target up and it broke all 3 arrows.


 :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> thank god for that. or we all be needing glasses


OMG 


you beat me to it


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> Glad you liked it. I was doing my job.:wink:


SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ya was


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good luck team to those going to Gainesville!:darkbeer: TX....I had the same thing done to my shoulder in '04 and a torn bicep fixed at the same time. It took me out of archery for almost two years....don't rush things with it even though it really sux not being able to shoot!


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ya was


LOL...your will ship out today.


----------



## icefishur96

298 44X last night!!!! My personal best!I dropped two 4's in the first end and never looked back. I got high score last light in our league.


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> 298 44X last night!!!! My personal best!I dropped two 4's in the first end and never looked back. I got high score last light in our league.


nice shooting. and congrats on the personal best and the high score of the night.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

Mark, James, and Bryan hope you all have a safe trip down. Looking forward to the udate. Besafe and dont forget to hand out the Xtreme beat downs.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Thanks Joe, Looking forward to a good shoot and a fun time. I will post pics/updates as it unravels the mystery of who will be getting ebat down.


----------



## icefishur96

Thanks Joe!! I was pretty pumped!! I can about imagine what I will do when I finally get that 300!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Great shooting last night!


----------



## txarcher1

APAnTN said:


> Ive got one too first thing im going to put about 6 twists in the string to see if i can shorten it up a little more
> 
> 
> 
> Boy thats the truth:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to this jungle Lonnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks painful. Hope it gets better soon


*Thanks Mark, I figure by the time my new Shadowcat gets here, you have the Kinks worked out of that new Stab your working on, and my shoulder is healed, I'll be ready to do some serious damage out on the tournament Trail.
Good luck to all the Xtreme team and KICK - BUTT! - TX*


----------



## fishcatcher

good lucks again guys at the shoot. and team xtreme bump


----------



## drockw

icefishur96 said:


> Thanks Joe!! I was pretty pumped!! I can about imagine what I will do when I finally get that 300!!!


You will say to yourself"y didn't I do that a long time ago"

u have the x count for sure so u Have to KNOW that u are capable of doing it. 

Once u do it the first time u will have an epiphany. Then they will come much easier.


----------



## timbawolf98

Good luck to you guys, post if you can after your rounds so we can have semi-live updates


----------



## engco231

*congrats*



icefishur96 said:


> 298 44X last night!!!! My personal best!I dropped two 4's in the first end and never looked back. I got high score last light in our league.


good job on the shooting, and good luck to the rest of u guys!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Well just got back from shooting leauge and I pull out an 149 w/ 16X's. I really need to get me another bow. I am tired of swapping my set up around, Seems like somthing changes every week.


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Well just got back from shooting leauge and I pull out an 149 w/ 16X's. I really need to get me another bow. I am tired of swapping my set up around, Seems like somthing changes every week.


What dl are u??? I'm probably selling my ultra elite.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Derrick wanna sell just the riser?


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> What dl are u??? I'm probably selling my ultra elite.


Thanks but Mathews Only at this time.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe. Time for an Apex7 bro. You wont regret it.

Same IBO, Same brace height, Longer ATA and just a sturdier bow that shoots 10x better.


----------



## bowman_77

Bryan, you not left yet.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Nope we are pulling out @ 4am

Only 5.5 to 6 hours. should get me there about 1.5 hours before the team shoot the way i drive.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe. Time for an Apex7 bro. You wont regret it.
> 
> Same IBO, Same brace height, Longer ATA and just a sturdier bow that shoots 10x better.


Yeap you right about that, its either going to be an A7 or C4


----------



## CowboyJunkie

A7 is going to eb a bit faster than the c-4. I just coudlnt get comfy with the c-4 like i did the a7


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Nope we are pulling out @ 4am
> 
> Only 5.5 to 6 hours. should get me there about 1.5 hours before the team shoot the way i drive.


Dang I wouldnt want to drive that far and then shoot. But I just hate long drives anyway.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> Dang I wouldnt want to drive that far and then shoot. But I just hate long drives anyway.


LOL Last year going to Paris I left at 8pm, got in Texas at 630 am, shot at 8am


----------



## APAnTN

CowboyJunkie said:


> Derrick wanna sell just the riser?


cowboy ive got something for you ill give it to you in the am are you on the road i just went through atlanta


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> LOL Last year going to Paris I left at 8pm, got in Texas at 630 am, shot at 8am


OH hell nall.....


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> cowboy ive got something for you ill give it to you in the am are you on the road i just went through atlanta


Hey mark where are yall geting off I-20 at


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Hey mark where are yall geting off I-20 at


We came down 75


----------



## bowman_77

Oh ok. yall becareful


----------



## 08toxikshooter

you going to run 75 down to valdosta? or hitting 95?


----------



## bowman_77

I know some of are team is on the road but dang where is every one.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I know some of are team is on the road but dang where is every one.


lol im here off and on wishing i was on the road to gainseville instead lol....owell augusta is in about a month


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> lol im here off and on wishing i was on the road to gainseville instead lol....owell augusta is in about a month


I wish it was a month is like 2 away.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

APAnTN said:


> cowboy ive got something for you ill give it to you in the am are you on the road i just went through atlanta


Not yet mark. Leaving here at 4am should put em there around 11 am g'ville time.


----------



## whitetailboy

hey guys, I just got a set of flatliner target stabs in the mail tonight. They are the final addition to my target bow('08 connie in firestorm gray). I haven't gotten a chance to shoot them yet, but if they shoot half as good as they look...watch out!!!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I wish it was a month is like 2 away.


o yeah i mean columbus is a month away lol


----------



## icefishur96

bowman_77 said:


> I know some of are team is on the road but dang where is every one.


Sorry.... been tracking a flight on Flightaware. I had some guys come in from STL tonight and we have rain snow mix here so I wanted to make sure they landed safe. Those stabs look SWEET!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> 298 44X last night!!!! My personal best!I dropped two 4's in the first end and never looked back. I got high score last light in our league.


Great shooting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> cowboy ive got something for you ill give it to you in the am are you on the road i just went through atlanta


I know...I know...New knee high boots and A FLOCK of SHEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Derrick wanna sell just the riser?


Yeah if the price is right

thinking about selling my ve too if anyone knows anyone who wants either...


----------



## drockw

She's perty. I'm wanting to condense a bit, and maybe try something different...


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I know some of are team is on the road but dang where is every one.


i just got in from a b-day party :wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

I work at UPS in the evenings, and just got through checking emails and PMs lol. Those Flatliners look fantastic on that Connie!:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I work at UPS in the evenings, and just got through checking emails and PMs lol. Those Flatliners look fantastic on that Connie!:darkbeer:


what length did you get?


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> what length did you get?


An earlier post fish.....can't remember who it was now. Looks like a 30 incher or better up front and 12s for rears....wrapped up and looking SHARP!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> An earlier post fish.....can't remember who it was now. Looks like a 30 incher or better up front and 12s for rears....wrapped up and looking SHARP!


i must have miss it. but thanks. and are you running full set of weights too?


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i must have miss it. but thanks. and are you running full set of weights too?


The weight for me is a day to day thing....sometimes more...sometimes less. Depends on how I'm holding any given day.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

whitetailboy said:


> hey guys, I just got a set of flatliner target stabs in the mail tonight. They are the final addition to my target bow('08 connie in firestorm gray). I haven't gotten a chance to shoot them yet, but if they shoot half as good as they look...watch out!!!!


sweet


----------



## bowman_77

Good morning team. Mark,James and Bryan hope the weather clears for you guys. Shoot straight and good luck. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## fishcatcher

nice set up whitetailboy 

i sure hope you guys get to the shoot safely. keep us updated.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey guys come and vote for one of our staff member. Admiral Vixen

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056924814#post1056924814


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hey guys come and vote for one of our staff member. Admiral Vixen
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056924814#post1056924814


I was just coming here to put that up Bill....THANKS! That's right Xtremers; Kim needs the votes to continue on to the finals for a chance to win the $500 prize! Let the votes roll in!


----------



## bowman_77

which one pic 1 or 2


----------



## bowman_77

done deal


----------



## RattleSnake1

She's pic 1 Joe! I guess I should have stated that...lol


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks I fig. it out...LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks I fig. it out...LOL


So I noticed! She's going to owe a big thank you to you guys!


----------



## asa_low12

I was first going to ask if the bow jax can be taken off the flatliner stabs but after looking at post 2887 I guess they can. Now my question is where do we see the options for the wraps or dipping like the one in 2887. I looked on web site but it doesn't offer a whole lot of options there.


----------



## bowman_77

asa_low12 said:


> I was first going to ask if the bow jax can be taken off the flatliner stabs but after looking at post 2887 I guess they can. Now my question is where do we see the options for the wraps or dipping like the one in 2887. I looked on web site but it doesn't offer a whole lot of options there.


To anwser your question on the dipping and wraps. You will have to contact Mark on the dipping options, but I do beleave he can have just about any camo pattern done. For the wraps any of arrow wrap dealers came make them for you. I am not sure if Mark uses one maker over the other one on that. Marks AT name is APAnTN


----------



## asa_low12

bowman_77 said:


> To anwser your question on the dipping and wraps. You will have to contact Mark on the dipping options, but I do beleave he can have just about any camo pattern done. For the wraps any of arrow wrap dealers came make them for you. I am not sure if Mark uses one maker over the other one on that. Marks AT name is APAnTN


Who made yours for you? That is awesome. What length are your stabs?


----------



## bowman_77

asa_low12 said:


> Who made yours for you? That is awesome. What length are your stabs?


Those there arent mine. But they do looks good. I like the looks of the carbon myself. I want to say onestinger made the wraps for them, but not sure. I will do some checking on that.


----------



## bowman_77

I do know battledrum makes wraps to fit them.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Thank you for your vote!!!*

Hey Team if y'all voted for me on the butternut contest a big THANK YOU to everyone!!! If not get out and vote for your team mate!!!:wink::wink:

Thx Again

Kimberley


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey Team if y'all voted for me on the butternut contest a big THANK YOU to everyone!!! If not get out and vote for your team mate!!!:wink::wink:
> 
> Thx Again
> 
> Kimberley


You gots my vote. Good luck to ya.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

asa_low12 said:


> Who made yours for you? That is awesome. What length are your stabs?


Battledrum makes my wraps for me as well as the logos.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Battledrum makes my wraps for me as well as the logos.


Hey Mark did yall get to shoot the team shoot today.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Mark did yall get to shoot the team shoot today.


The outdoor team shoot got rained out but we shot the new indoor round and its ok but i think it still needs some work


----------



## bowman_77

How did yall shoot? Did yall hand out the Xtreme beat downs.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> which one pic 1 or 2


my bad. sorry about that guys. she is number 1. yes i know it was solved already :embara: good luck kimberly :wink:

good luck guys and how did you all shoot indoors?


----------



## drockw

Well boys... I shot my first Vegas 300 today! Only 13 x's... But considering it was Vegas, I'm happy


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Well boys... I shot my first Vegas 300 today! Only 13 x's... But considering it was Vegas, I'm happy


Not bad buddy......Congrats


----------



## fishcatcher

very nice shooting drockw. now have to get the x count up.


----------



## asa_low12

bowman_77 said:


> sweet


I'm dying to know abut the wrap in 2887. That's the coolest looking stab i've ever seen. It wouldn't match my bow but i'm wondering about different color schemes with the same pattern


----------



## bowman_77

asa_low12 said:


> I'm dying to know abut the wrap in 2887. That's the coolest looking stab i've ever seen. It wouldn't match my bow but i'm wondering about different color schemes with the same pattern


Here you go buddy. This is the guy that does the wraps for Mark.

http://www.battledrumwraps.com/index.php


----------



## asa_low12

bowman_77 said:


> Here you go buddy. This is the guy that does the wraps for Mark.
> 
> http://www.battledrumwraps.com/index.php


Any way to find out what pattern he used? I searched and found all the custom wraps by people named Mark but couldn't find that pattern.


----------



## fishcatcher

asa_low12 said:


> Any way to find out what pattern he used? I searched and found all the custom wraps by people named Mark but couldn't find that pattern.


you can pm him and ask what pattern he got.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1127986


----------



## bowman_77

asa_low12 said:


> Any way to find out what pattern he used? I searched and found all the custom wraps by people named Mark but couldn't find that pattern.


Pm battledrum on here with that pic and he'll be able to help you out. 
here is a link to his thread on here.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1052268&highlight=arrow+wraps


----------



## asa_low12

bowman_77 said:


> Pm battledrum on here with that pic and he'll be able to help you out.
> here is a link to his thread on here.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1052268&highlight=arrow+wraps


K thanks a lot.


----------



## bowman_77

asa_low12 said:


> K thanks a lot.


No problem.


----------



## whitetailboy

for those wondering what pattern I got, I am not sure. I bought these used, so I will contact the seller and see if he knows. and then I will get back to you.


----------



## fishcatcher

whitetailboy said:


> for those wondering what pattern I got, I am not sure. I bought these used, so I will contact the seller and see if he knows. and then I will get back to you.


lol it's the link i put up earlier for him.


----------



## bowman_77

He might have bought them from mark that way.


----------



## bowman_77

Its ok Tom you can come out of time out now. :wink:


----------



## asa_low12

Which rear stabilizers are on the pics of 2887. Flatliner xl up front but what's the rear ones? I'm guessing just normal flatliner but on the web page they're all black and camo.


----------



## bowman_77

asa_low12 said:


> Which rear stabilizers are on the pics of 2887. Flatliner xl up front but what's the rear ones? I'm guessing just normal flatliner but on the web page they're all black and camo.


Yeap the back bars are flatliners also


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I was just coming here to put that up Bill....THANKS! That's right Xtremers; Kim needs the votes to continue on to the finals for a chance to win the $500 prize! Let the votes roll in!


She's got my vote!! WOW...20 below and a HUGE Doe too!!!


----------



## HOYT68

HEY TOM,
WHAT CLASS IS MARK SHOOTING THIS WEEKEND THE YOUTH OR WOMEN CLASS????LMAO:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey Team if y'all voted for me on the butternut contest a big THANK YOU to everyone!!! If not get out and vote for your team mate!!!:wink::wink:
> 
> Thx Again
> 
> Kimberley


My vote is yours!! CONGRATS on the hunt in XTREME conditions!!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> HEY TOM,
> WHAT CLASS IS MARK SHOOTING THIS WEEKEND THE YOUTH OR WOMEN CLASS????LMAO:darkbeer:


Oh dam Bill!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> Oh dam Bill!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


HE WILL LOVE THIS ONE :mg: ONE FOR THE YANKEE


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Its ok Tom you can come out of time out now. :wink:


I was getting the flat screen hooked up!!


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> HE WILL LOVE THIS ONE :mg: ONE FOR THE YANKEE


Oh yeah, the Yank got him on that one!!:wink:


----------



## HOYT68

HOYT68 said:


> HEY TOM,
> WHAT CLASS IS MARK SHOOTING THIS WEEKEND THE YOUTH OR WOMEN CLASS????LMAO:darkbeer:


HE SHOULD FINISH MID PACK IN THOSE CLASSES DONT YA THINK BUT THEN AGAIN THE WAY HE SHOOTS MAYBE NOT:sad:OH YEA THIS IS FOR YOU OLE REBEL:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I was getting the flat screen hooked up!!


You getting ready for sunday


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> HE SHOULD FINISH MID PACK IN THOSE CLASSES DONT YA THINK BUT THEN AGAIN THE WAY HE SHOOTS MAYBE NOT:sad:OH YEA THIS IS FOR YOU OLE REBEL:wink:


I have decided that you and me will team up and give a BEAT DOWN on Mark and Jr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> You getting ready for sunday


Not really, our old one took a DUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Not really, our old one took a DUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah hate when that happens.


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> I have decided that you and me will team up and give a BEAT DOWN on Mark and Jr!!!!!!!!!


DAM YOU DONT MESS AROUND YOU GO AFTER THE BEST SHOOTERS AROUND:mg: BUT WE CAN TAKE THEM:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> yeah hate when that happens.


I could have bought ANOTHER bow for what i paid!!


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> DAM YOU DONT MESS AROUND YOU GO AFTER THE BEST SHOOTERS AROUND:mg: BUT WE CAN TAKE THEM:wink:


Ain't a thing...somebodys gotta knock them off!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, Bill aka...HOYT68 came down last summer and put a WHOOPIN' on the hunter class at a shoot we had at my home archery club!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys, Bill aka...HOYT68 came down last summer and put a WHOOPIN' on the hunter class at a shoot we had at my home archery club!!


Oh yeah gotta love thoose azz kickins


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Guys, Bill aka...HOYT68 came down last summer and put a WHOOPIN' on the hunter class at a shoot we had at my home archery club!!


now is Bill consider a yankee or a rebel. and good job Bill. they deserve to get their butt kick


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yeah gotta love thoose azz kickins


I shot open...but his score was better than mine!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> now is Bill consider a yankee or a rebel. and good job Bill. they deserve to get their butt kick


He's a Yank....And BILL aka...fishcatcher, COME GETTCHA SOME!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> He's a Yank....And BILL aka...fishcatcher, COME GETTCHA SOME!!!!!!!:wink:


no way man. i'm too scare of you southerner. keep on seeing deliverance in my head


----------



## HOYT68

TOM YOU GUYS GETTIN ANY SNOW,WE ARE GETTING HAMMERED 3" SO FAR LOOKING FOR ANOTHER 7-8":mg:


----------



## HOYT68

fishcatcher said:


> no way man. i'm too scare of you southerner. keep on seeing deliverance in my head


NOW THATS FUNNY:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> no way man. i'm too scare of you southerner. keep on seeing deliverance in my head


That flick was filmed in GA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That flick was filmed in GA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


still a rebel state


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> no way man. i'm too scare of you southerner. keep on seeing deliverance in my head


Thats right southerners RULE:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

HOYT68 said:


> NOW THATS FUNNY:darkbeer:


lol i though so too :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> TOM YOU GUYS GETTIN ANY SNOW,WE ARE GETTING HAMMERED 3" SO FAR LOOKING FOR ANOTHER 7-8":mg:


I live about 20 miles from the KY border and that's about where the snow starts....last weekend, i got 13 inches at the house!!! Another Ohio bud of mine lives in Allen County where i hunt and they are getting it pretty bad too!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats right southerners RULE:darkbeer:


And yanks drool!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> And yanks drool!!!:darkbeer:


yea and that's why Bill spank your butt last year :zip:


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> very nice shooting drockw. now have to get the x count up.


Yeah the x's will come with time. Now that I've shot a 300 on a Vegas face I KNOW I can shoot 60 x's so that is my goal... 

Now I have the confidence to go after 60 bc anyone who has shot both knows how much harder Vegas is...

Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm pretty sure it will come pretty fast now. i have a harder time with the 5 spot myself.


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Yeah the x's will come with time. Now that I've shot a 300 on a Vegas face I KNOW I can shoot 60 x's so that is my goal...
> 
> Now I have the confidence to go after 60 bc anyone who has shot both knows how much harder Vegas is...
> 
> Hopefully it will be soon.


Thats right. just keep that confidence and you'll get it.


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Yeah the x's will come with time. Now that I've shot a 300 on a Vegas face I KNOW I can shoot 60 x's so that is my goal...
> 
> Now I have the confidence to go after 60 bc anyone who has shot both knows how much harder Vegas is...
> 
> Hopefully it will be soon.


I seen your post on the Vegas 300!!!:darkbeer: Great shooting!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea and that's why Bill spank your butt last year :zip:


That's why i called him on MY TEAM this year!!! I ain't STOOOPID!!:wink:


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> guys, bill aka...hoyt68 came down last summer and put a whoopin' on the hunter class at a shoot we had at my home archery club!!


tom,
i will be shooting open this year when i come down, this year this is my first year in this class, i just dont want to hear mark and jr whine this year about the yardage !!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That's why i called him on MY TEAM this year!!! I ain't STOOOPID!!:wink:


atta boy. :wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> no way man. i'm too scare of you southerner. keep on seeing deliverance in my head


I heard that! Sometimes I swear I can hear banjo music on this thread! :mg: LMAO


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I heard that! Sometimes I swear I can hear banjo music on this thread! :mg: LMAO


me too and it's scary as hell


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> i heard that! Sometimes i swear i can hear banjo music on this thread! :mg: Lmao





fishcatcher said:


> me too and it's scary as hell


go to your rooms and turn the tv off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> go to your rooms and turn the tv off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dang toby we got send away already :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Man I am here at the fire station and got a call about 4 today from one of my buddys. The store I shoot for and where are leauge is at, the GM was fired last nite after the leauge. Now I dont know where we stand as of a place to shoot. The guy that owns the store his son works there, he is still in high school and his dad give him the GM spot. The guy that was fired turned that store around. It was fixin to close up shop this time last year. The son and Casey the guy that was fire hates each other, so go figure.


On top of that I might loose my $400 worth of store credit from my sling that they sale. If I do....who going to be nice and come get me outa jail cause theres going to be a XTREME ASS kicking going on around 10 am if I do.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I heard that! Sometimes I swear I can hear banjo music on this thread! :mg: LMAO





fishcatcher said:


> me too and it's scary as hell


Yeap that cost ya 2 weeks in the brige.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> dang toby we got send away already :wink:


And no AT


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> And no AT


dang Joe. that sever  no AT


----------



## RattleSnake1

FINE! I'll just pick up my ball and go home.


----------



## fishcatcher

toby don't let Joe scare you. just give him one of this :bartstush::bartstush:


----------



## RattleSnake1

NOPE...not in my nature! FRUIT BASKET for the southern boys!!:elf_moon:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Man I am here at the fire station and got a call about 4 today from one of my buddys. The store I shoot for and where are leauge is at, the GM was fired last nite after the leauge. Now I dont know where we stand as of a place to shoot. The guy that owns the store his son works there, he is still in high school and his dad give him the GM spot. The guy that was fired turned that store around. It was fixin to close up shop this time last year. The son and Casey the guy that was fire hates each other, so go figure.
> 
> 
> On top of that I might loose my $400 worth of store credit from my sling that they sale. If I do....who going to be nice and come get me outa jail cause theres going to be a XTREME ASS kicking going on around 10 am if I do.


I'd cash that in as fast as i could....or just beat it out of the kid!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> FINE! I'll just pick up my ball and go home.


What about the other one....I DAM SURE DON'T WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I'd cash that in as fast as i could....or just beat it out of the kid!!!!!!!!


X2 on that. cash that in right away.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> toby don't let Joe scare you. just give him one of this :bartstush::bartstush:





RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE...not in my nature! FRUIT BASKET for the southern boys!!:elf_moon:


Thats funny........


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> And no AT


Yep...he's pissed!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> What about the other one....I DAM SURE DON'T WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: dang that was good.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> what about the other one....i dam sure don't want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


me either


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> And no AT


UGHHH....that's a little HARSH Joe! The ref takes a point away....gotta keep the gloves up!:set1_punch: :mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> What about the other one....I DAM SURE DON'T WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's funny right there! Nicely done Tom....I'll give ya that one.


----------



## fishcatcher

did anybody find out how the guys did at the shoot today yet?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: dang that was good.


Thank you...thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'd cash that in as fast as i could....or just beat it out of the kid!!!!!!!!





fishcatcher said:


> X2 on that. cash that in right away.


Problem is that was a deal me at the GM had. I dont knoe if anyone else know about it. And I droped off $150 buck worth thursday nite at the shoot.

I will be there 1st thing in the morning when the doors open. The owner let him go due to the ecom. so he says. The shop has the # 2 in mathews sales in the state. He has sold 18 Z7 alone this year so far. Man this bits. GRRRRRR


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's funny right there! Nicely done Tom....I'll give ya that one.


You gotta be quick with these cats down here...it's always something crazy on the line or range!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> UGHHH....that's a little HARSH Joe! The ref takes a point away....gotta keep the gloves up!:set1_punch: :mg:


OK OK only one week in the brige and NO AT.....is that better


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> did anybody find out how the guys did at the shoot today yet?


The smackdown shoot was canceled due to bad weather, they shot in the indoor ASA shoot, not sure how they done, Mark thinks it needs some fine tuning!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> OK OK only one week in the brige and NO AT.....is that better


And leave your balls at the house!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

what kind of fine tuning?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> And leave your balls at the house!!!!!!!!


no way my boys go everywhere i go :wink:


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> i'm pretty sure it will come pretty fast now. i have a harder time with the 5 spot myself.


That's a good thing... Vegas is where the money is at


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> The smackdown shoot was canceled due to bad weather, they shot in the indoor ASA shoot, not sure how they done, Mark thinks it needs some fine tuning!!


Thats what I gathered from the post he made...I went to the ASA website and read the rule on the delta indoor man that crazy.there are more rules in that then 3D


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Problem is that was a deal me at the GM had. I dont knoe if anyone else know about it. And I droped off $150 buck worth thursday nite at the shoot.
> 
> I will be there 1st thing in the morning when the doors open. The owner let him go due to the ecom. so he says. The shop has the # 2 in mathews sales in the state. He has sold 18 Z7 alone this year so far. Man this bits. GRRRRRR


Surely he kept some kind of records.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You gotta be quick with these cats down here...it's always something crazy on the line or range!!


It would make for an interesting chat room....much better quips!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

Bill jump over to the ASA site and look at the rules on that delta round.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats what I gathered from the post he made...I went to the ASA website and read the rule on the delta indoor man that crazy.there are more rules in that then 3D


It was brought up at a club meeting...i shot it down real quick!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Surely he kept some kind of records.


Dont think they did, but you can dam sure bet I did.

He has sold 1400 worth of slings since june or july of last year.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Bill jump over to the ASA site and look at the rules on that delta round.


me or the other bill lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> OK OK only one week in the brige and NO AT.....is that better


NOOOOOO! I'll take the brige....no problem; even solitary, but leave AT out of it! lol

Tom....leave my boys outta this!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It was brought up at a club meeting...i shot it down real quick!!


There was talk of us tring it, but dont looks like thats going to happen.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> me or the other bill lol


you..... OK I'll start calling you fish then


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Bill jump over to the ASA site and look at the rules on that delta round.


Numbered arrows, scoring rings shot in different order...alternating scoring rings, you guys get the drift, 20 yards, and multiple shooters shooting at the same target faces....sounds like somebody has stock in Easton!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> you..... OK I'll start calling you fish then


that will do :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Numbered arrows, scoring rings shot in different order...alternating scoring rings, you guys get the drift, 20 yards, and multiple shooters shooting at the same target faces....sounds like somebody has stock in Easton!!!!!!!!


Dont it....


----------



## bowman_77

Question for you guys.....what type of bino do yall use on the 3D course


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that will do :wink:


There's more rules than all the ASA classes combined!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Question for you guys.....what type of bino do yall use on the 3D course


nikon for me. 8X42 or 40 i can't remember lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Question for you guys.....what type of bino do yall use on the 3D course


Alpen Apex...8.5x50's and 10x50's


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Question for you guys.....what type of bino do yall use on the 3D course


Simmons 10x42s....same as I hunt with but can't remember the model!:sad:


----------



## fishcatcher

where did everybody go?


----------



## bowman_77

I was was using a set of tasco 10x42 that i thought was clear. I picked up a pair of bushnell trophy 8x42 and thes things are crystal clear. They will run circles around my 10x42


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> where did everybody go?


No where


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I was was using a set of tasco 10x42 that i thought was clear. I picked up a pair of bushnell trophy 8x42 and thes things are crystal clear. They will run circles around my 10x42


tasco


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> tasco


Thats what I have had for about 4 years. Gotta remember I just started shooting 3D last may. So the only use I had for binos where hunting


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm only teasing. i started with a bushnell 8z25


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> tasco


These bushnell trophy are just as clear as the nikon trailblazers for less $$:rock:


----------



## bowman_77

I wanted the 10x42 but thay didnt have them and the the pair I got was the only pair that had left. I also looked at a pair of chuck adams elite 7x32 they where really clear but wasnt strong enuff


----------



## fishcatcher

those alpen tom has aren't that bad either.


----------



## bowman_77

Alright guys Im outa here for the night. Prolly want be on much tomorrw night either. Im taking my 4 yo son to see the moster truck (moster jam). He loves him some moster trucks.

yall have a good one and be safe.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> those alpen tom has aren't that bad either.


yeah there nice too.


----------



## 12 rings only

I traded two older Hoyts for both mine, to spend near $500 on glass that isn't attached to a gun that shoots out to 400 plus yards is out of my allowance.....So my wife says anyway!!:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Have a good night Joe. Leave the banjo at home when you come back!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

later joe. have fun the the rug rats at the jam. bring ear plug


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Have a good night Joe. Leave the banjo at home when you come back!:wink:


Hey qiut playong pocket pool


----------



## bowman_77

later guys....LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Alright guys Im outa here for the night. Prolly want be on much tomorrw night either. Im taking my 4 yo son to see the moster truck (moster jam). He loves him some moster trucks.
> 
> yall have a good one and be safe.


Monster Jams headed here pretty soon too...we just might have to go!! Call me after the trip to the shop in the morning!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Have a good night Joe. Leave the banjo at home when you come back!:wink:


:mracoustic::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: lol i didn't do it joe


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> those alpen tom has aren't that bad either.


Nice they are, they are great in the woods too!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey qiut playong pocket pool


This threads headed to Mutantville way to dam fast!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey qiut playong pocket pool


I don't like pool. I would say something else, but I think Kim would well nevermind!:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't like pool. I would say something else, but I think Kim would well nevermind!:zip:


:embara::mg::zip: <------<< Is about what you would go through!!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, i'm out for the nite, have a good one!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

later tom. have a good one


----------



## bowman_77

Tom send me a text with your # again.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*You Guys Rock*

Thank you all for the Votes on the Butternut contest. Remember if you want to try the Butternut to let me know I will hook you up!!

:tea::tea::tea:

Thats my team!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Thank you all for the Votes on the Butternut contest. Remember if you want to try the Butternut to let me know I will hook you up!!
> 
> :tea::tea::tea:
> 
> Thats my team!!


I think might I would like to give it a go.


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> Tom send me a text with your # again.


I think I found it.........:nixon:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Try the Butternut*



bowman_77 said:


> I think might I would like to give it a go.


Okay! PM me your address and I will send you out some.


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Okay! PM me your address and I will send you out some.


WOW....Thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Thank you all for the Votes on the Butternut contest. Remember if you want to try the Butternut to let me know I will hook you up!!
> 
> :tea::tea::tea:
> 
> Thats my team!!


no problem kimberley, 

we need update too guys


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> no problem kimberley,
> 
> we need update too guys


Yes updates please.:wink:


----------



## timbawolf98

Hope you guys are shootin well today, let us know how it goes


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Yes updates please.:wink:


X2 on THAT! How's the team doing down there? Those of us with snow are jealous!:greenwithenvy:


----------



## drockw

Most of the guys probably haven't shot yet today. I believe openc will shoot at 3 today and 8 tomorrow.


----------



## HOYT68

HOYT68 said:


> HEY TOM,
> WHAT CLASS IS MARK SHOOTING THIS WEEKEND THE YOUTH OR WOMEN CLASS????LMAO:darkbeer:


JUST WANTED TO MOVE THIS WHERE THE REB WILL SEE IT:set1_pot::icon_1_lol::set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

Anyone heard anything yet. :dontknow:


----------



## fishcatcher

they must still be out shooting. hope to hear some update with lots of pics to boot


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> they must still be out shooting. hope to hear some update with lots of pics to boot


Hey fish I thank they where teasing us.


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Hey fish I thank they where teasing us.


They probably just got done an hour or so ago:wink:


----------



## drockw

I heard the news about the smackdown... 

James(treeman65) got em


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> I heard the news about the smackdown...
> 
> James(treeman65) got em


James shot great in the smackdown!! Both He and Mark posted 192's in the 1st round.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I think might I would like to give it a go.





Admiral Vixen said:


> Okay! PM me your address and I will send you out some.


You go Joe!!! Let me know how it goes when you use it!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> JUST WANTED TO MOVE THIS WHERE THE REB WILL SEE IT:set1_pot::icon_1_lol::set1_rolf2:


Oh, Mark will see it...and were gonna get GRILLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Oh, Mark will see it...and were gonna get GRILLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOW...what did I miss??


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> James shot great in the smackdown!! Both He and Mark posted 192's in the 1st round.


Awesome....how did the others do??


----------



## fishcatcher

awesome James. i hope the rest did just as good.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You go Joe!!! Let me know how it goes when you use it!!!!!


Well do bro


----------



## fishcatcher

man is quiet tonight. where is everyone else


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> awesome James. i hope the rest did just as good.


Go James go...Congrats buddy


----------



## bowman_77

A live update from the moster truck show. My son is having the time of his life. Me and him took a ride one one of them and that as awsome.


----------



## bowman_77

Hello anyone out there


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hello anyone out there


I'm here! Did you leave the banjo at home? :mg: :wink:
WOW...I can remember when Bear Foot was blue and hard to tell the difference from Big Foot. That was a LONGGGGG time ago...lol


----------



## bowman_77

Good Morning Xtreme Team.


Good luck today guys


----------



## RattleSnake1

Morning Guys.....Good luck to the boys in G'ville today!


----------



## icefishur96

Anybody get their new stabs yet??


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Anybody get their new stabs yet??


I like to know also.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> A live update from the moster truck show. My son is having the time of his life. Me and him took a ride one one of them and that as awsome.


Thats pretty cool!! The video [email protected] 3:30 in the morning!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> man is quiet tonight. where is everyone else


I was watching UT slaughter SC in basket ball!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thats pretty cool!! The video [email protected] 3:30 in the morning!! LOL


LOL....IDK what took it so long.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I was watching UT slaughter SC in basket ball!!!!:thumbs_up


basketball booooooo.ukey:


----------



## HOYT68

MARK FINISHED 2 UP TODAY NOT BAD IN THE YOUTH CLASS:tongue::wink::thumbs_do:angel: GOOD JOB BUDDY


----------



## APAnTN

icefishur96 said:


> Anybody get their new stabs yet??


If youo are talking about the new style no one has got them today. I have parts at home ready to be built up. 
Im sorry guys for the delays I think i have the componet situation solved


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> MARK FINISHED 2 UP TODAY NOT BAD IN THE YOUTH CLASS:tongue::wink::thumbs_do:angel: GOOD JOB BUDDY


Ill take care of you when i have more time :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> If youo are talking about the new style no one has got them today. I have parts at home ready to be built up.
> Im sorry guys for the delays I think i have the componet situation solved


Its all good buddy. So how did yall do.


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> Ill take care of you when i have more time :darkbeer:


BRING IT ON PUNK:wink::tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

Team Xtreme :bump:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Welp finally back home guys. Gainesville was TOUGH courses this year. Mark shot great as well as James. Myself, well wasnt great but wasnt bad seeing as I havent shot foam since June. Not to make exscuses cause I should have shot better. James of course won the infamous smackdown. It was a blast and we all seemed to have had a good time. Now its time to prepare for Columbus.


----------



## timbawolf98

Sounds like you guys are tearin it up, keep up the good work guys


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Welp finally back home guys. Gainesville was TOUGH courses this year. Mark shot great as well as James. Myself, well wasnt great but wasnt bad seeing as I havent shot foam since June. Not to make exscuses cause I should have shot better. James of course won the infamous smackdown. It was a blast and we all seemed to have had a good time. Now its time to prepare for Columbus.


Glad to see you make it back safely. Oh yeah I will be coming to Columus for sure. I had a few buddy's that were down and shot G-ville.


----------



## bowman_77

Well guys I found out tonight that the last night of the league has been canceled.:angry: Some of you know what is going on with that.:thumbs_do


----------



## fishcatcher

well guys where are the pics?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well guys where are the pics?


X 2 :wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

everybody who is going to columbus where are yall staying at? just reserved my room 2nite cant wait first big tourney and im stoked.... going to have to setup my hunting bow with open c stuff bc my target bow isnt going to be ready but owelll would def like to meat some of yall if u go to columbus


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys I found out tonight that the last night of the league has been canceled.:angry: Some of you know what is going on with that.:thumbs_do


That blows Joe. Did they hose ya out of your money as well??


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> everybody who is going to columbus where are yall staying at? just reserved my room 2nite cant wait first big tourney and im stoked.... going to have to setup my hunting bow with open c stuff bc my target bow isnt going to be ready but owelll would def like to meat some of yall if u go to columbus


I will be going also. dont know about the hotel yet.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> That blows Joe. Did they hose ya out of your money as well??


Thats the only good thing that came out of the whole deal. If you where in the money class you'll get that back. But the folks that was just shooting for the fun of it well not, And thats fine too because that money is for wear and tear on the targets and the spot targets.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Thats the only good thing that came out of the whole deal. If you where in the money class you'll get that back. But the folks that was just shooting for the fun of it well not, And thats fine too because that money is for wear and tear on the targets and the spot targets.


Didn't they owe you for a bunch of slings?


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning xtreme team


ya Joe that stinks buddy. i sure hope you get your money for those slings too.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Didn't they owe you for a bunch of slings?





fishcatcher said:


> good morning xtreme team
> 
> 
> ya Joe that stinks buddy. i sure hope you get your money for those slings too.


I was there Sat morning when the doors open. We worked the same deal out that I had with other GM, on the sling. But once the store credit is gone. The new guy wants to reveiw the terms of are deal. So as of right now, all is good with that. But who knows where the road may lead.


----------



## fishcatcher

glad you got that work out Joe.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Glad to hear it all worked out for ya Joe. :darkbeer:


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=765&pictureid=39488

Well my Axe 6 is all ready to go after the gobblers!


----------



## bowman_77

Jared Bloomgren said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=765&pictureid=39488
> 
> Well my Axe 6 is all ready to go after the gobblers!


looks good.:thumbs_up


----------



## timbawolf98

Jared Bloomgren said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=765&pictureid=39488
> 
> Well my Axe 6 is all ready to go after the gobblers!


Great looking setup, I hope it's a 40#er though, you'll be blowing right through those long beards otherwise :darkbeer:


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=765&pictureid=39487

40# for the gobblers? No way, packing all 72 pounds worth for em!


----------



## timbawolf98

Jared Bloomgren said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=765&pictureid=39487
> 
> 40# for the gobblers? No way, packing all 72 pounds worth for em!


Haha I know, just a bit of a joke as I know how fast those bows are. I plan to try my luck on turkeys with archery tackle for the first time this year, I hope it works out


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

timbawolf98 said:


> Haha I know, just a bit of a joke as I know how fast those bows are. I plan to try my luck on turkeys with archery tackle for the first time this year, I hope it works out


Let me tell you! Turkey hunting is some of the best hunting in my opinion. It is very exciting to watch the gobblers with all their various body language. They are beautiful when they are strutting and showing their stuff for the ladies....and when they come into your decoys......WOW! Love it!


----------



## bowman_77

Jared Bloomgren said:


> Let me tell you! Turkey hunting is some of the best hunting in my opinion. It is very exciting to watch the gobblers with all their various body language. They are beautiful when they are strutting and showing their stuff for the ladies....and when they come into your decoys......WOW! Love it!


Yeah bet that is a blast.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> everybody who is going to columbus where are yall staying at? just reserved my room 2nite cant wait first big tourney and im stoked.... going to have to setup my hunting bow with open c stuff bc my target bow isnt going to be ready but owelll would def like to meat some of yall if u go to columbus


days inn pm me if you need the number to make reservation


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Welp finally back home guys. Gainesville was TOUGH courses this year. Mark shot great as well as James. Myself, well wasnt great but wasnt bad seeing as I havent shot foam since June. Not to make exscuses cause I should have shot better. James of course won the infamous smackdown. It was a blast and we all seemed to have had a good time. Now its time to prepare for Columbus.


Dont you ever forget who the king of smack is.:wink::wink:So many try to take me down and just fail.THe crispy stack grew by 5 this weekend.


----------



## treeman65

Mark it was great to meet you and Travis this weekend.I had a great time shooting with you.You shot great with the new bow just think when we both are prepared to turn up the heat.:thumbs_up Oh I am sure it is Days Inn(Phennix City) in Columbus/

Anyone make reservation ask me first if you have never been there.There are some really bad areas.:thumbs_do


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Dont you ever forget who the king of smack is.:wink::wink:So many try to take me down and just fail.THe crispy stack grew by 5 this weekend.


LOL:whip::whip:


----------



## treeman65

whoever had the lowest score in the gaineville smackdown can have the honnor of carring my equipment onto the range for the Columbus smackdown.
It is funny that you guys let someone that was sick as I was all weekend beat you.:tongue:
Mark I have someone that is going to order a hunting stabilizer.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> LOL:whip::whip:


They all know who the man is:wink: Mark was the only one that had me worried.


----------



## bowman_77

james buddy I cant wait for columbus I am pumped.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> james buddy I cant wait for columbus I am pumped.


good cause I dont have a crispy with your name on it yet.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

LOL and you want my friend cause I will have yours.:nono::nyah::boxing:


----------



## treeman65

I have to say now that the flatliners really got a good testing that they are the best stabilizers I have ever shot.They even did good in the wind except when I got hit with a strong gust of wind the first day but nothing would have helped then.I have more weight on my stabs they I have ever done and it holds good.
When we shot the indoor shoot once I drew and the bow settled it sat right there. thanks Mark.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I have to say now that the flatliners really got a good testing that they are the best stabilizers I have ever shot.They even did good in the wind except when I got hit with a strong gust of wind the first day but nothing would have helped then.I have more weight on my stabs they I have ever done and it holds good.
> When we shot the indoor shoot once I drew and the bow settled it sat right there. thanks Mark.


They are great. By far the best I have ever shot also.:thumbs_up


----------



## erikbarnes25197

heres my Orange skull xforce! cant wait to get my stabs done up!!
Here is the pictures of the riser and bow (not 100% assembled!)


----------



## fishcatcher

looks good eric. i didn't know they came in other color with the skull camo. are you getting the stab in the same color camo?


----------



## bowman_77

erikbarnes25197 said:


> heres my orange skull xforce! Cant wait to get my stabs done up!!
> Here is the pictures of the riser and bow (not 100% assembled!)


sweet


----------



## erikbarnes25197

pse didnt do this one, i had sent it to eagle custom graphics, he stipped the riser down, did an orange base that i picked out and dipped it, great price too, $70 for the riser.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

im waiting to hear back from mark on whether he can do my stabs with the orange base 
along with a price! im getting 2 of the new ones a 30" and 12"


----------



## fishcatcher

well he did a great job from what i can see. nice price too.


----------



## APAnTN

erikbarnes25197 said:


> im waiting to hear back from mark on whether he can do my stabs with the orange base
> along with a price! im getting 2 of the new ones a 30" and 12"


Ill contact the guys who did your riser and see if they can do them up that way we will know for sure they will match up

Mark


----------



## erikbarnes25197

sweet deal mark, just tell shawn its for me maybe he will give us a price break!!


----------



## fishcatcher

mark did you get my pm?


----------



## timbawolf98

Jared Bloomgren said:


> Let me tell you! Turkey hunting is some of the best hunting in my opinion. It is very exciting to watch the gobblers with all their various body language. They are beautiful when they are strutting and showing their stuff for the ladies....and when they come into your decoys......WOW! Love it!


Trust me, I know, I've been getting geared up for turkey season for the last 2 weeks already haha, my little 20ga is about to be customized into a turkey killing machine


----------



## timbawolf98

And that orange skull camo looks sick! Check over in the Athens staff forum, in the last 2 or 3 pages there will be a picture of a camo and black Accomplice with orange and black stab, you should try to get something like that


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> mark did you get my pm?


Bill I havent had time to go through the pms yet today i will as soon as i get home


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Bill I havent had time to go through the pms yet today i will as soon as i get home


Hey Mark you also have one from me.:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

mark i just need your address


----------



## txarcher1

*Hey Mark, Did you get all the
parts for the new Stab. Yet?*


----------



## drockw

Ttt


----------



## treeman65

I have tell you guys waiting for the new stabilizer just be patient Mark is working hard on them.I did see a piece of the new carbon and the weights this weekend and this product is well worth the wait.I know it tough to be patient but for something this great it is well worth it.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I have tell you guys waiting for the new stabilizer just be patient Mark is working hard on them.I did see a piece of the new carbon and the weights this weekend and this product is well worth the wait.I know it tough to be patient but for something this great it is well worth it.


Thats right bro.


----------



## treeman65

I got alot of good compliments about my flatliners this weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I got alot of good compliments about my flatliners this weekend.


Me too. I cant want for my side bars.


----------



## treeman65

cowboy is aweful quiet,:mg:


----------



## treeman65

i should have pictures tomorrow night from Gainesville,I am waiting for my gf to email them to me,\\
OH YES i DID DANCE ON THE RANGE,


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> cowboy is aweful quiet,:mg:


:set1_cook2: lol


----------



## bowman_77

James is the limb saver coures the same as the simms


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> James is the limb saver coures the same as the simms


Yep


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James is the limb saver coures the same as the simms


yes that is where you guys are going to start rolling a red carpet out for me.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Yep


thanks.


----------



## fishcatcher

cowboy isn't the only quiet one. Joe did you ground Tom again :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Yep


thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> cowboy isn't the only quiet one. Joe did you ground Tom again :mg:


NOPE...just took a day and half off!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> cowboy isn't the only quiet one. Joe did you ground Tom again :mg:


NO........ I dont know what going on with Tom. :dontknow:


----------



## fishcatcher

so he is still alive after all lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> NOPE...just took a day and half off!!


:mg: He's back


----------



## fishcatcher

hey James. how bad was the beating you gave them for the crispies


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey James. how bad was the beating you gave them for the crispies


No as bad as the one Im going to give.:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> No as bad as the one Im going to give.:darkbeer:


oh do i hear more crispies being put down. so who ended up being the big loser?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh do i hear more crispies being put down. so who ended up being the big loser?


Dats right...I can tell you who want be the big loser gome Columbus.:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

i don't know but if i had to bet. think i would put my money on James lol :mg:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> No as bad as the one Im going to give.:darkbeer:


boy I have heard this all before I would like to find some that might have some game.:shade:


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Dats right...I can tell you who want be the big loser gome Columbus.:shade:


Not I


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> boy I have heard this all before I would like to find some that might have some game.:shade:


Come play indoors and I can gurantee the game will be brought... Outside... I can't gurantee much:embara:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> oh do i hear more crispies being put down. so who ended up being the big loser?


the order we finished was
me 
Mark
Berry
Cowboy 
TTripp-semi pro yes the semi pro went downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Mark did come back tough.It will be nice to see what me and Mark do in Columbus after being used to our bows and me not being sick.
I put new strings/cables on fri morning after that my bow was only shoot 265fps.I was so sick I just left it like that all weekend.I went to the shop today and my cam is out of time bottomed out I could only get 56 pds.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> boy I have heard this all before I would like to find some that might have some game.:shade:


Make sure you bring your A game.:mg:



fishcatcher said:


> i don't know but if i had to bet. think i would put my money on James lol :mg:


Bill just some FYI dont bet the bank on it.:teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

i don't know Joe. from what i hear so far James seem to be the man. still wins with being sick and out of tune bow :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i don't know Joe. from what i hear so far James seem to be the man. still wins with being sick and out of tune bow :mg:


Yes indeed he shoot well. But you never bet against the new comers.


With all jokes aside I hope we all place will.


----------



## fishcatcher

tom clear your pm. i can't pm you back :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

Is it me or is AT going slow tonite


----------



## treeman65

you will need to get past Mark too.


----------



## bowman_77

LOL talk it up baby.:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Is it me or is AT going slow tonite


not only slow. it's won't refresh for me too.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Is it me or is AT going slow tonite


yes it is I am off to bed to see if I can feel better before i go back to work tomorrow night later guys


----------



## bowman_77

James you going to find out and let me know what we talked about earlier


----------



## fishcatcher

later James. get well.

tom my email is [email protected]

your pm is still full :mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey guys I am here. Just got done setting up the new alphaburner and shoot indoors tonight with my X-killers. Believe it or not I managed a 297 18x with a 6" speed bow and 27 series arrows. Oh yeah and it helped that it had a set of Flatliner XL's in PINK, yes i said it, PINK. Mark surprised me this weekend with my set of XL's with bright pink declas to match Joes bright pink sling. And I rocked em both over the weekend. Im ready for Columbus now. I got that first shoot out of the way, which is the first foam ive nailed since June last year. Im looking forward to the new stabs as well. The flatliners did great this weekend in a bad windy situation and the new ones will only get better.

Mark, it was a pleasure meeting you and shootitng with you this weekend. I had a blast as I hope so did everyone else. See everyone in Columbus!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes it is I am off to bed to see if I can feel better before i go back to work tomorrow night later guys


later buddy hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## fishcatcher

pretty good shooting cowboy. now where's the pic  from the shoot.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey guys I am here. Just got done setting up the new alphaburner and shoot indoors tonight with my X-killers. Believe it or not I managed a 297 18x with a 6" speed bow and 27 series arrows. Oh yeah and it helped that it had a set of Flatliner XL's in PINK, yes i said it, PINK. Mark surprised me this weekend with my set of XL's with bright pink declas to match Joes bright pink sling. And I rocked em both over the weekend. Im ready for Columbus now. I got that first shoot out of the way, which is the first foam ive nailed since June last year. Im looking forward to the new stabs as well. The flatliners did great this weekend in a bad windy situation and the new ones will only get better.
> 
> Mark, it was a pleasure meeting you and shootitng with you this weekend. I had a blast as I hope so did everyone else. See everyone in Columbus!


lol PINK :rock:.....Did your other slings come in.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Not yet Joe.


----------



## bowman_77

Looking forward to meeting you Bryan in columbus along with Mark and James.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Not yet Joe.


you should have them tomorrow then. They where shipped friday.


----------



## fishcatcher

man you guys have all the good shoot. there is none by me


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> you should have them tomorrow then. They where shipped friday.


Sounds good buddy. Ill be sending payment in just a minute


----------



## 08toxikshooter

whats everybody on team xtreme up 2 2nite???? i just got done writing a paper due at 830 in the am that i forgot about until about 5 hours ago... got to love college.... o yeah and getting more and more pumped about columbus.... i think im going to set my goal for breaking even at 400 if i can do that with it being my first open c shoot ill be super stoked....


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> whats everybody on team xtreme up 2 2nite???? i just got done writing a paper due at 830 in the am that i forgot about until about 5 hours ago... got to love college.... o yeah and getting more and more pumped about columbus.... i think im going to set my goal for breaking even at 400 if i can do that with it being my first open c shoot ill be super stoked....


i not doing anythng except egging Joe on :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Sounds good buddy. Ill be sending payment in just a minute


sounds good


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i not doing anythng except egging Joe on :mg:


LOL i spoke my peace. only time will tell


----------



## fishcatcher

i really do hope the xtreme team do good there . yes even you Joe lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i really do hope the xtreme team do good there . yes even you Joe lol


GEEEE thanks fish


----------



## fishcatcher

you are very welcome Joe


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey guys...wanna see what's gonna kill all the rubber deer this year????


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hey guys...wanna see what's gonna kill all the rubber deer this year????


i'm not gonna say it. 


oh no more abstract art lol :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hey guys...wanna see what's gonna kill all the rubber deer this year????


Only if you gotta better camera .......:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Only if you gotta better camera .......:darkbeer:


ain't that the truth. amen


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> boy I have heard this all before I would like to find some that might have some game.:shade:


Come play indoors and I can gurantee the game will be brought... Outside... I can't gurantee much:embara:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm not gonna say it.
> 
> 
> oh no more abstract art lol :mg:





bowman_77 said:


> Only if you gotta better camera .......:darkbeer:


Well...i mite just keep it to myself...:secret:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well...i mite just keep it to myself...:secret:


we just teasing lets see lets see


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> we just teasing lets see lets see


you sure you want to see a pic from Tom post


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you sure you want to see a pic from Tom post


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

does anyone on have an extra V bar block they wanna part ways from


----------



## fishcatcher

i think we are waiting Tom.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> does anyone on have an extra V bar block they wanna part ways from


i got a shrew if you want it.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> does anyone on have an extra V bar block they wanna part ways from


Joe, I got a Doinker v-bar block I am not using. It is 10 degrees down and 40 degrees out.


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> Well...i mite just keep it to myself...:secret:


Here it is....


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe, I got a Doinker v-bar block I am not using. It is 10 degrees down and 40 degrees out.


what ya want for it


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> does anyone on have an extra V bar block they wanna part ways from


I got a trophy taker 10 down 40 out


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Here it is....


Oh yea DADDY.....that there is sweet TOM. I wanna shoot it.


----------



## fishcatcher

that's look alot better Tom. :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Here it is....


HEY wait I dont see no sling.:set1_polevault:


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom if joe don't want that v bar i will take it off you.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you sure you want to see a pic from Tom post


Tell me what you guys think now....


----------



## bowman_77

Tom what is that one on your bow now.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Tell me what you guys think now....


i think someone else take that pic lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> HEY wait I dont see no sling.:set1_polevault:


Don't worry, it's gonna be on there when it gets done with spots...which is tuesday night!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> HEY wait I dont see no sling.:set1_polevault:


lol that is funny.


----------



## bowman_77

I am tring to find a pic of it....but no having any luck.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that's look alot better Tom. :darkbeer:


Thanks...i had a little help!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i think someone else take that pic lol


Oh come on.....


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Thanks...i had a little help!!


nice helper :teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh come on.....


lol i'm only teasing you know. now you have to go and take a better one of that recurve.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I got a trophy taker 10 down 40 out


is it a 1 or 2 bracket


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yea DADDY.....that there is sweet TOM. I wanna shoot it.





bowman_77 said:


> Tom what is that one on your bow now.


The Pro E ain't going anywhere!!! My v-bar mount is a Easton fully adjustable.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i'm only teasing you know. now you have to go and take a better one of that recurve.





bowman_77 said:


> is it a 1 or 2 bracket


Yep on the recurve....2 hole V bracket.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nice helper :teeth:


:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

post some more pic of that beauty.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe, talk about timing. you have a PM. LOL.


----------



## fishcatcher

still waiting for more pics Tom. :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fish Toms helper has left the building. :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish Toms helper has left the building. :mg:


oh that's explain it then. go figure. now we got to see more abstract art lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> post some more pic of that beauty.





fishcatcher said:


> still waiting for more pics Tom. :teeth:


Guys, i'm on a "DIAL SUX" connection, no choice besides sat internet...which i'm thinking about real hard!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom what is the ATA of that bow. sure is one long bow. nice color though


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh that's explain it then. go figure. now we got to see more abstract art lol


:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Guys, i'm on a "DIAL SUX" connection, no choice besides sat internet...which i'm thinking about real hard!!


man that's gotta stink big time. upgrade will you.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys, i'm on a "DIAL SUX" connection, no choice besides sat internet...which i'm thinking about real hard!!


Tom man I am so sorry for you. 


And the pics are posted .


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> :mg:


lol sorry buddy someone had to say it.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom what is the ATA of that bow. sure is one long bow. nice color though


41 ish...it shoots like a dream too!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Geod evening Xtremers!! Nice to see Tom posted a good pic....you boys will have to lay off him a bit now. Well unless he goes back to his old ways! lol:mg: JOE....did ya get that flyer worked up for me yet?? lol


----------



## fishcatcher

i think someone went to photography class. those pics are so much better.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> man that's gotta stink big time. upgrade will you.


I'd like to, but the equipment costs between $300-$450 depending on who you go with!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Geod evening Xtremers!! Nice to see Tom posted a good pic....you boys will have to lay off him a bit now. Well unless he goes back to his old ways! lol:mg: JOE....did ya get that flyer worked up for me yet?? lol


Did you get you PM I sent you. I am still working on it.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Geod evening Xtremers!! Nice to see Tom posted a good pic....you boys will have to lay off him a bit now. Well unless he goes back to his old ways! lol:mg: JOE....did ya get that flyer worked up for me yet?? lol


Nah....no old ways for now at least!!:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I'd like to, but the equipment costs between $300-$450 depending on who you go with!!


ouch i don't think it cost that much here. i don't even remember how much.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Did you get you PM I sent you. I am still working on it.


YEP...I got the PM. I just thought I'd prod ya a little about it though!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> YEP...I got the PM. I just thought I'd prod ya a little about it though!


Its all good.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> YEP...I got the PM. I just thought I'd prod ya a little about it though!


you better crack that whip harder. Joe likes to take his time. 

lol just kidding now.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'd like to, but the equipment costs between $300-$450 depending on who you go with!!


Man thats crazy.....I am sure glad I have comcast cable. I have phone,dig.cable and DSL for 139 -149 amonth with no equip. charge.

Dang Tom are they still pumping daylight to where you live too. :moon::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you better crack that whip harder. Joe likes to take his time.
> 
> lol just kidding now.


ok do you want another week fish. :nono::moon:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Man thats crazy.....I am sure glad I have comcast cable. I have phone,dig.cable and DSL for 139 -149 amonth with no equip. charge.
> 
> Dang Tom are they still pumping daylight to where you live too. :moon::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


lol yes they are. i'm with Joe i have comcast too. i hope they lube first


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> ok do you want another week fish. :nono::moon:


lol i'm a :aniangel::aniangel::aniangel:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Dial UP?? ukey: Sheesh Tom....do you even have indoor plumbing?? :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Dial UP?? ukey: Sheesh Tom....do you even have indoor plumbing?? :mg:


 That there is great...LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Its all good.


SURE it is....lol I know things move at a slower pace down there in the south so I figure I'm gonna have to poke ya about it daily! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Dial UP?? ukey: Sheesh Tom....do you even have indoor plumbing?? :mg:


don't ya know those southern boys use outhouse still


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Dial UP?? ukey: Sheesh Tom....do you even have indoor plumbing?? :mg:


NOPE...got 2 outdoor CHITTERS!!!:mg: Just kidding, i live on the side of Clinch mountain in east TN, there is one road in and out, DEAD END!!! Not enough people back here to run the lines...i even fuss at ATT to get lines run but...I GOT NUTHIN!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> don't ya know those southern boys use outhouse still


Check the post above...


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> don't ya know those southern boys use outhouse still


Well of course they do....it's right next to their stills! lmao:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> SURE it is....lol I know things move at a slower pace down there in the south so I figure I'm gonna have to poke ya about it daily! lol


Oh its like that....well come on down south and I'll show you what a southern beat down looks and feels like.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> NOPE...got 2 outdoor CHITTERS!!!:mg: Just kidding, i live on the side of Clinch mountain in east TN, there is one road in and out, DEAD END!!! Not enough people back here to run the lines...i even fuss at ATT to get lines run but...I GOT NUTHIN!!!


AHHHH....so do ya have one them thar DELUXE two holers or two separate ones?? lmao


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well of course they do....it's right next to their stills! lmao:darkbeer:


no way that's on the other side of the mountains.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> don't ya know those southern boys use outhouse still


Ok fish you have been warned that one more week.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Ok fish you have been warned that one more week.


what the heck. how come i'm the only one getting time out


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Oh its like that....well come on down south and I'll show you what a southern beat down looks and feels like.


Nah....problem is a lot of ******** here don't even have internet to look ya up on their own! Although....how big a boy are ya?? lol :shade:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what the heck. how come i'm the only one getting time out


Ok TOBY was a week too.


----------



## bowman_77

rattlesnake1 said:


> nah....problem is a lot of ******** here don't even have internet to look ya up on their own! Although....how big a boy are ya?? Lol :shade:


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

that's better. lol 

Tom are you still there. can't be that slow now


----------



## bowman_77

At least me and Tom knows what sweet tea and grits are.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> what the heck. how come i'm the only one getting time out


Because YOU are the one that got Joe wound up in the first place! I pick on him a little and he wants to go to the matresses. TOUCHY! He's gonna come up to north woods and throw ya a beatin little man! haha


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Because YOU are the one that got Joe wound up in the first place! I pick on him a little and he wants to go to the matresses. TOUCHY! He's gonna come up to north woods and throw ya a beatin little man! haha


he have to catch me first. pretty fast on my feet. beside he'll get too cold. those southern boys can't handle anything under 30 degree


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> At least me and Tom knows what sweet tea and grits are.


I know what they are....grits didn't particularly suit me, but sweet tea on the other hand....a good way to chill in the summer after some backyard shooting! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

I will give yall yaks one thing there sure are some pretty ladies up that way. The week I spend in st. paul almost made me wanna move there.....until they spoke.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah....problem is a lot of ******** here don't even have internet to look ya up on their own! Although....how big a boy are ya?? lol :shade:


At 6'2" 245lbs, i'm about ripe azz whooping GIVIN size!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I will give yall yaks one thing there sure are some pretty ladies you that way. The week I spend in st. paul almost made me wanna move there.....until they spoke.:mg:


lol you got that right. some pretty swedes here for sure.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Because YOU are the one that got Joe wound up in the first place! I pick on him a little and he wants to go to the matresses. TOUCHY! He's gonna come up to north woods and throw ya a beatin little man! haha


Toby you are alright.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> At 6'2" 245lbs, i'm about ripe azz whooping GIVIN size!!!


well i bet i can run faster than you :elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> he have to catch me first. pretty fast on my feet. beside he'll get too cold. those southern boys can't handle anything under 30 degree


Don't scare me... i spent 10 days in the woods in Ohio late season bowhunt, the high was 8 degrees for the week!! To beat all, the one buck i was after, came by and he had dumped his headgear already!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> he have to catch me first. pretty fast on my feet. beside he'll get too cold. those southern boys can't handle anything under 30 degree


I might not catch you but I have something that will........


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> At 6'2" 245lbs, i'm about ripe azz whooping GIVIN size!!!


same here mins 5'' and 5#s........lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> At 6'2" 245lbs, i'm about ripe azz whooping GIVIN size!!!


OHHHHHH...you're a BIGGUN! lol I think you'd probably be able to just step on fish, and ya got me by a couple inches and about 60 pounds! No more pokin Tom....it's like pokin the new monkey at the zoo! haha


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I might not catch you but I have something that will........


ya right good luck with that :RockOn::set1_punch::elf_moon::elf_moon:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Don't scare me... i spent 10 days in the woods in Ohio late season bowhunt, the high was 8 degrees for the week!! To beat all, the one buck i was after, came by and he had dumped his headgear already!!


that would really suck azz


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Don't scare me... i spent 10 days in the woods in Ohio late season bowhunt, the high was 8 degrees for the week!! To beat all, the one buck i was after, came by and he had dumped his headgear already!!


8 degree is balmy here lol and that sucks about the head gear. bummer man


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Don't scare me... i spent 10 days in the woods in Ohio late season bowhunt, the high was 8 degrees for the week!! To beat all, the one buck i was after, came by and he had dumped his headgear already!!


Ummmm....that's not really all that cold...unless it was really windy too! lol The fact that one you were after dropped his headgear though...BLOWS!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ya right good luck with that :RockOn::set1_punch::elf_moon::elf_moon:


but when i do catch you


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> no way that's on the other side of the mountains.


About 10 years ago, there was a operating still about pretty close to me...you could see the smoke when she was a brewin!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> but when i do catch you


that's when and if :shade::smile_red_bike:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ummmm....that's not really all that cold...unless it was really windy too! lol The fact that one you were after dropped his headgear though...BLOWS!


He had them on 3 days before i got back!! WIND SUX at those temps!! Artic Shield was my best friend that hunt.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> About 10 years ago, there was a operating still about pretty close to me...you could see the smoke when she was a brewin!! LMAO!!!!


Did ya ever get any samples?? lol :darkbeer: Do they still get in trouble for having them? An old friend of mine actually runs one for a while every summer here...little white lightnin and lemonade....YUM!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's when and if :shade::smile_red_bike:


and i'll break out the heavy.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> He had them on 3 days before i got back!! WIND SUX at those temps!! Artic Shield was my best friend that hunt.


i wear browning myself. and you should be up here when the wind blow. Toby could tell you how cold it's get here.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> and i'll break out the heavy.


lol k now with those you may get me :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Did ya ever get any samples?? lol :darkbeer: Do they still get in trouble for having them? An old friend of mine actually runs one for a while every summer here...little white lightnin and lemonade....YUM!


Oh yea can you say poky, slammer, po po


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> 8 degree is balmy here lol and that sucks about the head gear. bummer man


The largest horned buck i have ever seen while in the stand!!! I let 5 different bucks from 140-160 inches walk because of that deer...spent 38 days hunting him too!! He was there this year, but didn't see any bucks on the one and only trip i got to take until the sun went down!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> He had them on 3 days before i got back!! WIND SUX at those temps!! Artic Shield was my best friend that hunt.


We pretty much get used to it here, but when it gets below zero and stays there for a few days it SUCKS big time! When Kim shot that big slickhead New Years....THAT was absolutely miserable, by the time we got her out Kim was well fed up and froze by then. It was all I could do just to get a little smile for pics....I mostly got "JUST HURRY F UP and TAKE THE DAMN PICTURE!" lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> The largest horned buck i have ever seen while in the stand!!! I let 5 different bucks from 140-160 inches walk because of that deer...spent 38 days hunting him too!! He was there this year, but didn't see any bucks on the one and only trip i got to take until the sun went down!!


hell i would be happy as pig in mud for one of those 140 class deer.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i wear browning myself. and you should be up here when the wind blow. Toby could tell you how cold it's get here.


When we landed in St Paul it was 32 and the wind was blowing 30 mph. Yeah I think that was the cold place I have ever been, and that was in march.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Did ya ever get any samples?? lol :darkbeer: Do they still get in trouble for having them? An old friend of mine actually runs one for a while every summer here...little white lightnin and lemonade....YUM!


NOPE....these whiskey makers down here will flat shoot your butt if you get too close!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> When we landed in St Paul it was 32 and the wind was blowing 30 mph. Yeah I think that was the cold place I have ever been, and that was in march.


so you came at spring time. :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hell i would be happy as pig in mud for one of those 140 class deer.


hell I would have been happy just to see a buck and yes one of them would have been smoked.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> When we landed in St Paul it was 32 and the wind was blowing 30 mph. Yeah I think that was the cold place I have ever been, and that was in march.


I think you'd want to stay away Joe if it was Dec. to mid Feb. It's possible you would freeze then! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

we all are coming to see Tom this hunitng season now . i'm setting my stand two feet away from his stand too.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> so you came at spring time. :teeth:


ok so im a 5'10 240lbs pansy...what it to ya............LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think you'd want to stay away Joe if it was Dec. to mid Feb. It's possible you would freeze then! lol


told you anything below 32 and he'll freeze :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think you'd want to stay away Joe if it was Dec. to mid Feb. It's possible you would freeze then! lol


to many ladies around to freeze.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hell i would be happy as pig in mud for one of those 140 class deer.


A 185 inch 12 point WILL change what you think what you will shoot...eps. when you see him at less that 50 yards with no possible high percentage shot!! He was seen a few times late summer this past year, and was even bigger!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> ok so im a 5'10 240lbs pansy...what it to ya............LOL


what that's all. so you got me by 5 inches and 120 in weight. i can take you on lol. oh only if you come up here in mid feb.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> we all are coming to see Tom this hunitng season now . i'm setting my stand two feet away from his stand too.


Those deer damn sure ain't in TN!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Those deer damn sure ain't in TN!!!!


oh now he tell me this


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh now he tell me this


Our state record is 184 and change....


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> hell I would have been happy just to see a buck and yes one of them would have been smoked.


I missed a solid 150+ class 10 this year. He was at 42, and I caught a no-seeum twig at about 35, and he hit the deck then. As soon as he walked away up the hill I knew him from on of our pics.








Kim shot under what turned out to be a 131" 8 pt that I rattled in on Nov.1st. The neighbors shot him with a rifle on Thanksgiving day.









And of course there was the one that tormented Kim all season, and the reason she thought the 8 was according to her "small". lol ENJOY!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Our state record is 184 and change....


our is 202 0/8 not sure if that still stand. oh that's typical.

268 5/8 for nontypical


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, i'm out for the eve...last nite of league tonite, chasing Mark by 3 or 4 points...


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what that's all. so you got me by 5 inches and 120 in weight. i can take you on lol. oh only if you come up here in mid feb.


I'll show up there in shorts and a wife beater.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Guys, i'm out for the eve...last nite of league tonite, chasing Mark by 3 or 4 points...


Have a good one Tom. Don't chase too hard now....might not want to beat up on the boss man! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom and good luck. 

Joe you would freeze your two little buddies off if you show up in short and wife beater. lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys, i'm out for the eve...last nite of league tonite, chasing Mark by 3 or 4 points...


good luck bro. later


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> later Tom and good luck.
> 
> Joe you would freeze your two little buddies off if you show up in short and wife beater. lol


lol


----------



## bowman_77

Alrights guys Im outa here too. Im at work and todays work day is coming fast. chat more in the PM.

Joe


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe


----------



## drockw

How about a 191" 14 pointer and a 176" 10 pointer while were on the topic of big deer


----------



## RattleSnake1

Have a good Joe! Get to work on that dang flyer too!


----------



## fishcatcher

drockw said:


> How about a 191" 14 pointer and a 176" 10 pointer while were on the topic of big deer


show off. j/k that is a pig :mg:.


----------



## RattleSnake1

drockw said:


> How about a 191" 14 pointer and a 176" 10 pointer while were on the topic of big deer


Nice bucks bud!:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

derick didn't you go to that shoot too?


----------



## fishcatcher

k i'm off to bed too. later guys.


----------



## burls

TTT for great stablizers!


----------



## APAnTN

*Its time for me to do soe catching up*



HOYT68 said:


> HEY TOM,
> WHAT CLASS IS MARK SHOOTING THIS WEEKEND THE YOUTH OR WOMEN CLASS????LMAO:darkbeer:


 It doesnt matter what class I shoot they wont have a stake 10 yards closer for you:wink:



12 rings only said:


> I have decided that you and me will team up and give a BEAT DOWN on Mark and Jr!!!!!!!!!


Is there room in your bus for Bill



HOYT68 said:


> DAM YOU DONT MESS AROUND YOU GO AFTER THE BEST SHOOTERS AROUND:mg: BUT WE CAN TAKE THEM:wink:


I can already hear the fear in your voice


12 rings only said:


> Ain't a thing...somebodys gotta knock them off!!


Wake up Tom Your alarm is going off


12 rings only said:


> Guys, Bill aka...HOYT68 came down last summer and put a WHOOPIN' on the hunter class at a shoot we had at my home archery club!!


to bad he was the only shooter in his class



HOYT68 said:


> tom,
> i will be shooting open this year when i come down, this year this is my first year in this class, i just dont want to hear mark and jr whine this year about the yardage !!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


Yea and i cant wait You got little taste last year at Smith Co when you had to shoot past 20 yards:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Nice BUCKS!! :darkbeer:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Dont you ever forget who the king of smack is.:wink::wink:So many try to take me down and just fail.THe crispy stack grew by 5 this weekend.


A hustler never starts out with his A game:wink:



treeman65 said:


> Mark it was great to meet you and Travis this weekend.I had a great time shooting with you.You shot great with the new bow just think when we both are prepared to turn up the heat.:thumbs_up Oh I am sure it is Days Inn(Phennix City) in Columbus/
> 
> Anyone make reservation ask me first if you have never been there.There are some really bad areas.:thumbs_do


It was nice to meet you as well I cant wait for GA



treeman65 said:


> whoever had the lowest score in the gaineville smackdown can have the honnor of carring my equipment onto the range for the Columbus smackdown.
> It is funny that you guys let someone that was sick as I was all weekend beat you.:tongue:
> Mark I have someone that is going to order a hunting stabilizer.


Does that mean Cowboy will be toting your bow



treeman65 said:


> They all know who the man is:wink: Mark was the only one that had me worried.


Now you have me in the back of your mind:wink:



treeman65 said:


> I have to say now that the flatliners really got a good testing that they are the best stabilizers I have ever shot.They even did good in the wind except when I got hit with a strong gust of wind the first day but nothing would have helped then.I have more weight on my stabs they I have ever done and it holds good.
> When we shot the indoor shoot once I drew and the bow settled it sat right there. thanks Mark.


 Im glad you are happy with them



txarcher1 said:


> *Hey Mark, Did you get all the
> parts for the new Stab. Yet?*


I should know know more on them by wed


treeman65 said:


> boy I have heard this all before I would like to find some that might have some game.:shade:


Ill bring the game to GA



fishcatcher said:


> i don't know Joe. from what i hear so far James seem to be the man. still wins with being sick and out of tune bow :mg:


He didnt mention my hangover and I still had him thinking :tongue:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Here it is....


Tom where did you steal that camera:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Tom where did you steal that camera:tongue:


That is funny. We was think that all night


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> Tom where did you steal that camera:tongue:





bowman_77 said:


> That is funny. We was think that all night


according to him he had a little helper.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> That is funny. We was think that all night


mornin bump for xtreme.........anybody staying at the quality inn in phenix for the columbus shoot???


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> mornin bump for xtreme.........anybody staying at the quality inn in phenix for the columbus shoot???


dont know right yet as to where I will be staying at. Oh James:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

James are you feeling better.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Howdy team! What's new an exciting today?


----------



## fishcatcher

morning xtreme team.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Howdy team! What's new an exciting today?





fishcatcher said:


> morning xtreme team.


Morning team.


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm getting tire of all the snow here. just got done cleaning it up at my house and neighbor. Toby you getting any of that snow yet?


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i'm getting tire of all the snow here. just got done cleaning it up at my house and neighbor. Toby you getting any of that snow yet?


AWWWWWW.....ya WHINER!:hurt: Pick up the skirt and find a pair! lol:tongue: On another note though....YES we are getting snow!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> AWWWWWW.....ya WHINER!:hurt: Pick up the skirt and find a pair! lol:tongue: On another note though....YES we are getting snow!


lol well then i hope you get dump on big time. ya weenie :wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol well then i hope you get dump on big time. ya weenie :wink:


I ain't SKEEEERED! Hey....you could always move south down there with the banjo playin boys and avoid the snow. Of course I'm thinking you have to change your name and everything else so they didn't find you!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I ain't SKEEEERED! Hey....you could always move south down there with the banjo playin boys and avoid the snow. Of course I'm thinking you have to change your name and everything else so they didn't find you!


heck no you won't see me down there. all i can think of is that little boy playing the banjo


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm getting tire of all the snow here. just got done cleaning it up at my house and neighbor. Toby you getting any of that snow yet?


stop your cring you pansy. LOL


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I ain't SKEEEERED! Hey....you could always move south down there with the banjo playin boys and avoid the snow. Of course I'm thinking you have to change your name and everything else so they didn't find you!


Yeah come on down here fish so i dont have so far to drive to find ya.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> stop your cring you pansy. LOL


lol i knew that was coming Joe :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I ain't SKEEEERED! Hey....you could always move south down there with the banjo playin boys and avoid the snow. Of course I'm thinking you have to change your name and everything else so they didn't find you!





fishcatcher said:


> heck no you won't see me down there. all i can think of is that little boy playing the banjo


I got a few tunes I'm going to play for ya. Then you'll think twice about messin with us corn fead tobaco spiting gator wresting sothern boys.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i knew that was coming Joe :wink:


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I got a few tunes I'm going to play for ya. Then you'll think twice about messin with us corn fead tobaco spiting gator wresting sothern boys.


hey i was captian of the wrestling team when i was in school. made it to the state too.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey i was captian of the wrestling team when i was in school. made it to the state too.


Like what 60 years ago.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Like what 60 years ago.:set1_rolf2:


close to it lol :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> close to it lol :wink:


I see you tring to be covert like Tom and turned you green light off. :dontknow:


----------



## bowman_77

But I can still find ya. LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

only cause you got out the heavy artillery. k i got to go. talk to you later.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> only cause you got out the heavy artillery. k i got to go. talk to you later.


C-ya fish


----------



## asa_low12

I'm fixn to order a flatliner xl stab. What is xtra quite treatment??


----------



## bowman_77

asa_low12 said:


> I'm fixn to order a flatliner xl stab. What is xtra quite treatment??


The xtra quite treatment is where a material is added to the shaft to reduce the vibration that the bow produces on the shot.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team :bump:


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> It doesnt matter what class I shoot they wont have a stake 10 yards closer for you:wink:
> 
> 
> Is there room in your bus for Bill
> 
> 
> 
> I can already hear the fear in your voice
> 
> 
> Wake up Tom Your alarm is going off
> 
> 
> to bad he was the only shooter in his class
> 
> 
> 
> Yea and i cant wait You got little taste last year at Smith Co when you had to shoot past 20 yards:wink:


NOT TO BAD BUT IM SURE YOU CAN DO BETTER:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

I just wanted to let everyone know that Tom choked tonight and had to leave early


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Ruh roh!


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that Tom choked tonight and had to leave early


sounds like a couple of guys I this weekend.:wink:


----------



## HOYT68

treeman65 said:


> sounds like a couple of guys i this weekend.:wink:


i think he means you mark,thats a good one


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> i think he means you mark,thats a good one


NOT AT ALL MArk did his part on the team shoot.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Well I didnt choke like the SEMI PRO.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that Tom choked tonight and had to leave early


YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In the very 1st end i tore my left pectorial muscle!! 
I really choked 2 weeks ago when i shot bad and handed the league win to Mark and Kevin!! By the way the it hurts like hell!!!!!! 

On a side note....i got 2-70lb HOYT HUNTING BOWS FOR SALE OR TRADE!!!:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I see you tring to be covert like Tom and turned you green light off. :dontknow:


It's ok Joe....it was turned off about 2 years ago...not sure if i remember how to turn it back on...lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In the very 1st end i tore my left pectorial muscle!!
> I really choked 2 weeks ago when i shot bad and handed the league win to Mark and Kevin!! By the way the it hurts like hell!!!!!!
> 
> On a side note....i got 2-70lb HOYT HUNTING BOWS FOR SALE OR TRADE!!!:angry:


ouch that must have hurt.

side note must have hoyt to sell those hoyt too . what you looking for lighter poundages bow.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

How bout Target bows Tom? Ill just send ya all my money. LOL.


----------



## fishcatcher

you can send the target bow to cowboy. i'll just take those stabs off you :wink: lol j/k


----------



## CowboyJunkie

fishcatcher said:


> you can send the target bow to cowboy. i'll just take those stabs off you :wink: lol j/k


Speaking of Stabs, MARK PM me or call me. I called ya twice but forgot about your league tonight. I got a set sold to the shop owners son and possibly the shop owner and 1 more.


----------



## fishcatcher

wow do i see a green light on for Tom


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ouch that must have hurt.
> 
> side note must have hoyt to sell those hoyt too . what you looking for lighter poundages bow.





CowboyJunkie said:


> How bout Target bows Tom? Ill just send ya all my money. LOL.





fishcatcher said:


> you can send the target bow to cowboy. i'll just take those stabs off you :wink: lol j/k


I'm not dead!!!! Bryan, my Pro-E ain't going anywhere!!! My stabs are staying put too....I'm just pissed rite now cause i don't quit nuthin!! Had to get wrapped up and some meds for pain.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ouch that must have hurt.
> 
> side note must have hoyt to sell those hoyt too . what you looking for lighter poundages bow.


Are they hoyts????????


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Are they hoyts????????


lol i was teasing. what hoyt are they anyway?


----------



## bowman_77

Tom sorry to hear about the sholder buddy


----------



## bowman_77

Cowboy check your PM


----------



## bowman_77

James did you forget me today. :dontknow:


----------



## treeman65

Tom sorry to hear about your shoulder.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James did you forget me today. :dontknow:


no I have slept most of the day still not feeling to good.I check with a couple guys and they are supposed to get back with me in the morning to let me know who is going and who is not.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i was teasing. what hoyt are they anyway?


am-35 and alphaburner


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no I have slept most of the day still not feeling to good.I check with a couple guys and they are supposed to get back with me in the morning to let me know who is going and who is not.


Roger:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom sorry to hear about the sholder buddy





treeman65 said:


> Tom sorry to hear about your shoulder.


Thanks guys, it's my chest muscle thats tore.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> am-35 and alphaburner


oh two boat anchor :wink: one for the front and one for the back of the boat lol


----------



## bowman_77

Mark shipped my side bars out today:banana:I was just going to go with one but decided to order ahnother one so I could see which way I wanted to go.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no I have slept most of the day still not feeling to good.I check with a couple guys and they are supposed to get back with me in the morning to let me know who is going and who is not.


James....is this what i think its about???


----------



## fishcatcher

i wonder if he has any DOA available. i need two at least.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Mark shipped my side bars out today:banana:I was just going to go with one but decided to order ahnother one so I could see which way I wanted to go.:wink:


you will love them.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James....is this what i think its about???


not sure pm me


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks guys, it's my chest muscle thats tore.


opps my bad. I guess I should have payed more att. in anatony. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh two boat anchor :wink: one for the front and one for the back of the boat lol


they do a dam fine job too!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you will love them.


I am sure I will.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> they do a dam fine job too!!!!!:tongue:


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe did you order the flatliners? and are they the new version.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i wonder if he has any DOA available. i need two at least.


those are nice!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> those are nice!!!


yea and i'm gonna have to order three instead of two. i'm switching class for 3D this year.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe did you order the flatliners? and are they the new version.


They are the flatliners. Mark said he was going to use the smaller carbon for the side bars.


----------



## fishcatcher

so they are the original flatliner size then. how come you went with them instead of the DOA?


----------



## RattleSnake1

Evening boys! WOW...I'm impressed...no bickering yet tonight! lol Sorry to hear about pec Tom it always blows when it's part of your body that quits on ya.


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Toby


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> so they are the original flatliner size then. how come you went with them instead of the DOA?


Will I guess they are flatliners. I just asked him to build me a side bar about week and half ago and he was waiting on parts and I orderd another one last nite. I think there going to be flatliners. I was wanting to match my front stab. 


Now you got me thinking. I will find out either tomorrow or friday. But either one will be fine.


----------



## bowman_77

where did cowboy run off too.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Mark shipped my side bars out today:banana:I was just going to go with one but decided to order ahnother one so I could see which way I wanted to go.:wink:


you have done well my friend.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Evening boys! WOW...I'm impressed...no bickering yet tonight! lol Sorry to hear about pec Tom it always blows when it's part of your body that quits on ya.


Thanks Toby!! it really sucked having to walk away like that...


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> you have done well my friend.


thanks man.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Will I guess they are flatliners. I just asked him to build me a side bar about week and half ago and he was waiting on parts and I orderd another one last nite. I think there going to be flatliners. I was wanting to match my front stab.
> 
> 
> Now you got me thinking. I will find out either tomorrow or friday. But either one will be fine.


if the back stabs are flatliners and the front is the new one they will match fine.The finish is the same and it would look good that way.I saw a piece of the carbon for the new ones this weekend and it is finished like the flatliners.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> where did cowboy run off too.


he has some serious training to do before columbus.:angel:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Will I guess they are flatliners. I just asked him to build me a side bar about week and half ago and he was waiting on parts and I orderd another one last nite. I think there going to be flatliners. I was wanting to match my front stab.
> 
> 
> Now you got me thinking. I will find out either tomorrow or friday. But either one will be fine.


They will be...i mite have Mark fill them with ZOOM WORMS!!!!!!!!!!! lol:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> he has some serious training to do before columbus.:angel:


ouch..........


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> he has some serious training to do before columbus.:angel:


lol so how many crispie did you take off him this time.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> ouch..........


well its either that or he is goig to get really tired signing crispies.:beer:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> if the back stabs are flatliners and the front is the new one they will match fine.The finish is the same and it would look good that way.I saw a piece of the carbon for the new ones this weekend and it is finished like the flatliners.:thumbs_up


I got my name in the hat for the new one. Mark just cant catch a break with his part supplers


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol so how many crispie did you take off him this time.


one from him,Mark,TTRIPP,Berry and Butch


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> he has some serious training to do before columbus.:angel:


lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Thanks Toby!! it really sucked having to walk away like that...


I feel your pain man...I've BEEN there! After having back surgery 10 years ago; it's like playing with firecrackers and short fuses when it's going to blow out. I had to forfeit in the semi's of a golf tournament at our club two years ago because my whole lower back gave out on the first tee. Now my left shoulder is giving me grief every time I shoot so I guess we'll see how the year goes now, and like you I'm starting to think real hard about 60 pounders!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I got my name in the hat for the new one. Mark just cant catch a break with his part supplers


When I do get the new I am probably going with the flatliner back stabs.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> one from him,Mark,TTRIPP,Berry and Butch


so who is carrying your gear at the next shoot


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> They will be...i mite have Mark fill them with ZOOM WORMS!!!!!!!!!!! lol:tongue:


Oh hell yeah....please tell me they where green pumkin. LOL...


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> so who is carrying your gear at the next shoot


TTRIPP should be but he is not going to Columbus.:thumbs_do
I do have mine own personal caddy anyways.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

Toby i went to 60# in 08. man that makes a big different in my shooting.


----------



## bowman_77

James how many people are on the team on the team shoot. And by the way I wanna be on the Xtreme team in columbus.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> Toby i went to 60# in 08. man that makes a big different in my shooting.


The tough part has been dealing with arthritis for the last 5-6 years, and it just keeps getting worse. I'll tell ya once ya screw up your back, it's all downhill from there!:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Toby i went to 60# in 08. man that makes a big different in my shooting.


fish your not only the pansy I shoot a 60 Dren LD too. But the hunting rig stays at 70:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish your not only the pansy I shoot a 60 Dren LD too. But the hunting rig stays at 70:wink:


ok i guess i'm the pansy this time. all my bows are 60# :wink: but my back and shoulder thanks me for it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> fish your not only the pansy I shoot a 60 Dren LD too. But the hunting rig stays at 70:wink:


I agree! The target rig/rigs might have to come down to 60, but I'll stick with 70 for a hunting rig as long as I can stand it!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James how many people are on the team on the team shoot. And by the way I wanna be on the Xtreme team in columbus.:wink:


4 on the indoor one and 5 on the 3d but I have an idea for our team to try in Columbus if you all are interested.
2 man teams (names put in hat and drawn)
on the practice 3d range
10 or 15 targets
$25 per team
1st arrow unknown distance (distance discussed by team members)
2nd arrow known distance
14 and low 12 count
winning team takes all
this could be done friday while the team shoot is going on


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> The tough part has been dealing with arthritis for the last 5-6 years, and it just keeps getting worse. I'll tell ya once ya screw up your back, it's all downhill from there!:angry:


you got that right I broke my back in 3 places a few years ago and after a tournament I am so sore.


----------



## fishcatcher

my brother in law fell out of a plane once and land on the tarmac. now he have four pins in his back. not the same any more.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you got that right I broke my back in 3 places a few years ago and after a tournament I am so sore.


So you end up with a new pal named Arthur....you know Arthur Itis?? lol If ya did; I can tell ya a product called Osteo Bi-Flex is my new best friend! The stuff keeps the pain and stiffness at bay and some days non-existent, but swallowing the big pills SUX! For any of the Xtremers out there that have Arthur in their lives.....the Osteo Bi-Flex will help.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I agree! The target rig/rigs might have to come down to 60, but I'll stick with 70 for a hunting rig as long as I can stand it!:wink:


That's the way i like it...hope it can stay that way...


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> So you end up with a new pal named Arthur....you know Arthur Itis?? lol If ya did; I can tell ya a product called Osteo Bi-Flex is my new best friend! The stuff keeps the pain and stiffness at bay and some days non-existent, but swallowing the big pills SUX! For any of the Xtremers out there that have Arthur in their lives.....the Osteo Bi-Flex will help.:thumbs_up


thanks I will check that out is it over the counter?My gets so bad when we go out to dinner I hate to sit there to long or I end up in pain and it is the center of my back so it freakn hurts.But I have to say I am lucky to be walking actually lucky to be alive after that.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> 4 on the indoor one and 5 on the 3d but I have an idea for our team to try in Columbus if you all are interested.
> 2 man teams (names put in hat and drawn)
> on the practice 3d range
> 10 or 15 targets
> $25 per team
> 1st arrow unknown distance (distance discussed by team members)
> 2nd arrow known distance
> 14 and low 12 count
> winning team takes all
> this could be done friday while the team shoot is going on


just let me know buddy and I am game. So we would skip the team shoot or do them both


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> thanks I will check that out is it over the counter?My gets so bad when we go out to dinner I hate to sit there to long or I end up in pain and it is the center of my back so it freakn hurts.But I have to say I am lucky to be walking actually lucky to be alive after that.


Yes it's over the counter, and you can get it at Walgreens or Wal Mart. It runs about $20 for a bottle that lasts 40 days, and it's for real when it says you'll feel a difference in 7 days...it helped me in 3! My arthritis had got so bad that I had to run warm water on my hands in the morning just to loosen them up, and I couldn't handle riding in a vehicle for more than an hour because my legs would fall asleep. Is that ever embarrassing stepping out of a vehicle and falling flat on your face! lol


----------



## bowman_77

dang I feel sorry for you guys that have all this pains. I hope I never get them.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> just let me know buddy and I am game. So we would skip the team shoot or do them both


I say skip the 3d team shoot this would actually be better practice plus you know you will be on a team that is fun.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> dang I feel sorry for you guys that have all this pains. I hope I never get them.


give it times Joe.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes it's over the counter, and you can get it at Walgreens or Wal Mart. It runs about $20 for a bottle that lasts 40 days, and it's for real when it says you'll feel a difference in 7 days...it helped me in 3! My arthritis had got so bad that I had to run warm water on my hands in the morning just to loosen them up, and I couldn't handle riding in a vehicle for more than an hour because my legs would fall asleep. Is that ever embarrassing stepping out of a vehicle and falling flat on your face! lol


thanks


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> dang I feel sorry for you guys that have all this pains. I hope I never get them.


do yourself a favor and never try to take out a stop ahead sign and telephone pole with a crock rocket them cause you will lose believe me.:angry:


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> 4 on the indoor one and 5 on the 3d but I have an idea for our team to try in Columbus if you all are interested.
> 2 man teams (names put in hat and drawn)
> on the practice 3d range
> 10 or 15 targets
> $25 per team
> 1st arrow unknown distance (distance discussed by team members)
> 2nd arrow known distance
> 14 and low 12 count
> winning team takes all
> this could be done friday while the team shoot is going on


Hell yeah man that sounds like a blast!!!

I'm just looking to have fun at this shoot and I wanna get to hang out with all of you guys more than anything... Not to sound sentimental but we all have a cool little Internet cliq goin on:thumbs_up

me and my gf are spending fri-Sunday in Columbus but traveling around aimlessly for the next few days after that(spring break)

it should be a real fun shoot guys. Hopefully the weather is decent.


----------



## bowman_77

Since we are on the pain subjuct, we we have become net friends how old are you guys. If you dont want to say thats fine. I am 32 years young. :wink:


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> do yourself a favor and never try to take out a stop ahead sign and telephone pole with a crock rocket them cause you will lose believe me.:angry:


Oh boy... Thankfully I'm too awkward looking to be on a rocket anyways

6'3" and 270 just doesn't look pretty on a bike haha. I do ride mx bikes but the dirt is different


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Since we are on the pain subjuct, we we have become net friends how old are you guys. If you dont want to say thats fine. I am 32 years young. :wink:


probably still a virgin too.:tongue:
44 here


----------



## fishcatcher

lol i'm the old man here turn 43 last thursday.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> do yourself a favor and never try to take out a stop ahead sign and telephone pole with a crock rocket them cause you will lose believe me.:angry:


I have worked a few of them and yeah, you will never win


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Oh boy... Thankfully I'm too awkward looking to be on a rocket anyways
> 
> 6'3" and 270 just doesn't look pretty on a bike haha. I do ride mx bikes but the dirt is different


i used to race moto cross before I bought the rocket.


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Since we are on the pain subjuct, we we have become net friends how old are you guys. If you dont want to say thats fine. I am 32 years young. :wink:


if u looked at all of my post u would never be able to guess...:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I say skip the 3d team shoot this would actually be better practice plus you know you will be on a team that is fun.


just let me know. When are you planning on regs. for columbus. I would like to know before we all reg


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> i used to race moto cross before I bought the rocket.


I love it. If I wasn't a broke student(hint on the age) I'd do it more. 

All of that fun ended when I decided to be an engineer


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol i'm the old man here turn 43 last thursday.


NOPE...James is older than you! I'm 33 here and turning 34 on the 19th of this month....the years are just flyin by anymore! Oh WELL! I need another..:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

yep i just notice James got me.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> just let me know. When are you planning on regs. for columbus. I would like to know before we all reg


My registration is automatic I dont have to call.They take my fees out a week before the shoot and automaticly sign me up.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> I love it. If I wasn't a broke student(hint on the age) I'd do it more.
> 
> All of that fun ended when I decided to be an engineer


engineer arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
just kidding there might be a few good ones somewhere.


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Oh boy... Thankfully I'm too awkward looking to be on a rocket anyways
> 
> 6'3" and 270 just doesn't look pretty on a bike haha. I do ride mx bikes but the dirt is different


I worded as a mdic at an ATV/MX park and let me tell you I have picked up truck loads of people from the dirt. Dirt and trees dont mix either nor does a 20ft jump and landing wrong


----------



## drockw

RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE...James is older than you! I'm 33 here and turning 34 on the 19th of this month....the years are just flyin by anymore! Oh WELL! I need another..:darkbeer:


Happy bday. Mine is the 21st

I'll be 20


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yep i just notice James got me.


you would not think it with the way I act,lol


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Happy bday. Mine is the 21st
> 
> I'll be 20


happy bdy to both you young punks.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> probably still a virgin too.:tongue:
> 44 here


yeap I was 19 years ago.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> you would not think it with the way I act,lol


lol me too


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> happy bdy to both you young punks.:wink:


Lol. By the time I actually peak out in my shooting I don't guess I'll have to worry about some of u guys as competition jk


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> yeap I was 19 years ago.


sheep dont count


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> happy bdy to both you young punks.:wink:


Yeap happy b days


----------



## RattleSnake1

drockw said:


> Happy bday. Mine is the 21st
> 
> I'll be 20


Right back at ya bud! Wow you are a young feller....can't even drink yet! Well....LEGALLY anyway. lol:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> sheep dont count


hahaha you funny guy.


so you will be signed up for the team shoot them.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> hahaha you funny guy.
> 
> 
> so you will be signed up for the team shoot them.


yes but I can get someone to shoot in my place so we can do this if everyone agrees or I will just tell them to cancel my team shoot.


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys i'm outta here. have a good one


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> sheep dont count


Ohhhhhhhh SNAP!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes but I can get someone to shoot in my place so we can do this if everyone agrees or I will just tell them to cancel my team shoot.


Im game if everyone else is.


----------



## drockw

RattleSnake1 said:


> Right back at ya bud! Wow you are a young feller....can't even drink yet! Well....LEGALLY anyway. lol:wink:


No doubt on the legally part. 

I'm one of the few youngsters who cares this much about this stuff... Most ar out spending their money on crap. I see myself shooting until I can't anymore so I got lotsa years to go


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> k guys i'm outta here. have a good one


later bill


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Im game if everyone else is.


I am in for sure!


----------



## RattleSnake1

I must I'm envious of you guys....we have another 2 months or so before we can really get into any shooting outdoors. We just got another 8" of snow!:angry:


----------



## treeman65

well hopefully Mark and Bryan are game.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I must I'm envious of you guys....we have another 2 months or so before we can really get into any shooting outdoors. We just got another 8" of snow!:angry:


That would suck. I hate it for you.


----------



## bowman_77

what do you guys think about the known 45 class. Is it worth shooting in.


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> what do you guys think about the known 45 class. Is it worth shooting in.


Not IMHO. 

Unless u are 100% confident in 1) your shot, an 2) your ability to pick an aiming spot. 

It is harder to place well in than most other classes IMO. I know some good spot shooters that still got hammered in it. It's not as easy as it seems.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> what do you guys think about the known 45 class. Is it worth shooting in.


not unless you can hit a quarter at 45 yds consistently even when you cant see it.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Not IMHO.
> 
> Unless u are 100% confident in 1) your shot, an 2) your ability to pick an aiming spot.
> 
> It is harder to place well in than most other classes IMO. I know some good spot shooters that still got hammered in it. It's not as easy as it seems.


i totally agree plus you can places in the other classes without shooting any 14s.I figured that out this weekend .:wink:


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> what do you guys think about the known 45 class. Is it worth shooting in.


I am a spot shooter btw, and can shoot up in the 50's x count in 5 spot and recently shot a 300 in a Vegas round and I still don't think I could stand a chance in the known classes... 

The scores put out in those classes are unreal


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> not unless you can hit a quarter at 45 yds consistently even when you cant see it.


Exactly!!!

Being completely honest, that is my problem in 3d. I can shoot spots all day long and tear em up with ease, and would bet I could outshoot alot of the guys in higher 3d classes, but I just haven't found out how to pick a spit on a target like that... It's my most difficult problem with 3d. Alot of times I will make the perfect shot and yardage, but just not be in the right spot...

What did u place James?


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> That would suck. I hate it for you.


It does to a certain extent Joe! It is nice having a bit of break though, and the indoor league is rather fun anyway. The seasons here though are some of the reason we have big deer too though...survival of the fittest and all! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Well fellas....it's been real, but I'm off to look over the rest of the site, check email, and go to bed. More plowing to do tomorrow.ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

thanks guys for that info on the known 45. i didnt think about the 14 shooters out there.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> Being completely honest, that is my problem in 3d. I can shoot spots all day long and tear em up with ease, and would bet I could outshoot alot of the guys in higher 3d classes, but I just haven't found out how to pick a spit on a target like that... It's my most difficult problem with 3d. Alot of times I will make the perfect shot and yardage, but just not be in the right spot...
> 
> What did u place James?


I didnt place worth crap this weekend I shot way tooo many 8s more than I usually do.23 UP won our class all I would have have to do was turn my 8 s into 10s and I would have been right there.So that shows that it can be done without 14s.
I shot 3 times more 8s than I usually do at an asa.:angry:But I did it shoot 266 fps.lol:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well fellas....it's been real, but I'm off to look over the rest of the site, check email, and go to bed. More plowing to do tomorrow.ukey:


Have a good one. I am bout to get off too, I have kid duty in the morning. (school)


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I didnt place worth crap this weekend I shot way tooo many 8s more than I usually do.23 UP won our class all I would have have to do was turn my 8 s into 10s and I would have been right there.So that shows that it can be done without 14s.
> I shot 3 times more 8s than I usually do at an asa.:angry:But I did it shoot 266 fps.lol:angry:


hey you or mark didnt happen to shoot with a guy named travis clark did you.

he is from here and we shoot toghter a good bit. I think he finshed 4th in open c and had another buddy finsh 12 in open b


----------



## bowman_77

James why do you choose open c over open b. What is the diff. between the 2


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> hey you or mark didnt happen to shoot with a guy named travis clark did you.
> 
> he is from here and we shoot toghter a good bit. I think he finshed 4th in open c and had another buddy finsh 12 in open b


no I didnt but I did shoot with the kid that won it.
NC guys took 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James why do you choose open c over open b. What is the diff. between the 2


there are more spot shooters in b and I am probably going to a after I win out which I hope is soon.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> there are more spot shooters in b and I am probably going to a after I win out which I hope is soon.


oh ok. well I am off to bed. let me know about the team shoot, so i know what to do on my reg.

Joe


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> i think he means you mark,thats a good one


I think you better look again:wink:



12 rings only said:


> YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In the very 1st end i tore my left pectorial muscle!!
> I really choked 2 weeks ago when i shot bad and handed the league win to Mark and Kevin!! By the way the it hurts like hell!!!!!!
> On a side note....i got 2-70lb HOYT HUNTING BOWS FOR SALE OR TRADE!!!:angry:


Tom im sorry you tore your muscle (probaly while playing with your foot) just kidding lol. All jokes aside it was a close race all the way through and i had a blast it was a close race all the way through



CowboyJunkie said:


> Speaking of Stabs, MARK PM me or call me. I called ya twice but forgot about your league tonight. I got a set sold to the shop owners son and possibly the shop owner and 1 more.


Ill call you today:thumbs_up



treeman65 said:


> one from him,Mark,TTRIPP,Berry and Butch


Cowboy is prob making him a stamp so he doesnt get writers cramp. And that will be the last one you will get with my name even if i have to use invisable ink:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> hey you or mark didnt happen to shoot with a guy named travis clark did you.
> 
> he is from here and we shoot toghter a good bit. I think he finshed 4th in open c and had another buddy finsh 12 in open b


no i didnt shoot with him.


----------



## APAnTN

James your team shoot idea is great im in if we get to leave in time. Ill find out from the guys


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> James your team shoot idea is great im in if we get to leave in time. Ill find out from the guys


SOUNDS GOOD.
SO FAR WE HAVE 
Joe 
Derrick
me
Mark

These teams will be drawn at randon.Lets try to keep this to team xtreme members plus anyone that was in the Gainesville smackdown.Mark you can invite any of the guys that travel with you.
If we get at least enough for 5 teams I will donate $20 to the pot.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Im in. Ill just get Loraine to roll my cancelled Team Shoot from Gainseville over to the Practice range.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> SOUNDS GOOD.
> SO FAR WE HAVE
> Joe
> Derrick
> me
> Mark
> 
> These teams will be drawn at randon.Lets try to keep this to team xtreme members plus anyone that was in the Gainesville smackdown.Mark you can invite any of the guys that travel with you.
> If we get at least enough for 5 teams I will donate $20 to the pot.


oh yeah its starting to look better and better


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe you get my PM?


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team xtreme. Joe what software are you running for archery again?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good morning team xtreme. Joe what software are you running for archery again?


tap


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe you get my PM?


got one about shipment and thats it. did you send another one.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> SOUNDS GOOD.
> SO FAR WE HAVE
> Joe
> Derrick
> me
> Mark
> 
> These teams will be drawn at randon.Lets try to keep this to team xtreme members plus anyone that was in the Gainesville smackdown.Mark you can invite any of the guys that travel with you.
> If we get at least enough for 5 teams I will donate $20 to the pot.


do you know what time you are planning on tryig to do the shoot im not sure yet on when im headin that way yet


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Since we are on the pain subjuct, we we have become net friends how old are you guys. If you dont want to say thats fine. I am 32 years young. :wink:





treeman65 said:


> probably still a virgin too.:tongue:
> 44 here





fishcatcher said:


> lol i'm the old man here turn 43 last thursday.





RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE...James is older than you! I'm 33 here and turning 34 on the 19th of this month....the years are just flyin by anymore! Oh WELL! I need another..:darkbeer:





fishcatcher said:


> yep i just notice James got me.


I'm 44, and will be 45 on Sept 29th....and i always hunt on my b-day!!!:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> do you know what time you are planning on tryig to do the shoot im not sure yet on when im headin that way yet


it would be on friday but dont know the times


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'm 44, and will be 45 on Sept 29th....and i always hunt on my b-day!!!:tongue:


Hey mine is on the 5th of Sept.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I'm 44, and will be 45 on Sept 29th....and i always hunt on my b-day!!!:tongue:


so i guess you are the oldest of us. congrats :wink: lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so i guess you are the oldest of us. congrats :wink: lol


Thats why i hand out any and all punishments...Remember....IM THE HEAD ZOO KEERER!!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Thats why i hand out any and all punishments...Remember....IM THE HEAD ZOO KEERER!!!:wink:


:elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon: that's what i think lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> :elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon: that's what i think lol


:elf_moon: TO YOU TOO...............


----------



## 08toxikshooter

12 rings only said:


> I'm 44, and will be 45 on Sept 29th....and i always hunt on my b-day!!!:tongue:


guess ill have to be the youngen of the group whopping 20 here lol


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> guess ill have to be the youngen of the group whopping 20 here lol


Dereks 20 or 21....


----------



## fishcatcher

think derek is 20. he can't buy beer yet. :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> think derek is 20. he can't buy beer yet. :wink:


He lives in KY...they sell it to 12 year olds there!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> He lives in KY...they sell it to 12 year olds there!!!


oh that's right. southerner thing again lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Ill be 25 in 8 more days. And Derek is still 19. not even 20 yet.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

CowboyJunkie said:


> Ill be 25 in 8 more days. And Derek is still 19. not even 20 yet.


lol guess im not the youngen then lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> He lives in KY...they sell it to 12 year olds there!!!


No Tom 12 year olds make it there.....


----------



## RattleSnake1

I see we're still on the age thing...today I feel like I'm 70!ukey: What else is up today team?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh that's right. southerner thing again lol


fish :nono:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish :nono:


what i didn't say anything wrong :aniangel::aniangel:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I see we're still on the age thing...today I feel like I'm 70!ukey: What else is up today team?


well i just finsh cleaning up my sidewalk. the plow truck went by and spray a ton of snow back on it. and we have a law here. must keep our sidewalk clear.:thumbs_do


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> well i just finsh cleaning up my sidewalk. the plow truck went by and spray a ton of snow back on it. and we have a law here. must keep our sidewalk clear.:thumbs_do


They have those laws everywhere fish....around here you have 24 hours to clear them after the snow stops. After the 24 hours the city will clear it and bill you for their time as well a fine for you! lol Don't ya just love winter?:thumbs_do


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well i just finsh cleaning up my sidewalk. the plow truck went by and spray a ton of snow back on it. and we have a law here. must keep our sidewalk clear.:thumbs_do


fish that stinks.



I am working on orders.


----------



## fishcatcher

yea that stink and i got to it before it freeze into a big ice block this time. i'm tire of snow already. my backyard got pile of snow at least five feet high now.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea that stink and i got to it before it freeze into a big ice block this time. i'm tire of snow already. my backyard got pile of snow at least five feet high now.


is that what you do with the snow,you put in the back yard.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> is that what you do with the snow,you put in the back yard.


no that's just from the backyard walkway to the garage silly. out front i just send it to the grass strip between the road and sidewalk.


----------



## timbawolf98

Damn, I always figured I was the young'en, but I've been old enough for a :darkbeer: for about two weeks now..


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I see we're still on the age thing...today I feel like I'm 70!ukey: What else is up today team?


My left side feels like its 70!!:thumbs_do


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Tom, we can trade out some good meds for your ProElite!:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom, we can trade out some good meds for your ProElite!:darkbeer:


lol i don't think that bow is going anywhere soon.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

fishcatcher said:


> lol i don't think that bow is going anywhere soon.


SHHHHHHHHH Money, err lack of pain in this case, talks!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> No Tom 12 year olds make it there.....





bowman_77 said:


> fish :nono:


Be nice guys....:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> SHHHHHHHHH Money, err lack of pain in this case, talks!


oh ok i'll be quiet as a field mouse then lol :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom, we can trade out some good meds for your ProElite!:darkbeer:





fishcatcher said:


> lol i don't think that bow is going anywhere soon.


DUDE...becareful what you type!!!!!!

Bills right, thats gonna be my comeback rig...low draw weight.


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom what the draw weight on that bow?


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> SHHHHHHHHH Money, err lack of pain in this case, talks!





fishcatcher said:


> oh ok i'll be quiet as a field mouse then lol :wink:


:doh:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> DUDE...becareful what you type!!!!!!
> 
> Bills right, thats gonna be my comeback rig...low draw weight.


What few bottles of Tylenol aint illegal. Got to love Sams Club... Cant buy nothing in packs of less than 100. LOL. But on a serious note Tom, I hope ya heal quickly.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> What few bottles of Tylenol aint illegal. Got to love Sams Club... Cant buy nothing in packs of less than 100. LOL. But on a serious note Tom, I hope ya heal quickly.


I got out a run some errands today, now its pretty sore, it wasnt too bad this morning. Works gonna suck for sure!!! And thanks Bryan!!


----------



## fishcatcher

well that's your problem there Tom. i would have drive instead of running. silly guy :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well that's your problem there Tom. i would have drive instead of running. silly guy :wink:


:doh::doh:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol sorry i had to say it :wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Easy on him now. He was getting a good cardio workout to build the muscle he claims to have torn! LOL J/K


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Easy on him now. He was getting a good cardio workout to build the muscle he claims to have torn! LOL J/K


Your gonna give me a "Crispie" at London!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> Your gonna give me a "Crispie" at London!!!


Can i make payments? LMAO


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom clear your pm


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Can i make payments? LMAO





fishcatcher said:


> Tom clear your pm


one quarter at a time....

dammit...again!!:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

ya you must be a popular guy. :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ya you must be a popular guy. :mg:


nah...just run it on the edge:shade:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> nah...just run it on the edge:shade:


Toms new theme song




Livin on the Edge by Aerosmith!


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Toms new theme song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin on the Edge by Aerosmith!




lol typical rebel


----------



## 12 rings only

cowboyjunkie said:


> toms new theme song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livin on the edge by aerosmith!


hmmm......


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol typical rebel


:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol typical rebel


fish 2nd :nono: for the day one more and its lights out.:mg:


----------



## APAnTN

Tom are you feeling better today?


----------



## bowman_77

Well just home from shooting some 3D. I shot 117 on 12 target with 30-40 wind gust. The wind here today has been crazy.


----------



## bowman_77

Mark I called my supplier on what we talked about and he is going to check on that. I beleave it going to be a trade mark type of color for that company, but I'll let you know as so as i found out.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

whats team xtreme up 2 2nite?????


----------



## icefishur96

No league night for me tonight! My wife is working late and I am Mr.Mom!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Tom are you feeling better today?


Mark, im still awfully sore and more than likely be that way for quite a while...your partner...Kevin tore his last year and didn't touch a bow for a month!! I don't think mines that bad, but if i kept shooting it would have been. It really hurt more walking off the line!!


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> No league night for me tonight! My wife is working late and I am Mr.Mom!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


I play that role a bunch too...:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> whats team xtreme up 2 2nite?????


Same as always...lots of BS and me handing out timeouts!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well just home from shooting some 3D. I shot 117 on 12 target with 30-40 wind gust. The wind here today has been crazy.


Thats some shooting right there bro!!


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> No league night for me tonight! My wife is working late and I am Mr.Mom!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Yeah I played that role at 6 am this morning.


----------



## 12 rings only

You guys wanna see some fine taxidermy work??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thats some shooting right there bro!!


Just working on the game you know, I am the under dog going into columbus.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You guys wanna see some fine taxidermy work??


oh yeah. start with the fat turkey you have.


----------



## 12 rings only

One fat bird...remember guys this is only the second turkey i have done.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> One fat bird...remember guys this is only the second turkey i have done.


Nothing wrong with that bro!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Nothing wrong with that bro!!!!


Thanks!! Can't wait to get a few more nice ones down to work on!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks!! Can't wait to get a few more nice ones down to work on!!


I am hoping to get my 1st one this year.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Heck Id just be joyed to have a place to go. Nowhere near me has any turkey hunting worth a darn. And they dang sure aint on my place.


----------



## 12 rings only

And now for the back up to the 835!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe thanks for this sweet looking sling. Here it is all assembled.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Heck Id just be joyed to have a place to go. Nowhere near me has any turkey hunting worth a darn. And they dang sure aint on my place.


In Alabama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mgo you live on a boat in the Gulf?????


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe thanks for this sweet looking sling. Here it is all assembled.


Wheres the PINK???????????


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe thanks for this sweet looking sling. Here it is all assembled.


oh yeah that thing is sweet.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> And now for the back up to the 835!!


Looks good Tom


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Looks good Tom


I wish i could shoot it!!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Can i make payments? LMAO


you are going to need a second job with the amount of crispies you have to pay out.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you are going to need a second job with the amount of crispies you have to pay out.:mg:


Looks like James feels better!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> you are going to need a second job with the amount of crispies you have to pay out.:mg:


LOL right now I need a steady job PERIOD!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> One fat bird...remember guys this is only the second turkey i have done.


is that like the one that you are going to put me on this fall.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Looks like James feels better!


actually not really and its going to be a bad night.First thing I have fiber down in the middle of town.These winds tore us up.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> is that like the one that you are going to put me on this fall.


Spring season starts here in 6 weeks.....I'll do my best!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> actually not really and its going to be a bad night.First thing I have fiber down in the middle of town.These winds tore us up.


Better than in the middle of the boonies. Still make for a cold night of splicing!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> actually not really and its going to be a bad night.First thing I have fiber down in the middle of town.These winds tore us up.


Dang, we got some pretty stiff wind today too.


----------



## fishcatcher

nice tom you got there Tom :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Better than in the middle of the boonies. Still make for a cold night of splicing!


well if it was in the boonies we would not have to deal with these morons that act like they never saw anyone work before.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well if it was in the boonies we would not have to deal with these morons that act like they never saw anyone work before.


Hell no...they would be drinkin beer and watchin nascar!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nice tom you got there Tom :teeth:


Same bird...better pic!!:teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Same bird...better pic!!:teeth:


well now i can see a bird. not like before :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well now i can see a bird. not like before :smile:


Wonder why??:secret:


----------



## bowman_77

James there made and paked will ship in the morning.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Wonder why??:secret:


i don't know. maybe you got a new toy :teeth:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> well if it was in the boonies we would not have to deal with these morons that act like they never saw anyone work before.


Then give em a show!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James there made and paked will ship in the morning.


thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

anyone having problem with AT tonite. keep logging me off


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> anyone having problem with AT tonite. keep logging me off


just really slow.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i don't know. maybe you got a new toy :teeth:


Well..............your right!! Guys, myself and Bill have been with holding some info. Bill sent me a Canon EOS D30 DSLR camera!!! This has been a plan to get a rise outta you guys, it worked pretty well!! A huge thank you to Bill goes out for sure!!! Now if i can figure out the 20 something buttons it has!!

This cam is freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well..............your right!! Guys, myself and Bill have been with holding some info. Bill sent me a Canon EOS D30 DSLR camera!!! This has been a plan to get a rise outta you guys, it worked pretty well!! A huge thank you to Bill goes out for sure!!! Now if i can figure out the 20 something buttons it has!!
> 
> This cam is freakin awesome!!!!


THANKS YOU BILL.....and Tom congrats on the cam.:smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol thanks Tom and to all you guys. YOU ALL ARE VERY WELCOME :teeth: no more abstract arts


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> anyone having problem with AT tonite. keep logging me off





bowman_77 said:


> just really slow.


Me too.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Me too.


well i clear out my cache and it's seem to help


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> THANKS YOU BILL.....and Tom congrats on the cam.:smile:





fishcatcher said:


> lol thanks Tom and to all you guys. YOU ALL ARE VERY WELCOME :teeth: no more abstract arts


Now i need a pic editing program!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Now i need a pic editing program!!


just get gimp for now Tom. should do what you need and it's free. adobe is expensive as hell. i use corel myself.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well i clear out my cache and it's seem to help


I deleted 450 PMs...didn't do a damn thing!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I deleted 450 PMs...didn't do a damn thing!!!


no wonder why i can't pm you. :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just get gimp for now Tom. should do what you need and it's free. adobe is expensive as hell. i use corel myself.


gimp.com???


----------



## fishcatcher

yes


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I deleted 450 PMs...didn't do a damn thing!!!


:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> no wonder why i can't pm you. :teeth:


I don't like to delete too many due to sales of stuff on here, plus i have a copy of everyone i have sent.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :mg:


Did you notice YOUR SLING on the Alpha Burner???:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I don't like to delete too many due to sales of stuff on here, plus i have a copy of everyone i have sent.


i just keep the one with address and deal made on line. the rest gets deleted


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yes


Due to my "dial sux" i'll down load it after work thursday...if i started it now theres no telling when i could go to bed!! BILL is the hero in my pic taking for sure!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: Theres a six for you bro!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

no big deal Tom. and it shouldn't take that long to download. :teeth:

beside i did everyone on here a favor too lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i just keep the one with address and deal made on line. the rest gets deleted


There was one deal where it took several fowarded to the MODS to get fixed. I wasn't in the wrong, the other party was and they threatened to sue!!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Did you notice YOUR SLING on the Alpha Burner???:shade::darkbeer:


Oh yes and it looks sweet not just my sling but the bow to:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yes and it looks sweet not just my sling but the bow to:wink:


If you come up to london you'll get to shoot my Pro-Elite...there no denying the APPLE....DARK SIDE BE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> There was one deal where it took several fowarded to the MODS to get fixed. I wasn't in the wrong, the other party was and they threatened to sue!!:mg:


i guess i've been lucky. haven't had any trouble at dealing on here. and i had lots of high end bow and stuff too.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> There was one deal where it took several fowarded to the MODS to get fixed. I wasn't in the wrong, the other party was and they threatened to sue!!:mg:


Man there are some ballz folks on here. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> If you come up to london you'll get to shoot my Pro-Elite...there no denying the APPLE....DARK SIDE BE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh that sounds nice....






















NOT:bartstush:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol i knew he wouldn't switch Tom. Joe rather shoot a waffle with syrups :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yes and it looks sweet not just my sling but the bow to:wink:


I'll get the one for my Pro E on soon...at least i have located some X-Ringer HVs to shoot so i get back to it...i won't have to draw more the 52-53 lbs.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i guess i've been lucky. haven't had any trouble at dealing on here. and i had lots of high end bow and stuff too.


yeah me too. only a few high $ stuff but still lucky. I just have problems not leaving feedback.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i knew he wouldn't switch Tom. Joe rather shoot a waffle with syrups :teeth:


:mg::mg:I had a hoyt the key word. had


----------



## fishcatcher

forget about feedback. i should have lots more but some people won't leave them


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> oh that sounds nice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT:bartstush:


Take a beating and owe a crispy then!!! J/K LOL:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :mg::mg:I had a hoyt the key word. had


i had about five before they came out with the tec riser. had a alpha tec and i couldn't hit the barn with it. love the defiant and deviator i had.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :mg::mg:I had a hoyt the key word. had


If you would have let ME tune it....you would still have it!! By the way, which one did you have??


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i knew he wouldn't switch Tom. Joe rather shoot a waffle with syrups :teeth:


I did stay at an Holiday inn xpress...:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


I did shoot a maxxis 35 a week or so ago and that thing was sweet, maxed out 71 lbs and it felt like 62-62lbs. Its one nice rig.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> forget about feedback. i should have lots more but some people won't leave them


I always leave it...got enough now that it really doesn't matter any more.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Take a beating and owe a crispy then!!! J/K LOL:shade:


:nono: dont bet the bank.:mg:


----------



## akoustic25

ther are some shoots in dogtown alabama


----------



## fishcatcher

wish i was closer to you guys. i want in on the crispies too.


----------



## fishcatcher

akoustic25 said:


> ther are some shoots in dogtown alabama


hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> If you would have let ME tune it....you would still have it!! By the way, which one did you have??


alphamax


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I did stay at an Holiday inn xpress...:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> I did shoot a maxxis 35 a week or so ago and that thing was sweet, maxed out 71 lbs and it felt like 62-62lbs. Its one nice rig.


My AM-35 is super nice too, The maxxis line is a slight improvement over the AM's, but not enough for me to give the 35 up, Zach didn't have the Contender Eilte with him so i ordered the Burner.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> wish i was closer to you guys. i want in on the crispies too.


I would be more then happy to take a few from ya fish so come on down to rebel town.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I would be more then happy to take a few from ya fish so come on down to rebel town.


that's the only reason why i'm not there . rebel town that is :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> alphamax


Are you kidding me??? I hung my Ultra Elite in the rack and shot my 35 in 3d all year!! What didn't you like about it?? PM if you want to.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's the only reason why i'm not there . rebel town that is :mg:


Joe dont say it....dont do it. :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that's the only reason why i'm not there . rebel town that is :mg:


I'll come up for a deer hunt!!! Besides...whos gonna snap the pics when you kill one???:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Are you kidding me??? I hung my Ultra Elite in the rack and shot my 35 in 3d all year!! What didn't you like about it?? PM if you want to.


it was a hoyt that's why :mg::mg::behindsof


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Joe dont say it....dont do it. :zip:


The ZOO KEEPERS still here............................


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I'll come up for a deer hunt!!! Besides...whos gonna snap the pics when you kill one???:darkbeer:


i have a tripod and remote switch :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

you can come up and hunt anytime though.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> it was a hoyt that's why :mg::mg::behindsof


Strike one..........


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Are you kidding me??? I hung my Ultra Elite in the rack and shot my 35 in 3d all year!! What didn't you like about it?? PM if you want to.


I just couldnt get use to the feel of it. so I went and shoot the reezen and it seem to fit me like a glove, the feel,bal. just everything about it. so the alphamax stayed and the reezen come home. I just couldnt get use to it.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i have a tripod and remote switch :smile:





fishcatcher said:


> you can come up and hunt anytime though.


you got all the fancy stuff!! I really like hunting up north, i get to see real deer!!:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Strike one..........


good i have two more to go


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> you got all the fancy stuff!! I really like hunting up north, i get to see real deer!!:shade:


well come up and show me where they are hiding :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> it was a hoyt that's why :mg::mg::behindsof


thats the third one for today.



12 rings only said:


> The ZOO KEEPERS still here............................





12 rings only said:


> Strike one..........



Tome fish has been warned 2 times already. LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

man you i got to get some cheese for Joe. what a rats


----------



## fishcatcher

hey Toby come in and help me out here will ya.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I just couldnt get use to the feel of it. so I went and shoot the reezen and it seem to fit me like a glove, the feel,bal. just everything about it. so the alphamax stayed and the reezen come home. I just couldnt get use to it.


I switched from a PSE Vengance...it took a little bit, the feel was definately different!! But now i can get alot of speed out of the Hoyts and they still shoot great for me.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man you i got to get some cheese for Joe. what a rats


haha:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> man you i got to get some cheese for Joe. what a rats





fishcatcher said:


> hey Toby come in and help me out here will ya.


Self police from here on out!! I'm hittng the rack. Have a good nite guys...Bill, THANKS for the camera!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Self police from here on out!! I'm hittng the rack. Have a good nite guys...Bill, THANKS for the camera!!


have a good one buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> haha:shade:


No chit stirring either!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom. and don't forget to download gimp. i'll help you as much as i can with that. hope you feel better too.


----------



## bowman_77

Fish did you find the TAP you was looking for


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hey Toby come in and help me out here will ya.


UMMMMMMM....NO! I always liked playing Texas Shootout rules....ONE swinging strike and you're DONE! You're on your own this time...be brave, wear your helmet and run like hell little buddy!:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> No chit stirring either!!!


yea you rat :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> No chit stirring either!!!


what not me


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> UMMMMMMM....NO! I always liked playing Texas Shootout rules....ONE swinging strike and you're DONE! You're on your own this time...be brave, wear your helmet and run like hell little buddy!:mg:


hey we yank to to stick together now :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea you rat :teeth:


:bartstush:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> UMMMMMMM....NO! I always liked playing Texas Shootout rules....ONE swinging strike and you're DONE! You're on your own this time...be brave, wear your helmet and run like hell little buddy!:mg:


Thats freaking great. LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

well i'm sending my guardian to Lee Martin to get a facelift. sending the limbs first though.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> later Tom. and don't forget to download gimp. i'll help you as much as i can with that. hope you feel better too.


I'll start it when i get home...Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Tom..next time I kill a another big turkey, maybe I'll have to send it to you to play with! I can't find the pics of my biggest bird (28 lb 13oz.) but this is the 27lb 9oz bird I killed in 09.


----------



## fishcatcher

anytime Tom.


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> ummmmmmm....no! I always liked playing texas shootout rules....one swinging strike and you're done! You're on your own this time...be brave, wear your helmet and run like hell little buddy!:mg:





fishcatcher said:


> yea you rat :teeth:





bowman_77 said:


> what not me:d





fishcatcher said:


> hey we yank to to stick together now :smile:





12 rings only said:


> no chit stirring either!!!





bowman_77 said:


> :bartstush:





bowman_77 said:


> thats freaking great. Lol


dayum...i just mention leavin....


----------



## fishcatcher

where's the hunter in the pics :mg: only see two turkeys in the pics.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I actually like using the Kodak Easyshare software myself Tom. You can do a lot of great things with a picture in it, and it's extremely simple to use. It's not as tough to use as Photoshop, AND it's FREE!
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=130&pq-locale=en_US&_requestid=38889


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I actually like using the Kodak Easyshare software myself Tom. You can do a lot of great things with a picture in it, and it's extremely simple to use. It's not as tough to use as Photoshop, AND it's FREE!
> http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=130&pq-locale=en_US&_requestid=38889


forgot about that one too. pretty easy as well.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> where's the hunter in the pics :mg: only see two turkeys in the pics.


You're just jealous because the bird's almost as big as you! LMAO


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> dayum...i just mention leavin....


Oh my he caught all of us.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Tom..next time I kill a another big turkey, maybe I'll have to send it to you to play with! I can't find the pics of my biggest bird (28 lb 13oz.) but this is the 27lb 9oz bird I killed in 09.


WOW what are you guys feeding the things up there?? Mine was 25.75 lbs on the next to last day of season, so i know good and well he was 27 or better when i first seen him opening day!! I'll get some pics of the mounts and if you want to send one down we can talk about it.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> You're just jealous because the bird's almost as big as you! LMAO


LMAO good one buddy.

yea Joe he got all of us that time too :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You're just jealous because the bird's almost as big as you! LMAO


yeah fish dont way 45lbs soaking azz wet.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I actually like using the Kodak Easyshare software myself Tom. You can do a lot of great things with a picture in it, and it's extremely simple to use. It's not as tough to use as Photoshop, AND it's FREE!
> http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=130&pq-locale=en_US&_requestid=38889


SWEET...i'm a big time rookie to the digital cam stuff...at least Bills got me in a really good cam!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh my he caught all of us.





fishcatcher said:


> LMAO good one buddy.
> 
> yea Joe he got all of us that time too :teeth:


I see it all...Later guys!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeah fish dont way 45lbs soaking azz wet.:mg:


i have you know i do weight that much soaking wet :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I see it all...Later guys!!!:darkbeer:


C-ya


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom for the second time tonight. wonder how many before you really go :teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> WOW what are you guys feeding the things up there?? Mine was 25.75 lbs on the next to last day of season, so i know good and well he was 27 or better when i first seen him opening day!! I'll get some pics of the mounts and if you want to send one down we can talk about it.


That one last year was the second to last day of our last spring season....cut it close on that one! Kimmy says I need to break the 30 pound barrier to before I can have a full strut, but who knows.....what she doesn't know! OH wait...she reads this everyday....scratch that!:tape: :wink: She most likely wouldn't care as long as it was tastefully done...lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Have a good night Tom, and DON'T FORGET TO ICE THAT TEAR!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> That one last year was the second to last day of our last spring season....cut it close on that one! Kimmy says I need to break the 30 pound barrier to before I can have a full strut, but who knows.....what she doesn't know! OH wait...she reads this everyday....scratch that!:tape: :wink: She most likely wouldn't care as long as it was tastefully done...lol


ahem sound like somebody you know well there lol


----------



## fishcatcher

what everybody left too


----------



## bowman_77

nah not yet but want be long


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> nah not yet but want be long


Joe don't want to get spanked tomorrow when Tom comes back so he's behaving! :teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

that and he'll rat you out too


----------



## bowman_77

about to fall asleep. Tom dont scare me.:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

he doesn't scare me either. i'm too far away lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> that and he'll rat you out too


I'm not the one that always stirs chit up....you do! lol Joe might not be scared of Tom, but it would be watching someone you don't like fall down the stairs. PAINFUL...YEAH....but FUN TO WATCH! hahaha


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that and he'll rat you out too


fish i'm eating cheese............cheese buffs. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

what i do not stir the pot. i just nudge it a little and sit back to watch what happen next :teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> he doesn't scare me either. i'm too far away lol


So was the camera just a peace offering or protection money to keep Joe away from you then? LMAO I fear no man.....ONE WOMAN! :mg: I knew I should have never taught her to shoot!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish i'm eating cheese............cheese buffs. lol


see the shoe does fit lol


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> So was the camera just a piece offering or protection money to keep Joe away from then? LMAO I fear no man.....ONE WOMAN! :mg: I knew I should have never taught her to shoot!


I was told in a pm it was both:zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> So was the camera just a peace offering or protection money to keep Joe away from then? LMAO I fear no man.....ONE WOMAN! :mg: I knew I should have never taught her to shoot!


i'm not telling  :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> see the shoe does fit lol


My boot fits somthing too your azz.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I was told in a pm it was both:zip:


lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I was told in a pm it was both:zip:


AHHHHHHH....and the TRUTH comes out! I see how ya are now fish...sneaky little twirp!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> My boot fits somthing too your azz.


you can't run that fast. i ain't sceeere :teeth::elf_moon:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> AHHHHHHH....and the TRUTH comes out! I see how ya are now fish...sneaky little twirp!


thats a yank for ya...no afence toby


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> AHHHHHHH....and the TRUTH comes out! I see how ya are now fish...sneaky little twirp!





bowman_77 said:


> thats a yank for ya...no afence toby


hey i have to protect myself now


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> thats a yank for ya...no afence toby


None taken Joe. Here in the nort woods of WI it takes a bit more than that! lol *******? Why YES....YES I AM! haha:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> None taken Joe. Here in the nort woods of WI it takes a bit more than that! lol *******? Why YES....YES I AM! haha:darkbeer:


so they say.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> wish i was closer to you guys. i want in on the crispies too.


only problem you have to beat the rest before you get a shot at the best.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I'm gonna go do some looking around....have a good night boys. JOE....I almost forgot your daily dig on that flyer! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

me too. have a good nite guys


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Mark, im still awfully sore and more than likely be that way for quite a while...your partner...Kevin tore his last year and didn't touch a bow for a month!! I don't think mines that bad, but if i kept shooting it would have been. It really hurt more walking off the line!!


Im sure it did all I know is we had some fun joking and cutting up through out the league You need to ask Boozie about his tooth that may have been the reason i shot the wrong target lol



treeman65 said:


> you are going to need a second job with the amount of crispies you have to pay out.:mg:


He may show up with his change rolled up lol and payout in pennies



12 rings only said:


> Due to my "dial sux" i'll down load it after work thursday...if i started it now theres no telling when i could go to bed!! BILL is the hero in my pic taking for sure!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: Theres a six for you bro!!!


Ive been having bad dreams about those tall glasses after lat friday night in FL:mg:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Im sure it did all I know is we had some fun joking and cutting up through out the league You need to ask Boozie about his tooth that may have been the reason i shot the wrong target lol
> 
> 
> 
> He may show up with his change rolled up lol and payout in pennies
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been having bad dreams about those tall glasses after lat friday night in FL:mg:


that is way too much thinking for him he would use monopoly money.
Hey I have 2 pros interested in your stabilizers.I sent you a pm about it.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> that is way too much thinking for him he would use monopoly money.
> Hey I have 2 pros interested in your stabilizers.I sent you a pm about it.


Monopoly money? NAHHHHHHHHHHHH. Ill just sign some IOU's and hand em out before the start of the smackdown. I just sold one setup and possibly another. gonna be a big year for Team Xtreme!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Monopoly money? NAHHHHHHHHHHHH. Ill just sign some IOU's and hand em out before the start of the smackdown. I just sold one setup and possibly another. gonna be a big year for Team Xtreme!


you could always sell off some of your lambs.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Oh you mean you still want the herd?


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Oh you mean you still want the herd?


yeah so I can keep pimping them out to you and Austin


----------



## APAnTN

thanks guys for all the help I really appreciate it


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Thank you for building a great product for us to push and shoot!


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> thanks guys for all the help I really appreciate it


thanks for the great products and for giving us a chance to promote them/
Mark by the way it is always a plus to get a crispy from the boss.


----------



## treeman65

22 more days until you guys get to sign another crispy over.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:
:nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

James. You got a PM coming.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> 22 more days until you guys get to sign another crispy over.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:
> :nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah::nyah:


go get them James. :teeth:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hes gonna be so broke when I get done with him all he will be eating is bananas!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hes gonna be so broke when I get done with him all he will be eating is bananas!


that is what you said beofre gainesville and you couldnt even beat me sick and with a bow out of tune.:mg::mg::shade:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I still beat Da Semi Pro... LMAO. If I hadnt started chasing 14's and played it safe on the 12's and 10's me and you would have been neck and neck


----------



## fishcatcher

wow this is a first time i seen this on the second page :mg:

go xtreme team :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> wow this is a first time i seen this on the second page :mg:
> 
> go xtreme team :smile:


Yeah we cant let that happen again. My net has been down all morning.


----------



## bowman_77

My side bars came in and there flateliners ( fish) they look great. As soon as my V blocks come in yall have some more eye candy.

Mark thank you for this great product.


----------



## drockw

I think I've got a decent idea here guys... Since quite a few of us are planning on shooting columbus together etc... We should all list our names/alias'/phone number so we can all get a hold o eachother down there or for any other reason.

Copy and paste the other guys info and we will keep it going. 

Just a thought so I'll start it.


----------



## drockw

Derek Woods (drockw) (270)-860-5491


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> My side bars came in and there flateliners ( fish) they look great. As soon as my V blocks come in yall have some more eye candy.
> 
> Mark thank you for this great product.


What color are they? At least a little something to dwell on until you get pics up! Hmmmm....perhaps a sack punch for Man Law violation?? No pics to go with new toys????


----------



## drockw

Btw text me anytime and if I don't answer leave a message or I won't call back


----------



## bowman_77

Guys me need to keep this off the 2nd page.

The 2nd page.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

James and Mark yall have a package on the way.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> What color are they? At least a little something to dwell on until you get pics up! Hmmmm....perhaps a sack punch for Man Law violation?? No pics to go with new toys????





bowman_77 said:


> Guys me need to keep this off the 2nd page.
> 
> The 2nd page.:mg:


yep man card revoke if you don't post some pics soon Joe.

:mg:what again today. who's turn was it to watch this thread?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yep man card revoke if you don't post some pics soon Joe.
> 
> :mg:what again today. who's turn was it to watch this thread?


No dont take the man card. I'll will get pics soon.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> No dont take the man card. I'll will get pics soon.


man i know Tom would have the pics up by now :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

Ok guys here they are. I will put the decals on when I get the v block so they will be straight. I'll take more when there on the bow.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> James and Mark yall have a package on the way.


Uh...what about me...??? LOL


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man i know Tom would have the pics up by now :smile:


Fish here is something for you.:moon::moon:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> man i know Tom would have the pics up by now :smile:


Dam skippy!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

nice Joe. where did you find the green bowjax? would go good with my alien x.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Ok guys here they are. I will put the decals on when I get the v block so they will be straight. I'll take more when there on the bow.


Looks like mine!!:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish here is something for you.:moon::moon:


lmao now :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Uh...what about me...??? LOL


you never picked the colors out.:dohr did you.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nice Joe. where did you find the green bowjax? would go good with my alien x.


Mark has several colors to pick from on the Bowjax...


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nice Joe. where did you find the green bowjax? would go good with my alien x.


They came with them.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> you never picked the colors out.:dohr did you.:mg:


:doh::mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Mark has several colors to pick from on the Bowjax...





bowman_77 said:


> They came with them.


great and now i find out about this :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> you never picked the colors out.:dohr did you.:mg:


Fix me up the new bino in a camo type colors so i can hang my binos instead of wearing them if i choose to.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> great and now i find out about this :mg:


You have black on your main bar don't you??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Fix me up the new bino in a camo type colors so i can hang my binos instead of wearing them if i choose to.


Will do Tom. But take a look at the camo colors I have and tell me which ones you like better.:teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You have black on your main bar don't you??


yes i do Tom. but i wouldn't mind the green. i have lots of green accent on the alien. don't worry about it if they are black


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You have black on your main bar don't you??


Thats what I have on mine too. I am going to get a few more so I can have green and blck on the main bar.:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yes i do Tom. but i wouldn't mind the green. i have lots of green accent on the alien. don't worry about it if they are black


I'll see what i can do...:shade:


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> I think I've got a decent idea here guys... Since quite a few of us are planning on shooting columbus together etc... We should all list our names/alias'/phone number so we can all get a hold o eachother down there or for any other reason.
> 
> Copy and paste the other guys info and we will keep it going.
> 
> Just a thought so I'll start it.


GREAT IDEA but you guys all have my number.
I can see all of you in Columbus now.YOU guys will be like a bunch of ground hogs on the range.You will peak out to see if I am on the range and it I am you will hide back in your hole all skeered.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> GREAT IDEA but you guys all have my number.
> I can see all of you in Columbus now.YOU guys will be like a bunch of ground hogs on the range.You will peak out to see if I am on the range and it I am you will hide back in your hole all skeered.


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: oh man James is smacking you all down now.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> GREAT IDEA but you guys all have my number.
> I can see all of you in Columbus now.YOU guys will be like a bunch of ground hogs on the range.You will peak out to see if I am on the range and it I am you will hide back in your hole all skeered.


James dont let that smakedown win go to your head, cause you want have one this go around.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James dont let that smakedown win go to your head, cause you want have one this go around.:mg:


We will see and by the way I won 13 crispies last year.
Joe,Tom,Bryan and Derrick you all have a text.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> We will see and by the way I won 13 crispies last year.
> Joe,Tom,Bryan and Derrick you all have a text.


I got it. thats funny.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> GREAT IDEA but you guys all have my number.
> I can see all of you in Columbus now.YOU guys will be like a bunch of ground hogs on the range.You will peak out to see if I am on the range and it I am you will hide back in your hole all skeered.


My big azz ain't hiding from NOBODY in London!!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: oh man James is smacking you all down now.


they all know who dA MAN is.:archer:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> We will see and by the way I won 13 crispies last year.
> Joe,Tom,Bryan and Derrick you all have a text.


I'm on the phone, but it's there!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> My big azz ain't hiding from NOBODY in London!!!


oh I am hiding in LONDON but not from you guys.ukey:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> We will see and by the way I won 13 crispies last year.
> Joe,Tom,Bryan and Derrick you all have a text.


Thats because i didnt shoot with yall.:whip:James will the fling this after the team shoot.:yield:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thats because i didnt shoot with yall.:whip:James will the fling this after the team shoot.:yield:


watch us be on the same team,lol


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> watch us be on the same team,lol


Yeah then the other guys better watch there azz casue the whooping coming.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> they all know who dA MAN is.:archer:


Who dat...who dat


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Who dat...who dat


dat me dat me LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah then the other guys better watch there azz casue the whooping coming.


What ever......


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> What ever......


Come on down and get ya some. your crispy is just as good as treeman's


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> We will see and by the way I won 13 crispies last year.
> Joe,Tom,Bryan and Derrick you all have a text.


Got it

cmon bowman!!! I want a package too haha


----------



## 08toxikshooter

have yall figured out on a time yet for the xtreme team shoot?


----------



## fishcatcher

yea me too Joe.:smile:


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Got it
> 
> cmon bowman!!! I want a package too haha


oh we could fix you up a package alright.


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Got it
> 
> cmon bowman!!! I want a package too haha


then order up.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea me too Joe.:smile:


you didnt like my last one.....J/K you know what you have to do.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> you didnt like my last one.....J/K you know what you have to do.


yea sure do :smile:.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> then order up.


just go ahead and make him a pink bannanna hamick from what Bryan said it wont take much material.ukey::mg:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> just go ahead and make him a pink bannanna hamick from what Bryan said it wont take much material.ukey::mg:


hmmmmm


----------



## treeman65

for you guys shooting open c I dont know if you saw the range assignments for cOLUMBUS.If it is correct I am moving out of c this is a bunch of crap.I will call ASA tomorrow and let you guys know.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> for you guys shooting open c I dont know if you saw the range assignments for cOLUMBUS.If it is correct I am moving out of c this is a bunch of crap.I will call ASA tomorrow and let you guys know.


I just took a look at it. I cant tell whats good or bad. so what wrong with it james


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm totally lost when it comes to all those class.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Oh that should be fun!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I just took a look at it. I cant tell whats good or bad. so what wrong with it james


it shows open c everyone shoots aat 8 on sat and noon on sun that makes it tough for people that have to work on monday.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah and talk about a MAJOR traffic jam on the range itself!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Talk at ya'll later. Trying to keep the engagement ring on the lil lady's finger. Wish me luck cause it aint looking good.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> it shows open c everyone shoots aat 8 on sat and noon on sun that makes it tough for people that have to work on monday.


isnt it on 2 different ranges tho?? idk im new to all of it


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Talk at ya'll later. Trying to keep the engagement ring on the lil lady's finger. Wish me luck cause it aint looking good.


wow good luck man.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> it shows open c everyone shoots aat 8 on sat and noon on sun that makes it tough for people that have to work on monday.


I fig thats what you was talking about. Darn good thing the two days I swaped I i dont go back in till wed.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Talk at ya'll later. Trying to keep the engagement ring on the lil lady's finger. Wish me luck cause it aint looking good.


later...good luck with that.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> We will see and by the way I won 13 crispies last year.
> Joe,Tom,Bryan and Derrick you all have a text.


Finally got off the phone...and this is the best you can do?????

13 crispies....hell i took $1500 worth home in bass tourneys! One of the guys mark and i shoot with and i walked up to the guy runnig a thursday nite gig...Brandon said WHAT ARE YOU DOIN HERE??? Then he asked if i fish like i shoot...i said...HELL NO!! I FISH WAY BETTER THAN I SHOOT!!! We won, and him and his bud lost 3 fish between 3-4 lbs. Talk about geting in someones head!! LOL


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> it shows open c everyone shoots aat 8 on sat and noon on sun that makes it tough for people that have to work on monday.


nevermind now i get it that does suck shooting at noon on sunday that would prolly be me gettin back home at 9 or later crap


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> isnt it on 2 different ranges tho?? idk im new to all of it


YES BUT THERE IS ONLY 2 CLASSES that shoot at that time.It seems to me that ASA is trying to make people not want in those classes.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> it shows open c everyone shoots aat 8 on sat and noon on sun that makes it tough for people that have to work on monday.


Oh that stinks!!!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Talk at ya'll later. Trying to keep the engagement ring on the lil lady's finger. Wish me luck cause it aint looking good.


good luck


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Talk at ya'll later. Trying to keep the engagement ring on the lil lady's finger. Wish me luck cause it aint looking good.


Uh oh...take care of her bryan!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Oh that stinks!!!


oh well at least it is early enough in the season I can move to a class with shooter of the year if I decide too.,


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh well at least it is early enough in the season I can move to a class with shooter of the year if I decide too.,


Yes, but are you going to Paris?? You can only drop one shoot off you SOY scores...right?


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Yes, but are you going to Paris?? You can only drop one shoot off you SOY scores...right?


yes I am going to Paris and you are correct.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

have they said when the limbsaver shoot is or will we get that when wew get our shoot times in the mail?


----------



## fishcatcher

any of you guys are using feathers for 3D?


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> have they said when the limbsaver shoot is or will we get that when wew get our shoot times in the mail?


are you talking about the simms? If so you shoot that anytime you want thru the weekend.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> any of you guys are using feathers for 3D?


nope


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> any of you guys are using feathers for 3D?


I did last year for about a month. they dont last to long with other folks arrows slapping them or shooting at your nock.

I now shoot mini blazers


----------



## bowman_77

james how does the sim course work. do you shoot it as a group or can you shoot it along. seems like some pen. whipping can take place with out a group


----------



## fishcatcher

i figure they would fold out of the way better. gonna try them this year and see what happen. oh i use blazer now.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i figure they would fold out of the way better. gonna try them this year and see what happen. oh i use blazer now.


I have also heard the arrow looses speed alot faster with feathers so you'll have alot more drop at longer ranges then say a blazer


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm not shooting that fast. beside if you got your bow is sight in correct it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 12 rings only

BY THE WAY>>>Do i need to check up and see if you guys behaved after i crashed last night???????


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> BY THE WAY>>>Do i need to check up and see if you guys behaved after i crashed last night???????


nope:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm not shooting that fast. beside if you got your bow is sight in correct it shouldn't be a problem.


He's gotcha there...


----------



## fishcatcher

oh Tom how is the sore chest today?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nope:teeth:


Looks a little....GUILTY:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> BY THE WAY>>>Do i need to check up and see if you guys behaved after i crashed last night???????


No much more went on after you left. I fell asleep on the couch with the laptop in my lap. and woke up at 6am with in my lap while i was lying down. How I didnt drop it I dont know. LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

i left my laptop open and on all nite too


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> He's gotcha there...


Yeah bet if you miss judge and has a big O miss bye bye fat boy. Yes it can happen to with reg vanes but you dont have that much drop. But like i said just somthing I heard.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah bet if you miss judge and has a big O miss bye bye fat boy. Yes it can happen to with reg vanes but you dont have that much drop. But like i said just somthing I heard.


oh come on. i'm better than that. i just miss them by oh let say just by that much :smile:. beside i got new arrows coming my way soon.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah bet if you miss judge and has a big O miss bye bye fat boy. Yes it can happen to with reg vanes but you dont have that much drop. But like i said just somthing I heard.


He's gonna be set up with some NICE X-Ringers in a day or two!!


----------



## bowman_77

LOL thay are talking about SNOW here for tomorrow, and early sat morning. I dont think we'll get much. LOL now they said 1-3'' and dayum I gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> He's gonna be set up with some NICE X-Ringers in a day or two!!


that's right


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> He's gonna be set up with some NICE X-Ringers in a day or two!!


Oh yeah baby.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL thay are talking about SNOW here for tomorrow, and early sat morning. I dont think we'll get much. LOL now they said 1-3'' and dayum I gotta work tomorrow.


you can have some of the snow i have here now. really you can have them all.


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yeah baby.


fish you gonna love them. I got me another dozen too. Picked them up today.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> He's gonna be set up with some NICE X-Ringers in a day or two!!





fishcatcher said:


> that's right


What else are you too with holding from the team.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fish did you get the TAP program


----------



## fishcatcher

i hope so. any of you use them for hunting? too light right.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish did you get the TAP program


no i couldn't find if they had a trial version or not Joe.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> What else are you too with holding from the team.:mg:


i don't know what you are talking about Joe


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i don't know what you are talking about Joe


sure


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i hope so. any of you use them for hunting? too light right.


NOPE, my V-Force HV's wiegh in at 330 grains, out of the Alpha Burner they BLEW through the crono at 339 fps...and some 80 something pounds of KE!!! It will be a while before i pick that bow back up though.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> sure


what?????????????????????:d


----------



## fishcatcher

k what's the different between x-ringers and v-force more weight?


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> james how does the sim course work. do you shoot it as a group or can you shoot it along. seems like some pen. whipping can take place with out a group


2 ways you can do it

go up and they will put you in a group with 4 oher shooters

or take a group of 5 and find a tee time that is open then you can shoot together.

for the smackdown I always go early friday and get a tee time for around 4.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Yes, but are you going to Paris?? You can only drop one shoot off you SOY scores...right?


its official I just bought my plane ticket for PARIS.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> k what's the different between x-ringers and v-force more weight?


X-ringers are a fat target arrow, the v force are skinny hunting/ target arrow, mostly hunting.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> its official I just bought my plane ticket for PARIS.


Trees gonna make a run at SOY in...B or A????


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> its official I just bought my plane ticket for PARIS.


James how many flight do you usually go on in a year for shooting. 

Tom thanks for the info about the arrows.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James how many flight do you usually go on in a year for shooting.
> 
> Tom thanks for the info about the arrows.


3 or 4


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Trees gonna make a run at SOY in...B or A????


depends on what ASA tells me tomorrow.


----------



## fishcatcher

dang that must put a big dent in the wallets :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

alright guys I will talk with yall tomorrow. Im going to bed. Later


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> alright guys I will talk with yall tomorrow. Im going to bed. Later


later man


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> alright guys I will talk with yall tomorrow. Im going to bed. Later


Yeah, i think i'm headed that way too. later guys.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> dang that must put a big dent in the wallets :mg:


its not that bad .
I am flying into Little Rock for the Paris and CLASSIC but only flying oneway.A buddy of mine has family in little rock so he goes and spends a few days bfore the shoot with them.Then we ride back together .I got my ticket for 138 which is not bad.
I am not sure if I am flying to the IBO worlds or not I might drive and spend time with my parents while I am up there.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Yeah, i think i'm headed that way too. later guys.


have a good one.


----------



## fishcatcher

late to you too Tom. get that sore chest lots of rest. i have a feeling you gonna need it for the smack down.


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe i hope you didn't mind i copy your stab pic and post it on the alien mafia section. someone was looking for a green bowjax.


----------



## RattleSnake1

NICE...the southern boys must have ran before I got here....***? Perhaps I need to turn my green light off?!? lol:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

they need their beauty rest don't ya know :teeth: man i'm gonna get a time out for that.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Who dat...who dat


DAT will be me:darkbeer:


treeman65 said:


> it shows open c everyone shoots aat 8 on sat and noon on sun that makes it tough for people that have to work on monday.


I hate the 12 on sunday crap


08toxikshooter said:


> nevermind now i get it that does suck shooting at noon on sunday that would prolly be me gettin back home at 9 or later crap


I got home at 2:30 am from the FL shoot



treeman65 said:


> depends on what ASA tells me tomorrow.


Please tell me what they say as well i may have to change up as well


----------



## APAnTN

oh yea Bill iI have black, blue, red, orange, green, and pink bowjax and logos to match


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe i hope you didn't mind i copy your stab pic and post it on the alien mafia section. someone was looking for a green bowjax.


Not at all buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> NICE...the southern boys must have ran before I got here....***? Perhaps I need to turn my green light off?!? lol:shade:


Looks to me like you waited late to come on to avoid the southern boys...:mg:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ttt........ 21 days till columbus


----------



## bowman_77

Well here is my 6th week indoor final score I shot a 890 with 106 X's. Its not the best in the world, and the X counts could be better and it will get better. But it is what it is.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Looks to me like you waited late to come on to avoid the southern boys...:mg:


Nah....it wasn't that; I got done work a bit later than normal, AND I always read from the last point I left off to catch up! :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah....it wasn't that; I got done work a bit later than normal, AND I always read from the last point I left off to catch up! :wink:


I know how that is...I check in on here at least 4-5 times during the day and on most of the night. I think I have a problem with AT.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Guys thanks for the words of support. I will most likely be MIA for a few days. My once wonderful relationship has finally come to a grinding end. 4 years of my life that I have sacrificed and given to her, and she repays me by seeing people behind my back while I am away at shoots and working when I can during the week. I dont know how many shoots I will now attend this year or if I will even stick with shooting. This has really taken a deep toll on me and my soul. Thank ya'll for the joyous conversations. Best reguards, _Bryan


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Guys thanks for the words of support. I will most likely be MIA for a few days. My once wonderful relationship has finally come to a grinding end. 4 years of my life that I have sacrificed and given to her, and she repays me by seeing people behind my back while I am away at shoots and working when I can during the week. I dont know how many shoots I will now attend this year or if I will even stick with shooting. This has really taken a deep toll on me and my soul. Thank ya'll for the joyous conversations. Best reguards, _Bryan


Sorry to hear that buddy. I know what you are going through. Its like a knife to the back. But guess what LIFE goes on. Keep that head held high and move on. I know its easyer said them done, but I am speaking from experience. Dont give up on shooting the other love in your life just because something else has going wrong.But what ever you decide to do just remeber to keep that head held high. Best of luck in your decision.

Joe


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Thanks Joe. Im just kinda lost right now. I wanna keep shooting and I wanna make things right with her, just dont know if I will be able to do either. If it means giving up shooting to get my life back to the way it was then so be it. Right now I dont think I could even draw my bow back I feel so weak.


----------



## fishcatcher

cowboy i know what you going through. hang in there. if you have to take a few month off from shooting to get your relationship back then do it. just don't quit doing something you love all together. maybe just shoot one day a week instead. it will get easier. good luck.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I know what you're going through Brian, and believe me....it DOES get better! I know right now you're hurting, and I'm seeing you blaming it on yourself for being gone to shoots and at WORK??? OHHHHHH....H3LL NO! You were in committed relationship with her, and she's flipping it on you to make it your fault when she is the one that stepped out. It may not be what you're looking to hear right now, but ultimately she was in the wrong by cheating. Keep your chin up bro.....MANY of us have been there, AND I think I can say all us Xtremers are with ya.


----------



## bowman_77

Hey does anyone know if there is any other lens that would fit the sureloc black eagle 42mm scope. besides the the sureloc lens. I would like to find a 6x for it.


----------



## bowman_77

Dayum the weather man was right.....ITS SNOWING HERE :mg: And I am at the fire house. GRRRRR


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe don't quote me on this but i think feather vision does.


----------



## RattleSnake1

There was a guy too that went by Looney Bin....he makes lenses and might have something for ya.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Dayum the weather man was right.....ITS SNOWING HERE :mg: And I am at the fire house. GRRRRR


lol i hope you get lots of snow


----------



## RattleSnake1

It's TP Scope Lenses Joe....here ya go!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=880790&highlight=Looney+Bin


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*keep doing what you love!!!*

Brian

Don't give her the satisfaction! You have done all you can to keep it alive, Now you will eventually find someone that will be a part of your passion. For now Stay doing what makes you happy. SHOOT....it will keep your mind busy with other things.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe don't quote me on this but i think feather vision does.


Yeah lancasters has them


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's TP Scope Lenses Joe....here ya go!
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=880790&highlight=Looney+Bin


Thanks Toby. I PM him a few days ago and he dont offer them yet. Thats who I was wanting to get one from.



I guess i need to get me a 1 5/8 housing, there seems to be lens every where for them.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i hope you get lots of snow


Fish thats not nice.......you must not know how bad these folks around here freak out when it snows. It doesnt bother me, but I hate working on them days.


----------



## fishcatcher

how big is the one you have now Joe?


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Brian
> 
> Don't give her the satisfaction! You have done all you can to keep it alive, Now you will eventually find someone that will be a part of your passion. For now Stay doing what makes you happy. SHOOT....it will keep your mind busy with other things.


well there ya go. a woman point of view. i didn't have the heart to tell Brian to do exactly that. guess i just did too :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> how big is the one you have now Joe?


dont say it.......LOL



42mm = 1.65354331


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> dont say it.......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 42mm = 1.65354331


lol i wasn't even gonna go there.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe don't quote me on this but i think feather vision does.


Yeap looks like there the only ones that make one for it


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap looks like there the only ones that make one for it


well there you go. order a few of them. just in case.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well there you go. order a few of them. just in case.


Well if I had your money it wouldnt be a problem:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

Well guys here is what he have gotton so far...a few pics from the fire house.

front for the station







side view







back of the station


----------



## bowman_77

Pic are from my phone...left the camera at the house.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

something that you deff dont normally see in ga.... its trying to down here in savannah but its still just rain dont think its going to get cold enough to actually snow 40 miles north at the house they are sayin 5 inches by the am


----------



## bowman_77

yeah there still calling for 4-5'' here by the am. Its going to be AWSOME shooting in it. if not the honda rancher will be out, tearing the ground up.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

lol yeah my yamaha would be out in it if the rear end wasnt tore up plus im at work now and will be back at work early in the am


----------



## bowman_77

well just got back from a call and all i can say.....I cant say that on here. We have 4'' now and its still coming steady. Its going to be a looooooong nite.


----------



## fishcatcher

you are gonna have fun shooting in the snow Joe. we do it here all the time. just hate those hilly course we have here. slippery as hell then.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Guys thanks for the words of support. I will most likely be MIA for a few days. My once wonderful relationship has finally come to a grinding end. 4 years of my life that I have sacrificed and given to her, and she repays me by seeing people behind my back while I am away at shoots and working when I can during the week. I dont know how many shoots I will now attend this year or if I will even stick with shooting. This has really taken a deep toll on me and my soul. Thank ya'll for the joyous conversations. Best reguards, _Bryan


Brother, we all have been there at one time at another, your feelings for her is strong for sure, and there are alot of questions you may or may not get the answers to. All i'm saying is you have THIS WHOLE TEAMS SUPPORT!!!! WE will never leave you and WE as a team also need you too!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Pic are from my phone...left the camera at the house.


And nobodys lighting his azz up???????????????????????????????:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

admiral vixen said:


> brian
> 
> don't give her the satisfaction! You have done all you can to keep it alive, now you will eventually find someone that will be a part of your passion. For now stay doing what makes you happy. Shoot....it will keep your mind busy with other things.


thata girl!!!!:d


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> And nobodys lighting his azz up???????????????????????????????:mg:


Tom i'm sorry to say this. Joe pic you can actually tell what it is suppose to be. not digital camo or abstract art :smile: i'm telling you this in a good way and a smile lol


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey Joe..................


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> And nobodys lighting his azz up???????????????????????????????:mg:


What at least you have pics


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you are gonna have fun shooting in the snow Joe. we do it here all the time. just hate those hilly course we have here. slippery as hell then.


well its a 2 hour drive there....so it may be off...I hope not tho


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom i'm sorry to say this. Joe pic you can actually tell what it is suppose to be. not digital camo or abstract art :smile: i'm telling you this in a good way and a smile lol


And the camera WAS for protection from the WOLVES here!!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Tom i'm sorry to say this. Joe pic you can actually tell what it is suppose to be. not digital camo or abstract art :smile: i'm telling you this in a good way and a smile lol


Tom fish lit ya azz up...:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> well its a 2 hour drive there....so it may be off...I hope not tho


where is the snow band. maybe you got lucky and they didn't get hit as hard.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hey Joe..................


yes whats up


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> And the camera WAS for protection from the WOLVES here!!!


what wolves



bowman_77 said:


> Tom fish lit ya azz up...:mg:


lmao i did no such thing. i just let him know in a nice way


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> And the camera WAS for protection from the WOLVES here!!!


lol rut row fish


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> lol rut row fish


oh no that's not for me. someone esle for sure.:smile:


----------



## bowman_77

lmao i did no such thing. i just let him know in a nice way 

suck up lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> lmao i did no such thing. i just let him know in a nice way
> 
> suck up lol


lol. :smile:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Thanks Joe. Im just kinda lost right now. I wanna keep shooting and I wanna make things right with her, just dont know if I will be able to do either. If it means giving up shooting to get my life back to the way it was then so be it. Right now I dont think I could even draw my bow back I feel so weak.


Man I am sorry to hear that.I know its hard but hold your head high and dont give up anything.Everything happens for a reason and stop and look at how I was last season then think how am now.Things will change for the better just give it a chance.
Call me anytime you want to talk.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Thanks Joe. Im just kinda lost right now. I wanna keep shooting and I wanna make things right with her, just dont know if I will be able to do either. If it means giving up shooting to get my life back to the way it was then so be it. Right now I dont think I could even draw my bow back I feel so weak.


Hey I know this does not help but I DO know a certain HOT woman pro shooter that recently broke off her engagement.You both have the same bad taste in bows too,


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> where is the snow band. maybe you got lucky and they didn't get hit as hard.


this snow sucksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> What at least you have pics


I do now!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I do now!!!


hey I have seen that before.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I do now!!!


ya now we are talking Tom :wink::wav::dancing::dancing:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I do now!!!


Hey Tom what color are them strings. I have a burg. color that would match that bow good.


----------



## fishcatcher

those coolhandluke qd looks massive in the pic. just how big are they?


----------



## bowman_77

we now have easy 6'' of the white sh**....ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Tom what color are them strings. I have a burg. color that would match that bow good.


strings are Black!! I didn't put them on there either! That Red Ember SHINES in the sun!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> those coolhandluke qd looks massive in the pic. just how big are they?


One inch...but his new ones are cut down to match Marks stabs!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I do now!!!


looks good.


----------



## fishcatcher

any one watching the olympic openning ceremony now?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> One inch...but his new ones are cut down to match Marks stabs!!!!


oh so they are smaller around now. cool


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> any one watching the olympic openning ceremony now?


nope watching pride fighting.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Hey I know this does not help but I DO know a certain HOT woman pro shooter that recently broke off her engagement.You both have the same bad taste in bows too,


I know your being nice right now, so i'll deal with YOUR taste later!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> nope watching pride fighting.


what those pansy guys grabbing each other lol j/k now.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I know your being nice right now, so i'll deal with YOUR taste later!! lol


lol oh she is sexy even in one of those silly red staff shirts.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh so they are smaller around now. cool


It's still the same overall dia, but it's machined where the stab mounts...looks good too!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> lol oh she is sexy even in one of those silly red staff shirts.


If it's who i think it is...she looks great in any shirt!!


----------



## fishcatcher

so they are what taper down at the tip now?


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> If it's who i think it is...she looks great in any shirt!!


oh and her voice on the phone makes me want too............................................


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> oh and her voice on the phone makes me want too............................................


well then


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so they are what taper down at the tip now?


Yes sir...


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> well then


don't encourage him Joe :smile: otherwise he may disappear for a bit lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh and her voice on the phone makes me want too............................................


VIBRATE???????????????????????? lol ME TOO!!!!!
See, i can't help it!! :mg:LOL


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> VIBRATE???????????????????????? lol ME TOO!!!!!
> See, i can't help it!! :mg:LOL


:slice::shade:


----------



## treeman65

I hope I still get to shoot this weekend.I have not shot since I got back from fl.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> :slice::shade:


One :darkbeer:...a slice of :slice:...and one hell of a


----------



## fishcatcher

does shooting in your garage count. i did it today for a little bit. just to set my rest and sight better.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I hope I still get to shoot this weekend.I have not shot since I got back from fl.


Hope you and Joe both get too!! There a qualifyer for a $500 to win 5-spot tourney sat nite....i'm bumbed for sure!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> One :darkbeer:...a slice of :slice:...and one hell of a


you got that right.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> does shooting in your garage count. I did it today for a little bit. Just to set my rest and sight better.


yes!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hope you and Joe both get too!! There a qualifyer for a $500 to win 5-spot tourney sat nite....i'm bumbed for sure!!


man that gotta sucks. get a low poundage bow and shoot. unless you are still pretty sore.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Hope you and Joe both get too!! There a qualifyer for a $500 to win 5-spot tourney sat nite....i'm bumbed for sure!!


too bad if was not 3d to win that


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you got that right.


I gotta think of something else.....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hope you and Joe both get too!! There a qualifyer for a $500 to win 5-spot tourney sat nite....i'm bumbed for sure!!


dang if you didnt lve so far away. might would drive up.....oh wait I have to be at the fire station sunday.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> man that gotta sucks. get a low poundage bow and shoot. unless you are still pretty sore.





treeman65 said:


> too bad if was not 3d to win that


Very sore...That kinda cash at an ASA for non pro classes would bring the fleas!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hope you and Joe both get too!! There a qualifyer for a $500 to win 5-spot tourney sat nite....i'm bumbed for sure!!


I hope we do. I found another shoot thats about an hour from the house, but well see how the roads are in the AM


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> dang if you didnt lve so far away. might would drive up.....oh wait I have to be at the fire station sunday.


Gotta shoot 50 X's to get in...


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I hope we do. I found another shoot thats about an hour from the house, but well see how the roads are in the AM


it's only 6 inches Joe. throw the truck in 4wd and go :smile:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Very sore...That kinda cash at an ASA for non pro classes would bring the fleas!!!


oh you would see so much bs go one then..
I have seen pros drop down and shoot the 40 yd open class around here in money shoots.I makes me mad but in the same it pushes me hard to kick that arse.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> it's only 6 inches Joe. throw the truck in 4wd and go :smile:


i just took the starter out of mine today and was going to put the new one in tomorrow.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Gotta shoot 50 X's to get in...


lol count me out


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> it's only 6 inches Joe. throw the truck in 4wd and go :smile:


I have a 2wd but my buddy has one and we will be taken his truck.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i just took the starter out of mine today and was going to put the new one in tomorrow.


well i suggest you go and put the new one in lol



bowman_77 said:


> I have a 2wd but my buddy has one and we will be taken his truck.


Joe i rarely see a 2wd truck up here. we all know better than that with the winter we have here.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh you would see so much bs go one then..
> I have seen pros drop down and shoot the 40 yd open class around here in money shoots.I makes me mad but in the same it pushes me hard to kick that arse.


Ours don't do that...We have some super people that are pro and semi pro that shoot at my home club.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> well i suggest you go and put the new one in lol
> 
> 
> 
> Joe i rarely see a 2wd truck up here. we all know better than that with the winter we have here.


I just might show him a real truck in Augusta.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Ours don't do that...We have some super people that are pro and semi pro that shoot at my home club.


most of ours dont but there are a couple and the funny thing is the last time they did it I took the cash.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well i suggest you go and put the new one in lol
> 
> 
> 
> Joe i rarely see a 2wd truck up here. we all know better than that with the winter we have here.


Every damn driveway around here has 2 4x4's in it....and people STILL call in because of snow....My guys don't because i'll go get their azz if they do!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> most of ours dont but there are a couple and the funny thing is the last time they did it I took the cash.


Good!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I just might show him a real truck in Augusta.


there you go. show him what a truck should looks like. btw what do you drive again :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I just might show him a real truck in Augusta.


Bring that beeotch to London....we'll go get into some trouble!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> there you go. show him what a truck should looks like. btw what do you drive again :mg:


F-150 with 38's on it!!!:shade:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Bring that beeotch to London....we'll go get into some trouble!!


i might do that depending on how many people come with me.I will only drive it to the closer ones. 7mpg gets expensive.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> F-150 with 38's on it!!!:shade:


yep that's a truck



treeman65 said:


> i might do that depending on how many people come with me.I will only drive it to the closer ones. 7mpg gets expensive.


i had a chevy with 38's on too. that one got 8 mpg.


----------



## treeman65

we are going to take it down and paint the frame and thinking about doing all the line in braided.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> we are going to take it down and paint the frame and thinking about doing all the line in braided.


that could get very expensive quick. those braided line aren't cheap at all. mite as well get the frame powdercoated while you at it :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i might do that depending on how many people come with me.I will only drive it to the closer ones. 7mpg gets expensive.


thats thing will cost you $300 to drive to Augusta. I'll stick with my 2wd @ 18mpg


----------



## bowman_77

Here is a pic of my station coming back from the call.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yep that's a truck
> 
> 
> 
> i had a chevy with 38's on too. that one got 8 mpg.


My last BIG truck was a 97, 4 door Chevy tahoe on 35's....dam good looking truck er suv. oh and 9-10 mpg, but we wouldthrow the bows and stools in the back and roll up like we owned the joint!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> My last BIG truck was a 97, 4 door Chevy tahoe on 35's....dam good looking truck er suv. oh and 9-10 mpg, but we wouldthrow the bows and stools in the back and roll up like we owned the joint!!


those are nice to carry peoples around :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> we are going to take it down and paint the frame and thinking about doing all the line in braided.


That would look great...done my street / race Z-28 i had that way...IHRA regs...what a dent it put in my bank acct!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> that could get very expensive quick. those braided line aren't cheap at all. mite as well get the frame powdercoated while you at it :smile:


I didnt think of that but will have to see if my brothers shop does powdercoating I dont think they do.He works at a race shop.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That would look great...done my street / race Z-28 i had that way...IHRA regs...what a dent it put in my bank acct!!


what year z


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> those are nice to carry peoples around :smile:


It was nice...knida miss it, but i miss my Dodge 4x4 more!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

I don't know why anybody would buy a 2 wheel drive truck. What's the point of it? lol I love mine.....although I'd take one of '10 models in a heartbeat!


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I didnt think of that but will have to see if my brothers shop does powdercoating I dont think they do.He works at a race shop.


yep i definately get pc instead of paint. heck if you gonna take the cab and bed off you mite as well go at it the right way. paint will chip off as we all know.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> what year z


1977...still the fastest 1/4 mile small block car i have ever driven!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Toby. i don't know why either. guess it's the southern thing. not enough snow to get one. cheaper that way.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't know why anybody would buy a 2 wheel drive truck. What's the point of it? lol I love mine.....although I'd take one of '10 models in a heartbeat!


Nice truck toby!!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't know why anybody would buy a 2 wheel drive truck. What's the point of it? lol I love mine.....although I'd take one of '10 models in a heartbeat!


same body style as mine mins the 4wd


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> 1977...still the fastest 1/4 mile small block car i have ever driven!!!


cool I want a 68 or 69

I used to have a 
76 ta with 455 and 4 11s

70 nova ss 287 power gluide 

76 nova ss 350 built bad


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nice truck toby!!!


THANKS! Kim loves driving it too....it has powered pedals in it so she doesn't have to have the steering wheel in her chest to reach them! lol :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

i got all you beat. i had the match box bat mobile :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

I got busted drag racing the 76 nova light to light.Then I wrecked it doing 120 and it was not pretty.I hit a cement bridge on d=both sides of the road and then the guard rails where they are anchored down on the end.


----------



## fishcatcher

sorry ot. i just notice we hit 100 pages :teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

HEY....we hit 100 pages!:shade: Fish....I bet you still would fit in a soap box racer too right?!?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> Hey I know this does not help but I DO know a certain HOT woman pro shooter that recently broke off her engagement.You both have the same bad taste in bows too,


Who Cara? Like Id stand a chance with that little fire cracker.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I got busted drag racing the 76 nova light to light.Then I wrecked it doing 120 and it was not pretty.I hit a cement bridge on d=both sides of the road and then the guard rails where they are anchored down on the end.


I bet that left a mark.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> HEY....we hit 100 pages!:shade: Fish....I bet you still would fit in a soap box racer too right?!?


lol more like a hot wheel


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> HEY....we hit 100 pages!:shade: Fish....I bet you still would fit in a soap box racer too right?!?


lol i just may fit too buddy.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> lol more like a hot wheel


Poor Bill....everybody picks on the little guy! haha


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I bet that left a mark.:mg:


i have had too many bad wrecks


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> cool I want a 68 or 69
> 
> I used to have a
> 76 ta with 455 and 4 11s
> 
> 70 nova ss 287 power gluide
> 
> 76 nova ss 350 built bad


I'd take about any camaro up to a 81....those panhard bar rear end 82's and up suck when you put power to them!!! I just wished i still had the drive train out of mine.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I got busted drag racing the 76 nova light to light.Then I wrecked it doing 120 and it was not pretty.I hit a cement bridge on d=both sides of the road and then the guard rails where they are anchored down on the end.


man that had to hurt.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I bet that left a mark.:mg:


 i bet it did to.... how much snow yall get this afternoon we got like 4 inches here..that was interesting driving home in for the first time


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Who Cara? Like Id stand a chance with that little fire cracker.


you would be surprised she is really cool.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Poor Bill....everybody picks on the little guy! haha


yea what's up with that one


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i bet it did to.... how much snow yall get this afternoon we got like 4 inches here..that was interesting driving home in for the first time


about 6''


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> you would be surprised she is really cool.


Well hook a brotha up in Columbus~!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yea what's up with that one


You like instigating and stirring chit up so you deserve it.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

We ended up with about 4" of snow here today. Ya'll shoulda joined me in the fun of moving my crap out.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> man that had to hurt.


I was lucky and never had a bad accident "at speed"


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> You like instigating and stirring chit up so you deserve it.


i do not start anything :teeth:



CowboyJunkie said:


> We ended up with about 4" of snow here today. Ya'll shoulda joined me in the fun of moving my crap out.


man how come you moving out. i would toss her instead. if i was closer i would help ya though.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I was lucky and never had a bad accident "at speed"


i was in one and i wasn't driving. my sister got scare as a tracter trailer came across and into our lane. she panic and stomp on the gas. hit a pole, snap three pine trees and roll over. worst thing was it was my big truck.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Well lease is up at the end of the moneth anyhow and we chose not to renew. Least I dont have to go close on a house anytime soon.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i got all you beat. i had the match box bat mobile :teeth:


I bet it was as fast as....you could throw it!!!


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> We ended up with about 4" of snow here today. Ya'll shoulda joined me in the fun of moving my crap out.


well the news reportjust said 7'' today. I cant ever remeber having this much snow. we norm. get ice.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057007889#post1057007889

just need a stabilizer to go on this bow.....


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> We ended up with about 4" of snow here today. Ya'll shoulda joined me in the fun of moving my crap out.


I would have helped for sure!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I bet it was as fast as....you could throw it!!!


heck yea it was as hell. till i blew it up with a fire crackers :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Well lease is up at the end of the moneth anyhow and we chose not to renew. Least I dont have to go close on a house anytime soon.


Just keep that head up high buddy and everything will work out in the end. What goes around will come around. You know what they say carma is a bit**


----------



## fishcatcher

erikbarnes25197 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057007889#post1057007889
> 
> just need a stabilizer to go on this bow.....


i would say you do need one for that bow. nice bow btw.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I was lucky and never had a bad accident "at speed"


its no fun.I have had 3 bad ones one on a 4 wheeler with no helmet I went head first into the road. One on a crock rocktet that blew into pieces and I bounced off a pole.Its no wonder my body aches every day.


----------



## 12 rings only

erikbarnes25197 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057007889#post1057007889
> 
> just need a stabilizer to go on this bow.....


that bow is freakin sweet!!!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Well hook a brotha up in Columbus~!


If she is there I will introduce you to her.I talked to her earlier and she is very sick right now.


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Well hook a brotha up in Columbus~!


there ya go. move on just like that :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> its no fun.I have had 3 bad ones one on a 4 wheeler with no helmet I went head first into the road. One on a crock rocktet that blew into pieces and I bounced off a pole.Its no wonder my body aches every day.


Dang bro....it's truely a wonder i didn't wipe out in the Bullet running 100+!!! If the water was good, the 2.5 was screamin!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> Just keep that head up high buddy and everything will work out in the end. What goes around will come around. You know what they say carma is a bit**


Yeah but I aint even looking at it like that. She had left a few things over at the folks house so i packed em up and drove them over to her. Talked to her mom and brother and sister, whom I will miss more than anyone, hugged her neck told her i loved her and if she ever needed me all she had to do was call me. I would like things to work out, if they do awesome, if they dont, Ill get along ok too. But Im not going to be bitter about it simply because whats done is done, all we can do is try to move forward and work things out if thats what the good lord has in mind for us. Reckon I need to get my butt back in church too. Been too long.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Unfortunately we lost two kids in a MVA earlier. Vehicle hit ice and skidded off into a pond. Visibility was zero down in the water. I ran thru 2 air tanks before we were able to get the second child out. Today has not been a good day at all. Or a good week for that matter. got a funureal to attend tomorrow of a girl I went to school with. Crap just keeps piling up, but I know with the help of a few good friends and the good lord above I will make it thru this.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> heck yea it was as hell. till i blew it up with a fire crackers :smile:


Ah...pyro turned pic taker...bet that took ALOT of theropy!! :mg:J/K!!!


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah but I aint even looking at it like that. She had left a few things over at the folks house so i packed em up and drove them over to her. Talked to her mom and brother and sister, whom I will miss more than anyone, hugged her neck told her i loved her and if she ever needed me all she had to do was call me. I would like things to work out, if they do awesome, if they dont, Ill get along ok too. But Im not going to be bitter about it simply because whats done is done, all we can do is try to move forward and work things out if thats what the good lord has in mind for us. Reckon I need to get my butt back in church too. Been too long.


Good luck buddy! I hope all works well for you.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Ah...pyro turned pic taker...bet that took ALOT of theropy!! :mg:J/K!!!


i never say i stop with the pyro :shade:

good luck Bryan. i know you get over it. just take times to heal. we are here to help too.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah but I aint even looking at it like that. She had left a few things over at the folks house so i packed em up and drove them over to her. Talked to her mom and brother and sister, whom I will miss more than anyone, hugged her neck told her i loved her and if she ever needed me all she had to do was call me. I would like things to work out, if they do awesome, if they dont, Ill get along ok too. But Im not going to be bitter about it simply because whats done is done, all we can do is try to move forward and work things out if thats what the good lord has in mind for us. Reckon I need to get my butt back in church too. Been too long.





CowboyJunkie said:


> Unfortunately we lost two kids in a MVA earlier. Vehicle hit ice and skidded off into a pond. Visibility was zero down in the water. I ran thru 2 air tanks before we were able to get the second child out. Today has not been a good day at all. Or a good week for that matter. got a funureal to attend tomorrow of a girl I went to school with. Crap just keeps piling up, but I know with the help of a few good friends and the good lord above I will make it thru this.


I'm a firm believer that you have to give it God!! He won't put anything on our plate more than we can handle!! Going to church is a good thing, been needing to go back myself too, but HE sees what your going through and is there to help...just ask brother...just ask.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i never say i stop with the pyro :shade:
> 
> good luck Bryan. i know you get over it. just take times to heal. we are here to help too.


FISH!!!! 

Bryan we are here too!!:smile:


----------



## bowman_77

well guys yall have a good one. talk with yall tomorrow.


----------



## fishcatcher

what Tom i didn't do anything this time.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> well guys yall have a good one. talk with yall tomorrow.


Later Joe.


----------



## fishcatcher

yep later Joe. have fun with the snow too.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yep later Joe. have fun with the snow too.


Later Joe


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i never say i stop with the pyro :shade:





fishcatcher said:


> what Tom i didn't do anything this time.


Check above post.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Check above post.


:behindsof i been a perfect :aniangel:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> :behindsof i been a perfect :aniangel:


Yeah...RIIIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## treeman65

these roads are slick


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> :behindsof i been a perfect :aniangel:


Well..................


----------



## fishcatcher

what you driving and texting james.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah...RIIIIIIIIGHT!





12 rings only said:


> Well..................


are you two implying something here :shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> these roads are slick


I'd say!!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah but I aint even looking at it like that. She had left a few things over at the folks house so i packed em up and drove them over to her. Talked to her mom and brother and sister, whom I will miss more than anyone, hugged her neck told her i loved her and if she ever needed me all she had to do was call me. I would like things to work out, if they do awesome, if they dont, Ill get along ok too. But Im not going to be bitter about it simply because whats done is done, all we can do is try to move forward and work things out if thats what the good lord has in mind for us. Reckon I need to get my butt back in church too. Been too long.


i will pray for you and you got my number call if you need to talk/


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> are you two implying something here :shade:


Why would you think that????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i will pray for you and you got my number call if you need to talk/


james...give Bryan my cell too.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'm a firm believer that you have to give it God!! He won't put anything on our plate more than we can handle!! Going to church is a good thing, been needing to go back myself too, but HE sees what your going through and is there to help...just ask brother...just ask.


 I totally agree with this post.I try to go every week plus I just started to help teach an awannas class.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what you driving and texting james.


In the snow....:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Why would you think that????????????????????????????????????????????????????


hmmm i don't know maybe it's the slight sarcasym :smile: i can't spell today


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> james...give Bryan my cell too.


will do


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what you driving and texting james.


and on the laptop but im parked


----------



## fishcatcher

k folks time for bed for me. c-ya all later.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I totally agree with this post.I try to go every week plus I just started to help teach an awannas class.


Thats very cool James. Mine and my wifes jobs keep us from going, but doesn't keep our faith!!
We kick each other on this thread in the ribs alot, and it's all in good fun, BUT knowing our maker is extremely important in this day in time!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> will do





treeman65 said:


> and on the laptop but im parked


That's good.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thats very cool James. Mine and my wifes jobs keep us from going, but doesn't keep our faith!!
> We kick each other on this thread in the ribs alot, and it's all in good fun, BUT knowing our maker is extremely important in this day in time!!


my gf has woke me up to all of that.Her and her parents have 2 boys that they are adopting now.We are talking about being foster parents for 1 or 2 more later down the road.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hmmm i don't know maybe it's the slight sarcasym :smile: i can't spell today


:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> my gf has woke me up to all of that.Her and her parents have 2 boys that they are adopting now.We are talking about being foster parents for 1 or 2 more later down the road.


Very admirable!! Bro, be safe out there this eve, i'm gonna hit the rack, gotta work early!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Very admirable!! Bro, be safe out there this eve, i'm gonna hit the rack, gotta work early!!


thanks talk to you tomorrow


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Very admirable!! Bro, be safe out there this eve, i'm gonna hit the rack, gotta work early!!


Have a good one Tom!


----------



## bowman_77

Well guy we are one the road, the road are clear and its going to be awsome.I'll check back in this afternoon.


----------



## fishcatcher

have fun shooting in the snow Joe. hope you did good :smile:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Morning Xtreme Team. Heading to the woods to go pull some stands down and do some yardage judging.


----------



## bowman_77

Well we just finshed up the shoot was a blast. It was fun shooting in the snow,but real slippery. My score was UGLY...


----------



## bowman_77

:bump:


----------



## bowman_77

Where is everyone. :dontknow:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Where is everyone. :dontknow:


Just got on Joe....how ya doin' tonight?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I'm here


----------



## RattleSnake1

CowboyJunkie said:


> I'm here


Hey Brian. It seems Joe already bolted on us! lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah I see that. LOL. Snow musta got the best of him. Then again if they had near the amount of runs we did during it he's most likely in bed.


----------



## bowman_77

no I havent bolted yet I had to take care of somthing. It wait be long before I hit the bed.


----------



## fishcatcher

evening folks


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> evening folks


what going on fish


evening Toby and Bryan


----------



## fishcatcher

just got back from some ice fishing. more like a bunch of guys hanging out and playing than fishing :teeth:. so how you shoot today?


----------



## RattleSnake1

Sup Joe and Fish? Where's Tom hiding this evening?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Evening Joe. Well I dont want to count my chickens before they hatch but my situation is looking a little better. We talked for a while today and have both agreed on what needs to be done to resolve our issues and make our relationship stronger. We have both agree'd to some time off and re-establishing a friendship before we even attempt to re-establish a relationship.


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Toby :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> just got back from some ice fishing. more like a bunch of guys hanging out and playing than fishing :teeth:. so how you shoot today?


It was UGLY



RattleSnake1 said:


> Sup Joe and Fish? Where's Tom hiding this evening?


whats going on buddy



CowboyJunkie said:


> Evening Joe. Well I dont want to count my chickens before they hatch but my situation is looking a little better. We talked for a while today and have both agreed on what needs to be done to resolve our issues and make our relationship stronger. We have both agree'd to some time off and re-establishing a friendship before we even attempt to re-establish a relationship.


good deal. Its going to be a long hard road, just hang in there buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

how ugly was it Joe. what happen too cold for ya?


----------



## RattleSnake1

Not much doin here fellas. Just hangin out doing a little surfing and watching some of the Olympics.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> how ugly was it Joe. what happen too cold for ya?


Just took me awhile to get my yardage down today. It wasnt that bad out today as long as we keep on the move. It was a 30 target course. It was a ball shooting in it. 90% of it has melted now.


----------



## fishcatcher

let me guess the white snow threw you off by two yards


----------



## bowman_77

Nope the snow wasnt even a factor.


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe did you put Tom on time out or what.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe did you put Tom on time out or what.


Not this time.:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

you think i would pick up any speed with the x-ringer over the fat boy Joe. i don't remember what the number you gave me were.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you think i would pick up any speed with the x-ringer over the fat boy Joe. i don't remember what the number you gave me were.


Only if you drop some weight off of them


----------



## bowman_77

did you get the HV or the reg X-ringers


----------



## fishcatcher

regular x-ringers


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Only if you drop some weight off of them


they are gonna be 1 1/4 shorter too. and using x-vanes instead of blazer


----------



## bowman_77

hey fish look up pinwheel in the sponsor section the program is OT2 he has a free trail also.

I found it

http://pinwheelsoftware.com/


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> they are gonna be 1 1/4 shorter too. and using x-vanes instead of blazer


If I had to guess i would say 5fps tops


----------



## bowman_77

alright guys...I gotta be back at the firehouse in the morning so I'm off to bed. Its been a long day. Yall have a good one and well chat tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe have fun tomorrow.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Joe....have a good one!


----------



## bowman_77

Morning Xtreme Team


----------



## 12 rings only

Good morning Joe.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Good morning Joe.


where was you hiding yesterday.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Good morning Joe.


The package came in the mail friday, and I got it yesterday. Thanks Tom.

I will post pics in a little while after I get the work done here at the FH


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Happy Valentines Day Team Xtreme:hug:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Happy Valentines Day Team Xtreme:hug:


you would have to remember that :smile: 

morning team xtreme


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Happy Valentines Day Team Xtreme:hug:


Same to you......


----------



## bowman_77

Here are a few pics of the shoot I went to yesterday in the snow. They didnt get as much as we did. The shoot was 135 miles from my house. They got 2-3'' but it was still a blast.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Happy Valentines Day Team Xtreme:hug:


Thank you sweet heart!! Hope you and Toby have a great one!! Kim...you beat my wife to the punch...i won't tell though!! lol:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> where was you hiding yesterday.


Worked 'till 7:30, then went by the range and picked up some HV's, came home ate and watched the UT vs KY game....


----------



## fishcatcher

i see your problem with the low score Joe. it's the mathew


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> The package came in the mail friday, and I got it yesterday. Thanks Tom.
> 
> I will post pics in a little while after I get the work done here at the FH


Cool!! I'm glad you could use it!! Nice pics of the shoot, glad you shared them!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i see your problem with the low score Joe. it's the mathew


Good morning Bill....I see you doing well!!  LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

morning Tom i'm doing good as you can see :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i see your problem with the low score Joe. it's the mathew


Fish kiss my :bartstush: :mg:........ LOL


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Cool!! I'm glad you could use it!! Nice pics of the shoot, glad you shared them!!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish kiss my :bartstush: :mg:........ LOL


:mg: lol


----------



## bowman_77

Are yall ready for some eye candy....


----------



## bowman_77

Well here you go.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well here you go.


Looks great Joe!!!:shade:


----------



## timbawolf98

Joe, where was the shoot at? That snow was crazy, we hit the Turkeyrama on Friday and traveled from Perry to Dublin to crash at our deer camp for the night. They hadn't seen snow down there since the blizzard in 94, they didn't know what to do with themselves.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> you would have to remember that :smile:
> 
> morning team xtreme


LOL it is a girl Holiday you knew that!!!:shade: Wish me luck on the javalina today!!! My average is a 287. I want to get in the 290's. GO KIMMY GO!!! lol:darkbeer:

Was that A mathews I just saw???? I thought they only shot those in Wisconsin????


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Looks great Joe!!!:shade:


Thanks buddy


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Joe, where was the shoot at? That snow was crazy, we hit the Turkeyrama on Friday and traveled from Perry to Dublin to crash at our deer camp for the night. They hadn't seen snow down there since the blizzard in 94, they didn't know what to do with themselves.


It was in Camden SC about 25-30 miles on the other side of Columbia


----------



## bowman_77

Oh yes thats a Mathews..:mg:..Is there any other bows out there.....lol...J/K.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yes thats a Mathews..:mg:..Is there any other bows out there.....lol...J/K.


LOL well if you live here you would think that there is nothing else made!!! Can't find anything else. All the shops carry them and now some only carry them!! AHHHHH ukey:

I am a Bowtech Girl myself.:secret:


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> It was in Camden SC about 25-30 miles on the other side of Columbia


Ah alright, I thought you might have ventured to one of the shoots around Gainesville, that's about the same distance away


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL well if you live here you would think that there is nothing else made!!! Can't find anything else. All the shops carry them and now some only carry them!! AHHHHH ukey:
> 
> I am a Bowtech Girl myself.:secret:


LOL....in todays day and age there really isnt a bad bow. Right now Mathews is the one that works for me, but who knows what tomorrow may bring.:teeth:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....in todays day and age there really isnt a bad bow. Right now Mathews is the one that works for me, but who knows what tomorrow may bring.:teeth:


Messin with yah!!:teeth: So are you saying what I think you are saying??? Oh I forgot about rule #1.


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Messin with yah!!:teeth: So are you saying what I think you are saying??? Oh I forgot about rule #1.


Oh I know yah are....:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL it is a girl Holiday you knew that!!!:shade: Wish me luck on the javalina today!!! My average is a 287. I want to get in the 290's. GO KIMMY GO!!! lol:darkbeer:
> 
> Was that A mathews I just saw???? I thought they only shot those in Wisconsin????


That javalina ain't NUTHIN!! Thats what you gotta think...It's THE GIRLS HOLLIDAY!!! You're gonna lite it up!!

They let some Mathews escape across the mason dixon line.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Messin with yah!!:teeth: So are you saying what I think you are saying??? Oh I forgot about rule #1.





bowman_77 said:


> Oh I know yah are....:shade:


Kim...Joe can take alot more abuse than that....Me and Bill give him LOTS on a daily basis!! LOL


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Kim...Joe can take alot more abuse than that....Me and Bill give him LOTS on a daily basis!! LOL


LOL DON"T GET ME STARTED!!! J/K.. Thx for the encouragement on that PIG THING....Just Killin. Aim small. :darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL it is a girl Holiday you knew that!!!:shade: Wish me luck on the javalina today!!! My average is a 287. I want to get in the 290's. GO KIMMY GO!!! lol:darkbeer:
> 
> Was that A mathews I just saw???? I thought they only shot those in Wisconsin????


good luck kim. smoke that javalina. and yea happy valentine day to you too.

it was a mathew. apparently one or two escape wisconsin and made their way south lol :teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Kim...Joe can take alot more abuse than that....Me and Bill give him LOTS on a daily basis!! LOL


Tom i don't know what you are talking about :smile:

Joe that's a nice bow you have there even thought it's a 
i'm not gonna say it :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL DON"T GET ME STARTED!!! J/K.. Thx for the encouragement on that PIG THING....Just Killin. Aim small. :darkbeer:


That's right!! Has Joe sent you and Toby any slings??


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom i don't know what you are talking about :smile:
> 
> Joe that's a nice bow you have there even thought it's a
> i'm not gonna say it :mg:


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!! LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!! LOL:darkbeer:


lol Joe know we are only teasing him


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> That's right!! Has Joe sent you and Toby any slings??


AHHH NO. Is that what he is giving me for Valentines Day???:teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom who's make the x-vane?


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> AHHH NO. Is that what he is giving me for Valentines Day???:teeth:


aren't you and Toby suppose to be killing that pig?:teeth:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> aren't you and Toby suppose to be killing that pig?:teeth:


At noon. LOL Bill he just got out of bed. :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> At noon. LOL Bill he just got out of bed. :smile:


one too many last night huh lol that captian and coke will do it :shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> AHHH NO. Is that what he is giving me for Valentines Day???:teeth:


I'm sure YOU could talk him into that!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> one too many last night huh lol that captian and coke will do it :shade:


INSOMNIA doesn't help either as a matter of fact! Speaking of Joe....I thought he was gonna post some eye candy.....I the stabs looks great, but what they're attached to is just an eye SORE! hahaha:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom who's make the x-vane?


Bohning


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....in todays day and age there really isnt a bad bow. *Right now* Mathews is the one that works for me, but who knows what tomorrow may bring.:teeth:


I couldn't resist Joe! Is that more like FOR NOW?? lol I say to each their own for what they want to shooot, but I have a personal problem with Mathews, but hey....whatever floats your boat!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> At noon. LOL Bill he just got out of bed. :smile:


Just got up...........:mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

We'll catch up later fellas.....we have to go kill a pig now. We'll post up scores lata!:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Just got up...........:mg:


What she ISN'T telling is what time I went to bed!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Okay Happy VD guys going to kill the pig now!!:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> We'll catch up later fellas.....we have to go kill a pig now. We'll post up scores lata!:shade:





Admiral Vixen said:


> Okay Happy VD guys going to kill the pig now!!:teeth:


You all have fun!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> What she ISN'T telling is what time I went to bed!


She doesn't have to....it's HER DAY!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> She doesn't have to....it's HER DAY!!!


you got one right. it's her day so Toby you better be extra nice to her :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good luck kim. smoke that javalina. and yea happy valentine day to you too.
> 
> it was a mathew. apparently one or two escape wisconsin and made their way south lol :teeth:





fishcatcher said:


> Tom i don't know what you are talking about :smile:
> 
> Joe that's a nice bow you have there even thought it's a
> i'm not gonna say it :mg:



Fish I may just escape from the south and pay yah a visit.:mg:



RattleSnake1 said:


> INSOMNIA doesn't help either as a matter of fact! Speaking of Joe....I thought he was gonna post some eye candy.....I the stabs looks great, but what they're attached to is just an eye SORE! hahaha:mg:


Dang Tody talk about a low blow.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Kim...Joe can take alot more abuse than that....Me and Bill give him LOTS on a daily basis!! LOL


I'll take it on here daily. but yah jest wait and see who takes the abuse on the course.:mg::doh::zip:


----------



## treeman65

Joe thanks I got my package yesterday.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe thanks I got my package yesterday.


OK....is that going to work for you. 


James what the # to thats Days INN in Columbus


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Ya'll batteries are rediculous. I just replaced the two in my dually and it was almost $400 for two optima batts!


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Ya'll batteries are rediculous. I just replaced the two in my dually and it was almost $400 for two optima batts!


OUCH!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah exactly what I said but in a few more words


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> Joe thanks I got my package yesterday.


What did the asa say about classes???


----------



## APAnTN

drockw said:


> What did the asa say about classes???


Im wondering about this also I need the number to the motel as well James


----------



## drockw

APAnTN said:


> Im wondering about this also I need the number to the motel as well James


It's the days inn in phenix city al...


----------



## fishcatcher

well Toby and Kim did ya all kill that pig or did it get away :smile:


----------



## drockw

334-298-1005


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> well Toby and Kim did ya all kill that pig or did it get away :smile:


I killed it! I shot 294 so I was pretty happy with myself today. I had a real hard time settling in on the first 4 ends, but I got it after that dropping two more in the later ends. I'll let Kim tell her own story!:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I killed it! I shot 294 so I was pretty happy with myself today. I had a real hard time settling in on the first 4 ends, but I got it after that dropping two more in the later ends. I'll let Kim tell her own story!:mg:


sound like you did pretty good. we was getting ready to go and it's started to snow like crazy here. so we didn't go to shoot .

hmm wonder what Kim have to say about her pig. lol :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

I just made my reservations at the Days Inn in Phenix City.


----------



## bowman_77

hey fish did you try out that pinwheel software


----------



## RattleSnake1

Fish can't figure out the pinwheel! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> hey fish did you try out that pinwheel software


yea i did Joe. i was so lost in that it wasn't funny lol


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Fish can't figure out the pinwheel! lol


thanks alot buddy :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i did Joe. i was so lost in that it wasn't funny lol


lol....TAP is alot more user friendly.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> lol....TAP is alot more user friendly.


yea but they don't have a trial version at least i couldn't find one


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea but they don't have a trial version at least i couldn't find one


He must have did away with it then...Cause I downloaded it. Just don remeber from where on the site.


----------



## fishcatcher

i went right to his site and there wasn't any trial version


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i went right to his site and there wasn't any trial version


fish I think I found it. go to the website, click demo, up under TAP demo hot click down load. I beleave that it.


----------



## fishcatcher

hmm i download it and can't open it. maybe i should just buy the darn thing.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Im wondering about this also I need the number to the motel as well James


I might have an extra room if Bryan is not going.I made his reservation along with mine.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> What did the asa say about classes???


I didnt get to call hen friday but I am calling first thing in the morning I will post it soon as I talk to them.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> I might have an extra room if Bryan is not going.I made his reservation along with mine.


I will be there. Things arent looking up today so I will have to have some way of passing another weekend. Might as well do it with good friends.


----------



## bowman_77

Yall have a good one. hittin the bed.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> I will be there. Things arent looking up today so I will have to have some way of passing another weekend. Might as well do it with good friends.


sorry to hear that but am glad you are going to be there.Actually I might be in the same situation but it would be my choice.


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> sorry to hear that but am glad you are going to be there.Actually I might be in the same situation but it would be my choice.


Wow man I thought yall were doin good???

Since we will all probably be stayin at the same place we should have a good time:darkbeer:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> sound like you did pretty good. we was getting ready to go and it's started to snow like crazy here. so we didn't go to shoot .
> 
> hmm wonder what Kim have to say about her pig. lol :smile:


My pig was dead! But he was shot in the lungs alot!!! Not one of my better days. But we all have them even my 13 handicap couldn't:mg: help me.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> I might have an extra room if Bryan is not going.I made his reservation along with mine.


Are you staying at the Days Inn this time or just telling me you are  the one in Phoenix City or will it be across the street lol


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Are you staying at the Days Inn this time or just telling me you are  the one in Phoenix City or will it be across the street lol


Lol I am staying at Days Inn I still dont know where the tht got screwed up last time.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Wow man I thought yall were doin good???
> 
> Since we will all probably be stayin at the same place we should have a good time:darkbeer:


I thought so too but oh well.Oh we will definitly have a good time.


----------



## treeman65

with us all staying at days inn someone needs to bring a bag target.We can shoot behind this hotel.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> with us all staying at days inn someone needs to bring a bag target.We can shoot behind this hotel.


sounds good. I would but I us a home made target one of thoose lifetime thingys ways like 200lbs


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Lol I am staying at Days Inn I still dont know where the tht got screwed up last time.


do you know the number and I should be able to bring a target along


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> do you know the number and I should be able to bring a target along


334 298-1005

Mark will the same box jaxs that you use on the flatliners work on the new stabs?


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> 334 298-1005
> 
> Mark will the same box jaxs that you use on the flatliners work on the new stabs?


Yeah they should. They are very stretchy

speaking of targets, last year we brought a rinehart 18-1 and were shooting 60 yards in the parking lot in Texas lol. It was awesome.


----------



## treeman65

I had one of my worse times ever shooting yesterday.We set the timing on my bow and got the speed and poundage right saturday night.However I didnt get to tune it or sight it in before the shoot yesterday,ouchhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bowman_77

So who all is staying at the same hotel.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> So who all is staying at the same hotel.


me and you big boy,lolllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> me and you big boy,lolllllllllllllllllll


I know that.....lol.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> 334 298-1005
> 
> Mark will the same box jaxs that you use on the flatliners work on the new stabs?


yep they will work fine


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> yep they will work fine


Hey Mark will you check on that cam again today. I really would like to have it for columbus.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Mark will you check on that cam again today. I really would like to have it for columbus.


they told me last week it should ship the first of this week


----------



## 08toxikshooter

im staying down the road at the quality inn but im prolly gonna throw the 18-1 in the car to so if need be i could ride down the road a bit and meet up...... how do they do the actuall shoot do they pair u up with people or is that left up to the shooters?


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> they told me last week it should ship the first of this week


Ok Thanks


----------



## APAnTN

08toxikshooter said:


> im staying down the road at the quality inn but im prolly gonna throw the 18-1 in the car to so if need be i could ride down the road a bit and meet up...... how do they do the actuall shoot do they pair u up with people or is that left up to the shooters?


ASA will asign range and target number when you get to that target there will be 3 to 4 other guys that you will shoot with


----------



## fishcatcher

morning team xtreme :smile:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

APAnTN said:


> ASA will asign range and target number when you get to that target there will be 3 to 4 other guys that you will shoot with


kool sounds good im all new to this lol our average shoots around here im used to we are lucky to have 30 people


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> morning team xtreme :smile:


Morning Bill


----------



## fishcatcher

i guess you all are getting ready for this weekend shoot huh? i got snow out yesterday for our shoot.


----------



## bowman_77

18 days and counting to Columbus.:RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> 18 days and counting to Columbus.:RockOn::RockOn:


you are aweful excited about getting a beat down.:nyah::nyah:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> you are aweful excited about getting a beat down.:nyah::nyah:


im ready to hand one out for sure:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you are aweful excited about getting a beat down.:nyah::nyah:


:bartstush: we'll see about that. LOL


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you are aweful excited about getting a beat down.:nyah::nyah:





APAnTN said:


> im ready to hand one out for sure:shade:


You guys are in for a big suprise.:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> you are aweful excited about getting a beat down.:nyah::nyah:


you tell him James. this time he won't be shooting with a out of tune bow and sick Joe.



APAnTN said:


> im ready to hand one out for sure:shade:


wow more smack talk already and it's still 18 days away. this is gonna be good :smile:. Mark is looking to get some of his crispies back i think lol


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> im ready to hand one out for sure:shade:


Cant beatdown the Boss to much he might not let me play anymore.:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you tell him James. this time he won't be shooting with a out of tune bow and sick Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> wow more smack talk already and it's still 18 days away. this is gonna be good :smile:. Mark is looking to get some of his crispies back i think lol


Excuses, Excuses, we all got them....whats it going to be this time beginners luck.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

Mark I had a guy ask me Sat. at the shoot I went to if you offer anodizing.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Mark I had a guy ask me Sat. at the shoot I went to if you offer anodizing.


Ive been talking to a guy and will hopefully be able to offer it soon


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Ive been talking to a guy and will hopefully be able to offer it soon


Sounds good


----------



## geezer047

Hey Bowman 77, where did you all shoot in the snow? 
Charlie


----------



## treeman65

Well guys I talked to Mike at ASA office today and this is a bunch of BS.All but a few open c shooters are shooting at 8 am saturday and noon on sunday.I feel this is poor judgement on ASA part ,


----------



## treeman65

mY FLATLINE HAULER.


----------



## bowman_77

Over in camden sc


James goodlooking truck, but the want help one the range.:teeth:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

james if that truck goes missing anytime soon it wasnt me i wan tthat truck good looking ride


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Over in camden sc
> 
> 
> James goodlooking truck, but the want help one the range.:teeth:


It will look even better when I get the bowtech stickers out of the back window.


----------



## fishcatcher

heck of good looking truck James.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Just glad to see it is a FORD. LOL. Hey guys!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I had one of my worse times ever shooting yesterday.We set the timing on my bow and got the speed and poundage right saturday night.However I didnt get to tune it or sight it in before the shoot yesterday,ouchhhhhhhhhhhhh


I know U know better than that.....:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

geezer047 said:


> Hey Bowman 77, where did you all shoot in the snow?
> Charlie


Charlie!!!! Welcome to the best thread on AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> mY FLATLINE HAULER.


Oh wow...we could get into LOTS of trouble in that as long as we don't get any PIZZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## txarcher1

*What going on with the new stabs?*


----------



## 12 rings only

txarcher1 said:


> *What going on with the new stabs?*


PM Mark for a update. I haven't spoke to him about this in a while.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Excuses, Excuses, we all got them....whats it going to be this time beginners luck.:mg:


not excuses they are the facts.The c4 is ready and driving tacks now.


----------



## APAnTN

there is going to be no excuses in GA or i think it should be double the crispies


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> there is going to be no excuses in GA or i think it should be double the crispies


Lets TRIPLE the crispies!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys and gals take a look at my new thread. Please free to post your sling pics and rate it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057036212#post1057036212

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Getting a lot of flex out of my 24" Help!


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Getting a lot of flex out of my 24" Help!


What's up??


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Its acting just like when Po (Kungfu Panda) got punched by Ti Lung and all that energy went through Po's body and back out into Ti Lung. That is what it feels like.


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> Getting a lot of flex out of my 24" Help!


My 32'' has a little in it but its hardly noticeable. Do you have the Bowjaxs on it.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Getting a lot of flex out of my 24" Help!


silly question but how many of the weights you got on?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> My 32'' has a little in it but its hardly noticeable. Do you have the Bowjaxs on it.


My 28 inch acts the same way as Joes, and i was going to ask the same about the bow Jax.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> silly question but how many of the weights you got on?


No not at all, the more weight on it it will flex a little more.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

2 wieghts and my bowjac


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> My 28 inch acts the same way as Joes, and i was going to ask the same about the bow Jax.


 i didn't notice this until i try it with less weight. put all of them back and it's settle down. oh mine is the 28 inch one.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

anybody have a vbar block they arent using that they might want to get rid of??


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Maybe something about the carbon? It's a limp noodle!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> My 28 inch acts the same way as Joes, and i was going to ask the same about the bow Jax.


I spend all day yesterday testing the stab and side bars on alot of differnt styles and set ups on my bow. I will be shooting it with the end cap only on the main and a single bar on the left side with 3 weights and the endcap. Its rock steady now.


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> anybody have a vbar block they arent using that they might want to get rid of??


i got a shrew that i try and didn't like. let me know if you want it.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> anybody have a vbar block they arent using that they might want to get rid of??


a few days to late....I have done hit them up.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i got a shrew that i try and didn't like. let me know if you want it.


Fish is one the hook up.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i didn't notice this until i try it with less weight. put all of them back and it's settle down. oh mine is the 28 inch one.


It was worse with more wieghts. Never had this happen until this one.


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Maybe something about the carbon? It's a limp noodle!


Try moving the Bow Jax to different positions on the carbon, we have a NFAA Pro that has his Bow Jax in the middle of his.


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> anybody have a vbar block they arent using that they might want to get rid of??





bowman_77 said:


> a few days to late....I have done hit them up.


Joe got the x-tra one i had....sorry.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

BEETLE GUY said:


> Maybe something about the carbon? It's a limp noodle!


Anybody got some Viagra lol


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> It was worse with more wieghts. Never had this happen until this one.


lol i must be an odd ball here. i need all the weight on mine. maybe it's because my bow is so light in mass to start.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

12 rings only said:


> Joe got the x-tra one i had....sorry.



no problem thanks alot fish hooked me up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Try moving the Bow Jax to different positions on the carbon, we have a NFAA Pro that has his Bow Jax in the middle of his.


Ive tried that. It's not a vibration but more of a wave. Wabble wabble wabble


----------



## fishcatcher

no problem Josh. :smile: team xtreme helping each other out again.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

May have to cut this one down. Use it on my hunting bow and order a new one.


----------



## drockw

BEETLE GUY said:


> Ive tried that. It's not a vibration but more of a wave. Wabble wabble wabble


Was it ok before and just started doing this or what???

Or is this your first long carbon rod stab???

My 30" with 3 weights wobbles more on my ultra-elite than it did on my vantage for some reason. As long as it's not doing it while your holding u will be fine!

The new stab is thicker in diameter and will flex less


----------



## fishcatcher

is this one the new model flatliners?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> is this one the new model flatliners?


I dont think the new ones have been released yet


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Ive tried that. It's not a vibration but more of a wave. Wabble wabble wabble


Here's my experience...I had the very same set up in stabs on 4 different Hoyts. 28 inch main, with two 10 inch v-bars...all i have done different was change out the weight combinations to ballance out the bows.

2006 Ulta Elite 3000 limbs and Spirals, after the shot, there was a slight wave...
2007 Pro Elite 3000 limbs and C2s, after the shot there wasn't much of a wave...
2008 Pro Elite 3000 limbs and Spirals, after the shot there was a pretty good wave, like 2-3 of them...
2009 AM-35, i noticed maybe a slight wiggle if any after the shot. 
All the bows required different amounts of wieght placed on the main and back bars, it doesn't bother me, and as you know...all bows react diferently at / after the shot. I hope this helps!!!
Tom


----------



## fishcatcher

oh ok thanks Joe. i though they were release already. i'm waiting for the DOA myself. can't wait to try them out.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> is this one the new model flatliners?





bowman_77 said:


> I dont think the new ones have been released yet


No, they are still in the works...


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh ok thanks Joe. i though they were release already. i'm waiting for the DOA myself. can't wait to try them out.


Parts are at the dipper. Did you get the QD's??


----------



## drockw

On a different note guys... 

The shop I currently shoot for is going to close down

I just signed the contract for another shop though, and they seem to be good Christian folks with goo values so it will be a positive change. 

I ordered my Strother Inspire today...

Bye bye hoyts...

Time to try out something new for a while. 

The guy who owns this shop is parteners with Michael waddel in "Cracker Seasonings" so he has good hook ups to certain gear.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Parts are at the dipper. Did you get the QD's??


not yet. dipper? huh


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Derek, what kinda deal ya makin on the VE?


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> On a different note guys...
> 
> The shop I currently shoot for is going to close down
> 
> I just signed the contract for another shop though, and they seem to be good Christian folks with goo values so it will be a positive change.
> 
> I ordered my Strother Inspire today...
> 
> Bye bye hoyts...
> 
> Time to try out something new for a while.
> 
> The guy who owns this shop is parteners with Michael waddel in "Cracker Seasonings" so he has good hook ups to certain gear.


Looks like it has turned out to be good thing for you!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Well fellas, even with the given circumstances I still shot decent tonight. 296 with 21x's. Then we played a $1 buy in sit down round and i went to the last round last arrow and dropped a 9. Oh well.


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Derek, what kinda deal ya makin on the VE?


Whatever kind u can offer 

It's got a splintered limb now so I will have to see...


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I aint worried about that. I got a spare pair of 2000's to go on her, just need the right cams and strings. So basically make me a deal on the riser. LMAO.


----------



## bowman_77

Oh Tom go have a LOOK....


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Derek, what kinda deal ya makin on the VE?


Btw, since I realize u would need new limbs and cams and strings basically... I could make ya a good deal I think...

Give ME an offer and I'll ponder it.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh Tom go have a LOOK....


On the way..............................


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> Oh Tom go have a LOOK....


Joe, get the v-bar bud?


----------



## fishcatcher

derek just wondering how come you switch brand? i been eyeing that sr-71 myself.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Derek I will see what kind of funding I have available and make ya an offer.


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Btw, since I realize u would need new limbs and cams and strings basically... I could make ya a good deal I think...
> 
> Give ME an offer and I'll ponder it.


A hoyt lets say oh $2.oo.........LOL.......JK


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Oh Tom go have a LOOK....


i already saw it lol


----------



## treeman65

BEETLE GUY said:


> Getting a lot of flex out of my 24" Help!


I used to shoot a 26'' stabilizer and now that I went with the 30'' flatliner I wont go back.I have a ton of wieghts on my c4 but it holds better than anything I have ever shot.I have 4 weights on the front and 4 weight on the back (opposite sight) and 2 on the other side.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> A hoyt lets say oh $2.oo.........LOL.......JK


that's still too high Joe. lol j/k too :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe, get the v-bar bud?


Not yet the mail didnt run today....maybe tomorrow.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> A hoyt lets say oh $2.oo.........LOL.......JK


wow you are being quite generous tonight.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Lol


----------



## treeman65

you guys that shoot open c or bow novice at ASA need to go on the ASA forum on the post punishing shooters and voice your opions.I went to bat for all of us today and lets say they didnt like my attitude.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> not yet. dipper? huh


Yeppers...


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yeppers...


if i knew that i would have gotten the silver lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's still too high Joe. lol j/k too :teeth:





treeman65 said:


> wow you are being quite generous tonight.


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i already saw it lol


Dang Dial Sux!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Dang Dial Sux!!!


we keep on telling you get dsl or cable silly. btw did you get those editting software loaded.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> if i knew that i would have gotten the silver lol


Gettin' what you want though...:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Gettin' what you want though...:darkbeer:


very true i was only teasing. silver would stand out on a hunting bow :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Dang Dial Sux!!!


good you could at least have cable on contribute to my paycheck.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> good you could at least have cable on contribute to my paycheck.


James they are still pumping daylight up in to thoses hills where Tom is at.:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> James they are still pumping daylight up in to thoses hills where Tom is at.:mg:


don't forget the oil lamps and candles. :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh Tom go have a LOOK....


Looks great and put up a post as well....pics will follow when it's on the other set of binos!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good you could at least have cable on contribute to my paycheck.


It don't run back here!!! I love my direct Sat TV, just don't want to buy meg*****$$ equipment for internet!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> James they are still pumping daylight up in to thoses hills where Tom is at.:mg:





fishcatcher said:


> don't forget the oil lamps and candles. :mg:


Yes Joe...
Bill...:elf:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yes Joe...
> Bill...:elf:


Hey I gotta get my shoots In too.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hey I gotta get my shoots In too.


yea me too. i'm usually the one that's get pick on :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> we keep on telling you get dsl or cable silly. btw did you get those editting software loaded.


Both won't install...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey I gotta get my shoots In too.





fishcatcher said:


> yea me too. i'm usually the one that's get pick on :mg:


Do i expect anything less?????????


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Derek I will see what kind of funding I have available and make ya an offer.


Ok Bryan. 

I'm not in dire need to sell it, so I'm not gonna give it away...

I figure if I were to keep the cams and strings I might make 150 off of them. The limbs are practically garbage to most... 

I have 890 in the bow including the extra cams...

I'm trying to get Hoyt to send mr a set of limbs tho do I can sell it for what it's really worth... I hate to take to big of a hit on it...

U may be bitter about it tho after it beats on ya in Columbus


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Both won't install...


well my neice hasn't get back to me yet. i'll try again tomorrow for you buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> very true i was only teasing. silver would stand out on a hunting bow :teeth:


Just a little.....


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well my neice hasn't get back to me yet. i'll try again tomorrow for you buddy.


My puter tower is old...new hard drive and memory upgrade but everything else is 10 years old in da box!! I have all new lcd monitor and all the other stuff, I do have a new tower being built with all the best stuff...i'll have the fastest damn Dial Sux machine around!! LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> My puter tower is old...new hard drive and memory upgrade but everything else is 10 years old in da box!! I have all new lcd monitor and all the other stuff, I do have a new tower being built with all the best stuff...i'll have the fastest damn Dial Sux machine around!! LOL


are you running vista? or something older. i'm not sure what the corel requirement is off hand. i'll have to look it up and see.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

drockw said:


> Ok Bryan.
> 
> I'm not in dire need to sell it, so I'm not gonna give it away...
> 
> I figure if I were to keep the cams and strings I might make 150 off of them. The limbs are practically garbage to most...
> 
> I have 890 in the bow including the extra cams...
> 
> I'm trying to get Hoyt to send mr a set of limbs tho do I can sell it for what it's really worth... I hate to take to big of a hit on it...
> 
> U may be bitter about it tho after it beats on ya in Columbus


Nope may just make me want it that much more! LOL. Yeah I wouldnt expect you to give it away. I want it for an indoor bow anyhow. Id never get speed out of one for 3D


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe, theres some new pics on your Xtreme thread ya started!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Nope may just make me want it that much more! LOL. Yeah I wouldnt expect you to give it away. I want it for an indoor bow anyhow. Id never get speed out of one for 3D


ALL I am going to say to you is C4


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> ALL I am going to say to you is C4


You mean your bow is going to blow up like dynamite!?!?!?!?!?:mg::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe, theres some new pics on your Xtreme thread ya started!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> You mean your bow is going to blow up like dynamite!?!?!?!?!?:mg::darkbeer:


nope you are going to get beat down so bad that you think you go hit by dynamite AGAIN.:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> are you running vista? or something older. i'm not sure what the corel requirement is off hand. i'll have to look it up and see.


XP Pro


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> ALL I am going to say to you is C4





CowboyJunkie said:


> You mean your bow is going to blow up like dynamite!?!?!?!?!?:mg::darkbeer:





treeman65 said:


> nope you are going to get beat down so bad that you think you go hit by dynamite AGAIN.:darkbeer:


Good thing i'm Casting for CASH that weekend....i'd be so scared!!! LOL


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> nope you are going to get beat down so bad that you think you go hit by dynamite AGAIN.:darkbeer:


Ouch


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Nope may just make me want it that much more! LOL. Yeah I wouldnt expect you to give it away. I want it for an indoor bow anyhow. Id never get speed out of one for 3D


Idk it's pretty quick considering...

With my super peep and clarifier and loop it went 304 at ten grains over ibo. 

It's an incredible indoor bow all things aside and it will be missed. I'll be lucky to shoot the inspire anywhere close to the ve. 56 x's will be tough to top


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> ALL I am going to say to you is C4


Cmon man ur killin the sales pitch:mg:

lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah but at 27.5" Id be hard pressed to get 280 from it at 5gpp


----------



## CowboyJunkie

drockw said:


> Cmon man ur killin the sales pitch:mg:
> 
> lol


Oh no worries. I wont be owning another MAFFEWS for a while to come.


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Idk it's pretty quick considering...
> 
> With my super peep and clarifier and loop it went 304 at ten grains over ibo.
> 
> It's an incredible indoor bow all things aside and it will be missed. I'll be lucky to shoot the inspire anywhere close to the ve. 56 x's will be tough to top


Have you shot the Inspire yet....the dual cam stops are the back wall Spirals WISH they were!!


----------



## 12 rings only

cowboyjunkie said:


> oh no worries. I wont be owning another maffews for a while to come.


he he!!!:d


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Cmon man ur killin the sales pitch:mg:
> 
> lol


I am just trying to give the guy some guideance he is easy enough to beat now.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I am just trying to give the guy some guideance he is easy enough to beat now.:shade:


OH SNAP!!! I'd thought my fishing reply would have got a BITE...oh well!!


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> Have you shot the Inspire yet....the dual cam stops are the back wall Spirals WISH they were!!


No I haven't... Pretty much buying on a whim but I don't think that it could possibly be bad... 

2 limb stops... Oh yeah back tension. And the moveable stop should allow me to get it set up like a spiral... Creep and she goes. I don't want a valley


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> OH SNAP!!! I'd thought my fishing reply would have got a BITE...oh well!!


you are using the wrong bait lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey fellas! Hey Tom....I saw your new hunting bow! A 60 pounder Hoyt Contender!! lol Can't have ya hurting yourself out in da woods! :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> OH SNAP!!! I'd thought my fishing reply would have got a BITE...oh well!!


Gotta throw that pig and jig


----------



## fishcatcher

that's not nice Toby. you know that still too much weight for Tom :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey fellas! Hey Tom....I saw your new hunting bow! A 60 pounder Hoyt Contender!! lol Can't have ya hurting yourself out in da woods! :wink:


KIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take ahold of him PLEASE!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> that's not nice Toby. you know that still too much weight for Tom :mg:


I dunno fish....I was giving him the benefit of the doubt, and they you outright call him a pansy.:mg: You're on own again!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Gotta throw that pig and jig


I wish...This FLW / BFL tourney will be won on a crank bait!!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I dunno fish....I was giving him the benefit of the doubt, and they you outright call him a pansy.:mg: You're on own again!


hey now i never did say that flower word in there.






PANSY :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that's not nice Toby. you know that still too much weight for Tom :mg:





RattleSnake1 said:


> I dunno fish....I was giving him the benefit of the doubt, and they you outright call him a pansy.:mg: You're on own again!


You boys don't know how bad i want to shoot my 53lbs Pro Elite!!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's not nice Toby. you know that still too much weight for Tom :mg:


Fish I think its time for TO :nono:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey now i never did say that flower word in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PANSY :mg:


The flower child is over his quota!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish I think its time for TO :nono:


what all i say it was still too much weight :smile: you know he's still hurt and all :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Fish I think its time for TO :nono:


That's MY JOB!!!! You right though!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what all i say it was still too much weight :smile: you know he's still hurt and all :smile:


That i am.....


----------



## fishcatcher

hey Toby i'll be up in rice lake all weekend if you want to meet and shoot somewhere.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That i am.....


well you know when it's turkey season and you still can't shoot your bow. just let me know and the alien will be there for ya. still


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's MY JOB!!!! You right though!! lol


You wasnt doing it so I steped up


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hey Toby i'll be up in rice lake all weekend if you want to meet and shoot somewhere.


Yeah fish....I really want to drive 3 hours to throw ya beatin! AS IF! hahahaha I don't recall giving you permission to enter MY state!:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well you know when it's turkey season and you still can't shoot your bow. just let me know and the alien will be there for ya. still


That's why they make 835's for!!! More effective range than my bow!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> The flower child is over his quota!!


lol i didn't think you saw that light pink in there :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well you know when it's turkey season and you still can't shoot your bow. just let me know and the alien will be there for ya. still


Fish your late again.....Tom is going to be my camera man while I kill his birds:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah fish....I really want to drive 3 hours to throw ya beatin! AS IF! hahahaha I don't recall giving you permission to enter MY state!:mg:


i'll meet you half way. then we see who does the beating :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish your late again.....Tom is going to be my camera man while I kill his birds:mg:


boy two blind mice trying to kill a turkey. that's gonna be good :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

I just thought of something! The reason fish wants to come to WI to shoot all the time is because nobody knows him, and he gets away with shooting cadet and junior class!


----------



## bowman_77

Toby here is your flyer
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1144718


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey Toby i'll be up in rice lake all weekend if you want to meet and shoot somewhere.





RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah fish....I really want to drive 3 hours to throw ya beatin! AS IF! hahahaha I don't recall giving you permission to enter MY state!:mg:


Oh my....KIM, i think they are gonna go on a date!!! Just keepin' it on the down low..................:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I just thought of something! The reason fish wants to come to WI to shoot all the time is because nobody knows him, and he gets away with shooting cadet and junior class!


i give you that one buddy :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Fish your late again.....Tom is going to be my camera man while I kill his birds:mg:


Keepin it real!!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I just thought of something! The reason fish wants to come to WI to shoot all the time is because nobody knows him, and he gets away with shooting cadet and junior class!


:mg: Dang fish.....:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh my....KIM, i think they are gonna go on a date!!! Just keepin' it on the down low..................:mg:


ouch low blow there :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

must be my nite to get pick on  lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Oh my....KIM, i think they are gonna go on a date!!! Just keepin' it on the down low..................:mg:


Oh boy....you're just just smokin around the gas pumps now Tom...lol Even I don't mess with her.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> boy two blind mice trying to kill a turkey. that's gonna be good :smile:


Don't you go and loose any sleep over it...I call em...Joe shoots em!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Don't you go and loose any sleep over it...I call em...Joe shoots em!!!


Thats right......:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

you sure he can handle that gun


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ouch low blow there :mg:





RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy....you're just just smokin around the gas pumps now Tom...lol Even I don't mess with her.:mg:


You guys started it....I just happen to have the equalizer on my side....well maybe. Where is she any way, did you ground her tonite???


----------



## drockw

Hey Tom, how was the inspires draw??? I went ahead and ordered a 70. I'm a big guy and will probably shoot it at 62-63 for everything except hunting. 

I should get some incredible speed with my 30.5" dl. According to a speed calculator I'll be well above 280 with my 450 gr. X Killers...


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you sure he can handle that gun


GUN!!!!! who said anything about a gun,,,it stick and string baby.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you sure he can handle that gun


It don't kick one bit when the birds a hammerin!!! It's your heart that's about to EXPLODE though!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You guys started it....I just happen to have the equalizer on my side....well maybe. Where is she any way, did you ground her tonite???


she's gonna let you have it Tom. i would go and hide now lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> GUN!!!!! who said anything about a gun,,,it stick and string baby.


well Tom mention that mossberg.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> GUN!!!!! who said anything about a gun,,,it stick and string baby.


It's the GUIDES backup for....















don't say it!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You guys started it....I just happen to have the equalizer on my side....well maybe. Where is she any way, did you ground her tonite???


Nope.....she's gone to bed. She's been battling a bug of some sort for the last week now. She's starting to come out of it now, but she doesn't feel 100%.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> she's gonna let you have it Tom. i would go and hide now lol


I'll just turn my green light off again...:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> It's the GUIDES backup for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't say it!!!


in case some pansy miss at first attempt lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nope.....she's gone to bed. She's been battling a bug of some sort for the last week now. She's starting to come out of it now, but she doesn't feel 100%.


Oh no good...mines sick too. I hate it when the ladies are sick.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> in case some pansy miss at first attempt lol


MISS whats that......OH yeah thats right Fish you know all about that there word "MISS"


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'll just turn my green light off again...:shade:


That won't matter....she never has hers on so you won't even see her coming! hahaha As big as ya are you'd look right over her in person too! hahaha


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> in case some pansy miss at first attempt lol


XACTLY!!! By the way...use the 'hot pink" for the flower of choice!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Oh no good...mines sick too. I hate it when the ladies are sick.


AMEN brotha! They have a tendancy to get pretty ornery when they're sick!:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> MISS whats that......OH yeah thats right Fish you know all about that there word "MISS"


lol sure do i been talking to one :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That won't matter....she never has hers on so you won't even see her coming! hahaha As big as ya are you'd look right over her in person too! hahaha


Lil gal huh...


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> AMEN brotha! They have a tendancy to get pretty ornery when they're sick!:mg:


And act like WE done sumtin wrong...and we ain't done NUTHIN!!!


----------



## drockw

drockw said:


> Hey Tom, how was the inspires draw??? I went ahead and ordered a 70. I'm a big guy and will probably shoot it at 62-63 for everything except hunting.
> 
> I should get some incredible speed with my 30.5" dl. According to a speed calculator I'll be well above 280 with my 450 gr. X Killers...


Any word on the inspires draw???


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Hey Tom, how was the inspires draw??? I went ahead and ordered a 70. I'm a big guy and will probably shoot it at 62-63 for everything except hunting.
> 
> I should get some incredible speed with my 30.5" dl. According to a speed calculator I'll be well above 280 with my 450 gr. X Killers...


It wasn't bad to me, a little more stiff than a spiral but less than what an pse omen fells like. Really about the same as the Pearsons with the R2B2 cams.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Lil gal huh...


You could say that....she only stands 5'2" lol Why do you think that doe looked so dang big?? The doe actually was very big at 181 lbs, but with her behind it made it LOOK enormous! I can't wait until she scores her first buck! hahaha


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> And act like WE done sumtin wrong...and we ain't done NUTHIN!!!


You mean when they tell us to quit playin' dumb? UMMMMMM....WE AIN'T PLAYING! We generally have NO IDEA what they're talkin about!


----------



## fishcatcher

well guys i got to get up early tomorrow so later :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You could say that....she only stands 5'2" lol Why do you think that doe looked so dang big?? The doe actually was very big at 181 lbs, but with her behind it made it LOOK enormous! I can't wait until she scores her first buck! hahaha


There ain't a 181 doe in this whole state!!! Where i hunt in Ohoi, that's a different story. Did she win the contest??


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby here is your flyer
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1144718


Thanks Joe! Although IT'S ABOUT TIME! hahaha


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You mean when they tell us to quit playin' dumb? UMMMMMM....WE AIN'T PLAYING! We generally have NO IDEA what they're talkin about!


We never get to read that part of "THE BOOK"
And you know were gonna get GRILLED when she sees this stuff!!:mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> There ain't a 181 doe in this whole state!!! Where i hunt in Ohoi, that's a different story. Did she win the contest??


The voting closes for that round on the 19th. This was just an eliminator heat basically....there will be the FINALS coming up that will decide who wins the $500! Soooooooo....she'll be needing all the Xtremers help again yet! :wink: I'll leave that up to her to come and ask for the help this time though!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well guys i got to get up early tomorrow so later :smile:


Later Bill.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> We never get to read that part of "THE BOOK"
> And you know were gonna get GRILLED when she sees this stuff!!:mg:


She's already heard it all before from me....lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> The voting closes for that round on the 19th. This was just an eliminator heat basically....there will be the FINALS coming up that will decide who wins the $500! Soooooooo....she'll be needing all the Xtremers help again yet! :wink: I'll leave that up to her to come and ask for the help this time though!


She's got my vote!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> She's already heard it all before from me....lol


But not me....I'm turning my light off!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> But not me....I'm turning my light off!!!!!!


Like I said....hers is ALWAYS off! She'll just wait and sneak up on ya!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks Joe! Although IT'S ABOUT TIME! hahaha


I know I know.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I still think we need our own chat room. lol It would make for some pretty interesting conversation.


----------



## txarcher1

txarcher1 said:


> *What going on with the new stabs?*


*Hey Mark, Any word for us poor
guys waiting for some good news?*


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Like I said....hers is ALWAYS off! She'll just wait and sneak up on ya!


It won't be tonite....i'm headed to bed!!! Gotta work in the mornig at 7!! Have a good one.:smile:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Later Bill.


later bill


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> She's got my vote!!


same here


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I still think we need our own chat room. lol It would make for some pretty interesting conversation.


If this gets moved to the "Bar" we won't have as much fun....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It won't be tonite....i'm headed to bed!!! Gotta work in the mornig at 7!! Have a good one.:smile:


yeap me too.

later guys


----------



## RattleSnake1

Me too! Have a guy bringing me his sons bow for getting new strings on and tuning. Have a good night fellas!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

drockw said:


> Was it ok before and just started doing this or what???
> 
> Or is this your first long carbon rod stab???
> 
> My 30" with 3 weights wobbles more on my ultra-elite than it did on my vantage for some reason. As long as it's not doing it while your holding u will be fine!
> 
> The new stab is thicker in diameter and will flex less


Not my first long stab. I've never had one build energy like this. It's crazy!


----------



## APAnTN

txarcher1 said:


> *What going on with the new stabs?*


i was told the carbon would ship yesterday or today so id say its getting real close



BEETLE GUY said:


> It was worse with more wieghts. Never had this happen until this one.


Les if im not mistaking yours has the s/s weights if so thats prob the reason you are getting that feel 99% of the guys shoot that stab with a alum weights. Ill see if i can dig some up for you to try out Im thinking that you dont need as much weight on the front if you dont use a back bar


----------



## Iceycold1112

hey guys recieved my stabilizers today and im so stoked these things rock i'll put up pics tomorrow but im loving it so much, best stabilizers ive ever shot and all i can say after i put them on is wow these things truely are the best things in the world :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

Iceycold you are right my friend the stabs do rock!!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

how team xtreme doing this morning?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

APAnTN said:


> i was told the carbon would ship yesterday or today so id say its getting real close
> 
> 
> 
> Les if im not mistaking yours has the s/s weights if so thats prob the reason you are getting that feel 99% of the guys shoot that stab with a alum weights. Ill see if i can dig some up for you to try out Im thinking that you dont need as much weight on the front if you dont use a back bar


Cool, let's do it


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Oh my....KIM, i think they are gonna go on a date!!! Just keepin' it on the down low..................:mg:


LMAO....I know he went for drinks with some Doc last time an ATer came to Wisconsin!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> That won't matter....she never has hers on so you won't even see her coming! hahaha As big as ya are you'd look right over her in person too! hahaha


Pick on someone your own size!!! Besides I know where you live.:mg:

Good Morning Team mates!! Okay here is the word on my 276 score from Sunday..SUCKED!!!! My strings are for crap. Ask the Snake he will give you the details. However, I want a mulligan!!!


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Pick on someone your own size!!! Besides I know where you live.:mg:
> 
> Good Morning Team mates!! Okay here is the word on my 276 score from Sunday..SUCKED!!!! My strings are for crap. Ask the Snake he will give you the details. However, I want a mulligan!!!


sorry you shot bad but sounds like you need more than 1 mulligan.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

Well guys if things dont change before friday you better be ready for a nut in Columbus. I took a good chunk of money out of saving and if things dont change for the better I will arrive in GA in style and party on.I am wait till friday and if I am not happy then someone will be buying either a new charger or vette.:shade:


----------



## treeman65

Iceycold1112 said:


> hey guys recieved my stabilizers today and im so stoked these things rock i'll put up pics tomorrow but im loving it so much, best stabilizers ive ever shot and all i can say after i put them on is wow these things truely are the best things in the world :smile:


FLATLINERS FREAKN ROCK:guitarist2::guitarist2:


----------



## bowman_77

James...dude what's going on buddy. That lady friend driving to crazy or what.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James...dude what's going on buddy. That lady friend driving to crazy or what.


I just give up.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> I just give up.


hope everything works out for ya man... a new charger or vette does sound nice tho lol.......just give it some time and everything will play out the way it needs to


----------



## fishcatcher

josh the package is on its way to you :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> The voting closes for that round on the 19th. This was just an eliminator heat basically....there will be the FINALS coming up that will decide who wins the $500! Soooooooo....she'll be needing all the Xtremers help again yet! :wink: I'll leave that up to her to come and ask for the help this time though!


i don't think she have to ask again. we will vote for her again :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> LMAO....I know he went for drinks with some Doc last time an ATer came to Wisconsin!!!


i told him to bring you along too Kim :smile:. sorry to hear about your bad shooting. i would blame it on the strings too :mg:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Well guys if things dont change before friday you better be ready for a nut in Columbus. I took a good chunk of money out of saving and if things dont change for the better I will arrive in GA in style and party on.I am wait till friday and if I am not happy then someone will be buying either a new charger or vette.:shade:


If you get a new vette I want to drive that baby lol I bought one myself just after highschool oh boy the memories:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Like I said....hers is ALWAYS off! She'll just wait and sneak up on ya!


She just did through a PM!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Well guys if things dont change before friday you better be ready for a nut in Columbus. I took a good chunk of money out of saving and if things dont change for the better I will arrive in GA in style and party on.I am wait till friday and if I am not happy then someone will be buying either a new charger or vette.:shade:


:mg::mg::mg::mg: Don't forget the Camaro and Chalenger will SMOKE the Charger!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> If you get a new vette I want to drive that baby lol I bought one myself just after highschool oh boy the memories:shade:


I want my 69 convertible back sssssssooooooooooooooooooooooooooo BAD!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> She just did through a PM!!!!!:darkbeer:


lmao she would be sneaky. typical women :mg: :bolt::behindsof


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> Well guys if things dont change before friday you better be ready for a nut in Columbus. I took a good chunk of money out of saving and if things dont change for the better I will arrive in GA in style and party on.I am wait till friday and if I am not happy then someone will be buying either a new charger or vette.:shade:


i want a mustang :teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i want a mustang :teeth:


Me TOO! I thought the mustang beat out the the charger and challenger in testing done by car & driver? I will say though that the new challenger is WICKED looking!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> :mg::mg::mg::mg: Don't forget the Camaro and Chalenger will SMOKE the Charger!!!!


That new Camaro is sweet.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That new Camaro is sweet.


Yes it is...but not a nice as the eye candy i posted on your thread.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yes it is...but not a nice as the eye candy i posted on your thread.


lol i was just looking at them


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yes it is...but not a nice as the eye candy i posted on your thread.


Headed that way....


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i was just looking at them


Oh my them look great.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Oh my them look great.


i would say that too. Tom is getting use to that camera pretty soon.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i want a mustang :teeth:





RattleSnake1 said:


> Me TOO! I thought the mustang beat out the the charger and challenger in testing done by car & driver? I will say though that the new challenger is WICKED looking!


Camaro beat them all in the 1/4 mile!!! No cobras / gt-500s just the standard GTs.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh my them look great.





fishcatcher said:


> i would say that too. Tom is getting use to that camera pretty soon.


I'm workin on it.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Camaro beat them all in the 1/4 mile!!! No cobras / gt-500s just the standard GTs.


well ya hell the prious would beat the standard mustang lol. now you get that cobra or rousch mustang then now we are talking ponies :teeth:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> i told him to bring you along too Kim :smile:. sorry to hear about your bad shooting. i would blame it on the strings too :mg:


Okay it is his birthday the 19th!!! Thank you all for the votes!!! Your All sweet.:star: It was the strings Toby had to take them apart. They said it was good that I said something befor it blew up on me. Well as for the do over!!! IT isn't happening. Like I could see if it was for some big money but, crap:shade::set1_STOOGE2: it is just for fun.


----------



## 12 rings only

For those that want to turkey hunt with me....this is what you gotta deal with!!


----------



## fishcatcher

those little hills look like they should hold a couple birds. wish i had the cash and come down there too. j/k on the hill buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Okay it is his birthday the 19th!!! Thank you all for the votes!!! Your All sweet.:star: It was the strings Toby had to take them apart. They said it was good that I said something befor it blew up on me. Well as for the do over!!! IT isn't happening. Like I could see if it was for some big money but, crap:shade::set1_STOOGE2: it is just for fun.



you can do it Kim. just shoot them at your leisure.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Tom how much for a spring gobbler?


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom how much for a spring gobbler?


Our out of state tags are $278.00 plus individual "weapons" tags...each is $28 bow or gun....that's why i suggest if you hunt here, bring the gun!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Our out of state tags are $278.00 plus individual "weapons" tags...each is $28 bow or gun....that's why i suggest if you hunt here, bring the gun!!!


ouch and here i though our non res license is steep :mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

So round about $300 for license and fees and how much for the guide plus tip?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> those little hills look like they should hold a couple birds. wish i had the cash and come down there too. j/k on the hill buddy.


Right now, there is about 30 in a flock with 4-5 longbeards....They are bad to leave and not show back up for weeks.


----------



## fishcatcher

well looks at what they got to roam in lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ouch and here i though our non res license is steep :mg:


It stinks here!!!! I can deer hunt Ohio for $164!!!! OUR resident sportsman license is $138!!!! TN's DNR is way out of whack!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> So round about $300 for license and fees and how much for the guide plus tip?


I'm checking with a couple of people rite now. If you would hunt with me...which i don't promise CHIT but a good time and to hear some birds HAMMER!!!! last year was not the norm for me calling them in, but i more often than not get some in to the gun!!! Just being honest.....


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well looks at what they got to roam in lol


Thats a real problem too!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom how much for a spring gobbler?


How much are the out of state tags for deer there??


----------



## 12 rings only

Well...i've ran everybody off again!!!!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> How much are the out of state tags for deer there??


Ga non res. tags are high as hell too.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well...i've ran everybody off again!!!!:mg:


I had to go to Fire Drill.....But I'm back.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Ga non res. tags are high as hell too.


that they are that they are


----------



## bowman_77

Non res 3 day hunt is $90

annual is $195

these prices covers deer,turkey,bear


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Non res 3 day hunt is $90
> 
> annual is $195
> 
> these prices covers deer,turkey,bear



and lil piggies if ya want to shoot them 2


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Non res 3 day hunt is $90
> 
> annual is $195
> 
> these prices covers deer,turkey,bear


TN has game, but your not gonna go and expect to see Popes and Booners in every bean or corn field...we have a few hogs, and LOTS of turkeys!!


----------



## bowman_77

either or is still to high to hunt.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

12 rings only said:


> TN has game, but your not gonna go and expect to see Popes and Booners in every bean or corn field...we have a few hogs, and LOTS of turkeys!!


i no down here where im at in ga we got a lot of birds and a freaking butt load of hogs anywhere from baby hogs to 300 lb plus ones all on public land


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i no down here where im at in ga we got a lot of birds and a freaking butt load of hogs anywhere from baby hogs to 300 lb plus ones all on public land


I may need to pay you a visit...I wanna smoke me some piggys


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I may need to pay you a visit...I wanna smoke me some piggys


come on down man just let me know 65 dollars gets u access to almost 200,000 acres of deer hogs and turkeys.... heres one of my managers from work that hunts alot out there in one afternoon trip.. hes supposed to take me to some honey holes hes got to get me on some turkeys and piggies with the bow still havent shot anything with the bow

500 lbs of piggy meat


----------



## bowman_77

Thats a big pig


----------



## fishcatcher

that's alot of bacon :mg:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Thats a big pig


that it is that was the biggest one he has shot down there but last year he shot one that was 225 with the bow had a 2.5in shield on it


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Non res 3 day hunt is $90
> 
> annual is $195
> 
> these prices covers deer,turkey,bear





08toxikshooter said:


> come on down man just let me know 65 dollars gets u access to almost 200,000 acres of deer hogs and turkeys.... heres one of my managers from work that hunts alot out there in one afternoon trip.. hes supposed to take me to some honey holes hes got to get me on some turkeys and piggies with the bow still havent shot anything with the bow
> 
> 500 lbs of piggy meat


Let me get this right...$90 for a three day and $65 in the gate to hunt 500lbs hogs!!!! JOE...BE READY IN DA MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M DRIVING!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

fishcatcher said:


> josh the package is on its way to you :smile:


did you see this post earlier Josh?


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> For those that want to turkey hunt with me....this is what you gotta deal with!!


just tell me when and where and I will bring the truck so we can play in the mud.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> i may need to pay you a visit...i wanna smoke me some piggys


me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Let me get this right...$90 for a three day and $65 in the gate to hunt 500lbs hogs!!!! JOE...BE READY IN DA MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M DRIVING!!!!


dang I am ready to go on this one too.That one in the middle really looks like my ex.ukey:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> dang I am ready to go on this one too.That one in the middle really looks like my ex.ukey:


man she must have been pretty hairy :mg: no wonder why she an ex lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Let me get this right...$90 for a three day and $65 in the gate to hunt 500lbs hogs!!!! JOE...BE READY IN DA MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M DRIVING!!!!


come on down. I'll call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> man she must have been pretty hairy :mg: no wonder why she an ex lol


yeah that why I would not have sex with her.ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> just tell me when and where and I will bring the truck so we can play in the mud.


No mud on this rock....takes 45 minutes to get to the top of it on a 4x4 grizz!!


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> yeah that why I would not have sex with her.ukey:


oh man too much info ukey:ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> yeah that why I would not have sex with her.ukey:


I gotta know...which one gets dibs.....Pizza Inn or the HOG????????


----------



## fishcatcher

we should have a xtreme hog hunt.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> come on down. I'll call in sick tomorrow.


We gotta get an Xtreme Hog hunt going here!!!!


----------



## treeman65

Ok decision time for all the open shooters that are going to columbus.Our shoot times suck if we shoot open c so what do we do?
choices
open b 
open a
known 45
semi-lollllllllllllllllllllllllll
heck why not pro I will take on the best of them lollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> we gotta get an xtreme hog hunt going here!!!!


i am game


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> we should have a xtreme hog hunt.


Damn dial sux!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> We gotta get an Xtreme Hog hunt going here!!!!


sounds gooddddddddddddddddddddddd
drink beer hunts some hogs drink some more beer chase some 2 legged hogs.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

James, lets bust up the K45


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Ok decision time for all the open shooters that are going to columbus.Our shoot times suck if we shoot open c so what do we do?
> choices
> open b
> open a
> known 45
> semi-lollllllllllllllllllllllllll
> heck why not pro I will take on the best of them lollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Open B for me


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I gotta know...which one gets dibs.....Pizza Inn or the HOG????????


we will have to stop at pizzia hut you would have dided laughing


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> sounds gooddddddddddddddddddddddd
> drink beer hunts some hogs drink some more beer chase some 2 legged hogs.


that must be a southern thing. we northerner like our womam thinner than that :smile:. i'm game for the beer though :darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Open B for me


come and grow a set will you already.lol
no that sounds ok with me


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> that must be a southern thing. we northerner like our womam thinner than that :smile:. i'm game for the beer though :darkbeer:


oh i have seen skin 2 legged hogs and my ex was from ny


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Ok decision time for all the open shooters that are going to columbus.Our shoot times suck if we shoot open c so what do we do?
> choices
> open b
> open a
> known 45
> semi-lollllllllllllllllllllllllll
> heck why not pro I will take on the best of them lollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


If you shoot K 45...don't you have to shoot it the rest of the year??


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> If you shoot K 45...don't you have to shoot it the rest of the year??


whatever class we move to will be for the rest of the year. good thing is thos e classes all have soy.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that must be a southern thing. we northerner like our womam thinner than that :smile:. i'm game for the beer though :darkbeer:


northerner like our womam thinner toothless:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> come and grow a set will you already.lol
> no that sounds ok with me


you the one shooting in C


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> oh i have seen skin 2 legged hogs and my ex was from ny


lol i know what you talking about all upper body and little itty legs  i bet she was a blond too.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> James, lets bust up the K45


Easy Bryan...i know the cat who won Gainsville!!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> James, lets bust up the K45


its possible but lets see what everyone else says. I do prefer unknown yardage at least one day.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> northerner like our womam thinner toothless:mg:


you got the right :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> East Bryan...i know the cat who won Gainsville!!


shoot I am not skeered of any of them. As a matter of fact you know the nutz that people hang on there trucks I am going to get a set and put on my stool.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> whatever class we move to will be for the rest of the year. good thing is thos e classes all have soy.


Very true!!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> you got the right :teeth:


dang you know my brothers ex wife.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> shoot I am not skeered of any of them. As a matter of fact you know the nutz that people hang on there trucks I am going to get a set and put on my stool.:mg:


get two sets :mg:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> you the one shooting in C


not any more.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> shoot I am not skeered of any of them. As a matter of fact you know the nutz that people hang on there trucks I am going to get a set and put on my stool.:mg:


PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!!!! I freakin dare you!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

dang I need to call and reg. so are we shooting the team shoot or having are own.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> you the one shooting in C


boy if you only knew.:zip:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> did you see this post earlier Josh?


nope but i do now thanks alot man..... but yeah a extreme hog hunt sounds fun might have to figure sumthing out you can get a 3 day pass for like 20 dollars i think to hunt where those were shot if yall are interested just let me know and ill look in to it would be a blast


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!!!! I freakin dare you!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


i double dare you :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## HOYT68

IS THIS THE B STINGER THREAD???????????:mg:
HI MARK HOW YOU DOING BUDDY:teeth:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> dang I need to call and reg. so are we shooting the team shoot or having are own.


I say have our own and we will bring down the roof.Bryan beware I am remember Augusta last year well its on.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: I think you get the hint now.


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> nope but i do now thanks alot man..... but yeah a extreme hog hunt sounds fun might have to figure sumthing out you can get a 3 day pass for like 20 dollars i think to hunt where those were shot if yall are interested just let me know and ill look in to it would be a blast


you welcome glad to help out. just pass it on when you done with it.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> nope but i do now thanks alot man..... but yeah a extreme hog hunt sounds fun might have to figure sumthing out you can get a 3 day pass for like 20 dollars i think to hunt where those were shot if yall are interested just let me know and ill look in to it would be a blast


look in to it man are you kidding....what are you waiting on.


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> IS THIS THE B STINGER THREAD???????????:mg:
> HI MARK HOW YOU DOING BUDDY:teeth:


heck no we all use real stabilizers here. Now go back to the hood.ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I say have our own and we will bring down the roof.Bryan beware I am remember Augusta last year well its on.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: I think you get the hint now.


So dont sign up for the team shoot right


----------



## 12 rings only

hoyt68 said:


> is this the b stinger thread???????????:mg:
> Hi mark how you doing buddy:teeth:


your fired!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

HOYT68 said:


> IS THIS THE B STINGER THREAD???????????:mg:
> HI MARK HOW YOU DOING BUDDY:teeth:


why yes it is. we are talking about how to make it better like the xtreme stab are lol :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> heck no we all use real stabilizers here. Now go back to the hood.ukey:


You have no idea who your dealing with!! 

So how the hell are ya Bill????????????????


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> So dont sign up for the team shoot right


right man


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You have no idea who your dealing with!!
> 
> So how the hell are ya Bill????????????????


why????????????????????????????


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> your fired!!!!!


DAYUM it no warning:mg::mg: ataboy Tom


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you welcome glad to help out. just pass it on when you done with it.





bowman_77 said:


> look in to it man are you kidding....what are you waiting on.


In the dark i am on this....


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> You have no idea who your dealing with!!
> 
> So how the hell are ya Bill????????????????


GOOD TOM, THOUGHT I WOULD GET EVERYONE WORKED UP IT SEEMED TO WORK,FOR MY OLE BUDDY MARK:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> why????????????????????????????


Just playin...Bills certafiable just like the rest of us!!!


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> nope but i do now thanks alot man..... but yeah a extreme hog hunt sounds fun might have to figure sumthing out you can get a 3 day pass for like 20 dollars i think to hunt where those were shot if yall are interested just let me know and ill look in to it would be a blast


here you go Tom


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> In the dark i am on this....


i was talking about the v-bar and Joe is talking about hog hunting


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> GOOD TOM, THOUGHT I WOULD GET EVERYONE WORKED UP IT SEEMED TO WORK,FOR MY OLE BUDDY MARK:teeth:


I know ya better than most of these guys...:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

HOYT68 said:


> GOOD TOM, THOUGHT I WOULD GET EVERYONE WORKED UP IT SEEMED TO WORK,FOR MY OLE BUDDY MARK:teeth:


i knew you were Mark buddy Bill. oh i'm Bill also :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i knew you were Mark buddy Bill. oh i'm Bill also :smile:


Same here I'm Joe the chit strirer


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> DAYUM it no warning:mg::mg: ataboy Tom


The XTREME POLICE is in da HIZZIE....Aint gotta work in the morning, gonna kick azz and take names!!! :mg:

Can't shoot my bows, i gotta do sumtin!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Same here I'm Joe the chit strirer


ain't that the truth :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> here you go Tom


In between shoots, we gotta do this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ain't that the truth :mg:


:bartstush::bartstush:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> In between shoots, we gotta do this!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :bartstush::bartstush:


what you say it not me. i was only argeeing with ya


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what you say it not me. I was only argeeing with ya :d


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :bartstush::bartstush:


Oh my, here we go, another loose cannon gone bi-polar!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Oh my, here we go, another loose cannon gone bi-polar!!!!


:mg::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :mg::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


You and James have something headed to your phones....save it as a ringtone!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Same here I'm Joe the chit strirer



same here I am James THE QUIET ONE.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom that was spot on....:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

wonder where that trouble maker garter snake at tonight lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> you and james have something headed to your phones....save it as a ringtone!!:d


done thats cool


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> wonder where that trouble maker garter snake at tonight lol


Give him time!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom that was spot on....:shade:


Like it did you?????


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> done thats cool


You should hear the whole song!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom how long does it usually take to get those weight dip?


----------



## bowman_77

Tom and James check your phones.....:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom and James check your phones.....:shade:


I will when it quits ringing!! LOL


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> tom and james check your phones.....:shade:


i did lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom how long does it usually take to get those weight dip?


Bill, i have no idea on that.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Bill, i have no idea on that.


thanks. guess i won't see it before this weekend


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom and James check your phones.....:shade:


:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> thanks. guess i won't see it before this weekend


Wish i knew for sure...


----------



## fishcatcher

not your fault buddy. was gonna try them out at this weekend shoot. just have to use my flat liner instead :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> thanks. guess i won't see it before this weekend


good things come to thoses who wait.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> good things come to thoses who wait.


yea yea i still want it now lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> not your fault buddy. was gonna try them out at this weekend shoot. just have to use my flat liner instead :smile:


Good choice!!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea yea i still want it now lol


I know what you mean. I am the same way


----------



## fishcatcher

you done reading yet Toby :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> wonder where that trouble maker garter snake at tonight lol


Careful ya dwarf.....you're liable to get bit in da AZZ!:devil: :dead:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Careful ya dwarf.....you're liable to get bit in da AZZ!:devil: :dead:


i knew you would be around sooner or later :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Careful ya dwarf.....you're liable to get bit in da AZZ!:devil: :dead:


There he is.................


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> There he is.................


dangle that lure and give a wiggle and set the hook lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> dangle that lure and give a wiggle and set the hook lol


You're gonna need some help to set the hook little man!


----------



## fishcatcher

lol i got one on the line. oh wait it's a rough fish ukey: just a little suckers fish. throw back


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You're gonna need some help to set the hook little man!


I see Tobys doing well!! Kim felling better?? DEFINATELY tell her Thank YOU!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol i got one on the line. oh wait it's a rough fish ukey: just a little suckers fish. throw back


Yeah...RIGHHHHHHHT. I would probably just let Kim kick the tar outta ya.... hate to feel bad for pickin on the little guy. Although....seems like the little guy has the biggest mouth!:mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I see Tobys doing well!! Kim felling better?? DEFINATELY tell her Thank YOU!!!!


Yep...she's feelin much better today, but it's starting to come down on me now.ukey: Oh well....perhaps it will last a couple of days for me.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah...RIGHHHHHHHT. I would probably just let Kim kick the tar outta ya.... hate to feel bad for pickin on the little guy. Although....seems like the little guy has the biggest mouth!:mg:


speaking of Kim i sure hope she feel better soon.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> speaking of Kim i sure hope she feel better soon.


Suck up all you want now fish....you done got her hackles up.....she'll be head hunting for YOU now!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep...she's feelin much better today, but it's starting to come down on me now.ukey: Oh well....perhaps it will last a couple of days for me.


Good for her, stinks for you!!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Suck up all you want now fish....you done got her hackles up.....she'll be head hunting for YOU now!


tell her i ain't scare :elf_moon::elf_moon:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> tell her i ain't scare :elf_moon::elf_moon:


Oh you poor, poor, POOR little man.....you have no idea what you're walking into! :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

ok guy talk with yall tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Limb Driver*

Here's my set up, is it like the "MAX"


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> ok guy talk with yall tomorrow.


Well HEY JOE! and....BYE JOE! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe


----------



## fishcatcher

what sight is that Tom?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> ok guy talk with yall tomorrow.


Later Joe.


----------



## RattleSnake1

So how you doin tonight Tom?:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what sight is that Tom?


Sword Centurian...it's the one off my AM-35, i done a sight tape for it, went out to 110 yards!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> So how you doin tonight Tom?:darkbeer:


Doin good, I fired HOYT68 a little while ago...he he!!! And you besides gettin the bug??


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm still trying to get mine sight set. and i have to chrono my bow still


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Doin good, I fired HOYT68 a little while ago...he he!!! And you besides gettin the bug??


I caught that! lol I DO read to catch up from I left off earlier so I'm not completely in the dark when I run my mouth. I don't want to be like some ppl, and I won't mention names (FISH) hahaha:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm still trying to get mine sight set. and i have to chrono my bow still


Does any of the guys you shoot with have a archery program to help get you set up??


----------



## fishcatcher

nope. you kidding me they come to me to help set them up their gear.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I caught that! lol I DO read to catch up from I left off earlier so I'm not completely in the dark when I run my mouth. I don't want to be like some ppl, and I won't mention names (FISH) hahaha:mg:


I do that too, sometimes it's just too much to go back and quote it all....
What did you think of my LD set up...i'm asking cause its the 1st one i have ever messed with.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nope. you kidding me they come to me to help set them up their gear.


Oh, well i'd order Archers Advantage or OT2 and get it over with.


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom those Ld are pretty easy to set up. it's all i use myself.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ok so guys interested in the hog hunting.....200,000 acres on a military installation( Do NOT have to be military to hunt it) for a year long pass is 60 dollars for civilians or 15 dollars a day. must have a hunter education course and ga hunting license to get the permit to hunt on the installation.. no limit on how man you can kill they wwant em gone bc theres so many they cant control it... can hunt hogs with a bow from march1-march21 and then from around march 15-august1.. have to double check on second set of dates....would def be fun to get together and try some out.... i havent been able to get down there yet this year and see what its looking like bc the rivers are all flooded and there is water where there is normally never water from all the rain but heres a link to some of the hogs shot from 1 january to now

http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/wild boar.htm


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh, well i'd order Archers Advantage or OT2 and get it over with.


i download that the other day. still trying to figure it out. i'm so lost in that.


----------



## RattleSnake1

The LD setup looks good Tom! Ya needed to twist some gray in there to match your strings though. The LD's are about one of the easiest rests I've ever seen to setup and tune, but for some reason that dang long cord always had me nervous in the woods. Ripcord is now on our hunting bows.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

talk to yall guys later get to go do jury duty for the next 3 days wahoooooo


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> talk to yall guys later get to go do jury duty for the next 3 days wahoooooo


lucky you :smile: have fun with that Josh.


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> ok so guys interested in the hog hunting.....200,000 acres on a military installation( Do NOT have to be military to hunt it) for a year long pass is 60 dollars for civilians or 15 dollars a day. must have a hunter education course and ga hunting license to get the permit to hunt on the installation.. no limit on how man you can kill they wwant em gone bc theres so many they cant control it... can hunt hogs with a bow from march1-march21 and then from around march 15-august1.. have to double check on second set of dates....would def be fun to get together and try some out.... i havent been able to get down there yet this year and see what its looking like bc the rivers are all flooded and there is water where there is normally never water from all the rain but heres a link to some of the hogs shot from 1 january to now
> 
> http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/wild boar.htm


Well, it look like i'm gonna have to go take the HSC after all....Will the base allow a side arm while bow hunting?? It's a little late to go chasing regs, but will later. Thanks for letting us know about this!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

08toxikshooter said:


> talk to yall guys later get to go do jury duty for the next 3 days wahoooooo


Have a good night. YUCK to the jury duty thing though....Kim is on call all month for that! :angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

guys i'm heading out too. grabbing something to eat and off to bed.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Well, it look like i'm gonna have to go take the HSC after all....Will the base allow a side arm while bow hunting?? It's a little late to go chasing regs, but will later. Thanks for letting us know about this!!


You may be able to take the HSC online Tom. Many states now offer it, and you only need to show up on a scheduled date for the field testing part. It wouldn't hurt you to take it anyway, and I'm surprised you haven't needed it until now unless you haven't done a lot of out of state hunting.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> The LD setup looks good Tom! Ya needed to twist some gray in there to match your strings though. The LD's are about one of the easiest rests I've ever seen to setup and tune, but for some reason that dang long cord always had me nervous in the woods. Ripcord is now on our hunting bows.


I don't have any gray...i thought about it though...I'm pretty sure my quiver's gonna protect the extra cord while walking around in the woods, it's pretty tight to the riser too.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You may be able to take the HSC online Tom. Many states now offer it, and you only need to show up on a scheduled date for the field testing part. It wouldn't hurt you to take it anyway, and I'm surprised you haven't needed it until now unless you haven't done a lot of out of state hunting.


I'm 44, so i get "around it" with my age alot...i have had to quit hunting Ft Campbell and Oak Ridge WMA because of it though. I wouldn't mind to take it, i work every Sat and some Sundays...I only hunt in TN and OH for now, but it looks like everybody here's fixin to burn the roads up this year!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I don't have any gray...i thought about it though...I'm pretty sure my quiver's gonna protect the extra cord while walking around in the woods, it's pretty tight to the riser too.


yep my two piece quiver protect the cord pretty good.


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> talk to yall guys later get to go do jury duty for the next 3 days wahoooooo





fishcatcher said:


> guys i'm heading out too. grabbing something to eat and off to bed.


Later guys.


----------



## fishcatcher

yea i say i was going and i'm still reading this. lol k i'm going now for sure. later guys. i'm having this before bed too. :slice::slice::darkbeer::smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea i say i was going and i'm still reading this. lol k i'm going now for sure. later guys. i'm having this before bed too. :slice::slice::darkbeer::smile:


Sure you can eat all that?????


----------



## RattleSnake1

I would definately get the HSC out of the way Tom for the simple fact so many states are requiring it now. It seems like some even require a bowhunters safety course...trying to remember where I heard that. Either way it's pretty painless and if you can get it done online what the heck.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i download that the other day. still trying to figure it out. i'm so lost in that.


There a little different, but mostly plug in the exact data, and you will get very precise tapes...sorry, i missed this post.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I would definately get the HSC out of the way Tom for the simple fact so many states are requiring it now. It seems like some even require a bowhunters safety course...trying to remember where I heard that. Either way it's pretty painless and if you can get it done online what the heck.


Alaska on the BH course, i aint afraid, just gonna have to take the time....i'll see if TWRA offers it online.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Alaska on the BH course, i aint afraid, just gonna have to take the time....i'll see if TWRA offers it online.


It seems like most of the western states require a HSC just to hunt so if you wanted to go for elk or speed goats you'd need it anyway. I was thinking a northeastern state had the bh course thing too, but I'll have to do some looking again. I wouldn't worry about it, but I have some friends out east that want us to come out and hunt with them sometime.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It seems like most of the western states require a HSC just to hunt so if you wanted to go for elk or speed goats you'd need it anyway. I was thinking a northeastern state had the bh course thing too, but I'll have to do some looking again. I wouldn't worry about it, but I have some friends out east that want us to come out and hunt with them sometime.


I'd like to get after some elk for sure, need to be in better shape than im in now for sure... I'm gonna hit the bed, gotta bunch to do in the morning. You have a good one.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> ok so guys interested in the hog hunting.....200,000 acres on a military installation( Do NOT have to be military to hunt it) for a year long pass is 60 dollars for civilians or 15 dollars a day. must have a hunter education course and ga hunting license to get the permit to hunt on the installation.. no limit on how man you can kill they wwant em gone bc theres so many they cant control it... can hunt hogs with a bow from march1-march21 and then from around march 15-august1.. have to double check on second set of dates....would def be fun to get together and try some out.... i havent been able to get down there yet this year and see what its looking like bc the rivers are all flooded and there is water where there is normally never water from all the rain but heres a link to some of the hogs shot from 1 january to now
> 
> http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/wild boar.htm


im game what part of GA is this.


----------



## timbawolf98

I'm game for the hog hunt as well, keep us posted


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> We gotta get an Xtreme Hog hunt going here!!!!


 Im in as well


treeman65 said:


> shoot I am not skeered of any of them. As a matter of fact you know the nutz that people hang on there trucks I am going to get a set and put on my stool.:mg:


 speaking of the nutz where do you get them



12 rings only said:


> your fired
> 
> you got that right TOM good job:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> same here I am James THE QUIET ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet lol I bet you talk in your sleep
> 
> 
> 
> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom how long does it usually take to get those weight dip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends sometimes i can pick them up the next day but on this batch they are supposed to be ready sometime thursday so they should ship fri
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman65

I got mine you guys need to find yours.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I caught that! lol I DO read to catch up from I left off earlier so I'm not completely in the dark when I run my mouth. I don't want to be like some ppl, and I won't mention names (FISH) hahaha:mg:


good one Toby


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> ok so guys interested in the hog hunting.....200,000 acres on a military installation( Do NOT have to be military to hunt it) for a year long pass is 60 dollars for civilians or 15 dollars a day. must have a hunter education course and ga hunting license to get the permit to hunt on the installation.. no limit on how man you can kill they wwant em gone bc theres so many they cant control it... can hunt hogs with a bow from march1-march21 and then from around march 15-august1.. have to double check on second set of dates....would def be fun to get together and try some out.... i havent been able to get down there yet this year and see what its looking like bc the rivers are all flooded and there is water where there is normally never water from all the rain but heres a link to some of the hogs shot from 1 january to now
> 
> http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/wild boar.htm


Like I said Im Game....Keep us posted.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i download that the other day. still trying to figure it out. i'm so lost in that.


Fish qiut beat around the bush and but the dayum Tap program already.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You may be able to take the HSC online Tom. Many states now offer it, and you only need to show up on a scheduled date for the field testing part. It wouldn't hurt you to take it anyway, and I'm surprised you haven't needed it until now unless you haven't done a lot of out of state hunting.


Might be just as easy to take it. I wanna say if you a certurn age they dont ask for it.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I got mine you guys need to find yours.


I dont like that color.:mg:ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I dont like that color.:mg:ukey:


ME EITHER!ukey: I much prefer *RED**!*:shade:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

im pretty sure that you CAN NOT carry a pistol on your side down there ill have to double check on that onne.....

amd james its just outside of savannah ga right off of interstate 95 

talk top yall guys later off to the courthouse


----------



## fishcatcher

morning team xtreme :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I got mine you guys need to find yours.


It's no wonder James is gonna get a VETTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> your fired
> 
> you got that right TOM good job:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't shoot rite now, gotta do sumtin!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## fishcatcher

It depends sometimes i can pick them up the next day but on this batch they are supposed to be ready sometime thursday so they should ship fri[/QUOTE]


thanks Mark :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> It depends sometimes i can pick them up the next day but on this batch they are supposed to be ready sometime thursday so they should ship fri



thanks Mark :smile:[/QUOTE]

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> APAnTN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't shoot rite now, gotta do sumtin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> what ya doing :smile:
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> what ya doing :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, im fixin to pull a flat tire off the truck!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, im fixin to pull a flat tire off the truck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those flats.
Click to expand...


----------



## bowman_77

I just got back to the staion. We left at 9 and went to are new training center to help do a annual burn for another departmet. & hrs of fighting fire:mg::flame::flame::flame::flame::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> APAnTN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't shoot rite now, gotta do sumtin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE HOW IT IS MARK YOU GOT TO HAVE SOMEONE ELSE DO YOUR DIRTY WORK,NOW YOU REALLY GOT ONE COMIN:teeth::darkbeer:
Click to expand...


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE HOW IT IS MARK YOU GOT TO HAVE SOMEONE ELSE DO YOUR DIRTY WORK,NOW YOU REALLY GOT ONE COMIN:teeth::darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> No he actually took it upon himself to give you the boot Tom takes care of the light work for me:shade:
Click to expand...


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he actually took it upon himself to give you the boot Tom takes care of the light work for me:shade:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOT THIS BOY!!!!
> JUST WAIT FOR THE SOUTHERN SMACK DOWN THIS SPRING THEN CALL ME LIGHT WORK PUNK:darkbeer:
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> APAnTN said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOT THIS BOY!!!!
> JUST WAIT FOR THE SOUTHERN SMACK DOWN THIS SPRING THEN CALL ME LIGHT WORK PUNK:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> Ur azz better call sumbody!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he actually took it upon himself to give you the boot Tom takes care of the light work for me:shade:
> 
> 
> 
> Marks busy building OUR stabs so....I'M the head ZOO KEEPER!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> APAnTN said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOT THIS BOY!!!!
> JUST WAIT FOR THE SOUTHERN SMACK DOWN THIS SPRING THEN CALL ME LIGHT WORK PUNK:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk all the smack you want you will be singing a different tune when you come down
Click to expand...


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk all the smack you want you will be singing a different tune when you come down
> 
> 
> 
> NO SMACK HERE ALL TRUTHBUDDY
Click to expand...


----------



## HOYT68

GOT MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER "JR


12 rings only said:


> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ur azz better call sumbody!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> GOT MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER "JRDUDE...i thought WE were on the team to beat this year...I see how it is...Mark i got your back with this cat!!


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOT MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER "JR
> 
> DUDE...i thought WE were on the team to beat this year...I see how it is...Mark i got your back with this cat!!
> 
> 
> 
> MEOW!!!!!!!!
> MARK NEEDS ALL THE HELP HE CAN GET TOM!!!!!!!!!LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEOW!!!!!!!!
> MARK NEEDS ALL THE HELP HE CAN GET TOM!!!!!!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> OH U JUST DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mg:
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEOW!!!!!!!!
> MARK NEEDS ALL THE HELP HE CAN GET TOM!!!!!!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> GO back to wonderland Alice. Even if you were to beat Mark which is highly unlikely you still would have to get by me.AND THAT JUST WILL NOT HAPPEN.
Click to expand...


----------



## bowman_77

Tom and James here ya go....

http://new.music.yahoo.com/shinedown/videos/view/sound-of-madness--205804989


----------



## bowman_77

OH my I forgot Tom is on dail sux...it will take 3 days for you to watch it.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## HOYT68

treeman65 said:


> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GO back to wonderland Alice. Even if you were to beat Mark which is highly unlikely you still would have to get by me.AND THAT JUST WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS??
> YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME:mg:!!!!!!!!!!:teeth::shade:
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS??
> YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME:mg:!!!!!!!!!!:teeth::shade:
> 
> 
> 
> I told him aaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll about you!! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> OH my I forgot Tom is on dail sux...it will take 3 days for you to watch it.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Thanks for reminding me!!!


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told him aaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll about you!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> IT ALL IN FUN BUDDY!!!!!!!1
> 
> AND WHAT DID YOU TELL HIM TOM????????? GOOD I HOPE:teeth:
Click to expand...


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks for reminding me!!!


No problem buddy...LOL


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS??
> YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME:mg:!!!!!!!!!!:teeth::shade:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard stories and they are not to good.Something about being a squander shot.
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT ALL IN FUN BUDDY!!!!!!!1
> 
> AND WHAT DID YOU TELL HIM TOM????????? GOOD I HOPE:teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's all in fun....I told him you're from OHIO
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard stories and they are not to good.Something about being a squander shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say Bill lit up the indoor 3d down here last year!!
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's all in fun....I told him you're from OHIO
> 
> 
> 
> not that explains it all.lol
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say Bill lit up the indoor 3d down here last year!!
> 
> 
> 
> who cant shoot 20 yds :mg:
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman65

i have to say I do know of one Ohio shooter that can actually shoot tho.


----------



## bowman_77

James how did you like the ASA Delta Indoor Round. I have a meeting tomorrow afternoon to with my shop and the other store shooters to set one up. We just want to try somthing differant.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom you will have a package coming your way tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> who cant shoot 20 yds :mg:
> 
> 
> 
> 39 yards from corner to corner....
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James how did you like the ASA Delta Indoor Round. I have a meeting tomorrow afternoon to with my shop and the other store shooters to set one up. We just want to try somthing differant.


I like the idea of it but the time limit is crazy.I wanted to get some shoots going here but I dont have a good indoor range within an 1 1/2 hr.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i have to say I do know of one Ohio shooter that can actually shoot tho.


Who dat?????


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 39 yards from corner to corner....
> 
> 
> 
> thats more like it.
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom you will have a package coming your way tomorrow.


:teeth::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Who dat?????


girl named Rikki


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Tom you will have a package coming your way tomorrow.


did you recieve a mo.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats more like it.
> 
> 
> 
> :shade:
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> girl named rikki


muh huh!!!:d


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> muh huh!!!:d


do you know her


----------



## fishcatcher

hey guys how every body today.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hey guys how every body today.


tired,pissed off and horny lol


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> did you recieve a mo.


Yes sorry...I got it yesterday. thank you


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> tired,pissed off and horny lol


So you do know me....LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> tired,pissed off and horny lol





bowman_77 said:


> So you do know me....LOL


i'm not gonna even go there lol :smile:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yes sorry...I got it yesterday. thank you


cool


----------



## treeman65

cant wait one more night of work after tonight then I am headed to the coast for a state qualifer.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> do you know her


I know of her...


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm not gonna even go there lol :smile:


You dirty old man....ukey::mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> You dirty old man....ukey::mg:


not me you two :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> cant wait one more night of work after tonight then I am headed to the coast for a state qualifer.


Good luck with that.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> i know of her...


me tooooooooooooooo lollllllllllllllllll


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm not gonna even go there lol :smile:


NOPE!!!
And before you ask....nope Walked out the door and left them on my desk!!
On a better note, your QDs will go out in the morning!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> not me you two :mg:


I'm not old thank you


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck with that.


Well the C4 is ready to stomp some a.. and take names.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> me tooooooooooooooo lollllllllllllllllll


:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: and:slice: then


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> NOPE!!!
> And before you ask....nope Walked out the door and left them on my desk!!
> On a better note, your QDs will go out in the morning!!


lol i figure you get to it sooner on later Tom. no hurry for them. and great on the qd. too bad i won't be here when they arrive. i may be offline for three or four days.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: and:slice: then


oh if you only knew how right you are.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol i figure you get to it sooner on later Tom. no hurry for them. and great on the qd. too bad i won't be here when they arrive. i may be offline for three or four days.


why you going on a snow shoveling expodition


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> cant wait one more night of work after tonight then I am headed to the coast for a state qualifer.


Get em James!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Well the C4 is ready to stomp some a.. and take names.:shade:


My LD is diein to whoop up on some folk. Dayum i hate working weekends, I gotta work sat and all my buddies are going to shoot.:angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> why you going on a snow shoveling expodition


lol no thank you. i had it with snow. still two month left here for snow. just visiting my bro. in wisconsin. doing some fishing and shooting.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i figure you get to it sooner on later Tom. no hurry for them. and great on the qd. too bad i won't be here when they arrive. i may be offline for three or four days.


Having toys waiting on you is cool though!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> why you going on a snow shoveling expodition


His whole street. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Having toys waiting on you is cool though!!


yes well hopefully when i get back there should me a few toys.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol no thank you. i had it with snow. still two month left here for snow. just visiting my bro. in wisconsin. doing some fishing and shooting.


Tell Toby i said "HI"...lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> His whole street. lol


pretty dang close. i do my neighbors house too. might as well since i'm out there already with the snow blower


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Get em James!!


I did some work with wieghts on the stabilizers this week and let me say it holds like a dream.Since I got it in specs and tuned it is tearing up arrows.Not sure if I should have ordered a 65% on the new one or not this is one has the 80% cam and if I do what I am supposed to its there.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh if you only knew how right you are.:mg:


Lets not go there


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Tell Toby i said "HI"...lol


not sure if we gonna get to hook up. about two or more hours apart.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol no thank you. i had it with snow. still two month left here for snow. just visiting my bro. in wisconsin. doing some fishing and shooting.


well I hope you have a good time.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Lets not go there


if I remember when we are in KY I will fill you in on it.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> well I hope you have a good time.


you can't not have a good time fishing and shooting bow :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I did some work with wieghts on the stabilizers this week and let me say it holds like a dream.Since I got it in specs and tuned it is tearing up arrows.Not sure if I should have ordered a 65% on the new one or not this is one has the 80% cam and if I do what I am supposed to its there.


I just wished Mathews would get off there azz and send Mark my cam. I would love to have it and had some pratice with it before Columbus.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I did some work with wieghts on the stabilizers this week and let me say it holds like a dream.Since I got it in specs and tuned it is tearing up arrows.Not sure if I should have ordered a 65% on the new one or not this is one has the 80% cam and if I do what I am supposed to its there.


Thats great!! I still like the 65% better on mine.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you can't not have a good time fishing and shooting bow :smile:


Oh yeah you can.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> My LD is diein to whoop up on some folk. Dayum i hate working weekends, I gotta work sat and all my buddies are going to shoot.:angry:


i dont ever work weekends unless its a bad storm or i volunteer.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thats great!! I still like the 65% better on mine.


I usually dont like 80 for shooting back tension but for some reason it is working good on this bow.It could be in the grip or drawlength.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i dont ever work weekends unless its a bad storm or i volunteer.


gotta take the good with the bad. I only work 10 day a month with the FD


----------



## bowman_77

Will going to a 65% letoff change your DL


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> if I remember when we are in KY I will fill you in on it.


I'll remind you...


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Will going to a 65% letoff change your DL


it might I have never measured true dl with both cams to see.I would like to know and it probably depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'll remind you...


also remind me not to give my number out in pizzia hut.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> it might I have never measured true dl with both cams to see.I would like to know and it probably depends on the manufacturer.


I hope the hell not. Its boarder line now being to long.


----------



## treeman65

is mark a dealer for spot hogg?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i dont ever work weekends unless its a bad storm or i volunteer.


I work every Sat and some Sundays...BUT i'm off on WED and MON alot too, during deer / turkey season, i got the woods to myself!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I hope the hell not. Its boarder line now being to long.[/QUOT\
> you can fix that tho


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I hope the hell not. Its boarder line now being to long.


a 65% cam setting on Spirals shortens the DL up a smidge.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> bowman_77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the hell not. Its boarder line now being to long.[/QUOT\
> you can fix that tho
> 
> 
> 
> twist in the cables
Click to expand...


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> a 65% cam setting on Spirals shortens the DL up a smidge.


I wish it would about 1/2'' but we talking mathews


----------



## fishcatcher

just how much the weight on the stab. weight? i saw someone asking about this today and didn't have a answer


----------



## bowman_77

fish watch out Toby is in the house.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish watch out Toby is in the house.


lol i notice that awhile ago :smile:. hi ya Toby.


----------



## treeman65

Well ASA listened to me about shoot times.But I think I am still changing classes.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> twist in the cables
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, that makes em longer...twist in the string.
Click to expand...


----------



## RattleSnake1

Sheesh....I just show up and Tom is already starting in!:mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> fish watch out Toby is in the house.


That's just funny there! Did fish pay ya to be an early warning system Joe?? lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> bowman_77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, that makes em longer...twist in the string.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom.....I havent done much with dealing with the string. I guess it time I lean.
Click to expand...


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just how much the weight on the stab. weight? i saw someone asking about this today and didn't have a answer


4.66 oz...i just weighed them. Thats the aluminum weights. End cap=2 oz...each additional weight .90 oz.
Each stainless weight is 2.60 oz


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> 4.66 oz...i just weighed them. Thats the aluminum weights. End cap=2 oz...each additional weight .90 oz.
> Each stainless weight is 2.60 oz


thanks Tom :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's just funny there! Did fish pay ya to be an early warning system Joe?? lol


lol no payment buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sheesh....I just show up and Tom is already starting in!:mg:


What did i do....


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Tell Toby i said "HI"...lol


Don't play innocent now Tom....lol Ya'll know I read from the last time on to catch up on things. Besides....Kim is head hunting for fish now.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Well ASA listened to me about shoot times.But I think I am still changing classes.


Thats good!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Don't play innocent now Tom....lol Ya'll know I read from the last time on to catch up on things. Besides....Kim is head hunting for fish now.


Oh...you mean the "yank" from OHIO....oh well...I GOT NUTHIN then!!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Don't play innocent now Tom....lol Ya'll know I read from the last time on to catch up on things. Besides....Kim is head hunting for fish now.


i'm still in hiding :behindsof:chimpeep:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's just funny there! Did fish pay ya to be an early warning system Joe?? lol


I figured I be nice tonite.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Don't play innocent now Tom....lol Ya'll know I read from the last time on to catch up on things. Besides....Kim is head hunting for fish now.


Sure glad i'm on her good side!! At least he's headed up that way, she won't have to hunt too long!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom what were those vanes again.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm still in hiding :behindsof:chimpeep:


Dang fish you have 2 after you now.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Sure glad i'm on her good side!! At least he's headed up that way, she won't have to hunt too long!! lol


hey now she don't need any hint on finding me.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm still in hiding :behindsof:chimpeep:


Hiding hell, your gonna get CLOSER TO HER!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Dang fish you have 2 after you now.


what can i say. i'm popular lol :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

Toby tell Kim I will loan her this  if she needs it.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom what were those vanes again.


which ones?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hiding hell, your gonna get CLOSER TO HER!!!!!!


yea but i'll be on some local lakes and i'm not telling which one either :shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Hiding hell, your gonna get CLOSER TO HER!!!!!!


My thoughts exactly....he's making it easier for her! Ron White said it best... "You can't fix stupid folks.....STUPID IS FOREVA!!!!!!" 
Fish should know better than to get on a woman's bad side....especially HERS! haha


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Toby tell Kim I will loan her this  if she needs it.


hey no help from you either



12 rings only said:


> which ones?


the one i got with the x-ringers


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I figured I be nice tonite.:mg:





bowman_77 said:


> Toby tell Kim I will loan her this  if she needs it.


That lasted oh about....2 minutes.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yea but i'll be on some local lakes and i'm not telling which one either :shade:


I have family up there too....so we got the hook up. Besides fish...you're short like her so you're on her eye level :mg: SUX TO BE YOU!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That lasted oh about....2 minutes.


yea what happen to that being nice :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

Fish is gonna get an


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey no help from you either
> 
> 
> 
> the one i got with the x-ringers


X-Vanes


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I have family up there too....so we got the hook up. Besides fish...you're short like her so you're on her eye level :mg: SUX TO BE YOU!


all i have to say is good luck finding me :teeth:. i'll blend in with the ****** they have up that way.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That lasted oh about....2 minutes.


Opps I forgot you where still here Tom. LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea what happen to that being nice :mg:


:dontknow:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I have family up there too....so we got the hook up. Besides fish...you're short like her so you're on her eye level :mg: SUX TO BE YOU!


oh my.....


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Opps I forgot you where still here Tom. LOL


muh huh!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :dontknow:


lol go figure. thanks alot buddy :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

Toby what is Kim cooking for dinner FISH.:mg::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby tell Kim I will loan her this  if she needs it.


LOL Joe...she has her own with custom loads. I think for light work like fish she'd just throw him a beatin with her bare hands.:set1_punch:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol go figure. thanks alot buddy :smile:


OK OK I'm done fish


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Toby what is Kim cooking for dinner FISH.:mg::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


i'll give you that one. lmao myself :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> Fish is gonna get an


last one fish....yall missed this one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby what is Kim cooking for dinner FISH.:mg::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


Nah.....though if she catches him....it's not going to be pretty! :rofl:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Besides....Kim is head hunting for fish now.


If shes like most ladies she has...USB,UPS,GPS,USPS,and ESPNat her diposal!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> last one fish....yall missed this one.


k i miss that one. man i'm getting a beating tonite


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> nah.....though if she catches him....it's not going to be pretty! :rofl:


pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> k i miss that one. man i'm getting a beating tonite


What did you expect to happen when you ticked off one of the few or is she the girl on the team? There's some things ya just don't do fish, and ya stepped in it big on this one! :eek2:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> k i miss that one. man i'm getting a beating tonite


We have to make up for 4 days your gonna be mia!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


NOPE....for an event like that we'll need sound so I'll have the vid cam!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> We have to make up for 4 days your gonna be mia!!


lol thanks buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE....for an event like that we'll need sound so I'll have the vid cam!


thats what I'm talking about. Xtreme beatdown payper view style :shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE....for an event like that we'll need sound so I'll have the vid cam!





fishcatcher said:


> lol thanks buddy.


Anytime.....


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thats good!!


it all depends on what Mark wants to shoot now.I think we need to go to b and beatdown on Joe.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> it all depends on what Mark wants to shoot now.I think we need to go to b and beatdown on Joe.


Just a shame im fishing that weekend!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> it all depends on what Mark wants to shoot now.I think we need to go to b and beatdown on Joe.


Bring it on.....old man


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Just a shame im fishing that weekend!!


be lucky your fishing.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> thats what I'm talking about. Xtreme beatdown payper view style :shade:


I'm gonna sell tickets!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> be lucky your fishing.


Yeah right...i'l bust your azz in London!!


----------



## bowman_77

like wise in Augusta...I hope I get to come up there for that one


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yeah right...i'l bust your azz in London!!


This should be fun.:moviecorn


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yeah right...i'l bust your azz in London!!


and only if your lucky and the old man chest heels.:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Bring it on.....old man





12 rings only said:


> Yeah right...i'l bust your azz in London!!





RattleSnake1 said:


> This should be fun.:moviecorn


i'm bringing a chair for this one.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm bringing a chair for this one.


they make em that small


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> and only if your lucky and the old man chest heels.:mg:


oh low blow. Tom is gonna kick your azz for sure now :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> they make em that small


Tom kick him once for me too will ya.


----------



## drockw

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks Joe! Although IT'S ABOUT TIME! hahaha





treeman65 said:


> it all depends on what Mark wants to shoot now.I think we need to go to b and beatdown on Joe.


Lemme know what you and mark do James and I'll step up with ya... I aim skeered

nothin to lose either... If I lose to u old fellerS I can blame it on lack of experience since I'm so young... If I win... You all just may have to call it a day lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> they make em that small


:mg: OH SNAP!! Nicely played Joe!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh low blow. Tom is gonna kick your azz for sure now :smile:


I will be the Pro rubber deer stalker by then....I hope!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

better yet my money is on James. he's gonna give you a really good smacking and take all your crispies :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh low blow. Tom is gonna kick your azz for sure now :smile:


what....stating facts...old and wounded


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom kick him once for me too will ya.


The bow will do ALL the kicking!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: OH SNAP!! Nicely played Joe!!! :thumbs_up


Why thank you.....lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> better yet my money is on James. he's gonna give you a really good smacking and take all your crispies :mg:


then you woke up....


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> what....stating facts...old and wounded


hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> what....stating facts...old and wounded


Nothin like kickin' a guy when he's down! lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> then you woke up....


we will see to that one lol.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nothin like kickin' a guy when he's down! lol


Nothing better then a online AZZ KICKIN:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

Fish just be happy we left you alone for a few minutes.


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks buddy. you guys are moving too fast for me today. watching hockey and speed skating at the same time doesn't help


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Nothing better then a online AZZ KICKIN:shade:


Ohhhh....big bad Joe....the CYBER TOUGH GUY!


----------



## bowman_77

Tom how far is London from you.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nothin like kickin' a guy when he's down! lol





bowman_77 said:


> Nothing better then a online AZZ KICKIN:shade:


You all think your funny don't you...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom how far is London from you.


I'm not tellin....you made me mad!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'm not tellin....you made me mad!!


lol....:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys i'm off to bed. have a good nite folks.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Fish just be happy we left you alone for a few minutes.


It gets boring pickin on fish....he pouts!:crybaby2::aww: hahaha


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> lol....:darkbeer:


Dammit.........go ahead and laugh...i still ain't tellin!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> k guys i'm off to bed. have a good nite folks.


see ya fish. have a good one


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> k guys i'm off to bed. have a good nite folks.


See...he knows we're gonna start in on him again so he's taking off! lol 


Later Fish.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> It gets boring pickin on fish....he pouts!:crybaby2::aww: hahaha


Toby you can add another one to that list....:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> k guys i'm off to bed. have a good nite folks.


Oh just go ahead and leave me here to fend for my self....Later Bill, Have a good time on your trip!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Toby you can add another one to that list....:zip:


I damwell know i'm not tellin NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

lol thanks Toby and i don't pout. :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Dammit.........go ahead and laugh...i still ain't tellin!!!!!!


Now Now Tom


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Oh just go ahead and leave me here to fend for my self....Later Bill, Have a good time on your trip!!


oh yeah fish have a safe trip and try and avoid Kim


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby you can add another one to that list....:zip:


Careful Joe....Tom's gonna give ya TO or he'll just fire ya! :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh just go ahead and leave me here to fend for my self....Later Bill, Have a good time on your trip!!


sorry Tom but at least they not picking on me now :mg: gotta go before they change their mind.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I damwell know i'm not tellin NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


What....I didnt call anyones name Tom


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> sorry Tom but at least they not picking on me now :mg: gotta go before they change their mind.:mg:


RUN COWARD....RUNNNNNN! lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> sorry Tom but at least they not picking on me now :mg: gotta go before they change their mind.:mg:


Thats wrong fish. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

It takes me about an hour and a half to get to london....THERE i said it....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It takes me about an hour and a half to get to london....THERE i said it....


Thanks now was that so hard.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> It takes me about an hour and a half to get to london....THERE i said it....


SEE! Good boy....now that wasn't so hard was it?!? lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks now was that so hard.





RattleSnake1 said:


> SEE! Good boy....now that wasn't so hard was it?!? lol


Whoa GREAT minds think alike...lol
It sux pretty bad looking at 3 bows and not being able to shoot at all. I haven't tied the loop on tha Alpha Burner yet...i'd be too tempted!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Whoa GREAT minds think alike...lol
> It sux pretty bad looking at 3 bows and not being able to shoot at all. I haven't tied the loop on tha Alpha Burner yet...i'd be too tempted!!


I bet it is.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Whoa GREAT minds think alike...lol
> It sux pretty bad looking at 3 bows and not being able to shoot at all. I haven't tied the loop on tha Alpha Burner yet...i'd be too tempted!!


Don't push it Tom. Better to let it heal properly than aggrevate worse by doing something stupid. Yeah I know.....we're men...it's in our nature!


----------



## bowman_77

Im outa here too. Its been a long day. We'll chat more tonite.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Joe. We do know you're takin off though before Tom puts ya in TO! haha


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> better yet my money is on James. he's gonna give you a really good smacking and take all your crispies :mg:


They are slow learns seeing that didnt learn anything from Gainesville.Thats ok I will just keep taking their money.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> They are slow learns seeing that didnt learn anything from Gainesville.Thats ok I will just keep taking their money.


Gonna be you n me in London!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I bet it is.





RattleSnake1 said:


> Don't push it Tom. Better to let it heal properly than aggrevate worse by doing something stupid. Yeah I know.....we're men...it's in our nature!


If i had a job that wasn't so hard on it, it might heal up faster.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Gonna be you n me in London!!!


just bring a fresh crispy with you/


----------



## RattleSnake1

Tom...I was going to ask you if you served the area on your cord for your LD? I feel for ya just chompin at the bit to shoot the new rig and being on the DL for now.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom...I was going to ask you if you served the area on your cord for your LD? I feel for ya just chompin at the bit to shoot the new rig and being on the DL for now.


No but i can, does it slip if you don't??


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> just bring a fresh crispy with you/


James, you don't understand...i don't want yours, and youre not gettin mine. WE are taking ALL OF THIERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> No but i can, does it slip if you don't??


If you just have the strands run through the hole where the normal cord goes I would serve it yes! I think it will hold better and offer a little more protection to the cord. :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> If you just have the strands run through the hole where the normal cord goes I would serve it yes! I think it will hold better and offer a little more protection to the cord. :wink:


Thanks...i just put a little and i mean a little pressure on the rest tie-in...popped right out. Now i have something to do after work!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Thanks...i just put a little and i mean a little pressure on the rest tie-in...popped right out. Now i have something to do after work!! lol


Better to find out now than on the range or worse....at a shoot when there's crispies on the line!:darkbeer: My string man serves them an inch above and below the "arm" where the cord goes through to allow for change in dw because with cranking limbs in and out changes the cord length.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> James, you don't understand...i don't want yours, and youre not gettin mine. WE are taking ALL OF THIERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So are you guys pairing up for the team shoot or what? James seems to want to take EVERYBODY'S crispies! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Better to find out now than on the range or worse....at a shoot when there's crispies on the line!:darkbeer: My string man serves them an inch above and below the "arm" where the cord goes through to allow for change in dw because with cranking limbs in and out changes the cord length.


The only thing that will be on the line with this bow is birds and bucks!! Talk about pissed off!!! Thanks for the tip too!!! I have something in mind to fix it...it's gonna have to wait, i gotta get some rest. And if James will have the OLD HURT ONE on his team, i'll be there!! Toby have a good one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> The only thing that will be on the line with this bow is birds and bucks!! Talk about pissed off!!! Thanks for the tip too!!! I have something in mind to fix it...it's gonna have to wait, i gotta get some rest. And if James will have the OLD HURT ONE on his team, i'll be there!! Toby have a good one.


Take care bud, and let me know your idea to the fix! Talk to ya later.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> The only thing that will be on the line with this bow is birds and bucks!! Talk about pissed off!!! Thanks for the tip too!!! I have something in mind to fix it...it's gonna have to wait, i gotta get some rest. And if James will have the OLD HURT ONE on his team, i'll be there!! Toby have a good one.


of course I would.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James, you don't understand...i don't want yours, and youre not gettin mine. WE are taking ALL OF THIERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sounds good to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

OMG TOM.......Your my Buddy, I feel warm and fuzzzy.:shade: lmao


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS??
> YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME:mg:!!!!!!!!!!:teeth::shade:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh trust me James and everyone else know about you :shade:
> 
> 
> 
> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> girl named Rikki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill I bet she dont even shoot the kids peg like you
> 
> 
> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are slow learns seeing that didnt learn anything from Gainesville.Thats ok I will just keep taking their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better hope they are paying out for 2nd place then cause i plan on getting some autographs this time
> 
> 
> 
> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APAnTN said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOT THIS BOY!!!!
> JUST WAIT FOR THE SOUTHERN SMACK DOWN THIS SPRING THEN CALL ME LIGHT WORK PUNK:darkbeer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are forgetting ive seen you shoot ukey: remember Smyth CO.
> 
> 
> 
> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEOW!!!!!!!!
> MARK NEEDS ALL THE HELP HE CAN GET TOM!!!!!!!!!LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it, i knew it you are purring like a little kitty cat
> 
> 
> 
> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOYT68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GO back to wonderland Alice. Even if you were to beat Mark which is highly unlikely you still would have to get by me.AND THAT JUST WILL NOT HAPPEN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill we have found you a new name from now on its ALICE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bowman_77

Morning team


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> Bill we have found you a new name from now on its ALICE


That's just funny right there!  It's a bad idea to step on the boss' toes! lol:mg:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

are the open c shoot times change for columbus or is the change that they are talking about on the asa forum for later in the year


----------



## APAnTN

hey guys and gals i just got Bill's (Hoyt68) stab finished I think hes finally coming out of the closet:shade:


----------



## APAnTN

I also got a skulz back as well


----------



## 08toxikshooter

they both look good i think mine should be here 2mrw


----------



## fishcatcher

those stab. sure do looks good. hoping to get mine soon too.:smile:


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> those stab. sure do looks good. hoping to get mine soon too.:smile:


Ive got them built and im waiting on Tom to get me your address


----------



## asa_low12

I got my xtreme stabs today (27" and 10" flatliners). All that weight on the end of my front stab has slowed my pin down tremendously. However my stab jumps up and down after the shot a Lot. Is this normal for having so much weight on the end of the front stab? Or is it because of the length 27"? Or a combination of both? I have shot long stabs for a long time but I always shot a 24" with very little weight out front. 

It's cool that my bow just sits there after the shot and doesn't tip down or to the side. It just stays still except for the stab bouncing.


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> Ive got them built and im waiting on Tom to get me your address


Mark you should have my address already :smile:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bill got the bracket today thanks alot man


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> hey guys and gals i just got Bill's (Hoyt68) stab finished I think hes finally coming out of the closet:shade:


SAY WHAT YOU WANT ABOUT ME PUNK BUT THAT STAB LOOKS AWESOME.
I ALL WANT IS WHEN I BEAT YOU THIS SPRING YOU POST ON HERE WHO YOUR DADDY IS!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> bill got the bracket today thanks alot man


cool Josh i hope it work for you. :smile:


----------



## APAnTN

asa_low12 said:


> I got my xtreme stabs today (27" and 10" flatliners). All that weight on the end of my front stab has slowed my pin down tremendously. However my stab jumps up and down after the shot a Lot. Is this normal for having so much weight on the end of the front stab? Or is it because of the length 27"? Or a combination of both? I have shot long stabs for a long time but I always shot a 24" with very little weight out front.
> 
> It's cool that my bow just sits there after the shot and doesn't tip down or to the side. It just stays still except for the stab bouncing.


When you load alot weight on the front of the small dia stab it magnifies any flex in the shaft If you try little weight on the front im sure you wont see the flex yo uare talking about. Im hoping to have my large Dia shafts avaliable soon 

mark


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> cool Josh i hope it work for you. :smile:


sure it will just waiting for my long bar noww lol was hopin it might pop in today but it didnt owell hopefully 2mrww still waiting for my new lenses from tp and o yea a new bow from athens lol


----------



## APAnTN

08toxikshooter said:


> sure it will just waiting for my long bar noww lol was hopin it might pop in today but it didnt owell hopefully 2mrww still waiting for my new lenses from tp and o yea a new bow from athens lol


It should be there any day I would think


----------



## 08toxikshooter

APAnTN said:


> It should be there any day I would think


yeah its all good mark it should be here 2mrw no big deal be worth the wait........


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> of course I would.





treeman65 said:


> sounds good to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:shade:


That's all i gotta say about that!!


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> SAY WHAT YOU WANT ABOUT ME PUNK BUT THAT STAB LOOKS AWESOME.
> I ALL WANT IS WHEN I BEAT YOU THIS SPRING YOU POST ON HERE WHO YOUR DADDY IS!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


Too bad you like it soooo much...i just went by and BOUGHT IT!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Too bad you like it soooo much...i just went by and BOUGHT IT!!!!!!:mg:


So you coming out of the closet Tom.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> OMG TOM.......Your my Buddy, I feel warm and fuzzzy.:shade: lmao


:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> So you coming out of the closet Tom.


Nope...it's nice and dark in there....


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> I just got back to the staion. We left at 9 and went to are new training center to help do a annual burn for another departmet. & hrs of fighting fire:mg::flame::flame::flame::flame::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


Here is a lil pic of yesterday.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Here is a lil pic of yesterday.
> View attachment 728553


You look a little heated.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You look a little heated.


The hottest that room got was 380 degs. The bed room fire up stairs was pushing 625-650 degs. But thats not hot.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Take care bud, and let me know your idea to the fix! Talk to ya later.


What do you think????


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> The hottest that room got was 380 degs. The bed room fire up stairs was pushing 625-650 degs. But thats not hot.


I don't know how you do it brother!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I don't know how you do it brother!!


its one hell of an adrenalin rush.But its not all fun and games.


----------



## txarcher1

APAnTN said:


> When you load alot weight on the front of the small dia stab it magnifies any flex in the shaft If you try little weight on the front im sure you wont see the flex yo uare talking about. Im hoping to have my large Dia shafts avaliable soon
> 
> mark


*Hey Mark, Help me out. You have been talking about a new Stabilizer with adjustable weights. You have shown us some pics of it. Now you are saying your going to increase the Dia. of your shafts. Are you going to come out with one new stab, Large Dia. with adjustable weights? or Smaller Dia. shaft with adjustable weights? Have been waiting patiently since the first of the year for something. Just asking.*


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> SAY WHAT YOU WANT ABOUT ME PUNK BUT THAT STAB LOOKS AWESOME.
> I ALL WANT IS WHEN I BEAT YOU THIS SPRING YOU POST ON HERE WHO YOUR DADDY IS!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


nice looking stabilizer


----------



## bowman_77

txarcher1 said:


> *Hey Mark, Help me out. You have been talking about a new Stabilizer with adjustable weights. You have shown us some pics of it. Now you are saying your going to increase the Dia. of your shafts. Are you going to come out with one new stab, Large Dia. with adjustable weights? or Smaller Dia. shaft with adjustable weights? Have been waiting patiently since the first of the year for something. Just asking.*


The new stab will have a larger dia. shaft and adjustable weight.


----------



## txarcher1

*Possible Date?*


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> are the open c shoot times change for columbus or is the change that they are talking about on the asa forum for later in the year


open c shoots at 8 on saturday and noon on sunday in columbus.After that they are supposed to change for the better thanks to me for stepping on toes.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> open c shoots at 8 on saturday and noon on sunday in columbus.After that they are supposed to change for the better thanks to me for stepping on toes.



gotcha thanks for the info was just curios


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> When you load alot weight on the front of the small dia stab it magnifies any flex in the shaft If you try little weight on the front im sure you wont see the flex yo uare talking about. Im hoping to have my large Dia shafts avaliable soon
> 
> mark


X2 I have never used much weight on the front until I tried the flatliners since then my pins has sat there better than it ever has.Yes it is normal to see what your are seeing after the shot but the new ones should calm that down alot.AS long as you are following thru with your shot it will not hurt anything and you will see this affect on any stabilizer with alot of weight.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> its one hell of an adrenalin rush.But its not all fun and games.


I can't imagine....VERY thankful we have guys like you all doing the tough jobs for sure!!:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> gotcha thanks for the info was just curios


are you shooting c in columbus?I talked with Mark and we decide to stay there until we will out.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I can't imagine....VERY thankful we have guys like you all doing the tough jobs for sure!!:darkbeer:


yes we are forunate for the guys that do these jobs.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I can't imagine....VERY thankful we have guys like you all doing the tough jobs for sure!!:darkbeer:





treeman65 said:


> yes we are forunate for the guys that do these jobs.


thanks guys


----------



## bowman_77

txarcher1 said:


> *Possible Date?*


Not sure....but It want be long. I hope.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> are you shooting c in columbus?I talked with Mark and we decide to stay there until we will out.


yeah im stickin with open c......... have yall decided about the team shoot on friday if yall were gonna just do a extreme shoot if so what time if yall know yet?


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah im stickin with open c......... have yall decided about the team shoot on friday if yall were gonna just do a extreme shoot if so what time if yall know yet?


So far me,joe and Bryan have agreed to an xtreme team shoot,I beleive Mark with too.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> So far me,joe and Bryan have agreed to an xtreme team shoot,I beleive Mark with too.



depending on when yall do it if im there im game to but depends on when yall do it im gonna try and be there by noon on friday not sure if its gonna happen or not tho


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> So far me,joe and Bryan have agreed to an xtreme team shoot,I beleive Mark with too.


you can diff. count me in


----------



## treeman65

i think we should try for 1 or 130 gives everyone time to get there.I will be there all afternoon.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> i think we should try for 1 or 130 gives everyone time to get there.I will be there all afternoon.


sounds good when it gets a little closer to time ill figure out when exactly we are leaving i no i have to go by my work bfore i head that way but my goal is to get there by about 1 or 2 at the latest so like i said if i get there in time im game


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i think we should try for 1 or 130 gives everyone time to get there.I will be there all afternoon.


I almost didnt have a bow to shoot after this afternoon. I was checking the poundage and must have pulled the bow side ways or somthing and the string jumped off the idler wheen and stoped on the top limb.:mg: It wasnt good.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> sounds good when it gets a little closer to time ill figure out when exactly we are leaving i no i have to go by my work bfore i head that way but my goal is to get there by about 1 or 2 at the latest so like i said if i get there in time im game


just let us know.you need to be there for the smackdown so I can get a crispy from you.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> just let us know.you need to be there for the smackdown so I can get a crispy from you.


lost me there lol....first evers hoot like this ill be 2


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I almost didnt have a bow to shoot after this afternoon. I was checking the poundage and must have pulled the bow side ways or somthing and the string jumped off the idler wheen and stoped on the top limb.:mg: It wasnt good.


thats def not good cant be messing stuff up lol


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> thats def not good cant be messing stuff up lol


Yeah it wasnt pretty. I have a string on order. The one I won on christams day from Dave at SIXX strings. I wish it would hurry up and come in so I could put it on and break it in.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah it wasnt pretty. I have a string on order. The one I won on christams day from Dave at SIXX strings. I wish it would hurry up and come in so I could put it on and break it in.


wow you still didn't get them yet :mg:. i remeber that thread it was blowing up so fast too.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> wow you still didn't get them yet :mg:. i remeber that thread it was blowing up so fast too.


Oh no....I didnt mean I ordered them then....I placed the order on the 9th of this month. Sorry I should have said that. 

Yeah I had a blast that night.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey Josh will that v-bar work out for you?


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Oh no....I didnt mean I ordered them then....I placed the order on the 9th of this month. Sorry I should have said that.
> 
> Yeah I had a blast that night.


whew you had me thinking wow he must be very busy :mg:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> lost me there lol....first evers hoot like this ill be 2


smackdown is usually about 4 or 430 on friday for everyone that is not skeerd.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah it wasnt pretty. I have a string on order. The one I won on christams day from Dave at SIXX strings. I wish it would hurry up and come in so I could put it on and break it in.


if you ordered proline you would not have to brak them in. I am glad you didnt hurt the bow.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> i almost didnt have a bow to shoot after this afternoon. I was checking the poundage and must have pulled the bow side ways or somthing and the string jumped off the idler wheen and stoped on the top limb.:mg: It wasnt good.





bowman_77 said:


> yeah it wasnt pretty. I have a string on order. The one i won on christams day from dave at sixx strings. I wish it would hurry up and come in so i could put it on and break it in.


ouch!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> if you ordered proline you would not have to brak them in. I am glad you didnt hurt the bow.


Me too!!!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> hey Josh will that v-bar work out for you?



yeah should work out fine put it on the bow should get the main bar 2mrww and try and shoot it sum... i still got to get my boww completly set up lol for columbus:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah should work out fine put it on the bow should get the main bar 2mrww and try and shoot it sum... i still got to get my boww completly set up lol for columbus:darkbeer:


that's ok i got a shoot on sunday. i move my rest today and fletching arrows right now :smile:. hopefully i get to shoot some on saturday and get her dial in.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> if you ordered proline you would not have to brak them in. I am glad you didnt hurt the bow.


I apply for Proline.Still waiting


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> smackdown is usually about 4 or 430 on friday for everyone that is not skeerd.


is the smackdown a shoot on its on or what? how does It work.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I apply for Proline.Still waiting


me too. I finnally met Joe in Gainesville.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> ouch!!!!


I was thinking when it happen was This is really what I need. You dum AZZ


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> that's ok i got a shoot on sunday. i move my rest today and fletching arrows right now :smile:. hopefully i get to shoot some on saturday and get her dial in.


fun fun fun i still have to do everything pput my axcel sight back on there waiting on my new tp lense which should come 2mrw with my stab so get both of those on it get my arrows at 280 fps they are at 295 right now at 28.5/70 tipping the scales at 400 grains so figured i wowuld drop poundage down to like 63 n start there still got to figure out something to use for a tape on my sight for my yardages gonna be a fun 2 weeks lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> is the smackdown a shoot on its on or what? how does It work.


I get the group a time on the simms range and we all shoot together.Anything goes with no touching or messing with equipment.Then after I beat you all down you sign a crispy over to me.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom do you drive back and forth to London or do you stay there. I will prob. be going if everything work out for me.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> I get the group a time on the simms range and we all shoot together.Anything goes with no touching or messing with equipment.Then after I beat you all down you sign a crispy over to me.


no touching or messing with equipment so no moving sights??


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I get the group a time on the simms range and we all shoot together.Anything goes with no touching or messing with equipment.Then after I beat you all down you sign a crispy over to me.


Oh ok Im good with everything but the crispy. Cause thats not happen even with a blowed up bow.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> no touching or messing with equipment so no moving sights??


No he means head games with each other. everything is game put touching you or equip. while shooting. MAJOR trash talking in other words


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> no touching or messing with equipment so no moving sights??


no you can set your sight, Its no messing with other peoples equipment


----------



## 08toxikshooter

o gotcha lol my bad


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> No he means head games with each other. everything is game put touching you or equip. while shooting. MAJOR trash talking in other words


Its game on in Columbus I will not be quiet like gainesville cause I wont be sick.Did you say you go to camden sc to shoot?


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> o gotcha lol my bad


just drop off your crispy and shake hands cause you already lost.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Its game on in Columbus I will not be quiet like gainesville cause I wont be sick.Did you say you go to camden sc to shoot?


Yeah and I sucked MAJOR AZZ too. It was ugly. Made me wanna ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## treeman65

i cant wait to shoot the qualifer saturday


----------



## fishcatcher

yea my stabs will be ship tomorrow :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> just drop off your crispy and shake hands cause you already lost.:mg:


make it out to Joe Vines :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah and I sucked MAJOR AZZ too. It was ugly. Made me wanna ukey:ukey:ukey:


let me know next time you go there cause its not that far from me.The hunting lodge that I help is about 45 minutes from there.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom do you drive back and forth to London or do you stay there. I will prob. be going if everything work out for me.


Not sure yet...i could, but that will get old quick!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i cant wait to shoot the qualifer saturday


Good luck..Hope you blow it out of the water.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck..Hope you blow it out of the water.


thanks we are shooting half marked and I usual nail the yardage at this club.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Not sure yet...i could, but that will get old quick!!!


we could stay at pizzia hut lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## treeman65

wish my new bow would get here.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> let me know next time you go there cause its not that far from me.The hunting lodge that I help is about 45 minutes from there.


There last shoot is the weekend of Columbus....SC is screwed up the way they run there 3D. There 1st leg of the state champ. is thes weekend. then thay have one more to have a state upper state champ and a lower state champ. then they have a shoot off for over all state champ.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> wish my new bow would get here.


then you gonna loan me the other C4


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> There last shoot is the weekend of Columbus....SC is screwed up the way they run there 3D. There 1st leg of the state champ. is thes weekend. then thay have one more to have a state upper state champ and a lower state champ. then they have a shoot off for over all state champ.


is that asa state championship?


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> What do you think????


Looks good Tom, but it doesn't look like serving. Is that heat shrink?:twitch:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i cant wait to shoot the qualifer saturday


Tear them a new one James!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea my stabs will be ship tomorrow :teeth:


Yes they do!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> we could stay at pizzia hut lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll nnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Looks good Tom, but it doesn't look like serving. Is that heat shrink?:twitch:


It's serving.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> is that asa state championship?


I dont know for sure. But I dont beleave so.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> It's serving.


Then you did a nice TIGHT job on it. Nice work bud!:thumbs_up :shade:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> wish my new bow would get here.


me and you both man i got one on order to doubt it will be here for columbus tho owewll


----------



## treeman65

Joe their ASA state championship is JULY 10-11 at Lake Marion
I might go shoot it on and then come back and shoot Nc on sunday. Boy it would be nice to win 2 state championships in the same weekend.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> me and you both man i got one on order to doubt it will be here for columbus tho owewll


what did you order? mine is supposed to be here this week but I am not shooting it till after columbus.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe their ASA state championship is JULY 10-11 at Lake Marion
> I might go shoot it on and then come back and shoot Nc on sunday. Boy it would be nice to win 2 state championships in the same weekend.:mg:


Have to look in to that. I need to go and shoot a quilifer tho.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe their ASA state championship is JULY 10-11 at Lake Marion
> I might go shoot it on and then come back and shoot Nc on sunday. Boy it would be nice to win 2 state championships in the same weekend.:mg:


where did you find them dates at.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> where did you find them dates at.


asa website


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Then you did a nice TIGHT job on it. Nice work bud!:thumbs_up :shade:


You can thank Mike at H&M!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Joe their ASA state championship is JULY 10-11 at Lake Marion
> I might go shoot it on and then come back and shoot Nc on sunday. Boy it would be nice to win 2 state championships in the same weekend.:mg:


I'm not shooting TN's state this year...going to London to shoot thiers!!! I can drive up, shoot, and be on the way home before i can make it to TN's site for state this year.


----------



## bowman_77

Does GA not have one, if they do I cant seem to find it


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'm not shooting TN's state this year...going to London to shoot thiers!!! I can drive up, shoot, and be on the way home before i can make it to TN's site for state this year.


I am shooting VA ,NC and possibly SC this year. I need to win NC and VA.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Does GA not have one, if they do I cant seem to find it


I think so but if the clubs have not sent in there ASA memberships stuff for the year it wont be post till then.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I think so but if the clubs have not sent in there ASA memberships stuff for the year it wont be post till then.


That's why my club lost the bid this year...it's at DEE's club again!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That's why my club lost the bid this year...it's at DEE's club again!!


go figure


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> go figure


No kidding..................


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> No kidding..................


he is something else online he attempts to talk smack but in person he is quiet as a field mouse.


----------



## bowman_77

yall talking about Fish again


----------



## bowman_77

:dontknow:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> yall talking about Fish again


no dee


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no dee


Yeah I know...Just tring to get a bite.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no dee


What James said..................................


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah I know...Just tring to get a bite.


they both wish they had some smack


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> they both wish they had some smack


:mg:......lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah I know...Just tring to get a bite.


I need 5 BIG ones on the 5th!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> they both wish they had some smack





bowman_77 said:


> :mg:......lol


That will get him to show!!!:teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I need 5 BIG ones on the 5th!!!!


Why yes you do...Good luck buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Why yes you do...Good luck buddy.


I won the last major tourney i fished, hope to keep the fire lit!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I won the last major tourney i fished, hope to keep the fire lit!!!!


good luck do you have any walleyes over that way


----------



## bowman_77

Fire.....SUM body say fire.....where be....



You throw the crank bait and you'll have all the fire you can handle.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good luck do you have any walleyes over that way


Thanks guys!! OH YEAH...we got walleyes!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Fire.....SUM body say fire.....where be....
> 
> 
> 
> You throw the crank bait and you'll have all the fire you can handle.


Maybe i should have said it different....Yep the little plugs, and maybe just maybe...i better be quiet, there guys on here that might fish it.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thanks guys!! OH YEAH...we got walleyes!!!!


oh buddy when are you taking me fishing,lol I used to live in the walleye captiol.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Maybe i should have said it different....Yep the little plugs, and maybe just maybe...i better be quiet, there guys on here that might fish it.


lol


----------



## bowman_77

Later guys...Im off to bed


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*HEY FISH....On Wisconsin*

Whoop Whoop!!! Its Friday.....Tobys Birthday. Stop in and give him some crap. LOL Be Safe all.....

Stay out of my state fish!!! We Bowfish here too! :darkbeer:

Be careful I know where you will be this weekend.:set1_punch: :dead:
:crybaby2:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Whoop Whoop!!! Its Friday.....Tobys Birthday. Stop in and give him some crap. LOL Be Safe all.....
> 
> Stay out of my state fish!!! We Bowfish here too! :darkbeer:
> 
> Be careful I know where you will be this weekend.:set1_punch: :dead:
> :crybaby2:


wow are you sneaky comming in here when nobody is around.
HAPPY birthday Toby.:wav:ccasion13:ccasion13:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Whoop Whoop!!! Its Friday.....Tobys Birthday. Stop in and give him some crap. LOL Be Safe all.....
> 
> Stay out of my state fish!!! We Bowfish here too! :darkbeer:
> 
> Be careful I know where you will be this weekend.:set1_punch: :dead:
> :crybaby2:


Good morning to the LADY...and the rest of the staff!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> wow are you sneaky comming in here when nobody is around.
> HAPPY birthday Toby.:wav:ccasion13:ccasion13:


HAPPY B-DAY Brother!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh buddy when are you taking me fishing,lol I used to live in the walleye captiol.


When i had my Bullet, i would tow it to the Detroit River every may and catch the walleye spawn!! Them locals didn't like it when that big Merc was running!!


----------



## APAnTN

txarcher1 said:


> *Hey Mark, Help me out. You have been talking about a new Stabilizer with adjustable weights. You have shown us some pics of it. Now you are saying your going to increase the Dia. of your shafts. Are you going to come out with one new stab, Large Dia. with adjustable weights? or Smaller Dia. shaft with adjustable weights? Have been waiting patiently since the first of the year for something. Just asking.*


The new stab is a large dia ultra stiff shaft which should be ready in about a week. They shiped me some carbon wed but im unsure how many they sent. My componets should be done next week as well. 

Mark



treeman65 said:


> So far me,joe and Bryan have agreed to an xtreme team shoot,I beleive Mark with too.


Oh yea if I make it in time im in fo sho:shade:


----------



## APAnTN

Happy birthday Toby have one on me:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Whoop Whoop!!! Its Friday.....Tobys Birthday. Stop in and give him some crap. LOL Be Safe all.....
> 
> Stay out of my state fish!!! We Bowfish here too! :darkbeer:
> 
> Be careful I know where you will be this weekend.:set1_punch: :dead:
> :crybaby2:



hey happy birthday Toby :darkbeer:

Kim i'm still in hiding from you. :smile:

morning team


----------



## bowman_77

:darkbeer: Have another Toby. Happy B-Day


----------



## RattleSnake1

Thanks Fellas! It just may be time for a :beer: or maybe a FEW! haha


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Whoop Whoop!!! Its Friday.....Tobys Birthday. *Stop in and give him some crap.* LOL Be Safe all.....
> 
> Stay out of my state fish!!! We Bowfish here too! :darkbeer:
> 
> Be careful I know where you will be this weekend.:set1_punch: :dead:
> :crybaby2:


Geeez...thanks honey! Nothing like unleashing the hounds on me! lol The rest of that post is just hilarious!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

well my long bar is at the house and im at work


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> well my long bar is at the house and im at work


I dont want to hear any excuse in the smackdown in Columbus now.:shade:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> I dont want to hear any excuse in the smackdown in Columbus now.:shade:


lol there wont be no excuses heres your crispie for ya :moon:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> lol there wont be no excuses heres your crispie for ya :moon:


you guys are just too easy. You are going to love the stabilizer but do yourself a favor and spend sometime trying different weight.If you do you will be amazed.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

o i no ive shot marks stabs bfore got one on my hunting bow been shootin his stabs since the beginning (back when he did his first tester rounds) but will be the first time for me shooting and open rig so that might be interesting lol


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> hey happy birthday Toby :darkbeer:
> 
> Kim i'm still in hiding from you. :smile:
> 
> morning team


Come out come out whereever you are...I got some stink bait!!! FISHHHH

Watch out fishy I got my new STRINGS TODAY. OH, did I say strings!!!! Might have to open a can of whoooop ARES on you in WI, PS I forgot to tell you the GIRLS here Shoot Like a GUY... Watch out. I may be looking for you...

Hey Everyone ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Come out come out whereever you are...I got some stink bait!!! FISHHHH
> 
> Watch out fishy I got my new STRINGS TODAY. OH, did I say strings!!!! Might have to open a can of whoooop ARES on you in WI, PS I forgot to tell you the GIRLS here Shoot Like a GUY... Watch out. I may be looking for you...
> 
> Hey Everyone ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!


Dang Fish......Kim is gunning for ya.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Come out come out whereever you are...I got some stink bait!!! FISHHHH
> 
> Watch out fishy I got my new STRINGS TODAY. OH, did I say strings!!!! Might have to open a can of whoooop ARES on you in WI, PS I forgot to tell you the GIRLS here Shoot Like a GUY... Watch out. I may be looking for you...
> 
> Hey Everyone ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!


WOW!:mg: I tried to tell fish....he didn't listen and now he'll suffer her wrath!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> WOW!:mg: I tried to tell fish....he didn't listen and now he'll suffer her wrath!


Fish ig going to get it.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

Here is everyone tonight.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

whats goin on tonight im stuck at work still only got a few more mins then headin home and gettin in bed to do it again bright and early in the morning


----------



## bowman_77

*Bino Hook*

Alright guys tell me what yall think. If I have enough that like them I might offer them. So let me hear it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Let's see it in Imperial Red and Black and I'll think about it! A belt hook for the bow while on course right? Whip one up in my colors, and I'll test drive it for ya this year!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Let's see it in Imperial Red and Black and I'll think about it! A belt hook for the bow while on course right? Whip one up in my colors, and I'll test drive it for ya this year!:wink:


Your close...It a bino hook. I dont think it would be strong enough to hold a bow.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Your close...It a bino hook. I dont think it would be strong enough to hold a bow.


Either way.....still don't like the colors ya got there. lolukey: Looks like it should work very well. Where's Tom tonight?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Either way.....still don't like the colors ya got there. lolukey: Looks like it should work very well. Where's Tom tonight?


I dont know where Toms at ....Yeah the colors was some left overs I had so that what I used.


----------



## bowman_77

We'll catch ya later Toby


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Joe...have a good night!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

morning team


----------



## bowman_77

Morning.


----------



## APAnTN

good morning Xtremers


----------



## APAnTN

Guess what Joe


----------



## $dabucks

bowman_77 said:


> Alright guys tell me what yall think. If I have enough that like them I might offer them. So let me hear it.
> View attachment 729338
> 
> 
> Can you hook us up with a red and black one???


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Guess what Joe


Whats that buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Let's see it in Imperial Red and Black and I'll think about it! A belt hook for the bow while on course right? Whip one up in my colors, and I'll test drive it for ya this year!:wink:





$dabucks said:


> bowman_77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys tell me what yall think. If I have enough that like them I might offer them. So let me hear it.
> View attachment 729338
> 
> 
> Can you hook us up with a red and black one???
> 
> 
> 
> I will do one today and post it. keep on the look out.
Click to expand...


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Whats that buddy.


Your cam is in


----------



## bowman_77

yahooooo


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Come out come out whereever you are...I got some stink bait!!! FISHHHH
> 
> Watch out fishy I got my new STRINGS TODAY. OH, did I say strings!!!! Might have to open a can of whoooop ARES on you in WI, PS I forgot to tell you the GIRLS here Shoot Like a GUY... Watch out. I may be looking for you...
> 
> Hey Everyone ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!


hey i'm still hiding :mg: glad to hear you got the new string Kim. 

oh yea i'm still in wisconsin :mg::set1_fishing::behindsof:yield:


----------



## fishcatcher

oh morning team :teeth:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

morning xtreme... got my long bar last night and got it on the bow this morning before works holds awesome going to try and shoot it 2night after work got my new lenses in from tp lenses to so time to get crackin on gettin ready for columbus....my luck im gonna get my hunting bow set up for open and then my other bow will come in right bfore columbus


----------



## bowman_77

How about this one.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> How about this one.
> View attachment 729525
> View attachment 729526
> View attachment 729527


looks good


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> hey i'm still hiding :mg: glad to hear you got the new string Kim.
> 
> oh yea i'm still in wisconsin :mg::set1_fishing::behindsof:yield:


Might have to look you up!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> How about this one.


Let me know the cost of that one and a bino loop to match Joe!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Let me know the cost of that one and a bino loop to match Joe!


PM sent to yah Toby


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> PM sent to yah Toby


Ummmm...NO...no PM yet Joe.:twitch:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ummmm...NO...no PM yet Joe.:twitch:


Ok you should have it now.


----------



## drockw

Hola xtreme team. It seems like it's been forever since I posted on this thread...


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Hola xtreme team. It seems like it's been forever since I posted on this thread...


It has been.


----------



## timbawolf98

Hey guys, any of you getting ready for turkey season? I haven't been on here all that much recently either, I've been working to get my turkey guns ready and working on my calling so maybe I can knock down a big longbeard or two this spring. I'm hoping to get one with my bow too, any of you guys ever tried this?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

timbawolf98 said:


> Hey guys, any of you getting ready for turkey season? I haven't been on here all that much recently either, I've been working to get my turkey guns ready and working on my calling so maybe I can knock down a big longbeard or two this spring. I'm hoping to get one with my bow too, any of you guys ever tried this?


im gonna try it for the first time this year should be fun and interesting


----------



## fishcatcher

timbawolf98 said:


> Hey guys, any of you getting ready for turkey season? I haven't been on here all that much recently either, I've been working to get my turkey guns ready and working on my calling so maybe I can knock down a big longbeard or two this spring. I'm hoping to get one with my bow too, any of you guys ever tried this?


i use to hunt them with my bow. gotten just two so far. never shot one with the gun. they always seem to hang up on me.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i use to hunt them with my bow. gotten just two so far. never shot one with the gun. they always seem to hang up on me.


fish you need to get one the ball with them birds.


----------



## RattleSnake1

The only ones I killed with the bow were during the fall season while I was actually hunting for deer. The bh's do a pretty nasty job on them to say the least; I'd almost rather shoot them with the 10 to keep from wrecking them.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

got em all on 12 in back bar and 26in main bar got 20 dialed in got to try and get the rest of it sighted in


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> The only ones I killed with the bow were during the fall season while I was actually hunting for deer. The bh's do a pretty nasty job on them to say the least; I'd almost rather shoot them with the 10 to keep from wrecking them.


With the 10...:mg::mg:


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> got em all on 12 in back bar and 26in main bar got 20 dialed in got to try and get the rest of it sighted in


looks good


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> With the 10...:mg::mg:


OH YEAH!:shade: With a 32" barrel and a Strut Stopper tube in it; it will take their heads clean off at 30 yards! I've taken birds out to around 60 yards with it....love that gun!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> OH YEAH!:shade: With a 32" barrel and a Strut Stopper tube in it; it will take their heads clean off at 30 yards! I've taken birds out to around 60 yards with it....love that gun!


LOL you could shoot the moon down with that thing.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> LOL you could shoot the moon down with that thing.


Perhaps....but I've always believed that firepower is like horsepower....when you need it and don't have it....well you get the picture! Wouldn't even want to tell ya now what I carry for a rifle for deer. :eek2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Perhaps....but I've always believed that firepower is like horsepower....when you need it and don't have it....well you get the picture! Wouldn't even want to tell ya now what I carry for a rifle for deer. :eek2:


I would bet it in the 300 cal range..:mg:...my weapon of choice is a 7 mm WSM


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I would bet it in the 300 cal range..:mg:...my weapon of choice is a 7 mm WSM


Good guess Joe.....300 Weatherby Mag with custom loads topping out at just over 3300 fps. :wink: The short mags do intrigue me though, but I have a hard time justifying another gun when I already don't care for rifle hunting.


----------



## bowman_77

Kim you have a PM.....


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Kim you have a PM.....


Speaking of that.....you sent the first one today as an email message that went into my junk email folder. You must have clicked the wrong option when you tried sending the first time...lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> OH YEAH!:shade: With a 32" barrel and a Strut Stopper tube in it; it will take their heads clean off at 30 yards! I've taken birds out to around 60 yards with it....love that gun!


Well, i see we have a big gun toter in da house!! I prefer my ole 835 with a custom Madd Maxx choke in it.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good guess Joe.....300 Weatherby Mag with custom loads topping out at just over 3300 fps. :wink: The short mags do intrigue me though, but I have a hard time justifying another gun when I already don't care for rifle hunting.


I know what you mean. The only reason my came out of the safe this year was I was having a hard time closing the deal with the bow. which I did do. But I had to smoke me a few early due to the fact we was outa deer meat. and we live on that stuff.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I would bet it in the 300 cal range..:mg:...my weapon of choice is a 7 mm WSM





RattleSnake1 said:


> Good guess Joe.....300 Weatherby Mag with custom loads topping out at just over 3300 fps. :wink: The short mags do intrigue me though, but I have a hard time justifying another gun when I already don't care for rifle hunting.


I guess my 7 Rem Mag just ain't no good no more...lol


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Speaking of that.....you sent the first one today as an email message that went into my junk email folder. You must have clicked the wrong option when you tried sending the first time...lol


I guess so. lol :doh:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I guess my 7 Rem Mag just ain't no good no more...lol


Actually I like the 7mm Rem Mags. I had one before Kim bought me the Weatherby, and I've been thinking about getting another one. I also have an 835 too Tom, but my Browning Invector 10 is a heavier gun and actually kicks less than the 835. The little longer range of the 10 is also a bonus!lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well, i see we have a big gun toter in da house!! I prefer my ole 835 with a custom Madd Maxx choke in it.


Welcome back Tom...




12 rings only said:


> I guess my 7 Rem Mag just ain't no good no more...lol


LOL plenty of gun for rabbits


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Actually I like the 7mm Rem Mags. I had one before Kim bought me the Weatherby, and I've been thinking about getting another one. I also have an 835 too Tom, but my Browning Invector 10 is a heavier gun and actually kicks less than the 835. The little longer range of the 10 is also a bonus!lol


That MM choke is five inches long and has 7 ports horizontal in it...louder that hell, but it don't kick much with the 3.5s in it. It's got some reach for a 12 too!!



bowman_77 said:


> Welcome back Tom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL plenty of gun for rabbits


At 400 yards...does a fine job!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL plenty of gun for rabbits


No BS...the 835 SMOKED one @ 72 yards....Leupold told me so!!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> At 400 yards...does a fine job!!


I would say so.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> No BS...the 835 SMOKED one @ 72 yards....Leupold told me so!!:mg:


:doh:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :doh:



muh huh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Tom.....Kim sent out your Butternut today too!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Tom.....Kim sent out your Butternut today too!


WAKE HER UP....and say thank you!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> WAKE HER UP....and say thank you!! lol


GFY....YOU wake her up...I know better!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> GFY....YOU wake her up...I know better!:mg:


If yah scared just say so. :mg:I wouldnt either...


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> GFY....YOU wake her up...I know better!:mg:


Is HER phone on????????????????????????????


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> If yah scared just say so. :mg:I wouldnt either...


Like I said before....I fear no man....ONE woman! She might be small but she's a fireball to say the least. lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Is HER phone on????????????????????????????


Yes....actually I think she's up now.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Like I said before....I fear no man....ONE woman! She might be small but she's a fireball to say the least. lol


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> If yah scared just say so. :mg:I wouldnt either...


I ain't


































Really don't think i'm that dumb......


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes....actually I think she's up now.


Opps some one is going to get it....where is fish at.:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I ain't
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't think i'm that dumb are you......


Nope....but she is awake now....I can hear her downstairs.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes....actually I think she's up now.


I didn't do it...........


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Opps some one is going to get it....where is fish at.:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


That's just priceless there!  Incidentally; the new strings are simply fantastic. That Astro Flight material is just something else; the strands are almost silky feeling, and even with turning her bow down two cranks she didn't have to move her sight down. I had to go look to see if she had actually started shooting yet because the two guys already in the range I could still hear their bows but not hers at all....UNREAL!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Opps some one is going to get it....where is fish at.:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


Yeah....HE did it!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yeah....HE did it!!!


Nah...I was talking to my brother about his wife still being in the hospital, and she woke up a little while ago. She's up and about now for a little bit.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's just priceless there!  Incidentally; the new strings are simply fantastic. That Astro Flight material is just something else; the strands are almost silky feeling, and even with turning her bow down two cranks she didn't have to move her sight down. I had to go look to see if she had actually started shooting yet because the two guys already in the range I could still hear their bows but not hers at all....UNREAL!


Thats great rite there!!! Since shes up, tell miss Kim i said thanks.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Thats great rite there!!! Since shes up, tell miss Kim i said thanks.


Why don't YOU tell her....are ya skeered? hahaha


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah...I was talking to my brother about his wife still being in the hospital, and she woke up a little while ago. She's up and about now for a little bit.


What's wrong??


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Why don't YOU tell her....are ya skeered? hahaha


Not when shes awake....


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yeah....HE did it!!!


I think I hear that bus that was chasing you around Tom, Now its calling for fish.


----------



## 12 rings only

Joe...pic posted on the sling thread...


----------



## RattleSnake1

Now's the time Tom....she's playin with the cats so give her a buzz!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I think I hear that bus that was chasing you around Tom, Now its calling for fish.


Kim wasn't drivin the bus...i was as far as indoor goes.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Now's the time Tom....she's playin with the cats so give her a buzz!


Maybe just a txt...:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe...pic posted on the sling thread...


They look good.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I've seen the thread, but I can't remember if it's in the classifieds or in here!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> They look good.


Yes sir, you do some fine work!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yes sir, you do some fine work!!


Looking at them Joe; I would rather have mine like the one that looks to be shorter in Tom's two there. I may have ya do a regular neck sling or an over the shoulder later on too!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I've seen the thread, but I can't remember if it's in the classifieds or in here!


here yah go Toby
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1144718


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yes sir, you do some fine work!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Looking at them Joe; I would rather have mine like the one that looks to be shorter in Tom's two there. I may have ya do a regular neck sling or an over the shoulder later on too!


I made it today Toby its 11'' long. If thats to long I can make it shorter. Just let me know what lenght you want. If that length is fine there ready to ship.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Psssst. HEY turn off those lights. They are keeping me awake. I can hear you...LOL Hello gentlemen.:shade: I can't:set1_violent002: find Bill.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Looking at them Joe; I would rather have mine like the one that looks to be shorter in Tom's two there. I may have ya do a regular neck sling or an over the shoulder later on too!


The short ones for target, the longer one is for hanging them in the stand. I have a crooked creek bino harness and i really like it...but in the early season its just too snug.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I made it today Toby its 11'' long. If thats to long I can make it shorter. Just let me know what lenght you want. The hook and sling are ready.


That should work just fine Joe....by the time it's on the hook....will only hang a little over 5" so should be good!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Psssst. HEY turn off those lights. They are keeping me awake. I can hear you...LOL Hello gentlemen.:shade: I can't:set1_violent002: find Bill.


Well good evening Kim...thank you for sending out the butternut samples to me today!!
Toby tried to get me to call you...i wasn't sure you were really up!!! LOL


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Psssst. HEY turn off those lights. They are keeping me awake. I can hear you...LOL Hello gentlemen.:shade: I can't:set1_violent002: find Bill.


LOL....Thanks for the butternut Kim and check your PM


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....Thanks for the butternut Kim and check your PM


Joe...her "boy toy" is around here somewhere...better be careful, you mite get snakebit!! LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

She's refletching an arrow she stripped today shooting her new strings in!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe...her "boy toy" is around here somewhere...better be careful, you mite get snakebit!! LOL


:behindsof......lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> She's refletching an arrow she stripped today shooting her new strings in!


Ah nice!!:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Joe...her "boy toy" is around here somewhere...better be careful, you mite get snakebit!! LOL


Nah...the fangs only come out when someone gives her a hard time.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> muh huh!!!!!!!!!!!





bowman_77 said:


> :behindsof......lol


Nuff said.....


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah...the fangs only come out when someone gives her a hard time.:wink:


LOL Wicked, mean and nasty!!! No. 
Enjoy,:teeth: Hope the butternut works for you guys.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah...the fangs only come out when someone gives her a hard time.:wink:


Well.................


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL Wicked, mean and nasty!!! No.
> Enjoy,:teeth: Hope the butternut works for you guys.


Now just who are you refering to??? I'm gonna call somebody when it arrives.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL Wicked, mean and nasty!!! No.
> Enjoy,:teeth: Hope the butternut works for you guys.


Yeah...that's why you bought me a shirt that says so. hahahaha As far as the butternut goes....I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised by its effectiveness. It's even more effective when there aren't a lot of choices for food sources for them.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL Wicked, mean and nasty!!! No.
> Enjoy,:teeth: Hope the butternut works for you guys.


Im sure it will...Thanks again


----------



## RattleSnake1

Oh wait...the shirt says EVIL, Mean, and Nasty....lol


----------



## bowman_77

Well guys and Kim we'll catch yall later. I'm off to bed. Its been a long day.

Later,
Joe


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Oh No I forgot to send one to BILL!!!:mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys and Kim we'll catch yall later. I'm off to bed. Its been a long day.
> 
> Later,
> Joe


Have a good one Joe. Talk at ya tomorrow....shooting Kim's fav the 5 spot so she should be posting scores tomorrow evening.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys and Kim we'll catch yall later. I'm off to bed. Its been a long day.
> 
> Later,
> Joe


Talk to you later Sweet dreams

kim


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Oh No I forgot to send one to BILL!!!:mg:


He's not back on solid ground yet...let him beg for it!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh wait...the shirt says EVIL, Mean, and Nasty....lol


I thought that was James EX?????


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys and Kim we'll catch yall later. I'm off to bed. Its been a long day.
> 
> Later,
> Joe


Later Joe, have a good one!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Oh No I forgot to send one to BILL!!!:mg:





RattleSnake1 said:


> He's not back on solid ground yet...let him beg for it!


Ohh my....


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Ohh my....


He should consider himself lucky she even thought something that nice about him considering....lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Tom....did ya check out that site I told ya about yet?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Tom....did ya check out that site I told ya about yet?


Yes i did, i haven't gotten all the way through it yet, but i will.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yes i did, i haven't gotten all the way through it yet, but i will.


Maybe sometime here I'll have to spend the time to just send you the links to the pics of our plots so you can look at them at your leisure.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Maybe sometime here I'll have to spend the time to just send you the links to the pics of our plots so you can look at them at your leisure.


That would be cool!!! I'm pretty fired up about this one i'm gonna work on, i've taken many deer from this particular ridge....i think it would be a no brainer to do something with it for sure.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> That would be cool!!! I'm pretty fired up about this one i'm gonna work on, i've taken many deer from this particular ridge....i think it would be a no brainer to do something with it for sure.


I did it an easier way bud.....you have a PM! As far as the ridge goes; the Treestand Blend that introduced last year might be just the ticket!


----------



## 12 rings only

Toby and Kim, i'm headed to bed, and thank you again for the sample of the butter nut!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Toby and Kim, i'm headed to bed, and thank you again for the sample of the butter nut!!


Have a good night bud. Hopefully it works well for ya, and you'll be posting up some success pics! :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I did it an easier way bud.....you have a PM! As far as the ridge goes; the Treestand Blend that introduced last year might be just the ticket!


I'll sure take a look at it after i get out of work. :smile: I gotta get some Have a good night!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Have a good night bud. Hopefully it works well for ya, and you'll be posting up some success pics! :wink:


Thanks, definately will for sure!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Psssst. HEY turn off those lights. They are keeping me awake. I can hear you...LOL Hello gentlemen.:shade: I can't:set1_violent002: find Bill.



ah ha told you i can blend in good. lol how are you doing with the new string



Admiral Vixen said:


> Oh No I forgot to send one to BILL!!!:mg:


forgot what for me?


hey guys miss me lol :smile:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> ah ha told you i can blend in good. lol how are you doing with the new string
> 
> 
> 
> forgot what for me?
> 
> 
> hey guys miss me lol :smile:


Bill

Sorry for not getting up there to see you. We had to sight in my bow yesterday.:shade: New strings!!!! I can get you a good deal on some. They said yours are not looking so good. 

We forgot to get you a bus ticket out of Wisconsin. But, you would look better as road kill. :mg: hahaha


----------



## timbawolf98

So you big gun totin' guys, are you gonna look at me like I'm crazy when I tell you I'm carrying a Remington 870 youth model in 20ga to the woods this spring? I did some patterning yesterday and got 175 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yards with my Indian Creek .555 choke and Hevi13 7 shot


----------



## timbawolf98

Oh and by the way, I do have a 12ga SX3 that's playing back up, so this isn't my only turkey gun. And I shoot a 300 Win mag Encore or a Model 7 7mm08 for deer, I can kill em graveyard dead with either one


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Bill
> 
> Sorry for not getting up there to see you. We had to sight in my bow yesterday.:shade: New strings!!!! I can get you a good deal on some. They said yours are not looking so good.
> 
> We forgot to get you a bus ticket out of Wisconsin. But, you would look better as road kill. :mg: hahaha


no problem Kim i'm still in hiding. oh i'll be in somerset today. if you are up to finding me :smile:. beside i don't look too good as road kill thanks alot pal.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

timbawolf98 said:


> So you big gun totin' guys, are you gonna look at me like I'm crazy when I tell you I'm carrying a Remington 870 youth model in 20ga to the woods this spring? I did some patterning yesterday and got 175 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yards with my Indian Creek .555 choke and Hevi13 7 shot


I love the 20 gauge!! But I am A girl.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> no problem Kim i'm still in hiding. oh i'll be in somerset today. if you are up to finding me :smile:. beside i don't look too good as road kill thanks alot pal.


I wish my jet would fly over you, but we had to go shoot!!!:darkbeer: Somerset that is up in the woods!! lol did you go tubing down the river???lol THE APPLE RIVER???? They take you to the top there and you hook on to a cooler of beer on you tube and float down river... LOL must of been a cold ride for you fish. I don't even what to go there but did your ...never mind.lmao


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Help your sis out,, please!!*

Hey you guys I need your help again on that butternut contest thing on the AT sponsors forum. Please find it in your hearts to help your sisterhood out..Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Kimmi:shade:

You guys ROCK!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey you guys I need your help again on that butternut contest thing on the AT sponsors forum. Please find it in your hearts to help your sisterhood out..Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Kimmi:shade:
> 
> You guys ROCK!


done deal you gots my vote.


----------



## HOYT68

HEY MARK ARE YOU SELLING B STINGERS IN YOUR SHOP OR JUST THOSE THINGS YOU CALL A STAB :teeth:LMAO
THIS IS FOR YOU BUDDY
YOU KNOW I THINK YOURS IS THE BEST BUT ITS FUN MESSIN WITH YA PUNK


----------



## bowman_77

HOYT68 said:


> HEY MARK ARE YOU SELLING B STINGERS IN YOUR SHOP OR JUST THOSE THINGS YOU CALL A STAB :teeth:LMAO
> THIS IS FOR YOU BUDDY
> YOU KNOW I THINK YOURS IS THE BEST BUT ITS FUN MESSIN WITH YA PUNK


:mg::mg:........:doh:


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> HEY MARK ARE YOU SELLING B STINGERS IN YOUR SHOP OR JUST THOSE THINGS YOU CALL A STAB :teeth:LMAO
> THIS IS FOR YOU BUDDY
> YOU KNOW I THINK YOURS IS THE BEST BUT ITS FUN MESSIN WITH YA PUNK


:wave:You are fired for good this time:moon::


----------



## corpralbarn

Good looking stabs. Mark i sent you a pm.


----------



## HOYT68

apantn said:


> :wave:you are fired for good this time:moon::


what you cant do that who think you are donald trumph!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey you guys I need your help again on that butternut contest thing on the AT sponsors forum. Please find it in your hearts to help your sisterhood out..Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Kimmi:shade:
> 
> You guys ROCK!


oh Kim you know we will come a running to help you out. good luck girl. don't think you will need it though.:smile:


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> what you cant do that who think you are donald trumph!!!!!!!!!lol


Oh yes I can


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> what you cant do that who think you are donald trumph!!!!!!!!!lol


You writing checks your azz can't cash!!!!:mg:


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> You writing checks your azz can't cash!!!!:mg:


NO CHECKS HERE I USE DEBIT:darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> NO CHECKS HERE I USE DEBIT:darkbeer::teeth:


I just called the bank and PRIVLEDGES ARE REVOKED!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

timbawolf98 said:


> So you big gun totin' guys, are you gonna look at me like I'm crazy when I tell you I'm carrying a Remington 870 youth model in 20ga to the woods this spring? I did some patterning yesterday and got 175 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yards with my Indian Creek .555 choke and Hevi13 7 shot


Alot of people don't realize how good a 20 will shoot if you work with them a little.


----------



## fishcatcher

pic of me shooting lousy today  it was pretty warm this morning +11 degree :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey you guys I need your help again on that butternut contest thing on the AT sponsors forum. Please find it in your hearts to help your sisterhood out..Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Kimmi:shade:
> 
> You guys ROCK!


Gotcha covered!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> pic of me shooting lousy today  it was pretty warm this morning +11 degree :smile:


Nice!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Nice!!


thanks buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> thanks buddy.


+11 you should be in shorts........you pansy


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> +11 you should be in shorts........you pansy


lol but did you see the light jacket i had on :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol but did you see the light jacket i had on :smile:


:mg: light that jacket makes you look twice your nor. size:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :mg: light that jacket makes you look twice your nor. size:darkbeer:


that it does :smile: just a wind breaker with a hoodie. notice no gloves either. you would be all bundle up in a warm bag i bet lol:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that it does :smile: just a wind breaker with a hoodie. notice no gloves either. you would be all bundle up in a warm bag i bet lol:mg:



I'll fix this....Oh KIM I found fish here he is, here he is.....lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I'll fix this....Oh KIM I found fish here he is, here he is.....lol


LMAO :mg: you had to go there didn't you. i have some cheese from wisconsin for you big RATS :mg::smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> LMAO :mg: you had to go there didn't you. i have some cheese from wisconsin for you big RATS :mg::smile:


I'm on a diet.....


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> LMAO :mg: you had to go there didn't you. i have some cheese from wisconsin for you big RATS :mg::smile:


you started it.....but I finshed it....:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> you started it.....but I finshed it....:shade:


what i think you did RAT. i have some cheddar cheese for you over here lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what i think you did RAT. i have some cheddar cheese for you over here lol


Have kim ship it to me, when she finshs bounding your AZZ:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

did yall catch any fish....fish


----------



## fishcatcher

no way i'm getting near her. :mg: i like my skin intact thank you very much :smile: beside i made some brownie points by voting for her again today . OH KIM did you see that :teeth::teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what i think you did RAT. i have some cheddar cheese for you over here lol





bowman_77 said:


> Have kim ship it to me, when she finshs bounding your AZZ:mg:


I can see this will take all nite!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> did yall catch any fish....fish


man i don't even want to go there


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> no way i'm getting near her. :mg: i like my skin intact thank you very much :smile: beside i made some brownie points by voting for her again today . OH KIM did you see that :teeth::teeth:


LOL that isnt going to help yo AZZ....lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I can see this will take all nite!!!!!!:shade:


NAH almost done.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man i don't even want to go there


Does me or Tom need to give ya a lesson or two.:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL that isnt going to help yo AZZ....lol


i say some not all. lol  oh did you notice my avator too :shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Does me or Tom need to give ya a lesson or two.:mg:


nah Tom already know all about it


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i say some not all. Lol :d oh did you notice my avator too :shade:


now thats funny


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> now thats funny


:smile::smile::shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> NAH almost done.





bowman_77 said:


> Does me or Tom need to give ya a lesson or two.:mg:





fishcatcher said:


> i say some not all. lol  oh did you notice my avator too :shade:





bowman_77 said:


> now thats funny


Dam sure don't look like it!! LOL


----------



## bowman_77

Fish you see Tom tring to stir the chit :mg: LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

yes i do. seem like he's the one that stirring the pot pretty good :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Fish you see Tom tring to stir the chit :mg: LOL





fishcatcher said:


> yes i do. seem like he's the one that stirring the pot pretty good :smile:


With the title off ZOO KEERER....i gotta big stick to use as i see fit.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> With the title off ZOO KEERER....i gotta big stick to use as i see fit.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


gonna have to break that stick come LONDON


----------



## fishcatcher

well i want a new vote for zoo keeper lol 

is it me or is this slow today again i mean AT that is.


----------



## HOYT68

Tom ,
i am planning on coming down the first weekend of april and also shooting london this year with mark and the guys are you going???
Bill


----------



## bowman_77

Tom have you heard from James today. He sent me a text and said he shot 10 up today but the tourny was over yet......So what the news.


He's been MIA for the last few days :dontknow:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well i want a new vote for zoo keeper lol
> 
> is it me or is this slow today again i mean AT that is.


seems to be happenin on a reg basics now


----------



## fishcatcher

ok then it's just not me that is having the problem.


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> Tom ,
> i am planning on coming down the first weekend of april and also shooting london this year with mark and the guys are you going???
> Bill


u dam skippy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom have you heard from James today. He sent me a text and said he shot 10 up today but the tourny was over yet......So what the news.
> 
> 
> He's been MIA for the last few days :dontknow:


He won the qualifier on Sat, shot 10 up toady...gotta free staek dinner, but ended up 2nd....sound a lil....i was gonna say fishy, lol....strange TO ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> Tom ,
> i am planning on coming down the first weekend of april and also shooting london this year with mark and the guys are you going???
> Bill


yes and new one to donate to my crispy collection


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ok then it's just not me that is having the problem.


problems...slow...what-where???????????? Oh yeah i'm on DIAL SUX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Tom have you heard from James today. He sent me a text and said he shot 10 up today but the tourny was over yet......So what the news.
> 
> 
> He's been MIA for the last few days :dontknow:


not MIA just kicking butt and taking names.I left at 430 am saturday and just got home an hour ago


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes and new one to donate to my crispy collection


Congrats on the fine shooting this weekend


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> problems...slow...what-where???????????? Oh yeah i'm on DIAL SUX!!!!!!!!!!


oh yea i shouldn't complaint too loud lol well it's feel like i'm on a dial up lately on here


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> yes and new one to donate to my crispy collection


congrats and did you get a new car?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> not MIA just kicking butt and taking names.I left at 430 am saturday and just got home an hour ago


dang bro where did ya go to shoot.


----------



## HOYT68

treeman65 said:


> yes and new one to donate to my crispy collection


ok let me in on it what are you talking about?????????


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Congrats on the fine shooting this weekend


thanks we were by naggs head yesterday and Raleigh today.


----------



## bowman_77

HOYT68 said:


> ok let me in on it what are you talking about?????????


he talking about $$$$$$


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> ok let me in on it what are you talking about?????????


we will be having the smackdown round on friday in London and you might as well join in and donate your crispy to my collect by then mark will be down 2-0.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> congrats and did you get a new car?


thanks no new car yet to busy shooting this weekend.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well i want a new vote for zoo keeper lol



You ain't getting one...if Bill / HOYT68 can live with me you have to also. lol


----------



## HOYT68

NO PROB I AM SHOOTING STRONGER THIS YEAR THEN I EVER HAVE SO THE MONEY MIGHT JUST LEAVE THE CRISPY COLLECTOR:teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You ain't getting one...if Bill / HOYT68 can live with me you have to also. lol


hmm must be a dictator requiem lol you gonna get over thrown buddy


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> NO PROB I AM SHOOTING STRONGER THIS YEAR THEN I EVER HAVE SO THE MONEY MIGHT JUST LEAVE THE CRISPY COLLECTOR:teeth:


time will tell and for the record I am shooting terrible this year.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> we will be having the smackdown round on friday in London and you might as well join in and donate your crispy to my collect by then mark will be down 2-0.


Wouldn't that be 3-0????? Are you going to Augusta????


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hmm must be a dictator requiem lol you gonna get over thrown buddy


I'll fix this in a minute....


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Wouldn't that be 3-0????? Are you going to Augusta????


actually if he goes to Paris it will be 4-0,lol I will be at all of them this year.


----------



## HOYT68

treeman65 said:


> time will tell and for the record I am shooting terrible this year.:shade:


TRY A HOYT IT MIGHT HELP:teeth: JK
CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL YOU GUYS AND I WILL SEE TOM IN APRIL HOPE MORRISTOWN IS STILL DOING THE INDOOR 3D THAT WAS A BLAST!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> with the title off zoo keerer....i gotta big stick to use as i see fit.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:





12 rings only said:


> i'll fix this in a minute....:d


ok...lets have a vote!!!!me for zoo keeper...or?????????


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> ok...lets have a vote!!!!me for zoo keeper...or?????????


you got my vote.


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> TRY A HOYT IT MIGHT HELP:teeth: JK
> CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL YOU GUYS AND I WILL SEE TOM IN APRIL HOPE MORRISTOWN IS STILL DOING THE INDOOR 3D THAT WAS A BLAST!!!!!!!!1


It's ALL outside this year!! I was fun wondering if there was gonna be any arrows impact on the crossing shots!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> ok...lets have a vote!!!!me for zoo keeper...or?????????


i'm voting for ??????


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> TRY A HOYT IT MIGHT HELP:teeth: JK
> CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL YOU GUYS AND I WILL SEE TOM IN APRIL HOPE MORRISTOWN IS STILL DOING THE INDOOR 3D THAT WAS A BLAST!!!!!!!!1


that is the ones made just for Gander mountain right???????????????


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> that is the ones made just for Gander mountain right???????????????


i though it was bass pro shop


----------



## HOYT68

treeman65 said:


> that is the ones made just for gander mountain right???????????????


thats them!!!!!1
dont they make the mathews for toys r us aleast thats where they get them here in the clearance section lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm voting for ??????


WHO you want for ZOO KEEPER....


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> thats them!!!!!1
> dont they make the mathews for toys r us aleast thats where they get them here in the clearance section lol


lolllllllllllllll. Just dont get to close to my Mathews cause it is so hot right now you might get burnt.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> that is the ones made just for Gander mountain right???????????????


That's ONE.....................


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i though it was bass pro shop


That's TWO...................


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That's ONE.....................


all im love


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> WHO you want for ZOO KEEPER....


lol i was just yanking your chain buddy :teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That's TWO...................


two what


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you got my vote.


Keep them coming!!!!!


----------



## HOYT68

treeman65 said:


> lolllllllllllllll. Just dont get to close to my mathews cause it is so hot right now you might get burnt.:d


you dont have to melt it down with a torch just sell it if you want a hoyt!!!!!
Thats the only way a mathews could be hot !!!!!!!1
lmao


----------



## treeman65

boy did I get a crazy message so little girl asking if a crispy was a wedgy.She needs to step to the line and loose like the rest and pay her crispy.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> all im love





fishcatcher said:


> lol i was just yanking your chain buddy :teeth:





fishcatcher said:


> two what


If the Mule stubbles a 3rd time...grandpaw shot it!!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> you dont have to melt it down with a torch just sell it if you want a hoyt!!!!!
> Thats the only way a mathews could be hot !!!!!!!1
> lmao


Don't make him pissy yet...i'm trying to pawn one off on him!! LOL


----------



## treeman65

HOYT68 said:


> you dont have to melt it down with a torch just sell it if you want a hoyt!!!!!
> Thats the only way a mathews could be hot !!!!!!!1
> lmao


i tried to go that route this year just ask the guys about all my frustration.ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
By the way I did see some hoyt shirts and both shoots this weekend and when the smoke settled it was not them at the top.:mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Sup ya'll


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> boy did I get a crazy message so little girl asking if a crispy was a wedgy.She needs to step to the line and loose like the rest and pay her crispy.


I HOPE...you not talking about our beloved KIMMI!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Don't make him pissy yet...i'm trying to pawn one off on him!! LOL


you know he could not change my mind.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i tried to go that route this year just ask the guys about all my frustration.ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
> By the way I did see some hoyt shirts and both shoots this weekend and when the smoke settled it was not them at the top.:mg:


Sorry...i had to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you know he could not change my mind.


i know this... lol


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Sup ya'll


I see you came out of the cave....


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah I reckon


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Sup ya'll


wow someone find their way back :smile:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I HOPE...you not talking about our beloved KIMMI!!!!!!


lollllllllllll she asked if it was a critter, cream puff or a wedgy.Now that I saw her avatar maybe we dont want hurt to step to the line.I she did I would have to wear glasses again that is safety glass,.I would hate to get a splitter in my eyes.j/kkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yeah I reckon


hey buddy. glad to see you here.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Thanks I will call you tomorrow sometime.


----------



## fishcatcher

just a reminder if you haven't vote for our little Kim. please do :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> lollllllllllll she asked if it was a critter, cream puff or a wedgy.Now that I saw her avatar maybe we dont want hurt to step to the line.I she did I would have to wear glasses again that is safety glass,.I would hate to get a splitter in my eyes.j/kkkkkkkkkkkkk


I'm turning my light OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I'm turning my light OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mg:


lol yea just look at my avator


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just a reminder if you haven't vote for our little Kim. please do :smile:


Dun did....


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol yea just look at my avator


I see it, but can't read the bottom...


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I see it, but can't read the bottom...


it's say i'm hiding from kim lol


----------



## 12 rings only

*Here's the thread...*



fishcatcher said:


> just a reminder if you haven't vote for our little Kim. please do :smile:


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1150099


:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> it's say i'm hiding from kim lol


lollllllllllllllllllllllll:chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> lollllllllllllllllllllllll:chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:


i'm not afraid to admit it either :teeth: any girl that could stay out in -20 degree got to be tough :smile:


disclaimer

Kim i say it in a nice way :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> lollllllllllllllllllllllll:chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:


careful James...you'll be in Fishes boat...................sinking!!!:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> careful James...you'll be in Fishes boat...................sinking!!!:mg:


what my boat isn't sinking yet. she didn't find me over the weekend :smile:

if you notice i say yet


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> careful James...you'll be in Fishes boat...................sinking!!!:mg:


no i want to be in your boat fishing for walleyes.lolllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm not afraid to admit it either :teeth: any girl that could stay out in -20 degree got to be tough :smile:
> 
> 
> disclaimer
> 
> Kim i say it in a nice way :smile:



Nicely done!!:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> no i want to be in your boat fishing for walleyes.lolllllllllllllllllllllllllll


james come up here in the spring. i'll take you to some great wally fishing on the mississippi.



12 rings only said:


> Nicely done!!:darkbeer:


thanks i though so too :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

Dayum guys I leave for a few mins and yall go crazy.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> james come up here in the spring. i'll take you to some great wally fishing on the mississippi.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks i though so too :smile:


just let me now when


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> just let me now when


i'm serious now. come up early april or mid april and i'll get you in on some great wally and sauger fishing. my buddy got a cabin right on the river so we can stay there for me. just a short drive and we fishing.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no i want to be in your boat fishing for walleyes.lolllllllllllllllllllllllllll


I wish i still had my boat!!! If i decide to go as a "boater" in this tourney, i'll be in my bosses Bullet....:bolt:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I wish i still had my boat!!! If i decide to go as a "boater" in this tourney, i'll be in my bosses Bullet....:bolt:


Tom you need to skip it and come on down to columbia and to augusta


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Dayum guys I leave for a few mins and yall go crazy.:mg:


I wondered where you went..........


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i'm serious now. come up early april or mid april and i'll get you in on some great wally and sauger fishing. my buddy got a cabin right on the river so we can stay there for me. just a short drive and we fishing.


that sounds aweful good i dont beleive there are any big shoots in april.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I wish i still had my boat!!! If i decide to go as a "boater" in this tourney, i'll be in my bosses Bullet....:bolt:


well we could get a row boat and make joe row it.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I wondered where you went..........


wife want to watch a movie


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Tom you need to skip it and come on down to columbia and to augusta


now you are talking


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> well we could get a row boat and make joe row it.:mg:


That win and 2nd done made you crazy.. I dont row no boat only drive.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom you need to skip it and come on down to columbia and to augusta


Here's the deal....Win Columbus = $300-$400 depending on contingicy

Win the FLW/BFL tourney = $2500 - $7500!! I NEED 48 degree water temps and if it warms up....it's gonna be ugly for the other people in it!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That win and 2nd done made you crazy.. I dont row no boat only drive.


Who was trying to get me to buy the Pro Craft??? You or Bryan??????


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> That win and 2nd done made you crazy.. I dont row no boat only drive.


no i think it is the lack of sleep. Guys have a good one I am ready for about 10 hrs of sleep.


----------



## fishcatcher

just a few keepers we keep. throw back about fifty or more smaller ones


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> well we could get a row boat and make joe row it.:mg:


yea that would be great. :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Who was trying to get me to buy the Pro Craft??? You or Bryan??????


not me


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no i think it is the lack of sleep. Guys have a good one I am ready for about 10 hrs of sleep.


have a good one bro


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> that sounds aweful good i dont beleive there are any big shoots in april.


The SMACKDOWN in Morristown with Me, Mark, Jr, and HOYT68!!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> just a few keepers we keep. throw back about fifty or more smaller ones


throwed back the smaller ones......hell where is the big ones :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no i think it is the lack of sleep. Guys have a good one I am ready for about 10 hrs of sleep.


C'ya James.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> throwed back the smaller ones......hell where is the big ones :mg:


lol we only keep the 15 to 20 inche ones. those bigger one get release to breed silly. :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

later James and if you or anyone else would like to come up and fish just let me know.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just a few keepers we keep. throw back about fifty or more smaller ones


I SEE YANKEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I SEE YANKEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:mg:


lol yes you do see. and we can fish too :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> later James and if you or anyone else would like to come up and fish just let me know.


That would be a bunch of fun!! Got way too many hunting trips to try and save for....


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol yes you do see. and we can fish too :smile:


Wanna put a crispy on it???  lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Wanna put a crispy on it???  lol


sure if we fishing for wally or muskies


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That would be a bunch of fun!! Got way too many hunting trips to try and save for....


what hunting it's early spring or early summer. and beside all you have to pay is license, travel and food.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what hunting it's early spring or early summer. and beside all you have to pay is license, travel and food.


Deer hunting....2 trips to Ohio., and i'm still trying to buy that grizz!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> sure if we fishing for wally or muskies


If it swims...i can catch it!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Deer hunting....2 trips to Ohio., and i'm still trying to buy that grizz!!!


ok fine then lol


----------



## bowman_77

later guys


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> If it swims...i can catch it!!


i think your arms is gonna fall off if you fishing for muskie with me buddy. i don't like to stop fishing for them. be out casting all day.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe and i think i'm going too. so night all :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ok fine then lol


The 2008 season i spent 37 days in Ohio trying to get another look at that FREAK of a buck!! He done went and got into my head!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> The 2008 season i spent 37 days in Ohio trying to get another look at that FREAK of a buck!! He done went and got into my head!!!


all i can say is that i really really hope you get him :smile:. if not i'll come along and get him for ya lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i think your arms is gonna fall off if you fishing for muskie with me buddy. i don't like to stop fishing for them. be out casting all day.


Have you ever thrown a 30+ crank bait for 8 hours?? I know those inlines are heavy but :mg: I hate a 30+. I've since switched to the Hot Lips plugs!!

Later guys.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Have you ever thrown a 30+ crank bait for 8 hours?? I know those inlines are heavy but :mg: I hate a 30+. I've since switched to the Hot Lips plugs!!
> 
> Later guys.


try throwing 4 or 5 ounces lure for ten or twelves hours buddy. those muskie lures make those little bass one looks like gnats lol. we got bull dawgs that weight two pounds :mg:

i will take a pic of them tomorrow to show you how bid they are


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> all i can say is that i really really hope you get him :smile:. if not i'll come along and get him for ya lol


He was spotted last summer in a bean field, but never again....late july and was already pushing damn near 190!! My bud sent a cell phone pic to me from 150 yards away and you could see 14 inch G2's!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> He was spotted last summer in a bean field, but never again....late july and was already pushing damn near 190!! My bud sent a cell phone pic to me from 150 yards away and you could see 14 inch G2's!!!!!


dang that is a freak :mg: need any help getting him lol.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> try throwing 4 or 5 ounces lure for ten or twelves hours buddy. those muskie lures make those little bass one looks like gnats lol. we got bull dawgs that weight two pounds :mg:
> 
> i will take a pic of them tomorrow to show you how bid they are


2 pounds?????????? Pizz on that, GIVE ME 6 INCH GOLDEN SHINNERS!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> 2 pounds?????????? Pizz on that, GIVE ME 6 INCH GOLDEN SHINNERS!!!!!!!


lol i'm telling those lures are huge. k buddy i'm off to bed. talk to you later today.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> dang that is a freak :mg: need any help getting him lol.


That's the farm we lost to family issues, It's being sold. Now i'm back to square one, sorta...It was the best deer hunting farm i've ever been on...period!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i'm telling those lures are huge. k buddy i'm off to bed. talk to you later today.


Me too...later Bill.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Crispys or wedgies???*



treeman65 said:


> boy did I get a crazy message so little girl asking if a crispy was a wedgy.She needs to step to the line and loose like the rest and pay her crispy.


LOL How do I pay!!!??? Where is the line???


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> ok...lets have a vote!!!!me for zoo keeper...or?????????


Keeper of the zooo you have my vote!!

Good Morning !!!


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> we will be having the smackdown round on friday in London and you might as well join in and donate your crispy to my collect by then mark will be down 2-0.


 I plan on having a stack of signatures when we hit london. Oh yes I went up to london and shot a local tourney talk about a tough range. 



12 rings only said:


> Wouldn't that be 3-0????? Are you going to Augusta????


 Ill be going to all of them and im bringing a extra wallet to keep all the crispies I collect in



Admiral Vixen said:


> Keeper of the zooo you have my vote!!
> 
> Good Morning !!!


Toms got my vote as zoo keeper since hes got a perment residence there

Good morn to you Kim oh yea where do i go to vote for you


----------



## Admiral Vixen

APAnTN said:


> I plan on having a stack of signatures when we hit london. Oh yes I went up to london and shot a local tourney talk about a tough range.
> 
> Ill be going to all of them and im bringing a extra wallet to keep all the crispies I collect in
> 
> 
> 
> Toms got my vote as zoo keeper since hes got a perment residence there
> 
> Good morn to you Kim oh yea where do i go to vote for you


Go to the AT Sponsors section!!! The final Butternut contest. I am the frozen Doe!!! lol thanks!!! :cheer2::cheer2::dance:


OK Posting scores from yesterday!!! MY Partner shot a 298!!!! And well I am making a small come back at 285!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Keeper of the zooo you have my vote!!
> 
> Good Morning !!!


That's the vote i was looking for!!

Good morning team!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I plan on having a stack of signatures when we hit london. Oh yes I went up to london and shot a local tourney talk about a tough range.
> 
> Ill be going to all of them and im bringing a extra wallet to keep all the crispies I collect in
> 
> 
> 
> Toms got my vote as zoo keeper since hes got a perment residence there
> 
> Good morn to you Kim oh yea where do i go to vote for you


YOU put me here!! lol:shade: You better bring the wallet THICK WIT IT!!! You gotta pay ME and BILL-68!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> YOU put me here!! lol:shade: You better bring the wallet THICK WIT IT!!! You gotta pay ME and BILL-68!!


I can assure you the only thing Bill will get from me is a thrashing:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I can assure you the only thing Bill will get from me is a thrashing:shade:


Oh yeah!!!!! Seems like he pick Jr to shoot with...think Jr will have any part of that????


----------



## treeman65

Mark how did you finish up yesterday sounds like you had a strong start?


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL How do I pay!!!??? Where is the line???


you sign a dolar bill (crispy) with your name and the event we are at.The line is on the simms range friday afternoon at all the ASA pro ams.


----------



## treeman65

So we need to get a list going for who is shooting the 1st Xtreme team shoot in Columbus. Mark see if Travis or any of the other guys that travel with you are in.We will do this friday afternoon while the team shoot is on that way practice range is freed up.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Go to the AT Sponsors section!!! The final Butternut contest. I am the frozen Doe!!! lol thanks!!! :cheer2::cheer2::dance:
> 
> 
> OK Posting scores from yesterday!!! MY Partner shot a 298!!!! And well I am making a small come back at 285!!!


Actually.....I only shot 294 with 50x. I dropped 3 in the last end to take me down, but my dang left shoulder was giving me fits and couldn't hold still. Oh well...I'm still happy with it that I lasted that long before my body started giving up on me.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Actually.....I only shot 294 with 50x. I dropped 3 in the last end to take me down, but my dang left shoulder was giving me fits and couldn't hold still. Oh well...I'm still happy with it that I lasted that long before my body started giving up on me.


good shooting


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Mark how did you finish up yesterday sounds like you had a strong start?


4 up i think is what mark said.


----------



## treeman65

good shooting


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Actually.....I only shot 294 with 50x. I dropped 3 in the last end to take me down, but my dang left shoulder was giving me fits and couldn't hold still. Oh well...I'm still happy with it that I lasted that long before my body started giving up on me.


Good shootin Toby


----------



## RattleSnake1

Thanks fellas. I lost 3 total in some of the early ends, and then I was holding steady towards a 297 until that last end when things just started giving up on me.


----------



## fishcatcher

nice shooting Toby.


----------



## bowman_77

James count me in on the smackdown...


Toby nice shooting bro.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> nice shooting Toby.





bowman_77 said:


> James count me in on the smackdown...
> 
> 
> Toby nice shooting bro.


Thanks guys.....it wasn't too bad overall, but I'll have another 300 yet this year.:wink: Ordered new strings for the Admiral this morning so we'll see if it tightens things back up again. Lately it's been feeling a little sloppy, and I know the current ones should have been changed before I even started indoor league, but I'll deal with that this week.


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> So we need to get a list going for who is shooting the 1st Xtreme team shoot in Columbus. Mark see if Travis or any of the other guys that travel with you are in.We will do this friday afternoon while the team shoot is on that way practice range is freed up.


Drockw is in

what time btw??? I'm gonna be TIRED!!! Not an excuse, just gonna be the situation haha


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Drockw is in
> 
> what time btw??? I'm gonna be TIRED!!! Not an excuse, just gonna be the situation haha


I would say 2 if that works for everyone cause I am going to get a 430 time on the simms for the smackdown.
You will need more than excuses Mark and me are both smokn them now.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

im down for the smackdown still not quite sure when i will be getting in columbus on friday so not sure if ill be there in time for the xtreme team shoot if im there in time in down tho


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> So we need to get a list going for who is shooting the 1st Xtreme team shoot in Columbus. Mark see if Travis or any of the other guys that travel with you are in.We will do this friday afternoon while the team shoot is on that way practice range is freed up.


I ended 4 up James on prob the toughest course ive ever shot. Boy did they hide the yardage. Travis and Frank is in on the Xtreme shoot if we make it down in time.


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> I can assure you the only thing Bill will get from me is a thrashing:shade:


HAHA:BangHead::icon_1_lol::drool::set1_rolf2::crybaby2:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I ended 4 up James on prob the toughest course ive ever shot. Boy did they hide the yardage. Travis and Frank is in on the Xtreme shoot if we make it down in time.


Nice shooting there Mark.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I ended 4 up James on prob the toughest course ive ever shot. Boy did they hide the yardage. Travis and Frank is in on the Xtreme shoot if we make it down in time.


 Sounds good if bryan and berry make it we will should have 4 teams.it will be a blast.
Mark do you remember Butch well that is where the doa is going.
great shooting this weekend


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> im down for the smackdown still not quite sure when i will be getting in columbus on friday so not sure if ill be there in time for the xtreme team shoot if im there in time in down tho


good deal before we leave out i will send you a message with my cell number.


----------



## treeman65

we need to come up with shirts with team xtreme on then for friday shoots just so everyone knows who to fear for the weekend.If its ok with Mark and if we all agree on it I have a buddy that I think could get the shirts done for us.He peobably could order the shirts for us too.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> we need to come up with shirts with team xtreme on then for friday shoots just so everyone knows who to fear for the weekend.If its ok with Mark and if we all agree on it I have a buddy that I think could get the shirts done for us.He peobably could order the shirts for us too.


Oh hell yeah...If Mark is cool with it.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Oh hell yeah...If Mark is cool with it.


I think he will like the idea.I texted my buddy to see if I can get an idea of prices.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> we need to come up with shirts with team xtreme on then for friday shoots just so everyone knows who to fear for the weekend.If its ok with Mark and if we all agree on it I have a buddy that I think could get the shirts done for us.He peobably could order the shirts for us too.


that would be cool for you guys there. show them who is the top dogs to beat :smile:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> that would be cool for you guys there. show them who is the top dogs to beat :smile:


guess they need to say watch out these dogs will bite


----------



## fishcatcher

are the shirt a long sleeve or short sleeve.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> are the shirt a long sleeve or short sleeve.


i have not checked into that much.I need to get Marks ok and we need to get at least 10 for my buddy to do them.I was thinking the short sleeve collared dry plus.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i have not checked into that much.I need to get Marks ok and we need to get at least 10 for my buddy to do them.I was thinking the short sleeve collared dry plus.


oh ok guess i was jumping the gun


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> oh ok guess i was jumping the gun


not at all cause if he is good with it and I get people to commit it wont take long.This guy does good work too I just sent my shooters shirts to him.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

short sleeve collar sounds good im in if its all good just let me know need to get some for columbus


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> short sleeve collar sounds good im in if its all good just let me know need to get some for columbus


there is not way we will have them for columbus but probably paris.


----------



## fishcatcher

you got any idea what the cost would be for the shirt?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> you got any idea what the cost would be for the shirt?


no he is going to call me tomorrow.I think he charged us 20 for our club shirts.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Good evening Xtremers...what's happenin?


----------



## fishcatcher

nothing much Toby. just asking James about the xtreme shooter shirt. how you doing?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good evening Xtremers...what's happenin?


not much its been quiet so far.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> there is not way we will have them for columbus but probably paris.


ahhh its all good ill still get one keepp it for augusta


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> not much its been quiet so far.


that's because the two trouble maker isn't on :mg: they know who i'm talking about lol


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> ahhh its all good ill still get one keepp it for augusta


not going to Paris?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> that's because the two trouble maker isn't on :mg: they know who i'm talking about lol


who would that be kimmie and joe lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllk


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> not going to Paris?



unfortunatly no columbus and agusta will be the only 2 big shoots i get to go to this year and possibly r100 in tampa between work and skool and everything else time is hard to come by sometimes


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> who would that be kimmie and joe lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllk


lol you are trying to get me in trouble again  i'm taking the fifth on that one:shade:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> unfortunatly no columbus and agusta will be the only 2 big shoots i get to go to this year and possibly r100 in tampa between work and skool and everything else time is hard to come by sometimes


have you ever been to Paris or Metropolis


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> have you ever been to Paris or Metropolis


nope sure havent columbus is going to be my first tournament traveling to everything i normally shoot is small local stuff


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> nope sure havent columbus is going to be my first tournament traveling to everything i normally shoot is small local stuff


oh you will love it.if you have any problems get ahold of me.I am the state rep so I can try to help you out of you need it.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> oh you will love it.if you have any problems get ahold of me.I am the state rep so I can try to help you out of you need it.


thanks alot im super pumped for columbus even if i dont shoot worth a poo im still super excited countin down the days


----------



## RattleSnake1

Oh boy....fish is begging for trouble again! I don't know fish you may want to :zip: haha


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> thanks alot im super pumped for columbus even if i dont shoot worth a poo im still super excited countin down the days


whay class are you shooting


----------



## 08toxikshooter

open c with all of yall


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy....fish is begging for trouble again! I don't know fish you may want to :zip: haha


 yes he is.:whip2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy....fish is begging for trouble again! I don't know fish you may want to :zip: haha


what i didn't say anything that will incriminate me :mg:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> open c with all of yall


cool


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> cool


did you get me down for the team shoot? im hopin to get there in time for it def down for the smackdown shoot tho


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> did you get me down for the team shoot? im hopin to get there in time for it def down for the smackdown shoot tho


yes i did.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> yes i did.


sounds good

talk to yall guys later got to get up for class in the morning


----------



## fishcatcher

later Josh


----------



## RattleSnake1

Have a good night Josh.


----------



## fishcatcher

Toby how long does that contest is gonna run? the butternut one i mean.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> Toby how long does that contest is gonna run? the butternut one i mean.


I'm pretty sure the voting closes March 7th so it's going to be a long 2 weeks for Kim.....lol


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm pretty sure the voting closes March 7th so it's going to be a long 2 weeks for Kim.....lol


lol i bet it would be a long two weeks. at least she got a good head start.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Sounds good if bryan and berry make it we will should have 4 teams.it will be a blast.
> Mark do you remember Butch well that is where the doa is going.
> great shooting this weekend



are they not going to maket it? And yea I remember Butch tell him I said thanks


treeman65 said:


> we need to come up with shirts with team xtreme on then for friday shoots just so everyone knows who to fear for the weekend.If its ok with Mark and if we all agree on it I have a buddy that I think could get the shirts done for us.He peobably could order the shirts for us too.


this is a sweet idea im in for sure and id say Travis and Frank is too ill have to ask them when you find out the prices



bowman_77 said:


> Oh hell yeah...If Mark is cool with it.


Im cool with it fo sho


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's because the two trouble maker isn't on :mg: they know who i'm talking about lol


Fish I cant help yall wait to 11-12 to get on here......who you hidin from anyway. theres too on that list now.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

ok guys I need some ideas for these shirts
here is what I was thinking so far
collared short sleeve-dry plus 
color? - I thought red/black with white writting or red wite white black writting.
Now how do we want the back
team xtreme 
time to get xtreme

or
xtreme stabillization
time to get xtreme


get me some ideas so we can get this rollng


----------



## treeman65

I sent my idea thru to him the only thing I changed was to have Xtreme stabilization on the front.
I will let you know soon as he lets me know plus give me your thoughts or ideas.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> ok guys I need some ideas for these shirts
> here is what I was thinking so far
> collared short sleeve-dry plus
> color? - I thought red/black with white writting or red wite white black writting.
> Now how do we want the back
> team xtreme
> time to get xtreme
> 
> or
> xtreme stabillization
> time to get xtreme
> 
> 
> get me some ideas so we can get this rollng





Both of those sound good James


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I sent my idea thru to him the only thing I changed was to have Xtreme stabilization on the front.
> I will let you know soon as he lets me know plus give me your thoughts or ideas.


I sure wished you would have thought of it a week or two ago so we could have them for columbus.


----------



## fishcatcher

what you think guys. i got my DOA in today. i'm switching to a different class for 3D. sorry for the lousy pic but it's snowing outside here :sad:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> what you think guys. i got my DOA in today. i'm switching to a different class for 3D. sorry for the lousy pic but it's snowing outside here :sad:


The stab looks great, but that bow.....well nevermind!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> The stab looks great, but that bow.....well nevermind!:mg:


Thats what I was thinking also....



Nice rig fish


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team :bump:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Xtreme Team :bump:


Are you bored Joe?


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Joe...your Butternut should have showed up today didn't it? I know a friend in NY got his and so did Tom.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Are you bored Joe?


Yeap..... I am at the fire house today.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Joe...your Butternut should have showed up today didn't it? I know a friend in NY got his and so did Tom.


I dont know. I will call the wife when she get home and check on it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap..... I am at the fire house today.


Better to be bored there considering the alternative!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Better to be bored there considering the alternative!:mg:


You got that right. dont get me wrong I am not complaining, but it does make for a long 24 hr. shift.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Hey*

Good Morning xtremers!!!:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning xtremers!!!:shade:


lol Kim it's the afternoon now. must have work pretty late last night huh.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> lol Kim it's the afternoon now. must have work pretty late last night huh.


11:30pm -11am lol


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> 11:30pm -11am lol


you should go to bed and get up later and hang out with us tonight :teeth:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> you should go to bed and get up later and hang out with us tonight :teeth:


what are we doing tonight???Hunting Wabbits!!! I was workng with some guys from Huston TX they were freezing up here. Said they saw a jackallope running in the parking lot. hahahahaha:loco:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> what are we doing tonight???Hunting Wabbits!!! I was workng with some guys from Huston TX they were freezing up here. Said they saw a jackallope running in the parking lot. hahahahaha:loco:


are you sure it wasn't Joe. he will freeze up here too. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

oh i got my brother to vote for you too again :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> are you sure it wasn't Joe. he will freeze up here too. lol


Kim if you get your hands on fish before I do throw a few xtra hit in for me and I'l do like wise for you.:secret:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> are you sure it wasn't Joe. he will freeze up here too. lol


fish when I want your comment I'll give it to ya.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Kim if you get your hands on fish before I do throw a few xtra hit in for me and I'l do like wise for you.:secret:


:set1_fishing: lol i knew if i troll enough i'll get a bite :teeth: caught a rough fish instead lol throw back :shade:


----------



## bowman_77

OK fish its TO for ya bud.:bartstush:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> OK fish its TO for ya bud.:bartstush:


lol what the T.O. for now  i was only fishing just my luck i caught a lowly carp :teeth:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> oh i got my brother to vote for you too again :thumbs_up


Thanks hun I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Kim if you get your hands on fish before I do throw a few xtra hit in for me and I'l do like wise for you.:secret:


Sucker punch!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Sucker punch!:icon_1_lol:


that's what i get for helping you out :teeth:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> that's what i get for helping you out :teeth:


picking on the little guy:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> picking on the little guy:mg:


i'm always getting pick on :sad: just notice what under your screen name too. :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's what i get for helping you out :teeth:


yeap that what ya get.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm always getting pick on :sad: just notice what under your screen name too. :mg:


:crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2: Its ok fish....lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2: Its ok fish....lol


see what i mean :sad::sad::sad: 



:teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> see what i mean :sad::sad::sad:
> 
> 
> 
> :teeth:


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

dinner time i'll be back later to do more fishing for carps lol


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> dinner time i'll be back later to do more fishing for carps lol


Run Fish Run!!!! lol I am going to catch someZZZZZ's

lol ttyl guys!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what you think guys. i got my DOA in today. i'm switching to a different class for 3D. sorry for the lousy pic but it's snowing outside here :sad:


Nice rig Fish!!


----------



## bowman_77

Toby I talked to the wife and no package, I am a lil futher south then Tom so it may take a day or two longer. Will let you know when it get here.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Joe...your Butternut should have showed up today didn't it? I know a friend in NY got his and so did Tom.


Toby, make sure to tell the young lady, i had to get back to work!! And yes the Butternut arrived...WOW!!! I'm glad you called so i knew what to expect when i used it.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Toby, make sure to tell the young lady, i had to get back to work!! And yes the Butternut arrived...WOW!!! I'm glad you called so i knew what to expect when i used it.


Tom do I need to know sumin


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom do I need to know sumin


Toby called me today, we talked for like 25 minutes about the Butternut that was in my mail box...He asked if i would like to talk to the "young lady"....i had to get back to work, man i feel bad for that too. I had three of my guys wondering if i was going to do anything else today.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Toby called me today, we talked for like 25 minutes about the Butternut that was in my mail box...He asked if i would like to talk to the "young lady"....i had to get back to work, man i feel bad for that too. I had three of my guys wondering if i was going to do anything else today.


You need to get better before next weekend. So you can do an Xtreme fish whoopin.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> You need to get better before next weekend. So you can do an Xtreme fish whoopin.


No kiddin!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

WHAT in the world is this butternut stuff?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> WHAT in the world is this butternut stuff?


I can tell you...BUT then i'd have to kill ya'!!!!!!!!!!!
Butternut is an Attractent scent, makes the deer curious, like a food source they haven't detected. Toby and Kim can explain it better.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> WHAT in the world is this butternut stuff?


butternut is the scent that is supposed to resemble i believe corn they also make a acor and apple i believe ... i have some of the acorn and talk bout strong but smells just like crushed up acorns


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> butternut is the scent that is supposed to resemble i believe corn they also make a acor and apple i believe ... i have some of the acorn and talk bout strong but smells just like crushed up acorns


sounds good.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I can tell you...BUT then i'd have to kill ya'!!!!!!!!!!!
> Butternut is an Attractent scent, makes the deer curious, like a food source they haven't detected. Toby and Kim can explain it better.


lollllllllllllllll If I attracted any more deer I would have to quit hunting.I have no idea where I am going to put the mount that are getting done now.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> lollllllllllllllll If I attracted any more deer I would have to quit hunting.I have no idea where I am going to put the mount that are getting done now.


What a problem to have........lol


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> lollllllllllllllll If I attracted any more deer I would have to quit hunting.I have no idea where I am going to put the mount that are getting done now.


yeah i wish i had that problem i seen 1 deer out the stand this entire year and i missed her lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> What a problem to have........lol


told you I would hook you up.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah i wish i had that problem i seen 1 deer out the stand this entire year and i missed her lol


wow that would be tough i dont think I sat in the stand 2 or 3 times without seeing deer.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> lollllllllllllllll If I attracted any more deer I would have to quit hunting.I have no idea where I am going to put the mount that are getting done now.






12 rings only said:


> What a problem to have........lol


you aint lying


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> wow that would be tough i dont think I sat in the stand 2 or 3 times without seeing deer.


Where is my invite...lol


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah i wish i had that problem i seen 1 deer out the stand this entire year and i missed her lol


I feel you pain bro.....Missed one...give 2 a hair cut, LOW!!!!!!!!!!! Freezers damn near empty of deer meat too!!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

yeah i gave mine a haircut right over top of her back everything happend so fast she came out 3 minutes after i got to the top of the tree..


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> told you I would hook you up.


I know this!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I feel you pain bro.....Missed one...give 2 a hair cut, LOW!!!!!!!!!!! Freezers damn near empty of deer meat too!!!




I know that feeling. lost one on opening weekend. and didnt nothing else durning bow season so the gun came out to play for awhile. 1 with bow 1 with black powder and 2 with gun all does. I didnt even see a buck in the woods while hunting this year.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Where is my invite...lol


I know you got one....didn't you??? lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I know that feeling. lost one on opening weekend. and didnt nothing else durning bow season so the gun came out to play for awhile. 1 with bow 1 with black powder and 2 with gun all does. I didnt even see a buck in the woods while hunting this year.


most likely I will have jerky with me in Columbus.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Where is my invite...lol


you know you can go too and it will be a short drive for you.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I know that feeling. lost one on opening weekend. and didnt nothing else durning bow season so the gun came out to play for awhile. 1 with bow 1 with black powder and 2 with gun all does. I didnt even see a buck in the woods while hunting this year.


I seen some horns...just no shots at them.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> most likely I will have jerky with me in Columbus.


DUDE....save some for London!!! LOL


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys if yall havnt watched this move Law Abiding Citizen, yall need to. I am watching it now and its great. yall check it out.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> most likely I will have jerky with me in Columbus.


Oh yeah....please do.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you know you can go too and it will be a short drive for you.


Oh yeah.:dancing::dancing::banana::banana:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

do yall guys have more or less weight on the side bar than your main bar?? just curious right now i got 3 on the main bar and 2 on the side bar. shot 2 on the both thinking bout trying 1 and 1 see howw that works


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> DUDE....save some for London!!! LOL


im sure i will have some with me.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> do yall guys have more or less weight on the side bar than your main bar?? just curious right now i got 3 on the main bar and 2 on the side bar. shot 2 on the both thinking bout trying 1 and 1 see howw that works


I have 4 on the front bar 4 on side bar opposite the sight 2 on the other side bar and my bubble sits perfect in the center.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> do yall guys have more or less weight on the side bar than your main bar?? just curious right now i got 3 on the main bar and 2 on the side bar. shot 2 on the both thinking bout trying 1 and 1 see howw that works


Only the end cap on the main and 3 weights and the cap on my left side bar.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> im sure i will have some with me.


Teriyak???


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> told you I would hook you up.





treeman65 said:


> you know you can go too and it will be a short drive for you.


James, is this in NC or SC?????


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Nice rig Fish!!


thanks Tom. now i hope i can shoot it. gonna have to get use to the pins and gap shooting again lol :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Teriyak???


beggers cant be choosy lol:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> thanks Tom. now i hope i can shoot it. gonna have to get use to the pins and gap shooting again lol :teeth:


Yeah, but that's why i shoot a slider for hunting now...too used to just one pin now. I'm glad you liked the stabs, i had them built to use the QDs and all weights to measure 12 inches for hunter class.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> beggers cant be choosy lol:darkbeer:


Why not????????????????????


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yeah, but that's why i shoot a slider for hunting now...too used to just one pin now. I'm glad you liked the stabs, i had them built to use the QDs and all weights to measure 12 inches for hunter class.


well i for one glad you though of that. totally forget about the 12 inches rule. :smile: not a big fan of those slider. always forget to reset it.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well i for one glad you though of that. totally forget about the 12 inches rule. :smile: not a big fan of those slider. always forget to reset it.


Mark called and asked, and i actually REMEMBERED<<<<----HA HA....that you said hunter class.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Mark called and asked, and i actually REMEMBERED<<<<----HA HA....that you said hunter class.


at least you remember the important one. not like that other thing lol:smile:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Why not????????????????????


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

just notice the light is out. are we hiding from someone again


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just notice the light is out. are we hiding from someone again


Trying to sneak up on Kim...lol!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

what is the stuff Mark for the inside of the stab to dampen?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> just notice the light is out. are we hiding from someone again


looks that way


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Trying to sneak up on Kim...lol!!!


lol good luck with that :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> at least you remember the important one. not like that other thing lol:smile:


JOE!!! see, i forget fish too.....lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol good luck with that :smile:


I could have talked to her today...i had to go back to work!!!:angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> JOE!!! see, i forget fish too.....lol


yea Joe. i bet it's still sitting on his desk at home :smile:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James, is this in NC or SC?????


either one


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what is the stuff Mark for the inside of the stab to dampen?


SECRET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PM sent.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea Joe. i bet it's still sitting on his desk at home :smile:


Where the hell is that spy cam at??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> JOE!!! see, i forget fish too.....lol





fishcatcher said:


> yea Joe. i bet it's still sitting on his desk at home :smile:


yeah but he is good for it.:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> SECRET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PM sent.


my mistake i should have pm him instead of posting the question on here


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> either one


Hmmmmmm


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what is the stuff Mark for the inside of the stab to dampen?


I know what it is..:secret:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Where the hell is that spy cam at??????????????????????????????????????????





bowman_77 said:


> yeah but he is good for it.:shade:


lol i knew it. yea Joe he is good for it though. just teasing him again.:smile:


----------



## treeman65

dang I just almost hit 3 deer and on was a buck.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> my mistake i should have pm him instead of posting the question on here


:nono:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :nono:


yea yea i know dumb move on me


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> dang I just almost hit 3 deer and on was a buck.


your a deer slayer all year long


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> my mistake i should have pm him instead of posting the question on here


I'm not sure if it is or not....i got in trouble for leakin secrets way back when...


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> dang I just almost hit 3 deer and on was a buck.


should have drive faster :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys if yall havnt watched this move Law Abiding Citizen, yall need to. I am watching it now and its great. yall check it out.


Yall need to watch this move. Its great.


----------



## fishcatcher

man i'm having so much trouble with this site tonite. i feel like Tom on the dial up :angry::angry::angry: must have gotten this site is not available five time since i log in tonight.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man i'm having so much trouble with this site tonite. i feel like Tom on the dial up :angry::angry::angry: must have gotten this site is not available five time since i log in tonight.


yeah its geting old fast. My is slower then dail sux


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> well i for one glad you though of that. totally forget about the 12 inches rule. :smile: not a big fan of those slider. always forget to reset it.


sliders are where the big dogs play.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I know what it is..:secret:





fishcatcher said:


> lol i knew it. yea Joe he is good for it though. just teasing him again.:smile:





treeman65 said:


> dang I just almost hit 3 deer and on was a buck.


Somebodys gotta do it!! LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> sliders are where the big dogs play.


are you using a hha sights or something else?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> man i'm having so much trouble with this site tonite. i feel like Tom on the dial up :angry::angry::angry: must have gotten this site is not available five time since i log in tonight.


You guys just don't know...plus the winds blowin pretty good and that dam sure doesn't help!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You guys just don't know...plus the winds blowin pretty good and that dam sure doesn't help!!!!!!!!:angry:


oh yes i do know it. i got a pretty fast laptop here. and this site is the only one that is slow as malasses


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> are you using a hha sights or something else?


I think he's talking target sights...THINK, don't know. lol


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> are you using a hha sights or something else?


:sign10: for hutning i do use a hha but for 3d i use a shrewd with a black eagle scope.But the shrewd is going to be retired soon.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> sliders are where the big dogs play.





12 rings only said:


> I think he's talking target sights...THINK, don't know. lol


You guys know bill shoots peewee class.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I think he's talking target sights...THINK, don't know. lol


yep you got it.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> :sign10: for hutning i do use a hha but for 3d i use a shrewd with a black eagle scope.But the shrewd is going to be retired soon.


ah now i see. got a supreme myself. just switching class this year and see how i do.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> You guys know bill shoots peewee class.:darkbeer:


after next weeks smackdown you might as well move back to peewee,


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> You guys know bill shoots peewee class.:darkbeer:


well that just above your isn't it lol :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> after next weeks smackdown you might as well move back to peewee,


lol....thoose wins done when to your head.


----------



## 12 rings only

Didn't even make it till Toby got here before it STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> after next weeks smackdown you might as well move back to peewee,


hahaha you tell him James. :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well that just above your isn't it lol :smile:


Yeap I shoot cub and dayum proud of it


----------



## treeman65

well only 10 more daysd till the Columbus smackdown.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> well only 10 more daysd till the Columbus smackdown.


i think Joe got one of your crispie ready to be handed over :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> lol....thoose wins done when to your head.


lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> well only 10 more daysd till the Columbus smackdown.


and to the death of your crisby collection.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i think Joe got one of your crispie ready to be handed over :teeth:


he might as well and he better sign it with a sharpie.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i think Joe got one of your crispie ready to be handed over :teeth:


Fish since your so sure of it, you want to put a crisby on James


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish since your so sure of it, you want to put a crisby on James


hell yea you better sign two crispies  one for James and one for me.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> he might as well and he better sign it with a sharpie.:darkbeer:


james i want my sharpie signed after you sign your crispy


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well that just above your isn't it lol :smile:





bowman_77 said:


> lol....thoose wins done when to your head.





fishcatcher said:


> hahaha you tell him James. :teeth:





bowman_77 said:


> Yeap I shoot cub and dayum proud of it





treeman65 said:


> well only 10 more daysd till the Columbus smackdown.





fishcatcher said:


> i think Joe got one of your crispie ready to be handed over :teeth:





treeman65 said:


> lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll





bowman_77 said:


> and to the death of your crisby collection.





treeman65 said:


> he might as well and he better sign it with a sharpie.:darkbeer:





bowman_77 said:


> Fish since your so sure of it, you want to put a crisby on James





12 rings only said:


> Didn't even make it till Toby got here before it STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!


That's ONE!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

James make sure he sign that crispie for me will ya


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hell yea you better sign two crispies  one for James and one for me.


oh its on like peas and carrots


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> oh its on like peas and carrots


you bet your azzzzz it is on buddy  make sure you sign it in red sharpie too.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James make sure he sign that crispie for me will ya


no problem


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's ONE!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


Im on there 4 times.....lol....:dancing:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Im on there 4 times.....lol....:dancing:


well we know who the starter is then don't we


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> oh its on like peas and carrots


cool peas and carrots smash easy just like you.lol


----------



## bowman_77

Here is # 2

:moon::moon::moon::moon::nyah::nyah::elf_moon::elf_moon::bartstush::bartstush:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well we know who the starter is then don't we


Keeper of the Zoo i am.........


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> cool peas and carrots smash easy just like you.lol


ouch


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> cool peas and carrots smash easy just like you.lol


James Im glad your in a bucket truck cause chit is getting deep.ukey:ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Here is # 2
> 
> :moon::moon::moon::moon::nyah::nyah::elf_moon::elf_moon::bartstush::bartstush:


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:angry: lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Here is # 2
> 
> :moon::moon::moon::moon::nyah::nyah::elf_moon::elf_moon::bartstush::bartstush:


lol oh Tom


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:angry: lol


lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Here is # 2
> 
> :moon::moon::moon::moon::nyah::nyah::elf_moon::elf_moon::bartstush::bartstush:


you have to beat Mark to be number 2.:bartstush::bartstush::bartstush:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol oh Tom


NOW who is the RAT. A MUSK RAT AT THAT.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> NOW who is the RAT. A MUSK RAT AT THAT.


i was just helping Tom out


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i was just helping Tom out


yeah right RAT


----------



## treeman65

have any of you guys ever shot a cricket pistol?


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeah right RAT


but you are the bigger rat lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> have any of you guys ever shot a cricket pistol?


no idea what that is.


----------



## 12 rings only

Whew!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> no idea what that is.


i beleive it is new.its bolt action with wood laminated stock and comes in either 22,22 mag or 17 hmr,
I just ordered one.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> have any of you guys ever shot a cricket pistol?


Nope....


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i beleive it is new.its bolt action with wood laminated stock and comes in either 22,22 mag or 17 hmr,
> I just ordered one.


Havent seen it either. That 17 hmr is a bad round.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh that one. my buddy has one of them. tiny little gun. pretty neat i though it was a kid toy at first.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Nope....


guess i will find one if its any good.I was not too expensive anyways.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Havent seen it either. That 17 hmr is a bad round.


yes it is. I have a rifle glass imbedded bull barrel and trigger work that gun is so damn accurate.It with tear a squirrel up bad.


----------



## fishcatcher

just use a 12ga for those tree rat.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes it is. I have a rifle glass imbedded bull barrel and trigger work that gun is so damn accurate.It with tear a squirrel up bad.


Yes it will. Gotta make head shots on them for sure.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yes it will. Gotta make head shots on them for sure.


first time i took mine out I shot a squirrel behind the should with it.WHAT A MESS.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Trying to sneak up on Kim...lol!!!


That isn't gonna happen tonight....she's OUT for the night. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> first time i took mine out I shot a squirrel behind the should with it.WHAT A MESS.


k silly question but do you guys eat them too. i know alot of southerner do. never try them before myself.


----------



## bowman_77

later guys......fire call


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> That isn't gonna happen tonight....she's OUT for the night. lol


i figure she would be. :smile: long shift for her


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> later guys......fire call


later Joe stay safe.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> later guys......fire call


Take care of yourself out there Joe.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> k silly question but do you guys eat them too. i know alot of southerner do. never try them before myself.


no i usually dont shoot them.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> later guys......fire call


be careful man


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> later guys......fire call


be safe bro!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

That's pretty strong smelling stuff isn't it Tom?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That isn't gonna happen tonight....she's OUT for the night. lol


I hope i didn't hurt her feelings today...i had to get back to work. I feel like crap about that too!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> no i usually dont shoot them.


me either. i do hunt small game like grouse, pheasants, and ducks


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's pretty strong smelling stuff isn't it Tom?


YES!!!!!!!!! That decal iz baddazz!!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> me either. i do hunt small game like grouse, pheasants, and ducks


i miss hunting all of those,


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i miss hunting all of those,


that's why i love it up here. plenty of species to hunt :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I hope i didn't hurt her feelings today...i had to get back to work. I feel like crap about that too!!!!


 DON'T...as it turned out she wasn't in the mood to talk much to anybody herself by that time. lol :zip:




12 rings only said:


> YES!!!!!!!!! That decal iz baddazz!!!


Mindy from Onestringer and I worked that up together and they turned out GREAT!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> that's why i love it up here. plenty of species to hunt :smile:


i gave that up when i moved from PA


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i gave that up when i moved from PA


oh another east coast transplant. :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> DON'T...as it turned out she wasn't in the mood to talk much to anybody herself by that time. lol :zip:
> 
> I sent her a PM saying i was sorry....gotta stay in good graces you know!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindy from Onestringer and I worked that up together and they turned out GREAT!


They are killer for sure, i wished i had warmer temps, got Joes and Butternuts to add to the truck!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> oh another east coast transplant. :smile:


but i dont miss the cold.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> that's why i love it up here. plenty of species to hunt :smile:


i used to slaughter the ducks and pheasants up there


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> They are killer for sure, i wished i had warmer temps, got Joes and Butternuts to add to the truck!!


I hear ya....we have Butternut, Ripcord, and Extreme to add to Big Red right now. Does Joe have one for his slings too?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I hear ya....we have Butternut, Ripcord, and Extreme to add to Big Red right now. Does Joe have one for his slings too?


Yes and it's nice too!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> but i dont miss the cold.


it's not too bad if you are dress for it. ok i'm lying it's still cold lol





treeman65 said:


> i used to slaughter the ducks and pheasants up there


i get a few ducks in now and then myself the pheasants are a little more south west of me. 

oh i'm from jersey originally  i do miss the sea fishing.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yes and it's nice too!!!


Hmmmm...perhaps he better send me one with my bino hook & loop then! HINT :wink:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> it's not too bad if you are dress for it. ok i'm lying it's still cold lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get a few ducks in now and then myself the pheasants are a little more south west of me.
> 
> oh i'm from jersey originally  i do miss the sea fishing.


i have never been sea fishing and only live 3 hrs from the coast


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yes and it's nice too!!!


i got one and it didn't stick on my bow case :angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i have never been sea fishing and only live 3 hrs from the coast


what are you waiting for. i use to go 80 miles off shore and tuna fish for the whole weekend out there. those blue fin tuna are good eating.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmm...perhaps he better send me one with my bino hook & loop then! HINT :wink:


He will!! I just checked the Butternut photo contest and Kims pulling away as of now....58-23!!! :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what are you waiting for. i use to go 80 miles off shore and tuna fish for the whole weekend out there. those blue fin tuna are good eating.


too much 3d


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> He will!! I just checked the Butternut photo contest and Kims pulling away as of now....58-23!!! :teeth:


good deal


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i got one and it didn't stick on my bow case :angry:


Did ya think to clean the nasty thing before you tried sticking it on there?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i got one and it didn't stick on my bow case :angry:


Uh oh....


----------



## treeman65

you guys have a good one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> He will!! I just checked the Butternut photo contest and Kims pulling away as of now....58-23!!! :teeth:


Yeah? Did ya notice the guy that's SUPPOSE to be on the team that voted against her is online, and yet....he's not here. Hasn't been since Dec.:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Did ya think to clean the nasty thing before you tried sticking it on there?


Oh no.........


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Did ya think to clean the nasty thing before you tried sticking it on there?


lol my bow case is probably the cleanest one you ever see. and yes i try cleaning out the spot for it too.



12 rings only said:


> Uh oh....


uh huh oh oh:smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you guys have a good one.


L8R bud....have a good one.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> you guys have a good one.


later James :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah? Did ya notice the guy that's SUPPOSE to be on the team that voted against her is online, and yet....he's not here. Hasn't been since Dec.:angry:


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got pissed when you told me that today, nice guy huh!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> He will!! I just checked the Butternut photo contest and Kims pulling away as of now....58-23!!! :teeth:


i just check too. :smile: also notice one of the staff vote for the other guy too :thumbs_do


----------



## 12 rings only

Later James


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got pissed when you told me that today, nice guy huh!!!


I have my thoughts....but in open forum it would get me banned! :zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got pissed when you told me that today, nice guy huh!!!


maybe he didn't see it. but i doubt it. too many of us posted on that thread not to see.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I have my thoughts....but in open forum it would get me banned! :zip:


Me too!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> maybe he didn't see it. but i doubt it. too many of us posted on that thread not to see.


Makes you wonder???


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> maybe he didn't see it. but i doubt it. too many of us posted on that thread not to see.


More like IF he visited the staff thread once in a while would have helped too!


----------



## fishcatcher

i check and he has six post on this thread


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i check and he has six post on this thread


Tom you have a PM.....feel free to forward it on to fish. I had to vent!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Makes you wonder???


well i guess he does have his opinion on who to vote for. but you gotta support your team.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom you have a PM.....feel free to forward it on to fish. I had to vent!


lol just msn me


----------



## RattleSnake1

If Tom forwards that PM to ya fish; you may see things a little differently about opinion.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom you have a PM.....feel free to forward it on to fish. I had to vent!


will do...


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> If Tom forwards that PM to ya fish; you may see things a little differently about opinion.


hmmm now i'm not sure if want to know lol


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom you still awake


----------



## RattleSnake1

Wow...no reply Tom? :mg: I left him speechless!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom you still awake


Yes...you sound like my wife telling everybody at work that i crash while on the puter....


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wow...no reply Tom? :mg: I left him speechless!


Dial sux boys...dial sux!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Dial sux boys...dial sux!!


just letting you know we are still here. just chatting on msn also. you should get that downloaded.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just letting you know we are still here. just chatting on msn also. you should get that downloaded.


Yeah i know...then my wife would really beat me!! LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yeah i know...then my wife would really beat me!! LOL


lol i bet she would too :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yeah i know...then my wife would really beat me!! LOL


Bummer! lol We could all get in on one conversation by inviting others in and have a field day! NO HOLDS BARRED!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Bummer! lol We could all get in on one conversation by inviting others in and have a field day! NO HOLDS BARRED!


heck yea that would be time out every sec


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> heck yea that would be time out every sec


Poor Tom would blow a gasket trying to keep up with all the TO he'd be giving.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> heck yea that would be time out every sec





RattleSnake1 said:


> Poor Tom would blow a gasket trying to keep up with all the TO he'd be giving.


You speed net boyz would leave me behind!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Poor Tom would blow a gasket trying to keep up with all the TO he'd be giving.


he would be pulling his hair out :sign10: going that's one that's two lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Bummer! lol We could all get in on one conversation by inviting others in and have a field day! NO HOLDS BARRED!


That would be fun for sure....:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You speed net boyz would leave me behind!!!


yea you would be five pages back for sure with that dial up


----------



## fishcatcher

ouch brain freeze. guys don't eat ice cream fast :teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You speed net boyz would leave me behind!!!


I don't think so really. We too ran on dial sux here before they actually were able to get us at least DSL...I'd rather have cable but that would cost $6000 to get it to the house so NO! lol I ran MSN back then as well as ICQ and never had problems.


----------



## fishcatcher

i had icq. can't remember my log in password lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Poor Tom would blow a gasket trying to keep up with all the TO he'd be giving.





fishcatcher said:


> he would be pulling his hair out :sign10: going that's one that's two lol


I only keep ONE ZOO!!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea you would be five pages back for sure with that dial up





fishcatcher said:


> ouch brain freeze. guys don't eat ice cream fast :teeth:


TA DAH.....that's whatcha get!! LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom did you ever get that charger?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> TA DAH.....that's whatcha get!! LOL


ya but it was good ice cream lol:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't think so really. We too ran on dial sux here before they actually were able to get us at least DSL...I'd rather have cable but that would cost $6000 to get it to the house so NO! lol I ran MSN back then as well as ICQ and never had problems.


They will never run cable back here, DSL i'd take, but NOPE!!!! wi-fi is costly either way you go, the monthly charge isn't bad it's the equipment you buy / rent.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom did you ever get that charger?


On my list of things to do later today.:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> On my list of things to do later today.:shade:


just reminding you buddy


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> They will never run cable back here, DSL i'd take, but NOPE!!!! wi-fi is costly either way you go, the monthly charge isn't bad it's the equipment you buy / rent.


Yeah....that hughes net is outrageous for price too! :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm using quest and direct tv sat. myself.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just reminding you buddy


I need all the help i can get Bill!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah....that hughes net is outrageous for price too! :mg:


We won't be doing the hughs net thing anytime soon......:thumbs_do


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm using quest and direct tv sat. myself.


Direct for us too, netzero on the isp.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Direct for us too, netzero on the isp.


I would flip out if I ever had to go back to dial sux! You have way more patience than me bro! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Direct for us too, netzero on the isp.


why didn't you bundle that up and get the isp too


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> why didn't you bundle that up and get the isp too


The bundle offer is with ATT and they don't have dsl here!!:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I would flip out if I ever had to go back to dial sux! You have way more patience than me bro! lol


The only time i have access to a speed machine is at Jims house in Ohio when i'm hunting up there. I try not to be on it much though.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> The bundle offer is with ATT and they don't have dsl here!!:angry:


well that's sucks buddy. that's what you get for living out in the boonie


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> The only time i have access to a speed machine is at Jims house in Ohio when i'm hunting up there. I try not to be on it much though.


Don't want to get spoiled huh bud? lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well that's sucks buddy. that's what you get for living out in the boonie


But...i almost stepped in deer poop in my front yard!!


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> don't want to get spoiled huh bud? Lol


nope!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> But...i almost stepped in deer poop in my front yard!!


well i almost step on cat poop in my yard lol


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> well i almost step on cat poop in my yard lol


What's a cap???


----------



## drockw

drockw said:


> What's a cap???


Ahh u fixed it before I got it


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well i almost step on cat poop in my yard lol


That would ssssuuuuuucccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> But...i almost stepped in deer poop in my front yard!!


That's the nice thing about where we are.....we're in the township so we can hunt and shoot guns here, but the village is right across the road. We kind of have the best of both worlds here.:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

drockw said:


> What's a cap???


lol i saw it after it was posted


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> What's a cap???





drockw said:


> Ahh u fixed it before I got it


I hit the quote button as fast as i could...still beat me to it!!

Hows Derek??


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's the nice thing about where we are.....we're in the township so we can hunt and shoot guns here, but the village is right across the road. We kind of have the best of both worlds here.:shade:


we could shoot here. just have to wait about five minutes before the cops show up lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's the nice thing about where we are.....we're in the township so we can hunt and shoot guns here, but the village is right across the road. We kind of have the best of both worlds here.:shade:


That would be nice!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I hit the quote button as fast as i could...still beat me to it!!
> 
> Hows Derek??


that's dial up for you buddly lol


----------



## fishcatcher

derek what camo did you decided on?


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> That would be nice!!


It is, but it would still cost $6K to get cable here! lol Their box is right across the street from us, and our neighbor offered to do the road bore and trench to both houses, but it would have still been the same price. Something about new/extended service....LOSERS!:fuming:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> we could shoot here. just have to wait about five minutes before the cops show up lol


What cops...lol!!! They don't come back hear unless you tell 911 your gonna shoot somebody...and then the whole damn P-Force shows up. 

Disclaimer

They ain't been to my place!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that's dial up for you buddly lol


Yap.....


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> What cops...lol!!! They don't come back hear unless you tell 911 your gonna shoot somebody...and then the whole damn P-Force shows up.
> 
> Disclaimer
> 
> They ain't been to my place!!


lol i see you pick up my disclaimer thing :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> What cops...lol!!! They don't come back hear unless you tell 911 your gonna shoot somebody...and then the whole damn P-Force shows up.
> 
> Disclaimer
> 
> They ain't been to my place!!


Nice Tom.....real nice!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i see you pick up my disclaimer thing :smile:


Live in the boonies i do....STOOOOOPID i ain't!!!:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nice Tom.....real nice!


Thanks, hell i know half of them, if i'm home and there some kind of call, 4-5 cruisers are automatic...i'll get the 7 mag out and "check my zero":darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Thanks, hell i know half of them, if i'm home and there some kind of call, 4-5 cruisers are automatic...i'll get the 7 mag out and "check my zero":darkbeer:


i had a 7 mag browning abolt. sold that as fast as i could. hurt my shoulder :smile:


----------



## drockw

I've been pretty goo fellas. Stressed out about school as usual but hey, I guess I signed up for it when I decided to be an engineer. But I CANNOT wait to take this vacation/spring break an go to the shoot. I'm so pumped. Me and the girly both need it between all of the typical work/school related tension. :darkbeer:

I still haven't decided on a damn camo for that bow bc just today on the strother forums, Kevin said they had some white ones with black limbs and yet again I'm stumped... I love the white but am still not sure about it so I'm probably going to just get black... I still like the black/camo too. Drivin me nuts. I've never ever cared about a bows color...

On a more positive note(stress reliever) I talke Hoyt into replacing my vantage elites limbs for free!!! Originally they were camo, but I talked our shop owner into asking them if I could have a set that he was supposed to return instead and they said yes, so now I have a set of the nice gloss limb for free. Cost is 205 on them bad boys so I'm tickled on that note lol

I lurk the thread every night almost but haven't been posting bc I'm typically studying or with the gf...

Tom, are y'all close to Nashville??? Me and some buddies are goin to old hickory Sunday for the Asa practice.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i had a 7 mag browning abolt. sold that as fast as i could. hurt my shoulder :smile:


Hmmmmm...should I say it??? Why not?!? PANSY!!! hahaha


----------



## 12 rings only

*The Nyquil is starting to work....*

Bill, keep hiding from Kim!!! Toby, keep tellin her where he is!! You guys have a good evening / morning!!


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> i had a 7 mag browning abolt. sold that as fast as i could. hurt my shoulder :smile:


Pulled out the remmy 700 series 7mag and fired off a round last week just for fun. I'm not a glutton for punishment, but I felt like an idiot for shooting it with a t-shirt on only


----------



## fishcatcher

lol i know what you mean about the color. right now i can't decide on what color riser for my guardian. Lee got the limbs done in black.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i had a 7 mag browning abolt. sold that as fast as i could. hurt my shoulder :smile:





RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmm...should I say it??? Why not?!? PANSY!!! hahaha


I love my 7 mags!!!!


----------



## drockw

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmm...should I say it??? Why not?!? PANSY!!! hahaha


If the 7mm won bother ya I've got one that will...

Rem sp-10
semi-auto 10ga with a turkey choke and a 3.5" turkey load. A 3 shot burst will seriously leave your shoulder hurting for days. And I'm a big guy...

I snapped off 3 last spring at a few turkeys and MAN did it hurt later. Drug home 2 gobblers tho


----------



## RattleSnake1

Have a good night Tom. Kim can always find fish....he's not hard to find. haha


----------



## fishcatcher

you all forgetting i'm a skinny little guy. love my beretta mato 30.06 now


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> I've been pretty goo fellas. Stressed out about school as usual but hey, I guess I signed up for it when I decided to be an engineer. But I CANNOT wait to take this vacation/spring break an go to the shoot. I'm so pumped. Me and the girly both need it between all of the typical work/school related tension. :darkbeer:
> 
> I still haven't decided on a damn camo for that bow bc just today on the strother forums, Kevin said they had some white ones with black limbs and yet again I'm stumped... I love the white but am still not sure about it so I'm probably going to just get black... I still like the black/camo too. Drivin me nuts. I've never ever cared about a bows color...
> 
> On a more positive note(stress reliever) I talke Hoyt into replacing my vantage elites limbs for free!!! Originally they were camo, but I talked our shop owner into asking them if I could have a set that he was supposed to return instead and they said yes, so now I have a set of the nice gloss limb for free. Cost is 205 on them bad boys so I'm tickled on that note lol
> 
> I lurk the thread every night almost but haven't been posting bc I'm typically studying or with the gf...
> 
> Tom, are y'all close to Nashville??? Me and some buddies are goin to old hickory Sunday for the Asa practice.


Great on the decision on school, choosing bow camo sux sometimes....Definately great on the limbs!!!! I actually live 55 miles east of Knoxville. I'm working anyway this whole weekend.


----------



## RattleSnake1

drockw said:


> If the 7mm won bother ya I've got one that will...
> 
> Rem sp-10
> semi-auto 10ga with a turkey choke and a 3.5" turkey load. A 3 shot burst will seriously leave your shoulder hurting for days. And I'm a big guy...
> 
> I snapped off 3 last spring at a few turkeys and MAN did it hurt later. Drug home 2 gobblers tho


You might have missed this discussion Derek. I shoot a .300 Weatherby Mag with custom loads for deer, and my turkey gun is a Browning Invector 10ga so no......a little punch in the shoulder doesn't bother me a bit! :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Bill, keep hiding from Kim!!! Toby, keep tellin her where he is!! You guys have a good evening / morning!!


late Tom have a good nite and leave that light off :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> If the 7mm won bother ya I've got one that will...
> 
> Rem sp-10
> semi-auto 10ga with a turkey choke and a 3.5" turkey load. A 3 shot burst will seriously leave your shoulder hurting for days. And I'm a big guy...
> 
> I snapped off 3 last spring at a few turkeys and MAN did it hurt later. Drug home 2 gobblers tho


Ain't scared!! Big guy here too, but that's for later, i need some rest.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> You might have missed this discussion Derek. I shoot a .300 Weatherby Mag with custom loads for deer, and my turkey gun is a Browning Invector 10ga so no......a little punch in the shoulder doesn't bother me a bit! :wink:


well i shoot a 12 ga so there


----------



## fishcatcher

just notice the time too. i'm going to bed also. later guys :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> just notice the time too. i'm going to bed also. later guys :smile:


Oh yeah...that's fish...talk about big guns and he runs! haha Later Bill...have a good one.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh yeah...that's fish...talk about big guns and he runs! haha Later Bill...have a good one.


lol thanks alot buddy. c-ya later and have a good one too.


----------



## drockw

RattleSnake1 said:


> You might have missed this discussion Derek. I shoot a .300 Weatherby Mag with custom loads for deer, and my turkey gun is a Browning Invector 10ga so no......a little punch in the shoulder doesn't bother me a bit! :wink:


Were practically shootin the same guns haha. Not much difference in the 300/7mm. My buddy has a 300 as well. They are nice.


----------



## treeman65

I have both the 300 win mag and the 7mm.I shot my 7mm from the hip a couple years ago at a hog that charged me and a buddy now that was a handful.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> But...i almost stepped in deer poop in my front yard!!


That right there is worth not having cable.I get cable internet and phone free but I live out so far I cant get the service.I would live with satelite before I would live next to some crazy old hag.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> most likely I will have jerky with me in Columbus.


Better bring enough for me:tongue:


08toxikshooter said:


> do yall guys have more or less weight on the side bar than your main bar?? just curious right now i got 3 on the main bar and 2 on the side bar. shot 2 on the both thinking bout trying 1 and 1 see howw that works


Iprefer to have my bow balance with ever so slightly nose forward



treeman65 said:


> i beleive it is new.its bolt action with wood laminated stock and comes in either 22,22 mag or 17 hmr,
> I just ordered one.


We have several crickets at the shop but i havent seen the pistol one yet



fishcatcher said:


> oh that one. my buddy has one of them. tiny little gun. pretty neat i though it was a kid toy at first.


The kids toy will suit James


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yes and it's nice too!!!


Thanks




RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmm...perhaps he better send me one with my bino hook & loop then! HINT :wink:


It will, but there runing out fast and I am not ordering any more.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> They will never run cable back here, DSL i'd take, but NOPE!!!! wi-fi is costly either way you go, the monthly charge isn't bad it's the equipment you buy / rent.


Tom I have fix to your dail sux. We here at the fire staion dont have anything either but dail sux, so are IT guys tryed getting a Verzion air card. Well lets just say it Bad AZZ it will run 3-4 computer at one time. We have the card in a wireless router. I been meaning to tell you that. Might be something to looking in too.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol my bow case is probably the cleanest one you ever see. and yes i try cleaning out the spot for it too.


fish if you need another decal no problem buddy, I will sent ya one out.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom I have fix to your dail sux. We here at the fire staion dont have anything either but dail sux, so are IT guys tryed getting a Verzion air card. Well lets just say it Bad AZZ it will run 3-4 computer at one time. We have the card in a wireless router. I been meaning to tell you that. Might be something to looking in too.:thumbs_up


Thanks Joe!! We have Verizon cells and have looked into it. According to verizon....it's $80 a month with all their "charges" added up.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> That right there is worth not having cable.I get cable internet and phone free but I live out so far I cant get the service.I would live with satelite before I would live next to some crazy old hag.


That's right!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I have both the 300 win mag and the 7mm.I shot my 7mm from the hip a couple years ago at a hog that charged me and a buddy now that was a handful.


Oh say, i bet that was for sure!!! I want me another 300 Win Mag...don't need it, just want it!!:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Oh say, i bet that was for sure!!! I want me another 300 Win Mag...don't need it, just want it!!:tongue:


I have a beautiful 300 win mag its the ruger model 77 with the green laminated stock and stainless.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I have a beautiful 300 win mag its the ruger model 77 with the green laminated stock and stainless.


DROOOOOOOLLLLLLL!!!!!!! lol!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks Joe!! We have Verizon cells and have looked into it. According to verizon....it's $80 a month with all their "charges" added up.


if that was my only option I would gladly pay it. but thats me.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> if that was my only option I would gladly pay it. but thats me.


I would...it's the other one runnin around here that won't.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I would...it's the other one runnin around here that won't.:wink:


LOL...put your foot down.:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## drockw

What decal are u guys referring to?


----------



## fishcatcher

drockw said:


> What decal are u guys referring to?


Derek we are talking about Joe sling decal


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> Derek we are talking about Joe sling decal


Ooh! I need to get one from him(sling). 

I just have d loop material on it now haha. A black an red skins would look good


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> LOL...put your foot down.:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer:


he puts his foot down but the boss put hers down on top of his:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

apantn said:


> he puts his foot down but the boss put hers down on top of his:wink:


lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> he puts his foot down but the boss put hers down on top of his:wink:


Now THAT...that's just funny! Should be fun to see Tom's reply.:zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

drockw said:


> Were practically shootin the same guns haha. Not much difference in the 300/7mm. My buddy has a 300 as well. They are nice.


Indeed they are! If he's shooting a .300 WIN Mag though; his is a little smaller than mine being the casing on the Winny's are about a 1/4" shorter than my Weatherby. There's just no replacement for heavy firepower... well placed shots are key, but I hate it when they keep running after a good hit! I prefer to launch them on impact! :wink:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Now THAT...that's just funny! Should be fun to see Tom's reply.:zip:


He knows its true:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> he puts his foot down but the boss put hers down on top of his:wink:


so now we all know who is the real zoo keeper :tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish if you need another decal no problem buddy, I will sent ya one out.


thanks but save it for your other customer buddy. i know you want to spread the words around more.:thumbs_up


----------



## timbawolf98

Hey guys if any of you are interested in filming your hunts check out the new Pro series camera arm's from Honey Creek Outdoors, I just posted a thread about them here in the Manufacturer's section and I can help you with any questions you have, here's the link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1153861


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> he puts his foot down but the boss put hers down on top of his:wink:


It kinda SUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSS........Doesn't it MARK!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> He knows its true:wink:


YOU DO TOO..........BROTHER!!!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Hey Kim check out these new colors I just got today, The two pink ones have all the colors you want.








Rose Pink Camo
Purple Camo
Hot Pink Camo
Blue Camo


----------



## 12 rings only

Where is everybody????


----------



## timbawolf98

I'm here/studying for trigonometry/trying to get this other thread up and going so I can make some $$ haha


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Where is everybody????


Yah know Im here.


----------



## 12 rings only

Keep studying!! lol, Joe...that's a givin, me and you are always here!!:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Keep studying!! lol, Joe...that's a givin, me and you are always here!!:tongue:


yes we are :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> yes we are :thumbs_up


You and Fish have stuff in da mail.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You and Fish have stuff in da mail.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## treeman65

this weather sucks


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks buddy.


Thank you sir!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You and Fish have stuff in da mail.


thanks Tom and i'm here too :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> He knows its true:wink:


I got your...foot:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> thanks Tom and i'm here too :wink:


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Where is everybody????


i was out playing with the bow. man i'm loving that stab. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I got your...foot:zip:


lololololol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i was out playing with the bow. man i'm loving that stab. :thumbs_up


they are great arent they :thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

yea they are pretty good. now i have to sell my sims modular one lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i was out playing with the bow. man i'm loving that stab. :thumbs_up


I really like mine!!!!:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I really like mine!!!!:tongue:


are you referring to the target model or hunting one?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> are you referring to the target model or hunting one?


all of 'em bro!!:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol should have known you had all of them.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> this weather sucks


Dude theres freakin snow on the ground that wasn't there an hour ago!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol should have known you had all of them.


Like HOTY68...i've been shooting for mark for over a year now.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Dude theres freakin snow on the ground that wasn't there an hour ago!!


i actually glad to say this but our snow was melting today :thumbs_up. i can actually see the edges of the sidewalk and there were grass showing lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Dude theres freakin snow on the ground that wasn't there an hour ago!!


Thats sux dude.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats sux dude.


It's a dry powder, blows rite off the roads:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom did you get that charger today?


----------



## bowman_77

Guys I will be back in a lil bit. I have to make a run to the store. I have a sick sick lil boy. Gotta go get some meds. be back in a few.


----------



## treeman65

well guys I decide today with all the crispies you keep getting me I need a vehicle with more room to haul then so I bought a trailblazer.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Guys I will be back in a lil bit. I have to make a run to the store. I have a sick sick lil boy. Gotta go get some meds. be back in a few.


hope the little tike get better soon Joe.




treeman65 said:


> well guys I decide today with all the crispies you keep getting me I need a vehicle with more room to haul then so I bought a trailblazer.


what happen to the vette or whatever hot rod? you already have a pick up lol
oh don't forget one of those crispies is mine from Joe lol hahahaa


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Maybe taking my new stab out pig hunting in a few weeks. Oh, and turkey too  I say maybe is because I'm waiting on it. Hope he got my change of address :0


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom did you get that charger today?


:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hope the little tike get better soon Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happen to the vette or whatever hot rod? you already have a pick up lol
> oh don't forget one of those crispies is mine from Joe lol hahahaa


I thought this was more practical cause I wont drive my truck to far.I almost got stupid and bought an avalanche


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Guys I will be back in a lil bit. I have to make a run to the store. I have a sick sick lil boy. Gotta go get some meds. be back in a few.


Oh...been on alot of those, hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Maybe taking my new stab out pig hunting in a few weeks. Oh, and turkey too  I say maybe is because I'm waiting on it. Hope he got my change of address :0


man i love my two DOA i just got in. they are worth the wait.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> :wink::thumbs_up


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up great now we can practice using the camera lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I thought this was more practical cause I wont drive my truck to far.I almost got stupid and bought an avalanche


My wife wants one of those Avalanche's.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hope the little tike get better soon Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happen to the vette or whatever hot rod? you already have a pick up lol
> oh don't forget one of those crispies is mine from Joe lol hahahaa


i hope the little one is better soon.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> My wife wants one of those Avalanche's.


those wouldn't be too bad if they get rid of all those dumb plastic molding if you ask me.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up great now we can practice using the camera lol


Yeppers!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> My wife wants one of those Avalanche's.


it rode and drove great but I would rather have the gas mileage plus it is only 2 wheel drive,


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> those wouldn't be too bad if they get rid of all those dumb plastic molding if you ask me.


All the fold down and up stuff to make storage room would be a pain to me...at leats i think.


----------



## fishcatcher

just check on that butternut contest. our favorite female xtreme members is up 67 to 27. :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just check on that butternut contest. our favorite female xtreme members is up 67 to 27. :wink:


GO KIM GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> it rode and drove great but I would rather have the gas mileage plus it is only 2 wheel drive,


those 2 wheel drive one wouldn't last up here in the winter.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> it rode and drove great but I would rather have the gas mileage plus it is only 2 wheel drive,


She wants a 4x4 of course.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Howdy boys!


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Toby.


----------



## fishcatcher

what you do Toby. scare everyone off lol


----------



## treeman65

hey toby


----------



## fishcatcher

James what year trailblazer did you get? and color


----------



## 12 rings only

Hows Toby??


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James what year trailblazer did you get? and color


06 blue


----------



## RattleSnake1

No I didn't scare anybody off fish....hiya James.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Hows Toby??


Good bud...you? On the phone with Kim...she's on her way in to work again.


----------



## fishcatcher

night shift. is this her normal hours?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> night shift. is this her normal hours?


night shift suckst that is the only way i can get away without working weekends


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good bud...you? On the phone with Kim...she's on her way in to work again.


Tell her i say HI!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

i love third shift myself. get off work and go fishing or hunting. then go home and take a nap.


----------



## treeman65

picked up the new bow today


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i love third shift myself. get off work and go fishing or hunting. then go home and take a nap.


i dont ever sleep 4 hrs a day if i am lucky


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> night shift suckst that is the only way i can get away without working weekends


They won't let me work 3rd...


----------



## bowman_77

Im back fellas


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> man i love my two DOA i just got in. they are worth the wait.


I've loved all my Xtreme hunting stabs. Yes they are worth the wait


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i hope the little one is better soon.





fishcatcher said:


> hope the little tike get better soon Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happen to the vette or whatever hot rod? you already have a pick up lol
> oh don't forget one of those crispies is mine from Joe lol hahahaa





12 rings only said:


> Oh...been on alot of those, hope he feels better soon!!


Thanks guys


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i love third shift myself. get off work and go fishing or hunting. then go home and take a nap.


I think thats why they won't let me...lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Im back fellas


Hows the lil feller??


----------



## BEETLE GUY

My DOA helped me kill this little guy.


----------



## bowman_77

Hey Toby have kim check out my new colors...I think she might like them


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I think thats why they won't let me...lol


i work that shift for three years. man i love it. till they close the door and laid off everybody


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> My DOA helped me kill this little guy.


sweet.


----------



## treeman65

BEETLE GUY said:


> My DOA helped me kill this little guy.


nice one/


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> My DOA helped me kill this little guy.


yea little guy i see :wink: my buddy want one now when he see me with those. wanted my other one but i told him no way lol


----------



## fishcatcher

hey beetle. did you ever check that site i send you when you were selling your beetles lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hows the lil feller??


Hes got flew like symp. I hope its just a 24 hr bug. It started this afternoon some time, with an upset tummy. He was walking around sayin my tummy hurts.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hes got flew like symp. I hope its just a 24 hr bug. It started this afternoon some time, with an upset tummy. He was walking around sayin my tummy hurts.


hope he feels better soon


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Oh, and most of these.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> picked up the new bow today


c4???


----------



## treeman65

BEETLE GUY said:


> Oh, and most of these.


were did you say we are hunting this fall,lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> c4???


you got it thanks for understanding about the other.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Toby have kim check out my new colors...I think she might like them


Already told her which page they were on bud! :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> were did you say we are hunting this fall,lol


yea where are we hunting again lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> hey beetle. did you ever check that site i send you when you were selling your beetles lol


Didn't, but need to. Going to start selling some more beetles soon. Can you send it to me again. Please


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE...That's some nice bucks there bro!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Didn't, but need to. Going to start selling some more beetles soon. Can you send it to me again. Please


you have to register with them but it's a neat site. i use to keep praying mantis as pet.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Already told her which page they were on bud! :wink:


Thanks and there also in my thread. :thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> hey beetle. did you ever check that site i send you when you were selling your beetles lol





treeman65 said:


> were did you say we are hunting this fall,lol


What... Sorry, hard of hearing


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea where are we hunting again lol


I'll pick you up on the way....


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> you have to register with them but it's a neat site. i use to keep praying mantis as pet.
> 
> http://mantidforum.net/forums/


Don't they only live 3 months


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Don't they only live 3 months


depend on what species you get. man those thing are mean as hell too. pretty alien looking also.


----------



## fishcatcher

this was my male orchid mantis. he was a pig eats everything.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Was invited to a brown bear hunt in Alaska. The production company just contacted me. But they want to film me and pay me. Don't like the film part but getting paid would be nice.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> this was my male orchid mantis. he was a pig eats everything.


Awesome pic Bill!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Was invited to a brown bear hunt in Alaska. The production company just contacted me. But they want to film me and pay me. Don't like the film part but getting paid would be nice.


Aw man that's my dream hunt!!!!:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Was invited to a brown bear hunt in Alaska. The production company just contacted me. But they want to film me and pay me. Don't like the film part but getting paid would be nice.


Who doesn't want to get paid to hunt?!? lol The filming part isn't so bad once you get used to it...just remember to talk to the camera like you're talking to a friend.:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> this was my male orchid mantis. he was a pig eats everything.


Like him! My beetles aren't that cool looking


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Was invited to a brown bear hunt in Alaska. The production company just contacted me. But they want to film me and pay me. Don't like the film part but getting paid would be nice.


awesome chance to go. would love to go to alaska


----------



## fishcatcher

couple of ghost mantis. 



















lol ok i'll stop posting bugs pic :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Who doesn't want to get paid to hunt?!? lol The filming part isn't so bad once you get used to it...just remember to talk to the camera like you're talking to a friend.:wink:


I'm under contract with Athens, so I turned it down. It was nice that a real large bow company asked though  I have set my goals and the big brown is low on my todo list. I've got to finish all my species of deer first and then I'll set my next goals.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I'm under contract with Athens, so I turned it down. It was nice that a real large bow company asked though  I have set my goals and the big brown is low on my todo list. I've got to finish all my species of deer first and then I'll set my next goals.


well how many more to go till you finish. i guess that would be a slam?


----------



## treeman65

BEETLE GUY said:


> Was invited to a brown bear hunt in Alaska. The production company just contacted me. But they want to film me and pay me. Don't like the film part but getting paid would be nice.


that is awesome. shoot if they were paying me to go to alaska I would hunt nude.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> couple of ghost mantis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ok i'll stop posting bugs pic :wink:


Now he is just plain evil looking!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> couple of ghost mantis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ok i'll stop posting bugs pic :wink:


I want one!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I want one!


lol aren't they cool. go to that site and get some. oh those two are only about 3/8 of an inch long. still babies.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> that is awesome. shoot if they were paying me to go to alaska I would hunt nude.


way to much there...


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> well how many more to go till you finish. i guess that would be a slam?


Have a few. The thing is, all the deer I shoot, all have to make P&Y. Not all have made it


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> way to much there...


X2 way too much. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol aren't they cool. go to that site and get some. oh those two are only about 3/8 of an inch long. still babies.


Thats tiny!! The ones that were around the house growing up were like 4-5 inches long.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> X2 way too much. lol


shoot i would do that for a big horn or trophy elk hunt.


----------



## treeman65

has anyone heard from cowboy


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Same area and both deer are about the same age.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Thats tiny!! The ones that were around the house growing up were like 4-5 inches long.


those green asian one are pretty big. those pic are actually size too. not crop up close.


----------



## fishcatcher

ok are they black tail ?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> has anyone heard from cowboy


No sir, a little worried i am....


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Here are some of my bugs


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Same area and both deer are about the same age.


Very nice!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> No sir, a little worried i am....


me too I called the day before yesterday and then texted yesterday


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> has anyone heard from cowboy


PM back and forth tuesday with him


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> No sir, a little worried i am....


Didn't he pop in briefly a day or two ago?


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> has anyone heard from cowboy


nope not lately. think he still trying to work thing out with his lady friend.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> ok are they black tail ?


they are crosses


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Here are some of my bugs


lol wheres the detail in them. j/k now. i cheated with a macro lens :thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> they are crosses


didn't think of that. so you got muleys out there too


----------



## bowman_77

well guys yall have a good one Im outer here for now.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe. and take care of the little fellow.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Didn't he pop in briefly a day or two ago?


Yeah, but he hangs around longer than that usually.


----------



## treeman65

later Joe


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> didn't think of that. so you got muleys out there too


These are considered mule deer. But there are areas that they are pure.


----------



## 12 rings only

Later Joe


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> These are considered mule deer. But there are areas that they are pure.


that's explain the size differents. would love to go on a muley hunt. then again i love to hunt anything lol


----------



## treeman65

ok what color strings should i put on the new bow its red?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hope your little one feels better.


----------



## fishcatcher

red flame and silver


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> ok what color strings should i put on the new bow its red?


I have some black & red ones that should be here tomorrow; I should have pics up by Friday. The new red limbdriver came in today for the target rig so once the red cams come in it will be finished.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Orange and yellow


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm gonna get flame orange and black for the guardian. well as soon as it's done getting a face lift.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gotta get away! Time to hunt! Sorry


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Gotta get away! Time to hunt! Sorry


Later Beetle...good luck!


----------



## fishcatcher

later beetle and good luck hunting.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i'm gonna get flame orange and black for the guardian. well as soon as it's done getting a face lift.


Is " Pimp Your Bow " doing the face lift


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Is " Pimp Your Bow " doing the face lift


they are good buddy of mine but no. Lee Martin is doing it.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> later beetle and good luck hunting.


Take care! Drop in any time and say hi


----------



## fishcatcher

Rick and Randy do great work but it's too much color for my tase. if you know what i mean by that.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Later Beetle...good luck!


Good night! Talk to you soon.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> ok what color strings should i put on the new bow its red?


Red and black


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> Rick and Randy do great work but it's too much color for my tase. if you know what i mean by that.


Know that! BLING!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Know that! BLING!!!!!!!


lol that's just exactly it


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, i'm out for the nite too, talk to you all later.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom. get that battery charge and i'll help you along.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Red and black


thats what i was thinking hurricanes colors,


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> Rick and Randy do great work but it's too much color for my tase. if you know what i mean by that.


Night all! I phone is about to die.


----------



## treeman65

ok this is a first.I was going down the road out in the country and just hit something in the middle of the road.So I turned around and its a big arse beaver.


----------



## fishcatcher

lol nite again beetle. and i'm gonna go too. nite all


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> ok this is a first.I was going down the road out in the country and just hit something in the middle of the road.So I turned around and its a big arse beaver.


you sure it wasn't my brother ex wife. keeping my finger cross it was lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

treeman65 said:


> ok this is a first.I was going down the road out in the country and just hit something in the middle of the road.So I turned around and its a big arse beaver.


Send me the head! As long as it's not smooshed.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Send me the head! As long as it's not smooshed.


lmao you would want it


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Got to set up a bow for beavers! Fishing rig with 1000 pound test


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> lmao you would want it[/QUOTE.
> 
> You're just jealous that your bugs can't it it lol


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao you would want it[/QUOTE.
> 
> You're just jealous that your bugs can't it it lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol i think you can have that honor. don't want the house to smell.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Got to set up a bow for beavers! Fishing rig with 1000 pound test


would love to see that rig :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Time to sleep


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> BEETLE GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol i think you can have that honor. don't want the house to smell.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why they have thier own living area with ventalation system
Click to expand...


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Time to sleep


me too. nite all for the second time. hard to leave this site sometime. think i need to join a ATAA .

that's archery talk addict ananyomous


----------



## BEETLE GUY

BEETLE GUY said:


> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why they have thier own living area with ventalation system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see that rig :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a fishing rig with spider wire  Have a friend that has 30 miles of water ways I can hunt beaver in. Ya Baby!
Click to expand...


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> It kinda SUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSS........Doesn't it MARK!!!!!


yep it does


12 rings only said:


> I got your...foot:zip:


Mine is 11 inches but i call it a foot



treeman65 said:


> well guys I decide today with all the crispies you keep getting me I need a vehicle with more room to haul then so I bought a trailblazer.


thats a nice ride but i hope you saved some crispies for me:wink:


treeman65 said:


> that is awesome. shoot if they were paying me to go to alaska I would hunt nude.


Dang James you didnt have to say that


treeman65 said:


> ok this is a first.I was going down the road out in the country and just hit something in the middle of the road.So I turned around and its a big arse beaver.


Ive hit a beaver or two on some country back roads :wink:


----------



## treeman65

only 8 more days until Mark signs off another crispyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> only 8 more days until Mark signs off another crispyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


they are going to be snap crackling and popping in my wallet this time


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> they are going to be snap crackling and popping in my wallet this time


sounds like you are bringing some nice fresh one for me.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

morning xtreme team


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> morning xtreme team


whats going on fish


----------



## RattleSnake1

Morning team!:wink: What's happening today?


----------



## fishcatcher

nothing much just killing time before i go. how the little guy this morning


----------



## fishcatcher

hey Toby. what going on with you?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much just killing time before i go. how the little guy this morning


He is doing lots better, still has a slight fever but he is acting normal. WIDE OPEN. Thanks for asking.


I am setting here fletching some GT ultralight pro x cuters and making some bino hooks. I have the new ad in my sling thread....go have a look.:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

already look i like the small hook :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Morning team!:wink: What's happening today?


waiting on the mail to run, hopeing that my cam will be here to day, so I can go to the shop and install it and do so praticing with it.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> already look i like the small hook :thumbs_up


Thanks :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> waiting on the mail to run, hopeing that my cam will be here to day, so I can go to the shop and install it and do so praticing with it.


i'm waiting for my limbs too. it's in the mail somewhere. should be here tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm waiting for my limbs too. it's in the mail somewhere. should be here tomorrow or saturday.


Good luck with that. Mark shipped my cam out monday so it most likely will be here today.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm in no hurry to put the guardian back together. still not sure on what color riser i want yet lol. right now it's sitting downstair with bare metal.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm in no hurry to put the guardian back together. still not sure on what color riser i want yet lol. right now it's sitting downstair with bare metal.


hunting bow or target


----------



## fishcatcher

it was my hunting bow. but i got the black out alien x for hunting also. so i don't know what to do now lol


----------



## bowman_77

Dig. camo looks cool.


----------



## fishcatcher

nah never a fan of that digital camo. i'm thinking white or red fade to black. since my limbs are black now.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nah never a fan of that digital camo. i'm thinking white or red fade to black. since my limbs are black now.


Yeah that red fade look sweet. I also like the blue fade too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> nah never a fan of that digital camo. i'm thinking white or red fade to black. since my limbs are black now.


If you wanted to use it in the winter then fine with the white fade, but other than that.ukey: The red fade would look good, or an orange or burnt orange would work, but I thought you were into green so even a lime green fade wouldn't be bad.


----------



## bowman_77

Back to the top


----------



## fishcatcher

bump back up for team xtreme :thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> yep it does
> 
> 
> Mine is 11 inches but i call it a foot
> 
> 
> 
> thats a nice ride but i hope you saved some crispies for me:wink:
> 
> 
> Dang James you didnt have to say that
> 
> 
> Ive hit a beaver or two on some country back roads :wink:


your so grounded!!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> your so grounded!!!


If only everyone knew the joke:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> your so grounded!!!


lol i just caught his last sentence :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

:der::der::der::der:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> If only everyone knew the joke:tongue:


It's a classic for sure!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Where is everyone.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Where is everyone.


glad your little one is doing better


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> glad your little one is doing better


X2!!!! For sure.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> glad your little one is doing better


Thanks james....He was been wide open since 7 am and just went to sleep. I wish I had his 4 yr old engery


----------



## bowman_77

I see the ZOO KEEPER is tring to be covert again.


----------



## bowman_77

If I have not said this before let me say it now. the USPS SUX AZZ.....my cam didnt show uo today either.:angry::angry:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> If I have not said this before let me say it now. the USPS SUX AZZ.....my cam didnt show uo today either.:angry::angry:


that sucks man.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Just stopping in to say hi.


----------



## bowman_77

Hopefully it will show up tomorrow, I will be at the fire station so if it come in you know what I will be doing Saturday.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I see the ZOO KEEPER is tring to be covert again.


Been nosing around where i don't belong!! LOL


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hopefully it will show up tomorrow, I will be at the fire station so if it come in you know what I will be doing Saturday.


you will still have time to be ready for next weekend.Are you changing strings/cables or just the cam?


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Been nosing around where i don't belong!! LOL


now you sound like a woman.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

Later guys I need to get to bed early tonite. Not much sleep the last few nights.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you will still have time to be ready for next weekend.Are you changing strings/cables or just the cam?


My string wont be here in time so it will be just the cam. and then the string and cable after columbus


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Later guys I need to get to bed early tonite. Not much sleep the last few nights.


later I now the feeling.I am going to be sick half a night.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> My string wont be here in time so it will be just the cam. and then the string and cable after columbus


thats a goood thing tho so you dont have to worry about it settling in.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Been nosing around where i don't belong!! LOL


Careful...:ninja::ninja:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> thats a goood thing tho so you dont have to worry about it settling in.


Will there be a real big diff. in the 80% to 65% beside the holding weight.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Careful...:ninja::ninja:


Worked for you...lol. SSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Will there be a real big diff. in the 80% to 65% beside the holding weight.


yes with 65 you dont have much of a valley.If you creep at all it wants to go which I think is a good thing.
I drew my new one back today and that 65 feels alot better.The extra holding weight makes me hold steadier.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> later I now the feeling.I am going to be sick half a night.


You sick too....


----------



## bowman_77

May it will be here tomorrow, I have a shoot on sunday and am pulling a 48 monday and tuesday. Then Im off till thursday after columbus, and the another 48.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You sick too....


:zip: just too tired I never got home till noon today and then had to leave by 530 tonight.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> now you sound like a woman.:mg:


Well..........:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Worked for you...lol. SSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


LOL....I see scoping stuff out. LOL


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> May it will be here tomorrow, I have a shoot on sunday and am pulling a 48 monday and tuesday. Then Im off till thursday after columbus, and the another 48.


thats cool nice little vacation/


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes with 65 you dont have much of a valley.If you creep at all it wants to go which I think is a good thing.
> I drew my new one back today and that 65 feels alot better.The extra holding weight makes me hold steadier.


Am of right know I dont have a creeping problem so I hope I want with this one either.


----------



## treeman65

talked to Bryan tonight.He sound ok but still pretty down.I hope he makes it next weekend guess he needs a good night out on victoria dr.ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> :zip: just too tired I never got home till noon today and then had to leave by 530 tonight.


No good, i'm stuck with a cold right now....ukey:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Am of right know I dont have a creeping problem so I hope I want with this one either.


well if your drawlength is good and hold hard into the wall you will be fine.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> thats cool nice little vacation/


yeap I like being able to swap shifts out. It helps with saving vacation.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Am of right know I dont have a creeping problem so I hope I want with this one either.


Just make a strong shot...won't even notice it!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> No good, i'm stuck with a cold right now....ukey:


hope you get better soon. I tallked to a buddy of mine tonight he was setting up his booth at a sports show in VA.He had just put the mounts up on the wall of his display and one of the guys working the show run into the back of it and knocked the mounts down.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> talked to Bryan tonight.He sound ok but still pretty down.I hope he makes it next weekend guess he needs a good night out on victoria dr.ukey:


Better bring his FLOCK!! lol:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> hope you get better soon. I tallked to a buddy of mine tonight he was setting up his booth at a sports show in VA.He had just put the mounts up on the wall of his display and one of the guys working the show run into the back of it and knocked the mounts down.


I bet he was pissed


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Just stopping in to say hi.


Whats up beetle??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Better bring his FLOCK!! lol:mg:


lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Better bring his FLOCK!! lol:mg:


you got that right he is going to let me know tomorrow if he is going or not.I hope so cause I think it would do him some good.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hope you get better soon. I tallked to a buddy of mine tonight he was setting up his booth at a sports show in VA.He had just put the mounts up on the wall of his display and one of the guys working the show run into the back of it and knocked the mounts down.


Thanks!!! Man SUMBODY would get thier azz whooped for that!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you got that right he is going to let me know tomorrow if he is going or not.I hope so cause I think it would do him some good.


It sure would!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I bet he was pissed


you can say that.I wanted me to help next weekend at a show but he respects my shooting.I think i am going to the lodge in a couple weeks to do alittle work and hunt some hogs.So I will be looking for a shoot in SC.


----------



## treeman65

Tom tell me about h&m strings I might be looking else where for strings.


----------



## fishcatcher

evening guys..


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> evening guys..


hey man


----------



## fishcatcher

what's new today with you folks.


----------



## treeman65

just counting down the days to its time to take more crispiessssssssssssss


----------



## bowman_77

whats up fish


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you can say that.I wanted me to help next weekend at a show but he respects my shooting.I think i am going to the lodge in a couple weeks to do alittle work and hunt some hogs.So I will be looking for a shoot in SC.


Hogs HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> just counting down the days to its time to take more crispiessssssssssssss


remember one of them is gonna be mine right Joe lol :teeth:



bowman_77 said:


> whats up fish


not much just playing around with a new photo of my bow.:shade:


----------



## treeman65

im hoping to have a price on the shirts tomorrow.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hogs HMMMMMMMMM


i wont be far from camden.


----------



## fishcatcher

what color and logo did you all decided to go with?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> remember one of them is gonna be mine right Joe lol :teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> not much just playing around with a new photo of my bow.:shade:


LOL I'm not playing tonite fish


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> im hoping to have a price on the shirts tomorrow.





treeman65 said:


> i wont be far from camden.


oh yeah


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what color and logo did you all decided to go with?


RED/BLACK I ssent him some logos that Mark sent me.Most likely is going to be like the one on the website.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> oh yeah


do you know where jefferson is


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL I'm not playing tonite fish


lol must be feeling down if you already doing this :yield::nixon:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> remember one of them is gonna be mine right Joe lol :teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> not much just playing around with a new photo of my bow.:shade:


But make sure you sign one and send it to james so he will have it on hand in columbus. 

That all I'm saying


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> evening guys..


Hey Bill...still gotta cold here. I know....pansy. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> RED/BLACK I ssent him some logos that Mark sent me.Most likely is going to be like the one on the website.


oh ok i have to go check that out.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> do you know where jefferson is


Dont know much about SC


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hey Bill...still gotta cold here. I know....pansy. lol


lol now i didn't say it this time Joe. :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> im hoping to have a price on the shirts tomorrow.


What shirts??


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol must be feeling down if you already doing this :yield::nixon:


Nope. not at all


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol now i didn't say it this time Joe. :teeth:


Saved you both the trouble...lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Dont know much about SC


its about 30 minute north west of Camden


----------



## fishcatcher

just playing around with the editting software. what you think


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> What shirts??


I am trying to work out a deal on shirts for our team.
so far they will be 
collared
short sleeve
dry plus
red/black


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol now i didn't say it this time Joe. :teeth:


Tom wasnt calling me a pansy.....Pansy


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> just playing around with the editting software. what you think


very cool picture


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> But make sure you sign one and send it to james so he will have it on hand in columbus.
> 
> That all I'm saying


actually i didn't even think about that. still i'm not worry lol. but i will do that just in case :mg:

actually that is a good idea


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Saved you both the trouble...lol


lol


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> its about 30 minute north west of Camden


cool


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Tom wasnt calling me a pansy.....Pansy


oh yes he did you pansy :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> very cool picture


thanks James i was just playing around. that is actually snow in the back ground.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> actually i didn't even think about that. still i'm not worry lol. but i will do that just in case :mg:
> 
> actually that is a good idea


:mg::mg: Oh you wanted me to put mine up and yours wasnt going to be there.. hah.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh yes he did you pansy :mg:


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :mg::mg: Oh you wanted me to put mine up and yours wasnt going to be there.. hah.


that's just to show how confident i was in James :mg::teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's just to show how confident i was in James :mg::teeth:


But Im no fool....:mg:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> cool


he has a lodge that does payed hunts and I guide for him in return I get to hunt whenever I want.


----------



## bowman_77

Hey James does the vender at the shoot have good deals on there stuff or is it normal priced


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> that's just to show how confident i was in James :mg::teeth:


thanks man and I am bringing my a game to Columbus/:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> he has a lodge that does payed hunts and I guide for him in return I get to hunt whenever I want.


Cant beat that with a stick.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hey James does the vender at the shoot have good deals on there stuff or is it normal priced


most of it is normal price you might find some deals.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> thanks man and I am bringing my a game to Columbus/:darkbeer:


lol no problem bud. but pm me your address so i can send one to make it fair. see that Joe. i'm sending one just so you know i play fair :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Cant beat that with a stick.


no thats one more reason for me not to join that club I was in last year.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just playing around with the editting software. what you think





treeman65 said:


> I am trying to work out a deal on shirts for our team.
> so far they will be
> collared
> short sleeve
> dry plus
> red/black


Very cool on both!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> most of it is normal price you might find some deals.


ok I didnt know


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol no problem bud. but pm me your address so i can send one to make it fair. see that Joe. i'm sending one just so you know i play fair :teeth:


LOL didnt say yah didnt. But I want mine if I win.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no thats one more reason for me not to join that club I was in last year.


you got that right.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol now i didn't say it this time Joe. :teeth:





bowman_77 said:


> Tom wasnt calling me a pansy.....Pansy





fishcatcher said:


> oh yes he did you pansy :mg:





bowman_77 said:


> lol


JOE...go to bed!!!!:mg:
BILL...go to WISCONSIN!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Very cool on both!!!



thanks Tom


bowman_77 said:


> LOL didnt say yah didnt. But I want mine if I win.


k now what do i need to sign on it? and what color

ooh i did notice the big if in there lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL didnt say yah didnt. But I want mine if I win.





12 rings only said:


> JOE...go to bed!!!!:mg:
> BILL...go to WISCONSIN!!!


oh you started this one not me. i was just repeating what you say


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> thanks Tom
> 
> 
> k now what do i need to sign on it? and what color
> 
> ooh i did notice the big if in there lol


I dont think you will have to worry about that one.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> JOE...go to bed!!!!:mg:
> BILL...go to WISCONSIN!!!


LOL im fixin too...lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I dont think you will have to worry about that one.:shade:


yea i know it. just wanted Joe to know i was confident in you :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh you started this one not me. i was just repeating what you say


Had to have a little fun this eve.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> thanks Tom
> 
> 
> k now what do i need to sign on it? and what color
> 
> ooh i did notice the big if in there lol


your name, Columbus Ga and date will be fine. and Black


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> your name, Columbus Ga and date will be fine. and Black


k i'll get it out tomorrow to James as soon as he pm me his address.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i know it. just wanted Joe to know i was confident in you :teeth:


Boy theres going to be an upset bunch in columbus next weekend.:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

pansy


bowman_77 said:


> lol im fixin too...lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Boy theres going to be an upset bunch in columbus next weekend.:mg:


:behindsof


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> :behindsof


lol


----------



## bowman_77

All right guys Im gone this time. talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## fishcatcher

k Joe i got James address. i can't wait to collect too :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> k Joe i got James address. i can't wait to collect too :teeth:


lol later fish


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe and glad to hear the little guy is doing better.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> All right guys Im gone this time. talk to yall tomorrow.


later and hope you enjoy your sleep cause after next weekend you will be having nightmares of your beat down.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> All right guys Im gone this time. talk to yall tomorrow.


Cya Joe.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> later and hope you enjoy your sleep cause after next weekend you will be having nightmares of your beat down.


lol he's gonna go raging mad with it too. :mg::mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

wow what happen. got quiet all the sudden. :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

u guys have a good one I am going home too get some sleep.


----------



## fishcatcher

later James. have a good one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

FISH! You runnin your mouth again? I get in here and Joe and Tom are already gone! Wait...is Tom just flyin under the radar with his light off again? What else is happenin fellas?


----------



## fishcatcher

actually no i wasn't today :teeth: and yes Tom is incognito again


----------



## drockw

Alright boys, I got my 12" flatliners and vibracheck gorilla vbar adapter in from. Mark last night. 

Awesome as usual. 

I also put my new limbs on an am getting 67.5 #'s outta the ve now instead of 60 with the 84 deflection limbs. 

I'm not gonna go into a huge detail, but I made lots of changes to my setup...
Went from 8x scope, to 4x
went from 60#-67
went from single 30", to 30" with v bars. Lots of adjusting of the weights...
Went from about 6# bow weight to 9 ish(big difference)

results for first time shootin after 10 arrows to resight in...
300 48x

not bad for a huge change in EVERYTHING. I was stoked. The combo of the vbars, and extra holding weight make the bow rock solid. 

When I was doing my part, the x's were inside out(probably 30 were inside out if not more... The bottome right x was gone)

the extra draw weigh and bow weight will take gettin used to, BUT i suppose if I shot that well being completely unfamiliar with it, it will be that much better as time goes on. 

Btw, I went from 260 with my 446gr x-killers to 275. Not bad for a .421" diameter arrow with a 14.5% FOC with 3" feathers. 

Derek


----------



## RattleSnake1

Sounds like you're getting it good and dialed in Derek! The only thing that can happen now is the X count will go UP! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> later and hope you enjoy your sleep cause after next weekend you will be having nightmares of your beat down.


James you done fell out of that bucket truck 1 to many times.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> James you done fell out of that bucket truck 1 to many times.


I think hes got into some electrical wires as well and its fried his brain cells:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I think hes got into some electrical wires as well and its fried his brain cells:shade:


:mg::set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> FISH! You runnin your mouth again? I get in here and Joe and Tom are already gone! Wait...is Tom just flyin under the radar with his light off again? What else is happenin fellas?


yeap like alway.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> :mg::set1_rolf2:


So does James have some a few strange twitches or what? :mg: :chortle:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Friday*

Good Morning team Xtreme!!!! So we have to shoot the ground hog this weekend!!! AHHHHHH Fish I am ready for it??? Have to go practice today sometime. Got a new LD for the Precious. Last one a sent a release through. OUCH!! bent it so bad I was shooting at Rattlesnakes target!!! lol But vaportrail doesn't replace stuff..So bought Toby a red one and he gave me his old blk one. LOL I think he got a better deal.:mg: Any ways thank you all for your supporting me on the Butternut contest. 

Happy FRIDAY


----------



## RattleSnake1

At least mine wasn't BENT!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> At least mine wasn't BENT!:mg: :chortle:


:mg::behindsof


----------



## drockw

Just shot a 20 target indoor 3d course. scored ibo... 207 up woot woot!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Just shot a 20 target indoor 3d course. scored ibo... 207 up woot woot!:darkbeer:


nice shooting. I wish we had an indoor 3D range.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> FISH! You runnin your mouth again? I get in here and Joe and Tom are already gone! Wait...is Tom just flyin under the radar with his light off again? What else is happenin fellas?





fishcatcher said:


> actually no i wasn't today :teeth: and yes Tom is incognito again


Guys...the cold medicine whooped me...i fell asleep!!! Woke around 2:30, and then went to bed!! Yes i'm hiding again...only for a little while though.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> So does James have some a few strange twitches or what? :mg: :chortle:


thats ok as long as my twitches keep going to the 12.


----------



## bowman_77

what up guys


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys...the cold medicine whooped me...i fell asleep!!! Woke around 2:30, and then went to bed!! Yes i'm hiding again...only for a little while though.


you feeling any better today Tom


----------



## treeman65

Joe did you put the cam on today?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe did you put the cam on today?


No I am at the fire house, my wife called me and told me that I had a package from Mark. I tryed to talk her in to bring it to me but she wouldnt.:angry: So i will care it to the shop and do it in the morning.


----------



## erikbarnes25197

Got a Stabilizer in the mail today! took a few shots with it, felt AWESOME!!! cant wait to get the new stabs when they are ready!

Thanks for the Stabilizer Mark!!!
Erik


----------



## bowman_77

Hey I will have my chrono and portable bow press with me if yall need to check or change anything while in columbus.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> No I am at the fire house, my wife called me and told me that I had a package from Mark. I tryed to talk her in to bring it to me but she wouldnt.:angry: So i will care it to the shop and do it in the morning.


ok well text or call me and let me know how it goes.I have a busy weekend so I probably wont be on much till monday


----------



## bowman_77

erikbarnes25197 said:


> Got a Stabilizer in the mail today! took a few shots with it, felt AWESOME!!! cant wait to get the new stabs when they are ready!
> 
> Thanks for the Stabilizer Mark!!!
> Erik


there great arent they.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> ok well text or call me and let me know how it goes.I have a busy weekend so I probably wont be on much till monday


did you get the prices on the shirts today.

I'll give yah a call. Yeah I was going to shoot tomorrow and sunday, but depending on what time and how long it take tomorrow. Might not tomorrow but I am on sunday.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> :mg::behindsof


LOL turn off that light it is killing me!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL turn off that light it is killing me!!!


LOL ....did you take a look at the colors and get me a legnth yet.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> did you get the prices on the shirts today.
> 
> I'll give yah a call. Yeah I was going to shoot tomorrow and sunday, but depending on what time and how long it take tomorrow. Might not tomorrow but I am on sunday.


no he didnt give me the price yet.Its starting to make me mad evidently he does not need the money


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no he didnt give me the price yet.Its starting to make me mad evidently he does not need the money


Thats no good.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> LOL ....did you take a look at the colors and get me a legnth yet.


oh no I worked 11pm-2pm yesterday haven't gotten back on track yet!!! Sorry hun.


Your lights off!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> oh no I worked 11pm-2pm yesterday haven't gotten back on track yet!!! Sorry hun.


Hey thats fine just let me know. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL turn off that light it is killing me!!!


Mines off dear...


----------



## bowman_77

:mg: 16 hr. shift....what kind of work do yah do, is it whats in the sig.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thats no good.


i am not happy about it and not sure were else to go.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> oh no I worked 11pm-2pm yesterday haven't gotten back on track yet!!! Sorry hun.
> 
> 
> Your lights off!!


that is too many hours.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> :mg: 16 hr. shift....what kind of work do yah do, is it whats in the sig.


Yep!! LOL :shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> that is too many hours.


Only had to do that 2 days this week it was all time and a half both days!!!:teeth:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Yep!! LOL :shade:


inside or out?????????????


----------



## fishcatcher

hey all


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Only had to do that 2 days this week it was all time and a half both days!!!:teeth:


Big $$$$


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey all


What up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> inside or out?????????????


Out....yes it was cold but the cab!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> hey all


hey back at yah


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Out....yes it was cold but the cab!!!


at least you have a cab.This time of year is when I hate my job.


----------



## fishcatcher

nothing much just went to check the butternut thingy. damn Kim you are kicking butt and taking no prisoners :teeth:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> at least you have a cab.This time of year is when I hate my job.


Skidder???


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much just went to check the butternut thingy. damn Kim you are kicking butt and taking no prisoners :teeth:


yeah she is.....


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much just went to check the butternut thingy. damn Kim you are kicking butt and taking no prisoners :teeth:



:uzi::uzi:

lol what happened


----------



## treeman65

so kim tell me about this butternut


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> :uzi::uzi:


gonna do that to the ground hog this weekend? i'll be in menomenie on sunday if you want to do some hunting for me too :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> gonna do that to the ground hog this weekend? i'll be in menomenie on sunday if you want to do some hunting for me too :teeth:


fish you asking for it


----------



## fishcatcher

never mind Kim. i just remember you shoot on sunday. oh well next time.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish you asking for it


no i'm not just telling her i will be in the same state again. :smile:
i'll just blend in:mg:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> so kim tell me about this butternut


It is a scent. You put it on a piece of cheese cloth, hang it in a tree and watch the kritters come out of the woodwork looking for it. Works for me. We can't bait in Wisconsin, but, it does bring out the kritters. LOL


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> never mind Kim. i just remember you shoot on sunday. oh well next time.


SEE HOW YOU ARE!!!:moon:


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> SEE HOW YOU ARE!!!:moon:


LOL :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> SEE HOW YOU ARE!!!:moon:


no not really. i just remember Toby telling me you guys shoot on sunday. Kim isn't it that you can bait in wisconsin just not in the cwd zone?


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> It is a scent. You put it on a piece of cheese cloth, hang it in a tree and watch the kritters come out of the woodwork looking for it. Works for me. We can't bait in Wisconsin, but, it does bring out the kritters. LOL


now we can bait how do you think it would do near a bait site? Has it been tried on hogs?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :mg: 16 hr. shift....what kind of work do yah do, is it whats in the sig.


That's insane hours!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Mines off dear...


How are you feeling??ukey::faint::yuck:


----------



## bowman_77

James you shooting this weekend


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's insane hours!!!


welcome back.:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe and James i send the crispie out today :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James you shooting this weekend


tomorrow I am. I am not on sunday cause I am going to church seeing I will be away next weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> now we can bait how do you think it would do near a bait site? Has it been tried on hogs?


If mine comes in we'll try it and see james.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe and James i send the crispie out today :teeth:


good deal.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> If mine comes in we'll try it and see james.


not getting mine yet. too cold here still


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> no not really. i just remember Toby telling me you guys shoot on sunday. Kim isn't it that you can bait in wisconsin just not in the cwd zone?


Maybe upper WI. but yes you are right!!! Not in the CWD zone. Did I just openly admit that:fish1:is right!!! OMG I will never live this down.:secret:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> If mine comes in we'll try it and see james.


Didn't you get yours yet?? I sent it priority mail.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> How are you feeling??ukey::faint::yuck:


Still got this dang cold...


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Maybe upper WI. but yes you are right!!! Not in the CWD zone. Did I just openly admit that:fish1:is right!!! OMG I will never live this down.:secret:


lol and i won't let you either :teeth:

guys do hear that Kim admit i was right :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> welcome back.:shade:


I had to post up some left handed Mathews stuff.


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Didn't you get yours yet?? I sent it priority mail.


Not yet. The wife didnt say I had anything else but Marks package.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I had to post up some left handed Mathews stuff.


huh what are you doing with waffle stuff lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> huh what are you doing with waffle stuff lol


Careful fish.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> If mine comes in we'll try it and see james.


let me know. I am hoping to bust some in a couple weeks.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Still got this dang cold...


I had one for two weeks it is misrable. I took penacillin 4x day every day and it didn't touch it. I hope you get rid of your fast.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Careful fish.


i don't know what you are talking about Joe :mg:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> huh what are you doing with waffle stuff lol


hey now do I need to show you what kind of beating a mathews can dish out:mg::mg::mg:
at least i dont have to wear safety glass to shoot anymore.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> huh what are you doing with waffle stuff lol


When you shoot the best...you sell the rest!! LOL


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Not yet. The wife didnt say I had anything else but Marks package.


Wow that has been a week now. Let me know if it shows if not I will send out another.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

give mark a hand .

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057154847&posted=1#post1057154847


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> hey now do I need to show you what kind of beating a mathews can dish out:mg::mg::mg:
> at least i dont have to wear safety glass to shoot anymore.:shade:





12 rings only said:


> When you shoot the best...you sell the rest!! LOL


:teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> let me know. I am hoping to bust some in a couple weeks.


Im taking about me and you.:mg:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> lol and i won't let you either :teeth:
> 
> guys do hear that Kim admit i was right :mg:


Where in WI are you going to be at????hehehe:uzi::uzi:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> I had one for two weeks it is misrable. I took penacillin 4x day every day and it didn't touch it. I hope you get rid of your fast.


I don't have a fever, just a nasty cold, i sure hope it doesn't last for two weeks...bless you heart!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Where in WI are you going to be at????hehehe:uzi::uzi:


lol i told you already. in the thread go back and see :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i don't know what you are talking about Joe :mg:


sure



treeman65 said:


> hey now do I need to show you what kind of beating a mathews can dish out:mg::mg::mg:
> at least i dont have to wear safety glass to shoot anymore.:shade:


no safety glasses here either



12 rings only said:


> When you shoot the best...you sell the rest!! LOL


you done fell and bumped your head too.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Im taking about me and you.:mg:


sounds good


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> now we can bait how do you think it would do near a bait site? Has it been tried on hogs?


Evening fellas and to my honey!:wink: James....I don't know if it's been tried on hogs yet, but I do know they've warned about it's use in bear territory. We also had a beautiful specimen of a gray fox come into our set at the house last fall here. I would think the hogs would come find it!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Wow that has been a week now. Let me know if it shows if not I will send out another.:shade:


will do Thanks.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> When you shoot the best...you sell the rest!! LOL


them cold meds are messing with your common sense,lol


----------



## fishcatcher

wow a first for me Kim and Toby on the same time :mg:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> lol i told you already. in the thread go back and see :smile:


I saw that!!!:whip2:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i told you already. in the thread go back and see :smile:


dang fish getting brave. :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> give mark a hand .
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057154847&posted=1#post1057154847


Done!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> them cold meds are messing with your common sense,lol


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> I saw that!!!:whip2:


:behindsof::chimpeep:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


x2 :59:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> dang fish getting brave. :mg:


lol i know she had a shoot that day that's why


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> dang fish getting brave. :mg:


Thinking somebody's looking to get themselves broke in half.:fuming::set1_punch::rip:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> give mark a hand .
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057154847&posted=1#post1057154847


done and it looks like Xtreme is rocking that post.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> them cold meds are messing with your common sense,lol


Do you still have that hoyt sitting around??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Done!!!


Now you know some one is going to get on there and say we are bias cause were staffers.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thinking somebody's looking to get themselves broke in half.:fuming::set1_punch::rip:


no you cant do that. Well if there is anything left of him after next weekend then go for it.lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## 08toxikshooter

anybody get there shoot times from asa?? i got range g sat morning target 8 and range h sunday target 8


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> :behindsof::chimpeep:


:set1_punch::set1_fishing::hurt::baby::fish1:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thinking somebody's looking to get themselves broke in half.:fuming::set1_punch::rip:


:mg: rutrow fish is gonna get it again again and again.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Do you still have that hoyt sitting around??


no and funny thing is go to the field archers forum and look up the post '' prag needs help''

Its got a picture of him getting and arrow out of the ceiling.That is what he gets for buying that bow.lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> done and it looks like Xtreme is rocking that post.


done too :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no you cant do that. Well if there is anything left of him after next weekend then go for it.lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


lol Toby is talking about fish


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> :set1_punch::set1_fishing::hurt::baby::fish1:


lol :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> anybody get there shoot times from asa?? i got range g sat morning target 8 and range h sunday target 8


Mine came in today....will look at it when I get home in the morning.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:





Admiral Vixen said:


> x2 :59:


Be nice...you all can beat up on me when i feel better!!


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> anybody get there shoot times from asa?? i got range g sat morning target 8 and range h sunday target 8


not yet I did get my lifetime membership stuff today.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Now you know some one is going to get on there and say we are bias cause were staffers.


So........doing our jobs, right???


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> So........doing our jobs, right???


if they say we are bias then I will invite them to a smackdownnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> So........doing our jobs, right???


You got that right.....I have been acused a few times already. hahaha but who give a chit when you shoot the best stab on the market.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> if they say we are bias then I will invite them to a smackdownnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Oh yeah


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no and funny thing is go to the field archers forum and look up the post '' prag needs help''
> 
> Its got a picture of him getting and arrow out of the ceiling.That is what he gets for buying that bow.lol


:mg: That bow wasn't that ILL to shoot was it????????????


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Now you know some one is going to get on there and say we are bias cause were staffers.


The whole site's full of fanboys and leg humpers so what difference does it make?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> The whole site's full of fanboys and leg humpers so what difference does it make?


You got that right.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> The whole site's full of fanboys and leg humpers so what difference does it make?


the ones that piss me off are the ones that are just out there for free stuff and dont promote the products


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> the ones that piss me off are the ones that are just out there for free stuff and dont promote the products


It's easy to see plenty of those around here too! :angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> if they say we are bias then I will invite them to a smackdownnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn





bowman_77 said:


> You got that right.....I have been acused a few times already. hahaha but who give a chit when you shoot the best stab on the market.:shade:


I ain't shot a bow in 3 weeks...bet i still whip thar arse!!!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's easy to see plenty of those around here too! :angry:


I will call a sponsor who_e out in a heartbeat.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> The whole site's full of fanboys and leg humpers so what difference does it make?





bowman_77 said:


> You got that right.





treeman65 said:


> the ones that piss me off are the ones that are just out there for free stuff and dont promote the products





RattleSnake1 said:


> It's easy to see plenty of those around here too! :angry:


Yes there is!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I ain't shot a bow in 3 weeks...bet i still whip thar arse!!!


Tom I know thats is starting to sux azz. Are you going to be able to sling a rod, or have a good hook set for that 10lber next weekend


----------



## RattleSnake1

Is it getting any better at all Tom? It's gotta be just driving ya crazy! :loco:


----------



## treeman65

Tom I am sure it is driving you crazy but hang in there.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom I know thats is starting to sux azz. Are you going to be able to sling a rod, or have a good hook set for that 10lber next weekend


That's yet to be determined.:mg: 10 lber in Cherokee Lake...not likely. Maybe a 7.5 lber!! At least it's not time for the DD 22's or Hot Lips yet!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Is it getting any better at all Tom? It's gotta be just driving ya crazy! :loco:





treeman65 said:


> Tom I am sure it is driving you crazy but hang in there.


It's getting better, my jobs a little tough on it. What really sux is i really don't know when to start again, guess when i get tired of walking past the bows. Fishing next weekend will be a good test on it for sure.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's yet to be determined.:mg: 10 lber in Cherokee Lake...not likely. Maybe a 7.5 lber!! At least it's not time for the DD 22's or Hot Lips yet!!


yeah 2 cast and you'll be done with that.


----------



## bowman_77

Toby...you done scared fish off. :darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> It's getting better, my jobs a little tough on it. What really sux is i really don't know when to start again, guess when i get tired of walking past the bows. Fishing next weekend will be a good test on it for sure.


It will be for sure! I used to do a lot of tournament fishing, and a long day beating the banks and structure can be trying even when you're healthy.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby...you done scared fish off. :darkbeer:


He knows I was messin with him...although....pick on the Kimmy is never a good idea! lol :evil:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> It will be for sure! I used to do a lot of tournament fishing, and a long day beating the banks and structure can be trying even when you're healthy.


You got that right. esp. on windy days


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> He knows I was messin with him...although....pick on the Kimmy is never a good idea! lol :evil:


I have noticed.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

I am glad I changed my mind about vehicles.The ex did me a favor taking that damn rodeo.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> yeah 2 cast and you'll be done with that.


OUCH!!!



bowman_77 said:


> Toby...you done scared fish off. :darkbeer:



Well...Fish run Kim off!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I am glad I changed my mind about vehicles.The ex did me a favor taking that damn rodeo.


she sure did.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> she sure did.


this is like driving a cadilac compared to that


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> this is like driving a cadilac compared to that


Them rodeo ride like a horse and waggen


----------



## RattleSnake1

Fish actually can't get on AT now. Said he's been trying for a while now.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It will be for sure! I used to do a lot of tournament fishing, and a long day beating the banks and structure can be trying even when you're healthy.





bowman_77 said:


> You got that right. esp. on windy days


You got that right!! I haven't looked at the extended forecast yet. The water temp got to 42 last sat...after a cold rain and 3 more inches of snow, 18-20 lows, it's back in the high 30's again!! I NEED 47 degree water temp badly, but it's not gonna happen. looks like a small jig fished 16-18 ft all day long!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Them rodeo ride like a horse and waggen


i was tempted to haul a deer in the back seat before i gave it back to her.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You got that right!! I haven't looked at the extended forecast yet. The water temp got to 42 last sat...after a cold rain and 3 more inches of snow, 18-20 lows, it's back in the high 30's again!! I NEED 47 degree water temp badly, but it's not gonna happen. looks like a small jig fished 16-18 ft all day long!!


gonna be a tuff weekend for sure.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i was tempted to haul a deer in the back seat before i gave it back to her.


you should have... a gut shot one at that.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Fish actually can't get on AT now. Said he's been trying for a while now.


HA HA...KIM grounded his azz!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> gonna be a tuff weekend for sure.


It's not exactly the jig fishin i like!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You got that right!! I haven't looked at the extended forecast yet. The water temp got to 42 last sat...after a cold rain and 3 more inches of snow, 18-20 lows, it's back in the high 30's again!! I NEED 47 degree water temp badly, but it's not gonna happen. looks like a small jig fished 16-18 ft all day long!!


Rough conditions to say the least. Early tournys like that I worked a lot of rock outcroppings and shelves...the water seemed warmer around them from soaking up the sunlight.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> you should have... a gut shot one at that.:mg:


oh i beat he heck out if this hunting season cause I knew she was getting it.I drove it to my feeder and its only 2 wheel dr.The trail was barely wide enough for a 4 wheeler.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> HA HA...KIM grounded his azz!!!


Nah...she loves givin him a hard time though. He's having some wierd connection problems, and he's going to try resetting everything.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It's not exactly the jig fishin i like!!


any power plants on this lake.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> oh i beat he heck out if this hunting season cause I knew she was getting it.I drove it to my feeder and its only 2 wheel dr.The trail was barely wide enough for a 4 wheeler.


:devil: I bet she loved you for that.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Rough conditions to say the least. Early tournys like that I worked a lot of rock outcroppings and shelves...the water seemed warmer around them from soaking up the sunlight.


80% of this lake is rock!!! :mg:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> :devil: I bet she loved you for that.


if i would have thought I would have chit under the backseat.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Rough conditions to say the least. Early tournys like that I worked a lot of rock outcroppings and shelves...the water seemed warmer around them from soaking up the sunlight.





bowman_77 said:


> any power plants on this lake.


Yes, but the waters down too low, can't get to it!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> if i would have thought I would have chit under the backseat.


Put some catfish behind the spare tire!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> 80% of this lake is rock!!! :mg:


Work the hangin shelves then! Especially if there's some BONUS structure involved around them.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yes, but the waters down too low, can't get to it!!


dang there went the warm water idea


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Work the hangin shelves then! Especially if there's some BONUS structure involved around them.:wink:


:doh: lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Put some catfish behind the spare tire!!!


hey i still have a spare key. I need to catch her at walmart and do that then move it to the other side of parking lot.:teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> if i would have thought I would have chit under the backseat.


Wiring a dead bird or fish under the seat REALLY works! They can take a quick look but have to get their heads right under their to find them! :mg: :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

k i'm back not sure how long this will last.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wiring a dead bird or fish under the seat REALLY works! They can take a quick look but have to get their heads right under their to find them! :mg: :wink:


Large zip ties to the drive shaft will drive her crazy. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

no put some of that butternut under the seat and heater vent :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> k i'm back not sure how long this will last.


Dang fish maybe you need dail sux  to stay connected


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Dang fish maybe you need dail sux  to stay connected


nah sometime the dang cat get underneath the table and move thing around. must have jiggle some wire loose on the modem or wifi thingy :smile:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Work the hangin shelves then! Especially if there's some BONUS structure involved around them.:wink:


Oh yeah, slow fishing for sure, i was hoping they haven't moved too much from where they were, but i called a bud, and he said they were out suspended today....fishing with jigging spoons ain't my idea of fun for bass.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hey i still have a spare key. I need to catch her at walmart and do that then move it to the other side of parking lot.:teeth:





RattleSnake1 said:


> Wiring a dead bird or fish under the seat REALLY works! They can take a quick look but have to get their heads right under their to find them! :mg: :wink:





bowman_77 said:


> Large zip ties to the drive shaft will drive her crazy. lol





fishcatcher said:


> no put some of that butternut under the seat and heater vent :smile:


Dayum...we sound like a bunch of brothers trying to piss off our little sister!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Dang fish maybe you need dail sux  to stay connected





fishcatcher said:


> nah sometime the dang cat get underneath the table and move thing around. must have jiggle some wire loose on the modem or wifi thingy :smile:


Slow and steady as she goes!!!!! lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Dayum...we sound like a bunch of brothers trying to piss off our little sister!! lol





12 rings only said:


> Slow and steady as she goes!!!!! lol


lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Dayum...we sound like a bunch of brothers trying to piss off our little sister!! lol


We stuck dead carp in the heating ducts in the girls locker rooms back when I was in high school! lmao They almost suspended the entire football team for that one, but it got the whole school a couple days off....we were heroes!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Slow and steady as she goes!!!!! lol


i have a cure for the internet cat problem over here :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> We stuck dead carp in the heating ducts in the girls locker rooms back when I was in high school! lmao They almost suspended the entire football team for that one, but it got the whole school a couple days off....we were heroes!


LOL.....nice title under your name.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> We stuck dead carp in the heating ducts in the girls locker rooms back when I was in high school! lmao They almost suspended the entire football team for that one, but it got the whole school a couple days off....we were heroes!


My high school put up fences with gaurds after my class graduated!!!:darkbeer::mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> LOL.....nice title under your name.


I was wondering who was gonna be the first to catch that! Tom's got no holds on me! hahaha


----------



## bowman_77

well guys yall have a good one, I'm off to bed. been a long day. catch yall later tonite.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i have a cure for the internet cat problem over here :darkbeer:


Easy Bill....KIM LOVES CATS!!!!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

rattlesnake1 said:


> i was wondering who was gonna be the first to catch that! Tom's got no holds on me! Hahaha:d


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL.....nice title under your name.


I know WHOSE holding the end of his chain!! lol


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> We stuck dead carp in the heating ducts in the girls locker rooms back when I was in high school! lmao They almost suspended the entire football team for that one, but it got the whole school a couple days off....we were heroes!


that is priceless.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I know WHOSE holding the end of his chain!! lol


Good point! lol :ninja:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I was wondering who was gonna be the first to catch that! Tom's got no holds on me! hahaha


Check above post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> that is priceless.


We thought so...school board not so much. :chortle: Later Joe...have a good one.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Easy Bill....KIM LOVES CATS!!!!!:shade:


me too well I love a form of cat,:slice:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> well guys yall have a good one, I'm off to bed. been a long day. catch yall later tonite.


Have agood one Joe.


----------



## treeman65

later Joe let me know how it goes tomorrow and shoot good on sunday.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> me too well I love a form of cat,:slice:


Oh boy...................


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> me too well I love a form of cat,:slice:


Sheesh James....we do have a lady that reads this ya PERV!:mg: :doh:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sheesh James....we do have a lady that reads this ya PERV!:mg: :doh:


i kept it clean besides that I was talking about bobcats.


----------



## treeman65

Has anyone checked out the forcast for Columbus?


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i kept it clean besides that I was talking about bobcats.


Surrrrrrrrrre ya were.:suspiciou BTW bud...I'll have those pics up shortly too!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Surrrrrrrrrre ya were.:suspiciou BTW bud...I'll have those pics up shortly too!


thanks I did check out the website.


----------



## treeman65

6 days until the flatliners head to Columbus.By this time next week I know some boys will be disappointed.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Kim check out these new colors I just got today, The two pink ones have all the colors you want.
> View attachment 732781
> 
> 
> Rose Pink Camo
> Purple Camo
> Hot Pink Camo
> Blue Camo


The Rose pink camo is cool!!! !2 inches for my Binos would be greeat

Thanks Joe


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Kill bill*



12 rings only said:


> Easy Bill....KIM LOVES CATS!!!!!:shade:


Looking for Bill in Menominee Wi TODAY!!!:ninja: :moony: :fish:

Tom hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> Has anyone checked out the forcast for Columbus?


i looked at it the other day and it was highs in mid 60s wiwth sunshine all weekend


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> i looked at it the other day and it was highs in mid 60s wiwth sunshine all weekend


wow thats a heat for what I have been seening latley.Now do I pack shorts or speedos.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> wow thats a heat for what I have been seening latley.Now do I pack shorts or speedos.


Thong!!!! This is the 2000's not 1900's LOL :jksign:

Line man??? PAR? ALLIANT???? Crispyville?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> later Joe let me know how it goes tomorrow and shoot good on sunday.


Thanks buddy


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> The Rose pink camo is cool!!! !2 inches for my Binos would be greeat
> 
> Thanks Joe


Only 2'' or did you mean 12'' and I will take care of that 2 night.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> wow thats a heat for what I have been seening latley.Now do I pack shorts or speedos.


lol i checked it this morning and gonne be highs of right at 60 and lows sat are down in mid 30s might be just a tad bit chilly shooting on sat morning


----------



## bowman_77

Will I got 2 envelope from ASA and they send me 2 members packits.:mg: I was hoping to get my score cards.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Only 2'' or did you mean 12'' and I will take care of that 2 night.


lol 12 please!!! Thank you.


Guess I couldn't get a bite on treeman for the speedo thingy!!


----------



## fishcatcher

xtreme bump


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Will I got 2 envelope from ASA and they send me 2 members packits.:mg: I was hoping to get my score cards.


they sent me 2 packets as well but they sent me my range assignment to


----------



## bowman_77

Kim i got my butternut in the mail today...Thank you very much.....what favor scent is it


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> Kim i got my butternut in the mail today...Thank you very much.....what favor scent is it


And thats a kick azz decal


----------



## bowman_77

I got my range assignment today sat will be noon on range E target 8 and sunday 8am range K target 8


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Kim i got my butternut in the mail today...Thank you very much.....what favor scent is it


Butternut original!!! Happy hog hunting :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

Toby........James wants you to give him a call again.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby........James wants you to give him a call again.


K....his phone's ringin!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> K....his phone's ringin!


good deal..........I be back later going to eat with the wife.


----------



## bowman_77

Where is everyone.


----------



## bowman_77

Kim here yah go....


----------



## bowman_77

Dang....its dead in here tonight :mg:


----------



## clemsongrad

*not hijacking but...*

they are all in bed ...u better go to so you can catch Ken in the am....! see you tomorrow:asleep:



bowman_77 said:


> Dang....its dead in here tonight :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

clemsongrad said:


> they are all in bed ...u better go to so you can catch Ken in the am....! see you tomorrow:asleep:


You the one that needs the sleep...I dont want to hear any excuses when I release that Xtreme beatdown in the am buddy. 

See yah tomorrow.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Kim here yah go....


Absolutely AWESOME!!! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Has anyone checked out the forcast for Columbus?


Heres the latest forcast James


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Dang....its dead in here tonight :mg:


I bet it was....lol I actually fell asleep early being I was running on 2 hours of sleep in the prior 36 so I was a bit tired.:mg: 
SO...Morning team...how's the Xtremers doing today?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> I bet it was....lol I actually fell asleep early being I was running on 2 hours of sleep in the prior 36 so I was a bit tired.:mg:
> SO...Morning team...how's the Xtremers doing today?


its going im stuck at work again lol.... countin down the days till columbus hows eveyone doing


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Dang....its dead in here tonight :mg:


thats cause I was not online:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Heres the latest forcast James


that looks great it is going to be good weekend for team xtreme.


----------



## drockw

Shot 254 on the 25 target Asa practice at old hickory. Sitting in second now.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> that looks great it is going to be good weekend for team xtreme.


Look at the fine print:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Look at the fine print:shade:


I just cought that too...that funny.





Whats up guys


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> I just cought that too...that funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up guys


I dont think James saw it lol


----------



## drockw

APAnTN said:


> Look at the fine print:shade:


Don't worry about giving the crispies to mark guys... U will be handin them here to me

any of you TN boys gonna shoot the state qualifier at old hickory??? That course is really nice and we had a blast. I went for 2 14's and got em both. Me and my good buddy battled for secon place all day long. We traded probably 5 times who was leading and then on the last target, I was sitting 2 up on him, and he shot a 12. He was blockin the Inside line of the 12 so I decided to play it safe and take a center 10...

Most fun I've ever had at a shoot! Until Friday hahaha!

What time r we gonna meet up???


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Don't worry about giving the crispies to mark guys... U will be handin them here to me
> 
> any of you TN boys gonna shoot the state qualifier at old hickory??? That course is really nice and we had a blast. I went for 2 14's and got em both. Me and my good buddy battled for secon place all day long. We traded probably 5 times who was leading and then on the last target, I was sitting 2 up on him, and he shot a 12. He was blockin the Inside line of the 12 so I decided to play it safe and take a center 10...
> 
> Most fun I've ever had at a shoot! Until Friday hahaha!
> 
> What time r we gonna meet up???


LOL another one has fell off the wagon.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> LOL another one has fell off the wagon.


All I know is im ready to shoot in some warn weather. I shot in VA today while it was snowing bring on some sunshine:shade:


----------



## icefishur96

Supposed to be in the high 30's this week here. I will be running around outside in a thongukey: it will be a heat wave!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> All I know is im ready to shoot in some warn weather. I shot in VA today while it was snowing bring on some sunshine:shade:


It was sunny and round 50 today here in GA with the wind whipping 20-25mph,:mg: it was a great day for the shoot minus the wind. I shot 184 today on 20 targets. I 5 the 1st 2 targets and it was hammer down from there out. The wind got me on one of the 5's and the 2nd well I shot a lil low. damn stinking turkey.


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Supposed to be in the high 30's this week here. I will be running around outside in a thongukey: it will be a heat wave!!:shade:


thats all. lol thats still a lil chilly


----------



## drockw

APAnTN said:


> All I know is im ready to shoot in some warn weather. I shot in VA today while it was snowing bring on some sunshine:shade:


Heck yeah!!! It started off chilly today but warmed up enough to not be bad... 

So, u and Tom gonna travel to old hickory next month?


----------



## APAnTN

drockw said:


> Heck yeah!!! It started off chilly today but warmed up enough to not be bad...
> 
> So, u and Tom gonna travel to old hickory next month?


I prob wont go down there until the state. I will shoo the qualifier at morristown


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I prob wont go down there until the state. I will shoo the qualifier at morristown


Mark when are yall leaving for columbus.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

whens everybody gettin to columbus im gonna try and be there by lunch time on friday


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I prob wont go down there until the state. I will shoo the qualifier at morristown


Me too. Guys...and girl, i checked out at 7pm last nite...this cold is killing me!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Me too. Guys...and girl, i checked out at 7pm last nite...this cold is killing me!!


Well what a disappointment....sheesh...you're a BIG BOY; pick up your skirt and find a pair! Stop steppin' on the string!:mg: I'm just messin with bud, but that's funny right there.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning Team..

Hope you all shoot your speedos off this coming weekend!!!:shade: lol Good luck to you all.

Kim


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Mark when are yall leaving for columbus.


Ill be heading out around 5 am fri morning


RattleSnake1 said:


> Well what a disappointment....sheesh...you're a BIG BOY; pick up your skirt and find a pair! Stop steppin' on the string!:mg: I'm just messin with bud, but that's funny right there.


you tell him Toby I just hope he doesnt have the mini skirt on again :mg:


Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning Team..
> 
> Hope you all shoot your speedos off this coming weekend!!!:shade: lol Good luck to you all.
> 
> Kim


thanks Kim Ill be sure to get a pic of all the mini skirts


----------



## bowman_77

Morning team.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> whens everybody gettin to columbus im gonna try and be there by lunch time on friday


I will am going to leave around 8-9 or so thursday.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Look at the fine print:shade:


I missed that well I hope you do shoot good.Only problem I see is you having to finish 2nd right behind me.But then again I would be happy with 2nd if it is with a team xtreme member in first.
YOU COLLECTING MY CRISPY IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN THO.:shade:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> whens everybody gettin to columbus im gonna try and be there by lunch time on friday


early friday morning


----------



## bowman_77

will see yall there.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> will see yall there.


its time to get this party started.
I hope to see everyone do good this weekend and most of all have fun.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> its time to get this party started.
> I hope to see everyone do good this weekend and most of all have fun.


Thats right. Have fun is the reason for me, but a top 10 would be even nicer


----------



## bowman_77

back to the top


----------



## 12 rings only

I just talked to James, the cost of the shirts will be $32 each. I wanted to let you all know.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Thats right. Have fun is the reason for me, but a top 10 would be even nicer


Hmmmmm...so I'm guessing you'll have a crispy ready to hand over?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmm...so I'm guessing you'll have a crispy ready to hand over?


I didnt mention anything about the smackdown.:mg: So my crispys and many others will be coming home with me on sunday.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I didnt mention anything about the smackdown.:mg: So my crispys and many others will be coming home with me on sunday.


NICE! I'm sure James and Mark will be after yours pretty hard now Joe!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> NICE! I'm sure James and Mark will be after yours pretty hard now Joe!:wink:


I am sure they will. But I can hold my own.:set1_punch:


----------



## bowman_77

Toby I will ship yours and Kim's sling out on wednesday.


----------



## 12 rings only

Hows everybody?


----------



## bowman_77

doing fine only 34 more hrs at the F.H.:mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Hows everybody?


You're still alive? I thought maybe you went and crawled under a rock somewhere and called it quits.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You're still alive? I thought maybe you went and crawled under a rock somewhere and called it quits.


I know....you think he's hiding from Kim also.........come to think of it where is fish did Kim catch him.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I know....you think he's hiding from Kim also.........come to think of it where is fish did Kim catch him.


Nope....don't know where fish is...though he may have more enemies than just Kim!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You're still alive? I thought maybe you went and crawled under a rock somewhere and called it quits.


Nope, ain't got no skirt, STILL gotta Pair...need i go on...lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I know....you think he's hiding from Kim also.........come to think of it where is fish did Kim catch him.


Maybe....


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nope, ain't got no skirt, STILL gotta Pair...need i go on...lol


Atta boy! Welcome back to the land of the living...apparently feeling a little better today?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Atta boy! Welcome back to the land of the living...apparently feeling a little better today?


James got me up off the couch with a phone call. Still pretty rough feeling though.


----------



## bowman_77

How is that injury doing Tom


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> James got me up off the couch with a phone call. Still pretty rough feeling though.


I picked up a bad bug over the weekend...I know how ya feel.ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

34 hours...must be your double shift!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> How is that injury doing Tom


Getting better, i'm thinking about shooting some this weekend here at the house.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> 34 hours...must be your double shift!!!!


Yeah I did a shift swap for thursday so I am working my shift now and the swapped shift tomorrow. When I get off wednesday I dont come back till next wednesday for another 48. I like to swap shifts, it helps out not having to use vacation time.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I picked up a bad bug over the weekend...I know how ya feel.ukey:


It sssssssuuuuuuucccccccckkkkkkkkssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Getting better, i'm thinking about shooting some this weekend here at the house.


Are you still fishing this weekend


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah I did a shift swap for thursday so I am working my shift now and the swapped shift tomorrow. When I get off wednesday I dont come back till next wednesday for another 48. I like to swap shifts, it helps out not having to use vacation time.


That's good you can do that!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I picked up a bad bug over the weekend...I know how ya feel.ukey:


Everyone at my house is either got it or getting it too. As of now I dont have it but with my luck I will by this week end.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Are you still fishing this weekend


Yep!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> It sssssssuuuuuuucccccccckkkkkkkkssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





bowman_77 said:


> Everyone at my house is either got it or getting it too. As of now I dont have it but with my luck I will by this week end.


Kim had something going on for about 2 weeks...this had better not last that long but yes it SUCCCCCCKS!


----------



## bowman_77

I am posting this for James. Tring to get a head count of who all wants one of the Xtreme Team shooter shirts.

If you want one Quote this post and add your name to the list. James will have more info on this tomorrow, looks like the shirts will be 32 each

1.James
2.Joe


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yep!!


good luck buddy


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> I just talked to James, the cost of the shirts will be $32 each. I wanted to let you all know.





bowman_77 said:


> I am posting this for James. Tring to get a head count of who all wants one of the Xtreme Team shooter shirts.
> 
> If you want one Quote this post and add your name to the list. James will have more info on this tomorrow, looks like the shirts will be 32 each
> 
> 1.James
> 2.Joe
> 3.Tom


In a big boy size...lol!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> In a big boy size...lol!!!


lol...:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> good luck buddy


Thanks!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> lol...:mg:


Well....i do!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Is it a 2 day tourney Tom or just one?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Is it a 2 day tourney Tom or just one?


Just one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Just one.


Those can get a little stressful...especially on a weak bite!:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Those can get a little stressful...especially on a weak bite!:angry:


This time of year it's on or....OFF!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Those can get a little stressful...especially on a weak bite!:angry:


Yes they can


----------



## 12 rings only

Well, i'm headed to bed, i'll talk to you later.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Tom.


----------



## icefishur96

Sounds like you guys have your hands full!! I have a big indoor 3D this weekend in Brookings and a 300 in Yankton. Gunna be a busy weekend. I heard it's going to get to 40 degrees here on Saturday!! Might have to go sit on the beach for a bit too:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well, i'm headed to bed, i'll talk to you later.


c-ya buddy


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Sounds like you guys have your hands full!! I have a big indoor 3D this weekend in Brookings and a 300 in Yankton. Gunna be a busy weekend. I heard it's going to get to 40 degrees here on Saturday!! Might have to go sit on the beach for a bit too:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


yaeh big weekend here also, we got the ASA Columbus shoot.


----------



## bowman_77

Im gone too. You guys have a good one.


----------



## icefishur96

I believe the SD state shoot is in a couple weeks. I need to get some practice in. My wife has been working on my league night so I haven't shot in about 3 weeks....more than in my basement anyhow


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> I am posting this for James. Tring to get a head count of who all wants one of the Xtreme Team shooter shirts.
> 
> If you want one Quote this post and add your name to the list. James will have more info on this tomorrow, looks like the shirts will be 32 each
> 
> 1.James
> 2.Joe
> 3.Tom


Lets keep this on the new page.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey all. sorry i was not on lately. got laid off


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> hey all. sorry i was not on lately. got laid off


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Anyone hear or know anything about when the stabs are going to ship out. Been leaving measages with Mark but he hasn't contacted me. Kinda sucks


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> I am posting this for James. Tring to get a head count of who all wants one of the Xtreme Team shooter shirts.
> 
> If you want one Quote this post and add your name to the list. James will have more info on this tomorrow, looks like the shirts will be 32 each
> 
> 1.James
> 2.Joe


3. Mark
Im in on the new shirt


BEETLE GUY said:


> Anyone hear or know anything about when the stabs are going to ship out. Been leaving measages with Mark but he hasn't contacted me. Kinda sucks


Sorry Les my darn phone has been screwy again. Please send me your new address and the shaft will go out today.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey all. sorry i was not on lately. got laid off


dang fish I am sorry to hear that buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> I am posting this for James. Tring to get a head count of who all wants one of the Xtreme Team shooter shirts.
> 
> If you want one Quote this post and add your name to the list. James will have more info on this tomorrow, looks like the shirts will be 32 each
> 
> 1.James
> 2.Joe
> 3.Tom
> 4.Mark


updated


----------



## bowman_77

:bump:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Sorry to hear that.





bowman_77 said:


> dang fish I am sorry to hear that buddy.


thanks Les and Joe


----------



## timbawolf98

I'd be interested in a shirt but I don't have the cash on hand right now, I've got a fishing trip next week and that's drained my bank account haha, but the good news is I should have a brand spanking new X3XQ in Obsession headed my way soon


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey all. sorry i was not on lately. got laid off


Bill, i'm truely sorry to hear this, if theres anything I can do let me know.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Bill, i'm truely sorry to hear this, if theres anything I can do let me know.


Same here Bill just let us know buddy.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Same here Bill just let us know buddy.


Me too Bill!!! :sorry:


----------



## icefishur96

bowman_77 said:


> updated


Count me in for a shirt.
5.Jeremy


----------



## icefishur96

fishcatcher said:


> hey all. sorry i was not on lately. got laid off


Sorry fish, that sucks more than anything that has ever sucked before! Keep your chin up.


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> I am posting this for James. Tring to get a head count of who all wants one of the Xtreme Team shooter shirts.
> 
> If you want one Quote this post and add your name to the list. James will have more info on this tomorrow, looks like the shirts will be 32 each
> 
> 1.James
> 2.Joe
> 3.Tom
> 4.Mark
> 5.Jeremy



Come on guys order up.


----------



## timbawolf98

So Mark, has that stab made it back from the dipper yet?


----------



## 12 rings only

What's up this eve guys??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> What's up this eve guys??


just trying to finsh out my last 9 1/2 hrs at the FH


----------



## icefishur96

Little R & R for me! Been busy welding on a crusher(rocks) all day...I'm beat:beer::beer::beer::wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> just trying to finsh out my last 9 1/2 hrs at the FH


On the down hill side atleast.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> Little R & R for me! Been busy welding on a crusher(rocks) all day...I'm beat:beer::beer::beer::wink:


I'd say...until they bust it up again!!


----------



## bowman_77

what you up to Tom


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> what you up to Tom


Watching a dvd...Gamer.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Watching a dvd...Gamer.


fun fun


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> fun fun


It's pretty good.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom have you heard from James today.


----------



## RattleSnake1

What's crappenin peeps! :teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

hey all.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> hey all.


hows it going bill....sorry bout the lay off that does suck... just keep your head up..

im down for a shirt just need to no when 

3 days till columbus :darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey fish...how goes it today? I never know if Tom's still on  and I think Joe might be lurking around somewhere yet.


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks guys and kim. i'm doing good just looking for work right now. otherwise i'm good :thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> thanks guys and kim. i'm doing good just looking for work right now. otherwise i'm good :thumbs_up


Atta boy Bill...stay optimistic..something will come up for ya!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol Toby. really isn't much else i can do beside move on.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey fish...how goes it today? I never know if Tom's still on  and I think Joe might be lurking around somewhere yet.


I'm here, been posting pics of a Monster i have for sale...


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol Toby. really isn't much else i can do beside move on.


Keep you head up Bill, we're here for you for sure.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom have you heard from James today.


Nope....


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I'm here, been posting pics of a Monster i have for sale...


you have a monster. what model


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom did you get that cap yet?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Fish, how you holding up?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you have a monster. what model





fishcatcher said:


> Tom did you get that cap yet?


6.0 left handed for $600....no cap today, looking for it in da morning.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> 6.0 left handed for $600....no cap today, looking for it in da morning.


Isn't the 6 a 2010 model? Not a bad price for a 10 bow...wow.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Fish, how you holding up?


pretty good Les. thanks for asking.

Tom should be there soon.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hey all. Sorry i was not on lately. Got laid off


sorry to hear that.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Isn't the 6 a 2010 model? Not a bad price for a 10 bow...wow.


Yes it is, I got it for a great price...so if you know anybody lookin for one.:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> pretty good Les. thanks for asking.
> 
> Tom should be there soon.


No hurry.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> sorry to hear that.


thanks James. did you get my crispies yet :wink:. hoping to double up on that one :thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> No hurry.:wink:


yea i figure as much. but at least i found it


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Tom have you heard from James today.


IM HERE BUDDY.I had 2 appointments today and just got out of a meeting at work.This weather sucks I cleaned the trailblazer all up today now its snowing like heck.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey James....I only clean up my truck when it starts to turn white from salt. lol I can't ever seem to keep the dang thing clean...even if there isn't weather in the forecast....wash the truck something happens.:fuming:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea i figure as much. but at least i found it


That you did. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> IM HERE BUDDY.I had 2 appointments today and just got out of a meeting at work.This weather sucks I cleaned the trailblazer all up today now its snowing like heck.





RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey James....I only clean up my truck when it starts to turn white from salt. lol I can't ever seem to keep the dang thing clean...even if there isn't weather in the forecast....wash the truck something happens.:fuming:


don't you two know that everytime you wash the truck you get crappy weather lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> IM HERE BUDDY.I had 2 appointments today and just got out of a meeting at work.This weather sucks I cleaned the trailblazer all up today now its snowing like heck.


But Joes gone....lol Man it snowed here like no other today for about 3 hours, and the temp was 38!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> don't you two know that everytime you wash the truck you get crappy weather lol


Mine looks terrible!! Think i'm gonna wait till i shoot a bird and clean it up for a photo opp!! lol:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

ok guys here is the deal on the shirts.

red/black
short sleeve collared (dry plus)
xtreme stabilization on the chest
your name on the chest also if wanted(at no extra cost)
he is working on put xtreme stablization on the back(bigger than front)
with time to ge xtreme under it.

price is $32
$3 shipping for the guys that will be in tx or augusta dont worry about shipping I can bring them with me.


----------



## treeman65

these shirts will look nice this guy does all my shooter shirts and our club shirts.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> ok guys here is the deal on the shirts.
> 
> red/black
> short sleeve collared (dry plus)
> xtreme stabilization on the chest
> your name on the chest also if wanted(at no extra cost)
> he is working on put xtreme stablization on the back(bigger than front)
> with time to ge xtreme under it.
> 
> price is $32
> $3 shipping for the guys that will be in tx or augusta dont worry about shipping I can bring them with me.


well i was gonna get one. maybe later on. the shirt sound very nice btw.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> these shirts will look nice this guy does all my shooter shirts and our club shirts.


The shirts do sound very nice James. I am with fish on this one though. Can he do them on demand? I'm sure at some point Kim and I would take one.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> ok guys here is the deal on the shirts.
> 
> red/black
> short sleeve collared (dry plus)
> xtreme stabilization on the chest
> your name on the chest also if wanted(at no extra cost)
> he is working on put xtreme stablization on the back(bigger than front)
> with time to ge xtreme under it.
> 
> price is $32
> $3 shipping for the guys that will be in tx or augusta dont worry about shipping I can bring them with me.


Sounds good, i'll send the cash with Mark...if he don't:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: LOL


----------



## treeman65

nowwhat I ask of everyone that wants one (this is to keep me more organized)
send me a check or money order plus a note with size and if you want your name on it (how you want your name)

James Crooks
257 Frazier Lane 
Liberty,NC 27298

For the guys that will be in Columbus this weekend you can give it to me there if you want.As soon as I get the orders I will get the shirts ordered.He told me it only takes 2 days for him to get the shirts then the time for him to complete them.

if you have any questions just let me know.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> The shirts do sound very nice James. I am with fish on this one though. Can he do them on demand? I'm sure at some point Kim and I would take one.


i dont see why not but I will check.I am going to probably get a couple extras in most popular sizes just in case some decides after they are done that they want one.Only thing is they wont have names.


----------



## fishcatcher

James post a pic of the shirt when you get one will ya.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Sounds good, i'll send the cash with Mark...if he don't:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: LOL


just hope he does not use it for the crispies that he is going to hand out.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James post a pic of the shirt when you get one will ya.


sure will


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> nowwhat I ask of everyone that wants one (this is to keep me more organized)
> send me a check or money order plus a note with size and if you want your name on it (how you want your name)
> 
> James Crooks
> 257 Frazier Lane
> Liberty,NC 27298
> 
> For the guys that will be in Columbus this weekend you can give it to me there if you want.As soon as I get the orders I will get the shirts ordered.He told me it only takes 2 days for him to get the shirts then the time for him to complete them.
> 
> if you have any questions just let me know.


Or...i can mail it to you.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> just hope he does not use it for the crispies that he is going to hand out.





12 rings only said:


> Or...i can mail it to you.:wink:


NUFF SAID!!!:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

front and back of the shirt if you will.


----------



## treeman65

Well you all watch for a set of xtreme stabilizers in the shoot down in Columbus. A good friend of mine and his wife both of which shoot in the pro classes are now shooting good stabilizers.He call me this morning and said they are the nice made stabilizers he has seen.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Well you all watch for a set of xtreme stabilizers in the shoot down in Columbus. A good friend of mine and his wife both of which shoot in the pro classes are now shooting good stabilizers.He call me this morning and said they are the nice made stabilizers he has seen.


Good deal!! Wish i was going!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> NUFF SAID!!!:tongue:


which every works for you.dont worry about shipping on your cause I will just give them to Mark in TX.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Good deal!! Wish i was going!!


wish you were going to be there.If either one of them make the shoot down I will be staying to support them and will let you guys know how they did.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Good deal!! Wish i was going!!


i though you were going Tom. not fully heal yet?


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i dont see why not but I will check.I am going to probably get a couple extras in most popular sizes just in case some decides after they are done that they want one.Only thing is they wont have names.


I'm not worried about the name part bud....my aunt & uncle own an embroidery shop.:wink: I do have one question though....am I the only ******* here or what? I mean has anybody ever thought of HATS? It could still say pro staff on the back or something....come on ppl....I like adding to the couple hundred hats I have!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i though you were going Tom. not fully heal yet?


Not this one, i'm suposeded to fish a big tourney, but works looking like its gonna get in the way.:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm not worried about the name part bud....my aunt & uncle own an embroidery shop.:wink: I do have one question though....am I the only ******* here or what? I mean has anybody ever thought of HATS? It could still say pro staff on the back or something....come on ppl....I like adding to the couple hundred hats I have!


HATS!!! WHERE!!!! HELL I WANT 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Not this one, i'm suposeded to fish a big tourney, but works looking like its gonna get in the way.:angry:


i'm planning to go down the river sunday and see how the walleyes bite is going. probably end up catching bunch of saugers and paddle fish instead lol still fun


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> which every works for you.dont worry about shipping on your cause I will just give them to Mark in TX.


Sounds good!! Guys, i'm gonna head off to bed.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> HATS!!! WHERE!!!! HELL I WANT 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


Atta boy Tom...way to man up and admit it! haha *******? Why yes...YES WE ARE! hahaha


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'm planning to go down the river sunday and see how the walleyes bite is going. probably end up catching bunch of saugers and paddle fish instead lol still fun


Fishin's still fishin!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> HATS!!! WHERE!!!! HELL I WANT 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


i will settle for just two hats :wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm not worried about the name part bud....my aunt & uncle own an embroidery shop.:wink: I do have one question though....am I the only ******* here or what? I mean has anybody ever thought of HATS? It could still say pro staff on the back or something....come on ppl....I like adding to the couple hundred hats I have!


 I will check about hats tomorrow he did hats for our club members that where really nice.GOOD IDEA:darkbeer:
DID you get my pm apologizing?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Fishin's still fishin!!:thumbs_up


yes it is. usually we catch all kind of fish down there. small sturgeon too.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yes it is. usually we catch all kind of fish down there. small sturgeon too.


talked to a buddy tonight we are going to try to plan a trip to Lake Erie for either steelheads or walleye


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I will check about hats tomorrow he did hats for our club members that where really nice.GOOD IDEA:darkbeer:
> DID you get my pm apologizing?


Yes I did James, and no problem at all bro. He even asked me about it today on the phone...lol No worries, and my offer is still there if you change your mind.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> talked to a buddy tonight we are going to try to plan a trip to Lake Erie for either steelheads or walleye


you should come here instead. got rooms for you down the cabin already buddy


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> you should come here instead. got rooms for you down the cabin already buddy


ok i might take you up on that:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes I did James, and no problem at all bro. He even asked me about it today on the phone...lol No worries, and my offer is still there if you change your mind.:wink:


was he ok with it?


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> ok i might take you up on that:darkbeer:


you do realize i'm being serious. plenty of room for you and your buddy. all we have to do is drive a little bit to launch the boat or longer boat ride to the dam


----------



## treeman65

if the smackdown was unknown distance these guys might as well stay home.
my yardage game is scary good right now.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> you do realize i'm being serious. plenty of room for you and your buddy. all we have to do is drive a little bit to launch the boat or longer boat ride to the dam


yes and I am serious about taking you up on it. I will talk to him this weekend.thanks


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> was he ok with it?


Oh yeah....he actually kinda laughed and thought it a little strange. He said it happened so fast with both your emails that he didn't even get a chance to reply to the first one. lol Hope things go well for you this time around though James....I know the frustration you're dealing with.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> yes and I am serious about taking you up on it. I will talk to him this weekend.thanks


anytime buddy


----------



## fishcatcher

James notice that you shoot with a tru ball. what model are you using?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James notice that you shoot with a tru ball. what model are you using?


sweet spot

I have shot if for 4 yrs now and everytime I trime somthing new I go right back to it.I worn one out bad enough that they had to totally rebuild it and they did nt charge me anything.:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

hmmm figure you use the ht. i'm still looking for a use one.


----------



## treeman65

man if it gets any worse I wont ake it home in the morning.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hmmm figure you use the ht. i'm still looking for a use one.


tried it and didnt care for it.


----------



## fishcatcher

well just stay where you are then :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> tried it and didnt care for it.


i tried it and love it. don't have one cause they cost too much new. ouch.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> well just stay where you are then :wink:


I will end up staying at my gf she lives in town.This bucket truck is bad in the snow,


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i tried it and love it. don't have one cause they cost too much new. ouch.


i will watch for a used one for you.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> sweet spot
> 
> I have shot if for 4 yrs now and everytime I trime somthing new I go right back to it.I worn one out bad enough that they had to totally rebuild it and they did nt charge me anything.:thumbs_up


Kim got in her Carter Attraction today....should be interesting seeing if she likes it. She also ordered a Short 'n Sweet 2....she liked the swept back trigger as it might help for better feel with her tiny mitts! :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i will watch for a used one for you.


thanks buddy oh in medium size



RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim got in her Carter Attraction today....should be interesting seeing if she likes it. She also ordered a Short 'n Sweet 2....she liked the swept back trigger as it might help for better feel with her tiny mitts! :wink:


i hope she like those little point sticking out. they never seem to fit exactly right in your hand. nice release though.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim got in her Carter Attraction today....should be interesting seeing if she likes it. She also ordered a Short 'n Sweet 2....she liked the swept back trigger as it might help for better feel with her tiny mitts! :wink:


is that the one that you can shoot as a trigger or switch it to bt with a safety?I have a short and sweet that I would have made her a deal on.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i hope she like those little point sticking out. they never seem to fit exactly right in your hand. nice release though.


I didn't particularly notice the points so much, but it isn't a bad little release. I just can't seem to get used to a T handle style releas at all. One thing I did notice about the Attraction though is that they could have certainly been a touch more generous with the hook as it wouldn't take much for the loop to come out of it. If I were to have my pick of a BT release; I think I would most likely go for the Carter Squeeze Me as I like the safety feature as well as it being a wrist strap style yet.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> is that the one that you can shoot as a trigger or switch it to bt with a safety?I have a short and sweet that I would have made her a deal on.


Yes it is James.....it's actually a pretty cool release in that way that it can be a BT with a safety or a thumb trigger. The original s'n s was a no go for her as it was like all the other releases...she wanted the swept back trigger of the ss2.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I didn't particularly notice the points so much, but it isn't a bad little release. I just can't seem to get used to a T handle style releas at all. One thing I did notice about the Attraction though is that they could have certainly been a touch more generous with the hook as it wouldn't take much for the loop to come out of it. If I were to have my pick of a BT release; I think I would most likely go for the Carter Squeeze Me as I like the safety feature as well as it being a wrist strap style yet.


the squeeze me is terrible for tournaments but is a great training aid. I have the back strap which is almost the same thing.They are very inconsistent.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes it is James.....it's actually a pretty cool release in that way that it can be a BT with a safety or a thumb trigger. The original s'n s was a no go for her as it was like all the other releases...she wanted the swept back trigger of the ss2.


If she deicides that she does not like it and wants to get rid of it let me know.I was thinking about trying that one.
I have both of the ss2.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> the squeeze me is terrible for tournaments but is a great training aid. I have the back strap which is almost the same thing.They are very inconsistent.


Are the inconsistencies due to not having interchangable springs and tension setting capabilities? Thanks for the heads up either way perhaps I'll stick with a regular trigger then...lol


----------



## fishcatcher

how about the bt four finger gold release


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> If she deicides that she does not like it and wants to get rid of it let me know.I was thinking about trying that one.
> I have both of the ss2.


You want to try the Attraction you mean? You shoot the ss2 with the swept back trigger or have one you wanted to sell? If she likes the ss2 you might still get rid of it being it never hurts to have back ups!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> You want to try the Attraction you mean? You shoot the ss2 with the swept back trigger or have one you wanted to sell? If she likes the ss2 you might still get rid of it being it never hurts to have back ups!:wink:


yes i would like to try the attraction. I have both of the ss2 that I dont shoot anymore they are just laying on my workbench.I shoot the carter just b cuz for hunting.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Are the inconsistencies due to not having interchangable springs and tension setting capabilities? Thanks for the heads up either way perhaps I'll stick with a regular trigger then...lol


im not sure why it is that way one time it fires when you start pulling the next you about have to pull the strings off the bow.A buddy of my had the same problem with the squeeze me.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> yes i would like to try the attraction. I have both of the ss2 that I dont shoot anymore they are just laying on my workbench.I shoot the carter just b cuz for hunting.


So you have one with the regular trigger and one with the swept trigger too...I got ya now. We'll see how it goes with the Attraction, and if she don't like it perhaps she'll be getting rid of it considering she got rid of the Only, Stingray, and a Scott. She's a tough one to please so it should be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> So you have one with the regular trigger and one with the swept trigger too...I got ya now. We'll see how it goes with the Attraction, and if she don't like it perhaps she'll be getting rid of it considering she got rid of the Only, Stingray, and a Scott. She's a tough one to please so it should be interesting to see how this turns out.


she didn't like the only too wow. i would swear she would like that one.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> So you have one with the regular trigger and one with the swept trigger too...I got ya now. We'll see how it goes with the Attraction, and if she don't like it perhaps she'll be getting rid of it considering she got rid of the Only, Stingray, and a Scott. She's a tough one to please so it should be interesting to see how this turns out.


just keep me in mind.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys i'm off to bed. talk to you all later


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> just keep me in mind.:wink:


Not a problem bud....I'm sure it won't take long for her to decide either way. I think she had the Only for a total of a week! lol Yes fish...she didn't like it because she couldn't get used to tweaking her wrist to get her bow drawn.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> k guys i'm off to bed. talk to you all later


Later Bill....have a good one.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey James....I only clean up my truck when it starts to turn white from salt. lol I can't ever seem to keep the dang thing clean...even if there isn't weather in the forecast....wash the truck something happens.:fuming:


Don't believe him He never cleans it!!!! The salt is keeping it together.

:cocktail:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> she didn't like the only too wow. i would swear she would like that one.


To Big for hand...:angry: Last year I broke my index finger in 5 places so I couldn't shoot the only, tried the stingray but it went thru the.....then when I got the pin out of finger,. I could only shoot with my middle finger now I am still confused on what to use nothing fits or feels right. LOL 

Good Morning Crispy kritters!!!


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> To Big for hand...:angry: Last year I broke my index finger in 5 places so I couldn't shoot the only, tried the stingray but it went thru the.....then when I got the pin out of finger,. I could only shoot with my middle finger now I am still confused on what to use nothing fits or feels right. LOL
> 
> Good Morning Crispy kritters!!!


give bt a try no fingers to worry about just let them all relax.
Not sure who you are calling crispy kritters I am CRISPY COLLECTOR or even CRISPY KING will do just fine.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> give bt a try no fingers to worry about* just let them all relax*.
> Not sure who you are calling crispy kritters I am CRISPY COLLECTOR or even CRISPY KING will do just fine.:wink:


That part right there is how she sent the Stingray through her Admiral and bent her first Limbdriver! I'm tellin ya James...she's been looking for that release that's perfect. Until she finds it; there's going to be a few bought and sold..lol


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> That part right there is how she sent the Stingray through her Admiral and bent her first Limbdriver! I'm tellin ya James...she's been looking for that release that's perfect. Until she finds it; there's going to be a few bought and sold..lol


i said relax the fingers not let go.:zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i said relax the fingers not let go.:zip:


She couldn't help it really...things weren't working right quite right yet when she had the pin out 2 days before she did it. lol
Should be about time for the boss man to be showin up here any minute isn't it?:mg: :zip:


----------



## treeman65

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LISTEN I hear Mark shaking with anticipation of signing his 2nd crispy over to me.:dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing::nixon::nixon::nixon::nixon:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> She couldn't help it really...things weren't working right quite right yet when she had the pin out 2 days before she did it. lol
> Should be about time for the boss man to be showin up here any minute isn't it?:mg: :zip:


WELL its pretty good that she was even shooting then.:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LISTEN I hear Mark shaking with anticipation of signing his 2nd crispy over to me.:dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing::nixon::nixon::nixon::nixon:


:mg: This should get rather interesting....should be fun to watch or should say HEAR about after the weekend when it all shakes out!:moviecorn:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Don't believe him He never cleans it!!!! The salt is keeping it together.
> 
> :cocktail:


Uh huh...you're one to talk just because you finally washed yours yesterday! :mg: Look at that....it's actually BLACK under there!  :tongue:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: This should get rather interesting....should be fun to watch or should say HEAR about after the weekend when it all shakes out!:moviecorn:


he is trying to shake it out now. I heard he has been :behindsof all week.Dont worry buddy at least you can get :second: that is unless you want to:yield:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> he is trying to shake it out now. I heard he has been :behindsof all week.Dont worry buddy at least you can get :second: that is unless you want to:yield:


I don't know James...you could never live it down if Mark :whip2: like ya a rented mule! It's sure to be a great :fencing: and if you lose, you'll have to :77: and kiss his :moon:. Of course the rest of the team will just have to :set1_rolf2: :chortle: at ya a little bit.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

timbawolf98 said:


> So Mark, has that stab made it back from the dipper yet?


 Not yet it takes 3-4 weeks for the dipping process



treeman65 said:


> just hope he does not use it for the crispies that he is going to hand out.


No worries ill be collecting them



treeman65 said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LISTEN I hear Mark shaking with anticipation of signing his 2nd crispy over to me.:dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing::nixon::nixon::nixon::nixon:


Only thing that will be shaking is the targets when i punch the 12 rings



RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't know James...you could never live it down if Mark :whip2: like ya a rented mule! It's sure to be a great :fencing: and if you lose, you'll have to :77: and kiss his :moon:. Of course the rest of the team will just have to :set1_rolf2: :chortle: at ya a little bit.:wink:


I wont rub it in too bad lol


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't know James...you could never live it down if Mark :whip2: like ya a rented mule! It's sure to be a great :fencing: and if you lose, you'll have to :77: and kiss his :moon:. Of course the rest of the team will just have to :set1_rolf2: :chortle: at ya a little bit.:wink:


 There wont be no kissing of anything,lol. I do have to say I would be just as happy to loose a crispy as to win one.I want to see everyone shoot there best that is the thing with this smackI pushes me and makes me stay focused better.I hope it helps push all the other team members also.
NOW HERE IS ALITTLE INCENTIVE FOR the XTREME team members shooting this weekend in Columbus.I will give the team member that shoots the highest score for the weekend $20.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> There wont be no kissing of anything,lol. I do have to say I would be just as happy to loose a crispy as to win one.I want to see everyone shoot there best that is the thing with this smackI pushes me and makes me stay focused better.I hope it helps push all the other team members also.
> NOW HERE IS ALITTLE INCENTIVE FOR the XTREME team members shooting this weekend in Columbus.I will give the team member that shoots the highest score for the weekend $20.


You are right James it helps you get focused for sure. Thats cool on the high score and i think i can help some on that too. Ill match the 20$ for the highest score and ill put up 100$ if you win:wink:


----------



## treeman65

ok you guys asked for it . We can now get hats also.
red/black
cool material (something like the under armor hats)
xtreme stabilization ---- on the front
pro staff ------ on the back
$12
plus $2 shipping 

same deal as before I will bring them to TX or Augusta -no shipping

He said he could have shirts and hats both done before the TX shoot if I get him the order by next wensday at the latest.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> You are right James it helps you get focused for sure. Thats cool on the high score and i think i can help some on that too. Ill match the 20$ for the highest score and ill put up 100$ if you win:wink:


good deal Mark
We are all going to have a great weekend.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> You are right James it helps you get focused for sure. Thats cool on the high score and i think i can help some on that too. Ill match the 20$ for the highest score and ill put up 100$ if you win:wink:


now you were talking about the weekend right not the smackdown?


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> now you were talking about the weekend right not the smackdown?


Yes im talking about the weekend not the smack down


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Yes im talking about the weekend not the smack down


good I just wanted to make sure we were both talking about the same thing.Now lets go show them how team xtreme does things.


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> he is trying to shake it out now. I heard he has been :behindsof all week.Dont worry buddy at least you can get :second: that is unless you want to:yield:


I guess if mark gets second you will get third then...:tongue:

as far as the moolah goes, that is a good incentive! 

14 rings are out for the c and b class right??? Or did that all play out differently. 

Btw, anyone who shoots at old hickory bring YOUR range finder and DONT believe their numbers!!! I busted out on 3 12's b their yardeges were 1-2 yards hot on each target. I would have been 8-10 up instead of 4:angry:

we didn't find this out until half way through the known when the group in front of us said none o the targets were marked correctly as they had 3 guys with range finders. Either way, I still need to go down there and pick up my trophy:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> I guess if mark gets second you will get third then...:tongue:
> 
> as far as the moolah goes, that is a good incentive!
> 
> 14 rings are out for the c and b class right??? Or did that all play out differently.
> 
> Btw, anyone who shoots at old hickory bring YOUR range finder and DONT believe their numbers!!! I busted out on 3 12's b their yardeges were 1-2 yards hot on each target. I would have been 8-10 up instead of 4:angry:
> 
> we didn't find this out until half way through the known when the group in front of us said none o the targets were marked correctly as they had 3 guys with range finders. Either way, I still need to go down there and pick up my trophy:wink:



Thats not bad, but come play with us big boys on the unknown side.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> ok you guys asked for it . We can now get hats also.
> red/black
> cool material (something like the under armor hats)
> xtreme stabilization ---- on the front
> pro staff ------ on the back
> $12
> plus $2 shipping
> 
> same deal as before I will bring them to TX or Augusta -no shipping
> 
> He said he could have shirts and hats both done before the TX shoot if I get him the order by next wensday at the latest.


James is the hat one size fit all or do they have differents size. sorry had to ask.


----------



## APAnTN

Id like to see a low profile with the torn look as well


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ight so whats the game plan for the xtreme team shoot and the smackdown?????? ive been off for a few days been crazy busy with work and gettin ready for columbus and midterms at school


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> ight so whats the game plan for the xtreme team shoot and the smackdown?????? ive been off for a few days been crazy busy with work and gettin ready for columbus and midterms at school


dont know either.


----------



## APAnTN

im thinking James said we would kick the smackdown around 1 or so. Hey guys just a reminder dont forget your sharpies to sign the crispies:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> im thinking James said we would kick the smackdown around 1 or so. Hey guys just a reminder dont forget your sharpies to sign the crispies:wink:


I have one for everyone to use cause Im not going to need it.:wink:


----------



## icefishur96

Money on the way for the shirt!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Well guys, work got in the way of me fishin this weekend!!:angry: So, i'm gonna dust off the Pro-E and fling a few.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well guys, work got in the way of me fishin this weekend!!:angry: So, i'm gonna dust off the Pro-E and fling a few.


sorry to hear that buddy, that suxs:thumbs_do


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> sorry to hear that buddy, that suxs:thumbs_do


Yeah, but it's only one i'm missin....i'll get my fishin crispys later!!


----------



## bowman_77

Hey James do you have the directions from the hotel to the place where were shooting. Or and addy for my GPS


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yeah, but it's only one i'm missin....i'll get my fishin crispys later!!


sure wish you where joining us this weekend bro.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> sure wish you where joining us this weekend bro.


Wish i was too, just gotta get back in the swing of things.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Well guys, work got in the way of me fishin this weekend!!:angry: So, i'm gonna dust off the Pro-E and fling a few.


sorry to hear that.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> sorry to hear that.


what going on tonight James


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hey James do you have the directions from the hotel to the place where were shooting. Or and addy for my GPS


according to the website it is on 101st airborne rd.
It is easy from Days Inn turn right out of parking lot go south about 5 miles turn left which there should be signs at this intersection from there it is about 12 miles but they usuually have it marked good.


----------



## treeman65

icefishur96 said:


> Money on the way for the shirt!!


i will let you know when I recieve it.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James is the hat one size fit all or do they have differents size. sorry had to ask.


from what I was told they are basicly like the one size fits all
they come in either small/med or med/lg
I will see if one of our club members have one of theres this weekend and show Mark.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> according to the website it is on 101st airborne rd.
> It is easy from Days Inn turn right out of parking lot go south about 5 miles turn left which there should be signs at this intersection from there it is about 12 miles but they usuually have it marked good.


Dang......I didnt realize still had an hour drive from the hotel.:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


Thanks buddy


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> I guess if mark gets second you will get third then...:tongue:
> 
> as far as the moolah goes, that is a good incentive!
> 
> 14 rings are out for the c and b class right??? Or did that all play out differently.
> 
> Btw, anyone who shoots at old hickory bring YOUR range finder and DONT believe their numbers!!! I busted out on 3 12's b their yardeges were 1-2 yards hot on each target. I would have been 8-10 up instead of 4:angry:
> 
> we didn't find this out until half way through the known when the group in front of us said none o the targets were marked correctly as they had 3 guys with range finders. Either way, I still need to go down there and pick up my trophy:wink:


wrong 14s count in open c and b.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Dang......I didnt realize still had an hour drive from the hotel.:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy


about 20 minutes but its not a bad drive.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> about 20 minutes but its not a bad drive.


Just messing around:tongue:



Is it morning yet.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i will let you know when I recieve it.


I'll get mine out to you next week.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> ight so whats the game plan for the xtreme team shoot and the smackdown?????? ive been off for a few days been crazy busy with work and gettin ready for columbus and midterms at school


I will get us a time around 4 on the simms for the smackdown.

If everyone is ok with it we will meet on the practice range at 130 for the team shoot.

So who all is in the smackdown
ME
Mark-if his nerves hold up.
Joe - taking his first beating even as a virgin


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'll get mine out to you next week.:thumbs_up


will have mine this weekend. Prolly going to get you to ship mine to me though. Theres boys up here need to know what to beware of.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I will get us a time around 4 on the simms for the smackdown.
> 
> If everyone is ok with it we will meet on the practice range at 130 for the team shoot.
> 
> So who all is in the smackdown
> ME
> Mark-if his nerves hold up.
> Joe - taking his first beating even as a virgin


HAHA......Joe's gonna show ya your chit does stink, but look on the bright side I will have a towel for yah.


----------



## 12 rings only

You guy make sure and tear the damn house down in columbus!!! Drive it like you stole it...only bring back the steering wheel!!! Otherwise...GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> HAHA......Joe's gonna show ya your chit does stink, but look on the bright side I will have a towel for yah.


lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
I am bringing vension summer sausage with me this time.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You guy make sure and tear the damn house down in columbus!!! Drive it like you stole it...only bring back the steering wheel!!! Otherwise...GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


I am planning on it.


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> I will get us a time around 4 on the simms for the smackdown.
> 
> If everyone is ok with it we will meet on the practice range at 130 for the team shoot.
> 
> So who all is in the smackdown
> ME
> Mark-if his nerves hold up.
> Joe - taking his first beating even as a virgin


So were gonna shoot twice??? If the smackdown is at 4... Then what are we meeting at 1:30 on the practice range for. I am sincerely confused


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> So were gonna shoot twice??? If the smackdown is at 4... Then what are we meeting at 1:30 on the practice range for. I am sincerely confused


thats going to be the team shoot


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> I am bringing vension summer sausage with me this time.:thumbs_up


and some jurky


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You guy make sure and tear the damn house down in columbus!!! Drive it like you stole it...only bring back the steering wheel!!! Otherwise...GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


you know it:wink:


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> So were gonna shoot twice??? If the smackdown is at 4... Then what are we meeting at 1:30 on the practice range for. I am sincerely confused


college kids are so easy to confuse.
team shoot at 130

smackdown at 4

is that too many arrows for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## treeman65

well it looks like cowboy might make it for the teamshoot and the smackdown.Oh and he possibly will be bringing the sheep humper too.ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

is it still 25 each and drawing names on the team shoot.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well it looks like cowboy might make it for the teamshoot and the smackdown.Oh and he possibly will be bringing the sheep humper too.ukey:


Good that he's bringin a date!! lol


----------



## Admiral Vixen

good evening!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> good evening!!


hello kim I got it.....Thanks


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> is it still 25 each and drawing names on the team shoot.


$20 and yes


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> good evening!!


hi kimmi


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> hello kim I got it.....Thanks


Your welcome!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> good evening!!


Hows Kim doin?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> hi kimmi


Hi crispy collector!! Did I get it right?:zip:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Hows Kim doin?


Hello how is your cold?? Feeling better:wink:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hi crispy collector!! Did I get it right?:zip:


that is more like it.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hi crispy collector!! Did I get it right?:zip:


OMG....his heads gonna explode now!!!:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

So I am after the 300 on the spots Sunday. Been shooting every night after work. Are you all ready for Columbus???


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> that is more like it.


Thank you CC...:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hello how is your cold?? Feeling better:wink:


All good now, thanks!! I'm gonna start shooting again tomorow.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> OMG....his heads gonna explode now!!!:wink:


LOL Getting him fired up for Friday!!!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL Getting him fired up for Friday!!!!:wink:


oh im fired up and ready i cant even thinking about working tonight.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL Getting him fired up for Friday!!!!:wink:


TRUST ME....HE'S READY!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> All good now, thanks!! I'm gonna start shooting again tomorow.


Great!!!  The weather is in the upper 30's here and sunny so Spring is aroundthe corner:hal:


----------



## fishcatcher

guys what you think of the pse omen line bow?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> oh im fired up and ready i cant even thinking about working tonight.


Sounds like a good time!!! Take pics and post, PLEASE!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> So I am after the 300 on the spots Sunday. Been shooting every night after work. Are you all ready for Columbus???


hi ya Kim. good luck with that 300. i hope you gets lots of x too.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> guys what you think of the pse omen line bow?


They still make PSE??? LOL J/K


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Great!!!  The weather is in the upper 30's here and sunny so Spring is aroundthe corner:hal:


Were gonna be in the high 50s through the weekend!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya Kim. good luck with that 300. i hope you gets lots of x too.


Hi Bill... :tongue:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> I will get us a time around 4 on the simms for the smackdown.
> 
> If everyone is ok with it we will meet on the practice range at 130 for the team shoot.
> 
> So who all is in the smackdown
> ME
> Mark-if his nerves hold up.
> Joe - taking his first beating even as a virgin


i should be there for both if i make it in time that is im shooting to be in columbus by about 1


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> They still make PSE??? LOL J/K


yea go figure. how the release working out for you.


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey Bill...the Omen shoots great, the short brace is prone to torque, but has a very narrow grip to minimize it.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> yea go figure. how the release working out for you.


WELL.Lost a 12$ arrow. Working on it!!! Still kind of big in my samll hands.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hey Bill...the Omen shoots great, the short brace is prone to torque, but has a very narrow grip to minimize it.


i have no idea on this bow. so you think it's a decent bow? i was offer it as a trade for my alien.


----------



## 12 rings only

Kim...i know your gonna get that 300!!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> WELL.Lost a 12$ arrow. Working on it!!! Still kind of big in my samll hands.


is this the attraction?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i have no idea on this bow. so you think it's a decent bow? i was offer it as a trade for my alien.


Yes i do, i'd do it if were me!! OH WAIT...you gonna be in the "HOT ROD" bow club then!! LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

Wasssup fellas?:tongue::tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> WELL.Lost a 12$ arrow. Working on it!!! Still kind of big in my samll hands.


Shootig ACC's are you???


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yes i do, i'd do it if were me!! OH WAIT...you gonna be in the "HOT ROD" bow club then!! LOL


only problem is a 70# bow. looking for a 60#. i may still take him up on it.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wasssup fellas?:tongue::tongue:


Not alot...enjoying time with the Lady of the team.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wasssup fellas?:tongue::tongue:


what going on Toby


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Kim...i know your gonna get that 300!!!:wink:


One arrow at a time...Thanks I hope so too.

Bill yes the attraction..


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> only problem is a 70# bow. looking for a 60#. i may still take him up on it.


Marks a PSE Dealer...you could do a limb swap!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hey Toby. what's new with you today.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Not alot...enjoying time with the Lady of the team.:wink:


She had a nap while I was at work so she's a little wired now!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Marks a PSE Dealer...you could do a limb swap!!


oh i didn't know that. wonder how much it will cost? hmmmm


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Shootig ACC's are you???


No the fat boys 500. Are the acc's better?


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> One arrow at a time...Thanks I hope so too.
> 
> Bill yes the attraction..


What time do you guys shoot sunday?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> She had a nap while I was at work so she's a little wired now!:wink:


What?? R U Smoking?? lol of course I had a nap I left here at 4am!!! lol


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> What time do you guys shoot sunday?


Noon. But I have to shoot every night I really want the 290???lol


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> What?? R U Smoking?? lol of course I had a nap I left here at 4am!!! lol


lol you tell him Kim. so what you think of the attraction.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> No the fat boys 500. Are the acc's better?


Yeah but the are a skinny shaft mostly used for hunting. Aluminum / carbon construction, i hunted with them for years...but they are heavy too!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hey Toby. what's new with you today.


Not much fish...how about you?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

so wwhats on the line for the smackdown on friday?


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not much fish...how about you?


deciding if i want a omen or not. looking up the spec on it now.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> She had a nap while I was at work so she's a little wired now!:wink:





Admiral Vixen said:


> What?? R U Smoking?? lol of course I had a nap I left here at 4am!!! lol


Hey...no fussin!!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> so wwhats on the line for the smackdown on friday?


all i know is that i should be getting a crispie from Joe after that :wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> lol you tell him Kim. so what you think of the attraction.


I think it needs to be smaller!!! lol I will work with it for a while. 

How was your day Bill?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> deciding if i want a omen or not. looking up the spec on it now.


366 IBO...5.5 brace, 33-34 ata


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> I think it needs to be smaller!!! lol I will work with it for a while.
> 
> How was your day Bill?


tiring i must have fill out a boat load of app. just to get something going till i find something decent.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Hey...no fussin!!! lol


ooops forgot


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> so wwhats on the line for the smackdown on friday?


Bragging rights.....oh yeah YOUR CRISPY


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> 366 IBO...5.5 brace, 33-34 ata


what 5.5 brace:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> all i know is that i should be getting a crispie from joe after that :wink:


not


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Bragging rights.....oh yeah YOUR CRISPY


and yours lol :tongue:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> I think it needs to be smaller!!! lol I will work with it for a while.
> 
> How was your day Bill?


well if you decide you dont like it I know of a buyer.:wink:
good luck on the 300.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> tiring i must have fill out a boat load of app. just to get something going till i find something decent.


You gonna find something soon, i just know it.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> tiring i must have fill out a boat load of app. just to get something going till i find something decent.


good luck on that buddy


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks guys. :thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> so wwhats on the line for the smackdown on friday?


what are you talking about? Just be at the simms range at 4 and be ready to sign over a crispy.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> and yours lol :tongue:


again NOT


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> what 5.5 brace:zip:


OUCH!!! That would hurt.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> ooops forgot


It would be a shame to give the lady a time out!!!:zip:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> thanks guys. :thumbs_up


something will come along.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> what are you talking about? Just be at the simms range at 4 and be ready to sign over a crispy.


and my name is spelled JOE


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> OUCH!!! That would hurt.


Not with a string supressor.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> what are you talking about? Just be at the simms range at 4 and be ready to sign over a crispy.


James did my crispie get to you today


----------



## treeman65

well i bought that pistol I was talking about the other night.:beer:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> well if you decide you dont like it I know of a buyer.:wink:
> good luck on the 300.


I will let you know on that!! CC I will be getting that 300.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James did my crispie get to you today


I didnt check the mail today cause I worked from 9pm till noon today.
I will check before I leave tomorrow,


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> and my name is spelled JOE


Here we go...................


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Not with a string supressor.


BOW RATTLER......lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> well i bought that pistol I was talking about the other night.:beer:


well is that for guarding all them crispies :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

admiral vixen said:


> bow rattler......lol


vibekiller


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> I didnt check the mail today cause I worked from 9pm till noon today.
> I will check before I leave tomorrow,


Wow those are crazy hours.... How far to columbus for you?


----------



## fishcatcher

fishcatcher said:


> James did my crispie get to you today





treeman65 said:


> I didnt check the mail today cause I worked from 9pm till noon today.
> I will check before I leave tomorrow,


Joe just make sure you sign that crispies for me too lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> and my name is spelled JOE


well I will give you this much you might not be able to shoot but you can at least spell.:darkbeer:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> vibekiller


Sorry I blew up!!!:cocktail:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> vibekiller


that's what is on my guardian at least it was. now it's sitting in a box till i get it back.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well i bought that pistol I was talking about the other night.:beer:


And????????????


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Wow those are crazy hours.... How far to columbus for you?


7 1/2 and i am not getting out of work before 8 am.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Sorry I blew up!!!:cocktail:


J/K dear...they are both great products!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> that's what is on my guardian at least it was. now it's sitting in a box till i get it back.


What did you do to it fish?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe just make sure you sign that crispies for me too lol


only if james wins.....but Im shooting so that not likely:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> And????????????


cant pick it up till next week waiting on my permit.
i think its going to be a shooter.I will probably get tigger work done and possibly a bi pod of course a good scope.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> vibekiller


*bow rattler!*


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> well I will give you this much you might not be able to shoot but you can at least spell.:darkbeer:


:doh: lol


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> What did you do to it fish?


getting a facelift Kim.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> :doh: lol


I will not forget my stabilizer on this trip.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> only if james wins.....but Im shooting so that not likely:wink:


there's isn't any if in there James is gonna hand you a big ole smack down. northern style lol :wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

JOE

Did you say you got your paypal??? I forgot!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> *bow rattler!*


And the boy friend has to jump in....lol


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> *bow rattler!*


real bows dont need them,j/k


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> *bow rattler!*


KineticX (formerly Hydronic Archery)


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> there's isn't any if in there James is gonna hand you a big ole smack down. northern style lol :wink:


thanks


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> there's isn't any if in there james is gonna hand you a big ole smack down. Northern style lol :wink:


haha wrong


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> real bows dont need them,j/k


I hope you're not talking about Hoyt....nice piece of carbon arrow with a bumper.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> real bows dont need them,j/k


Muh huh!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> JOE
> 
> Did you say you got your paypal??? I forgot!


Yes I did...thanks again


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> real bows dont need them,j/k


why CC you shoot a Darton?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Yes I did...thanks again


Thank You!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I hope you're not talking about Hoyt....nice piece of carbon arrow with a bumper.


It's a solid piece of carbon...thank you!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hmm everyone is feeling a little froggy tonight i see


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> college kids are so easy to confuse.
> team shoot at 130
> 
> smackdown at 4
> 
> is that too many arrows for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Yeah. No one ever said an engineer had to do anything more than math right???

I just didn't realize we are doing the team shoot as well. I thought it was just the smackdown on the practice range not simms. I'll be there to do whatever tho!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> It's a solid piece of carbon...thank you!!


If they're so great.....why do you need a vibekiller??:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

admiral vixen said:


> why cc you shoot a darton?


thata girl!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> If they're so great.....why do you need a vibekiller??:tongue:


I use them on my target bows...can't stand that twang after the shot.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> why CC you shoot a Darton?


actually a css.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Yeah. No one ever said an engineer had to do anything more than math right???
> 
> I just didn't realize we are doing the team shoot as well. I thought it was just the smackdown on the practice range not simms. I'll be there to do whatever tho!


you better be or I will hunt you down.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hmm everyone is feeling a little froggy tonight i see


Looks like it...


----------



## bowman_77

I know its not a bowcrack.:behindsof


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> thata girl!!!!!!


:bom:lol


----------



## fishcatcher

alright what is the draw cycle like on the omen. i have shot the monster so is it anything like that or worst?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I hope you're not talking about Hoyt....nice piece of carbon arrow with a bumper.


you can go to time out for that trash


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> actually a css.


css=CAN"T SHOOT STRAIGHT!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> actually a css.


That's one bow i haven't shot.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I know its not a bowcrack.:behindsof


time out for you bud :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> css=CAN"T SHOOT STRAIGHT!!!:darkbeer:





12 rings only said:


> thata girl!!!!!!


Shes got your number tonite James!! lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I know its not a bowcrack.:behindsof


you got that right buddy


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> you got that right buddy


time out for you too


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> alright what is the draw cycle like on the omen. i have shot the monster so is it anything like that or worst?


I don't think its nowhere near as bad as the monster.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> time out for you bud :zip:


I was woundering if someone cought that. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

how am i doing as Tom lol 


oh Tom did you get that cap today.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I don't think its nowhere near as bad as the monster.


ok then cause the monster wasn't that bad as i though it would be either


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I don't think its nowhere near as bad as the monster.


I have heard it was worse, then the monster.....now the axe 6 is bad azz


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> time out for you too


Fish quit sucking up.


----------



## 12 rings only

The TO's are flyin everywhere tonite!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish quit sucking up.


i was pretending to be the zoo keeper since Tom slip a few time with your and James comment lol :wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you can go to time out for that trash


Yeah whatever....make me!:tongue: :nyah: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> i was woundering if someone cought that. Lol


:roflmao:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ok then cause the monster wasn't that bad as i though it would be either





bowman_77 said:


> I have heard it was worse, then the monster.....now the axe 6 is bad azz


I shoot spirals which alot of people think are a stiff drawing cam...both of those bow don't really bother me, but i like the Omen over the Monster.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> The TO's are flyin everywhere tonite!! lol


thats cause it is almost party timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
I am so pumped I will be lucky to get any sleep in the morning.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I shoot spirals which alot of people think are a stiff drawing cam...both of those bow don't really bother me, but i like the Omen over the Monster.


i been reading alot of review of this bow the since i ask about it. all i got so far was mix review. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> how am i doing as Tom lol
> 
> 
> oh Tom did you get that cap today.


Doing a fine job...i'll sleep better tonite! lol Sorry, still didnt't show.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Doing a fine job...i'll sleep better tonite! lol Sorry, still didnt't show.


it better not be lost in the mail. this time i won't be able to find it again :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah whatever....make me!:tongue: :nyah: :set1_rolf2:


Kim...can you do sumthin with him????????


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> you better be or I will hunt you down.:wink:


That's fine... I deserve it if I don't make it thi time. God I'm gonna have to leave early though!!! Probably 330-4amukey:

and yes I'm gonna be reall tired honestly. No excuses tho...

Anyone have an address for the location of the shoot???


----------



## bowman_77

Guys yall have a good one. I will check in tomorrow from Columbis.

For all the guys coming down to GA yall be safe and drive careful.

Joe


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> it better not be lost in the mail. this time i won't be able to find it again :zip:


That would suck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Guys yall have a good one. I will check in tomorrow from Columbis.
> 
> For all the guys coming down to GA yall be safe and drive careful.
> 
> Joe


Good luck Joe!!


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> That's fine... I deserve it if I don't make it thi time. God I'm gonna have to leave early though!!! Probably 330-4amukey:
> 
> and yes I'm gonna be reall tired honestly. No excuses tho...
> 
> Anyone have an address for the location of the shoot???


101st airborne rd


----------



## fishcatcher

have fun Joe.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Guys yall have a good one. I will check in tomorrow from Columbis.
> 
> For all the guys coming down to GA yall be safe and drive careful.
> 
> Joe


see you friday morning. have a safe trip


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Kim...can you do sumthin with him????????


NOPE....she's gone to bed! haha:tongue:

Later Joe...good luck!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> see you friday morning. have a safe trip


You too sir!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE....she's gone to bed! haha:tongue:
> 
> Later Joe...good luck!


did someone got too much caffiene :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE....she's gone to bed! haha:tongue:
> 
> Later Joe...good luck!


I can't compete without Kim helpin me out!! lol
Guys, i'm headed to bed myself, be safe to those on the road, and GOOD LUCK!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> did someone got too much caffiene :wink:


No.....just a little wound up from work.:wink:

Later Tom...have a good night!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You too sir!!!


thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

James i hope that crispie get there before you leave


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I can't compete without Kim helpin me out!! lol
> Guys, i'm headed to bed myself, be safe to those on the road, and GOOD LUCK!!!:thumbs_up


talk to you later.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom and let me know tomorrow if that lousy cap get there too.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James i hope that crispie get there before you leave


i will let you know


----------



## fishcatcher

what everyone ran out of steam lol. i'm doing research on that bow still.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> what everyone ran out of steam lol. i'm doing research on that bow still.


looks like they are left


----------



## fishcatcher

yep ran out of steam i guess lol.


----------



## treeman65

well i gues i will do some work,lol
taake it easy


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Need to start a group


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> looks like they are left





fishcatcher said:


> yep ran out of steam i guess lol.


Nah...I was checking out some other things; I'm still here. I think James is takin off now though.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Need to start a group


That's not a half bad idea Beetle!:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hi crispy collector!! Did I get it right?:zip:


nope you didnt after this weekend ill be the crispy collector:wink:



fishcatcher said:


> guys what you think of the pse omen line bow?


Bill I hate the draw cycle on the the 70 lbers but I hunt with a 60 turned to 57 and absolutly love it its probally the most accurate bow ive shot. I shot my best 3d scores with it last year as well. I can hook you up on the limbs if you want as well. Another thing dont let the 5.5 brace scare you if its the proper DL you will never notice it 



Admiral Vixen said:


> They still make PSE??? LOL J/K


Bad mouthing my brand I see



treeman65 said:


> I will not forget my stabilizer on this trip.:wink:


That was funny lol


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> nope you didnt after this weekend ill be the crispy collector:wink:
> 
> 
> Bill I hate the draw cycle on the the 70 lbers but I hunt with a 60 turned to 57 and absolutly love it its probally the most accurate bow ive shot. I shot my best 3d scores with it last year as well. I can hook you up on the limbs if you want as well. Another thing dont let the 5.5 brace scare you if its the proper DL you will never notice it
> 
> 
> 
> Bad mouthing my brand I see
> 
> 
> 
> That was funny lol


i SEE HOW SNEAKY YOU ARE NOW.:wink:
Everyone have a safe trip and I will see you tomorrow,


----------



## 08toxikshooter

everybody headin out this weekend to columbs be safe and see yall on friday


----------



## drockw

08toxikshooter said:


> everybody headin out this weekend to columbs be safe and see yall on friday


Ahh I can't wait!


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks Mark. i'll get in touch with you if the deal goes through.


drive safe and have fun guys that are going to the shoot.


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guy I am bout 45 mins out from columbus. Will check back in lil while


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guy I am bout 45 mins out from columbus. Will check back in lil while


Sounds good Joe!:thumbs_up To all Xtremers traveling to Columbus; be safe out on the roads, and for those of us that aren't able to attend...WE WANT PICTURES! Periodic updates would be very nice as well!:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sounds good Joe!:thumbs_up To all Xtremers traveling to Columbus; be safe out on the roads, and for those of us that aren't able to attend...WE WANT PICTURES! Periodic updates would be very nice as well!:wink:


Ill do my best to get some pics of the smack down and the xtreme team shoot

Thanks for the well wishes :thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

countin down the time till i leave gettin pumped prolly wont be able to sleep 2night... i should be able to get some pics to got the girlfriend tagging along. she was going to shoot but decided not to not quite ready yet


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sounds good Joe!:thumbs_up To all Xtremers traveling to Columbus; be safe out on the roads, and for those of us that aren't able to attend...WE WANT PICTURES! Periodic updates would be very nice as well!:wink:


Checked in to the hotel and went and found where the shoot location was. The vendors are still setting up. Looks like it going to be a fun weekend. Toby like Mark said will get pic of the smackdown and team shoot. I will do some updateing in the evens we I get back to the hotel.

Joe


----------



## icefishur96

I feel so alone in here tonight.....:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bowman_77

just talked to James they will be here in about 2 hrs. 11pm EST then the party starts.:rock::rock:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> just talked to James they will be here in about 2 hrs. 11pm EST then the party starts.:rock::rock:


good deal. hope you guys have tons of fun. shoot lots of pic too. btw save my crispie :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good deal. hope you guys have tons of fun. shoot lots of pic too. btw save my crispie :wink:


Fish i will be framing your crispy when i take it from james:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish i will be framing your crispy when i take it from james:wink:


well you have to beat him first. :wink: beside i have a empty picture frame here for your crispie lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well you have to beat him first. :wink: beside i have a empty picture frame here for your crispie lol


maybe next time for yah fish


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> maybe next time for yah fish


no way buddy. it's beginner luck with me. you might as well :77::77::77: to James now and hand him his and my crispies


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> no way buddy. it's beginner luck with me. you might as well :77::77::77: to James now and hand him his and my crispies


never......i will be the Victor in the smackdown


----------



## fishcatcher

guess we will see when the dust settle. :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

yes we will :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

be back in a lil while going to do some roaming :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> be back in a lil while going to do some roaming :wink:


don't get lost. better yet leave a crispie at the hotel just in case you do get lost. lol:zip:


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> no way buddy. it's beginner luck with me. you might as well :77::77::77: to James now and hand him his and my crispies


No bowing down to anyone here!!! It will be the battle of the century. I'm leaving at 330am but I'll be ready to rock


----------



## RattleSnake1

Somebody needs to have a video camera for the shoot off in the smackdown! Now THAT....that would be pure entertainment!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Somebody needs to have a video camera for the shoot off in the smackdown! Now THAT....that would be pure entertainment!


yes it would


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> yes it would


Are ya all wound up for the fun to begin tomorrow Joe??


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Are ya all wound up for the fun to begin tomorrow Joe??


hell ya. its 10 after midnitte here now and i am wide awake


----------



## bowman_77

Fish I just talked to James and Your CRISPY didnt come in.:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

Toby did Kim tell you that yall have a package on the way :thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby did Kim tell you that yall have a package on the way :thumbs_up


Yep....I'm thinking it will probably get here Saturday or Monday!:wink:


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> hell ya. its 10 after midnitte here now and i am wide awake


I am too and I have to leave in 2.5 hr!!!

I'm lucky that me and the gf are both coming.


----------



## APAnTN

Good morning guys and gals. Im up answering a few pm's and fixing to head to GA. You all better have the crispies ready for me. 

It wont be long until its TIME TO GET XTREME:thumbs_up


----------



## drockw

Just left.


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> Good morning guys and gals. Im up answering a few pm's and fixing to head to GA. You all better have the crispies ready for me.
> 
> It wont be long until its TIME TO GET XTREME:thumbs_up


Good luck Mark and stay safe on the roads bud. I'm sure you're gonna be chuggin down some on the ride...make sure you're good and awake. I think you might NEED it!:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

APAnTN said:


> Good morning guys and gals. Im up answering a few pm's and fixing to head to GA. You all better have the crispies ready for me.
> 
> It wont be long until its TIME TO GET XTREME:thumbs_up


Good Morning Mark!!! BTW Don't you shoot a Strothers??? Well shoot it up my friends (team mates) at Columbus.

Crispyville...Crispy Collector, Bossman, Crispy bowman and the rest of team Crispy.:wink:

Tear it up!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

see yall guys in a few hours should be rolling in about 1 or so


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish I just talked to James and Your CRISPY didnt come in.:angry:


what the hell i send it out. i bet it will be at his house when he get's back home. agrrrr. oh well just give him yours to send to me. lol


----------



## 08toxikshooter

didnt get in time to make it to the team shoot had some car issues on the way in just got in the hotel stretching out and going to head down in a few to the smackdown


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Luck Xtreme Team!!!


----------



## drockw

Smackdown I over... None of us won it lol. I'm not exactly sure who did haha. 

We had a good time tho! Joe shot the best out of us xtremers.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

drockw said:


> Smackdown I over... None of us won it lol. I'm not exactly sure who did haha.
> 
> We had a good time tho! Joe shot the best out of us xtremers.


good shootin xtremers i ended up 4 down owell messed up a couple shots first time shooting 3d with open setup ready for the morning to shoot tho


----------



## fishcatcher

drockw said:


> Smackdown I over... None of us won it lol. I'm not exactly sure who did haha.
> 
> We had a good time tho! Joe shot the best out of us xtremers.


what Joe did the best out of all you guys :zip: uh oh i feel i like ukey:ukey: now. lol good shooting Joe. looks like i may loose a crispies.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what Joe did the best out of all you guys :zip: uh oh i feel i like ukey:ukey: now. lol good shooting Joe. looks like i may loose a crispies.


Hows it goin Bill???


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hows it goin Bill???


good Tom. how are you feeling? i hope alot better by now.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> good Tom. how are you feeling? i hope alot better by now.


Yes i am!!! Gonna start shootin again some sunday....:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yes i am!!! Gonna start shootin again some sunday....:tongue:


glad to hear that buddy. did the cap come in today?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> glad to hear that buddy. did the cap come in today?


:zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> :zip:


oh what the hell. first the crispie didn't get to James now you too. agrrr:angry::angry:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh what the hell. first the crispie didn't get to James now you too. agrrr:angry::angry:


hey all how is everybody


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> hey all how is everybody


i hear you did pretty good today. does that mean i lost a crispie ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> hey all how is everybody


Fish is pissy again...lol Nuthin he mails out gets out of MN!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Fish is pissy again...lol Nuthin he mails out gets out of MN!!!!


and yes i did put stamp on them. and saw the mailman pick them up on the same day. :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yes i am!!! Gonna start shootin again some sunday....:tongue:


Glad to hear you're getting back in the game Tom....it's about time you big *PANSY!*:wink:



bowman_77 said:


> hey all how is everybody


Sounds like Joe was the big victor today as far as Xtremers go...CONGRATS!:thumbs_up From what I heard...it was one of Mark's friends that won the smackdown.


----------



## bowman_77

we had a blast today. The team shoot was fun I shot 3 down on my score and my partner shot 9 down for a total score of 188. The winning team won with a 194 2nd was 191 and my team was 188.

Mark and james was on the same team and they where 4th or 5th cant remeber. we 5 teams shooting. We left there and went to the smack down.I started out ok with a 10 then and 8...as we where pulling the arrows I heard James say hey look 5 arrows in the 12. So I had to turn the heat on I shot 12,10, and smoked a 14 at 30 yards. I was up 6 on the 6 or 7th target and had to try another 14 and just missed it on the 8 side so I droped 2. I picked up another 12 going into the last target. Me and one of Marks buddys where tied at 6 up, with me having one target to go. I decided to play safe and shot center 10 just just bearlly missed the center 10 and lower 10 concetor ring.:angry:so we tied at 6 up. so the tie breaker was how had the most 12's and I had 3 and he had 5 so he win.

My shooting today was hot. I have been shooting great I hope it last.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i hear you did pretty good today. does that mean i lost a crispie ukey:


yeah but not to me I lost in the tie breaker.:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Fish is pissy again...lol Nuthin he mails out gets out of MN!!!!


lol....like the MO for me with no stamp:zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

so does that mean i lost a crispies lol. if so then it was well worth it. :darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> lol....like the MO for me with no stamp:zip:


shhhhhhhh i put a couple extra for that lol:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Glad to hear you're getting back in the game Tom....it's about time you big *PANSY!*:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Joe was the big victor today as far as Xtremers go...CONGRATS!:thumbs_up From what I heard...it was one of Mark's friends that won the smackdown.


Yes it was.....and what make it bad was he didnt even know we was shooting for a crispy till like target 8 or 9......


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom did you take a look at that thread. pimpmybow.com one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

So did ya'll go out and blow the frost off some cold ones after the smackdown or what? If ya'll don't drink when gettin together like that...I would have to say I'm seriously disappointed! lol :tsk:


----------



## bowman_77

I might not have won the Crispys but I did 2 thing I wanted to do.....fish can you guess what that would be.....:wink:


















1.Beat James and Mark on the team shoot 
2. But the smack down on come trash talkers to show fish what us sourthen bows can do.:wink:



But will say Mark and James both shoot will and are great shoots.

Congrats to Marks buddy and to the Xtreme team for a great shoot.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> So did ya'll go out and blow the frost off some cold ones after the smackdown or what? If ya'll don't drink when gettin together like that...I would have to say I'm seriously disappointed! lol :tsk:


Oh yeah.....we went out to Logans steakhouse and had a few, Dont think everyone drank tho. Me myself had a ICE tea. :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

:yield::hail::hail::hail: ok i will give you this one :zip:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe, that was some great shooting today. It was nice to meet you finally. All the Xtreme guys had a pretty good day. Me and My partner in the team shot barely lost it. We were 1 point behind the leaders going into the last target, and I got talked out of the 14 which was very well lit up, and into shooting a 10/12. Oh well it was fun none the less.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yes i am!!! Gonna start shootin again some sunday....:tongue:


Glad to see that buddy good luck.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe, that was some great shooting today. It was nice to meet you finally. All the Xtreme guys had a pretty good day. Me and My partner in the team shot barely lost it. We were 1 point behind the leaders going into the last target, and I got talked out of the 14 which was very well lit up, and into shooting a 10/12. Oh well it was fun none the less.


Thanks buddy...You was shooting well in the team shoot. Yes it was great to get to meet.

Mark
James
Bryan
Josh
Derek

I had a blast today. wish yall the best tomorrow and sunday.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> :yield::hail::hail::hail: ok i will give you this one :zip:


Fish I will still take your crispy. Are bet was on Me and James and we know how that turned out.....Just PM me for my addy. LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks buddy...You was shooting well in the team shoot. Yes it was great to get to meet.
> 
> Mark
> James
> Bryan
> Josh
> Derek
> 
> I had a blast today. wish yall the best tomorrow and sunday.


So was Mark ribbing James pretty good today Joe?


----------



## bowman_77

Tom and Toby where did yall run off to.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Glad to hear you're getting back in the game Tom....it's about time you big *PANSY!*:wink:


I can tell your BABYSITTER is in da bed!!!:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> So was Mark ribbing James pretty good today Joe?


Mark was saying a hole lot. Might have been tired. Dont really know, how talketive he is. They where on the same team on the team shoot and was in a diff. group on the smack down.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I can tell your BABYSITTER is in da bed!!!:zip:


either that or she is at work lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom did you take a look at that thread. pimpmybow.com one.


Yeah, nice work....looks a little too much on some of them.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I can tell your BABYSITTER is in da bed!!!:zip:





fishcatcher said:


> either that or she is at work lol


Yes to Tom...NO to fish! She's all tired out and  already. I'm just pickin on ya anyway Tom....are ya fishin tomorrow or did work ruin it for ya?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yeah, nice work....looks a little too much on some of them.


yea really nice work but like you say too much for me too. i suppose there are some peoples that like that kind of looks. not for me


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Yeah, nice work....looks a little too much on some of them.





fishcatcher said:


> yea really nice work but like you say too much for me too. i suppose there are some peoples that like that kind of looks. not for me


Yall should see some of theses bows floating around down here this weekend. Some looks really good and some are just plan ukey:ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes to Tom...NO to fish! She's all tired out and  already. I'm just pickin on ya anyway Tom....are ya fishin tomorrow or did work ruin it for ya?


I know...work got in the way for this one....they aint bitin good anyway, talked to several of my buds and it was SLLLLOOOOOWWWWWWW!!! That last cold rain / snow event we had shut it down. It won't take 15 lbs to win it.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Yall should see some of theses bows floating around down here this weekend. Some looks really good and some are just plan ukey:ukey:


that's why i like mine to be all black or camo and black. i have to admit some of them do make me want to ukey:ukey: too lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Yall should see some of theses bows floating around down here this weekend. Some looks really good and some are just plan ukey:ukey:


Are they just gawdy looking Joe or something the Smithsonian might be looking for?


----------



## fishcatcher

i was gonna go to the river tomorrow. can't get the boat out of the garage. the ally is too icy to get it back in. :angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I know...work got in the way for this one....they aint bitin good anyway, talked to several of my buds and it was SLLLLOOOOOWWWWWWW!!! That last cold rain / snow event we had shut it down. It won't take 15 lbs to win it.


It was all largemouth wasn't it? Or was it a multi specie one? The warmer the water the better the fishing for bucket mouths.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea really nice work but like you say too much for me too. i suppose there are some peoples that like that kind of looks. not for me


Wonder how much you could have done, meaning the abilty to really get custom work done, like the cutouts of the riser done different than the outside edges???? That's the kinda work i'd want done.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It was all largemouth wasn't it? Or was it a multi specie one? The warmer the water the better the fishing for bucket mouths.:wink:


Green, brown, spots.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Wonder how much you could have done, meaning the abilty to really get custom work done, like the cutouts of the riser done different than the outside edges???? That's the kinda work i'd want done.


yea that kind of custom work.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i was gonna go to the river tomorrow. can't get the boat out of the garage. the ally is too icy to get it back in. :angry:


That just plain sucks!!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Are they just gawdy looking Joe or something the Smithsonian might be looking for?


GAWDY would be butting it nicely


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea that kind of custom work.


I can come up with something that doesn't look like a pile of...ukey: Done that way.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That just plain sucks!!!


yep i charge up the batteries. got the rods all rig up. fish finder all set and no go. :angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

GUYS!!! Who knows S&W Pistols????


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> GUYS!!! Who knows S&W Pistols????


what you needing done Tom


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> GUYS!!! Who knows S&W Pistols????


can't help you there


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> what you needing done Tom


You and Toby getting a txt message by now....


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You and Toby getting a txt message by now....


Toby is on the phone with me now lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Tom, if it is a Sigma throw it away. LOL. If it is a M&P or a Revolver whats wrong with it?


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> Toby is on the phone with me now lol


Doen't mean that I can't get txt.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom, if it is a Sigma throw it away. LOL. If it is a M&P or a Revolver whats wrong with it?


Nuthin...got a trade goin for my AM-35 for a stainless Tac .40 cal. with lots of goodies.
I'm a Springfield XD guy myself.:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You and Toby getting a txt message by now....


replyed to yah.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Nuthin...got a trade goin for my AM-35 for a stainless Tac .40 cal. with lots of goodies.
> I'm a Springfield XD guy myself.:tongue::thumbs_up


i'm a colt and springfield guy too. yea hk too.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Doen't mean that I can't get txt.:wink:


So whats your take on the trade??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nuthin...got a trade goin for my AM-35 for a stainless Tac .40 cal. with lots of goodies.
> I'm a Springfield XD guy myself.:tongue::thumbs_up


you got that right


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I gotcha. I had bad luck with a sigma. The M&P line is nice but i like my new Kimber personally.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

H&K builds a very nice rig too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

CowboyJunkie said:


> H&K builds a very nice rig too.


H&K make some very nice guns!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

only gun i had problem was a ruger 22 target pistol. dang thing keep jamming up on me. finally take it back and got a colt series 80 combat commander instead.


----------



## bowman_77

Im outa here will upated more tomorrow night.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Im outa here will upated more tomorrow night.


good luck and keep on smoking those guys


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Im outa here will upated more tomorrow night.


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> i was gonna go to the river tomorrow. can't get the boat out of the garage. the ally is too icy to get it back in. :angry:


Fish I got a crane to pick that out for you!!! LOL


----------



## icefishur96

Think I had 1 to many last night...


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Fish I got a crane to pick that out for you!!! LOL


alright thanks alot Kim :wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

hope everybody in columbus did better than i did.... wasnt a good day for me i couldnt get any of my yea yardages right it was bad im gonna have to pull something out of my rear end tomorrow on the known yardage part


----------



## Admiral Vixen

We want pictures!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Hey all how is everyone.

Well I shot 17 down today for a 183. Its not my best but diff. not my worst. I was shooting just as good today as I did yesterday. I had 3 targets that really hurt me today. All of my shots where dead up on the left to right I just missed judged them 3 and thats what killed me. I shot 4- 12's and the few 8 just took there toll.

But you can count on one thing I will turn the heat up tomorrow on the known side.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

dont worry joe u did a whole lot better than i do i ended up wiwth a 160 i missed a target completly 5 targets in.... my left and rights were pretty good but i to misjudged on the yardage sum kinda bad.... i did get 4 12s and went for 1 14 on the unknown side and missed it to the right by like 1/8th of an inch stilll squeeked in the 8 ring gonna have to pull something out my rear end to do anything decent.... good luck to everybody 2mrw


----------



## RattleSnake1

Good luck tomorrow Joe. Toxic...I can't remember your name bud...sorry.:embara: Hopefully you can pull out a strong finish tomorrow on the known side!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> dont worry joe u did a whole lot better than i do i ended up wiwth a 160 i missed a target completly 5 targets in.... my left and rights were pretty good but i to misjudged on the yardage sum kinda bad.... i did get 4 12s and went for 1 14 on the unknown side and missed it to the right by like 1/8th of an inch stilll squeeked in the 8 ring gonna have to pull something out my rear end to do anything decent.... good luck to everybody 2mrw





RattleSnake1 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Joe. Toxic...I can't remember your name bud...sorry.:embara: Hopefully you can pull out a strong finish tomorrow on the known side!:wink:


Thanks Toby.

Josh we had like 10 or 11 targets over 40 yards. But like I said,you can bet I am pooring the cole to the fire tomorrow.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks Toby.
> 
> Josh we had like 10 or 11 targets over 40 yards. But like I said,you can bet I am pooring the cole to the fire tomorrow.


I'm sure you'll do well tomorrow Joe. Sounds like James shot pretty well, and Brian shot even better today though with Brian maybe being in first. Was there any more news on that?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

yeah im ready for 2morrow did anybody look at the semi pro class scores 1st place is 62 up :mg::mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm sure you'll do well tomorrow Joe. Sounds like James shot pretty well, and Brian shot even better today though with Brian maybe being in first. Was there any more news on that?


The scores are up on the asa website.... I am sitting 66 0r 68 as of right now. Brain is 3rd on the known 45 class. (good job buddy) . Dont remeber where the other guys finshed today. But tomorrow will bring what it brings. 


It as been a loooooong 2 days so far. But it has been fun, and I have really have had a blast. I am hit the bed early tonight so It will most likely be late when I get home tomorrow so I will talk to you guys later.

Joe


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck in the morning joe..... im bout to be headin out 2... 2morrow is going to be a long one for sure....


----------



## fishcatcher

sound like you guys are having fun. good luck tomorrow everyone. post some pics someone :wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Good luck tomorrow Joe and Josh....and to the rest of the Xtremers in Columbus!:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Toby. what's going one today.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya Toby. what's going one today.


Not much....finally fletched all my target arrows with Fusions....like them better than the blazers, and they're $1 cheaper/ 100! lol:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not much....finally fletched all my target arrows with Fusions....like them better than the blazers, and they're $1 cheaper/ 100! lol:shade:


well i fletch mine with feathers this time. just to be different lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> well i fletch mine with feathers this time. just to be different lol


Just to be different huh?? :suspiciou OR....was it you needed the extra forgiveness?? :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Just to be different huh?? :suspiciou OR....was it you needed the extra forgiveness?? :mg:


yes and beside i got some from Tom figure i might as well use them up.


Tom did you get that darn battery cap yet?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning Xtremers in Columbus !!! Good luck today...

I have 5 spot to shoot today 3 more weeks including this one of league Toby and I are doing well in it. Then off to 3ding...I guess.

K


----------



## drockw

8 up today on the UNKNOWN side

if I hadn't forgot to slide out my sight there is no tellin how many up I wouldve been on the known side. I'm an idiot lol. 

399 
2 14's
8 12's


----------



## CowboyJunkie

From 3rd to 21st in 2 arrows. I HATE pin nocks! LOL. I had a great weekend shooting with you guys. It was a blast!


----------



## drockw

drockw said:


> 8 up today on the UNKNOWN side
> 
> if I hadn't forgot to slide out my sight there is no tellin how many up I wouldve been on the known side. I'm an idiot lol.
> 
> 399
> 2 14's
> 8 12's


7 12's not 8

I still can believe yesterday. Makes me sickukey:

seriously, 9 down on the known and 8 up on the unknown... Lesson learned. I'll never forget to check my sight again. Good shootin btw mark! 20 up on the known!

Nice meeting everyone as well

Derek.


----------



## RattleSnake1

CowboyJunkie said:


> From 3rd to 21st in 2 arrows. I HATE pin nocks! LOL. I had a great weekend shooting with you guys. It was a blast!





drockw said:


> 7 12's not 8
> 
> I still can believe yesterday. Makes me sickukey:
> 
> seriously, 9 down on the known and 8 up on the unknown... Lesson learned. I'll never forget to check my sight again. Good shootin btw mark! 20 up on the known!
> 
> Nice meeting everyone as well
> 
> Derek.


Sounds like you both shot pretty well overall though. Nice shooting today Derek, and great to see ya doing some shooting Brian!:shade:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

It felt good to get back out there. I think i am going to lay my bow down more often. this is the 3rd time I have picked it up since gainseville and the other 2 were shooting spots! LOL. Nice meeting you as well Derek. Good shooting today!


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys it was nice meeting you all and enjoyed shooting with you. See yall in Augusta Ga if yall come.



I wound up shooting 6 up today, 11 down for the weekend and 46th place overall in Open B. I shot really well this weekend. I just need to work on my yardage a lil more, When I get that peeps better watch out.:mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe I am glad to see you shooting well. I bought me a problm solver from Lancaster for them crowded rings. But it is a secret right now and you all will just have to see in Augusta!


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Joe I am glad to see you shooting well. I bought me a problm solver from Lancaster for them crowded rings. But it is a secret right now and you all will just have to see in Augusta!


LOL.........Hey I forgot to tell you guys that I rodinhooded a guys arrow on the 1st day. It was an carbon xpress X Jammer with a bulldog collar, lol  I done him in with an Victory X Ringer.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> LOL.........Hey I forgot to tell you guys that I rodinhooded a guys arrow on the 1st day. It was an carbon xpress X Jammer with a bulldog collar, lol  I done him in with an Victory X Ringer.


Nice job Joe! :set1_rolf2: I thought the X Jammer's were too big diameter for ASA though?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

They allow a 27 series arrow in ASA. I wish they would ban them personally but that would start a lot of crap. Get rid of them and pin nocks and Id be happy!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nice job Joe! :set1_rolf2: I thought the X Jammer's were too big diameter for ASA though?


I dont know about that. Look at it this way he is minus one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

CowboyJunkie said:


> They allow a 27 series arrow in ASA. I wish they would ban them personally but that would start a lot of crap. Get rid of them and pin nocks and Id be happy!





bowman_77 said:


> I dont know about that. Look at it this way he is minus one.


WOW...I didn't think anything over the size of a 2315 was legal...perhaps I better brush up on the rules again. lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

yep yep


----------



## RattleSnake1

I'm guessing pin nocks cost you some points this weekend Brian?


----------



## HOYT68

Mark ,
i just wanted to say that was some awesome shooting this weekend way to go buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yes they did. I got kicked out of a 14 and into a 5 and out of a 12 into an 8. Only 7 points I dropped all weekend that couldnt be made up and then some. I just couldnt get the ball rolling today.


----------



## RattleSnake1

CowboyJunkie said:


> Yes they did. I got kicked out of a 14 and into a 5 and out of a 12 into an 8. Only 7 points I dropped all weekend that couldnt be made up and then some. I just couldnt get the ball rolling today.


That just blows on the nocks costin ya like that bud. I know the feeling on getting rolling....the last 3 weeks I haven't been able to finish the shot worth a damn. Can't figure out what my problem is.:angry:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

My shooting was superb. My aiming well...I wont go there. 90% of my shots fell just a half inch shy of the upper 12. Just couldnt keep em up in it today.


----------



## RattleSnake1

CowboyJunkie said:


> My shooting was superb. My aiming well...I wont go there. 90% of my shots fell just a half inch shy of the upper 12. Just couldnt keep em up in it today.


The aiming is fine for me, but it's like as soon as I touch the shot off....it all goes to hell. I'm just not holding my form and finishing my shots. I know some of the problem the last couple of weeks is getting off my normal pace. When the guy next to me is done shooting and I have 3 arrows left makes me feel like I need to get moving. I need to stop caring how long they have to wait until I've shot my end....if they feel the need to rush...let 'em.


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> They allow a 27 series arrow in ASA. I wish they would ban them personally but that would start a lot of crap. Get rid of them and pin nocks and Id be happy!


Awe that makes me sad... What would I shoot???

mine saved my arse at least once this weekend.

Barry shot well didn't he! Tell him congrats for me.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yes he did. He turned it on big time today!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

great shooting everybody my crappy score yesterday on the unknow side killed me for the weekend. started out good this morning on the known side and was 10 up at about the half way more then something happened still not sure what but everything started dropping way low and out think my peep slid in my string or something but i didnt realize it until the next to last target and on the last target that was 28 yards i had might sight on 32 and it dead centered it so 4 yards off on a sight will definatly kill you if you dont realize it...... nice to meet all of yall to.... got to get the ball on the role for agusta hopefully that wiwll be better


----------



## drockw

08toxikshooter said:


> great shooting everybody my crappy score yesterday on the unknow side killed me for the weekend. started out good this morning on the known side and was 10 up at about the half way more then something happened still not sure what but everything started dropping way low and out think my peep slid in my string or something but i didnt realize it until the next to last target and on the last target that was 28 yards i had might sight on 32 and it dead centered it so 4 yards off on a sight will definatly kill you if you dont realize it...... nice to meet all of yall to.... got to get the ball on the role for agusta hopefully that wiwll be better


That would have meant your peep went low... Sure you didn't forget to move out your sight like my dumb arse jk man. 

Btw, it looks like I'll be goin to London as well as metropolis so hopefully we will all meet up again. I can't afford any more 8+ hr trips down south this semester


----------



## 12 rings only

Sounds like all you guys had a great time!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

The team shoot on Friday was a blast and large sucess


----------



## 08toxikshooter

drockw said:


> That would have meant your peep went low... Sure you didn't forget to move out your sight like my dumb arse jk man.
> 
> Btw, it looks like I'll be goin to London as well as metropolis so hopefully we will all meet up again. I can't afford any more 8+ hr trips down south this semester


thats the first thing imake sure to do when i get my bow out the car and bfore i shooot it wwas dead on for like the first half this morning and then just started going all downhill and i was feeling dang good about the day.....


----------



## 12 rings only

As you most of you guys know, i tore my left pec muscle about 5 weeks ago...i got out the Pro Elite today and done a little shooting. After a little tweaking, you can see i can still shoot!! This is a pic of a group at 40 yards!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

nice shooting Tom. glad to see you back shooting again buddy.:teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> As you most of you guys know, i tore my left pec muscle about 5 weeks ago...i got out the Pro Elite today and done a little shooting. After a little tweaking, you can see i can still shoot!! This is a pic of a group at 40 yards!!!


Nice shooting Tom....it's gotta feel good to get back in the saddle. Did ya ever shoot the Burner or not?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nice shooting Tom. glad to see you back shooting again buddy.:teeth:





RattleSnake1 said:


> Nice shooting Tom....it's gotta feel good to get back in the saddle. Did ya ever shoot the Burner or not?


Thanks guys!!! I was pretty feakin happy today!! I did take 4 shots with the Burner....DAMMIT it's fast!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Just make sure you EASE back into it so you don't tear yourself up again!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Tom, glad to see ya back in the saddle bud!


----------



## fishcatcher

Toby is it official yet on Kim winning? if so tell her i say congrats


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> Toby is it official yet on Kim winning? if so tell her i say congrats


Oh yeah....it's official. Now she's just waiting for the money to be deposited in her paypal.:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

great i'm glad to hear it :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Toby is it official yet on Kim winning? if so tell her i say congrats


Yes she won it!! I got to talk to her and Toby today!!! As you can see, 2 or 3 shots ay a time was all i was doing. MAN it feels good to shoot again!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom, glad to see ya back in the saddle bud!


Thanks Bryan!!! I know a bunch of guys who shoot the K45 class, who won it?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yes she won it!! I got to talk to her and Toby today!!! As you can see, 2 or 3 shots ay a time was all i was doing. MAN it feels good to shoot again!!!:darkbeer:


yep just take it slowly buddy. no need to rush back in and get injure again. 

i shot lousy today again. that's what i get for shooting a bow that was just put back together on the day of the shoot. lol. i had to re sight. adjust my rest. never even paper tune it either.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> Thanks Bryan!!! I know a bunch of guys who shoot the K45 class, who won it?


Hammett with a 426

On a side note I did manage to whip the 3 semi pro drop outs that shot in the class. LOL.


----------



## SlinginZ7

Glad to join all of you guys on the shooting staff. Just received my X3 yesterday and it's by far the best feeling stabilizer I've used yet.


----------



## fishcatcher

SlinginZ7 said:


> Glad to join all of you guys on the shooting staff. Just received my X3 yesterday and it's by far the best feeling stabilizer I've used yet.


hey welcome to the group.

Bill


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yep just take it slowly buddy. no need to rush back in and get injure again.
> 
> i shot lousy today again. that's what i get for shooting a bow that was just put back together on the day of the shoot. lol. i had to re sight. adjust my rest. never even paper tune it either.


Oh that's no good.


----------



## 12 rings only

SlinginZ7 said:


> Glad to join all of you guys on the shooting staff. Just received my X3 yesterday and it's by far the best feeling stabilizer I've used yet.


Glad to have you aboard!! We can answer any - all tech questions you may have...But there's only one rule on this thread....HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

SlinginZ7 said:


> Glad to join all of you guys on the shooting staff. Just received my X3 yesterday and it's by far the best feeling stabilizer I've used yet.


Welcome to the zoo.....make yourself comfortable and how about an intro?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh that's no good.


i did come back in the second half though. still had a blast.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hammett with a 426
> 
> On a side note I did manage to whip the 3 semi pro drop outs that shot in the class. LOL.


You shot well for sure. Our club will have a K45 class at the next shoot....i mite give it a whirl and have some fun!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Our very own Kimmy shot her personal best score in league today coming in at 292 with I believe 41X. I was very proud of her to say the least, and in doing so today she accomplished another first by beating me....I came in at 287 with 44X and a dreaded ZERO.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Our very own Kimmy shot her personal best score in league today coming in at 292 with I believe 41X. I was very proud of her to say the least, and in doing so today she accomplished another first by beating me....I came in at 287 with 44X and a dreaded ZERO.


I could hear it in hear voice she was tickled...she wanted that 300 bad, and shes gonna get it too, i know this!! 
By the way...i checked out the link you sent me...PICS wouldn't load!!:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Our very own Kimmy shot her personal best score in league today coming in at 292 with I believe 41X. I was very proud of her to say the least, and in doing so today she accomplished another first by beating me....I came in at 287 with 44X and a dreaded ZERO.


way to go Kim. Toby did you had one of those bad flinches. oh what release did she use?

nice avator too


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I could hear it in hear voice she was tickled...she wanted that 300 bad, and shes gonna get it too, i know this!!
> By the way...i checked out the link you sent me...PICS wouldn't load!!:mg:


Oh yeah...she'll get there! The link for the pics to the food plots Tom?




fishcatcher said:


> way to go Kim. Toby did you had one of those bad flinches. oh what release did she use?
> 
> nice avator too


She was shooting the Short 'n Sweet 2 fish...she's not sure yet on the Fits Me. I was actually shooting with the Fits Me, and I like the feel of it, but it's a bit small for hand and that's where that dang 0 came into play. My hand covered the release wrong somehow causing an early release. Oh well... I'll be looking now for a red Insatiable 2.:shade: As far as flinching goes...NO...I'm just not finishing the shot once in a while...don't know what the heck my problem is lately.:angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

that's fit me is a carter right?


----------



## 12 rings only

No the link on the bows...Oh, i done the trade on the AM-35 for the S&W Tac 40....my wife loves it too!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> that's fit me is a carter right?


Yeah....nice little release, but a bit too small for my hand. I loved the overall feel of it other than being a bit small.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> No the link on the bows...Oh, i done the trade on the AM-35 for the S&W Tac 40....my wife loves it too!!


Hmmmmm...I've never had that problem before. Do you think it could be your conn that's keeping you from seeing them?


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah....nice little release, but a bit too small for my hand. I loved the overall feel of it other than being a bit small.


i'm hoping that tru ball gold get here tomorrow myself.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmm...I've never had that problem before. Do you think it could be your conn that's keeping you from seeing them?


??? had the dreaded lil red X. The wife just downloaded the latest Adobe today too.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> ??? had the dreaded lil red X. The wife just downloaded the latest Adobe today too.


you got adobe? is this the photo editting program Tom


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> ??? had the dreaded lil red X. The wife just downloaded the latest Adobe today too.


I was just there, and they all showed up fine for me. I don't know what to tell ya other than possibly the connection thing.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you got adobe? is this the photo editting program Tom


It's a flash player down load...not the pic edit one....and mine STILL won't instal!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> It's a flash player down load...not the pic edit one....and mine STILL won't instal!!


is it a zip file?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I was just there, and they all showed up fine for me. I don't know what to tell ya other than possibly the connection thing.


I'll take a look again after work.


----------



## SlinginZ7

RattleSnake1 said:


> Welcome to the zoo.....make yourself comfortable and how about an intro?


Sure, name is Chris Cape. I work for at a hunting store/archery shop in Milledgeville, GA. We're a full line Mathews and PSE dealer. I work there 40-45 hrs a week and go to college full time also so it can be a bit stressful at times but I really enjoy it. I haven't shot in any tournaments but would like to try my hand at it if we have one that is relatively local. I love to deer, duck, and turkey hunt and am looking to bag my first turkey with a bow this year. Also, if you guys ever need guns, ammo, or hunting gear let me know and I'll get you as good of a deal as I can on it.


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya again Chris. and like Toby say welcome to the zoo. :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> is it a zip file?


Hell i don't know...i do good to keep the ZOO in line on here let alone know what kinda file my wife downloaded. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hell i don't know...i do good to keep the ZOO in line on here let alone know what kinda file my wife downloaded. lol


well if you don't know then i can't even begin to help lol. :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

SlinginZ7 said:


> Sure, name is Chris Cape. I work for at a hunting store/archery shop in Milledgeville, GA. We're a full line Mathews and PSE dealer. I work there 40-45 hrs a week and go to college full time also so it can be a bit stressful at times but I really enjoy it. I haven't shot in any tournaments but would like to try my hand at it if we have one that is relatively local. I love to deer, duck, and turkey hunt and am looking to bag my first turkey with a bow this year. Also, if you guys ever need guns, ammo, or hunting gear let me know and I'll get you as good of a deal as I can on it.





fishcatcher said:


> hi ya again Chris. and like Toby say welcome to the zoo. :teeth:


Welcome Chris!! As you may have seen under my user name, I"M the HEAD ZOO KEEPER!! LOL, I hand out, time outs, send people to thier rooms and to bed, and on occasion FIRE thier hindends when they out of line...and in the morning....Mark hires them back!!!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> well if you don't know then i can't even begin to help lol. :mg:


Now fish....be nice! Tom's one of them southerners that barely made it through fifth grade so go easy on him! 




This will get me a TO for SURE!:chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Now fish....be nice! Tom's one of them southerners that barely made it through fifth grade so go easy on him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will get me a TO for SURE!:chortle:


lol i didn't know that they could go that high in school :mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol i didn't know that they could go that high in school :mg:


Of course...you just had to go and make it even worse. One like that might get ya FIRED!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Of course...you just had to go and make it even worse. One like that might get ya FIRED!


what i just say i didn't know :teeth: 


:behindsof


----------



## SlinginZ7

Head of the zoo creatures......


----------



## RattleSnake1

You sound like a very busy young man Chris. Make sure your education comes FIRST even if you need to back off working hours a little.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

SlinginZ7 said:


> Head of the zoo creatures......


Just the ONES on the shooting staff.....


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Now fish....be nice! Tom's one of them southerners that barely made it through fifth grade so go easy on him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will get me a TO for SURE!:chortle:





fishcatcher said:


> lol i didn't know that they could go that high in school :mg:





RattleSnake1 said:


> Of course...you just had to go and make it even worse. One like that might get ya FIRED!


Easy boyzzzzzzz


----------



## fishcatcher

don't know what you talking about Tom. :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, i'm in at 6 in da morning...so i'm outta here.....BEHAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> don't know what you talking about Tom. :teeth:


Good nite Bill!!! lol:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol i'm outta here too buddy. been up since five this morning. later folks.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Yeah, yeah.....WHATEVER!:brick: Have a good night Tom, and you might want to leave the light on or things could get out of hand here QUICK!:spit:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol i'm outta here too buddy. been up since five this morning. later folks.


Lata fish...have a good one.


----------



## SlinginZ7

RattleSnake1 said:


> You sound like a very busy young man Chris. Make sure your education comes FIRST even if you need to back off working hours a little.:wink:


Ha, I'm luckily about to graduate. I got all my playing out of my system after my freshman year so balancing work with school work hasn't been that bad.

What do you guys think of fobs? I'm using them on my Victory's but haven't shot them outside of the store yet (15 yrds or so). I figured I would give them a try and if I didn't like them I would just throw some Blazer's on the arrows.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah, yeah.....WHATEVER! Have a good night Tom, and you might want to leave the light on or things could get out of hand here QUICK!:spit:


yea with you stirring the pot too. k i'm going this time too. tell Kim i say congrats


----------



## fishcatcher

SlinginZ7 said:


> Ha, I'm luckily about to graduate. I got all my playing out of my system after my freshman year so balancing work with school work hasn't been that bad.
> 
> What do you guys think of fobs? I'm using them on my Victory's but haven't shot them outside of the store yet (15 yrds or so). I figured I would give them a try and if I didn't like them I would just throw some Blazer's on the arrows.


never try them. and i don't think i will either . looks like they work but it's not for me. k nite folks.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah, yeah.....WHATEVER!:birck: Have a good night Tom, and you might want to leave the light on or things could get out of hand here QUICK!:spit:


Nah...light off cause i can!! LOL C ya Toby!!

Chris...nuthin wrong with FOBS, they will shoot out to distances and hit higher than a blazer in most cases.


----------



## RattleSnake1

SlinginZ7 said:


> Ha, I'm luckily about to graduate. I got all my playing out of my system after my freshman year so balancing work with school work hasn't been that bad.
> 
> What do you guys think of fobs? I'm using them on my Victory's but haven't shot them outside of the store yet (15 yrds or so). I figured I would give them a try and if I didn't like them I would just throw some Blazer's on the arrows.


Never really had a desire to try the FOBs although it seems people either love or hate them. I prefer the Fusions now over the Blazers for a little better clearance, and they fletch so nicely.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> I could hear it in hear voice she was tickled...she wanted that 300 bad, and shes gonna get it too, i know this!!
> By the way...i checked out the link you sent me...PICS wouldn't load!!:mg:


OMG I didn't want to be to excited!!! My partner just had a bad day. But he did write on my score card the one that got away!!! 



fishcatcher said:


> yea with you stirring the pot too. k i'm going this time too. tell Kim i say congrats


Thanks Fish!!!

Good morning Xtremers!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Wake up xtremers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

Good morning everyone. It was good to see everyong in Columbus and meet some new faces. I had a blast this weekend and hope everyone else did as well. 

I also wanted to let everyone know we had a fellow staffer win this weekend His name is Chris Breeden he shoots limited. If you all see him at the range be sure to tell him congrats hes a super great guy.

Mark


----------



## icefishur96

Congrats Chris!!


----------



## drockw

APAnTN said:


> Good morning everyone. It was good to see everyong in Columbus and meet some new faces. I had a blast this weekend and hope everyone else did as well.
> 
> I also wanted to let everyone know we had a fellow staffer win this weekend His name is Chris Breeden he shoots limited. If you all see him at the range be sure to tell him congrats hes a super great guy.
> 
> Mark


Wow that's awesome!!! Congrats to him!

I hope everyone had a safe journey home. As me and Haley my gf went home, we decided to stop here and there and stay a night in chattanooga last night. We ended up going to the ichiban Japanese grill last night and the end results have been less than pleasant. To spare you all some graphic details, let's just say that I just got outta the hospital here in Chattanooga after being hooked up to Ivs and all kinds of stuff, Im finally out. Food poisoning sucks!!! Now what was gonna be a nice little vacation leads to me needing to go home asap! I'm angry to say the least


----------



## 08toxikshooter

drockw said:


> Wow that's awesome!!! Congrats to him!
> 
> I hope everyone had a safe journey home. As me and Haley my gf went home, we decided to stop here and there and stay a night in chattanooga last night. We ended up going to the ichiban Japanese grill last night and the end results have been less than pleasant. To spare you all some graphic details, let's just say that I just got outta the hospital here in Chattanooga after being hooked up to Ivs and all kinds of stuff, Im finally out. Food poisoning sucks!!! Now what was gonna be a nice little vacation leads to me needing to go home asap! I'm angry to say the least


that sucks man hope ya get better


----------



## CowboyJunkie

That sucks Derek. Hope you get to feeling better soon. Tell your GF she better take good care of ya. It was nice to meet you both.


----------



## fishcatcher

drockw said:


> Wow that's awesome!!! Congrats to him!
> 
> I hope everyone had a safe journey home. As me and Haley my gf went home, we decided to stop here and there and stay a night in chattanooga last night. We ended up going to the ichiban Japanese grill last night and the end results have been less than pleasant. To spare you all some graphic details, let's just say that I just got outta the hospital here in Chattanooga after being hooked up to Ivs and all kinds of stuff, Im finally out. Food poisoning sucks!!! Now what was gonna be a nice little vacation leads to me needing to go home asap! I'm angry to say the least


man that stink. i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## APAnTN

drockw said:


> Wow that's awesome!!! Congrats to him!
> 
> I hope everyone had a safe journey home. As me and Haley my gf went home, we decided to stop here and there and stay a night in chattanooga last night. We ended up going to the ichiban Japanese grill last night and the end results have been less than pleasant. To spare you all some graphic details, let's just say that I just got outta the hospital here in Chattanooga after being hooked up to Ivs and all kinds of stuff, Im finally out. Food poisoning sucks!!! Now what was gonna be a nice little vacation leads to me needing to go home asap! I'm angry to say the least


Sorry to hear about that hope you get feeling better soon


----------



## treeman65

it was nice to see everyone this weekend and meet the new one.There definitely some good shooting going on.


----------



## treeman65

congrats to chris.
Congrats to travis on his smackdown win.
Congrats to Mark on his great finish.

I felt I did respectable until I saw the scores.ukey:\
2 of my buddies won this weekend.
James Wright open c with a 442.
Mark Trombley senior open with a 426.


----------



## treeman65

Mark I need to send you the $20 for the highest score of all team members.good shooting.
I will also send you the crispy from Fish for Travis.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Mark I need to send you the $20 for the highest score of all team members.good shooting.
> I will also send you the crispy from Fish for Travis.


Just hold on to it ill be oweing you some money on the shirts when they are ready. Now its time to get ready for Texas:tongue:


----------



## SlinginZ7

Figure I'd show you guys some pics of my new bow with my SWEET new stab.


----------



## bowman_77

SlinginZ7 said:


> Figure I'd show you guys some pics of my new bow with my SWEET new stab.


Looks Good.


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice looking rig Chris!! Be prepared fo Bill...AKA---Fish to call you a waffle head!! lol


----------



## 08toxikshooter

sweet looking rig. awesome shooting bow also


----------



## SlinginZ7

Thanks guys....For what kind of results I've been getting out of it I will take being called wafflehead! 08Toxikshooter, how do you like your Athens? We've got an Athens Rep coming in a week or so to talk with us about becoming a dealer. Everything I've read about them has been jam up.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

SlinginZ7 said:


> Thanks guys....For what kind of results I've been getting out of it I will take being called wafflehead! 08Toxikshooter, how do you like your Athens? We've got an Athens Rep coming in a week or so to talk with us about becoming a dealer. Everything I've read about them has been jam up.


i love it man its right up there with any bow from any big company smokin fast and dead quiet. awesome customer service to go along behind it some of the best customer service from a bow manufacture ive seen. im shooting a 28.5 draw at 64 lbs it was singing my xringers weighing 400 grains 279 all weekend and it throws my 365 grain arrows tipped with a 125 grain striker magnum at 310 with loaded string at 70 bs so im not complaining...... ive got my exceed on order which is the 37in and im bout dieing for it to come in to get it setup to shoot targets with pm me if ya have any questions about anything


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Nice looking rig Chris!! Be prepared fo Bill...AKA---Fish to call you a waffle head!! lol


man oh man i just got some new homemade maple syrup too :tongue: lol j/k now nice rig Chris.


----------



## SlinginZ7

fishcatcher said:


> man oh man i just got some new homemade maple syrup too :tongue: lol j/k now nice rig Chris.


Haha....Thanks man.


----------



## fishcatcher

Chris is that the x3? if so how do you like it. and why not have both piece on. i just order two more DOA myself.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nice looking rig Chris!! Be prepared fo Bill...AKA---Fish to call you a waffle head!! lol


Hey look at that...it's a Waffle House special right there. I say to each their own on whatever they want to shoot, but I'm still not gonna tell ya it's a nice looking rig Chris.:tongue: Getting ready to start shooting in some 3D shoots this summer?


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey look at that...it's a Waffle House special right there. I say to each their own on whatever they want to shoot, but I'm still not gonna tell ya it's a nice looking rig Chris.:tongue: Getting ready to start shooting in some 3D shoots this summer?


lol glad i was not the only one with the waffle thing. i do like the black limbs and camo riser. but i would take my guardian over it.


----------



## bowman_77

whats up guys


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> whats up guys


Hey Joe. Not a whole lot....just pickin on the FNG about his waffle.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> whats up guys


nothing much Joe. just giving Chris a little syrup for that waffle  oh that's right you shoot mathew too lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much Joe. just giving Chris a little syrup for that waffle  oh that's right you shoot mathew too lol


Thats right I do. LOL you dont want to go up aginst it


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Thats right I do. LOL you dont want to go up aginst it


i ain't scare of no waffle. all i have to do is put it in the toaster oven. some syrup and butter.:wink:


----------



## SlinginZ7

fishcatcher said:


> Chris is that the x3? if so how do you like it. and why not have both piece on. i just order two more DOA myself.


It is, this is the setup I'm going to turkey hunt with so I'm going to practice with it for now like this. I would like to try shooting some 3d stuff this summer so if I decide to do that I will probably have it at the full 12".


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i ain't scare of no waffle. all i have to do is put it in the toaster oven. some syrup and butter.:wink:


:mg: Joe's barely been on 5 minutes and fish is already beggin for a TO!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i ain't scare of no waffle. all i have to do is put it in the toaster oven. some syrup and butter.:wink:


You have sent your posey one time and failed....whats next.


----------



## SlinginZ7

Also, you guys are gonna have to step it up a notch if you want to get under my skin haha......The store I work at has pretty much prepared me for anything due to the regulars that come in.

I'm glad we've got another Mathews guy in here....I was beginning to think I am the lone wolf


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: Joe's barely been on 5 minutes and fish is already beggin for a TO!


yea and i see i'm not the only one either :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

rattlesnake1 said:


> :mg: Joe's barely been on 5 minutes and fish is already beggin for a to!:d


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> You have sent your posey one time and failed....whats next.


yea i don't know what to say about that. well at least the crispie did get there finally :embara:


----------



## fishcatcher

SlinginZ7 said:


> Also, you guys are gonna have to step it up a notch if you want to get under my skin haha......The store I work at has pretty much prepared me for anything due to the regulars that come in.
> 
> I'm glad we've got another Mathews guy in here....I was beginning to think I am the lone wolf


nah there are a few of you waffle guys on here. :tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yea and i see i'm not the only one either :wink:


Oh yeah ya are. It's one thing if it's hazing the FNG a little about his waffle, but getting after Joe is another story. Someday we might just have to stick ya on bus and send you down to them boys for a weekend to see what happens.:wink: :zip:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i don't know what to say about that. well at least the crispie did get there finally :embara:


I tried to warn you. Dont dought the southern boys.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh yeah ya are. It's one thing if it's hazing the FNG a little about his waffle, but getting after Joe is another story. Someday we might just have to stick ya on bus and send you down to them boys for a weekend to see what happens.:wink: :zip:


Ya do that Toby....I been waiting to catch me a sucker Fish.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I tried to warn you. Dont dought the southern boys.:wink:


yea but i had a southern boy to do the sniping too :sad:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh yeah ya are. It's one thing if it's hazing the FNG a little about his waffle, but getting after Joe is another story. Someday we might just have to stick ya on bus and send you down to them boys for a weekend to see what happens.:wink: :zip:


Toby did yalls package come in.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Ya do that Toby....I been waiting to catch me a sucker Fish.


lol that was you i caught and let go already buddy. next time i'll use the bowfishing rig on you


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea but i had a southern boy to do the sniping too :sad:


Im just glad you didnt bet the bank.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Im just glad you didnt bet the bank.


lol me too on that one. where is that James at anyway


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby did yalls package come in.


NOPE....haven't seen it Joe.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol me too on that one. where is that James at anyway


Still wiping them eyes clean, from the smackdown shoot.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE....haven't seen it Joe.


should be there this week.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Still wiping them eyes clean, from the smackdown shoot.:icon_1_lol:


lol must be hiding then. 

it's ok James i know you did try your best. they must have gang up on you buddy.


----------



## SlinginZ7

Well guys the FNG has to hit the sack.....6:45 is gonna come early.....Cya


----------



## fishcatcher

later Chris have a good one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Chris....don't let anybody pick on ya too much. That's OUR job!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol must be hiding then.
> 
> it's ok James i know you did try your best. they must have gang up on you buddy.


Nope him and Mark tried to gang up on us in the team shoot, but the last target took them down. With my team in strong 3rd.

I might not have got you crispy fish but I took down your posey.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

SlinginZ7 said:


> Well guys the FNG has to hit the sack.....6:45 is gonna come early.....Cya


What shop do you work in in Millageville. Fishing creek or Barns


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Nope him and Mark tried to gang up on us in the team shoot, but the last target took them down. With my team in strong 3rd.
> 
> I might not have got you crispy fish but I took down your posey.:wink:


that you did. next time is all i can say lol.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Joe....isn't Hydronic under a new name now?


----------



## fishcatcher

guys i'm off to bed too. later folks.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Bill.


----------



## SlinginZ7

bowman_77 said:


> What shop do you work in in Millageville. Fishing creek or Barns


Bayne's


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Joe....isn't Hydronic under a new name now?


Yeah its KineticX ....I dont think his new website is up yet.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol must be hiding then.
> 
> it's ok James i know you did try your best. they must have gang up on you buddy.


people that rode with me help take me out of the smackdown but hey I will be back and out for revenge in TX,


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea i don't know what to say about that. well at least the crispie did get there finally :embara:


 just let him have his little moment of glory it wont last long.I just went out and cut the 14 rings into my targets on my practice range they are no longer going to be avioded.


----------



## timbawolf98

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been checking in, I'm at the beach trying to catch a fish or two for my spring break, they haven't cooperated too well just yet but I'm thinking today is the day


----------



## HokieArcher

treeman65 said:


> people that rode with me help take me out of the smackdown but hey I will be back and out for revenge in TX,


HEY NOW!! I don't think it was everyone that rode with you...haha.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Your still guilty as charged Nick


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> just let him have his little moment of glory it wont last long.I just went out and cut the 14 rings into my targets on my practice range they are no longer going to be avioded.


yea just setting him up for next time


----------



## KS-whitetail

Hey guys I just placed my staff order for the xtreme 3 with black weights etc. How long do you think it will take to get here.???


----------



## 08toxikshooter

might not have shot worth a crap on saturday in columbus but just took the open setup off and got it back ready to hunt ole gobblers better not slip up is all i got to say or they gonna be going to the bed of truck..


----------



## APAnTN

KS-whitetail said:


> Hey guys I just placed my staff order for the xtreme 3 with black weights etc. How long do you think it will take to get here.???


it should ship no later than monday


----------



## KS-whitetail

Looking forward to getting it, Its like christmas my bow rattler today my strings should be in thurday by bow friday. Thanks


----------



## treeman65

HokieArcher said:


> HEY NOW!! I don't think it was everyone that rode with you...haha.


no you were not one of them.


----------



## treeman65

Wake up girls


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Im awake but ready to murder someone


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Im awake but ready to murder someone


WHY and dont you answer your phone


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> might not have shot worth a crap on saturday in columbus but just took the open setup off and got it back ready to hunt ole gobblers better not slip up is all i got to say or they gonna be going to the bed of truck..


where you in the group with derek in joe in the smackdown


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Wake up girls


I'm here...ain't no gurl though...lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'm here...ain't no gurl though...lol


whats going on


----------



## bowman_77

whats up


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> where you in the group with derek in joe in the smackdown


James yes he was


----------



## CowboyJunkie

James I will call you back in a few


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James yes he was


I hate I didnt go back and meet him.


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya guys


----------



## 12 rings only

Been shooting this afternoon.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I hate I didnt go back and meet him.


Josh is a nice guy


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Been shooting this afternoon.


feeling good then if you are shooting still


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> whats up


seriously contemplating a big move.I got the new bow setup today too.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Been shooting this afternoon.


glad to here that.


----------



## bowman_77

I bought me a new BT release while i was in Columbus. This thing is amazing. I have shot with BT this good yet. It is also helping me just that more steady.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I bought me a new BT release while i was in Columbus. This thing is amazing. I have shot with BT this good yet. It is also helping me just that more steady.


well are you gonna tell us what model :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> seriously contemplating a big move.I got the new bow setup today too.


are you talking about changing brand of bow?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> seriously contemplating a big move.I got the new bow setup today too.


i been thinking hard ever sence I got home from Columbus about buying me a C4...most likely will order one this week or next. I just dont know yet


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> are you talking about changing brand of bow?


HAHAHA James is a mathews man.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> HAHAHA James is a mathews man.


he shoot a bowtech too if i remember correctly


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> are you talking about changing brand of bow?


Conquest 4 and no chance of me change brands of bows right now.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well are you gonna tell us what model :smile:


LOL Bernie's KNUCKLE UNDER 3 Finger


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL Bernie's KNUCKLE UNDER 3 Finger


i got a bt gold 4 fingers coming myself.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i got a bt gold 4 fingers coming myself.


I have never shot one with a clicker before, So I am thinking by hearing that click help me settle even more befor the shot breaks.

I drew quarter size dots on my bag target today and was drilling them from 40 yard.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i got a bt gold 4 fingers coming myself.


i have a carter comming but it is being sent with love.lolllllllllllllllllll


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Josh is a nice guy


thanks for the kind words joe......lol.. and i want a sling like the one you had on your bow just in orange and black joe

but yeah james i wwas with them in the smackdown have to meet up at augusta hopefully i will shoot better in augusta than what i did in columbus


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i have a carter comming but it is being sent with love.lolllllllllllllllllll


I know what your talking about.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i have a carter comming but it is being sent with love.lolllllllllllllllllll


lol yea she is going to find one that will work for her. i'm still looking too.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> thanks for the kind words joe......lol.. and i want a sling like the one you had on your bow just in orange and black joe
> 
> but yeah james i wwas with them in the smackdown have to meet up at augusta hopefully i will shoot better in augusta than what i did in columbus


Josh I will send you a pm on sling issue.


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> thanks for the kind words joe......lol.. and i want a sling like the one you had on your bow just in orange and black joe
> 
> but yeah james i wwas with them in the smackdown have to meet up at augusta hopefully i will shoot better in augusta than what i did in columbus


did you use the v bar i send you at the shoot?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i havent been able to make the change to actually take the time and shoot a back tension ive been shooting my carter ember a good bit and finally getttin more comfortable with it... ive shot a couple different ones i really do like the bt gold with the clicker im the same as joe it seems that click right before it breaks helps me settle down the pin... ive used a scott longhorn and its nice to has a different feel in your hand..


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> did you use the v bar i send you at the shoot?


yeah i sure did thanks alot for it kinda rigged it up weird to get the side bar pushed out further away from the side to help balance it out but it worked thanks alot for it


----------



## fishcatcher

lol that's why i just gave it to you buddy. at least you could use it.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> lol that's why i just gave it to you buddy. at least you could use it.


yeah instead of mounting it in the center hole i pushed it alll the way to the farthest hole to the right where it was sticking out further to the left prolly looked goofy as all get out but it worked thought about trying to see if i could put a slight bend in it at the end to see if i could get the weight end pushed out further where i didnt have to use as much wewight but might just keep it like it is


----------



## fishcatcher

i though about doing just that too. but decided on switching class instead. now i got a sure loc for sale as soon as i take some pic of it.


----------



## bowman_77

fish you have a PM


----------



## fishcatcher

k which one of you guys got some extra victorys for sales.


----------



## 12 rings only

After 5 weeks off, tell what you think about my form please.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

anybody know who mark uses to do his camo dipping for the stabilizers?


----------



## bowman_77

LOL not me I blowed on up yesterday playing with my ne release.


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom looks good to me. only thing is man now i know what you look like :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> After 5 weeks off, tell what you think about my form please.


Just looks a lil big in the mid section.:mg:






JK buddy looks good to me


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL not me I blowed on up yesterday playing with my ne release.


l blew up three last sunday at the shoot. only had four with me too. lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> l blew up three last sunday at the shoot. only had four with me too. lol


Thats no good.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Thats no good.


actually they got stuck in the target. i guess they were semi frozen still boy was i pissed.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i no the guy that was pullin arrows in our group in columbus was getting ticked off bc my arrows were burying in the brand new targets saturday morning and they didnt want to come out at all the foam was just burning on to the arrow.... glad none of mine broke tho that would suck


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> i no the guy that was pullin arrows in our group in columbus was getting ticked off bc my arrows were burying in the brand new targets saturday morning and they didnt want to come out at all the foam was just burning on to the arrow.... glad none of mine broke tho that would suck


that's what i think happen to mine. even use the rubber thingy still didn't come out.


----------



## 12 rings only

Thanks guys...you kinda wonder if you're getting it right after thay much time off.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> After 5 weeks off, tell what you think about my form please.


looks fine.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ok guys im tossing up the idea of getting my accomplice riser re dipped in something different camo wise... keeping the black limbs and was thnking about doing predator brown, max1, or ???? what yall think?


----------



## RattleSnake1

What's happenin fellas?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom looks good to me. only thing is man now i know what you look like :mg:


You posted pics of you shooting a while back...i had to pay you back!!!


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i no the guy that was pullin arrows in our group in columbus was getting ticked off bc my arrows were burying in the brand new targets saturday morning and they didnt want to come out at all the foam was just burning on to the arrow.... glad none of mine broke tho that would suck





fishcatcher said:


> that's what i think happen to mine. even use the rubber thingy still didn't come out.


I wish you guys could have seen that X-Ringer of mine going up the rear of that X-jammer....It was great.


----------



## fishcatcher

josh what camo is on it now?


ya Tom but i wasn't that scary :mg::teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

Hello Toby


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I wish you guys could have seen that X-Ringer of mine going up the rear of that X-jammer....It was great.


i bet i tried to send my xringer down the inside of a triple x he decided he wanted to cover the 14 up with the huge thing so i went for it anyways and hit the side of the pin bushing and bounced down into the 8 owell


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Toby


----------



## RattleSnake1

Any of you guys know what the deal is with staggering vane placement in relation to distance from the nock? I had a guy talking to me about it at work tonight, and it seems to me it would screw with things a bit.:twitch:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> josh what camo is on it now?
> 
> 
> ya Tom but i wasn't that scary :mg::teeth:


it has next g1 on it now. i like it but i always like to have something different


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Any of you guys know what the deal is with staggering vane placement in relation to distance from the nock? I had a guy talking to me about it at work tonight, and it seems to me it would screw with things a bit.:twitch:


from what little info i got. it's suppose to help maintain steering your arrow at longer ranges. never try it myself.


----------



## RattleSnake1

08toxikshooter said:


> it has next g1 on it now. i like it but i always like to have something different


With the black limbs Josh....I think the Deception Gray would look better.:thumb:


----------



## drockw

RattleSnake1 said:


> Any of you guys know what the deal is with staggering vane placement in relation to distance from the nock? I had a guy talking to me about it at work tonight, and it seems to me it would screw with things a bit.:twitch:


It has no positive affect in accuracy what so ever. Been there done that. Also done 4 fletch. Doesn't improve anything either...

Josh, I like the max-1 and predator. Both are different.


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> it has next g1 on it now. i like it but i always like to have something different


oh i hate that pattern. just get it done in flat black.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i bet i tried to send my xringer down the inside of a triple x he decided he wanted to cover the 14 up with the huge thing so i went for it anyways and hit the side of the pin bushing and bounced down into the 8 owell


Dont try and RH and arrow with pin nocks cause you will always lose, in less you have pin points


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ya Tom but i wasn't that scary :mg::teeth:


Be nice....


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe did you get my pm


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh i hate that pattern. just get it done in flat black.


Yes sir black is alwats good.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe did you get my pm


I got it....that is an older one isnt it, with out the 3rd axis


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> from what little info i got. it's suppose to help maintain steering your arrow at longer ranges. never try it myself.


Yeah, that sounds nice in bad physical theory, but by moving the fletch closer to the tip, you are lessening the levering effect of stability. The arrow will be controlled best by a mass further in the back with a center of mass closer to the back. We have tried the different fletch techniques before with bh's. Out of a well tuned rig, none are better in the shooters hands.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> from what little info i got. it's suppose to help maintain steering your arrow at longer ranges. never try it myself.


He was trying to tell me it made them faster according to what someone told him. :suspiciou I asked if they chronoed a normal arrow vs. the staggered one, and he no reply. I think it would look ******ed and like a 3 year old had fletched them.:vom:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I got it....that is an older one isnt it, with out the 3rd axis


it's got the 3rd axis


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> it's got the 3rd axis


oh ok


----------



## 12 rings only

James...what kind of move are you thinking about??


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> He was trying to tell me it made them faster according to what someone told him. :suspiciou I asked if they chronoed a normal arrow vs. the staggered one, and he no reply. I think it would look ******ed and like a 3 year old had fletched them.:vom:


i think there is a thread on here somewhere about this. like i say never try it. did try fletching four though.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> He was trying to tell me it made them faster according to what someone told him. :suspiciou I asked if they chronoed a normal arrow vs. the staggered one, and he no reply. I think it would look ******ed and like a 3 year old had fletched them.:vom:


i had some micro blazers fletched staggered and i never could tell a difference then i had some old guy at our local indoor shoot tell me i shouldnt be able to shoot with my fletchings like that because it was different than everbody elses guess it didnt help that i wwas on fire that night and was smoking everyone else


----------



## bowman_77

well guys I am outa here. 5 Am is coming fast. Gotta 48 starting in the morning. talk with yall tomorrow.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Joe...have a good one.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> well guys I am outa here. 5 Am is coming fast. Gotta 48 starting in the morning. talk with yall tomorrow.


later joe i need to be headin out soon 2 got to get up at 6 and will be at work until 6 then class until 9


----------



## 12 rings only

Later guys.


----------



## 12 rings only

Toby...are you running with your light off??:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Later guys.


what you leaving too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Toby...are you running with your light off??:darkbeer:


Heck yeah....makes it easier to sneak up on ya Tom.:brick:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I wish you guys could have seen that X-Ringer of mine going up the rear of that X-jammer....It was great.


sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


lol oh boy


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James...what kind of move are you thinking about??


classes I am sick over the scores this past weekend.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol oh boy


no actually I did see the nock of the cxl/


----------



## fishcatcher

i'll be back getting something to eat.


----------



## RattleSnake1

When is the next big shoot for you James? Will you have the Attraction long enough to get used to it?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what you leaving too.


Nope...not yet.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

There were some rediculous scores posted in a lot of the "amateur" classes.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> When is the next big shoot for you James? Will you have the Attraction long enough to get used to it?


Did Kim spray it down with perfume??? lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nope...not yet.


It takes Tom's connection a little to catch up with things....it's not that he's slow...it's the connection!  You been tinkering with that Burner much yet Tom?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> When is the next big shoot for you James? Will you have the Attraction long enough to get used to it?


3 weeks


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Did Kim spray it down with perfume??? lol


LOL...no...but it seems like anything she touches has her perfume smell on it! Just folding the laundry you can smell it on the clean clothes so James might smell like a girl at the next shoot! hahaha


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> There were some rediculous scores posted in a lot of the "amateur" classes.


you got that right thanks to the known yardage and 14s. I know some who will either be gunning for 14s in TX or shooting a totally unknown yardage class.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> LOL...no...but it seems like anything she touches has her perfume smell on it! Just folding the laundry you can smell it on the clean clothes so James might smell like a girl at the next shoot! hahaha


no problem the girls on sunday morning might like it.That is if they still allow me in the sunday morning bet after I took their money in GA.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

So James how high is the cost of living up there?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It takes Tom's connection a little to catch up with things....it's not that he's slow...it's the connection!   You been tinkering with that Burner much yet Tom?


Not yet...got to get the Pro E and ME at one with each other....so i can rake in the crispies!!!:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> no problem the girls on sunday morning might like it.That is if they still allow me in the sunday morning bet after I took their money in GA.


LOL....James pickin on the girls...ya big meanie!:tongue: Must be Paris, TX is the next shoot right?


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Not yet...got to get the Pro E and ME at one with each other....so i can rake in the crispies!!!:tongue:


Hmmmm....you had to sit out for a while and now coming back packin all big and bad. James is out for revenge so things should get interesting! Have at it boys! :moviecorn


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> LOL....James pickin on the girls...ya big meanie!:tongue: Must be Paris, TX is the next shoot right?


YES it is Paris. do you or kim have paypal?


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> So James how high is the cost of living up there?


about the same as anywhere i guess


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> LOL....James pickin on the girls...ya big meanie!:tongue: Must be Paris, TX is the next shoot right?


hey they invited me/:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> YES it is Paris. do you or kim have paypal?


yes we both do bud.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmm....you had to sit out for a while and now coming back packin all big and bad. James is out for revenge so things should get interesting! Have at it boys! :moviecorn


yea and i want another chance at that sucker fish 

this time James will bring his A game.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmm....you had to sit out for a while and now coming back packin all big and bad. James is out for revenge so things should get interesting! Have at it boys! :moviecorn


It will have to wait untill the london shoot!! Besides...i can't let him think he can beat me!!!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> yes we both do bud.


sent you a pm


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yea and i want another chance at that sucker fish
> 
> this time James will bring his A game.


Maybe somebody needs to take James out and get him wasted the night before the shoot? He was sick at G'ville and tore it up, but felt fine at Columbus and didn't do as hot. Perhaps James needs a good hangover to even things out?


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> It will have to wait untill the london shoot!! Besides...i can't let him think he can beat me!!!


i might get to meet you in a couple weeks.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Maybe somebody needs to take James out and get him wasted the night before the shoot? He was sick at G'ville and tore it up, but felt fine at Columbus and didn't do as hot. Perhaps James needs a good hangover to even things out?


you may be on to something there Toby lol


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Maybe somebody needs to take James out and get him wasted the night before the shoot? He was sick at G'ville and tore it up, but felt fine at Columbus and didn't do as hot. Perhaps James needs a good hangover to even things out?


NO JAMES needs to keep people away from him at the next one.I was shooting good until I got pissed after I got an elbow to the back and umberella in the eye all at the same stake. REVENGE WILL COME HARD AND STRONG.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> sent you a pm


Back at ya bud...any questions....feel free to give me a buzz.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> NO JAMES needs to keep people away from him at the next one.I was shooting good until I got pissed after I got an elbow to the back and umberella in the eye all at the same stake. REVENGE WILL COME HARD AND STRONG.


well that was mean of Joe  j/k now Joe


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> well that was mean of Joe  j/k now Joe


no unforuntately joe was in the other group.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys i'm off to bed. talk to you all later.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> k guys i'm off to bed. talk to you all later.


later man


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> k guys i'm off to bed. talk to you all later.


Later fish...talk to ya tomorrow.


----------



## treeman65

hey guys please watch for a sure loc black eagle left handed 42 mm scope housing for me.

I will post all the info about the shirts/hats and possibly hoddies tomoorow.


----------



## APAnTN

good morning team Xtreme


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Did Kim spray it down with perfume??? lol


It's the New Crispy Collectors Edition!!!! No scent!! LOLOOPS....Maybe there is a bottle of something in there...???

Good Morning Team off to the big city (Milwaukee) today.

Kimmi


----------



## APAnTN

Joe did you get my pm?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i might get to meet you in a couple weeks.:wink:


COOL!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> It's the New Crispy Collectors Edition!!!! No scent!! LOLOOPS....Maybe there is a bottle of something in there...???
> 
> Good Morning Team off to the big city (Milwaukee) today.
> 
> Kimmi


HA HA...That's what you should have soaked it in!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> classes I am sick over the scores this past weekend.


The scores arent shappy in Open B either


----------



## 12 rings only

What up joe??


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> The scores arent shappy in Open B either


thats why I think known yardage is hurting 3d.You got a k45 and k50.The open classes should be unknown.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> thats why I think known yardage is hurting 3d.You got a k45 and k50.The open classes should be unknown.


that would be sweet for sure

Boy James I had a hard time finding a room for Texas yesterday


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> thats why I think known yardage is hurting 3d.You got a k45 and k50.The open classes should be unknown.


I agree!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

apantn said:


> that would be sweet for sure
> 
> boy james i had a hard time finding a room for texas yesterday


where did you get one?


----------



## txarcher1

*Any word on the new stuff?*


----------



## 08toxikshooter

txarcher1 said:


> *Any word on the new stuff?*


i talked to mark in columbus about them and he said hes still waiting on parts but is expecting parts soon.. i did see the new fat bar it was very nice like the idea of the fatter bar for more stiffness


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> where did you get one?


the Hampton Inn



txarcher1 said:


> *Any word on the new stuff?*


Give me a call when you can


----------



## drockw

Yep guys, I think I'm gonna give c one more chance, and then move up to A. Being that I shot 8 up on the unknown side of the 40yd c course, I think I should be Able to manage in a without being beaten by 40 point deficits


----------



## 08toxikshooter

drockw said:


> Yep guys, I think I'm gonna give c one more chance, and then move up to A. Being that I shot 8 up on the unknown side of the 40yd c course, I think I should be Able to manage in a without being beaten by 40 point deficits


that was good shootin on the unknown side of c......what kind of bt releases are yall guys shooting? im thinkin bout trying to get ride of my carter thumb n really try n get the pure bt goin


----------



## APAnTN

08toxikshooter said:


> that was good shootin on the unknown side of c......what kind of bt releases are yall guys shooting? im thinkin bout trying to get ride of my carter thumb n really try n get the pure bt goin


Im shooting the scott longhorns 3finger myself


----------



## bowman_77

I used two diff ones in Columbus. I use the Carter Choc. add 4 finger (thumb) and a Trueball sweet spot ll.(BT)

I bought the bernies knuckle under 3 finger while I was in columbus and so far I am liking it alot. (BT)


----------



## SlinginZ7

Whats up guys? 

I've got a question for you guys. I've always shot wrist releases and am currently shooting a Tru Ball Sniper 2 now. What is the upside to using hand releases?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

SlinginZ7 said:


> Whats up guys?
> 
> I've got a question for you guys. I've always shot wrist releases and am currently shooting a Tru Ball Sniper 2 now. What is the upside to using hand releases?


personally i feel i can get a better more consistent anchor with a crisper release with a handle....


as anyone shot the carter evolution?


----------



## fishcatcher

well i use a old carter 3d 2000,stan four finger bt, and just order a tru ball gold. with the wrist style release i tend to punch the trigger too much. the bt is a surprise but you tend to know when it will go. it won't go if you are doing something wrong. at least in my case.


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> that was good shootin on the unknown side of c......what kind of bt releases are yall guys shooting? im thinkin bout trying to get ride of my carter thumb n really try n get the pure bt goin


Scott longhorn pro 3 finger and scott longhorn pro advantage 3 finger.
Chocolate addy 4 finger for hunting.


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> personally i feel i can get a better more consistent anchor with a crisper release with a handle....
> 
> 
> as anyone shot the carter evolution?


That's what i think too....Evos are a great release, the shot will break exactly the same every time...when you pull through it.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

12 rings only said:


> That's what i think too....Evos are a great release, the shot will break exactly the same every time...when you pull through it.




im lookin at that one but im looking at the scotts to ive shot the longhorn a few times robinhooded a arrow today at work with one.....i can get a pretty dog on good deal on the scotts to so thats why i was kinda lookin at those


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Yep guys, I think I'm gonna give c one more chance, and then move up to A. Being that I shot 8 up on the unknown side of the 40yd c course, I think I should be Able to manage in a without being beaten by 40 point deficits


I am with you on this one.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I am with you on this one.:thumbs_up


James...what are you headed this way in a few weeks for...3d shoot??


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> personally i feel i can get a better more consistent anchor with a crisper release with a handle....
> 
> 
> as anyone shot the carter evolution?


I have and didnt really like it.I like to relax and let the shot happen and with the evolution it seemed that you really needed to stay on it hard.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James...what are you headed this way in a few weeks for...3d shoot??


not sure yet but looks like I am going to meet Mark then leave from there for Paris.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> not sure yet but looks like I am going to meet Mark then leave from there for Paris.


Gotcha...i just found a IBO Bowhunter class type of shoot that pays $500 to win the same weekend.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Gotcha...i just found a IBO Bowhunter class type of shoot that pays $500 to win the same weekend.


cool


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> cool


The fixed pins thing sucks for sure...i'm building some arrows to slow down the Burner so i can have "some" pin gap.


----------



## bowman_77

James have you talked to your buddy yet about the hogs


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James have you talked to your buddy yet about the hogs


i was going to call him on my way to work tonight but have been on the phone with family. i found out my aunt got rushed to the hospital.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i was going to call him on my way to work tonight but have been on the phone with family. i found out my aunt got rushed to the hospital.


Sorry to hear that, hope everything is ok.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope everything is ok.


thanks


----------



## drockw

08toxikshooter said:


> that was good shootin on the unknown side of c......what kind of bt releases are yall guys shooting? im thinkin bout trying to get ride of my carter thumb n really try n get the pure bt goin


Just a cheapo truball ultra 3 gold I believe. Sho my best scores with her. 

I'm selling my Carter fits me if anyone wants it. I'll let it go for 90tyd. It's kinda scratched up but is fully functional.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i was going to call him on my way to work tonight but have been on the phone with family. i found out my aunt got rushed to the hospital.


James i hope she is well or going to be well soon buddy.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

hope all is good james


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James i hope she is well or going to be well soon buddy.


thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

anyone of you use victory vx 22? i know most are using the x ringer. but i was wondering if you use them before.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> anyone of you use victory vx 22? i know most are using the x ringer. but i was wondering if you use them before.


Not Me


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> James i hope she is well or going to be well soon buddy.


Me too james!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Not Me


well that was alot of help there Joe lol


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> anyone of you use victory vx 22? i know most are using the x ringer. but i was wondering if you use them before.


i got some and shot em a few times just to try em out they flew great and were very light i had some of the hvs. they shot great just got them to try before my xringers came in and got rid of em when the ringers came in..... they were all the exact same weight whihc i was impressed with


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks Josh. i wanted something lighter for 3D. may go and find some near me to try. the x ringers are nice but they are heavy for my slow guardian.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> thanks Josh. i wanted something lighter for 3D. may go and find some near me to try. the x ringers are nice but they are heavy for my slow guardian.


you could go with the hvs in the xringers and get them down to 320s with nibbs.... my xringers are like 400 grains but they have inserts and are cut long had to have something heavier to slow it downw


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> you could go with the hvs in the xringers and get them down to 320s with nibbs.... my xringers are like 400 grains but they have inserts and are cut long had to have something heavier to slow it downw


heck my guardian only max out at exactly 60# so i can get away with 300 grains  only problem is no one near me carry them. the vx 22 that is.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> thanks Josh. i wanted something lighter for 3D. may go and find some near me to try. the x ringers are nice but they are heavy for my slow guardian.



xringher hvs in a 350 spine are 6.2 gpi
vx22 hvs in a 300 spine are 6.6gpi (only offer 300 Spine)


----------



## fishcatcher

didn't know they make a x ringer in hv.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> anyone of you use victory vx 22? i know most are using the x ringer. but i was wondering if you use them before.


No sir...


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> didn't know they make a x ringer in hv.


yup sure do xringer hv at 28 inches wiwth pin nocks 3 blazers and 100 grain nibs 309 grains


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> yup sure do xringer hv at 28 inches wiwth pin nocks 3 blazers and 100 grain nibs 309 grains


with those spec. i should hit 290 :thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> with those spec. i should hit 290 :thumbs_up


aint nothin wrong wiwth that at 60lbs


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well that was alot of help there Joe lol





fishcatcher said:


> didn't know they make a x ringer in hv.


Fish I have a few of the X-ringer HV that way about 300 and I was shooting them at 305fps at 60lbs.

****THEY ARE VERY BRITTLE. THEY WILL BREAK OR CRACK IF SLAPPED BY ANOTHER ARROW******

I didnt like that


----------



## fishcatcher

just remember i shoot a 27 inch arrows. from nock grooves to end of shaft. still should be around that speed.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish I have a few of the X-ringer HV that way about 300 and I was shooting them at 305fps at 60lbs.
> 
> ****THEY ARE VERY BRITTLE. THEY WILL BREAK OR CRACK IF SLAPPED BY ANOTHER ARROW******
> 
> I didnt like that


so are you using them still are they for sale. i like to try some anyway.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> so are you using them still are they for sale. i like to try some anyway.


Ill send yah a pm.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> just remember i shoot a 27 inch arrows. from nock grooves to end of shaft. still should be around that speed.


you could shoot the 27 inch i would go with the standard xringers as joe said the hvs are very brittle bc of the smaller wall thickness..

xringer cut at 27 in with 80 grain nibs 325 fletched wiht blazers and using pin nocks

if you are careful the hvs are nice


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> if it was me and you could shoot the 27 inch i would go with the standard xringers as joe said the hvs are very brittle bc of the smaller wall thickness..
> 
> xringer cut at 27 in with 80 grain nibs 325 fletched wiht blazers and using pin nocks


i have the x ringer now. wanted something lighter. well this was before i knew they make a x ringer hv lol


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> i have the x ringer now. wanted something lighter. well this was before i knew they make a x ringer hv lol




lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i have the x ringer now. wanted something lighter. well this was before i knew they make a x ringer hv lol


I thought i told you there was both??


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I thought i told you there was both??


ah NO you didn't lol no biggie.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ah NO you didn't lol no biggie.


Whale chit!!! I had both here. I got my HV's at 29 1/4, 110 in the nose with x-vanes weighing 322.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Whale chit!!! I had both here. I got my HV's at 29 1/4, 110 in the nose with x-vanes weighing 322.


now he's tell me this :BangHead::BangHead::tomato:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Evenin ladies


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> now he's tell me this :BangHead::BangHead::tomato:


fish what lenght is your reg X-ringers


----------



## fishcatcher

27 fron nock groove to end of carbon.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> now he's tell me this :BangHead::BangHead::tomato:


Sorry Bill...


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Sorry Bill...


it's ok buddy. no harm done. now i know they make them in hv lol


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Evenin ladies


What up Bry??


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya cowboy


----------



## bowman_77

Off to be for me fellows. Fish get back with you in the morning.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe and ok. :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Later Joe.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Not much guys how about ya'll?


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Not much guys how about ya'll?


nothing much. found out they make x ringers in hv lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much. found out they make x ringers in hv lol


:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> :tongue:


lol i was only teasing you buddy.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much. found out they make x ringers in hv lol


Really?


----------



## drockw

CowboyJunkie said:


> Not much guys how about ya'll?


Just put the VE up fs in the classifieds... Lemme know I u want her or not. I'll give u a better price to and let u know what I got in her.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Really?


really:darkbeer:


----------



## drockw

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much. found out they make x ringers in hv lol


I didn't know that either???

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

I've been shooting the x ringer hv's since 08


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Really?


well i'm a easton arrows shooter for years. just about a month ago i try the victory. i was using fat boy for 3D and axis for hunting.


----------



## RattleSnake1

What's crappenin fellas? James your package went out today. Joe...our package arrived today.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

finally done reading Toby. notice there was two invisible members on here earlier :wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> finally done reading Toby. notice there was two invisible members on here earlier :wink:


Yep....I prefer to catch up so I know what I'm talking about when I run my mouth fish.:mg: :tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep....I prefer to catch up so I know what I'm talking about when I run my mouth fish.:mg: :tongue:


Your gonna get some input on the Burner soon!!!:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Your gonna get some input on the Burner soon!!!:tongue:


Yeah...did it blow up?? 









I'm sorry...I just had to Tom!


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> Gotcha...i just found a IBO Bowhunter class type of shoot that pays $500 to win the same weekend.





12 rings only said:


> The fixed pins thing sucks for sure...i'm building some arrows to slow down the Burner so i can have "some" pin gap.


Whatcha think Toby???? 2413's are in order!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah...did it blow up??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry...I just had to Tom!


kim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom what the burner doing in speed now?


----------



## fishcatcher

and how come 2413 alum?


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> and how come 2413 alum?


That way he can slow his Burner down enough to compete with it (and PIN GAP), AND he still has a bigger diameter shaft for line cutting.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> That way he can slow his Burner down enough to compete with it, AND he still has a bigger diameter shaft for line cutting.:wink:


he still can slow it down with the carbon. what is it 280 for ibo right?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom what the burner doing in speed now?





fishcatcher said:


> and how come 2413 alum?


This shoot coming up is IBO Hunter class rules...fixxed pins, 12 inch stab, screw in points. If i shot my V-Forces i'd have zero pin gap at short yardage, the shots are gonna be from 20-ish to 50 yards and a moving deer to boot. I haven't got to shoot it much, still around 345 with the hunting arrows.


----------



## fishcatcher

345 i guess you do need to slow her down some.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That way he can slow his Burner down enough to compete with it (and PIN GAP), AND he still has a bigger diameter shaft for line cutting.:wink:


Yeppers!!:darkbeer: I ain't under contract with any body on arrows...yet!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> 345 i guess you do need to slow her down some.


That's just timing the cams.....just wait player...it's gonna SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> That's just timing the cams.....just wait player...it's gonna SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!


already does


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yeppers!!:darkbeer: I ain't under contract with any body on arrows...yet!!


I still shoot alum in indoor league. I hate beating the tar out of my carbons when we have to shoot at the animal targets so for the last two years I've been beating on GameGetter II's...the black ones. Those things really take a beating compared to when I used to shoot XX78 Superslams.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> already does


Oh does it have a bunch left in it!!! The Fuse strings had 5 nock sets shrink wrapped on each end of the string...mine are bare at the moment. Plus i can get a bit just from playing with the cam rotation too.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I still shoot alum in indoor league. I hate beating the tar out of my carbons when we have to shoot at the animal targets so for the last two years I've been beating on GameGetter II's...the black ones. Those things really take a beating compared to when I used to shoot XX78 Superslams.


What arrows does the lady shoot for hunting and how long are they??


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Oh does it have a bunch left in it!!! The Fuse strings had 5 nock sets shrink wrapped on each end of the string...mine are bare at the moment. Plus i can get a bit just from playing with the cam rotation too.


have you found that those nock sets make much difference?


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> have you found that those nock sets make much difference?


yea how much more can you get with them?


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> What arrows does the lady shoot for hunting and how long are they??


Kim and I have both been hunting with Axis since they came out, but I'm looking for something different this year. She's been shooting the Axis 500's at 26", but I think the Axis are just too heavy for deer. If we were going for elk; I could see needing carbons that are that heavy being her 500's are like 8.1 gpi.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> have you found that those nock sets make much difference?





fishcatcher said:


> yea how much more can you get with them?


It can be HUGE or just a few fps....Spirals will react a bunch, as much as 8-10 fps. I prefer eliminator buttons, they serve as a suppessor too.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim and I have both been hunting with Axis since they came out, but I'm looking for something different this year. She's been shooting the Axis 500's at 26", but I think the Axis are just too heavy for deer. If we were going for elk; I could see needing carbons that are that heavy being her 500's are like 8.1 gpi.


victory v force are an awesome hunting arrow.
where we going elk hunting?


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> victory v force are an awesome hunting arrow.
> where we going elk hunting?


lol he say if James. and i use axis for hunting too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> victory v force are an awesome hunting arrow.
> where we going elk hunting?


Who's going elk hunting? I said IF we were going for elk...sheesh James.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol he say if James. and i use axis for hunting too.


im always ready for a good hunt


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> victory v force are an awesome hunting arrow.
> where we going elk hunting?


That's what i'm huntin with for deer and larger stuff.


----------



## fishcatcher

think i'm coming down with a cold or something. heading off to get some zzzs. talk to you folks later.


----------



## 12 rings only

The best part on this shoot coming up...for me is, ALL the hot shots will be in Paris TX!!!! I'm by no means calling the win already cause there some hunters out there that can flat shoot too. It's the first one of it's type around here...and a very nice payday if you win!!:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> think i'm coming down with a cold or something. heading off to get some zzzs. talk to you folks later.


later


----------



## fishcatcher

are you going in as a ringer Tom :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> think i'm coming down with a cold or something. heading off to get some zzzs. talk to you folks later.


Hope you don't get what i had!! Later Bill.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> That's what i'm huntin with for deer and larger stuff.


The only place in our "area" that sells Victory is about an hour drive one way for us. Kim has some of the Pink Arrow Project ones, but I think she just bought them to support the cause as they just sit in her arrow case. We are looking at a new arrow for hunting this year so we're listening to reviews.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> are you going in as a ringer Tom :zip:


Momma didn't raise no dummy!!:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Momma didn't raise no dummy!!:wink:


Now THAT.....that could be debatable!:mg: :zip:















You just make is too easy sometimes Tom! :brick:


----------



## RattleSnake1

James! You still awake or just sitting in the bucket surfing porn on somebody's wifi? lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Now THAT.....that could be debatable!:mg: :zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just make is too easy sometimes Tom! :brick:


Nah...just lettin you sew oats!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> james! You still awake or just sitting in the bucket surfing porn on somebody's wifi? Lol


:roflmao:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nah...just lettin you sew oats!! lol


I don't fear the reaper either though! I DID find that arrow Kim launched when she first tried out the Attraction though today. It was stuck in the snow bank at the other end of the driveway..lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't fear the reaper either though! I DID find that arrow Kim launched when she first tried out the Attraction though today. It was stuck in the snow bank at the other end of the driveway..lol


Ah...snow melted enough to show it's self huh?? I only play the REAPER when i'm shooting rubber deer, and of course the real ones!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

It's really sad the state of things here with as many "hunters" as there are, and we don't have near the 3D shoots going on as other states. The problem I think is the amount of them that like to pull their bows out a week before season to shoot a couple arrows and then go hunting.:angry: These are the people that give the rest of us a bad image.:fuming:

James must be REALLY absorbed in whatever he's doing....lol Hopefully it's just work.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's really sad the state of things here with as many "hunters" as there are, and we don't have near the 3D shoots going on as other states. The problem I think is the amount of them that like to pull their bows out a week before season to shoot a couple arrows and then go hunting.:angry: These are the people that give the rest of us a bad image.:fuming:
> 
> James must be REALLY absorbed in whatever he's doing....lol Hopefully it's just work.


We lost two 3d ranges last year...and they were good ones too. Mis management on both was the problem. I'm done for the eve...gotta work in the morning. 

Did you see how much that shoot pays????


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> We lost two 3d ranges last year...and they were good ones too. Mis management on both was the problem. I'm done for the eve...gotta work in the morning.
> 
> Did you see how much that shoot pays????


The one you're gonna shoot in? $500 wasn't it? That should allow you to buy some good food plot seeds!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> The one you're gonna shoot in? $500 wasn't it? That should allow you to buy some good food plot seeds!:wink:


Yep...i'd say it could buy quite alot of seed!!! I could win Open C at any ASA...PLUS sponsor cash wouldn't even be close.


----------



## 12 rings only

Toby, i'm done, going to get some rest. Tell the Lady i said hello...but don't tell her about the surprise!! That will get her when she reads this!!:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Toby, i'm done, going to get some rest. Tell the Lady i said hello...but don't tell her about the surprise!! That will get her when she reads this!!:wink:


Thanks a lot Tom! Do you have ANY idea what you've just done by saying that?:mg: Now I'm going to have to endure the bamboo shoots and God knows what else. Oh well......it should be fun to watch her squirm! :thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks a lot Tom! Do you have ANY idea what you've just done by saying that?:mg: Now I'm going to have to endure the bamboo shoots and God knows what else. Oh well......it should be fun to watch her squirm! :thumb:


Don't fear the reaper..... Just clear your PM box!!! lol

Have a good nite Toby!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> James! You still awake or just sitting in the bucket surfing porn on somebody's wifi? lol


nope just splicing like a mad man tonight.I got that big job done last night just to come into 4 more tonight on top of my regular work.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> nope just splicing like a mad man tonight.I got that big job done last night just to come into 4 more tonight on top of my regular work.


Figures....try to get it out of the way early in the week and they hose ya with more!:angry: It is raining like mad here right now...lightning and thunder the works!


----------



## APAnTN

good morning everyone. I hope your aunt is ok James.




12 rings only said:


> Yep...i'd say it could buy quite alot of seed!!! I could win Open C at any ASA...PLUS sponsor cash wouldn't even be close.


you can win 500 in open c


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*TOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Good Morning ZOO!!! I see you boys are plotting something special
You got to get off the PIPE.

BTW Thank you JOE I will be putting my new Bino sling on today!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

Wake up xtreme


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Wake up xtreme


I AM AWAKE....simply because I never sleep! lol Hope your aunt is doing better James!


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Wake up xtreme


id like to go back to sleep my darn cold is not getting better


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> *TOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Good Morning ZOO!!! I see you boys are plotting something special
> You got to get off the PIPE.
> 
> BTW Thank you JOE I will be putting my new Bino sling on today!!!:thumbs_up


you are surely welcome


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> id like to go back to sleep my darn cold is not getting better


I know what you mean. Mine hit me sudy night. But I do have a Dr. appt today.


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team. appearantly everyone is getting a cold too. man i feel like someone is sitting on my chest for the last few days.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> good morning team. appearantly everyone is getting a cold too. man i feel like someone is sitting on my chest for the last few days.


 Hope everyone starts feeling better!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks Kim. how are you today?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> thanks Kim. how are you today?


Got the day off!!! Shooting the turkey,He is hard to see. Blk and wht... Forgot I have to get jiggy with it...:wink:

How are you? Forgot The www.WiBigBuckClassic.com is coming to The Dells on March 26th-28th Tiffany and Lee will be there on Saturday. I should try to be there early so that I can Thank her in person for voting for me.


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Got the day off!!! Shooting the turkey,He is hard to see. Blk and wht... Forgot I have to get jiggy with it...:wink:
> 
> How are you? Forgot The www.WiBigBuckClassic.com is coming to The Dells on March 26th-28th Tiffany and Lee will be there on Saturday. I should try to be there early so that I can Thank her in person for voting for me.


good luck shooting that turkey. and get a autograph for me.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> good luck shooting that turkey. and get a autograph for me.


Well send me your Xtreme hat and I will have her sign it!!! LOL


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Well send me your Xtreme hat and I will have her sign it!!! LOL


well i would if i had a xtreme hat or shirt . i will send you my rytera hat instead lol


----------



## bowman_77

Back to page 1


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> I know what you mean. Mine hit me sudy night. But I do have a Dr. appt today.


I need to break down and go to the doc myself I guess im too stubborn



Admiral Vixen said:


> Hope everyone starts feeling better!!!


Thanks hopefully this will come to a end soon. Tell Tiff we need her as a team member too:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> *TOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Good Morning ZOO!!! I see you boys are plotting something special
> You got to get off the PIPE.
> 
> BTW Thank you JOE I will be putting my new Bino sling on today!!!:thumbs_up


No PIPE here...lol!!! You freakin a little too much! Besides...your my buddy!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> good morning everyone. I hope your aunt is ok James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can win 500 in open c


I don't see myself shooting 42 up in "C"


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I know what you mean. Mine hit me sudy night. But I do have a Dr. appt today.


You and Mark both started to get sick sunday nite....what were you two doin???????


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You and Mark both started to get sick sunday nite....what were you two doin???????


HAHA you funny guy. My wife was sick before I left, and I got sick when I got home. The doc told me it was just a cold. He tested for the flue and it cam back neg. Damn it this is a cold I hate to have a full blown flu. Feels like I am going to cough up my back bone. GRRRRR i hate being sick 3rd time since thanksgiving.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

skulls camo with black limbs or predator with black limbs...........decisions decisions


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> skulls camo with black limbs or predator with black limbs...........decisions decisions


out of those two I would go with the skull.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> HAHA you funny guy. My wife was sick before I left, and I got sick when I got home. The doc told me it was just a cold. He tested for the flue and it cam back neg. Damn it this is a cold I hate to have a full blown flu. Feels like I am going to cough up my back bone. GRRRRR i hate being sick 3rd time since thanksgiving.


That's no good!!! I hope everybody feels better soon!!!!


----------



## bowman1964

Well i got my set of stabs in andhere they are. I bought a set from a buddy of mine and had mark make me the other set...... Man these things hold so nice, and the finish on them is excellent. It was well worth the wait!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> out of those two I would go with the skull.


Gotta go with DA BONE!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's no good!!! I hope everybody feels better soon!!!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## bowman_77

bowman1964 said:


> Well i got my set of stabs in andhere they are. I bought a set from a buddy of mine and had mark make me the other set...... Man these things hold so nice, and the finish on them is excellent. It was well worth the wait!


looks good


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman1964 said:


> Well i got my set of stabs in andhere they are. I bought a set from a buddy of mine and had mark make me the other set...... Man these things hold so nice, and the finish on them is excellent. It was well worth the wait!


Super looking rigs you got there!!


----------



## bowman_77

Tom how is that injury. Is it all heeled up now.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom how is that injury. Is it all heeled up now.


So far...so good!!! :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> So far...so good!!! :darkbeer::thumbs_up


Thats good to hear buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats good to hear buddy.


Thanks joe!! I'm shooting pretty good rite now...my first 3d will be sunday, guess we will see if i can still judge!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks joe!! I'm shooting pretty good rite now...my first 3d will be sunday, guess we will see if i can still judge!!


Yeah i did a lil of that today my self. I am thinking about going to the range in the morning with out the bow just to judge. The only shoots around here this weekend are 2.5 -3 hrs away. We do have a NFAA state this weekend I was going to shoot in but I for got to do a time swap for sat. But I could always just shoot all 1200 sunday  NOT


----------



## treeman65

well guys it will be the first of the week before I start things on the shirts/hats and I apologize.I do need to get the orders tho.
I just got a call that a buddy of mine had emergency surgery for colon cancer today.Things have go crazy since I got back from GA.
I most like will be single again too.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> well guys it will be the first of the week before I start things on the shirts/hats and I apologize.I do need to get the orders tho.
> I just got a call that a buddy of mine had emergency surgery for colon cancer today.Things have go crazy since I got back from GA.
> I most like will be single again too.


Dang bro, your luck is like mine. If it wasnt for bad luck I wouldnt have any luck.

Hope your buddy is ok. I know what the road will be like for him. My Mom had the same thing done the week of holloween this past year. My prayers sent to your buddy.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> well guys it will be the first of the week before I start things on the shirts/hats and I apologize.I do need to get the orders tho.
> I just got a call that a buddy of mine had emergency surgery for colon cancer today.Things have go crazy since I got back from GA.
> I most like will be single again too.


Thanks James for doing the hard work on the shirts. I know they will be sweet. Sorry to hear about your friend hope all is well. Im also sorry to hear your single again too.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> well guys it will be the first of the week before I start things on the shirts/hats and I apologize.I do need to get the orders tho.
> I just got a call that a buddy of mine had emergency surgery for colon cancer today.Things have go crazy since I got back from GA.
> I most like will be single again too.



prayers sent james just hold your head high....

mark i sent ya a pm about the text messages from earlier that i was asking you about


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I most like will be single again too.


You should have fed that girl some icecream J/K.... Just keep that head held hi buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Thanks James for doing the hard work on the shirts. I know they will be sweet. Sorry to hear about your friend hope all is well. Im also sorry to hear your single again too.


How are you feeling Mark....any better.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> How are you feeling Mark....any better.


Im feeling like crap I went to bed earlier and couldnt sleep for coughing its going to be a rough night for sure


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Im feeling like crap I went to bed earlier and couldnt sleep for coughing its going to be a rough night for sure


Buddy I know the feeling. My head feels like its going to exspoled from coughing.


----------



## fishcatcher

James sorry to hear about your buddy and gf. 


seems like everyone here is sick too. i'm hoping to feel better by saturday. have a few shoot this weekend.


----------



## treeman65

I hope everyone gets to feeling better. I am going to have a beer or 5 or 6 saturday night.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

thanks everyone.


----------



## RattleSnake1

What did you boys get into down there in GA?? Ya'll came back sick except for James, but he's got all sorts of crap happenin now.:angry: Hope you all get to feeling better; Kim and I have both had that crap already...it SUX!ukey:


----------



## fishcatcher

well i traded the alien x today. got another target bow instead. i'll post a pic of it when i get it. hopefully i get my doa too.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> well i traded the alien x today. got another target bow instead. i'll post a pic of it when i get it. hopefully i get my doa too.


what did you get


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> You should have fed that girl some icecream J/K.... Just keep that head held hi buddy.


That's funny!

Although, I'm sorry to hear it James and I hope it all works out. 

As far as bein sick, mine was food poisoningukey:

my dad has got some kinda virus tho and took his first sick day in over 3 years! You know it's bad when a person with a reputation like that calls in. He felt horrible.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> what did you get


lol i'm not telling. all i can say it's all black with 37 ATA. transfer warrantee. that should give it away.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> What did you boys get into down there in GA?? Ya'll came back sick except for James, but he's got all sorts of crap happenin now.:angry: Hope you all get to feeling better; Kim and I have both had that crap already...it SUX!ukey:


Hey as long as my aunt and buddy are ok.If the other does not work out the that is all the more road trips for me.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol i'm not telling. all i can say it's all black with 37 ATA. transfer warrantee. that should give it away.


must be a mathews then:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> skulls camo with black limbs or predator with black limbs...........decisions decisions


guess i'm the odd one here. predator for me. i can't stand that skull bulls------ lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> must be a mathews then:wink:


lol yea with a transferable warrantee. :wink:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol yea with a transferable warrantee. :wink:


lol;lll


----------



## fishcatcher

ok it's a elite xlr 09


----------



## RattleSnake1

It's an Elite for sure....a Judge or XLR are the two that come to mind.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's an Elite for sure....a Judge or XLR are the two that come to mind.


thats not bad there


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's an Elite for sure....a Judge or XLR are the two that come to mind.


ding ding we have a winner.


----------



## fishcatcher

my first elite bow. should be a shooter too.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> my first elite bow. should be a shooter too.


buddy of mine has one and he has shot better ever since he got it.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> buddy of mine has one and he has shot better ever since he got it.


well i'm hoping it shoot like my commander. that thing is a shooter.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> my first elite bow. should be a shooter too.


When you get done with that "THING" I have a real bow you should shoot. :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> When you get done with that "THING" I have a real bow you should shoot. :wink:


lol hi ya Les. what bow would that be.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> lol hi ya Les. what bow would that be.


Maitland USA! I'm not trying to sell you a bow, just trying to do you a favor:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

yea Rob make a nice bow. i wanted the zeous but couldn't come up with the cash.


----------



## fishcatcher

i was one of the few guys that encourage him to go on with the project when he first talking about it. if you go back and see. he's on my buddy list too.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

How did you get the xlr? I know you can get at least $100 for it lol j/k Been shooting them lately and am more convinced that there is no other bow for me.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> How did you get the xlr? I know you can get at least $100 for it lol j/k Been shooting them lately and am more convinced that there is no other bow for me.


i traded my alien x for it. and what model do you have of rob.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i was one of the few guys that encourage him to go on with the project when he first talking about it. if you go back and see. he's on my buddy list too.


Glad you did!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i traded my alien x for it. and what model do you have of rob.


Been shooting the prototypes.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Been shooting the prototypes.


yea what model prototype


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> yea what model prototype


SILLY BOY, both:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

don't he have three model ? and what brand did you use before his?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> don't he have three model ? and what brand did you use before his?


two and two new ones on the way. was shooting Athens(nice bows) Have always loved Hoyts owned Hoyts, Elite, BT, Mathews, APA, ans shooter for Athens, Pearson and Whisper Creek


----------



## fishcatcher

almost got the buck commander in trade but the guy back out. they seem to be a nice bow. still haven't seen one around me yet.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh i see you got my message last week on your profile page too. just saying hello then. i was bored lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

You must be bored now, you're talking to me


----------



## fishcatcher

nah. alway welcome to come on here and chat with us nut case.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

would like to shoot with you guys one day


----------



## RattleSnake1

That's gotta be fun Les....shooting a bow nobody has or can get yet. I have yet to see an Athens in person either, and I'm sure I won't for a while yet. The shops around here will only sell what they feel like and try to push their views on customers at times. I know of one shop that dropped all other lines expcept Mathews...PLEASE! ukey:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

you should change your sig, since you dont have an Alien:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's gotta be fun Les....shooting a bow nobody has or can get yet. I have yet to see an Athens in person either, and I'm sure I won't for a while yet. The shops around here will only sell what they feel like and try to push their views on customers at times. I know of one shop that dropped all other lines expcept Mathews...PLEASE! ukey:


i wonder why they did that :wink:




BEETLE GUY said:


> you should change your sig, since you dont have an Alien:wink:


you right. then i won't have anything in my sig lol. still a member though


----------



## fishcatcher

Les how come you still shooting the prototype?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's gotta be fun Les....shooting a bow nobody has or can get yet. I have yet to see an Athens in person either, and I'm sure I won't for a while yet. The shops around here will only sell what they feel like and try to push their views on customers at times. I know of one shop that dropped all other lines expcept Mathews...PLEASE! ukey:


It's been fun. Rob's a great guy too. Talk to your local archery shop about Robs bows, you will be blown away on how they are built and shoot. So will that Mathews dealer:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> i wonder why they did that :wink:


Yeah....I wonder too! :vom:


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> It's been fun. Rob's a great guy too. Talk to your local archery shop about Robs bows, you will be blown away on how they are built and shoot. So will that Mathews dealer:wink:


I don't really bother with shops anymore...I got more than enough of them last year when a couple things got screwed up on bows. If Rob needs someone to test them out in the northwoods of WI though.....I'm his guy!:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> Les how come you still shooting the prototype?


Because there is nothing else to shoot yet First bows will be roling out at the end of the month:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> It's been fun. Rob's a great guy too. Talk to your local archery shop about Robs bows, you will be blown away on how they are built and shoot. So will that Mathews dealer:wink:


i hate to say this but most of the shop in WI. are brain wash. all they want to sell is mathew and some pse. well i can't say all A1 in hudson have a nice selection of bows there.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't really bother with shops anymore...I got more than enough of them last year when a couple things got screwed up on bows.


That sucks!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Because there is nothing else to shoot yet First bows will be roling out at the end of the month:thumbs_up


hmm what was i thinking. though he had the production run going on already.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i hate to say this but most of the shop in WI. are brain wash. all they want to sell is mathew and some pse. well i can't say all A1 in hudson have a nice selection of bows there.


Tell them about Maitland. If they bring one or two in, you can give them a test drive:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> That sucks!


Honestly Les....since people have been finding out I got a press; I'm getting more and more guys asking if I'll work on their bows for them. What does that tell you about the state of shops around us?:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Tell them about Maitland. If they bring one or two in, you can give them a test drive:wink:


no way i'm gonna test one of them  with the zeous spec. i would end up selling my other bows. Rob pm me back about a month ago telling me i can get one but i didn't have the money.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Honestly Les....since people have been finding out I got a press; I'm getting more and more guys asking if I'll work on their bows for them. What does that tell you about the state of shops around us?:mg:


Sounds like you should open up a shop.


----------



## fishcatcher

i did watch that video of rob bow shooting. looks good from what i saw of it.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> no way i'm gonna test one of them  with the zeous spec. i would end up selling my other bows. Rob pm me back about a month ago telling me i can get one but i didn't have the money.


He has a hundred bows that are going out to gen public but after that, pro shop only bow. You can order one from us but it has to be done through a proshop. Even if they are not a dealer.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Sounds like you should open up a shop.


Kim and I have thought pretty hard about it, but the OVERHEAD involved is a huge stop sign! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

does the bow feel like the guardian? almost the same spec. i've notice.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> He has a hundred bows that are going out to gen public but after that, pro shop only bow. You can order one from us but it has to be done through a proshop. Even if they are not a dealer.


Make it 102! We'll get the name out there!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

smooth, quiet, easy to shoot. Just point and shoot! Everything I want in a bow, it has. No BS! You can shoot that bow all day long.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim and I have thought pretty hard about it, but the OVERHEAD involved is a huge stop sign! lol


just start out at the house. small step i supposed.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> does the bow feel like the guardian? almost the same spec. i've notice.


Smoother


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Make it 102! We'll get the name out there!


103 you mean lol. believe me i can get the name out there. ask Lee Martin


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Smoother


get out  the guardian is one of the best out there.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> just start out at the house. small step i supposed.


baby steps


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> baby steps


we all know that's how most bow shop started. either in the house or garage. words of mouth will get you notice.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> get out  the guardian is one of the best out there.


Not even close my friend. Shoot it and you will see. Ive owned a Captain and that doesnt even com close.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> baby steps


We're working on it....already had 2 bows in and another coming tomorrow or next week early. The only thing we're really looking for now is a BOW company to be staff for and an upstart like Maitland is perfect. We live an hour from the Mathews factory and simply won't own one, and it's all about FEEL when it comes to bows for us. I'm liking what I'm hearing about Rob's bows so far, and yes I did read through his entire thread I believe it was title Let's Ponder This or something like that.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

If I get a chance to get out your way, I'll let you shoot mine. Maybe for a 3d shoot or something.


----------



## fishcatcher

not knocking on the captain but the guardian is way smoother and quieter. i can't imagine its that good. yea can you tell i love my guardian.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> If I get a chance to get out your way, I'll let you shoot mine. Maybe for a 3d shoot or something.


well that's easy come to the r100 in sparta this year. lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> We're working on it....already had 2 bows in and another coming tomorrow or next week early. The only thing we're really looking for now is a BOW company to be staff for and an upstart like Maitland is perfect. We live an hour from the Mathews factory and simply won't own one, and it's all about FEEL when it comes to bows for us. I'm liking what I'm hearing about Rob's bows so far, and yes I did read through his entire thread I believe it was title Let's Ponder This or something like that.


Rob's not going to have a min order for his dealers when they order. It would be a great bow to start off with because, once people start shooting them, they are not going to want anyone elses bow.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

You love your Guardian as much as I Used to love my Hoyts:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

This bow feels like you can close your eyes and hit the X every time.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> You love your Guardian as much as I Used to love my Hoyts:wink:


lol i'm telling you no way in hell i'm gonna get rid of it.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

it's time for bed. you guys have a good night.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> If I get a chance to get out your way, I'll let you shoot mine. Maybe for a 3d shoot or something.


Now that would be cool! You're gonna come most of the way across the country to do a little shooting Les?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> lol i'm telling you no way in hell i'm gonna get rid of it.


never say never:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

i just remember i was gonna trade you my parker awhile back when you were looking for a bowfishing rig. lol. now it's what i'm using for bowfishing. glad we didn't trade.


----------



## fishcatcher

Les you must have double your post count in this thread tonight :darkbeer:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Now that would be cool! You're gonna come most of the way across the country to do a little shooting Les?


i gotta get out of the house some time lol ok maybe not


----------



## fishcatcher

see Toby. Les would come out this far and you and kim wouldn't even drive 2 hours geeezzzzz


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i just remember i was gonna trade you my parker awhile back when you were looking for a bowfishing rig. lol. now it's what i'm using for bowfishing. glad we didn't trade.


wait until you see my new rig, its in the works


----------



## fishcatcher

i got a pic of the parker in my album. also got a new ams reel for it. can't wait till spring time.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fc why you hidding from Kim


----------



## fishcatcher

let's see if this will work.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> fc why you hidding from Kim


lol i'm not here. shhhhhhhhh


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> see Toby. Les would come out this far and you and kim wouldn't even drive 2 hours geeezzzzz


He's helping establish a new bow company though fish! If we drove the two hours it would be just to thump you one on the head so what's the point?:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> He's helping establish a new bow company though fish! If we drove the two hours it would be just to thump you one on the head so what's the point?:tongue:


hey now that's not nice. me being a pacifist too


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I was just in your profile checking out the pix. Love that bow fishing!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I was just in your profile checking out the pix. Love that bow fishing!


me too. the spot i go to is only half a mile from the house. can't beat good ole mississippi river.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> I was just in your profile checking out the pix. Love that bow fishing!


Kim doesn't just want to go bow fishing....she wants to go on a gator hunt! It does look like a good time....I'll give it that.


----------



## fishcatcher

wonder what happen to the rest of the guys tonight?


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim doesn't just want to go bow fishing....she wants to go on a gator hunt! It does look like a good time....I'll give it that.


that and those jumping asian carp. now that's looks like a blast to do.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

nice.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Heck with that! I'm going beaver fishin!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim doesn't just want to go bow fishing....she wants to go on a gator hunt! It does look like a good time....I'll give it that.


That's only fun when you're wading in 3 feet of water:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Heck with that! I'm going beaver fishin!


yea and you meant it literally too i bet.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> that and those jumping asian carp. now that's looks like a blast to do.


Yeah it does! I think I might have a couple friends down in IL that know where to go for them too.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> That's only fun when you're wading in 3 feet of water:wink:


you do it and i'll film you getting eating  lol


----------



## treeman65

BEETLE GUY said:


> Heck with that! I'm going beaver fishin!


i wont even respond like I was going to this:zip:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> yea and you meant it literally too i bet.


I did.


----------



## treeman65

Toby for the record I am not running anyone down tonight.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I did.


figure you was.

hi ya James. see you back on.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> That's only fun when you're wading in 3 feet of water:wink:


Yep...it's official...Les is just plumb CRAZY! :der:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> Toby for the record I am not running anyone down tonight.:wink:


glad to hear that. did you run down any beavers :wink:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> glad to hear that. did you run down any beavers :wink:


no I had alittle incident on the way home this morning.lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Toby for the record I am not running anyone down tonight.:wink:


Awwww man...no crackheads to mess with either? What a bummer!:angry7:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> no I had alittle incident on the way home this morning.lol


like you say earlier. i'm not gonna ask :zip:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep...it's official...Les is just plumb CRAZY! :der:


Hell, I still live in California! Now that's CRAZY!


----------



## treeman65

treeman65 said:


> no I had alittle incident on the way home this morning.lol


lolll I not working in that of town tonight.But I am going home in a hour so I might swing thru there to take some aggression out.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hell, I still live in California! Now that's CRAZY!


i have a younger sister out in sac.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> like you say earlier. i'm not gonna ask :zip:


But I will:wink: Tell us, what happened this morning


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> lolll I not working in that of town tonight.But I am going home in a hour so I might swing thru there to take some aggression out.


You have a remote for the bucket? I keep telling ya to swing it out over the sidewalk and just clip a couple! :evil:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> But I will:wink: Tell us, what happened this morning


lol i guess someone had to.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i have a younger sister out in sac.


she like living out here?


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> she like living out here?


yea don't know why either. she been there for twenty plus year now.


----------



## treeman65

BEETLE GUY said:


> But I will:wink: Tell us, what happened this morning


I almost hit a jerk in a company vehicle cause he was driving like an idiot.I followed him to his office and walked in and jumped all over his boss's crap.


----------



## treeman65

last night I was talking to toby and had a crackho walk out and start dancing in front of my truck.ukey:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I almost hit a jerk in a company vehicle cause he was driving like an idiot.I followed him to his office and walked in and jumped all over his boss's crap.


and here i though you was a pacifist like me 
you know peaceful like lol


----------



## treeman65

Beetle how far are you from Redding? I have been thinking about making that trip for the big NFAA shoot sometime.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

treeman65 said:


> i almost hit a jerk in a company vehicle cause he was driving like an idiot.i followed him to his office and walked in and jumped all over his boss's crap.



:roflmao:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> and here i though you was a pacifist like me
> you know peaceful like lol[/QUOT
> not for idiots or crackheads. you should ride with me one night.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

treeman65 said:


> Beetle how far are you from Redding? I have been thinking about making that trip for the big NFAA shoot sometime.


an hour or so


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> and here i though you was a pacifist like me
> you know peaceful like lol


That's because you HAVE to be that way fish....you're just a little guy!


----------



## treeman65

:sign10:


RattleSnake1 said:


> That's because you HAVE to be that way fish....you're just a little guy!


:sign10:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's because you HAVE to be that way fish....you're just a little guy!


yea us little folks always get pick on first. why is that :angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> :sign10:
> 
> :sign10:


thanks alot James


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yea us little folks always get pick on first. why is that :angry:


Probably because the some of the little guys mouth off the most to start it!:mg: Of course with you Bill....it's just plain fun!:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> thanks alot James


glad to be able to help you out,lol


----------



## fishcatcher

see Les. it's always the little guy that get pick on ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> glad to be able to help you out,lol


James....:mg: I just noticed your sig! I thought it was spelled NEKED!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hey man, I'm 5'2"... Oh wait, that's my mom.


----------



## fishcatcher

you just wait till this summer Toby. we will see who's get the smackdown :wink:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> see Les. it's always the little guy that get pick on ukey:


but we love you so much.:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> James....:mg: I just noticed your sig! I thought it was spelled NEKED!


and you just notice this lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> but we love you so much.:tongue:


yea i can feel the love lol


----------



## treeman65

rattlesnake1 said:


> james....:mg: I just noticed your sig! I thought it was spelled neked! :roflmao:


is that better,lol


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea i can feel the love lol


oh sorry thats a bannanna,:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> you just wait till this summer Toby. we will see who's get the smackdown :wink:


Bring is short stack! I'll actually probably just turn Kim loose on ya; at least she's more the same height so it looks a little more fair. Catch Bill!:brick:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> oh sorry thats a bannanna,:wink:


:icon_1_lol::banana::banana:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> is that better,lol


perfect!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Bring is short stack! I'll actually probably just turn Kim loose on ya; at least she's more the same height so it looks a little more fair. Catch Bill!:brick:


guess we will see who's will win. you and kim against my brother and me.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> guess we will see who's will win. you and kim against my brother and me.


Better get a FEMALE partner to shoot with to keep things even. Otherwise you'll be accused of picking on a girl tough stuff. We all know where that got ya the last time! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Better get a FEMALE partner to shoot with to keep things even. Otherwise you'll be accused of picking on a girl tough stuff. We all know where that got ya the last time! lol


no way. from what i can tell she shoot better than most guys. me included


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Better get a FEMALE partner to shoot with to keep things even. Otherwise you'll be accused of picking on a girl tough stuff. We all know where that got ya the last time! lol


he can always take Joe I heard he likes to dress in drag.


----------



## fishcatcher

btw did she get a new release yet?


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> he can always take Joe I heard he likes to dress in drag.


lol that pansy not panty silly 


or was it the same thing


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> no way. from what i can tell she shoot better than most guys. me included


im just glad she is picky about releases.:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gotta jet! Have a good night.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> no way. from what i can tell she shoot better than most guys. me included


And yet you want to talk smack with me?  Who do you think TAUGHT her? :twitch: :doh:


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Gotta jet! Have a good night.


Later Les...have a good one and keep me posted!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Gotta jet! Have a good night.


later Les. come back and visit more often buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> And yet you want to talk smack with me?  Who do you think TAUGHT her? :twitch: :doh:


that's right. it's the internet smack talk lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> btw did she get a new release yet?


She loves her Short 'n Sweet 2 and is going to start tinkering with the Fits Me Too once league is over. When she shot her best score Sunday she was using the S'nS2 so it might be hard to pry that one away from her.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

well that tru ball gold should be here tomorrow. gonna see if i like the clicker or not.


----------



## treeman65

I am going to kick butt with a new carter this weekend.


----------



## fishcatcher

man i'm watching maxim 15 hottest body on E. dang


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> man i'm watching maxim 15 hottest body on E. dang


hope you are talking women,lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> im just glad she is picky about releases.:wink:


Lucky for you indeed! What are you up to now James? Chasing ppl down the sidewalks again?? :tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I am going to kick butt with a new carter this weekend.


you got that already.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> hope you are talking women,lol


hell yea. you should check it out.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I would almost think it could be there today James or Sat. at the latest.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Lucky for you indeed! What are you up to now James? Chasing ppl down the sidewalks again?? :tongue:


nope messing with a cop tonight,lol
he kept following me so I went around the block 3 times and pulled up behind him.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I would almost think it could be there today James or Sat. at the latest.:thumbs_up


i was thinking the same thing.if it is here today I am going to win with ot on saturday.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> nope messing with a cop tonight,lol
> he kept following me so I went around the block 3 times and pulled up behind him.


is he still following you


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i was thinking the same thing.if it is here today I am going to win with ot on saturday.


You go BOY!:rock:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> is he still following you


no I love small town cops they have no clue.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> no I love small town cops they have no clue.


Don't make him go wake up his boss to get his bullet!:chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys i'm going to bed. talk to you later. 

Joe when you read this it was James that started it lol


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> k guys i'm going to bed. talk to you later.
> 
> Joe when you read this it was James that started it lol


later


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Don't make him go wake up his boss to get his bullet!:chortle:


he probably has a cap gun so he does not hurt himself.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> he probably has a cap gun so he does not hurt himself.


Or a tazer in case he shoots the wrong person....non lethal weapons only. lol


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Or a tazer in case he shoots the wrong person....non lethal weapons only. lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Geez....it's almost boring in here now that we chased fish out. Nobody to pick on anymore.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Geez....it's almost boring in here now that we chased fish out. Nobody to pick on anymore.


have good one Im going home early so I can be at the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> have good one Im going home early so I can be at the hospital tomorrow.


Hope your aunt and friend get to feeling better James! 

Morning Xtremers!!!


----------



## APAnTN

good morning


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> he can always take Joe I heard he likes to dress in drag.


Yeah from what I HEARD in columbus you know about the drag.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well guys it will be the first of the week before I start things on the shirts/hats and I apologize.I do need to get the orders tho.
> I just got a call that a buddy of mine had emergency surgery for colon cancer today.Things have go crazy since I got back from GA.
> I most like will be single again too.





bowman_77 said:


> Dang bro, your luck is like mine. If it wasnt for bad luck I wouldnt have any luck.
> 
> Hope your buddy is ok. I know what the road will be like for him. My Mom had the same thing done the week of holloween this past year. My prayers sent to your buddy.





APAnTN said:


> Thanks James for doing the hard work on the shirts. I know they will be sweet. Sorry to hear about your friend hope all is well. Im also sorry to hear your single again too.



If you need anything just call!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> You love your Guardian as much as I Used to love my Hoyts:wink:


gotta love hoyts!!!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> gotta love hoyts!!!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:





Ummmmmmm......:vom: :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ummmmmmm......:vom: :wink:


yea and that other WI. bow company i'm not gonna name either ukey:ukey: lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea and that other WI. bow company i'm not gonna name either ukey:ukey: lol


Oh no you dont FISH


----------



## icefishur96

My Cyborg should be here next week......sooooooooo, I'm gunna need another stab Mark!!


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> gotta love hoyts!!!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


Yep. Gotta love hoyts! Everyone!!! Haha


----------



## treeman65

ok here is the finally list for shirts/hats/hoodies
shirts- dry plus material,short sleeved ,collared
red with black trim
xtreme stabilization on front & name if wanted
back-xtreme stabilization with "time to get xtreme"
$32 plus $3 shipping

hats-something like the under armor hats
red/black
xtreme stabilization on the front
back-pro staff
$12 plus $3 shipping


hoodies
black with red trim (it was suggested by the guy that is making then up to do opposite of shirts if ok with everyone)
xtreme stabilization on front
$32 plus $3 shipping



if this is ok with everyone I need to start getting orders so I can get it to him.
It would be easiest for me if you all would send a payment with note stating your order.Also state wether and how you want your name on the shirt and what size.The sooner I get the orders the sooner we can have these.He told me 2-3 days for him to get the shirts then 3-4 for his work.
my address for the orders is
James Crooks
257 Frazier Lane
Liberty,NC 27298

THANKS


----------



## bowman_77

James will have my payment in the mail monday.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yea and that other WI. bow company i'm not gonna name either ukey:ukey: lol


Silly boy.....HOYTS are made in Utah!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Silly boy.....HOYTS are made in Utah!!


They should probably keep them there too!:mg: :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> James will have my payment in the mail monday.


Mine too!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> They should probably keep them there too!:mg: :zip:


Did somebody say something??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey Joe.......


----------



## bowman_77

lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey James....being I've been around embroidery/screenprinting shops; they usually charge more for BIG sizes like XXL and up. I know Tom's a biggun... is your buddy keeping the prices the same across the board?


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hey Joe.......


whats up Tom


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey James....being I've been around embroidery/screenprinting shops; they usually charge more for BIG sizes like XXL and up. I know Tom's a biggun... is your buddy keeping the prices the same across the board?


:doh::darkbeer:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

First time i read this, I thought you were going to have a pic of the stab coming up the front of it lol






treeman65 said:


> ok here is the finally list for shirts/hats/hoodies
> shirts- dry plus material,short sleeved ,collared
> red with black trim
> xtreme stabilization on front & name if wanted
> back-xtreme stabilization with "time to get xtreme"
> $32 plus $3 shipping
> 
> hats-something like the under armor hats
> red/black
> xtreme stabilization on the front
> back-pro staff
> $12 plus $3 shipping
> 
> 
> hoodies
> black with red trim (it was suggested by the guy that is making then up to do opposite of shirts if ok with everyone)
> xtreme stabilization on front
> $32 plus $3 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> if this is ok with everyone I need to start getting orders so I can get it to him.
> It would be easiest for me if you all would send a payment with note stating your order.Also state wether and how you want your name on the shirt and what size.The sooner I get the orders the sooner we can have these.He told me 2-3 days for him to get the shirts then 3-4 for his work.
> my address for the orders is
> James Crooks
> 257 Frazier Lane
> Liberty,NC 27298
> 
> THANKS


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> :doh::darkbeer:


Don't start Joe.....I wasn't being a smart azz this time! I'm just saying that places generally charge more for sizes larger than XL.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> whats up Tom


Where's FISH???


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Where's FISH???


Dont know


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Where's FISH???


just got log in Tom. what's up everyone.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Don't start Joe.....I wasn't being a smart azz this time! I'm just saying that places generally charge more for sizes larger than XL.


Well now, that's a switch-back!! lol:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> just got log in Tom. what's up everyone.


hello fish


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Dont know





fishcatcher said:


> just got log in Tom. what's up everyone.


Wow...just in time!!! The SNAKE'S hungry!!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> just got log in Tom. what's up everyone.


Awwww...man! There goes the neighborhood.:tsk: 









Did anyone else feel the collective I.Q. drop a few points just now? :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

i just got done watching law abiding citizen. man that was a good one.:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Awwww...man! There goes the neighborhood.:tsk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else feel the collective I.Q. drop a few points just now? :mg:


yep your just drop right to the bottom lol


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> Wow...just in time!!! The SNAKE'S hungry!!! lol





RattleSnake1 said:


> Awwww...man! There goes the neighborhood.:tsk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else feel the collective I.Q. drop a few points just now? :mg:


told ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i just got done watching law abiding citizen. man that was a good one.:thumbs_up


I told ya it was


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey James....being I've been around embroidery/screenprinting shops; they usually charge more for BIG sizes like XXL and up. I know Tom's a biggun... is your buddy keeping the prices the same across the board?


yes


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yep your just drop right to the bottom lol


Evenin fish! Just thought I'd fire the first shot....keep ya on your toes.:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

You guys are pretty mean to fish. Poor little guy:tongue: Hey everyone.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i just got done watching law abiding citizen. man that was a good one.:thumbs_up


Yes it is!! Gotta watch Hurt Locker and Taken...awesome flicks too!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> You guys are pretty mean to fish.* Poor little guy*:tongue: Hey everyone.


He brings it on himself. He's just been quiet lately because he's been ukey: . Any normal day he's stirring the pot more than anybody here. How you doin tonight Les?


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> You guys are pretty mean to fish. Poor little guy:tongue: Hey everyone.


lol that's ok Les. i dish it back out sometime too.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yes it is!! Gotta watch Hurt Locker and Taken...awesome flicks too!!!


i got the hurt locker next. just set it in the blue ray player. saw taken awhile ago.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> He brings it on himself. He's just been quiet lately because he's been ukey: . Any normal day he's stirring the pot more than anybody here. How you doin tonight Les?


what i never stir any pot :wink: and i'm feeling alot better today.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I need to start saying good night now, that way i'll be off in a few hours:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what i never stir any pot :wink: and i'm feeling alot better today.


Not Me....napped most of the day


----------



## 12 rings only

Oh say....that Monsters about to giddy up out of my bow rack full of HOYTS!!!!!!!!
hush toby


----------



## fishcatcher

James is the hat the velco one or buckle in the back?


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> I need to start saying good night now, that way i'll be off in a few hours:wink:


You can't be taken off yet Les! Fish just got here....he's like Mr. Potatohead. It's just not a party without Mr. Potatohead....let the games begin!:tongue:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Anyone getting excited about deer season yet? I know I am!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what i never stir any pot :wink: and i'm feeling alot better today.


Good your feeling better!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh say....that Monsters about to giddy up out of my bow rack full of HOYTS!!!!!!!!
> hush toby


yea i saw that when i bump it back up for you.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> You can't be taken off yet Les! Fish just got here....he's like Mr. Potatohead. It's just not a party without Mr. Potatohead....let the games begin!:tongue:


hmmm my night again to get pick on i see


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Oh say....that Monsters about to giddy up out of my bow rack full of HOYTS!!!!!!!!
> hush toby


You done yourself in there Joe. It's so bad you KNOW you gotta stop the comments before we even say anything! :dontknow:
















I can't resist..... *JUNK!!!!!!*:chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

it was Tom not Joe silly man.


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Anyone getting excited about deer season yet? I know I am!


NOPE...Gotta get past turkey season first!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Oh say....that Monsters about to giddy up out of my bow rack full of HOYTS!!!!!!!!
> hush toby


Now it's time to replace that with a Maitland! If you end up not liking it, really doubt it, but fish will buy it from you. Thanks fish!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Anyone getting excited about deer season yet? I know I am!


no but i'm ready for bowfishing :thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Now it's time to replace that with a Maitland! If you end up not liking it, really doubt it, but fish will buy it from you. Thanks fish!:wink:


as long it's a zeous.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> it was Tom not Joe silly man.


Does it matter??? Tie a few of them Hoyts & Mathews together and ya got yourself a great boat anchor! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Does it matter??? Tie a few of them Hoyts & Mathews together and ya got yourself a great boat anchor! :set1_rolf2:


lol yep two very heavy anchor. lol


----------



## bowman_77

Yeah what did I do.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You done yourself in there Joe. It's so bad you KNOW you gotta stop the comments before we even say anything! :dontknow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't resist..... *JUNK!!!!!!*:chortle:


my junks better than your junk!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol yep two very heavy anchor. lol


I think.......yep....I think I feel a big fat *TO* coming.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> as long it's a zeous.


What the heck is a zeous?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Does it matter??? Tie a few of them Hoyts & Mathews together and ya got yourself a great boat anchor! :set1_rolf2:


But it only takes one bowcrack


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> my junks better than your junk!!!


i'm not gonna ask how you know his junk :zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> my junks better than your junk!!!


That's the first step Tom.....admitting you have a problem....JUNK! Now if you just move through the next 11 steps you'll be shooting a better bow in no time!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> What the heck is a zeous?


lol ok i mispell it. you know what one i mean.


----------



## SlinginZ7

Whats up guys? 

That's awesome James. I'll get you out my payment monday as well. How do you want payment? MO, Check, ETC? Are we going to look into doing any t-shirts also?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i'm not gonna ask how you know his junk :zip:


You shoulda left that one alone!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> You shoulda left that one alone!


yea realize it too late. after i hit submit reply lol


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Chris. man Toby this is going downhill fast. another ukey:ukey: waffle. geez


----------



## BEETLE GUY

You could replace the Alien Mofia with Extreme Stabilization or something! Just let it go!


----------



## fishcatcher

how's that Les


----------



## 12 rings only

all your azzes are in time out!!!!


----------



## SlinginZ7

I almost forgot....I've got a funny story for you guys. 

One of my buddies came into the store today that we set up a Z7 for. He was telling me that a good friend of his went one of our somewhat local shops and got him a Z7 which is fine. He then tells me that when he went to shoot with the guy that they didn't tie his peep in for him (using one of the big META peeps). He then tells me the guy at the shop told him that the Mathews Zebra bowstrings are wrapped so tight that there is no need to tie in a peep that it will not move. Your thoughts? HaHa


----------



## fishcatcher

lol Toby it tooks Tom long enough didn't it :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> You could replace the Alien Mofia with Extreme Stabilization or something! Just let it go!


or..."blow-tech"


----------



## bowman_77

What the hell


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya Chris. man Toby this is going downhill fast. another ukey:ukey: waffle. geez


Whatever! You're just mad that James' buddy is going straight across the board on shirt prices so you can't get a discount for getting children's size!


----------



## SlinginZ7

12 rings only said:


> all your azzes are in time out!!!!


Uh Oh, not the keeper of the zoo creaturessssss


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Whatever! You're just mad that James' buddy is going straight across the board on shirt prices so you can't get a discount for getting children's size!


yea i should get a discount. half prices lol


----------



## bowman_77

SlinginZ7 said:


> I almost forgot....I've got a funny story for you guys.
> 
> One of my buddies came into the store today that we set up a Z7 for. He was telling me that a good friend of his went one of our somewhat local shops and got him a Z7 which is fine. He then tells me that when he went to shoot with the guy that they didn't tie his peep in for him (using one of the big META peeps). He then tells me the guy at the shop told him that the Mathews Zebra bowstrings are wrapped so tight that there is no need to tie in a peep that it will not move. Your thoughts? HaHa


There are lost of folks that dont tie there peeps in


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol Toby it tooks Tom long enough didn't it :wink:


Ah he's just a blow hard anyway. Nobody really listens to him.:tongue: :zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

SlinginZ7 said:


> I almost forgot....I've got a funny story for you guys.
> 
> One of my buddies came into the store today that we set up a Z7 for. He was telling me that a good friend of his went one of our somewhat local shops and got him a Z7 which is fine. He then tells me that when he went to shoot with the guy that they didn't tie his peep in for him (using one of the big META peeps). He then tells me the guy at the shop told him that the Mathews Zebra bowstrings are wrapped so tight that there is no need to tie in a peep that it will not move. Your thoughts? HaHa


I've seen what can happen when a peep ISN'T tied in. I prefer to keep my eyes the way they are.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> There are lost of folks that dont tie there peeps in


what you are suppose to tie them in  lol tell your buddy i have left hand peep for sale too.


----------



## SlinginZ7

bowman_77 said:


> There are lost of folks that dont tie there peeps in


For what reason? Just curious because I've never seen one not tied in on any of the bows that have been brought in.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> how's that Les


COME ON FISH!!!!!!!! You can do better then that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I've seen what can happen when a peep ISN'T tied in. I prefer to keep my eyes the way they are.





fishcatcher said:


> what you are suppose to tie them in  lol tell your buddy i have left hand peep for sale too.


Yeap


----------



## bowman_77

SlinginZ7 said:


> For what reason? Just curious because I've never seen one not tied in on any of the bows that have been brought in.


Dont really know the reason but know a few folks the shoot that way.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> how's that Les


COME ON FISH!!!!!!!! You can do better then that!!!!!!!!!!!!

How about:

FISH AND STICK​


----------



## bowman_77

Chris what shop did you say you work at.


----------



## SlinginZ7

bowman_77 said:


> Dont really know the reason but know a few folks the shoot that way.


Hmm, learn something new every day.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ah he's just a blow hard anyway. Nobody really listens to him.:tongue: :zip:


YOU did for an hour and half today!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> COME ON FISH!!!!!!!! You can do better then that!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How about:
> 
> FISH AND STICK​


that will do. be right back lol


----------



## 12 rings only

SlinginZ7 said:


> Uh Oh, not the keeper of the zoo creaturessssss


You safe for a little while Chris!!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> stinky fish​


hey now. you gonna start on me too


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> YOU did for an hour and half today!!!


I KNOW! I can't believe it either...I now feel......nah.:zip: I'll leave that one go it's too easy. :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> You safe for a little while Chris!!


and why is this?


----------



## fishcatcher

hey where did James go. never did answer my question about the hat


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> and why is this?


Because he's the FNG...we can't go scaring him away right away. Sheesh Fish!:doh:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> hey now. you gonna start on me too


hey, i THOUGHT YOU WERE GONE! i GOT RID OF THAT POST!


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Because he's the FNG...we can't go scaring him away right away. Sheesh Fish!:doh:


lol yep you right. doh moment there.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> hey, i THOUGHT YOU WERE GONE! i GOT RID OF THAT POST!


didn't have to. i was playing along too.


----------



## SlinginZ7

RattleSnake1 said:


> Because he's the FNG...we can't go scaring him away right away. Sheesh Fish!:doh:


Exactly....


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol Toby it tooks Tom long enough didn't it :wink:


Dial sux bro...dial sux!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Don't you guys have girlfriends or something? I'm married, that's why I'm on


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey where did James go. never did answer my question about the hat


Fish I beleave its going to be a flex fit hat


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey guys...DA Monster iz outta here!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail::beer::beer::beer:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Don't you guys have girlfriends or something? I'm married, that's why I'm on


nope single. that's how come i got more than 1 bow. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish I beleave its going to be a fix fit hat


thanks Joe


12 rings only said:


> Hey guys...DA Monster iz outta here!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail::beer::beer::beer:ukey:ukey:ukey:


congrats hope you got what you were asking for too.


----------



## SlinginZ7

BEETLE GUY said:


> Don't you guys have girlfriends or something? I'm married, that's why I'm on


My girl is in Savannah celebrating St. Patricks Day for the weekend.....Lucky me I'm working all day tomorrow then working on a research paper all day sunday!


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Don't you guys have girlfriends or something? I'm married, that's why I'm on


Yep....she has to work in the morning though so she's in bed. She'd be throwing shots just as much herself if she were here....why do you think fish is still hiding from her!:wink:



12 rings only said:


> Hey guys...DA Monster iz outta here!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail::beer::beer::beer:ukey:ukey:ukey:


That's got to feel good to get that POS out of your house don't it?


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom still got lots of boat anchor in the house Toby.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Fish I beleave its going to be a flex fit hat


WOW! Joe is still here....I thought he left, and I didn't even notice he gone.:spit: Didn't want ya to feel left out bud.:thumb:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> Tom still got lots of boat anchor in the house Toby.


:mg: :zip: I don't know fish....he's two of you. He might give you some concrete shoes and use YOU as an anchor!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

yea Joe but that still doesn't answer my question. velcro or buckle


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I just decided I need another hobby or a girlfriend. But if I decide on the hobby, don't let my wife know she'll kill me!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I just decided I need another hobby or a girlfriend. But if I decide on the hobby, don't let my wife know she'll kill me!


i think she will kill you for any of those reason lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yea Joe but that still doesn't answer my question. velcro or buckle


*FLEX FIT* hats have an elastic band in them to hold them snug on your head fish...no need for velcro or buckle.:der:


----------



## SlinginZ7

RattleSnake1 said:


> *FLEX FIT* hats have an elastic band in them to hold them snug on your head fish...no need for velcro or buckle.:der:


haha


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea Joe but that still doesn't answer my question. velcro or buckle


Neither one....... its like a fitted Hat.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i think she will kill you for any of those reason lol


Come on fish, that was suppose to be funny


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> *FLEX FIT* hats have an elastic band in them to hold them snug on your head fish...no need for velcro or buckle.:der:


oh doh again. k i'm leaving must be tire. lol and i can't stand those thing too. rather have velcro.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> *FLEX FIT* hats have an elastic band in them to hold them snug on your head fish...no need for velcro or buckle.:der:


Thank you Toby


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Come on fish, that was suppose to be funny


it was funny. silly guy


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> yea Joe but that still doesn't answer my question. velcro or buckle


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe pm me your address again.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> it was funny. silly guy


Is that "silly" with a lisp


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Is that "silly" with a lisp


why yessss it wassss lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Thank you Toby


NP Joe!:thumb: You have to excuse fish once in a while.....he was the kid on the short bus licking the window!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

This place would not be as fun without fish! You ROCK dude!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe pm me your address again.


will do, and fish dont forget the stamp this time


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> This place would not be as fun without fish! You ROCK dude!


yea i do rock lol :thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bowman_77 said:


> will do, and fish dont forget the stamp this time


You're joking, right?!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> will do, and fish dont forget the stamp this time


lol i hate it when i do that.


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Don't you guys have girlfriends or something? I'm married, that's why I'm on


Me too...but i gotta good one!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> You're joking, right?!


lol i wish he was.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Me too...but i gotta good one!!:thumbs_up


I know if I had a good one, I wouldn't be on the net right now:wink: j/k


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I'm out! See ya.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: :zip: I don't know fish....he's two of you. He might give you some concrete shoes and use YOU as an anchor!:set1_rolf2:




muh huh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I'm out! See ya.


what again. see you later Les. have a good one.


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> I know if I had a good one, I wouldn't be on the net right now:wink: j/k


She laughs at all the insanity on this thread too!!


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> I'm out! See ya.


Me too. 5 am is coming fast. yall fellas have a good one.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe. i should go and watch this movie. keep having to rewind it.


----------



## fishcatcher

hoping that xlr get here tuesday. i can't wait to shoot it. not sure what sight i'm gonna use yet.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Me too...but i gotta good one!!:thumbs_up


Mine's better than yours! :nyah:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Joe...have a good night. Into the home stretch of the shift now?


----------



## fishcatcher

guess the gang are heading to bed. i'm gonna go watch my movie


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> guess the gang are heading to bed. i'm gonna go watch my movie


Joe's light is still on, but he probably crashed with the long shift thing. Tom's conn. puked out on him so hard tellin if he'll come back. James and the FNG are just plain MIA! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Mine's better than yours! :nyah:


I've had mine longer than you got yours!!:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> guess the gang are heading to bed. i'm gonna go watch my movie


dont be telling us about your pornos.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I've had mine longer than you got yours!!:tongue:


How OLD are you again?? lmao We've been together almost 13 now, and have known each other for 22.


----------



## RattleSnake1

James!!!! Did ya get that Carter all tweeked in??


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> James!!!! Did ya get that Carter all tweeked in??


didnt get a chance its been raining all day and I was at the hospital for 4 hrs.


----------



## treeman65

aunt is now home from the hospital she had fluid on her lungs.
buddy seems to be doing ok considering.
thanks for the prayers


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> didnt get a chance its been raining all day and I was at the hospital for 4 hrs.


Things getting any better at the hospital? Will you have time to tweek it before you shoot tomorrow...I mean today. lol


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Things getting any better at the hospital? Will you have time to tweek it before you shoot tomorrow...I mean today. lol


I have to work till 8am then sleeping till 11 and shooting at noon.I will probably wait till next week to break it in.


----------



## RattleSnake1

No chasing ppl with the bucket truck tonight! :nono: Good luck shooting tomorrow bro!:thumb:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> No chasing ppl with the bucket truck tonight! :nono: Good luck shooting tomorrow bro!:thumb:


lol thanks man. I worked to hard on those splice jobs so it is easy street tonight.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning Xtreme ZOO!!!!!:wink:

TICK TOC TICK TOC Kimmy's on the clock!!! in for 2 paid for 8 god I love my job 

Well I hope to talk to you all later.

K
hiding from the sticky fish!!!


----------



## APAnTN

SlinginZ7 said:


> Whats up guys?
> 
> That's awesome James. I'll get you out my payment monday as well. How do you want payment? MO, Check, ETC? Are we going to look into doing any t-shirts also?


im working on t-shirts as we speak:wink:



Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning Xtreme ZOO!!!!!:wink:
> 
> TICK TOC TICK TOC Kimmy's on the clock!!! in for 2 paid for 8 god I love my job
> 
> Well I hope to talk to you all later.
> 
> K
> hiding from the sticky fish!!!


Good morning to you as well


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning Xtreme ZOO!!!!!:wink:
> 
> TICK TOC TICK TOC Kimmy's on the clock!!! in for 2 paid for 8 god I love my job
> 
> Well I hope to talk to you all later.
> 
> K
> hiding from the sticky fish!!!


GOOD MORNING Kim and team Xtreme!!!! U2 Mark!! 

KIMMI...HOLD OUT YOUR HANDS AND CLOSE YOUR EYES!!!:tongue::wink::zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> aunt is now home from the hospital she had fluid on her lungs.
> buddy seems to be doing ok considering.
> thanks for the prayers


Thats good to hear James!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> GOOD MORNING Kim and team Xtreme!!!! U2 Mark!!
> 
> KIMMI...HOLD OUT YOUR HANDS AND CLOSE YOUR EYES!!!:tongue::wink::zip:


dang you are trying to bait me in on that one.:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> dang you are trying to bait me in on that one.:zip:


NOPE...just want kim to beat on Toby a little more trying to figure out what i'm sending her!! HA HA HA!!!!

Oh CHIT...gotta get ready for work!! Tear it up today James!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

SlinginZ7 said:


> Whats up guys?
> 
> That's awesome James. I'll get you out my payment monday as well. How do you want payment? MO, Check, ETC? Are we going to look into doing any t-shirts also?


money order would be best out of state but check will do.This guy does not do t-shirts sorry.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> my junks better than your junk!!!


do us all a favor and dont put your junk on his junk or trunk.ukey:ukey:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> NOPE...just want kim to beat on Toby a little more trying to figure out what i'm sending her!! HA HA HA!!!!
> 
> Oh CHIT...gotta get ready for work!! Tear it up today James!!!:thumbs_up


thanks if i can keep my eyes open.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Joe's light is still on, but he probably crashed with the long shift thing. Tom's conn. puked out on him so hard tellin if he'll come back. James and the FNG are just plain MIA! lol


I dont log out so my light might stay on longer.

Back at the ol firehouse today, taken it easy.


----------



## bowman_77

Morning all



Smoke'em today James.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck to everyone shooting this weekend......... anybody have any experience with wasp jackhammer expandables trying to decide on a new 125 head g5 striker magnum slick trick 125 or wasp jackhammer


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team. 

Josh i try them before. didn't care for it. had two that didn't open all the way for me. switch to the G5 tekan II. still using them. gonna try the new model they have this year, the three blade one.


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning Xtreme ZOO!!!!!:wink:
> 
> TICK TOC TICK TOC Kimmy's on the clock!!! in for 2 paid for 8 god I love my job
> 
> Well I hope to talk to you all later.
> 
> K
> hiding from the sticky fish!!!


man i wish i was working. 
how come you hiding from me lol.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

yeah i was gonna try that 3 blade one to but i dont think they are gonna make it in a 125 at least i havent seen a number setup for a 125 here at work yet...... hmmmmm im kinda leaning towards the slick tricks over the striker mag..... slick trick has smaller hole but is cutting with 4 blades instead of three


----------



## fishcatcher

give the G5 tekan a try. pretty sure they make a 125 head. i use the montec too.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

yeah they make a tekan in a 125 we dont have any at the store and i need em this week lol... think im gonna go with the g5 striker magnum gonna shoot those and the slick trick and see how they fly


----------



## fishcatcher

what are you hunting for anyway. turkey?


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah they make a tekan in a 125 we dont have any at the store and i need em this week lol... think im gonna go with the g5 striker magnum gonna shoot those and the slick trick and see how they fly


I used the Grizz Tricks this year and loved them, They fly great too.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Kimmys in the ZOO*

IAMMMMM BACKKKK!!! LOL Hey whats been happenin??? Everyone comes alive when I am out of here!!! LOL 

TOM!!!!!! Your killing me here...

Fish if you are pornoing I don't need to know! :mg: So I am hiding till you are done with that!!!

James Good luck with those XXXX"S today. BOOM UP!!!:spam2::set1_polevault::set1_polevault:

Hey joe!! Mark !!! Hello.....


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> GOOD MORNING Kim and team Xtreme!!!! U2 Mark!!
> 
> KIMMI...HOLD OUT YOUR HANDS AND CLOSE YOUR EYES!!!:tongue::wink::zip:




:dancing::dancing::dancing::banana::banana: :hello2::hello2::hello2::dontknow:

I am still waiting!!!!:wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

turkey and pigs and then once fall comes around deer


----------



## bowman_77

hello kim


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> hello kim


Hello Joe!!!


----------



## icefishur96

Any one have any connections for a cheap hog hunt!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Any one have any connections for a cheap hog hunt!!:wink:


I would like to know also


----------



## icefishur96

Maybe we should put together a team hog hunt somewhere!! Make sure it's close to a bar:darkbeer:, a lake(so we can fish if we get sick of cleaning hogs:wink and a good steak house.... Wish we had some hogs here to shoot.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> :dancing::dancing::dancing::banana::banana: :hello2::hello2::hello2::dontknow:
> 
> I am still waiting!!!!:wink:


Can i help you?????????????


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I NEED A JOB!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I do take care of my girls and am so lucky to have the time with them, BUT... I NEED A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> I NEED A JOB!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I do take care of my girls and am so lucky to have the time with them, BUT... I NEED A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're not alone in that one Les....there's about 300K Americans right with you. Changes really need to be made in this country because the person in the White House CLEARLY wasn't the answer!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Can i help you?????????????


You just :zip::zip: Tom! If I have to keep dealing with that I'll have to tell ya to go sit by your dish for a big bowl of STHU!:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You just :zip::zip: Tom! If I have to keep dealing with that I'll have to tell ya to go sit by your dish for a big bowl of STHU!:angry:


Sounds like Snakes a little........pissy


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Sounds like Snakes a little........pissy


Perhaps....but YOU are the cause of it!


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> I NEED A JOB!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I do take care of my girls and am so lucky to have the time with them, BUT... I NEED A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Les, i honestly don't know what i'd do if i lost my job...I feel so bad for the people that WANT TO WORK, and can't seem to get a break.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Les, i honestly don't know what i'd do if i lost my job...I feel so bad for the people that WANT TO WORK, and can't seem to get a break.


What makes it all even worse is the folks that have been off for a while are now running out of unemployment benefits too. What are they suppose to do then? That was real brilliant...bail out the banks and auto makers so the auto manu. can close down and the banks take people's vehicles and homes. :fuming: The stupidity of politicians knows no bounds.:doh:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Perhaps....but YOU are the cause of it!


OH...thanks for the wonderful txt message!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> What makes it all even worse is the folks that have been off for a while are now running out of unemployment benefits too. What are they suppose to do then? That was real brilliant...bail out the banks and auto makers so the auto manu. can close down and the banks take people's vehicles and homes. :fuming: The stupidity of politicians knows no bounds.:doh:


Today i heard that the prez was not leaving on his vacation to push that insanely crazy heath plan through...causing his girls not to get to go to some exotic island on spring break....


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> OH...thanks for the wonderful txt message!! lol


You earned it!:thumbs_do :rant:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Today i heard that the prez was not leaving on his vacation to push that insanely crazy heath plan through...causing his girls not to get to go to some exotic island on spring break....


You mean the health plan that gives benefits to ILLEGAL aliens and people that have NEVER had a job in their lives? That one?ukey: Oh don't forget that if a company wants to offer their employees their own insurance rather than HIS plan the company has to pay higher taxes to PAY for HIS plan!:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You earned it!:thumbs_do :rant:


Your in this.....a little!!:zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Your in this.....a little!!:zip:


I KNOW NOTHING!!:zip: It wasn't me you can't prove a thing!:angel:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Started my new jobb last night as a stripper.... But got fired on the first night


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You just :zip::zip: Tom! If I have to keep dealing with that I'll have to tell ya to go sit by your dish for a big bowl of STHU!:angry:





12 rings only said:


> Sounds like Snakes a little........pissy





RattleSnake1 said:


> Perhaps....but YOU are the cause of it!





12 rings only said:


> OH...thanks for the wonderful txt message!! lol





12 rings only said:


> Your in this.....a little!!:zip:


Oh boy this is good already.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys how are yall tonight.


----------



## RattleSnake1

What kind of work are you looking for Les? I know we all want to hunt for a living, but until that happens...


----------



## bowman_77

Toby how do you like the Hook and Bino sling.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

BEETLE GUY said:


> Started my new jobb last night as a stripper.... But got fired on the first night


The owner told me that it was the first time, in club history, that someone paid the stripper to put his cloths back on.:sad::wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> What kind of work are you looking for Les? I know we all want to hunt for a living, but until that happens...


I would like to be a cop:wink: I actually have some ventures going that will do well in the near future, I hope.


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> The owner told me that it was the first time, in club history, that someone paid the stripper to put his cloths back on.:sad::wink:


Dude I have seen some (female) strippers that would make you want to dig you eyes out with a spoon.ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby how do you like the Hook and Bino sling.


They're great Joe!:thumb: I'm still looking for my binos though....I think they're floating around somewhere in the backseat of my truck. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Thought I would lighten the mood


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I KNOW NOTHING!!:zip: It wasn't me you can't prove a thing!:angel:


Muh Huh!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Dude I have seen some (female) strippers that would make you want to dig you eyes out with a spoon.ukey:ukey:ukey:


Ya just can't UNsee some things huh Joe?:fear: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

still having nightmares


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Thought I would lighten the mood


You did well bud....you did well!:thumb: Feel free to hop right in now... it's open season on Tom!:tomato:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> They're great Joe!:thumb: I'm still looking for my binos though....I think they're floating around somewhere in the backseat of my truck. :set1_rolf2:


I can hook ya up with a pair of Alpens...:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Guys while shooting today I found somthing that made me sick. I was looking over my bow and found my bottom limb as started to splinter. Looks like it might have been pressed wrong.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I want to be on the cover of Muscle Magazine


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You did well bud....you did well!:thumb: Feel free to hop right in now... it's open season on Tom!:tomato:


...did you say something???:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Guys while shooting today I found somthing that made me sick. I was looking over my bow and found my bottom limb as started to splinter. Looks like it might have been pressed wrong.


OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> I want to be on the cover of Muscle Magazine


Since your on the hook...how do you like your "Arnold"


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Guys while shooting today I found somthing that made me sick. I was looking over my bow and found my bottom limb as started to splinter. Looks like it might have been pressed wrong.


OH NO!:doh: Another reason to have your own press...and avoid bow shops. I swear there's just too many of them anymore that just don't care or are plain sloppy!:rant: :angry:




BEETLE GUY said:


> I want to be on the cover of Muscle Magazine


:chortle: 

Wait.....:mg: you weren't serious were ya? Hate to rain on your parade!

If not....well


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I can hook ya up with a pair of Alpens...:wink:


I bought me a pair of the 8.5 x 50 while i was in columbus and they are great.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Since your on the hook...how do you like your "Arnold"


HE IS THE BEST EVER!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> OH NO!:doh: Another reason to have your own press...and avoid bow shops. I swear there's just too many of them anymore that just don't care or are plain sloppy!:rant: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :chortle:
> 
> Wait.....:mg: you weren't serious were ya? Hate to rain on your parade!
> 
> If not....well


Hey, I'm huge.... In my own mind


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!





RattleSnake1 said:


> OH NO!:doh: Another reason to have your own press...and avoid bow shops. I swear there's just too many of them anymore that just don't care or are plain sloppy!:rant: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :chortle:
> 
> Wait.....:mg: you weren't serious were ya? Hate to rain on your parade!
> 
> If not....well


You got that right. I am not sure if thats what happen or not, but I called my shop today cause i am the FH and they are ordering me a new pair on maonday.:wink: Along with a new Toy:wink::wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hey, I'm huge.... In my own mind


Aren't we all?:set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> HE IS THE BEST EVER!!!!!!!!!​


Come on now...tell us how you really feel!!:wink:


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Guys while shooting today I found somthing that made me sick. I was looking over my bow and found my bottom limb as started to splinter. Looks like it might have been pressed wrong.


What were u sayin to me in columbus about my Hoyt??? 

Jk man it sucks. What r u gonna do about it???


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Come on now...tell us how you really feel!!:wink:


I don't want to start about that F_ _ _ER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
: mad::ad:


----------



## drockw

Nvm just read what u said.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Here fishy fishy!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Were's fish?


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Were's fish?


Fell in the toilet and someone flushed him maybe?:dontknow: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> What were u sayin to me in columbus about my Hoyt???
> 
> Jk man it sucks. What r u gonna do about it???





drockw said:


> Nvm just read what u said.


It happens....either way I will have new limbs on it. Boy I cant wait for my new TOY to come in.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> It happens....either way I will have new limbs on it. Boy I cant wait for my new TOY to come in.


All right....give it up Joe...what did ya buy??:suspiciou


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Here fishy fishy!





BEETLE GUY said:


> Were's fish?


Snake needs to feed on sumtin else!!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Snake needs to feed on sumtin else!!! lol


No doubt....lately it's been fish in a barrel! :mg: :lol:


----------



## bowman_77

I ordered a Blue and Black C4 :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Has anybody shot with the new stab yet. Come on Tom I know you have. How does it feel compaired to the smaller one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I ordered a Blue and Black C4 :wink:


:doh: Another Mathews????? :hand: :vom:

:jksign: To each their own, but DANG...another Mathews???:tsk:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> :doh: Another Mathews????? :hand: :vom:
> 
> :jksign: To each their own, but DANG...another Mathews???:tsk:


What can I say....shoot what you like. you know how that is...Cant shoot anything else while a store shooter.

Plus I want buy from the only other dealer in town. Not knocking there bows just the folks that work there. POOR CS


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> What can I say....shoot what you like. you know how that is...Cant shoot anything else while a store shooter.
> 
> Plus I want buy from the only other dealer in town. Not knocking there bows just the folks that work there. POOR CS


I hear ya on that bud! I really don't care what people shoot; I shoot all the flagship bows when I'm shopping.....the one that FEELS the best gets the nod!:rock:


----------



## bowman_77

Where did everybody run off to.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Has anybody shot with the new stab yet. Come on Tom I know you have. How does it feel compaired to the smaller one.


Joe, you have my word, i haven't even held one much less shot it.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Where did everybody run off to.


Still here takin a beatin from toby!! lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bowman_77 said:


> Has anybody shot with the new stab yet. Come on Tom I know you have. How does it feel compaired to the smaller one.


What new stab of yours?


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Still here takin a beatin from toby!! lol


Oh c'mon....I haven't even started on you yet! Of course....nah...I won't.:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe, you have my word, i haven't even held one much less shot it.


Dang I would have thought you have give it a test run.


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> What new stab of yours?


The bigger carbon shaft with the intergrated weights.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh c'mon....I haven't even started on you yet! Of course....nah...I won't.:zip:


What da piss are you thinkin about???? lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Dang I would have thought you have give it a test run.


Ya gotta remember Joe...he hasn't shot a whole lot lately because he's a PANSY!!! Oh wait...it was because he pulled his left breast while shooting!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

I seen a few of them while we where in Columbus they look great. Cant wait to get mine.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ya gotta remember Joe...he hasn't shot a whole lot lately because he's a PANSY!!! Oh wait...it was because he pulled his left breast while shooting!:mg: :chortle:


:behindsof dang I bet Tom wishes fish would surface.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Dang I would have thought you have give it a test run.


Nope...my 1st 3d is sunday after noon...wish i had one to shoot. I'm standing by my word...not gonna order one till every staff shooter that wants one orders are filled.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nope...my 1st 3d is sunday after noon...wish i had one to shoot. I'm standing by my word...not gonna order one till every staff shooter that wants one orders are filled.


Thats right you did say that didnt you. Well your one staffer closer I ordered mine this afternoon.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ya gotta remember Joe...he hasn't shot a whole lot lately because he's a PANSY!!! Oh wait...it was because he pulled his left breast while shooting!:mg: :chortle:





bowman_77 said:


> :behindsof dang I bet Tom wishes fish would surface.


He ain't got enough to get me sideways.....let alone a full 100% pissed. hehehehehehehe


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> He ain't got enough to get me sideways.....let alone a full 100% pissed. hehehehehehehe


In time big fella....in due time! :brick: :spit:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bowman_77 said:


> The bigger carbon shaft with the intergrated weights.


I thought that was Marks


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thats right you did say that didnt you. Well your one staffer closer I ordered mine this afternoon.


Damn rite...i mean it too!! Mark's business depends alot on US...i don't get to shoot the big events like alot of you guys do, better to have it on ALOT of bows that hit the asa and ibo trails for the exposure!! Trust me...i get him alot of sales here!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> In time big fella....in due time! :brick: :spit:


Toby them smilies you put with your comment are just great.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> In time big fella....in due time! :brick: :spit:


If i get pissy, then your gonna get pissy...then KIM's gonna get pissy, i mean come on...I ain't makin Kim pissy!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Damn rite...i mean it too!! Mark's business depends alot on US...i don't get to shoot the big events like alot of you guys do, better to have it on ALOT of bows that hit the asa and ibo trails for the exposure!! Trust me...i get him alot of sales here!


I find it quite odd how many people won't spend a little extra cash for a great stab when they spend so much on sights, and won't even get into bow prices. Instead they stick a $20 S-coil on their bows and call it good. :der:


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> I thought that was Marks


You are right... It is Marks.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> If i get pissy, then your gonna get pissy...then KIM's gonna get pissy, i mean come on...I ain't makin Kim pissy!!!!!


:amen: to that....good point!:77: We don't need any of her getting her panties in a bunch...it gets fugly!:mg: :fear:


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya guys. k Tom i'm here now so you are off the hook. 

oh did i tell you guys this.

I ROCK


----------



## bowman_77

Hey what wrong with the S-coil I got one for free last weekend. Just for shooting the guys bow Deadzone bow.

They work great for Kids Bows.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya guys. k Tom i'm here now so you are off the hook.
> 
> oh did i tell you guys this.
> 
> I ROCK


Hey fish......what about you rock.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> :amen: to that....good point!:77: We don't need any of her getting her panties in a bunch...it gets fugly!:mg: :fear:


See...you DO fear the ZOO KEEPER!! lmao!!! Dude you fell rite in da trap i set!! Mite i be a *******, My old azz still gots it though!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

i use the sims modular one for years. still have one. using it as a paper weight now.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey what wrong with the S-coil I got one for free last weekend. Just for shooting the guys bow Deadzone bow.
> 
> They work great for Kids Bows.:wink:


So does a bolt left to dry in a can of Plasti-Dip! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hey fish......what about you rock.


lol everything buddy


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> See...you DO fear the ZOO KEEPER!! lmao!!! Dude you fell rite in da trap i set!! Mite i be a *******, My old azz still gots it though!! lol


Don't flatter yourself!:hand: You're just hitting below the belt bringing the wifey into it...low blow Tom....LOW BLOW! The ref takes a point away... gotta keep the gloves up!:boxing: :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> So does a bolt left to dry in a can of Plasti-Dip! :set1_rolf2:


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya guys. k Tom i'm here now so you are off the hook.
> 
> oh did i tell you guys this.
> 
> I ROCK


Hello Bill, how you doin??? Just what do you ROCK???????? Did ya kick a little 3d azz today??


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hello Bill, how you doin??? Just what do you ROCK???????? Did ya kick a little 3d azz today??


nope i stay in all day. i rock at tiger wood golf on the playstation 3 lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey fish......what about you rock.


You'll have to excuse fish's english Joe.....I think he meant he just crawled out from under his rock!:chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> You'll have to excuse fish's english Joe.....I think he meant he just crawled out from under his rock!:chortle:


my english is perfectly fine in china i have to tell you :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> don't flatter yourself!:hand: You're just hitting below the belt bringing the wifey into it...low blow tom....low blow! The ref takes a point away... Gotta keep the gloves up!:boxing: :wink:


i am da ref!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You'll have to excuse fish's english Joe.....I think he meant he just crawled out from under his rock!:chortle:


:sign10::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> my english is perfectly fine in china i have to tell you :mg:


Kim says quit watchin porn...you'll go blind and won't be able to shoot! :lol:


----------



## fishcatcher

wow page 191 we are gonna hit that 200 pages pretty soon.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

:fish1::whip2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim says quit watchin porn...you'll go blind and won't be able to shoot! :lol:


tell her it's too late lol :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> :fish1::whip2:


hi ya Les


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> i am da ref!!!!!!!


Then you're OBVIOUSLY a crooked, cheating, BOUGHT one aren't ya! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe what bow was it with the bad limbs?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya guys. K tom i'm here now so you are off the hook.
> 
> Oh did i tell you guys this.
> 
> i rock


you rock fish!​


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> you rock fish!​


see even Les know this


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim says quit watchin porn...you'll go blind and won't be able to shoot! :lol:


Is that because he's straining his eyes to find it


----------



## Admiral Vixen

What can I say its a freckin ZOO in here!!!:chicken01::moose2::alligator::dog1::horse::beaver::cow::wav::elch::spider::llama:


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Is that because he's straining his eyes to find it


 :mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> What can I say its a freckin ZOO in here!!!:chicken01::moose2::alligator::dog1::horse::beaver::cow::wav::elch::spider::llama:


Welcome to party Gorgeous! Have a nice nap?:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

:thumbs_do:set1_punch::tomato:


BEETLE GUY said:


> Is that because he's straining his eyes to find it


lol thanks alot buddy


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe what bow was it with the bad limbs?



Dren LD....My target set up.


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> What can I say its a freckin ZOO in here!!!:chicken01::moose2::alligator::dog1::horse::beaver::cow::wav::elch::spider::llama:


hi ya Kim.


----------



## bowman_77

Welcome to the party Kim


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Dren LD....My target set up.


oh ok. at least you have another bow to use in the mean time.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Welcome to party Gorgeous! Have a nice nap?:wink:


Aren't you guys in the same house


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Aren't you guys in the same house


yea but he's in the dog house


----------



## BEETLE GUY

How ya doin Kim


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Aren't you guys in the same house


Yes....she's two floors down though!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hey fish, headed to Nevada to do some cutthroat fishing tom


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh ok. at least you have another bow to use in the mean time.


I have my reezen, but dang. Dont care to set it up to shoot with. But I will be doing it in the morning. I have a braggging rights shoot to shoot in the afternoon. Hopefully my limbs will be here before next Sat. If not Owell


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Then you're OBVIOUSLY a crooked, cheating, BOUGHT one aren't ya! :set1_rolf2:





Admiral Vixen said:


> What can I say its a freckin ZOO in here!!!:chicken01::moose2::alligator::dog1::horse::beaver::cow::wav::elch::spider::llama:


Kim...if you recall about 30 freakin pages back, i think you voted me into my office as Zoo Keeper...


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hey fish, headed to Nevada to do some cutthroat fishing tom


you should come here and do some steel head fishing. only catch is we have to do it in WI. the brule river.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes....she's two floors down though!


She lives in the basement


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I have my reezen, but dang. Dont care to set it up to shoot with. But I will be doing it in the morning. I have a braggging rights shoot to shoot in the afternoon. Hopefully my limbs will be here before next Sat. If not Owell


what you don't have it set up. all of my are set up and ready to go.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> you should come here and do some steel head fishing. only catch is we have to do it in WI. the brule river.


Samon season is openning up in California


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Hey Everyone looks like you are all in the same spot as last night!!!
:der:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Samon season is openning up in California


steel head is more fun.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bowman_77 said:


> I have my reezen, but dang. Dont care to set it up to shoot with. But I will be doing it in the morning. I have a braggging rights shoot to shoot in the afternoon. Hopefully my limbs will be here before next Sat. If not Owell


Use the limbs off that bow and put them on the bow with the cracked limb


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey Everyone looks like you are all in the same spot as last night!!!
> :der:


Yep...i don't gotta laptop!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey Everyone looks like you are all in the same spot as last night!!!
> :der:


wow Kim. i though you already knew that they are all looney by now. i'm the only normal one here.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what you don't have it set up. all of my are set up and ready to go.


Yeah its setup for hunting tho....But thats fine I will shoot hunter class.:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> steel head is more fun.


We got those too.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> steel head is more fun.


Do they have rocks in the head like you fish???


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Yep...i don't gotta laptop!!


go get one. they are pretty cheap now.


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Do they have rocks in the head like you fish???


i took my out years ago Kim. got tire of the rattling sound. lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> wow Kim. i though you already knew that they are all looney by now. i'm the only normal one here.


Hey, spot flirting with Kim. Her other half will throw a brick at you!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> i took my out years ago Kim. got tire of the rattling sound. lol


SO NOW WHAT IT IS MT????:embara:


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> Use the limbs off that bow and put them on the bow with the cracked limb


That would prolly work. But I'm not in a hurry. I'll just shoot in the hunter class till mine stuff come in. Then when My other bow get here that will be my 3D rig....and the dren ld will be my indoor rig.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hey, spot flirting with Kim. Her other half will throw a brick at you!


lol looks like it's your turn to misspell today. beside she do the throwing brick herself lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Do they have rocks in the head like you fish???


:spit: :mg: :set1_rolf2: That's just PRICELESS!:chortle: That's my girl!:thumb:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> SO NOW WHAT IT IS MT????:embara:


nope full of hot air haahaha


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> That would prolly work. But I'm not in a hurry. I'll just shoot in the hunter class till mine stuff come in. Then when My other bow get here that will be my 3D rig....and the dren ld will be my indoor rig.


I thought nothing ever happens to Mathews!!:mg:???


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol looks like it's your turn to misspell today. beside she do the throwing brick herself lol


Or drop it from 800 ft up!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Or drop it from 800 ft up!!


aren't you glad i show up Tom


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hey, stop flirting with Kim. Her other half will throw a brick at you!


YEAH! :set1_punch: 









Catch Fish!!!! :brick:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> lol looks like it's your turn to misspell today. beside she do the throwing brick herself lol


LOL...:fish1: :uzi::uzi::uzi:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> lol looks like it's your turn to misspell today. Beside she do the throwing brick herself lol


spot flirting!


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL...:fish1: :uzi::uzi::uzi:


what did i tell you guys. take care of her own problem. glad i'm not it.


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> I thought nothing ever happens to Mathews!!:mg:???


It happens to the best of them at times...:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

It's time to do some :darkbeer:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> what did i tell you guys. take care of her own problem. glad i'm not it.


I am just an :angel::wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> It's time to do some :darkbeer:


have one for me too.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> aren't you glad i show up Tom


Glad your here...but i can take the beatings as good as anyone!! Kim must have missed my post about the Zoo Vote!!:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> It happens to the best of them at times...:wink:


I guess I missed it so I will be a few pages back catching up....lol:zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> I am just an :angel::wink:


sure you are :wink::wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Glad your here...but i can take the beatings as good as anyone!! Kim must have missed my post about the Zoo Vote!!:wink:


that page is way way way back there somewhere.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Glad your here...but i can take the beatings as good as anyone!! Kim must have missed my post about the Zoo Vote!!:wink:


lol I guess I will be back a few more pages now:embara::embara:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> what did i tell you guys. take care of her own problem. glad i'm not it.


I think Kim meant this...:uzi::uzi::fish1:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I think Kim meant this...:uzi::uzi::fish1:


now you got to remind her geezzz thanks alot Les


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> that page is way way way back there somewhere.


NOPE...it's on this same page.:wink: Nobody cares about Tom's empty title though!:chortle:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Tom what is my present????


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> now you got to remind her geezzz thanks alot Les


I dont think she has forgoten fish


----------



## Admiral Vixen

BEETLE GUY said:


> I think Kim meant this...:uzi::uzi::fish1:


Yah and then like this:set1_punch::set1_punch::set1_punch::cheers:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Tom what is my present????


why don't you ask Toby. i bet he knows :zip::zip:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> I dont think she has forgoten fish


Are you still at the firehouse??


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Tom what is my present????


We actually discussed it on here....THAT'S all i'm sayin!!:zip:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I've not been on when you got an ars wupp'n from Kim, fish.

LET THE WUPP'N BEGIN!!!​


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> why don't you ask Toby. i bet he knows :zip::zip:


I think you better just :zip: it fish! :brick:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I dont think she has forgoten fish


man i was right your are a rat lol



Admiral Vixen said:


> Yah and then like this:set1_punc
> h::set1_punch::set1_punch::cheers:


lol i'm gonna go and hide again :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE...it's on this same page.:wink: Nobody cares about Tom's empty title though!:chortle:





fishcatcher said:


> why don't you ask Toby. i bet he knows :zip::zip:


Dam skippy he does!! my phones gonna "beep" any second now...roflmfao!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> We actually discussed it on here....THAT'S all i'm sayin!!:zip:


I missed that too??? And they say blondes have more fun???


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I've not been on when you got an ars wupp'n from Kim, fish.
> man i should have stay off. she killing me. :sad:
> 
> LET THE WUPP'N BEGIN!!!​





RattleSnake1 said:


> I think you better just :zip: it fish! :brick:


don't know what you talking about buddy lol


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Are you still at the firehouse??


Yeap only 7 more hrs. oh wait 6 hrs. dont forget to set your clocks forward.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

BEETLE GUY said:


> I've not been on when you got an ars wupp'n from Kim, fish.
> 
> LET THE WUPP'N BEGIN!!!​


Just ask him he's the little guy!!! Everyone wants a piece!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Admiral Vixen said:


> Yah and then like this:set1_punch::set1_punch::set1_punch::cheers:


Nnd this is you after she's done...:fish::crybaby2:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap only 7 more hrs. oh wait 6 hrs. dont forget to set your clocks forward.


That is this weekend already??


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Just ask him he's the little guy!!! Everyone wants a piece!!


always picking on the little guy


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think you better just :zip: it fish! :brick:





12 rings only said:


> Dam skippy he does!! my phones gonna "beep" any second now...roflmfao!!!!!!!:wink:


and it did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Nnd this is you after she's done...:fish::crybaby2:


DANGGGGGG....Poor fish!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man i was right your are a rat lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol i'm gonna go and hide again :mg:


Dang I just said she hasnt forgot.....to Im a rat.



when she catches you fish Kims gonna beat yah like a rented mule.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Nnd this is you after she's done...:fish::crybaby2:


dang Les. and here i though you were nice :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> I missed that too??? And they say blondes have more fun???


Toby...i didn't do chit!!!!!!! Girl, your gonna get me shot!! lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> dang Les. and here i though you were nice :mg:


I just missed you man


----------



## Admiral Vixen

All we need now is the bucket truck imp:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> toby...i didn't do chit!!!!!!! girl, your gonna get me shot!! Lol


hope it was worth it!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Toby...i didn't do chit!!!!!!! Girl, your gonna get me shot!! lol


Okay I will go back toLOL


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I just missed you man


lol sure you did.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Wait, is fish on the team?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Toby...i didn't do chit!!!!!!! Girl, your gonna get me shot!! lol





Admiral Vixen said:


> Okay I will go back toLOL


man Tom you should go and hide before she comes back.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Wait, is fish on the team?


what team?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> what team?


He shows up when you dangle a worm or grub!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> what team?


Do you know what thread you're on?


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Okay I will go back toLOL


The talkins great...but da Snakes gonna loop a 300 W-Mag in on my head!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Toby...i didn't do chit!!!!!!! Girl, your gonna get me shot!! lol


Yeah...you're just sooooooooo innocent aren't ya Tom! :bs:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Do you know what thread you're on?


ya isn't this the guess what Kim present is :zip:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Admiral Vixen said:


> He shows up when you dangle a worm or grub!!!:darkbeer:


I aint DANGLING anything for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> He shows up when you dangle a worm or grub!!!:darkbeer:


i ain't baiting :darkbeer:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> The talkins great...but da Snakes gonna loop a 300 W-Mag in on my head!! lol


:idea1:Not if I get it first!!!lol I am closer to it. I will hide it.....


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> man Tom you should go and hide before she comes back.


Kim never left!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> The talkins great...but da Snakes gonna loop a 300 W-Mag in on my head!! lol


Nah....I'll just fire one across the bow.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Kim never left!!


oh that's right lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i ain't baiting :darkbeer:


yeah sucker fish dont bait worms.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> :idea1:Not if I get it first!!!lol I am closer to it. I will hide it.....


You don't know how to open the safe!:nyah:


----------



## fishcatcher

Les yes i am on the team.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> :idea1:Not if I get it first!!!lol I am closer to it. I will hide it.....


HA HA...Just change the combination on da safe!!:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> Les yes i am on the team.


ok ok I believe you


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> ok ok I believe you


what brought that up anyway?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You don't know how to open the safe!:nyah:


There went that idea......... Or maybe she does and you just don't know she does!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::grouphug:


BEETLE GUY said:


> I aint DANGLING anything for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

This is a WILD Sat night!


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> ok ok I believe you


Every team needs a mascot Les. Maybe Mark's having a stabilizer costume built for fish. :lol:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Every team needs a mascot Les. Maybe Mark's having a stabilizer costume built for fish. :lol:


you right. we need one. i volunteer Joe.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> There went that idea......... Or maybe she does and you just don't know she does!!!


Yep...you're SOL Tom....start runnin!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> what brought that up anyway?


I had nothing else to say:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> There went that idea......... Or maybe she does and you just don't know she does!!!


:bs:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I had nothing else to say:wink:


with this crew. it won't be long before you do have something to add.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Us hunters don't get the same respect as you target guys and gals


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep...you're SOL Tom....start runnin!





Admiral Vixen said:


> :bs:


See...shes not gonna let you do nuthin!!! At least untill the mail runs!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Us hunters don't get the same respect as you target guys and gals


not all are target shooter Les. i'm more of a hunter myself. well at least i try to


----------



## BEETLE GUY

How many of you got pu as target shooters?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> See...shes not gonna let you do nuthin!!! At least untill the mail runs!! lol


see you just didn't help yourself at all there.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you right. we need one. i volunteer Joe.


LOL ....Mark has already shipped it to you. It went out today.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> How many of you got pu as target shooters?


not me.


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Us hunters don't get the same respect as you target guys and gals


Les...that's BS!!! Marks started this project with hunters, so the hunter get alot of respect!!:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL ....Mark has already shipped it to you. It went out today.


great he ship out my two DOA


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> see you just didn't help yourself at all there.


I ain't shipped it yet!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Us hunters don't get the same respect as you target guys and gals


I gotta call :bs: on that one Les. Have ya ever seen target archery shows? Tons of hunting shows though!:thumb: They talk a good game, but paper and foam animals don't move.:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Les...that's BS!!! Marks started this project with hunters, so the hunter get alot of respect!!:darkbeer:


Didn't know that. I got pu late.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah....I'll just fire one across the bow.:wink:


I hate it when they fling arrows at yah:lalala::boink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> great he ship out my two DOA


You gonna be DOA


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> How many of you got pu as target shooters?


Shooting staff means ALL types of shooting.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I ain't shipped it yet!! lol


oh that's even worst for Toby. now Kim is gonna be poking at him till it's get there.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> You gonna be DOA


good one i'll give you that one


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I gotta call :bs: on that one Les. Have ya ever seen target archery shows? Tons of hunting shows though!:thumb: They talk a good game, but paper and foam animals don't move.:wink:


But foam targets can move. :mg: But not like the real deal.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

It took me 4 P&Y animals, in the last two years, to get pu


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Didn't know that. I got pu late.


Sorry, that came off a little harsh!! Before i knew he was building stabs he had a few around here and in Ohio in the hands of hunters!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> How many of you got pu as target shooters?


I didnt think that there was an either or


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Where is the ZOO KEEPER??? The animals need to be fed!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

BEETLE GUY said:


> It took me 4 P&Y animals, in the last two years, to get pu


All with the help of marks stabs.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Didn't know that. I got pu late.


Kim and I did too Les....we are hunters WAY before target shooters.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh that's even worst for Toby. now Kim is gonna be poking at him till it's get there.


And my phones gonna keep on going off...with Toby going off!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Where is the ZOO KEEPER??? The animals need to be fed!!!


He went crap and the hogs ate him!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I was just setting up for a brag:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I didnt think that there was an either or


i don't think there was. have to say Mark did pick some good peoples for his team.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> not all are target shooter Les. i'm more of a hunter myself. well at least i try to


I guess it you can call :set1_fishing: hunting...lol


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> He went crap and the hogs ate him!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


either that or got stuck in the outhouse. lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> And my phones gonna keep on going off...with Toby going off!! lol


All I can say is you better ship it PRIORITY!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> I guess it you can call :set1_fishing: hunting...lol


yes i can. those pesky blue gill are hard to catch ya know.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim and I did too Les....we are hunters WAY before target shooters.


Les, i have 26 years of bow hunting here...6 years of target. It's how you present yourself and represent the products!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Admiral Vixen said:


> I guess it you can call :set1_fishing: hunting...lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> I was just setting up for a brag:wink:


Brag away Les!!! Just remember the MAN LAW....PICS!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> either that or got stuck in the outhouse. lol


They have to refuel the pump yah know. The ones they use to pump power up into them hills.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> All I can say is you better ship it PRIORITY!!!


see Tom i told you it wasn't gonna be good for Toby


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Brag away Les!!! Just remember the MAN LAW....PICS!!!!!:thumb:


You guys have seen some of the pics


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Brag away Les!!! Just remember the MAN LAW....PICS!!!!!:thumb:


oh he's got the pic. i saw them already.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> see Tom i told you it wasn't gonna be good for Toby


Thet are still refueling


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> They have to refuel the pump yah know. The ones they use to pump power up into them hills.


:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> You guys have seen some of the pics


Mighty fines pics too


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Where is the ZOO KEEPER??? The animals need to be fed!!!


There's no hope for them this eve Kim!!!




RattleSnake1 said:


> He went crap and the hogs ate him!:mg: :set1_rolf2:





fishcatcher said:


> either that or got stuck in the outhouse. lol


Excuse me for taking a moment to put my V-bar mount back on for the shoot!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> There's no hope for them this eve Kim!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for taking a moment to put my V-bar mount back on for the shoot!!!


he got free


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> You guys have seen some of the pics


i sure did, very nice job Les!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> he got free


Nah......the hogs yacked him up because he tasted like CHIT!!! :chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah......the hogs yacked him up because he tasted like CHIT!!! :chortle:


that's because he just got out of the outhouse silly hogs :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> he got free


Oh no i didn't!!! I got the very first set of target stabs Mark built, but they weren't free. I get to test stuff and go over ideas with him, nuthins free, and i would pay double what he sells them for retail!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh no i didn't!!! I got the very first set of target stabs Mark built, but they weren't free. I get to test stuff and go over ideas with him, nuthins free, and i would pay double what he sells them for retail!!!!


lol i didn't mean that Tom. the outhouse free


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Let's post up some pix of ourselves. Would like to put a face to the person. Here is one of me a few days ago.


----------



## fishcatcher

there are a few pic of a couple of us on here already.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> there are a few pic of a couple of us on here already.


Humor me fish:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> that's because he just got out of the outhouse silly hogs :mg:


Wooohoooo....it's a free for all! :RockOn::whoo: Some Zoo Keeper....PLEASE!  :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Humor me fish:wink:


let me see if i can find one. usually i'm behind the camera.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah......the hogs yacked him up because he tasted like CHIT!!! :chortle:




I'm gonna hold on to that present for another week or two if you keep it up!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Does anyone know if Mark shipped out my quick disconnect and extra wieght?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> They're great Joe!:thumb: I'm still looking for my binos though....I think they're floating around somewhere in the backseat of my truck. :set1_rolf2:


You have a back seat in there!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Here is me.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wooohoooo....it's a free for all! :RockOn::whoo: Some Zoo Keeper....PLEASE!  :set1_rolf2:


That's one more day...not shipped!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I'm gonna hold on to that present for another week or two if you keep it up!!!


uh oh he's got you there Toby.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> You have a back seat in there!!!


Don't say it....DON'T SAY IT!!!:zip::mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'm gonna hold on to that present for another week or two if you keep it up!!!


Okay, OKAY.....I'll back off!:zip: Sheesh




Admiral Vixen said:


> You have a back seat in there!!!


Yeah...you're one to talk....look at YOUR back seat and the cargo area!:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

k Les me with 44 inches muskie


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Any other pics?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> k Les me with 44 inches muskie


Nice fish! I want to catch one of those one day


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Is that your boat fish?


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Nice fish! I want to catch one of those one day


well come on out here. not my biggest but it's the only one i found that was kinda close up of me.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Me and last spring's gobbler.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Is that your boat fish?


nope my buddy 17.5 alumacraft. pretty nice set up too.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> well come on out here. not my biggest but it's the only one i found that was kinda close up of me.


I think I will.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> nope my buddy 17.5 alumacraft. pretty nice set up too.


Those are nice!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I think I will.


well the steel head should be running now or soon. muskie start in june though. walleyes in a few months.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> well the steel head should be running now or soon. muskie start in june though. walleyes in a few months.


Man oh man!


----------



## fishcatcher

you can't tell i fish alot


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Seems like people are fading out


----------



## fishcatcher

well Toby is changing his combination on the safe. Kim is looking for her present. 
Tom is laughing in his chair at Toby misery


----------



## fishcatcher

you do any 3d Les. i may go tomorrow. should stay home really but i was pretty ready to go today.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I wanna know who is giving who a present


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Seems like people are fading out


NOPE...sold a sling for Joe tonight, and now working on a stab sale for Mark!:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> you do any 3d Les. i may go tomorrow. should stay home really but i was pretty ready to go today.


I do and love it!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I wanna know who is giving who a present


ask Tom about it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> I wanna know who is giving who a present


Tom is sending Kim a present, and torturing her with it, and by default also torturing me with guilt by association.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> ask Tom about it.


I'm not getting into that one!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE...sold a sling for Joe tonight, and now working on a stab sale for Mark!:wink:


And thanks again buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I'm not getting into that one!


smart move


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> And thanks again buddy.


NP Joe.....gotta keep ya busy somehow.:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well Toby is changing his combination on the safe. Kim is looking for her present.
> Tom is laughing in his chair at Toby misery


I'll be good and ship it out on monday!!
Les, i'll put up a pic sometime sunday...well later today. I'm headed to get some sleep....need all the rest i can get after work sat!! Later everybody!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom is sending Kim a present, and torturing her with it, and by default also torturing me with guilt by association.


What is it?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> I'll be good and ship it out on monday!!
> Les, i'll put up a pic sometime sunday...well later today. I'm headed to get some sleep....need all the rest i can get after work sat!! Later everybody!


Good night


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom. oh make sure you set it on the table. that way you will forget it for two days. lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'll be good and ship it out on monday!!
> Les, i'll put up a pic sometime sunday...well later today. I'm headed to get some sleep....need all the rest i can get after work sat!! Later everybody!


Make sure you hand out an Xtreme azz whooping out there today. Have fun and be safe. Later Tom


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom is sending Kim a present, and torturing her with it, and by default also torturing me with guilt by association.


You know what it is...don't tell it like you don't!!!:zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Have a good night Tom....talk at ya later today.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RS is Kim posting up a pic?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> later Tom. oh make sure you set it on the table. that way you will forget it for two days. lol


Don't temp me...JKing Toby!!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> RS is Kim posting up a pic?


Les look in that butternut contest in the sponser section. that's our Kim


----------



## BEETLE GUY

How many of us are still on and not posted up a pic?


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Don't temp me...JKing Toby!!


don't believe him Toby. he's gonna forget like he did with me.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Make sure you hand out an Xtreme azz whooping out there today. Have fun and be safe. Later Tom


Dam sure gonna try!!





RattleSnake1 said:


> Have a good night Tom....talk at ya later today.



Later guys!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> Les look in that butternut contest in the sponser section. that's our Kim


I'm not going to look around for her pic. Don't you know that's stalking!


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> RS is Kim posting up a pic?


She's gone to bed.. But here's Kimmy...


----------



## BEETLE GUY

What's she doing in the Butternut contest?


----------



## fishcatcher

Toby what bow is she using in the pic?


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> What's she doing in the Butternut contest?


she won it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> Toby what bow is she using in the pic?


That was her 75th Anniversary Hoyt Selena....she hated that bow. She couldn't get her Admiral fast enough last year.


----------



## fishcatcher

though it was a hoyt. couldn't tell what model.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

She looks a lot like my sister! They could actually pass for sisters


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> She's gone to bed.. But here's Kimmy...


Hey I see a Hoyt in that pic ...I thought she shoot a Bowtech


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> she won it.


For salling the most or something like that.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hey I see a Hoyt in that pic ...I thought she shoot a Bowtech


she got better taste now :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> For salling the most or something like that.


I wanna say it was a best pic contest.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> For salling the most or something like that.


no for using it and getting lots of vote from AT members like us xtreme team


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> she got better taste now :mg:


Aint nothing like a BLOWTECH!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey I see a Hoyt in that pic ...I thought she shoot a Bowtech


She DOES....her third one is on the way! That was her first bow kill Joe, but she likes that pic better than the one from the Butternut constest because she wasn't exhausted and FROZEN!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Aint nothing like a BLOWTECH!


i got a few differents brand bow. 

k guys i'm off to bed. have a good nite ya all.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> no for using it and getting lots of vote from AT members like us xtreme team


cool


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> Aint nothing like a BLOWTECH!


I started to go there, but mine is blowing up too. lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Aint nothing like a BLOWTECH!


At least they make one to FIT her.:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I started to go there, but mine is blowing up too. lol


lol now that's funny


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> She DOES....her third one is on the way! That was her first bow kill Joe, but she likes that pic better than the one from the Butternut constest because she wasn't exhausted and FROZEN!:wink:


Congrats to Kim....I wish I had a good pic of my 1st bow kill.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

night fish!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i got a few differents brand bow.
> 
> k guys i'm off to bed. have a good nite ya all.


C-ya fish


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol now that's funny


LOL the Truth hurts Most of the time.:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> At least they make one to FIT her.:mg:


Aint nothing about the fit! Bows feel good but they just don't hold up. Dryfire it and tell me how it does.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Aint nothing about the fit! Bows feel good but they just don't hold up. Dryfire it and tell me how it does.


Ummmmm...why would a person do that intentionally?:twitch:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

We got to get her into a Maitland! If she love her Bowtech, she will love tis Maitland more.


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> Aint nothing about the fit! Bows feel good but they just don't hold up. Dryfire it and tell me how it does.


Like 99.9% of all bows they BLOW up.


----------



## bowman_77

what bow do you shoot Les


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ummmmm...why would a person do that intentionally?:twitch:


I want to make sured that equipment will take that type of abuse. If it takes that, you know it will hold up in the back country:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

never mind


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> We got to get her into a Maitland! If she love her Bowtech, she will love tis Maitland more.


I was trying not to go there....but here goes. Nothing Rob has will fit her, and I don't think he has a lot of intention on making one that will because he doesn't believe there's a market there. If he follows suit like so many of the other bow companies and makes one that ladies loose most of the cam by being on the bottom end of the draw range, then they'll still loose the speed.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I was shooting an Athens but most of my hunting bows have been Hoyt and a few years back a Pearson. All I have tested with a dry fire. Now my bow of choice is the Maitland!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> I was trying not to go there....but here goes. Nothing Rob has will fit her, and I don't think he has a lot of intention on making one that will because he doesn't believe there's a market there. If he follows suit like so many of the other bow companies and makes one that ladies loose most of the cam by being on the bottom end of the draw range, then they'll still loose the speed.


This is good to know. I know he's been working on some new stuff that just might fit her. What are her specs?


----------



## bowman_77

Toby, Les yall have a good one...Im off to bed. later.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Night Joe


----------



## RattleSnake1

She shoots 25" dl and 50 dw Les. I asked Rob about it in a PM last night, and though he said there will be a more affordable model next year with a wider dl range it wasn't exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> She shoots 25" dl and 50 dw Les. I asked Rob about it in a PM last night, and though he said there will be a more affordable model next year with a wider dl range it wasn't exactly what I was looking for.


I hope I helped.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Has anybody shot with the new stab yet. Come on Tom I know you have. How does it feel compaired to the smaller one.


I have lol and i think it reacts much better on the shot compaired to the smaller carbin



BEETLE GUY said:


> Does anyone know if Mark shipped out my quick disconnect and extra wieght?


Im the only one on here that knows if things has shipped or not:wink: it will go out monday but this is the first ive heard of a extra weight I think you have a complete weight kit so you cant add anymore with that configuration



RattleSnake1 said:


> NOPE...sold a sling for Joe tonight, and now working on a stab sale for Mark!:wink:


thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Mark

It's me I want a DOA!!! Silver weights, blk jaks, and 10 1/2 inches long. Can you hook a girl up?? What is the dia. on them? pm me with the amount. Thanks Bud!!!

kimmi:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

APAnTN said:


> I have lol and i think it reacts much better on the shot compaired to the smaller carbin
> 
> 
> 
> Im the only one on here that knows if things has shipped or not:wink: it will go out monday but this is the first ive heard of a extra weight I think you have a complete weight kit so you cant add anymore with that configuration
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man I appreciate it


We talked about the wieght a while back. I had three wieghts on the 24" and you had mentioned that I needed another for the 12" Total being four.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Alittle late but....Congrates Kim on the win!!!!!!!!! Butternut


----------



## icefishur96

Good Morning Team Xtreme! Here is me....


----------



## icefishur96

One more..My son's first turkey hunt. Did not see a single bird but we had about 50 deer within 20 yards. He was so excited!!


----------



## drockw

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

BEETLE GUY said:


> Alittle late but....Congrates Kim on the win!!!!!!!!! Butternut


Hey thanks bud!!

That little guy in the last pic is a doll!!!


----------



## icefishur96

Thanks Kim. That's my little Johnny, 7 now, my little buddy is growing up too fast!!


----------



## icefishur96

Jeez....do I stink?..... Where is everyone?


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Jeez....do I stink?..... Where is everyone?


Im here


----------



## bowman_77

Got off of work this morning and came home and fletched 6 GT XT Hunters for my Reezen. I had a shoot this afternoon and with the problems with my Dren LD has I opted to use my hunter set up. Got the arrows done and with out and sited it in. I meet up with my buddy on the range that was redone yesterday and updated with 20 targets. It only had ten before. We started the shoot and I was on fire. I was only down 2 points on target 11. :wink: Me not thinking went for an 14 :doh: at 32 yards. There was a small branch in front of the target about 2 foot that had and Y in it, so the plan was to shoot through the Y and bust the 14. Well thats not what happen lol I nicked the bottom of the Y and shot and 5 :nono: There wasnt nothing on the line for this shoot but braggin rights. I wound up finshing the rest of the course clean. I finshed 7 down for a 193. Not to bad for a hunter set up I havent shot since Oct. I wound up winning the shoot by 6 even had 2 open shooter that went down.:rock:


----------



## icefishur96

Just ordered a DOA for my Cyborg Joe! Can you make me another sling? I want the same style as last time( the thicker one) but in purple and flo green! I think I still have your pp addy on file.


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Just ordered a DOA for my Cyborg Joe! Can you make me another sling? I want the same style as last time( the thicker one) but in purple and flo green! I think I still have your pp addy on file.


No problem buddy. It was the cobra braid wasnt it.


----------



## icefishur96

I believe that's the one! PM me what I owe you and I will send it out this evening.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

Xtreme Team WAKE UP


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Wide awake captain! Nice shooting for a hunting setup Joe.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Wide awake captain! Nice shooting for a hunting setup Joe.


Thanks


----------



## CowboyJunkie

what tore up on the LD?


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> what tore up on the LD?


While shooting it yesterday I found the bottom limb was starting to splinter.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Nice shooting Joe! I got to looking at the board at the club today after Kim and I shot a practice round because I just wasn't feeling it. I realized we are actually holding second place by a narrow margin! We'll have to shoot our best going into the last two weeks to hang on, but worst case scenario we'll still take at least 3rd out of 32 teams!:thumb:


----------



## icefishur96

bowman_77 said:


> While shooting it yesterday I found the bottom limb was starting to splinter.


That sux Joe. I had that happen to an Evotek that I was shooting about 5 years ago. Bunch of guys just shooting in the shop one day, I happened to look down at my limb before I shot and noticed my limb was about to explode into pieces. Took about 3 months to get a set of limbs


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nice shooting Joe! I got to looking at the board at the club today after Kim and I shot a practice round because I just wasn't feeling it. I realized we are actually holding second place by a narrow margin! We'll have to shoot our best going into the last two weeks to hang on, but worst case scenario we'll still take at least 3rd out of 32 teams!:thumb:


Thanks Toby...Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> That sux Joe. I had that happen to an Evotek that I was shooting about 5 years ago. Bunch of guys just shooting in the shop one day, I happened to look down at my limb before I shot and noticed my limb was about to explode into pieces. Took about 3 months to get a set of limbs


Yeah I know what you mean. I was into about 30 mins of shooting and did a once over and seen that the Mathews logo looked like it had a new scratch on it, so I took a closer look and seen it was in fact splintering. No biggy have set being ordered in the morning.


----------



## bowman_77

Guys yall have a good one im off to bed.

Later


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I was into about 30 mins of shooting and did a once over and seen that the Mathews logo looked like it had a new scratch on it, so I took a closer look and seen it was in fact splintering. No biggy have set being ordered in the morning.


Hopefully they'll get your new set out to ya right away Joe.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nice shooting Joe! I got to looking at the board at the club today after Kim and I shot a practice round because I just wasn't feeling it. I realized we are actually holding second place by a narrow margin! We'll have to shoot our best going into the last two weeks to hang on, but worst case scenario we'll still take at least 3rd out of 32 teams!:thumb:


I think the best part is.......We are the only ones that are a guy/girl team! :wink: :59::59::sign10:

GOOD MORNING TEAM XTREME!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> well Toby is changing his combination on the safe. Kim is looking for her present.
> Tom is laughing in his chair at Toby misery


WHERE IS IT???????


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> here is me.


your hot!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning xtreme team. man i was tired yesterday. see that i was not the only one either. :mg:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bowman_77 said:


> Like 99.9% of all bows they BLOW up.


There are a few bows that held up well to dry firing. Some bows out there hold up very well. I love the feel of a lot of the Bowtechs, they are smooth and good shooting bows.


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> WHERE IS IT???????


don't tell me Tom forget it again :zip:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> don't tell me Tom forget it again :zip:



:boom:


----------



## bowman_77

hello all


----------



## icefishur96

What's up gang!


----------



## fishcatcher

hey where is everyone :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey where is everyone :mg:


Tieing slings buddy


----------



## fishcatcher

ah keeping yourself busy then.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ah keeping yourself busy then.


tring too. im tiein a turkey call layard now


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> tring too. im tiein a trucky call layard now


ok i give up. what the heck is a trucky call lanyard?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ok i give up. what the heck is a trucky call lanyard?


lol.....turkey


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> lol.....turkey


lol well i would have got it if you spell it right the first place.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol well i would have got it if you spell it right the first place.


lol...:doh:


----------



## fishcatcher

oh now you fix it too. any news about your limbs?


----------



## RattleSnake1

What's up peeps? What Tom again tonight???


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> What's up peeps? What Tom again tonight???


k are you after Tom again tonight buddy lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hey all


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> k are you after Tom again tonight buddy lol


NO....you're always first on my hit list fish.:evil: :lol:


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hey all


How goes it tonight Les?


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Les. well i got the elite xlr today. man that's bow looks great. pretty smooth too.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> NO....you're always first on my hit list fish.:evil: :lol:


good to know i'm first at something lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh now you fix it too. any news about your limbs?


My bow was ordered and my limbs will be was supposted to be too.:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Didn't catch any fish, fish


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Didn't catch any fish, fish


didn't go. was playing with the xlr. i need a cord for the rest now. didn't have any left at the house. go figure.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> How goes it tonight Les?


Good


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> didn't go. was playing with the xlr. i need a cord for the rest now. didn't have any left at the house. go figure.


I went fishing and I didn't catch anything... Glad you like your bow. What's her name


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I went fishing and I didn't catch anything... Glad you like your bow. What's her name


midnite express since she so slow lol. what were you fishing for?a


----------



## BEETLE GUY

ImKim bowless  Gotta wait till my new bows are done.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> ImKim bowless  Gotta wait till my new bows are done.


how come. though you had a couple of maitland.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> midnite express since she so slow lol. what were you fishing for?a


Cutthroat


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Cutthroat


fly fishing? i have a orvis set up myself.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> how come. though you had a couple of maitland.


Rob givith and Rob takith away


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Rob givith and Rob takith away


ahhh that stink. when is he sending you the new one?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

BEETLE GUY said:


> Rob givith and Rob takith away


Actually, it's time to cut them up for testing.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

BEETLE GUY said:


> Rob givith and Rob takith away


Actually, he needs them to test with. One of the tests will be a dry fire test. As many as she can take!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> fly fishing? i have a orvis set up myself.


It was but I sold my Sage rods so I took me spinning stuff instead.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Actually, he needs them to test with. One of the tests will be a dry fire test. As many as she can take!


i'm gonna assume he's gonna do a ultrasound test on them too? just to see if there is any stress fracture.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i'm gonna assume he's gonna do a ultrasound test on them too? just to see if there is any stress fracture.


Checking everything!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> It was but I sold my Sage rods so I took me spinning stuff instead.


hmmm spinning rod and reel. kinda like cheating isn't it. lol j/k sometime it's much easier with that gear.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Here is a pic from the fishing trip


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> hmmm spinning rod and reel. kinda like cheating isn't it. lol j/k sometime it's much easier with that gear.


All the fly guys were catching


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Anyone got a bow for sale


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Anyone got a bow for sale


what you looking for?


----------



## fishcatcher

great looking kids too. i can see they got it from mom too


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> All the fly guys were catching


well that should tell you they are eating tiny critters. midges i bet.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> What's up peeps? What Tom again tonight???


I'm here now...didn't shoot sunday or work today cause of...ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:!!!!!

I haven't been to the post office either...so don't shoot / beat me too bad!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> great looking kids too. i can see they got it from mom too


Actually, guess what two kids are mine.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'm here now...didn't shoot sunday or work today cause of...ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:!!!!!
> 
> I haven't been to the post office either...so don't shoot / beat me too bad!!!


Well that SUX Tom.....flu or did ya eat something nasty?


----------



## fishcatcher

well if it's like me then the two girls lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> well that should tell you they are eating tiny critters. midges i bet.


You're good, but... what color


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Tom.. hope you feel better soon buddy.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> well if it's like me then the two girls lol


that was no fun


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> You're good, but... what color


well not sure what is there in your part. but i would go with brown and green first. if not black next.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

That sucks Tom, hope you feel better.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> well not sure what is there in your part. but i would go with brown and green first. if not black next.


they were using a gold


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> that was no fun


nah they look alike that's all. i got two teenager girls myself. 19 and 18


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> they were using a gold


well that would be up there too. mostly black here. or roe sacs.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well that SUX Tom.....flu or did ya eat something nasty?


Not really sure...Work Tuesday's gonna SUCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! When the boss is away, well you know how it goes. Wed, Kimmi will have some mail headed her way.


----------



## engco231

anyone around Myrtle Beach SC??


----------



## fishcatcher

engco231 said:


> anyone around Myrtle Beach SC??


oh i'm close to it alright about 1200+ miles away. lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Not really sure...Work Tuesday's gonna SUCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! When the boss is away, well you know how it goes. Wed, Kimmi will have some mail headed her way.


She was on me again this afternoon about it.:doh: She isn't getting too out of hand with it yet, but by the end of the week she will be. Did you see our posts yesterday Tom about us being in second place in league?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> what you looking for?


I'm open


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I'm open


pm you buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

*Turkey/Duck call lanyards*

Hey guys tell me what you think about this turkey/duck call lanyard.


----------



## fishcatcher

well heres the new bow i traded the alien for.


----------



## bowman_77

Fish do I have somthing coming my way


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys tell me what you think about this turkey/duck call lanyard.
> View attachment 746573


Joe i think the two outside one need to be shorter. otherwise the call would hit each other. i know cause that's what happen with the one i got. other wise it looks good.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well heres the new bow i traded the alien for.


Looks good.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish do I have somthing coming my way


oh crap that's what i forgot. i was playing with the new bow today. you know how it is with new toy. sorry buddy. i'll get it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys tell me what you think about this turkey/duck call lanyard.
> View attachment 746573


I think that's cool...sending a PM in a few!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe i think the two outside one need to be shorter. otherwise the call would hit each other. i know cause that's what happen with the one i got. other wise it looks good.


Will shorten them, thanks fish


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh crap that's what i forgot. i was playing with the new bow today. you know how it is with new toy. sorry buddy. i'll get it out tomorrow morning.


:mg: No Problem buddy. I do know how it is.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> i think that's cool...sending a pm in a few!!


lol...


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Will shorten them, thanks fish


glad to let you know that. i hate the one i have. expensive calls and they would bang against each other. so i carry two instead of four. put the other in the ammo bag. that way i have them with me too.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> She was on me again this afternoon about it.:doh: She isn't getting too out of hand with it yet, but by the end of the week she will be. Did you see our posts yesterday Tom about us being in second place in league?


Yes!!! Bro thats great!! <<<---- about the league!! The mail should be there by Sat at the very latest...no way i'm gonna see daylight Tuesday!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> well heres the new bow i traded the alien for.


Nice!


----------



## bowman_77

Tom have you went and got sick on us again


----------



## bowman_77

fish has yalls snow went bye bye


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Nice!


thanks Les. think i got a good trade even it's a year older than the alien x i had.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys tell me what you think about this turkey/duck call lanyard.
> View attachment 746573


Could be a predator call holder too... Looks good! Fish is right about the lengths.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish has yalls snow went bye bye


oh yea. i went down the river last nite and it was roaring fast. up pretty high too. but i'm not counting on winter being over yet over here.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> thanks Les. think i got a good trade even it's a year older than the alien x i had.


It's hard to nock Elite, they make a good, solid bow. And yes, I have dryfired Elite and they held up!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> It's hard to nock Elite, they make a good, solid bow. And yes, I have dryfired Elite and they held up!


remind me not to buy a bow from you lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

I agree with shortening the outer ones, and being they must be cinch knots on there for changing calls out they could also be used for duck & small game CARRIERS.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> well heres the new bow i traded the alien for.


I think a Bow Rattler would look better on it, but other than that I like it a lot better than the alien.:thumb:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think a Bow Rattler would look better on it, but other than that I like it a lot better than the alien.:thumb:


lol you would think so. don't know the factory one seem to work. but it's ugly as hell though lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> remind me not to buy a bow from you lol


I only sell the bows that hold up. Hey, thinking about it, can you send me your bow:wink: Haven't tested one of those yet!

ps I dont test every bow I've owned. Last year I bought 4-5 hoyt alpha max


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> Could be a predator call holder too... Looks good! Fish is right about the lengths.





RattleSnake1 said:


> I agree with shortening the outer ones, and being they must be cinch knots on there for changing calls out they could also be used for duck & small game CARRIERS.:wink:


Thanks guys I most def will shorten them.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I only sell the bows that hold up. Hey, thinking about it, can you send me your bow:wink: Haven't tested one of those yet!
> 
> ps I dont test every bow I've owned. Last year I bought 4-5 hoyt alpha max


i'll loan you one till you get that maitland.


----------



## bowman_77

hey les how many string do you replace with all them dryfires.......how does the mathews line hold uo. lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i'll loan you one till you get that maitland.


I wanted you to send me your xlr so I could DRYFIRE it


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'll loan you one till you get that maitland.


 And have it dryfired. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I wanted you to send me your xlr so I could DRYFIRE it


lol not gonna happen


bowman_77 said:


> And have it dryfired. lol


yea i forgot he test them out that way. that's what i get for being a nice guy.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bowman_77 said:


> hey les how many string do you replace with all them dryfires.......how does the mathews line hold uo. lol


The strings hold up Great! John's Customs and Vaportrail... The last Mathews I owned was Switchback, and she was my baby:embara: Mathews never made another real bow again:wink: j/k


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom have you went and got sick on us again


Dang sure wasn't on purpose!!! Feeling a little better...slept most of the last two days.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> The strings hold up Great! John's Customs and Vaportrail... The last Mathews I owned was Switchback, and she was my baby:embara: Mathews never made another real bow again:wink: j/k


huh did they make a real bow.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bowman_77 said:


> hey les how many string do you replace with all them dryfires.......how does the mathews line hold uo. lol


The other Mathews was the Outback. What a bow!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol you would think so. don't know the *factory one seem to work. but it's ugly as hell though* lol


My thoughts EXACTLY. I think a Rattler would actually clean up the lines of the bow a little better for it fish....being the barrels where they mount up are thicker so it would almost look like your stab goes right through the bow.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> My thoughts EXACTLY. I think a Rattler would actually clean up the lines of the bow a little better for it fish....being the barrels where they mount up are thicker so it would almost look like your stab goes right through the bow.


well as soon as i find a job then i'll get one. till then it's the stock one for me. sad isn't it. no work around here either.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think a Bow Rattler would look better on it, but other than that I like it a lot better than the alien.:thumb:


Silly boy...vibekiller!!!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Silly boy...vibekiller!!!!:wink:


that's what on my guardian now :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

DAM GOOD LOOKING RIG FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that's what on my guardian now :wink:


My Pro Elite too!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Silly boy...vibekiller!!!!:wink:


All this time, I thought it was called viberkill.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> DAM GOOD LOOKING RIG FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


lol thanks Tom. i think so too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Silly boy...vibekiller!!!!:wink:


Would you like me to tell you where to shove that vibekiller??:mg: Luke's a great guy no doubt, but unfortuately in this case; a vb would about as FUGLY as the stock one being that's what they look like!:tongue:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> DAM GOOD LOOKING RIG FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


Da man has taste!


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> All this time, I thought it was called viberkill.


Nope...VibeKiller is how it izzzzz.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Da man has taste!


thanks Les. only problem is i got expensive taste but no budget now  hate being laid off from work.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I actually don't dryfire my bows:embara:...


I dryfire all of my friends bows:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> Da man has taste!


for once


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I actually don't dryfire my bows:embara:...
> 
> 
> I dryfire all of my friends bows:wink:


remind me not to loan you my bows or buy one from you. lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> thanks Les. only problem is i got expensive taste but no budget now  hate being laid off from work.


Just fined yourself a rich women that knows how to say " Yes honey, anything for you!"


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nope...VibeKiller is how it izzzzz.


RIIIIIIIIIIIGHT.....:vom:















Hey Tom...:brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

I shot that same course again this afternoon and finshed 4 down with an 196.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> for once


hey now. at least my bow is not broken :zip:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> remind me not to loan you my bows or buy one from you. lol


You can buy my bows, just don't buy my friends


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I shot that same course again this afternoon and finshed 4 down with an 196.:wink:


good shooting Joe. now is this just 20 target than?


----------



## bowman_77

rattlesnake1 said:


> riiiiiiiiiiight.....:vom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tom...:brick: :set1_rolf2:



lol.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Would you like me to tell you where to shove that vibekiller??:mg: Luke's a great guy no doubt, but unfortuately in this case; a vb would about as FUGLY as the stock one being that's what they look like!:tongue:


But....Lukes mount to the riser is alot cleaner looking than any stock one out there...ain't bashing the "rattler" or the "snake" that shoots 'em!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> RIIIIIIIIIIIGHT.....:vom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tom...:brick: :set1_rolf2:


Tom you are getting hit with alot of bricks lately lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey now. at least my bow is not broken :zip:


Hey thats a sucker punch. Ill put my hunting rig up against any bow of your pick fish.....just bring it.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good shooting Joe. now is this just 20 target than?


yeap 20 targets


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hey thats a sucker punch. Ill put my hunting rig up against any bow of your pick fish.....just bring it.:wink:


ok ok that's was below the belt


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Da man has taste!


Thanks Les...




bowman_77 said:


> for once


I hope you get your limbs fixed before the London ASA....Gonna give ya a dose of "for once" lol:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeap 20 targets


is it because you only got 20? cause most shoot i attend is 30.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> But....Lukes mount to the riser is alot cleaner looking than any stock one out there...ain't bashing the "rattler" or the "snake" that shoots 'em!!:wink:


Looking at the one on fish's bow; it looks quite a bit like a Rattler. Hmmmmmm.....what is that saying? OH....*IMMATATION* is the best form of flattery right? :chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Looking at the one on fish's bow; it looks quite a bit like a Rattler. Hmmmmmm.....what is that saying? OH....*IMMATATION* is the best form of flattery right? :chortle:


lol all i know is that the vibe. works pretty good and it's was cheap.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hey now. at least my bow is not broken :zip:





bowman_77 said:


> Hey thats a sucker punch. Ill put my hunting rig up against any bow of your pick fish.....just bring it.:wink:


UH OH :mg: Hang on a second............................:moviecorn Now I'm ready to watch!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks Les...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get your lims fixed before the London ASA....Gonna give ya a dose of "for once" lol:wink:


LOL....I guess Im gonna have to show you too. like I did the rest.:mg:


BTW i have a new bow on order. so the limbs want be a problem.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom you are getting hit with alot of bricks lately lol


Nah...they can't throw them that far with any kind of accuracy!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....I guess Im gonna have to show you too. like I did the rest.:mg:
> 
> 
> BTW i have a new bow on order. so the limbs want be a problem.:wink:


i hope you get it before the big shoot.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> is it because you only got 20? cause most shoot i attend is 30.


we have some shoot that do a 30 target course. Where I was shooting yeasterday and to day only had 12 but they changed the course around and added the rest. Lots better now.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey where's James at lately?


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....I guess Im gonna have to show you too. like I did the rest.:mg:
> 
> 
> BTW i have a new bow on order. so the limbs want be a problem.:wink:


That is until the first shot after setup and a resounding *BANG!*:mg: :doh: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....I guess Im gonna have to show you too. like I did the rest.:mg:
> 
> 
> BTW i have a new bow on order. so the limbs want be a problem.:wink:


Oh yeah...the military uses "C-4" to blow things up, BUT....you aint goin postal on me though!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> we have some shoot that do a 30 target course. Where I was shooting yeasterday and to day only had 12 but they changed the course around and added the rest. Lots better now.


never went to one that had only 20. most are 30 and a few have 40. and one had 60. man that one is long and hard too.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i hope you get it before the big shoot.


Oh yeah London is like 2 months away. the bow will be here in about 2 weeks


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> That is until the first shot after setup and a resounding *BANG!*:mg: :doh: :set1_rolf2:





12 rings only said:


> Oh yeah...the military uses "C-4" to blow things up, BUT....you aint goin postal on me though!!!


hmm Joe is getting it tonight :mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> never went to one that had only 20. most are 30 and a few have 40. and one had 60. man that one is long and hard too.


A quite a few of them around here are 28...don't know why they don't just add 2 more for an even 30. Haven't you been to a R100 yet fish? Two days in a row of 50!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> oh yeah...the military uses "c-4" to blow things up, but....you aint goin postal on me though!!!


lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> never went to one that had only 20. most are 30 and a few have 40. and one had 60. man that one is long and hard too.


90% of them around here are 20. the state shoots do a 2 day with 20 each day.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> A quite a few of them around here are 28...don't know why they don't just add 2 more for an even 30. Haven't you been to a R100 yet fish? Two days in a row of 50!:wink:


no but going to sparta one this year.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Joe...I heard ya shipped out that young man's sling.:thumb: It sounds like he's going to be ordering an X3 too!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hmm Joe is getting it tonight :mg:


Its all good. Look at the abuse I got before Columbus


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> 90% of them around here are 20. the state shoots do a 2 day with 20 each day.


man that would make it a quick shoot for sure.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> A quite a few of them around here are 28...don't know why they don't just add 2 more for an even 30. Haven't you been to a R100 yet fish? Two days in a row of 50!:wink:


I wish they would do a R100 around here


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Its all good. Look at the abuse I got before Columbus


yea don't remind me. i still have faith in James though. another crispies bet?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man that would make it a quick shoot for sure.


A 4 person group shot it today in about 2 hrs. Most of the shoots I go to take 3-4 hrs.


----------



## fishcatcher

that's about the same time for my group of four to shoot too. 3 to 4 hours for 30 though.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Joe...I heard ya shipped out that young man's sling.:thumb: It sounds like he's going to be ordering an X3 too!


sure did...thanks


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Fish, come to the Redding shoot. They had to make it a 3 day shoot because people kept on passing out:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

What type of targets do yall shoot. The ASA scoring or the IBO scoring


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Fish, come to the Redding shoot. They had to make it a 3 day shoot because people kept on passing out:wink:


are you talking about the one in pa. if so i been to that one when i was living out east.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> What type of targets do yall shoot. The ASA scoring or the IBO scoring


we just score the ten ring.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bowman_77 said:


> What type of targets do yall shoot. The ASA scoring or the IBO scoring


Talking to me? NFAA


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> we just score the ten ring.


I have a 2 day shoot in may that only scores 10,8,5 all the others score all of them


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> Talking to me? NFAA


you too


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I have a 2 day shoot in may that only scores 10,8,5 all the others score all of them


yea we score just the ten but we put x for the 12 rings. sometime it comes down to the x count like dots shooter.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> are you talking about the one in pa. if so i been to that one when i was living out east.


:nono: Ca


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> :nono: Ca


oh no way you gonna get me to go to cali. it may fall into the ocean any days. well maybe to lake castic for some of those huge bass lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Its all good. Look at the abuse I got before Columbus


NOT ME...i didn't go to culumbo land!! lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hoping for some ocean front property soon:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh no way you gonna get me to go to cali. It may fall into the ocean any days. Well maybe to lake castic for some of those huge bass lol


now your talkin some sense!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## fishcatcher

ocean front. heck you'll be underwater lol :mg::mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> now your talkin some sense!!!!!!!! Lol


you seen some of the bass they get out of there.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gotta get to bed, doiung some brick and rock work in the morning


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> ocean front. heck you'll be underwater lol :mg::mg:


I'm in the mountains:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> you seen some of the bass they get out of there.


That's down south. Not even the biggest bass are worth going down south!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I'm in the mountains:wink:


don't matter. that's going down too. and later buddy. have fun with the bricks. just don't throw one at Tom. Toby is doing a good job with that job. :zip:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> don't matter. that's going down too. and later buddy. have fun with the bricks. just don't throw one at Tom. Toby is doing a good job with that job. :zip:


If the mountain range goes, nobody will be safe.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

What happened to Toby and the guys?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you seen some of the bass they get out of there.


Hell yeah!! One of my buds went to visit family and went there to fish...2 day average was 14lbs!!!!!





BEETLE GUY said:


> Gotta get to bed, doiung some brick and rock work in the morning


Later Bill.


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys i'm off to bed. talk to you all later. 

Les that whole state is gonna go one of this day. i would move to arizona lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Gotta get to bed, doiung some brick and rock work in the morning


YUCK!ukey: Did that stuff for 8 years...5 of which was after back surgery. NO THANK YOU! haha


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hell yeah!! One of my buds went to visit family and went there to fish...2 day average was 14lbs!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later Bill.


that was Les but i'm going too now. lol later Tom.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> k guys i'm off to bed. talk to you all later.
> 
> Les that whole state is gonna go one of this day. i would move to arizona lol


That's just not nice


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> That's just not nice


i'm just giving you a heads up. buy early and you'll get some ocean front property :wink::wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> YUCK!ukey: Did that stuff for 8 years...5 of which was after back surgery. NO THANK YOU! haha


Gotta strong back! Besides, gotta make money some how.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> i'm just giving you a heads up. buy early and you'll get some ocean front property :wink::wink:


Guess I'll have to live on a boat!


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> That's just not nice


Watch the dvd 2012!!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Guess I'll have to live on a boat!


there ya go.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

:smile_red_bike:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Watch the dvd 2012!!! lol


lol see Les they even make a movie already :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

k i'm going now. later guys.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Watch the dvd 2012!!! lol


I did! I gotta get me one of those boats. I could hunt and fish in it


----------



## RattleSnake1

Have a good night Bill and Les. I have to agree here Les...CA SUX! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Guess I'll have to live on a boat!


Done that for 12 years.....Competitive bass fishin ain't what it looks like on the bass masters or the flw tour!!:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> :smile_red_bike:


C'Ya Les.:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> I did! I gotta get me one of those boats. I could hunt and fish in it


I don't think they are gonna let you shoot the critters on the "ARK"!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Have a good night Bill and Les. I have to agree here Les...CA SUX! lol


Not so bad for me. Got my wife and kids with me Beautilul land, great hunting and fishing. Did i mention my wife and kids:wink: Oh, and the mountains. It's so beautiful here!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> I don't think they are gonna let you shoot the critters on the "ARK"!!!!


Try and stop me! YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Try and stop me! YAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO!



MEDIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> MEDIC!!!!!!!!!


you call


----------



## bowman_77

you guys have a good one. Im out here.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> you call





bowman_77 said:


> you guys have a good one. Im out here.


Les is gonna need one when he starts shootin chit on da ark!!! LOL

C'ya Joe!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> you guys have a good one. Im out here.


Me too guys!!:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Me too guys!!:darkbeer:


Me too....I need some pain killers....feel like I got hit with a truck.


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Joe...I heard ya shipped out that young man's sling.:thumb: It sounds like he's going to be ordering an X3 too!


good morning everyone. I think im about over this crud ive had since Columbus I finally got over my stubborn streak and started taking some meds sunday and they have about knocked it out of me

dont be stubborn like me Tom get some meds


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> good morning everyone. I think im about over this crud ive had since Columbus I finally got over my stubborn streak and started taking some meds sunday and they have about knocked it out of me
> 
> dont be stubborn like me Tom get some meds


teach you to kiss Joe with tongue.I am glad you are over it tho.


----------



## treeman65

engco231 said:


> anyone around Myrtle Beach SC??


ABOUT 3 HRS away


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> teach you to kiss Joe with tongue.I am glad you are over it tho.


ukey:ukey: James you know all about kissing guys....


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> teach you to kiss Joe with tongue.I am glad you are over it tho.





bowman_77 said:


> ukey:ukey: James you know all about kissing guys....


:mg::mg::mg: i don't wanna know :zip::zip:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> ukey:ukey: James you know all about kissing guys....


YOUWISH BIG BOY.ukey: I beleive I was the only one that had there woman carry all there equipment plus drive then to the shoot.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> YOUWISH BIG BOY.ukey: I beleive I was the only one that had there woman carry all there equipment plus drive then to the shoot.:wink:


Thats caused your the crazy one for bring the woman. :wink:


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

do the stabs ship USPS or UPS


----------



## fishcatcher

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> do the stabs ship USPS or UPS


last set i got came from usps.


----------



## bowman_77

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> do the stabs ship USPS or UPS





fishcatcher said:


> last set i got came from usps.


Yeip the ones I have gotton came the same way but Priority Mail


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> teach you to kiss Joe with tongue.I am glad you are over it tho.


I used to like you:zip:



treeman65 said:


> YOUWISH BIG BOY.ukey: I beleive I was the only one that had there woman carry all there equipment plus drive then to the shoot.:wink:


you prob had to pay her:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> do the stabs ship USPS or UPS


i ship USPS priority


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I used to like you:zip:
> 
> 
> 
> you prob had to pay her:wink:


I 2nd that. :bartstush:


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> YOUWISH BIG BOY.ukey: I beleive I was the only one that had there woman carry all there equipment plus drive then to the shoot.:wink:


You weren't the only one


----------



## APAnTN

hey guys heres a pic of the new target stab Let me tell you they are sweet for sure









let mw know what you think


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I think I nee d a set by Augusta! LOL. Seriously looks good


----------



## corpralbarn

Great looking stabs!


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> hey guys heres a pic of the new target stab Let me tell you they are sweet for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let mw know what you think


SEND IT UP TO ME MARK AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW IF ITS SWEET:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> hey guys heres a pic of the new target stab Let me tell you they are sweet for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let mw know what you think


Looks good Mark...Did mine ship.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> hey guys heres a pic of the new target stab Let me tell you they are sweet for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let mw know what you think


LOOKS GOOD MARK.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

whats up James


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> whats up james


not much


----------



## icefishur96

Mark, those look great! I wish I would have seen those before I ordered my DOA!


----------



## APAnTN

corpralbarn said:


> Great looking stabs!


thanks man



bowman_77 said:


> Looks good Mark...Did mine ship.:wink:


you have to order and PAY for one before they ship :wink:


treeman65 said:


> LOOKS GOOD MARK.:darkbeer:


I think i will be able to put yours together thursday



icefishur96 said:


> Mark, those look great! I wish I would have seen those before I ordered my DOA!


I can build you one of them too. I will be posting a pic of my new hunting configuration thursday:wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

lloooks good mark havent been on here in a few days been tinkering with my bow getting it ready for turkey season opening saturday... ended up getting a pack of the wasp jackhammers to try out and got everything ready and was trying to get it sighted in today and my screw that holds my gang elevation decided it wwanted to strip out and it wont tighten up so now i got to try and figure out a new sight to get.....hmmmm anybody use copper john hunting sights or the truglo rangerover sight??


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> lloooks good mark havent been on here in a few days been tinkering with my bow getting it ready for turkey season opening saturday... ended up getting a pack of the wasp jackhammers to try out and got everything ready and was trying to get it sighted in today and my screw that holds my gang elevation decided it wwanted to strip out and it wont tighten up so now i got to try and figure out a new sight to get.....hmmmm anybody use copper john hunting sights or the truglo rangerover sight??


spot hogg hogg it and real deal for me Josh.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

yeah ive had a hogg it i was tossing up getting another one of those problem is i would have to order it and i need it by saturday


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah ive had a hogg it i was tossing up getting another one of those problem is i would have to order it and i need it by saturday


get one of the classified. have them ship express or overnight. lots of them are for sales i see.


----------



## treeman65

Whats going on


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> Whats going on


nothing much James. and what's wrong with your sig?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much James. and what's wrong with your sig?


what do you mean.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> what do you mean.


yea i see you fix it now. lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

What's up fellas? Hey James......you get that release tuned in yet?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea i see you fix it now. lol


i dont feel like working this week.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> What's up fellas? Hey James......you get that release tuned in yet?


yes but I changed it to a trigger.I shot a field round yesterday with it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> yes but I changed it to a trigger.I shot a field round yesterday with it.


Couldn't get it to feel right in the BT mode?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Couldn't get it to feel right in the BT mode?


I was messing around yesterday and grabbed my hunting release once I did that my groups were exceptional good.So I decide to try the attraction that way and looks loike I might be shooting a trigger the rest of the season.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> yes but I changed it to a trigger.I shot a field round yesterday with it.


what carter is this again?


----------



## fishcatcher

never mind i see now. lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I was messing around yesterday and grabbed my hunting release once I did that my groups were exceptional good.So I decide to try the attraction that way and looks loike I might be shooting a trigger the rest of the season.


I hear ya on that bud. I had been playing with Kim's Fit's Me Too, and though I love the feel of the shot with it, I was having problems with my hand covering it. It got to the point I'd be moving my hand at full draw looking for the dang trigger! I went back to my Scott after some struggling and busted 4 nocks in two rounds. I'll still be looking for an Insatiable 2 being it's the same shape as Kim's but bigger, but until then...the Scott has the nod.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

Toby have you try the chocolate add. or lite?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I hear ya on that bud. I had been playing with Kim's Fit's Me Too, and though I love the feel of the shot with it, I was having problems with my hand covering it. It got to the point I'd be moving my hand at full draw looking for the dang trigger! I went back to my Scott after some struggling and busted 4 nocks in two rounds. I'll still be looking for an Insatiable 2 being it's the same shape as Kim's but bigger, but until then...the Scott has the nod.:wink:


I shot a 243 and a 246 yesterday on the field round.I was told a high 250-260 is a good round which this was only my 3rd field round.The 246 I shot was with 2-zeros too,lol which was not cause of the release. I forgot to set my sight on the 80 yd and shot it for 65yd. The other one I did not compensate for the wind and shot off the target.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> Toby have you try the chocolate add. or lite?


Yep...I have 2 cousins that are shooting both of those, and I didn't like the feel of them. I've actually found I like the feel of the ring around my finger on Kim's release, and the Insatiable 2 is the same thing only larger. The one cousin had his Choc. Lite go through his Alien X and it crushed the roller guard.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep...I have 2 cousins that are shooting both of those, and I didn't like the feel of them. I've actually found I like the feel of the ring around my finger on Kim's release, and the Insatiable 2 is the same thing only larger. The one cousin had his Choc. Lite go through his Alien X and it crushed the roller guard.


lol my buddy did the same thing. only broke his cable slide on the commander.


----------



## RattleSnake1

James...you've been gone for a while. Kim kinda gave ya a new nickname. THE BUCKET TRUCK imp: :set1_rolf2: Rather fitting with all the crack ho's you encounter!:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> James...you've been gone for a while. Kim kinda gave ya a new nickname. THE BUCKET TRUCK imp: :set1_rolf2: Rather fitting with all the crack ho's you encounter!:chortle:


lolllllllllllllllllllll tell her thanks.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> James...you've been gone for a while. Kim kinda gave ya a new nickname. THE BUCKET TRUCK imp: :set1_rolf2: Rather fitting with all the crack ho's you encounter!:chortle:


i spent alot of time at the hospital the last few day with my buddy.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i spent alot of time at the hospital the last few day with my buddy.


How's he doin? Do the docs figure they got it all or under control?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> How's he doin? Do the docs figure they got it all or under control?


they let him go home yesterday and the doctor seems real confident that they got it all.Still dont know if he is going to have to go thru kemo or not.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> they let him go home yesterday and the doctor seems real confident that they got it all.Still dont know if he is going to have to go thru kemo or not.


Hopefully they got it all, and he doesn't have to deal with chemo...that's harsh! Had to watch my dad go through both chemo and radiation, and it just awful....hope pulls through it strong.


----------



## treeman65

thanks


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hopefully they got it all, and he doesn't have to deal with chemo...that's harsh! Had to watch my dad go through both chemo and radiation, and it just awful....hope pulls through it strong.


I am having a hard time decide if I should go to TX or not just dont know if I should go away right now.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I am having a hard time decide if I should go to TX or not just dont know if I should go away right now.


When is the TX shoot again? I know what you're saying James....ya feel guilty for not being there, and yet....it may be you need to get away for a little bit. Tough call bud.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> When is the TX shoot again? I know what you're saying James....ya feel guilty for not being there, and yet....it may be you need to get away for a little bit. Tough call bud.


week from this saturday.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> week from this saturday.


You'll figure it out bud.....perhaps he'll start feeling better, and they got it all. How's your aunt doing?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> You'll figure it out bud.....perhaps he'll start feeling better, and they got it all. How's your aunt doing?


she is doing ok/


----------



## RattleSnake1

That's good to hear bud! Perhaps we should move on to something a little less dismal perhaps? You have a PM BTW James.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

good morning guys and gals


----------



## Admiral Vixen

APAnTN said:


> good morning guys and gals


Good Morning!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Good morning all!!!


----------



## treeman65

good night you all lol


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning all. happy st. patrick day too.


----------



## fishcatcher

Mark when is that contest? you know the one that name your new stab. and is staffer allow to enter?


----------



## bowman_77

Whats up fish


----------



## fishcatcher

nothing much Joe. and you?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much Joe. and you?


Just tring to stay busy here at the F.H.


----------



## fishcatcher

ah i see. how long you got to stay there? and yes i did remember the stamp this time too lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ah i see. how long you got to stay there? and yes i did remember the stamp this time too lol


LOL....I will be here till 7am tomorrow and back again Friday for another 24


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....I will be here till 7am tomorrow and back again Friday for another 24


geez long shift there buddy. i hope you bring lots of para cord with you.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> geez long shift there buddy. i hope you bring lots of para cord with you.


I did when I 1st started or wanna try somthing new, but most of the time I dont. Just to much stuff to lug around.



On them arrows the pin nocks will be in a plastic bag so you can install them the way you want. Some like to glue some dont..I use the plastic idea


----------



## fishcatcher

are you telling me that the insert are not glue yet? if so no biggie.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> are you telling me that the insert are not glue yet? if so no biggie.


Fish they have 90 gr. nibbs glued in and the nock end has the 2413 G nock uni bushing that have a snug fit so they can be removed. You said you wanted pin nocks so I was going to change them out. No I never glue the nock ends of any target arrown in. But thats just me.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh ok that's fine. pretty sure i'll have to cut them down anyway.


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> Mark when is that contest? you know the one that name your new stab. and is staffer allow to enter?


Ill prob start it tomorrow Fish and yes the staffers are welcome to enter


----------



## 08toxikshooter

mark is there gonna be a thread here on at to name it?


----------



## APAnTN

08toxikshooter said:


> mark is there gonna be a thread here on at to name it?


yep there sure will be Ill let you all know when i start it up

Mark


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> Ill prob start it tomorrow Fish and yes the staffers are welcome to enter


great. you might as well send it to me. i got the winner already. 


gonna call it JOE WHOOPING STICK :mg: lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> great. you might as well send it to me. i got the winner already.
> 
> 
> gonna call it JOE WHOOPING STICK :mg: lol


LOL better yet. '' FISH STICK "


----------



## treeman65

whats up


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> whats up


not much how about you.


----------



## bowman_77

I got my set of string the other day ( the set I won ) from Sixx String man them are some great looking strings. Cant wait to my limbs come in  so I can put the on.


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey guys, hows it goin??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hey guys, hows it goin??


its going....how about you


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> its going....how about you


OK...so far, I got stuck at the shop!!! <------<<< means i didn't get to the PO...FISH is gonna laugh and Toby / Kims gonna stroke!!! lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> OK...so far, I got stuck at the shop!!! <------<<< means i didn't get to the PO...FISH is gonna laugh and Toby / Kims gonna stroke!!! lol


LOL if you keep on, you gonna need to hide from Kim


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL if you keep on, you gonna need to hide from Kim


Nah...Fish has that all wrapped up!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nah...Fish has that all wrapped up!!


lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> LOL if you keep on, you gonna need to hide from Kim


how can you guys be so scared of such a sweet girl.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> how can you guys be so scared of such a sweet girl.


Not me...I have no beef with Kim.:wink:


----------



## drockw

Let's help mark out here and give some reviews and vote!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1174699


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Let's help mark out here and give some reviews and vote!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1174699


Dang you beat me to it.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> how can you guys be so scared of such a sweet girl.


I'm not at all...And your right, shes a sweetheart!!


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Let's help mark out here and give some reviews and vote!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1174699


done deal


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> Dang you beat me to it.:wink:


Were not looking too hot on that poll, let's gets some more votes in and help spread the word.


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Were not looking too hot on that poll, let's gets some more votes in and help spread the word.


Done also!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Done also!!


Me too! I wanted to quote that guy going on about SS saying just order another bar for hunting. Ummmmmmm...HELLOOOOOOOOO??? The X3 is EXACTLY that...covers everything from short & compact to full out 12" for the max in Bowhunter Class....clearly the X3 is the most versatile hunting/target stab made.:thumb:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> OK...so far, I got stuck at the shop!!! <------<<< means i didn't get to the PO...FISH is gonna laugh and Toby / Kims gonna stroke!!! lol


Thanks for nuthin ya JERKHOLE!:angry: :set1_punch:



12 rings only said:


> Nah...Fish has that all wrapped up!!


I :dontknow: you may be getting there after this stunt! 




12 rings only said:


> I'm not at all...And your right, shes a sweetheart!!


You may not think so if you keep messing with her! You know the saying about a woman's scorn right?:evil: :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Me too! I wanted to quote that guy going on about SS saying just order another bar for hunting. Ummmmmmm...HELLOOOOOOOOO??? The X3 is EXACTLY that...covers everything from short & compact to full out 12" for the max in Bowhunter Class....clearly the X3 is the most versatile hunting/target stab made.:thumb:


Yes it is....... Some folks just dont understand


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks for nuthin ya JERKHOLE!:angry: :set1_punch:
> 
> 
> 
> I :dontknow: you may be getting there after this stunt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not think so if you keep messing with her! You know the saying about a woman's scorn right?:evil: :mg:


DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So tell us how you really feal????


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks for nuthin ya JERKHOLE!:angry: :set1_punch:
> 
> 
> 
> I :dontknow: you may be getting there after this stunt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not think so if you keep messing with her! You know the saying about a woman's scorn right?:evil: :mg:



lol.:behindsof


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> OK...so far, I got stuck at the shop!!! <------<<< means i didn't get to the PO...FISH is gonna laugh and Toby / Kims gonna stroke!!! lol


i knew you would do something like this



bowman_77 said:


> LOL if you keep on, you gonna need to hide from Kim


actually he's gonna have to hide from Toby. i can see some bricks coming 


12 rings only said:


> Nah...Fish has that all wrapped up!!


oh no buddy. looks like you got this won. lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So tell us how you really feal????


You don't live with her! She's been getting worse every day asking what it is, and she keeps getting more and more frustrated when I won't tell her. She might be small, but she's all fireball! :flame: I can see it now when she reads this tomorrow morning.... :set1_violent002: I'll just leave her your phone number to call up up Tom!  :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i knew you would do something like this


And just how many bows did you set up and sell today???:wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks for nuthin ya JERKHOLE!:angry: :set1_punch:
> 
> 
> 
> I :dontknow: you may be getting there after this stunt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not think so if you keep messing with her! You know the saying about a woman's scorn right?:evil: :mg:


you go boy.


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom just make sure you get it out to the postal by the weekend. :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> And just how many bows did you set up and sell today???:wink:


just one maybe lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you go boy.


YOU BETCHA! Catch Tom!:brick: :nyah:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You don't live with her! She's been getting worse every day asking what it is, and she keeps getting more and more frustrated when I won't tell her. She might be small, but she's all fireball! :flame: I can see it now when she reads this tomorrow morning.... :set1_violent002: I'll just leave her your phone number to call up up Tom!  :wink:


I'll answer it....


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> You don't live with her! She's been getting worse every day asking what it is, and she keeps getting more and more frustrated when I won't tell her. She might be small, but she's all fireball! :flame: I can see it now when she reads this tomorrow morning.... :set1_violent002: I'll just leave her your phone number to call up up Tom!  :wink:


lol i can see her doing this too. so i'm gonna say hi ya Kim  now so she can see it in the morning .



that's right guys. a little brownie points :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i can see her doing this too. so i'm gonna say hi ya Kim  now so she can see it in the morning .
> 
> 
> 
> that's right guys. a little brownie points :darkbeer:


FISH is not gonna help any.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol i can see her doing this too. so i'm gonna say hi ya Kim  now so she can see it in the morning .
> 
> 
> 
> that's right guys. a little brownie points :darkbeer:


Poor...POOR fish....she's been with me too long bud. She'll simply turn around and kick ya in the head for tryin to kiss her :moon:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> FISH is not gonna help any.


well it can't hurt either lol


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Poor...POOR fish....she's been with me too long bud. She'll simply turn around and kick ya in the head for tryin to kiss her :moon:


lol


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol i can see her doing this too. so i'm gonna say hi ya Kim  now so she can see it in the morning .
> 
> 
> 
> that's right guys. a little brownie points :darkbeer:


I would have never tought of you as an arse kisser.ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I would have never tought of you as an arse kisser.ukey:


James what color combo is your new C4


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Poor...POOR fish....she's been with me too long bud. She'll simply turn around and kick ya in the head for tryin to kiss her :moon:


that is messed up but good.


----------



## txarcher1

drockw said:


> Let's help mark out here and give some reviews and vote!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1174699


*Done*


----------



## bowman_77

Tom...I have been looking at some hotels in London what is a good area.

James where have you stayed in the past.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James what color combo is your new C4


red
and I just got new red and white strings for it.Im waiting on a cam then that will be my 3d bow and the other one is going to be setup for field.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Tom...I have been looking at some hotels in London what is a good area.
> 
> James where have you stayed in the past.


at pizzia hut,lolllllllllllllukey:ukey:ukey:
i will have to look tomorrow to see I think days inn.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> at pizzia hut,lolllllllllllllukey:ukey:ukey:
> i will have to look tomorrow to see I think days inn.


No hut for me.:zip:

Let me know. have you made up your mind if your going to TX


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> No hut for me.:zip:
> 
> Let me know. have you made up your mind if your going to TX


looks like I am not going to TX my buddy is back in the hospital.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom...I have been looking at some hotels in London what is a good area.
> 
> James where have you stayed in the past.


I haven't stayed up there yet...


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> looks like I am not going to TX my buddy is back in the hospital.


Dang sorry to hear that.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> looks like I am not going to TX my buddy is back in the hospital.


sorry to hear this James. hope he will get well soon.


----------



## drockw

RattleSnake1 said:


> Me too! I wanted to quote that guy going on about SS saying just order another bar for hunting. Ummmmmmm...HELLOOOOOOOOO??? The X3 is EXACTLY that...covers everything from short & compact to full out 12" for the max in Bowhunter Class....clearly the X3 is the most versatile hunting/target stab made.:thumb:


Yep!

Looks like we are 2nd in the poll now!!! Not bad bc the other stab makers in that poll make incredible stuff as well!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> looks like I am not going to TX my buddy is back in the hospital.


That SUX James.....perhaps they should have kept him in a little longer in the first place.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you go boy.





fishcatcher said:


> Tom just make sure you get it out to the postal by the weekend. :mg:





fishcatcher said:


> just one maybe lol





RattleSnake1 said:


> YOU BETCHA! Catch Tom!:brick: :nyah:


azz holes....lol


----------



## fishcatcher

drockw said:


> Yep!
> 
> Looks like we are 2nd in the poll now!!! Not bad bc the other stab makers in that poll make incredible stuff as well!


they all are pretty good. i just can't get past that ugly round dish in front.


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Yep!
> 
> Looks like we are 2nd in the poll now!!! Not bad bc the other stab makers in that poll make incredible stuff as well!


And have been building them alot longer too!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> azz holes....lol


hey that second qoute doesn't belong there. that was a answer i gave you about selling bow.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> azz holes....lol


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey that second qoute doesn't belong there. that was a answer i gave you about selling bow.


I know....i did sell 5 set ups today though!! I quoted that one by mistake.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I know....i did sell 5 set ups today though!! I quoted that one by mistake.


that's alot of bow in one day. what brand were they?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> that's alot of bow in one day. what brand were they?


3 Hoyts, 1 Parker, 1 used 2009 Mathews


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> 3 Hoyts, 1 Parker, 1 used 2009 Mathews


so four boat anchors and one parker


----------



## bowman_77

Does anyone have a TROPHY TAKER 2 HOLE SPRING STEEL REST 

they wanna part ways with or something in that line.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> so four boat anchors and one parker


:moviecorn Let the games begin...and fish wonders why he always needs to hide.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Does anyone have a TROPHY TAKER 2 HOLE SPRING STEEL REST
> 
> they wanna part ways with or something in that line.


no spring steel but i have a lost camo tt two holes one.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so four boat anchors and one parker


Easy!!!!!!!!!!:zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> :moviecorn Let the games begin...and fish wonders why he always needs to hide.


lol i don't know what you talking about buddy :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey Joe....guess everybodys to busy haven fun about the "mailman" to notice anything new around here!!!!


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> so four boat anchors and one parker


easy there.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> so four boat anchors and one parker


looks to me like 4 blow ups and a mighty fine shooting machine


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Does anyone have a TROPHY TAKER 2 HOLE SPRING STEEL REST
> 
> they wanna part ways with or something in that line.


I just may...gotta check.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Hey Joe....guess everybodys to busy haven fun about the "mailman" to notice anything new around here!!!!


what is it in your sig?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> no spring steel but i have a lost camo tt two holes one.


thanks fish.... but looking for black


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hey Joe....guess everybodys to busy haven fun about the "mailman" to notice anything new around here!!!!


Yeah I see that.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> looks to me like 4 blow ups and a mighty fine shooting machine


yea parker does make a nice bow  lol


----------



## treeman65

treeman65 said:


> red
> and I just got new red and white strings for it.Im waiting on a cam then that will be my 3d bow and the other one is going to be setup for field.


i think we have been at days inn each time we hav been there.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> thanks fish.... but looking for black


yea i figure you were. that why it's sitting on the shelf here too lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I just may...gotta check.


Please do....


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Does anyone have a TROPHY TAKER 2 HOLE SPRING STEEL REST
> 
> they wanna part ways with or something in that line.


I think James shoots them...he's the only one I know of here that does.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I just may...gotta check.


how about 2413 easton 110 gr nibbs:wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think James shoots them...he's the only one I know of here that does.


yes I do but Joe is backwards.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea parker does make a nice bow  lol


HAHA notta talking about Parker. :moon:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> how about 2413 easton 110 gr nibbs:wink:


nope sorry. only got nibbs for fat boy and victory. 100 and 80


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i think we have been at days inn each time we hav been there.


Thanks buddy..I was looking at that one....You are going right


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes I do but Joe is backwards.


well dang thats no good.....I have some 100 gr. nibbs in the 2413


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yes I do but Joe is backwards.


And no Joe shoots on the right side of the bow.:wink: you the one thats backwards


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nope sorry. only got nibbs for fat boy and victory. 100 and 80


Fish 2413 is the same sizes as the Victorys X-Ringers


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish 2413 is the same sizes as the Victorys X-Ringers


well you can tell i don't shoot alum.  beside they are too light for him.


----------



## 12 rings only

Easy on the Parkers...i gotta Side Kick XP set up for my 9 year old!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Fish 2413 is the same sizes as the Victorys X-Ringers


you are right but I was told the easton nibbs fit better and with 110 i could get alittle better foc.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Easy on the Parkers...i gotta Side Kick XP set up for my 9 year old!!:wink:


i still have a 03 ultra lite 31. nice little bow too.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> how about 2413 easton 110 gr nibbs:wink:


Use 90 grain X-Cutter points with 20 grain weights!!! Thats what i got in mine.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what is it in your sig?





bowman_77 said:


> Yeah I see that.


yes sir!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks buddy..I was looking at that one....You are going right


planning on it.. Those 2413 points are they easton that you have?If so can you wiegh one and tell me what they wiegh


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you are right but I was told the easton nibbs fit better and with 110 i could get alittle better foc.


Thats what the 100 gr. nibbs are that I have are. I bought them to try out but I liked how the Victory nibbs fit better. But there good for back ups case I lose a point.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> yes sir!!!!!!!


congrats then buddy :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well you can tell i don't shoot alum.  beside they are too light for him.


Fish wasnt tring to be a smart azz just let yah know they where the same size.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Use 90 grain X-Cutter points with 20 grain weights!!! Thats what i got in mine.


in the xringers?


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish wasnt tring to be a smart azz just let yah know they where the same size.:wink:


didn't take it as one buddy. thanks all the same


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Please do....


Can't seen to find it rite now...but it's around here somewhere!! I'll look some more after work.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Can't seen to find it rite now...but it's around here somewhere!! I'll look some more after work.


uh oh Joe. it's gonna take him a week to mail it :zip:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> in the xringers?


Yeap the X Cutter points will take weights ...... and the points I have are 100 gr.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> in the xringers?


Yap!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Can't seen to find it rite now...but it's around here somewhere!! I'll look some more after work.


Thats fine..Thanks Tom




fishcatcher said:


> uh oh Joe. it's gonna take him a week to mail it :zip:


Thats fine also...I want need it till my bow gets here.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

well then that works out fine for you.


----------



## bowman_77

I have the Mathews converterable on my LD and like it, but I wanna do way with a drop a way rest. Been hearing to many horror stories about them going out. Dont want to drive 300 mile and have a rest end my weekend. If yah know what I mean.

Had a buddy that it happen to in Columbus. I would have been pissed.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I have the Mathews converterable on my LD and like it, but I wanna do way with a drop a way rest. Been hearing to many horror stories about them going out. Dont want to drive 300 mile and have a rest end my weekend. If yah know what I mean.
> 
> Had a buddy that it happen to in Columbus. I would have been pissed.


i always carry two bows on long distant shoot.


----------



## bowman_77

I will to as soon as I can get the $$$$$ to buy me another target sight and scope. The LD will be my back up. I could now but its a hunter set up.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I will to as soon as I can get the $$$$$ to buy me another target sight and scope. The LD will be my back up. I could now but its a hunter set up.


oh i though you had two target bow. sorry


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap the X Cutter points will take weights ...... and the points I have are 100 gr.


thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> uh oh Joe. it's gonna take him a week to mail it :zip:


maybe two!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh i though you had two target bow. sorry


Not yet....But soon.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> maybe two!!


lol you say it not me.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I will to as soon as I can get the $$$$$ to buy me another target sight and scope. The LD will be my back up. I could now but its a hunter set up.


have your c4 yet


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> maybe two!!


hold on now I can deal with one but not 2


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> have your c4 yet


Not yet.....It was ordered on Monday. They said about 2 weeks.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> maybe two!!


Just ask Kim.....hey Joe...you know X-mas is coming too so don't hold your breath! :mg: :zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Just ask Kim.....hey Joe...you know X-mas is coming too so don't hold your breath! :mg: :zip:


lol maybe he'll get in sooner. 


don't hold your breathe Joe :zip:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Just ask Kim.....hey Joe...you know X-mas is coming too so don't hold your breath! :mg: :zip:


lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol maybe he'll get in sooner.
> 
> 
> don't hold your breathe Joe :zip:


LOL....I have faith in Tom....I have gotton a few items from him and he has been Johnny on the spot for me.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....I have faith in Tom....I have gotton a few items from him and he has been Johnny on the spot for me.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


me too well except that one thing lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> me too well except that one thing lol


Oh chit...........go fletch yourself with those PINK and yellow feathers i sent you and fly somewhere!!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> Oh chit...........go fletch yourself with those PINK and yellow feathers i sent you and fly somewhere!!! lol





RattleSnake1 said:


> Just ask Kim.....hey Joe...you know X-mas is coming too so don't hold your breath! :mg: :zip:


Fish has enough for you to fly away too!!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh chit...........go fletch yourself with those PINK and yellow feathers i sent you and fly somewhere!!! lol


lol i knew i get your response to that. and i did fletch those pink one up already :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i knew i get your response to that. and i did fletch those pink one up already :wink:


I bet they look good.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I bet they look good.


i was gonna put a wrap on them. decided not to. and yes they look good. haven't done any yellow yet.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Fish has enough for you to fly away too!!!:wink:


Nah....I'll just tell Kim you're not gonna ship for another two days and turn her loose on ya! :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah....I'll just tell Kim you're not gonna ship for another two days and turn her loose on ya! :wink:


ouch


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah....I'll just tell Kim you're not gonna ship for another two days and turn her loose on ya! :wink:


That's ok.....i'll PM her and let her know the TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Yall be safe. Talk to yall later. Im off to bed.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe. i though you are at the F. H. still. unless they got beds there too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> That's ok.....i'll PM her and let her know the TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah??? What truth is that?? That you take forever and a day to ship something out? :mg: Rather low blow just to build some suspense, and holding out on a girl of all things.....yep you deserve it!:brick: 


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm off to bed too guys. talk to you all later.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yall be safe. Talk to yall later. Im off to bed.


Later Joe and Bill


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah??? What truth is that?? That you take forever and a day to ship something out? :mg: Rather low blow just to build some suspense, and holding out on a girl of all things.....yep you deserve it!:brick:
> 
> 
> :set1_rolf2:


What...that i felt bad Monday, and didn't take a lunch break Tuesday...then got stuck for seven friggin hours in the shop doing what MOST of the shooters don't do....next time i'll just say PISS on it all and i'm going to the PO...PO'ed!! lol Also had to wait on something to put in da box...without them it would be useless!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Have a good night Toby...headed to the land of...


----------



## RattleSnake1

I know bud...I'm just messin with ya. Kim's gonna flip!:zip:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> I know bud...I'm just messin with ya. Kim's gonna flip!:zip:


IT"S ALL GOOD TOM :wink:

Good Morning Team Xtreme...


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Does anyone have a TROPHY TAKER 2 HOLE SPRING STEEL REST
> 
> they wanna part ways with or something in that line.


I don't know if that is what is coming on my Equalizer. But, if it is it is yours!  If it ever gets here. They must be on the same Postal Plan as TOM.....j/k


----------



## BEETLE GUY

How do you quote more than one post at a time?


----------



## APAnTN

drockw said:


> Let's help mark out here and give some reviews and vote!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1174699


thanks for putting the link up 



fishcatcher said:


> so four boat anchors and one parker


They sale bait there too:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> How do you quote more than one post at a time?


By hiting the button on the right side of the quote button. just hit that button on all the post you wanna quote and then post a comment like you nor.would


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> I don't know if that is what is coming on my Equalizer. But, if it is it is yours!  If it ever gets here. They must be on the same Postal Plan as TOM.....j/k


Ok thanks Kim


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> later Joe. i though you are at the F. H. still. unless they got beds there too.


Yeap we have beds here too.:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

:lol3::fish1: Are you here??


----------



## BEETLE GUY

OK, is Kim all that tuff? ...

Ok fish, I asked:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

Ok guys heres the new hunting stab that I will be needng help naming. I will try to get the thread started tomorrow. What do you all think.


----------



## icefishur96

Got my Cyborg today guys, and gals!!! Mark made me up a D.O.A. and Joe has a sling on the way!! I haven't even shot it yet. Too many kids in the basement tonight.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Ok guys heres the new hunting stab that I will be needng help naming. I will try to get the thread started tomorrow. What do you all think.


looks good:darkbeer:


----------



## icefishur96

One word comes to mind when I see that thing Mark........The....." Eliminator"!!!! looks great!


----------



## treeman65

icefishur96 said:


> Got my Cyborg today guys, and gals!!! Mark made me up a D.O.A. and Joe has a sling on the way!! I haven't even shot it yet. Too many kids in the basement tonight.


nice looking bow.


----------



## icefishur96

Thanks James!!


----------



## bowman_77

whats up guys


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Ok guys heres the new hunting stab that I will be needng help naming. I will try to get the thread started tomorrow. What do you all think.


Looks great


----------



## BEETLE GUY

APAnTN said:


> Ok guys heres the new hunting stab that I will be needng help naming. I will try to get the thread started tomorrow. What do you all think.


I like the new target but really don't like how this looks. Sorry man.


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya folks. what news. 

Mark in on the fench with the new hunting stab. really like the doa looks better. guess i have to see one in person to decide. and i still like to call it 

JOE WHOOPING STICK


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey fellas.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey Toby. is Kim up or is she sleeping?


----------



## treeman65

hey toby


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya James. is your buddy doing any better?


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hey Toby. is Kim up or is she sleeping?


She's gone to bed....she wants pics of your Guardian....cams and especially the cable slide. She's having contact issues with her cables, and I'm thinking we need to flip the cams again, but I'll wait to see what yours looks like.

HIYA James!


----------



## fishcatcher

what is her fletching hitting the cables?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> She's gone to bed....she wants pics of your Guardian....cams and especially the cable slide. She's having contact issues with her cables, and I'm thinking we need to flip the cams again, but I'll wait to see what yours looks like.
> 
> HIYA James!


what cable slide is she using


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya James. is your buddy doing any better?


no he had a rough day


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> no he had a rough day


man i hate to hear that. sorry buddy.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> what is her fletching hitting the cables?





treeman65 said:


> what cable slide is she using


Her fletching isn't hitting the cables....the cables themselves are rubbing. Her cable slide is an 09 Bowtech slide, and from I understand they're better than the older models, but they're still touching.


----------



## fishcatcher

try the hoyt one. got one on the commander and it's work pretty good. i have the factory one on the guardian still


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> no he had a rough day


What a bummer James. Did he get some kind of infection, or is he having trouble from the surgery?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Her fletching isn't hitting the cables....the cables themselves are rubbing. Her cable slide is an 09 Bowtech slide, and from I understand they're better than the older models, but they're still touching.


i used a saunders hyper gliude on both the commander and guardian but I didnt mess with an 09. This slide gave you plenty of clearance.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> What a bummer James. Did he get some kind of infection, or is he having trouble from the surgery?


blood count is still low


----------



## fishcatcher

yea the saunder works too. did it always rub before or is this just recent. the slide could be worn out too.


----------



## treeman65

Toby guess what I just did,lol:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> blood count is still low


James what does he have? i must have missed it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i used a saunders hyper gliude on both the commander and guardian but I didnt mess with an 09. This slide gave you plenty of clearance.


The 09 Bowtech slide looks about the same as the Hoyt one fish. We're looking at both the Saunders and Mach 5 trying to figure something out for it though...thanks fellas.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James what does he have? i must have missed it.


they did surgery for colon cancer but think they got all of that.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> The 09 Bowtech slide looks about the same as the Hoyt one fish. We're looking at both the Saunders and Mach 5 trying to figure something out for it though...thanks fellas.


if you go with the saunders you will need to retune cause of it putting more pressure on the cables.They do work grreat I used them on my hunting and 3d bow.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> they did surgery for colon cancer but think they got all of that.


oh man hope they got it all out. my dad pass from that. only take six month and he was gone.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> they did surgery for colon cancer but think they got all of that.


It's a very invasive surgery, and a rough recovery. I know a couple people that went through it, and it was some extensive time to recover, but they DID recover.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> if you go with the saunders you will need to retune cause of it putting more pressure on the cables.They do work grreat I used them on my hunting and 3d bow.


yea i was gonna mention this. the hoyt one seem to put less pressure. at least from what i can tell.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> oh man hope they got it all out. my dad pass from that. only take six month and he was gone.


thanks I went thru it with my best freind 2 yrs ago.


----------



## treeman65

Toby I junked something tonight


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Toby I junked something tonight


Oh boy...what did you do? Did ya send the Attraction through the bow or something??:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> Toby I junked something tonight


don't tell me it's that new release


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy...what did you do? Did ya send the Attraction through the bow or something??:mg:


heck no I know enough not to do that,lol I trade it cause that is the poorest design to change from bt to trigger.I talk to Forest about it.


----------



## treeman65

I could set my sweet spot to shoot as a trigger that way.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> heck no I know enough not to do that,lol I trade it cause that is the poorest design to change from bt to trigger.I talk to Forest about it.


really. lots of folks love that release.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I could set my sweet spot to shoot as a trigger that way.


Did you give him any design ideas? So what DID you junk????:dontknow:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Did you give him any design ideas? So what DID you junk????:dontknow:


they need to do it so you can actually have it set like a trigger.This way it is just firing when you push the safe in and if you compare it to the just b cuz there is a world of difference.I suggested to him awhile ago to make a bt with a safety maybe that is the only way to have it do both.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Did you give him any design ideas? So what DID you junk????:dontknow:


didnt actually junk anything but I did get rid of it.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> really. lots of folks love that release.


its not a bad release but not a good design to work both ways.I guess if you want both you need to sacrifice somewhere.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> didnt actually junk anything but I did get rid of it.


i hope it wasn't to a good buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> its not a bad release but not a good design to work both ways.I guess if you want both you need to sacrifice somewhere.


you got that right. either pure bt or thumb.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> didnt actually junk anything but I did get rid of it.


Ahhhhhh....now I got ya. For me it would have been that I ousted something from my arsenal....when I JUNK something...there's no coming back from that!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ahhhhhh....now I got ya. For me it would have been that I ousted something from my arsenal....when I JUNK something...there's no coming back from that!:mg: :chortle:


I am probably crazy with the way I am shooting the just b cuz but I have an evo plus comming.


----------



## fishcatcher

wonder wheres the rest of the guys are. asleep i guess.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I am probably crazy with the way I am shooting the just b cuz but I have an evo plus comming.


Ya gotta respect the streak James......if something's workin for ya....ride her til she bucks ya!! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

I found the point that I was asking about last night.
the easton 7% nibbs weigh 110 gr


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ya gotta respect the streak James......if something's workin for ya....ride her til she bucks ya!! :set1_rolf2:


i better not go there seeing there are woman that read this,:zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i better not go there seeing there are woman that read this,:zip:


I think there's actually only one...Queen of Xtreme Kimmy! lol She'd laugh anyway James...she knows you're a PERV  Why do you think she refers to you as The Bucket Truck imp:?? lmao


----------



## fishcatcher

i see mr. dryfire is on now lol


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think there's actually only one...Queen of Xtreme Kimmy! lol She'd laugh anyway James...she knows you're a PERV  Why do you think she refers to you as The Bucket Truck imp:?? lmao


me a perv no WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:embara:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Found a BIG scrape today on my new property


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Found a BIG scrape today on my new property


you sure it wasn't from big foot


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> you sure it wasn't from big foot


Anyways...


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Anyways...


lol Les. is this from those muleys you got pic of?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Like the Alpine guides to fix problems like that


----------



## treeman65

BEETLE GUY said:


> Found a BIG scrape today on my new property


In March?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> lol Les. is this from those muleys you got pic of?


I've killed all those... He is new. The rub is about four feet tall.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

treeman65 said:


> In March?


from last season but I just moved in


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I've killed all those... He is new. The rub is about four feet tall.


oh then you are lucky. is that a over the counter license where you at?


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Like the Alpine guides to fix problems like that


Aren't they making a pink Mach 5 now? I thought I saw one somewhere.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Rough crowed


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Aren't they making a pink Mach 5 now? I thought I saw one somewhere.


I've seen a pink


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Rough crowed


lol and you just figure this out.:mg:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> lol and you just figure this out.:mg:


fish, you're the only one who has it rough around hear


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> fish, you're the only none who has it rough around hear


nah just looks like it lol.


----------



## fishcatcher

i went down the river today and check to see how high the water is. well all i can say is that i'm not fishing anytime soon. . they got all the boat ramp close off.


----------



## treeman65

BEETLE GUY said:


> I've seen a pink


oh me too lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> oh me too lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Again.....PERV!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I was having such a great night... then my wife came home


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> oh me too lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll





RattleSnake1 said:


> Again.....PERV!


lol i saw that one coming :darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I was having such a great night... then my wife came home


what you do with the girlfriend lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

treeman65 said:


> oh me too lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


U r a perv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

BEETLE GUY said:


> U r a perv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


shhhhhhh dont tell anyone.lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> what you do with the girlfriend lol


I got three girls at home... No time for her j/k Honestly, with three, don't need another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

treeman65 said:


> shhhhhhh dont tell anyone.lol


It's cool!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> I got three girls at home... No time for her j/k Honestly, with three, don't need another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no wonder why you want a pink bow. too much estrogen around you lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

JAMES! You need to lock your thread in the classys bud.:thumb:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> no wonder why you want a pink bow. too much estrogen around you lol


WHAT.... Don't remember talking about a pink bow. I did say I saw one in pink:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> WHAT.... Don't remember talking about a pink bow. I did say I saw one in pink:wink:


sure buddy :wink::wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Anytone come up with a name for the new stab?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

i hear somethink in the brush!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Anytone come up with a name for the new stab?


didn't they tell you. i won it already. new name is 


JOE WHOOPING STICK


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> JAMES! You need to lock your thread in the classys bud.:thumb:


how do you do that


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> didn't they tell you. i won it already. new name is
> 
> 
> JOE WHOOPING STICK


that is gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy j/k


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> that is gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy j/k[/QUOTE
> 
> you would think so perv. lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

treeman65 said:


> that is gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy j/k


Do you expect anything less from fish


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy j/k[/QUOTE
> 
> you would think so perv. lol
> 
> 
> 
> at least i dont smell like fish lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
Click to expand...


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy j/k[/QUOTE
> 
> you would think so perv. lol
> 
> 
> 
> This, I didn't expect
Click to expand...


----------



## BEETLE GUY

treeman65 said:


> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least i dont smell like fish lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> 
> I know you got something better!
Click to expand...


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least i dont smell like fish lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know about that. bucket truck :mg::mg:
Click to expand...


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, I didn't expect
> 
> 
> 
> lol well what did you expect.
Click to expand...


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Sounds like fish is feeling better.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> treeman65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know about that. bucket truck :mg::mg:
> 
> 
> 
> watch it there or I will chase you down the sidewalk with my truck:wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> watch it there or I will chase you down the sidewalk with my truck:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> lol i got that one :jam::RockOn:
Click to expand...


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> BEETLE GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol well what did you expect.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, something lame
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman65

I need to shoot a turkey or catch some fish. I have ate venison every night this week and tomorrow or saturday is backstraps.


----------



## fishcatcher

man i hate to run but i got to get up early. wish me luck. going on a job interview.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I need to shoot a turkey or catch some fish. I have ate venison every night this week and tomorrow or saturday is backstraps.


go get that thunderchicken James.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> man i hate to run but i got to get up early. Wish me luck. Going on a job interview.


good luck.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

good luck!


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks guys and have a good night.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gotta jet too... Work in the morning... Late


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> how do you do that


When you go to that thread James....just click on the Thread Tools up at the top and LOCK it. Very simple!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Morning Xtreme Team


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning!!!:shade:

Okay Guys ...I am wanting a stab, what one do you all like for target shooting? Like spots!!!

THX
K


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!!!:shade:
> 
> Okay Guys ...I am wanting a stab, what one do you all like for target shooting? Like spots!!!
> 
> THX
> K


28 to 30 inches one Kim. flat liners. not sure if Mark has the new one yet.


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team xtreme


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> 28 to 30 inches one Kim. flat liners. not sure if Mark has the new one yet.


Depending on our league!! They only let us use a 12inch!!  But, a flatliner sounds good!! Anything in PINK??? lol


----------



## bowman_77

Kim if your shooting hunter classs with the 12'' rule I would go with the DOA or take a look at the new stab that hasnt been named yet. But lenght wise I would go 10-12'' JMT


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Depending on our league!! They only let us use a 12inch!!  But, a flatliner sounds good!! Anything in PINK??? lol


I am sure Mark could have it diped in *Pink*


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> I am sure Mark could have it diped in *Pink*


Love that :thumb:


----------



## drockw

bowman_77 said:


> I am sure Mark could have it diped in *Pink*


Or get a cute pink sticker like Bryan has on his


----------



## timbawolf98

Hows it going guys? I'm about to head to my lease to get after some turkeys tomorrow, hopefully I'll be able to put one to bed tonight and lay the smackdown on him in the morning. I'll be carrying the shotgun this go round but I'm taking a long weekend next month and I plan on using my bow for atleast some of that trip. Also, I got my shipping confirmation for my stab I ordered, I can't wait to try it out on my bow next week


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Hows it going guys? I'm about to head to my lease to get after some turkeys tomorrow, hopefully I'll be able to put one to bed tonight and lay the smackdown on him in the morning. I'll be carrying the shotgun this go round but I'm taking a long weekend next month and I plan on using my bow for atleast some of that trip. Also, I got my shipping confirmation for my stab I ordered, I can't wait to try it out on my bow next week


Good luck


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck


You gonna venture out after a thunder chicken this weekend?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

timbawolf98 said:


> Hows it going guys? I'm about to head to my lease to get after some turkeys tomorrow, hopefully I'll be able to put one to bed tonight and lay the smackdown on him in the morning. I'll be carrying the shotgun this go round but I'm taking a long weekend next month and I plan on using my bow for atleast some of that trip. Also, I got my shipping confirmation for my stab I ordered, I can't wait to try it out on my bow next week


Good luck gooble gooble!!!


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> You gonna venture out after a thunder chicken this weekend?


Nope Im after foam with the hunting rig.


----------



## bowman_77

Wake up


----------



## treeman65

whats up


----------



## bowman_77

Same thing different day.


----------



## treeman65

I tried those 110 gr nibbs and it made a noticeable difference.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I tried those 110 gr nibbs and it made a noticeable difference.


Good deal....So whats the total weight now.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Good deal....So whats the total weight now.


304gr


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> 304gr


Is that the HVs


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Is that the HVs


xringer hv 350s
do you know anyone that has any victory nanos? I want to try a couple


----------



## bowman_77

Appling Bowhunters Festival 2010!!! 


Hey guys if yall want to shoot one of the most enjoyable shoot of your life come and shoot this 2010 Bowhunters Festiavl. This is the very 1st shoot that I ever attened and plan on shooting for years to come. Here is a link. Come on down and have a blast with us.

http://applingarchers.com/


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> xringer hv 350s
> do you know anyone that has any victory nanos? I want to try a couple


Sure dont buddy.


----------



## treeman65

I want to try them for field.


----------



## bowman_77

I bet that they would work just fine....Your on staff just order up


----------



## bowman_77

You shooting any this weekend.


That guy that went to dinner with us in Columbus, Me and him are shooting a course in SC @ lake marion archery club tomorrow. Come join us.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> You shooting any this weekend.
> 
> 
> That guy that went to dinner with us in Columbus, Me and him are shooting a course in SC @ lake marion archery club tomorrow. Come join us.


 I wish I could but if I go to any shoot this weekend I will have to be at a state qualifer.It depends on how my buddy is doing tomorrow iF I even shoot this weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

Will if you do get to go, good luck to yah. And prayers are with your buddy.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Will if you do get to go, good luck to yah. And prayers are with your buddy.


thanks and good luck to you


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> thanks and good luck to you


Thanks bro!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!!!:shade:
> 
> Okay Guys ...I am wanting a stab, what one do you all like for target shooting? Like spots!!!
> 
> THX
> K


28 inch front...2 10 inch v-bars.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I wish I could but if I go to any shoot this weekend I will have to be at a state qualifer.It depends on how my buddy is doing tomorrow iF I even shoot this weekend.





bowman_77 said:


> Will if you do get to go, good luck to yah. And prayers are with your buddy.


Me too James!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Me too James!!!


thanks


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hiya fellas. Your buddy doing any better at all James or still in pretty rough shape?


----------



## bowman_77

Whats up Toby


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Whats up Toby


Just another lovely day.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Just another lovely day.


Why yes it was....about 69-70 degs here today and stuck at the FH. :angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Why yes it was....about 69-70 degs here today and stuck at the FH. :angry:


Rain and snow here.ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Rain and snow here.ukey:


That just blows.....have yall seen the movie 2012...we watched it today and it will make yah think alittle. But over all good flex.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Whats up Toby


Whats a crackle-lakin in WI???


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That just blows.....have yall seen the movie 2012...we watched it today and it will make yah think alittle. But over all good flex.


Great movie!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Whats a crackle-lakin in WI???


Crappy weather!:angry: Rain, snow, and a 30 degree temp drop.....tons of fun!:thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Great movie!!!:thumbs_up


The Bountyhunter movie is comming out this weekend and it looks good.


----------



## 12 rings only

Ok guys...my first 3d shoot of the year is tommorow...IF i get out of work in time!!! What class should i shoot???? K-45 or Open-C???


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> The Bountyhunter movie is comming out this weekend and it looks good.


That does look funny, but I'm thinking it might be a touch on the chick flick side. I thought 2012 was a bit similar to The Day After Tomorrow...not a whole lot, but some.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I'm still in shorts:wink: Sunny and warm


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Ok guys...my first 3d shoot of the year is tommorow...IF i get out of work in time!!! What class should i shoot???? K-45 or Open-C???


I thought you had decided on K-45?:dontknow: Having second thoughts Tom?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Crappy weather!:angry: Rain, snow, and a 30 degree temp drop.....tons of fun!:thumbs_do


Just seen the weather...i seen all that snow/rain up there.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Ok guys...my first 3d shoot of the year is tommorow...IF i get out of work in time!!! What class should i shoot???? K-45 or Open-C???


good luck man up and go to open a


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> The Bountyhunter movie is comming out this weekend and it looks good.





RattleSnake1 said:


> That does look funny, but I'm thinking it might be a touch on the chick flick side. I thought 2012 was a bit similar to The Day After Tomorrow...not a whole lot, but some.


Yeah it does look like a fuuny flex


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Ok guys...my first 3d shoot of the year is tommorow...IF i get out of work in time!!! What class should i shoot???? K-45 or Open-C???


At least you have a option. Im stuck in Hunter. But thats fine. Its Xtreme azz whooping time HUNTER style.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good luck man up and go to open a


Thanks...Open-A would be "Open Money" K-45 is a Money class too!!!:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> At least you have a option. Im stuck in Hunter. But thats fine. Its Xtreme azz whooping time HUNTER style.


I could shoot the Burner!!! Oh wait...it 68 fps too fast!!  lol


----------



## bowman_77

I did find somthing out about my LD I didnt know.....The shop told me the only limbs I could get was 70lbs. It looks like the bow was ordered as a 70lber and the shop swapped the limbs out before I bought it. So warrenty wouldnt send me 60 lbs like whats on it.:angry: That just sucks AZZ. But I guess I can get some speed with her now huh.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I did find somthing out about my LD I didnt know.....The shop told me the only limbs I could get was 70lbs. It looks like the bow was ordered as a 70lber and the shop swapped the limbs out before I bought it. So warrenty wouldnt send me 60 lbs like whats on it.:angry: That just sucks AZZ. But I guess I can get some speed with her now huh.


The shop should hook you up with 60 lb limbs then, THEY swapped them without you knowing it!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I could shoot the Burner!!! Oh wait...it 68 fps too fast!!  lol


Yeah I hope there not checking tomorrow either. The Reezen isnt that fast but I am well over 300


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I did find somthing out about my LD I didnt know.....The shop told me the only limbs I could get was 70lbs. It looks like the bow was ordered as a 70lber and the shop swapped the limbs out before I bought it. So warrenty wouldnt send me 60 lbs like whats on it.:angry: That just sucks AZZ. But I guess I can get some speed with her now huh.


If it's the same shop that swapped them...why don't they get what was on it? They sold you a bow that can't be replaced to what it was now, and it's suddenly your problem?? NICE!:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> The shop should hook you up with 60 lb limbs then, THEY swapped them without you knowing it!!!


I talked to the owner and told him what was going on and he said that he will try. But Mathews will only send out the 70lbers. But I really dont care now. It going to be a back up bow if I decide to keep it.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> If it's the same shop that swapped them...why don't they get what was on it? They sold you a bow that can't be replaced to what it was now, and it's suddenly your problem?? NICE!:thumb:


I know right. The guys that done the deal are no longer there. Go figure. The archery manager at the time done the swap on his bow. He had 60 and wanted 70. If they had another one there they would have swapped it out. The shop is tring to get what I want but MATHEWS will only send out what the bow was ordered has. Thats one strike LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I know right. The guys that done the deal are no longer there. Go figure. The archery manager at the time done the swap on his bow. He had 60 and wanted 70. If they had another one there they would have swapped it out. The shop is tring to get what I want but MATHEWS will only send out what the bow was ordered has. *Thats one strike* LOL


Texas Shootout softball rules bud....one swingin strike...YOU'RE OUT!:mg: :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Texas Shootout softball rules bud....one swingin strike...YOU'RE OUT!:mg: :wink:


lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Got to check out a Destroyer today at a shop I used to do business with all the time. Very nice rigs....I still just can't see spending $900 on a bare bow though!:tsk:


----------



## bowman_77

I just had a guy pm me wanting to buy 18 slings.....My poor hands lol


----------



## 12 rings only

I'm outta hear fir the nite guys...and Lady!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Got to check out a Destroyer today at a shop I used to do business with all the time. Very nice rigs....I still just can't see spending $900 on a bare bow though!:tsk:


I know what you mean. Thats why I went with the C4 instead of the new Triumph


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'm outta hear fir the nite guys...and Lady!!


C-ya buddy and good luck tomorrow


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'm outta hear fir the nite guys...and Lady!!


Later Tom....hopefully you get out of work on time to shoot! Good luck if you do!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> C-ya buddy and good luck tomorrow





RattleSnake1 said:


> Later Tom....hopefully you get out of work on time to shoot! Good luck if you do!:wink:


Thanks guys!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

kim...it's in da mail!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> kim...it's in da mail!!!!


:whoo::clap::clap:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> kim...it's in da mail!!!!


Are you SURE??? :suspiciou


----------



## RattleSnake1

I'm going to head out to Joe....have a good night, and good luck tomorrow bud.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm going to head out to Joe....have a good night, and good luck tomorrow bud.


Yeah me too. Thanks buudy.


----------



## APAnTN

good early morning everyone. Boy it sucks not being able to sleep


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> good early morning everyone. Boy it sucks not being able to sleep


I hear ya!!! INSOMNIA BLOWS!!!:angry:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> good early morning everyone. Boy it sucks not being able to sleep


tell me about it try work nights.:angry:


----------



## treeman65

Well I did get to go to the principles / boss office tonight.:angry::angry:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> Well I did get to go to the principles / boss office tonight.:angry::angry:


LOL I have to drive 2 hours to a safety meeting today ukey:ukey:ukey::angry:

Did they catch you on the corner in the pimp bucket???


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL I have to drive 2 hours to a safety meeting today ukey:ukey:ukey::angry:
> 
> Did they catch you on the corner in the pimp bucket???


I hope not cause that is my money maker.:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

checking to see if I got the shirt orders from everyone wanting them.
I have the list that Mark sent
and icefishur

If anyone else please let me know asap so i can get this order in.
thanks


----------



## Admiral Vixen

TOM... was that UPS or USPS???? HUMM you must of got lost..

Joe it was just a pronghorn!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> TOM... was that UPS or USPS???? HUMM you must of got lost..
> 
> Joe it was just a pronghorn!


Ok thanks..Tom found the one he has.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

How did you shoot?:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> How did you shoot?:darkbeer:


I shot even on 30 targets course.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I shot even on 30 targets course.


That's pretty good considering you were forced into using your hunting rig!:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's pretty good considering you were forced into using your hunting rig!:thumb:


Thanks and you have a PM.:wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

welll guys opening day of turkey didnt have the finish i was hoping for... now i remeber why i hate hunting public land..got out to the spot over an hour of riding around we heard 9 gobblers blowing there heads off and after every you heard somebody right behind them calling... hoping that i can get back down there during the week when there wwont be as many people hunting... did catch a 3lb bass today so that wwas fun.. water is still to cold bass down here are still being very very slow and not aggressive.....how did yall guys do this weekend shooting


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> welll guys opening day of turkey didnt have the finish i was hoping for... now i remeber why i hate hunting public land..got out to the spot over an hour of riding around we heard 9 gobblers blowing there heads off and after every you heard somebody right behind them calling... hoping that i can get back down there during the week when there wwont be as many people hunting... did catch a 3lb bass today so that wwas fun.. water is still to cold bass down here are still being very very slow and not aggressive.....how did yall guys do this weekend shooting


shot even on 30 targets with hunting rig.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Kim finally got to test out her Equalizer today. It's very quick, but I did find out something a little interesting. Her Pink Victories were 3 fps faster than the Fatboys. The Equalizer was set up exactly the same as her Admiral, but I figured when she put her Hogg It on the Equalizer it would be close. NOPE! Not only was not close....it was OFF THE TARGET HIGH....like 2 feet high!:mg: This tells me the Equalizer is a bit faster than the Admiral being we pretty much had it sighted in, but I'll be doing more tests.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

thats sweet


----------



## RattleSnake1

I'm thinking after the test results today.....Kim may have found her new hunting arrows in the pink ones. lol


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm thinking after the test results today.....Kim may have found her new hunting arrows in the pink ones. lol


Oh yeah nothing wrong with that


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yeah nothing wrong with that


The pink ones might make the blood look a little strange though! :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I shot even on 30 targets course.


good shooting


----------



## treeman65

well guys its official I am not going to TX. I went and saw my buddy to and he is not doing good so there is no way I can go.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hiya James....what's up tonight?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hiya James....what's up tonight?


just going over the shirt order to make sure its right so I can turn it in tomorrow.I am get everything ready to shoot tomorrow well I should say attempt too cause my head is not there right now.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> well guys its official I am not going to TX. I went and saw my buddy to and he is not doing good so there is no way I can go.


Sure hope things start turning around for him soon bud. You, your buddy, and his family are in Kim's and my prayers bro.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sure hope things start turning around for him soon bud. You, your buddy, and his family are in Kim's and my prayers bro.


thanks we do appreciate it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Are you shooting field or 3D James?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

James, hope your friends get well soon.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sure hope things start turning around for him soon bud. You, your buddy, and his family are in Kim's and my prayers bro.


Again same here bro.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> good shooting


Thanks buddy


----------



## fishcatcher

James i'm sorry to hear that your buddy in not doing well. hope he gets better soon.


great shooting Joe.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Are you shooting field or 3D James?


3d tomorrow its an ASA state qualifier and I just heard the high score,lolllllllllll
The good thing is the guys that have been shooting 20 and 30 up already shot and nobody has shot up yet.


----------



## treeman65

thanks guys I am going to get some sleep.Then I have a qualifer to win for my buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

good luck tomorrow James.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> James i'm sorry to hear that your buddy in not doing well. hope he gets better soon.
> 
> 
> great shooting Joe.


Thanks fish


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> thanks guys I am going to get some sleep.Then I have a qualifer to win for my buddy.


Go bring it home for him James...put a smile on his face.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> Go bring it home for him James...put a smile on his face.


Good Morning Guys 

Good Luck today James:wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

goog shootin joe

james good luck today and will praying for you and your friends and family


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> goog shootin joe
> 
> james good luck today and will praying for you and your friends and family


Thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

is it working yet.


----------



## treeman65

good shooting yesterday Mark.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

Bout time this thing workin


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Bout time this thing workin


You got that right.


----------



## bowman_77

Great shooting buddy. Did that take it home


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Great shooting buddy. Did that take it home


\
OH yes by 12 points. thanks


----------



## bowman_77

I just looked at the scores from Saturday and I took 3rd.


----------



## treeman65

that means I won 2 out of 3 state qualifiers this year and I didnt shoot the one.I hope that is a good sign for the championship.I think Mark needs to payout for championship wins this year,lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I just looked at the scores from Saturday and I took 3rd.


great


----------



## fishcatcher

sound like you two had some pretty good shooting in. congrats to James and Joe.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> sound like you two had some pretty good shooting in. congrats to James and Joe.


thanks Mark shot 8 up yesterday too


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> sound like you two had some pretty good shooting in. congrats to James and Joe.


Thanks fish. We kick azz and take names later.:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> thanks Mark shot 8 up yesterday too


sorry Mark i must have miss that part lol. congrats to you too


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> thanks Mark shot 8 up yesterday too


Sweet...Great shooting Mark


----------



## treeman65

its all because of the great stabilizers that we are shooting/


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> its all because of the great stabilizers that we are shooting/


Oh Yeah thats right....:shade::shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Great shooting to all the Xtremers yesterday!:thumb: James....VERY NICE work on bringing it home for your buddy bro! Kim and I shot pretty well yesterday too with Kim shooting 290, and I shot 295. It appears we are still holding 2nd place in the league with only a week left of shooting for us; so here's hoping to a strong finish for us and a weak one for everyone else.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Great shooting to all the Xtremers yesterday!:thumb: James....VERY NICE work on bringing it home for your buddy bro! Kim and I shot pretty well yesterday too with Kim shooting 290, and I shot 295. It appears we are still holding 2nd place in the league with only a week left of shooting for us; so here's hoping to a strong finish for us and a weak one for everyone else.:wink:


Nice shooting there Toby and Kim


----------



## bowman_77

where is everyone.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Great shooting to all the Xtremers yesterday!:thumb: James....VERY NICE work on bringing it home for your buddy bro! Kim and I shot pretty well yesterday too with Kim shooting 290, and I shot 295. It appears we are still holding 2nd place in the league with only a week left of shooting for us; so here's hoping to a strong finish for us and a weak one for everyone else.:wink:


Great shooting guys!!! You all got this for sure!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> where is everyone.


My connection is givin me fits tonite!!!!


----------



## icefishur96

I got that Cyborg driving tacks tonight. I feel sorry for the guys on league night this week!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> TOM... was that UPS or USPS???? HUMM you must of got lost..
> 
> Joe it was just a pronghorn!


A little bird told me that "it" arrived!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

icefishur96 said:


> I got that Cyborg driving tacks tonight. I feel sorry for the guys on league night this week!!!!:darkbeer:


Go give them a good kick in da head!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sure hope things start turning around for him soon bud. You, your buddy, and his family are in Kim's and my prayers bro.


Always in ours here too James!! Great shooting to win that shoot in his honor too!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

What's goin on fellas? TOM....turn your dang light on!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hey guys


----------



## APAnTN

Hey guys if anyone is trying to call me please try sending me a text my darn phone is screwing with me it doesnt ring half the time and my darn voicemails are full and i cant retreive them:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

Morning Xtreme Team


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Morning Xtreme Team


good morning everyone.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Can someone text Mark for me to see if my order was shipped. He told me he was shipping last Monday.


----------



## APAnTN

BEETLE GUY said:


> Can someone text Mark for me to see if my order was shipped. He told me he was shipping last Monday.


You can always send me a pm Les. The QD hasnt shipped yet im still waiting on my shippment my supplier had to get them anodized.

thanks Mark


----------



## fishcatcher

afternoon bump for team xtreme.


----------



## fishcatcher

any one got a spare thumb peg for the tru ball gold release?


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> any one got a spare thumb peg for the tru ball gold release?


I have one for the sweet spot which I am sure will work in the bt gold
pm me your address and I will send it to you


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> any one got a spare thumb peg for the tru ball gold release?


I have one for the sweet spot which I am sure will work in the bt gold
pm me your address and I will send it to you


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> I have one for the sweet spot which I am sure will work in the bt gold
> pm me your address and I will send it to you


thanks James. i knew somebody on here would have one :teeth:


----------



## APAnTN

Whats up guys and gal? I getting everything packed and ready for Texas. Wish me luck


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

good luck Mark:shade:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Whats up guys and gal? I getting everything packed and ready for Texas. Wish me luck


good luck and have a safe trip.I wis i was going but my luck just keeps getting worse lately,I have to have 2 wisdom teeth out in the morning.


----------



## treeman65

Mark congrats on your win at shady lane.Now lets see you get it done this weekend after all me and Travis wont be in your way.:shade:
I hope you guys tear it up in TX.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good luck and have a safe trip.I wis i was going but my luck just keeps getting worse lately,I have to have 2 wisdom teeth out in the morning.


ouch!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Whats up guys and gal? I getting everything packed and ready for Texas. Wish me luck


GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll keep ya posted on the UT vs OSU game too!!!:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> What's goin on fellas? TOM....turn your dang light on!!!!!


IT'S ON NOW.....YOURS BETTER BE.....YOU LITTLE TURD!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

APAnTN said:


> You can always send me a pm Les. The QD hasnt shipped yet im still waiting on my shippment my supplier had to get them anodized.
> 
> thanks Mark


I did pm you. You should look into new suppliers because this is kinda wearing. Meaning, having to wait for your product when they can't supply in a timely manner. My 2 cents.


----------



## bowman_77

hello fellas


----------



## bowman_77

Guess what guys my new toy came in today and here she is. All I need now is the rest,which will be here in a few days:embara: See is so pretty isnt she even for a Mathews.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Whats up guys and gal? I getting everything packed and ready for Texas. Wish me luck


Good luck buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> good luck and have a safe trip.I wis i was going but my luck just keeps getting worse lately,I have to have 2 wisdom teeth out in the morning.


man i hate to me you tomorrow. ouchy ouch


----------



## fishcatcher

good luck Mark.



Joe that bow looks good for a mathew ukey: lol j/k now. nice looking rig.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Guess what guys my new toy came in today and here she is. All I need now is the rest,which will be here in a few days:embara: See is so pretty isnt she even for a Mathews.
> View attachment 751760
> 
> 
> View attachment 751761
> 
> 
> View attachment 751762
> 
> 
> View attachment 751763
> 
> 
> View attachment 751764


Very nice Joe!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

what's up Tom


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Want to change my sreen name. Not sure to what though.


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Want to change my sreen name. Not sure to what though.


mr. dryfire lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> mr. dryfire lol


how about "BAM"


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> how about "BAM"


nope i like MR. DRYFIRE


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> nope i like MR. DRYFIRE


Sir Dryfire to you!


----------



## fishcatcher

hmmm i don't remember you getting knighted. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

Les did you get the new bow yet?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> Les did you get the new bow yet?


the parts are due in at the end of the month. So, soon


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> the parts are due in at the end of the month. So, soon


hmmm more parts lol


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> hmmm more parts lol


they're actually on time:elf_moon:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fish, did you get that job


----------



## fishcatcher

what color or camo did you order ?


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> what color or camo did you order ?


I'll pick one out after we put them together:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what's up Tom


Good Bill...how you doing?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning!:shade:

Question for you experts. What 3D sight do you all use and why do you like it? I need one for my Admiral.

Thanks for helping a girl out.

*Arrow Guy!!! You lost your job. ( to a girl!!!)*


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good luck Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe that bow looks good for a mathew ukey: lol j/k now. nice looking rig.





12 rings only said:


> Very nice Joe!!!!!


Thanks guys


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> mr. dryfire lol


Dryfire would be a cool name.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!:shade:
> 
> Question for you experts. What 3D sight do you all use and why do you like it? I need one for my Admiral.
> 
> Thanks for helping a girl out.
> 
> *Arrow Guy!!! You lost your job. ( to a girl!!!)*


Well it depend on what class you are shooting in Kim. For Open class I use a sur-loc w/ blackeagle scope and a 4x lens

On my hunter set up I am using a 5 pin Truball Axcel Armortech HD. They are great sights very user friendly and but like a tank. LOL I have 2 of them.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> good luck and have a safe trip.I wis i was going but my luck just keeps getting worse lately,I have to have 2 wisdom teeth out in the morning.


 Thanks and good luck to you on getting your teeth pulled



12 rings only said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll keep ya posted on the UT vs OSU game too!!!:shade:


sounds good


BEETLE GUY said:


> I did pm you. You should look into new suppliers because this is kinda wearing. Meaning, having to wait for your product when they can't supply in a timely manner. My 2 cents.


Ive not seend a PM from you Les. I buy the QD's from the guy who makes them I cant have someone else make them in his design. Im sorry for the delay. 



Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!:shade:
> 
> Question for you experts. What 3D sight do you all use and why do you like it? I need one for my Admiral.
> 
> Thanks for helping a girl out.
> 
> *Arrow Guy!!! You lost your job. ( to a girl!!!)*


I reccomend the CBE sights they are bullet proof


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Well it depend on what class you are shooting in Kim. For Open class I use a sur-loc w/ blackeagle scope and a 4x lens
> 
> On my hunter set up I am using a 5 pin Truball Axcel Armortech HD. They are great sights very user friendly and but like a tank. LOL I have 2 of them.


Joe

I have a Sure-loc. Hunter class, I have a spot hogg hogg it but do not like it. Where do I get one?

Thanks K


----------



## fishcatcher

sure loc supreme with 4X for open oh you can try one of the slider hha sights too.

hogg it with the six inch bar with wrap. or you can try the sword or axcel,

good morning team


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!:shade:
> 
> Question for you experts. What 3D sight do you all use and why do you like it? I need one for my Admiral.
> 
> Thanks for helping a girl out.
> 
> *Arrow Guy!!! You lost your job. ( to a girl!!!)*


SO I'm fired!:dontknow: It wouldn't hurt ya to learn to do it yourself...you just need to TAKE YOUR TIME at it!:mg: :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> SO I'm fired!:dontknow: It wouldn't hurt ya to learn to do it yourself...you just need to TAKE YOUR TIME at it!:mg: :wink:


you're FIRED


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!:shade:
> 
> Question for you experts. What 3D sight do you all use and why do you like it? I need one for my Admiral.
> 
> Thanks for helping a girl out.
> 
> *Arrow Guy!!! You lost your job. ( to a girl!!!)*


Well with all the tournament shooters I have been around and with all the different ones I have tried I have to say
CBE would be best choice I have yet to see anyone have a problem with one and they seem very dureable.
axcel would be next very good sight but I have seen a couple little problems with them which I think it was the shooters fault.(not me)

stay any from 
Shrewd I have had way to many problems with mine plus i have seen other guys have problems with it.I also say that there customer service is in the toilet.

sur loc I had a couple and greatly disliked both.

hope this helps


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> good luck Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe that bow looks good for a mathew ukey: lol j/k now. nice looking rig.


hey you better watch it there.That c4 will send you home crying.:shade:


----------



## treeman65

Well everything went ok with the denist today alittle pain but some good pain killers.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Well everything went ok with the denist today alittle pain but some good pain killers.


I hear ya on that James...had all 4 of mine taken at once...it suX! Great drugs though! :faint: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I hear ya on that James...had all 4 of mine taken at once...it suX! Great drugs though! :faint: :chortle:


Yeah I was even going to shoot my bow this afternoon that might not have been good.
Well I will back on here in a couple hours I have to get ready for church I help teach a kids class on wensday night.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!:shade:
> 
> Question for you experts. What 3D sight do you all use and why do you like it? I need one for my Admiral.
> 
> Thanks for helping a girl out.
> 
> *Arrow Guy!!! You lost your job. ( to a girl!!!)*


CBE makes a great sight.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Ive not seend a PM from you Les. I buy the QD's from the guy who makes them I cant have someone else make them in his design. Im sorry for the delay. 

He will never know lol I wasn't just talking about the qd. Such is life


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Joe
> 
> I have a Sure-loc. Hunter class, I have a spot hogg hogg it but do not like it. Where do I get one?
> 
> Thanks K


Hey kim check the classified section on here, thiers alway some in there at good prices.


----------



## treeman65

hey Joe whats up


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!:shade:
> 
> Question for you experts. What 3D sight do you all use and why do you like it? I need one for my Admiral.
> 
> Thanks for helping a girl out.
> 
> *Arrow Guy!!! You lost your job. ( to a girl!!!)*


I have shot almost all of the mentioned above...Viper is a nice way to go , T-B Armour Tec looks great, as the CBE Sniper.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you're FIRED


Bill...Bill...Bill....It's like dis...YOUR FIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just an example, if your walk the walk...then TALK THE TALK!!!! Your trying to fill some BIG ******** Shoes when i'm away...do the job...don't piss around with it!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hey Joe whats up


Dayum....you can type on those meds thry gave you!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> hey Joe whats up


whats up.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> whats up.


Giving Fish a lesson in ZOO KEEPER 101!!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> giving fish a lesson in zoo keeper 101!!!:shade:


lol.....


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Giving Fish a lesson in ZOO KEEPER 101!!!:shade:


lol i was just repeating what kim say. but yea you right i should have it bigger.

what's up folks


----------



## bowman_77

hello fish....


----------



## fishcatcher

nothing much. just finish fletching some bright yellow feathers on my hunting arrows.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much. just finish fletching some bright yellow feathers on my hunting arrows.


Wonder where you got those!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Wonder where you got those!!!!!


lol i can tell you that i got it from a pretty nice guy. only takes like ?????????????????????????????? to get them


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i can tell you that i got it from a pretty nice guy. Only takes like ?????????????????????????????? To get them


man i hope not. That same guy has a rest i need.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> man i hope not. That same guy has a rest i need.


well ask Kim


----------



## fishcatcher

lol ok Tom i'll stop. man i got lots of comment last week about my pink fletching. most guys like them. go figures.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i can tell you that i got it from a pretty nice guy. only takes like ?????????????????????????????? to get them


Damn right he is!! You got them though!! :shade:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well ask Kim


 You better be nice or I see a TO comeing your way.:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> You better be nice or I see a TO comeing your way.:shade:


what TO. i didn't say anything


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> man i hope not. That same guy has a rest i need.


Da mail man got it now........


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck to everyone going to paris this weekend wish i could but work has disagreed with me again


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well ask Kim


She got it a few days ago!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

i'll tell you what guys. Joes live out in the middle of no where. last time i send him anything regular mail. from now on it's express mail.


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> good luck to everyone going to paris this weekend wish i could but work has disagreed with me again


I feel your pain!!!:sad:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> She got it a few days ago!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!


lol well i bet she was happy.


Josh at least you have a job buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i'll tell you what guys. Joes live out in the middle of no where. last time i send him anything regular mail. from now on it's express mail.


Joe just THINKS he lives in the middle of nowhere...my place is the definition of NO WHERE!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Joe just THINKS he lives in the middle of nowhere...my place is the definition of NO WHERE!!!!


i try google it and it's not found  lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Da mail man got it now........


OH goody.:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol well i bet she was happy.
> 
> 
> Josh at least you have a job buddy.


Any bite on the jobs??


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'll tell you what guys. Joes live out in the middle of no where. last time i send him anything regular mail. from now on it's express mail.


LOL No I dont.LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> OH goody.:darkbeer:


You knew this....


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Any bite on the jobs??


heck no. i went to one last week. and they are looking for some high school kid that just got out. don't want to pay more than mimiun wages i guess. man there is nothing here work wise.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe just THINKS he lives in the middle of nowhere...my place is the definition of NO WHERE!!!!


You got that right. We dont have to refuel the pumps like some folks do.:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL No I dont.LOL


yes you do.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You knew this....


I know I was playin it off.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> heck no. i went to one last week. and they are looking for some high school kid that just got out. don't want to pay more than mimiun wages i guess. man there is nothing here work wise.


Come on down to GA and I'll put you to work in my lawn care bizz


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Come on down to GA and I'll put you to work in my lawn care bizz


oh no you are not getting me down south


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh no you are not getting me down south


LOL why not.


----------



## fishcatcher

banjo music keeping playing in my head then. lol yea Tom i know


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> banjo music keeping playing in my head then. lol yea Tom i know


Watch it


----------



## bowman_77

well goodnight fellas im off to bed.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> banjo music keeping playing in my head then. lol yea Tom i know





bowman_77 said:


> Watch it


Muh huh!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> well goodnight fellas im off to bed.


Later Joe.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Kim, I'm interested in your sight.


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Kim, I'm interested in your sight.


Les...you living on the left coast may have cost you on this one...i have already PMed Kimmi!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Kim, I'm interested in your sight.





12 rings only said:


> Les...you living on the left coast may have cost you on this one...i have already PMed Kimmi!!


Hey alright!!!! A fight for Kimmy's Hogg It...this should be fun to watch...... :moviecorn CUE THE AUCTIONEER!!! :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey alright!!!! A fight for Kimmy's Hogg It...this should be fun to watch...... :moviecorn CUE THE AUCTIONEER!!! :chortle:


You've been fired as the "arrow guy" ....guess you gotta do sumtin.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You've been fired as the "arrow guy" ....guess you gotta do sumtin.


Oh well!!!  I did just get a decent deal on some X-Ringer 250 V1's.... $75 shipped.:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh well!!!  I did just get a decent deal on some X-Ringer 250 V1's.... $75 shipped.:thumb:


Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


I thought so....now when my Viper gets here and the X-Ringers....I'm ready for some serious foam killin!!! OH WAIT....MARK!!!! We need the stabs yet!! :lol:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I thought so....now when my Viper gets here and the X-Ringers....I'm ready for some serious foam killin!!! OH WAIT....MARK!!!! We need the stabs yet!! :lol:


They will be there!! Did i tell ya i shot a practice today with the X-8?? I shot 10 targets with fixed pins, short stab and shot 4 up on the 10....now if i can judge BARE DIRT in the arena this weekend....:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> They will be there!! Did i tell ya i shot a practice today with the X-8?? I shot 10 targets with fixed pins, short stab and shot 4 up on the 10....now if i can judge BARE DIRT in the arena this weekend....:shade::darkbeer:


The BARE DIRT thing SUX!ukey: Wide open with no reference points makes judging very tough!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> The BARE DIRT thing SUX!ukey: Wide open with no reference points makes judging very tough!


It might just eat my lunch!! 
I'm off to bed...i was up kinda late last nite!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> It might just eat my lunch!!
> I'm off to bed...i was up kinda late last nite!! lol


YA THINK!:doh: I didn't think you were ever gonna :zip: , but it was a hoot shootin the breeze with ya bud!:thumb:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

12 rings only said:


> Les...you living on the left coast may have cost you on this one...i have already PMed Kimmi!!


That's alright. I pmed her earlier today:shade:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Besides I'll give her some brand new xkillers with the deal


----------



## BEETLE GUY

You can have it. I just noticed it's a 3 pin


----------



## Admiral Vixen

BEETLE GUY said:


> You can have it. I just noticed it's a 3 pin



Just ask Kim??? lol 
You can buy pins to put in there!!!:shade: It goes up to 5. Well maybe you can't run a hex wrench...lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I feel your pain!!!:sad:


that makes 2 of us.Since I made the little changes I am shooting better than I ever have.I hope Mark goes down there and tears it up that would make me feel better.


----------



## treeman65

anyone have a left handed spring steel trophy taker that they want to get rid of?
I am also looking for a black eagle scope just the housing no lens 42mm.
thanks


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> anyone have a left handed spring steel trophy taker that they want to get rid of?
> I am also looking for a black eagle scope just the housing no lens 42mm.
> thanks


HI!!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> anyone have a left handed spring steel trophy taker that they want to get rid of?
> I am also looking for a black eagle scope just the housing no lens 42mm.
> thanks


James I think your one of the few backwards shoots on here.:shade:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James I think your one of the few backwards shoots on here.:shade:


that is usually the case.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> HI!!!:shade:


hey girl whats up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> hey girl whats up


How you feeling? So I bought a new sight and have the old one for sale well if you know me it is not that old!!! But some sob said that $150 was to much!!!ukey: Hope someone will take it! 

How many days off do you have? How is your bud?


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> How you feeling? So I bought a new sight and have the old one for sale well if you know me it is not that old!!! But some sob said that $150 was to much!!!ukey: Hope someone will take it!
> 
> How many days off do you have? How is your bud?


Kim what sight did you go with?


----------



## fishcatcher

morning team.


yea Kim what did you get?


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> How you feeling? So I bought a new sight and have the old one for sale well if you know me it is not that old!!! But some sob said that $150 was to much!!!ukey: Hope someone will take it!
> 
> How many days off do you have? How is your bud?


Not sure I thought I was going back today but m boss is giving me a hard time due to pain meds.I am getting ready to go check on my bud now.

What sight are you trying to sell and I will see if can get rid of it for you.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Kim what sight did you go with?


I went with the http://axcelsights.com/armortechHD_PRO.html:mg::mg:

Talked me right into that one Joe!!! Thanks for your help guys!!

James!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> I went with the http://axcelsights.com/armortechHD_PRO.html:mg::mg:
> 
> Talked me right into that one Joe!!! Thanks for your help guys!!
> 
> James!!!


LOL....I wouldnt have told yah about it if I didnt like it.:shade: Thats why I have 2 of them. Now I want to turn one of the into the pro model. I think its one of the best pin sights on the market.


----------



## fishcatcher

that's a nice sight Kim. what size pin did you get?


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> that's a nice sight Kim. what size pin did you get?


She got the .019 pins on it; I'm surprised she didn't order it with all red, yellow, and orange being she can't see the green worth a crap. Nice sight if it didn't have that dang Mathews dampener in it!ukey:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> LOL....I wouldnt have told yah about it if I didnt like it.:shade: Thats why I have 2 of them. Now I want to turn one of the into the pro model. I think its one of the best pin sights on the market.


I was all over that one when I seen it!! I don't care if it has that dampener thingy. :darkbeer: LOL BTW I sold the Spot Hogg Hogg It. It is gone! Sent it out at 1pm to Wilson NC...Not really crying!! Didn't like the pin gap!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> I was all over that one when I seen it!! I don't care if it has that dampener thingy. :darkbeer: LOL BTW I sold the Spot Hogg Hogg It. It is gone! Sent it out at 1pm to Wilson NC...Not really crying!! Didn't like the pin gap!


It was also a PITA to work with if you ask me...just don't like the Spot Hoggs.:dontknow: To each their own I guess.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> I was all over that one when I seen it!! I don't care if it has that dampener thingy. :darkbeer: LOL BTW I sold the Spot Hogg Hogg It. It is gone! Sent it out at 1pm to Wilson NC...Not really crying!! Didn't like the pin gap!


glad to see you got rid of it.You might want to try the .10 pins sometime for 3d.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Admiral Vixen said:


> Just ask Kim??? lol
> You can buy pins to put in there!!!:shade: It goes up to 5. Well maybe you can't run a hex wrench...lol


Funny Girl! They make a 3 pin w/o extra places for more pins What's a hex wrench


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> YA THINK!:doh: I didn't think you were ever gonna :zip: , but it was a hoot shootin the breeze with ya bud!:thumb:


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE????????? Hell fire bro...you had quite a bit to say too!! :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> I was all over that one when I seen it!! I don't care if it has that dampener thingy. :darkbeer: LOL BTW I sold the Spot Hogg Hogg It. It is gone! Sent it out at 1pm to Wilson NC...Not really crying!! Didn't like the pin gap!


Glad you sold it!!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

whats going on tonight yall.


----------



## treeman65

not much just bummed cause i am not in tx.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> not much just bummed cause i am not in tx.


Yeah I would have like to went also.


----------



## bowman_77

This is what I have been doing since 7 pm. Had to go and stand by for a bon fire the the local high school.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> not much just bummed cause i am not in tx.


There's gonna be more james.:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> This is what I have been doing since 7 pm. Had to go and stand by for a bon fire the the local high school.
> View attachment 752963


For a minute...i thought you may have went PYRO!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya guys. 

Joe did you bring the hot dog and smores?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

:77::59::59::59: Hey everyone!!:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

someone is in a good mood. hi ya Kim


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> :77::59::59::59: Hey everyone!!:tongue:


The Lady has arrived!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya guys.
> 
> Joe did you bring the hot dog and smores?


Hello sir...


----------



## fishcatcher

what's new Tom?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> The Lady has arrived!!:thumbs_up


So what is the Zoo up to?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya guys.
> 
> Joe did you bring the hot dog and smores?


Yes we had both  just got back from there again. :angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what's new Tom?


Had to "lease" a custom X-8 with Spirals for the shoot this weekend!!! My Burner was too fast...couldn't get the 40 yard pin set high enough on the sight!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> So what is the Zoo up to?


Not much.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> So what is the Zoo up to?


Same old BS....:angel:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Had to "lease" a custom X-8 with Spirals for the shoot this weekend!!! My Burner was too fast...couldn't get the 40 yard pin set high enough on the sight!!!


well should have shoot the other bow than silly. you got more than one bow right?


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Had to "lease" a custom X-8 with Spirals for the shoot this weekend!!! My Burner was too fast...couldn't get the 40 yard pin set high enough on the sight!!!


I thought it was just BORROWED?? :twitch: What's up peeps!


----------



## fishcatcher

nothing much. trying to figure out my arrow weights. and how much i have to turn down the xlr.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I thought it was just BORROWED?? :twitch: What's up peeps!


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....He's here!!! The X-8 is a loaner...if i do win with it, i'm gonna build me one for sure!!! OH yeah, instead of shooting Sat eve...I gotta shoot Friday eve!! "Works" kinda messed that up for me!!:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much. trying to figure out my arrow weights. and how much i have to turn down the xlr.


fish dou you see what i was talking about on them HV. how thin the walls are. They want take an arrow slap very well, so done shoot groups or you will be minus an arrow or two


----------



## fishcatcher

x8 is that a ukey: waffle brand Tom.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....He's here!!! The X-8 is a loaner...if i do win with it, i'm gonna build me one for sure!!! OH yeah, instead of shooting Sat eve...I gotta shoot Friday eve!! "Works" kinda messed that up for me!!:angry:


thats happening alot here lately


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> x8 is that a ukey: waffle brand Tom.


you better watch it


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Had to "lease" a custom X-8 with Spirals for the shoot this weekend!!! My Burner was too fast...couldn't get the 40 yard pin set high enough on the sight!!!


:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish dou you see what i was talking about on them HV. how thin the walls are. They want take an arrow slap very well, so done shoot groups or you will be minus an arrow or two


lol i don't shoot group buddy. five spot or walk the line thing. too expensive shooting group. but yes i see what you mean about how thin the wall are.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> you better watch it


lol i was only asking cause i don't have any more home made maple syrup :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well should have shoot the other bow than silly. you got more than one bow right?


Yes i do!!! No way in hell i'm messing with the rest on my Pro Elite to shoot the heavy 2413's!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....He's here!!! The X-8 is a loaner...if i do win with it, i'm gonna build me one for sure!!! OH yeah, instead of shooting Sat eve...I gotta shoot Friday eve!! "Works" kinda messed that up for me!!:angry:


Even had my light on and STILL snuck up on Tom! Good 'ole dial sux.:chortle: Bummer about the work thing Tom....are you ready with your judging?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....He's here!!! The X-8 is a loaner...if i do win with it, i'm gonna build me one for sure!!! OH yeah, instead of shooting Sat eve...I gotta shoot Friday eve!! "Works" kinda messed that up for me!!:angry:


shhhhhh...I know!:angel:


----------



## bowman_77

Boy I had that C4 today stacking some arrows at fifty yards....Now I see why people rave bout that bow. It is a sure shooter.:thumbs_up And it looks good too. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> x8 is that a ukey: waffle brand Tom.


UHHHHHH....NO!!!!!! Joe / James...don't get pissy!! 

The bow is a 2008 HOYT Vantage X-8, custom done with Spiral cams....I kinda like the thing to be honest!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe is that powdercoated?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Even had my light on and STILL snuck up on Tom! Good 'ole dial sux.:chortle: Bummer about the work thing Tom....are you ready with your judging?


Ready as can be...I'm still gonna sit back and "watch" a little before i shoot!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Boy I had that C4 today stacking some arrows at fifty yards....Now I see why people rave bout that bow. It is a sure shooter.:thumbs_up And it looks good too. LOL


50 yard groups can be shot with ANY tuned bow Joe...don't give that Mathews too much credit! As far as your other point.....I guess if like the way those things look...:vom: more power to ya!:set1_rolf2:



Seriously though Joe...glad ya like the new foam killer....you have my condolences!:mg: :zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> UHHHHHH....NO!!!!!! Joe / James...don't get pissy!!
> 
> The bow is a 2008 HOYT Vantage X-8, custom done with Spiral cams....I kinda like the thing to be honest!!



k gonna ask anyway. what the heck is the x-8 comes in play here? as you can tell i'm not familiar with hoyt.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe is that powdercoated?


no its the other thing. the elec. charge thaing.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> shhhhhh...I know!:angel:


Didn't he walk right by you when he came home??


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> 50 yard groups can be shot with ANY tuned bow Joe...don't give that Mathews too much credit! As far as your other point.....I guess if like the way those things look...:vom: more power to ya!:set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Joe...glad ya like the new foam killer....you have my condolences!:mg: :zip:


HMMM......ok lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> no its the other thing. the elec. charge thaing.


Anodized


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Didn't he walk right by you when he came home??


Nooooooooo....I sat and chatted with her until she went to bed. She just didn't tell you goons I was watching you.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> UHHHHHH....NO!!!!!! Joe / James...don't get pissy!!
> 
> The bow is a 2008 HOYT Vantage X-8, custom done with Spiral cams....I kinda like the thing to be honest!!


Not me.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> no its the other thing. the elec. charge thaing.


oh the negative charge thingy lol.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Anodized


yeah thats it Thanks Tom couldnt think of it. LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> HMMM......ok lol


Oh sheesh Joe.....:jksign: don't be steppin on the string now and loosing your sense of humor. I honestly don't care what people shoot as long as they like it, BUT you no longer have any excuses!


----------



## fishcatcher

i didn't think mathew anodize their stuff. should last a long time though.


----------



## bowman_77

Just got off the phone with the hotel in London KY gots me a room saved.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> k gonna ask anyway. what the heck is the x-8 comes in play here? as you can tell i'm not familiar with hoyt.


It was designed with a 8 inch brace and 41 ata....they were only offered with cam .5+ on them. The Spirals closed the brace to 7 3/4s, but this non shoot thru risered bow shoots and holds damn close if not even with the mighty Pro E!!! Give me some time and i'll build one for 3-d!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

BTW Joe....got a text from the young man today saying his sling had arrived. He said it looks great.:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Just got off the phone with the hotel in London KY gots me a room saved.


Next door to the PIZZA HUT!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

i may have to order a bino sling. gonna give that a try this year. tired of the harness.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh sheesh Joe.....:jksign: don't be steppin on the string now and loosing your sense of humor. I honestly don't care what people shoot as long as they like it, BUT you no longer have any excuses!


LOL.


You guys know the problem I had with my LD. I left it at the shop tuesday to have my new limbs and string put on and they called me today. They said everything looked good but had 1 problem. The limbs still have 4 turns in it and it was pulling 71 lbs. They said the measured the new string ( sixx string the one I won) and it was spot on in lenght. They called mathews and they want the bow shipped to them. So they can see what is causing the supper poundage. Have yall ever seen that happen.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> You guys know the problem I had with my LD. I left it at the shop tuesday to have my new limbs and string put on and they called me today. They said everything looked good but had 1 problem. The limbs still have 4 turns in it and it was pulling 71 lbs. They said the measured the new string ( sixx string the one I won) and it was spot on in lenght. They called mathews and they want the bow shipped to them. So they can see what is causing the supper poundage. Have yall ever seen that happen.


I too would have guessed the string or cables was the problem, but being that's been ruled out. The only other thing that pops into my head is that the new limbs are a touch shorter or something.:dontknow:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> You guys know the problem I had with my LD. I left it at the shop tuesday to have my new limbs and string put on and they called me today. They said everything looked good but had 1 problem. The limbs still have 4 turns in it and it was pulling 71 lbs. They said the measured the new string ( sixx string the one I won) and it was spot on in lenght. They called mathews and they want the bow shipped to them. So they can see what is causing the supper poundage. Have yall ever seen that happen.


no cause i don't have a mathew lol. maybe the limbs are off. just guessing.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> BTW Joe....got a text from the young man today saying his sling had arrived. He said it looks great.:thumb:


Yeah he got it on tuesday I beleave. He was very pleased with it. Thanks again.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Next door to the PIZZA HUT!!!


Oh I done know. Thats your neck of the woods.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nooooooooo....I sat and chatted with her until she went to bed. She just didn't tell you goons I was watching you.:wink:


Stalker!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh I done know. Thats your neck of the woods.


Oh no....THAT'S across the state line!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I too would have guessed the string or cables was the problem, but being that's been ruled out. The only other thing that pops into my head is that the new limbs are a touch shorter or something.:dontknow:





fishcatcher said:


> no cause i don't have a mathew lol. maybe the limbs are off. just guessing.


Yeah thats what the guy at the shop thinks. So there going to ship it out. Maybe just maybe mathews will send me a new one.:77:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Stalker!!!


ukey:GROSS Tom....what would be stalking your fugly azz for? Just makin sure I didn't need to thump somebody when I got on for being INAPPROPRIATE!:set1_punch:
















*Hey TOM!!!*:brick: :nyah:


----------



## fishcatcher

yep i would send it to them for sure. maybe you can get them to switch limbs too. that's what i did with my wart hog. had 70# on it. problem with the mods eating up cable and i send it in. had them replace everything at no cost.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> ukey:GROSS Tom....what would be stalking your fugly azz for? Just makin sure I didn't need to thump somebody when I got on for being INAPPROPRIATE!:set1_punch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey TOM!!!*:brick: :nyah:


lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i may have to order a bino sling. gonna give that a try this year. tired of the harness.


Just let me know buddy


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Just let me know buddy


probably next week sometime. no shoot for me this weekend. i have to put a new set of string, rest and sight on my brother in law bow. hopefully he will pay me too lol.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> You guys know the problem I had with my LD. I left it at the shop tuesday to have my new limbs and string put on and they called me today. They said everything looked good but had 1 problem. The limbs still have 4 turns in it and it was pulling 71 lbs. They said the measured the new string ( sixx string the one I won) and it was spot on in lenght. They called mathews and they want the bow shipped to them. So they can see what is causing the supper poundage. Have yall ever seen that happen.


My guess is that they mislabled the deflection on the limbs!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> My guess is that they mislabled the deflection on the limbs!!


that's what i was thinking too. 80# set lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> ukey:GROSS Tom....what would be stalking your fugly azz for? Just makin sure I didn't need to thump somebody when I got on for being INAPPROPRIATE!:set1_punch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey TOM!!!*:brick: :nyah:


You were just makin sure nobody was flirting with the lil lady!!:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You were just makin sure nobody was flirting with the lil lady!!:tongue:


That's why I escaped from the ZOO Tom....somebody has to keep an eye on ALL you freaks!:chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

you guys have a spared grain scale laying around for sale?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's why I escaped from the ZOO Tom....somebody has to keep an eye on ALL you freaks!:chortle:


Oh...and your such an :angel:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> you guys have a spared grain scale laying around for sale?


They can be bought here in the classy's fish, but I think you can get better deals for the same ones on Ebay.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you guys have a spared grain scale laying around for sale?


Nope....sorry.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Oh...and your such an :angel:


Now I've been called alot of things Tom, but NEVER that!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> They can be bought here in the classy's fish, but I think you can get better deals for the same ones on Ebay.:wink:


you know i never did think of ebay any more lol. dang thanks


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's what i was thinking too. 80# set lol


most likely the case. But they dont offer 80# in that bow.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you guys have a spared grain scale laying around for sale?


Nope sorry only gots one of them.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> most likely the case. But they dont offer 80# in that bow.


yea but they do make 80# limbs. could have been mislabel. it happen before


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys...i'm outta here for the eve. Need some rest for the shoot later this eve!!!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea but they do make 80# limbs. could have been mislabel. it happen before


I thought of that too. So i looked at the slim limb bows that Mathews make and couldnt find one that is offered in 80#


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom. and good luck with the shoot. i'm gonna go find something to eat. talk to you guys later.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I thought of that too. So i looked at the slim limb bows that Mathews make and couldnt find one that is offered in 80#


is this a 2010 model


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Guys...i'm outta here for the eve. Need some rest for the shoot later this eve!!!


Later Tom....have a good night, and let me know if ya hear anything!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys...i'm outta here for the eve. Need some rest for the shoot later this eve!!!


Have a good one Tom and good luck tomorrow. I am soon to follow.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> is this a 2010 model


2009


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> later Tom. and good luck with the shoot. i'm gonna go find something to eat. talk to you guys later.


Thanks Bill!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

Im going to bed. Talk to you guys later.


----------



## fishcatcher

hmm i don't think i have that catalog. i do have the new one though. gonna have to look tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Later Tom....have a good night, and let me know if ya hear anything!:wink:





bowman_77 said:


> Have a good one Tom and good luck tomorrow. I am soon to follow.


Will do!!:tongue: Thanks guys...do a 12 ring dance for me guys!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Im going to bed. Talk to you guys later.


Have a good one Joe. I'm gonna go see what's up on the rest of this freakin site.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> you guys have a spared grain scale laying around for sale?


sent you a pm about this.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> 50 yard groups can be shot with ANY tuned bow Joe...don't give that Mathews too much credit! As far as your other point.....I guess if like the way those things look...:vom: more power to ya!:set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Joe...glad ya like the new foam killer....you have my condolences!:mg: :zip:


SLOW YOUR ROLE CRACKHO. I heard stories of you shaking at the sight of a c4 on a range.We understand that big guys get scared too.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Next door to the PIZZA HUT!!!


you just wait till we go there to eat.:darkbeer: That poor manger will probably quit when I walk in the door,


----------



## treeman65

good luck to any team members that are going to TX.
:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good morning Xtremers!

Good luck Tom!


----------



## bowman_77

Good luck to the Xtreme members that are in TX


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck guys that are shooting this weekend..hoping my bow gets here soon where i can get ready for augusta and hopefully do better than i did in columbus


----------



## bowman_77

Whats up fellas


----------



## bowman_77

Tom how did you shoot today.


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey everybody!! Much thanks for the well wishes for my shoot....that MY JOB Kept me from!! :angry:Got out the door and on the way home and one of my refrigerated meat cases went on the fritz!!! It's part of it...i guess.:thumbs_do I'm thankful i have one, but sometimes it just gets to me!! Sorry guys n lady...i had to vent!! 
So IF i can get out by 7pm...I'll give that shoot another try Sat eve!!


----------



## bowman_77

dang buddy sorry to hear that, maybe it will work out for you tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> dang buddy sorry to hear that, maybe it will work out for you tomorrow.


I hope so...i went and bought arrows and borrowed a bow to do this.


----------



## bowman_77

I have two shoots tomorrow. We are shooting in one about 1 1/2 from the house and haling tail back to shoot one local. I will most likely shoot my hunter set up. One is all classes and the other is just hunter set up. Dont want to lug two bows around.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I have two shoots tomorrow. We are shooting in one about 1 1/2 from the house and haling tail back to shoot one local. I will most likely shoot my hunter set up. One is all classes and the other is just hunter set up. Dont want to lug two bows around.


Good luck Joe!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Good luck Joe!!:thumbs_up


thanks buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

Here's the custom X-8 with spirals i'll be shooting!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Here's the custom X-8 with spirals i'll be shooting!!


looks good


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> looks good


Exept for that camo sight...lol!!! I've been looking in the classifieds for one but no luck yet.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Well that sux about not getting to shoot, but you're right about the HAVING a job on that part. Hopefully you'll be able to get things wrapped up to get there tomorrow night!

Hmmmmm...that's wierd...Joe either turned his light off or was at the FH and had to go out on a call.:dontknow:


----------



## treeman65

nice looking rig Tom. I hope you get to shoot tomorrow.
Joe good luck this weekend.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> nice looking rig Tom. I hope you get to shoot tomorrow.
> Joe good luck this weekend.


Indeed good luck to both! I think Joe might have had to bail on us though.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well that sux about not getting to shoot, but you're right about the HAVING a job on that part. Hopefully you'll be able to get things wrapped up to get there tomorrow night!
> 
> Hmmmmm...that's wierd...Joe either turned his light off or was at the FH and had to go out on a call.:dontknow:





treeman65 said:


> nice looking rig Tom. I hope you get to shoot tomorrow.
> Joe good luck this weekend.


Thanks guys!! I know where another one is...but in camo!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Thanks guys!! I know where another one is...but in camo!!


So you're saying another one will be added to the stable soon? Or is it dependant on how you shoot?:lol:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> So you're saying another one will be added to the stable soon? Or is it dependant on how you shoot?:lol:


It won't be the bows fault if i shoot bad!! Not sure how soon....if i win it, it would be SOON!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

if i have any energy I will be shooting this weekend too.I have only ate jello and alittle soup since monday


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> It won't be the bows fault if i shoot bad!! Not sure how soon....if i win it, it would be SOON!!!!!!


Ahhh hah....I got ya now.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> if i have any energy I will be shooting this weekend too.I have only ate jello and alittle soup since monday


Mouth still pretty sore James? How's your buddy doing too?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Mouth still pretty sore James? How's your buddy doing too?


he seemed a little better today. Mouth hurts bad I didnt take pain meds to I could come to work today but Im going home soon.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> he seemed a little better today. Mouth hurts bad I didnt take pain meds to I could come to work today but Im going home soon.


You didn't end up getting DRY SOCKET did you? I had that happen to me, and it SUCKED!ukey::angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> he seemed a little better today. Mouth hurts bad I didnt take pain meds to I could come to work today but Im going home soon.


I know how you feel!! I'm glad that your buds doing better.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

no now its actually my throat and ear that hurt. My jaw has not been to bad today.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> no now its actually my throat and ear that hurt. My jaw has not been to bad today.


Oh boy.....James is hungry, ornery, and in pain. I feel sorry for ANYBODY on the sidewalks tonight!:mg: :zip: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy.....James is hungry, ornery, and in pain. I feel sorry for ANYBODY on the sidewalks tonight!:mg: :zip: :chortle:


ornery is right after the day I had.:thumbs_do


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy.....James is hungry, ornery, and in pain. I feel sorry for ANYBODY on the sidewalks tonight!:mg: :zip: :chortle:


Glad i'm home!!:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> ornery is right after the day I had.:thumbs_do


At least you're going home soon bro!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Glad i'm home!!:shade:


I will be soon myself.I am supposed to shoot in the morning but we will see.I talk to Mark tonight and he said it is real muddy at the shoot.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Muddy? You might fall down and crack your mellon! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

WHO IS SHOOTING AN AXCELL 3000 SIGHT BY TRU-BALL?? And how do they differ / compare to the Sure Loc Supreme??


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Muddy? You might fall down and crack your mellon! :set1_rolf2:


no I was saying its muddy at the shoot in TX


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> WHO IS SHOOTING AN AXCELL 3000 SIGHT BY TRU-BALL?? And how do they differ / compare to the Sure Loc Supreme??


IM debating on getting one or a cbe.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> no I was saying its muddy at the shoot in TX


Oh...then no worries for you bud. Tom....James will tell ya to get a CBE, and I don't own a sight like that so I'm NO help at all!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh...then no worries for you bud. Tom....James will tell ya to get a CBE, and I don't own a sight like that so I'm NO help at all!


I had a CBE 3D ML...nice for sure...possibly the best over all 3d sight made...somebody wanted it REAL BAD!!! I made some reeal $$$$$$$ on that deal.


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys...i'm outta hear...long day of work ahead of me and mite even get to shoot!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Tom...you looking at that Axcel with the Viper scope??


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom...you looking at that Axcel with the Viper scope??


Nah...a boy i coached...long distance has one up for sale / trade...i'd trade him my Supreme for it. I did tell him my thoughts for thr CBE though!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

I was looking through the Viper today with the lense in it...WOW:mg: now I know why so many people shoot with a lense. I can't wait to get it put on and sighted in once we're done with league Sunday.:thumb:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Guys...i'm outta hear...long day of work ahead of me and mite even get to shoot!!


Talk at ya tomorrow Tom, and hopefully you get to shoot!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Talk at ya tomorrow Tom, and hopefully you get to shoot!


Thanks Toby!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

:mg: Gotta be the first time I've ever seen this on page 2! That just won't do!:tsk:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

how everbody doing shooting wise thise weekend im stuck at work no shooting again for me this weekend


----------



## icefishur96

Got to change out a peep then the Cyborg and I are going out to wreck some more arrows:beer:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I was looking through the Viper today with the lense in it...WOW:mg: now I know why so many people shoot with a lense. I can't wait to get it put on and sighted in once we're done with league Sunday.:thumb:


lol take you this long to see the light? :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol take you this long to see the light? :teeth:


hello fellas


----------



## fishcatcher

what's up Joe?


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe you have to change your sig. don't ya buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what's up Joe?


not much. just tring to unwine alittle. And you


----------



## fishcatcher

getting all my gear for tomorrow shoot. and those arrows are light as hell too.


----------



## bowman_77

is that better


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> getting all my gear for tomorrow shoot. and those arrows are light as hell too.


Told you they where


----------



## fishcatcher

i had to drop my draw weight down a few pounds lol.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> is that better


lol yes hmmm three bows. man i feel left out.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i had to drop my draw weight down a few pounds lol.


yeap. have you checked the speed on them.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeap. have you checked the spped on them.


nope no chrono at my house. yea sad isn't it. will do tomorrow though. gonna shoot them through my guardian and xlr.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nope no chrono at my house. yea sad isn't it. will do tomorrow though. gonna shoot them through my guardian and xlr.


well good luck tomorrow. Hope you shoot better then I did to day. I shot in 2 tourneys today. The 1st one got UGLY fast.:angry: I had the rightees bad. I had to move my site about and 1/2 " to start hitting center, wound up shooting 171.:thumbs_do On the 2nd shoot I did lot better, finished that one at a 191. All with the hunting set up. But I will not shoot the hunting bow any more in a shoot. 

I have another sight I and going to stick on the C4 and sight it in so on hunter shoots All I gotta do is swap the sights out.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh one of those days huh. i been using my hunting bow lately. gonna take the elite out for the first time tomorrow. been fine tuning her in. think i got it shooting good now.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh one of those days huh. i been using my hunting bow lately. gonna take the elite out for the first time tomorrow. been fine tuning her in. think i got it shooting good now.


I thought my rig was fine. I havent shoot it all week with messing with the C4. so thats what I get I guess.


----------



## fishcatcher

you must have bump it or something. that's alot of movement 1/2


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol yes hmmm three bows. man i feel left out.


Kim now has FOUR!:mg: She just bought a Testarossa Equalizer today. I think her Admiral is going up for sale now though.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim now has FOUR!:mg: She just bought a Testarossa Equalizer today. I think her Admiral is going up for sale now though.


dang it. now i know i'm down there. she can't sell that bow. or she have to change her name.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> dang it. now i know i'm down there. she can't sell that bow. or she have to change her name.


You mean like all the people that have DXT or drenalin in their names and are shooting Hoyts, Bowtechs, Athens....etc? I don't think so.


----------



## fishcatcher

yep just like that. admiral vixen is gonna have to change to xtreme vixen lol


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You mean like all the people that have DXT or drenalin in their names and are shooting Hoyts, Bowtechs, Athens....etc? I don't think so.


Whats up Toby


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey guys...Joe don't worry about the "righties"...mite be a slight difference in the DL between the bows!! I didn't leave work until 8pm...so no shoot for me this weekend!! There will be more for sure!!!:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Whats up Toby


Not much Joe....just did some arrows today for a client. Other than that I didn't do anything...wanted to shoot some today, but it was too cold to bother with.:angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

it wasn't too bad here. a little breezy and cloudy.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hey guys...Joe don't worry about the "righties"...mite be a slight difference in the DL between the bows!! I didn't leave work until 8pm...so no shoot for me this weekend!! There will be more for sure!!!:tongue:


Yeah but the only thing is the last 3 shoot I shot with it it wasnt there. It fixed now though.


----------



## bowman_77

Well yall have a good one, I'm off to catch some  Its been a long day. Chat with yall tomorrow.


----------



## fishcatcher

have a good one Joe. i'm heading off too. early night for me.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Hello is anybody out there?


----------



## bowman_77

Good Moring Xtremers


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team xtremes. hope everyone is shooting great today


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good morning team xtremes. hope everyone is shooting great today


Good luck to day fish


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ok so what was different in paris this weekend than in columbus 30 point difference between first in columbus and 1st in paris for open c


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> ok so what was different in paris this weekend than in columbus 30 point difference between first in columbus and 1st in paris for open c


I dont know. But my buddy that was down there with me in Columbus placed 2 in open B and he just won out also.


----------



## bluelund79

Nice


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> ok so what was different in paris this weekend than in columbus 30 point difference between first in columbus and 1st in paris for open c


so did this mean you won? if so then congrats Josh.



bowman_77 said:


> I dont know. But my buddy that was down there with me in Columbus placed 2 in open B and he just won out also.


congrats to your buddy Joe. i didn't shoot today. man it was chilly and windy as hell here.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> so did this mean you won? if so then congrats Josh.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats to your buddy Joe. i didn't shoot today. man it was chilly and windy as hell here.


Yeah the wind here as been kicking it too.

I been messing around with the C4 a good bit today tring diff weights and side bars on it. I wound up going with the double side bars with just the end caps.


----------



## fishcatcher

i keep on having to let down due to the wind gusting today. it would actually make we sway lol. yea light weight me. anyway. two side bar huh. is the noise still there?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i keep on having to let down due to the wind gusting today. it would actually make we sway lol. yea light weight me. anyway. two side bar huh. is the noise still there?


Some, but the C4 will always have some noise.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i wish i won lol i was just looking at the scores ive been stuck at work all weekend


----------



## bowman_77

I was have to stand in side the bay and shoot out the door to keep the wind off of me today.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I dont know. But my buddy that was down there with me in Columbus placed 2 in open B and he just won out also.


good shootin to your buddy i was just blown away when i looked at the scores i was expecting to see scores like columbus again but it wasnt that way..


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I was have to stand in side the bay and shoot out the door to keep the wind off of me today.


i wish i had that. i was out in wide open field trying to shoot. think i let down more than i shoot. man i hate letting down with a hinge


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i wish i had that. i was out in wide open field trying to shoot. think i let down more than i shoot. man i hate letting down with a hinge


I need to do it more often. But your right, its no fun.


----------



## timbawolf98

Whats going on guys? It's time to bust out the bow for a gobbler, I killed my 2nd bird on Saturday and I've only got one tag left, the pressure is off and I can wait one out with the Bowtech now.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I need to do it more often. But your right, its no fun.


lol it took me forever to learn to just let down instead of holding forever. especially with a light trigger response.


----------



## fishcatcher

timbawolf98 said:


> Whats going on guys? It's time to bust out the bow for a gobbler, I killed my 2nd bird on Saturday and I've only got one tag left, the pressure is off and I can wait one out with the Bowtech now.


congrats but where are the pics? man card violation :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> congrats but where are the pics? man card violation :wink:


No the 1st was a violation but the 2nd one requires the MC to be revolked..


----------



## fishcatcher

lol isn't that what i say. next one will be a revoke.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol isn't that what i say. next one will be a revoke.


nope 2 bird with no pics so its revoked.

1 bird is a violation but he has shoot 2 birds and still no pics....so IT GONE :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

oh he did say 2 thunderchicken all right. yep you are right Joe. cut it up and dress him in a pink tutu


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh he did say 2 thunderchicken all right. yep you are right Joe. cut it up and dress him in a pink tutu


Man we are getting hammered with hail,rain drops the size of marbles and funnel clouds rotation everywhere around us for like 50 miles. Boy its going to be a looooooooon nite.


----------



## fishcatcher

sound like fun Joe. go chase those funnel cloud will you lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> sound like fun Joe. go chase those funnel cloud will you lol


Me not scare. Remeber I run into burning buildings when others are running out. Might be crazy though:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

i would love to tape them myself. and take some wall clouds shot. those are amazing looking if you ask me.


----------



## bowman_77

I see Tom is lurking around.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I see Tom is lurking around.


STALKER ALERTS lol


----------



## bowman_77

Has anyone tried the Feather Vision Lens before.....I bought one for my black eagle scope.(42mm) when I was in Columbus. I tried it out there and didnt like it, so today I wanted to try it again and it great but in the center of the len when looking thru it at full draw the center is a lil blurry the side are clear but the center isnt. Looks like it has waves or circles round the center part. But I only see it at full draw. Its a 6x lens and I am using a #2 clarifier.


----------



## fishcatcher

are you sure it isn't a smudge? and no i have not try one before.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> are you sure it isn't a smudge? and no i have not try one before.


Yes I am very sure thats it isnt a smudge. It was the 1st thing I noticed when I drew back with it the fist time. I cleaned it really good today before shooting with it. It might be I need to just try a #3 clarifier


----------



## fishcatcher

that was my next suggestion. 

oh my brother and me are selling our elite xlr if you guys know someone looking for one. my is all black and the other is at version.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> that was my next suggestion.
> 
> oh my brother and me are selling our elite xlr if you guys know someone looking for one. my is all black and the other is at version.


You just got iy, right


----------



## BEETLE GUY

fishcatcher said:


> that was my next suggestion.
> 
> oh my brother and me are selling our elite xlr if you guys know someone looking for one. my is all black and the other is at version.


Shoulda waited for the Maitland:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> You just got iy, right


yep lol


----------



## fishcatcher

BEETLE GUY said:


> Shoulda waited for the Maitland:wink:


nope strother infinity :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I see Tom is lurking around.


Came in and went...now i'm back for a few.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Came in and went...now i'm back for a few.[/QUOTE
> 
> hey Tom did you get to shoot?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Man we are getting hammered with hail,rain drops the size of marbles and funnel clouds rotation everywhere around us for like 50 miles. Boy its going to be a looooooooon nite.


yeah that sounds like fun we got some rain over here this morning but nothing bad


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> 12 rings only said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came in and went...now i'm back for a few.[/QUOTE
> 
> hey Tom did you get to shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> No sir...got out of work too late.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> fishcatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sir...got out of work too late.
> 
> 
> 
> i did try to practice but got wind blown off the range.
Click to expand...


----------



## RattleSnake1

What's up kids?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> What's up kids?


not much. just about ready to hit the sack.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> not much. just about ready to hit the sack.


what you better get to making that sling buddy lol.


hey Toby. i was in wisconsin today again. at least just the border. went to A1 archery in hudson.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what you better get to making that sling buddy lol.
> 
> 
> hey Toby. i was in wisconsin today again. at least just the border. went to A1 archery in hudson.


HAHA Im at the FH it will be tomorrow evening before that happens And I have to make Kim one too.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> what you better get to making that sling buddy lol.
> 
> 
> hey Toby. i was in wisconsin today again. at least just the border. went to A1 archery in hudson.


What....they won't let ya shoot in your home state or what? We have enough tourists here...don't need another fish.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> What....they won't let ya shoot in your home state or what? We have enough tourists here...don't need another fish.


Toby how did you and Kim do on the last day of the leauge. That was today right.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> What....they won't let ya shoot in your home state or what? We have enough tourists here...don't need another fish.


lol actually my brother in law had his gf with him trying out bow. she gonna start shooting too.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> What's up kids?


Not much...still a little pissed at how UT played the last 2 minutes today. I will say, NOBODY expected UT to get where they were and win the games they did. Proud fan i am...and there's a top 4 recruiting class coming in next year.:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby how did you and Kim do on the last day of the leauge. That was today right.


Yes it was Joe....Kim shot 290 even though she wasn't feeling well this morning, and I came in at 299 with 53X. Now it's a waiting game for others to finish to see where we end up in the standings.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes it was Joe....Kim shot 290 even though she wasn't feeling well this morning, and I came in at 299 with 53X. Now it's a waiting game for others to finish to see where we end up in the standings.


You guys have shot well in this league!! I'm hoping that 2nd is where you stay!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes it was Joe....Kim shot 290 even though she wasn't feeling well this morning, and I came in at 299 with 53X. Now it's a waiting game for others to finish to see where we end up in the standings.


great job. Maybe that will hold for you guys.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You guys have shot well in this league!! I'm hoping that 2nd is where you stay!!


I thought we've done well, and for Kim's first full year of league after last year's crushed finger; she's done very well. If we get second great, but there's a lot of good shooters there that need to finish up yet.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Kim DID end up as the top lady shooter with her year average being a little better than 10 points higher than the next closest gal.:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> kim did end up as the top lady shooter with her year average being a little better than 10 points higher than the next closest gal.:thumb:


atta girl kimmi!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> atta girl kimmi!!!!


My thoughts exactly Tom...I've been very proud of her!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim DID end up as the top lady shooter with her year average being a little better than 10 points higher than the next closest gal.:thumb:


Thats the way to hand out a beat down Kim.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> My thoughts exactly Tom...I've been very proud of her!


I'd say you are!!! It's been fun hearing about how good she's been shooting in the league...for me anyway!!!

I'm definately beat after this weekend of work and B-Ball!!! I'm gonna turn in for the eve!! You guys have a good one!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Well im off to bed, yall have a good one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I'm out too...later fellas.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning!!

Thanks everyone for the atta girl!!  Tried to put more into it today then I had so my score reflected it. But, Had a great time and asked if we could start over again:lol:


----------



## bowman_77

Morning Team


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kim DID end up as the top lady shooter with her year average being a little better than 10 points higher than the next closest gal.:thumb:


big congrats to her


----------



## treeman65

well its a wonderful FREAKN day lol I hope a good weekend.


----------



## timbawolf98

Sorry guys, here are some pictures from the last two weekends

Opening morning success
L to R
My dad, Ricky, Me









My 1st bird again









Here's the 2nd one









We've had a good season so far, 5 birds last weekend and 4 this weekend between 6 people, as you can see in the first picture one guy doubled, and another guy killed two birds this weekend, one of which had 3 beards that totaled out to over 27 inches and the other had 1 1/4" spurs


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yes it was Joe....Kim shot 290 even though she wasn't feeling well this morning, and I came in at 299 with 53X. Now it's a waiting game for others to finish to see where we end up in the standings.


great shooting you two. Kim way to go for leading the ladies.


----------



## fishcatcher

timberwolf your man card is save now. oh nice thunderchicken too


----------



## fishcatcher

ok what's going on? on page 2 again . can't have this now can we.


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Sorry guys, here are some pictures from the last two weekends
> 
> Opening morning success
> L to R
> My dad, Ricky, Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st bird again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the 2nd one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had a good season so far, 5 birds last weekend and 4 this weekend between 6 people, as you can see in the first picture one guy doubled, and another guy killed two birds this weekend, one of which had 3 beards that totaled out to over 27 inches and the other had 1 1/4" spurs


looks good. congrats...


----------



## bowman_77

Well guys I am going after a bird in the morning. I have never hunted them. I have wanted to but didnt know where to start so I went out and bought a slate call a week ago and had a few lessons with it and now I am ready to go and try my luck.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

nice birds im gonna go try and get on one friday morning with the bow i think.


Guys going to augusta where are yall staying?


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> nice birds im gonna go try and get on one friday morning with the bow i think.
> 
> 
> Guys going to augusta where are yall staying?


I am staying at my house. I live about 30 minutes from the fort. So I dont have to travel.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I am staying at my house. I live about 30 minutes from the fort. So I dont have to travel.


lol nice


----------



## timbawolf98

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys I am going after a bird in the morning. I have never hunted them. I have wanted to but didnt know where to start so I went out and bought a slate call a week ago and had a few lessons with it and now I am ready to go and try my luck.


Good luck! Remember, patience is key, and as a general rule, if you can hear one gobble, he can hear your calls (unless it's windy), so no need to call loud unless it's late in the morning, if you've been there awhile and haven't had any action then get agressive and try to make something happen


----------



## bowman_77

timbawolf98 said:


> Good luck! Remember, patience is key, and as a general rule, if you can hear one gobble, he can hear your calls (unless it's windy), so no need to call loud unless it's late in the morning, if you've been there awhile and haven't had any action then get agressive and try to make something happen


Will do thanks


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> I am staying at my house. I live about 30 minutes from the fort. So I dont have to travel.


looks like we are staying at Joes house  lol


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> looks like we are staying at Joes house  lol


Oh yeah I have pleanty of room on the floor.....as long as you can put up with my rug rats....


----------



## 12 rings only

NICE BIRDS Timber!!!!! We start this coming Sat!!!! My first day out will be monday morning and i'm off for 9 days!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys I am going after a bird in the morning. I have never hunted them. I have wanted to but didnt know where to start so I went out and bought a slate call a week ago and had a few lessons with it and now I am ready to go and try my luck.


good luck Joe. you should have a mouth call also. they can come in handy when you can't use your hand.


----------



## 12 rings only

Good luck Joe!!! Let me know how you do!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Good luck Joe!!! Let me know how you do!!!!


Thanks Tom....I will let yah know either way...And thanks again for the info. I enjoyed are talk once again.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> good luck Joe. you should have a mouth call also. they can come in handy when you can't use your hand.


No mouth call for me. I cant get the hang of it.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks Tom....I will let yah know either way...And thanks again for the info. I enjoyed are talk once again.:wink:


Me too!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> No mouth call for me. I cant get the hang of it.


mouth calls take ALOT of practice and ALOT of patience ive been messing with them for about 3 years now and im comfortable using them but not great at it


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> mouth calls take ALOT of practice and ALOT of patience ive been messing with them for about 3 years now and im comfortable using them but not great at it


yeah patience is one thing I dont have alot of. LOL


----------



## 08toxikshooter

lol i hear ya on that one


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> No mouth call for me. I cant get the hang of it.


it's actually not that hard. once you get the right fit and feel. it's my main call


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> it's actually not that hard. once you get the right fit and feel. it's my main call


I have a few...but i use the slate/ glass/ aluminum pot calls as my main calls. Ask Joe...i give him a sample while we were on the phone.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I have a few...but i use the slate/ glass/ aluminum pot calls as my main calls. Ask Joe...i give him a sample while we were on the phone.:wink:


lol i can see that now too. all that squawking over the phone line.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i can see that now too. all that squawking over the phone line.


Nah...just trying to help him out.


----------



## fishcatcher

just teasing you Tom. i'm sure it didn't sound like squawking. nope not at all


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just teasing you Tom. i'm sure it didn't sound like squawking. nope not at all


Nope...gotta volume knob on MY Strikers!!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

now those slate call. i cannot get the hang of. go figure huh?


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Well hows it been going fellas?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> now those slate call. i cannot get the hang of. go figure huh?


Those are my bread and butter calls!! Gotta a custom aluminum call headed my way this week!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Well hows it been going fellas?


What up Bryan??? it's almost turkey season here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya cowboy. where you been hiding?

Tom i can't keep the proper tension with the slate. sound like a dying chicken when i use them. lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> What up Bryan??? it's almost turkey season here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tom turkey season is in here but I havent had the chance to ease out there just yet. Seen one nice gobbler stroll thru the shop today tho. 27 lbs 11.25" beard and 1 1/8 spurs on him.


fishcatcher said:


> hi ya cowboy. where you been hiding?
> 
> Tom i can't keep the proper tension with the slate. sound like a dying chicken when i use them. lol


Been around here and over there and wait....lol no hiding. Just busy.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom turkey season is in here but I havent had the chance to ease out there just yet. Seen one nice gobbler stroll thru the shop today tho. 27 lbs 11.25" beard and 1 1/8 spurs on him.


That's what i'm talkin about!!! Birds around here are hot in places...and quiet in some. Gonna be 80 degrees here by the weekend!!! It will be on for sure!!!:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya cowboy. where you been hiding?
> 
> Tom i can't keep the proper tension with the slate. sound like a dying chicken when i use them. lol


When you use them...do you rest your "striker hand" on the side of the call?? If you free hand it...it's near impossible to get the same contact force!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom i assume you are feeling better now. you know the chest injury.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> That's what i'm talkin about!!! Birds around here are hot in places...and quiet in some. Gonna be 80 degrees here by the weekend!!! It will be on for sure!!!:tongue:


You better practice up and aim for the head bud...hate to see ya have a REPEAT!:mg: :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom i assume you are feeling better now. you know the chest injury.


Oh yeah!!! All good, tuned the burner out to 348 fps last week!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh yeah!!! All good, tuned the burner out to 348 fps last week!!!:darkbeer:


hmm i guess you letting her rip now. proper name for that bow. i be happy with 290 fps.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You better practice up and aim for the head bud...hate to see ya have a REPEAT!:mg: :zip:


I'll take a repeat of the STUD thats on my wall now!! lol:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya Toby.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'll take a repeat of the STUD thats on my wall now!! lol:wink:


I've got bigger ones! :tongue: :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hmm i guess you letting her rip now. proper name for that bow. i be happy with 290 fps.


Buy a Alpha Burner...305-315 for your DL....let me tune it and "I'LL MAKE YOU FAMOUS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I've got bigger ones! :tongue: :chortle:


way too much 411 there pal!!!!!:zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

nah i just don't like those riser look.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Buy a Alpha Burner...305-315 for your DL....let me tune it and* "I'LL MAKE YOU FAMOUS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


HEY!!! That's MY line!!!:angry:



12 rings only said:


> way too much 411 there pal!!!!!:zip:


Birds ya FREAK!!! Sheesh Tom:doh:


----------



## fishcatcher

i can't believe this but i would shoot a mathew monster over a hoyt. :zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya Toby.


Sup fish....CATCH!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sup fish....CATCH!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


lol what the heck was that for?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> HEY!!! That's MY line!!!:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Birds ya FREAK!!! Sheesh Tom:doh:


roflmao!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol what the heck was that for?


Lack of better things to do. :dontknow: Of course it's just funny too!:chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sup fish....CATCH!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


toby's pitchen!!!! OMG!!! i'm on a roll!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Before it get's outta hand around here...I'm off to bed!! Later guys!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

That HT 3 showed up today fish.....thing's still like brand new.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Before it get's outta hand around here...I'm off to bed!! Later guys!!


lol and you should talk. later buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> That HT 3 showed up today fish.....thing's still like brand new.


i got dibs on that.


----------



## fishcatcher

Toby i just send you a message on msn.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Before it get's outta hand around here...I'm off to bed!! Later guys!!


Run COWARD....RUN!!! 
















*PANSY!!!!!*


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Run COWARD....RUN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PANSY!!!!!*


hey that's my line


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning!Good luck everyone with the wood:chicken01:...


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Buy a Alpha Burner...305-315 for your DL....let me tune it and "I'LL MAKE YOU FAMOUS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im liking my 340 at 28/57 lbs:darkbeer: got to love the Omen I got one going 365 at 30" :dj:


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

APAnTN said:


> Im liking my 340 at 28/57 lbs:darkbeer: got to love the Omen I got one going 365 at 30" :dj:


thats is smoking out of that omen


----------



## fishcatcher

Josh how you like that exceed 300?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> Josh how you like that exceed 300?


not sure still havent got mine yet


----------



## bowman_77

1st time out was a dud nothing seen nor heard.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> 1st time out was a dud nothing seen nor heard.


sorry to hear that Joe. maybe your luck will change tomorrow buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

dont know when im going back fish


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> dont know when im going back fish


oh well good luck the next time you go out then. lol


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> 1st time out was a dud nothing seen nor heard.


thats one thing about turkey hunting you can go and hear/see a lot or go and hear/see absolutely nothing


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> thats one thing about turkey hunting you can go and hear/see a lot or go and hear/see absolutely nothing


yep just like deer hunting for sure. or they will sneak up on you from behind and you can't move. lol had that happen in missouri one year. i fell asleep and woke up surround by birds


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Im liking my 340 at 28/57 lbs:darkbeer: got to love the Omen I got one going 365 at 30" :dj:


BUT....Mines 8 feet OVER IBO at 66lbs and 29.5...:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> BUT....Mines 8 feet OVER IBO at 66lbs and 29.5...:wink:


well my hot rod can get to warp speed too. oh wait it was only a dream


----------



## bowman_77

whats up guys


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> whats up guys


Not much...sorry your hunt didn't go as planned, I was hoping for a pic of a big bird!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Not much...sorry your hunt didn't go as planned, I was hoping for a pic of a big bird!!!


Thanks Tom I was hoping for the same thing. But I guess that why its called huntin and not killin.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Guys I am about whooped. For fire drill to night we did a adopt a hwy. We walked and pick up trash on a Road thats about 5 miles long.


----------



## fishcatcher

don't you have juvi. delinquent to do that. you know chain gang thing.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Not much...sorry your hunt didn't go as planned, I was hoping for a pic of a big bird!!!


now Tom why would you want to shoot big bird. that poor yellow thing isn't gonna hurt you.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> don't you have juvi. delinquent to do that. you know chain gang thing.


Yeah we have them too. But its something we been doing for a few years now.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> now Tom why would you want to shoot big bird. that poor yellow thing isn't gonna hurt you.


Big Bird would have got smoked too if he would have walked out.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Big Bird would have got smoked too if he would have walked out.:wink:


roflmao you must have been ready to shoot tweety bird too.


----------



## bowman_77

later guys im off to bed, Gotta go to the FH tomorrow.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> roflmao you must have been ready to shoot tweety bird too.


I had about 500 robins I could have smoked.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe. have fun at the F.H. tomorrow.


----------



## bowman_77

later


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> now Tom why would you want to shoot big bird. that poor yellow thing isn't gonna hurt you.





bowman_77 said:


> Yeah we have them too. But its something we been doing for a few years now.





bowman_77 said:


> Big Bird would have got smoked too if he would have walked out.:wink:





fishcatcher said:


> roflmao you must have been ready to shoot tweety bird too.





bowman_77 said:


> I had about 500 robins I could have smoked.


it's bird season ain't it....


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> it's bird season ain't it....


you big meanie. bert and ernie is gonna get you for sure. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you big meanie. bert and ernie is gonna get you for sure. lol


Be nice...no name calling!!! SORRY for his behavior Toby n James!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Be nice...no name calling!!! SORRY for his behavior Toby n James!! lol


lol thanks i have to clean my screen now. dr. pepper


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol thanks i have to clean my screen now. dr. pepper


Any time Bill!!


----------



## treeman65

Whats up


----------



## fishcatcher

hey James. man that thumb peg make a big different for me. thanks again.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Whats up


Het james...i'm about to fall asleep...done a tune up on da Nissan today after work....WHO in the world designed thier heads and intake system to have the plugs on the Inside next to the intake runners!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Het james...i'm about to fall asleep...done a tune up on da Nissan today after work....WHO in the world designed thier heads and intake system to have the plugs on the Inside next to the intake runners!!!


well i think nissan does lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well i think nissan does lol


I sure do miss my small block Chevys!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I sure do miss my small block Chevys!!!


yep you actually have room to work in there. unlike the new cars and truck nowaday. no way in hell i would even attempt to do it.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hey James. man that thumb peg make a big different for me. thanks again.


no problem just glad i could help.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I sure do miss my small block Chevys!!!


im with you on this one.:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> im with you on this one.:darkbeer:


I heard...not confirmed, that my old drag car is up for sale...instead of the 9 second 302, it's got a 427 small block and still running the 2 stages of nitrous i had on it too!!! :tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

They do that so guys like us can't tinker with things anymore!:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> They do that so guys like us can't tinker with things anymore!:angry:


No kidding....i ain't paying $65 bucks an hour though!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> No kidding....i ain't paying $65 bucks an hour though!!!


I never do....have some great friends that are good at spinnin wrenches.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I never do....have some great friends that are good at spinnin wrenches.:wink:


Me too, at least what i don't have tools for anyway.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Me too, at least what i don't have tools for anyway.


That's just ANOTHER thing....all the damn little "SPECIFIC" tools you need to have anymore, and not even getting into the computer/electrical bs!:fuming:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's just ANOTHER thing....all the damn little "SPECIFIC" tools you need to have anymore, and not even getting into the computer/electrical bs!:fuming:


That's where i turn to a great garage that i know won't rake me over the coals!! Tranny work gets farmed out too.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> That's where i turn to a great garage that i know won't rake me over the coals!! Tranny work gets farmed out too.:wink:


One of the reasons I'm pretty tight with the mechanic at UPS....if I need something done; he's always willing to help or do it for a small fee.


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys...i'm done!!! Toby, call me some time Wed. C'ya fellers.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> One of the reasons I'm pretty tight with the mechanic at UPS....if I need something done; he's always willing to help or do it for a small fee.


Yeah, i have one of those guys too...roll in after hours unlimited tools and a lift!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Guys...i'm done!!! Toby, call me some time Wed. C'ya fellers.


Lata Tom...I'll give ya buzz tomorrow then.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning!!

Joe You got money!!!! lol Thanks Hun


----------



## APAnTN

good morning everyone



12 rings only said:


> BUT....Mines 8 feet OVER IBO at 66lbs and 29.5...:wink:


:set1_applaud: Thats pretty good lol



12 rings only said:


> Not much...sorry your hunt didn't go as planned, I was hoping for a pic of a big bird!!!


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> good morning everyone
> 
> :set1_applaud: Thats pretty good lol


is that the costume you are going to wear after the Augusta smackdown


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> is that the costume you are going to wear after the Augusta smackdown


maybe just maybe lol I was thinking more on the lines of Tom wearing it in London:wink:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> maybe just maybe lol I was thinking more on the lines of Tom wearing it in London:wink:


there you go specially seeing he would be the virgin to the smackdown.:wink:
So do we want to do another team shoot in Augusta like we did in Columbus?


----------



## treeman65

I was promised to have the shirts to me so we can have them for Augusta.
He said he would make sure I get them in plenty of time .


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> there you go specially seeing he would be the virgin to the smackdown.:wink:
> 
> we will break him in good
> So do we want to do another team shoot in Augusta like we did in Columbus?


sounds good to me



treeman65 said:


> I was promised to have the shirts to me so we can have them for Augusta.
> He said he would make sure I get them in plenty of time .


that will be sweet for sure


----------



## treeman65

Is Travis going to be there?


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> Joe You got money!!!! lol Thanks Hun


I got it thanks, it will ship out friday morning.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

James post a pic of those shirt will you if you can.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> James post a pic of those shirt will you if you can.


when ya supposed to get that exceed?


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> when ya supposed to get that exceed?


who me. i don't know what you talking about Josh lol :zip:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Is Travis going to be there?


I dont know if he going or not


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> who me. i don't know what you talking about Josh lol :zip:


lol:darkbeer:


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> Het james...i'm about to fall asleep...done a tune up on da Nissan today after work....WHO in the world designed thier heads and intake system to have the plugs on the Inside next to the intake runners!!!


What kind of Nissan


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I dont know if he going or not


i sent you an envelope for him its the crispy from fish.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> James post a pic of those shirt will you if you can.


i will once I they call me and tell me they are done.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i sent you an envelope for him its the crispy from fish.


You sent that to the wrong person. lol The bet was on you.


----------



## bowman_77

Let get the head count going. Who all is coming to Augusta GA


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Let get the head count going. Who all is coming to Augusta GA


ill be there wont be there until friday night tho


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> ill be there wont be there until friday night tho


Josh dang so you want be able so shoot the team or the smackdown shoot then.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Josh dang so you want be able so shoot the team or the smackdown shoot then.


right now its lookin that way.... depending on what happens between now and then i might be sick that day cough cough cough *at least i may tell work that*


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> right now its lookin that way.... depending on what happens between now and then i might be sick that day cough cough cough *at least i may tell work that*


LOL.....becareful and dont get fired. nowa days jobs are hard to come by.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> LOL.....becareful and dont get fired. nowa days jobs are hard to come by.


that they are plus the girlfriend will be tagging along again and she will prolly be working to so we will see.. i have that sat and sunday off and will have the following friday off for a concert so that is like almost impossible to get where i work so do what i can i guess... i would love to be able to ride up friday morning and get to shoot some bfore hand but ill just be glad to be shooting now only if my bow would come in everything would be good


----------



## 08toxikshooter

joe do you know if the gbaa state 3d that they do in august at ft gordon if you have to qualify for that or is it anyone who wants to go


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> joe do you know if the gbaa state 3d that they do in august at ft gordon if you have to qualify for that or is it anyone who wants to go


There are two ways to shoot it. either join the GBAA and shoot for the state title or just shoot the guess class (non title). And no you dont have to qualify.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Let get the head count going. Who all is coming to Augusta GA


i will be there friday morning/


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i will be there friday morning/


good deal.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

be there friday around lunch


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> be there friday around lunch


Good...Long time no see.


----------



## bowman_77

Guys remeber the question I asked about the feather vision lens, will I contacted them and spoke to Bert the VP. he asked me to send it to them and they would send me a new one. They are very friendly and will do whats right. If yall are in the market for a new len give them a try there CS is 2nd to none also.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> Good...Long time no see.


Thanks Joe. Ive been lurking round. been playing with a bunch of new set ups and finally found one that seems to be working.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Thanks Joe. Ive been lurking round. been playing with a bunch of new set ups and finally found one that seems to be working.


Yeah same here....I have a new rig and think I have it bal. prefit now it holding well.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Yeah I saw the picture of that new C4. Looks good buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks


hows the c4 doing joe?


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> hows the c4 doing joe?


It great. just wishing I had one sooner.


----------



## bowman_77

see you guys later. Im off to bed.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i sent you an envelope for him its the crispy from fish.


next time James you gonna win




bowman_77 said:


> You sent that to the wrong person. lol The bet was on you.


Joe this time the bet will be you against James. i'll send another crispies.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> next time James you gonna win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe this time the bet will be you against James. i'll send another crispies.


shoot that is no match.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Thanks Joe. Ive been lurking round. been playing with a bunch of new set ups and finally found one that seems to be working.


we have heard that one before.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Wassup James? Still can't get that dang kick out of those arrows.:angry: I'm thinking about taking the Admiral completely down and resetting EVERYTHING!:doh: :dontknow:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wassup James? Still can't get that dang kick out of those arrows.:angry: I'm thinking about taking the Admiral completely down and resetting EVERYTHING!:doh: :dontknow:


do you have a 350 you can try to see how it does?Wish you where close so I could look at it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> do you have a 350 you can try to see how it does?Wish you where close so I could look at it.


No I don't....I would rather just have regular Xringer 350s I think than the 250 HVs...what a pain.:fuming: Shot the Axis 340s today and they were darts.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> No I don't....I would rather just have regular Xringer 350s I think than the 250 HVs...what a pain.:fuming: Shot the Axis 340s today and they were darts.


what length are your arrows I might have a 350 that wiill work.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> what length are your arrows I might have a 350 that wiill work.


The following is what was written for them when I bought them..
*They are 29" from nock groove to end of shaft. 100 gr. glue in points. Fletched off-set with x2 blazers, uni-bushing w/g-nocks and tail numbered.
361 gr. total weight.*

Unfortunately; I need to buy a new digital scale as I can't confirm or deny the weight on them, but something is def NOT working with them.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> The following is what was written for them when I bought them..
> *They are 29" from nock groove to end of shaft. 100 gr. glue in points. Fletched off-set with x2 blazers, uni-bushing w/g-nocks and tail numbered.
> 361 gr. total weight.*
> 
> Unfortunately; I need to buy a new digital scale as I can't confirm or deny the weight on them, but something is def NOT working with them.


give me a call if you can


----------



## APAnTN

*Good Morning Xtremers*



RattleSnake1 said:


> Wassup James? Still can't get that dang kick out of those arrows.:angry: I'm thinking about taking the Admiral completely down and resetting EVERYTHING!:doh: :dontknow:


The 250's will be way too stiff you need 350's


----------



## APAnTN

CowboyJunkie said:


> Thanks Joe. Ive been lurking round. been playing with a bunch of new set ups and finally found one that seems to be working.


Brian are you still wanting the new bars before Augusta? If you will text me when you can


----------



## 08toxikshooter

if you are trying to use 250s i def think thats the problem with it is they are to stiff at that arrow length def need to go with a 350 the 250s would work if you are pulling about 75+lbs


----------



## fishcatcher

Toby what size shaft are you using. i have some 350 also. let me know.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Got my new DOA today!*

Mark 

Thank you. Xtremely Stabbed now!!! Loved the hot pink stickers!! I will have the camera man do a photo shoot!!!


----------



## APAnTN

Admiral Vixen said:


> Mark
> 
> Thank you. Xtremely Stabbed now!!! Loved the hot pink stickers!! I will have the camera man do a photo shoot!!!


Im glad you like it. Let me know how it shoots for you


----------



## 08toxikshooter

mark did you ever figure out what the new stab was gonna be called?


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> good morning everyone
> 
> :set1_applaud: Thats pretty good lol:wink:


What the....



treeman65 said:


> is that the costume you are going to wear after the Augusta smackdown





APAnTN said:


> maybe just maybe lol I was thinking more on the lines of Tom wearing it in London:wink:


UH....HEEEEAAAAAL NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!




treeman65 said:


> there you go specially seeing he would be the virgin to the smackdown.:wink:
> So do we want to do another team shoot in Augusta like we did in Columbus?


Please be gentle!!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> What kind of Nissan


1999 Frontier 4x4...3.3 liter


----------



## bowman_77

Kim,Bill,and Mark yalls sling pics are posted and will ship in the morning.

Bill send me you address again.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Kim,Bill,and Mark yalls sling pics are posted and will ship in the morning.
> 
> Bill send me you address again.


Don't forget the....stamp!!! :zip:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Don't forget the....stamp!!! :zip:


LOL that would be FISH


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL that would be FISH


Just getting the first jab in!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> What the....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UH....HEEEEAAAAAL NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle!!! LOL


sorry but I dont believe in gentle.ITS ALL OUT OR NOTHING LOL.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

in augusta can i register the morning of if im a asa member?


----------



## RattleSnake1

Wassup fellas?


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> in augusta can i register the morning of if im a asa member?


yes you can


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wassup fellas?


:zip: lol


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Don't forget the....stamp!!! :zip:



thanks alot Tom buddy i did remember this time. even put two of them on.


bowman_77 said:


> LOL that would be FISH


yep that would be me.


oh Josh guess what i got today


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> thanks alot Tom buddy i did remember this time. even put two of them on.
> 
> 
> yep that would be me.
> 
> 
> oh Josh guess what i got today


just rub it in just rub it in i would recomennd pics asap or the man cards will be a flying


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> yes you can


thanks james thought u could just wanted to make sure


----------



## fishcatcher

don't have her set up yet. and my card reader took a dump today. only pic i got is this one. k man card is save lol


----------



## 08toxikshooter

:BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:


looks good enjoy




fishcatcher said:


> don't have her set up yet. and my card reader took a dump today. only pic i got is this one.


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> :BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:
> 
> 
> looks good enjoy


lol man she is smooth to draw too.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> lol man she is smooth to draw too.


i bet she is 

:BangHead::BangHead:

i almost cancelled the order for mine yesterday but talked myself out of it


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> just rub it in just rub it in i would recomennd pics asap or the man cards will be a flying


like you have ever had a man card and your library card does not count.


----------



## fishcatcher

well i'm gonna put the sure loc on and shoot with a short stab. on saturday shoot. see how she preform then.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> like you have ever had a man card and your library card does not count.


ROFLMAO that just funny.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> like you have ever had a man card and your library card does not count.


good one good one no comment to that one


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> like you have ever had a man card and your library card does not count.


 Just throw him under the bus lol


----------



## treeman65

nice looking rig Fish.


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks James. i'm liking this grip too. didn't think it would be that good without the side plate. but man it's fit very nice.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> nice looking rig Fish.


yeap


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> thanks James. i'm liking this grip too. didn't think it would be that good without the side plate. but man it's fit very nice.


yeah thats about the most talked about thing on that bow wish i could get my hands on mine


----------



## fishcatcher

i'll post some better pic sat. after i get her all set up and dial in. thanks Joe.


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah thats about the most talked about thing on that bow wish i could get my hands on mine


i'll stop talking about it just for you Josh





NOT


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> yeap


still has to "catch us if he can" :wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> i'll stop talking about it just for you Josh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT




lol its all good im bout to be heading out... plus ill get mine soon enough... for some reason i thought about ordering a pse bmxl  still not sure about that one lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> still has to "catch us if he can" :wink:


nah i'm too old to chase after you guys lol. beside i'm still a bowtech fanboy.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah thats about the most talked about thing on that bow wish i could get my hands on mine


well if you would get your hands off of something maybe you could.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> nah i'm too old to chase after you guys lol. beside i'm still a bowtech fanboy.


oh you drank the kool aide


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> well if you would get your hands off of something maybe you could.


ok ok that's enough my gut hurt


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> oh you drank the kool aide


by the gallons buddy


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> by the gallons buddy


i used to but I joined a support group and they got me off the junk.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Mark
> 
> Thank you. Xtremely Stabbed now!!! Loved the hot pink stickers!! I will have the camera man do a photo shoot!!!


yes Mark i got my two doa today also.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> well if you would get your hands off of something maybe you could.



hahahaha hope when i get old like ya ill be able to still pull good jokes out like that..


talk to yall guys later headin out


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> i used to but I joined a support group and they got me off the junk.:wink:


yea i bet you still have one in the house hidden somewhere. just come out of the closet James. it's ok we will not judge you lol


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> hahahaha hope when i get old like ya ill be able to still pull good jokes out like that..
> 
> 
> talk to yall guys later headin out


later Josh. don't worry you get that hand problem fix soon i hope


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea i bet you still have one in the house hidden somewhere. just come out of the closet James. it's ok we will not judge you lol


actually i just sold my last one. All joking aside they are a good bow.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> actually i just sold my last one. All joking aside they are a good bow.


yep i totally agree they are good bow. but then there are alot of good one out there now a day.


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe did you get my mail yet. no i bet.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> hahahaha hope when i get old like ya ill be able to still pull good jokes out like that..
> 
> 
> talk to yall guys later headin out


later Josh.I might be old than you but from what I heard you are the one that uses viagra for your little problem.:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yep i totally agree they are good bow. but then there are alot of good one out there now a day.


most of the ones I dealt with were really easy to tune.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> later Josh.I might be old than you but from what I heard you are the one that uses viagra for your little problem.:tongue:


dang James you are on a roll tonight


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> dang James you are on a roll tonight


things finally started to lighten up on me.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> things finally started to lighten up on me.


good to hear that.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> good to hear that.


buddy is doing better and my dad got out of the hospital today.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> buddy is doing better and my dad got out of the hospital today.


that is great news. no wonder you are feeling good.


----------



## treeman65

plus I found out tonight that a day job is being posted and I have a boss fighting for me to get it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> things finally started to lighten up on me.


Careful James.....I might have to throw another anchor on ya.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> plus I found out tonight that a day job is being posted and I have a boss fighting for me to get it.


good luck. crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Careful James.....I might have to throw another anchor on ya.:wink:


hey now.:sad: I was bummed all day cause today would have been my brother's bday and now I am sayiing the heck with that crap.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> good luck. crossing my fingers for you.


thanks biggest thing is they wont want me to leave nights cause of all my qualifications.


----------



## fishcatcher

well ok i'll disqualified you. how's that


----------



## treeman65

goin to be a good weekend for shooting here.Its supposed to be near 90 all weekend.


----------



## fishcatcher

we are suppose to get rain.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> goin to be a good weekend for shooting here.Its supposed to be near 90 all weekend.


Haven't even looked at the forecast for the weekend here yet.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> we are suppose to get rain.


we had that last sunday plus hail and tornados.


----------



## fishcatcher

Toby did you ever get that bow to shoot right?


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> Toby did you ever get that bow to shoot right?


The BOW....shoots just fine.....it's the damn arrows that need to go!:fuming:


----------



## fishcatcher

so what sizes do you need.


----------



## treeman65

well hava good one I need to go I have to drive to VA.


----------



## fishcatcher

later James. long drive too huh.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> so what sizes do you need.


I'm thinking I need to have the regular Xringer 350's.




treeman65 said:


> well hava good one I need to go I have to drive to VA.


Later James....be careful out on the roads bro.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so what sizes do you need.


He needs 350's


----------



## fishcatcher

which one do you have again Toby?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well hava good one I need to go I have to drive to VA.


Later James...have a safe trip!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> He needs 350's


hey Tom and thanks. i think i got some of those size


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> which one do you have again Toby?


He's got HV 250's


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> He's got HV 250's


oh i was gonna trade some with him. but never mind.


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys...i'm outta hear!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

later Tom and me too. midnight snack time for me.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> oh i was gonna trade some with him. but never mind.


I was going to give him some but he said he could not find an arrow stretcher.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I was going to give him some but he said he could not find an arrow stretcher.


Real funny James...CATCH!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> still has to "catch us if he can" :wink:[/QUOTE
> 
> very true but theres still nothing better than spoiling an expensive add campaign:set1_chores030:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08toxikshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol its all good im bout to be heading out... plus ill get mine soon enough... for some reason i thought about ordering a pse bmxl  still not sure about that one lol
> 
> 
> 
> the madness XL is a great choice if you decide to get one let me knwo and ill take care of you on one im a PSE dealer:wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## fishcatcher

morning team. just a quick hello and i'm outta here. have to sight in the bow before it rains here.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> morning team. just a quick hello and i'm outta here. have to sight in the bow before it rains here.


:moon::whip: Don't send that stuff this way :fish:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> morning team. just a quick hello and i'm outta here. have to sight in the bow before it rains here.


how she shoot fish??? i just found out today that they are out of 60lb limbs for mine so i got to wait till monday and call back and see if they have 70lbs ones where i can get it before augusta hopefully


----------



## bowman_77

hey all


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> hey all


how you doing 2nite joe


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> how you doing 2nite joe


doing ok.....bout ready for bed.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> doing ok.....bout ready for bed.


i hear that i am to been at work since 2 and wont get home till 11 and got to get up at 6 to come back to work again..... i did get my hunting bow shooting a 422 grain arrow at 290 69.9 lbs and 28.5 draw:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i hear that i am to been at work since 2 and wont get home till 11 and got to get up at 6 to come back to work again..... i did get my hunting bow shooting a 422 grain arrow at 290 69.9 lbs and 28.5 draw:darkbeer:


sounds sweet


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> how she shoot fish??? i just found out today that they are out of 60lb limbs for mine so i got to wait till monday and call back and see if they have 70lbs ones where i can get it before augusta hopefully


well Josh she feel alot like a xlr. little lighter in mass weight. fast. still have to sight in at farther distance tomorrow.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Luck today Bucket Truckimp2:!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Morning Extreme Team


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team.


----------



## bowman_77

whats up fish.....you shooting today.


----------



## fishcatcher

yea i am. shooting a new rig. just got her all set up last night. still have to sight in longer ranges lol. it's gonna be ugly.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i am. shooting a new rig. just got her all set up last night. still have to sight in longer ranges lol. it's gonna be ugly.


LOL...Good luck with that...i am stuck at the FH for 48 hrs again. No shooting for me this weekend. Just at my bag target I keep with me.


----------



## fishcatcher

yea i finish setting her up late last night. went and shoot a few arrow to paper tune. shooting bullet holes. now it's all up to me to shoot straight and good yardages guessing . shooting hunter class too.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i finish setting her up late last night. went and shoot a few arrow to paper tune. shooting bullet holes. now it's all up to me to shoot straight and good yardages guessing . shooting hunter class too.


Are you shooting them HV's...How do you like them.


----------



## fishcatcher

yes i am. man they a long. but they have to be to retain the weight. sticking out about three inches pass my rest. they fly great too. now i'm hoping my bro don't hit them too hard. we aim at each other arrows all the time.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yes i am. man they a long. but they have to be to retain the weight. sticking out about three inches pass my rest. they fly great too. now i'm hoping my bro don't hit them too hard. we aim at each other arrows all the time.


 If one does get hit, you can kiss that one good bye. Yeah I know the ones I am shooting are long to, But I am fixing to cut about 2 and half inches off of mine and take out the 100 gr. nibbs and use 90 gr. To get the speed I want out of the C4. Right now they weight 370 and its shooting 273-274 @ 60lbs. With the new lenght and nibbs I should loose about 30 grs and pick up about 8-10 fps.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

well i haven't chrono it yet. i thinking around 300 fps right now. 60# at 28.5


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well i haven't chrono it yet. i thinking around 300 fps right now. 60# at 28.5


Yeah them HV's are smoking fast. I was geting 308 out of the LD with them @ 59 I had to turn it down to 52 to get 288


----------



## fishcatcher

thinking of turning down the bow. that way i can cut them down a little bit. just hate to take nibbs off and regluing them. i can never get just enough glue on always end up with too much.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> thinking of turning down the bow. that way i can cut them down a little bit. just hate to take nibbs off and regluing them. i can never get just enough glue on always end up with too much.


Then cut from the other end.


----------



## fishcatcher

same thing silly and even worst. then i have to refletch too  i use pin nocks remember.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> same thing silly and even worst. then i have to refletch too  i use pin nocks remember.


Then quit  and pull the nibbs out of them cut and reglue.:bartstush:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol well then we are back to that again. pssst notice the new sig


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol well then we are back to that again. pssst notice the new sig


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

k i got to get ready to go. talk to you later Joe. have fun at the F.H.


----------



## bowman_77

Good luck buddy. I gotta get to work anyways.... Oh wait its saturday....I can take it easy today.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

k thanks.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

lol if I can get Toby to wake up I want to go shoot the Destroyer!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> lol if I can get Toby to wake up I want to go shoot the Destroyer!!!


Its a sweet looking bow, but after reading all the derailments from that bow I'll dont know. BTW you way a package headed that way.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Tom did you gets a bird......


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom did you gets a bird......


Nope..


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Its a sweet looking bow, but after reading all the derailments from that bow I'll dont know. BTW you way a package headed that way.:wink:


They didn't have a Destroyer she could shoot.:tsk: I did ask though, and out of the 50 or so they've sold there; they haven't had a SINGLE problem with them. The leg humping and bashing around here needs to stop.:angry: Think about it Joe....you could have put the issue of your busted limbs in the general area, and people would have just said "hey it happens", but being there's been a couple out of THOUSANDS that someone screwed up...it's all BOWTECH's fault again?? I DON'T THINK SO! The vultures need to get off the wires and go looking for a new piece of meat.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nope..


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> They didn't have a Destroyer she could shoot.:tsk: I did ask though, and out of the 50 or so they've sold there; they haven't had a SINGLE problem with them. The leg humping and bashing around here needs to stop.:angry: Think about it Joe....you could have put the issue of your busted limbs in the general area, and people would have just said "hey it happens", but being there's been a couple out of THOUSANDS that someone screwed up...it's all BOWTECH's fault again?? I DON'T THINK SO! The vultures need to get off the wires and go looking for a new piece of meat.:wink:


Toby I was in no way tring to bash BOWTECH.....The threads I was refaring to was the owns of the bow that said that the bows was derailing. There was one guy said his had derailed 3 time already....You are right I would have been bashed about my limb problem here, just like any other bow that gets bashed. Like I said I wasnt bashing. Was just giving some info to look out for.


----------



## bowman_77

Fish take a look....the pic is posted.....AGAIN....LOL


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nope..


Tom did you even get to go....wait you said you wasnt going till Monday didnt you.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby I was in no way tring to bash BOWTECH.....The threads I was refaring to was the owns of the bow that said that the bows was derailing. There was one guy said his had derailed 3 time already....You are right I would have been bashed about my limb problem here, just like any other bow that gets bashed. Like I said I wasnt bashing. Was just giving some info to look out for.


I know YOU weren't bashing them bud.:wink: It's so many of the others that get doing it that annoys me. I can tell ya that out of the thousands out there; the handful of them here mean jack. I think some people need to leave things alone when it comes to posting on AT.:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I know YOU weren't bashing them bud.:wink: It's so many of the others that get doing it that annoys me. I can tell ya that out of the thousands out there; the handful of them here mean jack. I think some people need to leave things alone when it comes to posting on AT.:thumb:



Yes I do agree 100%


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Tom did you even get to go....wait you said you wasnt going till Monday didnt you.


He'll be right back Joe....there's a wasp in his house he has to go kill. Great big guy chasin a little bug.:chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> He'll be right back Joe....there's a wasp in his house he has to go kill. Great big guy chasin a little bug.:chortle:


That would be a sight.:shade:

Tom:brick:Wasp


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Yes I do agree 100%


It was funny though Joe...when I asked the guy about any problems with the Destroyer; he said no, but they did have a limb snap right in half like a broomstick on a Reezen. I even got to look at it! NOW....threre are PLENTY of people on AT that would have run right home and posted that up right away and for what? Pretty much all the bows out there now are great, and I may like to pick on you and Tom for your choices, but in the end; as long as they shoot well for ya'll.....to each their own. I still say they're FUGLY though!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> It was funny though Joe...when I asked the guy about any problems with the Destroyer; he said no, but they did have a limb snap right in half like a broomstick on a Reezen. I even got to look at it! NOW....threre are PLENTY of people on AT that would have run right home and posted that up right away and for what? Pretty much all the bows out there now are great, and I may like to pick on you and Tom for your choices, but in the end; as long as they shoot well for ya'll.....to each their own. I still say they're FUGLY though!:set1_rolf2:


Yeah but BLOWTECH sounds so much nicer.....Dont yah think.


----------



## bowman_77

I will give it to Bowtech that have some sharpe looking color sceams :thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah but BLOWTECH sounds so much nicer.....Dont yah think.


Sounds ALMOST as good as MathPEWS! :vom: OR.....Mark's gonna be on me for this one but oh well...Precision SHAT Equipment!  
















Sheesh Joe...just had to go there didn't ya!:tsk: 
Catch!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sounds ALMOST as good as MathPEWS! :vom: OR.....Mark's gonna be on me for this one but oh well...Precision SHAT Equipment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh Joe...just had to go there didn't ya!:tsk:
> Catch!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


Oh yeah.....


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yeah.....


Got the weekend off Joe?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Got the weekend off Joe?


Nope pulling a 48. then back on Tuesday and then off till monday from the FH. Monday and thursday working my lawn care bus. and weds. Im on the ambulance.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Nope pulling a 48. then back on Tuesday and then off till monday from the FH. Monday and thursday working my lawn care bus. and weds. Im on the ambulance.


That all makes me tired just hearing about it! No wonder you just kinda drop off here :faint: once in while.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> That all makes me tired just hearing about it! No wonder you just kinda drop off here :faint: once in while.


I do stay busy....and I have to catch up on my sling orders after that. I dont watch much TV anymore.........plus .......I could keep going. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> He'll be right back Joe....there's a wasp in his house he has to go kill. Great big guy chasin a little bug.:chortle:


Still chasin that sumbeeech too...until he hid from me. NOW my wife stole my phone to call verizon...OMG, whata day i've had too!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom did you even get to go....wait you said you wasnt going till Monday didnt you.


Yes...went out at about 5:30 pm to roost one...BUT, there wasn't any talkers or takers!!:angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I do stay busy....and I have to catch up on my sling orders after that. I dont watch much TV anymore.........plus .......I could keep going. LOL


I hear ya bud. Right now it's kinda nice having a break, but some house contracts will be starting up very soon. Once things get rolling; it's work on houses all day, to UPS, and then working on bows (Kim's mostly :mg: :zip, AND I have a terrible problem with insomnia! It's all good though! :doh: :chortle:

BTW...you should have Tom send you the pic of Kim's first 3 arrows out of her new Equalizer when it first came out of the vise. :thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I hear ya bud. Right now it's kinda nice having a break, but some house contracts will be starting up very soon. Once things get rolling; it's work on houses all day, to UPS, and then working on bows (Kim's mostly :mg: :zip, AND I have a terrible problem with insomnia! It's all good though! :doh: :chortle:
> 
> BTW...you should have Tom send you the pic of Kim's first 3 arrows out of her new Equalizer when it first came out of the vise. :thumb:


yeap you stay busy too it looks like.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> yeap you stay busy too it looks like.


So do you have a whole crew at the FH Joe or do they leave you there ALONE??? :twitch: :wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hey guys, just bought a Bowtech... Oh, I read that wrong, it says Mathews:shade:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

... Maybe it was a Hoyt


----------



## BEETLE GUY

IT WAS A HOYT! But, I traded it for a Pearson:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Hey guys, just bought a Bowtech... Oh, I read that wrong, it says Mathews:shade:


If it's the latter Les...you have my condolences.:tsk:  :twitch:




SERIOUSLY!?!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Just wanted to say hi to everyone


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> So do you have a whole crew at the FH Joe or do they leave you there ALONE??? :twitch: :wink:


No there are two of us. I have a drive. I ride in charge. My title is shift supervisior FF/EMT. The only time I will be alone is if my drive has to ride in with EMS or something crazy happen. We have three trucks at my station. Engine,Tanker and Wildland truck. We sometimes have to take on each. 

Most of are staions run 2 people on the truck exept HQ and the stations that have ladders. We have 13 fully staffed stations and 2 stations that are unmaned.


I use to work for another FD that only ran one man per truck......And let me tell yah you hoped and prayed some one was gonna show up.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I hear ya bud. Right now it's kinda nice having a break, but some house contracts will be starting up very soon. Once things get rolling; it's work on houses all day, to UPS, and then working on bows (Kim's mostly :mg: :zip, AND I have a terrible problem with insomnia! It's all good though! :doh: :chortle:
> 
> BTW...you should have Tom send you the pic of Kim's first 3 arrows out of her new Equalizer when it first came out of the vise. :thumb:


Just seen it....Sweet


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone


Good to see ya Les....been busy?

That's just nuts Joe...always sux when you have to HOPE for help.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good to see ya Les....been busy?
> 
> That's just nuts Joe...always sux when you have to HOPE for help.


You know it! How's everything with you?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good to see ya Les....been busy?
> 
> That's just nuts Joe...always sux when you have to HOPE for help.


Thats what happens when 90 % of the FD is VOL. Firefighters...Its not like that now


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> You know it! How's everything with you?


Same ole thing....setting up and tearing apart Kim's bows.:lol: Just set up another Equalizer for her today....came out of the vise and she pounded 3 shafts in the bullseye at 20 yds without touching anything.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

NEWS FLASH! :attention

Tom got kicked off the computer...:whip: :mg: :zip:



No Zoo Keeper!:whoo:
















Catch Tom!:brick:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> NEWS FLASH! :attention
> 
> Tom got kicked off the computer...:whip: :mg: :zip:
> 
> 
> 
> No Zoo Keeper!:whoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch Tom!:brick:


Dang the WIFE has spoken. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Dang the WIFE has spoken. :set1_rolf2:


Awwwwww MAN....he's coming back.:doh:  :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

dang where did everyone go


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> dang where did everyone go


I'm still here. I thought Tom was on again too, but maybe he got booted again.


----------



## bowman_77

Well have a good one toby.....im off to bed.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Well have a good one toby.....im off to bed.


Later Joe...have a good one.


----------



## bowman_77

Happy Easter Xreme Peeps


----------



## Admiral Vixen

:wav::wav::wav:

Happy Easter Xtreme Team


----------



## bowman_77

:nono: page 2 :thumbs_do


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Happy Easter Xreme Peeps





Admiral Vixen said:


> :wav::wav::wav:
> 
> Happy Easter Xtreme Team


yep happy easter guys and gal. :star::star:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish take a look....the pic is posted.....AGAIN....LOL


lol now that's look more like it buddy thank you.


----------



## APAnTN

I hope everyone had a great easter. I shot this morning and just came in from hiding some eggs for the little man


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> I hope everyone had a great easter. I shot this morning and just came in from hiding some eggs for the little man


Happy Easter peeps!:thumb:


----------



## fishcatcher

what the heck. i though i was the only one with the hang over today. where is everybody?


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> what the heck. i though i was the only one with the hang over today. where is everybody?


Im not sure Bill but id say tom still outside trying to find the eggs


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> Im not sure Bill but id say tom still outside trying to find the eggs


lol either that or he is trying to hatch them :shade:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

hows everybody doing today??


----------



## treeman65

good morning everyone


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> NEWS FLASH! :attention
> 
> Tom got kicked off the computer...:whip: :mg: :zip:
> 
> 
> 
> No Zoo Keeper!:whoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch Tom!:brick:





bowman_77 said:


> Dang the WIFE has spoken. :set1_rolf2:





RattleSnake1 said:


> Awwwwww MAN....he's coming back.:doh:  :set1_rolf2:





RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm still here. I thought Tom was on again too, but maybe he got booted again.


You guys CATCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Im not sure Bill but id say tom still outside trying to find the eggs





fishcatcher said:


> lol either that or he is trying to hatch them :shade:





12 rings only said:


> You guys CATCH!!!!!!!!!!!


Read above post please!!! lol I had to work and something was messed up where i couldn't post anything.......WONDERING OUT LOUD....if "someonescop" was messing around with my account!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom did those eggs hatch must have or you wouldn't be on here lol.


----------



## bowman_77

Fish I got the $$$$ :thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish I got the $$$$ :thumbs_up


good deal. that was faster this time lol.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fish guess what my exceed is on the way


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> fish guess what my exceed is on the way


lol about time. oh i put up a few more pics of it today. i was out shooting at 85 yards with it. man that thing is crazy accurate.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

fishcatcher said:


> lol about time. oh i put up a few more pics of it today. i was out shooting at 85 yards with it. man that thing is crazy accurate.


im super pumped had to go with 70lb limbs instead of 60 but figured i could drop it to about 60 and let em fly


----------



## fishcatcher

i had to back my down to 58#. my arrow are too light max out :angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

*DOAs have ARRIVED!*

Our DOAs arrived late last week, and I was finally able to get them outside for PICS!!!
Kim's Testarossa Equalizer with her DOA and NEW Backwoods Bow sling!









Closer look....









My customized DOA....let me know what ya think how it turned out fellas!









A closer look.:wink:









Mark....would like your thoughts too on how mine turned out!:thumb:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

that red and black one looks sweet


----------



## 12 rings only

Toby...That turned out to look like it's anodized!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

looks good Toby. though you were a ripcord rest guy. i see two limb driver instead :thumbs_up


----------



## wisesteve

*Hey guys, how do you like my new set-up?*

This is my 2010 Elite XLR with my new X3. What do ya think? Before hunting season I'll be ordering the camo 70# limbs.


----------



## fishcatcher

looks good wisesteve. almost like the one i had earlier. almost went with the x3. figure i will lose the second half of it so i went with the doa.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Our DOAs arrived late last week, and I was finally able to get them outside for PICS!!!
> Kim's Testarossa Equalizer with her DOA and NEW Backwoods Bow sling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My customized DOA....let me know what ya think how it turned out fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer look.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark....would like your thoughts too on how mine turned out!:thumb:


Toby and Kim they look good


----------



## bowman_77

wisesteve said:


> This is my 2010 Elite XLR with my new X3. What do ya think? Before hunting season I'll be ordering the camo 70# limbs.


Yeip looks good.


----------



## 12 rings only

All of the rigs look great!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

wisesteve what sight is that you got there?


----------



## 12 rings only

Bill...I see Joe's gotcha hooked up. Congrats!!:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Bill...I see Joe's gotcha hooked up. Congrats!!:thumbs_up


lol i was wondering when you will notice that buddy. thanks.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i was wondering when you will notice that buddy. thanks.


I seen it but it didn't click...I got Turkeys to kill....after 2 pm Tuesday....i'm gonna go on a tear!!! My thoughts are on where to go, got scouting reports and my sightings...oh it's just too much!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

i just know you gonna whack one soon. hopefully with a bow too. i still can't get one with a gun. go figure. then again i didn't get drawn this year :angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> looks good Toby. though you were a ripcord rest guy. i see two limb driver instead :thumbs_up


We are hunters FIRST fish.....Ripcord is all that goes on the hunting rigs. Target shooting whether indoor or 3D is nothing more than practice to us..we are at home in the woods, and the Limbdriver though a good rest; I don't trust it while I'm hunting.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> We are hunters FIRST fish.....Ripcord is all that goes on the hunting rigs. Target shooting whether indoor or 3D is nothing more than practice to us..we are at home in the woods, and the Limbdriver though a good rest; I don't trust it while I'm hunting.


ah i think you did tell me that too. k you can throw that brick now :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> ah i think you did tell me that too. k you can throw that brick now :smile:


It's alright fish....some things just can't be fixed.:brick:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol thanks i need it that brick


----------



## fishcatcher

k where did you send the stab to get that red color?


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> k where did you send the stab to get that red color?


I don't know if I want to tell yet!:mg: :zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't know if I want to tell yet!:mg: :zip:


lol at least it wasn't a sharpie


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol at least it wasn't a sharpie


WAY OFF from a sharpie, and don't insult me like that by even thinking it!:brick::angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

lol i say it wasn't a sharpie no insult there.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't know if I want to tell yet!:mg: :zip:


You better not say it yet!!! Did you get my txt??


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You better not say it yet!!! Did you get my txt??


Sure did bro...time 'em...and go get 'em!:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sure did bro...time 'em...and go get 'em!:thumb:


7:15 am they hit the field!!!!!:thumbs_up Got birds roosted on another farm too!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

08toxikshooter said:


> that red and black one looks sweet


THANKS! Mark's product was the perfect starting point!




12 rings only said:


> Toby...That turned out to look like it's anodized!!!!:thumbs_up


EXACTLY what I was going for Tom!:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

good morning everyone. Toby give me a shout today when you have time


----------



## bowman_77

Good morning team


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> 7:15 am they hit the field!!!!!:thumbs_up Got birds roosted on another farm too!!!


the usual suspects!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> the usual suspects!!!!


what you waiting on, go get one already.


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom go get that thunder chicken. and we want pic of it too. good luck.


----------



## APAnTN

thanks to Toby ive been playing around too with the anodize colors ive got to get more 









what do you all think:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> thanks to Toby ive been playing around too with the anodize colors ive got to get more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think:shade:


You Know I want the Blue.

They Looks SWEET:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> what you waiting on, go get one already.





fishcatcher said:


> Tom go get that thunder chicken. and we want pic of it too. good luck.


My son is recovering from an infection that caused his eardrum to rupture!!:thumbs_do He's doing better and his fever has broke, ear has stopped draining too!!:thumbs_up 
WED Morning i'll give one of those big boyz a bad headache!!!
I'm just gonna go ahead and punch my tag rite now!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> thanks to Toby ive been playing around too with the anodize colors ive got to get more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think:shade:


I got the red called!!! They look great Mark!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> My son is recovering from an infection that caused his eardrum to rupture!!:thumbs_do He's doing better and his fever has broke, ear has stopped draining too!!:thumbs_up
> WED Morning i'll give one of those big boyz a bad headache!!!
> I'm just gonna go ahead and punch my tag rite now!!!


Hope he gets better soon. Ear problems are no fun....AT ANY AGE


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hope he gets better soon. Ear problems are no fun....AT ANY AGE


Thanks..he's bouncin around pretty good now!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Mark they do look good. but i'm partial to the doa now. think i'm spoil.


Tom sorry to hear about your boy. glad he is feeling better now though. go get that bird tomorrow.


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> Mark they do look good. but i'm partial to the doa now. think i'm spoil.
> 
> 
> Tom sorry to hear about your boy. glad he is feeling better now though. go get that bird tomorrow.


this can be done on the DOA's too:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> this can be done on the DOA's too:thumbs_up


Or any other stab Mark builds!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Mark they do look good. but i'm partial to the doa now. think i'm spoil.
> 
> 
> Tom sorry to hear about your boy. glad he is feeling better now though. go get that bird tomorrow.


Thanks Bill.


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> this can be done on the DOA's too:thumbs_up


yea i figure as much. just don't know what color to get. all my bow are either all black or reverse AT. well except the string and cables. i supposed i can get one to match that. let see flame orange or flame orange lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea i figure as much. just don't know what color to get. all my bow are either all black or reverse AT. well except the string and cables. i supposed i can get one to match that. let see flame orange or flame orange lol


I figure you would want orange.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I figure you would want orange.


lol yea maybe i'll go with orange. or orange and black


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol yea maybe i'll go with orange. or orange and black


Oh you have somthing headed your way too.:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Oh you have somthing headed your way too.:shade:


lol is it orange and black? :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol is it orange and black? :teeth:


:doh: nope its green and black


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :doh: nope its green and black


that's is you are gonna get it now. Tom Tom i think Joe need a T.O. his brain is getting fried :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's is you are gonna get it now. Tom Tom i think Joe need a T.O. his brain is getting fried :teeth:


LOL you know what color it is.....and yes Brain is getting fried from working to many hours.


----------



## fishcatcher

yep sure do know what color it is. now i have a back up. only thing is i'm gonna need a new bino for those good looking bino hook and sling. my old bino is gonna make them look bad :angry:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yep sure do know what color it is. now i have a back up. only thing is i'm gonna need a new bino for those good looking bino hook and sling. my old bino is gonna make them look bad :angry:


lol check out the alpens. I think Tom would agree that are some nice binos for the $$


----------



## fishcatcher

hmm seem like we got the same taste. that's what i'm using now. it's just about five years old though. all beat up and scratches on the lens from being in the wood and getting drop


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hmm seem like we got the same taste. that's what i'm using now. it's just about five years old though. all beat up and scratches on the lens from being in the wood and getting drop


So far I like mine I got them while I was in Columbus at the ASA shoot.


----------



## fishcatcher

what size are they? mine are 10X42.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what size are they? mine are 10X42.


8.5x50


----------



## fishcatcher

wow those are big. do you really need the 50? lol


----------



## fishcatcher

well i got to go to the postal office and drop off a bow. talk to you later.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well i got to go to the postal office and drop off a bow. talk to you later.


later fish


----------



## wisesteve

Hey Fish, just noticed you asked me a question. The sight was made by Mike Terzo and it's called the Zoptix. It's peepless. A company named DNA outdoors now has it. I think it's the best sight I've ever used.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i like the vortex binos they are good the alpens i have looked threw were nice and clear to..


----------



## fishcatcher

wisesteve said:


> Hey Fish, just noticed you asked me a question. The sight was made by Mike Terzo and it's called the Zoptix. It's peepless. A company named DNA outdoors now has it. I think it's the best sight I've ever used.


thanks steve for getting back to me with that. figure it was different by the look of it.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i like the vortex binos they are good the alpens i have looked threw were nice and clear to..


yeah there nice too


----------



## bowman_77

Hey gals and Gals. My sling thread is now in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases section. Please pass the word.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hey gals and Gals. My sling thread is now in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases section. Please pass the word.


yep i notice that right away today. someone is whining for sure. how the heck are you gonna be selling stuff? just think of how many other seller this influence.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yep i notice that right away today. someone is whining for sure. how the heck are you gonna be selling stuff? just think of how many other seller this influence.


Dont really know. But I'll go with the flow for now, but might not be anymore Backwoods Bow Slings on AT much longer.


----------



## fishcatcher

i guess we will see what happen when the open a section for none sponser seller on here. meantime i'll just have to bump your thread up :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> thanks to Toby ive been playing around too with the anodize colors ive got to get more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think:shade:


They look great Mark...I see yet another whole new venue opening up in the target stab demand!:thumb:



bowman_77 said:


> You Know I want the Blue.
> 
> They Looks SWEET:thumbs_up


I told Tom and Mark the blue would look good on your new C4.:wink:



12 rings only said:


> I got the red called!!! They look great Mark!!!:thumbs_up


I already HAVE red Tom! :mg: :nyah: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> They look great Mark...I see yet another whole new venue opening up in the target stab demand!:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I told Tom and Mark the blue would look good on your new C4.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I already HAVE red Tom! :mg: :nyah: :chortle:


Thanks Toby.....I and sending my Stabs to Mark in the morning.


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm just gonna wait for Mark to make one in orange so i can claim it lol :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks Toby.....I and sending my Stabs to Mark in the morning.


Mark's next mission will be coming up with a PINK that Kimmy likes. :cool2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Mark's next mission will be coming up with a PINK that Kimmy likes. :cool2:


I bet she would like that....How how does she like the sling.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I bet she would like that....How how does she like the sling.


She loves it, but I'll give you a hint on the next one.....she needs a kid's size! :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> She loves it, but I'll give you a hint on the next one.....she needs a kid's size! :wink:


I seen that....PM me an I'll tell yah how to fix it if you wanna make it smaller.


----------



## APAnTN

*another color option*

this is a black cherry and let me tell you the pictures dont do it justice


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> this is a black cherry and let me tell you the pictures dont do it justice


I bet that does look sweet.


----------



## fishcatcher

that black cherry does look good. i can imagine it's a darker shade of red. too bad you couldn't get the color right in the pic.


----------



## APAnTN

fishcatcher said:


> that black cherry does look good. i can imagine it's a darker shade of red. too bad you couldn't get the color right in the pic.


I tried taking several pics but get the true color in it. Do you have any suggestions to get the color to show up


----------



## HOYT68

APAnTN said:


> this is a black cherry and let me tell you the pictures dont do it justice


THIS IS SWEEET JUST ORDERED ME A NEW STAB:thumbs_up MARK YOU ARE GOING TO PUT ME IN THE DOG HOUSE AGAIN THANKS BUDDY TOP NOTCH AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys go and give Mark a hand.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1191478


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys go and give Mark a hand.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1191478


done :thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> I tried taking several pics but get the true color in it. Do you have any suggestions to get the color to show up


well you can set the white balance in your camera. or try standing the stab up. that way it will reflect more light on. last option is sending it to me lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well you can set the white balance in your camera. or try standing the stab up. that way it will reflect more light on. last option is sending it to me lol


LOL you just want the stab fish....you arent fooling nobody.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL you just want the stab fish....you arent fooling nobody.


shhhhhhhh Joe. i was just trying to help Mark out ya know lol:teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> shhhhhhhh Joe. i was just trying to help Mark out ya know lol:teeth:


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

actually i would glad to take some pic for Mark. but that's kinda hard to do when he live too far away.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> actually i would glad to take some pic for Mark. but that's kinda hard to do when he live too far away.


Hey fish I have a BANJO I need some pics of, can you come down and help out.


----------



## mazdamitch333

Finally have a picture. Doesn't do it any justice but the bow feels and shoot like you wouldn't believe. I had a octane stab on before this and it is a night and day difference.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hey fish I have a BANJO I need some pics of, can you come down and help out.


lol i just knew you had one. no way i'm going down south. that movie still comes to mind


----------



## fishcatcher

mazdamitch333 said:


> Finally have a picture. Doesn't do it any justice but the bow feels and shoot like you wouldn't believe. I had a octane stab on before this and it is a night and day difference.


nice bow sure glad it wasn't a mathukey: bow lol 



sorry Joe had to do it.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> yep sure do know what color it is. now i have a back up. only thing is i'm gonna need a new bino for those good looking bino hook and sling. my old bino is gonna make them look bad :angry:





bowman_77 said:


> lol check out the alpens. I think Tom would agree that are some nice binos for the $$


OF COURSE!!!! I gotta pair for sale...CHEAP!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

just took this tonite. trying some smoke shot. didn't came out like i like it though. need more smoke or something.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> this is a black cherry and let me tell you the pictures dont do it justice


Nice Mark!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> just took this tonite. trying some smoke shot. didn't came out like i like it though. need more smoke or something.


LOOK OUT its gonna BLOW......RUNNNNNN

























:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOOK OUT its gonna BLOW......RUNNNNNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


lol i just knew you would do that :smile: i think i got it now. gonna need just one light up top to get the background black and more smoke. maybe some flame too.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i just knew you would do that :smile: i think i got it now. gonna need just one light up top to get the background black and more smoke. maybe some flame too.


I can hook you up with some flames.....


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i just knew you had one. no way i'm going down south. that movie still comes to mind


and BTW that was a Joke Fish.....


----------



## fishcatcher

nah i'll pass. thanks for the offer lol. i have to move my back drop to the garage tomorrow and set up the torch. if you don't hear from me then you know i burn down the garage :teeth::teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i just knew you would do that :smile: i think i got it now. gonna need just one light up top to get the background black and more smoke. maybe some flame too.


Thats the best laugh I had all week.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nah i'll pass. thanks for the offer lol. i have to move my back drop to the garage tomorrow and set up the torch. if you don't hear from me then you know i burn down the garage :teeth::teeth:


I was thinking a lil bigger, like the whole block.:darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> and BTW that was a Joke Fish.....


oh no it wasn't you are that character in the movie all grown up now lol..

you know that little kid playing the banjo. oh no i can't get that tune out of my head now :teeth::teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh no it wasn't you are that character in the movie all grown up now lol..
> 
> you know that little kid playing the banjo. oh no i can't get that tune out of my head now :teeth::teeth:


what movie was it


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> what movie was it


oh you know darn well what movie it was.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh you know darn well what movie it was.


No really what is it


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> what movie was it


Just a reminder...DA ZOO KEEPER IS IN DA HOUSE AND ALL FIRED UP ABOUT KILLIN SUMTIN In the morning!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

deliverance


Joe that bino you got posted in your sling thread. is that the 8.5x50?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> deliverance
> 
> 
> Joe that bino you got posted in your sling thread. is that the 8.5x50?


I think it was...


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> deliverance
> 
> 
> Joe that bino you got posted in your sling thread. is that the 8.5x50?


yeap.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Just a reminder...DA ZOO KEEPER IS IN DA HOUSE AND ALL FIRED UP ABOUT KILLIN SUMTIN In the morning!!!!!!!


good luck buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I think it was...





bowman_77 said:


> yeap.


well heck that isn't that big at all. hmmm


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> good luck buddy.


They have done the very same thing the last 2 mornings...i most likely won't even make a call to them...enter the field at 7:14 in one spot...leave at 7:40 in another.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well heck that isn't that big at all. hmmm


nope not at all.



here fish I got sumin for you. LOL
http://www.entertonement.com/clips/zgpfrnbgfm--Deliverance-Banjo-Clip-Deliverance


----------



## fishcatcher

i'll be sitting up that pine tree waiting for them :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> They have done the very same thing ther last 2 morings...i most likely won't even make a call to them...enter the field at 7:14 in one spot...leave at 7:40 in another.


I heard that.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> nope not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> here fish I got sumin for you. LOL
> http://www.entertonement.com/clips/zgpfrnbgfm--Deliverance-Banjo-Clip-Deliverance


lol that's the dang tune alright. thanks alot. now it's really in my head.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol that's the dang tune alright. thanks alot. now it's really in my head.


lol....thought you like that.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> lol....thought you like that.


you know that kid kinda looks alot like you :teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you know that kid kinda looks alot like you :teeth:


This is gonna get bad...real bad.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> This is gonna get bad...real bad.


lol


----------



## treeman65

whats up


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you know that kid kinda looks alot like you :teeth:


Ok dont make me say it.......Im still pissed.:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> whats up


what going on there james


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> whats up


hey James. how you been


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Ok dont make me say it.......Im still pissed.:angry:


now what got your panty all bunch up. do you need to do this


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> now what got your panty all bunch up. do you need to do this


Yeah you would know about the panty being bunch up wouldnt you you pansy....lol.....I already gots some of that for yah


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah you would know about the panty being bunch up wouldnt you you pansy....lol.....I already gots some of that for yah


lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> what going on there james


ready to get away from here I wish it was time for Augusta.


----------



## bowman_77

fish here catch :brick:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hey James. how you been


quite terrible thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish here catch :brick:


hey now that's Toby M.O.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> ready to get away from here I wish it was time for Augusta.


me too


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> quite terrible thanks


well sorry to hear that buddy.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> me too


i can say this the beer will be flowing when I get there.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> well sorry to hear that buddy.


thanks man I should have known better but hey.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> quite terrible thanks


Whats up James...do you need anything??


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> quite terrible thanks


what have we done did.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Whats up James...do you need anything??


just to get away from here and the NC women


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hey now that's Toby M.O.


Toby want mind since im giving it to you. :bartstush:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> just to get away from here and the NC women


James you should have fed that girl more icecream, like she wanted


----------



## treeman65

I am going to become a shooting hunting and beer drinking fool.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> just to get away from here and the NC women


don't worry James they are like that everywhere. those fish are starting to move up river James. any time now.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James you should have fed that girl more icecream, like she wanted


i would comment on that but would most definitly get banned.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Toby want mind since im giving it to you. :bartstush:


i notice Tom was getting alot of that too. :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

hey where has cowboy been hiding at.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i would comment on that but would most definitly get banned.


you now im just picking buddy just tring to get a smile.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> hey where has cowboy been hiding at.


didn't he have that girl problem too?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> didn't he have that girl problem too?


yeap....


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> i notice Tom was getting alot of that too. :smile:


What did i miss..............


----------



## bowman_77

Hey I talked to Feather Vision today and they are sending me a new lens. The one I asked yall about was a defect. They have great CS.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> What did i miss..............


this :brick:.....lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeap....


guess he still having that trouble



12 rings only said:


> What did i miss..............


Tom you miss nothing at all. Joe is throwing brick at me and i told him it was Toby M.O. and you were getting hit with it too.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> you now im just picking buddy just tring to get a smile.


I know you just be ready to babysit me in Augusta.Heck might as well do it in London too.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Hey I talked to Feather Vision today and they are sending me a new lens. The one I asked yall about was a defect. They have great CS.


well that's is good to hear. glad they are taking care of you.


----------



## treeman65

Tom are you going to shoot with Mark and them sunday?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I know you just be ready to babysit me in Augusta.Heck might as well do it in London too.


lol.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> yeap....


nope he said that is all good now.
I SAY HE IS A SUCKER


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> lol.


Oh you didnt see me there last year.lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Just a reminder...DA ZOO KEEPER IS IN DA HOUSE AND ALL FIRED UP ABOUT KILLIN SUMTIN In the morning!!!!!!!



*SHAD UP!!!!!*:brick: :nyah: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

do you guys use a clarifier in your peep/


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> nope he said that is all good now.
> I SAY HE IS A SUCKER


:behindsof...did he go back to her


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> do you guys use a clarifier in your peep/


i did when i was using a scope.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> do you guys use a clarifier in your peep/


I do....I use the #2


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> *SHAD UP!!!!!*:brick: :nyah: :set1_rolf2:


lol see Tom you getting hit now. :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

whats up Toby


----------



## treeman65

Hey Toby. I got those nocks and bushings ready to ship for you.I also had some pins for the xringers and forget what the heck they are called.lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> :behindsof...did he go back to her


yea did he. if so i say he is a sucker too. i wouldn't take that at all.


----------



## treeman65

hey if he is happy i am happy for him.


----------



## fishcatcher

man there are some crazy peeps out there. i just saw a b-stinger set sell for 450.00 that just insane. i guess that saying is true. a sucker born every minutes.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom must be having :set1_violent002: again


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> man there are some crazy peeps out there. i just saw a b-stinger set sell for 450.00 that just insane. i guess that saying is true. a sucker born every minutes.


yeah that is crazy......never


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> hey if he is happy i am happy for him.


yep i guess it all comes down to that. if he is happy. but dang i still wouldn't go back.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> do you guys use a clarifier in your peep/


Only time I thought I needed one was 4x and up.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> *shad up!!!!!*:brick: :nyah: :set1_rolf2:


go bite a hog in da azzzzz!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeah that is crazy......never


me either. that was for a long bar and one side rod with attachment and some weights. geez wish i had that kind of cash to spend.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Tom must be having :set1_violent002: again


He said it just KO'd on him.:angry:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> man there are some crazy peeps out there. i just saw a b-stinger set sell for 450.00 that just insane. i guess that saying is true. a sucker born every minutes.


that is definitly a sucker specially to see he bought a lesser product he should have bought XTREME STABILIZATION


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Only time I thought I needed one was 4x and up.:wink:


I use a #1 for a 4x..


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> that is definitly a sucker specially to see he bought a lesser product he should have bought XTREME STABILIZATION


could have bought two set :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> go bite a hog in da azzzzz!!!!!


:hand: Why don't you go sit by your dish? Pull your lip over your head and swallow maybe?:dontknow: :chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I use a #1 for a 4x..


me too. anything smaller then i don't use one.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Only time I thought I needed one was 4x and up.:wink:


I tried a 1x clarifier today what a difference.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> that is definitly a sucker specially to see he bought a lesser product he should have bought xtreme stabilization


what choo talkin bout willis???????????


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> :hand: Why don't you go sit by your dish? Pull your lip over your head and swallow maybe?:dontknow: :chortle:


i SEE YOU REMEMBER HOW IT WORKS SINCE I TAUGHT THAT TO YOU!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> what choo talkin bout willis???????????


i saw that some crazy guy buy a set of b-stinger for 450.00 in the classified today.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> whats up Toby


Hiya Joe!:wave2: Yeah I'm with ya bud...CATCH FISH!:brick: 



treeman65 said:


> Hey Toby. I got those nocks and bushings ready to ship for you.I also had some pins for the xringers and forget what the heck they are called.lol


Hey James...THANKS man!:thumb: The sticks should be here tomorrow so I'm hoping I can get everything put together and ready for the weekend.


----------



## fishcatcher

k Toby is that for?


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> what choo talkin bout willis???????????


i used to like you


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i saw that some crazy guy buy a set of b-stinger for 450.00 in the classified today.


and that not the only thing crazy happing in the classified either. My thread got moved.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> k Toby is that for?


Same as always...lack of better things to do, AND you probably had it coming anyway.:lol:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Same as always...lack of better things to do, AND you probably had it coming anyway.:lol:


lol i suppose that i do :smile:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> and that not the only thing crazy happing in the classified either. My thread got moved.


yea but did you spend 450 on two carbon rod with some little metal weight?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hiya Joe!:wave2: Yeah I'm with ya bud...CATCH FISH!:brick:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey James...THANKS man!:thumb: The sticks should be here tomorrow so I'm hoping I can get everything put together and ready for the weekend.


YEAH there is some of the bushing in there for the wierdos that use screw in tips


----------



## bowman_77

fish I told you wrong earlier its 450 a year.ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> and that not the only thing crazy happing in the classified either. My thread got moved.


Because you aren't an AT sponsor? The same thing was done to Ron from Extreme Bowstrings so don't feel bad bud.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish I told you wrong earlier its 450 a year.ukey:


oh it's half price ukey: then lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> YEAH there is some of the bushing in there for the wierdos that use screw in tips


You mean *INSERTS*??:teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Because you aren't an AT sponsor? The same thing was done to Ron from Extreme Bowstrings so don't feel bad bud.


thats what they said. I was competeing against sponsors.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> You mean *INSERTS*??:teeth:


yeah those thingys.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> thats what they said. I was competeing against sponsors.


hey i told a guy saturday at the shoot that your slings double as a choke collar and he was going to find out if he didnt back up.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> thats what they said. I was competeing against sponsors.


I'm guessing they'll move Mark's then too or is he a sponsor on here?


----------



## fishcatcher

guys there is a free grip give away in the free section. i just got a free set.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> thats what they said. I was competeing against sponsors.


you can't be competing against those big guys :smile: no way in hell you sell as much as them guys do. lol


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Because you aren't an AT sponsor? The same thing was done to Ron from Extreme Bowstrings so don't feel bad bud.





treeman65 said:


> hey i told a guy saturday at the shoot that your slings double as a choke collar and he was going to find out if he didnt back up.


It would sure work as one.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i used to like you


Well, i guess i'll go sit by my dish, pull my lip....................................


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> you can't be competing against those big guys :smile: no way in hell you sell as much as them guys do. lol


I know....Im lucky to sell one or two a month.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> It would sure work as one.


 a buddy of mine was giving me a hard time cause everything was red and black even my sling.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I know....Im lucky top sell one or two a month.


wow that many j/k now buddy.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Well, i guess i'll go sit by my dish, pull my lip....................................


I am just messn with you. oh an where is my turkey


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> a buddy of mine was giving me a hard time cause everything was red and black even my sling.


that's funny i just got a set in the exact same color combo.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> a buddy of mine was giving me a hard time cause everything was red and black even my sling.


If ya do....smack him for me while you're at it! What's wrong with red & black anyway?:shade:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> that's funny i just got a set in the exact same color combo.


both of my 3d bows are set up with all red and black or red and white.
Hurricanes colors.


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> If ya do....smack him for me while you're at it! What's wrong with red & black anyway?:shade:


nothing at all if you had red and black combo bow


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> a buddy of mine was giving me a hard time cause everything was red and black even my sling.


Just wait to you see my rig here in a few week.......Thanks again Toby,Tom and Mark


----------



## fishcatcher

did you guys check that free grip out?


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Just wait to you see my rig here in a few week.......Thanks again Toby,Tom and Mark


uh oh someone getting a new set up looks :shade: can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I am just messn with you. oh an where is my turkey


In the morning... I will send you a pic...and EVERYBODY ELSE!!! LOL


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Just wait to you see my rig here in a few week.......Thanks again Toby,Tom and Mark


i already heard.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> In the morning... I will send you a pic...and EVERYBODY ELSE!!! LOL


i didnt mean a dead one. I did find something that went gobble gobble this weekend.lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> did you guys check that free grip out?


Yep....going to have a set done for the one Equalizer of Kim's. She hates the Shrewd grip on that thing!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> In the morning... I will send you a pic...and EVERYBODY ELSE!!! LOL


hopefully it would be a good one.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i already heard.


My target bars will get done soon!!!:teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> did you guys check that free grip out?


yeap haven heard anything yet


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep....going to have a set done for the one Equalizer of Kim's. She hates the Shrewd grip on that thing!


never care for those shrewd grip either. glad you got a set.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> did you guys check that free grip out?


nope I shoot a bow that does not need a grip.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Just wait to you see my rig here in a few week.......Thanks again Toby,Tom and Mark


There's going to be a whole lot of interesting new looking things Joe.:zip: It should get real interesting when Mark has all the options!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> yeap haven heard anything yet


like you need one. Hey I shot a triumph this weekend plus she offered to sell it to me.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i didnt mean a dead one. I did find something that went gobble gobble this weekend.lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Butter heads...OH i mean Butter Balls don't count!!


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> nope I shoot a bow that does not need a grip.


it's going on the guardian. my 3d bow don't have one either.


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> yeap haven heard anything yet


I take that back I am # 7


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> nope I shoot a bow that does not need a grip.


Is it that James or it vibrated so much it fell off? :mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Butter heads...OH i mean Butter Balls don't count!!


lol i wasn't gonna say it.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Butter heads...OH i mean Butter Balls don't count!!


no this one was still walking but its was not legal to shoot.


----------



## treeman65

Toby they missed that one.:angel:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I take that back I am # 7


well there ya go. see i'm glad to you got one too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i didnt mean a dead one. I did find something that went gobble gobble this weekend.lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


*PERV!!!!!!!!!!*imp2:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> like you need one. Hey I shot a triumph this weekend plus she offered to sell it to me.


I heard THAT'S illegal in NC!!!:shade:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Is it that James or it vibrated so much it fell off? :mg: :set1_rolf2:


hey now at least mine didnt come with safety glasses.j/k


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Toby they missed that one.:angel:


I didn't!ukey: TMI James.....TMI!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> like you need one. Hey I shot a triumph this weekend plus she offered to sell it to me.


I gots two other bows that need a face lift


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I gots two other bows that need a face lift


how are you liking the c4?


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> hey now at least mine didnt come with safety glasses.j/k


lol


----------



## treeman65

for the guys shooting the new stabs are you using the same amout of wieght like the flatliners or less


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> hey now at least mine didnt come with safety glasses.j/k


dayum


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I gots two other bows that need a face lift


more like a new bow :behindsof


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> how are you liking the c4?


loving it.....


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> loving it.....


i figured you would.I still have not setup my new one.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> more like a new bow :behindsof


yeah where is your blow up in a can at


----------



## fishcatcher

now where did that Tom go?


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeah where is your blow up in a can at


getting some flame and smoke :thumbs_up i really am gonna try it tomorrow.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> hey now at least mine didnt come with safety glasses.j/k


It was GOGGLES...get it straight James!:angry: I know better anyway; you'll be shooting one for hunting this fall sooooooo....HERE!:brick:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> now where did that Tom go?


he had to adjust the antenna


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> he had to adjust the antenna


don't you mean tin foil :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> It was GOGGLES...get it straight James!:angry: I know better anyway; you'll be shooting one for hunting this fall sooooooo....HERE!:brick:


actually I sold it and probably will have a monster for hunting.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> for the guys shooting the new stabs are you using the same amout of wieght like the flatliners or less


I have the new bar and weight system in it, it has mor weight on it then my other one did but not real sure to what it ways now. but it holds good. I did get to take all the other weight off of the side bar and only shooting the main and 2 side bars with just the end weights now in stead of one side bar and 4 weights.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> yeah where is your blow up in a can at


This coming from the guy that had to shoot with his hunting rig because.... what was it?? OH YEAH....IT BLEW UP!


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> now where did that Tom go?





treeman65 said:


> he had to adjust the antenna


refueling the pumps


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> actually I sold it and probably will have a monster for hunting.


Ughhhhh...TRAITOR!:tsk:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I have the new bar and weight system in it, it has mor weight on it then my other one did but not real sure to what it ways now. but it holds good. I did get to take all the other weight off of the side bar and only shooting the main and 2 side bars with just the end weights now in stead of one side bar and 4 weights.


how come you are using two side bar now. what change?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> This coming from the guy that had to shoot with his hunting rig because.... what was it?? OH YEAH....IT BLEW UP!


LOL......it would have but I found it.....but in yalls case theres no warning signs.:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> This coming from the guy that had to shoot with his hunting rig because.... what was it?? OH YEAH....IT BLEW UP!


lol and none of my bowtech blew up either. hmmm


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> how come you are using two side bar now. What change?


the bow


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> the bow


yea but wasn't it a same model?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol and none of my bowtech blew up either. hmmm


yet


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea but wasn't it a same model?


Nope it was on the Dren LD and now its on the C4


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea but wasn't it a same model?


I did shoot with it a little with it on the C4 with one bar but it hold better with 2


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Nope it was on the Dren LD and now its on the C4


oh then that would do it :smile:. funny how they would be so different in characteristic.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh then that would do it :smile:. funny how they would be so different in characteristic.


Theres a lot of diff. between them. take a look at that link I posted to help mark out there is a pic of both of them.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> yet


UH HUH....Catch Joe!:brick: :fuming:


----------



## fishcatcher

the c4 is longer isn't it?


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys...I'm in need of some sleep...Everybody have a good one.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys...I'm in need of some sleep...Everybody have a good one.


C-yah Tom good luck in the morning


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Guys...I'm in need of some sleep...Everybody have a good one.


Later Tom....good luck in the AM!:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> UH HUH....Catch Joe!:brick: :fuming:


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Later Tom....good luck in the AM!:thumb:


ditto on that buddy. bag a big thunder chicken.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> the c4 is longer isn't it?


yeah 4''


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeah 4''


that would make a huge different.


----------



## treeman65

later Tom good luck in the morning.


----------



## bowman_77

Well yall have a good one, that brick that Toby chunked at me made contact and I cant keep my eyes open any longer. See yall tomorrow.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Well yall have a good one, that brick that Toby chunked at me made contact and I cant keep my eyes open any longer. See yall tomorrow.


you sure it wasn't a fried brain you have. later buddy.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Joe...have a good one.


----------



## fishcatcher

man i'm falling asleep here. talks to you guys later.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Pics of Kim's now FLAT BLACK DOA! I'm thinking we might need to get her some pink jax on it as it's a little BLAND!:lol:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Pics of Kim's now FLAT BLACK DOA! I'm thinking we might need to get her some pink jax on it as it's a little BLAND!:lol:


Toby those look great.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Toby those look great.


Thanks James. I'm thinking the red one will grab some attention at the shoots this summer.:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks James. I'm thinking the red one will grab some attention at the shoots this summer.:thumb:


yeap and I know the blue ones will.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> i didnt mean a dead one. I did find something that went gobble gobble this weekend.lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Bucket Truck imp: strikes again!! Good Luck Tom on the wood chicks!! 

Good Morning Everyone!!


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning Kim and team.


----------



## wisesteve

Wow, I noticed most of you are late nighters. Must work during the day also, huh.
Got a few questions for ya'll. Does anybody know where I can get my hands on a set of Elite limbs 114 Deflection? Preferably black as I want them dipped in RTHDG. And I will be doing some ASA shoots this year. First timer. Likely try Metropolis. Any pointers?


----------



## fishcatcher

wisesteve said:


> Wow, I noticed most of you are late nighters. Must work during the day also, huh.
> Got a few questions for ya'll. Does anybody know where I can get my hands on a set of Elite limbs 114 Deflection? Preferably black as I want them dipped in RTHDG. And I will be doing some ASA shoots this year. First timer. Likely try Metropolis. Any pointers?


did you try the elite forum. that's where i got mine set.


----------



## RattleSnake1

You could also put up a thread in the WTB/WTT section in the classifieds here. The Elite forums like fish said are also a good bet.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You could also put up a thread in the WTB/WTT section in the classifieds here. The Elite forums like fish said are also a good bet.


He has one the the WTB....I just seen it.


----------



## wisesteve

Thanks guys. Just hoping someone comes through. Have posted WTB on 3 different sites.


----------



## APAnTN

Guys ive got a new color on the way and let me say its smoking:shade: ill post pics as soon as it hits the door:thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

APAnTN said:


> Guys ive got a new color on the way and let me say its smoking:shade: ill post pics as soon as it hits the door:thumbs_up


cant wait to see i got something new today to :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> cant wait to see i got something new today to :darkbeer:


looks good Josh


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Guys ive got a new color on the way and let me say its smoking:shade: ill post pics as soon as it hits the door:thumbs_up


sounds good Mark......


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> looks good Josh


thanks joe im pumped cant wait to get it setup 2mrw and shoot it some


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> thanks joe im pumped cant wait to get it setup 2mrw and shoot it some


Josh...great looking bow you have there sir!! As for the ASA shoots, don't enter a class above what your used to shooting at home, it's a total blast!!!!


----------



## treeman65

nice looking rig Josh


----------



## 08toxikshooter

12 rings only said:


> Josh...great looking bow you have there sir!! As for the ASA shoots, don't enter a class above what your used to shooting at home, it's a total blast!!!!


yeah i shot open c in columbus first time shooting anything with a open set up and it was just my hunting bow with a scope on it so now i got this gonna try and do some shooting with it gonna shoot open c again in augusta


----------



## treeman65

well looks like we are shooting a couple targets this weekend,lol
20 on saturday
40 on sunday plus a shootdown.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> well looks like we are shooting a couple targets this weekend,lol
> 20 on saturday
> 40 on sunday plus a shootdown.


should be fun good luck james


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> should be fun good luck james


thanks it will definitely be good practice for Augusta.


----------



## 12 rings only

WHAT A HUNT THIS MORNING!!! I set up in a drainage where the birds leave the field, at 7:50 i had a FAT short bearded strutter come into the set up at 28 yards by himself. THE ONE i was after was still in the field with 2-3 more big birds....The one gave me shots from 40 yards to 10 feet!! I just wanted to get the MONSTER BIRD!!! In the morning...if he's that STOOOOPID again...BOOOOM!!!!  I continued through the morning and part of the afternoon to get ahead of these birds but Turkeys are Turkeys...they RARELY Follow the script!! LOL


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> WHAT A HUNT THIS MORNING!!! I set up in a drainage where the birds leave the field, at 7:50 i had a FAT short bearded strutter come into the set up at 28 yards by himself. THE ONE i was after was still in the field with 2-3 more big birds....The one gave me shots from 40 yards to 10 feet!! I just wanted to get the MONSTER BIRD!!! In the morning...if he's that STOOOOPID again...BOOOOM!!!!  I continued through the morning and part of the afternoon to get ahead of these birds but Turkeys are Turkeys...they RARELY Follow the script!! LOL


Tom that sounds like a very exciting hunt good luck


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Tom that sounds like a very exciting hunt good luck


Anytime a mature bird leaves hens and gives you a shot, i consider it a successful hunt!! Just a little too much trophy hunt in me this morning!! lol


----------



## treeman65

wisesteve said:


> Wow, I noticed most of you are late nighters. Must work during the day also, huh.
> Got a few questions for ya'll. Does anybody know where I can get my hands on a set of Elite limbs 114 Deflection? Preferably black as I want them dipped in RTHDG. And I will be doing some ASA shoots this year. First timer. Likely try Metropolis. Any pointers?


Metropolis is the best shoot on the ASA curcuit as long as the heat is not like last year.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Metropolis is the best shoot on the ASA curcuit as long as the heat is not like last year.


I haven't got a chance to shoot there yet...but i hear the very same thing!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I haven't got a chance to shoot there yet...but i hear the very same thing!!


it is awesome last year was my first time there.I was set to win that one but had disaster strike twice that weekend.I shot 5 12s on the first five targets to just take a kick to the groin.:angry::angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Bucket Truck imp: strikes again!! Good Luck Tom on the wood chicks!!
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!!


I'll send you the first pic when i get-r-done!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> it is awesome last year was my first time there.I was set to win that one but had disaster strike twice that weekend.I shot 5 12s on the first five targets to just take a kick to the groin.:angry::angry:


Yeah i remember you talking about that...I'd............well never mind!!:angry:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Yeah i remember you talking about that...I'd............well never mind!!:angry:


thats ok its a new year and I will get my deserved break sometime .


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> thats ok its a new year and I will get my deserved break sometime .


You will...i'm sure of it.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey guys. 

Josh glad to see you got it. nice looking bow.

Tom bird in hand is worth two in the bush buddy. good luck tomorrow anyway.


----------



## corpralbarn

I cant wait for my X3!


----------



## bowman_77

hey guys whats going on


----------



## fishcatcher

corpralbarn said:


> I cant wait for my X3!


good for you. congrats. about time you stop lurking too.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hey guys.
> 
> Josh glad to see you got it. nice looking bow.
> 
> Tom bird in hand is worth two in the bush buddy. good luck tomorrow anyway.


I've heard that alot today...Besides, it's my gun and i'll shoot it when I WANT TO!!! lol


----------



## corpralbarn

Since i started shooting i shot a s coil but im wanting to branch off into target and 3-d so i figured this would be the first thing i need.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> hey guys whats going on


Hello Joe!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

corpralbarn said:


> Since i started shooting i shot a s coil but im wanting to branch off into target and 3-d so i figured this would be the first thing i need.


good choice going with the xtreme. oh name is Bill here


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> hey guys whats going on


hi ya Joe. 


Tom how come you not using the bow?


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hello Joe!!!


you'll get him in the morning buddy.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> good choice going with the xtreme. oh name is Bill here


boy that is an understatement.If you go with anything else you are wasting your time and money.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

do any of you guys watch UFC?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> do any of you guys watch UFC?


I do hear and there.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya Joe.
> 
> 
> Tom how come you not using the bow?


I got 4 tags...2 or 3 will die by hot lead...then the other will be death by broadhead...if i'm that lucky!!


----------



## bowman_77

James are we going to shoot Augusta just like we did in Columbus, as in the team shoot and smackdown.


----------



## bowman_77

Fish and Toby.....you do know the grip what we are getting are going to be side plates right.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I do hear and there.


This years house should be good with Chuck and TEto as coaches.I do hope Chuck flips out and smashes that dbag before the end of the show.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I got 4 tags...2 or 3 will die by hot lead...then the other will be death by broadhead...if i'm that lucky!!


ah i see now. lucky dog to have that many tags to fill. good luck tomorrow.


----------



## bowman_77

I sent Mark my stab and side bars out this morning.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Fish and Toby.....you do know the grip what we are getting are going to be side plates right.


yep no bid deal to me. it's for the guardian and they are pretty side plate anyway.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James are we going to shoot Augusta just like we did in Columbus, as in the team shoot and smackdown.


if everyone wants too. I am up for it and thought Columbus was a blast,


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> if everyone wants too. I am up for it and thought Columbus was a blast,


my crispie is still on James. it was a fluke last time :smile:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hiya fellas!



bowman_77 said:


> Fish and Toby.....you do know the grip what we are getting are going to be side plates right.


That's what I wanted Joe. Kim hates the Shrewd grip on her 07 Equalizer so it will work out perfect and less money to spend this way.:wink:

TOM!!!!! Nice sig change bro...:welcomesign: to the team!:thumb:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> my crispie is still on James. it was a fluke last time :smile:


you got that right.thanks


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> my crispie is still on James. it was a fluke last time :smile:


yeah and my back still hurts from carry my teammate.I wont mention any name either,


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> my crispie is still on James. it was a fluke last time :smile:


Ok.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> yeah and my back still hurts from carry my teammate.I wont mention any name either,





bowman_77 said:


> Ok.


yea that was it. Joe you going down this time buddy lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yea that was it. Joe you going down this time buddy lol


No comment.....no playing alone


----------



## treeman65

Joe to bad you are so far away this weekend is going to be great practice.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> No comment.....no playing alone


lol


----------



## corpralbarn

Hey you guys got any tips for someone who wants to shoot 3-D?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe to bad you are so far away this weekend is going to be great practice.


I am shooting in two on sat. myself.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> No comment.....no playing alone


why no playing alone after all that is how you have sex.


----------



## fishcatcher

corpralbarn said:


> Hey you guys got any tips for someone who wants to shoot 3-D?


practice judging your yardage alot. then practice some more. oh do some shooting too. like up hill and down hill


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> why no playing alone after all that is how you have sex.


ROFLMAO :smile:


----------



## treeman65

corpralbarn said:


> Hey you guys got any tips for someone who wants to shoot 3-D?


shoot 12s and have fun. 

No seriously shoot center 10 unless you feel comfortable with the yardage and the shot.Dont get caught up worring about your score.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> why no playing alone after all that is how you have sex.


HMMMM last time I checked I have a wife.....your the lonely one.ukey:


----------



## corpralbarn

sorta hard at home, I know where all the yardage marks are in the yard so i can get it pretty close everytime without having to think.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> shoot 12s and have fun.
> 
> No seriously shoot center 10 unless you feel comfortable with the yardage and the shot.Dont get caught up worring about your score.


yea have fun. score will come eventually. 

James you mean to aim at those circle thing. i just try to hit the target :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ROFLMAO :smile:


this is for you fish :brick:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> HMMMM last time I checked I have a wife.....your the lonely one.ukey:


:shade::shade:


----------



## corpralbarn

treeman65 said:


> why no playing alone after all that is how you have sex.


As much as I want to I wont comment on that..............


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> HMMMM last time I checked I have a wife.....your the lonely one.ukey:


ouch he got that one there


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea have fun. score will come eventually.
> 
> James you mean to aim at those circle thing. i just try to hit the target :teeth:


yes it helps,lol


----------



## bowman_77

corpralbarn said:


> sorta hard at home, I know where all the yardage marks are in the yard so i can get it pretty close everytime without having to think.


Try this....take a soda bottle and throw it around in the yard and pratice that way. Even go to the front yard or back just dont do it where you know the yardages


----------



## corpralbarn

we sorta had a improvised tournament the other day at the shop. we rigged one of the targets to pop up and everything.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I am shooting in two on sat. myself.


we are going to a 40 target shoot sunday with shootdown for all classes.It should be a blast.


----------



## fishcatcher

i be shooting this weekend both days too.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Try this....take a soda bottle and throw it around in the yard and pratice that way. Even go to the front yard or back just dont do it where you know the yardages


thanks I new there was something I was not doing this year.I usually throw my 18 in one cube and judge it.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> i be shooting this weekend both days too.


cool. Good luck


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> we are going to a 40 target shoot sunday with shootdown for all classes.It should be a blast.


good luck....I dont know how I will shoot. I only have the flatliner that i was using with the LD to shoot with. I shoot some this afternoon with it w/o side bars and could tell the diff.


----------



## corpralbarn

treeman65 said:


> thanks I new there was something I was not doing this year.I usually throw my 18 in one cube and judge it.


Not much room for error there!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Try this....take a soda bottle and throw it around in the yard and pratice that way. Even go to the front yard or back just dont do it where you know the yardages


gonna have to do that too. all the critters in my yard are either dead or hiding from me now lol


----------



## treeman65

corpralbarn said:


> Hey you guys got any tips for someone who wants to shoot 3-D?


aiming drills a couple times a week and blank bale helps too.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> good luck....I dont know how I will shoot. I only have the flatliner that i was using with the LD to shoot with. I shoot some this afternoon with it w/o side bars and could tell the diff.


shoot the hunting bow then. i'm taking the athen since my guardian is down today. took the string and cables off. new set should be here tomorrow.


----------



## corpralbarn

I shot in 10-15 mph winds with 20mph gusts at about 40 Yards today.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> thanks I new there was something I was not doing this year.I usually throw my 18 in one cube and judge it.


I use the coke bottle as the stake...i just chunk it and judge and range then chunk and judge and range and so on and so on


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> shoot the hunting bow then. i'm taking the athen since my guardian is down today. took the string and cables off. new set should be here tomorrow.


oh no....I need the pratice with the C4....havent shot it yet in a tourney


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> good luck....I dont know how I will shoot. I only have the flatliner that i was using with the LD to shoot with. I shoot some this afternoon with it w/o side bars and could tell the diff.


specially on that c4.I am shooting both back bars and 6 wieghts


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> oh no....I need the pratice with the C4....havent shot it yet in a tourney


oh then good luck with it. i use the athen last week also. did pretty good in the hunter class.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Toby....*

SHAD UP BEFORE YOU EVEN START THROWIN BRICKS!!

Got one in on him before he strats on meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> specially on that c4.I am shooting both back bars and 6 wieghts


i am only using the end caps on the side bars....seems like thats all I need. Hopefully I will have mine back by the middle of next week.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> SHAD UP BEFORE YOU EVEN START THROWIN BRICKS!!
> 
> Got one in on him before he strats on meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


if you keep screaming I will go chase your birds out of the roost.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> SHAD UP BEFORE YOU EVEN START THROWIN BRICKS!!
> 
> Got one in on him before he strats on meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


wonder who could he mean by this


TOBY


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> SHAD UP BEFORE YOU EVEN START THROWIN BRICKS!!
> 
> Got one in on him before he strats on meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


I done chuncked the 1st one tonite.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> i am only using the end caps on the side bars....seems like thats all I need. Hopefully I will have mine back by the middle of next week.


If I had less weight on the front I could go with just the caps but I like a heavier bow,


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> If I had less weight on the front I could go with just the caps but I like a heavier bow,


hell mine almost ways 7 lbs like that.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> wonder who could he mean by this
> 
> 
> TOBY


Yeah?? Here ya go fish!:brick:
















Again!:brick:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> hell mine almost ways 7 lbs like that.


i will be changing mine around after this weekend cause I will have the new one.I am going to setup my new c4 tomorrow.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah?? Here ya go fish!:brick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again!:brick:



Oh yeah....


----------



## fishcatcher

lol wow only take about five minutes before i get hit :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

fish you got hit at 11:34


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol wow only take about five minutes before i get hit :smile:


Well...ummmm deserve it! CATCH FISH!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish you got hit at 11:34





RattleSnake1 said:


> Well...ummmm deserve it! CATCH FISH!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


wow even less time now. lol


----------



## bowman_77

well since you missed mine on the last page here's another one :brick:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> well since you missed mine on the last page here's another one :brick:


what you threw one at me back then. must have been a pepple


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what you threw one at me back then. must have been a pepple


Here's a pepple for yah


----------



## fishcatcher

oh now he get the big gun out lol


----------



## bowman_77

but fish this is the one you need to watch out for.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> but fish this is the one you need to watch out for.


lol first time i saw that.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol first time i saw that.


yeah thats a good one


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys i'm calling it early tonight. talk to you all later.


----------



## treeman65

later fish


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later fish. :brick:


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys off to bed i go...gotta kill one in the morning.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

its going to be a tough night.I took 2 sleeping pills this morning and still only slept 5 hrs but I am beat now.


----------



## treeman65

good luck Tom


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> its going to be a tough night.I took 2 sleeping pills this morning and still only slept 5 hrs but I am beat now.


Go chase some crack ho's around with the truck for some live entertainment!:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Go chase some crack ho's around with the truck for some live entertainment!:chortle:


im even to tired for that I am going to throw everything on the floor and crash for awhile. Have a good one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> im even to tired for that I am going to throw everything on the floor and crash for awhile. Have a good one.


Later James...have a good one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Joe...you have a PM. I thought you might get a kick out of that one.:thumb:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Wow what I miss!!!*

LOL Good luckTOM!! Looks like the Zoo was alive last nite. I get up at 2am so I am all messed up with the time. lol :angry:

:bartstush::whip2::moon::whip::fish:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL Good luckTOM!! Looks like the Zoo was alive last nite. I get up at 2am so I am all messed up with the time. lol :angry:
> 
> :bartstush::whip2::moon::whip::fish:


You said you are totally messed up.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## treeman65

wake up foolssssssssssssssss


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> wake up foolssssssssssssssss


James who are you calling fools lol


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Joe...you have a PM. I thought you might get a kick out of that one.:thumb:


yeah that looks good Toby.


----------



## wisesteve

Re-sighted in my XLR last night. New arrows, 31" V1 350's w/nap quick fletch, weight unknown at this point. But chrono says I'm shooting 278.6 fps with 32" draw at 60#. I might not need to get those 70# limbs after all. Yeah right! Who am I kidding!


----------



## fishcatcher

wisesteve said:


> Re-sighted in my XLR last night. New arrows, 31" V1 350's w/nap quick fletch, weight unknown at this point. But chrono says I'm shooting 278.6 fps with 32" draw at 60#. I might not need to get those 70# limbs after all. Yeah right! Who am I kidding!


either those arrow are way heavy or that chrono is off. i would think you get more than that with your gorilla draw length :smile:

oh i ask my brother about those limbs. he is using it on his gt. sorry no help there.


----------



## wisesteve

arrows must be weighing in around 400-410. And at 60#, that sounds about right to me.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> You said you are totally messed up.:icon_1_lol:


yep!! I am.:bs: imp::whip:

TOM how big a wood :chicken01:??? Come on we want pics!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys look what I did this afternoon.

ATTACH]761485[/ATTACH]


----------



## corpralbarn

weight?


----------



## treeman65

IF I had to guess I would say around 7lbs.
nice fish Joe


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL Good luckTOM!! Looks like the Zoo was alive last nite. I get up at 2am so I am all messed up with the time. lol :angry:
> 
> :bartstush::whip2::moon::whip::fish:





Admiral Vixen said:


> yep!! I am.:bs: imp::whip:
> 
> TOM how big a wood :chicken01:??? Come on we want pics!!:shade:


Thanks dear!!! This morning was all jacked up....my 14 yr old nephew went with me, not a problem i thought. The birds start pitchin off and what do i see??? HIS freakin hound dog!! He wouldn't leave and i had to throw my water bottle at him...he left then, I told him to put his face mask on....with a blank stare, he said "I DON"T HAVE ONE!!! OMG!!!!! Anyway, the birds was hammering pretty good..done a touch of soft callin and a fly down cackle.....right behind us i hear...SPIT--- DROOOOM!!!. He "kinda" wispered...whats that....I said it WAS a longbeard at about 10 yards as he was breaking back over the top of the drainage!! We baoled out in a few and went into chase mode, they shut up, the storm hit, basically....that was all for the morning!! I stayed out for a while to try and get in front of them coming back to the fields but it just didn't happen. I came home changed and put 170 miles on the truck scouting out some of the other places i have and i don't know where i'll be in the morning is all i can say.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> thanks dear!!! This morning was all jacked up....my 14 yr old nephew went with me, not a problem i thought. The birds start pitchin off and what do i see??? His freakin hound dog!! He wouldn't leave and i had to throw my water bottle at him...he left then, i told him to put his face mask on....with a blank stare, he said "i don"t have one!!! Omg!!!!! Anyway, the birds was hammering pretty good..done a touch of soft callin and a fly down cackle.....right behind us i hear...spit--- droooom!!!. He "kinda" wispered...whats that....i said it was a longbeard at about 10 yards as he was breaking back over the top of the drainage!! We baoled out in a few and went into chase mode, they shut up, the storm hit, basically....that was all for the morning!! I stayed out for a while to try and get in front of them coming back to the fields but it just didn't happen. I came home changed and put 170 miles on the truck scouting out some of the other places i have and i don't know where i'll be in the morning is all i can say.


sounds like a tough morning buddy


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys look what I did this afternoon.
> 
> ATTACH]761485[/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 761486
> 
> 
> View attachment 761487
> 
> 
> View attachment 761488





treeman65 said:


> IF I had to guess I would say around 7lbs.
> nice fish Joe


Joe was sending me all kinds of pics...and yes they were all arond 7 lbs!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> sounds like a tough morning buddy


It wasn't the best by no stretch!! The nephew is going back in the morning and i hope he kills one for sure...it was just too much for me though!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Tom buy the boy a facemask and a tie rope for the dog and a pssifier for his mouth. Or roll of duct tape. LOL. Tough morning bud. I never got to the woods this morning before the rain hit.


----------



## treeman65

its would be cool to see him get one. I have been trying to get my cousins son his first deer but my cousin keeps screwing that up.I took them to a hot spot last year and he tells me that they have to leave by 5.:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom buy the boy a facemask and a tie rope for the dog and a pssifier for his mouth. Or roll of duct tape. LOL. Tough morning bud. I never got to the woods this morning before the rain hit.


I was tempted to give them BOTH a dose of Supreme Elite #5's!!! I just got a call...i'm headed to where last years big bird came from...a bud shot one this morning that went 27 lbs, 1.5 hooks and 11 7/8th beard...and there's 4 more just like him running around with NO HENS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> its would be cool to see him get one. I have been trying to get my cousins son his first deer but my cousin keeps screwing that up.I took them to a hot spot last year and he tells me that they have to leave by 5.:angry:


That's what pisses me off more than anything...take time and do some first class guiding and somebody allways has some BS going on!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Sounds like a real tough morning Tom, but you should have high hopes for tomorrow.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> IF I had to guess I would say around 7lbs.
> nice fish Joe


Yeap both where just over 7lbs


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe was sending me all kinds of pics...and yes they were all arond 7 lbs!!!!


Oh boy I way having a blast this afternoon in the light rain,doing a lil spot fishing.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks dear!!! This morning was all jacked up....my 14 yr old nephew went with me, not a problem i thought. The birds start pitchin off and what do i see??? HIS freakin hound dog!! He wouldn't leave and i had to throw my water bottle at him...he left then, I told him to put his face mask on....with a blank stare, he said "I DON"T HAVE ONE!!! OMG!!!!! Anyway, the birds was hammering pretty good..done a touch of soft callin and a fly down cackle.....right behind us i hear...SPIT--- DROOOOM!!!. He "kinda" wispered...whats that....I said it WAS a longbeard at about 10 yards as he was breaking back over the top of the drainage!! We baoled out in a few and went into chase mode, they shut up, the storm hit, basically....that was all for the morning!! I stayed out for a while to try and get in front of them coming back to the fields but it just didn't happen. I came home changed and put 170 miles on the truck scouting out some of the other places i have and i don't know where i'll be in the morning is all i can say.



Hang in there bro. I gots a feeling that you have a bigun coming your way


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sounds like a real tough morning Tom, but you should have high hopes for tomorrow.


Yes sir...over the years even before i started hunting this one farm it has produced nice ones every year.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hang in there bro. I gots a feeling that you have a bigun coming your way


I am too...it's coming his way, and then it will run away laughing when he misses!:mg: :chortle:
















Just for Tom...CATCH!:brick: :behindsof


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh boy I way having a blast this afternoon in the light rain,doing a lil spot fishing.


I thought that's what you mite have been doing!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I am too...it's coming his way, and then it will run away laughing when he misses!:mg: :chortle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for Tom...CATCH!:brick: :behindsof


Why don't you go and piss on an electric fench and tell me how that turns out!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I thought that's what you mite have been doing!!


But I do,do the right thing. I catch and release alway have and always will.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

catch:d


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Why don't you go and piss on an electric fench and tell me how that turns out!!!


oh my


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Why don't you go and piss on an electric fench and tell me how that turns out!!!


Ohhhhhh...touchy are we?? Did you step on your string today or something?? :boink: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> But I do,do the right thing. I catch and release alway have and always will.:thumbs_up



Only way to go!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ohhhhhh...touchy are we?? Did you step on your string today or something?? :boink: :set1_rolf2:


Nah...just throwing a good one or two before i have to get some rest!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nah...just throwing a good one or two before i have to get some rest!!


Rest?? REST???? All you've been doing is sittin on your ever widening arse in the woods all day!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

rattlesnake1 said:


> rest?? Rest???? All you've been doing is sittin on your ever widening arse in the woods all day!:mg: :chortle: :roflmao:


ouch


----------



## RattleSnake1

BTW Joe....nice fish!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> BTW Joe....nice fish!


thanks buddy


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Rest?? REST???? All you've been doing is sittin on your ever widening arse in the woods all day!:mg: :chortle:


There wasn't much sittin in the last 2 days for sure....should have DUMPED that one yesterday!!:angry:


----------



## treeman65

boy you guys are rough tonight


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> There wasn't much sittin in the last 2 days for sure....should have DUMPED that one yesterday!!:angry:


Wood chickens are just like deer Tom. If you'll take it the last day.....TAKE IT WHEN YOU CAN!:brick: :der:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> boy you guys are rough tonight


It's all just fun. How you doin tonight imp2:?


----------



## corpralbarn

Rough? if it wasnt so darn expensive id throw a stab!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's all just fun. How you doin tonight imp2:?


Oh yeah...i'm still trying to get my strikers to dry out!!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Oh yeah...i'm still trying to get my strikers to dry out!!!!:thumbs_do


were getting hammered here now and have been for the last few hrs.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wood chickens are just like deer Tom. If you'll take it the last day.....TAKE IT WHEN YOU CAN!:brick: :der:


So true...waited till the second to last day for the biggun last year!!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> were getting hammered here now and have been for the last few hrs.


it torn part of our system up again.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> were getting hammered here now and have been for the last few hrs.


Yeah...it was a azz soaker this morning!! AND i had damn good rain gear on too!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> it torn part of our system up again.


Sound like James gotta do some work now.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> it torn part of our system up again.


OH NO...that suckkkkssssssssssssssssss!!:thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Sound like James gotta do some work now.


oh yeah i think I just found a piece equipment that was smoked.This is crazy


----------



## 12 rings only

corpralbarn said:


> Rough? if it wasnt so darn expensive id throw a stab!


Go ahead....mark will make more!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> oh yeah i think I just found a piece equipment that was smoked.This is crazy


There's always going to be storms so you'll always have job security James!:thumb:


----------



## corpralbarn

12 rings only said:


> Go ahead....mark will make more!!!!


i could just throw the weights? only $5 a shot!


----------



## 12 rings only

corpralbarn said:


> i could just throw the weights? only $5 a shot!


Make sure to throw some towards WISCONSIN!!! lol:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

corpralbarn said:


> i could just throw the weights? only $5 a shot!


:mg: I just realized we have a MINOR in here!:tsk: Isn't it a school night?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> There's always going to be storms so you'll always have job security James!:thumb:


That's for sure!!! I see you finally got out of the classifieds!!! LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Make sure to throw some towards WISCONSIN!!! lol:thumbs_up


You SHAD UP!:brick: :nyah:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> That's for sure!!! I see you finally got out of the classifieds!!! LOL


I have 4 internet windows open...I don't have DIAL SUX!:chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You SHAD UP!:brick: :nyah:


I ca send you some more MONKEYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I ca send you some more MONKEYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No thanks!:brick: They eat all the Oreos and crap all over the living room floor! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I have 4 internet windows open...I don't have DIAL SUX!:chortle:


I can open up more too....you don't have to brag about it!!


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> no thanks!:brick: They eat all the oreos and crap all over the living room floor! :set1_rolf2:


lmao!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: I just realized we have a MINOR in here!:tsk: Isn't it a school night?


thats what i was thinking also


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I can open up more too....you don't have to brag about it!!


Well yeah you can open up more......doesn't mean you'll get anywhere!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> thats what i was thinking also


That means we need to behave now! 





:spit: YEAH RIGHT! :chortle: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well yeah you can open up more......doesn't mean you'll get anywhere!


or work. ukey:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> There's always going to be storms so you'll always have job security James!:thumb:


yeah where most places have 4 seasons ours are alittle different here
lightning
hurricane
ices 
dumb arse drivers


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well yeah you can open up more......doesn't mean you'll get anywhere!


More than likely.....Anyway, i'm out for the eve fellas!! Toby...tell Kimmi I"M workin on da birds...and i'll send her a pics too!!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I can open up more too....you don't have to brag about it!!


shooot mine sprint card is faster than that crap you have.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> That means we need to behave now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :spit: YEAH RIGHT! :chortle: :set1_rolf2:


Joe...i can have Jim edit the 1st post to say ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> More than likely.....Anyway, i'm out for the eve fellas!! Toby...tell Kimmi I"M workin on da birds...and i'll send her a pics too!!:thumbs_up


Yeah, Yeah...we've been hearing the pics things for days now! Good luck anyway though.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe...i can have Jim edit the 1st post to say ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!!! lol


lol


----------



## bowman_77

Tom have a good one and hey kill a bird tomorrow already.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> shooot mine sprint card is faster than that crap you have.


C'mon now James....gotta keep the gloves up!:wink: Besides; Tom's connection has become :deadhorse :lol:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> shooot mine sprint card is faster than that crap you have.


And now your tossin bricks at me...lol BUT...i gotcha beat....when i was talking to Toby yesterday, i was calling a bird down to the creek AND stepped in deer pooooooooooooooo!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom have a good one and hey kill a bird tomorrow already.


Thanks Joe!!



RattleSnake1 said:


> C'mon now James....gotta keep the gloves up!:wink: Besides; Tom's connection has become :deadhorse :lol:


I got your deadhorse pal!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thanks Joe!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got your deadhorse pal!!


good luck in the morning Tom


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Thanks Joe!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got your deadhorse pal!!


:twitch: Sounds like a personal problem to me! :zip: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> :twitch: Sounds like a personal problem to me! :zip: :set1_rolf2:


that is what they sell that little ble pill for


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> that is what they sell that little ble pill for


That didn't take long to get a bite!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> That didn't take long to get a bite!


you know me
lol:angel:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you know me
> lol:angel:


Yeah...I do!:doh: The KING PERV himself!:chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

James did you see where Bart resigned from Victory along with a few others.


----------



## treeman65

no I had not heard that


----------



## treeman65

Colorado elk tags suck anymore for non residents:angry::angry:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no I had not heard that


Here take a look

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1193387


----------



## treeman65

dang something is going on by the sounds of it.


----------



## treeman65

Joe are you going to the classic this year


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> dang something is going on by the sounds of it.


Prolly the reasron NO ONE has any in stock. I heard a few months ago that they where going down him fast and prolly wouldnt be much to them before long.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe are you going to the classic this year


No London KY will be my last ASA for the year.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Prolly the reasron NO ONE has any in stock. I heard a few months ago that they where going down him fast and prolly wouldnt be much to them before long.


that sucks good thing I have other connections.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> that sucks good thing I have other connections.


Looks like I'll be going back to GT......After the ones I have are gone.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Prolly the reasron NO ONE has any in stock. I heard a few months ago that they where going down him fast and prolly wouldnt be much to them before long.


Well that just SUX!:tsk: Here I thought we found a decent and reasonably priced arrow to switch to and then this happens!:doh:


----------



## bowman_77

yall have a good one....im outa here for the nite.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> yall have a good one....im outa here for the nite.


Later Joe...have a good one.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

James, seems I made a good move. I will bring you some arrows to test to Augusta. LOL.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

hows everybody been doing been busy as all get out last couple of days and havent been on in a while


----------



## corpralbarn

RattleSnake1 said:


> I just realized we have a MINOR in here! Isn't it a school night?


spring break!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

dang nice guppies Joe :teeth: j/k good catch buddy.

Tom i sure hope you tag a chicken today.


----------



## bowman_77

thanks fish


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> thanks fish


no problem they are nice size fish for sure.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> no problem they are nice size fish for sure.


caught another one to day with my son. Not quite as big but it but a whoopin on him lol hes only 4 I post a pic in a min.


----------



## fishcatcher

i was in the yard with the recurve plinking at cans. getting ready for those trophy carps lol. man i was drilling those big scary cans :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> caught another one to day with my son. Not quite as big but it but a whoopin on him lol hes only 4 I post a pic in a min.


Here it is


----------



## fishcatcher

nice fish. i have to ask about the dingy though. kinda small isn't it  narrow that is.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i was in the yard with the recurve plinking at cans. getting ready for those trophy carps lol. man i was drilling those big scary cans :wink:


Man I want me one. I wanna give BF a try.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> nice fish. i have to ask about the dingy though. kinda small isn't it  narrow that is.


The BOAT?


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Man I want me one. I wanna give BF a try.


it's my back up. i usually use my parker ultra lite 31 but it's need new string.



bowman_77 said:


> The BOAT?


yes the boat silly. looks like a canoe from the pic. can't really tell.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> it's my back up. i usually use my parker ultra lite 31 but it's need new string.
> 
> 
> 
> yes the boat silly. looks like a canoe from the pic. can't really tell.


Its a 12' ganoe. They are great pond boats. just about cant turn them over.


----------



## fishcatcher

so it is a canoe. good luck getting me in one lol.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> so it is a canoe. good luck getting me in one lol.


no its a Ganoe....There is a BIG diff. in the two.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> no its a Ganoe....There is a BIG diff. in the two.


ok is this the one with the square back end. if not then i have no idea what's it look like lol.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> ok is this the one with the square back end. if not then i have no idea what's it look like lol.


yeap thats the one. it also has the belveled sides so it want roll easy.


----------



## fishcatcher

got it now. yea they are pretty hard to tip over. but i still like a bigger boat to fish in. can't swim at all. sink straight to the bottom. :mg: 

yep and it never stop me from going 80 miles offshore and fish all weekend for tuna.


----------



## fishcatcher

Joe don't you have a old bow laying around. just use that for bowfishing. all i have on my is a ams reel. whisker buiscuit rest.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe don't you have a old bow laying around. just use that for bowfishing. all i have on my is a ams reel. whisker buiscuit rest.


yeah I do but its a 70lber


----------



## treeman65

cool picture Joe


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> cool picture Joe


thanks buddy


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeah I do but its a 70lber


well back her down to 60 and good to go. i'm shooting 55 out of mine. it's a 60# max bow though. lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well back her down to 60 and good to go. i'm shooting 55 out of mine. it's a 60# max bow though. lol


But I want a recurve


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> But I want a recurve


I'll trade yah :darkbeer:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> But I want a recurve


lol i sell you mine i got two of those old recurve. :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol i sell you mine i got two of those old recurve. :wink:


Nah lets trade and I'll boot a sling or 2:embara:


----------



## fishcatcher

i don't know if you notice. i haven't been using a sling on my bow


----------



## bowman_77

fish check your sig. you need to add a F to sumin


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish check your sig. you need to add a F to sumin


lol i must have remove it when i change the color in it. thanks.


----------



## bowman_77

No problem...I'm outa here for the night.


----------



## fishcatcher

later Joe. have a good one.


----------



## treeman65

hope everyone has a good weekend.
shoot good or good luck hunting.


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team.

hope everybody is having fun this weekend.


Tom go get that thunder chicken buddy. get a big one :wink:


----------



## icefishur96

Opening day here and I have a heart monitor on for 24 hrs. and can do nothing! I whant to shoot some birds dang it. But I kinda need a heart too I guess...!!


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guy just wanted to say I did the team proud today with a 2nd place finish. I shot in 2 diff. shoot and one was ugly  worse score that I have ever shot. And the other will it was a 2nd :wink: I shot alot better.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guy just wanted to say I did the team proud today with a 2nd place finish. I shot in 2 diff. shoot and one was ugly  worse score that I have ever shot. And the other will it was a 2nd :wink: I shot alot better.


good shootin on the 2nd place joe.... im still trying to get my bow sighted in and everything and get used to it.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> good shootin on the 2nd place joe.... im still trying to get my bow sighted in and everything and get used to it.


Thanks....I was all over the place. I really need them back bars that I sent Mark, I couldnt beleave how much they help till now. That C4 need some Xtreme stabilization. LOL I had it on the front and nothing on the back.


----------



## fishcatcher

what happen in the first shoot Joe. and congrats on the second place buddy. 

oh can you run some number for me. i'll pm you.


----------



## fishcatcher

icefishur96 said:


> Opening day here and I have a heart monitor on for 24 hrs. and can do nothing! I whant to shoot some birds dang it. But I kinda need a heart too I guess...!!


k what the heck happen here :mg: hope you get better soon.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what happen in the first shoot Joe. and congrats on the second place buddy.
> 
> oh can you run some number for me. i'll pm you.


I couldnt get settled in. I was all over the place. had a few yardage issues also. Had a few targets that was 50 plus yards on a 45 yard max course. Go figure. But I redeemed myself on the 2nd one.




Send it to me.


----------



## fishcatcher

just a few yardages issue buddy. most of the shoot i go on have lots of target that is way over 50. heck last year there were some at 80+. :mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> just a few yardages issue buddy. most of the shoot i go on have lots of target that is way over 50. heck last year there were some at 80+. :mg:


yeah just a few...like 4


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> yeah just a few...like 4


let me guess you miss it by two yards each time.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> let me guess you miss it by two yards each time.


missed is right and by two HMMMMM I wished thats would have been all.

Like I said it was UGLY. After about target 9 or so I started shooting at 14's


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> missed is right and by two HMMMMM I wished thats would have been all.
> 
> Like I said it was UGLY. After about target 9 or so I started shooting at 14's


lol hail mary thing huh? why not since you were so far back by then. well i hope i shoot good tomorrow. i'll be in wisconsin again. shhhhhhh now.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> lol hail mary thing huh? why not since you were so far back by then. well i hope i shoot good tomorrow. i'll be in wisconsin again. shhhhhhh now.


Dont forget the good camo.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

Later fish...I am whooped. off to bed.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Dont forget the good camo.:mg:


lol nah i be too far north. beside one of this day i would love to meet up with them two. i bet it would be fun.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Later fish...I am whooped. off to bed.


have a good one Joe. thanks again buddy for running the number for me.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> lol hail mary thing huh? why not since you were so far back by then. well i hope i shoot good tomorrow. i'll be in wisconsin again. shhhhhhh now.


I thought I told you to stay home?? We don't need anymore TOURISTS! :angry: :brick:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I thought I told you to stay home?? We don't need anymore TOURISTS! :angry: :brick:


rats he found out already lol. come on up to menomie Toby.


----------



## fishcatcher

dang it mispell that one :embara:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> rats he found out already lol. come on up to menomie Toby.


NOPE...busy with other things to do. Might head down to the Deer & Turkey Expo tomorrow.


----------



## fishcatcher

yea i figure it was too far. one of these day buddy. we'll connect up.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yea i figure it was too far. one of these day buddy. we'll connect up.


Are you in that big of a hurry to get your arse stomped?:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Are you in that big of a hurry to get your arse stomped?:mg: :set1_rolf2:


yep. we'll see who get stomped.


----------



## RattleSnake1

James said you were having a bit of rough go today Joe. Way to pull it out in the second shoot to get that :second: :thumb:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yep. we'll see who get stomped.


I may just let Kim handle my light work!:chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I may just let Kim handle my light work!:chortle:


hmmm sound more to me someone is scare :mg::mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hmmm sound more to me someone is scare :mg::mg:


Of YOU??? :spit:  It isn't that fish...I taught Kim how to shoot, and I think she could whoop up on ya!:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Of course....I sometimes feel bad really embarassing someone, but I think in your case I might make an exception.:set1_punch:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Of YOU??? :spit:  It isn't that fish...I taught Kim how to shoot, and I think she could whoop up on ya!:wink:


yada yada yada. k you taught her how to shoot. and i will say she probably can shoot pretty good. but i'm still not scare. :wink::wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> yada yada yada. k you taught her how to shoot. and i will say she probably can shoot pretty good. but i'm still not scare. :wink::wink:


You SHOULD be......women don't always play by the rules.:zip: You might get thumped out in the woods somewhere IF she happened to feel her lead slipping.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> You SHOULD be......women don't always play by the rules.:zip: You might get thumped out in the woods somewhere IF she happened to feel her lead slipping.:set1_rolf2:


well that is true. but i don't think she gonna do that. i'm too nice


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> well that is true. but i don't think she gonna do that. i'm too nice


You just keep telling yourself that fish. I guess you won't see it coming then.:chortle:


----------



## fishcatcher

hey where is Tom? hope them thunder chicken didn't get him :mg::mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> hey where is Tom? hope them thunder chicken didn't get him :mg::mg:


I've been wondering the same thing....maybe he fell asleep out in da woods and got lost in the dark. :lol:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I've been wondering the same thing....maybe he fell asleep out in da woods and got lost in the dark. :lol:


nah he got scare by those birds and ran away. now he's lost in the cow pasture i bet. :wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> nah he got scare by those birds and ran away. now he's lost in the cow pasture i bet. :wink:


In his absence....I'll do it for him.:brick:




First warning....next one's T.O.!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> In his absence....I'll do it for him.:brick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First warning....next one's T.O.!:wink:


k i'll do it for him too. 

next one Toby and it's T.O for you too. lol


----------



## fishcatcher

k bed time for me. have to get up early for the shoot. see you later


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> k bed time for me. have to get up early for the shoot. see you later


Have a good one.


----------



## corpralbarn

Wazzup!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> James said you were having a bit of rough go today Joe. Way to pull it out in the second shoot to get that :second: :thumb:


thanks buddy


----------



## 12 rings only

Lets see...Joes boy caught a nice bass, BART quit Victory Toby and Fish are self TOing each other,:zip: Kim's gonna shoot Fish UH i mean out shoot Fish,:darkbeer: As for me...i got nuthin!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Lets see...Joes boy caught a nice bass, BART quit Victory Toby and Fish are self TOing each other,:zip: Kim's gonna shoot Fish UH i mean out shoot Fish,:darkbeer: As for me...i got nuthin!!!


LOL that about sums it up.....TOM you need to get on the ball and smoke a bird.:mg::darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL that about sums it up.....TOM you need to get on the ball and smoke a bird.:mg::darkbeer:


It's a pain when the GALS are still attending the party!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It's a pain when the GALS are still attending the party!!


I bet.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I bet.


At least i know where a bunch are for later!! I took the wrong week off from work!!


----------



## bowman_77

:nono: page 2


----------



## drockw

Anyone know where Mark is or if hes just real busy right now? i sent him a pm on friday and he hasnt responded yet, so I was just curious whats going on. Nothing bad or anything, just curious... Maybe hes chasin the gobblers:darkbeer:

BTW all... I got a new blind today. Got the Ameristep BC blind. Its pretty nice... Real big with plenty of windows.


----------



## bowman_77

drockw said:


> Anyone know where Mark is or if hes just real busy right now? i sent him a pm on friday and he hasnt responded yet, so I was just curious whats going on. Nothing bad or anything, just curious... Maybe hes chasin the gobblers:darkbeer:
> 
> BTW all... I got a new blind today. Got the Ameristep BC blind. Its pretty nice... Real big with plenty of windows.


I beleave he has been in NC shooting in a tourney this weekend.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I beleave he has been in NC shooting in a tourney this weekend.


Yep...he and James shot today at Mt Pisgah.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yep...he and James shot today at Mt Pisgah.


That's right....James didn't do so hot, but Mark tore it up pretty good.:thumb:


----------



## drockw

Alrighty guys thats cool! I was just curious. hope things are well for everyone. Ive been around on AT but im getting busy with school(finals in 3 weeks) so ive been hittin the books pretty hard...


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Alrighty guys thats cool! I was just curious. hope things are well for everyone. Ive been around on AT but im getting busy with school(finals in 3 weeks) so ive been hittin the books pretty hard...


Gotta keep the schooling first...even if it isn't what you wanna do sometimes.


----------



## drockw

12 rings only said:


> Gotta keep the schooling first...even if it isn't what you wanna do sometimes.


Sometimes lol...

I did get the time to make it to a local ibo shoot today and finished 3rd with a 290(30 target)

Not bad for me in ibo...


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Sometimes lol...
> 
> I did get the time to make it to a local ibo shoot today and finished 3rd with a 290(30 target)
> 
> Not bad for me in ibo...


Good shooting Derek!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

drockw said:


> Sometimes lol...
> 
> I did get the time to make it to a local ibo shoot today and finished 3rd with a 290(30 target)
> 
> Not bad for me in ibo...


Nice shooting Derek.:thumb:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> yada yada yada. k you taught her how to shoot. and i will say she probably can shoot pretty good. but i'm still not scare. :wink::wink:


Bring it Fishy!!!!:brick::bartstush::whip2: LOL pick on a girl??? Cause you can't out shoot a guy!! Fugly...

Good Morning !!! Tom wheres the Turkey??


----------



## APAnTN

drockw said:


> Anyone know where Mark is or if hes just real busy right now? i sent him a pm on friday and he hasnt responded yet, so I was just curious whats going on. Nothing bad or anything, just curious... Maybe hes chasin the gobblers:darkbeer:
> 
> BTW all... I got a new blind today. Got the Ameristep BC blind. Its pretty nice... Real big with plenty of windows.


Sorry for the delay Derek ill call you today 



RattleSnake1 said:


> That's right....James didn't do so hot, but Mark tore it up pretty good.:thumb:


ng ng
we shot all 40 targets yesterday and after the first 20 James and I was tied up and 194 then we hit the other 20 and I managed a better round for a 208 and a 402 total and 406 was the cut for the shoot down. I was real happy with my shooting with only 4 8's on the 40 targets with just missing several 12's. Me and James both had several shots that was just out of the darn 12 ring. Oh well we all had a great time. the 40 tatgets was a good tune up for Augusta.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Sorry for the delay Derek ill call you today
> 
> 
> ng ng
> we shot all 40 targets yesterday and after the first 20 James and I was tied up and 194 then we hit the other 20 and I managed a better round for a 208 and a 402 total and 406 was the cut for the shoot down. I was real happy with my shooting with only 4 8's on the 40 targets with just missing several 12's. Me and James both had several shots that was just out of the darn 12 ring. Oh well we all had a great time. the 40 tatgets was a good tune up for Augusta.


tune up crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Its got me in a state of panic over my yardage.I dont understand it cause up until the last couple weeks when all the leaves come out I was very confident in my judging.
Well 2 good things come out of this weekend
I got to shoot with some good friends
I hit 2 out of 3 of the 14s that I shot at.:zip::zip:Mark liked the one that I missed,


----------



## treeman65

The new stabs are awesome by far and guys you really need to think about letting Mark fill them with the material that he is do some with.It makes your bow feel totally different in a great way.
GREAT JOB MARK and good shooting sunday.


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Sometimes lol...
> 
> I did get the time to make it to a local ibo shoot today and finished 3rd with a 290(30 target)
> 
> Not bad for me in ibo...


good shooting deriek


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> The new stabs are awesome by far and guys you really need to think about letting Mark fill them with the material that he is do some with.It makes your bow feel totally different in a great way.
> GREAT JOB MARK and good shooting sunday.


Just spoke to Mark and I'm having mine done it in also.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Sorry for the delay Derek ill call you today
> 
> 
> ng ng
> we shot all 40 targets yesterday and after the first 20 James and I was tied up and 194 then we hit the other 20 and I managed a better round for a 208 and a 402 total and 406 was the cut for the shoot down. I was real happy with my shooting with only 4 8's on the 40 targets with just missing several 12's. Me and James both had several shots that was just out of the darn 12 ring. Oh well we all had a great time. the 40 tatgets was a good tune up for Augusta.


Good shooting buddy


----------



## treeman65

just to let everyone know that ordered shirts I was told this morning that everything is still as planned.I was told that I will have them for everyone in Augusta.


----------



## Big Sweet

Nice meeting you guys....see you in Ga.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> just to let everyone know that ordered shirts I was told this morning that everything is still as planned.I was told that I will have them for everyone in Augusta.


sounds good James


----------



## treeman65

Big Sweet said:


> Nice meeting you guys....see you in Ga.


it was nice to meet you too.I had a good time shooting with you if you want to call it shootingl lollllllllllllllll.


----------



## treeman65

HEY Mark I am making some barbeque on the grill would you like some with some slaw and mayo. lolukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> HEY Mark I am making some barbeque on the grill would you like some with some slaw and mayo. lolukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


James dont forget the jurky this go round.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James dont forget the jurky this go round.:wink:


sounds good I might even bring slaw for Mark.lol


----------



## fishcatcher

hi ya folks. i did pretty good shooting on sunday. too bad i hit too many five going for those little rings . should have just stay at the ten rings. guess you can't win if you don't try. next sunday i'm just gonna stick with the ten. not lol


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya folks. i did pretty good shooting on sunday. too bad i hit too many five going for those little rings . should have just stay at the ten rings. guess you can't win if you don't try. next sunday i'm just gonna stick with the ten. not lol


sounds like you had a good time tho. Try shooting 14s they are evil just when you think you are doing good and you shoot at one a force will come out of the ground and slamm your arse.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> sounds like you had a good time tho. Try shooting 14s they are evil just when you think you are doing good and you shoot at one a force will come out of the ground and slamm your arse.


oh i had a blast. took my brother in law for his first 3D shoot. man he is terrible at judging yardages . James i know what you mean getting spank. i was shooting great too. pretty much dead on in yard and hitting pretty good. then i went for the higher ring to catch my bro. well i got spank


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> oh i had a blast. took my brother in law for his first 3D shoot. man he is terrible at judging yardages . James i know what you mean getting spank. i was shooting great too. pretty much dead on in yard and hitting pretty good. then i went for the higher ring to catch my bro. well i got spank


i had a humbling experience on sunday to say the least.But I did win on saturday which doesnt make me feel any better.


----------



## fishcatcher

i was so far out it wasn't funny. had a great time anyway. love taking new peoples to shoot. now he want's to go again next weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> hi ya folks. i did pretty good shooting on sunday. too bad i hit too many five going for those little rings . should have just stay at the ten rings. guess you can't win if you don't try. next sunday i'm just gonna stick with the ten. not lol


Yes them 14's are evil, very evil


----------



## bowman_77

Is it just me or have yall seen all the grown CRY BABIES this site has on here lately. Some folks just need to grow the hell up already.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Is it just me or have yall seen all the grown CRY BABIES this site has on here lately. Some folks just need to grow the hell up already.


yep there has been an influx of them lately. or how about that guy with the carbon matrix bow. what the heck was he thinking :mg::mg:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yep there has been an influx of them lately. or how about that guy with the carbon matrix bow. what the heck was he thinking :mg::mg:


LOL yeah he was tring to pull a fast one, but that backfired.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> LOL yeah he was tring to pull a fast one, but that backfired.


should have known that this site is too big to do something like that. man i hate to be in his shoe now. all i know is that's why when i ship something that expensive i always get insurance and tracking number with signature.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> should have known that this site is too big to do something like that. man i hate to be in his shoe now. all i know is that's why when i ship something that expensive i always get insurance and tracking number with signature.


you got that right.


----------



## fishcatcher

yep right now i got one in the mail going to canada. it's in custom now. first time shipping over the border for me. wasn't too bad. just had to fill out a custom paper work.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> yep right now i got one in the mail going to canada. it's in custom now. first time shipping over the border for me. wasn't too bad. just had to fill out a custom paper work.


good luck with that.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> HEY Mark I am making some barbeque on the grill would you like some with some slaw and mayo. lolukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


that guy can stick his BBQ i had some real BBQ today for lunch and the sauce was dripping from the side


----------



## bowman_77

Hey team WAKE UP


----------



## fishcatcher

i'm awake now lol.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i'm awake now lol.


Bout time.....lol


----------



## fishcatcher

what got you so amp up buddy lol


----------



## bowman_77

Nothing....Just bord.......but Im about to crash.....here is a few


----------



## fishcatcher

ah so you just woke me up so you can get some sleep lol.

did you hear anything about the grip yet?


----------



## bowman_77

no he said it would be a few weeks before he got the wood in


----------



## fishcatcher

oh that's right. i just put new string on my guardian. flame and black. hoping he will send me a dark set of side plate. at least that's what i ask for.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> oh that's right. i just put new string on my guardian. flame and black. hoping he will send me a dark set of side plate. at least that's what i ask for.


I did too.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I did too.


lol wonder if Toby did the same thing.


----------



## bowman_77

The wife called me this afternoon and told me I had a package. My strings are in and my lens also came in today. Now I am just waiting on Mark to finsish my stabs. I am going to do some tinkering with arrows tomorrw in lenght and weight to try and pick up a few more FPS I want about 10-15 more.


----------



## fishcatcher

aren't you already at the ibo speed limited? i want some more arrows too. those x-ringer hv are flying real good for me. :wink::wink: 

yes i still have all of them. not a one broken even from getting hit by my bro.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> aren't you already at the ibo speed limited? i want some more arrows too. those x-ringer hv are flying real good for me. :wink::wink:
> 
> yes i still have all of them. not a one broken even from getting hit by my bro.


I think I am its shooting 273-274 @ 60lbs with a 370gr X-ringer...I wanna try and get about 285-290 out of it, that why I can drop the pondage a lil bit.


----------



## bowman_77

I got about 2.5'' I can cut off and I have some 80 gr nibbs too. But I think they will be to stuff if I do both. Going to try the points 1st and see how they do, and they I might try cutting one or two and go from there.


----------



## fishcatcher

heck those arrow are heavy enough. just bring you weight up three more pounds. oh i finally chrono the athen. 301, 299, and 301 fps. :wink::wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> heck those arrow are heavy enough. just bring you weight up three more pounds. oh i finally chrono the athen. 301, 299, and 301 fps. :wink::wink:


Thats good there......i dont want to add weight I want to take a few lbs off. It has the 65% cam too.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh ok. how about dropping some weight of the arrow?


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> I got about 2.5'' I can cut off and I have some 80 gr nibbs too. But I think they will be to stuff if I do both. Going to try the points 1st and see how they do, and they I might try cutting one or two and go from there.


HMMMMM.......wake up fish :brick:


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> HMMMMM.......wake up fish :brick:


lol i miss that post :embara:


----------



## bowman_77

lol


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I got about 2.5'' I can cut off and I have some 80 gr nibbs too. But I think they will be to stuff if I do both. Going to try the points 1st and see how they do, and they I might try cutting one or two and go from there.


what the tap tell you if you drop to 80 gr. tips?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> what the tap tell you if you drop to 80 gr. tips?


I will be stiff


----------



## fishcatcher

uh oh then. so in reality you need to add some more draw weight. or get different arrows. can't see any other way with the arrows you have now. x-ringer 350 right?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> uh oh then. so in reality you need to add some more draw weight. or get different arrows. can't see any other way with the arrows you have now. x-ringer 350 right?


Yeap....Looks like I might have to go back to fatboys....Not...I will shoot them stiff before that happens and the GT X-Cutters are my next choise and they are 250 spine.


----------



## fishcatcher

how come you don't like fat boy shaft. they work pretty good for me. well till i try the x-ringer hv. really liking those shaft. gotta get some more.


----------



## bowman_77

TAP also says I should be getting 285 out of it now.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> TAP also says I should be getting 285 out of it now.


well there ya go. just right at ibo.


----------



## bowman_77

I had 2 blow up on me. I think one was cracked already and the other was a new arrow. Just lost faith in them after that. Nothing wrong with the arrow. I liked them intill that happen.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well there ya go. just right at ibo.


But its shooting 273 not 285


----------



## fishcatcher

well something is wrong with tap or your bow is out of tune. lol


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well something is wrong with tap or your bow is out of tune. lol


Bow isnt out of tune. But I will be double checking it when I put the string on it tomorrow or weds.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> But its shooting 273 not 285


well did you put in all the correct stat into tap?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well did you put in all the correct stat into tap?


LOL yeah....I am playing around with it now with diff. arrow weights to see what it comes up with. At 322 gr it showing 307


----------



## fishcatcher

that's almost 50 gr. lighter. you definately need new arrows.


----------



## bowman_77

At 300 gr. its showing 316. 6 fps over IBO


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> well something is wrong with tap or your bow is out of tune. lol


You know fish.....that's the FIRST thing you like to say is that people's bows are out of tune. Do you work on all your own bows with a press at home or do you take them to a shop? The reason he's not getting the speed he's looking for is because it's the REAL world and not in Mathews factory where they can tweak string/cable lengths to get more out of them so they can boast higher IBO numbers for sales. The fact of the matter remains that Joe has a lot of tinkering to do with it to get that extra 10-15 fps he's looking for.

I think you're going to have to look at what dw you want to shoot Joe and basically build your arrows to suit your needs. I also think you'll need to be reading well faster on TAP that what it will actually be, but that's just a guess.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

yea well minus 12 fps it's seem like.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> that's almost 50 gr. lighter. you definately need new arrows.


Not tring to get that low. I want 345-350 which I can get with any problems


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> You know fish.....that's the FIRST thing you like to say is that people's bows are out of tune. Do you work on all your own bows with a press at home or do you take them to a shop? The reason he's not getting the speed he's looking for is because it's the REAL world and not in Mathews factory where they can tweak string/cable lengths to get more out of them so they can boast higher IBO numbers for sales. The fact of the matter remains that Joe has a lot of tinkering to do with it to get that extra 10-15 fps he's looking for.
> 
> I think you're going to have to look at what dw you want to shoot Joe and basically build your arrows to suit your needs. I also think you'll need to be reading well faster on TAP that what it will actually be, but that's just a guess.:wink:


Toby i work on my own bow at home. and only reason i say that cause the speed number you get out of tap seem high to me all the time. if you notice that i say either tap is wrong or his bow is out of tune. just going by what Joe say. if that bother you then don't read what i say.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You know fish.....that's the FIRST thing you like to say is that people's bows are out of tune. Do you work on all your own bows with a press at home or do you take them to a shop? The reason he's not getting the speed he's looking for is because it's the REAL world and not in Mathews factory where they can tweak string/cable lengths to get more out of them so they can boast higher IBO numbers for sales. The fact of the matter remains that Joe has a lot of tinkering to do with it to get that extra 10-15 fps he's looking for.
> 
> I think you're going to have to look at what dw you want to shoot Joe and basically build your arrows to suit your needs. I also think you'll need to be reading well faster on TAP that what it will actually be, but that's just a guess.:wink:


Toby you are 100 % correct. Tap has always showed 5-10 fps faster then any of my sets showed on the chrono. I dont know awhole lot about missing around with the string to tune it and most of the time have the shop do it for me. But I will be putting this string on and starting to lean so I can wing my self off of the shops. Dont get me wrong I could do it know but I would like to be watched and have a lil guidnce while doing it. But when I do my sight tape I use the speed setting to do it. I found that It alot more acc. that way.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> Toby i work on my own bow at home. and only reason i say that cause the speed number you get out of tap seem high to me all the time. if you notice that i say either tap is wrong or his bow is out of tune. just going by what Joe say. if that bother you then don't read what i say.


When the 250 HV's wouldn't shoot for crap out of my bow; the first thing you asked was if my bow was out of tune. Victory though a fine arrow; has a lot of work to do to get their spine and selection charts in order. When I ran the numbers for my bow I needed to shoot the 250s if I was shooting HVs and 350's if regular Xringers, and not surprisingly the charts were wrong.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Toby i work on my own bow at home. and only reason i say that cause the speed number you get out of tap seem high to me all the time. if you notice that i say either tap is wrong or his bow is out of tune. just going by what Joe say. if that bother you then don't read what i say.


Now Now fish its all good buddy.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Now Now fish its all good buddy.


Yep...sure is. Here ya go fish.:brick:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby you are 100 % correct. Tap has always showed 5-10 fps faster then any of my sets showed on the chrono. I dont know awhole lot about missing around with the string to tune it and most of the time have the shop do it for me. But I will be putting this string on and starting to lean so I can wing my self off of the shops. Dont get me wrong I could do it know but I would like to be watched and have a lil guidnce while doing it. But when I do my sight tape I use the speed setting to do it. I found that It alot more acc. that way.


You'll enjoy setting up your own bows Joe; with it will come a certain amount of pride when you set one up and get it shooting bullet holes. The whole thing tweaking string lengths and what not I won't do because whether we like it or not the bows come from the factories set for the most efficiency. I will say though you're in for a fun ride with the Mathews because I HATE tuning single cam bows.:angry: I think twin and binary are much easier to work with.:thumb:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Anyone interested in some x killers


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You'll enjoy setting up your own bows Joe; with it will come a certain amount of pride when you set one up and get it shooting bullet holes. The whole thing tweaking string lengths and what not I won't do because whether we like it or not the bows come from the factories set for the most efficiency. I will say though you're in for a fun ride with the Mathews because I HATE tuning single cam bows.:angry: I think twin and binary are much easier to work with.:thumb:


You would think that they would be easier to tune with only one cam.


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Anyone interested in some x killers


If I was just heading into indoor league I would be. It would be hard to miss with those things!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> You would think that they would be easier to tune with only one cam.


One would think, but with the string itself being almost twice as long as a 2 cam bow's it really isn't. The one I hate is getting a peep to set with one cams simply because the string is so long!:doh: I'm sure a lot of it is all in what you're used to as well, but being I'm used to binarys.....and of course one of the many Hoyt cam systems the singles give me a headache.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> One would think, but with the string itself being almost twice as long as a 2 cam bow's it really isn't. The one I hate is getting a peep to set with one cams simply because the string is so long!:doh: I'm sure a lot of it is all in what you're used to as well, but being I'm used to binarys.....and of course one of the many Hoyt cam systems the singles give me a headache.


I guess that what it really boils down to. its what your used too.


----------



## bowman_77

Im off to bed, talk with yall later.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Im off to bed, talk with yall later.


Later Joe. Have fun putting your bow together tomorrow! Just remember to take your time and TAKE PICS BEFORE YOU START! The pics will help you if you get in a bind putting her back together!:thumb:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Toby, how did those arrows work for you?


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Toby, how did those arrows work for you?


They shoot great Les. I still need to get the other six cut down to match the others, and I need to put my wraps on and fletch them up.:thumb:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Cool... Looks like the post office have misplaced my Nanos They were there on Sat and now gone!


----------



## RattleSnake1

BEETLE GUY said:


> Cool... Looks like the post office have misplaced my Nanos They were there on Sat and now gone!


Does your postal person shoot? lol All kidding aside Les that just SUX!:angry: I hope you get them bud.


----------



## bowman_77

morning team


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> morning team


Good Morning


----------



## RattleSnake1

Great chatting with ya today Joe, and it's great you got the C4 ready to roll. Now with your redone stabs; you may be the one to chase.:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Great chatting with ya today Joe, and it's great you got the C4 ready to roll. Now with your redone stabs; you may be the one to chase.:thumb:


Thanks and it was also nice chatting with you too Toby. Yeah I am pumped that I gots the C4 right ( it wasnt wrong to begin with) Its shooting 283 @ 60lbs with a 331gr. X-Ringer


----------



## 08toxikshooter

well shot my first full 5 spot round with the new bow tonight shot a 295 with 37 x i was happy considring i got the bow last week and it was the first full 60 arrow round ive shot the old shop i used to shoot indoor at only would shoot a half round so might not have been best score but it was my highest


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> well shot my first full 5 spot round with the new bow tonight shot a 295 with 37 x i was happy considring i got the bow last week and it was the first full 60 arrow round ive shot the old shop i used to shoot indoor at only would shoot a half round so might not have been best score but it was my highest



Hey that not bad with a new set up.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Hey that not bad with a new set up.


yeah i was happy with it def think as soon as i get the grip figured out ill be stacking em even better


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah i was happy with it def think as soon as i get the grip figured out ill be stacking em even better


Good luck buddy.....You still coming to Augusta


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Anyone interested in some x killers


How long are they Les?? Got the points with them too??


----------



## bowman_77

Whats up Tom


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck buddy.....You still coming to Augusta


ooo yeah im pumped about that.... ill be there late friday night unfortunatly cant get off work so have to drive up friday bout 8


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey guys, how is everyone doing this evening?


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey guys, how is everyone doing this evening?


Doing alrighty


----------



## treeman65

:darkbeer:


bowman_77 said:


> Good luck buddy.....You still coming to Augusta


I am ready to get to Augusta.Its going to be :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> :darkbeer:
> 
> I am ready to get to Augusta.Its going to be :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


oh yeah


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> :darkbeer:
> 
> I am ready to get to Augusta.Its going to be :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Me too bro me too. Oughta be one heck of a time for sure. Mom and Pops backed out on coming as of now. But I got some special "party favors" I am bringing for you to taste test James.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Me too bro me too. Oughta be one heck of a time for sure. Mom and Pops backed out on coming as of now. But I got some special "party favors" I am bringing for you to taste test James.


Dont hold out whats yah got.:secret:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Me too bro me too. Oughta be one heck of a time for sure. Mom and Pops backed out on coming as of now. But I got some special "party favors" I am bringing for you to taste test James.


sounds good to me there WILL NOT BE SOMEONE TO TELL ME i CANT HAVE A BEER THIS TIME.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Dont hold out whats yah got.:secret:


he had me hooked up in Metropolis last year.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

bowman_77 said:


> Dont hold out whats yah got.:secret:


Some "special occasion" Whiskey


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> sounds good to me there WILL NOT BE SOMEONE TO TELL ME i CANT HAVE A BEER THIS TIME.:wink::wink::wink:


Amen to that


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> he had me hooked up in Metropolis last year.


Hooked up hell. I had you TORE UP in Metropolis. Not my fault I kept passing all those damn Jack Daniels Distillery signs coming up the interstate. Still trying to figure out how I made it across 3 lanes and down the exit ramp without taking someone or myself out. LOL.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Some "special occasion" Whiskey


I got a special occasion for that whiskey.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I got a special occasion for that whiskey.:mg:


hmmmm


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hooked up hell. I had you TORE UP in Metropolis. Not my fault I kept passing all those damn Jack Daniels Distillery signs coming up the interstate. Still trying to figure out how I made it across 3 lanes and down the exit ramp without taking someone or myself out. LOL.


we need to go out saturday and hang it out to see what bites,


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> we need to go out saturday and hang it out to see what bites,


Stay away from Broad Street.......ukey:ukey: Oh wait you might like that James


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> we need to go out saturday and hang it out to see what bites,


After what you done to me in Paris last year im a little bit skeptical of that with you. LMFAO


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Stay away from Broad Street.......ukey:ukey: Oh wait you might like that James


I will pass on that I do have one I want to work on this weekend.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I will pass on that I do have one I want to work on this weekend.:wink:


I hear yah.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> I will pass on that I do have one I want to work on this weekend.:wink:


Is it who i think it is?


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> After what you done to me in Paris last year im a little bit skeptical of that with you. LMFAO[/QUOTE
> man up there is no reason to be skeered,


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Is it who i think it is?


yep can you blame me.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Not at all. But she wears the wrong colors for you. It would be a divided house. LOL.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Not at all. But she wears the wrong colors for you. It would be a divided house. LOL.


as hot as she is I would not even mind if she shot a bowtech.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

thats pushing it. LOL.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> as hot as she is I would not even mind if she shot a bowtech.





CowboyJunkie said:


> thats pushing it. LOL.


Shoots a BlowTech ukey::wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Shoots a BlowTech ukey::wink:


no a hoyt


----------



## CowboyJunkie

She is intelligent


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> She is intelligent


yes she is not to mention hot


----------



## treeman65

keep this up and I wont be able to think about shooting.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> as hot as she is I would not even mind if she shot a bowtech.





CowboyJunkie said:


> thats pushing it. LOL.





bowman_77 said:


> Shoots a BlowTech ukey::wink:


So THAT'S how it's going to be huh???
:brick:  :brick: :angry: :brick: :fuming:

There...one for each of ya!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> So THAT'S how it's going to be huh???
> :brick:  :brick: :angry: :brick: :fuming:
> 
> There...one for each of ya!:wink:


I knew I would get one for that.:mg::wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

dang that smarts. LOL


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Speaking of getting hit in the head. I had a dude bust a bottle over my head this weekend at a bonfire. Guess he thought he was tough. I politely introduced his head to the reciever hitch of my truck. It won.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I knew I would get one for that.:mg::wink:


I see how ya are Joe....I could have picked on the fact that your C4 needs 3 stabs just to handle shooting it, but NOOOOOOOO I didn't do that. Just for that; you'll be cursed to a bad showing at your next shoot!:mg: :evil:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> So THAT'S how it's going to be huh???
> :brick:  :brick: :angry: :brick: :fuming:
> 
> There...one for each of ya!:wink:


:fish:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I see how ya are Joe....I could have picked on the fact that your C4 needs 3 stabs just to handle shooting it, but NOOOOOOOO I didn't do that. Just for that; you'll be cursed to a bad showing at your next shoot!:mg: :evil:


But I didnt say Tobys Bowtech


----------



## RattleSnake1

CowboyJunkie said:


> Speaking of getting hit in the head. I had a dude bust a bottle over my head this weekend at a bonfire. Guess he thought he was tough. I politely introduced his head to the reciever hitch of my truck. It won.


RECTUM??? DAMN NEAR KILLED HIM!!!:set1_rolf2: That had leave one heck of a mark!:faint:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I see how ya are Joe....I could have picked on the fact that your C4 needs 3 stabs just to handle shooting it, but NOOOOOOOO I didn't do that. Just for that; you'll be cursed to a bad showing at your next shoot!:mg: :evil:


Thats just wrong


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> But I didnt say Tobys Bowtech


Don't start back peddaling now Joe! Ride it til she bucks ya!:chortle:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Nah just gave him a slight headache. But I betcha he thinks twice before he hits another person with a bottle. I mean it aint my fault his ex GF likes me more than him. LOL. Thats what he was mad about was me being out with his ex of like 2 years ago.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Don't start back peddaling now Joe! Ride it til she bucks ya!:chortle:


Lol


----------



## treeman65

Joe are you shooting GA or SC this weekend


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe are you shooting GA or SC this weekend


There is one near ATL i am thinking about shooting. But havnt made my mined up yet


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe are you shooting GA or SC this weekend


How about you


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> There is one near ATL i am thinking about shooting. But havnt made my mined up yet


ok Im going to look for one in SC on sunday.I have to guide at the lodge on saturday.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> ok Im going to look for one in SC on sunday.I have to guide at the lodge on saturday.


Ill be at the FH on sunday


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> ok Im going to look for one in SC on sunday.I have to guide at the lodge on saturday.


What ever happen to the hog hunt.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Ill be at the FH on sunday


bummer


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> What ever happen to the hog hunt.


just could not pull myself away from shooting long enough to go.We will go in the fall.


----------



## bowman_77

Yall have a good one. Im off to bed.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Joe...have a good one. Keep working on that bow bud!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

What's going on today with the Xtreme Team


----------



## bowman_77

:bump:


----------



## APAnTN

whats up everyone


----------



## BEETLE GUY

WAAAZZZZZUUUUP! Need a new stab:wink: You up for it


----------



## APAnTN

BEETLE GUY said:


> WAAAZZZZZUUUUP! Need a new stab:wink: You up for it


we can do it


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> :bump:


Joe I finally got my new sight. The first company screwed me..  So I had to reorder from someone else:mg: But it is great!!!! Do you have the 2nd and 3rd axis on yours? reason I ask is that I want to know how to set them up. Can you help?

Thanks 
K


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Joe I finally got my new sight. The first company screwed me..  So I had to reorder from someone else:mg: But it is great!!!! Do you have the 2nd and 3rd axis on yours? reason I ask is that I want to know how to set them up. Can you help?
> 
> Thanks
> K


Sending PM


----------



## 12 rings only

Da Zoo Keepers back in the hizzie... lol!! How is every body doing??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Da Zoo Keepers back in the hizzie... lol!! How is every body doing??


doing just fine. The C4 is drivin tacks and just waiting :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> doing just fine. The C4 is drivin tacks and just waiting :wink:


Atta boy!! My new to me Axcel 3000 is on the way...hope it gets here before Friday!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Atta boy!! My new to me Axcel 3000 is on the way...hope it gets here before Friday!!


OW OW I want one too.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> OW OW I want one too.


Here it izzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## wisesteve

check this out! they are starting to look for better deals. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1197515


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Da Zoo Keepers back in the hizzie... lol!! How is every body doing??


You were gone??:twitch: Welcome back!:brick: :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You were gone??:twitch: Welcome back!:brick: :chortle:


Easy pal....I got no birds, BUT i got strings and cables coming my way soon!!!


:brick:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Easy pal....I got no birds, BUT i got strings and cables coming my way soon!!!
> 
> 
> :brick:


Cool! Your season isn't over anyway so you can still get it done. Just make a note to take your time off one week LATER next year.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Cool! Your season isn't over anyway so you can still get it done. Just make a note to take your time off one week LATER next year.


LAST year this WAS the week to take...but is was raining every other 2 days too.  It's all good though, they are starting to split up. I had a great week off and know where a ton of birds are when the gal pals go to nest!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> LAST year this WAS the week to take...but is was raining every other 2 days too.  It's all good though, they are starting to split up. I had a great week off and know where a ton of birds are when the gal pals go to nest!!:wink:


good deal you will get one soon.


----------



## treeman65

wisesteve said:


> check this out! they are starting to look for better deals. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1197515


I told him where to go.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

There's always that short stretch in turkey season when you get to sleep in if you know the birds' favorite fly down spot and second haunt for the morning. When the girls go to the nests...the boys go trolling and BOOM!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> There's always that short stretch in turkey season when you get to sleep in if you know the birds' favorite fly down spot and second haunt for the morning. When the girls go to the nests...the boys go trolling and BOOM!


You got that right!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good deal you will get one soon.


Three Longbeards went by this eve on the way to roost...at about 80 yards!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I told him where to go.:wink:


No doubt...just buy one already.:doh: Cheap bastage.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

8 more days til Augusta Ladies


----------



## RattleSnake1

CowboyJunkie said:


> 8 more days til Augusta Ladies


Not me! Too dang far.:tsk:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> 8 more days til Augusta Ladies


I gotta work...LONDONS where i'm gonna KICKIT!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Tom you keep telling yourself that. LOL.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> 8 more days til Augusta Ladies


ok you cross dresser.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I gotta work...LONDONS where i'm gonna KICKIT!!!!





CowboyJunkie said:


> SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Tom you keep telling yourself that. LOL.


Hmmmmm....do I smell a bet or just smacktalk??:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I gotta work...LONDONS where i'm gonna KICKIT!!!!


yeah and we are going to do it up right if I am aloud in London this year,lol:embara:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Tom you keep telling yourself that. LOL.


Any day...time...where!!!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmm....do I smell a bet or just smacktalk??:wink:


shoot that would be like watching a mule fight over a turrnip.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> yeah and we are going to do it up right if I am aloud in London this year,lol:embara:


I'll getcha in there!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Any day...time...where!!!:wink::darkbeer:


oh boy skippy and lippy are getting fired up.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> yeah and we are going to do it up right if I am aloud in London this year,lol:embara:


DO TELL!! lol




12 rings only said:


> Any day...time...where!!!:wink::darkbeer:


These two comments...things should be interesting the next few posts!:mg: :moviecorn


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'll getcha in there!!


that might be a challenge after last year.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmm....do I smell a bet or just smacktalk??:wink:


He's shooting K-45...i may just join him and let the PRO-E do the talkin!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

LMAO sounds good Tom. Just dont hurt yourself between then and now.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> that might be a challenge after last year.


Gotta new truck...they won't know what to expect!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> He's shooting K-45...i may just join him and let the PRO-E do the talkin!!!!


Im still trying to decide if I wanna let the Ultra Elite rip some foam or the Pro-Tec sneak its way in some crowded 12's.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> LMAO sounds good Tom. Just dont hurt yourself between then and now.


Not to worry...can't shoot until the sight posted above arrives!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Im still trying to decide if I wanna let the Ultra Elite rip some foam or the Pro-Tec sneak its way in some crowded 12's.


Just bust your way in like i do!! lol


----------



## treeman65

guys I get to pick up the new toy this weekend finally


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Another new toy? Good lord dude you wanna adopt me?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh boy skippy and lippy are getting fired up.


I'll SKIPPY your LIPPY!!!:mg::darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Another new toy? Good lord dude you wanna adopt me?


lol you eat to much and I would loose my hunting land with you around chasing the farmers sheep.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> guys I get to pick up the new toy this weekend finally


Whatcha got...................:secret:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Tom....won't London be your FIRST big shoot this year?? :suspiciou


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Whatcha got...................:secret:


remote control blowup doll:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'll SKIPPY your LIPPY!!!:mg::darkbeer:


SUREEEEEEEEEE ya will ya blowhard. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> lol you eat to much and i would loose my hunting land with you around chasing the farmers sheep.


post of the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> remote control blowup doll:darkbeer:


Sure beats SHEEP!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> SUREEEEEEEEEE ya will ya blowhard. :set1_rolf2:


I'll deal with ur azzzz if i drive north of Ohio this fall!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> remote control blowup doll:darkbeer:


LIAR!!!! Just for that James.:brick: :angry: No teasing now...give it up!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> LIAR!!!! Just for that James.:brick: :angry: No teasing now...give it up!


Oh come on Toby...your just pissy cause he outbid you on E-BAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'll deal with ur azzzz if i drive north of Ohio this fall!!!


You can't handle things in DA NORT WOODS Tom.....too cold up here for ya! You *PANSY!!*


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> LIAR!!!! Just for that James.:brick: :angry: No teasing now...give it up!


I got that cricket handgun that I was talking about a couple weeks ago
17hmr
laminated stock
stainless action


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Oh come on Toby...your just pissy cause he outbid you on E-BAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah....that's what it is. Although.....Kim might take that as an insult though...GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!  :spit:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You can't handle things in DA NORT WOODS Tom.....too cold up here for ya! You *PANSY!!*


I work in a freaking fridge man...it ain't no big deal!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah....that's what it is. Although.....Kim might take that as an insult though...GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!  :spit:


Just kidding KIMMI!!!!!!!!!!!!! That outta take care of that!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I got that cricket handgun that I was talking about a couple weeks ago
> 17hmr
> laminated stock
> stainless action


OH NICE...you shot it yet???


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah....that's what it is. Although.....Kim might take that as an insult though...GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!  :spit:


Wait justa damn minute....YOU bid on it!!:zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> lol you eat to much and I would loose my hunting land with you around chasing the farmers sheep.





12 rings only said:


> post of the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:mg: That is......PRICELESS!!! :chortle: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> Just kidding KIMMI!!!!!!!!!!!!! That outta take care of that!! lol


This is my disclaimer...


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Wait justa damn minute....YOU bid on it!!:zip:


She knows better than that....YOU were the one that implied I'd even have to look at it. It's ALL YOU man.....may God have mercy on your soul because Kimmi sure as hell won't!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: That is......PRICELESS!!! :chortle: :set1_rolf2:


Ah yeah!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> OH NICE...you shot it yet???


no I cant pick it up till friday had to wait for my permit.My buddy said they are pretty nice .


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I work in a freaking fridge man...it ain't no big deal!!!


There's no WIND in the fridge man!:der:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> She knows better than that....YOU were the one that implied I'd even have to look at it. It's ALL YOU man.....may God have mercy on your soul because Kimmi sure as hell won't!


Maybe so...i know you gotta good one too!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Maybe so...i know you gotta good one too!!


Oh yeah...she's a sweetheart. She sent out two bows today for one of my friend's wife to try out.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> There's no WIND in the fridge man!:der:


Da hell there ain't...theres four 14 inch fans that circulate the air in the cutting room.....38 degrees and i wear short sleeves.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh yeah...she's a sweetheart. She sent out two bows today for one of my friend's wife to try out.:wink:


That's cool!! :darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Da hell there ain't...theres four 14 inch that ciculate the air in the cutting room.....38 degrees and i wear short sleeves.:wink:


Must have a bit of insulation on ya.:mg: :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Must have a bit of insulation on ya.:mg: :zip:


Not so much...i lost about 15 lbs chasing those damn chickens around this week!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Not so much...i lost about 15 lbs chasing those damn chickens around this week!!


I hear ya on that....it's amazing how fast you can wrack up the miles chasing those dang flea ridden wood chickens!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I hear ya on that....it's amazing how fast you can wrack up the miles chasing those dang flea ridden wood chickens!


Theres quite a few more on the truck too.!!

I'm off to bed...gotta go back to...WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Theres quite a few more on the truck too.!!
> 
> I'm off to bed...gotta go back to...WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good Morning Team!!

:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

Good morning everyone. I see Tom has made it back and is already talking trash about london lol Looks like we are going to have a smackdown between Bryan and Tom on the K45 range


----------



## bowman_77

Looks like I missed a good one last night. It sound like London Is going to be a blast. Sure wish you could make it down do Augusta Tom.


----------



## bowman_77

Wake up


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Wake up


Ah SHAD UP! You get your C4 all sighted back in Joe? Your stabs get back to you?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Ah SHAD UP! You get your C4 all sighted back in Joe? Your stabs get back to you?


The C4 is driveing tacks and the stabs should be here today.....I am at the FH though


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning Team!!
> 
> :wink:


Good evening Miss Xtreme...and the rest of you guys around here.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Good morning everyone. I see Tom has made it back and is already talking trash about london lol Looks like we are going to have a smackdown between Bryan and Tom on the K45 range


You got that right bud!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Looks like I missed a good one last night. It sound like London Is going to be a blast. Sure wish you could make it down do Augusta Tom.


London will be alot of fun for sure!!! Augusta would be great to go shoot...gotta work that weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> London will be alot of fun for sure!!! Augusta would be great to go shoot...gotta work that weekend.


We gonna tear it down. No more London....Its gonna be Xtreme Ville


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> We gonna tear it down. No more London....Its gonna be Xtreme Ville


If we could get Toby and Kimmi down....:mg: There mite not be the state of KY left!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

London should be a blast to say the least.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> if we could get toby and kimmi down....:mg: There mite not be the state of ky left!!!


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> London should be a blast to say the least.





bowman_77 said:


> lol


It will for sure!! Hey James.....


pizza hut!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn

Just wish I could go. Have no way to get there.


----------



## 12 rings only

corpralbarn said:


> Just wish I could go. Have no way to get there.


What part of KY do you live in??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> It will for sure!! Hey James.....
> 
> 
> pizza hut!!!!


I think I am gonna stay away from the pizza hut.ukey:ukey:


----------



## corpralbarn

12 rings only said:


> What part of KY do you live in??


western.


----------



## 12 rings only

corpralbarn said:


> western.


Oh...big road trip!! Isn't any of your shooting buds going??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Oh...big road trip!! Isn't any of your shooting buds going??


Tom are you stayin there or driving back and forth.


----------



## corpralbarn

None that I know of.


----------



## bowman_77

I will have some eye candy for you guys and gals tomorrow.:wink::banana::wav:


----------



## 12 rings only

corpralbarn said:


> None that I know of.


That's a shame...


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> It will for sure!! Hey James.....
> 
> 
> pizza hut!!!!


I m game for it but will not give me cell number to anyone in there this year.ukey:ukey:ukey::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I will have some eye candy for you guys and gals tomorrow.:wink::banana::wav:


could it be double d's


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> could it be double d's


LOL I wish


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> We gonna tear it down. No more London....Its gonna be Xtreme Ville


You just wait and remember I wont have a nag telling me no beer.


----------



## bowman_77

James did you get my text this morning.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> LOL I wish


i might have some of those comming to visit me in Augusta


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James did you get my text this morning.


yeah that was freakn hillarious thanks bud


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> You just wait and remember I wont have a nag telling me no beer.


I want either. I do have a buddy that is coming along with me.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yeah that was freakn hillarious thanks bud


I thought that you would like that. I am still laughing my azz off from it.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I want either. I do have a buddy that is coming along with me.


you remember her telling me no beer in Columbus


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i might have some of those comming to visit me in Augusta


My wife will be with me on friday and sat. dont know about sunday yet.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I thought that you would like that. I am still laughing my azz off from it.


did you get the one I sent you yesterday


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you remember her telling me no beer in Columbus


I sure do.LOL and I WANT ICECREAM


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> My wife will be with me on friday and sat. dont know about sunday yet.


we need to go to sticky fingers and eat one night they love me there.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> did you get the one I sent you yesterday


That one was a good one too


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I sure do.LOL and I WANT ICECREAM


for someone that puts an act on like her she is a complete nutcase


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> we need to go to sticky fingers and eat one night they love me there.


Works for me


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> for someone that puts an act on like her she is a complete nutcase


I had that vib of that....but that not my buzz


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I had that vib of that....but that not my buzz


we get together in Augusta I will tell you crap about that.You will laugh and say ***.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> we get together in Augusta I will tell you crap about that.You will laugh and say ***.


lol ok


----------



## treeman65

Guys I am going to shoot the team shoot in Augusta cause I have been rolling it over to the next shoot since Gainesville.


----------



## bowman_77

Has your buddy called you one the shirts and hats yet


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> lol ok


just ask me about her saying Im sorry.:mg::mg:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Guys I am going to shoot the team shoot in Augusta cause I have been rolling it over to the next shoot since Gainesville.


so were not doing are team shoot.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Has your buddy called you one the shirts and hats yet


i talked to him tuesday and he promises that they will be ready for next week.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i talked to him tuesday and he promises that they will be ready for next week.


sounds good


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> so were not doing are team shoot.


im not so I can get this one used up.We will still do the smackdown tho


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> im not so I can get this one used up.We will still do the smackdown tho


I wishes I would have known, I just reg. on monday.....Can I still call and add the team shoot


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> im not so I can get this one used up.We will still do the smackdown tho


Then let the trash talk begin!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Then let the trash talk begin!


Whats up Toby


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I wishes I would have known, I just reg. on monday.....Can I still call and add the team shoot


Yes you can I just found out today that they reg me for it again sorry bud


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Whats up Toby


Not much bud....did a little judging practice in the yard today picking random trees in the woods. I was within 1 yard on every one...it should be intersting shooting Saturday.:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Yes you can I just found out today that they reg me for it again sorry bud


No problem....when you coming down. Thursday or Friday


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not much bud....did a little judging practice in the yard today picking random trees in the woods. I was within 1 yard on every one...it should be intersting shooting Saturday.:thumb:


Good deal and good luck.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not much bud....did a little judging practice in the yard today picking random trees in the woods. I was within 1 yard on every one...it should be intersting shooting Saturday.:thumb:


good deal


----------



## bowman_77

Mark do yall still wanna hold are own team shoot.....



Who all will be there to shoot the Xtreme team shoot on friday say 1:00 like in Columbus


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> No problem....when you coming down. Thursday or Friday


early friday another couple that I shoot with are comming and they can leave till friday morning

are you going to the classic


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> early friday another couple that I shoot with are comming and they can leave till friday morning
> 
> are you going to the classic


No I wont be able to make that one....London will be the only other one for me this year.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> No I wont be able to make that one....London will be the only other one for me this year.


if i can work it out and get qualified I am going to IBO worlds too.
I know I am going to 1 leg of the triple crown in PA.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> if i can work it out and get qualified I am going to IBO worlds too.
> I know I am going to 1 leg of the triple crown in PA.


good luck....I live to damn far south. LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> We gonna tear it down. No more London....Its gonna be Xtreme Ville





12 rings only said:


> If we could get Toby and Kimmi down....:mg: There mite not be the state of KY left!!!


Well there might be a smokin crater left where KY WAS Tom. :mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> good luck....I live to damn far south. LOL


both are within a hour from my parents place/


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well there might be a smokin crater left where KY WAS Tom. :mg: :set1_rolf2:


Oh yeah....You and kim just jump in the ol truck and come have sum fun with us buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> both are within a hour from my parents place/


Must be nice.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yeah....You and kim just jump in the ol truck and come have sum fun with us buddy.


yeah Kimmi can protect me from the manager of pizzia hut:BangHead::BangHead:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Oh yeah....You and kim just jump in the ol truck and come have sum fun with us buddy.


If it wasn't as far as it is; we would probably think pretty hard about it.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> yeah Kimmi can protect me from the manager of pizzia hut:BangHead::BangHead:


Just what EXACTLY did you do in Pizza Hut?? Kimmi's been known to get thrown out of a few establishments herself on occasion. :zip:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Just what EXACTLY did you do in Pizza Hut?? Kimmi's been known to get thrown out of a few establishments herself on occasion. :zip:


No not kim.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> If it wasn't as far as it is; we would probably think pretty hard about it.:wink:


quit :hurt::hurt: and get in your :car:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> If it wasn't as far as it is; we would probably think pretty hard about it.:wink:


what town do live in Toby.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> quit :hurt::hurt: and get in your :car:


Take :behindsof got a feeling a :brick: is fixin to be trown


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> what town do live in Toby.


Wisconsin Dells. Ummmm you've sent us a couple packages Joe...are you losing it or what?? :der: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> If it wasn't as far as it is; we would probably think pretty hard about it.:wink:


I am drive 8 hrs to get there.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wisconsin Dells. Ummmm you've sent us a couple packages Joe...are you losing it or what?? :der: :chortle:


Do you know how many packages I send out.....I cant keep up with that ....LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> quit :hurt::hurt: and get in your :car:


James is close to all the shoots because he just shacks up with one of his ho's for the weekend. imp2: 



Catch James!:brick:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I am drive 8 hrs to get there.


how far are you from augusta


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wisconsin Dells. Ummmm you've sent us a couple packages Joe...are you losing it or what?? :der: :chortle:


Thats only a 10 hr road....come on down.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> James is close to all the shoots because he just shacks up with one of his ho's for the weekend. imp2:
> 
> 
> 
> Catch James!:brick:


now that is a good idea it would save me money on hotel and food.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> how far are you from augusta


20-25 minutes......Oh yeah


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> now that is a good idea it would save me money on hotel and food.


till you knock one up.:mg: then it will be  $$$$$$


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I am drive 8 hrs to get there.


Anyone know the addy to club where it's at? I'm pretty sure it will be more than 8 hours though.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> 20-25 minutes......Oh yeah


find us a good country bar to go to then


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Anyone know the addy to club where it's at? I'm pretty sure it will be more than 8 hours though.:wink:


8 hrs isnt a bad trip just think you can hang out with me then.lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> find us a good country bar to go to then


we have a place called the country club....they always have live music of some sort. But I have never been.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Anyone know the addy to club where it's at? I'm pretty sure it will be more than 8 hours though.:wink:


from your town to London KY yahoo maps said it was 10hrs 6 mins


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Anyone know the addy to club where it's at? I'm pretty sure it will be more than 8 hours though.:wink:


2237 barbourville rd,hwy 229
London KY 40744


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Thats only a 10 hr road....come on down.


According to MapQuest....it's about 11, but who's counting? :lol:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> find us a good country bar to go to then


here is a link to there site.

http://www.augustacountry.com/index.cfm


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> According to MapQuest....it's about 11, but who's counting? :lol:


ok 11 hrs. lol just think of the fun yall would have.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I don't even know what class I'd shoot in for an ASA event.:dontknow:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't even know what class I'd shoot in for an ASA event.:dontknow:


if you shooting fixed pins and 12'' stab then hunter with a 40 yard max


----------



## bowman_77

James what kind of shot are there in london is it hilly or flat


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> if you shooting fixed pins and 12'' stab then hunter with a 40 yard max


Figured as much....that's what we shoot here, but our stabs have to actually be 12" or LESS.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Figured as much....that's what we shoot here, but our stabs have to actually be 12" or LESS.


same here too


----------



## bowman_77

fire call will be back


----------



## bowman_77

ok im back it was canceled.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James what kind of shot are there in london is it hilly or flat


the ranges i have shot there have not been bad one side was a slight uphill and the other was just the opposite.The problem at this site is you are shooting from the powerline into the woods so its a pain to see your pins.Be ready to walk.


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> fire call will be back


didnt even make it to the truck.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> the ranges i have shot there have not been bad one side was a slight uphill and the other was just the opposite.The problem at this site is you are shooting from the powerline into the woods so its a pain to see your pins.Be ready to walk.


Yeah I heard it was a looooooong walk.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Sheesh...:doh: Even Metropolis is a little over 8 hours to get there.:sad:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sheesh...:doh: Even Metropolis is a little over 8 hours to get there.:sad:


now that is the shoot to go too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> now that is the shoot to go too.


It could be a possibility, but have to check the schedule. That seems like the weekend for one of the legs of South Central WI Big 3 shoots.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> now that is the shoot to go too.


I heard it was the best shoot. what makes it that much more better then the other ones.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I heard it was the best shoot. what makes it that much more better then the other ones.


just the layout and the ranges are awesome.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> just the layout and the ranges are awesome.


oh ok.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Heading off guys....have to get a bow done for my buddy to pick up tomorrow. Ya'll can still text me if ya want though.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

later guys I need to get some work done


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Heading off guys....have to get a bow done for my buddy to pick up tomorrow. Ya'll can still text me if ya want though.:wink:





treeman65 said:


> later guys I need to get some work done


well yall have a good one. im off to bed then.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning!!! ITS FRIDAY.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!!! ITS FRIDAY.:mg:


 SO WHAT I HAVE TO WORK FRIDAY NIGHT ALSO
GOOD MORNING kIMMI


----------



## treeman65

Good morning Mark I see you sneaking around out there.
Are yu going to shady lane this weekend


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Good morning Mark I see you sneaking around out there.
> Are yu going to shady lane this weekend


Yea im headed to morristown sat and shady sunday
and good morning to you and every one else too


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well there might be a smokin crater left where KY WAS Tom. :mg: :set1_rolf2:





treeman65 said:


> yeah Kimmi can protect me from the manager of pizzia hut:BangHead::BangHead:





RattleSnake1 said:


> If it wasn't as far as it is; we would probably think pretty hard about it.:wink:





RattleSnake1 said:


> Just what EXACTLY did you do in Pizza Hut?? Kimmi's been known to get thrown out of a few establishments herself on occasion. :zip:


Come on down guys!! I'd love to see her walk into Pizza Hut!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning!!! ITS FRIDAY.:mg:


Good morning all!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Yea im headed to morristown sat and shady sunday
> and good morning to you and every one else too


I'm shooting Mo-Town sunday IF my sight gets here in time....


----------



## fishcatcher

morning folks.


----------



## bowman_77

Ok here is the some eye candy for yah. :wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

that's look pretty good Joe.


----------



## corpralbarn

Weekend is looking good!!
Along with the mail!
File wont load
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q260/corpralbarn/003-1.jpg


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> SO WHAT I HAVE TO WORK FRIDAY NIGHT ALSO
> GOOD MORNING kIMMI


LOL I forgot some of you do!!!:zip::wink::cocktail:

Joe are those ape hangers or wheelie bars on that rig? Looks hot for a WI bow!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL I forgot some of you do!!!:zip::wink::cocktail:
> 
> Joe are those ape hangers or wheelie bars on that rig? Looks hot for a WI bow!!!


Its a doinker v-blocks if your asking about the '' hangers " And thanks :wink:


----------



## corpralbarn

here we go


----------



## bowman_77

corpralbarn said:


> here we go


Nice looking X3 you have there


----------



## 12 rings only

Good looking bows fellas!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Good looking bows fellas!!!:darkbeer:


Hi everyone!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hi everyone!!


Hi sweety!!!


----------



## corpralbarn

Evening guys!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Ok here is the some eye candy for yah. :wink:
> 
> View attachment 765562
> 
> 
> View attachment 765563
> 
> 
> View attachment 765564


looks good


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL I forgot some of you do!!!:zip::wink::cocktail:
> 
> Joe are those ape hangers or wheelie bars on that rig? Looks hot for a WI bow!!!



POST OF THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> POST OF THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


I agree!!!!:thumb: I don't care who ya are...THAT'S FUNNY!!!!:ROLMAO:


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hi everyone!!


hello Kimmi


----------



## corpralbarn

12 rings only said:


> POST OF THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


No this is the POST OF THE DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

corpralbarn said:


> No this is the POST OF THE DAY!!!!!!!


Isnt it past your bed time....:binkybaby::set1_rolf2:


----------



## corpralbarn

Isnt it past yours?


----------



## bowman_77

corpralbarn said:


> Isnt it past yours?


Your the minor


----------



## RattleSnake1

The bow looks great Joe. I'm betting you're happy to have it all back together.:wink:


----------



## corpralbarn

dosent mean anything


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> The bow looks great Joe. I'm betting you're happy to have it all back together.:wink:


I sure am. and thanks by the way.


----------



## corpralbarn

anybody think i could make a offset bar with half of my X3?


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I sure am. and thanks by the way.


No problem bud.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning Team!! Go shoot the rubber deer. Good luck to all that are shooting this weekend.

Tom it was great talking to you last night. I hope everything with your sight works out. Say hi to your wife for me. Had to go to sleep I was up at 11pm yesterday till last night.

Joe, I was j/k with the ape hanger/wheelie bars!! lol Just my biker ways coming out in me. Besides I did say you have a nice Rig. Do they make a blue harmonic dampener inserts for that? I thought I saw some that were colored!

FISH I saw you crawled out from under your rock yesterday!! How r you man?


----------



## icefishur96

Hows those shooter shirts coming along?


----------



## fishcatcher

lol Kim i'm doing good. thanks for asking. 

good luck to all that is shooting this weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Hows those shooter shirts coming along?


James said that they would be ready this coming week


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning Team!! Go shoot the rubber deer. Good luck to all that are shooting this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I was j/k with the ape hanger/wheelie bars!! lol Just my biker ways coming out in me. Besides I did say you have a nice Rig. Do they make a blue harmonic dampener inserts for that? I thought I saw some that were colored!


They do make them, but I dont care for them to much. I know you where joking.:tongue: I does look like wheelie bars..But shoots like a sniper rifle.


----------



## bowman_77

lets bumb this back up


----------



## corpralbarn

How much is one of the shooter shirts?


----------



## fishcatcher

corpralbarn said:


> How much is one of the shooter shirts?


i think they were 32 dollars. James will set me right on this one. lol :wink::wink:


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i think they were 32 dollars. James will set me right on this one. lol :wink::wink:


Yeap thats what they where.


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks Joe. i though that was right. now where are the pics of shirt and hat.


----------



## bowman_77

Has any one ever heard of Talismanarchery. I just got an crazy email offer from them.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Has any one ever heard of Talismanarchery. I just got an crazy email offer from them.


The beast looks freakin cool!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> The beast looks freakin cool!


They are crazy looking


----------



## corpralbarn

evening boys.


----------



## RattleSnake1

What's up kids??:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> What's up kids??:tongue:


Whats up Toby


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Whats up Toby


Not much Joe....working on a couple pics to post up. Finally got around to making things ready to show up at a shoot.


----------



## corpralbarn

I plan on shooting next weekend at my first 3-d tournament.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I finally got around to putting all the decals on the truck from our sponsors and folks we represent.
Kim's Side of the truck...can't believe I have a pink sticker on my truck!:doh: Thanks Mark! :wink:









My side of the truck...









And of course the rear window....I think I'm waiting on Onestringer's yet. Have any bigger ones Mark?? lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

corpralbarn said:


> I plan on shooting next weekend at my first 3-d tournament.


Good luck young man.:thumb:


----------



## someonescop

Looks like Tom has a new sponsor....Congrats Bro!!!

:grouphug:
:wav:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I finally got around to putting all the decals on the truck from our sponsors and folks we represent.
> Kim's Side of the truck...can't believe I have a pink sticker on my truck!:doh: Thanks Mark! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My side of the truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the rear window....I think I'm waiting on Onestringer's yet. Have any bigger ones Mark?? lol


Looks good Toby.


----------



## icefishur96

Thanks, I was just wondering. I have the state 3D shoot coming in a few weeks.


----------



## fishcatcher

afternoon bump for team xtreme :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn

Lovin my new X3!


----------



## bowman_77

Hey Toby it was nice talking with yah again bud. :thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

hey guys just wanted to let you know i finally got the t-shirts today. Ill find out tomorrow what the cost is. I have white with red writing and black with white and silver writing


----------



## treeman65

truck looks good toby


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> truck looks good toby


how did yah shoot this weekend James


----------



## bowman_77

yall have a good one. Off to bed have another 24 hr shift ahead of me tomorrow.:thumbs_do


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Toby it was nice talking with yah again bud. :thumbs_up


Indeed it was Joe. I actually fell asleep about an hour after I got off the phone with you because we actually showed up at that shoot about 15 min. early, and I had been up since Saturday morning. I hate insomnia!:angry: Doesn't matter...I shot for CRAP anyway, but I'm thinking Kimmy was in the money!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> Indeed it was Joe. I actually fell asleep about an hour after I got off the phone with you because we actually showed up at that shoot about 15 min. early, and I had been up since Saturday morning. I hate insomnia!:angry: Doesn't matter...I shot for CRAP anyway, but I'm thinking Kimmy was in the money!


:whoo: Crispies for Kimmi

Bring your A game fish!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Way to go Kim. Congrats


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> :whoo: Crispies for Kimmi
> 
> Bring your A game fish!!!


good shooting Kimmi


----------



## RattleSnake1

You're up & about early today James. Working the day shift today or got up early from a hangover?


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> :whoo: Crispies for Kimmi
> 
> Bring your A game fish!!!


way to go Kim. congrats :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

as far as bring my A game. i think the only time we see each other is maybe the r-100 in sparta


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You're up & about early today James. Working the day shift today or got up early from a hangover?


Hopefully it was work to early in the week to tie one on.ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> hey guys just wanted to let you know i finally got the t-shirts today. Ill find out tomorrow what the cost is. I have white with red writing and black with white and silver writing


So whats the prices going to be.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> So whats the prices going to be.


Im still not sure I havent received the bill yet


----------



## bowman_77

Got my range card today im on range F target 19 saturday and K target 19 n sunday


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i still havent even registered for augusta yet....... been a busy weekend was gonna shoot in a 3d sun but ended up not being able to cant wait for augusta


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i still havent even registered for augusta yet....... been a busy weekend was gonna shoot in a 3d sun but ended up not being able to cant wait for augusta


what you wanting on.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Morning Xtremers and Thx for the congrats!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Morning to you too Kim


----------



## fishcatcher

morning guys and gal on the xtreme team.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

admiral vixen said:


> morning xtremers and thx for the congrats!!:wink:


atta girl!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> atta girl!!!



:wink:Thanks everyone! Can't wait till this weekend. But, I think I heard rain.:angry:


----------



## APAnTN

I will be a little slow answering from thursday on. Ill be heading to Augusta for the ASA shoot. Ive got plenty stabs built and ready for a new home


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> :wink:Thanks everyone! Can't wait till this weekend. But, I think I heard rain.:angry:


It's gonna storm here...plus i gotta work!!:thumbs_do


----------



## APAnTN

*more color options*

Sorry it took me so long to get the other options up for you to see. What do you all think?


----------



## mazdamitch333

I wish I had an orange bow to match that color!


----------



## fishcatcher

Mark those looks really good. like the orange and purple one best.


----------



## 12 rings only

Very nice Mark!!!! I'l take a red one that's 28 inches long!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Whats up Bill?


----------



## 12 rings only

mazdamitch333 said:


> I wish I had an orange bow to match that color!


I will next year!!:tongue:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

APAnTN said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get the other options up for you to see. What do you all think?


o i bet that orange would look good on my orange exceed


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> o i bet that orange would look good on my orange exceed


And a Contender Elite too!!!:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get the other options up for you to see. What do you all think?


Looks good Mark


----------



## 12 rings only

One by one the gang is showing up....Just may be a barn burner!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> One by one the gang is showing up....Just may be a barn burner!!


i just got home and workin on a few things....a few slings and Kims Bino Hook :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey Toby....catch :darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> i just got home and workin on a few things....a few slings and Kims Bino Hook :thumbs_up


Gotta keep Kimmi happy!! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Gotta keep Kimmi happy!! :darkbeer:


Yeap


----------



## 12 rings only

I have my new strings and cable on the Burner....What a difference just shooting the bow!! Can't wait to tweak it at the shop!! I NEED A CHRONO and make myself a draw / tuning board.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I have my new strings and cable on the Burner....What a difference just shooting the bow!! Can't wait to tweak it at the shop!! I NEED A CHRONO and make myself a draw / tuning board.


I have a chrono.....I just need a shop for all of my junk.


----------



## bowman_77

Hey James are the shirts ready buddy.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Gotta keep Kimmi happy!! :darkbeer:


Thanks! Don't mind if I do! Back at ya!:darkbeer::cocktail:

All the new colors look great BTW Mark! I still like the RED the best though!:thumb:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get the other options up for you to see. What do you all think?


hey look great mark


----------



## fishcatcher

hey guys


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hey James are the shirts ready buddy.


he was embroidering them today


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Gotta keep Kimmi happy!! :darkbeer:


LOL Kimmi is Happy..You guys just make me even more:dancing:
 Wake up !! Good Morning Xtremers and good night Toby.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> he was embroidering them today


I'm looking forward to seeing the shirts and hats!:thumb:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the shirts and hats!:thumb:


me too. can't wait to see the hat really lol


----------



## bowman_77

whats up guys.


----------



## 12 rings only

Proudly representing my sponsors!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Proudly representing my sponsors!!:thumbs_up


looks good there Tom...


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Proudly representing my sponsors!!:thumbs_up


I see james is in da house


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> looks good there Tom...


Thanks...now you see why i needed 3 of the large decals!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I see james is in da house


His light isn't on.......


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> His light isn't on.......


it was for a minute.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the shirts and hats!:thumb:


i was told today that they are sharp.He said he had some people come in the shop and were looking at them.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i was told today that they are sharp.He said he had some people come in the shop and were looking at them.:thumbs_up


Who is bring them down.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i was told today that they are sharp.He said he had some people come in the shop and were looking at them.:thumbs_up


Sounds good to me!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Who is bring them down.


a buddy of mine.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> a buddy of mine.


good deal cant wait to get them. will he be there friday or saturday


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> good deal cant wait to get them. will he be there friday or saturday


not sure but I do know he is shooting the team shoot. I think they are leaving tomorrow


----------



## Admiral Vixen

:wink2:


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> :wink2:


Hey there Girl....:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> not sure but I do know he is shooting the team shoot. I think they are leaving tomorrow


I guess I am going to sign up for it friday morning too.


----------



## bowman_77

James give me a call when yall get into town. Lets shoot some before the team shoot. Are we going to shoot the sims friday afternoon also.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

What are you up to? I just got done watching Criminal Minds it was awesome.


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> What are you up to? I just got done watching Criminal Minds it was awesome.


Not much just sitting around the FH. About ready for bed.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> What are you up to? I just got done watching Criminal Minds it was awesome.


yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> yeah yeah yeah


trouble:zip: lol


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> trouble:zip: lol


:nyah::bartstush:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> :nyah::bartstush:


imp2::whip:


----------



## treeman65

how did you know I like whips lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> how did you know I like whips lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


 :set1_rolf2:

Good luck everyone this weekend!


----------



## 12 rings only

Just wanted to let you all know i'm selling a pair of my Alpens on the cheap!! 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057645864#post1057645864


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> how did you know I like whips lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


JAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> :set1_rolf2:
> 
> Good luck everyone this weekend!


thanks


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> james!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:zip::zip::zip:


who meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> What are you up to? I just got done watching Criminal Minds it was awesome.


My wife was watchin that too!! Hows my other girl doin??


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> who meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


YES YOU...Your gonna make her "Boy Toy" pissy!!:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Just wanted to let you all know i'm selling a pair of my Alpens on the cheap!!
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057645864#post1057645864


You'll need the cash for a new sight!!!:zip: j/k Hello Tom.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> YES YOU...Your gonna make her "Boy Toy" pissy!!:wink:


nope my bud knows I am just being a smart arse.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> You'll need the cash for a new sight!!!:zip: j/k Hello Tom.


now that was rough


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> You'll need the cash for a new sight!!!:zip: j/k Hello Tom.


Aw baby...that hurt real bad!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> YES YOU...Your gonna make her "Boy Toy" pissy!!:wink:


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> nope my bud knows I am just being a smart arse.


imp2::brick:


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> imp2::brick:


DAYUM she trows them too.....:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: :darkbeer::darkbeer:


you better be ready to do some of that this weekend.I will let you know if I find that tonight or not.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you better be ready to do some of that this weekend.I will let you know if I find that tonight or not.


Just let me know.:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Does Pizza Hut deliver??


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Just let me know.:wink:


have you checked the weather for this weekend down there


----------



## bowman_77

ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Does Pizza Hut deliver??


hey now Im on the straight and narrow now.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> ukey:ukey:ukey:


dang thats not good


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> dang thats not good


James remind me not to go to the Hut in the hills of KY


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> hey now Im on the straight and narrow now.:wink:


:lol3::spam2::spam4::wave3:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> :lol3::spam2::spam4::wave3:


nope not at all.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James remind me not to go to the Hut in the hills of KY


dont worry I am not going either.


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> :lol3::spam2::spam4::wave3:


Kim do you get that sight all dailed in on sunday.


----------



## 12 rings only

admiral vixen said:


> does pizza hut deliver??


post of the day!!!!


----------



## treeman65

where is toby tonight


----------



## treeman65

joe are you and that pretty bow ready for the smackdown


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Kim do you get that sight all dailed in on sunday.


I'd say so...she kicked thier azz at that shoot!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> joe are you and that pretty bow ready for the smackdown


James the question is are you ready to be smacked down again.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'd say so...she kicked thier azz at that shoot!!!:thumbs_up


but she was adjusting it after the shoot.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> joe are you and that pretty bow ready for the smackdown


oh yeah are you.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James the question is are you ready to be smacked down again.:wink:


bring big boy I wont have no nutcase with me.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

LOL I think he(Toby) is somewhere between here and there(work) or ??? lol 

Joe, yes I did get it sighted in and I love it. I also had my old hogg it light I put in it. Only have it to 40 yards.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> bring big boy I wont have no nutcase with me.


lol....I want to shoot in the group with yall this go around.


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL I think he(Toby) is somewhere between here and there(work) or ??? lol
> 
> Joe, yes I did get it sighted in and I love it. I also had my old hogg it light I put in it.


Thats good.....I know you would. Its a great sight for sure.


----------



## bowman_77

James do you have a Truball HT you wanna part ways with?


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> lol....I want to shoot in the group with yall this go around.


sounds good so far me and you are the only ones that will man up


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James do you have a Truball HT you wanna part ways with?


no I dont


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> sounds good so far me and you are the only ones that will man up


Will I guess we will have to go toe to toe then if no one else want to play.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no I dont


I am wanting one.... I might just have to pick one up this weekend at the shoot then. I started to buy one down in Columbus but didnt.


----------



## bowman_77

I met one of the other staffers yesterday the one from Millageville GA, I think his name is Chris. He seemed to be a nice young buck.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck to everybody this weekend ill be there but not until late friday night


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> good luck to everybody this weekend ill be there but not until late friday night


Same too you.





James yall be carefull on the trip down. I off to bed.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> good luck to everybody this weekend ill be there but not until late friday night


have a safe trip hopefully I get to me you this time.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Same too you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James yall be carefull on the trip down. I off to bed.


Have a good one Joe!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> have a safe trip hopefully I get to me you this time.


yeah hopefully u still shootin open c??


----------



## RattleSnake1

I see how it is....hey James!





*CATCH!*:brick: :chortle:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I met one of the other staffers yesterday the one from Millageville GA, I think his name is Chris. He seemed to be a nice young buck.


Wasn't he the one shooting the Waffle House special and ended up having The FNG under his name?? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> yeah hopefully u still shootin open c??


yes how about you?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I see how it is....hey James!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CATCH!*:brick: :chortle:


you know I was just joking.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> yes how about you?


same do you know wwhat target u are on?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wasn't he the one shooting the Waffle House special and ended up having The FNG under his name?? :set1_rolf2:


I don't think so...


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you know I was just joking.


Of course I do, but I gotta keep my arm in shape and you were the only one that seemed like a good target at the time.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> same do you know wwhat target u are on?


no but I am shooting noon and then 8


----------



## treeman65

:beer:


RattleSnake1 said:


> Of course I do, but I gotta keep my arm in shape and you were the only one that seemed like a good target at the time.


:beer::beer::beer::beer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
there workout on those


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you know I was just joking.


Makes you wonder....


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Makes you wonder....


Not really.....he's got his hands full with a psycho stalker lady!:doh: :der: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Makes you wonder....


no at all I dont go there. buddies are buddies.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not really.....he's got his hands full with a psycho stalker lady!:doh: :der: :set1_rolf2:


thanks man. she freak showed up again today.:angry::angry::angry::angry:
glad I missed her.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no at all I dont go there. buddies are buddies.


That's right...:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> thanks man. she freak showed up again today.:angry::angry::angry::angry:
> glad I missed her.


WOW! You better watch out bro...she's likely to go Fatal Attraction on you! :mg:


----------



## treeman65

well i am picking up the new handgun tomoeeow


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> well i am picking up the new handgun tomoeeow


Now don't go carvin a conoe down the middle of her head with it! Just fire one across the bow!:thumb:


----------



## treeman65

my buddy says it is a sweet gun.


----------



## 12 rings only

Well guys, i'm outta hear for the eve. Allergy pills for the poison ivy i have is trying to knock me smooth out!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> my buddy says it is a sweet gun.


The only handgun we own is a hand built .50 cal smoker that I'm still not sure I want to let Kim play with or not. :fear: It's a cool looking gun, but to me it's more of a display/conversation piece.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Well guys, i'm outta hear for the eve. Allergy pills for the poison ivy i have is trying to knock me smooth out!!


Ummmmmmmmmmm.............









:idea1:








*PANSY!*:brick: 

Have a good night Tom.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> The only handgun we own is a hand built .50 cal smoker that I'm still not sure I want to let Kim play with or not. :fear: It's a cool looking gun, but to me it's more of a display/conversation piece.


I have a couple now
super redhawk 44 mag
hi point 9mm
crikit 17hmr


I am thinking about tc in either a 243 or 7mm 08


----------



## treeman65

just alittle heads up for any of you going to the ASA classic you better hurry up and book a room. I had to call 5 hotels today before I could find one.
Mark we are set for London.Metro and the Classic now.


----------



## APAnTN

Admiral Vixen said:


> Does Pizza Hut deliver??


its eat in or carry out only:wink: for James


treeman65 said:


> sounds good so far me and you are the only ones that will man up


You are forgetting me im in for the smack down


treeman65 said:


> just alittle heads up for any of you going to the ASA classic you better hurry up and book a room. I had to call 5 hotels today before I could find one.
> Mark we are set for London.Metro and the Classic now.


sweet thanks


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> its eat in or carry out only:wink: for James
> 
> You are forgetting me im in for the smack down
> 
> 
> sweet thanks


No not forgetting you just didnt know if you wanted embarrassed in front of the MRS or not. I will see you there have a safe trip.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> No not forgetting you just didnt know if you wanted embarrassed in front of the MRS or not. I will see you there have a safe trip.


we will see about that


----------



## fishcatcher

good luck to all the folks that are shooting this weekend. drive safely too guys and gals.


----------



## APAnTN

thanks Bill i reckon im headed out in a couple hours


----------



## bowman_77

Mark, James, Josh yall becarful drive down to Auguata. I'll see you guys there.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

cant wait to head that way joe had to completly redo everything on the bow but i feel a littel better bout it now... think my arrows were just to stiff so added 20 grains up front and bumped the poundage up just a touch to weaken arrows and was stacking em again now if i can just get my yardage judging i might do ok lol


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> cant wait to head that way joe had to completly redo everything on the bow but i feel a littel better bout it now... think my arrows were just to stiff so added 20 grains up front and bumped the poundage up just a touch to weaken arrows and was stacking em again now if i can just get my yardage judging i might do ok lol


I hope my set up stays where its at. I just made a sight tape sunday for it and was shooting it today and guess what..3 yards off. I got it fixed hope it stay there.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I hope my set up stays where its at. I just made a sight tape sunday for it and was shooting it today and guess what..3 yards off. I got it fixed hope it stay there.


i made my tape about 2 hours ago lol


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i made my tape about 2 hours ago lol


I now that feeling.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

lol get out there 2mrw before i hit the road and hope its close


----------



## bowman_77

I had mine hittin 1/4 size dots out to 40 so hope I can this weekend. I also have been tring a diff. had postions on the grip and so far so good.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I had mine hittin 1/4 size dots out to 40 so hope I can this weekend. I also have been tring a diff. had postions on the grip and so far so good.


i didnt have mine hittin that good but right noww im feeling better than i did


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i didnt have mine hittin that good but right noww im feeling better than i did


I tened to be very picky when I am sightin in. I spent about 6-7 hours sunday getting my marks. Then today on the other hand I had it fixed in about 20 mins. Go figure. I like to know if I can hold it there it going to hit it. But like I said I like to know but it doesnt mean I can.:mg:...lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I tened to be very picky when I am sightin in. I spent about 6-7 hours sunday getting my marks. Then today on the other hand I had it fixed in about 20 mins. Go figure. I like to know if I can hold it there it going to hit it. But like I said I like to know but it doesnt mean I can.:mg:...lol


Now that i have a sight back on the Pro Elite, i get to play the game again!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I tened to be very picky when I am sightin in. I spent about 6-7 hours sunday getting my marks. Then today on the other hand I had it fixed in about 20 mins. Go figure. I like to know if I can hold it there it going to hit it. But like I said I like to know but it doesnt mean I can.:mg:...lol


aint nothing wrong with that my problem is i have a problem with liking to tinker with new stuff all the time


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Now that i have a sight back on the Pro Elite, i get to play the game again!!


good deal


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> aint nothing wrong with that my problem is i have a problem with liking to tinker with new stuff all the time


I also have that problem.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

The weater isnt looking good for us shooting in Augusta this weekend. There calling for thunderstorms sat and sunday.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> The weater isnt looking good for us shooting in Augusta this weekend. There calling for thunderstorms sat and sunday.


Here too bro...All you guys and gals don't take those storms lightly!!


----------



## bowman_77

yall have a good one talk to yall later.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> yall have a good one talk to yall later.


Name the first 12 ring after me!!! LOL Have a safe trip Joe and keep me posted!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

It's FRIDAY!!!:rockband:

Get to go work in the Tower Crane again it's like playing a video game in a big tree stand. Lmao I can't believe they pay people to do this. :mg:

Good Morning Xtremers Have a safe trip to Augusta everyone wish we were going.

TOM get sighted in!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> It's FRIDAY!!!:rockband:
> 
> Get to go work in the Tower Crane again it's like playing a video game in a big tree stand. Lmao I can't believe they pay people to do this. :mg:
> 
> Good Morning Xtremers Have a safe trip to Augusta everyone wish we were going.
> 
> TOM get sighted in!!!


Good morning Kimmi and all the Xtremers!! Looks like monday will be sight in day...after a morning bird hunt!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Good morning Kimmi and all the Xtremers!! Looks like monday will be sight in day...after a morning bird hunt!!:shade:


good luck with that...I'll be leaving in about 30 minutes to head to the base to get the shot on.:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys I am glad this day is over.....ukey:ukey:

I had some major equipment problems all day long. I did ok in the ASA team shoot, I shot even. Then we shot the smakedown with Brain winning it. Congrats to him. It was Brain, James, and myself shooting in it. I hope tomorrow bring somthing alot better then the day. Other the the problems I had I had a great time hangin out with the team again.


----------



## bowman_77

BTW the shooter shirts and hats look great. 

James thank you for having them done.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

well got to augusta and got to the hotel and as soon as i walked in they were like o there was a problem and we over booked your room..














but they had us another room all ready set at the hotel across the parking lot now just hope 2mrw is a good day good luck to everybody 2mrww


----------



## 12 rings only

I hear....crickets!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

*08 Mounts*

I finally got to bring home my mounts from 08!!!:whoo: I think they turned out great, and I still love that drop!:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Gotta check this company out.

http://www.stiffytreestands.com/


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> I finally got to bring home my mounts from 08!!!:whoo: I think they turned out great, and I still love that drop!:wink:


We need a bigger house!! Don't I know a carpenter??? :darkbeer:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

well that was interesting to say the least downpour and shooting killed me


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I finally got to bring home my mounts from 08!!!:whoo: I think they turned out great, and I still love that drop!:wink:


Oh nice Toby!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Oh nice Toby!!!


Thanks bud! I only have one more to get home, but that one was a bit of an experiment being a good friend of mine was in taxidermy, and he wanted to do an open mouth. The one of mine he has was a real fighter having a ripped right ear, a big scar under his right eye, and he even had grooves in his left main beam where it looked like he wrestled with a barb wire fence!:mg: I'm pretty sure he was a son to my big boy on the far right as after caping him out I held him up and Kimmi said they were like twins. It's time to start working harder on getting Kimmi some bone for the wall!:thumb:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks bud! I only have one more to get home, but that one was a bit of an experiment being a good friend of mine was in taxidermy, and he wanted to do an open mouth. The one of mine he has was a real fighter having a ripped right ear, a big scar under his right eye, and he even had grooves in his left main beam where it looked like he wrestled with a barb wire fence!:mg: I'm pretty sure he was a son to my big boy on the far right as after caping him out I held him up and Kimmi said they were like twins. It's time to start working harder on getting Kimmi some bone for the wall!:thumb:


I do just fine with those flatheads!!! :banana:

Sorry to hear the bad news Joe. We had a great time Sat. and the rain held off, hoping that Today we can shoot in the M.A.C. qualifier. ukey: The flying PIG, Tom you would of pissed yourself. We got up on the tree stand big enough for a party. 40 yards out was a bobcat. BUT This flying PIG was out 20 yards so I noticed an old tire rim and started cranking on it, The pig went backwards on a pulley then I asked Toby if he was ready and let go The pig was flying towards the ground and Toby shot it in the Arse!!! We laughed so hard all the way to the club house!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hope everybody shot well over the weekend. it's rain here


----------



## icefishur96

Good morning all!!


----------



## 1snapple

I know I am not staff and sorry I want to be. But I just felt like saying hello to everyone  have a good day


----------



## fishcatcher

1snapple said:


> I know I am not staff and sorry I want to be. But I just felt like saying hello to everyone  have a good day


you don't have to be on staff to post on here. chat all you want to.

oh Bill here btw


----------



## APAnTN

1snapple said:


> I know I am not staff and sorry I want to be. But I just felt like saying hello to everyone  have a good day


Have you sent me a resume? If not get one to me


----------



## RattleSnake1

We tore up the course today. We opted to not shoot in the qualifier side today because with it raining and a sloppy mess on the course we didn't want to post bad scores due to weather.:doh: We SHOULD have just went ahead and qualified as I shot a 307 and Kimmi came in strong at a 294!:mg: I don't know what it was, but I was just seeing things well today or maybe it's that I'm getting my groove back for 3D, but I'm liking it!:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> We tore up the course today. We opted to not shoot in the qualifier side today because with it raining and a sloppy mess on the course we didn't want to post bad scores due to weather.:doh: We SHOULD have just went ahead and qualified as I shot a 307 and Kimmi came in strong at a 294!:mg: I don't know what it was, but I just seeing things well today or maybe it's that I'm getting my groove back for 3D, but I'm liking it!:thumb:


Good job Toby and Kim


----------



## bowman_77

Oh boy was this not my weekend.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Oh boy was this not my weekend.


Did something ELSE happen since I talked to you yesterday Joe?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Did something ELSE happen since I talked to you yesterday Joe?


OH Yeah.... you could say that..... But its all fixed now. I swaped out the bus cable with the factory one and gots a new cable slide.


----------



## bowman_77

LOL i am running and hoyt part on my rig now.:mg:ukey:ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> LOL i am running and hoyt part on my rig now.:mg:ukey:ukey:


Just put a simms on it or something. So how did things turn out when you changed out the cables?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL i am running and hoyt part on my rig now.:mg:ukey:ukey:


About dang time...you will pinwheel everything you shoot at now!!!


Toby and Kimmi....VERY WELL DONE TODAY!!!:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

The club we shot at today wanted more money if we wanted to shoot for money. I wasn't all that impressed with the course to give them any more money in the first place so I damn sure wasn't going to give them any more of my money.:nono:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Just put a simms on it or something. So how did things turn out when you changed out the cables?


It like shooting a new bow.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> About dang time...you will pinwheel everything you shoot at now!!!
> 
> 
> Toby and Kimmi....VERY WELL DONE TODAY!!!:shade:


LOL.....NOT....ukey:ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> LOL.....NOT....ukey:ukey:


You goatta txt coming that will answer that.........................


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You goatta txt coming that will answer that.........................


OHHHHHH....big bad telephone tough guy huh?
















Wait for it....
















*CATCH!*:brick:


----------



## bowman_77

rattlesnake1 said:


> ohhhhhh....big bad telephone tough guy huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *catch!*:brick: :roflmao:


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> OHHHHHH....big bad telephone tough guy huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CATCH!*:brick:




Told ya Joe!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Told ya Joe!!:darkbeer:


yeap.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> yeap.


My phones gonna ring right about.....NOW!!:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> My phones gonna ring right about.....NOW!!:shade:


Yeah, Yeah....WHATEVER! That one you just sent me is now the ringtone when you call me.:chortle:


----------



## RattleSnake1

We actually had to shoot at a carp target today! It was right down by the edge of the pond in the grass, and with the rain I was in water up to ankles just to get our arrows.:angry: I did get a 12 on it though.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> We actually had to shoot at a carp target today! It was right down by the edge of the pond in the grass, and with the rain I was in water up to ankles just to get our arrows.:angry: I did get a 12 on it though.


good deal


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah, Yeah....WHATEVER! That one you just sent me is now the ringtone when you call me.:chortle:


Ah hell yeah...i don't have to say it to you anymore!!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Good thing for Joe the weekend's OVER! I'd chalk this one up for a loss and move on Joe!:doh:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good thing for Joe the weekend's OVER! I'd chalk this one up for a loss and move on Joe!:doh:


Done did. Now just focusing on London.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Done did. Now just focusing on London.


Hopefully London goes a lot better for ya Joe.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hopefully London goes a lot better for ya Joe.:wink:


Me too That would be nice.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom you still up/on here


----------



## bowman_77

Toby check you PM's


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby check you PM's


Got it Joe....I'm pretty sure that will work for ya.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Tom you still up/on here


He's on the phone with me, but I think he'll be back on shortly.


----------



## 12 rings only

I'm back...


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Got it Joe....I'm pretty sure that will work for ya.:wink:


got it...sent one back to yah. Thanks


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> got it...sent one back to yah. Thanks


We'll get ya fixed up yet Joe.:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> We'll get ya fixed up yet Joe.:thumb:


Thanks toby I got it.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> About dang time...you will pinwheel everything you shoot at now!!!
> 
> 
> Toby and Kimmi....VERY WELL DONE TODAY!!!:shade:


boy you got that so wrong. I thru my h... cable slide thru the woods when I got home yesterday.It cost me big time this weekend.Joey you really need to consider a simms slide you will see the first time that one gets wet.


----------



## treeman65

Joe we had a great time hanging out with you and the wife this weekend thanks


----------



## fishcatcher

well what was the result of the weekend?

morning team


----------



## treeman65

ukey:ukey:


fishcatcher said:


> well what was the result of the weekend?
> 
> morning team


ukey:ukey:ukey: cowboy won the smackdown by 2 points.
I had bow problems on saturday but shot good yesterday.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> boy you got that so wrong. I thru my h... cable slide thru the woods when I got home yesterday.It cost me big time this weekend.Joey you really need to consider a simms slide you will see the first time that one gets wet.


It was a quick fix for yesterday till I can get me another one.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe we had a great time hanging out with you and the wife this weekend thanks


It was are pleasure buddy we also had a great time. Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> well what was the result of the weekend?
> 
> morning team


I shot good in the team shoot and didnt fear so will in the smackdown. I didnt even shoot in the main event cause of weather/ major equipment problems. But still had a blast hanging with the team.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> It was a quick fix for yesterday till I can get me another one.


I dont mean nothing bad towards that company.Its just that that plastic on a carbon rod does not work when it gets wet.I poored water on mine last night when I got home to see how the simms would do and it performed flawlessly.Its sucks to get to a big shoot and have problems.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I dont mean nothing bad towards that company.Its just that that plastic on a carbon rod does not work when it gets wet.I poored water on mine last night when I got home to see how the simms would do and it performed flawlessly.Its sucks to get to a big shoot and have problems.


you got that right.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> you got that right.


well we still salaged the weekend had a good time saturday night,you got your jerky and I nailed some 14s on sunday so it was not a total loss just disappointing.


----------



## J Whittington

James did you "Nail" anything else?

did the new cable slide make any changes to your c-4?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> well we still salaged the weekend had a good time saturday night,you got your jerky and I nailed some 14s on sunday so it was not a total loss just disappointing.


Sum mighty fine jerky too buddy.:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

J Whittington said:


> James did you "Nail" anything else?
> 
> did the new cable slide make any changes to your c-4?


it made a bunch of difference thanks.


----------



## RattleSnake1

J Whittington said:


> James did you "Nail" anything else?
> 
> did the new cable slide make any changes to your c-4?





treeman65 said:


> it made a bunch of difference thanks.


:suspiciou Hmmmm....I see James replied to the SECOND question but not the first. Perhaps the imp2: is loosing his edge? :mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> :suspiciou Hmmmm....I see James replied to the SECOND question but not the first. Perhaps the imp2: is loosing his edge? :mg: :set1_rolf2:


well Friday nite he could hardly walk after they left hootiers and saturday night they hung out with me and my wife. I dont know what happen after we left.....HMMMMM


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> well Friday nite he could hardly walk after they left hootiers and saturday night they hung out with me and my wife. I dont know what happen after we left.....HMMMMM


I heard he drank a total of 2 beers :darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I heard he drank a total of 2 beers :darkbeer:


He took some quality pics though!!:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning Team!:shade:

Hooters don't deliver :slice::slice::slice:!!! lol He might still be there?????:mg::darkbeer:


----------



## arrow spitter

*Augusta*

Hey
Just wanted to say that me and Ashley traveled to Augusta this weekend with Mark and his wife this weekend and we had a blast. We enjoyed the whole weekend even though we did get soaked in the rain and had to keep Mark from floatin away. LOL:mg:


----------



## treeman65

arrow spitter said:


> Hey
> Just wanted to say that me and Ashley traveled to Augusta this weekend with Mark and his wife this weekend and we had a blast. We enjoyed the whole weekend even though we did get soaked in the rain and had to keep Mark from floatin away. LOL:mg:


Is this Chris? If so I enjoyed talking to you this weekend and congrats on your great finish.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> He took some quality pics though!!:shade:


you liked those:shade::shade:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> :suspiciou Hmmmm....I see James replied to the SECOND question but not the first. Perhaps the imp2: is loosing his edge? :mg: :set1_rolf2:


not a chance


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> well Friday nite he could hardly walk after they left hootiers and saturday night they hung out with me and my wife. I dont know what happen after we left.....HMMMMM


went to dq and back to the room.I was so discussed with saturday that i went back and kicked myself.I would rather it have been my fault than to have equipment problems.Oh well I have 2 C4'S set up the same now.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> went to dq and back to the room.I was so discussed with saturday that i went back and kicked myself.I would rather it have been my fault than to have equipment problems.Oh well I have 2 C4'S set up the same now.


I found out last nite that my Dren LD has been back from Mathews for about a week and a half. talking about being pissed


----------



## APAnTN

arrow spitter said:


> Hey
> Just wanted to say that me and Ashley traveled to Augusta this weekend with Mark and his wife this weekend and we had a blast. We enjoyed the whole weekend even though we did get soaked in the rain and had to keep Mark from floatin away. LOL:mg:


I thought you was clumping up lol



treeman65 said:


> Is this Chris? If so I enjoyed talking to you this weekend and congrats on your great finish.


Yep thats Chris and ill have a pic of him up soon with his 2nd place trophy and check congrats again Chris


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you liked those:shade::shade:


duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirb

Bump for the best stab on the market!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Whats up folks


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Whats up folks


not much joe what bout you? did you get the bow straightened out?


----------



## corpralbarn

hey guys.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> not much joe what bout you? did you get the bow straightened out?


Just sitting around at the fire house. I did get the problems worked out of the bow, with the help of a few team mates. Thanks again Toby and Tom..


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Just sitting around at the fire house. I did get the problems worked out of the bow, with the help of a few team mates. Thanks again Toby and Tom..


good to hear what was the problem??


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> not much joe what bout you? did you get the bow straightened out?


It turned out to be the cables on the C4 dont like the floating yoke system. I put the factor cables back on and what a diff. that made. Just waiting on the new ones to come in now.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

kool kool well at least ya got the problem fixed.. i found out my bow didnt like the rain to much on saturday lol


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> good to hear what was the problem??


it had some MAJOR idler wheel lean. once the bow set for any lenght of time it would change. Either to the left or to the right. Just from thurs.nite to friday morning it was anywhere from 8'' to a foot left. It was so bad I had to move my rest to shoot half way straight. 

Just glad thats over. And I learned alot from it also


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> kool kool well at least ya got the problem fixed.. i found out my bow didnt like the rain to much on saturday lol


I think alot of folks found that out.


----------



## bowman_77

Josh you going to London.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Just sitting around at the fire house. I did get the problems worked out of the bow, with the help of a few team mates. Thanks again Toby and Tom..


Anytime Joe!!


----------



## 12 rings only

*Well....*

I tuned on the Burner today and with the DL still a tad short.....


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Josh you going to London.


i wish i could but i wont be able to go just dont have the money to go on another road trip..


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Just sitting around at the fire house. I did get the problems worked out of the bow, with the help of a few team mates. Thanks again Toby and Tom..


Glad we could help you out Joe.:thumb: I was just messing with ya in that text bud :wink: OR was I? :mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I tuned on the Burner today and with the DL still a tad short.....


It should be interesting to see what happens when all the final touches are put on it Tom. It's still pretty cool to pick up 3 fps with just switching out the strings and cables.:cool2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It should be interesting to see what happens when all the final touches are put on it Tom. It's still pretty cool to pick up 3 fps with just switching out the strings and cables.:cool2:


To say i'm pleased is an understatement!!:darkbeer: just finished one...think i'll have another:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

*Eye CANDY!*

Kimmi's and my X Ringers all dressed up and ready kill some foam!:thumb:


----------



## J Whittington

A lot of guys in my class have been eyeballing my Xtremes...they all like too! Even the B buzzards.


----------



## fishcatcher

those x-ringers looks good Toby.

morning team xtreme


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kimmi's and my X Ringers all dressed up and ready kill some foam!:thumb:


Sweet lookin X's there guys!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kimmi's and my X Ringers all dressed up and ready kill some foam!:thumb:


looks good guys


----------



## bowman_77

Well guy I went and picked up my Dren Ld today. Mathews replaced the limbs still has 70 lbers on it. I put the new strings and cables on it tuned her up and I forgot how sweet she was. The draw is a little harder now with the extra pondage and it still has the 65% cam. But he still shoots like a dream.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Good to hear you got your LD back Joe. I would like to report that Xtreme stabs acquired not one but TWO more :first: finishes with both Kimmi and I winning our classes at the shoot we went to Sunday.:whoo: I'm thinking we're going to see a lot more high finishes this year thanks to Mark's great stabs.:thumb: To see the results follow the link, and on another note; Kim would have taken her class in the MAC Qualifier, and I would have taken second in mine I believe.
http://www.blackhawkbowhunters.com/blackhawkaprilshoot.html


----------



## fishcatcher

congrats Toby and Kim. way to go.


----------



## 12 rings only

What's up Bill??? I just figured out that i couldn't upload a pic larger than 2 M on here after an hour trying and some help from da Snake!! lol


----------



## fishcatcher

nothing much Tom. been staying at my brother. helping him set up the garage. what's new with you


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nothing much Tom. been staying at my brother. helping him set up the garage. what's new with you


Chasing Ghost Birds and playing around with the hunting bow!!:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

man you didn't get one of those chicken. bummer sorry to hear that. i finally chrono the athen exceed today. she is slow compare to your bow but fast enough for me. 60# at 28.5 shooting xringer 303 grains i'm getting 307 and 308


----------



## arrow spitter

treeman65 said:


> Is this Chris? If so I enjoyed talking to you this weekend and congrats on your great finish.


 Hey
Yea it was nice meetin you to. Was that a tuff course or what?


----------



## treeman65

arrow spitter said:


> Hey
> Yea it was nice meetin you to. Was that a tuff course or what?


it was the longest ASA course so far this year for sure.I am glad we didnt have to judge the wolf on the G range.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

J Whittington said:


> A lot of guys in my class have been eyeballing my Xtremes...they all like too! Even the B buzzards.


well its easy to influence the 10 yrs olds in your class.So it likes like some of the eagle class will be using xtreme stabs then.


----------



## bowman_77

Congrats Kim and Toby


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> well its easy to influence the 10 yrs olds in your class.So it likes like some of the eagle class will be using xtreme stabs then.


:darkbeer:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> :darkbeer:


james is just mad bc hes realized they are about to kick him out of open c for age restrictions.... i heard they were makin a "Special" class for him something like senior eagle class or something like that for the older people that cant seem to shoot past 15 yards


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> james is just mad bc hes realized they are about to kick him out of open c for age restrictions.... i heard they were makin a "Special" class for him something like senior eagle class or something like that for the older people that cant seem to shoot past 15 yards


Hmmmmm


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> james is just mad bc hes realized they are about to kick him out of open c for age restrictions.... i heard they were makin a "Special" class for him something like senior eagle class or something like that for the older people that cant seem to shoot past 15 yards


Bucket...you've been called out!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Bucket...you've been called out!!!!


Wow I guess!:mg: I hope James has kept the pimpin hand strong because I'm thinking he just might B slap somebody for that.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wow I guess!:mg: I hope James has kept the pimpin hand strong because I'm thinking he just might B slap somebody for that.


gotta catch em first


----------



## APAnTN

that was some funny stuff right there lol


----------



## APAnTN

Hey guys did you hear about the young guy in the youth boys class that shot 104 up that blowed the highest up score of 77 out of the water. Talk about some amazing shooting. He will be receiving his stabs today. Hes going to try the Pro XL out:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys did you hear about the young guy in the youth boys class that shot 104 up that blowed the highest up score of 77 out of the water. Talk about some amazing shooting. He will be receiving his stabs today. Hes going to try the Pro XL out:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Yes!! If he keeps shooting, we're ALL shooting for 2nd place!!  I'm sure he's gonna enjoy the stab for sure.!!


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> james is just mad bc hes realized they are about to kick him out of open c for age restrictions.... i heard they were makin a "Special" class for him something like senior eagle class or something like that for the older people that cant seem to shoot past 15 yards


Ok little boy I have been planning a big move now its on.Lets see if you can man up and join me.good thing you are still nursing or you would lose your man card.oh you cant lose what you never had


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys did you hear about the young guy in the youth boys class that shot 104 up that blowed the highest up score of 77 out of the water. Talk about some amazing shooting. He will be receiving his stabs today. Hes going to try the Pro XL out:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


that is great shooting and great news. Mark so where is that boy from????lol


----------



## fishcatcher

pretty good shooting for the young man. congrats to him.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Ok little boy I have been planning a big move now its on.Lets see if you can man up and join me.good thing you are still nursing or you would lose your man card.oh you cant lose what you never had


Oh boy lol:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> Ok little boy I have been planning a big move now its on.Lets see if you can man up and join me.good thing you are still nursing or you would lose your man card.oh you cant lose what you never had


hahhahahahhah big move to your own "SPECIAL" class



but seriously where ya movin 2?


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> hahhahahahhah big move to your own "SPECIAL" class
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously where ya movin 2?


lol I know where he's moving to.


----------



## icefishur96

Got my shirt, Thanks James!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> lol I know where he's moving to.


I do too!:mg: :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Ok little boy I have been planning a big move now its on.Lets see if you can man up and join me.good thing you are still nursing or you would lose your man card.oh you cant lose what you never had


That handles that!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> that handles that!!!


lol


----------



## corpralbarn

hi guys!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Luck in VA James!!!


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> that is great shooting and great news. Mark so where is that boy from????lol


Hes from North Carolina 



icefishur96 said:


> Got my shirt, Thanks James!!


I think they turned out nice


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I think they turned out nice


Yes they did


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Btp*

imp2: Amazing what you find in the bargain bin at Gander...:mg::mg: :zip:


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> imp2: Amazing what you find in the bargain bin at Gander...:mg::mg: :zip:


lol Kim :mg::mg:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> imp2: Amazing what you find in the bargain bin at Gander...:mg::mg: :zip:


we will see when I get to the center.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

What's up folks?? Just sitting here and waiting on the bad weather to arive!!!


----------



## bowman_77

just doing some searching to fig out how I wanna build my linear press :shade:


----------



## icefishur96

Bought me a new gun today...Marlin 17HMR Model 917 VS with a BSA Sweet 17 scope!! Going gopher hunting in the am!


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Bought me a new gun today...Marlin 17HMR Model 917 VS with a BSA Sweet 17 scope!! Going gopher hunting in the am!


That 17 HMR is a bad azz round. I have had one now for about 4 years. Great gun


----------



## SlinginZ7

icefishur96 said:


> Bought me a new gun today...Marlin 17HMR Model 917 VS with a BSA Sweet 17 scope!! Going gopher hunting in the am!


The Marlin 917VS is a nice gun. I've got a 917VSF which is identical but has flutes in the barrel. Jard makes a pretty cheap trigger for it that you should look into. It made a world of difference in my gun.

What's going on guys?


----------



## bowman_77

SlinginZ7 said:


> The Marlin 917VS is a nice gun. I've got a 917VSF which is identical but has flutes in the barrel. Jard makes a pretty cheap trigger for it that you should look into. It made a world of difference in my gun.
> 
> What's going on guys?


Still doing sum research on the press I wanna build.


----------



## SlinginZ7

Cool. When is the next somewhat local shoot in GA?


----------



## bowman_77

SlinginZ7 said:


> Cool. When is the next somewhat local shoot in GA?


GBAA is have a state shoot on the 8 and 9th at Ft Gordon.


----------



## SlinginZ7

bowman_77 said:


> GBAA is have a state shoot on the 8 and 9th at Ft Gordon.


I'm sure I would be working Saturday but I might make the trip over Sunday to watch. You gonna be there?


----------



## garrickt

Hi everyone, just got invited onto the staff. I'll be shooting as much as I can in southern WI this summer. Look forward to shooting for Team Xtreme.


----------



## bowman_77

SlinginZ7 said:


> I'm sure I would be working Saturday but I might make the trip over Sunday to watch. You gonna be there?


Oh yeah.


----------



## bowman_77

garrickt said:


> Hi everyone, just got invited onto the staff. I'll be shooting as much as I can in southern WI this summer. Look forward to shooting for Team Xtreme.


Welcome aboard...The names Joe.


----------



## SlinginZ7

garrickt said:


> Hi everyone, just got invited onto the staff. I'll be shooting as much as I can in southern WI this summer. Look forward to shooting for Team Xtreme.


Welcome! I'm Chris. There's a great group of guys here and Mark makes a great product. You won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Welcome*



garrickt said:


> Hi everyone, just got invited onto the staff. I'll be shooting as much as I can in southern WI this summer. Look forward to shooting for Team Xtreme.


Welcome to Team Xtreme.....


----------



## fishcatcher

welcome aboard garrickt. great bunch of folks on here.

Bill here btw.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> just doing some searching to fig out how I wanna build my linear press :shade:


Joe i build my from this thread. only thing i change is the way the finger mount. i have to take a pic of it when i get home. i've been in wisconsin for two weeks now lol

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1154537


----------



## icefishur96

garrickt said:


> Hi everyone, just got invited onto the staff. I'll be shooting as much as I can in southern WI this summer. Look forward to shooting for Team Xtreme.


Welcome aboard, I'm Jeremy!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

joe are u going to shoot the state field shoot in savannah coming upp?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> Joe i build my from this thread. only thing i change is the way the finger mount. i have to take a pic of it when i get home. i've been in wisconsin for two weeks now lol
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1154537


I know what I wanna build.....just need to find the fingers to do it. That the only thing holdin me back at the moment


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> joe are u going to shoot the state field shoot in savannah coming upp?


Most likely not. I morn. dont shoot field rounds.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hiya fellas. Welcome aboard garrickt.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hiya fellas. Welcome aboard garrickt.


Hello Toby


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hello Toby


Hiya Joe. Get out to shoot at all this weekend?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hiya Joe. Get out to shoot at all this weekend?


Just a lil on saturady. Went this afternoon and shot at the club with the Dren LD set up as a Hunting rig. Shot great. Shoot with the hunting set up just to practice on judging yardage. 

Had to do some work on the C4 again. Had to take 2 twist out of the right yoke to get the Idealer wheel to get the rest of the lean out. So all is good now.


----------



## bowman_77

Also been doing alot of research on building me a press.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Also been doing alot of research on building me a press.


Sounds good bud. We shot Saturday at a local club. Kim shot one down, and I shot two up. One of my cousins shredded the course coming in at 18 up.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sounds good bud. We shot Saturday at a local club. Kim shot one down, and I shot two up. One of my cousins shredded the course coming in at 18 up.:mg:


Good shooting guys...and 18 up is smokin


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Good shooting guys...and 18 up is smokin


No doubt! Two of my other cousins shot in the same group as him, and one of them came in 6 up which is pretty good. They said it was automatic there for a while the way he was pounding the 12 rings.


----------



## bowman_77

C-ya Toby im off to catch a few ZZZZZ.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Joe...have a good night.


----------



## bowman_77

Morning all


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> just doing some searching to fig out how I wanna build my linear press :shade:


build 2 if you want man


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sounds good bud. We shot Saturday at a local club. Kim shot one down, and I shot two up. One of my cousins shredded the course coming in at 18 up.:mg:


good shooting to both of you


----------



## treeman65

icefishur96 said:


> Bought me a new gun today...Marlin 17HMR Model 917 VS with a BSA Sweet 17 scope!! Going gopher hunting in the am!


you will love it. I have a rifle and pistol in the 17 hmr and they are a blast.
rifle has the bull barrel and trigger work done it is a tack driver.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> I know what I wanna build.....just need to find the fingers to do it. That the only thing holdin me back at the moment


i just cut my own out of 1/2 thick flat bar. had some of it laying in the garage 3 X 1/2. i use the blue print of the thread i posted earlier. then again you don't have a torch or plasma cutter do you? that's what holding you back i guess. sorry


----------



## treeman65

garrickt said:


> Hi everyone, just got invited onto the staff. I'll be shooting as much as I can in southern WI this summer. Look forward to shooting for Team Xtreme.


welcome to the staff.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> hahhahahahhah big move to your own "SPECIAL" class
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously where ya movin 2?


Well after alot of debating and support from friends I decided to go to semi-pro. I shot the VA state asa qualifer yesterday and was pleased with my first go at it.I shot a 383 on 40 targets on a range far harder than anything I have ever shot before.The highest open score I have heard of so far was a 387.
I really believe if you shoot center 10 in this class that you can compete with these guys.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> build 2 if you want man


I am lookin at diff finger pat. now and I have to find someone to make them for me.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> i just cut my own out of 1/2 thick flat bar. had some of it laying in the garage 3 X 1/2. i use the blue print of the thread i posted earlier. then again you don't have a torch or plasma cutter do you? that's what holding you back i guess. sorry


Thats right.....Going to talk to a few places on wendsday. I have the diagram. I also sent it to a buddy to see what he could come up with.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Well after alot of debating and support from friends I decided to go to semi-pro. I shot the VA state asa qualifer yesterday and was pleased with my first go at it.I shot a 383 on 40 targets on a range far harder than anything I have ever shot before.The highest open score I have heard of so far was a 387.
> I really believe if you shoot center 10 in this class that you can compete with these guys.


Good shooting again buddy.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> Well after alot of debating and support from friends I decided to go to semi-pro. I shot the VA state asa qualifer yesterday and was pleased with my first go at it.I shot a 383 on 40 targets on a range far harder than anything I have ever shot before.The highest open score I have heard of so far was a 387.
> I really believe if you shoot center 10 in this class that you can compete with these guys.


good shootin james


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Well after alot of debating and support from friends I decided to go to semi-pro. I shot the VA state asa qualifer yesterday and was pleased with my first go at it.I shot a 383 on 40 targets on a range far harder than anything I have ever shot before.The highest open score I have heard of so far was a 387.
> I really believe if you shoot center 10 in this class that you can compete with these guys.


good shooting James. I set up a Strother and shoot it for the first time yesterday and I think its a keeper:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Well after alot of debating and support from friends I decided to go to semi-pro. I shot the VA state asa qualifer yesterday and was pleased with my first go at it.I shot a 383 on 40 targets on a range far harder than anything I have ever shot before.The highest open score I have heard of so far was a 387.
> I really believe if you shoot center 10 in this class that you can compete with these guys.


Great job James!!


----------



## bowman_77

whats up peeps


----------



## RattleSnake1

Not much Joe; how about you?


----------



## bowman_77

just hanging at the FH bout ready to crash.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I was thinking I might head off to the rack soon myself.


----------



## bowman_77

Im headed there now. Have a good one Toby.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

whats everybody up to i was headed to sleep then the girlfriend woke me up telling me there was tornado warnings out so now im wide awake lol


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> whats everybody up to i was headed to sleep then the girlfriend woke me up telling me there was tornado warnings out so now im wide awake lol


whever have you been .... Georgia was under one just about all day yesterday.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i knew we were under a watch most of the day but last nite we had 2 touch down about ten miles down the road so


----------



## bowman_77

Dang it man. Yall get a lot of damage.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

nah it wasnt bad........... bump it back up cant be letting this be on page 2


----------



## corpralbarn

on sunday we had 3 warnings and one touchdown. flooding was horrible.


----------



## treeman65

hey girls whats up


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> hey girls whats up


whats up miss


----------



## bowman_77

hey all


----------



## RattleSnake1

Sup ya'll? I see that PANSY Tom finally decided to show up. :brick: :set1_rolf2: How ya been Tom?


----------



## bowman_77

Hello Toby


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sup ya'll? I see that PANSY Tom finally decided to show up. :brick: :set1_rolf2: How ya been Tom?


What's up....PUTZ!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hello Toby





12 rings only said:


> What's up....PUTZ!!!


Hey fellas. Tom you get a bird yet or what??


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey fellas. Tom you get a bird yet or what??


Yeah what up with that there Tom


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey fellas. Tom you get a bird yet or what??


Ain't been due to weather and work...but i'm goin in the morning!! I got 4 located!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Ain't been due to weather and work...but i'm goin in the morning!! I got 4 located!!


Good luck buddy.....when does the season go out.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom that guys named you sent me dont make them. He got the letter from LCA also.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Ain't been due to weather and work...but i'm goin in the morning!! I got 4 located!!


You weren't affected by any of that flooding were ya? I still think you SHOULD have whacked that dumb one the first day!:der:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah what up with that there Tom


Check above post.......


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Check above post.......


I see it


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You weren't affected by any of that flooding were ya? I still think you SHOULD have whacked that dumb one the first day!:der:


Got about 3.5 inches, flooding locally in the creeks, and YES i should have smoked his azz!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Tom that guys named you sent me dont make them. He got the letter from LCA also.


You talking about your press Joe? Sootballs on here used to make an awesome press until LCA wanted to sue him. The lawyers say he's good to go, but he said LCA is still trying to scare him. The sad part is he built his press BEFORE the EZ debuted! He's now reworking the design so they can't touch him.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom that guys named you sent me dont make them. He got the letter from LCA also.


At one time he had some for sale...maybe the letter had something to do with it.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You talking about your press Joe? Sootballs on here used to make an awesome press until LCA wanted to sue him. The lawyers say he's good to go, but he said LCA is still trying to scare him. The sad part is he built his press BEFORE the EZ debuted! He's now reworking the design so they can't touch him.


Yeah...I seen his prees and it does look good. I and going to build one alot like that. I have a buddy that working on some fingers for me. Hell h e might even build the press too. Plus I found some finger on here they should ship some time this week. So maybe here in the next few weeks I will have a Nice Linear with less then $ 200 in it.


----------



## bowman_77

This is what I am wanting.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1195127


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> This is what I am wanting.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1195127


That's a nice looking press there Joe. The thing I liked about Jim's (Sootballs) press was that he made attachments to make it a draw board/hooter shooter, and one that would allow you to attach it to the drop hitch on your truck!:mg: :thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's a nice looking press there Joe. The thing I liked about Jim's (Sootballs) press was that he made attachments to make it a draw board/hooter shooter, and one that would allow you to attach it to the drop hitch on your truck!:mg: :thumb:


cant beat that.


----------



## RattleSnake1

It was official last night; Kim has now won 3 of 4 shoots we've been to this year, and we're still waiting for the results on the fourth so I'm thinking she'll go 4 for 4. She's actually starting to think about shooting from the men's stakes for more of a challenge.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> It was official last night; Kim has now won 3 of 4 shoots we've been to this year, and we're still waiting for the results on the fourth so I'm thinking she'll go 4 for 4. She's actually starting to think about shooting from the men's stakes for more of a challenge.


Thats what Im talking about. Congrats Kim.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Ain't been due to weather and work...but i'm goin in the morning!! I got 4 located!!


Tom where is the turkey????


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Thats what Im talking about. Congrats Kim.


Thank you!! I think I am going to shoot in the guys next week


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> It was official last night; Kim has now won 3 of 4 shoots we've been to this year, and we're still waiting for the results on the fourth so I'm thinking she'll go 4 for 4. She's actually starting to think about shooting from the men's stakes for more of a challenge.


good shooting Kim:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> It was official last night; Kim has now won 3 of 4 shoots we've been to this year, and we're still waiting for the results on the fourth so I'm thinking she'll go 4 for 4. She's actually starting to think about shooting from the men's stakes for more of a challenge.


great shooting


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> great shooting


What's crappenin James?


----------



## treeman65

not much getting ready to sit thru a trainning class all day:thumbs_do


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> not much getting ready to sit thru a trainning class all day:thumbs_do


I have to do them on a reg bases and that does suck.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Oh manukey: I can remember those; I always had to fight the jello-neck head bob thing during those!:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh manukey: I can remember those; I always had to fight the jello-neck head bob thing during those!:chortle:


dumbest thing I have heard of take a class to learn how to look up answers online for the test instead of learning the material.dahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guy I traded my Carter choc. add. for a like new Evoletion today. Do yall know how to change the springs out.


----------



## corpralbarn

I dont know. Why dont ya send it to me so I can "borrow" :teeth: it. maybe i can figure it out lol


----------



## bowman_77

corpralbarn said:


> I dont know. Why dont ya send it to me so I can "borrow" :teeth: it. maybe i can figure it out lol


be happy to as soon as I get the 175 in the mail for it :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

Never mind I figured it out.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> be happy to as soon as I get the 175 in the mail for it :teeth:


I misread that....you can download the instructions from Carter's website Joe.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I misread that....you can download the instructions from Carter's website Joe.:wink:


I found them Thanks Toby


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I misread that....you can download the instructions from Carter's website Joe.:wink:


I dont really know why I traded, Its not like I needed it. I just got the 3 finger Truball HT and Love it. The more I shoot it the more I like it. Now I have 4 BT releases. Now I have to find another hunting release.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I dont really know why I traded, Its not like I needed it. I just got the 3 finger Truball HT and Love it. The more I shoot it the more I like it. Now I have 4 BT releases. Now I have to find another hunting release.


Most people just pick one Joe. Why would have 4 anyway? You're almost like some of those women with the purse and shoes thing!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey WDMJR3DBOWGUY; do you have questions on the Xtreme stabs? Feel free to fire away if you do.:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

TOM? Where is the Turkey???


----------



## APAnTN

Admiral Vixen said:


> TOM? Where is the Turkey???


only turkey Tom is going to see is the one while he is looking in the mirror


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Most people just pick one Joe. Why would have 4 anyway? You're almost like some of those women with the purse and shoes thing!:mg: :chortle:


And that would be the HT that I am shooting.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> only turkey Tom is going to see is the one while he is looking in the mirror


:darkbeer::darkbeer::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> And that would be the HT that I am shooting.


joe I can tell you that you will like the ht better than the evultion for sure.
the evo will be good for a couple then it will go off crazy.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> joe I can tell you that you will like the ht better than the evultion for sure.
> the evo will be good for a couple then it will go off crazy.



i was thinkgin about getting one of the hts looked at evo but got to shoot a ht at augusta and i liked it alot


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i was thinkgin about getting one of the hts looked at evo but got to shoot a ht at augusta and i liked it alot


Thats where I picked up mine at. I really like it. they are worth every penny.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Thats where I picked up mine at. I really like it. they are worth every penny.


yeah i shot it on the last couple of targets one of the guys on my target had one and shot it and liked it


----------



## garrickt

New stab is on the way! Can't wait to get it on the bow and start shooting with it.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> TOM? Where is the Turkey???


DAMIFIKNOW.....................:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> only turkey Tom is going to see is the one while he is looking in the mirror


Remind me to feed you 2-3 pitchers of :darkbeer: the nite before London!!


----------



## bowman_77

whats up folks


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> whats up folks


Been to the range this eve...got the sight dialed in pretty good, a little hot at short range but levels out to 60.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Been to the range this eve...got the sight dialed in pretty good, a little hot at short range but levels out to 60.


Yeah....UNTIL you get the Astro Flight on it; then you'll have to start all over again!:chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Been to the range this eve...got the sight dialed in pretty good, a little hot at short range but levels out to 60.


Knock on wood, I beleave I have all of mine problems worked out also. I pulled her out today and she shot really well. I didnt have to adjust anyting for the 1st time in a while. Just hope it stays that way. I have a 2 day state title shoot this weekend. I will most likely shoot both ranges on sat. tho.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah....UNTIL you get the Astro Flight on it; then you'll have to start all over again!:chortle:


What problem to have....it could be alot worse.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> What problem to have....it could be alot worse.


No doubt....I bet if Joe put Astro on the C4; he'd have to turn the bow down some.:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Knock on wood, I beleave I have all of mine problems worked out also. I pulled her out today and she shot really well. I didnt have to adjust anyting for the 1st time in a while. Just hope it stays that way. I have a 2 day state title shoot this weekend. I will most likely shoot both ranges on sat. tho.


That's good Joe...Good luck in the shoot!! I like to shoot on sunday in those state shoots....you know where your standing when the dust settles.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> No doubt....I bet if Joe put Astro on the C4; he'd have to turn the bow down some.:mg:


I know he would!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's good Joe...Good luck in the shoot!! I like to shoot on sunday in those state shoots....you know where your standing when the dust settles.


Yeah but sunday is mommy day.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah but sunday is mommy day.


Yep...and gotta keep mama happy or it's bad karma.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeah but sunday is mommy day.


I didn't mean this sunday. I'm not doing nuthin unless "mahdrea" approves it!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep...and gotta keep mama happy or it's bad karma.:wink:


"Karma" would be the least of my problems!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep...and gotta keep mama happy or it's bad karma.:wink:


Thats right. She know I have the shoot but dont know I might shoot them both on sat. I stay home and bug her that day....... It wouldnt take long before she told me to leave.:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> TOM? Where is the Turkey???


Toby knows where my birds are.... To make a long story short, i had a good bird working HOT. He just got to where i was going a little quicker than i expected, so when i jumped him up, i swung to lead him a tat and when i sent the #5s headin his way...i Killed a 14 inch poplar!!! It's funny now but boy i was pissed!!! at the time!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Thats right. She know I have the shoot but dont know I might shoot them both on sat. I stay home and bug her that day....... It wouldnt take long before she told me to leave.:teeth:


Every now and then I get on Kimmi's nerves enough for her to say "just go do something....get the hell outta here! SHEESH!" :set1_rolf2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Toby knows where my birds are.... To make a long story short, i had a good bird working HOT. He just got to where i was going a little quicker than i expected, so when i jumped him up, i swung to lead him a tat and when i sent the #5s headin his way...i Killed a 14 inch poplar!!! It's funny now but boy i was pissed!!! at the time!!


Tom's bird hunting adventures were sounding like Homer's Odyssey today on phone!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Toby knows where my birds are.... To make a long story short, i had a good bird working HOT. He just got to where i was going a little quicker than i expected, so when i jumped him up, i swung to lead him a tat and when i sent the #5s headin his way...i Killed a 14 inch poplar!!! It's funny now but boy i was pissed!!! at the time!!


Do you shoot a single shot or what. Might need to have a follow up shot too....But I know nothing about them birds. LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> tom's bird hunting adventures were sounding like homer's odyssey today on phone!:mg: :roflmao:


doh!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> doh!!!!


The way it sounded to me; it was like you got hung up and busted more times in one day than I ever have in a whole season! :doh: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

Also sound like he need one of them there repeater guns. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Also sound like he need one of them there repeater guns. :set1_rolf2:


I think he actually has one Joe, but perhaps he needs an INSTRUCTION manual to use it properly!:dontknow:

I'm gonna get a TO for that one...lol :mg: Here Tom!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

Toby and Tom so what is it with the astro flight string. what makes them faster them the other string material.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Also sound like he need one of them there repeater guns. :set1_rolf2:



835 with a custom choke..she will hold 5 - 3 1/2 shells. Damn bird jumped up at 50 yards and was flying into the woods.



RattleSnake1 said:


> I think he actually has one Joe, but perhaps he needs an INSTRUCTION manual to use it properly!:dontknow:
> 
> 
> No instructions needed.
> 
> I'm gonna get a TO for that one...lol :mg: Here Tom!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


I got your brick there pal!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Toby and Tom so what is it with the astro flight string. what makes them faster them the other string material.


Thinner over all dia. and a MAX strand count of 16. Super tough and it will not stretch!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thinner over all dia. and a MAX strand count of 16. Super tough and it will not stretch!!


With the lower stand count is it as strong as a say 20-22 strand count string.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> The way it sounded to me; it was like you got hung up and busted more times in one day than I ever have in a whole season! :doh: :chortle:


There was three more birds on that farm than i thought were there...so i was bound to get busted by one of them.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> With the lower stand count is it as strong as a say 20-22 strand count string.


Lets put it this way, my Spirals have a pretty hard back wall from the ONE post on the cam with the old strings, NOW it feels like there is dual limb stops on my bow...strong wouldn't begin to describe how the Astro is...it won't move, peep stays put, just one incredible string material. Ron knows how to build them too!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Lets put it this way, my Spirals have a pretty hard back wall from the ONE post on the cam with the old strings, NOW it feels like there is dual limb stops on my bow...strong wouldn't begin to describe how the Astro is...it won't move, peep stays put, just one incredible string material. Ron knows how to build them too!!


sound good. What did you pick up 7-8 fps or so


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys I am thinking about selling my Reezen and get me a Monster 7. But cant make my mind up.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> sound good. What did you pick up 7-8 fps or so


The Burner IBOs at 340, i tuned it to get 348 with the 8125 BCY...The Astro jumped it up to 351 with a slightly short draw length. I'm going to be shooting a 410 grain ACC through it for hunting, i'm guessing @ 330+ or so.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> With the lower stand count is it as strong as a say 20-22 strand count string.


According to Ron; the finished string strength even with only 16 strands is around 2,048 lbs. I would say that's more than strong enough, and not only will it give you speed, but the shot is also softer feeling even though the back wall couldn't be any more solid. It's an incredible material to say the least.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> The Burner IBOs at 340, i tuned it to get 348 with the 8125 BCY...The Astro jumped it up to 351 with a slightly short draw length. I'm going to be shooting a 410 grain ACC through it for hunting, i'm guessing @ 330+ or so.


351 that smokin fast.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys I am thinking about selling my Reezen and get me a Monster 7. But cant make my mind up.


Do yourself a favor and shoot a Destroyer 350 if you're looking for speed AND shootability! :thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys I am thinking about selling my Reezen and get me a Monster 7. But cant make my mind up.


I'd keep the 7.0 if it were me....


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> According to Ron; the finished string strength even with only 16 strands is around 2,048 lbs. I would say that's more than strong enough, and not only will it give you speed, but the shot is also softer feeling even though the back wall couldn't be any more solid. It's an incredible material to say the least.:wink:


Will be placing an order soon real soon. :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Do yourself a favor and shoot a Destroyer 350 if you're looking for speed AND shootability! :thumb:


Or a Burner...sorry Toby i had to!! LOL 

Joe the draw curve on the Monster is like catchin Tobys bricks launched from a howitzer!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Or a Burner...sorry Toby i had to!! LOL
> 
> Joe the draw curve on the Monster is like catchin Tobys bricks launched from a howitzer!!


Yeah whatever Tom. As far as the draw curve...I AGREE, and heaven forbid you ever have to let down. Say goodbye to your shoulder!:chortle: One other thing I hated about the Monsters was how top heavy they are; they feel like they have a 30 inch stab out in front of them!


BTW...when are you pukes going to get MSN Live Messenger or something sheesh!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Or a Burner...sorry Toby i had to!! LOL
> 
> Joe the draw curve on the Monster is like catchin Tobys bricks launched from a howitzer!!


I know the 6 and the xlr8 are but the 7 is suppost to be a lot smoother. I shot the 6 yesterday that a buddy has and another buddy just ordered a 7 and they both said it wasnt as bad. I guess I need to go and shoot it..Like I said I was thinking.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Do yourself a favor and shoot a Destroyer 350 if you're looking for speed AND shootability! :thumb:


We dont have any dealers in the area that sells them.


----------



## treeman65

what are you ladies up too


----------



## RattleSnake1

HEY!!!:mg: I see the BTimp2: is in da house! WASSSSUP James?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> BTW...when are you pukes going to get MSN Live Messenger or something sheesh!:wink:


I cant be on them at work. I just had a buddy get caned for being on face book and a messenger.:thumbs_do


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> what are you ladies up too


what up


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I know the 6 and the xlr8 are but the 7 is suppost to be a lot smoother. I shot the 6 yesterday that a buddy has and another buddy just ordered a 7 and they both said it wasnt as bad. I guess I need to go and shoot it..*Like I said I was thinking.*


You didn't hurt yourself did you??? :mg:  I'm sorry Joe...I just couldn't resist!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

Hey Toby :brick: LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Toby :brick: LOL


Don't be messin with my bricks Joe! :brick: Back at ya!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah whatever Tom. As far as the draw curve...I AGREE, and heaven forbid you ever have to let down. Say goodbye to your shoulder!:chortle: One other thing I hated about the Monsters was how top heavy they are; they feel like they have a 30 inch stab out in front of them!
> 
> 
> BTW...when are you pukes going to get MSN Live Messenger or something sheesh!:wink:


If i had that...my post count would suffer!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> If i had that...my post count would suffer!! lol


*SPAMMER!*:set1_rolf2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> what are you ladies up too


Well let's see; telling Joe about a new string material, trying to get him away from that M word bow company, and hearing about Tom's trainwreck of a turkey season. Did I miss anything?? :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Toby :brick: LOL





RattleSnake1 said:


> Don't be messin with my bricks Joe! :brick: Back at ya!


Oh my...here we go!! I'm outta here, mite try to sneak out for an hour before work and hunt across the road!! Have a good one guys!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Yeah sure...RUN you COWARD...RUN!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> *SPAMMER!*:set1_rolf2:


It's MR. SALESMAN thank you very much!! No leg humpin here!!:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah sure...RUN you COWARD...RUN!:wink:


Scared of Kimmi i am....You, HELL 2 DA NO!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

had a small storm roll thru and tear up some crap


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well let's see; telling Joe about a new string material, trying to get him away from that M word bow company, and hearing about Tom's trainwreck of a turkey season. Did I miss anything?? :chortle:


Muh huh!!:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> It's MR. SALESMAN thank you very much!! No leg humpin here!!:teeth:


Ummmm...Yeah...RIIIIIIIIIGHT!:bs:  :spit:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> had a small storm roll thru and tear up some crap


No chasin crack hos with the truck tonite huh!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> had a small storm roll thru and tear up some crap


Storms are JOB SECURITY for James. It's gotta suck being out in that all the time though.:tsk:


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> ummmm...yeah...riiiiiiiiight!:bs:  :spit: :roflmao:


go sit by your dish....


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> No chasin crack hos with the truck tonite huh!! lol


He's already got them all rounded up in the bucket to move them to a new corner.:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

alright guys. im out hear for the night..Yall have fun and James have a good evening at work .


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> go sit by your dish....


CATCH!:brick:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Joe...have a good one.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> CATCH!:brick:


MISSED ME Have a good one fellas. OH yeah....YouR in TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shade::darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

I don't typically miss....unlike some people I know that like to kill trees!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Muh huh!!:shade:


m m m m m m rules


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> m m m m m m rules


James! The crack is for the hos NOT YOU!:doh: :tsk:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> m m m m m m rules


I don't like the peanut M&M"S but the plain ones are delish!!! Don't eat the pink ones TOM!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Toby knows where my birds are.... To make a long story short, i had a good bird working HOT. He just got to where i was going a little quicker than i expected, so when i jumped him up, i swung to lead him a tat and when i sent the #5s headin his way...i Killed a 14 inch poplar!!! It's funny now but boy i was pissed!!! at the time!!


I see you shoot a gun like you shoot a bow



RattleSnake1 said:


> Do yourself a favor and shoot a Destroyer 350 if you're looking for speed AND shootability! :thumb:


then when you really want some speed pick up a OMEN :shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> I see you shoot a gun like you shoot a bow
> 
> 
> 
> then when you really want some speed pick up a OMEN :shade:


:mg: Wow Tom....sounds like YOU have been called out. The London smackdown should get pretty interesting.:wink:

OMEN...MONSTER...isn't that like the chicken or the egg debate??:set1_rolf2:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: Wow Tom....sounds like YOU have been called out. The London smackdown should get pretty interesting.:wink:
> 
> OMEN...MONSTER...isn't that like the chicken or the egg debate??:set1_rolf2:


I sell them both and I choose the OMEN


----------



## 08toxikshooter

got me a truball ht3 on the way


----------



## treeman65

get the best stab back on top


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> got me a truball ht3 on the way


You gonna like it.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I sell them both and I choose the OMEN


Let me kow when the OMEN shoots 11 fps over IBO.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't typically miss....unlike some people I know that like to kill trees!:mg: :chortle:


And you have never missed a bird.....At least i left a mark on something.:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> I don't like the peanut M&M"S but the plain ones are delish!!! Don't eat the pink ones TOM!!!!


I don't do....pink


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I don't do....pink


not what I heard.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I don't do....pink





treeman65 said:


> not what I heard.


Hmmmmm...I think I'll just leave that one alone. :zip:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmm...I think I'll just leave that one alone. :zip:


yeah but I heard if it is pink and has lacy that you have no problem wearing it.ukey:ukey:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> I don't like the peanut M&M"S but the plain ones are delish!!! Don't eat the pink ones TOM!!!!


the coconut one were even better.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> yeah but I heard if it is pink and has lacy that you have no problem wearing it.ukey:ukey:


I think you're talking to Tom because the door don't swing that way in this house you sick FREAK!:mg: :brick: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think you're talking to Tom because the door don't swing that way in this house you sick FREAK!:mg: :brick: :chortle:


easy there killer or I will change things in the package that I am shipping to you monday.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> easy there killer or I will change things in the package that I am shipping to you monday.


LOL...Okay. I'll behave, but this is news to me.:twitch: :dontknow:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning Xtreme ZOO!!! :shade: Humm not sure if we got snow last night or what? :confused3:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning Xtreme ZOO!!! :shade: Humm not sure if we got snow last night or what? :confused3:


good morning to you too.YOU KEEP THE SNOW its already 80 here this morning.:shade:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> good morning to you too.YOU KEEP THE SNOW its already 80 here this morning.:shade:


How about you eat a spoon of shut the H up!!! lol Yuck I went out to shop and got back into the house!! Furnace is running.:angry: R U Shooting today?


----------



## fishcatcher

we only got a little bit of snow in cameron last night and this morning. still snowing though :thumbs_do


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Let me kow when the OMEN shoots 11 fps over IBO.


They underrated the speed on the Burners so their diehard fans would be so happy when they get over the ratting lol. Oh yea who cares what the ibo spec says I like what the crony says:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> They underrated the speed on the Burners so their diehard fans would be so happy when they get over the ratting lol. Oh yea who cares what the ibo spec says I like what the crony says:shade:


WELL??? How fast is it then? I'm going to call MAN LAW on this one and say it's :bs: without PICS! :chortle:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning Xtremers!!


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> WELL??? How fast is it then? I'm going to call MAN LAW on this one and say it's :bs: without PICS! :chortle:


Ill have to get some pics of a chrony reading on my omen next week. Ive setup a 29/60 that hit 355 and a 30/70 that hit 365 both was simple setups I didnt take the time to try to tweak more speed from them:wink: oh yea mine is a 28/57 that hits 340. I wonder how much they would gain with the new string material


----------



## Admiral Vixen

APAnTN said:


> Ill have to get some pics of a chrony reading on my omen next week. Ive setup a 29/60 that hit 355 and a 30/70 that hit 365 both was simple setups I didnt take the time to try to tweak more speed from them:wink: oh yea mine is a 28/57 that hits 340. I wonder how much they would gain with the new string material


Hey how about 25/58??? Please let me know. But they told me speed isn't everything. It's the X's that count. I am so confused now!!:shade:

Happy Mothers Day to all you guys wives!!!

Are you sending the invitation Monday James?? LOL


----------



## APAnTN

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey how about 25/58??? Please let me know. But they told me speed isn't everything. It's the X's that count. I am so confused now!!:shade:
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all you guys wives!!!
> 
> Are you sending the invitation Monday James?? LOL


The speed bows today are very very accurate folks say a fast miss is still a miss well a slow miss is a miss too lol. I like the advantage in the woods with a speed bow in my hand simply because you have more room for error in judging distance. I setup one pin dead on at 30 yards with my bow and will not have to aim of a 10 ring out to 40 yards I love that for hunting. As for the speed at 25/58 the Omen only goes down to 25.5 i did however set one up the other day at 26/51 and was getting 310 out of it I cant remember the exact arrow weight but it was more than 5 grain per pound


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> Ill have to get some pics of a chrony reading on my omen next week. Ive setup a 29/60 that hit 355 and a 30/70 that hit 365 both was simple setups I didnt take the time to try to tweak more speed from them:wink: oh yea mine is a 28/57 that hits 340.* I wonder how much they would gain with the new string material?*


That is an interesting question right there Mark, and I would be curious as well. I'll send you a PM though in regards to it, and I'll tell you a secret here. I know for a fact that someone in the tech dept. at PSE referred a couple people to Extreme for new strings if that tells you anything.:wink: 
I know the Omens and Monsters are fast, but regardless of who makes them; I would NEVER trust the "preloaded" limbs. I think they are destined for premature failure or wear, but that's just MO.


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> That is an interesting question right there Mark, and I would be curious as well. I'll send you a PM though in regards to it, and I'll tell you a secret here. I know for a fact that someone in the tech dept. at PSE referred a couple people to Extreme for new strings if that tells you anything.:wink:
> I know the Omens and Monsters are fast, but regardless of who makes them; I would NEVER trust the "preloaded" limbs. I think they are destined for premature failure or wear, but that's just MO.


If you think about all limbs are preloaded some are just more than others lol these limbs from gordon glass have proven themselves to be very durable


----------



## garrickt

First shoot with the Xtreme stab, topped my personal best by 22 points. I shot a 297/330, not pro level yet but should get me into the MAC championship in August.
I was very impressed not only with the performance, but also the quality workmanship of my stabilizer.
Thanks Mark, I am very happy to be a part of your team!


----------



## bowman_77

Well guys I shot in the GBAA State Spring Turkey Champianship this weekend and brought home 3rd place. Not my best score and not my worst either. I shot 389 for the weekend. So heres another great finish for the Xtreme Team. :teeth:


----------



## bowman_77

garrickt said:


> First shoot with the Xtreme stab, topped my personal best by 22 points. I shot a 297/330, not pro level yet but should get me into the MAC championship in August.
> I was very impressed not only with the performance, but also the quality workmanship of my stabilizer.
> Thanks Mark, I am very happy to be a part of your team!


Congrats on your new peronal best.


----------



## bowman_77

ok guys here is the link to my press I built. Well its almost finished. Just need a few more small items.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1214730


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> ok guys here is the link to my press I built. Well its almost finished. Just need a few more small items.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1214730


looks good man


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> looks good man


Thanks


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> ok guys here is the link to my press I built. Well its almost finished. Just need a few more small items.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1214730


The press looks good Joe. Congrats too on the 3rd place!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> well guys i shot in the gbaa state spring turkey champianship this weekend and brought home 3rd place. Not my best score and not my worst either. I shot 389 for the weekend. So heres another great finish for the xtreme team. :teeth:


congrats joe!!


----------



## APAnTN

garrickt said:


> First shoot with the Xtreme stab, topped my personal best by 22 points. I shot a 297/330, not pro level yet but should get me into the MAC championship in August.
> I was very impressed not only with the performance, but also the quality workmanship of my stabilizer.
> Thanks Mark, I am very happy to be a part of your team!





bowman_77 said:


> Well guys I shot in the GBAA State Spring Turkey Champianship this weekend and brought home 3rd place. Not my best score and not my worst either. I shot 389 for the weekend. So heres another great finish for the Xtreme Team. :teeth:


congrats to you and garrickt on some good shooting over the weekend



bowman_77 said:


> ok guys here is the link to my press I built. Well its almost finished. Just need a few more small items.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1214730


looks good Joe


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> The press looks good Joe. Congrats too on the 3rd place!





Admiral Vixen said:


> congrats joe!!





APAnTN said:


> congrats to you and garrickt on some good shooting over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> looks good Joe


Thanks guys and Miss Kim :teeth:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys I shot in the GBAA State Spring Turkey Champianship this weekend and brought home 3rd place. Not my best score and not my worst either. I shot 389 for the weekend. So heres another great finish for the Xtreme Team. :teeth:


congrats buddy good job with the come back after the 1st half.


----------



## treeman65

garrickt said:


> First shoot with the Xtreme stab, topped my personal best by 22 points. I shot a 297/330, not pro level yet but should get me into the MAC championship in August.
> I was very impressed not only with the performance, but also the quality workmanship of my stabilizer.
> Thanks Mark, I am very happy to be a part of your team!


good shooting


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> congrats buddy good job with the come back after the 1st half.


Thanks James


----------



## bowman_77

back to page 1


----------



## garrickt

Thanks for the kind words all. It was my second shoot with the new bow and fifth overall. I am getting more comfortable at each shoot. I was thinking of taking up golf again but this is way too much fun so I am going to work on improving at each shoot this year then possibly move up to open next year.


----------



## bowman_77

garrickt said:


> Thanks for the kind words all. It was my second shoot with the new bow and fifth overall. I am getting more comfortable at each shoot. I was thinking of taking up golf again but this is way too much fun so I am going to work on improving at each shoot this year then possibly move up to open next year.


Just take your time. The most important thing is to have fun.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

anybody have a ht3 that they can take a picture of the dial under the head where the spring is where i can figure out the right way to put it back in


----------



## RattleSnake1

08toxikshooter said:


> anybody have a ht3 that they can take a picture of the dial under the head where the spring is where i can figure out the right way to put it back in


I think Joe has one...I'm sure he'll help ya out if he does.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think Joe has one...I'm sure he'll help ya out if he does.


let me see what I can do. I dont have my camera but it will be by a phone pic


----------



## bowman_77

Josh what is it your needing to see.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Josh what is it your needing to see.


nevermind joe i figured it out i was trying to flip the speed dial just couldnt figure it out how to get it back together but i figured it out lol


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> nevermind joe i figured it out i was trying to flip the speed dial just couldnt figure it out how to get it back together but i figured it out lol


Good deal


----------



## 12 rings only

Well, what can we get stirred up tonite!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

Joe, did you get the txt about the 'Bird" :shade:


----------



## bowman_77

Here is what I got with the help of the Xtreme stabs this weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe, did you get the txt about the 'Bird" :shade:


Oh yeah that was funny right there. lol




And 











OUCH


----------



## RattleSnake1

The "bird" gave me a good laugh too, but I agree with Joe. OUCH!ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

I paper tuned the C4 again today and it tuned out at 13/16.....before when we set it there it wouldnt tune out. I am guessin cause of the idealer wheel lean I had. I didnt get to shoot it much but did out to 20 yrds. I will see where and what it does tomorrow afternoon after work. I just hope it shoots and I dont have to make any more adjustments to it. Its getting old fast.

I will be ordering something for it here in a few days.........but I think Tom and Toby knows what it will be.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> I paper tuned the C4 again today and it tuned out at 13/16.....before when we set it there it wouldnt tune out. I am guessin cause of the idealer wheel lean I had. I didnt get to shoot it much but did out to 20 yrds. I will see where and what it does tomorrow afternoon after work. I just hope it shoots and I dont have to make any more adjustments to it. Its getting old fast.
> 
> I will be ordering something for it here in a few days.........but I think Tom and Toby knows what it will be.


Yeah I know what it will be, but I thought I told you to sell that damn thing?:dontknow: :mg: :zip: :spit: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah I know what it will be, but I thought I told you to sell that damn thing?:dontknow: :mg: :zip: :spit: :set1_rolf2:


Joe...i got 2 Hoyts for sale that will fit your draw lenght!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah I know what it will be, but I thought I told you to sell that damn thing?:dontknow: :mg: :zip: :spit: :set1_rolf2:


LOL you did many many times. The funny thing is when its right it shoots great. I have my best finishes with it. But having to adjust it before every shoot is whats driveing me crazy.:frusty::frusty:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe...i got 2 Hoyts for sale that will fit your draw lenght!!


only if one is a AB


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> LOL you did many many times. The funny thing is when its right it shoots great. I have my best finishes with it. But having to adjust it before every shoot is whats driveing me crazy.:frusty::frusty:


That bow would be in the NFL here....meaning Not For Long if I had to resight the dang thing everytime it came out of the case.:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> only if one is a AB


As a matter of fact i will have an "AB" for sale....not mine, but it's a 29 / 70.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> That bow would be in the NFL here....meaning Not For Long if I had to resight the dang thing everytime it came out of the case.:angry:


Its there now..........Jut giving it a few more chances.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> As a matter of fact i will have an "AB" for sale....not mine, but it's a 29 / 70.


LOL I was jokin.....but I do need to go and shoot one to see how I like it.


----------



## bowman_77

Well im off to bed. Yall have a good one.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well im off to bed. Yall have a good one.


C ya Joe.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Well im off to bed. Yall have a good one.


Later Joe...have a good one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

What are doin Tom? Got yourself all tanked up and passed out in front of the computer or what?:faint: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

Good Morning Xtremers


----------



## APAnTN

Joe what is it that you are having troubles with on your bow?


----------



## icefishur96

Mornin Xtremers!! I just made a Facebook page for my shop. Please check it out. Just search J.C. Archery on FB. I will be posting more pics through out the day. Thanks Gang!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> LOL you did many many times. The funny thing is when its right it shoots great. I have my best finishes with it. But having to adjust it before every shoot is whats driveing me crazy.:frusty::frusty:


I dont understand why things keep changing for you.
I know you got good strings and cables on it.
AS long as my sight does not fall apart I have not made an adjustment to either one of mine.
give me a call if it is not right this time.


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> Joe what is it that you are having troubles with on your bow?


Well for one it's a one of those *M* words.:mg: ukey: but other than that nearly every time he takes it out of the case he has basically had to resight it. That thing would have been long gone already here!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well for one it's a one of those *M* words.:mg: ukey: but other than that nearly every time he takes it out of the case he has basically had to resight it. That thing would have been long gone already here!:wink:


:bartstush:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Catch James!!!:brick: :chortle:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i think im gonna like the ht3 i got... havent shot a bow since augusta and got the ht yest so shot about 30 arrows or so to try and get the feel of the release so decided to try and see what would happen with my bow out at 80 yards so walked back to 80 and shot 20 arrows at a paper plate and out of the twenty hit it 16 times i was pretty pumped about that


----------



## RattleSnake1

Are you going to be shooting field rounds? Josh isn't it? I'll run out to run but 80 is pushing it.:der:


----------



## bowman_77

hello folks


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Joe.


----------



## bowman_77

whats going on Toby


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> whats going on Toby


Not much Joe. How about you?


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not much Joe. How about you?


Just got home from fire drill


----------



## RattleSnake1

You didn't singe off your eyebrows or stache did ya? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You didn't singe off your eyebrows or stache did ya? :set1_rolf2:


nope we had Special Operations training ( Dive Team )


----------



## treeman65

you need no diving training suckers swim good


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you need no diving training suckers swim good


so do rocks


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> so do rocks


Oh well played!:clap: You can borrow one of my bricks if ya like Joe.:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

Hey James :brick:






Thanks Toby.......LOL


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hey James :brick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Toby.......LOL


No problem!:thumb: I think James might have a headache in the morning though; that's TWO bricks thus far tonight.:chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> What are doin Tom? Got yourself all tanked up and passed out in front of the computer or what?:faint: :chortle:


Nope...just crashed!!

:brick:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nope...just crashed!!
> 
> :brick:


HEY!:angry: I never said YOU could have any bricks. If that's how ya want to be though.....*CATCH! :brick:* :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> HEY!:angry: I never said YOU could have any bricks. If that's how ya want to be though.....*CATCH! :brick:* :set1_rolf2:


lol Looks like I might need to take :behindsof


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> lol Looks like I might need to take :behindsof


Nah...Tom's a bit of a PANSY:mg:, and it's probably getting past his bed time.:tomato:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nah...Tom's a bit of a PANSY:mg:, and it's probably getting past his bed time.:tomato:


its getting past mine too. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> HEY!:angry: I never said YOU could have any bricks. If that's how ya want to be though.....*CATCH! :brick:* :set1_rolf2:


YOU don't own all the bricks!!



bowman_77 said:


> lol Looks like I might need to take :behindsof


No need, he's just trying to get me started!!

And that's MR. PANSY!!!!!!!!!! :angry: When are you gonna learn!! :doh:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> its getting past mine too. lol


you big wussy


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> YOU don't own all the bricks!!
> 
> 
> 
> No need, he's just trying to get me started!!
> 
> And that's MR. PANSY!!!!!!!!!! :angry: When are you gonna learn!! :doh:


I'm sorry....calling you SIR or MR just don't fit! I thought you worked for a living anyway?


----------



## treeman65

Joe have you ever shot at Lakeview in chester SC?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm sorry....calling you SIR or MR just don't fit! I thought you worked for a living anyway?


You got that right!! :thumbs_do Speaking of work...i have a stupid meeting that will chew up most of my DAY OFF tomorow...so i'm taking thursday off to spite them.:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You got that right!! :thumbs_do Speaking of work...i have a stupid meeting that will chew up most of my DAY OFF tomorow...so i'm taking thursday off to spite them.:shade:


To spite them?? They probably won't even know you're gone!:mg: :spit:


----------



## treeman65

Tom its getting close to time for London are you running scared yet.


----------



## 12 rings only

Toby, remember that KE number i was telling you about....i shot the ACCs through Burner today at the bag, sunk them to the Blazers on the back side!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Tom its getting close to time for London are you running scared yet.


hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Toby, remember that KE number i was telling you about....i shot the ACCs through Burner today at the bag, sunk them to the Blazers on the back side!!


Nice! When are you gonna throw a Trick on one to see what it will do? I can't imagine the damage if they'll fly for ya at those speeds.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> To spite them?? They probably won't even know you're gone!:mg: :spit:


I will when i go back on Friday and the place is a wreck!!:thumbs_do


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Tom its getting close to time for London are you running scared yet.


If he don't get his arse in gear he'll just use the excuse he just had new strings put on being he's showing his female side not making his mind up for colors on the Pro E.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


just have your crispy ready


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nice! When are you gonna throw a Trick on one to see what it will do? I can't imagine the damage if they'll fly for ya at those speeds.


When the shop gets some...or i order them.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


got my shooters card saturday


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> just have your crispy ready


Yours too bro!!:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> When the shop gets some...or i order them.


There are some good deals on them quite often here in the classys. I also want you to keep in mind that any noise you MAY hear from them is BEHIND the arrow not in front.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Yours too bro!!:shade:


plus you can by the first beer at pizzia hut


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> just have your crispy ready





12 rings only said:


> Yours too bro!!:shade:


I could have sworn I remember reading you two were teaming up at London?:dontknow: Either way Mark already called Tom out so the smackdown should get interesting.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> got my shooters card saturday


I'm just gonna register when i get there...still a little undecided on what class, our ASA state qualifier is this weekend, and I have to work. Gonna try to sneak out early Sat and shoot.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I could have sworn I remember reading you two were teaming up at London?:dontknow: Either way Mark already called Tom out so the smackdown should get interesting.


Hey, that's right James...WE are gonna take it to them..Thanks Toby!! Mark don't want any from me.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> plus you can by the first beer at pizzia hut


I ain't gettin near the PH up there!!ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'm just gonna register when i get there...still a little undecided on what class, our ASA state qualifier is this weekend, and I have to work.* Gonna try to sneak out early Sat and shoot.*


Yeah...that will happen. How many times have we heard THAT before?:doh: Tom just never learns!:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'm just gonna register when i get there...still a little undecided on what class, our ASA state qualifier is this weekend, and I have to work. Gonna try to sneak out early Sat and shoot.


just come shoot semi with me


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah...that will happen. How many times have we heard THAT before?:doh: Tom just never learns!:chortle:


Yeah, i know...but i'm still gonna try!!


----------



## treeman65

treeman65 said:


> plus you can by the first beer at pizzia hut


:chicken01::chicken01:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> just come shoot semi with me


Better not, mt time on the rubber deer range has been limited...that's why i'm thinkin K-45!! Oh, i'd better get some fresh batterys for the Leupold!!


----------



## treeman65

might as well shoot seniior eagle


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> :chicken01::chicken01:


Oh...are you gonna step up to the KFC???????????:teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> might as well shoot seniior eagle


And you guys are suppose to be teaming up there?:der: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> might as well shoot seniior eagle


Go bite a hogg in da azz!!! Or i'd say the gal from PH would do just fine!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Go bite a hogg in da azz!!! Or i'd say the gal from PH would do just fine!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


:mg: :zip: :moviecorn


----------



## RattleSnake1

Not to get you guys off track, but James have you read the "Stupidity in Archery thread in the General section yet? I know Tom has but WOW!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> There are some good deals on them quite often here in the classys. I also want you to keep in mind that any noise you MAY hear from them is BEHIND the arrow not in front.:wink:


I'm used to that with the Blazers...


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not to get you guys off track, but James have you read the "Stupidity in Archery thread in the General section yet? I know Tom has but WOW!


no what post


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Go bite a hogg in da azz!!! Or i'd say the gal from PH would do just fine!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


i might this weekend I have to guide some hogg hunters saturday and monday


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not to get you guys off track, but James have you read the "Stupidity in Archery thread in the General section yet? I know Tom has but WOW!


And what the piss does THAT mean!!

KIMMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do sumtin with him!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> no what post


Start at the first one and go from there! The first one is priceless, but there's a few others that are damn near as good.:thumb:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> And you guys are suppose to be teaming up there?:der: :set1_rolf2:


probably cause I am in the market for a caddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i might this weekend I have to guide some hogg hunters saturday and monday


LOL...that's why i said that!! Really, i hope you have some good hunters to deal with!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> And what the piss does THAT mean!!
> 
> KIMMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do sumtin with him!!


Hey Tom!:brick: I know YOU read it because you had a post in it!:doh: Not everything is about you ya squealin' PANSY!:tsk: :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> probably cause I am in the market for a caddy.


We may be Buds...but i ain't carryin you chit around for you!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Tom!:brick: I know YOU read it because you had a post in it!:doh: Not everything is about you ya squealin' PANSY!:tsk: :chortle:


I've slept since then....wait, was that the guy wanting silencers tied to his arrow cause he was going to court??


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I've slept since then....wait, was that the guy wanting silencers tied to his arrow cause he was going to court??


I haven't read that one yet, but the one I'm reading started with a guy drilling holes in solid limbs "to make it faster." :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> LOL...that's why i said that!! Really, i hope you have some good hunters to deal with!!


thanks I hope they are better than the last bunch.We have 11 hunters this week


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> thanks I hope they are better than the last bunch.We have 11 hunters this week


I hope you have some help!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I haven't read that one yet, but the one I'm reading started with a guy drilling holes in solid limbs "to make it faster." :set1_rolf2:


Yep, that's the one...


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I hope you have some help!!


1 other guide


----------



## RattleSnake1

We're gonna have to come down there some day James. I've always wanted to make some pig kabobs.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> 1 other guide


At least there some help.


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, have a good one...James, send me some pics if they kill some good ones!! Toby, i'll talk to ya later.

THIS MEETINGS GONNA SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65

ok hopefully I put one on the ground sunday afternoon. have fun in your meeting.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Tom...have fun tomorrow!:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> We're gonna have to come down there some day James. I've always wanted to make some pig kabobs.


just let me know.


----------



## RattleSnake1

It won't be this year, but sometime being you know where to find them.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Any luck finding release yet James?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Any luck finding release yet James?


trying to deal on that one 360


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> It won't be this year, but sometime being you know where to find them.:wink:


like i said just let me know, I guess they had an interesting week last week.So guy insisted that he shot one in the head at 50 yds with a rifle and rolled it but they searched till midnight with no luck.:angry::angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> like i said just let me know, I guess they had an interesting week last week.So guy insisted that he shot one in the head at 50 yds with a rifle and rolled it but they searched till midnight with no luck.:angry::angry:


You gotta hit a hog just right in the head to hit the little brain.:doh: What a moron! Which 360?? I think I've sent ya a couple to look at.:lol:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> You gotta hit a hog just right in the head to hit the little brain.:doh: What a moron! Which 360?? I think I've sent ya a couple to look at.:lol:


the red one for 80


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> You gotta hit a hog just right in the head to hit the little brain.:doh: What a moron! Which 360?? I think I've sent ya a couple to look at.:lol:


unfornunatly that is the bad part of guiding you never know what kind of situation you are getting into when tracking something someone else shot.It can get rough really fast.You can bet my 9mm and 44 are ready to go.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Yours too bro!!:shade:


I plan on being on the receiving end in KY:shade:



12 rings only said:


> Hey, that's right James...WE are gonna take it to them..Thanks Toby!! Mark don't want any from me.


Ill take a dose Tom im not scared your forgetting ive seen you shoot


----------



## fishcatcher

morning teams xtreme.


----------



## icefishur96

:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe have you ever shot at Lakeview in chester SC?


No I have not


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I plan on being on the receiving end in KY:shade:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take a dose Tom im not scared your forgetting ive seen you shoot


I've seen you shoot too....you better bring it!!:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> morning teams xtreme.


Hello Bill...where have you been hiding???


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> I plan on being on the receiving end in KY:shade:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take a dose Tom im not scared your forgetting ive seen you shoot





12 rings only said:


> I've seen you shoot too....you better bring it!!:shade:


WOW....between Tom, James, and Mark; ya'll might just have to go to Pizza Hut and have James' gf there measure them out for ya! Although; the closer it gets to London the more fun it will be to watch you guys!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

Stir it Toby stir it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Stir it Toby stir it.


I'm not stirring anything Joe! These guys are at each other all on their own. If I was going to stir it; I would say Joe was light all of 'em of up.:chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm not stirring anything Joe! These guys are at each other all on their own. If I was going to stir it; I would say Joe was light all of 'em of up.:chortle:


Shhh dont give it away. :shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Shhh dont give it away. :shade:


You just did! I was going to call you the dark horse right before ya'll left but ya went and spoiled it!:doh:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You just did! I was going to call you the dark horse right before ya'll left but ya went and spoiled it!:doh:


Opps. :doh:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Opps. :doh:


I think Tom's feelin the pressure though. He's shooting indoors right now just working on things.:mg: :zip: :wink: Hmmmm....he's got a new sight, and soon to have new strings so he's going to have some work to do.


----------



## treeman65

MARK THIS IS FOR YOU:doh:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> hey mark thi


Hmmm


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hmmm


DARK HORSE MY:bartstush:


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Hmmm


See Joe....they do it all by themselves!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> DARK HORSE MY:bartstush:


You just better hope your equipment holds together.:mg: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> See Joe....they do it all by themselves!


This is Toby the team xtreme :cheer2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> This is Toby the team xtreme :cheer2:


Not really a cheerleader...more of a motivator!:wink: Ya start second guessing yourself...I give ya a little nudge. Here...:brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

Toby did your gf already leave for the night:dontknow:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Toby did your gf already leave for the night:dontknow:


Kimmy went to bed an hour ago...she has to be up at 3:30 for work.ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> DARK HORSE MY:bartstush:


Dont make me bring out my ol faitful that put the hammer one one time already.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kimmy went to bed an hour ago...she has to be up at 3:30 for work.ukey:


Man thats gotta suck. I hate to have to get up that early.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kimmy went to bed an hour ago...she has to be up at 3:30 for work.ukey:


I was talking about your other one








JOE


----------



## treeman65

Joe have you ever shot at lakeview?


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Dont make me bring out my ol faitful that put the hammer one one time already.


Faithful?? Didn't know you had a faithful one in all those M's....cracked limbs, tuning problems...go figure!:lol: 

















I'm gonna get a TO yet! :set1_rolf2: Couldn't resist Joe...sorry buddy.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe have you ever shot at lakeview?


Cant say that I have.


----------



## treeman65

Hey I heard the newest fade for shooting a spring steel rest is to flip the arrow over and shot it cock vane down.:happy1::dontknow::set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I was talking about your other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOE


Hey aren't you funny!:brick:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Cant say that I have.


ok its in Chester SC and I knew you shot some clubs around there.I am going to check it out sunday.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> ok its in Chester SC and I knew you shot some clubs around there.I am going to check it out sunday.


Thought you were chasin piggies on Sunday?:dontknow:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Faithful?? Didn't know you had a faithful one in all those M's....cracked limbs, tuning problems...go figure!:lol:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get a TO yet! :set1_rolf2: Couldn't resist Joe...sorry buddy.


Yeap she had them problems but not any more. She set up to shoot as a hunting rig now for a hunters shoot I have on the 28 & 29.




Jame you need to come down and shoot this one with me. It was my 1st ever shoot that I shot in and the best one that I have ever been to also, plus its free.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Faithful?? Didn't know you had a faithful one in all those M's....cracked limbs, tuning problems...go figure!:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get a TO yet! :set1_rolf2: Couldn't resist Joe...sorry buddy.


now you have gone and done it

So are the B'S still sending out safety glasses with every new bow purchase.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> now you have gone and done it
> 
> So are the B'S still sending out safety glasses with every new bow purchase.


Oh Boy....:set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thought you were chasin piggies on Sunday?:dontknow:


i am the shoot is not far from the lodge.So i am going to shoot around noon the go get in a stand.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> now you have gone and done it
> 
> So are the B'S still sending out safety glasses with every new bow purchase.


Not to my knowledge...you should know though being you used to shoot FOR them! :chortle: You're just jealous anyway.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Oh Boy....:set1_rolf2:


that is only part of it.
when I helped with the trailer you had to sign an waiver and wear a kevlar suit in order to shoot.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not to my knowledge...you should know though being you used to shoot FOR them! :chortle: You're just jealous anyway.


you got that right I have a whole box of the safety glasses I can send you.


----------



## treeman65

toby you really need to make it to metropolis you are missing out on too much fun.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you got that right I have a whole box of the safety glasses I can send you.


Whatever!:hand: As long as you don't start talking like Tiffany I'll let ya be with your M's.:chortle:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> toby you really need to make it to metropolis you are missing out on too much fun.


I'm sure it would be, but 17 hours or better on the road doesn't sound like fun!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm sure it would be, but 17 hours or better on the road doesn't sound like fun!


it would be if it was in a vehicle with me,
Damn that shoot last weekend where I didnt shoot the last target I ended up in 2nd.:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> it would be if it was in a vehicle with me,
> Damn that shoot last weekend where I didnt shoot the last target I ended up in 2nd.:angry:


Thats still not bad bro


----------



## bowman_77

Damn did yall fall asleep


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think Tom's feelin the pressure though. He's shooting indoors right now just working on things.:mg: :zip: :wink: Hmmmm....he's got a new sight, and soon to have new strings so he's going to have some work to do.


What pressure.....300-56Xs:shade:


----------



## treeman65

HEY TOM 3d targets do not have xs


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> What pressure.....300-56Xs:shade:


good shooting but that is not foam and it was not done with smackdown pressure.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I was on the phone giving a team mate a nudge....don't even TRY on the last target and give up the win!?!:doh: :tsk:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> HEY TOM 3d targets do not have xs


This i know...it's all X A KU TION!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I was on the phone giving a team mate a nudge....don't even TRY on the last target and give up the win!?!:doh: :tsk:


Toby you holdin Toms hand again. ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> This i know...it's all X A KU TION!!


lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> This i know...it's all X A KU TION!!


dont make me call you out to shoot some really 3d on an unknown range and without your rangefinders.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby you holdin Toms hand again. ukey:


Nope! James knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## bowman_77

well guys yall have a good one im out hear for the night.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> well guys yall have a good one im out hear for the night.


wimp have a good one


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> wimp have a good one


:lol: Later Joe.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good shooting but that is not foam and it was not done with smackdown pressure.





treeman65 said:


> dont make me call you out to shoot some really 3d on an unknown range and without your rangefinders.


I can judge ok, just haven't had much time on the 3d range due to work...:thumbs_do

We gonna be ok bro!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> well guys yall have a good one im out hear for the night.


Later Joe:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I can judge ok, just haven't had much time on the 3d range due to work...:thumbs_do
> 
> We gonna be ok bro!!


Hope James has a strong back. He might have to carry Tom a little bit.:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hope James has a strong back. He might have to carry Tom a little bit.:mg: :set1_rolf2:


nope it still hurts from when I had to carry Mark/


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> nope it still hurts from when I had to carry Mark/


WOW....there's a good chance this is gonna get a little out of hand in the next two weeks.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> WOW....there's a good chance this is gonna get a little out of hand in the next two weeks.


good chance crap it will get out of hand.
we need to take 3d back from the spotties.:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hope James has a strong back. He might have to carry Tom a little bit.:mg: :set1_rolf2:


Pull your lip over your head and swallow!!:angel:



treeman65 said:


> nope it still hurts from when I had to carry Mark/


I ain't gettin carried no where....


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good chance crap it will get out of hand.
> we need to take 3d back from the spotties.:shade:


I ain't a "spottie" just goin for a better chance to place well...this year.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Pull your lip over your head and swallow!!:angel:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't gettin carried no where....


*Go sit by your dish* and *SHAD UP!*


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys n Gal...in the morning will be my last bird hunt off the roost. I just gotta have some kinda good luck!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> *Go sit by your dish* and *SHAD UP!*


Ah...there's the snake!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Guys n Gal...in the morning will be my last bird hunt off the roost. I just gotta have some kinda good luck!!


The way your season has been Tom; I'm thinking you might need some kind of miracle!:mg: :spit: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I ain't a "spottie" just goin for a better chance to place well...this year.


nothing wrong with that.
I ment the the paper punchers that shoot the half and half classes but dont stand a chance the first day.
I beleive 3d is ment to be
1. judge the target
2. pick you aiming point 
3 make the shot

sorry I have a bad attitude when people cant hang on unknow yardage but win due to a piece of paper saying set your sight for this dummy:angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Ah...there's the snake!! lol


Would you expect any less? At least I didn't throw a brick at ya!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> nothing wrong with that.
> I ment the the paper punchers that shoot the half and half classes but dont stand a chance the first day.
> I beleive 3d is ment to be
> 1. judge the target
> 2. pick you aiming point
> 3 make the shot
> 
> sorry I have a bad attitude when people cant hang on unknow yardage but win due to a piece of paper saying set your sight for this dummy:angry:


No harm no foul, i can see your point, this being the first year i've even considered shooting anything known yardage.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Would you expect any less? At least I didn't throw a brick at ya!


You did...remember..."miracle" lol I have had a fun but frustrating year in the woods, it just goes like that sometimes.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I think the KNOWN classes come down to who executes their shots the best. The unknown is a plethora of things that can go wrong.:doh:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> No harm no foul, i can see your point, this being the first year i've even considered shooting anything known yardage.


I have no problem with that I just believe there is a time and place for it not this half and half garbage,


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You did...remember..."miracle" lol I have had a fun but frustrating year in the woods, it just goes like that sometimes.


Oh yeah! Those dang flea infested birds can get the best of just about anybody!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think the KNOWN classes come down to who executes their shots the best. The unknown is a plethora of things that can go wrong.:doh:


yes and no.
I dont like aiming at the high 12s it just does not feel right but that is my opinion.Yes you do need to excute a good shot also.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh yeah! Those dang flea infested birds can get the best of just about anybody!


Last year was damn near FLAWLESS!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> yes and no.
> I dont like aiming at the high 12s it just does not feel right but that is my opinion.Yes you do need to excute a good shot also.


I'm just workin on getting back to where i was 2 years ago...It's coming, just the job gets in the way more than it used to.:angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> yes and no.
> * I dont like aiming at the high 12s it just does not feel right but that is my opinion.*Yes you do need to excute a good shot also.


Yet aiming at the 14's seems alright by you. :spit:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yet aiming at the 14's seems alright by you. :spit:


depends on the situation and yardage. That is part of why I changed classes so I dont have to do either one if I dont want and can still compete.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yet aiming at the 14's seems alright by you. :spit:


since I have changed classes in 2 weeks I have shot 80 targets and only shot at one 14.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> depends on the situation and yardage. That is part of why I changed classes so I dont have to do either one if I dont want and can still compete.


Seems in that semi class would be a bit like golf...par is good enough some days. Maybe I'm mistaking.:dontknow:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Seems in that semi class would be a bit like golf...par is good enough some days. Maybe I'm mistaking.:dontknow:


yeah they have some up score but no where near the other classes.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> depends on the situation and yardage. That is part of why I changed classes so I dont have to do either one if I dont want and can still compete.


I shoot with the 3rd place finisher at Agusta in K-45, he didn't shoot at ONE 14 the whole shoot. It can be done, Tonights practice for me was about making the shot, i know i can when i turn the "grey matter" off and just shoot!! Mark knows this too!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I shoot with the 3rd place finisher at Agusta in K-45, he didn't shoot at ONE 14 the whole shoot. It can be done, Tonights practice for me was about making the shot, i know i can when i turn the "grey matter" off and just shoot!! Mark knows this too!!


I think James was just goading you along Tom to get ya riled up for London.:mg: :wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think James was just goading you along Tom to get ya riled up for London.:mg: :wink:


I know, it's all in fun. I'm on a mission though...i will reach my goal or freakin go nuts trying!!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think James was just goading you along Tom to get ya riled up for London.:mg: :wink:


he will do fine. I m just think the half and half classes are ruining 3d but do think the total known yardage is great for the people that want it.


----------



## 12 rings only

My prediction for the K-45 class is that somebody from TN WILL win it.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> My prediction for the K-45 class is that somebody from TN WILL win it.


better be someone from xtreme then.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> he will do fine. I m just think the half and half classes are ruining 3d but do think the total known yardage is great for the people that want it.


Like i said, IF i can get outta work on saturday, i'm gonna shoot in the state qualifier....even though i most likely won't make the trip to the state shoot.


----------



## RattleSnake1

The only thing "known" around here is the "APPROXIMATE" max yardages the courses are suppose to be. Once in a while there are a couple known yardage shoots, but they're far and few between.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> better be someone from xtreme then.


Your talkin to the one...unless someone is shooting it that i don't know about.


----------



## treeman65

tom are you driving back and forth to the shoot each day?


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, i'm outta here...4:30 is coming quick!! You guys do some kinda funky bird dance or something for me!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> tom are you driving back and forth to the shoot each day?


I'm not sure yet, i have some friends that live pretty close to the fair grounds, i may stay with them.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Guys, i'm outta here...4:30 is coming quick!! You guys do some kinda funky bird dance or something for me!! lol


later tom


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Tom....and make sure ya KILL one for God's sake! I'm out too...I need a nap.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Have a good night James and look out for the crack ho's!:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'm not sure yet, i have some friends that live pretty close to the fair grounds, i may stay with them.


well turkeyless tom you better at least hang out with us one night.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

:uzi::turkey: Go Get um Tom! Good Luck today.:teeth:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> WOW....between Tom, James, and Mark; ya'll might just have to go to Pizza Hut and have James' gf there measure them out for ya! Although; the closer it gets to London the more fun it will be to watch you guys!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


the closer it get the quiter ill get Ill let my bow do the talking:shade:



RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm not stirring anything Joe! These guys are at each other all on their own. If I was going to stir it; I would say Joe was light all of 'em of up.:chortle:


I dont recall him winning, to the best of my memory there was three contest going on 1. the team shoot 2. the smackdown and 3. the most important winning 20 bucks for the highest score in the tournement ask them guys about that 



treeman65 said:


> MARK THIS IS FOR YOU:doh:


I needed that one



treeman65 said:


> Hey I heard the newest fade for shooting a spring steel rest is to flip the arrow over and shot it cock vane down.:happy1::dontknow::set1_STOOGE2:


I know first hand what it will do lol



treeman65 said:


> nope it still hurts from when I had to carry Mark/


A hustler never plays his A game first time out You have to loose a little if you want to win BIG timeimp:



treeman65 said:


> well turkeyless tom you better at least hang out with us one night.


now that has a ring to it TURKEYLESS TOM good one James


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> What pressure.....300-56Xs:shade:


:set1_applaud: good shooting Tom now back up to 20 yards


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> :set1_applaud: good shooting Tom now back up to 20 yards


dang thats going to leave a mark.



Oh speaking of marks Mark how is your rest doing


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> dang thats going to leave a mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh speaking of marks Mark how is your rest doing


its doing fine now hows your sight did you get it duct taped back together


----------



## RattleSnake1

:happy1: :fencing: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> the closer it get the quiter ill get Ill let my bow do the talking:shade:
> 
> 
> I dont recall him winning, to the best of my memory there was three contest going on 1. the team shoot 2. the smackdown and 3. the most important winning 20 bucks for the highest score in the tournement ask them guys about that


You are right I didnt win, but I did what I went to do. That was not to loose a crispy to James and Fish. And if I remeber right I tied with the winner, he just had one more 12 then I did.

It was a blast either way.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hmmmmmm...Mark must have moved over to a new weapon now being Team PSE is no longer in his sig?:dontknow:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> :set1_applaud: good shooting Tom now back up to 20 yards


I'm gonna have to pay you more hush money!!:shade:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmmm...Mark must have moved over to a new weapon now being Team PSE is no longer in his sig?:dontknow:


 I was not supposed to say anything but he signed on with WALMART.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'm gonna have to pay you more hush money!!:shade:


Anything over $5 and he's OVERPAID!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmmm...Mark must have moved over to a new weapon now being Team PSE is no longer in his sig?:dontknow:


Yep, i got to shoot his "BLACKBIRD" It's nice!!

I now know Marks master plan in beating me in London....He shoots all my arrows into the hay field behind his shop!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I was not supposed to say anything but he signed on with WALMART.


 That's just funny there I don't care who ya are!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> You are right I didnt win, but I did what I went to do. That was not to loose a crispy to James and Fish. And if I remeber right I tied with the winner, he just had one more 12 then I did.
> 
> It was a blast either way.


It was all a set up thanks to the dumb woman holding the umberella.:angry::angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Anything over $5 and he's OVERPAID!:mg: :chortle:


He though he was gonna have to buy me some arrows!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> He though he was gonna have to buy me some arrows!!!


You missed that many times or what?:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's just funny there I don't care who ya are!


they are giving him a good discount on tru flite arrows.ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> they are giving him a good discount on tru flite arrows.ukey:


Do they even make those things anymore?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Do they even make those things anymore?[/QUOT
> Sure do TOM and Mark are the poster boys for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually I have no idea if they make them or not anymore


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You missed that many times or what?:mg: :set1_rolf2:


Nope...Mark was gonna shoot my Pro-E...My bow...MY RELEASE...My arrow....drew it back, hit the peg and there she goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shade::darkbeer: His OH CHIT FACE was priceless!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> He though he was gonna have to buy me some arrows!!!


why did he shoot them upside down again lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> RattleSnake1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they even make those things anymore?[/QUOT
> Sure do TOM and Mark are the poster boys for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually I have no idea if they make them or not anymore
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say back 20 years ago...there was alot of deer drop to those things!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Nope...Mark was gonna shoot my Pro-E...My bow...MY RELEASE...My arrow....drew it back, hit the peg and there she goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shade::darkbeer: His OH CHIT FACE was priceless!!!


dang we will never been the same now that he put that chit in his hands.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> why did he shoot them upside down again lol


Nope...not my BLADE!!!! LMAO!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> dang we will never been the same now that he put that chit in his hands.


I hear........crickets!! OH James did you say something?????


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I hear........crickets!! OH James did you say something?????


Hoyt, Mathews, PSE...aren't they all the same?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hoyt, Mathews, PSE...aren't they all the same?


just cause you wear goggles to shoot.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> just cause you wear goggles to shoot.


Not me man....shooting my bow is some of the only time in daylight I don't have shades on.:cool2:


----------



## treeman65

my stuff wont be here in time for the weekend:angry::angry:
if i shoot I will have to use my hha sight.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I hear........crickets!! OH James did you say something?????


I am starting to see a pattern now that I know Will is from your area.
there must be something bad in the water there


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> my stuff wont be here in time for the weekend:angry::angry:
> if i shoot I will have to use my hha sight.


Take the one off your other bow. Or you only had the one sight?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Take the one off your other bow. Or you only had the one sight?


only have one till they come in.
i put the hha on my other c4 today just so I could shoot but that pin is way to big.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I got ya. They didn't get them out priority or overnight them after what they cost ya? LOOSERS!:angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

So are they sending you two to replace the one you threw into the woods?:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I got ya. They didn't get them out priority or overnight them after what they cost ya? LOOSERS!:angry:


oh well I am probably going to chase hogs all weekend and not wrry about shooting sunday.
Im going to get the 44 mag out tomorrow.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> oh well I am probably going to chase hogs all weekend and not wrry about shooting sunday.
> Im going to get the 44 mag out tomorrow.


Can you shoot as many as you want or what?


----------



## treeman65

I will get my shooting in the next 2 weeks we have 40 target shoots both weeks.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Can you shoot as many as you want or what?


i can the hunters cant


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I am starting to see a pattern now that I know Will is from your area.
> there must be something bad in the water there


Hmmmmm....


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i can the hunters cant


NICE! :uzi:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> NICE! :uzi:


just hope I dont have to deal with snakes this weekend.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> just hope I dont have to deal with snakes this weekend.


Maybe you'll have to wear those special chaps you have for going to your "special" bars?  :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> just hope I dont have to deal with snakes this weekend.


That could be taken many ways!! lol...I hope you have a good time, have great hunters, and a safe time.:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> just hope I dont have to deal with snakes this weekend.





RattleSnake1 said:


> Maybe you'll have to wear those special chaps you have for going to your "special" bars?  :set1_rolf2:


see...i told ya!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> see...i told ya!!


He left it out there, and if it was one of us said it you know the imp2: would have sent a flyer out.:chortle: 

Hopefully your weekend is a good one James with no idiot hunters though.:thumb:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That could be taken many ways!! lol...I hope you have a good time, have great hunters, and a safe time.:darkbeer:


oh i know some spots down there that is ate up with rattlers.We killed one a couple years ago the when we layed in on the tailgate of a toyota it hung over both sides.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Go get 'em James....I could use a new pair of boots!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> oh i know some spots down there that is ate up with rattlers.We killed one a couple years ago the when we layed in on the tailgate of a toyota it hung over both sides.


We got 'em here too....we have mostly Timbers here...but one year had an Eastern show up that was pushin close to six feet.:thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65

I know one spot down there its on the side of a mine and I could take and show you a bunch of snakes with no problem.I am glad we dont hunt that spot for hogs.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> I know one spot down there its on the side of a mine and I could take and show you a bunch of snakes with no problem.I am glad we dont hunt that spot for hogs.


Are rattlers the only nasties or are there others?


----------



## treeman65

copperheads but I have only seen a couple of them


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> copperheads but I have only seen a couple of them


All sorts of fun then.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> copperheads but I have only seen a couple of them


We those too...they bite yor azz and then ask why??


----------



## RattleSnake1

We only have Timbers and Massasauga rattlers here.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> We only have Timbers and Massasauga rattlers here.


I've ran into the Massauga's in Mi a time or two...they seem to be pretty shy / scared of us...they buzz the woods down.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I've ran into the Massauga's in Mi a time or two...they seem to be pretty shy / scared of us...they buzz the woods down.


They are very private critters, and they buzz so much because they can shed 3-5 times per year and each time they get another button on the rattle. I have actually seen a couple Easterns here over the years, but they are far and few between. Some of the Timbers get pretty good sized here though.


----------



## 12 rings only

I'm headed to bed, talk to you all later.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> You are right I didnt win, but I did what I went to do. That was not to loose a crispy to James and Fish. And if I remeber right I tied with the winner, he just had one more 12 then I did.
> 
> It was a blast either way.


I hope you didnt take that wrong You did shoot good and we had a blast for sure. Now have your crispie ready for me in London:shade:



12 rings only said:


> Yep, i got to shoot his "BLACKBIRD" It's nice!!
> 
> I now know Marks master plan in beating me in London....He shoots all my arrows into the hay field behind his shop!!!


With the way you had the thing you call a release setup you must have shot you 300 from 5 yards
oh yea they call them black death im calling it the crispie collecter



treeman65 said:


> I was not supposed to say anything but he signed on with WALMART.


Im going after the big money



12 rings only said:


> I'm gonna have to pay you more hush money!!:shade:


 pay up



RattleSnake1 said:


> Maybe you'll have to wear those special chaps you have for going to your "special" bars?  :set1_rolf2:


he cant wear those either they can bite him in the azz


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hoyt, Mathews, PSE...aren't they all the same?


Yea that brand you shoot is in a class of their own:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> Yea that brand you shoot is in a class of their own:shade:


I know...that's WHY I shoot them!:wink: :thumb:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> I know...that's WHY I shoot them!:wink: :thumb:


I dont think we are thinking of the same class lol:darkbeer:


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

APAnTN said:


> I dont think we are thinking of the same class lol:darkbeer:


Yep.....they sure are in a different class! lol....


----------



## APAnTN

Jared Bloomgren said:


> Yep.....they sure are in a different class! lol....


I think we are on the same page Jared lol By the way have you had any more luck on the thunder chickens


----------



## bowman_77

ok guys here is my updated press. I made a new slinding are for it. Now it will go from 26'' to 47". 

Thats my Reezen in it.
















The only thing left now is the end caps and a final coat of paint.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> ok guys here is my updated press. I made a new slinding are for it. Now it will go from 26'' to 47".
> 
> Thats my Reezen in it.
> View attachment 781410
> 
> 
> View attachment 781411
> 
> 
> The only thing left now is the end caps and a final coat of paint.


Nice work Joe!!


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> ok guys here is my updated press. I made a new slinding are for it. Now it will go from 26'' to 47".
> 
> Thats my Reezen in it.
> View attachment 781410
> 
> 
> View attachment 781411
> 
> 
> The only thing left now is the end caps and a final coat of paint.


looks good Joe but i have one question to ask What kind of stab is that lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nice work Joe!!


Thanks



APAnTN said:


> looks good Joe but i have one question to ask What kind of stab is that lol


I knew it wouldnt take long before that was cought.  It will have a DOA on it before hunting season. If I still have it. But either way I will have a DOA for what ever bow I hunt with.


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> looks good Joe but i have one question to ask What kind of stab is that lol


The operative word here kids is *BUSTED!* :set1_rolf2:

Oh BTW Mark....the ones that like to make the most noise about other bows are just :greenwithenvy: :cool2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> The operative word here kids is *BUSTED!* :set1_rolf2:
> 
> Oh BTW Mark....the ones that like to make the most noise about other bows are just :greenwithenvy: :cool2:


Yeap sure did. :doh:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap sure did. :doh:


I see the Zoo Keeper must hand down punishment!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I see the Zoo Keeper must hand down punishment!!!


LOL just try. I am workin on somthing. Tom here I have somthing for yah :brick: lol























Toby i had to borrow a brick.


----------



## 12 rings only

You missed!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You missed!!!!!!!!


Think again.....I throw bricks like boomerangs if it missed on the front side it will catch yah on the back side. So dont turn your back. lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You missed!!!!!!!!


Tom....I don't miss..:brick: 


Joe....keep your mitts off!:angry: :brick: :chortle:


----------



## RattleSnake1

A buddy of mine called tonight, and said he put two wood chickens to bed. Asked me if I could come and help call for him too. The tricky part is he put a new choke tube in his gun today and DIDN'T pattern it!:doh: 
I blew the dust off the big boy to take along in the morning....I KNOW what that one does.:wink: :tongue:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom....I don't miss..:brick:
> 
> 
> Joe....keep your mitts off!:angry: :brick: :chortle:


Here have it back :brick: and here is an extra one :brick::angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom....I don't miss..:brick:
> 
> 
> Joe....keep your mitts off!:angry: :brick: :chortle:


See, the Zoo Keeper has in a round about way handed down punishment...It had to go through Wisconsin...It's all good!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Here have it back :brick: and here is an extra one :brick::angry:


So that's how it is huh?? Take my bricks will ya!:brick: :nyah: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

rattlesnake1 said:


> a buddy of mine called tonight, and said he put two wood chickens to bed. Asked me if i could come and help call for him too. The tricky part is he put a new choke tube in his gun today and didn't pattern it!:doh:
> I blew the dust off the big boy to take along in the morning....i know what that one does.:wink: :tongue:


ka-booooommmmm!!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> ka-booooommmmm!!!!!


Indeed! He's only carrying a regular 12! I just don't know if he's man enough for the 10, but he's a military boy so I think I can goad him into it.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> So that's how it is huh?? Take my bricks will ya!:brick: :nyah: :set1_rolf2:


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys i gotta tell ya...the Pro XL is freaking sa-weet!!! I've been playing around with a single back bar tucked in real tight and almost level and it seems to balance quite well!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Indeed! He's only carrying a regular 12! I just don't know if he's man enough for the 10, but he's a military boy so I think I can goad him into it.:wink:


Tell him...It's just a 10!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Guys i gotta tell ya...the Pro XL is freaking sa-weet!!! I've been playing around with a single back bar tucked in real tight and almost level and it seems to balance quite well!


You better get it squared away!! What is there 2 weeks before London?:tsk:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Tell him...It's just a 10!! lol


He's going to be a tough sale though; he won't touch my Weatherby at all.:fear: I told him just go shoot a clip through a Barrett and mine will feel like a 20 ga.:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Guys i gotta tell ya...the Pro XL is freaking sa-weet!!! I've been playing around with a single back bar tucked in real tight and almost level and it seems to balance quite well!


quit playing and shot the dang thing will you


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> quit playing and shot the dang thing will you


There's our friendly neighborhood imp2: lol You're going to :boink: poor Tom right up until you get to London aren't ya!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> There's our friendly neighborhood imp2: lol You're going to :boink: poor Tom right up until you get to London aren't ya!:set1_rolf2:


hell yeah he is............:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

This will be Tom up till time for London:behindsof then he will:yield::hurt:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> quit playing and shot the dang thing will you


Not in da house!!


----------



## treeman65

Tom its all good I will even buy your first beer at Pizza hut that weekend.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> hell yeah he is............:darkbeer:


I'm thinking there could be a lot of that in London!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Not in da house!!


and why not???????????? I did a classic a couple years ago my ex and her daughter were sitting on the couch and I was across the living room putting a new loop on.Well I went to draw it back enough to set the loop my release went off and shot the carpet right at her feet.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm thinking there could be a lot of that in London!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


I'll head south if somebody says were goin to the PH!!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm thinking there could be a lot of that in London!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


I will need more than beer to calm my nerves down that weekend.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> and why not???????????? I did a classic a couple years ago my ex and her daughter were sitting on the couch and I was across the living room putting a new loop on.Well I went to draw it back enough to set the loop my release went off and shot the carpet right at her feet.


:mg: That IS a classic!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> and why not???????????? I did a classic a couple years ago my ex and her daughter were sitting on the couch and I was across the living room putting a new loop on.Well I went to draw it back enough to set the loop my release went off and shot the carpet right at her feet.


Oh snap...no wonder she an ex!!


----------



## treeman65

:chicken01:


12 rings only said:


> I'll head south if somebody says were goin to the PH!!


:chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Oh snap...no wonder she an ex!!


the look on her face was priceless for once,lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I will need more than beer to calm my nerves down that weekend.


Ah BS...why would you be wound so tight for???


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> :chicken01:
> 
> :chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:


Call it like you see it pal!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Ah BS...why would you be wound so tight for???


He's afraid he might crack in the semi class. 






















*PANSY!!!!*:set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Ah BS...why would you be wound so tight for???


cause I have to play with the big boys now.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> He's afraid he might crack in the semi class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope just nervous about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PANSY!!!!*:set1_rolf2:


No actually I know I can do it but for some reason I still get nervous.The first time I shot IBO worlds I was ukey: my guts out for the first 5 targets after that I was fine.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> He's afraid he might crack in the semi class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PANSY!!!!*:set1_rolf2:


PANSY CHIT I am still wait for you to bring it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> No actually I know I can do it but for some reason I still get nervous.The first time I shot IBO worlds I was ukey: my guts out for the first 5 targets after that I was fine.


Well then there's the answer!!! Have the team line up...Tom first of course:wink: and they can all give you sack kicks so you get the :vom: out of your system!:chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> PANSY CHIT I am still wait for you to bring it.


12:35 am, May 15th....Toby has been offically called out!!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well then there's the answer!!! Have the team line up...Tom first of course:wink: and they can all give you sack kicks so you get the :vom: out of your system!:chortle:


I think NOT


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> PANSY CHIT I am still wait for you to bring it.


You might have to come up here and find out....I'll let the cold set in a little so it isn't like smacking a marshmallow!:mg: :brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> 12:35 am, May 15th....Toby has been offically called out!!


IF I shoot a boar this weekend he just might get a package in the mail/:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well then there's the answer!!! Have the team line up...Tom first of course:wink: and they can all give you sack kicks so you get the :vom: out of your system!:chortle:


How freakin ironic!! I told James the other nite, the first person who touches me durring the smackdown shoot was gonna get kicked in da sack!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> 12:35 am, May 15th....Toby has been offically called out!!


It takes a little more than that to call me out, but I already answered too!:wink: I'm not :fear: of that PANSY!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> IF I shoot a boar this weekend he just might get a package in the mail/:shade:


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> IF I shoot a boar this weekend he just might get a package in the mail/:shade:


Couple pounds of bacon, fresh ham, and some chops? :lol:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Couple pounds of bacon, fresh ham, and some chops? :lol:


I'd say "they" weigh in at a few pounds!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

On another note; there was a bit of sadness today. Kimmy and I spent 3 1/2 hours taking down all of our stands, and watching four years of work go down the drain just SUX!:angry: Kimmy even had a moment she all but wanted to cry when we took the one down on her big food plot and where the tormentor made his first appearance.:sad:
One of the boys in her plot a mere 15 yards from her stand...









Her Tormentor...


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Couple pounds of bacon, fresh ham, and some chops? :lol:


thats up to you if you want to make bacon out of a set of nuts.


----------



## 12 rings only

Well guys, i'm gonna go catch some ..Long day at work and now a man short too!!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> On another note; there was a bit of sadness today. Kimmy and I spent 3 1/2 hours taking down all of our stands, and watching four years of work go down the drain just SUX!:angry: Kimmy even had a moment she all but wanted to cry when we took the one down on her big food plot and where the tormentor made his first appearance.:sad:
> One of the boys in her plot a mere 15 yards from her stand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Tormentor...


man thats sucks.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> thats up to you if you want to make bacon out of a set of nuts.


You might want to hope Kimmy don't open that one if you do it. :chortle:


Have a good one Tom.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Well guys, i'm gonna go catch some ..Long day at work and now a man short too!!


later wee man


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> You might want to hope Kimmy don't open that one if you do it. :chortle:
> 
> 
> Have a good one Tom.


tell me about she would really think you were short changed then.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> On another note; there was a bit of sadness today. Kimmy and I spent 3 1/2 hours taking down all of our stands, and watching four years of work go down the drain just SUX!:angry: Kimmy even had a moment she all but wanted to cry when we took the one down on her big food plot and where the tormentor made his first appearance.:sad:
> One of the boys in her plot a mere 15 yards from her stand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Tormentor...


Toby, i know that was just a gut wrenching feeling. That's what someone elses "family" will do for great hunting ground!!:angry::thumbs_do Just plain sickening!!ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> later wee man


I got your WEE!!! Later guys!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> man thats sucks.





12 rings only said:


> Toby, i know that was just a gut wrenching feeling. That's what someone elses "family" will do for great hunting ground!!:angry::thumbs_do Just plain sickening!!ukey:


I can't even describe it really. Kimmy was sooooooo close at different times last year to getting her first archery buck, and now we have to start all over. It bothers me more her loosing the work and time she put in more so than my own, but I'm hopeful a new spot I'm working on pans out.


----------



## treeman65

i hope the new spot works out for you both.


----------



## RattleSnake1

As do I bud.


----------



## treeman65

hey tom I found something for you


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> cause I have to play with the big boys now.


I heard you have played with them for quite a while your just now coming out of the closet


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> hey tom I found something for you





APAnTN said:


> I heard you have played with them for quite a while your just now coming out of the closet


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hey tom I found something for you


I seen those the other day!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I heard you have played with them for quite a while your just now coming out of the closet


oh boy....


----------



## APAnTN

Hey Tom did you shoot today?


----------



## bowman_77

hello fellows


----------



## bowman_77

Mark did you get my PM I sent you yesterday


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hey Tom did you shoot today?


Just at the house for a little while...didn't get home from work until 6pm!!:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Just at the house for a little while...didn't get home from work until 6pm!!:angry:


I know that feeling i havnt got to shoot much this week either. We left the FH at 10 this morning and didnt get back till 7 out collecting money for the boot drive. It was a loooooong hot day.


----------



## 12 rings only

What up joe?


----------



## bowman_77

not much buddy.


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

APAnTN said:


> I think we are on the same page Jared lol By the way have you had any more luck on the thunder chickens


Mark,
Awesome year for thunder chickens.....well I guess I should say for me! I will be entering four birds into the top four places in SCI for non typical merriams!
Your stabs have done well for me thus far!
Jared


----------



## 08toxikshooter

hows everybody been doing havent been following thread much been busy workin..


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Mark did you get my PM I sent you yesterday


I must have missed it Joe please resend it


----------



## APAnTN

Jared Bloomgren said:


> Mark,
> Awesome year for thunder chickens.....well I guess I should say for me! I will be entering four birds into the top four places in SCI for non typical merriams!
> Your stabs have done well for me thus far!
> Jared


That is great Jared for sure. Im ready to see some head gear now with my stab laying beside it and im sure you are too. Oh yea are any of the birds on film?
Keep up the good work


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

APAnTN said:


> That is great Jared for sure. Im ready to see some head gear now with my stab laying beside it and im sure you are too. Oh yea are any of the birds on film?
> Keep up the good work


All four of em! Not sure what I will do with it....


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Good morning team*

Well we are off to the Freedom shoot today and if I hear anything about my cheater arrows I might have to put one in the boys bullseye if you know what I mean....A backside turkey shot!!! lol... 45yarder....:turkey:

Good Luck on the HOG Nands today imp:


----------



## APAnTN

Jared Bloomgren said:


> All four of em! Not sure what I will do with it....


I was hoping to see it on bowmadness


----------



## APAnTN

Admiral Vixen said:


> Well we are off to the Freedom shoot today and if I hear anything about my cheater arrows I might have to put one in the boys bullseye if you know what I mean....A backside turkey shot!!! lol... 45yarder....:turkey:
> 
> Good Luck on the HOG Nands today imp:


I hear you and Toby shot good yesterday. Have him to resend the pic to me please I erased it by mistake


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I must have missed it Joe please resend it


resent


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team xtreme. 

Toby and Kim good luck today shooting.


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

APAnTN said:


> I was hoping to see it on bowmadness


You just never know!


----------



## 12 rings only

Jared, sounds like you had a great year!! Ours closed up today...:thumbs_do Oh well, time to find some hogs now!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> good morning team xtreme.
> 
> Toby and Kim good luck today shooting.


Bill...where have you been hiding at?????


----------



## bowman_77

Hello guys


----------



## bowman_77

Alright guys give a shout out for the Xtreme stabs.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1219759


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Alright guys give a shout out for the Xtreme stabs.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1219759


Done with style!!

Hows Joe?? I'm looking at possibly 8-10 3d shoots before London counting all the little 3d leagues around here!! I'll be ready!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Done with style!!
> 
> Hows Joe?? I'm looking at possibly 8-10 3d shoots before London counting all the little 3d leagues around here!! I'll be ready!!


Doing ok. My new threads should be here tomorrow. Im ready to get the C4 set up and ready for London. I only have one maybe two shoots before london. But I am also ready.


----------



## 12 rings only

I've got some catching up to do....I'll shoot 45-50 targets tomorow.


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

12 rings only said:


> Jared, sounds like you had a great year!! Ours closed up today...:thumbs_do Oh well, time to find some hogs now!!


Yes it was a great Spring indeed!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I've got some catching up to do....I'll shoot 45-50 targets tomorow.


I got 20 in this afternoon before the storm hit. Just praticing for the hunters shoot I have on the 28-29


----------



## bowman_77

good morning team


----------



## APAnTN

how did everyone shoot this weekend


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> how did everyone shoot this weekend


Had to work, but shot quite a bit at the house.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> how did everyone shoot this weekend


 First weekend in awhile that i didnt shoot somewhere,:thumbs_do


----------



## bowman_77

No shoot here either. Had to work on saturday.:angry:


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> how did everyone shoot this weekend


We both shot pretty well both days this weekend. Kim coming in at 10 down from the men's stakes Saturday was impressive to say the least, and she was 2 down on our home course. I shot 4 up Saturday, but I came in only 1 up at the home course due to a lack of concentration on the last target. :angry:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> We both shot pretty well both days this weekend. Kim coming in at 10 down from the men's stakes Saturday was impressive to say the least, and she was 2 down on our home course. I shot 4 up Saturday, but I came in only 1 up at the home course due to a lack of concentration on the last target. :angry:


good shooting guys. 



My new threads will be here today, I will be working on that tomorrow. will let you know the out come, with pic.


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> We both shot pretty well both days this weekend. Kim coming in at 10 down from the men's stakes Saturday was impressive to say the least, and she was 2 down on our home course. I shot 4 up Saturday, but I came in only 1 up at the home course due to a lack of concentration on the last target. :angry:


good shooting you two. Oh yea send me that pic again Toby


----------



## APAnTN

check out this pic Toby sent me from a 3d shoot


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> check out this pic Toby sent me from a 3d shoot


Yeah I got it too. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

I got my new threads so hopefully i will have them installed and pics posted by tomorrow eve.


----------



## bowman_77

where is everyone


----------



## treeman65

whats going on


----------



## treeman65

you guys are all get slack I am gone for a couple days and this does not even move to the next page.
I know Tom has a good excuse he is busy practicing for his beating in London.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you guys are all get slack I am gone for a couple days and this does not even move to the next page.
> I know Tom has a good excuse he is busy practicing for his beating in London.


Some of us were actually out shooting in 3D tourneys so.......
*SHAD UP!!*:brick: 

Normally some of the guys are on when I get home at night, but I guess not tonight.:dontknow:


----------



## treeman65

Like they have any shoots in the north.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Like they have any shoots in the north.


Oh we have a few....no national events though.:sad: You would have just loved shooting on our home course James. On the original half of the course; there was maybe 3 targets that were somewhat flat. The rest were either UPhill or down hill, and I know how you just LOVE all those.:chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

morning team


----------



## APAnTN

morning Joe and the rest of the team


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you guys are all get slack I am gone for a couple days and this does not even move to the next page.
> I know Tom has a good excuse he is busy practicing for his beating in London.


From who....YOU????????? Yeah right!!!!! Your completely outside of you mind bro!! :brick::jaw::shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> morning Joe and the rest of the team


Good morning Mark and team.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Good morning Mark and team.


what you into Tom


----------



## RattleSnake1

Morning team what's happenin?


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> what you into Tom


Nuthin now.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Morning team what's happenin?


Check the above post.....


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Nuthin now.





12 rings only said:


> Check the above post.....


Well aren't you two just full of engaging conversation. Perhaps I'll come back later if any of ya'll can stay up past 7 pm!:mg:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well aren't you two just full of engaging conversation. Perhaps I'll come back later if any of ya'll can stay up past 7 pm!:mg:


Hey Toby I think Toms trying to get focused for London. Truth be known he has to stay away from the computer so his sweat beads dont drip down and short his keyboard out:whoo:


----------



## garrickt

I am loving the new stabilizer. I finished second in my class for the second week in a row:teeth:, to the same guy


----------



## APAnTN

garrickt said:


> I am loving the new stabilizer. I finished second in my class for the second week in a row:teeth:, to the same guy


good shooting keep it up and you will knock him out of that spot soon


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> From who....YOU????????? Yeah right!!!!! Your completely outside of you mind bro!! :brick::jaw::shade:





APAnTN said:


> Hey Toby I think Toms trying to get focused for London. Truth be known he has to stay away from the computer so his sweat beads dont drip down and short his keyboard out:whoo:


You and James must have the same mindset!!!!:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

garrickt said:


> I am loving the new stabilizer. I finished second in my class for the second week in a row:teeth:, to the same guy


Good shooting, you'll get him!!


----------



## bowman_77

whats up fellas


----------



## 12 rings only

Giving Mark and James a hard time!! lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Giving Mark and James a hard time!! lol


you might as well give us a hard time now cause come London you will need a crying towel


----------



## bowman_77

hey go check my new threads out.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you might as well give us a hard time now cause come London you will need a crying towel


Here we go again.:moviecorn :lol:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Here we go again.:moviecorn :lol:


Oh boy Oh boy :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you might as well give us a hard time now cause come London you will need a crying towel


Mark has to shoot all my arrows in the middle of the field at his shop...WHAT are you gonna do??????? Hide my release???


----------



## RattleSnake1

WOW! Even the boss man showed up tonight to give Tom a hard time. This may get even better than I thought!:happy1: Needed a bigger bucket for this.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> WOW! Even the boss man showed up tonight to give Tom a hard time. This may get even better than I thought!:happy1: Needed a bigger bucket for this.:set1_rolf2:


He don't want none either!!:darkbeer:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> He don't want none either!!:darkbeer:


How about we shoot together sunday and just see who dont want any:set1_draught2:


----------



## APAnTN

ill even call and ask your boss if you can come out and play:cocktail:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Mark has to shoot all my arrows in the middle of the field at his shop...WHAT are you gonna do??????? Hide my release???


no need to do that.I will be something to watch you get off the short bus when you get to the shoot.:faint::faint:


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> ill even call and ask your boss if you can come out and play:cocktail:


OH SNAP!:mg: The ref takes a point away....gotta keep the gloves up Mark.:boxing:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> How about we shoot together sunday and just see who dont want any:set1_draught2:


if he does that he wont have any stabilizer for London.He will embarass you so much you will take them back.


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> OH SNAP!:mg: The ref takes a point away....gotta keep the gloves up Mark.:boxing:


You guys need to come up with some excuses you may hear from him come monday


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> no need to do that.I will be something to watch you get off the short bus when you get to the shoot.:faint::faint:


Is that because you'll still be in the back of said short bus lickin the windows?? :mg: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> if he does that he wont have any stabilizer for London.He will embarass you so much you will take them back.


:mg::doh: :darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Oh boy Oh boy :darkbeer::darkbeer:


that right you just sit back and be quiet.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Is that because you'll still be in the back of said short bus lickin the windows?? :mg: :chortle:


Its going to be a good nite


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> if he does that he wont have any stabilizer for London.He will embarass you so much you will take them back.


Ummm...I got NUTHIN for that one.:zip: It is funny though!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Is that because you'll still be in the back of said short bus lickin the windows?? :mg: :chortle:


dream on we boy. That picture that you sent me of your honey was SICKukey:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> that right you just sit back and be quiet.:wink:


Thats right.....I better to stay in the shadows and watch.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> if he does that he wont have any stabilizer for London.He will embarass you so much you will take them back.


Just wondering if he got the pink strings yet


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> dream on we boy. That picture that you sent me of your me honey was SICKukey:ukey:


As I recall it; YOU were the one sending out pics of that thing. However; I think Kimmy might take offense reading what you just wrote there. Good luck with that and it's been nice knowing ya!:wink: :rip:


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Thats right.....I better to stay in the shadows and watch.


Jump on in and take a ride with Tom and James if you want:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> How about we shoot together sunday and just see who dont want any:set1_draught2:





APAnTN said:


> ill even call and ask your boss if you can come out and play:cocktail:


You know where i'll be sunday!!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> You know where i'll be sunday!!!


at home hiding lol


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Jump on in and take a ride with Tom and James if you want:wink:


I'll stand back and watch that ship crash and burn or should I say short bus.....we all know that it was after Tom already this year.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> As I recall it; YOU were the one sending out pics of that thing. However; I think Kimmy might take offense reading what you just wrote there. Good luck with that and it's been nice knowing ya!:wink: :rip:


NOPE IT was not Kimmy it was your mail order bride.ukey:ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You know where i'll be sunday!!!





APAnTN said:


> at home hiding lol


At home curled up in the fetal position sucking his thumb after getting tore up Saturday? :thumb: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Jump on in and take a ride with Tom and James if you want:wink:


ok listen to you MR LETMETEARUP MY LAUNCHER.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no need to do that.I will be something to watch you get off the short bus when you get to the shoot.:faint::faint:





RattleSnake1 said:


> Is that because you'll still be in the back of said short bus lickin the windows?? :mg: :chortle:


Tell 'em Toby!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> NOPE IT was not Kimmy it was your mail order bride.ukey:ukey:


Hmm...yet ANOTHER insult to Kimmy.:tsk: :nono: With your whoring ways James....I'm thinking that was actually your latest conquest while at a shoot. Weren't you just in VA again?:spit:


----------



## APAnTN

Tom oh Tom you can turn your headlights of and quit practicing for the night. Come chat with us


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmm...yet ANOTHER insult to Kimmy.:tsk: :nono: With your whoring ways James....I'm thinking that was actually your latest conquest while at a shoot. Weren't you just in VA again?:spit:


What an insult I have been a 1 woman man for a while now.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> At home curled up in the fetal position sucking his thumb after getting tore up Saturday? :thumb: :set1_rolf2:


no not me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> ok listen to you MR LETMETEARUP MY LAUNCHER.


sorry about that Mr self adjusting sight man opps I mean self destructing:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Tom oh Tom you can turn your headlights of and quit practicing for the night. Come chat with us


 LOL its not that bad is it.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Tom oh Tom you can turn your headlights of and quit practicing for the night. Come chat with us


hey now that is how needs to practice after all he hunts in the dark.The problem there is he has yet to figure out how to kill turkeys with a spotlight.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Tom oh Tom you can turn your headlights of and quit practicing for the night. Come chat with us


Bow hit the case at 8:15 thank you!!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> sorry about that Mr self adjusting sight man opps I mean self destructing:mg:


cant help i I spent a fortune on stabilizers and had to buy a walmart sight.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hey now that is how needs to practice after all he hunts in the dark.The problem there is he has yet to figure out how to kill turkeys with a spotlight.


When i do...you'll be the 1st to know!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> What an insult I have been a 1 woman man for a while now.


One for Monday
One for Tuesday
One for Wed.........................................You get the picture!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Bow hit the case at 8:15 thank you!!!:wink:


Yeah but they shut the pumps off @ 6pm os what was the rest off the time.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> LOL its not that bad is it.


You know after calling us out like he has if he dont beat us down in London he just as well never log onto the computer again


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> One for Monday
> One for Tuesday
> One for Wed.........................................You get the picture!!


not any more


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> One for Monday
> One for Tuesday
> One for Wed.........................................You get the picture!!


Hell whats wrong with that.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> What an insult I have been a 1 woman man for a while now.


You're not talking about your :hand: again are you?


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Tom oh Tom you can turn your headlights of and quit practicing for the night. Come chat with us





treeman65 said:


> hey now that is how needs to practice after all he hunts in the dark.The problem there is he has yet to figure out how to kill turkeys with a spotlight.


I actually have one hell of a street light where my targets are!! Tremble boys tremeble!!!:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> cant help i I spent a fortune on stabilizers and had to buy a walmart sight.


you need you a brass pin on your bow with the tip painted red with finger nail polish


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> You know after calling us out like he has if he dont beat us down in London he just as well never log onto the computer again


rutro :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> I actually have one hell of a street light where my targets are!! Tremble boys tremeble!!!:wink:


you know its past my bedtime im already scared to death


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> not any more


Hey, do you still have PH on speed dial???:mg:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I actually have one hell of a street light where my targets are!! Tremble boys tremeble!!!:wink:


no need for street light I would just shoot in the house if I had too.But then you would have a hard time answer you wife when she ask why you cant at least hit one of the walls.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hey, do you still have PH on speed dial???:mg:


You had to bring up the PH didnt you....ukey:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no need for street light I would just shoot in the house if I had too.But then you would have a hard time answer you wife when she ask why you cant at least hit one of the walls.


lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Hey, do you still have PH on speed dial???:mg:


just for you I do.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> no need for street light I would just shoot in the house if I had too.But then you would have a hard time answer you wife when she ask why you cant at least hit one of the walls.


Tom cant shoot his bow in the house at night silly he will wake up the kids


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> You know after calling us out like he has if he dont beat us down in London he just as well never log onto the computer again





bowman_77 said:


> rutro :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:





APAnTN said:


> you know its past my bedtime im already scared to death


Somebodys gotta do it!!! Joes just sitting there eatin pop tarts or cheese puffs!! I know he's gonna be in London too!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Tom cant shoot his bow in the house at night silly he will wake up the kids


18 yards from end to end...but when NOBODYS home!! SHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Somebodys gotta do it!!! Joes just sitting there eatin pop tarts or cheese puffs!! I know he's gonna be in London too!!


more money to pad my pocket:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Somebodys gotta do it!!! Joes just sitting there eatin pop tarts or cheese puffs!! I know he's gonna be in London too!!


Sure is.........and will have a sharpie with your name on it.:mg:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> 18 yards from end to end...but when NOBODYS home!! SHHHHHHHHH!!!


good thing you dont live in the city limits the neighbors would be complaining of noise when you shoot


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> good thing you dont live in the city limits the neighbors would be complaining of noise when you shoot


yeah we know the Hoyts sound like 12ga going off.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> more money to pad my pocket:wink:


Yeah, your rite...i give, you win....NOT!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> yeah we know the Hoyts sound like 12ga going off.


you beat me to that one plus the vibration goes on even after you set the bow down.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you beat me to that one plus the vibration goes on even after you set the bow down.


them aftershocks are killers :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Yeah, your rite...i give, you win....NOT!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


I dont want you to give up. We will let the scores talk the final smack:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> good thing you dont live in the city limits the neighbors would be complaining of noise when you shoot





bowman_77 said:


> yeah we know the Hoyts sound like 12ga going off.


Rubber deer don't move...silly boyz!! I can't take you guys nowhere!!!:zip:


----------



## treeman65

So is the smackdown on the long range now? Looks like Mark is the only one left in the 10 yd class.:nyah:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Rubber deer don't move...silly boyz!! I can't take you guys nowhere!!!:zip:


Do you supply the neighbors ear plugs?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> So is the smackdown on the long range now? Looks like Mark is the only one left in the 10 yd class.:nyah:


works for me.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> them aftershocks are killers :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


yep you want to experience a Hoyt just go use a jackhammer


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Sure is.........and will have a sharpie with your name on it.:mg:





APAnTN said:


> good thing you dont live in the city limits the neighbors would be complaining of noise when you shoot





bowman_77 said:


> yeah we know the Hoyts sound like 12ga going off.





treeman65 said:


> you beat me to that one plus the vibration goes on even after you set the bow down.





bowman_77 said:


> them aftershocks are killers :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


That's it...your ALL IN TIME OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> So is the smackdown on the long range now? Looks like Mark is the only one left in the 10 yd class.:nyah:


Ill shoot the long range with the semi PRO and you better hope i dont beat you:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yep you want to experience a Hoyt just go use a jackhammer


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> That's it...your ALL IN TIME OUT!!!!!!!!


Man if you would have old me you were so scared I could have called Will and got him to give you some lessons.


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> That's it...your ALL IN TIME OUT!!!!!!!!


Mark go play with your "rod(s)"
Joe go braid sumtin
James go fetch up a ho in da bucket

That way toby and i can have a quality conversation!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's it...your ALL IN TIME OUT!!!!!!!!


Hey what wrong with them comments.....Im on there 3 times. just for that here yah go......Hey Tom :brick: :brick: :brick:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Ill shoot the long range with the semi PRO and you better hope i dont beat you:wink:


do i need to have Will come by and give you lessons too


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Man if you would have old me you were so scared I could have called Will and got him to give you some lessons.


He teaches 3rd grade...in in 4th THANK YOU SIR!!!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> That's it...your ALL IN TIME OUT!!!!!!!!


are you going to tell us we can play again when you think of some more comebacks


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Mark go play with your "rod(s)"
> Joe go braid sumtin
> James go fetch up a ho in da bucket
> 
> That way toby and i can have a quality conversation!!


done did my braidin for the day thank you I deliveried 28 slings to a new store today.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> He teaches 3rd grade...in in 4th THANK YOU SIR!!!!!!


yeah but for the 4th year in a row.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Ill shoot the long range with the semi PRO and you better hope i dont beat you:wink:


Semi Pro...is that the same as MINI ME!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> yeah but for the 4th year in a row.


so..................what!! Our tax dollars at work!! LOL


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> do i need to have Will come by and give you lessons too


whos Will:dontknow:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Semi Pro...is that the same as MINI ME!!


I hear you Mr give me the yardage with my bottle please.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> whos Will:dontknow:


I like to know too.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey what wrong with them comments.....Im on there 3 times. just for that here yah go......Hey Tom :brick: :brick: :brick:


You better give Toby his brick back...he'll be lookin for it!!



APAnTN said:


> are you going to tell us we can play again when you think of some more comebacks


Bring it!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You better give Toby his brick back...he'll be lookin for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it!!


Them ones arent Tobys i found me some today.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I hear you Mr give me the yardage with my bottle please.


OH SNAP!!! Give tha boy a cookie!!:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> whos Will:dontknow:


he shoots in that area and in ASA open c shooter.He is a good shot and fun to shoot with.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Mark go play with your "rod(s)"
> Joe go braid sumtin
> James go fetch up a ho in da bucket
> 
> That way toby and i can have a quality conversation!!


Well then you can just take your @zz to bed and start your prayers and cross your fingers cause your going to need help that only the man above can give if you going to have a snowballs chance


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Well then you can just take your @zz to bed and start your prayers and cross your fingers cause your going to need help that only the man above can give if you going to have a snowballs chance


 Dayum Mark is all in That AZZ


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> You better give Toby his brick back...he'll be lookin for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it!!


Ive brought it all night and all you can come up with is TIME OUT


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> OH SNAP!!! Give tha boy a cookie!!:darkbeer:


we will need to have a smackdown on practice range before the end of the season with NO KNOWN YARDAGE


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Dayum Mark is all in That AZZ


yeah I heard he swings that wayukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You better give Toby his brick back...he'll be lookin for it!!


YEAH....What gives Joe? You used to at least ask to use one, but now you just keep taking them all the time!:angry: :brick:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Sure is.........and will have a sharpie with your name on it.:mg:


Let me just send it on then.....


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> yeah I heard he swings that wayukey:ukey:ukey:


Not from the looks of the pic you sent me today I think you like your chicks with _ _ _ _ _


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> YEAH....What gives Joe? You used to at least ask to use one, but now you just keep taking them all the time!:angry: :brick:


Hey now them are from my reserves


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Well then you can just take your @zz to bed and start your prayers and cross your fingers cause your going to need help that only the man above can give if you going to have a snowballs chance


DAYUM.............are ya ok, catch your breath there pal!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

You can't buy this kind of entertainment.:happy1: Ya'll need a video cam set up on a tripod during the smackdown or one of the gals to run it!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Not from the looks of the pic you sent me today I think you like your chicks with _ _ _ _ _


He sent me that too...makes ya wonder??:mg:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> You can't buy this kind of entertainment.:happy1: Ya'll need a video cam set up on a tripod during the smackdown or one of the gals to run it!:set1_rolf2:


You need to make it down and get in on the action too


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> You can't buy this kind of entertainment.:happy1: Ya'll need a video cam set up on a tripod during the smackdown or one of the gals to run it!:set1_rolf2:


I will take my camera and digital camcorder this time.


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> You need to make it down and get in on the action too


Sounds like a blast, but I only shoot hunter class so I can't play with you guys anyway. Anyone wanting to step up with a 70 lb bow and go play though it could get interesting.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I will take my camera and digital camcorder this time.


As long as the nither one has pics on them like you sent out today....ukey:ukey:


----------



## APAnTN

Guys its been fun tonight but its time to turn in. Talk to you all later


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> As long as the nither one has pics on them like you sent out today....ukey:ukey:


a buddy sent me that this morningukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Guys its been fun tonight but its time to turn in. Talk to you all later


see yah Mark


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Mark; have a good night. Out of comebacks and quips for the night?:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

:ballchain


APAnTN said:


> Guys its been fun tonight but its time to turn in. Talk to you all later


:ballchain later Mark


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sounds like a blast, but I only shoot hunter class so I can't play with you guys anyway. Anyone wanting to step up with a 70 lb bow and go play though it could get interesting.:wink:


I cant find one that shoots slow enough at 70 lbs :wink: All jokes aside come on down and shoot the hunter class its probably the largest class in the ASA


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Later Mark; have a good night. Out of comebacks and quips for the night?:chortle:


got to save some for tomorrow night


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Guys its been fun tonight but its time to turn in. Talk to you all later


Have a good one Mark...i'll give me a call thursday.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I cant find one that shoots slow enough at 70 lbs :wink: All jokes aside come on down and shoot the hunter class its probably the largest class in the ASA


Mines way too fast too!! If you and Kimmi come down...they would name London Xtreme-Ville for sure after all of us tore the place down!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> I cant find one that shoots slow enough at 70 lbs :wink: All jokes aside come on down and shoot the hunter class its probably the largest class in the ASA


Metro would be the closest one to us, and that's still almost a 9 hour ride.:doh: It won't happen this year, but perhaps next year we could get down for a shoot.



APAnTN said:


> got to save some for tomorrow night


At least we know you're going to be here already. Hear that boys...gotta keep the talk of Mark :secret: tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> a buddy sent me that this morningukey:ukey:ukey:


Thanks for sharing!!! ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Metro would be the closest one to us, and that's still almost a 9 hour ride.:doh: It won't happen this year, but perhaps next year we could get down for a shoot.
> 
> 
> Were gonna hold you to it!!
> 
> 
> At least we know you're going to be here already. Hear that boys...gotta keep the talk of Mark :secret: tomorrow. :lol:



And just what does that meen / mean?? lol


----------



## 12 rings only

After work i'm goin to shoot 25 more rubber critters...


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> And just what does that meen / mean?? lol


Just bein a smart azz.:dontknow: He's not on my case like yours, and I think it would be good to see him on again....someone else to :boink: at you guys a bit.:chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

Dang, the boss left and so did everybody else!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> After work i'm goin to shoot 25 more rubber critters...


Yeah?? Is it a 30 target course?:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Just bein a smart azz.:dontknow: He's not on my case like yours, and I think it would be good to see him on again....someone else to :boink: at you guys a bit.:chortle:


Maybe...he's gonna stay on me, it's what drives me rite now....and the fact that i've only shot one other tourney this year so far.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah?? Is it a 30 target course?:mg:


Why yes it is.....smart azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Why yes it is.....smart azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Wow...calling it already to miss five?? You really SUCK!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

later yall


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> later yall


Later Joe.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wow...calling it already to miss five?? You really SUCK!:set1_rolf2:


Uh...whatever!!:zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Uh...whatever!!:zip:


Now don't start that.:hurt:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Now don't start that.:hurt:


Ha Ha!! I'm gonna hit the rack myself, gotta get some rest so i don't miss any!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later Tom...have a good one.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Later Tom...have a good one.


You too! I'll let you know how i done on the range thursday / today!!
Later.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Have a good one Mark...i'll give me a call thursday.


Hey Tom after you call yourself tell us what you said :set1_thinking:


----------



## fishcatcher

hey all. i did shoot this past weekend and shot 291. pretty good for me.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Hey Tom after you call yourself tell us what you said :set1_thinking:


lol...:wink:


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hey all. i did shoot this past weekend and shot 291. pretty good for me.


hey its about time you were here


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> hey its about time you were here


yea tell me about it. miss out on alot of ribbing i see. glad it was me lol


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea tell me about it. miss out on alot of ribbing i see. glad it was me lol


hope everything has been good


----------



## wisesteve

okay guys, i need some help here. new to the 3d scene and am looking to start in novice. known yardage at this time is a must if i plan on scoring at all. what do you suggest on practice? every day? 1-2 hrs? til my arm falls off? got one at buckstop archery, state qualifier on the 29th. good warm up. thinking of metropolis also. aiming to high?


----------



## treeman65

wisesteve said:


> okay guys, i need some help here. new to the 3d scene and am looking to start in novice. known yardage at this time is a must if i plan on scoring at all. what do you suggest on practice? every day? 1-2 hrs? til my arm falls off? got one at buckstop archery, state qualifier on the 29th. good warm up. thinking of metropolis also. aiming to high?


There is no reason to set a time limit on your practice.If you get to where you are not concentrating or making bad shots then the practice is no good.
Somedays I dont even pick up my bow but i will judge targets.Somedays I will go out and only blank bale practice.It all depends on how i feel that day.
The metro shoot is my favorite if you decide to go let me know.Feel free to pm if you need any help.


----------



## fishcatcher

Steve i just practice till i get tire. no use to keep on shooting after that only pick up bad habit like James mention. also i judge distant and then range it after. right now i'm about 1 or 2 yards off. yea i know keep not good enough yet. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hey Tom after you call yourself tell us what you said :set1_thinking:


Oh my...guess i was pretty tired...huh!!


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Oh my...guess i was pretty tired...huh!!


you are not talking to yourself now are you Tom. do you leave message on your phone and call back


----------



## 12 rings only

wisesteve said:


> okay guys, i need some help here. new to the 3d scene and am looking to start in novice. known yardage at this time is a must if i plan on scoring at all. what do you suggest on practice? every day? 1-2 hrs? til my arm falls off? got one at buckstop archery, state qualifier on the 29th. good warm up. thinking of metropolis also. aiming to high?


James and Bill offer some great advice, all i have to add to this is the ability to have repeatable form is very important. By no means i'm implying that you can't shoot well, just something that my coach worked hard to get me to do. Without goals, i feel you'll be spinning your wheels....go shoot Metro...and all that you are able to in the mean time, you'll have a great time for sure...it's all about having a good time and meeting great people!! There are a bunch rite here on this team!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you are not talking to yourself now are you Tom. do you leave message on your phone and call back


I try not to...i was wanting Mark to call me, but neither happened!! LOL

Nice shooting by the way!!!


----------



## bowman_77

whats up guys


----------



## bowman_77

Tom the light kit didnt work. It wouldnt even register


----------



## 12 rings only

I was on a nice round this eve...20 targets in and 8 up!! :wink:Then that damn BUS found me!! :zip:lol Finished 2 down!! OUCH!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Tom the light kit didnt work. It wouldnt even register


What kind of chrono are you using Joe?


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom the light kit didnt work. It wouldnt even register


Ah nah, wonder why??


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> What kind of chrono are you using Joe?


Its a pro chrono.I tried to do a DYI light kit but it wasnt bright enough. I guess I will just buy the real deal.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Ah nah, wonder why??


Well I read the inst. on it an it said not all flor. light will work.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I try not to...i was wanting Mark to call me, but neither happened!! LOL
> 
> Nice shooting by the way!!!


yeah you and mark have that 1900 dial ababe working for you


----------



## RattleSnake1

I think the Pro Chronos are over rated and of course over priced. I think the better buy is the F1 Shooting Chronys because it seems like every pro chrono I ever shot through always had a sweet spot to it. The F1s it doesn't matter where you shoot through them it's always the same, and as long as you're out in daylight you don't need a light kit.:thumb:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think the Pro Chronos are over rated and of course over priced. I think the better buy is the F1 Shooting Chronys because it seems like every pro chrono I ever shot through always had a sweet spot to it. The F1s it doesn't matter where you shoot through them it's always the same, and as long as you're out in daylight you don't need a light kit.:thumb:


wrong lolllllllllllllllllllllllll not if you dont have the right rods to shoot thru.:sad:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> yeah you and mark have that 1900 dial ababe working for you


At least WE dial BABES!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> wrong lolllllllllllllllllllllllll not if you dont have the right rods to shoot thru.:sad:


Just because YOU got duped into buying one for airsoft!:doh: :der:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> At least WE dial BABES!!!


chik with d dont countukey:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think the Pro Chronos are over rated and of course over priced. I think the better buy is the F1 Shooting Chronys because it seems like every pro chrono I ever shot through always had a sweet spot to it. The F1s it doesn't matter where you shoot through them it's always the same, and as long as you're out in daylight you don't need a light kit.:thumb:


it does tened to have a sweet spot. But it was the same price as the F1 when I bought it.


----------



## 12 rings only

James...the three "Jack Hammers" on the left of the pic i sent you are for sale.....Anytime you would like to UPGRADE, i'll hook ya up!!:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> James...the three "Jack Hammers" on the left of the pic i sent you are for sale.....Anytime you would like to UPGRADE, i'll hook ya up!!:zip:


Upgrade Thats like going from a caddy to a pinto ukey:ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> chik with d dont countukey:


YOU sent that chit to US!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James...the three "Jack Hammers" on the left of the pic i sent you are for sale.....Anytime you would like to UPGRADE, i'll hook ya up!!:zip:


gee thanks not


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Upgrade Thats like going from a caddy to a pinto ukey:ukey:


With a Sonny Leonard 632 ci Super Charged Chevy!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Oh boy....here we go again on those POS Mathews. Tom...if they want to shoot those FUGLY bows....LET THEM! :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> gee thanks not


If that Pro Elite you sold had SPIRALS on it, you would still be shooting it!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy....here we go again on those POS Mathews. Tom...if they want to shoot those FUGLY bows....LET THEM! :chortle:


Yeah...they still need a 250 shot of NOS to even come close to MY JACK HAMMER!!!!!:mg:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Yeah...they still need a 250 shot of NOS to even come close to MY JACK HAMMER!!!!!:mg:


Just don't bet the farm on those tuning forks you shoot. You gotta keep from flagging in the home stretch; THEN you can talk all the smack you want! :thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Oh boy....here we go again on those POS Mathews. Tom...if they want to shoot those FUGLY bows....LET THEM! :chortle:


why they have to be POS.......Like James have said many many time, are POS's dont come with googles.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Yeah...they still need a 250 shot of NOS to even come close to MY JACK HAMMER!!!!!:mg:


you speed freaks are all alike.Probably 2 second man in the sack too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> why they have to be POS.......Like James have said many many time, are POS's dont come with googles.


Careful now Joe:nono:....one of YOURS already broke a limb once. That bad karma will sneak up on you resulting in an epic failure of your equipment! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> you speed freaks are all alike.Probably 2 second man in the sack too.


Hmmmmm...interesting thought there. He DID tire after only 20 targets...James could be onto something!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Careful now Joe:nono:....one of YOURS already broke a limb once. That bad karma will sneak up on you resulting in an epic failure of your equipment! :set1_rolf2:


go drink your kool ade


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Careful now Joe:nono:....one of YOURS already broke a limb once. That bad karma will sneak up on you resulting in an epic failure of your equipment! :set1_rolf2:


hell I wounldnt know what good karma was all I have is bad.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> go drink your kool ade


Yeah....I wonder who's drinking Kool Aid when they shoot the same bow as all the idiots on TV??? Please!:hand:


----------



## bowman_77

grape favor anyone.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you speed freaks are all alike.Probably 2 second man in the sack too.





RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmmm...interesting thought there. He DID tire after only 20 targets...James could be onto something!:wink:





treeman65 said:


> go drink your kool ade


Go sit by your dish!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Go sit by your dish!!


Hey for once Im not quoted.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> grape favor anyone.:wink:


Yep...Joe's a resident of Jonestown.:chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey for once Im not quoted.


It's still early!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep...Joe's a resident of Jonestown.:chortle:


Oh my............:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yep...Joe's a resident of Jonestown.:chortle:


ok didnt get that one.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> ok didnt get that one.


Jonestown Guyana...where that freak got everybody in the religous cult to drink what ever it was...Koolaid???? And it was a mass suicide!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Go sit by your dish!!


go shoot some 8s:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Jonestown Guyana...where that freak got everybody in the religous cult to drink what ever it was...Koolaid???? And it was a mass suicide!!


nope i was a big thing on here where they said all bowtech shooters drink kool aide


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> go shoot some 8s:wink:


If i shot 8s i would have finished out at 2 up!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> nope i was a big thing on here where they said all bowtech shooters drink kool aide


Yep....and James STILL likes them.:mg: :zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> nope i was a big thing on here where they said all bowtech shooters drink kool aide


OH, guess it was a dif koolaid!! lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> If i shot 8s i would have finished out at 2 up!!


fast bow helped you there i take it.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Jonestown Guyana...where that freak got everybody in the religous cult to drink what ever it was...Koolaid???? And it was a mass suicide!!


ok.


----------



## treeman65

joe did you see the product from company that we discussed earlier


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> ok.


It was funny Joe because it was GRAPE Koolaid at Jonestown.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> fast bow helped you there i take it.


@ 284...it's the tired archer!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

*Lets help Mark out some more...*

go vote n post!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1222377


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> joe did you see the product from company that we discussed earlier


I know the company that we talked about but what product are you talking about


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> go vote n post!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1222377


done deal


----------



## 12 rings only

Fella, i'm turning in for the nite. Have a good one!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Fella, i'm turning in for the nite. Have a good one!!


have a good one Tom.....It want be long for me either.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Fella, i'm turning in for the nite. Have a good one!!


later tom


----------



## treeman65

:wink:


12 rings only said:


> go vote n post!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1222377


done deal I think they will get my point.:wink:


----------



## wisesteve

thanks guys for all the advice. will take it to heart, and afield.
all i gotta say about your banter back and forth is "I'm glad y'all like each other. If you didn't there would be grounds for a throw down!"


----------



## RattleSnake1

wisesteve said:


> thanks guys for all the advice. will take it to heart, and afield.
> all i gotta say about your banter back and forth is "I'm glad y'all like each other. If you didn't there would be grounds for a throw down!"


It's all in good fun so don't be afraid to jump right in and join the party.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Just became an O-fficial member of _*Team XTREME*_ !!!!

Flatliner Pro XL's will be here Monday !!


----------



## APAnTN

Welcome aboard and come join us in this thread anytime I assure you that you will get a good laugh


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys what brand of bow scales are yall using. I need to buy some. Let me hear it fellas


----------



## 12 rings only

1stRockinArcher said:


> Just became an O-fficial member of _*Team XTREME*_ !!!!
> 
> Flatliner Pro XL's will be here Monday !!


Welcome to the best shooting staff EVER!!! We have a great time here and are all friends!! Jump rite in and have some fun, just....DON'T PICK ON KIMMI!!!


----------



## APAnTN

Hey guys lets start up with some excuses that Tom will have after sunday. He said he was shooting the known class

lets hear them

Ill start it 

Man i misjudged that one :shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys lets start up with some excuses that Tom will have after sunday. He said he was shooting the known class
> 
> lets hear them
> 
> Ill start it
> 
> Man i misjudged that one :shade:


oh i use the wrong pin or if he shoot a slider. i forgot to move it from the last stand.


----------



## fishcatcher

1stRockinArcher said:


> Just became an O-fficial member of _*Team XTREME*_ !!!!
> 
> Flatliner Pro XL's will be here Monday !!


oh welcome aboard. great bunch of guys and gal here.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys lets start up with some excuses that Tom will have after sunday. He said he was shooting the known class
> 
> lets hear them
> 
> Ill start it
> 
> Man i misjudged that one :shade:


Oh my...here we go!!!

How about i eat 2 or 3 bowls of chili sat nite...oh boy your trucks gonna smell nice!! How far is it...hour and a half from my house!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> he shoot a slider. i forgot to move it from the last stand.


Everybodys done that at least once.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Everybodys done that at least once.


yep i'm guilty of that one myself. more than once i have to say


----------



## bowman_77

Or what happen


----------



## treeman65

1stRockinArcher said:


> Just became an O-fficial member of _*Team XTREME*_ !!!!
> 
> Flatliner Pro XL's will be here Monday !!


welcome to the team


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Oh my...here we go!!!
> 
> How about i eat 2 or 3 bowls of chili sat nite...oh boy your trucks gonna smell nice!! How far is it...hour and a half from my house!!


the first smell in my vehicle your @$$ will be walking


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> the first smell in my vehicle your @$$ will be walking


lol i can see you two now in the truck roflmao now. wonder how long Tom can hold his breath.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> the first smell in my vehicle your @$$ will be walking


You better tell Frank!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i can see you two now in the truck roflmao now. wonder how long Tom can hold his breath.


Looks like...























long enough to get kicked out!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> lol i can see you two now in the truck roflmao now. wonder how long Tom can hold his breath.


You should see us on a range with Jr!!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

oh no way that is not long enough buddy. Mark gonna kick your butt out for sure.


----------



## bowman_77

James have you looked at the M7 yet


----------



## fishcatcher

oh Tom i shot the alphaburner two weeks ago. i was pretty surprise how nice that bow pull and shoot. pretty fast also


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh no way that is not long enough buddy. Mark gonna kick your butt out for sure.


I'll just ride in the back.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I'll just ride in the back.


in the back of the truck bed  i'm sure


----------



## fishcatcher

k where the heck can i get tips for the victory x ringer hv 350 at? i can't seem to find them anywhere near me.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> oh Tom i shot the alphaburner two weeks ago. i was pretty surprise how nice that bow pull and shoot. pretty fast also


Nice bow huh!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nice bow huh!!


So is that M7


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> k where the heck can i get tips for the victory x ringer hv 350 at? i can't seem to find them anywhere near me.


Talk to Mark.....He has some.:teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Nice bow huh!!


yea it is. don't know what the draw weight was but it was pretty easy to draw. still like my exceed though. pretty fast enough for me. beside that price tags is too much for me.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> k where the heck can i get tips for the victory x ringer hv 350 at? i can't seem to find them anywhere near me.


Use gold tip x-cutter points and screw in weights to get the total you want up front.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> Talk to Mark.....He has some.:teeth:


thanks Joe.


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Use gold tip x-cutter points and screw in weights to get the total you want up front.


so do i have to put in a insert for those?


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> so do i have to put in a insert for those?


No they are just like the ones you have but in the nose you can add weight.


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> No they are just like the ones you have but in the nose you can add weight.


great now the big question. what size do i need  for 100 grains total.


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> great now the big question. what size do i need  for 100 grains total.


in GT you will have to get the 90gr and add 10gr to the nose or just get the 100 gr victory nibs


----------



## bowman_77

fishcatcher said:


> great now the big question. what size do i need  for 100 grains total.


oh and the size of them are 2413

make sur if you use GT you get the X-Cutter points


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> great now the big question. what size do i need  for 100 grains total.


easton 2413 nibbs work perfect


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> in GT you will have to get the 90gr and add 10gr to the nose or just get the 100 gr victory nibs


think i'll go with the victory nibs. less hassle. and James just gave me a tips on where i can get some. thanks again buddy.


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> easton 2413 nibbs work perfect


you got to be kidding right. cause i have those sitting here now agrrrrrr


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James have you looked at the M7 yet


not yet


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> so do i have to put in a insert for those?


Nope, they are nibbs.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> you got to be kidding right. cause i have those sitting here now agrrrrrr


That was my next idea. Built my first set with them.:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

thanks guys. i lost a few in the target shooting last weekend. don't know why they came off but it happen.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> not yet


oh its a sweet sweet bow.


----------



## bowman_77

This will be Tom come London








:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

i see those guys still didn't finish that pic yet lol. man if that's what Tom gonna looks like then he's definately sitting in the truck bed for sure.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> you got to be kidding right. cause i have those sitting here now agrrrrrr


yep I use only the 2413 nibbs and uni bushings
are you using a brush in the shaft before you glue the tips in?
what kind of glue are you using?


----------



## treeman65

:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> yep I use only the 2413 nibbs and uni bushings
> are you using a brush in the shaft before you glue the tips in?
> what kind of glue are you using?


lol i don't know. i got them from Joe and they were glue on already. i think i hit something in the target. but from my own arrows i do clean the inside before glueing. and i'm using hot melt. oh what are you mad at now


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol i don't know. i got them from Joe and they were glue on already. i think i hit something in the target. but from my own arrows i do clean the inside before glueing. and i'm using hot melt. oh what are you mad at now


dont use hot melt
something i saw


----------



## fishcatcher

ok i'll bite. what did you see.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> ok i'll bite. what did you see.


cant post it on here


----------



## fishcatcher

just email it to me then lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

Wow...James did you chase everybody out early or what?:twitch:


----------



## fishcatcher

nah i'm still here Toby. how is going with you.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wow...James did you chase everybody out early or what?:twitch:


i do have that affect specially on women.


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> nah i'm still here Toby. how is going with you.


Fine here fish...you?




treeman65 said:


> i do have that affect specially on women.


Tell us something we DON'T know! What did you do chase the new one off already too?:mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

nothing much just waiting for sunday to get here so i can go shoot some carps.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Fine here fish...you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us something we DON'T know! What did you do chase the new one off already too?:mg:


no she is at the beach for the weekend with girlfriends.

I will be calling Ron too.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I gave him a heads up you'd be contacting him so he's already got some information of what's going on. He'll take good care of you.:thumb:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I gave him a heads up you'd be contacting him so he's already got some information of what's going on. He'll take good care of you.:thumb:


thanks


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> thanks


So James.....was I right about your injury?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> So James.....was I right about your injury?


dont know lol
i was feeling ok when i got up today but it hurts like hell now
i never got out of work till 11 am this morning


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> dont know lol
> i was feeling ok when i got up today but it hurts like hell now
> i never got out of work till 11 am this morning


So you haven't given it much chance to stiffen up on you. You can try to keep stretching that area, and it may work itself out. I've been able to do that a few times, but if it's bad you'll need a bone bender.:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

don't tell me you pick up something from those womens you pick up at night now


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> don't tell me you pick up something from those womens you pick up at night now


no did something to my back


----------



## fishcatcher

oh and here i though we was gonna have some fun picking on you. oh well i hope you feel better soon then. at least before the fall comes around.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Just looked up the results from the shoot Kim and I went to last Saturday where the humping bears were.:chortle: Kimmi AGAIN took :first: in her class, and I took :second: so another strong finish for Team Xtreme.:whoo:


----------



## fishcatcher

nice going you two. congrats


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> nice going you two. congrats


Thanks fish. That one pushed Kim's limits being there was no "women's" stakes so she had to shoot the same stakes as the men. The second to last target was sitting at 50-51 yards, and she hasn't stretched out that far before, but she still scored on it.


----------



## fishcatcher

that's pretty good shooting. don't know what place i finish last weekend but i did shoot 291 out of 300 so that wasn't too bad. no shoot this weekend for me :angry:. so i'm planning on slaying some carps down the river.


----------



## treeman65

thats great toby


----------



## RattleSnake1

We'll be shooting Sunday only this week because Kim has to work all day tomorrow. It's actually alright with me because I need to work some kinks out tomorrow being lately things have just FELT a little off. I've still been able to shoot decent enough, but not what I expect out of myself so it's bothering me.:angry:


----------



## fishcatcher

k guys i'm off to bed. talk to you all later.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Later fish.


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks Toby for the info. I ordered one of them to try out. The one I was lookin at like the shops have around here is 50 so for that price if it last a month its worth it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

I've had mine for a couple months now and still no problems. It shuts itself off after a few minutes of inacativity too.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> I've had mine for a couple months now and still no problems. It shuts itself off after a few minutes of inacativity too.:wink:


does it hpld the display or does it erase when you let the presser off


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> does it hpld the display or does it erase when you let the presser off


It goes back to zero when you let the pressure off. The only one I've seen that holds it is the Easton one.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> It goes back to zero when you let the pressure off. The only one I've seen that holds it is the Easton one.


the one I was looking at does too. but I'll give this one a try 1st


----------



## RattleSnake1

What was the other one you were looking at?


----------



## fishcatcher

good morning team.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> What was the other one you were looking at?


here it is
http://www.robinhoodarchery.com/dig....html?osCsid=3a8c12f81a1fbbf80cf64cafbd1f68bc


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> here it is
> http://www.robinhoodarchery.com/dig....html?osCsid=3a8c12f81a1fbbf80cf64cafbd1f68bc


If mine takes a crap I'll look into that one being it stores the peak weight.:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> If mine takes a crap I'll look into that one being it stores the peak weight.:thumb:


Them are nice ones.....That what my local shops use, and thats the only place that I found that sells them.


----------



## 12 rings only

Joe, the one in the link is the same one our shot uses also.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Joe, the one in the link is the same one our shot uses also.


Yeap they sure are. I am going to try the one Toby showed me 1st the go to this one if I need to.


----------



## APAnTN

Are you ready Tom?


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Are you ready Tom?


Oh yeah...Dingess just TXTed me and is "kinda" wanting to go...I don't think he's gonna like our depature time!! lol


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Oh yeah...Dingess just TXTed me and is "kinda" wanting to go...I don't think he's gonna like our depature time!! lol


You better get to bed early tonight so you wont run out of gas tomorrow

heres your checklist too.

1. Bow
2. Arrows ( bring plenty cause you may loose some)
3. release
4. Towel ( preferably a crying towel)
5. and last a note pad and pencil


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> You better get to bed early tonight so you wont run out of gas tomorrow
> 
> heres your checklist too.
> 
> 1. Bow
> 2. Arrows ( bring plenty cause you may loose some)
> 3. release
> 4. Towel ( preferably a crying towel)
> 5. and last a note pad and pencil


Say what you will....The note pad and pencil is for when you ask ME for my autograpgh!!!

Dingess is out, not goin.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Say what you will....The note pad and pencil is for when you ask ME for my autograpgh!!!
> 
> Dingess is out, not goin.


You better take notes with it:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> You better take notes with it:darkbeer:


You may very well out score me...but i'm not shooting from the red stake!! J/K-ing!! YES I'm taking the range finder, i really want to shoot "C", just haven't had enough time on the ranges this year.:thumbs_do:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

apantn said:


> you better get to bed early tonight so you wont run out of gas tomorrow
> 
> heres your checklist too.
> 
> 1. Bow
> 2. Arrows ( bring plenty cause you may loose some)
> 3. Release
> 4. Towel ( preferably a crying towel)
> 5. And last a note pad and pencil
> 
> :d


nice


----------



## fishcatcher

good luck guys and have tons of fun shooting. Tom don't let Mark scare you too much now.


----------



## bowman_77

Yeap yall have fun and good luck tomorrow Tom and Mark


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap yall have fun and good luck tomorrow Tom and Mark


The way things are looking....Tom's going to need all the luck he can get. Mark's gonna be all up in his business all the way there so Tom better not let him get in his head.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> The way things are looking....Tom's going to need all the luck he can get. Mark's gonna be all up in his business all the way there so Tom better not let him get in his head.


Head games can make for a looooooooong day.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Yep! I think Tom's going to have a VERY long day tomorrow...unless he shoots well then there will be all kinds of smack talk and eating crow for Mark.:mg: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

If he does that heads gonna swell. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

Toby have a good one im off to bed.


----------



## APAnTN

Hey guys all joking aside Tom knows that im just playing around and I hope he shoots very good. Ever since ive got to know him we give each other a hard time just for fun. But you guys are forgetting Tom called me as well as all the other team members out saying he was going to beat us down in London I just didnt want to wait that long lol 

we will be back with the results this evening and im sure Tom will send you all a text what to be ready for on here:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

WELLLLLLL?:dontknow: How did things shake out today???


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> WELLLLLLL?:dontknow: How did things shake out today???


Neither one of us shot very good but I did manage to get him:wink: it was a very nice morning to shoot and we had a great time


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Neither one of us shot very good but I did manage to get him:wink: it was a very nice morning to shoot and we had a great time


We had a great time!!! And he got me by 6 points. I'm not afraid to admit it either!! We now know Frank likes Turbins!! ROFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys all joking aside Tom knows that im just playing around and I hope he shoots very good. Ever since ive got to know him we give each other a hard time just for fun. But you guys are forgetting Tom called me as well as all the other team members out saying he was going to beat us down in London I just didnt want to wait that long lol
> 
> we will be back with the results this evening and im sure Tom will send you all a text what to be ready for on here:wink:


We have known each other for a while now...it's always something goin on!! lol I would always want Mark and all here to shoot thier best...wouldn't want anyone to shoot bad!! All you guys and the Gal are first rate in my book!!!

News flash...James won his state shoot toady!!!atta boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> We had a great time!!! And he got me by 6 points. I'm not afraid to admit it either!! We now know Frank likes Turbins!! ROFLMFAO!!!!


Ever hear of sandbagging :shade: I think we need to put some $$$ on it the next time lol


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> The way things are looking....Tom's going to need all the luck he can get. Mark's gonna be all up in his business all the way there so Tom better not let him get in his head.


No head games were played!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Ever hear of sandbagging :shade: I think we need to put some $$$ on it the next time lol


That's a good one!! :shade:


----------



## APAnTN

I hear Toby and Kimmi shot good today too. Congrats James as well


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> Ever hear of sandbagging :shade: I think we need to put some $$$ on it the next time lol





12 rings only said:


> That's a good one!! :shade:


Sounds like a little put up or :zip:!!! :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

Hears to James, Toby and Kim for some great shooting this weekend.:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Congrats guys


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> I hear Toby and Kimmi shot good today too. Congrats James as well





bowman_77 said:


> Hears to James, Toby and Kim for some great shooting this weekend.:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> Congrats guys


Thanks guys.

I didn't look at the sign in cards past the open class so I didn't even know if Kim was suppose to shoot from the men's stakes.:doh: I'm betting she'd be within the top 10-15 shooters even in the men's with coming in even. I was pretty proud of myself coming in 16 up for the first time on a course with a long stab and lense so hopefully I'll be able to start picking up some :first:s instead of second and third.

For sure a big congrats to James! ATTA BOY!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Sounds like a little put up or :zip:!!! :chortle:


Maybe.............


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Maybe.............


C'mon....pick up skirt! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I didn't look at the sign in cards past the open class so I didn't even know if Kim was suppose to shoot from the men's stakes.:doh: I'm betting she'd be within the top 10-15 shooters even in the men's with coming in even. I was pretty proud of myself coming in 16 up for the first time on a course with a long stab and lense so hopefully I'll be able to start picking up some :first:s instead of second and third.
> 
> For sure a big congrats to James! ATTA BOY!!!!!:thumb:


I'm pretty proud of Toby, Kimmi, and James for thier shooting today!!!:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Tom....I did get my release put back together last night! It took me a while, and I had to sit and stare at it for a while, but I got it.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Tom....I did get my release put back together last night! It took me a while, and I had to sit and stare at it for a while, but I got it.


I kinda figured you didn't resight for your caliper release. THEY are a BE-OTCH when you take em apart!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

I would have shot with Kimmi's little Fits Me+ :spit: I didn't have time to redo everything for a strap release; it was enough going to the long stab and lense yesterday! Today's is actually the FIRST shoot I've been really curious to see how I did though.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I would have shot with Kimmi's little Fits Me+ :spit: I didn't have time to redo everything for a strap release; it was enough going to the long stab and lense yesterday! Today's is actually the FIRST shoot I've been really curious to see how I did though.


You made the adjustment well enough!! lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> You made the adjustment well enough!! lol


It's still a little difficult getting used to the lense though. I had 3 8s today that when I came to full draw I second guessed myself, and it cost me everytime!:doh:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's still a little difficult getting used to the lense though. I had 3 8s today that when I came to full draw I second guessed myself, and it cost me everytime!:doh:


That's one of the few things i didn't do today, i stuck with what i put the yardage and sight pin on.


----------



## RattleSnake1

This is first I've ever really shot a lense though, and it's a new thing for me right now. I'll get used to it, and start tearing up the open/elite class.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> This is first I've ever really shot a lense though, and it's a new thing for me right now. I'll get used to it, and start tearing up the open/elite class.


The lense is a dif deal when you fist start it, it won't be long, you'll get used to it.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> The lense is a dif deal when you fist start it, it won't be long, you'll get used to it.


I was right yesterday when I said being this would be my first shoot in the new class the stakes WOULD be far tougher. It was really the first all year I've seen the open stakes being that far back from the regular ones. Go figure! :chortle:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Great shooting Team!!! Congrats to James for tearing it up!!


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

12 rings only said:


> Welcome to the best shooting staff EVER!!! We have a great time here and are all friends!! Jump rite in and have some fun, just....DON'T PICK ON KIMMI!!!


What Happens if I pick on KIMMI ???

Or, should I even ask ??


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Great Shooting Everyone, and Congrats.

Thanks for the welcome to the team.

I hope to start adding some victories for the team shortly !!!

:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

1stRockinArcher said:


> What Happens if I pick on KIMMI ???
> 
> Or, should I even ask ??


:zip: it could get ugly.


----------



## treeman65

thanks everyone 
I shot great on first 15 with 10 up the second half was all r&w and i didnt judge them to good ended up 8 up for the day,

good shooting toby and kimmi


----------



## treeman65

1stRockinArcher said:


> What Happens if I pick on KIMMI ???
> 
> Or, should I even ask ??


she will hunt you down and the you will get a:set1_punch:


----------



## RattleSnake1

1stRockinArcher said:


> What Happens if I pick on KIMMI ???
> 
> Or, should I even ask ??


I might have to give you a :brick: that's what. :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I might have to give you a :brick: that's what. :chortle:


:sign10:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> I might have to give you a :brick: that's what. :chortle:


:behindsof


----------



## treeman65

well i was going to add a picture of some more team xtreme bling from the state shoot this weekend but it wont let me add it says its to big.:angry:


----------



## treeman65

1stRockinArcher said:


> :behindsof


now that you are staff you need to make an appearance on the 3d range.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey congrats Jame, Toby, and Kim. way to go guys and gal.


----------



## rwd032

*Hey*

Hey guys my mane is Ronnie , I just joined the the team this weekend with the Flatliner Pro XL's. These are some really great stabilizers! Been reading though the thread and hope you guy wont be to hard on a KNOWN yardage 
3d shooter! I shoot ALOT of indoor and field so the known yarage just kinda fits me better so try not to be to hard! 
Thanks Ronnie
:shade:


----------



## APAnTN

rwd032 said:


> Hey guys my mane is Ronnie , I just joined the the team this weekend with the Flatliner Pro XL's. These are some really great stabilizers! Been reading though the thread and hope you guy wont be to hard on a KNOWN yardage
> 3d shooter! I shoot ALOT of indoor and field so the known yarage just kinda fits me better so try not to be to hard!
> Thanks Ronnie
> :shade:


take what we say with a grain of salt lol. We have a great bunch of guys and gals here and we all like to have a good time. The team always has a Smackdown shoot at the ASA shoots as well you will have to join us in london


----------



## corpralbarn

I really wish I could come mark!


----------



## 12 rings only

rwd032 said:


> Hey guys my mane is Ronnie , I just joined the the team this weekend with the Flatliner Pro XL's. These are some really great stabilizers! Been reading though the thread and hope you guy wont be to hard on a KNOWN yardage
> 3d shooter! I shoot ALOT of indoor and field so the known yarage just kinda fits me better so try not to be to hard!
> Thanks Ronnie
> :shade:


Welcome aboard Ronnie!! We have a good time here, and i feel that we have the best shooting staff period!! KNOWN Yardage...nah, nobodys gonna give you any over that. ME SHOOTING KNOWN Yardage....i catch it all for the both of us!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

1stRockinArcher said:


> What Happens if I pick on KIMMI ???
> 
> Or, should I even ask ??


Shes likely to THUMP YA....The "RattleSnake" gonna bite ya!! LOL 

Watch out for BRICKS...they get tossed around here quite a bit!!


----------



## bowman_77

rwd032 said:


> Hey guys my mane is Ronnie , I just joined the the team this weekend with the Flatliner Pro XL's. These are some really great stabilizers! Been reading though the thread and hope you guy wont be to hard on a KNOWN yardage
> 3d shooter! I shoot ALOT of indoor and field so the known yarage just kinda fits me better so try not to be to hard!
> Thanks Ronnie
> :shade:


Welcome aboard


----------



## rwd032

I will be in london. And would like to meet some of you while we are there.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Shes likely to THUMP YA....The "RattleSnake" gonna bite ya!! LOL
> 
> Watch out for BRICKS...they get tossed around here quite a bit!!


Why yes they do.


----------



## rwd032

KNOWN Yardage...nah, nobodys gonna give you any over that. ME SHOOTING KNOWN Yardage....i catch it all for the both of us!! lol 

I take it you shoot alot of known as well!


----------



## bowman_77

rwd032 said:


> I will be in london. And would like to meet some of you while we are there.


Well when the Xtreme team rolls into London it will turn into Xtremevillle. London will never be the same.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Well when the Xtreme team rolls into London it will turn into Xtremevillle. London will never be the same.


I thought I was ready until yesterdayukey:


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I thought I was ready until yesterdayukey:


I had one of them days too. dont sweat it. I havent shoot the open rig that much, since I have a 2 day hunter shoot this weekend. But it will be pulled out and shot hot and heavy Mon-Weds. 

We are leaving thursday morning to head up. Not looking forward to that 9 hr drive.:thumbs_do......We all need to throw down with class this go around, it will be the last time I prolly see yall till gainsville next year.


----------



## 12 rings only

rwd032 said:


> KNOWN Yardage...nah, nobodys gonna give you any over that. ME SHOOTING KNOWN Yardage....i catch it all for the both of us!! lol
> 
> I take it you shoot alot of known as well!


I was a Open C guy, but work and life has got in the way of my shooting alot this year...i have no problems with what a shooter wants to shoot.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I thought I was ready until yesterdayukey:


I'm right there with ya bro!!ukey::angry:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

treeman65 said:


> now that you are staff you need to make an appearance on the 3d range.


Planning on shooting the NFAA SE Marked 3D Sectional in June at Archery Barn in Franklin, NC !!

Oh BTW Guess what I got in the mail today !!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057894236&postcount=2409


----------



## 12 rings only

1stRockinArcher said:


> Planning on shooting the NFAA SE Marked 3D Sectional in June at Archery Barn in Franklin, NC !!
> 
> Oh BTW Guess what I got in the mail today !!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057894236&postcount=2409


Looks great!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

1stRockinArcher said:


> Planning on shooting the NFAA SE Marked 3D Sectional in June at Archery Barn in Franklin, NC !!
> 
> Oh BTW Guess what I got in the mail today !!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057894236&postcount=2409


LOL

I was thinking some hogs balls but I was way off!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Morning guys


----------



## treeman65

rwd032 said:


> Hey guys my mane is Ronnie , I just joined the the team this weekend with the Flatliner Pro XL's. These are some really great stabilizers! Been reading though the thread and hope you guy wont be to hard on a KNOWN yardage
> 3d shooter! I shoot ALOT of indoor and field so the known yarage just kinda fits me better so try not to be to hard!
> Thanks Ronnie
> :shade:


WELCOME TO THE TEAM

You say you shot WHATj/k 
there is nothing wrong with known yardage if it is your thing.hope to meet you in london


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL
> 
> I was thinking some hogs balls but I was way off!!!


No those are saved in the freezer at the lodge for someone special :darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

1stRockinArcher said:


> Planning on shooting the NFAA SE Marked 3D Sectional in June at Archery Barn in Franklin, NC !!
> 
> Oh BTW Guess what I got in the mail today !!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1057894236&postcount=2409


i am planning on shoot that too.I shot it in mrytle beach a couple years ago and it was a good time.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> No those are saved in the freezer at the lodge for someone special :darkbeer:


Traveling trophy perhaps James??:dontknow: Whoever shoots the worst in the smackdown gets the prize!!!!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Traveling trophy perhaps James??:dontknow: Whoever shoots the worst in the smackdown gets the prize!!!!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


Ill keep my mouth :zip: this time lol


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> LOL
> 
> I was thinking some hogs balls but I was way off!!!


That response caught me by surprise !!

:jaw:


----------



## bowman_77

whats up folks


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> whats up folks


not much this way whats shaking in GA


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> not much this way whats shaking in GA


Not ahole lot. working on a big sling order.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Not ahole lot. working on a big sling order.


bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## bowman_77

What up james.


----------



## treeman65

not much counting down for london


----------



## treeman65

do you think we should do another team shoot like we did in Columbus


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> do you think we should do another team shoot like we did in Columbus


I am going to shoot the team shoot again. I had a blast in augusta so I will be doing that.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> not much counting down for london


same here and doing some bow trading.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I am going to shoot the team shoot again. I had a blast in augusta so I will be doing that.


ok but that is not what your team members said.:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

And your point. They might not have but I did.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> And your point. They might not have but I did.


im messn with you


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> im messn with you


I know that.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey fellas.


----------



## bowman_77

whats up


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> whats up


Not much...just working on a bid for job. I hate writing up bids.:angry:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not much...just working on a bid for job. I hate writing up bids.:angry:


Me too.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not much...just working on a bid for job. I hate writing up bids.:angry:


dang didnt think you knew how to write


----------



## treeman65

joe I am going to try to make some better jerky for London.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> joe I am going to try to make some better jerky for London.


sounds good.....Do you have any of the good stuff left. I didnt get to finsh mine the wife left the bag open and it molded.:angry::angry: I was PO


----------



## treeman65

i might have one bag left I will check


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> dang didnt think you knew how to write


Yap! Huked on Fonics relly wurked fur me!:der: Here James...:brick: :wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

1stRockinArcher said:


> That response caught me by surprise !!
> 
> :jaw:


Oh.....I should be more polite!!! Sorry. Welcome to the team.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Ill keep my mouth :zip: this time lol




me too............





1stRockinArcher said:


> That response caught me by surprise !!
> 
> :jaw:



And that's our beloved Kimmi!!


----------



## bowman_77

Morning Boys and Kim


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yap! Huked on Fonics relly wurked fur me!:der: Here James...:brick: :wink:


Oh...boy, this will be good this eve!!!:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> do you think we should do another team shoot like we did in Columbus


I'm in since this is the only ASA i can make, but it's up to the rest of the guys.


----------



## APAnTN

the team shoot sounds good to me as well


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> the team shoot sounds good to me as well[/QUOTE
> Cool I am going to call tomorrow and roll over my other team shoot so I can do this.Mark please do make me carry you this time my back cant take it right now.


----------



## 12 rings only

Here's the Pro-E after the comeplete tear down and re-string!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> APAnTN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the team shoot sounds good to me as well[/QUOTE
> Cool I am going to call tomorrow and roll over my other team shoot so I can do this.Mark please do make me carry you this time my back cant take it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...............I thought we aere shooting this one??
Click to expand...


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Here's the Pro-E after the comeplete tear down and re-string!!


Nice stabs, strings, and sight...the rest is JUNK!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nice stabs, strings, and sight...the rest is JUNK!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


Hey Toby.......:brick::car: <-----That's a drive by!! lol


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Here's the Pro-E after the comeplete tear down and re-string!!


THATS the same picture as the one in National tool rental
the add reads
JACKHAMMERS FOR RENT


----------



## treeman65

nice looking rig Tom


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> me too............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's our beloved Kimmi!!


Good Morning team!!
Where is the pink in those new strings TOM!!!????


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning team!!
> Where is the pink in those new strings TOM!!!????


good morning kimmi


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> good morning kimmi


Hey there big Shooter!!! :shade:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> APAnTN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the team shoot sounds good to me as well[/QUOTE
> Cool I am going to call tomorrow and roll over my other team shoot so I can do this.Mark please do make me carry you this time my back cant take it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> hey now your the semi PRO you are supposed to be picking up the slack:shade:
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Vixen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning team!!
> Where is the pink in those new strings TOM!!!????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since theres no pink in the string he has to waer a pink shirt now:darkbeer:
Click to expand...


----------



## treeman65

all this pink talk makes it sound like there will be a broke back mountain boy walking around london.
TOM SAY IT AINT SO


----------



## treeman65

Mark let those other guys know we are doing the team shoot and see if you can get Frank out there too.


----------



## treeman65

Mark and Tom get your crispies ready for the smackdown.:shade:
Oh Joe you are going down this time so get yours ready too.,


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Mark and Tom get your crispies ready for the smackdown.:shade:
> Oh Joe you are going down this time so get yours ready too.,


LOL you wish :bartstush:


----------



## Jared Bloomgren

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=6415&pictureid=47227

This will be the bow heading out after antlered critters this fall!


----------



## APAnTN

Jared Bloomgren said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=6415&pictureid=47227
> 
> This will be the bow heading out after antlered critters this fall!


thats what im talking about


----------



## 08toxikshooter

thats a sweet looking omen..

Hows everything been going everybody?


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> thats a sweet looking omen..
> 
> Hows everything been going everybody?


Hey Josh where have you been hiding. Everything is goin in my part of GA......Just getting ready for london with the rest of the crew.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Hey Josh where have you been hiding. Everything is goin in my part of GA......Just getting ready for london with the rest of the crew.


i hear ya i been running round.... back to working fulltime and gettin overtime so thats been takin a bunch of time and trying to get used to this ht3.....

trying to decide on what rest to put on my exceed for competitions only.. limbdriver or blade?????


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i hear ya i been running round.... back to working fulltime and gettin overtime so thats been takin a bunch of time and trying to get used to this ht3.....
> 
> trying to decide on what rest to put on my exceed for competitions only.. limbdriver or blade?????


Well looks at it this way, you want to set it up when there isnt a chance of something failing. So I would go with a blade.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Well looks at it this way, you want to set it up when there isnt a chance of something failing. So I would go with a blade.


you got that right.The best thing for a fall away is the trash can


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you got that right.The best thing for a fall away is the trash can


:nono: i wouldnt go that far James. I still like the fall-a-ways for my hunting rigs. I have a down force on my LD now and its driveing tacks. And I will have a QAD on my other 2 toys as soon as they get here one will be here tomorrow. Oh and I maight be shooting the LD in london if thing dont start looking better in a hurry.:angry:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> :nono: i wouldnt go that far James. I still like the fall-a-ways for my hunting rigs. I have a down force on my LD now and its driveing tacks. And I will have a QAD on my other 2 toys as soon as they get here one will be here tomorrow. Oh and I maight be shooting the LD in london if thing dont start looking better in a hurry.:angry:


whats up with the c4


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> whats up with the c4


I guess it just boils down to I cant shoot it....Or get use to it or somthing. I have no confindence in this bow what so fever.

I will make my final decsion on that tuesday. I have the day off and plan on shooting all day. So if I dont have any self boost about this bow its staying home, and will be sold when I return from London.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> I guess it just boils down to I cant shoot it....Or get use to it or somthing. I have no confindence in this bow what so fever.
> 
> I will make my final decsion on that tuesday. I have the day off and plan on shooting all day. So if I dont have any self boost about this bow its staying home, and will be sold when I return from London.


hope ya get it figured out joe....... i think thats what im gonna go with is a blade at least for this bow


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> hope ya get it figured out joe....... i think thats what im gonna go with is a blade at least for this bow


Thanks...I think thats a smart move. IMO


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks...I think thats a smart move. IMO


think im gonnna put that on and go ahead and get me some new strings and cables(thinking about trying some vaportrails out) and start slinging the mess out of some arrows and get ready for gbaa state field shoot in july


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I guess it just boils down to I cant shoot it....Or get use to it or somthing. I have no confindence in this bow what so fever.
> 
> I will make my final decsion on that tuesday. I have the day off and plan on shooting all day. So if I dont have any self boost about this bow its staying home, and will be sold when I return from London.


that bow can either be very forgiving or just a pain to shoot.I think it is all in the grip for years I have put my hand into every bow the same,But with the c4 i found that you cant tuck your fingers in between your hand and the riser.If you try that it makes this bow really critical which is nuts.
If you decide to sell it I know someone looking for one


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> think im gonnna put that on and go ahead and get me some new strings and cables(thinking about trying some vaportrails out) and start slinging the mess out of some arrows and get ready for gbaa state field shoot in july


Hey before you go to vaportrail, check out the Extreme strings. Ron is a supper great guy to deal with and even nicer when chatting on the phone. He makes som awsome strings. Plus you cant beat his CS. He is 2nd to none on his strings just like Mark is on the stabs. Give him a look, before you make up your mind.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> that bow can either be very forgiving or just a pain to shoot.I think it is all in the grip for years I have put my hand into every bow the same,But with the c4 i found that you cant tuck your fingers in between your hand and the riser.If you try that it makes this bow really critical which is nuts.
> If you decide to sell it I know someone looking for one


I have notice that also. I nor. shoot with my fingers tucked in but with this bow some times I can and most of the time I cant. I will say when I am shooting it I can hit everything under the sun, but when its off its off.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey guys. what's new? 

Joe sorry to hear that you are not shooting the new bow so well. i hate that. i had the same thing happen with the alien x. got rid of it pretty fast afterward.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Hey before you go to vaportrail, check out the Extreme strings. Ron is a supper great guy to deal with and even nicer when chatting on the phone. He makes som awsome strings. Plus you cant beat his CS. He is 2nd to none on his strings just like Mark is on the stabs. Give him a look, before you make up your mind.


those do look pretty good joe and they arent expensive as others..... is that what you use any problems with peep rotation or string stretch?


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> :nono: i wouldnt go that far James. I still like the fall-a-ways for my hunting rigs. I have a down force on my LD now and its driveing tacks. And I will have a QAD on my other 2 toys as soon as they get here one will be here tomorrow. Oh and I maight be shooting the LD in london if thing dont start looking better in a hurry.:angry:


You should have talked to me Joe...I could have gave you a deal on Ripcords!:wink:




08toxikshooter said:


> think im gonnna put that on and go ahead and get me some new strings and cables(thinking about trying some vaportrails out) and start slinging the mess out of some arrows and get ready for gbaa state field shoot in july


As Joe stated earlier Josh...for sure check out Ron at Extreme Bowstrings. If you'd like; I can even give you a code to save you some money.:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> those do look pretty good joe and they arent expensive as others..... is that what you use any problems with peep rotation or string stretch?


None and none. Toby, Kim, Tom and myself shoot them. There Great.


----------



## RattleSnake1

08toxikshooter said:


> those do look pretty good joe and they arent expensive as others..... is that what you use any problems with peep rotation or string stretch?


None here...and I know Tom's peep settled in as few as 5 or 10 shots like mine did. The Astro Flight material is something else, and I'm sure you won't regret it; then most of your bow is EXTREME....Xtreme Stabs and Extreme Strings.:wink: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> You should have talked to me Joe...I could have gave you a deal on Ripcords!:wink:


Toby I havent forgot about that. I had one QAD and did some swapping for the other one.:shade:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> You should have talked to me Joe...I could have gave you a deal on Ripcords!:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Joe stated earlier Josh...for sure check out Ron at Extreme Bowstrings. If you'd like; I can even give you a code to save you some money.:thumb:


i Just sent ron a email about some strings do you know if he can do clear halo servings??? yeah ill save some money lol :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> None here...and I know Tom's peep settled in as few as 5 or 10 shots like mine did. The Astro Flight material is something else, and I'm sure you won't regret it; then most of your bow is EXTREME....Xtreme Stabs and Extreme Strings.:wink: :chortle:


Them you can get a Extreme Sight.ukey:ukey: LOL


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Them you can get a Extreme Sight.ukey:ukey: LOL


YEah ill pass on the extreme sight joe i think ill stick to extreme stabilizers and extreme strings.....

stick to my axcell sight bar on the exceed and im happy with my truglo rangerover on the hunting boww


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> i Just sent ron a email about some strings do you know if he can do clear halo servings??? yeah ill save some money lol :darkbeer:


Here is mine with white serving.


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> YEah ill pass on the extreme sight joe i think ill stick to extreme stabilizers and extreme strings.....
> 
> stick to my axcell sight bar on the exceed and im happy with my truglo rangerover on the hunting boww


I will most likely pick up a axcel target sight in london and for sure a dove tail coversion kit for my armortech HD.


----------



## RattleSnake1

08toxikshooter said:


> i Just sent ron a email about some strings do you know if he can do clear halo servings??? yeah ill save some money lol :darkbeer:


Ron told me once HALO is for people that haven't mastered a good serving yet. He will serve with white which will be CLEAR when he's done with it, and they look fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

Here is another pic of them.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ok so ive always just used 452x what about the other stuff from brownell that extreme offers?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Here is another pic of them.




those do look good think i might def go with something from him


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> ok so ive always just used 452x what about the other stuff from brownell that extreme offers?


LOL i'll let Toby anwser that one. LOL


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> those do look good think i might def go with something from him


He does a top notch job for sure.


----------



## RattleSnake1

08toxikshooter said:


> ok so ive always just used 452x what about the other stuff from brownell that extreme offers?


The new Astro Flight from Brownell makes 452x obsolete in my eyes. The Brownell Axcel is what 452x was a copy of is even better, but when you compare your current 452x strings to Astro Flight if that's what you go with; you're in for a shock.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> The new Astro Flight from Brownell makes 452x obsolete in my eyes. The Brownell Axcel is what 452x was a copy of is even better, but when you compare your current 452x strings to Astro Flight if that's what you go with; you're in for a shock.


sounds good thanks alot


----------



## 08toxikshooter

so what colors you think on the stings thinking maybe orange and gray


----------



## RattleSnake1

BTW Joe...I TOLD you to get rid of that damn thing a long time ago!!!! :mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## RattleSnake1

08toxikshooter said:


> so what colors you think on the stings thinking maybe orange and gray


Orange and black or orange and red like Tom had done could look good as well. It all depends on how you want your bow to look.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> None and none. Toby, Kim, Tom and myself shoot them. There Great.


soon I will be shooting them too.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Them you can get a Extreme Sight.ukey:ukey: LOL


that shoud not have been posted on here,lolukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## treeman65

crispies


----------



## treeman65

are


----------



## treeman65

going


----------



## treeman65

to be


----------



## treeman65

mine


----------



## treeman65

in london


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> crispies





treeman65 said:


> are





treeman65 said:


> going





treeman65 said:


> to be





treeman65 said:


> mine


I'm not saying chit!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I'm not saying chit!!


That is cause you are a big :chicken01::chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:


----------



## treeman65

so FAR FOR THE TEAM SHOOT
me
MARK
TOM aka chicken little
Butch
Nick aka princess


So who is up for the smackdown


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> so FAR FOR THE TEAM SHOOT
> me
> MARK
> TOM aka chicken little
> Butch
> Nick aka princess
> 
> 
> So who is up for the smackdown


anyone heard from cowboy?


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

I don't come by for a couple of days and there is like 10 pages of things to catch up on !!!

1RA


----------



## RattleSnake1

1stRockinArcher said:


> I don't come by for a couple of days and there is like 10 pages of things to catch up on !!!
> 
> 1RA


You should see it when we REALLY get on a tear! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> You should see it when we REALLY get on a tear! :set1_rolf2:


heck i can't even post fast enough sometime. it's on the next page by the time i hit enter.


----------



## APAnTN

it has moved several pages in a night before


----------



## 08toxikshooter

thanks guys for the suggestions on ordering some strings from ron at extreme called and talked to him this morning and ordered a set of astroflight.

yeah this thread can move alot in one night especially when james is on here TRYING to scare everyone with his threats of taking there crispy:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> thanks guys for the suggestions on ordering some strings from ron at extreme called and talked to him this morning and ordered a set of astroflight.
> 
> yeah this thread can move alot in one night especially when james is on here TRYING to scare everyone with his threats of taking there crispy:shade:


Atta boy!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys take a look at this. This is where I was at today shooting

http://www2.wjbf.com/jbf/news/state_regional/georgia/article/all_a_quiver_in_appling/83550/


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> so FAR FOR THE TEAM SHOOT
> me
> MARK
> TOM aka chicken little
> Butch
> Nick aka princess
> 
> 
> So who is up for the smackdown


Why don't you go play WITH YOUR BUCKET!!! 

Smackdown....I'M IN!!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> thanks guys for the suggestions on ordering some strings from ron at extreme called and talked to him this morning and ordered a set of astroflight.
> 
> yeah this thread can move alot in one night especially when james is on here TRYING to scare everyone with his threats of taking there crispy:shade:


Good deal


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> so FAR FOR THE TEAM SHOOT
> me
> MARK
> TOM aka chicken little
> Butch
> Nick aka princess
> 
> 
> So who is up for the smackdown


Its on in the smackdown.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Why don't you go play WITH YOUR BUCKET!!!
> 
> Smackdown....I'M IN!!:shade:


I WANT TO PLAY TOO!!!

Happy Memorial Weekend all!! Hope no one has to work.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

Admiral Vixen said:


> I WANT TO PLAY TOO!!!
> 
> Happy Memorial Weekend all!! Hope no one has to work.


i wish i didnt have to work lol.... worked yest today tom mon and tuesday ukey:


----------



## wisesteve

off to shoot my first asa qualifier. hoping the practice pays off.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

wisesteve said:


> off to shoot my first asa qualifier. hoping the practice pays off.


good luck to ya and everyone else that gets to shoot this weekend


----------



## wisesteve

How does 297 sound for the first timer. I didn't think I'd be nervous, but I was just a little. Also found that 14's are EVIL!


----------



## bowman_77

wisesteve said:


> How does 297 sound for the first timer. I didn't think I'd be nervous, but I was just a little. Also found that 14's are EVIL!


Not bad was it a 30 or 40 target course.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

anybody want to buy me a pro xl stab?


----------



## treeman65

wisesteve said:


> How does 297 sound for the first timer. I didn't think I'd be nervous, but I was just a little. Also found that 14's are EVIL!


good shooting


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> I WANT TO PLAY TOO!!!
> 
> Happy Memorial Weekend all!! Hope no one has to work.


well get toby and load that truck up and come to London.
Happy memorial day weekend to everyone.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys take a look at this. This is where I was at today shooting
> 
> http://www2.wjbf.com/jbf/news/state_regional/georgia/article/all_a_quiver_in_appling/83550/


that was cool Joe.
where was your xtreme shirt? lol


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> thanks guys for the suggestions on ordering some strings from ron at extreme called and talked to him this morning and ordered a set of astroflight.
> 
> yeah this thread can move alot in one night especially when james is on here TRYING to scare everyone with his threats of taking there crispy:shade:


they are not threats little man.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Why don't you go play WITH YOUR BUCKET!!!
> 
> Smackdown....I'M IN!!:shade:


did i mention smackdown is unknown yardage


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> well get toby and load that truck up and come to London.
> Happy memorial day weekend to everyone.


Yeah...I want to drive 12 hours one way to shoot. :spit: Metro is the closest one, and we'd still have to find a nearest qualifier just to be able to attend it anyway. They need to move some ASA events further north!


----------



## RattleSnake1

*Eye Candy*

Just did some backyard shooting yesterday, and ALOT of :beer: :beer: :beer: :darkbeer: got put down.


----------



## treeman65

rattlesnake1 said:


> yeah...i want to drive 12 hours one way to shoot. :spit: Metro is the closest one, and we'd still have to find a nearest qualifier just to be able to attend it anyway. They need to move some asa events further north!:d


you dont need to qualify


----------



## wisesteve

bowman_77 said:


> Not bad was it a 30 or 40 target course.


30 targets ,15-30, mostly 25+ tho.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> did i mention smackdown is unknown yardage


what you doing making rules as you go


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> that was cool Joe.
> where was your xtreme shirt? lol


I am a part of the club, and was running the saw blade and iron man shoot so I had to wear there shirt.


----------



## wisesteve

Quote:
Originally Posted by bowman_77 
Not bad was it a 30 or 40 target course. 

30 targets ,15-30, mostly 25+ tho. 
Didn't think that was to bad, but someone posted a 356!


----------



## APAnTN

I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I hear Toby and Kim shot good this weekend as well:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

It is a veteran that serves under a flag.

HappyMemorialDay


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> what you doing making rules as you go


i was picking litttle man.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i was picking litttle man.


LOL :bartstush:


----------



## bowman_77

Happy Memorial Day Xtreme Team.


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I hear Toby and Kim shot good this weekend as well:thumbs_up


We didn't do too bad. I was 26 up and Kim was 4 down shooting from the same stakes that I did, but at this particular place; everybody shot from the same stakes. They didn't even have different classes for bowhunter, women, open...etc. :doh: It should be interesting if we ever see results from that place, but it was a decent enough course. My only complaint was there were several targets that were nearly obscured by weeds for me, and Kim being only 5'2" had it very rough just to SEE some of them.:angry: Kim doesn't care about shooting from the same stakes or even the men's stakes on these courses as long as they take into account there are short people out there. We have graduation parties the next couple of weekends, but I'm sure we'll still sneak in a shoot or two.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> We didn't do too bad. I was 26 up and Kim was 4 down shooting from the same stakes that I did, but at this particular place; everybody shot from the same stakes. They didn't even have different classes for bowhunter, women, open...etc. :doh: It should be interesting if we ever see results from that place, but it was a decent enough course. My only complaint was there were several targets that were nearly obscured by weeds for me, and Kim being only 5'2" had it very rough just to SEE some of them.:angry: Kim doesn't care about shooting from the same stakes or even the men's stakes on these courses as long as they take into account there are short people out there. We have graduation parties the next couple of weekends, but I'm sure we'll still sneak in a shoot or two.


Congrats again to you and Kim.:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Congrats again to you and Kim.:thumbs_up


Thanks everyone! I was pretty sore yesterday shooting 60 lbs. don't know what I was thinking!!! LOL So I am paying for it now. I won't do that Again. 

Have a Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Thanks everyone! I was pretty sore yesterday shooting 60 lbs. don't know what I was thinking!!! LOL So I am paying for it now. I won't do that Again.
> 
> Have a Happy Tuesday!!!


Good morning Kim and the rest of the xtreme team.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Good morning Kim and the rest of the xtreme team.


Good Morning Sweetie!


----------



## 12 rings only

Good morning KIMMI and Guys!!:thumbs_up

3 more days...........:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Good morning KIMMI and Guys!!:thumbs_up
> 
> 3 more days...........:zip:


Yeap. I will be leaving as soon as I get get home from work and load the truck. prolly be on the road no later the 9:30 or so.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Yeap. I will be leaving as soon as I get get home from work and load the truck. prolly be on the road no later the 9:30 or so.


I'm on a 9 day vacation!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I'm on a 9 day vacation!!!


I dont have but 5 days  only had to use 1 vacation day though.:wink: I have to be back at work on tuesday.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I dont have but 5 days  only had to use 1 vacation day though.:wink: I have to be back at work on tuesday.


are we there yet.OMG 7 HRS in the vehicle with Butch,


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> are we there yet.OMG 7 HRS in the vehicle with Butch,,



Is that what the street walkers over in NC call themselves now?????


----------



## APAnTN

Finally I can post. I signed up to be a supporting retailer this AM and i havent been able to post or reply to PM's until now


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Is that what the street walkers over in NC call themselves now?????


lol


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> are we there yet.OMG 7 HRS in the vehicle with Butch,


You guys going to London? I'm on for the metro smackdown most likely.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Finally I can post. I signed up to be a supporting retailer this AM and i havent been able to post or reply to PM's until now


good deal


----------



## APAnTN

whos ready for London?


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> whos ready for London?


cant wait.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Good Luck guys and gal, You may get me out there with ya . . . . . . one year !!!


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> whos ready for London?


Im readt for pizza hut and cold beer:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

1stRockinArcher said:


> Good Luck guys and gal, You may get me out there with ya . . . . . . one year !!!


ok I know how the NC paper punchers are:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Im readt for pizza hut and cold beer:darkbeer:


Your just ready for the waitress:beer:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Your just ready for the waitress:beer:


nope i want a weekend free of headaches.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> nope i want a weekend free of headaches.


me too.


----------



## 12 rings only

1stRockinArcher said:


> Good Luck guys and gal, You may get me out there with ya . . . . . . one year !!!


Come shoot K-45 with me!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> nope i want a weekend free of headaches.


10-4...copy that!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> 10-4...copy that!!!


if it was not for having to work I would have left today just to get freak out of here.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> if it was not for having to work I would have left today just to get freak out of here.


Yap!! What time are we meeting for the Smackdown / Team shoot?


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Yap!! What time are we meeting for the Smackdown / Team shoot?


usually at 1 for team shoot and 430 for smackdown


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> usually at 1 for team shoot and 430 for smackdown


Which one of you pukes is going to remember the video camera so we can see the smackdown??


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Which one of you pukes is going to remember the video camera so we can see the smackdown??


I don't have one...Gotta damn nice DSLR Though!!:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I don't have one...Gotta damn nice DSLR Though!!:wink:


A lot of those cameras can take video too Tom.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> A lot of those cameras can take video too Tom.:wink:


Mine doesn't....


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Mine doesn't....


Bummer!:angry: What ya been up to otherwise?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Bummer!:angry: What ya been up to otherwise?


Not much, evening storms kept me from shooting 25 more targets tonite!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Not much, evening storms kept me from shooting 25 more targets tonite!!


 want some cheese for your wine


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Which one of you pukes is going to remember the video camera so we can see the smackdown??


im taking mine too video ph.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Not much, evening storms kept me from shooting 25 more targets tonite!!


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::RockOn::RockOn:
:rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Not much, evening storms kept me from shooting 25 more targets tonite!!


dang the women in TN are tougher than you.
YOU NEED TO MAN UP OR LOSE YOUR MAN CARD FOR GOOD


----------



## treeman65

WE do need to get everyone and go out to eat one night


----------



## RattleSnake1

:happy1: This should get pretty good...the final days before London.:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> :happy1: This should get pretty good...the final days before London.:chortle:


yep derrick WIMPED OUTso now who is next


----------



## treeman65

if one of you guys get there early friday you need to go get us a 4 or 430 time on the simms range for the smackdown


----------



## drockw

treeman65 said:


> yep derrick WIMPED OUTso now who is next


Indeed I did... Id explain my sob story but im sure you wont believe it... Oh well, im gonna... 

So, my Toyota Tercel(remember, im a broke arse college kid) is blown up. ----For all of you gear heads, Compression goes as follows: #1=30#'s, and bleeds off. #2=130#'s and holds, #3=30#'s and bleeds off, and #4=150# and holds... Obviously I am in need of a new set of rings, so my extra spending money will be going to a rebuild and gasket set... Fortunately I was a Toyota mechanic before I decided to go be an engineer so I can work on my own garbage lol... 

There James, does that make you feel better for picking on someonehahahahaha:tongue: I am going to do my best, and I've already asked off for Metropolis. As long as this silly car doesnt cost more than its worth I will be there to see what I can do with my new bow... I'll post pics when its here and setup...

Sorry Mark and everyone that I've been out of touch lately. Been super busy... And now this crap with the carukey: 

*Derek*

ps, glad to see that everyone still gets along and is in touch here in our thread:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Good morning KIMMI and Guys!!:thumbs_up
> 
> 3 more days...........:zip:


Good morning everyone!! LONDON????? Are ya'll excited??


----------



## treeman65

drockw said:


> Indeed I did... Id explain my sob story but im sure you wont believe it... Oh well, im gonna...
> 
> So, my Toyota Tercel(remember, im a broke arse college kid) is blown up. ----For all of you gear heads, Compression goes as follows: #1=30#'s, and bleeds off. #2=130#'s and holds, #3=30#'s and bleeds off, and #4=150# and holds... Obviously I am in need of a new set of rings, so my extra spending money will be going to a rebuild and gasket set... Fortunately I was a Toyota mechanic before I decided to go be an engineer so I can work on my own garbage lol...
> 
> There James, does that make you feel better for picking on someonehahahahaha:tongue: I am going to do my best, and I've already asked off for Metropolis. As long as this silly car doesnt cost more than its worth I will be there to see what I can do with my new bow... I'll post pics when its here and setup...
> 
> Sorry Mark and everyone that I've been out of touch lately. Been super busy... And now this crap with the carukey:
> 
> *Derek*
> 
> ps, glad to see that everyone still gets along and is in touch here in our thread:thumbs_up


just picking bud I know how you college kids priorities go beer,more beer, women, more beer,more women more beer then fat women.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good morning everyone!! LONDON????? Are ya'll excited??


NOcause you and Toby wont be there.:tongue:


----------



## APAnTN

Ive had several phone calls from guys wantnig to get setups friday at london:thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon

Well with my busy schedule and working 3-4 days in Philly every week and flying back to WI when I can...I finally got a chance to shoot the Fatty DOA for an extended periond this weekend.

I had one dipped in Predator camo to match my American Storm Strother SR-71. :thumbs_up

The stabilizer worked fantastic. Great looks, balance, with no added vibration. It did everything I could have asked. I am really happy with the performance and I will be ordering another for the Mothwing Infinity project I have in the works. 

Great job Mark.


----------



## treeman65

apantn said:


> ive had several phone calls from guys wantnig to get setups friday at london:thumbs_up


thats great


----------



## APAnTN

Karbon said:


> Well with my busy schedule and working 3-4 days in Philly every week and flying back to WI when I can...I finally got a chance to shoot the Fatty DOA for an extended periond this weekend.
> 
> I had one dipped in Predator camo to match my American Storm Strother SR-71. :thumbs_up
> 
> The stabilizer worked fantastic. Great looks, balance, with no added vibration. It did everything I could have asked. I am really happy with the performance and I will be ordering another for the Mothwing Infinity project I have in the works.
> 
> Great job Mark.


sweet let me know when your ready:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

Hey guys check us out in the New Manufacturers & Retailers Emporium Post some pics of your setups in there if you will:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys check us out in the New Manufacturers & Retailers Emporium Post some pics of your setups in there if you will:thumbs_up


The add looks good Mark....and will do.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys check us out in the New Manufacturers & Retailers Emporium Post some pics of your setups in there if you will:thumbs_up


Sure will!!


----------



## bowman_77

My new toy came in today.:rock::wav:but want have time to play with it before I leave in the morning. Might just have to bring it with me to mess with while im gone.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

Im needing some help guys. Im thinking about changing my user name to either Flatliner or Xtreme what do you all think

thanks Mark


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Im needing some help guys. Im thinking about changing my user name to either Flatliner or Xtreme what do you all think
> 
> thanks Mark


I think I would go with Xtreme........The name just fits. you now :thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

yep i agree with Joe. got to go xtreme lol


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys that heading out tomorrow yall drive careful and will see yah friday.:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Im needing some help guys. Im thinking about changing my user name to either Flatliner or Xtreme what do you all think
> 
> thanks Mark


Xtreme fits...or Pro-XL...your kinda a big boy like me!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys that heading out tomorrow yall drive careful and will see yah friday.:thumbs_up


I'll be up around 11am friday.


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I'll be up around 11am friday.


Wow ya BUM!:tsk: You sleep half the day away by then.:mg: :brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wow ya BUM!:tsk: You sleep half the day away by then.:mg: :brick: :set1_rolf2:


Could be sooner than that, but that's the latest i'll be there....


----------



## 12 rings only

Joe... James needs you to go to the Simms range and reserve us a time slot...4 or 4:30 i think, but check with him first.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> hey guys that heading out tomorrow yall drive careful and will see yah friday.:thumbs_up


have a safe trip see you early friday


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wow ya BUM!:tsk: You sleep half the day away by then.:mg: :brick: :set1_rolf2:


come on give him a break he sleeps till 8 then i takes him 2hrs 59seconds to find it and 1 second to take care of thingsukey:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Im needing some help guys. Im thinking about changing my user name to either Flatliner or Xtreme what do you all think
> 
> thanks Mark


xtreme would be good



or wee man with the best stabs


----------



## lefty150

*xtreme*

just want to give a big thanks to mark for getting me hooked up and on board.

Will be looking forward to getting down there and gettin my rig setup with some sweet stabes!!! :wink:


----------



## treeman65

lefty150 said:


> just want to give a big thanks to mark for getting me hooked up and on board.
> 
> Will be looking forward to getting down there and gettin my rig setup with some sweet stabes!!! :wink:


welcome to the team


----------



## lefty150

*xtreme*

looking forward to shooting some great products!


----------



## treeman65

lefty150 said:


> looking forward to shooting some great products!


do you shoot the asa pro/ams


----------



## 12 rings only

lefty150 said:


> just want to give a big thanks to mark for getting me hooked up and on board.
> 
> Will be looking forward to getting down there and gettin my rig setup with some sweet stabes!!! :wink:


Welcome aboard!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## lefty150

*xtreme*

will be shooting my first asa in 15 yrs....london!! open "c"
and i will be in metropolis as well.

I love being back into the sport full throttle


----------



## RattleSnake1

Welcome to the team lefty....pull up a stump and get comfortable.:wink:




lefty150 said:


> will be shooting my first asa in 15 yrs....london!! open "c"


WOW!:mg: Even lefty is gonna man up....NOW what's your excuse Tom?:twitch:  :chortle:


----------



## lefty150

*chat*

hopin to make some leaps and bounds in the next year or 2!

thats the goal anyway...alot of hard work and practice and it will happen!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

lefty150 said:


> hopin to make some leaps and bounds in the next year or 2!
> 
> thats the goal anyway...alot of hard work and practice and it will happen!!:wink:


nothing wrong with taking leaps I definitly did that myself after augusta.

come join us on friday for our own little team shoot then the smackdown 
its all in good fun.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wow ya BUM!:tsk: You sleep half the day away by then.:mg: :brick: :set1_rolf2:


He's scared he dont want that butt kick any sooner then it was to be.


----------



## bowman_77

Yes guy yall be careful and well se yah there in the morning. I will be hiting the road about 8:30 so see yall there..


JAMESdo i need to make the tee time for the smackdown. If i do give me a call or shoot me a text.


----------



## bowman_77

lefty150 said:


> just want to give a big thanks to mark for getting me hooked up and on board.
> 
> Will be looking forward to getting down there and gettin my rig setup with some sweet stabes!!! :wink:


Welcome aboard:thumbs_up, hold on to yah hat cause it get Wild in here at times:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

drive safe Joe ill have your DOA in the morn:thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

everybody heading to london yall be careful, shoot straight and have a good time.. ill be working but should have my new strings in from extreme today or tomorrow


----------



## fishcatcher

welcome aboard Lefty.

you guys that are heading out. be safe and have a great shoot. bring back some wins.


----------



## bowman_77

We are about 30 miles or so from TN. We should be in london around 3:30


----------



## bowman_77

Sounds good Mark. You all have a safe drive also


----------



## bowman_77

Well me made it guys...We are allchecked in and found the shoot location. Looking forward to shooting with the Xtreme Team again.


----------



## fishcatcher

have fun guys. and James stay away from those locals ladies now :zip:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

got my strings in from ron at extreme today sum sweet looking strings gonna try n get em put on tomorrow n start gettin the bow set back up...good luck again to everyone in kentucky


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> have fun guys. and James stay away from those locals ladies now :zip:


Da Zoo Keeper is riding and STAYING with James....:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Da Zoo Keeper is riding and STAYING with James....:wink:


Good luck with that, This hotel is a POS we are fixing to move to are 3rd room in 5 hrs. It is a DUMP. never ever again.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck with that, This hotel is a POS we are fixing to move to are 3rd room in 5 hrs. It is a DUMP. never ever again.


I've been in some of those at times Joe. When I used to work in masonry we had to stay out of town, and there there was this one place in IA that was so bad the windows were PAINTED on the walls instead of actual windows!  :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck with that, This hotel is a POS we are fixing to move to are 3rd room in 5 hrs. It is a DUMP. never ever again.


Which motel you guys at??


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I've been in some of those at times Joe. When I used to work in masonry we had to stay out of town, and there there was this one place in IA that was so bad the windows were PAINTED on the walls instead of actual windows!  :set1_rolf2:


That would be just a little too much!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> That would be just a little too much!!!


NO....too much was not turning the lights out because of the stuff you could hear scurrying around in the dark.:tsk: Asking the giant spider and cockroaches if it was ok to use the shower ranked right up there too!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> NO....too much was not turning the lights out because of the stuff you could hear scurrying around in the dark.:tsk: Asking the giant spider and cockroaches if it was ok to use the shower ranked right up there too!:mg: :chortle:


Your right...THAT'S TOO MUCH!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Good luck to ya in London Tom as well as ALL the Xtremers headed to KY this weekend.:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good luck to ya in London Tom as well as ALL the Xtremers headed to KY this weekend.:thumb:


Thanks Toby!! Got just a few things to get together...and i'm off to bed!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Thanks Toby!! Got just a few things to get together...and i'm off to bed!!


I'm gonna call James in a half hour to make sure he's up.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm gonna call James in a half hour to make sure he's up.


He said he was leaving around mid-nite...IF your up...CALL ME @ 5 am!! LOL


----------



## 12 rings only

Later Toby...i'll let you know how it all goes down!!:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Later Toby...i'll let you know how it all goes down!!:tongue:


Later bro....good luck!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Luck London Bound Boys!!!


RattleSnake1 said:


> Later bro....good luck!


----------



## fishcatcher

so who is gonna get all the crispies this time?


----------



## corpralbarn

I may not be in London but im doing 3-D this weekend!


----------



## RattleSnake1

fishcatcher said:


> so who is gonna get all the crispies this time?


Tom won all the crispies! Of course I heard it was because he didn't have the stones to shoot for a 14 on a 10 yard target.:tsk: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## fishcatcher

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom won all the crispies! Of course I heard it was because he didn't have the stones to shoot for a 14 on a 10 yard target.:tsk: :set1_rolf2:


lol well i don't have a comment on that one. since he's bigger than me 

good morning team. i hope all you guys that are shooting this weekend do well.


----------



## drockw

Keep us posted boys! Tear em up:thumbs_up


----------



## wisesteve

remark and question. I'm getting a little anxious about Metro shoot. Was wondering what the goings on are for friday afternoon. Where would i find info?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Tom won all the crispies! Of course I heard it was because he didn't have the stones to shoot for a 14 on a 10 yard target.:tsk: :set1_rolf2:


They're just pissy cause "I" was the underdog!! And get it freakin rite....it was 13 yards!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Keep us posted boys! Tear em up:thumbs_up


I was 6 down for the weekend, not upset by the final score by any means and had a great time!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

wisesteve said:


> remark and question. I'm getting a little anxious about Metro shoot. Was wondering what the goings on are for friday afternoon. Where would i find info?


Steve, there is several things to do on friday, ASA Pro-Am team shoot, the Simms known range, long distance shoot, AND OF COURSE...the Xtreme Team Shoot (takes place when the Pro-Am Team is going on) the Smackdown, tons of vendors to check out...there's alot to do on a friday!!:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

Hey guys I just got home from great weekend. I had my personal best with a 6th place finish and Xtreme Stabilization took 3 1st places and 2 2nd's.Ill be posting pics later.


----------



## bowman_77

Tom it was a blast meeting you and hanging out with you and James again we need to do it more often. 

We are going thro Alanta now we still have about an hour and half drive. 

BTW I like the new name. ( Jack Hammer )


----------



## bowman_77

Congrats Mark. That's some great shooting with some great stabs.


----------



## corpralbarn

I got 1st in youth at my local range today does that count?


----------



## 12 rings only

corpralbarn said:


> I got 1st in youth at my local range today does that count?


Absolutely...CONGRATS!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys I just got home from great weekend. I had my personal best with a 6th place finish and Xtreme Stabilization took 3 1st places and 2 2nd's.Ill be posting pics later.


Great shooting Mark!!!! It's good to see all the top finishes this weekend!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

corpralbarn said:


> I got 1st in youth at my local range today does that count?


congrats buddy.

congrats to the other guys too. and congrats to Mark for having all those xtreme stab. placing :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher

Tom 13 yards  come on buddy


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom it was a blast meeting you and hanging out with you and James again we need to do it more often.
> 
> We are going thro Alanta now we still have about an hour and half drive.
> 
> BTW I like the new name. ( Jack Hammer )


Good times we had for sure!! It's like we have known each other for years!! 

Thought you mite like the new name!!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> Tom 13 yards  come on buddy


It was a 39 yard target...i had them all covered but the Hoyt Pro that shot it with us unless i MISSED....and still would have got them by ONE!!!! Shane got me by 7 points...if i would have hit the 14 i still couldn't have got around him. I have to give Shane a HUGE :thumbs_up He's a Xtremely Nice guy and got to meet his family and was very helpful on a few questions that i had!! When he was totaling the score card, he said he would sign one if i beat him too!


----------



## fishcatcher

well now that's different 39 yards. i guess i would have went for the ten instead too.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> well now that's different 39 yards. i guess i would have went for the ten instead too.


Shane and myself were tied up until he shot THREE 14's in a row to pull away!! That cat can shoot!!:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

well i can only say is you better practice some more. i'm in the same boat. haven't pick up my target bow in two weeks. i've been out slaying tons of carps :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Shane and myself were tied up until he shot THREE 14's in a row to pull away!! That cat can shoot!!:tongue:


yes he was and a very nice guy.


----------



## mason1958

*Mason smith asa champ ky 484 youth boys*

THANKS FOR SOME GREAT SHOOTING STABILIZERS,I SHOT ANOTHER GOOD TOURNAMENT TO WIN YOUTH BOYS WITH A 484,NICE TO MEET YA . I WILL TRY TO DO YA GOOD I AM ON A GOOD RUN FOR SHOOTER OF THE YEAR ALSO,THANKS AGAIN MASON SMITH :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

Congrats Mark on your best finish, and of course all the top finishes for Xtreme stabs.:thumb:


NOW....there IS the matter of Tom and James SPOONING in the hotel to be discussed!


----------



## treeman65

A big congrats to Mark,Chris ,Steve and Mason on the great finishes,

Mason I hope you stay in the youth classes forever,lol


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Congrats Mark on your best finish, and of course all the top finishes for Xtreme stabs.:thumb:
> 
> 
> NOW....there IS the matter of Tom and James SPOONING in the hotel to be discussed!


Dream on tinkerbell.I did try to do Tom a favor and hook him up with one of the sissyboys at the resturaunt.ukey:ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Dream on tinkerbell.I did try to do Tom a favor and hook him up with one of the sissyboys at the resturaunt.ukey:ukey:


RIGHT! I'm still wondering why Joe had a pic of your posterior?:twitch: :tsk: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> They're just pissy cause "I" was the underdog!! And get it freakin rite....it was 13 yards!!!


keep it up and you are more thn welcome to join us on d & c ranges next time.I will tell you from experience there is plenty of humble pie to be server up.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Good times we had for sure!! It's like we have known each other for years!!
> 
> Thought you mite like the new name!!! lol


Yes it was definitly a good time even the ride to and from the shoot was interesting


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Good times we had for sure!! It's like we have known each other for years!!
> 
> Thought you mite like the new name!!! lol


it was definitly a good time even the ride to and from the shoot site.


----------



## bowman_77

James it was a blast once againg buddy


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> keep it up and you are more thn welcome to join us on d & c ranges next time.I will tell you from experience there is plenty of humble pie to be server up.


just dishin a little hard time pie out.


----------



## 12 rings only

mason1958 said:


> THANKS FOR SOME GREAT SHOOTING STABILIZERS,I SHOT ANOTHER GOOD TOURNAMENT TO WIN YOUTH BOYS WITH A 484,NICE TO MEET YA . I WILL TRY TO DO YA GOOD I AM ON A GOOD RUN FOR SHOOTER OF THE YEAR ALSO,THANKS AGAIN MASON SMITH :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


That's some GREAT SHOOTING Mason!! Look out guys...he's gonna give us a goosd run!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Congrats Mark on your best finish, and of course all the top finishes for Xtreme stabs.:thumb:
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> NOW....there IS the matter of Tom and James SPOONING in the hotel to be discussed!


And WHO'S AZZ PICS Was sent all over the internet????





treeman65 said:


> Dream on tinkerbell.I did try to do Tom a favor and hook him up with one of the sissyboys at the resturaunt.ukey:ukey:



And the FEMALE waitresssaid SHE wanted to "fork" to me...:zip:
James heard HER say it too!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> And WHO'S AZZ PICS Was sent all over the internet????
> 
> Well what were the 3 of you doing anyway??? FREAKS!:tsk: :chortle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the FEMALE waitresssaid SHE wanted to "fork" to me...:zip:
> James heard HER say it too!!!


Are you SURE it was actually a SHE?? :mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Are you SURE it was actually a SHE?? :mg: :set1_rolf2:


I had NUTHIN to do with any part of THREE!!! Was it a SHE...MUH HUH!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

I don't know Tom.....I think there was somethin funny goin on in that hotel room.:spit: Now it's time for you to start pounding on the local shoots to get back in Open C.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't know Tom.....I think there was somethin funny goin on in that hotel room.:spit: Now it's time for you to start pounding on the local shoots to get back in Open C.:wink:


I'm in K-45 or "fall back" to Open A which is a 45 yard unknown class. Also...i'm qualified in K-45 for both KY and TN state championship shoots!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Toby and Kimmi tore up a local 3d shoot this weekend!!! Great shooting you guys!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Luck London Bound Boys!!!


Thanks dear, everybody had a great and safe trip!! OMG...more...PINK


----------



## 12 rings only

I'm outta here for the nite...Toby, have a good one!! 

Good morning Kim!!

Finally beat here to the punch!!:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

mason1958 said:


> THANKS FOR SOME GREAT SHOOTING STABILIZERS,I SHOT ANOTHER GOOD TOURNAMENT TO WIN YOUTH BOYS WITH A 484,NICE TO MEET YA . I WILL TRY TO DO YA GOOD I AM ON A GOOD RUN FOR SHOOTER OF THE YEAR ALSO,THANKS AGAIN MASON SMITH :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Congrats Mason on some awesome shooting.:thumbs_up We all are pulling for you in the shooter of the year race. It was nice to meet you as well. Ill see you in Superman City.


----------



## treeman65

we will not go to page 2


----------



## bowman_77

Whats up guys


----------



## wisesteve

12 rings only said:


> Steve, there is several things to do on friday, ASA Pro-Am team shoot, the Simms known range, long distance shoot, AND OF COURSE...the Xtreme Team Shoot (takes place when the Pro-Am Team is going on) the Smackdown, tons of vendors to check out...there's alot to do on a friday!!:thumbs_up


I would like to get in on this smackdown stuff. Simms sounds like me also. Maybe even long distance. When is the Xtreme shoot and where?


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning Xtreme team!!! TOM!!!:thumbs_up lol I got more crispies in the mail today!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1226873


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good Morning Xtreme team!!! TOM!!!:thumbs_up lol I got more crispies in the mail today!!!



Was it from one of your shoots or a AT side bet??




Admiral Vixen said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1226873


Great shooting you two!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

wisesteve said:


> I would like to get in on this smackdown stuff. Simms sounds like me also. Maybe even long distance. When is the Xtreme shoot and where?


The Smackdown IS on the Simms range and your score counts for the weekend, Xtreme team shoot is on the 3d practice range, draw pairs, discuss yardage on the first shot and you can hit it with a RF for the second shot. We didn't have it at London, needed one more shooter, everybody was pretty busy at that time Friday.


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1226873


Nice shooting Guys


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Was it from one of your shoots or a AT side bet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting you two!!:thumbs_up


It was from one of the shoots. I even got a check myself from that one.

I did finally get my first win in Open/Elite this weekend too!:whoo:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> It was from one of the shoots. I even got a check myself from that one.
> 
> I did finally get my first win in Open/Elite this weekend too!:whoo:


Congrats again you two :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It was from one of the shoots. I even got a check myself from that one.
> 
> I did finally get my first win in Open/Elite this weekend too!:whoo:


atta boy!!


----------



## fishcatcher

good shooting Toby and Kim. congrats you two. way to represent team xtreme.


----------



## wisesteve

12 rings only said:


> The Smackdown IS on the Simms range and your score counts for the weekend, Xtreme team shoot is on the 3d practice range, draw pairs, discuss yardage on the first shot and you can hit it with a RF for the second shot. We didn't have it at London, needed one more shooter, everybody was pretty busy at that time Friday.


What time of day? I have no idea when all of these shooting events take place.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## bowman_77

wisesteve said:


> What time of day? I have no idea when all of these shooting events take place.
> Thanks for the info.


The simms runs all weekend long. The smackdown and the team shoot is a greed apon time.


----------



## wisesteve

Okay then, I'll wait on a anouncement and try to be present.
Thanks again.


----------



## bowman_77

wisesteve said:


> Okay then, I'll wait on a anouncement and try to be present.
> Thanks again.


we shoot the smackdown on friday at or around 4:00-4:30 ...... with lots of fun. One of are team members picked up a new nick name this past shoot.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> It was from one of the shoots. I even got a check myself from that one.
> 
> I did finally get my first win in Open/Elite this weekend too!:whoo:


congrats i told you that you could do it.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> we shoot the smackdown on friday at or around 4:00-4:30 ...... with lots of fun. One of are team members picked up a new nick name this past shoot.:wink:


could that be the jackhammer


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> could that be the jackhammer


You bet yah :thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> You bet yah :thumbs_up


i still feel the ground shaking


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> could that be the jackhammer


Took your crispie now......HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i still feel the ground shaking


And wallet shrink!! OMG i'm on it tonite!!:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> could that be the jackhammer





bowman_77 said:


> You bet yah :thumbs_up





treeman65 said:


> i still feel the ground shaking


You know he's gonna come in here and spout off about him beating you AGAIN! I suppose he does get to have his little moment, but Tom.... THE MOMENT'S OVER!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> You know he's gonna come in here and spout off about him beating you AGAIN! I suppose he does get to have his little moment, but Tom.... THE MOMENT'S OVER!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


When they would win...it would go on for PAGES! I'm done unless they start it!! Dammit...i gotta put Zoo Keeper back under my name to keep these two in line!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> When they would win...it would go on for PAGES! I'm done unless they start it!! Dammit...i gotta put Zoo Keeper back under my name to keep these two in line!!


It's simple really Tom....ya never encourage kids in bad behavior!:chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's simple really Tom....ya never encourage kids in bad behavior!:chortle:


Did ya notice...we both show up and they run like hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Did ya notice...we both show up and they run like hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


I didnt run anywhere you tinkerbell


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Did ya notice...we both show up and they run like hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


Joe probably had to go to bed, and James most likely had work to do. I'm sure James will be back tonight yet to fire some shots at ya.


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Joe probably had to go to bed, and James most likely had work to do. I'm sure James will be back tonight yet to fire some shots at ya.


More than likely...I'm about to crash myself, the boy turns 10 yrs old in 20 minutes, my day will be busy!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> More than likely...I'm about to crash myself, the boy turns 10 yrs old in 20 minutes, my day will be busy!!


just go spoon your buddy from the steak house


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> just go spoon your buddy from the steak house


:mg: I can't believe you went there James.:spit: Of course I thought it was YOU that was advertising by assuming the position we all got a pic of?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> just go spoon your buddy from the steak house


The cute 2 female food / beer bringers...no problem!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

Oh snap....hes gotcha there James!!



RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: I can't believe you went there James.:spit: Of course I thought it was YOU that was advertising by assuming the position we all got a pic of?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> :mg: I can't believe you went there James.:spit: Of course I thought it was YOU that was advertising by assuming the position we all got a pic of?


actually i was getting ready for a shower an tinkebell took that picture/


----------



## 12 rings only

Later boys, i'm gonna crash!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> actually i was getting ready for a shower an tinkebell took that picture/


Like Joe made you MOON him!! ukey: You knew good and well he would send that out some damn where!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Like Joe made you MOON him!! ukey: You knew good and well he would send that out some damn where!!


Joe wasn't the only one sending it!:zip: James was too!!!!:mg: :twitch: :tsk: :chortle:


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Like Joe made you MOON him!! ukey: You knew good and well he would send that out some damn where!!


I got the pic too. It looked to me like he missed a brown spot on the left cheeklol Talk about having nightmares


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I got the pic too. It looked to me like he missed a brown spot on the left cheeklol Talk about having nightmares


ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## fishcatcher

APAnTN said:


> I got the pic too. It looked to me like he missed a brown spot on the left cheeklol Talk about having nightmares


agrrrr too much info. ukey:ukey:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


I thought that was the Pizza hut girl on the floor. Joe must of sent me the right pic!!!:zip:


----------



## wisesteve

bowman_77 said:


> we shoot the smackdown on friday at or around 4:00-4:30 ...... with lots of fun. One of are team members picked up a new nick name this past shoot.:wink:


I could do 4-4:30. Could someone give me a address so I could googlemap the location? Only been thru Metro once or twice. And I look forwrd to seeing how I stack up against the xtreme team pro staff!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Did ya notice...we both show up and they run like hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


I didnt run now where. I cant help you wait to midnight to get on so you want catch any crap. :bartstush


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> actually i was getting ready for a shower an tinkebell took that picture/


Oh dont play that card.......I have 2 witnesses :wink:


----------



## bowman_77

apantn said:


> i got the pic too. It looked to me like he missed a brown spot on the left cheeklol talk about having nightmares


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I didnt run now where. I cant help you wait to midnight to get on so you want catch any crap. :bartstush


Just poken fun...I'm done here pretty quick this eve.


----------



## treeman65

wisesteve said:


> I could do 4-4:30. Could someone give me a address so I could googlemap the location? Only been thru Metro once or twice. And I look forwrd to seeing how I stack up against the xtreme team pro staff!


Mermet lake state conservation area
1812 grinnell rd
belknap IL 62908


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> I thought that was the Pizza hut girl on the floor. Joe must of sent me the right pic!!!:zip:


NO Pizza hut this trip


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Just poken fun...I'm done here pretty quick this eve.


*PANSY!!!*:brick: :set1_rolf2:



On another note; James....did you swing that deal for the Apex??


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> *PANSY!!!*:brick: :set1_rolf2:
> 
> I have to go back to....oh my,,,WORK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On another note; James....did you swing that deal for the Apex??


I hope so, he really likes those bows...personally i think it's the best one the MATT team ever made for targets.....Still ain't no Pro-Elite though!! 

One last stab at him before i hit the rack!! :wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> *PANSY!!!*:brick: :set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note; James....did you swing that deal for the Apex??


yep and the guy is lucky that I am honest.I wanted to trade him my new one for his apex 7 , extra limbs and 125 in cash He was going to trade me my older one for that same deal.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> NO Pizza hut this trip



"T-Backs" Was enough fun for you!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I hope so, he really likes those bows...personally i think it's the best one the MATT team ever made for targets.....Still ain't no Pro-Elite though!!
> 
> One last stab at him before i hit the rack!! :wink:


go to bed ****


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> "T-Backs" Was enough fun for you!!


IT would have been better without the up tight manager.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> yep and the guy is lucky that I am honest.I wanted to trade him my new one for his apex 7 , extra limbs and 125 in cash He was going to trade me my older one for that same deal.


Nice!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Nice!!


I think they screwed up when they quit making the apex 7 this year.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> IT would have been better without the up tight manager.


The manager didn't holler....."nice azz" :tongue:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> The manager didn't holler....."nice azz" :tongue:


i didnt holler i walked up and told her.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I think they screwed up when they quit making the apex 7 this year.


Same with Hoyt and the Pro-E.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i didnt holler i walked up and told her.


And then you hollered!! lol:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Same with Hoyt and the Pro-E.


so how was the desert that you got out behind the resteraunt from the femmy hostess


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> And then you hollered!! lol:thumbs_up


so I warned you that I like to have fun


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> so how was the desert that you got out behind the resteraunt from the femmy hostess


If my wife reads this...shes gonna kick you in tha teeth!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> so I warned you that I like to have fun


We damn sure did too!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i didnt holler i walked up and told her.


Did ya give her a smack while you were at it???  :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> If my wife reads this...shes gonna kick you in tha teeth!!


\no she wont cause she payed me to take you away for the weekend.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Did ya give her a smack while you were at it???  :chortle:


no but she thanked me and joked about it.


----------



## 12 rings only

Toby's sittin back laughin his butt off i bet!!:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Toby's sittin back laughin his butt off i bet!!:darkbeer:


when have you had so much fun riding back and forth to a shoot?


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> \no she wont cause she payed me to take you away for the weekend.


Ah hell yeah...Metro's coming up!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> when have you had so much fun riding back and forth to a shoot?


Been a while that's for sure...that one's boy toy was freakin out...he was screamin WHO DA *(^$ WAS THAT!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Been a while that's for sure...that one's boy toy was freakin out...he was screamin WHO DA *(^$ WAS THAT!!!:thumbs_up


I gave James a line to use the next time he's in that situation too!:mg: :spit:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I gave James a line to use the next time he's in that situation too!:mg: :spit:


Oh boy...i can only imagine!! Later guys.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I gave James a line to use the next time he's in that situation too!:mg: :spit:


actually someone used that when I was out with this girl one night and it was on then.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Oh boy...i can only imagine!! Later guys.


go dream about the guy that told you that you have a purdy mouthukey:


----------



## treeman65

well our curcuit championship is this weekend just hope I make it there.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> go dream about the guy that told you that you have a purdy mouthukey:


EWWWWWWWW!:vom: Although.......NAH!:zip: 




treeman65 said:


> well our curcuit championship is this weekend just hope I make it there.


Just make sure you DON'T step on your string if you do!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> EWWWWWWWW!:vom: Although.......NAH!:zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you DON'T step on your string if you do!:mg: :set1_rolf2:


i just hope i get to go but we will see.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i just hope i get to go but we will see.


Hopefully you will. It sounds like shooting for us could be sketchy this weekend at best. They're calling for a whole lot more rain throughout the weekend.:angry: I think poor Kimmi would go through withdrawals if she didn't get to go kill some foam!:tongue:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hopefully you will. It sounds like shooting for us could be sketchy this weekend at best. They're calling for a whole lot more rain throughout the weekend.:angry: I think poor Kimmi would go through withdrawals if she didn't get to go kill some foam!:tongue:


well i offered to help someone move this weekend so it doesnot look good.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hopefully you will. It sounds like shooting for us could be sketchy this weekend at best. They're calling for a whole lot more rain throughout the weekend.:angry: I think poor Kimmi would go through withdrawals if she didn't get to go kill some foam!:tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

ttt


----------



## APAnTN

whats up everyone? Ive finally got a working phone now to learn how to work it lol


----------



## bowman_77

whats going on folks


----------



## RattleSnake1

What's up peeps? I see I didn't miss anything yet tonight other than we MIGHT be able to get ahold of Mark now.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> What's up peeps? I see I didn't miss anything yet tonight other than we MIGHT be able to get ahold of Mark now.


If he can figure out how to use the new phone/:zip:


----------



## RattleSnake1

What are you up to this evening James?


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> What are you up to this evening James?


not much now it was wide open when I first came in.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> not much now it was wide open when I first came in.


Quiet's good...leaves more time to smart off on here! I sent you a PM about what we talked about last night too.:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

What's happenin?


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> What's happenin?


Not a whole lot Tom...you? Having conn. problems tonight or what?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Not a whole lot Tom...you? Having conn. problems tonight or what?


I helped set 25 targets for the home club this eve...should be interesting come this weekend. Nah, i posted up some pics of bows i have for sale....and looking around a bit.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> If he can figure out how to use the new phone/:zip:


I think im going to have to take a class to figure it out lol


----------



## bowman_77

Good luck to who ever is shooting this weekend. I will most likely shoot in 2 diff. shoots tomorrow. one will be a GA ASA state Qualifier


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck to who ever is shooting this weekend. I will most likely shoot in 2 diff. shoots tomorrow. one will be a GA ASA state Qualifier


You too!! i'll be sunday.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You too!! i'll be sunday.


Then good luck buddy.


----------



## tiresmokindad

bowman_77 said:


> Ok here it is the 2010 Official Xtreme Stabilization Shooting Staff Thread.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you gays and gals.
> 
> Joe from Thomson,Ga


I want to join in that 2010 Official Xtreme Stabilization Shooting Staff. Can I join with it? What is the requirements? :darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

tiresmokindad said:


> I want to join in that 2010 Official Xtreme Stabilization Shooting Staff. Can I join with it? What is the requirements? :darkbeer:


what can you do for Xtreme stabilization and the team?


----------



## treeman65

Hey jackhammer my phone died


----------



## treeman65

tiresmokindad said:


> I want to join in that 2010 Official Xtreme Stabilization Shooting Staff. Can I join with it? What is the requirements? :darkbeer:


can you sell the best stabilizers made?


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I think im going to have to take a class to figure it out lol


 thats what you get for riding the short bus


----------



## 12 rings only

tiresmokindad said:


> I want to join in that 2010 Official Xtreme Stabilization Shooting Staff. Can I join with it? What is the requirements? :darkbeer:


Send Mark..."APAnTN" a PM, he will give you his e-mail to send a resume.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Hey jackhammer my phone died


muh huh!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

James, you about to get an earfull of what we were talking about!! I'll call you sometime sat.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Lady and guys...we've lost a great archer today*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058023487&posted=1#post1058023487



Please take a few minutes to send prayers to the Chapman family.


----------



## lefty150

*sweet stabes*

well folks,i met mark down at london over the weekend and let me tell ya....very nice guy! "Class Act"

He took the time friday evening standing out in the drizzle to set me up with my stabes. And they look and feel good,lightweight,superior balance.....and just dead sexy!

here are a few pics of my new rig with "XTREME STABILIZATION"!


----------



## bowman_77

lefty150 said:


> well folks,i met mark down at london over the weekend and let me tell ya....very nice guy! "Class Act"
> 
> He took the time friday evening standing out in the drizzle to set me up with my stabes. And they look and feel good,lightweight,superior balance.....and just dead sexy!
> 
> here are a few pics of my new rig with "XTREME STABILIZATION"!
> 
> View attachment 795579
> 
> 
> View attachment 795581
> 
> 
> View attachment 795584


looks good. And yes Mark is a class act.:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> thats what you get for riding the short bus


your blue bus is shorter than my silver one:wink:



lefty150 said:


> well folks,i met mark down at london over the weekend and let me tell ya....very nice guy! "Class Act"
> 
> He took the time friday evening standing out in the drizzle to set me up with my stabes. And they look and feel good,lightweight,superior balance.....and just dead sexy!
> 
> here are a few pics of my new rig with "XTREME STABILIZATION"!
> 
> View attachment 795579
> 
> 
> View attachment 795581
> 
> 
> View attachment 795584


thanks man they look sweet on the madness. That bow is a shooter for sure:thumbs_up



bowman_77 said:


> looks good. And yes Mark is a class act.:thumbs_up


Thanks Joe:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

Well guys the APEX7 is setup and ready to go.Next weekend is a 60 target tournament so we will see.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Joe and Tom!! How did you all shoot Ga ASA this weekend?? I shot yesterday from the mens again with a 296!!! :thumbs_up I hope today goes as well. Good luck to you both!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Joe and Tom!! How did you all shoot Ga ASA this weekend?? I shot yesterday from the mens again with a 296!!! :thumbs_up I hope today goes as well. Good luck to you both!!


I shot a 190 with a new bow. I am very pleased with that. The Draw lenght is a still a tad long. I will be fixing that on tuesday.


----------



## bowman_77

So lets hear it how did yall shoot this weekend.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> So lets hear it how did yall shoot this weekend.


shot like crap sat I couldnt judge yardage at all. Today I was shooting good and set my sight wrong judged 39 and set it 29 im lucky i didnt blank it. I ended 5 up on 30 targets


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> shot like crap sat I couldnt judge yardage at all. Today I was shooting good and set my sight wrong judged 39 and set it 29 im lucky i didnt blank it. I ended 5 up on 30 targets


still not bad at all.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good shooting everybody...

today was the first 3d the local club has done that ive been able to shoot.. woke up this morning and i had to put a new rest on the bow and get a tape on the sight ended up tieing my dropawa in with dental floss but it worked. but shot open 50 yard max on 20 targets and shot a 175 not the best score but was overall happy only had one 5 on the whole course and it was my fault shouldve let down but tried to force it and payed the price.... one of the best courses ive shot in a while.. there was 7 of us in open and we all were within ten points of each other so i was happy


----------



## 08toxikshooter

110 degrees with heat index was fun shooting in 2


----------



## treeman65

didnt shoot this weekend other than my range.
I am getting ready for a NFAA sectionals this weekend.
I have to say it has been like pulling teeth to get info on this shoot and hope it is organized when i get there,


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> 110 degrees with heat index was fun shooting in 2


You got that right. Its going to be nasty again today.


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*3d*

Hey guys, its been along time since I posted up. I shot a 20 target 3d on sunday and shot a 191. I was pretty happy with it. the top 3 in the bowhunter class all shot 204 and up so it was pretty stiff competition this weekend. Didnt figure there would be to many show up but still had over 60 and the temp was close to 100 and not a cloud in sight. The shoot was in Conway Arkansas


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> So lets hear it how did yall shoot this weekend.


As Kimmi stated earlier; she shot 16 up from the men's stakes on Saturday. On Sunday we went to two shoots where on the first one; she shot 17 up from the women's as the stakes there were actually pretty tough. She shot 2 down on the second shoot again from the men's stakes that the club admitted they had stretched the stakes out.
At the shoot Saturday I shot 10 up with a ZERO in the mix. It turned out I didn't have to take that 0, but I didn't think about it being an equipment failure at the time. The reason it was an equipment failure is because the arrow broke at the shot! The arrow broke about an inch below the fletchings in the middle of the wrap. The fletching piece ended up about 20 feet in front of us and slightly off to the right, and the rest of the arrow sailed over the target. 
A guy and his son were right behind us to witness it happen, and the guy asked if I was alright. I was fine, but my left arm hurt like h3ll!:angry: The arrow left a perfectly round spot on my arm where it impacted, but I was still lucky it didn't penetrate. I truly believe if my arrow hadn't been wrapped; the arrow would have had splinters and shards that surely would have penetrated my arm causing a trip to the ER. It's the first time I couldn't hear any cracking or creaking in the arrow, AND the black wrap didn't show the tell tale white line of a crack. 
I highly suggest using wraps on your arrows for 3D because in a mishap like I just had; I believe the wrap is the ONLY thing that saved my arm!
Moving along... In the two shoots Sunday; I shot 28 up at the first one, and 22 up on the second one. I already know I won the first, but will have to wait to see for the second.:wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

RattleSnake1 said:


> As Kimmi stated earlier; she shot 16 up from the men's stakes on Saturday. On Sunday we went to two shoots where on the first one; she shot 17 up from the women's as the stakes there were actually pretty tough. She shot 2 down on the second shoot again from the men's stakes that the club admitted they had stretched the stakes out.
> At the shoot Saturday I shot 10 up with a ZERO in the mix. It turned out I didn't have to take that 0, but I didn't think about it being an equipment failure at the time. The reason it was an equipment failure is because the arrow broke at the shot! The arrow broke about an inch below the fletchings in the middle of the wrap. The fletching piece ended up about 20 feet in front of us and slightly off to the right, and the rest of the arrow sailed over the target.
> A guy and his son were right behind us to witness it happen, and the guy asked if I was alright. I was fine, but my left arm hurt like h3ll!:angry: The arrow left a perfectly round spot on my arm where it impacted, but I was still lucky it didn't penetrate. I truly believe if my arrow hadn't been wrapped; the arrow would have had splinters and shards that surely would have penetrated my arm causing a trip to the ER. It's the first time I couldn't hear any cracking or creaking in the arrow, AND the black wrap didn't show the tell tale white line of a crack.
> I highly suggest using wraps on your arrows for 3D because in a mishap like I just had; I believe the wrap is the ONLY thing that saved my arm!
> Moving along... In the two shoots Sunday; I shot 28 up at the first one, and 22 up on the second one. I already know I won the first, but will have to wait to see for the second.:wink:


great shooting glad ya didnt get hurt wit the arrow breaking


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> As Kimmi stated earlier; she shot 16 up from the men's stakes on Saturday. On Sunday we went to two shoots where on the first one; she shot 17 up from the women's as the stakes there were actually pretty tough. She shot 2 down on the second shoot again from the men's stakes that the club admitted they had stretched the stakes out.
> At the shoot Saturday I shot 10 up with a ZERO in the mix. It turned out I didn't have to take that 0, but I didn't think about it being an equipment failure at the time. The reason it was an equipment failure is because the arrow broke at the shot! The arrow broke about an inch below the fletchings in the middle of the wrap. The fletching piece ended up about 20 feet in front of us and slightly off to the right, and the rest of the arrow sailed over the target.
> A guy and his son were right behind us to witness it happen, and the guy asked if I was alright. I was fine, but my left arm hurt like h3ll!:angry: The arrow left a perfectly round spot on my arm where it impacted, but I was still lucky it didn't penetrate. I truly believe if my arrow hadn't been wrapped; the arrow would have had splinters and shards that surely would have penetrated my arm causing a trip to the ER. It's the first time I couldn't hear any cracking or creaking in the arrow, AND the black wrap didn't show the tell tale white line of a crack.
> I highly suggest using wraps on your arrows for 3D because in a mishap like I just had; I believe the wrap is the ONLY thing that saved my arm!
> Moving along... In the two shoots Sunday; I shot 28 up at the first one, and 22 up on the second one. I already know I won the first, but will have to wait to see for the second.:wink:


Glad your ok......If you keep shooting scores like that your gonna have to turn PRO:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## treeman65

Toby and Kimmi great shooting
I am glad to hear you didnt get seriously hurt.I have to say that puts even more reasoning in my head for what we had talked about earlier about arrows.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> Toby and Kimmi great shooting
> I am glad to hear you didnt get seriously hurt.I have to say that puts even more reasoning in my head for what we had talked about earlier about arrows.


Thanks James!! I am going to stick with shooting the men's hunter class for now.:wink:

Good luck this coming weekend!


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Thanks James!! I am going to stick with shooting the men's hunter class for now.:wink:
> 
> Good luck this coming weekend!


thanks I beleive the new setup is going to do the trick:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> your blue bus is shorter than my silver one:wink:



And HIS BUS already knows how to HUNT!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Joe and Tom!! How did you all shoot Ga ASA this weekend?? I shot yesterday from the mens again with a 296!!! :thumbs_up I hope today goes as well. Good luck to you both!!


I shot at my home range, 25 targets...21 of which i shot with a bad battery in my range finder!!! Needles to say it was a long day!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> i shot at my home range, 25 targets...21 of which i shot with a bad battery in my range finder!!! Needles to say it was a long day!!


man up and put the rangefinder away


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> And HIS BUS already knows how to HUNT!!!


I bet my bus has more fun at red lights.


----------



## treeman65

on Tom Im going back to grade school this weekend lol
shooting all known yardage


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> As Kimmi stated earlier; she shot 16 up from the men's stakes on Saturday. On Sunday we went to two shoots where on the first one; she shot 17 up from the women's as the stakes there were actually pretty tough. She shot 2 down on the second shoot again from the men's stakes that the club admitted they had stretched the stakes out.
> At the shoot Saturday I shot 10 up with a ZERO in the mix. It turned out I didn't have to take that 0, but I didn't think about it being an equipment failure at the time. The reason it was an equipment failure is because the arrow broke at the shot! The arrow broke about an inch below the fletchings in the middle of the wrap. The fletching piece ended up about 20 feet in front of us and slightly off to the right, and the rest of the arrow sailed over the target.
> A guy and his son were right behind us to witness it happen, and the guy asked if I was alright. I was fine, but my left arm hurt like h3ll!:angry: The arrow left a perfectly round spot on my arm where it impacted, but I was still lucky it didn't penetrate. I truly believe if my arrow hadn't been wrapped; the arrow would have had splinters and shards that surely would have penetrated my arm causing a trip to the ER. It's the first time I couldn't hear any cracking or creaking in the arrow, AND the black wrap didn't show the tell tale white line of a crack.
> I highly suggest using wraps on your arrows for 3D because in a mishap like I just had; I believe the wrap is the ONLY thing that saved my arm!
> Moving along... In the two shoots Sunday; I shot 28 up at the first one, and 22 up on the second one. I already know I won the first, but will have to wait to see for the second.:wink:


Man i'm glad your ok, that could have turned out really bad!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Man i'm glad your ok, that could have turned out really bad!!


you got that right.When ASA was in PA a couple years ago as we pulled up there was a guy screaming a fatboy blew up and when thruw his hand.He had to have several surgeries.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> man up and put the rangefinder away


OH boy lol


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you got that right.When ASA was in PA a couple years ago as we pulled up there was a guy screaming a fatboy blew up and when thruw his hand.He had to have several surgeries.


Ouch I bet that hurt like hell.


----------



## treeman65

OH can Thomas come out and play,loll


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> OH can Thomas come out and play,loll


Oh low blow low......:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

Joe did you get my text about the movie


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Joe did you get my text about the movie


I just looked at it....I dont think so.....I did go and watch the UFC 115 on saturday. and it sucked.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> man up and put the rangefinder away





treeman65 said:


> on Tom Im going back to grade school this weekend lol
> shooting all known yardage



MUH HUH!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> MUH HUH!!!!


its all in love.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> its all in love.


oh yeah.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I bet my bus has more fun at red lights.


YOU BETCHA!!!!!:thumbs_up:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> OH can Thomas come out and play,loll


I don't know where you live....but i can find it!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I don't know where you live....but i can find it!!


How hard could he possibly be to find?:twitch: He's a big ugly ******* in Liberty, NC that talks like a yank, and gets really obnoxious when he has 2 beers!:mg: :spit: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> How hard could he possibly be to find?:twitch: He's a big ugly ******* in Liberty, NC that talks like a yank, and gets really obnoxious when he has 2 beers!:mg: :spit: :set1_rolf2:



OMG....ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> How hard could he possibly be to find?:twitch: He's a big ugly ******* in Liberty, NC that talks like a yank, and gets really obnoxious when he has 2 beers!:mg: :spit: :set1_rolf2:


oh that is sweeet....:wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> its all in love.


Oh so that it what was going on in that Dark Hotel room in London!!!
:wave:

Somewhere over the rainbow!!!! You know the song.........


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Oh so that it what was going on in that Dark Hotel room in London!!!
> :wave:
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow!!!! You know the song.........


just go back to wonderland alice.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Oh so that it what was going on in that Dark Hotel room in London!!!
> :wave:
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow!!!! You know the song.........


OH no...not in the motel room i was in!!!! Am i gonna have to call you and let you in on the TRUTH!!!!???


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> OH no...not in the motel room i was in!!!! Am i gonna have to call you and let you in on the TRUTH!!!!???


Dont try and play it up you were in the middle of it also.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Dont try and play it up you were in the middle of it also.


Nope....


----------



## treeman65

hey guys go to the 3d section and voice your opinion on the thread 
"b-stringer bs. doiker"


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Oh so that it what was going on in that Dark Hotel room in London!!!
> :wave:
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow!!!! You know the song.........


I dont think so .ukey:ukey:ukey:
Maybe if the girl in the car at the redlight was there.Then it would have been on and on and on.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

At least she wasnt from Pizza Hut!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> hey guys go to the 3d section and voice your opinion on the thread
> "b-stringer bs. doiker"


Done deal.


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> At least she wasnt from Pizza Hut!


What rock have you been under.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> At least she wasnt from Pizza Hut!





bowman_77 said:


> What rock have you been under.


Well, well, well...Did they let you out to play, or did you run out of sheep????


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Well, well, well...Did they let you out to play, or did you run out of sheep????


they must have ran outa sheep :set1_rolf2:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Just been working guys. Trying to keep bills payed right now. Hows everyone been?


----------



## bowman_77

CowboyJunkie said:


> Just been working guys. Trying to keep bills payed right now. Hows everyone been?


Its been going. Man you missed one fine time in london this year.


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Just been working guys. Trying to keep bills payed right now. Hows everyone been?





bowman_77 said:


> Its been going. Man you missed one fine time in london this year.


Goin ok i think...MAN we tore London DOWN!!! Well, not really, but had a great time for sure.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Goin ok i think...MAN we tore London DOWN!!! Well, not really, but had a great time for sure.


it sure was buddy it sure was


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Just been working guys. Trying to keep bills payed right now. Hows everyone been?


lookie here Mr I disappear and say the heck with everyone.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> lookie here mr i disappear and say the heck with everyone.


dayum


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> dayum


Popcorn anyone................


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Popcorn anyone................


I'll have sum :happy1::darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> lookie here Mr I disappear and say the heck with everyone.


Hell your the one that dont return calls!


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hell your the one that dont return calls!


Hold on...let me sell some tickets!! lol:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Hold on...let me sell some tickets!! lol:zip:


Tom tom I want one..........hell make that 2


----------



## RattleSnake1

I'll take one too!:happy1: :darkbeer: Got my bricks ready too if things get outta hand.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Just been working guys. Trying to keep bills payed right now. Hows everyone been?


so you are saying that breeding sheep is more important than us.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hell your the one that dont return calls!


i do return them its just your fingers are to greasy with lubricate to answer.ukey:ukey:


----------



## APAnTN

boy that was fast


----------



## bowman_77

whats up guys


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> whats up guys


Not alot....


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*extreme in action*

Well here is one of me in a shoot in little rock shot a 191


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice shooting Rodney!!


----------



## treeman65

rodneyroberts32 said:


> Well here is one of me in a shoot in little rock shot a 191


nice shooting


----------



## Admiral Vixen

CowboyJunkie said:


> At least she wasnt from Pizza Hut!


NICE Comeback!!!

Good Morning Extremers


----------



## APAnTN

good morning


----------



## bowman_77

Good morning to yall also......

Mark you should have a package coming in today. :wink:


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*Outstanding*

I am shooting in a Benefit 3d this saturday in Conway Arkansas. Its for catcha dream for terminally ill children.
Well I figured I would give our great sponsor a call and of course he came in in a big way. Mark is donating a XTREMEStabilizer and this was very short notice. But I would not expect anything different from the best in the buisness.

Thanks again MARK


----------



## APAnTN

rodneyroberts32 said:


> I am shooting in a Benefit 3d this saturday in Conway Arkansas. Its for catcha dream for terminally ill children.
> Well I figured I would give our great sponsor a call and of course he came in in a big way. Mark is donating a XTREMEStabilizer and this was very short notice. But I would not expect anything different from the best in the buisness.
> 
> Thanks again MARK


no problem:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

rodneyroberts32 said:


> I am shooting in a Benefit 3d this saturday in Conway Arkansas. Its for catcha dream for terminally ill children.
> Well I figured I would give our great sponsor a call and of course he came in in a big way. Mark is donating a XTREMEStabilizer and this was very short notice. But I would not expect anything different from the best in the buisness.
> 
> Thanks again MARK


I have also seen him do this frist hand in london. Mark is a great guy that has a big heart. Way to go buddy. Congrats.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

I need om computer help...do we have an computer folks on the team?


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

bowman_77 said:


> I need om computer help...do we have an computer folks on the team?


I am a Computer Project Manager, design and program web pages, plus build my own PC's, if that counts :smile:


----------



## bowman_77

1stRockinArcher said:


> I am a Computer Project Manager, design and program web pages, plus build my own PC's, if that counts :smile:


Pm sent to yah Thanks


----------



## bowman_77

1stRockinArcher said:


> I am a Computer Project Manager, design and program web pages, plus build my own PC's, if that counts :smile:


Thanks for the call it was nice chatting with you.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

To whom ever is shooting this weekend good luck to you. James hope that A7 shoots like a dream for yah.:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> To whom ever is shooting this weekend good luck to you. James hope that A7 shoots like a dream for yah.:thumbs_up


Good luck Guys!! James tear it UP!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys the Xtreme Team gathered another win today. I took 1st in an local shoot.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys the Xtreme Team gathered another win today. I took 1st in an local shoot.


Congrats Joe!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Congrats Joe!! :thumbs_up


Thanks buddy


----------



## 12 rings only

James has found another "She-Toy"....he might be MIA for a while!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> James has found another "She-Toy"....he might be MIA for a while!!:wink:


I heard....did / is he shooting the NFAA shoot. I texted him but he didnt respond


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I heard....did / is he shooting the NFAA shoot. I texted him but he didnt respond


I'm not sure...


----------



## bowman_77

There are some good fights going on in the UFC on spike


----------



## 12 rings only

To all the "DADS"...Hope yu have a good Fathers Day!! The wife has contol of the remote...


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> To all the "DADS"...Hope yu have a good Fathers Day!! The wife has contol of the remote...


Happy Fathers Day


----------



## treeman65

happy fathers day everyone


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James has found another "She-Toy"....he might be MIA for a while!!:wink:


actually she found me.:wink: and she has agrred to start shooting again.
No I didnt go to the NFAA shoot this weekend work made it impossible for me to get there for the first round But anyways time was well spent :zip:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> actually she found me.:wink: and she has agrred to start shooting again.
> No I didnt go to the NFAA shoot this weekend work made it impossible for me to get there for the first round But anyways time was well spent :zip:


Sure it was....:whip2:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

how didi everyone shoot this weekend been trying to get the orange bow shooting like i like so now got to get my hunting bow set up and ready to go shoot porky


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*benefit*

I shot at the Central Arkansas bowhunters benefit on Saturday and shot a 187. wasent to bad, had a great turn out and made enough to send 2 kids on a huning trip this year from catch a dream.


----------



## bowman_77

rodneyroberts32 said:


> I shot at the Central Arkansas bowhunters benefit on Saturday and shot a 187. wasent to bad, had a great turn out and made enough to send 2 kids on a huning trip this year from catch a dream.


Thats good and nice shooting


----------



## RattleSnake1

rodneyroberts32 said:


> I shot at the Central Arkansas bowhunters benefit on Saturday and shot a 187. wasent to bad, had a great turn out and made enough to send 2 kids on a huning trip this year from catch a dream.


Good shooting Rodney, and what a GREAT cause it was for!:thumb: Hope everyone had a great Father's Day; Kimmi and I played in the Father's Day Open golf tournament with her dad today. We were both very happy with how we hit the ball considering the clubs came out of the basement this morning, and our team came in 8 under. Things were a little shaky at times, but it was to be expected.


----------



## 12 rings only

rodneyroberts32 said:


> I shot at the Central Arkansas bowhunters benefit on Saturday and shot a 187. wasent to bad, had a great turn out and made enough to send 2 kids on a huning trip this year from catch a dream.


Good shooting for a great benifit!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Good shooting Rodney, and what a GREAT cause it was for!:thumb: Hope everyone had a great Father's Day; Kimmi and I played in the Father's Day Open golf tournament with her dad today. We were both very happy with how we hit the ball considering the clubs came out of the basement this morning, and our team came in 8 under. Things were a little shaky at times, but it was to be expected.


Oh yeah!! Not too shabby on the Golf game guys!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

OK Guys it officaial Backwoods Bow slings will be closing down on June 30th. My hands are tied, and nothing I can do. Dont make enough off of them so support the High fees theay are wanting.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

well guys hopefully gonna go stick mr porky in the morning hopefully by the afternoon i will have some pics and a story to go along with it


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> well guys hopefully gonna go stick mr porky in the morning hopefully by the afternoon i will have some pics and a story to go along with it


Good luck Josh..


----------



## timbawolf98

Whats up guys? Sorry I've been so scarce lately, I've been busy as all get out since I was called back to work at the beginning of April, and between school and working anywhere from 5-7 days a week I haven't had much time to spend online. I hope all is well with everyone and I'm working on getting a little more free time so I can catch back up with everyone.

Mark- There's a new shop opening near me with an indoor range, I'm applying there sometime this week and was wondering how you felt about me showing them my stab from you once they get things going and see if they're interested in carrying them in the store. Either way is fine, I just thought it might be a good opportunity to be seen, especially since they're a new shop and will have the only indoor range within a 30-50 mile radius


----------



## wisesteve

Hello everyone. Signed up for Metro shoot this weekend in Bow novice. Blood pressure went up a little. Didn't think I would get so nervous. Oh well I'm just gonna go and have some fun. Looking forward to the smackdown. Ya'll will have to show me the ropes tho.
I found a lease building recently (15000sq")and have been kicking around the idea of an indoor, heated and air conditioned shooting range. Need to start small and possible build up. i've got a real good bow tech that wants to open up shop again. So was thinking this might just work. What do you all think?


----------



## APAnTN

timbawolf98 said:


> Whats up guys? Sorry I've been so scarce lately, I've been busy as all get out since I was called back to work at the beginning of April, and between school and working anywhere from 5-7 days a week I haven't had much time to spend online. I hope all is well with everyone and I'm working on getting a little more free time so I can catch back up with everyone.
> 
> Mark- There's a new shop opening near me with an indoor range, I'm applying there sometime this week and was wondering how you felt about me showing them my stab from you once they get things going and see if they're interested in carrying them in the store. Either way is fine, I just thought it might be a good opportunity to be seen, especially since they're a new shop and will have the only indoor range within a 30-50 mile radius


that woulds be sweet, Im starting to get several shops interested



wisesteve said:


> Hello everyone. Signed up for Metro shoot this weekend in Bow novice. Blood pressure went up a little. Didn't think I would get so nervous. Oh well I'm just gonna go and have some fun. Looking forward to the smackdown. Ya'll will have to show me the ropes tho.
> I found a lease building recently (15000sq")and have been kicking around the idea of an indoor, heated and air conditioned shooting range. Need to start small and possible build up. i've got a real good bow tech that wants to open up shop again. So was thinking this might just work. What do you all think?


just look at it like just any other shoot and have a good time. Im not sure how many guys are going to be able to make it for the smackdown on this trip. Make sure to look me up.


----------



## bowman_77

Here is my new 3D rig.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

looks good joe... well found out just a min ago gonna have to hold out on mr porkey but hopefully will be able to go soon


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> looks good joe... well found out just a min ago gonna have to hold out on mr porkey but hopefully will be able to go soon


Thanks.....sorry to hear that. I am going to try and stick one myself on the weekend of the 4th.


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice looking rig Joe!! I'm looking into a place not too far from where i work that has some hogs...maybe get some luck and get to hunt!!:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys...my phone is completely jacked up!!  If time pemits, i'll get it looked at Wed.  It really ticks me off the money we spend on these things and the only last about 14-16 months!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nice looking rig Joe!! I'm looking into a place not too far from where i work that has some hogs...maybe get some luck and get to hunt!!:tongue:


Thanks and good luck with the land.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

yeah good luck with it...... i would go but we just got a lot of rain and when it rains where i hunt im not going very far in a lil car... man i need a truck


----------



## drockw

Ill be in Metropolis this weekend, but likely not until saturday morning

No smackdown for me, but at least im gonna make the shoot:thumbs_up hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## treeman65

good luck in Metropolis everyone I cant believe I am actually missing it.


Nice lookng bow Joe.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

wisesteve said:


> Hello everyone. Signed up for Metro shoot this weekend in Bow novice. Blood pressure went up a little. Didn't think I would get so nervous. Oh well I'm just gonna go and have some fun. Looking forward to the smackdown. Ya'll will have to show me the ropes tho.
> I found a lease building recently (15000sq")and have been kicking around the idea of an indoor, heated and air conditioned shooting range. Need to start small and possible build up. i've got a real good bow tech that wants to open up shop again. So was thinking this might just work. What do you all think?


Good luck in Metro. dont be nervous it is no big deal.


----------



## treeman65

congrats to Mark for winning the first day of the city shoot in Metropolis.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> good luck in Metropolis everyone I cant believe I am actually missing it.
> 
> 
> Nice lookng bow Joe.:darkbeer:


It's just killin ya isn't it James!

I'd tell ya it's a nice lookin rig Joe, but you know I'd be lyin!:mg:  Your stabs are nice though.:thumb: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's just killin ya isn't it James!
> 
> I'd tell ya it's a nice lookin rig Joe, but you know I'd be lyin!:mg:  Your stabs are nice though.:thumb: :chortle:


If you only knew how bad.:thumbs_do
If it wasnt for her pushing me I would shoot this stinkn jamboree this weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> good luck in Metropolis everyone I cant believe I am actually missing it.
> 
> 
> Nice lookng bow Joe.:darkbeer:


Thanks James


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> It's just killin ya isn't it James!
> 
> I'd tell ya it's a nice lookin rig Joe, but you know I'd be lyin!:mg:  Your stabs are nice though.:thumb: :chortle:


Hey Toby....:bartstush:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> congrats to Mark for winning the first day of the city shoot in Metropolis.


Way to go Mark.


----------



## APAnTN

Thanks guys I just got finished shooting 4 up today. I'll find out around 7 how well that does.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> Thanks guys I just got finished shooting 4 up today. I'll find out around 7 how well that does.


Thats good like a good # too......Good luck hopefully you'll have another win. What did you shoot yesterday.


----------



## APAnTN

I shot 4 up yesterday too


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I shot 4 up yesterday too


Good shooting.......Its after 7 ..... Did yah win


----------



## APAnTN

*sure did*



bowman_77 said:


> Good shooting.......Its after 7 ..... Did yah win


check out the scores here
http://http://www.metropolistourism.com/content/view/13/117/


----------



## 08toxikshooter

APAnTN said:


> check out the scores here
> http://http://www.metropolistourism.com/content/view/13/117/


good shootin mark. trying to dial all my stuff in for the state field in 3 weeks gettin pumped about it ready to shoot


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> check out the scores here
> http://http://www.metropolistourism.com/content/view/13/117/


ATTA BOY....Congrats on day 2 win....:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice Mark!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> check out the scores here
> http://http://www.metropolistourism.com/content/view/13/117/


Nice shooting Mark....CONGRATS!:thumb:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> check out the scores here
> http://http://www.metropolistourism.com/content/view/13/117/


good shooting


----------



## bowman_77

:nono: page 2


----------



## wisesteve

what do you think of my arrows?


----------



## treeman65

wisesteve said:


> what do you think of my arrows?


look good but why are they on the ground and not in a 12 ?


----------



## wisesteve

on or in the ground is usually where my arrows end up. hardly ever in the target. there are 12. just to lazy to lay them all out.


----------



## 12 rings only

wisesteve said:


> what do you think of my arrows?


Nice job Steve!! Never mind James....he's got Bucket Brains!!


----------



## 12 rings only

wisesteve said:


> on or in the ground is usually where my arrows end up. hardly ever in the target. there are 12. just to lazy to lay them all out.


As long as they find the sweet spot on them big bucks up there!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck to everyone shooting this weekend


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> good luck to everyone shooting this weekend


wish i could shoot this weekend, but have to work a 48 sat and sunday :thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65

just heard Mark won the city shoot again today .
great shooting Mark


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Nice job Steve!! Never mind James....he's got Bucket Brains!!


you got that right.I went for a ride down thru the woods in the bucket last night even with it in park and the e brake on.:thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> good luck to everyone shooting this weekend


good luck to everyone this weekend.
I am going to destroy any arrow in my way with my new missles.:mg:


----------



## wisesteve

Great shooting Mark. I'll see ya sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Always!!! Great shooting Mark.........:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

HMMM them folk didnt know what hit'em when Mark showed to shoot. Congrats Buddy. :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

Wow...the "Boss" is on a roll!!! Keep it up bro!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you got that right.I went for a ride down thru the woods in the bucket last night even with it in park and the e brake on.:thumbs_do


Oh boy!!!! Wet grass??? Did one of the jacks slip or shift??


----------



## wisesteve

Met mark for the first time today at Metro. What a nice guy. He said that there would not be a smack down, due to the lack of attendance. I knew you all were scared of a little competion. By the way don't look at my Simms score. I totally missed the last target! 82! Beaten by a 12 year old and his mother!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> you got that right.I went for a ride down thru the woods in the bucket last night even with it in park and the e brake on.:thumbs_do


What E Brake


----------



## bowman_77

wisesteve said:


> Met mark for the first time today at Metro. What a nice guy. He said that there would not be a smack down, due to the lack of attendance. I knew you all were scared of a little competion. By the way don't look at my Simms score. I totally missed the last target! 82! Beaten by a 12 year old and his mother!


:mg: Missed on a KNOWN YARDAGE.....Dont sweat it...I know someone else that did the same thing, but it was on like target 5 of so..


----------



## bowman_77

Bump for the Xtreme Team


----------



## bowman_77

How did everyone shoot this weekend


----------



## wisesteve

Wow what a great time. Shot 412 with 8 12's. My goal was to shoot even, so I'm pleased.


----------



## bowman_77

wisesteve said:


> Wow what a great time. Shot 412 with 8 12's. My goal was to shoot even, so I'm pleased.


Hey great shooting. Nothing wrong with being 12 up. :thumbs_up.....How did you place and what class.


----------



## treeman65

Big congrats to Chris for another ASA win .


----------



## wisesteve

bow novice and don't know placement. couldn't make it back today and pc took a nose dive so can't look it up. might not even be posted yet.


----------



## treeman65

wisesteve said:


> bow novice and don't know placement. couldn't make it back today and pc took a nose dive so can't look it up. might not even be posted yet.


25th good shooting
did i see where you missed a target on the simms at 10 yds with known distanceukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> 25th good shooting
> did i see where you missed a target on the simms at 10 yds with known distanceukey:


James...................


----------



## wisesteve

30yd pin no so good at 39yd


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> James...................


Like I said I new someone else that can miss on know distance.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Like I said I new someone else that can miss on know distance.


It happens!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Like I said I new someone else that can miss on know distance.


I believe mine was a slightly different condition.:thumbs_do


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I believe mine was a slightly different condition.:thumbs_do


haha...i was wondering if you was going to catch on.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> haha...i was wondering if you was going to catch on.


oh i caught it the first post.:thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65

well we are leaving saturday afternoon and driving to junction city ky .Then we are shooting 40 on sunday then going back home.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well we are leaving saturday afternoon and driving to junction city ky .Then we are shooting 40 on sunday then going back home.


I still haven't figured out where that place is....


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I still haven't figured out where that place is....


its not far from london near danville.


----------



## treeman65

north of london to mt vernon.


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey guys and Gal!!


----------



## APAnTN

whats up everyone


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> whats up everyone


Not much just closing my sling thread. :thumbs_do


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Not much just closing my sling thread. :thumbs_do


oh man I hate to hear that


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Not much just closing my sling thread. :thumbs_do


Oh no...That's just no good!!:thumbs_do


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Oh no...That's just no good!!:thumbs_do


Oh well......You all know where there at if you need them I know a guy that knows a guy that has a buddy that has a guy that makes them.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh well......You all know where there at if you need them I know a guy that knows a guy that has a buddy that has a guy that makes them.


Yes we do!!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Oh well......You all know where there at if you need them I know a guy that knows a guy that has a buddy that has a guy that makes them.


I would not put you thru the trouble of aking them for me again


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I would not put you thru the trouble of aking them for me again


I hear yah.


----------



## treeman65

wake up you crackheads


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> wake up you crackheads


Get out of the Bucket...OFF the girl...and put the Beer back in da fridge..and THE BOW DOWN...........Then we will talk!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> I would not put you thru the trouble of aking them for me again


OH BS.!!! You would just because you...well your you.:angel:


----------



## bowman_77

whats up guys


----------



## RattleSnake1

Howdy peeps! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Howdy peeps! :darkbeer:


whats up Toby


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Get out of the Bucket...OFF the girl...and put the Beer back in da fridge..and THE BOW DOWN...........Then we will talk!!


no beer tonight and the girl is a nutcase and I dare you to try to get my bow out off my hands.


----------



## treeman65

well its that time of year how many xtremers are going to try to bring home a state championship this year.
i am going after nc and va.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> whats up Toby


Nada...just nice to SIT DOWN for a little bit!



treeman65 said:


> no beer tonight and the girl is a nutcase and I dare you to try to get my bow out off my hands.


James...they ALL seem to be nutcases to you....do you think the problem might be YOU?!?:doh: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> no beer tonight and the girl is a nutcase and I dare you to try to get my bow out off my hands.


:mg: you found another one.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> well its that time of year how many xtremers are going to try to bring home a state championship this year.
> i am going after nc and va.


Just going for GA here.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well its that time of year how many xtremers are going to try to bring home a state championship this year.
> i am going after nc and va.


TN and Ky for me in the next two upcoming weekends IF...and I say IF i can find a bigger Dia arrow that doesn't take 70lbs to shoot it near 280 fps!! Or i'll just shoot all around the dang 12 just like i done in London with the HVs!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> James...they ALL seem to be nutcases to you....do you think the problem might be YOU?!?:doh: :chortle:


Oh my...here we go


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> TN and Ky for me in the next two upcoming weekends IF...and I say IF i can find a bigger Dia arrow that doesn't take 70lbs to shoot it near 280 fps!! Or i'll just shoot all around the dang 12 just like i done in London with the HVs!!


Get rid of that JACKHAMMER and shoot something else then you want have to go to 70lbs.....hell shoot the Burner.....I do kinda like that one.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no beer tonight and the girl is a nutcase and I dare you to try to get my bow out off my hands.


Bro...when you gonna learn??? They have 1/2 da cash and ALL the...well you know!! As for the bow...die with the Math-puke won't bother me a bit!!:shade:


----------



## treeman65

:thumbs_do


bowman_77 said:


> :mg: you found another one.


2 weeks and she wants to get married/:mg::thumbs_do


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> 2 weeks and she wants to get married/:mg::thumbs_do


Then you'd have to give up your pimpin ways!:mg: Yeah....that'll happen! :nono: :spit:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Get rid of that JACKHAMMER and shoot something else then you want have to go to 70lbs.....hell shoot the Burner.....I do kinda like that one.


Da Burner is ready to make stuff BLEED!!! It's not getting another set up on it now!! It does shoot the X-Killers at 285 on 63 lbs!! Hell i mite just do that...Monday will be the defining day!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> 2 weeks and she wants to get married/:mg::thumbs_do


:mg: its time to :bolt: with duoble time:bolt:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Then you'd have to give up your pimpin ways!:mg: Yeah....that'll happen! :nono: :spit:


i told her that me and a buddy was going to KY to a shoot and right away she says I dont mind going.Well i dont remember asking her to go.
:frusty:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> :mg: its time to :bolt: with duoble time:bolt:


and really fast


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Da Burner is ready to make stuff BLEED!!! It's not getting another set up on it now!! It does shoot the X-Killers at 285 on 63 lbs!! Hell i mite just do that...Monday will be the defining day!!


what trees???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Da Burner is ready to make stuff BLEED!!! It's not getting another set up on it now!! It does shoot the X-Killers at 285 on 63 lbs!! Hell i mite just do that...Monday will be the defining day!!


I gots the M6 ready to do that too. I got a call today and said the pig was 30 yards from the cabin the other afternoon, he said there was about 30 or so. Just hope they are there come this weekend.


Toby I am going to play with the Ram-cats when I get back. Man i wanna take them this weekend.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i told her that me and a buddy was going to KY to a shoot and right away she says I dont mind going.Well i dont remember asking her to go.
> :frusty:


lol.....:whip:


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> Oh my...here we go





treeman65 said:


> i told her that me and a buddy was going to KY to a shoot and right away she says I dont mind going.Well i dont remember asking her to go.
> :frusty:


Check above post.........


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i told her that me and a buddy was going to KY to a shoot and right away she says I dont mind going.Well i dont remember asking her to go.
> :frusty:


Just wait till she ask for icecream. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Just wait till she ask for icecream. :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


you would go thereukey:


----------



## bowman_77

later guys


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> what trees???????????????????????????????????????????????


That was last season.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> later guys


c ya Joe


----------



## APAnTN

Im with you Toby I think it may be him lol.

Im heading to the TN and KY state tourneys. Tom I was going to say something about you being close to the 12's but ill keep:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

You guy have a happy 4th. Im heading out to try and stick a pig. I send some pics out if I do. Catch yall on monday...


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Im with you Toby I think it may be him lol.
> 
> Im heading to the TN and KY state tourneys. Tom I was going to say something about you being close to the 12's but ill keep:zip:


Let me take a guess...."If you hit em in the middle, you wouldn't need a fat arrow!!"


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> You guy have a happy 4th. Im heading out to try and stick a pig. I send some pics out if I do. Catch yall on monday...


Smoke one Joe!!!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> You guy have a happy 4th. Im heading out to try and stick a pig. I send some pics out if I do. Catch yall on monday...


good luck Joe and make one squeal.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good luck Joe and make one squeal.


I thought that was Cowboys job!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Joe I want to see the GATOR!!!!:alligator:

I think we should all get together and go hog hunting with James!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

imp2:imp2:imp2:


treeman65 said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> 2 weeks and she wants to get married/:mg::thumbs_do


LMAO...........Like Flies to ****, :mg::mg: you sure Attract them.....:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I thought that was Cowboys job!!


he prefers sheep.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> imp2:imp2:imp2:
> 
> LMAO...........Like Flies to ****, :mg::mg: you sure Attract them.....:darkbeer:


you got any sisters?lolllllllllllllllllll


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Joe I want to see the GATOR!!!!:alligator:
> 
> I think we should all get together and go hog hunting with James!!


sounds go to me


----------



## APAnTN

it would be nice to see a Team Xtreme Hog Hunt:thumbs_up


----------



## wisesteve

back on line. did anyone even miss me?


----------



## APAnTN

wisesteve said:


> back on line. did anyone even miss me?


welcome back Steve


----------



## 12 rings only

wisesteve said:


> back on line. did anyone even miss me?


Wondered where you were....


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Joe I want to see the GATOR!!!!:alligator:
> 
> I think we should all get together and go hog hunting with James!!


Sounds like fun....NO BEER TOWERS!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: JAMES GETS WAY TOO


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Sounds like fun....NO BEER TOWERS!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: JAMES GETS WAY TOO


NO BEER?!? :doh: :nono: You do realize that talk like that won't get you invited right? We are from WI.....drinking :darkbeer: is something we do best!:wink: :chortle:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> NO BEER?!? :doh: :nono: You do realize that talk like that won't get you invited right? We are from WI.....drinking :darkbeer: is something we do best!:wink: :chortle:


Team Hog Hunt for ME!!! I like to shoot things!! and have a few beers....

Happy 4th everyone!:shade::wav:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> you got any sisters?lolllllllllllllllllll


Yes, but she isn't into killing!!! I don't even think she owns a weapon. I am sure that needs to be on your womens list of things to do!!!:mg:


----------



## APAnTN

Happy 4th everyone


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Happy 4th everyone


Happy 4th to you and everyone too!!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> NO BEER?!? :doh: :nono: You do realize that talk like that won't get you invited right? We are from WI.....drinking :darkbeer: is something we do best!:wink: :chortle:


I meant for James!! lol


----------



## Admiral Vixen

He is busy spooning with DELMAR!!!!:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> He is busy spooning with DELMAR!!!!:mg:


You my dear have the quote of the month!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys, Im back...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys, Im back...


And?????????????????????


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> And?????????????????????


Well it was a crazy weekend to say the least. I did get to see and draw blood on a BEAST of a pig. Me and the brother inlaw was walking to the stand on saturday afternoon and when we was rounding the corner to his stand we seen this monster pig. He said it was one of the biggest he has seen on this track. It would have went 300lbs with no problems. So here I go stalking up to the woodline to put a 40yard shot on the pig. I made it to the tree line and draw, the pig looks my way and goes back to feeding. So I let the arrow fly. The arrow smacked this big right behind the front shoulder and it turned and run, as it was running I noticed that the arrow was still in the piggy. We waited about 45 mins and the tracking was on. wetracked with no blood to be seen for about 40-50 yards, them we came up on the arrow. It was covered in blood and meat. That was the only blood that was found and nothing more. I shoot this pig with a 2 blade rage and there was no blood what so ever.

Needless to say I was pissed. Made a great shot on a trophy pig and nothing to show for it except a bloody arrow and BH. The Rage blade is done in my book. I knew not to even use one, so I guess thats what I get.


----------



## bowman_77

And on the other thing, we found one floating late monday afternoon. Not real sure if it was the one I shot or not but it did have a hole where I shot it at. I have a cell pic of that but it a little far away and upside down. The arrow was gone so Im no even sure if thats the one I shot or not.




On a better no I did save the weekend for my other Bro inlaw. Sunday after noon while swimming in the river playing with the kids he lost his wedding band 800 bucks worth.:mg: So we go to tring to round up some scuba grear. We managed to find everything I need and the search was on for the ring, and a set of rayband sun glasses that was lost on saturday. I had about 45 min of day light to search for them that afternoon with no luck with the ring but did find the sunglasses. So today we waited to the tide was at its lowest point to start the search. I did a once over the area I searched the day before with no luck. So we moved to the other side of the dock and started the search and about 20 mins into it The search I found the ring......So At least somthing pos. came out of the weekend. 

And the story could keep going and going. Never a dull moment with the inlaws ....lol


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> And on the other thing, we found one floating late monday afternoon. Not real sure if it was the one I shot or not but it did have a hole where I shot it at. I have a cell pic of that but it a little far away and upside down. The arrow was gone so Im no even sure if thats the one I shot or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a better no I did save the weekend for my other Bro inlaw. Sunday after noon while swimming in the river playing with the kids he lost his wedding band 800 bucks worth.:mg: So we go to tring to round up some scuba grear. We managed to find everything I need and the search was on for the ring, and a set of rayband sun glasses that was lost on saturday. I had about 45 min of day light to search for them that afternoon with no luck with the ring but did find the sunglasses. So today we waited to the tide was at its lowest point to start the search. I did a once over the area I searched the day before with no luck. So we moved to the other side of the dock and started the search and about 20 mins into it The search I found the ring......So At least somthing pos. came out of the weekend.
> 
> And the story could keep going and going. Never a dull moment with the inlaws ....lol


Great stories Joe...It rained for most of our weekend  But my new strings are smoken hot. Now I have the 60lb Equalizer maxed out and need a longer Mod for my cam... But I am only pulling around 54 lbs. lol I was 8 inches high and took a few shots to dial her in. Can't wait to crono her. Besides the 50lb Equalizer was maxed and only pulling 44lbs. but beat my 09 Admiral maxed at 54lb in the crono. Funny what your string guy (RON) can do for you if you have the right one. The Astro Flight is awesome, I had about 4000 shots out of my first set but the cable glide ate the crap out of them. New glide on too!!


----------



## treeman65

hope everyone had a great 4th


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> hope everyone had a great 4th


Had a blast.....who was your.....and how did you shoot.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Had a blast.....who was your.....and how did you shoot.


mine was good it got a little stressful sunday night thanks to directtv but Jerry and Aime helped me out greatly.
I didnt shot good but did qualify for worlds and learned alot.We worked for 2 days on my form and changed my draw lenght 1/2.Ever since then my groups a better than ever.I have to say Jerry and Aime are a great asset to the team.We also worked on my methods of judging targets.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> mine was good it got a little stressful sunday night thanks to directtv but Jerry and Aime helped me out greatly.
> I didnt shot good but did qualify for worlds and learned alot.We worked for 2 days on my form and changed my draw lenght 1/2.Ever since then my groups a better than ever.I have to say Jerry and Aime are a great asset to the team.We also worked on my methods of judging targets.


good deal


----------



## 12 rings only

What's going on here this eve??? I'm in the process of setting up the Pro Elite for my X-Killers...shot the Burner with them and a full open class set up to marginal scores...love it for a hunting rig, but a 3d rig it's not as good as the JACK HAMMER!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> What's going on here this eve??? I'm in the process of setting up the Pro Elite for my X-Killers...shot the Burner with them and a full open class set up to marginal scores...love it for a hunting rig, but a 3d rig it's not as good as the JACK HAMMER!!!!


No much......just watching a little TV


----------



## bowman_77

Tom check your PM


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> What's going on here this eve??? I'm in the process of setting up the Pro Elite for my X-Killers...shot the Burner with them and a full open class set up to marginal scores...love it for a hunting rig, but a 3d rig it's not as good as the JACK HAMMER!!!!


no wonder you havve shoulder problems j/k


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> no wonder you havve shoulder problems j/k


I called you back...your phone still on???


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> good deal


oh we saw a nice pair in TN.:angel:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> oh we saw a nice pair in TN.:angel:


I bet she is scarred for life after seeing your pair ukey:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I bet she is scarred for life after seeing your pair ukey:


post of the day!!!


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I bet she is scarred for life after seeing your pair ukey:


Oh my......:mg:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

shooting in the ga state field shoot this weekend hoping it goes good been shooting solid so maybe i can hold it together


----------



## 12 rings only

08toxikshooter said:


> shooting in the ga state field shoot this weekend hoping it goes good been shooting solid so maybe i can hold it together


Good luck!! Mark and myself are shooting in the TN ASA State 3d this weekend.


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> shooting in the ga state field shoot this weekend hoping it goes good been shooting solid so maybe i can hold it together


good luck
im shooting NC ASA state championship this weekend.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Good luck!! Mark and myself are shooting in the TN ASA State 3d this weekend.


good luck to both of you


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I bet she is scarred for life after seeing your pair ukey:


thanks buddy


----------



## bowman_77

good luck to all of you guys...I will be shooting local stuff this weekend and the ASA state next weekend.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good luck
> im shooting NC ASA state championship this weekend.





treeman65 said:


> good luck to both of you


Good luck James!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> good luck to all of you guys...I will be shooting local stuff this weekend and the ASA state next weekend.


Thanks Joe!! You'll get them next weekend!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Thanks Joe!! You'll get them next weekend!!


Sure gonna try


----------



## bowman_77

I went and shot some this afternoon, and used my 6X lens and can see clearly now. I smoked a 14 ring @ 52 yards.:mg:... just playing around after the round.

I am shooting this monster alot better the any other bow that I have ever owned. Im just lovin it.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I went and shot some this afternoon, and used my 6X lens and can see clearly now. I smoked a 14 ring @ 52 yards.:mg:... just playing around after the round.
> 
> I am shooting this monster alot better the any other bow that I have ever owned. Im just lovin it.


Nice!!! I put a set up on the Pro-E this afternoon, shot in marks and got a tape for it. Gonna shoot thurs in a 3d league after work. the X-Killers weigh 480 grains, and at 61 lbs it's shooting a whopping 253 fps!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nice!!! I put a set up on the Pro-E this afternoon, shot in marks and got a tape for it. Gonna shoot thurs in a 3d league after work. the X-Killers weigh 480 grains, and at 61 lbs it's shooting a whopping 253 fps!!


That thing is slow as granny. You better be spot on with yardage.......Oh wait your shooting known.....:bartstush:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> He is busy spooning with DELMAR!!!!:mg:


after a comment like boy I have the prefect hog stand for you.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Nice!!! I put a set up on the Pro-E this afternoon, shot in marks and got a tape for it. Gonna shoot thurs in a 3d league after work. the X-Killers weigh 480 grains, and at 61 lbs it's shooting a whopping 253 fps!!


dang you better move to the traditional class oh thats right you cant even judge 15 yds.:shade:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> That thing is slow as granny. You better be spot on with yardage.......Oh wait your shooting known.....:bartstush:


maybe granny with a walker.:thumbs_do


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> thanks buddy


I couldnt resist lol after you told me what you did coming down the road


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I couldnt resist lol after you told me what you did coming down the road


8HR road trip definitly was a bunch of laughs.


----------



## J Whittington

Looking like a fool with you pants hanging down!

we also saw a shirt pulled down too


----------



## 12 rings only

J Whittington said:


> Looking like a fool with you pants hanging down!
> 
> we also saw a shirt pulled down too


I can't believe you rode in the "SHORT BUS" for 8 hours with James!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> That thing is slow as granny. You better be spot on with yardage.......Oh wait your shooting known.....:bartstush:





treeman65 said:


> dang you better move to the traditional class oh thats right you cant even judge 15 yds.:shade:





treeman65 said:


> maybe granny with a walker.:thumbs_do


SHAD UP!!!

:brick::behindsof:bolt:


----------



## 12 rings only

I actually shot pretty well this eve, 10 up on 15 targets....until i started chasing 14's!! :doh: Still finished 2 up though. On a side note, my bud i was going to state with had to cancel and go to WV sunday. Everybody else I know is going Sat.


----------



## treeman65

J Whittington said:


> Looking like a fool with you pants hanging down!
> 
> we also saw a shirt pulled down too


you got that right


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> SHAD UP!!!
> 
> :brick::behindsof:bolt:


lol


----------



## bowman_77

Man talk anout back luck is it wasnt for bad luck I wouldnt have any. I AC went out in my house about 8:30..:angry::angry:...Its freaking hot in here.:thumbs_do I hate to be hot.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Man talk anout back luck is it wasnt for bad luck I wouldnt have any. I AC went out in my house about 8:30..:angry::angry:...Its freaking hot in here.:thumbs_do I hate to be hot.


Oh boy....:thumbs_do


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Man talk anout back luck is it wasnt for bad luck I wouldnt have any. I AC went out in my house about 8:30..:angry::angry:...Its freaking hot in here.:thumbs_do I hate to be hot.


that sucks


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I can't believe you rode in the "SHORT BUS" for 8 hours with James!!!!


Delmar :mg: errrr...I mean Jerry wasn't RIDING with James...he was DRIVING! James was delivering fruit baskets to the truckers!!!:bartstush:  :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> after a comment like boy I have the prefect hog stand for you.


BRING YOUR ARMY JR.......lol (I got Fish to do my heavy work):thumbs_up

Okay so good luck to everyone this weekend with your championships!!!


Good Morning Xtremers


----------



## bowman_77

Got the AC fixed a few mins ago...thank the lord it wasnt not major.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Got the AC fixed a few mins ago...thank the lord it wasnt not major.


glad you got it fixed Joe


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> glad you got it fixed Joe


thanks Mark


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Got the AC fixed a few mins ago...thank the lord it wasnt not major.


Good deal Joe!!


----------



## bowman_77

I got one hell of a headache.....LOL way to much to drink today. I feel like James. lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> I got one hell of a headache.....LOL way to much to drink today. I feel like James. lol


That's a real bad feeling!!  lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> That's a real bad feeling!!  lol


LOL the sun, heat and cold beer dont mix....Havnt felt like this in a long long time.ukey:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Got the AC fixed a few mins ago...thank the lord it wasnt not major.


glad to hear that


----------



## treeman65

rumor has it Mark is buying steak dinners at the classic for everyone on the team that wins their state shoot.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

good luck to everyone this weeekend and hope to see some xtreme shooters as state champions after the weeknd.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good luck Everyone!!:star:


----------



## bowman_77

How did everybodys state shoot turn out.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> How did everybodys state shoot turn out.


I WAS going in the morning, but now i have to work because of a 26 year old D-BAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I WAS going in the morning, but now i have to work because of a 26 year old D-BAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh man that blows......Time to fire that D-BAG


----------



## bowman_77

I didnt get to shoot either. The guys that I was going with all backed out or was called in to work. But thats fine, I just shoot in 2 next weekend. 

Its back to work for me tomorrow for an 48....Heck I cant complain I have been off for 11 days.:mg: But thats just the fire house, I still pulled a few shifts on the ambulance and my lawncare buzz.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh man that blows......Time to fire that D-BAG


He's quitting Wed anyway...so if i made him work, i would have got a call when i was 150 miles from home / work while i was at the shoot!!


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> How did everybodys state shoot turn out.


managed 5 down on one of the toughest ranges that ive shot this year


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> managed 5 down on one of the toughest ranges that ive shot this year


Still no bad Mark for a tuff course.


----------



## pseshooter300

way to go mark how did everyone else in your class do? How long did it take you to get to the club there in sparta?


----------



## APAnTN

pseshooter300 said:


> way to go mark how did everyone else in your class do? How long did it take you to get to the club there in sparta?


The only other person I know of in my class shot 9 down im hoping to find out something today or tomorrow about the scores. It took us about 2.5 hrs to get there


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> The only other person I know of in my class shot 9 down im hoping to find out something today or tomorrow about the scores. It took us about 2.5 hrs to get there


Hopfully the score will get yah there Mark...Its anout a 3 hr ride of us to are shoot location also.


----------



## bowman_77

*Fobs*

Have any of you guys tried the Fobs. what the pros and cons to them. I have been wanting to try them on my hunting rig. Also do you know of anyone on AT selling them.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

how did everybody do this weekend i myself found out field archery is alot of shooting and that my bow needs some work think its time to order some new stabilizers and get it set up right....


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> how did everybody do this weekend i myself found out field archery is alot of shooting and that my bow needs some work think its time to order some new stabilizers and get it set up right....


Well you know who you need to see to handle that issue


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Well you know who you need to see to handle that issue


o yes i will be sending him a pm shortly...

About the fobs joe ive used em before but didnt notice any difference from by blazers plus most of the tmie u have to change your d loop and make it further apart and sometimes it throws a persons anchor off because of the bulkiness of them


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> o yes i will be sending him a pm shortly...
> 
> About the fobs joe ive used em before but didnt notice any difference from by blazers plus most of the tmie u have to change your d loop and make it further apart and sometimes it throws a persons anchor off because of the bulkiness of them


Thanks for the info on the fobs....I got some that will ship out tomorrow thanks to Mark. If I dont like them, we know where they will go.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Thanks for the info on the fobs....I got some that will ship out tomorrow thanks to Mark. If I dont like them, we know where they will go.


You'll put them on your target arrows and shoot them off your C-4???


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You'll put them on your target arrows and shoot them off your C-4???


Towards the hills of Tennessee :bartstush:


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Towards the hills of Tennessee :bartstush:


easy now you might hit me


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> easy now you might hit me


lol....I'll make sure the cords are locked in to the GPS before firing


----------



## RattleSnake1

A big CONGRATS goes out to James for winning the NC ASA state championship this weekend!!!:whoo: Atta boy James!:thumb:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> A big CONGRATS goes out to James for winning the NC ASA state championship this weekend!!!:whoo: Atta boy James!:thumb:


From Me too James!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> A big CONGRATS goes out to James for winning the NC ASA state championship this weekend!!!:whoo: Atta boy James!:thumb:


Atta boy James......Now check you phone.....


----------



## APAnTN

good shooting James


----------



## pseshooter300

mark you got any scores yet? Was the course set pretty long or how was it set?


----------



## treeman65

thanks everyone/
We had 2 young adults tie so they had a shootdown and boy was it a show to watch.They had to shoot the from the dock across the pond to a target setting on the island.It went 3 shots a piece until one lost by a quarter of and inch.This was the nicest range i have seen in along time it was not long but it was tricky.


----------



## pseshooter300

what part of north carolina was it in?


----------



## treeman65

pseshooter300 said:


> what part of north carolina was it in?


Biscoe NC which is 1/2hr south of ashboro.It is in the south center of the state.

good shooting Mark


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Towards the hills of Tennessee :bartstush:





APAnTN said:


> easy now you might hit me


They won't make it across the county line...much less out of the state!! <<<---- It's a Mathews!!:zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> A big CONGRATS goes out to James for winning the NC ASA state championship this weekend!!!:whoo: Atta boy James!:thumb:


Great job james!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Great job james!!!:darkbeer:


thanks and I will let your last post slip by.mr jackhammer


----------



## APAnTN

pseshooter300 said:


> mark you got any scores yet? Was the course set pretty long or how was it set?


it had some long shots and some that hid yardage very well and the pegs on the side of the hills made it tough for back tension


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> They won't make it across the county line...much less out of the state!! <<<---- It's a Mathews!!:zip:


Keep thinking that. :brick:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> thanks and I will let your last post slip by.mr jackhammer


At least you got the "Mr" right!! lol




bowman_77 said:


> Keep thinking that. :brick:


Toby...he's throwin your Bricks again...:darkbeer:
The sky hasn't fallen yet. :zip:I'm bettin you won't sling one past the bag target!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> At least you got the "Mr" right!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby...he's throwin your Bricks again...:darkbeer:
> The sky hasn't fallen yet. :zip:I'm bettin you won't sling one past the bag target!!:wink:


you tattle tale.....You right I dont miss the targets like some folks.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Joe thank you for the awesome sling it looks great with my PINK/ORANGE strings!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Joe thank you for the awesome sling it looks great with my PINK/ORANGE strings!!!


Your welcome doll.:wink: If you want that half hitch let me know.


----------



## treeman65

:hurt:


12 rings only said:


> At least you got the "Mr" right!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toby...he's throwin your Bricks again...:darkbeer:
> The sky hasn't fallen yet. :zip:I'm bettin you won't sling one past the bag target!!:wink:


:hurt:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> :hurt:
> 
> :hurt:


Why are you all hurt and soppy?? At least you got to go to your state shoot!! AND I was refering to Joe not you James!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Kimmi, i sent you a PM a few days ago...wondering if you got it or not??


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Why are you all hurt and soppy?? At least you got to go to your state shoot!! AND I was refering to Joe not you James!!


Tom I think James was calling you a cry baby.:crybaby2::crybaby2: :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::rofl:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Kimmi, i sent you a PM a few days ago...wondering if you got it or not??


Yes I did. I will pm you back soon!:secret:

Hey what is up with having to log in everytime I get on AT??? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Yes I did. I will pm you back soon!:secret:
> 
> Hey what is up with having to log in everytime I get on AT??? Anyone else having this issue?


I ad too one time a few days ago, after the site was down for a few mins. But not since then.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Yes I did. I will pm you back soon!:secret:
> 
> Hey what is up with having to log in everytime I get on AT??? Anyone else having this issue?


No, but i'm seeing alot of people having this problem.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Tom I think James was calling you a cry baby.:crybaby2::crybaby2: :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::rofl:


Ah whatever!! Hey everybody, if you know anyone looking for a Alpha Burner...Mines for sale!:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Ah whatever!! Hey everybody, if you know anyone looking for a Alpha Burner...Mines for sale!:mg:


and I have a C4 and Dren Ld for sell too.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

I love my apex 7 both of them .


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Ah whatever!! Hey everybody, if you know anyone looking for a Alpha Burner...Mines for sale!:mg:


Well yeah! You're getting closer Tom...soon you'll be shooting a Bowtech!:mg: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

ukey:


RattleSnake1 said:


> Well yeah! You're getting closer Tom...soon you'll be shooting a Bowtech!:mg: :chortle:


uukey:ukey:key:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## treeman65

well im working on making a new skull pattern it will be called the caved in affect.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

whats up guys


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well yeah! You're getting closer Tom...soon you'll be shooting a Bowtech!:mg: :chortle:


2 times removed is as close as i can legaly get....besides, the Jack Hammer Aint leavin!! Spent a little while at the range checkin out the Pro-E and shes as good as ever...now it's up to me in KY!!!!!:wink::darkbeer: Also set the center shot on the "Hunting Rig":zip:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> well im working on making a new skull pattern it will be called the caved in affect.:wink:


Easy there big boy!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> well im working on making a new skull pattern it will be called the caved in affect.:wink:


One of your old GF's died???Left you her skull????lol:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> One of your old GF's died???Left you her skull????lol:darkbeer:


nope the husband of my x wants his caved in.
i have just the thing for him in .:wink:


----------



## treeman65

good luck to everyone this weekend.
We are going to VA to hurt there feelings on a indoor 3d tomorrow night the going to take their hardware at the state championship on sunday:wink::wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> good luck to everyone this weekend.
> We are going to VA to hurt there feelings on a indoor 3d tomorrow night the going to take their hardware at the state championship on sunday:wink::wink:


Good luck buddy. Im shooting the GA State tomorrow. and a local shoot sunday


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck buddy. Im shooting the GA State tomorrow. and a local shoot sunday


good luck


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Luck all!!! :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck buddy. Im shooting the GA State tomorrow. and a local shoot sunday


Good luck!! I'm heading to KY in da morning!!:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

Well guys I didnt fair out to well in the GA state ASA shoot. I shot good but had three mishaps which turned ugly.

I shot a local shoot today and managed to bring home 2nd.


----------



## bowman_77

Congrats to James also for the 3rd at the State asa he shot in.


----------



## 12 rings only

Guys, Xtreme Stabilizers took at the very least...Three 1st, Two 2nd, and a 5th place finishes at the Ky state ASA shoot this weekend!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Guys, Xtreme Stabilizers took at the very least...Three 1st, Two 2nd, and a 5th place finishes at the Ky state ASA shoot this weekend!!


sweet


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Guys, Xtreme Stabilizers took at the very least...Three 1st, Two 2nd, and a 5th place finishes at the Ky state ASA shoot this weekend!!


yes it looks like at least 4 states that xtreme stabs where in the top 3 places at the championships.I took it to the VA boys on an indoor 3d shoot saturday night to take their cash .It was a good battle at va state shoot.
NOW lets have a good showing at the classic.


----------



## bowman_77

Ok guys where is everyone hiding at, are thread is slooooooooowing down.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Well guys I didnt fair out to well in the GA state ASA shoot. I shot good but had three mishaps which turned ugly.
> 
> I shot a local shoot today and managed to bring home 2nd.


sorry to hear about the brain farts.I know the feeling on of these days I will have thnigs all fall my way.I missed several 12s that were tough to call out it could have turned a good day into a tear it up day.


----------



## 12 rings only

Spent a little time shooting the "Stro" this eve before the rain moved in...man that thing shoots good!!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

dang chronos :mg:\
glad you like the new bow Tom


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Spent a little time shooting the "Stro" this eve before the rain moved in...man that thing shoots good!!:wink:


I bet it does, I am waiting to try one myself.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

i found another apex 7 this weekend.:darkbeer:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> dang chronos :mg:\
> glad you like the new bow Tom


Daddy told you not to set that bow up "hot" !! All it takes is one happy chrono, just think if you had already shot!!!


----------



## treeman65

i heard hwy 81 in TN had a problem with road rage:mg::wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> i heard hwy 81 in TN had a problem with road rage:mg::wink:


It wasn't me...this time!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Daddy told you not to set that bow up "hot" !! All it takes is one happy chrono, just think if you had already shot!!!


you got that right. I went to the shop today and it was slower than the one this weekend but I am leaving it where it is now.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you got that right. I went to the shop today and it was slower than the one this weekend but I am leaving it where it is now.


Yep...don't touch it!! After this weekend the Pro-E will go into indoor mode!!


----------



## treeman65

i am going to get serious about indoors this year I am already planning on the lancasters classic.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> i am going to get serious about indoors this year I am already planning on the lancasters classic.


Anyone can shoot 20 yds!!!! You said so yourself.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Anyone can shoot 20 yds!!!! You said so yourself.:darkbeer:


yes i did but I am going to use it to get me ready for next season of 3d.I might even leave my range set up so I can keep judging.


----------



## APAnTN

Admiral Vixen said:


> Anyone can shoot 20 yds!!!! You said so yourself.:darkbeer:


Yep but hitting that darn little X everytime is the hard part lol:wink:


----------



## foamkiller1

Not always everytime. just more times than the next guy.


----------



## APAnTN

*Attn.*

For everyone attending the ASA Classic please sign up for the contingency at the Pearson booth. Ill have a sign up book there along with a Xtreme stabilization banner

thanks, Mark


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> For everyone attending the ASA Classic please sign up for the contingency at the Pearson booth. Ill have a sign up book there along with a Xtreme stabilization banner
> 
> thanks, Mark


Man I sure wish I was going. Good luck to who ever is going.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Anyone can shoot 20 yds!!!! You said so yourself.:darkbeer:


That's my girl!:chortle: See what happens when you run your mouth around a woman James?? :tsk: Then again considering your track record with the fairer sex....OF COURSE YOU DO!!! :mg: :set1_rolf2: 



ZING!!!:brick:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's my girl!:chortle: See what happens when you run your mouth around a woman James?? :tsk: Then again considering your track record with the fairer sex....OF COURSE YOU DO!!! :mg: :set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> 
> ZING!!!:brick:


lol....dayum Toby...lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> lol....dayum Toby...lol


He'll get a good laugh out of it Joe, but I'm guessing my phone will be ringing soon! :spit:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's my girl!:chortle: See what happens when you run your mouth around a woman James?? :tsk: Then again considering your track record with the fairer sex....OF COURSE YOU DO!!! :mg: :set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> 
> ZING!!!:brick:


bite me


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> He'll get a good laugh out of it Joe, but I'm guessing my phone will be ringing soon! :spit:


if i couold only throw a brick thru the phone it would be head your way.


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> He'll get a good laugh out of it Joe, but I'm guessing my phone will be ringing soon! :spit:


lol....im sure


----------



## treeman65

foamkiller1 said:


> Not always everytime. just more times than the next guy.


what are you on


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> what are you on


lol....i was thinking the same thing


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> bite me





treeman65 said:


> if i couold only throw a brick thru the phone it would be head your way.


Can't ya just feel the love Joe? Just had to make sure you were still paying attention James!


----------



## bowman_77

james how many A7 do you have now 3


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Can't ya just feel the love Joe? Just had to make sure you were still paying attention James!


sure do...:wink:


----------



## treeman65

:uzi:Toby I DEDICATE MY 6000 POST TO YOU.






















:uzi:
















:moon::moon::moon::moon:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> james how many a7 do you have now 3


soon to be 3


----------



## bowman_77

Toby have tied them ramcats BH yet......Them are sum bad ass BH. I have nearly cut and 18-1 target in half with them.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> lol....i was thinking the same thing


you know how those Hoyt shooters are.:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

WOW...I feel sooooooooooo honored James. :chortle: Stop steppin on your string and laugh a little! :wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> WOW...I feel sooooooooooo honored James. :chortle: Stop steppin on your string and laugh a little! :wink:


string crap after all its that time of the month for you/Now talk about strings.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Toby have tied them ramcats BH yet......Them are sum bad ass BH. I have nearly cut and 18-1 target in half with them.


No I haven't Joe, but thus far they're the only ones I would try against my Tricks!:thumb:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> string crap after all its that time of the month for you/Now talk about strings.


ukey:ukey::zip:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's my girl!:chortle: See what happens when you run your mouth around a woman James?? :tsk: Then again considering your track record with the fairer sex....OF COURSE YOU DO!!! :mg: :set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> 
> ZING!!!:brick:


hey now me and the new girl have at least made it 2 weeks.lol


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> string crap after all its that time of the month for you/Now talk about strings.


You must be a PAD person then?:mg: :zip: :set1_rolf2:




LOOK...James has WINGS!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> hey now me and the new girl have at least made it 2 weeks.lol


So that means you have what??? Maybe another week before she ape shat batty on ya? :twitch: :chortle: All kidding aside bro; hopefully you finally found a normal one or at least one that takes her meds regularly!


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> You must be a PAD person then?:mg: :zip: :set1_rolf2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK...James has WINGS!!!!


keep that chit up and I will come up there and beat you with and APEX7.
Oh thats right those blowies arent in the same league.ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> No I haven't Joe, but thus far they're the only ones I would try against my Tricks!:thumb:


The only problem I see with them are the blades fold back to cerate the backcut, but when shooting them in a target them screws that hold the blades in will loosen when pulling the arrow. I have shot one head about 10-12 times and now one of the screws are striped. I emailed smoke BH about that 3 days ago and still havent heard anything from them yet.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> So that means you have what??? Maybe another week before she ape shat batty on ya? :twitch: :chortle: All kidding aside bro; hopefully you finally found a normal one or at least one that takes her meds regularly!


i have been on my best behavor this time.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> So that means you have what??? Maybe another week before she ape shat batty on ya? :twitch: :chortle: All kidding aside bro; hopefully you finally found a normal one or at least one that takes her meds regularly!


what happen to the girl that you where dating....the one that shoots bows....is that the one that wanted to get married.......hell theres been so many it hard to keep track of you pimp daddy james.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> The only problem I see with them are the blades fold back to cerate the backcut, but when shooting them in a target them screws that hold the blades in will loosen when pulling the arrow. I have shot one head about 10-12 times and now one of the screws are striped. I emailed smoke BH about that 3 days ago and still havent heard anything from them yet.


thought you learned your lesson on that hog.shoot a real broadhead


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> keep that chit up and I will come up there and beat you with and APEX7.
> Oh thats right those blowies arent in the same league.ukey:


Well if you do; at least you'll be close to Mathpews when the A7 falls to pieces!:spit: Take ya out in the hills for a shoot here and see how ya like it! It would be fun though! Of course that's IF we stayed SOBER long enough to shoot!


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> what happen to the girl that you where dating....the one that shoots bows....is that the one that wanted to get married.......hell theres been so many it hard to keep track of you pimp daddy james.


2 weeks and wanting to get married she didnt have enough money to talk me into that one.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Well if you do; at least you'll be close to Mathpews when the A7 falls to pieces!:spit: Take ya out in the hills for a shoot here and see how ya like it! It would be fun though! Of course that's IF we stayed SOBER long enough to shoot!


after the mid of august i will be ready for a road trip/


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> thought you learned your lesson on that hog.shoot a real broadhead


He's working on it James...the Ramcats ARE a fixed blade. They're designed to cut on BOTH sides of the blades...IF they don't pass through; they cause massive damage while stuck inside.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> thought you learned your lesson on that hog.shoot a real broadhead


and what would a REAL BROADHEAD be THERE JAMES....you must not have seen these ramcats.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> 2 weeks and wanting to get married she didnt have enough money to talk me into that one.


Uh huh....and ya had to keep the pimpin' hand strong too!imp2: :chortle:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Uh huh....and ya had to keep the pimpin' hand strong too!imp2: :chortle:


lol



I also do have my old faitefullys the grizz tricks


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> and what would a REAL BROADHEAD be THERE JAMES....you must not have seen these ramcats.


montecs all the way/:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> montecs all the way/:wink:


lol your joking right....ukey:ukey:



I am also wanting to try that new teken 3 by G5


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> He's working on it James...the Ramcats ARE a fixed blade. They're designed to cut on BOTH sides of the blades...IF they don't pass through; they cause massive damage while stuck inside.


looks like we might have to have an xtreme deer contest
most deer with a bow 
and biggest buck


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> looks like we might have to have an xtreme deer contest
> most deer with a bow
> and biggest buck


What ever happen to that hog hunt.



Toby will take the big buck.....we dont have deer here that will come close to what they have.....hell there does = are bucks


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> looks like we might have to have an xtreme deer contest
> most deer with a bow
> and biggest buck


Better be careful with that one James. If Kim and I get in the one property we're looking at; they want the population knocked down, and we have virtually limitless tags! As far as biggest buck....this IS WI afterall.:wink:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Better be careful with that one James. If Kim and I get in the one property we're looking at; they want the population knocked down, and we have virtually limitless tags! As far as biggest buck....this IS WI afterall.:wink:


Toby you have my vote for the biggest buck.....and heres another 6000 post for you.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Better be careful with that one James. If Kim and I get in the one property we're looking at; they want the population knocked down, and we have virtually limitless tags! As far as biggest buck....this IS WI afterall.:wink:


you have to try better than that to scare me.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Toby you have my vote for the biggest buck.....and heres another 6000 post for you.:wink:


just like he did last year????????????????


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Better be careful with that one James. If Kim and I get in the one property we're looking at; they want the population knocked down, and we have virtually limitless tags! As far as biggest buck....this IS WI afterall.:wink:


i will have deer in the freezer before you even start hunting 
besides we no longer have an limit plus im hunting at least 2 states.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> What ever happen to that hog hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Toby will take the big buck.....we dont have deer here that will come close to what they have.....hell there does = are bucks


once it coools down im ready for hogs.I am going to the lodge right after the classic to start scouting


----------



## bowman_77

im outa here for the night. yall have a good one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> i will have deer in the freezer before you even start hunting
> besides we no longer have an limit plus im hunting at least 2 states.


I believe our season opens Sept. 11th this year, but I'd have to look again. At least 2 states... figures you'd pull that being those NC deer are like medium dogs!


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> im outa here for the night. yall have a good one.


Later Joe...have a good one.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I believe our season opens Sept. 11th this year, but I'd have to look again. At least 2 states... figures you'd pull that being those NC deer are like medium dogs!


ok think that way buddy.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> ok think that way buddy.


I will....the dang hogs eat all the food down there so the deer are malnourished!:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I will....the dang hogs eat all the food down there so the deer are malnourished!:chortle:


you should not listen to everything joe says:mg:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> i have been on my best behavor this time.:wink:


We will see!!! :mg::mg:

Until Next week people...STay tuned in to the Bucket Truck Pimp Weekly woman .

Will James be getting another NEW GIRL???? OR ANOTHER New Bow!!! ??? lol

Or just another Pizza Hut story?


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> james how many A7 do you have now 3


Hmm a backup for the backup:zip:

As for the big buck contest that sounds like a plan. Id like to have a contest for everyone who uses a Xtreme but im not really sure how to do it so its fair.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys gome visit me on facebook...

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=767780100


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Hmm a backup for the backup:zip:
> 
> As for the big buck contest that sounds like a plan. Id like to have a contest for everyone who uses a Xtreme but im not really sure how to do it so its fair.
> Anyone have any ideas?


nope one will be a hunting bow.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> We will see!!! :mg::mg:
> 
> Until Next week people...STay tuned in to the Bucket Truck Pimp Weekly woman .
> 
> Will James be getting another NEW GIRL???? OR ANOTHER New Bow!!! ??? lol
> 
> Or just another Pizza Hut story?


you are so wrong.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> you are so wrong.


lol just picking on you!:wink:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> lol just picking on you!:wink:


:bartstush::bartstush::bartstush::bartstush::bartstush:


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hmm a backup for the backup:zip:
> 
> As for the big buck contest that sounds like a plan. Id like to have a contest for everyone who uses a Xtreme but im not really sure how to do it so its fair.
> Anyone have any ideas?


Just limit it to ONE Buck, and whatever amount of Does counts as bonus points up to a certain number...say five. OR do like the Archery Talk Deer contest in the league forum...Doe= 50 pts and a Buck is whatever he scores no deductions.


----------



## bowman_77

good morning yall


----------



## treeman65

ttt


----------



## APAnTN

im thinking about a photo contest. Ill pick my top 5 and let AT vote on the winner for some $$$$

what do you all think


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> im thinking about a photo contest. Ill pick my top 5 and let AT vote on the winner for some $$$$
> 
> what do you all think


I don't know if I could live through that again!:doh: The Butternut contest last year just about drove Kimmy nuts.:der: :chortle:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't know if I could live through that again!:doh: The Butternut contest last year just about drove Kimmy nuts.:der: :chortle:


LMAO....I will deal with you later!!:smash::fencing::boink::brick:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

APAnTN said:


> im thinking about a photo contest. Ill pick my top 5 and let AT vote on the winner for some $$$$
> 
> what do you all think


Yes do it! I'll stay out of this one..lol Good way to promote.


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> im thinking about a photo contest. Ill pick my top 5 and let AT vote on the winner for some $$$$
> 
> what do you all think


I would think that this would be the easiest and the fairest way to do it.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> im thinking about a photo contest. Ill pick my top 5 and let AT vote on the winner for some $$$$
> 
> what do you all think


Sounds good...We got Me, Toby, Kimmi, James, and Joe....That's 5!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Yes do it! I'll stay out of this one..lol Good way to promote.


And why is that?????????


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> I don't know if I could live through that again!:doh: The Butternut contest last year just about drove Kimmy nuts.:der: :chortle:





Admiral Vixen said:


> LMAO....I will deal with you later!!:smash::fencing::boink::brick:


Hey...I'll put both your azzes in TIMEOUT!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> LMAO....I will deal with you later!!:smash::fencing::boink::brick:


Yeah....RIIIIIIGHT! :spit:




12 rings only said:


> Hey...I'll put both your azzes in TIMEOUT!!!


Whatever Tom...nobody listens to you anyway do they?:twitch:
















BTW Tom....CATCH!!! :brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah....RIIIIIIGHT! :spit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever Tom...nobody listens to you anyway do they?:twitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Tom....CATCH!!! :brick: :set1_rolf2:


Got your attn didn't I......:brick:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Got your attn didn't I......:brick:


Nah...you don't scare me!:nyah:


----------



## 12 rings only

Here it is...My Strothers Infinity.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Here it is...My Strothers Infinity.


looks good


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> looks good


Thanks Joe!!


----------



## bowman_77

Here is da M6 with my DOA that I never posted, with the new threads.


----------



## timbawolf98

So who's starting to get geared up for deer season boys and girls? I'm getting some more arrows made on Wednesday and it'll be time for the hours of daily practice in the heat


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Here is da M6 with my DOA that I never posted, with the new threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 819569
> 
> 
> View attachment 819570


Nice looking bow Joe.


----------



## bowman_77

thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

timbawolf98 said:


> So who's starting to get geared up for deer season boys and girls? I'm getting some more arrows made on Wednesday and it'll be time for the hours of daily practice in the heat


My Nano Force arrows arrive last week...got them fletched up with some Razors and i spent about an hour this eve shooting in sight marks the Infinty, and just now put the tape on it. That bow is so easy to shoot it's just about automatic....My Pro Elite is "moth balled" until indoor season.


----------



## timbawolf98

12 rings only said:


> My Nano Force arrows arrive last week...got them fletched up with some Razors and i spent about an hour this eve shooting in sight marks the Infinty, and just now put the tape on it. That bow is so easy to shoot it's just about automatic....My Pro Elite is "moth balled" until indoor season.


That Infinity looks sweet, if I had the money for a new bow I'd definitely make sure to try one out, but alas, I'm a broke college student thanks to a minimum wage job and now a truck payment since my old Bronco was on it's last leg


----------



## 12 rings only

timbawolf98 said:


> That Infinity looks sweet, if I had the money for a new bow I'd definitely make sure to try one out, but alas, I'm a broke college student thanks to a minimum wage job and now a truck payment since my old Bronco was on it's last leg


I had to put my smokin fast Alpha Burner up for sale to get this one. 70 lbs draw weight just isn't to kind to me much more!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I had to put my smokin fast Alpha Burner up for sale to get this one. 70 lbs draw weight just isn't to kind to me much more!!


could have gotta 60lbs limbs


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> could have gotta 60lbs limbs


I did.........On the Strothers.


----------



## treeman65

:hurt:


12 rings only said:


> I did.........On the Strothers.


:hurt::hurt:


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> I had to put my smokin fast Alpha Burner up for sale to get this one. *70 lbs draw weight just isn't to kind to me much more!!*


That's because you're a........




















*PANSY!!!!!*:brick:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I had to put my smokin fast Alpha Burner up for sale to get this one. 70 lbs draw weight just isn't to kind to me much more!!


if you would get off the couch alittle bit might help


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's because you're a........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PANSY!!!!!*:brick:


and he dresses in drag.ukey:ukey:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> and he dresses in drag.ukey:ukey:


The meere thought of Tom in a dress.....:twitch: :vom: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> The meere thought of Tom in a dress.....:twitch: :vom: :chortle:


now I am scared he will put us both in time out.We better get the bricks ready to fire/


----------



## bowman_77

lol yall are holding back on Tom. LMAO


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> lol yall are holding back on Tom. LMAO


James and Toby don't scare me...


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> James and Toby don't scare me...


Poor Tom....he's not all there somedays.:der: Maybe too many bricks to the head.:dontknow: Here's another for good measure though!:brick:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Poor Tom....he's not all there somedays.:der: Maybe too many bricks to the head.:dontknow: Here's another for good measure though!:brick:


Geeee thanks:zip:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck to everybody shooting in the classic


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Geeee thanks:zip:


AT LEAST YOU GUYS GOT A PICTURE OF SOME REAL BONE.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

Good luck Mark,Chris and anyone else that is going to the classic.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> James and Toby don't scare me...


Now look that dang jack hammer has messed up you senses oh chit you never had any in the first place.


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> The meere thought of Tom in a dress.....:twitch: :vom: :chortle:


what are you talking about I heard you shaved his legs for it.ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Good luck Mark,Chris and anyone else that is going to the classic.


Good luck everyone.......James I thought you was going to the classic.


----------



## 12 rings only

Mark and Chris, have a safe trip and set that place on fire!!!:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> Now look that dang jack hammer has messed up you senses oh chit you never had any in the first place.





treeman65 said:


> what are you talking about I heard you shaved his legs for it.ukey:ukey:ukey:


I'm gonna knock your azz  if you keep it up!!:zip:


----------



## bowman_77

Who ever is at the Classic this weekend good luck to you all.


----------



## wisesteve

Everyone signed up for the 7th annual AT deer contest? Would be nice to have an Xtreme Stab team but it'll be a draw set up again. Sounds like fun though.


----------



## 12 rings only

wisesteve said:


> Everyone signed up for the 7th annual AT deer contest? Would be nice to have an Xtreme Stab team but it'll be a draw set up again. Sounds like fun though.


I am, James is also...man thats a ton of fun!! Joe, are you in???:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I am, James is also...man thats a ton of fun!! Joe, are you in???:thumbs_up


no I didnt sign up.....I dont want to drag a team don with my low to no kills with da bow.


----------



## 12 rings only

Come on and play...all ya gotta do is shoot 2 does worht 100 points...


----------



## APAnTN

less than 200 miles from home Im ready for some Tennessee mtns.

check out the pic


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> less than 200 miles from home Im ready for some Tennessee mtns.
> 
> check out the pic


congrats buddy


----------



## 12 rings only

ATTA BOY Mark!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Nicely done Mark!:thumb:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

congrats mark on the second place at the classic..... hope everbody with xtreme is doing well


----------



## APAnTN

thanks everyone. I feel the Xtreme Team had a great weekend. We had 3 1st, 2 2nd place, and 1 3rd place finish.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> thanks everyone. I feel the Xtreme Team had a great weekend. We had 3 1st, 2 2nd place, and 1 3rd place finish.


Another strong showing for sure!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Another strong showing for sure!!


yes sir, i would say so.


----------



## 12 rings only

Remember Shane that shot with us on the simms...He's shooting them now too!!:shade:


----------



## treeman65

congrats on a great season and a good showing at the classic.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I am, James is also...man thats a ton of fun!! Joe, are you in???:thumbs_up


yep and lets just say I got the hook up this year.
I got 3 food plots on the one piece of property already to go.I have done some scouting the last 2 nights and have seen 3 shooters.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Remember Shane that shot with us on the simms...He's shooting them now too!!:shade:


you just have the hots for him cause he shoots a hoyt,lol


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you just have the hots for him cause he shoots a hoyt,lol


Why don't you go play with your bucket!!:mg:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Why don't you go play with your bucket!!:mg:


i love it when you talk dirty to me.:embara:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Why don't you go play with your bucket!!:mg:


dont worry i will show you what deer look like this fall


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> dont worry i will show you what deer look like this fall


Your not allowed to hunt from your work truck at night.........:mg:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> you just have the hots for him cause he shoots a hoyt,lol





treeman65 said:


> i love it when you talk dirty to me.:embara:


Oh boy......lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Oh boy......lol


Can't take him nowhere!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Can't take him nowhere!!!


lol....it was sure funny tho


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Your not allowed to hunt from your work truck at night.........:mg:


i dont need to but i can tell you working at night is a great way to scout.


----------



## treeman65

i see deer where people would never think of at night.I saw a nice buck in complex around a golf course the other night.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> i see deer where people would never think of at night.I saw a nice buck in complex around a golf course the other night.


I know what you mean with bucks and golf courses. There is something there that they like for some reason......


----------



## APAnTN

You guys should see the trail cam pics from the farm im going to be hunting in IL in Oct:mg: they are scary


----------



## zubbie870

*congrats*

congrats mark on the second place finish and to all the fellow xtreme team member that placed.. thats some good shooting fellas congrats!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> You guys should see the trail cam pics from the farm im going to be hunting in IL in Oct:mg: they are scary


There is something about hunting where the BOONERS Live!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> There is something about hunting where the BOONERS Live!!


yeah sure would be nice to hunt there one day.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> You guys should see the trail cam pics from the farm im going to be hunting in IL in Oct:mg: they are scary


i never took you for the type to be scared of the dark.I hope you get a good one up there.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> yeah sure would be nice to hunt there one day.


It's only $164 for a buck and doe tag in Ohio...tons of great public land too!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> It's only $164 for a buck and doe tag in Ohio...tons of great public land too!!!


is this another one fo your turkey hunt offers? :mg:


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> yeah sure would be nice to hunt there one day.


got a call from the owner of the lodge that i guide for tonight.Gibbs racing team killed a couple hogs there today.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> got a call from the owner of the lodge that i guide for tonight.Gibbs racing team killed a couple hogs there today.


since you are talking about racing there was a Nascar driver ordered a couple DOA's this week


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> is this another one fo your turkey hunt offers? :mg:


Can't offer what i'm invited to....


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> since you are talking about racing there was a Nascar driver ordered a couple DOA's this week


Nice!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

Guys wish me luck....im shooting the GBAA State 3D chapionship in the morning....both rounds.....i couldnt get off for the saturday round.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Guys wish me luck....im shooting the GBAA State 3D chapionship in the morning....both rounds.....i couldnt get off for the saturday round.


Go get 'em Joe!!!


----------



## treeman65

good luck joe


----------



## APAnTN

good luck Joe


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> got a call from the owner of the lodge that i guide for tonight.Gibbs racing team killed a couple hogs there today.


Two weeks ago I got to put Steve Strickers Hunting Cabin on 400 acres of prime WISCONSIN hunting land!!!! He is a golfer. Does that count??


GO GETem JOE


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*SMALL GRAYHOUNDS with toothpics*

:spam2::nyah::icon_1_lol:imp::brick:


treeman65 said:


> dont worry i will show you what deer look like this fall


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> :spam2::nyah::icon_1_lol:imp::brick:


go play with your crane.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> go play with your crane.


Go Park yours in the trees...... AGAIN!!! :brick: :nyah:



*Congrats to JOE, Way to go!!*


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks guys...I shot my heart out today...I had a big mishap on the unknow side and couldnt fig. out the yardage and wound up missing, and shot an 5 and 1 eight....i fought back and shoot an 195 on the unknow....not the best but wasnt bad either....

took a lunch break and back at em for the know side... we started on target 3 and i was shooting at nothing but 12's missed the 1st one low and missed the 2nd one a lil high for an 10 and 12 the 3rd to but me back even....i told myself not to aim at the 12 no more. so i held center 10 and took off a 1.5 yards and started smokeing....I got to 10 up with 3 to go.the guy that was leading it was done for 3 up. so at that point i was 5 up and I shot an 8 cause of nervers 10ed the next target. one to go. make the 12 to win, shoot the 10 for a tie and shoot off or miss and take 2nd.....

well I decided to go no guts no glory and went for it....i was the 2nd shooter and the 1st guy pinwheeled the 12. I got up draw to aim and fired....smaked his arrow and it kicked me to an 8.... 

to place 2nd with an 401 and him with an 403.

Good shooting Chuck....congrats buddy.


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*this weekend*

Hey guys, I shot a tourney this weekend and shot a 190, 10 down not to bad. They had a 3d popup set up to and thats very interesting.


----------



## Rmitch223

Got my 10" DOA Sat. By far the best improvement to my Turbohawk so far! Sights hold like a rock!! Thanks for making such a great product Mark..

Ryan


----------



## bowman_77

Rmitch223 said:


> Got my 10" DOA Sat. By far the best improvement to my Turbohawk so far! Sights hold like a rock!! Thanks for making such a great product Mark..
> 
> Ryan


Its a great stab indeed.:thumbs_up


----------



## wisesteve

You won't be sorry you bought an Xtreme Stab. Best on the market. Best on price. Best on customer service and satisfaction.


----------



## bowman_77

James, Toby, Tom, Mark, Kim where are you guys hiding at..


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> James, Toby, Tom, Mark, Kim where are you guys hiding at..


Hey

I am stuck in Dodgeville WI doing a job. Been here for days....I WANT TO GO HOME!!!


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> James, Toby, Tom, Mark, Kim where are you guys hiding at..


sorry i havent been on as much lately its been crazy at the shop lately


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey
> 
> I am stuck in Dodgeville WI doing a job. Been here for days....I WANT TO GO HOME!!!


cry me a freakn river will you.lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> James, Toby, Tom, Mark, Kim where are you guys hiding at..


been busy at work these storms have been crazy


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> James, Toby, Tom, Mark, Kim where are you guys hiding at..


Between work, work, and more work...you know building houses, UPS, fixing golf clubs, and of course working on bows things have been slightly NUTS lately!:der:  Of course ya'll MISSED our very own Kimmy's B-Day today! Well, Tom didn't because I told him. You're all gonna be in the dog house now...glad it's not me!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowman_77

RattleSnake1 said:


> Between work, work, and more work...you know building houses, UPS, fixing golf clubs, and of course working on bows things have been slightly NUTS lately!:der:  Of course ya'll MISSED our very own Kimmy's B-Day today! Well, Tom didn't because I told him. You're all gonna be in the dog house now...glad it's not me!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


Opps.....Happy late Birth day Kim.....


----------



## treeman65

Happy Birthday girl so you are 21 now right.:darkbeer:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> Happy Birthday girl so you are 21 now right.:darkbeer:


Suckup! :tsk: :brick: :chortle:

Holy smokes....even the boss is online tonight!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Thanks everyone!!! Yep I agree with the storm thing! Boom up, Boom Down!!! lol living the dream...:wink:


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Yep I agree with the storm thing! Boom up, Boom Down!!! lol living the dream...:wink:


yep my boom is always up.


----------



## bbhunt53

Guys you can watch Mark's stabilizers in action on Open Season TV as we had great success all last season and are looking for another great year this year using these great stabilizers. Check us out if you get a chance on the web at www.openseasontv.com or catch our show on the Pursuit channel Directv channel 608 Wednesdays at 11:30pm and Fridays at 6:30pm eastern time. I wish all the Extreme shooters the best of luck the rest of the year. 

James


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bbhunt53 said:


> Guys you can watch Mark's stabilizers in action on Open Season TV as we had great success all last season and are looking for another great year this year using these great stabilizers. Check us out if you get a chance on the web at www.openseasontv.com or catch our show on the Pursuit channel Directv channel 608 Wednesdays at 11:30pm and Fridays at 6:30pm eastern time. I wish all the Extreme shooters the best of luck the rest of the year.
> 
> James


Well if you put Mark on the TV show we all might watch!!!:wink:


----------



## bbhunt53

Admiral Vixen said:


> Well if you put Mark on the TV show we all might watch!!!:wink:


Oh we are not against that we just need to get him shooting the right equipment first .


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bbhunt53 said:


> Oh we are not against that we just need to get him shooting the right equipment first .


Just give him a loaner!!!


----------



## bbhunt53

Admiral Vixen said:


> Just give him a loaner!!!


Marks a lefty


----------



## APAnTN

bbhunt53 said:


> Marks a lefty


James Ive enjoyed watching the show you guys are doing a great Job. As for the show just tell me what I need :wink: and ill be there. Im not a Lefty though.


----------



## Jonny Boy

Great to be on the team guys!


----------



## Jonny Boy

Jonny Boy said:


> Great to be on the team guys!


From Eastern Nebraska.


----------



## 12 rings only

bbhunt53 said:


> Guys you can watch Mark's stabilizers in action on Open Season TV as we had great success all last season and are looking for another great year this year using these great stabilizers. Check us out if you get a chance on the web at www.openseasontv.com or catch our show on the Pursuit channel Directv channel 608 Wednesdays at 11:30pm and Fridays at 6:30pm eastern time. I wish all the Extreme shooters the best of luck the rest of the year.
> 
> James


James, i got to slow down and catch the show last week...gotta say, you guys do a great job and it's enjoyable to watch. I'd hunt with you guys anytime...just show the stab and not the bow!!
:wink:
Tom


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Between work, work, and more work...you know building houses, UPS, fixing golf clubs, and of course working on bows things have been slightly NUTS lately!:der:  Of course ya'll MISSED our very own Kimmy's B-Day today! Well, Tom didn't because I told him. You're all gonna be in the dog house now...glad it's not me!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


That's right...I took care of business about 15 minutes into "HER DAY" via PM!!:wink:


----------



## RattleSnake1

According to that text today Tom....you just CAN'T stay away from those damn jack hammers can ya!:tsk: :der: You'll learn one of these days!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> According to that text today Tom....you just CAN'T stay away from those damn jack hammers can ya!:tsk: :der: You'll learn one of these days!:brick: :set1_rolf2:


Well maybe...:tongue:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Morning Extreme Team. Well I am on Team Two in the womens Forum. Looks like I got a great bunch...:wink:


----------



## arrow spitter

*Classic*

Hey 
Its a little late but wanted to Congratulate mark on his 2nd place finish at the Classic he shot awesome that weekend and that was a tuff course.:thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

joe how many days until our season starts???


----------



## bowman_77

08toxikshooter said:


> joe how many days until our season starts???


26 :rock:


----------



## APAnTN

arrow spitter said:


> Hey
> Its a little late but wanted to Congratulate mark on his 2nd place finish at the Classic he shot awesome that weekend and that was a tuff course.:thumbs_up


thanks Chris I appreciate it. Congrats to you as well winning 4 out of 7 including the classic and shooter of the year is not too shabby :thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> 26 :rock:


thats what im talkin bout im ready as all get out going up to meriweather county for a week to hunt


----------



## arrow spitter

*Camo stab*

Hey got my camo hunting stab today this thing is awesome the camo matches my bow perfectly better than any other manufacturer out there stabs sites rests anything. Than the special touch that Mark added to it makes it even better he usually only does it on his bows but hooked me up. LOL i will post pics later.:thumbs_up


----------



## bbhunt53

12 rings only said:


> James, i got to slow down and catch the show last week...gotta say, you guys do a great job and it's enjoyable to watch. I'd hunt with you guys anytime...just show the stab and not the bow!!
> :wink:
> Tom


Tom

Thanks for the kind words. We are trying hard to put on a good show and still show it how it is and not fake it or loose reality and the reason we hunt. We will have to show the Stabilizer more ( I'll talk to the editor ) as far as the bow goes we have to show that a little . Let me know if you think there is anything that will make our show better, beside more shots of the stabilizer. 

James


----------



## Admiral Vixen

arrow spitter said:


> Hey got my camo hunting stab today this thing is awesome the camo matches my bow perfectly better than any other manufacturer out there stabs sites rests anything. Than the special touch that Mark added to it makes it even better he usually only does it on his bows but hooked me up. LOL i will post pics later.:thumbs_up


Well we are waiting!! for the pics.....:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN

Admiral Vixen said:


> Well we are waiting!! for the pics.....:thumbs_up


We have to look over Chris hes a little slow lol:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

bbhunt53 said:


> Tom
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. We are trying hard to put on a good show and still show it how it is and not fake it or loose reality and the reason we hunt. We will have to show the Stabilizer more ( I'll talk to the editor ) as far as the bow goes we have to show that a little . Let me know if you think there is anything that will make our show better, beside more shots of the stabilizer.
> 
> James


James, i was refering to my Hoyts and Strothers bows....just show my stabs in the tree!!:wink:


----------



## bbhunt53

*Tom*



12 rings only said:


> James, i was refering to my Hoyts and Strothers bows....just show my stabs in the tree!!:wink:


I got ya :wink: I'm hopping to show the bow and stabilizer next week in Montana hopefully pics to come. 

James


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> 26 :rock:


11 more days until I can start dropping deer in SC.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

Well it was a hot one in the swamp this weekend.I only got to sit in the stand on morning and one evening due to there was 2 hunters in the lodge.
The morning I saw 7 deer from my stand and no hogs.I still hunted tthru the swamp and kicked up a group of hogs but no shots.That evening I saw 27 turkeys and 15 deer from my stand . 
Morning on the way out from putting hunters in the stand I walked up on 2 nice hogs but I was only 100 yds from the hunters so I didnt shoot.I did see some good sign at both my other stands so they are corned up good and ready to go on the 5th.


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> 11 more days until I can start dropping deer in SC.:darkbeer:


The part I hunt in SC it am in on the 15th....


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys here is a pic of my new deer hauler....:wink:


----------



## arrow spitter

*Pics*



arrow spitter said:


> Hey got my camo hunting stab today this thing is awesome the camo matches my bow perfectly better than any other manufacturer out there stabs sites rests anything. Than the special touch that Mark added to it makes it even better he usually only does it on his bows but hooked me up. LOL i will post pics later.:thumbs_up


Here are the pics! Of course I will be changing these out to the black but this is how Mark sent it to me with his special touch.


----------



## bowman_77

arrow spitter said:


> Here are the pics! Of course I will be changing these out to the black but this is how Mark sent it to me with his special touch.


Looks good....Dont feel bad your not the only one that has got the " special Touch " I know of some one else that did too.:wink:


----------



## treeman65

arrow spitter said:


> Here are the pics! Of course I will be changing these out to the black but this is how Mark sent it to me with his special touch.


when the stabs are going on a hoyt pink is the standard color.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys here is a pic of my new deer hauler....:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835734


nice looking ride. now we need to make it ******* and strap a deer on the hood.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> The part I hunt in SC it am in on the 15th....


are you talking August?The southern part of the state does come in a couple weeks earlier.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys here is a pic of my new deer hauler....:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835734


good looking truck Joe:thumbs_up Oh yea what do you think of the XL's?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> nice looking ride. now we need to make it ******* and strap a deer on the hood.


oh yeah....and thanks



treeman65 said:


> are you talking August?The southern part of the state does come in a couple weeks earlier.


yeap jacksonboro area.



APAnTN said:


> good looking truck Joe:thumbs_up Oh yea what do you think of the XL's?


Thanks.....they just came in yesterday. I havent had a chance to shoot them yet. They feel good, I'll tell you more after i get a few shots through them...most likely next week before i can shoot them some.


----------



## Karbon

I love my new Mothwing Winter Mimicry Fatty DOA.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

Karbon said:


> I love my new Mothwing Winter Mimicry Fatty DOA.:thumbs_up
> View attachment 836043


looks good too


----------



## APAnTN

Karbon said:


> I love my new Mothwing Winter Mimicry Fatty DOA.:thumbs_up
> View attachment 836043


that looks sweet:thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Looking nice! Hope to have some deer pics up after the season open on Sat.


----------



## Bowmaddness

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

BEETLE GUY said:


> Looking nice! Hope to have some deer pics up after the season open on Sat.


Good Luck!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good Luck Beetle Guy!! I want to get out and kill something....:wink:

Nice touch with the pink bow jaxs!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hmmmm....Les' season opened yesterday; I'm guessing no luck being we don't have any PICS here!:angry: Good luck out there Les!


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hmmmm....Les' season opened yesterday; I'm guessing no luck being we don't have any PICS here!:angry: Good luck out there Les!


Maybe he's waiting for later today to post them up?


----------



## 12 rings only

7000 Posts.... I bet half of them are on this thread...just noticed we broke 12,500 posts also thread count!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> 7000 Posts.... I bet half of them are on this thread...just noticed we broke 12,500 posts also thread count!!


2366 of your post are...


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> 2366 of your post are...


WHINING!?!:hurt: I just couldn't resist...he's such a SPAMMER!:mg:
:brick: :chortle:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> WHINING!?!:hurt: I just couldn't resist...he's such a SPAMMER!:mg:
> :brick: :chortle:


That would be...SALESMAN Sir!!:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Shot this buck yesterday.


----------



## bowman_77

BEETLE GUY said:


> Shot this buck yesterday.


sweet.....congrats


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice Buck Les!! Did you put the tape to him yet??


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Great Job les!!


----------



## treeman65

congrats Les


----------



## arrow spitter

*Wow*

Congrats great deer!


----------



## treeman65

arrow spitter said:


> Congrats great deer!


so you know what a deer looks like,lol


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Hi Guys, and girl(s) !!

I haven't been around in while, just too busy for much of anything.

Sad to say I haven't been doing a lot of shooting lately, but did finally get to shoot the Pro XL's a couple weeks ago in field tournament.
Long day, 28 targets, 120 or so arrows. Only field shoot this year, with basically no practice shot a 512 out of 560, middle of the pack, but I was happy with the results.
I have to say again, and I know I am preaching to the choir here, I could tell a big difference with these stabs, I know I added a few points to my score, that I think I would have missed if not for these stabs.

This weekend is the NC Field championship, I plan on shooting it also, 2 days of shooting, 28 targets both days.

Chris


----------



## arrow spitter

treeman65 said:


> so you know what a deer looks like,lol


I think so, Is this what they look like? LOL


----------



## treeman65

arrow spitter said:


> I think so, Is this what they look like? LOL


nice buck chris
good luck this season


----------



## bowman_77

Whats up guys and gals....


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Whats up guys and gals....


not much Joe what you into? How are the XL's doing


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> not much Joe what you into? How are the XL's doing


Not much....Just gearing up for the 11th.. I still havent shot the BMXL but i am loveing the Vendetta. I shoots almost as good as my M7 does.....No but really I will be hunting with it also. Its at 72lbs and it feels like 60. Its a great bow. I didnt know if i was going to beable to shoot it cause of the grip...but it isnt a factor with this bow like the C4 was...I waiting on a rest to come in so I can shoot the BM.....


----------



## 12 rings only

arrow spitter said:


> I think so, Is this what they look like? LOL


Nice buck Chris, where did ya get him at...KY??


----------



## ChaseK

Thinkin Im gonna give the X3 a try! My M7 needs something better!

Bowman you using one on your M7? How much weight you got on the front and which stab you got?

TTT for some awesome lookin stabilizers!


----------



## bowman_77

ChaseK said:


> Thinkin Im gonna give the X3 a try! My M7 needs something better!
> 
> Bowman you using one on your M7? How much weight you got on the front and which stab you got?
> 
> TTT for some awesome lookin stabilizers!


I am using mt M7 as a target bow so I dont have a hunting stab on it. But I do have a DOA on my M6 that works great. Not sure what the weight is. I have all the weight on it that came with it. You cant go wrong either way with the X3 or the DOA.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

been a while since i been around how has everybody been doing.... 9 days until season starts and 15 days until i go on a public land hunt for a week and a half hopefully get tto let the air out of something with my flatliner on the front of my accomplice


----------



## 12 rings only

Doin good here...we have 24 more days in TN.


----------



## treeman65

yeah 24 more days until you put an arrow in a tree.:angel:


----------



## bbhunt53

*Open Season, Martin and Extreme Stabilization*

Here is the 2 Mulies me and my buddy took the opening week of Colorados deer season. The footage was great so they will air next year on Open Season TV.

My buddy shot his opening morning at 50yds and the Martin, Extreme Stablization combo was to deadly for this buck. He flat pin wheeled him and he didn't go 50yds down hill.

I shot mine on the last morning of our hunt at 41yds and was tickled to death to get it done on one of the hardest hunts I've been on. The hunt wasn't bad but the area we were hunting hard a ton of rain the month before we got there so there was grass everywhere and the deer didn't need to move down to the meadows to feed where we had permission to hunt. 

I want to think Mark again for making a great product. Even in the wind the longer shots were no problem with his stabilizers the bows just held rock solid.

Mine Is the First buck and Chucks is the Second

James


----------



## ChaseK

Congrats on the kills guys! Bows look good with those DOAs on there too!

BTT for the crew!


----------



## treeman65

great bucks guys
what part of colorado? We usually hunt the Meeker area .
public or private property?


----------



## RattleSnake1

Nice bucks guys...love the invelvet too!:thumb:


----------



## bbhunt53

Thanks guys it was a great hunt. We had a blast and can't wait til next year. The footage was real good on both so you will be able to see it next year on our show. Good luck everyone. 

James


----------



## 12 rings only

bbhunt53 said:


> Thanks guys it was a great hunt. We had a blast and can't wait til next year. The footage was real good on both so you will be able to see it next year on our show. Good luck everyone.
> 
> James


Great looking bucks James!! Looking foward to seeing the show!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hey Tom!!!!















*CATCH!!!*:brick: :chortle:


----------



## treeman65

Well 2 more day till the season open and I am so ready to let the air out of one.
Tom you are hunting the wrong kind of bone./ukey:ukey:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Nice bucks guys...love the invelvet too!:thumb:


It looks cool in the pictures but personally I think a velvet buck makes a terrible mount.I had then take the it off that freak I shot last year.


----------



## pointndog

Time to get XTREME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

pointndog said:


> Time to get XTREME!!!!!!!!!!


sweet, nice job on the speed goats


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Hey Tom!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CATCH!!!*:brick: :chortle:


Geeeeee thanks bud!!


----------



## treeman65

congrats on the goats. I am hoping to get in on the at goat hunt next season


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice Goats!!


----------



## bowman_77

Well it starts in the AM....I hope I have somthing bleeding and on the ground by 8:00 am.


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Well it starts in the AM....I hope I have somthing bleeding and on the ground by 8:00 am.


Kill em all Joe!! Good luck bro!!!


----------



## bowman_77

thanks buddy.....If i do we will see some pics.....only time will tell......nothing has a free pass in the am.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Well it starts in the AM....I hope I have somthing bleeding and on the ground by 8:00 am.


good luck i will be in the stand in the afternoon.


----------



## 12 rings only

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## ChaseK

bowman_77 said:


> Well it starts in the AM....I hope I have somthing bleeding and on the ground by 8:00 am.


Yep! Ill be out there too! Im up in N Ga though..

Good luck to you and everyone else!


----------



## bowman_77

it was a no go this am, nothing seen....


----------



## ChaseK

Seen 5, no shots though. Never got in a stand either. Thought I was gonna get it done spot and stalk style hah.


Found a great spot this mornin so Ill be there bright and early! Gotta set up a pop up blind. Should have a good 20 yard shot if they do what they did this AM!


----------



## bowman_77

bowman_77 said:


> it was a no go this am, nothing seen....


same thing for this afternoon. will be back at em in the am.


----------



## ChaseK

bowman_77 said:


> same thing for this afternoon. will be back at em in the am.


Yep me too. Headed back out here in a few hours to another spot.


----------



## bbhunt53

Pointntdog

Great goats man congrads.

Good luck everyone. James


----------



## 12 rings only

I'm wondering if the boys done any good this eve???


----------



## ChaseK

12 rings only said:


> I'm wondering if the boys done any good this eve???


Negative, Its gonna be 55 overnight an I cant go in the morning but Ill be in there tomorrow evening and tues morning tryin my best to get something in the cooler before I head back south..


----------



## timbawolf98

I'm glad I wasn't the only one that had a slow opening weekend. My dad shot a doe and a coyote this morning, but that was the only action for the weekend. I was hoping I'd have a picture or two myself to post up here for you guys but it didn't happen, I think the heat had them shut down. I'll be back out this week at some point and hopefully I can even up the score with my dad


----------



## bowman_77

well opening weekend for me was a bust. The deer where moving mid day for some reason, and just after dark. I didnt hunt the same stand as i did this morning and guess what, there where 3 does standing 30 yards from my stand when i came out.....thats what i get for moving around. Hope i have time to get back at em this week sometime.


----------



## 12 rings only

It's a long season guys...at least your in the woods, mine doesn't start till the 25th...I will be in Ohio on the 30th!!:tongue:


----------



## RattleSnake1

*His and Hers*

Kimmy's bow is back from Shawn at Eagle Custom Graphics, and he also did our X3 stabs. They turned out great, but I gotta get better pics of just the stabs.:doh: This will have to do for now...the his & hers pic.:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

WOW!!! Her bow looks great!! So does yours too!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> WOW!!! Her bow looks great!! So does yours too!!


Thank you Tom...btw nice goats pointndog dude!!!


----------



## timbawolf98

Bump, what's up boys and girls


----------



## treeman65

opening weekend was very eventful.I had 9 deer all within 25 yds at on time on saturday which made it impossible to shoot.
I hunted a new property sunday night which I just hung the stand friday.I saw 2 bucks one was a spike and the other wasa nice 8 pt.We can say I am totally disgusted with what I did .
Lat night I hunted a different farm and only saw a nice grey fox.


----------



## ChaseK

Back up fellas!


----------



## ChaseK

My DOA came in today! It looks awesome and shoots even better. Xtremely steady on the target and my groups shrunk instantly. Cant wait to try it out to further distances!


Thanks for letting me be a part of an awesome company and some great products. The DOA aint got nothin on my old B-Stinger. That's for sure.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> opening weekend was very eventful.I had 9 deer all within 25 yds at on time on saturday which made it impossible to shoot.
> I hunted a new property sunday night which I just hung the stand friday.I saw 2 bucks one was a spike and the other wasa nice 8 pt.We can say I am totally disgusted with what I did .
> Lat night I hunted a different farm and only saw a nice grey fox.


James

Just kill something!!! LOL I talked with one of the reps for Butternut. he says he is no longer there and that he couldn't get ahold of anyone. I will keep trying.


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> James
> 
> Just kill something!!! LOL I talked with one of the reps for Butternut. he says he is no longer there and that he couldn't get ahold of anyone. I will keep trying.


let me know if you find out how to get any more of it. thanks


----------



## arrow spitter

*Ky*



12 rings only said:


> Nice buck Chris, where did ya get him at...KY??


Yea he was taken in KY didnt know he was in the area he was cruisin for does last year;
Thanks


----------



## 12 rings only

arrow spitter said:


> Yea he was taken in KY didnt know he was in the area he was cruisin for does last year;
> Thanks


That's the ones i like...bucks you catch on the trail cams are one thing, seeing them is another. It's nice to have compnay once in a while you don't expect!!


----------



## ChaseK

Gonna get the DOA in the woods for the first time tomorrow probably. Got a good spot in some suburban woods!


----------



## 12 rings only

ChaseK said:


> Gonna get the DOA in the woods for the first time tomorrow probably. Got a good spot in some suburban woods!


Good luck Chase!!!


----------



## bowman_77

been kinda slow around here....


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Busy on our end of the world!!! Sorry how are you Joe??


----------



## racknspur

So, how long does it take for CS to reply to an e-mail w/regards to Xtreme stabilizers? Gues I'll go w/another of the many brands available.


----------



## APAnTN

racknspur said:


> So, how long does it take for CS to reply to an e-mail w/regards to Xtreme stabilizers? Gues I'll go w/another of the many brands available.


I'm sorry if I missed your email . I thought I had them all answered I try my best to keep on top of them but working a full time job on top of the stabilizers is sometimes a challenge. You can also pm me questions on here as well.


----------



## racknspur

I can immagine. Sorry, I was being a little facetious and in a little of a mood anyway. Now that we have made contact, let's try to put something together. I just replied to your PM. Thanks.


----------



## APAnTN

racknspur said:


> I can immagine. Sorry, I was being a little facetious and in a little of a mood anyway. Now that we have made contact, let's try to put something together. I just replied to your PM. Thanks.


thanks for the order Ill get it out tomorrow


----------



## bowman_77

Admiral Vixen said:


> Busy on our end of the world!!! Sorry how are you Joe??


doing good....been spending alot of time in the woods, with out any luck...


----------



## ChaseK

bowman_77 said:


> doing good....been spending alot of time in the woods, with out any luck...


Same here man... Im going again tom evening though. Hope to find some luck.


----------



## deerheaven

Like too see some hunting bows with Xtreme [pics]...tell about your set up


----------



## mrazz001

I ordered an x3, quick disconnect and the quiet treatment back in the first week of August. I still haven't received my order, and my emails aren't being returned. My calls aren't being answered either. I must say this is getting out of hand. I would really appreciate some kind of contact so that I can be assured my order will be filled. I'm a member of an archery club and was hoping to be able to share a positive experience with the other members of the club. Please respond...


----------



## APAnTN

Sorry for any delays replying to emails and phone calls I'm not going to make any excuses. Mike the holdup on your stab is the dipping I will try to get you an answer tomorrow on the status. When it leaves my shop they are out of my control. I did return your call but got no answer please call me back 



mrazz001 said:


> I ordered an x3, quick disconnect and the quiet treatment back in the first week of August. I still haven't received my order, and my emails aren't being returned. My calls aren't being answered either. I must say this is getting out of hand. I would really appreciate some kind of contact so that I can be assured my order will be filled. I'm a member of an archery club and was hoping to be able to share a positive experience with the other members of the club. Please respond...


----------



## mrazz001

I appreciate you getting back to me proptly. I understand now that it's out of your hands on the dipping. I'd suggest making a comment about that on your website so that others are aware of the possible lead time. I'm looking forward to the Stabilzer. I'm sure it's going to be a fine addition as others have come to find. Thanks Mark. Much Love.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

deerheaven said:


> Like too see some hunting bows with Xtreme [pics]...tell about your set up


I am sure if you scroll thru the pages most of us have pics of our Bows with our Xtreme stabs!! Proud owners, we like to show our stuff off. Where is yours?? lol


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> Kimmy's bow is back from Shawn at Eagle Custom Graphics, and he also did our X3 stabs. They turned out great, but I gotta get better pics of just the stabs.:doh: This will have to do for now...the his & hers pic.:wink:


Okay here is a couple of ours!!

Good luck Hunting guys!!


----------



## treeman65

Good luck to everyone this weekend.I am off to SC for a few days we have 7 hunters in the lodge till sunday morning then 6 more comming in sunday night,
I have been seeing a bunch of deer already this season even with the full moon and dang hot weather.The new property is looking really good.,


----------



## 08toxikshooter

well i just got back from my 7 day trip wma hunt..... over the 7 days i saw over 20 deer with plenty of shooting like to see... missed a doe at 19 yards have no idea how i managed to do that but i did lol.. then the last afternnon hunt i had 2 big ole does come in on me and a fawn and connected with the first deer with my bow and when it hit the shot looked high and it was found my arrow had very little blood and found where she went in the woods had a total of three blood drops on the ground looked for two hours and never found her or the blood talk about a sick feeling didnt sleep worth a crap that night. was definatly pumped to connect with my first deer ever especially with a bow but it killed me to not find her came back the next day and looked again and still didnt find nothing...hope everybody elses season is going good


----------



## RattleSnake1

WOOOOHOOO! Kim and I FINALLY secured some land to hang our stands! Today on a round about trip through my old stomping grounds where i grew up and cut my teeth hunting; I stopped to talk to a couple fellas. After chatting with a couple land owners totaling 3.5 hours; we came out holding on to 330 acres to play with so the rest of my week will be busy with speed scouting and hanging stands!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

RattleSnake1 said:


> WOOOOHOOO! Kim and I FINALLY secured some land to hang our stands! Today on a round about trip through my old stomping grounds where i grew up and cut my teeth hunting; I stopped to talk to a couple fellas. After chatting with a couple land owners totaling 3.5 hours; we came out holding on to 330 acres to play with so the rest of my week will be busy with speed scouting and hanging stands!


YOU DID GREAT!! AFter all the BS we have a home!!! Can't wait to kill a few....:cheers:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> WOOOOHOOO! Kim and I FINALLY secured some land to hang our stands! Today on a round about trip through my old stomping grounds where i grew up and cut my teeth hunting; I stopped to talk to a couple fellas. After chatting with a couple land owners totaling 3.5 hours; we came out holding on to 330 acres to play with so the rest of my week will be busy with speed scouting and hanging stands!


good deal


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> YOU DID GREAT!! AFter all the BS we have a home!!! Can't wait to kill a few....:cheers:


now that he did the hard work you can get your butt out and hang stands and let Toby relax and drink beer.:darkbeer:


----------



## corpralbarn

Whats up Guys.


----------



## corpralbarn

No activity Tonight?


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> now that he did the hard work you can get your butt out and hang stands and let Toby relax and drink beer.:darkbeer:


I like that idea!:thumb:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

treeman65 said:


> now that he did the hard work you can get your butt out and hang stands and let Toby relax and drink beer.:darkbeer:


Somebodies got to go to work!!! How was your hunt last weekend?


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> WOOOOHOOO! Kim and I FINALLY secured some land to hang our stands! Today on a round about trip through my old stomping grounds where i grew up and cut my teeth hunting; I stopped to talk to a couple fellas. After chatting with a couple land owners totaling 3.5 hours; we came out holding on to 330 acres to play with so the rest of my week will be busy with speed scouting and hanging stands!


That's great Toby!!! I was hoping you guys would find something soon!!! In 7 hours i will be up a tree in Ohio!!! Good luck guys!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> YOU DID GREAT!! AFter all the BS we have a home!!! Can't wait to kill a few....:cheers:


You guys got my number...send pics of the critters!!!


----------



## timbawolf98

Well guys and gals, I layed down a doe with my bow on Tuesday, my X3XQ helped me make a great shot :darkbeer: and she ran about 50 yards before falling. The unfortunate thing is I didn't have a camera along and had to have her dressed by dark so I could get back to studying for a test the following morning. I'll be back in the woods Tuesday evening and will hopefully have another shot opportunity. I've already tossed my camera in the truck, so there won't be any more excuses, and maybe this time I'll knock down something with some big horns


----------



## 12 rings only

20 minutes into my hunt friday morning in Ohio i popped a slick head with the help of my Pro XL Hunting stab!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Great Job Tom!!! I got to go out for the first time yesterday. Saw 2 buck, 2 doe, a cat and alot of annoying squirrels.

Want pics of the Stab!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Great Job Tom!!! I got to go out for the first time yesterday. Saw 2 buck, 2 doe, a cat and alot of annoying squirrels.
> 
> Want pics of the Stab!!!


Thanks sweety!!! I'm glad your in the woods!!!!! Tree rats are a pain in my "James" Just kidding James!!

I'll get some pics up when i get back home!!


----------



## icefishur96

Good luck this hunting season fellow shooters! My season opened last weekend......the warden had plans......this weekend, my sons 8th birthday,......next weekend,....I make my first kill of 2010!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

hey all folks. sorry i haven't been on lately. had some pc trouble. anyway how is everyone doing?


----------



## treeman65

Dang Tom you act just like a tree rat. ALWAYS LOOKING FOR NUTS TO CHEW ON


----------



## treeman65

admiral vixen said:


> great job tom!!! I got to go out for the first time yesterday. Saw 2 buck, 2 doe, a cat and alot of annoying squirrels.
> 
> Want pics of the stab!!!


thats great


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> hey all folks. Sorry i haven't been on lately. Had some pc trouble. Anyway how is everyone doing?


likely excuse


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Thanks sweety!!! I'm glad your in the woods!!!!! Tree rats are a pain in my "James" Just kidding James!!
> 
> I'll get some pics up when i get back home!!


suck up


----------



## treeman65

Tom how is broke back mountian trip going


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> You guys got my number...send pics of the critters!!!


Yes we have your number 1-800 dial a ****


----------



## Admiral Vixen

James you on crack???


----------



## treeman65

nope just in love lol


----------



## treeman65

Admiral Vixen said:


> James you on crack???


why did your hook up let you down


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Just stopping in and saying hi. Hope everyones season is going well. Hey Mark, love that stab you sent.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey folks how is everyone doing so far this season. so far i got a branch for my lone shot. 38 yards at a fat doe. i had to climb down and sneak in to that range before i was busted by other does. it was fun stalking in on her though.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Great Job Tom!!! I got to go out for the first time yesterday. Saw 2 buck, 2 doe, a cat and alot of annoying squirrels.
> 
> Want pics of the Stab!!!


Here's a pic of the stab on the bow with the doe!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> suck up





treeman65 said:


> Tom how is broke back mountian trip going





treeman65 said:


> Yes we have your number 1-800 dial a ****





treeman65 said:


> nope just in love lol





treeman65 said:


> why did your hook up let you down


Da ZOO KEEPER Is back home...your pushin it there fella!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

nice deer Tom. congrats buddy.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nice deer Tom. congrats buddy.


Thanks Bill!! Glad to see your back!!


----------



## fishcatcher

yea well i'm having pc trouble. still do really. been trying to figure out why i can't get log in with my laptop. i'm using my brother in law desktop right now lol.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Here's a pic of the stab on the bow with the doe!!


nice doe
was it alive when you shot it or was it a road kill


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea well i'm having pc trouble. still do really. been trying to figure out why i can't get log in with my laptop. i'm using my brother in law desktop right now lol.


well at least you came back


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Da ZOO KEEPER Is back home...your pushin it there fella!!!


And what are you going to do about
Oh you got me so scared that you might just come down here and shoot another roadkill doe.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

12 rings only said:


> Here's a pic of the stab on the bow with the doe!!


Pro Doe what??? LOL Youth hunt this weekend. Yuck. 

I can't wait to come home!!! To Close to fish up here in New Richmond WI. Don't come looking for me fish I have no weapons!!! Well I do have my steel toes on!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

Admiral Vixen said:


> Pro Doe what??? LOL Youth hunt this weekend. Yuck.
> 
> I can't wait to come home!!! To Close to fish up here in New Richmond WI. Don't come looking for me fish I have no weapons!!! Well I do have my steel toes on!!!


lol Kim i be in wisconsin this weekend filming my nephew youth hunt. then i'll be back for the t zone hunt after that. you and Toby can come over and hunt with me. i promise to point Betsy away from you two lol


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Pro Doe what??? LOL Youth hunt this weekend. Yuck.
> 
> I can't wait to come home!!! To Close to fish up here in New Richmond WI. Don't come looking for me fish I have no weapons!!! Well I do have my steel toes on!!!


Pro Doe Sniper!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> nice doe
> was it alive when you shot it or was it a road kill


Yeah, right before it ran in front of my arrow!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

fishcatcher said:


> lol Kim i be in wisconsin this weekend filming my nephew youth hunt. then i'll be back for the t zone hunt after that. you and Toby can come over and hunt with me. i promise to point Betsy away from you two lol


Can't promise that the pink BoneYard won't find the hair on your head!!!! :rockhard:

DON"T YOU HAVE DEER IN YOUR STATE???:dj:


----------



## bowman_77

Congrats Tom


----------



## 12 rings only

Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Here you go Mark. Used that new stab you sent me. Like it a lot!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Awesome Buck Bettle Guy!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Thanks AV


----------



## wisesteve

Nice buck Beetle. Seeing quite a few does and one shooter buck so far. Here's a doe I shot with the help of X3. Best stab I've ever owned. Sorry about the bad pic. Lighting issues.


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice Buck Les!! Steve, good job on the Doe!!! Hoping for some more luck in the morning!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Hey all!! Went out in the tent this morning on the oak tree hill. 2 doe about 15 yards away. Toby said don't kill anything, to hot!! Well Hope next weekend is cooler.

Congrats on your Doe!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Admiral Vixen said:


> Hey all!! Went out in the tent this morning on the oak tree hill. 2 doe about 15 yards away. Toby said don't kill anything, to hot!! Well Hope next weekend is cooler.
> 
> Congrats on your Doe!


Damn stratight! I HATE cleaning a deer that's still warm.:vom: We've always treated our deer like beef with a 3 day minumum hang time; perhaps that's why when people try our venison it's better than they've ever had before. Congrats on the doe Steve, and another nice buck Les!:thumb:


----------



## icefishur96

Good shooting gang! I made it out last night for the first time this year.....saw nothing but birds. It was about 80 out and thats just to hot to deer hunt.!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Hot it was here too...I had a fawn all by itself at 42 yards this eve and that was it!! It's a new area and inside the city limits great sign nice sized rubs and TONS of white oaks!!! I need a hard hat to hunt this spot cause it's pouring acorns!!


----------



## fishcatcher

nice deer Les and Steve. wish i got one to post too. been too hot here to go out for me. hopefully i'll get something this weekend.


----------



## APAnTN

congrats everyone on the kills. I hope to have some pics to post after next week I leave sunday for my 5 day hunt that if successful will be aired on a new hunting show. Im pumped to say the least. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> congrats everyone on the kills. I hope to have some pics to post after next week I leave sunday for my 5 day hunt that if successful will be aired on a new hunting show. Im pumped to say the least. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


You know you have my best wishes!! Keep me posted!!!


----------



## fishcatcher

good luck Mark. i'm sure you'll get one.what show is it gonna be aired on?


----------



## icefishur96

Good luck Mark! Did you get my pm about another stab!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

APAnTN said:


> congrats everyone on the kills. I hope to have some pics to post after next week I leave sunday for my 5 day hunt that if successful will be aired on a new hunting show. Im pumped to say the least. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


All the best of luck to you Mark!!!


----------



## bowman_77

good luck Mark


----------



## steve hilliard

APAnTN said:


> congrats everyone on the kills. I hope to have some pics to post after next week I leave sunday for my 5 day hunt that if successful will be aired on a new hunting show. Im pumped to say the least. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


Best of Luck mark, and keep this up TTT.


----------



## APAnTN

Just got unloaded and getting everything ready to hit the woods wide open in the morn. I'll keep you all posted and hopefully post don't pics.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck mark


----------



## 12 rings only

Smoke one bro!!!!


----------



## wisesteve

At the top. Where it belongs.


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Smoke one bro!!!!


How about 2 :wink:


----------



## ChaseK

How's the hunt goin so far?


Good luck!


----------



## corpralbarn

Did you get one?


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> How about 2 :wink:


That will work!! At least you didn't have an encounter with that bear i showed you the trail cam pics of!!


----------



## fishcatcher

well did you get two yet Mark? i'm off on my camp ripley hunt this morning too. wish me luck also guys and gal.


----------



## drockw

What's up gents and lady???. Long time no see...


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> What's up gents and lady???. Long time no see...


Lets see...Joe shot a six, I shot a doe in Ohio...and helped on another, Mark has shot 2 does in Ill, Calvin has shot two 8's, James lost a good buck to a car, Toby and Kimmi are about to set Wis on it's ear by bow!! That should about cover it.


----------



## bbhunt53

*Another one Flatlined*

I was lucky enough to shoot this buck in North Missouri this week. It was the second morning of my hunt. The day was really slow but about 10:30 we had some does come in and feed on an oak tree behind us in a cattle pasture. We were over looking a standing cornfield. I saw a buck come out of the feild and head toward the does in the oaks. I couldn't tell how big he was til he got to the does then my adrenline really started flowing. The buck came by us at 25yds but I had no shot. He went down the pasture a bit and I thought he was going back into the corn but instead he turned and came back by us almost under the satnd. He got out from us and I drew the Rytera and stopped him and put a great shot on him at 31yds and the switchblade did the rest. He piled up quick and my first Missouri tag was filled with an awesome buck. You can see the hunt next year on Open Season TV. Thanks again Mark for making a great stabilizer.

James Blankenbeckler


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome deer man! Love the white horns. 


Bump for some great stabilizers!


----------



## bbhunt53

Thanks the horns look sweet they are white grey and brown my buddy shot one with more grey in them last year in Colorado. He still had some velvet peices stuck on the back of his antlers so I hope my taxidermist can keep them on there.


----------



## 12 rings only

James that's a nice one for sure!! I think that coke bottle G2 is cool!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good luck this weekend everyone!! Raining here


----------



## steve hilliard

12 rings only said:


> James that's a nice one for sure!! I think that coke bottle G2 is cool!!!


that is neat, he has alot of character. Congrats !!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

congrats on the stud of a deer man


----------



## wisesteve

Another doe out of the herd.


----------



## ChaseK

Congrats steve an great shot man!


----------



## APAnTN

well guys im back at the shop after my 5 day hunt in IL. I was able to take 2 does and I shot a great buck Friday evening after following a great blood trail we lost it around 3 am. It rained the next morning so that ruined the plans of trying to pick the trail up during daylight. Talk about a long ride home.


----------



## ChaseK

Dang man...at least you got some good corn fed meat! 

I bet that was a long ride hah.


----------



## bowman_77

Dang Mark sorry to hear that.....


----------



## 12 rings only

It flat out stinks to loose one period...but it's a different kind of hurt on one of those nice ones!! So sorry man.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Windy as all get out here Can't go play in the woods.:angry:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Windy as all get out here Can't go play in the woods.:angry:


Here too...I still hit the woods until a tornado warning was issued in the next county to the west!!


----------



## ChaseK

Hope this wind an weather get gone by midday tomorrow. I gotta get some stuff done and im goin huntin!

Might be going Friday mornin too.


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys here is the doe i smoked this evening at 35 yards. The wind here was blowing crazy and with the help of the DOA the doe took a dirt nap. 

BMXL 60lbs with complete pass thru with the Ramcat BH she piled up in 30 yards of the shot.


----------



## 12 rings only

Atta boy!! I thought that was a PSE in the pic you sent.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Atta boy!! I thought that was a PSE in the pic you sent.


Yeap....it shoots good too, I have been using the M6 and the Vendetta but the BM wanted to come out and play too. Pllus with the cold weather coming I wanted to get it out and shoot it since its a 60 lb bow......lots easier on the draw and let down if I gotta.

After today I might be done using a 70lber as a hunting rig. The speed and the KE are nice but why......This 60lber did the jobs qiute well.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Nice Job.:smile:


----------



## APAnTN

Ive spent the day getting everything ready for a Ohio trip monday. Im going to do my best to put some bone on the ground so ill quit thinking about the one that got away.


----------



## bowman_77

Good luck Mark, Im sure your going to smoke one


----------



## 12 rings only

What county you headed to?? Hope you have a safe trip!! OH...give me a call sometime thursday.


----------



## icefishur96

Good shooting Joe! And good luck Mark.....I have changed jobs and will be working regular hrs and be home every night now. I hope to do alot more hunting soon..


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> Good shooting Joe! And good luck Mark.....I have changed jobs and will be working regular hrs and be home every night now. I hope to do alot more hunting soon..


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## bowman_77

Here is another one for the Xtreme team....He's not a monster but he is my best bow kill so far..i am very pleased with him....He was shot at 13 yards with the same arrow and BH as the doe the other evening. I love them RamCats.


----------



## bowman_77

Good luck in Ohio Mark, and have a safe trip.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Good luck in Ohio Mark, and have a safe trip.


congrats Joe for the Awesome year you are having. I hope to have better luck in Ohio than in IL for sure.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck in ohio mark.


Got my new pro xl and new side bar in today but im stuck at work and its at the house


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bowman_77 said:


> Here is another one for the Xtreme team....He's not a monster but he is my best bow kill so far..i am very pleased with him....He was shot at 13 yards with the same arrow and BH as the doe the other evening. I love them RamCats.



nice buck joe.... those ramcats are some bad jokers thats what im shooting now


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice buck for sure Joe! I've moved my trip back to Ohio up to leave this Tuesday...my hunting bud seen a P&Y 8 point just 25 yards from my stand last eve!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Today was the Young Sportsmans hunt and Coby turning 10 in June got to go to the deer woods for the first time this afternoon!!! We didn't see any deer but it sure was fun and brought back memories of Dad and I hunting when I was younger!!


----------



## ChaseK

12 ring he looks like a natural hah. 


Man I'm Gettin pumped for next weekend! Bucks are chasin all over the South right now from everybody I've talked to and it helps when I get to watch this kinda stuff every night at work.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

chase you no what the problem with all those pics are.... you cant hunt any of them deer hahahahah lol sorry


----------



## ChaseK

Freakin federally protected deer...


----------



## icefishur96

I know this is a bit early but, in April on the 16 and 17th, First Dakota Classic in Yankton. 3 tournaments over the weekend chance to win $10,000 or a car. Anybody going to shoot it? I plan to be there!


----------



## bowman_77

icefishur96 said:


> I know this is a bit early but, in April on the 16 and 17th, First Dakota Classic in Yankton. 3 tournaments over the weekend chance to win $10,000 or a car. Anybody going to shoot it? I plan to be there!


Sounds fun, but boy what a drive that would be.....


----------



## 12 rings only

I've made it to Ohio and what a greeting...I went to the check station and there was a huge 160 class, 300 lb, 12 point that was just shot!!! So i'm headed to the woods in just a few!!!!


----------



## HOYT68

team xtreme and team wolfden join together for ohio hunt saw 7 bucks and 6 does with 2 buck close to pope!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> team xtreme and team wolfden join together for ohio hunt saw 7 bucks and 6 does with 2 buck close to pope!!!!!!!!!!!!


I seen 12 does and 7 bucks, had a 140ish ten at 12 yards full draw...needed 3-4 steps, he just couldn't see the doe he heard
bleeting!! After he turned and went back into the thicket, i seen the 160 inch 8 that we have on trail cam. Every buck had thier noses in the air or in the dirt...i'd say the pre rut is on for sure!!!


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> I seen 12 does and 7 bucks, had a 140ish ten at 12 yards full draw...needed 3-4 steps, he just couldn't see the doe he heard
> bleeting!! After he turned and went back into the thicket, i seen the 160 inch 8 that we have on trail cam. Every buck had thier noses in the air or in the dirt...i'd say the pre rut is on for sure!!!


sweet....good luck buddy....if you need some back up let me know....lol


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Good luck hunting in Ohio.


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Good luck hunting in Ohio.


Thanks Kimmi!! I shot another Doe this morning!!


----------



## APAnTN

I was able to put a nice 8pt down this morn. Ill try to get a pic up in a few


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> I was able to put a nice 8pt down this morn. Ill try to get a pic up in a few


Sweet....so how did the ramcats do......and congrats


----------



## ChaseK

Congrats on the kills guys!


There will be another member of team Xtreme and Wolfden out for blood this weekend!

I'm headed to mid south Ga for some rut action! My girl's family's land that doesn't get hunted much at all. Leaving friday morning!


----------



## HOYT68

MARKS OHIO BUCK:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

Very nice buck Mark!! Bill, you doing ok???


----------



## bowman_77

Good looking buck Mark....your package is on its way...


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome buck Mark! Congrats.


----------



## APAnTN

bowman_77 said:


> Sweet....so how did the ramcats do......and congrats


to say that i was impressed is a understatement. Im sold on them



12 rings only said:


> Very nice buck Mark!! Bill, you doing ok???


 thanks Tom



bowman_77 said:


> Good looking buck Mark....your package is on its way...


thank you very much me and one of my buddies plan on sending one of them through a IL buck soon 



ChaseK said:


> Awesome buck Mark! Congrats.


thanks I appreciate it


----------



## HOYT68

Those ramcats are awesome if someone could shoot the bow lol


----------



## 12 rings only

HOYT68 said:


> Those ramcats are awesome if someone could shoot the bow lol


What are you saying there Bill???


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Sounds fun, but boy what a drive that would be.....


HEY lets plan on it and load the trailblazer. We could turn the trip into a party would be one of my last as single.


----------



## treeman65

nice buck Mark.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Here is another one for the Xtreme team....He's not a monster but he is my best bow kill so far..i am very pleased with him....He was shot at 13 yards with the same arrow and BH as the doe the other evening. I love them RamCats.


congrats on the buck buddy.
Looks like you took brown noising to a new level you got crap all over your face.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> HEY lets plan on it and load the trailblazer. We could turn the trip into a party would be one of my last as single.


about to tie the knot are we



treeman65 said:


> nice buck Mark.


thanks James


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> Those ramcats are awesome if someone could shoot the bow lol


HA HA Mr. PROSTAFFER :wink: I didnt make the best of shots but he was laying dead in less than 100 yards.


----------



## HOYT68

apantn said:


> ha ha mr. Prostaffer :wink: I didnt make the best of shots but he was laying dead in less than 100 yards.


here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes it was, marks deer was lil over 200lbs on hoof guys:d


----------



## APAnTN

thanks again Bill for letting me come up and hunt with you guys. I had a blast


----------



## HOYT68

apantn said:


> thanks again bill for letting me come up and hunt with you guys. I had a blast


cant wait till next year..............................buddy


----------



## sc4x4truck

It was good to meet you Mark. It was good to have you in camp. Them Ramcats sure did the job.


----------



## HOYT68

12 rings only said:


> what are you saying there bill???


lets just say lawn mower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## treeman65

For you guys that shoot ASA you need to read the post in 3d section on changes for shooter of the year.You only have to shoot 3 shoots now instead of 5.


----------



## ChaseK

BTT for the best!

Didn't connect this past weekend but got another full weekend planned for Friday through Monday. The rut wasn't going too well jus yet so i think we'll hit it real good the next time.


----------



## timbawolf98

Here's a bump for team Xtreme, I hope everyone's having a more exciting season than me, it's been a little crazy with a full load of school work and working as well, but I'm spending as much time in the woods as I can right now and it's only getting better


----------



## wisesteve

It's gun season today, time for this boy to take a breather. 4 days of all day hunts is tough an this old man. Looking forward to getting back out there though. Not seen any really big ones but a few that I would shoot at. Here are some more that have fallen.


----------



## bowman_77

not bad Steve


----------



## 12 rings only

Nothing wrong with those deer!!


----------



## treeman65

good job Steve. I put another doe down last night.I shot it with the rifle but its time to make jerky.After all Joe needs his snacks at the pro/ams.


----------



## APAnTN

good deal guys I like seeing and hearing about the deer going down:thumbs_up


----------



## timbawolf98

Here's another bump ladies and gents, I hope everyone's having a good season, I'm trying to find some urban land that has a late bow season around here as we speak but so far it's not looking too promising


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> good job Steve. I put another doe down last night.I shot it with the rifle but its time to make jerky.After all Joe needs his snacks at the pro/ams.


You got that right......lol


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> You got that right......lol


its marinating right now and hoping to get another one this afternoon for more jerky.Our 3d season starts in 2 weeks,


----------



## ChaseK

Here's some pics from this weekend. Nothin hit the dirt on my end but my dad got 2 does yesterday morning with his rifle. 

Only saw 2 deer from the stand. No shooters...try again next time. Hope the weather is better than it was lol. 


At the cabin:


















On stand:


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> its marinating right now and hoping to get another one this afternoon for more jerky.Our 3d season starts in 2 weeks,


well did you get another one......i wish are started that soon. are's dont started till jan.


----------



## timbawolf98

Is everyone heading to the woods for some post-turkey day deer slaying?


----------



## bowman_77

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, hope you have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## treeman65

Happy thanksgiving to everyone


----------



## APAnTN

Happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## wisesteve

no whitetail this morning, but couldn't pass this bird up.


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome man! Wish we had a fall turkey season.


----------



## APAnTN

Hey guys do you or anyone you know want a sweet deal on a leftover bow? Ive got 2 2010 PSE AXE 6's and a VENDETTA XS its a 2010 bow with a 2011 cam. Let me know and ill make you a sweet deal


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> Hey guys do you or anyone you know want a sweet deal on a leftover bow? Ive got 2 2010 PSE AXE 6's and a VENDETTA XS its a 2010 bow with a 2011 cam. Let me know and ill make you a sweet deal


He's in the mood to deal...You PSE Fans better jump!!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> He's in the mood to deal...You PSE Fans better jump!!!


I need to move them in a bad way. Baby needs a new pair of shoes lol


----------



## ChaseK

What kinda price you wantin on 1 of the Axes? 70lber?


----------



## APAnTN

pm sent Chase


----------



## treeman65

patiently waiting on my PSE:wink:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> patiently waiting on my PSE:wink:


I knew you had some smarts about you lol


----------



## ChaseK

Vanquish came today!

Got it set up with Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha V5, NAP Apache, and either a 10" DOA or a 12" Flatliner. Gonna shoot them both and decide. 

First impression is this thing is beautiful lol. One of the best looking bows I've seen and the black finish is awesome. Hope it shoots as good as it looks lol.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I knew you had some smarts about you lol


yeah you remember that when I get the crispies off you this year.I will still let you shoot from the kiddie stake.lol


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> yeah you remember that when I get the crispies off you this year.I will still let you shoot from the kiddie stake.lol


Its not even Jan. yet and yall startin....lol......


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> yeah you remember that when I get the crispies off you this year.I will still let you shoot from the kiddie stake.lol


You will need more than a PSE lol, Kiddie stake:mg: I think we toed the same peg most of the year and well for this year you better buy a multi pack of sharpies or possibly just get you a stamp because I plan on collecting a large stack of your crispies:shade:


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> yeah you remember that when I get the crispies off you this year.I will still let you shoot from the kiddie stake.lol





APAnTN said:


> You will need more than a PSE lol, Kiddie stake:mg: I think we toed the same peg most of the year and well for this year you better buy a multi pack of sharpies or possibly just get you a stamp because I plan on collecting a large stack of your crispies:shade:


Wow...I agree with Joe; you guys are at it already? Things should get real interesting when the first shoot gets closer.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Its not even Jan. yet and yall startin....lol......


Why wait till Jan our first shoot of the season is this sunday.:cocktail:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wow...I agree with Joe; you guys are at it already? Things should get real interesting when the first shoot gets closer.


all in fun :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> all in fun :thumbs_up


Yes it is


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> Why wait till Jan our first shoot of the season is this sunday.:cocktail:


I wish are was that soon


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> I wish are was that soon


Its called a road trip sissy boy.:mg:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> all in fun :thumbs_up


Dang I was planning on trying to draw some blood this year.:shade:


----------



## ChaseK

Any new things coming for 2011 Mark?


----------



## treeman65

ChaseK said:


> Any new things coming for 2011 Mark?


You havent heard boy you are missing out. It is going to be something that you wont want to miss.I cant believe Mark has not told you about it.


----------



## treeman65

ChaseK said:


> Any new things coming for 2011 Mark?


he sent me one of the new products to try out and all I can say it is the shi............:wink:


----------



## treeman65

hey knuckleheads I am just messn with Chase so dont go crazy pmming Mark.
After all he is busy learning how shoot.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Dang I was planning on trying to draw some blood this year.:shade:


Having a tough year hunting are we:wink:



treeman65 said:


> hey knuckleheads I am just messn with Chase so dont go crazy pmming Mark.
> After all he is busy learning how shoot.


yep Im busy clearing out room for the crispies that will be coming home with me from North Carolina


----------



## ChaseK

Lol idk if I wanna try the new stuff. My new 12" Flatliner with a few extra weights does amazing on my Vanquish. I'll be shooting indoor starting Thursday! If I have a new release by then...


----------



## ChaseK

Back on up to the top.


----------



## 12 rings only

Well i can see that "The Boys" are back at it again!!


----------



## bbhunt53

*Open Season online hunting video tournament*

Hey guys here is a project we have been working on with a marketing group. Let me know what you think.

The first ever Hunting H2H launched yesterday at http://huntingh2h.com.

Hunting H2H is a free online video tournament that pits 16 hunters just like
you against each other and let's YOU decide who had the best hunt.

H2H is Hunting's first fully-automated, real-time video competition. Major
sports have their playoffs, now hunting has H2H. It is set up like a "Sweet
16-like" single-elimination bracket tournament -- *broken down into fifteen
video-vs-video "Battles" that occur over four rounds. 

With Hunting H2H you Judge and decide who wins and moves on to the next
round -- *who heads back home to Mommy. Hunting H2H also provides hunter
profiles and let's you discuss and comment on your favorite videos.
Registration works seamlessly through your Facebook profile making the
experience 100% about the hunt.

So if you love to hunt and want more of what you love, you have to
experience Hunting H2H - *where it's always open season.

Thanks,
James blankenbeckeler


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Well i can see that "The Boys" are back at it again!!


princess you need to watch who you are calling a boy.
Just cause you are underprivledge dont go using the term boys so loosely.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> princess you need to watch who you are calling a boy.
> Just cause you are underprivledge dont go using the term boys so loosely.


I hear ya Cluckin but i can't find your nest!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> I hear ya Cluckin but i can't find your nest!!


boy the short bus is missing a passenger I suggest you get in your seat;


----------



## APAnTN

I can tell its getting that time of year


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> I can tell its getting that time of year


yeah and wheres my bow.I am bowless right now.


----------



## ChaseK

Shot at some paper tonight. First time for indoor. 

Shot a 270 with 20x's. Ok I guess haha. My 12" Flatliner def made a difference halfway through when I got a little shaky haha. Gonna add some weigh to it and see how that does next time. Was fun though. I can def see myself getting a sole target bow. Prolly be in Maitland flavor lol.


----------



## treeman65

ChaseK said:


> Shot at some paper tonight. First time for indoor.
> 
> Shot a 270 with 20x's. Ok I guess haha. My 12" Flatliner def made a difference halfway through when I got a little shaky haha. Gonna add some weigh to it and see how that does next time. Was fun though. I can def see myself getting a sole target bow. Prolly be in Maitland flavor lol.


where the fun in shooting paper its like picking on Tom.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> where the fun in shooting paper its like picking on Tom.


Listen....did I hear anything??? NO! :~/


----------



## treeman65

Chase are you going to shoot any ASA?


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> boy the short bus is missing a passenger I suggest you get in your seat;


Wasn't he the one licking the window?? :der: 

Catch Tom!:brick: :chortle:


----------



## ChaseK

treeman65 said:


> Chase are you going to shoot any ASA?


Idk yet...depends on my work schedule cuz it's about to change after Christmas. 

Ill be up your way in the middle of Jan tho with 08toxicshooter(Josh/staff member) for a 3D shoot in Charleston though.


----------



## treeman65

ChaseK said:


> Idk yet...depends on my work schedule cuz it's about to change after Christmas.
> 
> Ill be up your way in the middle of Jan tho with 08toxicshooter(Josh/staff member) for a 3D shoot in Charleston though.


Send me the info on that shoot and if possible I will meeet you guys there.


----------



## ChaseK

10-4 I'll get with Josh. He knows the details I'm just ridin lol.


----------



## Okie101

Hey guys, hope ya don't mind me jumping in..but just wanted to show the new flatliner Pro XL system on my bow...well worth the price

Mark didn't have to send these out just right before a hunt...but he did...and they got here quick....outstanding service and a real CLASSY guy....glad ya talked me into them...:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Wasn't he the one licking the window?? :der:
> 
> Catch Tom!:brick: :chortle:



Geeee thanks PAL!!! Keep it up and i'll send Kimmi a pic of a custom dipped Encore!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Okie101 said:


> Hey guys, hope ya don't mind me jumping in..but just wanted to show the new flatliner Pro XL system on my bow...well worth the price
> 
> Mark didn't have to send these out just right before a hunt...but he did...and they got here quick....outstanding service and a real CLASSY guy....glad ya talked me into them...:wink:



Not a bit...good looking rig!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

12 rings only said:


> Geeee thanks PAL!!! Keep it up and i'll send Kimmi a pic of a custom dipped Encore!!!


Yeah yeah. It will be a cold day you know where to get her Weatherby away from her. Nice looking rig Okie! Always nice to see some of Mark's latest work.:thumb:


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Yeah yeah. It will be a cold day you know where to get her Weatherby away from her. Nice looking rig Okie! Always nice to see some of Mark's latest work.:thumb:


Bro...all you need is the stock!!! There's a good chance my Weatherby will have something different done....AND the other three too!!!


----------



## treeman65

well I want wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I probably wont be on here until after christmas off to PA to play in the snow.


----------



## RattleSnake1

Congrats to Mark and his son on their double this evening on a couple nice deer!:thumb:


----------



## DBiggers

*My new Xtreme Flatliner Pro-XL stabilizers.....:thumbs_up*


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Congrats to Mark and his son on their double this evening on a couple nice deer!:thumb:


thanks Toby ill try to get some pictures on here today even if we did use the boom sticks



DBiggers said:


> *My new Xtreme Flatliner Pro-XL stabilizers.....:thumbs_up*


It looks like you stole my bow Danny lol


----------



## 12 rings only

DBiggers said:


> *My new Xtreme Flatliner Pro-XL stabilizers.....:thumbs_up*



I knew you would come around Danny!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Merry Christmas to all of Team Xtreme!


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> Merry Christmas to all of Team Xtreme!


Same to you Toby and the rest of the team as well. Be safe over the holidays and wish me luck on my Kansas trip im headed out at 5am sunday morn


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Merry Christmas Xtremers!!! Good luck in Kansas.


----------



## bowman_77

Merry Christmas guys and gals.


----------



## ChaseK

Merry Christmas y'all!

Hope everyone is enjoying it. Have a good new year!


----------



## HOYT68

Well guys our buddy mark is headin to northern missouri to hunt with my good friends at dnd xtreme hunts for a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
good luck to mark and travis!!!! Smoke a monster guys!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Good luck on your trip Mark and Travis!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## HOYT68

two big does hit the ground the first night of their hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 way to go guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## APAnTN

Well guys the Kansas hunt fell through at the last minute and Bill help me get setup last minute with his friends in Missouri. Other than being colder than crap we are having a great time. Hopefully we will see some bucks today. Heres a picture of the does and a couple pictures of the food plots the deer are hammering.
















heres a couple oak trees that is just off the plot the brown spots is where they are tearing it up









I also promised pictures of the best day ive ever had hunting mine and Matthews first double. I cant tell you what it meant to me to see his face after he shot his deer and then telling me to shoot the other one daddy.


----------



## treeman65

Hey I am asking all the staff to pray for Joe and his family his mother has past away.
thanks


----------



## HOYT68

joe you are in our prayers,,

nice pics mark glad your havin a good time brad at dnd xtreme hunts is a awesome guy and a great friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Joe, Our familys Thought and Prayers are sent out. If you need anything, let us know.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

nice deer mark way to go


Joe prayers sent buddy


how is everybody doing havent been on here in a good while... who is ready for some 3d i know i am


----------



## ChaseK

Joe prayers sent. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## bowman_77

Just wanted say thinks for the prayers guys. Mom will sure be missed, but she's in a great place now with no pain. Thank again. Joe


----------



## wisesteve

Joe, sorry about your loss. My wife and I lost an infant daughter, Jenniffer, to that enemy, death. It still brings us emotional pain. Especially this time of year, as she was born 1/1/82 and died 1/29/82. We find much relief and comfort from the inspired word. Scriptures such as John 5:28, 29, Acts 24:15, and Revelation 21:3, 4. It is my hope that you to can find comfort and encouragement for you and your family. You will be in our prayers also.


----------



## HOYT68

Mark and travis are headed home they should be home in the morning if anyone has been tring to reach them !!!!!!!
They ended up taking 3 big doe the weather just didnt like them very much on this trip ,but mark will be headin back with my group the first week of nov. 2011 anyone interested in a missouiri hunt just contact mark or me and we will take care of ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Safe return Mark. Happy New Year everyone ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:

That time of year again going for the spots. Mark I have a request!!! I am going into open class and need a longer stab. Any suggestions??? Thanks Kimmi

Does taste good too!


----------



## APAnTN

Admiral Vixen said:


> Safe return Mark. Happy New Year everyone ccasion16:ccasion16:ccasion16:
> 
> That time of year again going for the spots. Mark I have a request!!! I am going into open class and need a longer stab. Any suggestions??? Thanks Kimmi
> 
> Does taste good too!


are you wanting only a front bar or side bar too


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice job on the Does Mark and Travis!! Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## HOYT68

ttt for donut boy


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> ttt for donut boy


Thanks there Mr Clean. But that wont be for long. Fellow team members im pleased to announce that fellow staffer Bill Pethel (HOYT68) got and new sponsor for the 2011 season he will be teaming up with Hair Club for Men hes not only a team member HE's a CLIENT


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Thanks there Mr Clean. But that wont be for long. Fellow team members im pleased to announce that fellow staffer Bill Pethel (HOYT68) got and new sponsor for the 2011 season he will be teaming up with Hair Club for Men hes not only a team member HE's a CLIENT



dang now we have
hair club for men-hoyt68
dollar tree-12 rings only
crispy cream-apantn
sheeps r us-brian


----------



## Admiral Vixen

APAnTN said:


> are you wanting only a front bar or side bar too


Not sure just yet!!! Still waiting for my new sight and scope. Then I will have to make up my mind. I took my pink DOA and Toby's red one together with my aluminum weights. It sounds *******. lol Thanks Mark I will keep you posted. I don't even know what bow I am going to use yet. Just like a women I can't make up my mind. James do not comment on that last statement!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> dang now we have
> hair club for men-hoyt68
> dollar tree-12 rings only
> crispy cream-apantn
> sheeps r us-brian



OK there Mr. BUCKET BOY!!! Dollar Tree...OH Yeah, I grew a few Crispies last year!! More to come this year!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Not sure just yet!!! Still waiting for my new sight and scope. Then I will have to make up my mind. I took my pink DOA and Toby's red one together with my aluminum weights. It sounds *******. lol Thanks Mark I will keep you posted. I don't even know what bow I am going to use yet. Just like a women I can't make up my mind. James do not comment on that last statement!!!



You know he will........................


----------



## HOYT68

ttt for MR. GOODYEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> OK there Mr. BUCKET BOY!!! Dollar Tree...OH Yeah, I grew a few Crispies last year!! More to come this year!!!


Boy it was a sad day when I heard you asked dollar general to be one of your sponsors.


----------



## HOYT68

Ttt for the gut [ you know what i mean buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol]


----------



## APAnTN

HOYT68 said:


> Ttt for the gut [ you know what i mean buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol]


you can call me gut shot but ill call you no shot


----------



## ChaseK

Anybody gonna be shooting this weekend?

Me an fellow staffer 08toxicshooter are headed to Santee, SC for a 3D shoot Sunday. Anybody live close by?


----------



## wisesteve

Got my ASA booklet last week and will be trying my hand at it again this year. Bow Novice again, until I get this yardage estimating down a little better. I'm going to try Paris and of course Metropolis. Might even make the week out of Metro shoot. What is everyone else going to be doing?


----------



## 12 rings only

wisesteve said:


> Got my ASA booklet last week and will be trying my hand at it again this year. Bow Novice again, until I get this yardage estimating down a little better. I'm going to try Paris and of course Metropolis. Might even make the week out of Metro shoot. What is everyone else going to be doing?



I'll be at the London shoot for sure...work gets in the way of alot of the ASA's for me.


----------



## bowman_77

Hey guys how is everyone. I havnt been on here much lately, been working alot.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

weeeeee weee weeeeeee :flypig:


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> weeeeee weee weeeeeee :flypig:



You made it all the way home!! Just Kiddin Kimmi!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Hey guys how is everyone. I havnt been on here much lately, been working alot.


Good Joe!! LOTS of over time for me lately!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

Hanging out and plowing snow.:vom:
I did learn something today though. Mark's stabs were on the New Breed bows at the ATA show! :thumb:


----------



## APAnTN

Heck I didn't even know that 



RattleSnake1 said:


> Hanging out and plowing snow.:vom:
> I did learn something today though. Mark's stabs were on the New Breed bows at the ATA show! :thumb:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

where is everyone staying for asa in fla??


----------



## corpralbarn

08toxikshooter said:


> where is everyone staying for asa in fla??


Right at home here in KY. because IM NOT GOING!


----------



## SupermanPeacock

Hey Mark, just wanted to let you know that I got everything set on my bow for this 3D season. Looks great and feels great on the range. Looking forward to seeing you in FL. Let me know if you need any help down there. I should be there about mid day friday. Thanks again.


----------



## ChaseK

08toxikshooter said:


> where is everyone staying for asa in fla??


I reckon I'll go...

Lol

Hope yo Honda with the bent arse wheel makes it all the way there and back!


----------



## HOYT68

Ttt


----------



## treeman65

08toxikshooter said:


> where is everyone staying for asa in fla??


wont make it this year. I am making my final trip to NC for the rest of my stuff tomorrow.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> wont make it this year. I am making my final trip to NC for the rest of my stuff tomorrow.



Be safe James, let us know when you get back home!!


----------



## drockw

Wow it's been a while since I came to this thread. Much the same as it seems I took a bit of a shootin break through November and December to make sure I did well in my calc and engineering classes...

Seems to be the best decision I've ever made bc my lowest 5 spot score in the past month is 300 48x and I've been consistently pulling 54-56's average. 

I also shot my highest x count in a Vegas round but dropped a darn point for a 299 24x. Made a new high last week in the 450 Vegas round with a 447 34x. 

Indoors is going great! I'm hoping I transition into 3d with this momentum as well so maybe if we get together for another smackdown I'll be competitive haha. 

I'm not sure what ASA's I'll shoot as I bought a new motorcycle last month so money isn't great. 

I will be at the indoor nationals as well as the KY state shoot so hopefully I'll see some of you this season. 

Hope all is going well mark and xtreme crew!

Derek


----------



## 08toxikshooter

drockw said:


> Wow it's been a while since I came to this thread. Much the same as it seems I took a bit of a shootin break through November and December to make sure I did well in my calc and engineering classes...
> 
> Seems to be the best decision I've ever made bc my lowest 5 spot score in the past month is 300 48x and I've been consistently pulling 54-56's average.
> 
> I also shot my highest x count in a Vegas round but dropped a darn point for a 299 24x. Made a new high last week in the 450 Vegas round with a 447 34x.
> 
> Indoors is going great! I'm hoping I transition into 3d with this momentum as well so maybe if we get together for another smackdown I'll be competitive haha.
> 
> I'm not sure what ASA's I'll shoot as I bought a new motorcycle last month so money isn't great.
> 
> I will be at the indoor nationals as well as the KY state shoot so hopefully I'll see some of you this season.
> 
> Hope all is going well mark and xtreme crew!
> 
> Derek


good shooting derek def. believe that some time from shooting could help out


----------



## sc4x4truck

free bump for you mark. Stay in touch


----------



## 12 rings only

drockw said:


> Wow it's been a while since I came to this thread. Much the same as it seems I took a bit of a shootin break through November and December to make sure I did well in my calc and engineering classes...
> 
> Seems to be the best decision I've ever made bc my lowest 5 spot score in the past month is 300 48x and I've been consistently pulling 54-56's average.
> 
> I also shot my highest x count in a Vegas round but dropped a darn point for a 299 24x. Made a new high last week in the 450 Vegas round with a 447 34x.
> 
> Indoors is going great! I'm hoping I transition into 3d with this momentum as well so maybe if we get together for another smackdown I'll be competitive haha.
> 
> I'm not sure what ASA's I'll shoot as I bought a new motorcycle last month so money isn't great.
> 
> I will be at the indoor nationals as well as the KY state shoot so hopefully I'll see some of you this season.
> 
> Hope all is going well mark and xtreme crew!
> 
> Derek


Atta boy Derek!! A good indoor season will tun into a great 3D season!!


----------



## Kimberley

Hi everyone. Well send me a request to be your friend because I am no longer Admiral Vixen. lol I retired that girl and upgraded to well just me. Kimberley Thanks kisses to you all.


----------



## 12 rings only

Kimberley said:


> Hi everyone. Well send me a request to be your friend because I am no longer Admiral Vixen. lol I retired that girl and upgraded to well just me. Kimberley Thanks kisses to you all.


I would have but....you beat me to it!!


----------



## Kimberley

Okay I am in the market for a new Stab for my new bow. Will be ordering soon. Thanks for your help Mark.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## Kimberley

:bump:


----------



## treeman65

good luck to everyone in gainesville. I am still bowless and never thought I would go this long without one.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> good luck to everyone in gainesville. I am still bowless and never thought I would go this long without one.


Starting to get an itch that needs scratching James? I think I'd tell PSE where they could shove it making you wait 4 months.:doh:


----------



## ChaseK

Mark is shooting awesome yesterday. He's sittin at even through the unknown side. 

Got a lot of Xtreme shooters competing. 

I'm sittin pretty good for my liking in Novice just hoping to hold it together!


----------



## Kimberley

Good luck Mark!!!

Wake up James.....Come over to the New Breed. We need a mouth like yours to spice it up. imp2::rofl::hail::cell:


----------



## 12 rings only

Kimberley said:


> Good luck Mark!!!
> 
> Wake up James.....Come over to the New Breed. We need a mouth like yours to spice it up. imp2::rofl::hail::cell:


I'm awarding you my dear..."The Post of The DAY!!!" :wink:


----------



## APAnTN

He was getting a used bow. Hrs not waiting on PSE 



RattleSnake1 said:


> Starting to get an itch that needs scratching James? I think I'd tell PSE where they could shove it making you wait 4 months.:doh:


----------



## APAnTN

I was setting in 7th after the first day and the wheel ran off today. In case I haven't told you I hate the upper 12s 



ChaseK said:


> Mark is shooting awesome yesterday. He's sittin at even through the unknown side.
> 
> Got a lot of Xtreme shooters competing.
> 
> I'm sittin pretty good for my liking in Novice just hoping to hold it together!


----------



## ChaseK

APAnTN said:


> I was setting in 7th after the first day and the wheel ran off today. In case I haven't told you I hate the upper 12s


Haha I was having all kinds of trouble gettin arrows to fall into the lower 12s yesterday. Idk what was goin on. It was either too low or in the 10. I had 5 12s sunday but I shoulda had about 3 or 4 more. 

I had 5 straight 8s after being 6 up that killed me. I finished 26th though.


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> He was getting a used bow. Hrs not waiting on PSE


never got the paypal info i needed Plus I did order a 2011 so I would have one for hunting and one for 3d and was told not till march


----------



## Kimberley

Mark

I am not trying to put you off here but I have to wait till the darn GOVERMENT sends me my refund. Funny how they can mess with your money when they owe you. lol Good shooting...

Treeman you missed it completely...lol

Thanks for the Post of the Day Award Tom.

BTW....Ben is a Has Ben......Rogersland Now.....The trophy is coming Home!!!! WTG Green and Gold. Toby and I watched them for the first time this year!!!! NO, but we did win alittle cash I am told.


----------



## treeman65

Kimberley said:


> Mark
> 
> I am not trying to put you off here but I have to wait till the darn GOVERMENT sends me my refund. Funny how they can mess with your money when they owe you. lol Good shooting...
> 
> Treeman you missed it completely...lol
> 
> Thanks for the Post of the Day Award Tom.
> 
> BTW....Ben is a Has Ben......Rogersland Now.....The trophy is coming Home!!!! WTG Green and Gold. Toby and I watched them for the first time this year!!!! NO, but we did win alittle cash I am told.


nope I didnt miss it, I gotcha:wink:


----------



## Kimberley

lol.... How come so humble today James??


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> never got the paypal info i needed Plus I did order a 2011 so I would have one for hunting and one for 3d and was told not till march


I tried calling you and texting you. I should have thought of sending you a pm. Thats the bad thing about being wrong handed no company cuts the risers until late.


----------



## APAnTN

Kimberley said:


> Mark
> 
> I am not trying to put you off here but I have to wait till the darn GOVERMENT sends me my refund. Funny how they can mess with your money when they owe you. lol Good shooting...
> 
> Treeman you missed it completely...lol
> 
> Thanks for the Post of the Day Award Tom.
> 
> BTW....Ben is a Has Ben......Rogersland Now.....The trophy is coming Home!!!! WTG Green and Gold. Toby and I watched them for the first time this year!!!! NO, but we did win alittle cash I am told.


let me know when you are ready and ill get you fixed up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

APAnTN said:


> I was setting in 7th after the first day and the wheel ran off today. In case I haven't told you I hate the upper 12s


i hate upper twelves to 
i hate known yardage even more especially after sunday


----------



## treeman65

Kimberley said:


> lol.... How come so humble today James??


----------



## Kimberley

Thanks Mark

I feel the love.....lol James did you get all moved into your new place?


----------



## treeman65

Kimberley said:


> Thanks Mark
> 
> I feel the love.....lol James did you get all moved into your new place?


tonight is my last night of work in NC then I start friday morning in PA.I do have everything moved just have not unpacked much guess I need to stay away from the snowmobile long enough.


----------



## Kimberley

treeman65 said:


> tonight is my last night of work in NC then I start friday morning in PA.I do have everything moved just have not unpacked much guess I need to stay away from the snowmobile long enough.


The unpacking can wait!!! When you have snow you gatta play!!! I am staying home from work today we are suppose to have below zero temps and whatever windchills. Don't want to blow a hydro line or something. lol


----------



## ChaseK

Mark I want one of those shooter shirts. Holler at me if you get somethin worked out to where we can order one!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Hey Mark, get a hold of me. Got a great design for a stabilizer. :wink: Do you need the design in a CAD program? WAZ UP EVERYONE!


----------



## Kimberley

Beetle dude! 

Hey everyone it is the weekend whooopeeeee

lol didn't realize it but our Capitol has a sky cam and the boss can watch me all day!!!! OMG:mg:


----------



## ChaseK

Kimberley said:


> Beetle dude!
> 
> Hey everyone it is the weekend whooopeeeee
> 
> lol didn't realize it but our Capitol has a sky cam and the boss can watch me all day!!!! OMG:mg:


I know the feeling!

Got about 20 cameras across the island where I work. Constantly being watched. Heck I was on my phone yesterday in an area where that's a no no with no one around but somehow I got tattled on lol. Oh well shouldn't have been on my phone anyways I reckon haha.


----------



## Kimberley

ChaseK

Show pics of your bow with your stab!!!

Thanks


----------



## ChaseK

Kimberley said:


> ChaseK
> 
> Show pics of your bow with your stab!!!
> 
> Thanks


Which one?

Shootin Xtremes on both. 

Well, I will be when I get the Ret all set up. Gonna do that this evenin after work. It'll have a Trophy Ridge Alpha V5, NAP Apache, 12" Xtreme Flatliner, and set at 28.5"/65lbs.


----------



## Kimberley

Want to see the Skullz


----------



## Kimberley

Happy Valentines Day Guys....


----------



## APAnTN

Kimberley said:


> Happy Valentines Day Guys....


same to you kim


----------



## APAnTN

heres a picture of the shirt I had designed. What do you guys think


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

APAnTN said:


> heres a picture of the shirt I had designed. What do you guys think


Cool Shirt, I really like the carbon fiber background !!


----------



## bowman_77

sweet looking shirt Mark.


----------



## TN- archerychic

Love the shirt!!!


----------



## ChaseK

^ Looks even better in person. Pretty sweet!


----------



## Kimberley

Mark

That shirt looks hot. Do you have the eps file they used to put that on the shirt? 

HOW MUCH FOR THE Shirts?

We want 2.


----------



## Kimberley

Hi Joe


----------



## bowman_77

Kimberley said:


> Hi Joe


hey sunshine!


----------



## APAnTN

Kimberley said:


> Mark
> 
> That shirt looks hot. Do you have the eps file they used to put that on the shirt?
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THE Shirts?
> 
> We want 2.


Ill have to check to see how my files are formatted If im not mistaking they had to change them to use them. They told me they need a vector file to do them. Im fixing to try to get a order of them together and hopefully I can drop the price a little bit. As of now they are 89 and the red can be changed to any color you want

thanks Mark


----------



## Kimberley

Pink? Finally got my MAC rules for 2011 and Hunter Class you can only have a 12 inch stab...That stinks. But, they did add 6 inches to the sight this year. Oh well.


----------



## APAnTN

Pink won't be a problem 



Kimberley said:


> Pink? Finally got my MAC rules for 2011 and Hunter Class you can only have a 12 inch stab...That stinks. But, they did add 6 inches to the sight this year. Oh well.


----------



## fishcatcher

hey folks. how you all been. Mark that shirt is cool.


----------



## Kimberley

Hey Fish where you been? Bout time you got out and played.....Must be hibernating with the ground hog?

Happy Birthday Rattlesnake ccasion13:U

Mark, Pink will be awesome. lol if you are a girl.


----------



## Mobucks_08

Danny here from lake of the Ozarks mo


----------



## RattleSnake1

Mobucks_08 said:


> Danny here from lake of the Ozarks mo


Welcome to the team Danny; you made an excellent choice in your new stab/s.:thumb:


----------



## Kimberley

Welcome Danny of the Ozarks....:hello2:


----------



## fishcatcher

i been out ice fishing where else. how is everyone doing?


----------



## 12 rings only

Toby, hope your having a good one!!:darkbeer:
Danny, welcome to the team!!:thumbs_up
Fish................You need not hide out for so long!!


----------



## fishcatcher

lol i was not hiding out i was on sabatical on the lake chasing walleyes and crappies. i did got a muskie though the ice last month. about a 38 incher. that was fun. four pound test line too.


----------



## fishcatcher

well i'm tire of all the snow we are having this year here agrrrrrr.


----------



## spot&dot

Are staff applications still being taken? I just tried a buddy's xtreme and I was very impressed.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> well i'm tire of all the snow we are having this year here agrrrrrr.


snow is awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fishcatcher

yea sure James if you get them once in awhile but heck we are past 70 inches for the year now. and still got the snowiest month left to go. yea i should move south.


NOT


----------



## wisesteve

Love the shirt Mark. I'll be needing something polo for asa this year. what's the price?


----------



## APAnTN

spot&dot said:


> Are staff applications still being taken? I just tried a buddy's xtreme and I was very impressed.


Im pretty much full for this year but I will be adding more in August and the guys who are currently shooting my product will fill the spots first

thanks



wisesteve said:


> Love the shirt Mark. I'll be needing something polo for asa this year. what's the price?


Steve I wish I could get them cheaper but they are running 89


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> yea sure James if you get them once in awhile but heck we are past 70 inches for the year now. and still got the snowiest month left to go. yea i should move south.
> 
> 
> NOT


I think we have had over 100 inches this year and supposed to get more this week.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER

adam from pa. on board looking forward to a great season with xtreme


----------



## Kimberley

Welcome Adam! lol we just got 12 more inches this week...snow that is James.


----------



## fishcatcher

Kimberley said:


> Welcome Adam! lol we just got 12 more inches this week...snow that is James.


lol yea you better specify that one or James would get it wrong.


----------



## 12 rings only

Welcome Adam!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

treeman65 said:


> I think we have had over 100 inches this year and supposed to get more this week.


that sucks right there im loving our weather 77 degrees flip flops and shorts bass fishing this weekend


----------



## ChaseK

08toxikshooter said:


> that sucks right there im loving our weather 77 degrees flip flops and shorts bass fishing this weekend


Yessir!

Just washed the Jeep in Flip Flops and shorts and I think I got a little sunburn haha. Not rubbing it in or nothin...I'm sure I'll be wishing I was up north come July when the heat indexs hit 115 for a week straight like last year. Haha.


----------



## lefty150

*""New Hotness""*

Hey guys....got me some lettering made up for my stabes and rig!

Let me know what ya think.....


----------



## fishcatcher

looks pretty good.


----------



## lefty150

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

New member to the family...This thing is STOOOOPID FAST!!!! :mg:


----------



## fishcatcher

good looking bow there buddy. and here i though you were a diehard hoyt guy.


----------



## Kimberley

12 rings only said:


> New member to the family...This thing is STOOOOPID FAST!!!! :mg:


:vom: BTW :brick:


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> good looking bow there buddy. and here i though you were a diehard hoyt guy.


Thanks...I still have a Pro Elite!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Kimberley said:


> :vom: BTW :brick:


Girl...aint it past your bedtime?? IF i didn't know better, i'd think Snake is logged in on your acct!!:teeth:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> Thanks...I still have a Pro Elite!!


what happen with the burner?


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> what happen with the burner?


Sold it and bought a Strother Infinity...Killed three deer with it in Ohio, sold it, got the Omen a few days ago and have another Infinity on the way!!


----------



## fishcatcher

lol you are going through bow pretty fast there. i'm gonna make a switch to the darkside pretty soon.


----------



## fishcatcher

just how fast are we talking about here?


----------



## Kimberley

12 rings only said:


> Girl...aint it past your bedtime?? IF i didn't know better, i'd think Snake is logged in on your acct!!:teeth:


NO...I keep really weird hours now days...lol


----------



## 12 rings only

Kimberley said:


> NO...I keep really weird hours now days...lol


By the way...I never cracked any on your alls BT's!!


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> just how fast are we talking about here?


I'll run it through the chrono Sun or Mon to know for sure...it will be a bunch for sure!!:bolt::jaw::scared:


----------



## fishcatcher

12 rings only said:


> I'll run it through the chrono Sun or Mon to know for sure...it will be a bunch for sure!!:bolt::jaw::scared:


is it faster than your burner? and yep i'm getting a sedan bow compared to your omen or old burner. older monster 6. ya i know the dark side. hush don't tell Joe.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> By the way...I never cracked any on your alls BT's!!


as if you are smart enough to crack on anything.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> is it faster than your burner? and yep i'm getting a sedan bow compared to your omen or old burner. older monster 6. ya i know the dark side. hush don't tell Joe.


Even though my Burner was tweaaked to it;s max...YES it's gonna smoke it on less draw weight!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> as if you are smart enough to crack on anything.


Oh yeah...CATCH!!!!!!! :brick::uzi:


----------



## fishcatcher

ok Tom how fast was the burner again. and you are saying this omen is faster at lighter poundages too. dang.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> ok Tom how fast was the burner again. and you are saying this omen is faster at lighter poundages too. dang.



29.5 DL, 66 lbs, 330 grain arrow @ 351 fps...The Omen has shot a 325 grain arrow on 65 lbs @ 361 fps...same DL!


----------



## fishcatcher

dang that is smoking fast for sure. i'm still in the slow bow section lol. heck i was pretty happy with my athen shooting 307 fps. 60# at 28 dl oh 317 grains arrow.


----------



## fishcatcher

oh are you still shooting victory x-ringer?


----------



## 12 rings only

X-Killers for spots and 3D, Nano Forces for hunting.


----------



## Kimberley

AHHH.... Good Morning. Mark I am ready for my 24inch XL and 12inch XL back bar to the right? with the v thing. I think. I know this just doesn't sound good. James do not go there!!! :smile: pm me and I will paypal you asap..Thanks.


----------



## Kimberley

wake up Xtreme....lol


----------



## treeman65

Kimberley said:


> wake up Xtreme....lol


whats going on goober


----------



## treeman65

PAFD ARCHER said:


> adam from pa. on board looking forward to a great season with xtreme


if I ever get my new bow we will have to shoot sometime. I am not too far from you


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> lol i was not hiding out i was on sabatical on the lake chasing walleyes and crappies. i did got a muskie though the ice last month. about a 38 incher. that was fun. four pound test line too.


we need to talk some fishing now that I am back in a hot spot for walleye and steelhead.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> we need to talk some fishing now that I am back in a hot spot for walleye and steelhead.


Boneheads catching Steelheads? Wow thats a new twist on things. You got a dang number I can reach you at now?


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> we need to talk some fishing now that I am back in a hot spot for walleye and steelhead.


told you before James come out anytime. right now i'm just chasing crappies through the ice. our walleyes season is close for now. i did get my monster 6 in yesterday. can't wait to see what it will do.


----------



## treeman65

fishcatcher said:


> told you before James come out anytime. right now i'm just chasing crappies through the ice. our walleyes season is close for now. i did get my monster 6 in yesterday. can't wait to see what it will do.


well we might be able to trade off comes I am in a great spot for walleyes.


----------



## Kimberley

treeman65 said:


> well we might be able to trade off comes I am in a great spot for walleyes.


PA fisheree?????

Gorilla bar not v thing...lol


----------



## fishcatcher

treeman65 said:


> well we might be able to trade off comes I am in a great spot for walleyes.





Kimberley said:


> PA fisheree?????
> 
> Gorilla bar not v thing...lol


lol like Kim say walleyes in pa. more known for their trout. jk now James. i know there are wally there too.


----------



## rodneyroberts32

Hey all been a while since I have posted on here. Been shooting a local indoor and we finished last night. I came in second place and missed 1st by 4 points. Had to be the equipment. Mark has some of the best stabilizers out there.


----------



## bowman_77

fish is getting a M6.....:mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> fish is getting a M6.....:mg:



Little feller better be careful...he might shoot himself through the M6!!


----------



## fishcatcher

bowman_77 said:


> fish is getting a M6.....:mg:





12 rings only said:


> Little feller better be careful...he might shoot himself through the M6!!


Yep i got it yesterday. now i got to set her up and see what all the hype is about. oh Tom thanks alot buddy. lol


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Little feller better be careful...he might shoot himself through the M6!!


lol


----------



## lefty150

ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1

How did ya do in LA Mark?


----------



## APAnTN

I wasnt able to make it to LA this go around but Team Xtreme had a great showing. We had a fourth place finish in the mens pro class and a 2nd,3rd,4th & 5th in semi pro.


----------



## fishcatcher

it got three of them


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> I wasnt able to make it to LA this go around but Team Xtreme had a great showing. We had a fourth place finish in the mens pro class and a 2nd,3rd,4th & 5th in semi pro.



Not a bad showing!!


----------



## fishcatcher

back up top


----------



## arrow spitter

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Today i stopped by and seen Mark to pick up a hunting stab for the Omen. After some testing, i went with another 10 inch Pro-XL just like the one on my Infinity. After that was taken care of, i thought i'd take a run through the chrono. Then Omen is set at 61 lbs, 29 inch cam and shot a 306 grain arrow 364!! :mg:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> today i stopped by and seen mark to pick up a hunting stab for the omen. After some testing, i went with another 10 inch pro-xl just like the one on my infinity. After that was taken care of, i thought i'd take a run through the chrono. Then omen is set at 61 lbs, 29 inch cam and shot a 306 grain arrow 364!! :mg:


so now you will not only miss but youwill miss fast.


----------



## bowman_77

Mark I got the back bar, it looks great and I'll post pics later. thanks again


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> so now you will not only miss but youwill miss fast.


that bow surprised me on the speed for sure


bowman_77 said:


> Mark I got the back bar, it looks great and I'll post pics later. thanks again


good deal what do you think about the countdown system?


----------



## Kimberley

fishcatcher said:


> lol like Kim say walleyes in pa. more known for their trout. jk now James. i know there are wally there too.


lol I grew up with a fish farmer, he was the top producer of coho salmon is the state of Wisconsin. Proud to say that was my Dad. Yes I know a little about fish...lol Trout, sturgeon. walleye, bass, trout;( brown and rainbow ) just to name a few to say the least. Pan fish, sunfish, blugills my favorite PERCH (baby walleye) yummy!!

Hoping Mark made a big catch on some carbon rodeyes! lol


----------



## pse bow master

bowman_77 said:


> Ok here it is the 2010 Official Xtreme Stabilization Shooting Staff Thread.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you gays and gals.
> 
> Joe from Thomson,Ga


Why did you put GAYS and gals


----------



## APAnTN

pse bow master said:


> Why did you put GAYS and gals


I would go out on a limb and say that is a misspelling


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> so now you will not only miss but youwill miss fast.


I'm hoping the turbulance off the arrow will knock em down...then i'll have an easy shot!!


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> that bow surprised me on the speed for sure



Did you ever tell Jr?


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> good deal what do you think about the countdown system?


two words......love it. When out this morning and shot my 1st shoot of the year and shot 12 up...... so needless to say I like it...


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> two words......love it. When out this morning and shot my 1st shoot of the year and shot 12 up...... so needless to say I like it...



Nice shooting Joe!! What bow did you shoot today??


----------



## fishcatcher

nice shooting Joe. i shot the monster today through the chrono and i got 329 out of it. 60# at 28 dl. 317 grains arrow. that was pretty enough for me.


----------



## 12 rings only

fishcatcher said:


> nice shooting Joe. i shot the monster today through the chrono and i got 329 out of it. 60# at 28 dl. 317 grains arrow. that was pretty enough for me.


Not bad Fish!!


----------



## ChaseK

Thanks to 08toxicshooter my Swat will now have Elite Rev cams an some custom strings an cables. We put the cams on last night an were able to get it close with a diff string and stock cables just to get it shooting. OMG! This things gonna IBO around 330-335! 6.5" bh, 33.35" ata, and 68-70lb max lbs. It holds an draws like an elite or Strother an looks freakin awesome!

I'll update y'all when we get it buttoned up. Might just be a good huntin bow! Def like it better already over stock swat cams.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> Nice shooting Joe!! What bow did you shoot today??


Vendetta XL


----------



## ChaseK

Did a little shed huntin here at work this mornin. These 3 came from about 2 acres I covered. Got plenty left if I get a chance. 

Pretty big deer for SE coastal Ga!










Few deer too:










Not uncommon to see 30-50 a morning. During the rut they're everywhere! Perks of the job I reckon. Can't hunt em though..freakin federally protected deer...


----------



## ChaseK

One more:


----------



## lefty150

Went out yesterday for another shoot and brought home 1st....wasnt the greatest day for shooting but i guess everyone else struggled a bit as well!

Still lovin and rockin the Xtreme Stabes....had a guy at the shoot thinkin about some stingers but was a little disappointed in the price, so i told him about Mark and Xtreme and he was blown away about the price difference and how well they r built and look! He checked out my setup and said "I will be giving him a call!"


----------



## ChaseK

Back up fer Xtreme!


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice sheds there Chase!! Great job on the shooting and referal lefty!! It's not to hard to sell them on Marks stabs when they see how well they are built!!


----------



## lefty150

No sir it is not and thank you.


----------



## fishcatcher

back up top


----------



## arrow spitter

Back to the top for top of the line Stabs!


----------



## 12 rings only

arrow spitter said:


> Back to the top for top of the line Stabs!


That's right!!!!!


----------



## lefty150

up

up

up


----------



## Kimberley

I am wishing for a new stab!!!!!!


----------



## APAnTN

Kimberley said:


> I am wishing for a new stab!!!!!!


your wish will come true very soon lol the carbon is in transit


----------



## 12 rings only

Rock it to the top!!


----------



## Kimberley

ttt


----------



## RattleSnake1

Kimberley said:


> I am wishing for a new stab!!!!!!





APAnTN said:


> your wish will come true very soon lol the carbon is in transit


Good thing Mark! She has a tendency to get a little cranky when she wants something NOW!:mg: :zip: You know how girls are...no patience at all. :teeth:


----------



## Kimberley

I have been good


----------



## APAnTN

I can tell you she isn't any more impatient than me when it come to waiting. I'm so aggravated over this delay on my carbon that o can't see straight. 




RattleSnake1 said:


> Good thing Mark! She has a tendency to get a little cranky when she wants something NOW!:mg: :zip: You know how girls are...no patience at all. :teeth:


----------



## RattleSnake1

Kimberley said:


> I have been good


That's true! At least you didn't throw a brick at Mark to get his attention.:mg: :chortle:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey it happens Mark. These stabs are well worth the wait as everyone on here knows though.


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> That's true! At least you didn't throw a brick at Mark to get his attention.:mg: :chortle:


I dont think that would have helped maybe throw one at the carbon supplier lol


----------



## wisesteve

Hey Mark I'm sending you a pm concerning a shirt.


----------



## lefty150

ttt


----------



## lefty150

no need to b on page 2...lets get it back up where it belongs!!!


----------



## Kimberley

carbon supplier :brick:


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Mark, the new bars got here today. I must say, they look great. I will put them thru some paces tomorrow at a ASA state qualifier.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Mark, the new bars got here today. I must say, they look great. I will put them thru some paces tomorrow at a ASA state qualifier.


boy give me a call I work days now. I missed the podeum by one stop this weekend and it was not with a bow.


----------



## APAnTN

What's up James what was you doing when you missed the podium. Are you going to shoot any ASA's



treeman65 said:


> boy give me a call I work days now. I missed the podeum by one stop this weekend and it was not with a bow.


----------



## treeman65

I am hoping to make ky and possibLE metro. I will also be at IBO triple crown and worlds. I tried out snocross yesterday and had a blast.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Mark, took 1st in Local shoot and !st in ASA State Qualifier this weekend with them. These things are SOLID.


----------



## Kimberley

CowboyJunkie said:


> Mark, took 1st in Local shoot and !st in ASA State Qualifier this weekend with them. These things are SOLID.


Good Job CowboyJunkie

Mark My stabs are great how do I put them on......


----------



## fishcatcher

CowboyJunkie said:


> Mark, took 1st in Local shoot and !st in ASA State Qualifier this weekend with them. These things are SOLID.


good shooing there. congrat cowboy


----------



## gruen99sg

Hi anyone
Steve here from illinois


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Thanks guys and gals. Great stabs made aiming easier and the 12's just came naturally!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Thanks guys and gals. Great stabs made aiming easier and the 12's just came naturally!


good shooting brian and THANKS for the call


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I tried. TWICE. Voicemail both times. sheesh!


----------



## 12 rings only

gruen99sg said:


> Hi anyone
> Steve here from illinois


Hello Steve from Illinios!! Tom here in Tn.


----------



## ChaseK

My 12" Flatliner and Maitland Retribution are one amazing combination. 

If I do my job you're liable to see my name pretty high on the list in Augusta! Hopefully...lol


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Thanks guys and gals. Great stabs made aiming easier and the 12's just came naturally!


 ATTA Boy Brian!!


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good shooting brian and THANKS for the call





CowboyJunkie said:


> I tried. TWICE. Voicemail both times. sheesh!



Boys...don't make me put you in TIMEOUT!!!!!!!!!:set1_punch::brick:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good shooting brian and THANKS for the call





ChaseK said:


> My 12" Flatliner and Maitland Retribution are one amazing combination.
> 
> If I do my job you're liable to see my name pretty high on the list in Augusta! Hopefully...lol



Good to hear Chase!! Marks stabs make a great addition to any bow!! Hey, have you found any more sheds at work lately??


----------



## ChaseK

12 rings only said:


> Good to hear Chase!! Marks stabs make a great addition to any bow!! Hey, have you found any more sheds at work lately??


Yeip they sure do man. My Swat is impressing me with the new cams I put on it haha. 


Yeah found a big 3 point side. Bout 5" brows and good 2s. Prolly 2 year old deer. And found a skull of a 5 point that wasn't bad. Need to go case the other part of the island. I'm sure there's plenty more.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Boys...don't make me put you in TIMEOUT!!!!!!!!!:set1_punch::brick:


go suck wind you fruitloop


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> go suck wind you fruitloop



What ever you say...PUDDING POP~~


----------



## ChaseK

treeman65 said:


> go suck wind you fruitloop





12 rings only said:


> What ever you say...PUDDING POP~~


Yall are cute.


----------



## roybivins

Hi guys, Jeff here from KY. TTT for some great stabs!!


----------



## 12 rings only

ChaseK said:


> Yall are cute.




Spend a weekend at an ASA with him and you will understand...he has bad habits!! lol


----------



## 12 rings only

roybivins said:


> Hi guys, Jeff here from KY. TTT for some great stabs!!



Hello Jeff, there's one LADY here too.!! She'll let you know who she is.


----------



## ChaseK

Nah I'm good...Lol

Speakin of which though who's all comin to Augusta? An where y'all stayin?


----------



## 12 rings only

I'm doing good to make a local shoot the way work is right now.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I will be in Augusta.Staying at the Country Inn & Suites


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> Spend a weekend at an ASA with him and you will understand...he has bad habits!! lol


Agreed Tom. And will get you in some trouble if ya dont watch it.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Agreed Tom. And will get you in some trouble if ya dont watch it.


like you need help getting into trouble.


----------



## treeman65

ChaseK said:


> Nah I'm good...Lol
> 
> Speakin of which though who's all comin to Augusta? An where y'all stayin?


I was planning on it but no bow yet plus I have to be in buffalo that saturday morning.


----------



## treeman65

ChaseK said:


> Yall are cute.


stop you ****.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Spend a weekend at an ASA with him and you will understand...he has bad habits!! lol


Yeah but have you noticed there is no smackdown or smack talk without me. She wants for us to go to some shoots but I am get ready to totally redo our kitchen.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> Yeah but have you noticed there is no smackdown or smack talk without me. She wants for us to go to some shoots but I am get ready to totally redo our kitchen.


You are good at the smack TALK lol sounds like you have a long honey do list


----------



## 12 rings only

APAnTN said:


> You are good at the smack TALK lol sounds like you have a long honey do list


Well said....


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> I was planning on it but no bow yet plus I have to be in buffalo that saturday morning.


what your not coming to augusta....WTH man


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> what your not coming to augusta....WTH man


not this year i have to take her to the airport that saturday morning. I will miss hanging out with you tho.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

He's scared Joe, thats all it is:shade:


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> He's scared Joe, thats all it is:shade:



That's about how this thread jumped 40 pages last spring...here we go!!


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> He's scared Joe, thats all it is:shade:


 not a chance you sheep humper


----------



## Kimberley

Sheep humping....New xtreme shooters past time?


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> not this year i have to take her to the airport that saturday morning. I will miss hanging out with you tho.


damn bro, going to miss some good times. How about London?


----------



## treeman65

Kimberley said:


> Sheep humping....New xtreme shooters past time?


nope he has done that ever since he could walk


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> damn bro, going to miss some good times. How about London?


we are triing to make London she already had a trip planned and payed for to key west the same weekend as augusta.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> we are triing to make London she already had a trip planned and payed for to key west the same weekend as augusta.


well go ahead and plan and pay for a trip to london and then you will have to go


----------



## bowman_77

APAnTN said:


> well go ahead and plan and pay for a trip to london and then you will have to go


I 2nd that.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> He's scared Joe, thats all it is:shade:


you have know me long enough to know I am not scared of a damn thing. :frusty:


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> well go ahead and plan and pay for a trip to london and then you will have to go


If i do go do I have to pick up the inbred on the way again this year.:mg:


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> If i do go do I have to pick up the inbred on the way again this year.:mg:


Ill not answer that one lol I would think you would come a different way since you are up in PA now


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> you have know me long enough to know I am not scared of a damn thing. :frusty:


True, you proved that with the dog lady in Texas :mg:


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> we are triing to make london she already had a trip planned and payed for to key west the same weekend as augusta.



Well, well, well.


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> If i do go do I have to pick up the inbred on the way again this year.:mg:



You still a sack of...................................!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

treeman65 said:


> If i do go do I have to pick up the inbred on the way again this year.:mg:


Looks like i'll have to make that stop.


----------



## bowman_77

12 rings only said:


> You still a sack of...................................!!!!


lol


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Looks like i'll have to make that stop.



If work doesn't calm down, i may not be going anywhere.....


----------



## Kimberley

:grouphug:


----------



## ChaseK

treeman65 said:


> we are triing to make London she already had a trip planned and payed for to key west the same weekend as augusta.


We don't wanna hear it...you just wanna get spanked.


----------



## ChaseK

Kimberley said:


> Sheep humping....New xtreme shooters past time?


What has this thread come to?!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

ChaseK said:


> What has this thread come to?!


Ya'll that has been a running joke since Hattiesburg 2009. The only sheep humping was James with the Corsican Ram on the Simms Range!


----------



## treeman65

ChaseK said:


> We don't wanna hear it...you just wanna get spanked.


pervert you need to quit peeking in people bedroom windows..:embara:


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> If work doesn't calm down, i may not be going anywhere.....


you and your excuses you need to grow a set.


----------



## treeman65

ChaseK said:


> What has this thread come to?!


oh crap I forgot we are supposed to keep it g rated for you little teenagers.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> Looks like i'll have to make that stop.


 dont say I didnt warn you.


----------



## ChaseK

CowboyJunkie said:


> Ya'll that has been a running joke since Hattiesburg 2009. The only sheep humping was James with the Corsican Ram on the Simms Range!


That's odd...


----------



## ChaseK

treeman65 said:


> oh crap I forgot we are supposed to keep it g rated for you little teenagers.


Hey I'm very mature for my age thank you! And that's a very sensitive subject for me...gahh....


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> you and your excuses you need to grow a set.


It won't be as fun beating you in the smackdown this year using the same brand of bow...Yeah it will!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Looks like i'll have to make that stop.



You go through Knoxville...that's 55 miles away from the shoot from me.


----------



## wisesteve

Where did everyone go?:dontknow:


----------



## Kimberley

Mark

My new stab is at the dippers!!!! Can't wait to get her back. I will show pics.

James:brick: lol still waiting at the corner by the mailbox for a release!!!!:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## 12 rings only

Kimberley said:


> Mark
> 
> My new stab is at the dippers!!!! Can't wait to get her back. I will show pics.
> 
> James:brick: lol still waiting at the corner by the mailbox for a release!!!!:rant::rant::rant:




James...you better get it in the mail!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie

12 rings only said:


> James...you better get it in the mail!!!


Tom, he has got to take the apron and kitchen mitt off long enough to get to the post office! give the guy a break. LOL.


----------



## Kimberley

I think she has him handcuffed!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tom, he has got to take the apron and kitchen mitt off long enough to get to the post office! give the guy a break. LOL.



Highly possible!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Kimberley said:


> I think she has him handcuffed!!!




Nah...he would like that WAY TOO MUCH!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

I think James actually has to work now that he's up in PA being on day shift and all. He can't just go hide from everybody now to get on here and smart off.:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think James actually has to work now that he's up in PA being on day shift and all. He can't just go hide from everybody now to get on here and smart off.:chortle:


oh I still find time to hide.I just have been busy with work,home and the gym.We are getting ready to totally remodel the kitchen and now I am hoping to play with the new ride this weekend.


----------



## treeman65

12 rings only said:


> Highly possible!!


go suck a fat one you ****


----------



## ChaseK

Only 8 more straight days of work til I leave for Augusta! 

Hoping to find time to shoot between now an then. 

Still up in the air on which bow to shoot too...


----------



## 12 rings only

Hope everyone has a Happy Easter!!


----------



## bowman_77

Hope everyone had a great Easter.


I went out Saturday and shot a State Qualifier and Won it. Another win for the Xtreme Team. I'll see some of you this weekend. Besafe on the trip down.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Joe, how is the weather looking for Augusta?


----------



## bowman_77

as of now only calling for rain on sunday afternoon. But hey you know the south it will change a 100 times before friday.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I can live with that so long as we dont get hammered like last year. That sucked. 3 targets in and the bottom falls out.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> I can live with that so long as we dont get hammered like last year. That sucked. 3 targets in and the bottom falls out.


good luck in Augusta


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> good luck in Augusta


Wish you was headed down as well James. See all of you Friday


----------



## 12 rings only

treeman65 said:


> good luck in Augusta



Congrats Joe and everybody have a safe trip!!


----------



## treeman65

APAnTN said:


> Wish you was headed down as well James. See all of you Friday


thanks mark. I got some big planning to do for the near future.:smile:


----------



## ChaseK

APAnTN said:


> Wish you was headed down as well James. See all of you Friday


Me and Josh will be down around lunch time Friday to hit the practice ranges and Sims. 

Good luck to yall and Im sure we'll see yall sometime through the weekend.


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> thanks mark. I got some big planning to do for the near future.:smile:


do I hear bells ringing


----------



## RattleSnake1

APAnTN said:


> do I hear bells ringing


I think so! Don't know if he popped the question yet, but I think he has the ring.:mg: :faint:


----------



## APAnTN

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think so! Don't know if he popped the question yet, but I think he has the ring.:mg: :faint:


he has a ring alright a ring in his nose lol


----------



## APAnTN

APAnTN said:


> he has a ring alright a ring in his nose lol


Sorry James I couldnt resist that one


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> I think so! Don't know if he popped the question yet, but I think he has the ring.:mg: :faint:


yep we are planning on either next summer or fall.


----------



## RattleSnake1

treeman65 said:


> yep we are planning on either next summer or fall.


Congrats James!:thumb: You had to relocate to do it, but you finally broke the streak of psychotic ones!:chortle:


----------



## treeman65

RattleSnake1 said:


> Congrats James!:thumb: You had to relocate to do it, but you finally broke the streak of psychotic ones!:chortle:


thanks toby we have been friends since high school plus I am good friends with her family.All I can say is things could not be better.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

treeman65 said:


> thanks toby we have been friends since high school plus I am good friends with her family.All I can say is things could not be better.


Glad to hear it bro. so when are invitations going to be ready?


----------



## ChaseK

Congrats James! Def do it in the summer. Who wants an anniversary durin deer season?!

Lol


----------



## APAnTN

treeman65 said:


> thanks toby we have been friends since high school plus I am good friends with her family.All I can say is things could not be better.


Congrats James I'm glad things are going good for you two


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Glad to hear it bro. so when are invitations going to be ready?


not sure but I will hit you up for you address give me a call this weekend and let me know how you are doing in augusta


----------



## bowman_77

Congrats James....I guess. Lol....JK buddy.


Hope everyone has a safe trip down to augusta. The rain should be outa here by this afternoon. I hope.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Hey guys, good morning and I hope everyone stayed safe thru-out these storms. I am also going to ask for prayers for all of our friends in N Alabama, Georgia, and other hard hit areas. We are still waiting to hear from friends in Tuscaloosa with no word yet. Any thoughts and prayers are needed and appreciated guys.


----------



## treeman65

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey guys, good morning and I hope everyone stayed safe thru-out these storms. I am also going to ask for prayers for all of our friends in N Alabama, Georgia, and other hard hit areas. We are still waiting to hear from friends in Tuscaloosa with no word yet. Any thoughts and prayers are needed and appreciated guys.


prayers sent brian give me a call when you get a chance I got a new phone and lost your number


----------



## bowman_77

The sun is shining looks like its going to be a nice weekend to shoot up some foam.


----------



## treeman65

bowman_77 said:


> The sun is shining looks like its going to be a nice weekend to shoot up some foam.


shoot good buddy and let me know how the weekend goes


----------



## 12 rings only

RattleSnake1 said:


> Congrats James!:thumb: You had to relocate to do it, but you finally broke the streak of psychotic ones!:chortle:




Atta boy James!! Glad you found a keeper!!


----------



## 12 rings only

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey guys, good morning and I hope everyone stayed safe thru-out these storms. I am also going to ask for prayers for all of our friends in N Alabama, Georgia, and other hard hit areas. We are still waiting to hear from friends in Tuscaloosa with no word yet. Any thoughts and prayers are needed and appreciated guys.



Prayers sent bud. Glad all is well with you and hopefully good word will come soon!!


----------



## Kimberley

So how is everyone doing at augusta? Good luck to you all.

James, we want invites to the royal wedding!!!! Congrats and stay out of the pizza huts. lol

Prayers for all the people hit by the storms. very sad indeed.

Gettem' Mark


----------



## 12 rings only

Hoping all shot well in Augusta and a safe trip home!!


----------



## ChaseK

Shot even in Novice...

If I had shot that in Gainesville Id a been top 20 or less. In Augusta it was barely good enough for top 50 lol.

I was freakin 18 up thru 7 targets on the 2nd round yesterday with 3 14s and 2 12s...then had a run of straight 8s...kept chasng the freaking 14s then tried to catch a high12 and pulled it. Made 2 back up and stayed inside the 10 ring to end up 8 up. but was that much down with a durn 5 on the 2nd to last the 1st round. If I coulda kept it up an shot well yesterday morning Id a been in top 15...

there were some hardcore sandbaggers in my class this weekend. 44 up won it.. With 3 or 4 over 25 up. Thats nuts. One guy was 24ish up on the 2nd round an clean missed a target otherwise he woulda won it with over 50 up for the weekend.

Prolly going to Open C next year though.

Mark how'd you end up? Saw you in passing Friday but didnt get to say hey...


----------



## CowboyJunkie

I shot even for the weekend in K45. If I could have pulled my head out of my rear and shot the first day like I did the second I could have finished top 20 easily. I was 8 up 10 targets in and then got greedy and was 1/4" to 1/8" out of friggin 14's. Shot 4 down with 8 bonus rings on day one and 4 up with 3 bonus rings on day 2.


----------



## APAnTN

ChaseK said:


> Shot even in Novice...
> 
> If I had shot that in Gainesville Id a been top 20 or less. In Augusta it was barely good enough for top 50 lol.
> 
> I was freakin 18 up thru 7 targets on the 2nd round yesterday with 3 14s and 2 12s...then had a run of straight 8s...kept chasng the freaking 14s then tried to catch a high12 and pulled it. Made 2 back up and stayed inside the 10 ring to end up 8 up. but was that much down with a durn 5 on the 2nd to last the 1st round. If I coulda kept it up an shot well yesterday morning Id a been in top 15...
> 
> there were some hardcore sandbaggers in my class this weekend. 44 up won it.. With 3 or 4 over 25 up. Thats nuts. One guy was 24ish up on the 2nd round an clean missed a target otherwise he woulda won it with over 50 up for the weekend.
> 
> Prolly going to Open C next year though.
> 
> Mark how'd you end up? Saw you in passing Friday but didnt get to say hey...


I ended up CHOKING on sunday. I probably shot the bow better on Saturday than I ever have. I had 2 targets fool me bad on yardage and both arrows landed for 5's. I managed to dig and got back to 4up. I found out later that 6up was leading, then the what if started ( and thats not good for me ) so needless to say I just blew up on Sunday. Oh well I still had a great time and my son did as well he shot his first ever ASA and had a blast.I hope everyone else had a great time and a safe trip home


----------



## ChaseK

Couple snapshots from Augusta. 




















































Cool shot. I knocked the guys blazer off an stuck it in the 12 ring at 30 yards haha. He gave me the vane as a souvenir. Lol









Team Shoot.


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice pics Chase...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good shooting guys i shot one up for the weekend had one target i miss judged bad had it right the first time second guessed it and moved it three less yards shot a 5 only shot one up on unknown and even on known bounced around on known from 2 down to 2 up all day overall was very happy with what i shot shot 2 up on sims and shot 4 up in the team shoot so good weekend all around


----------



## 08toxikshooter

Mine and Chases bow
Exceed and Frankenstein Bowtech Swat


----------



## 12 rings only

Good looking bows


----------



## bowman_77

Alright guys let's get a head count. Who all going to London KY.

James y'all still coming. Hoe about you Tom are going to beable to make it. 

I booked my room on saturday and that was Hell. Everything is full or dang near it.


----------



## teamridgeline

Just wanted to say thanks for supporting Team Ridgeline Outdoors. We had a great year so for with our turkey hunts, we hope to have killer dvd out soon.


----------



## bowman_77

Wake Up you folks.


----------



## RattleSnake1

bowman_77 said:


> Wake Up you folks.


Some of us never sleep Joe!:brick: :nyah:


----------



## 12 rings only

bowman_77 said:


> Alright guys let's get a head count. Who all going to London KY.
> 
> James y'all still coming. Hoe about you Tom are going to beable to make it.
> 
> I booked my room on saturday and that was Hell. Everything is full or dang near it.



I'm out this year...among other things, the wife had surgery and hasn't recovered as fast as hoped. Shes ok, just behind on where she should be by now.:sad:


----------



## wisesteve

bowman_77 said:


> Alright guys let's get a head count. Who all going to London KY.
> 
> James y'all still coming. Hoe about you Tom are going to beable to make it.
> 
> I booked my room on saturday and that was Hell. Everything is full or dang near it.


Not London, but full on, all week at Metropolis. Praciticing up, although just in novice.


----------



## wisesteve

bttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Hope everyone has had a great holiday weekend!!


----------



## Kimberley

Hey everybody!!


----------



## RattleSnake1

*Whole lot of Stabilization goin on...*

There's a whole lot of Xtreme Stabilization goin on in this bunch!:teeth: Mine and Kim's target rigs with her Pro XL's having been dipped to match her bow, and of course our hunting rigs as well as my brother's bow with Kim's featuring a D.O.A. as well as my brother's, and mine with an X3 with D.O.A. head.:thumb:









Good luck Mark, Joe, and all Xtremers headed to London this weekend!:shade:


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks Toby we pulled in to london about 4 and done a lil shooting, will be back at'em in the morning.


----------



## bowman_77

Had a good day today. We tied for 2nd on the team shoot and I shot 11 up on the sins course. Just hope I can keep this pace up.


----------



## ChaseK

Good luck to all in London!


----------



## 12 rings only

Looks like Team Xtreme done well in London this year!!


----------



## APAnTN

12 rings only said:


> Looks like Team Xtreme done well in London this year!!


We had a great showing for sure.


----------



## kellynmb

Mark need to get with you on some stabs. We are having a shoot at Basspro on the 27-28 Aug, Will be a good way to get your product out there in SC. If you want email me at [email protected]


----------



## wisesteve

Heading to Metropolis thursday to get a little parctice in, Superman and Simms. Friday team shoot. Sat on the course as a bow novice. Anyone else gonna be out and about?


----------



## 12 rings only

Good luck to all headed to Metro!!!


----------



## wisesteve

Had a great time over the weekend. Beautiful weather until Saturday morning. Big thunderstorm delayed shooting 1 1/2 hrs in morning and 1 hr in afternoon. Thursday shot like a practice round. Aiming at 12's and 14's. Let's just say it wasn't as productive as I would have hoped. Didn't even turn my card in. Friday on Sims, same thing shot 94. Team shoot was a blast. Learned a lot about estimating yardage. Got 2 out of 4 14's this time, and wiffed one into the tree line behind target. Still ended up with 94 though. Saturday Shot well later on in each round ended up with 408. How about everyone else?


----------



## APAnTN

wisesteve said:


> Had a great time over the weekend. Beautiful weather until Saturday morning. Big thunderstorm delayed shooting 1 1/2 hrs in morning and 1 hr in afternoon. Thursday shot like a practice round. Aiming at 12's and 14's. Let's just say it wasn't as productive as I would have hoped. Didn't even turn my card in. Friday on Sims, same thing shot 94. Team shoot was a blast. Learned a lot about estimating yardage. Got 2 out of 4 14's this time, and wiffed one into the tree line behind target. Still ended up with 94 though. Saturday Shot well later on in each round ended up with 408. How about everyone else?


Let's just say I should have stayed in Tennessee lol. I've found out the arrows don't land in the correct when you don't put the correct yardage on your sight.


----------



## Kimberley

morning


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Afternoon..


----------



## Okie101

Mark, been shooting the stabs and back bar all year now, thru them on my newest toy. Been really impressed with this stabilizer system.

Just getting it set up for one last qualifier then the state shoot...I guess this will do for a 50yd group...great stuff man...:wink:

Just letting ya know you have another satisfied customer....


----------



## 12 rings only

101 i'm glad you like the system!! Nice shooting too!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Hey guys just got on staff with Xtreme.. Talked to Mark for abit on the phone, awesome guy.. Looking forward to a great time with Xtreme..


----------



## 12 rings only

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Hey guys just got on staff with Xtreme.. Talked to Mark for abit on the phone, awesome guy.. Looking forward to a great time with Xtreme..


Congrats there Bowjoe!! Welcome to Team Xtreme!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Here's my two hunting rigs...Omen and AXE-7 Target. Both have 10 inch Pro-XLs!! Now to get some cash for a certain Supra I know of...:wink:


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

Looks good Tom


----------



## 12 rings only

Thanks Joe!!


----------



## wisesteve

ttt


----------



## wisesteve

Anyone else ready for the season opener? Anyone else one AT 2011 Deer Hunting competiton?


----------



## timbawolf98

I'm ready for season, but I'm not in the contest. I don't generally bow hunt all season so I don't really feel like I would contribute to a team like I should. That being said, the plan is to hunt bow-only this year on some new land I got here close to home, we'll see how it goes


----------



## Okie101

If any of you guys are interested.....they are the same stabs above on my bow in post #13121

Awesome system, just selling to make room for new.....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1560722&p=1061711606#post1061711606


----------



## 12 rings only

wisesteve said:


> Anyone else ready for the season opener? Anyone else one AT 2011 Deer Hunting competiton?


I am...#32 Tagged Out! There's a ton of guys from the mid west and a great bunch of guys!!
What team are you on Sreve??


----------



## wisesteve

team #46, Camo Crusaders. 1 doe to my credit so far this year. Got some good video of a cool 8 pointer this morning.
What has happened to Mark?


----------



## ChaseK

How's everyones seasons going so far?

Bout to need me a target set-up and Xtreme will be stabilizing my new Zeus!


----------



## wisesteve

Here's my doe and a $20 day in the back yard.


----------

